# Psychic reading confusion....



## ebony2010

Ok so I saw people had readings on here and thought I'd dabble for fun.
This is what I have so far and in the order I recieved them:

Aimee: BFP Nov/Dec 2010 :pink:
Jenny: BFP Dec 2010 :pink:
Anne-Marie: conception or BFP Jan 2011 :pink:
Gail: BFP Feb/March 2011 :pink:

At first I was excited that it could happen so soon and have been thinking that I'll have a :bfp: by xmas but then I got the Anne-Marie one that said January. So I thought that I'd read they could be a month out so I could still get a :bfp: by xmas. Then, I ordered my Gail one which just came and now I'm just more confused. She has said Feb/March 2011 and that I'll probably take something to aid it??????????? Take what??????????

Every prediction I get is a month further away, I'm waiting for 2 more but no doubt they'll say April then May. lol If I don't laugh I think I'll :cry:

I know its just a bit of fun but now I want to believe the Dec 2010 ones and not the others. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............

I knew I shouldn't dabble and now I'm a full scale nutter :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

Oh and to top it off I'm predicted to only have this one baby (the one thats creaping further away month my month) and I've always wanted 2!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aaaaaaggghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## windswept

Don't read too much into them!

But if it helps - Jenny Renny predicted:
BFP in Oct, from my Sept cycle - tick!
22 and 29 June of importance - original edd was 22nd, but at scan they put me back to 29th - tick!
It'll be a girl - won't be able to tick that one until June! But I have a feeling...

So, I'd go with her reading!


----------



## ebony2010

windswept said:


> Don't read too much into them!
> 
> But if it helps - Jenny Renny predicted:
> BFP in Oct, from my Sept cycle - tick!
> 22 and 29 June of importance - original edd was 22nd, but at scan they put me back to 29th - tick!
> It'll be a girl - won't be able to tick that one until June! But I have a feeling...
> 
> So, I'd go with her reading!

Thats fantastic!!! Did it freak you out when it all rang true? Did you believe her before that? I looked on a big thread on here and there was quite a few people saying she got it right so it does make me trust her more. She said I'd concieve Nov 2010 and get my BFP in Dec 2010.

Now I'm all giddy again! :haha:


----------



## windswept

Glad to have helped!

I took them all with a pinch of salt, but they do give you something to look forward to, eh?!

It might freak me out a little if LO is born on 22 or 29th and is a little girl!

I have had a bit of a scare with these cysts, so am hoping that Gail was right in her 'healthy happy baby' prediction... I think it probably does Jenny a favour not to go into much detail, but it would be nice to know if the pregnancy will be healthy (or get better than it currently is).

Good luck - get busy girl!


----------



## Gemmamumof2

i gave up with my readings..

gain got alot of other things right so was going to go with her but loads people she hasnt been right with so who know :(


----------



## silverbell

I got 4 readings in total and loved getting them, but you do have to bear in mind that it's really just a bit of fun. Think about it - if they were right every time wouldn't they be famous and not doing online readings etc?!

For me ...

Gail was well and truly wrong and said a whole load of things that did not relate to me or circumstances in any way at all.

Jenny predicted February.

Cheri predicted August for BFP or EDD, so may still be right if I get a December BFP)

Sandra predicted December.

Sandra was the lady who said other things in the reading that related to me and even picked up on the family history of twins. I have faith in her reading the most.

But, despite all this, I still urge you to try not to get too carried away. It's just a bit of fun.

I did them because it gave me a bit of hope and that's something I really want and need at the moment. Just that bit of hope helps. It doesn't mean I'm going to cry and scream if they're wrong, of course, but just knowing they might be right calms me down a bit and I think anything that calms you down whilst TTC has got to be good.

:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

windswept said:


> Glad to have helped!
> 
> I took them all with a pinch of salt, but they do give you something to look forward to, eh?!
> 
> It might freak me out a little if LO is born on 22 or 29th and is a little girl!
> 
> I have had a bit of a scare with these cysts, so am hoping that Gail was right in her 'healthy happy baby' prediction... I think it probably does Jenny a favour not to go into much detail, but it would be nice to know if the pregnancy will be healthy (or get better than it currently is).
> 
> Good luck - get busy girl!

Well good luck in your pregnancy and congratulations! I'll be thinking of you if I get my BFP in December like Jenny said!!!

and yess.... I better get busy :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

Gemmamumof2 said:


> i gave up with my readings..
> 
> gain got alot of other things right so was going to go with her but loads people she hasnt been right with so who know :(

Its confusing isn't it? I just wanted to have that little bit of hope and if they all said the same I could relax a bit and think... well thats when its going to happen so I don't have to panic every month.

***sigh***


----------



## Gemmamumof2

just looking at your siggie and only 1 is out??....
anne marie might been confused with dec x


----------



## Gemmamumof2

ebony2010 said:


> Gemmamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i gave up with my readings..
> 
> gain got alot of other things right so was going to go with her but loads people she hasnt been right with so who know :(
> 
> Its confusing isn't it? I just wanted to have that little bit of hope and if they all said the same I could relax a bit and think... well thats when its going to happen so I don't have to panic every month.
> 
> ***sigh***Click to expand...

its how i ended up with so many..
i had one, then had another to confirm that one then that was different then i had another to see if any matched....

i think i be deffo having a boy though hahaha..


----------



## ebony2010

silverbell said:


> I got 4 readings in total and loved getting them, but you do have to bear in mind that it's really just a bit of fun. Think about it - if they were right every time wouldn't they be famous and not doing online readings etc?!
> 
> For me ...
> 
> Gail was well and truly wrong and said a whole load of things that did not relate to me or circumstances in any way at all.
> 
> Jenny predicted February.
> 
> Cheri predicted August for BFP or EDD, so may still be right if I get a December BFP)
> 
> Sandra predicted December.
> 
> Sandra was the lady who said other things in the reading that related to me and even picked up on the family history of twins. I have faith in her reading the most.
> 
> But, despite all this, I still urge you to try not to get too carried away. It's just a bit of fun.
> 
> I did them because it gave me a bit of hope and that's something I really want and need at the moment. Just that bit of hope helps. It doesn't mean I'm going to cry and scream if they're wrong, of course, but just knowing they might be right calms me down a bit and I think anything that calms you down whilst TTC has got to be good.
> 
> :hugs:

I agree with the bit of hope and calm when ttc. Thats what I was looking for really.

I'm still waiting for my Sandra reading but I'll update you when I get it. fingers crossed it does relate well to me. I'd really hoped Gails would be the one and now I hope it isn't! :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

Gemmamumof2 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemmamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i gave up with my readings..
> 
> gain got alot of other things right so was going to go with her but loads people she hasnt been right with so who know :(
> 
> Its confusing isn't it? I just wanted to have that little bit of hope and if they all said the same I could relax a bit and think... well thats when its going to happen so I don't have to panic every month.
> 
> ***sigh***Click to expand...
> 
> its how i ended up with so many..
> i had one, then had another to confirm that one then that was different then i had another to see if any matched....
> 
> i think i be deffo having a boy though hahaha..Click to expand...

That is exactly what I did! :haha:

Yep I'll be defo having a girl by the looks of it. That is one thing they can agree on!!! x


----------



## Gemmamumof2

same here with boy... 3 agreed on december conception though! but jan bfp ... but how my cycles its impossible!


----------



## ebony2010

Gemmamumof2 said:


> just looking at your siggie and only 1 is out??....
> anne marie might been confused with dec x

Thats what I'm hoping :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

Gemmamumof2 said:


> same here with boy... 3 agreed on december conception though! but jan bfp ... but how my cycles its impossible!

I know. I've been ttc for 8 months now so I'm starting to get impatient! :wacko:


----------



## britt24

Hi
How do you get one of these readings?? i wouldnt mind having one myself x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Britt24. Most of them are easy to google and some are on ebay. Who's do you want? x


----------



## britt24

a couple of people have said Jenny's has been accurate so i wouldnt mind that one, i know they are only a bit of fun but things like that encourage me x


----------



## ebony2010

Well Jenny can be found at https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/
Good luck! Will you let us know what she predicts? x


----------



## britt24

Hi 
I have purchased a reading, so will keep you posted when i get the reply, i wonder how many she has got right so far.

Thanks for the info x


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck! Have a look at this thread on here. It shows that she had predicted some peoples BFP's right but like every one says take it with a pinch of salt. It does give us hope though doesn't it? 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/336456-baby-predictions-cheri-gail-sandra-others.html


----------



## ebony2010

Just got another reading. :thumbup: This one is from Sandra.

She was spot on about quite a bit of stuff in my life and she predicts a due date of August 2011 so December 2010 BFP would still be right like some of the others have said.

What has thrown me though is that all the others have said a girl and she said a boy but I'd have twin girls 2 years after the birth of the boy! :happydance: I have said I'd like twins but I was thinking it would be nice to have them so I could get 2 out of the way in 1 go, then no more kids. :haha: Well I'll believe in the twins if I get a boy next year.

Ooh now I'm all curious and I haven't even got a :bfp: yet! :dohh:


----------



## baileysmom85

where do you get these readings?


----------



## bettinaboop

> Just got another reading. This one is from Sandra.

Hi ebony - can i just ask when you ordered your Sandra reading - just i ordered one on Sunday and still waiting, read about few people who have waited for weeks for reply - gettin impaitient lol!

I did get one from PsychicStar off ebay - it was one of the nicest readings ive had - well worth the £6! She predicts a Feb11 conception - hope she is right.

Hxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

baileysmom85 said:


> where do you get these readings?

I googled most of mine or looked on ebay. If you want a direct link for any of them in particular just PM me and I'll give you them. I have them bookmarked. :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

bettinaboop said:


> Just got another reading. This one is from Sandra.
> 
> Hi ebony - can i just ask when you ordered your Sandra reading - just i ordered one on Sunday and still waiting, read about few people who have waited for weeks for reply - gettin impaitient lol!
> 
> I did get one from PsychicStar off ebay - it was one of the nicest readings ive had - well worth the £6! She predicts a Feb11 conception - hope she is right.
> 
> HxxxxClick to expand...

Hi. I ordered mine Monday morning at about 10am but as I hadn't heard anything I emailed her earlier at 3pm and she got back to me at 7pm. Chase her up.

What is psychicstars real name? I might look her up. Another one to add to my list :wacko: Feb11 isn't long. Are you excited about it? I'm getting alot of Dec10 BFP's and I'm getting so giddy now!!! :happydance:


----------



## bettinaboop

> Hi. I ordered mine Monday morning at about 10am but as I hadn't heard anything I emailed her earlier at 3pm and she got back to me at 7pm. Chase her up.
> 
> What is psychicstars real name? I might look her up. Another one to add to my list Feb11 isn't long. Are you excited about it? I'm getting alot of Dec10 BFP's and I'm getting so giddy now!!!

I've just got my Sandra one now - freaky! She says May conception :( not too happy about that one, have also had JennyRenny(oct - wrong) and 2 off Gail (1st Nov,2nd said Dec so totally confused!!!).

Not sure what psychicstars real name is - just found her on e-bay under conception readings - she seems really nice. She was spot on with some of the things she said about how much i worry etc. 

FX for you xmas :bfp: hun - i hope they get it right for you, i'm just hoping one of them is right for me xxx


----------



## jeffsar

just bought a Jenny reading - you lot are a bad influence!!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

bettinaboop said:


> Hi. I ordered mine Monday morning at about 10am but as I hadn't heard anything I emailed her earlier at 3pm and she got back to me at 7pm. Chase her up.
> 
> What is psychicstars real name? I might look her up. Another one to add to my list Feb11 isn't long. Are you excited about it? I'm getting alot of Dec10 BFP's and I'm getting so giddy now!!!
> 
> I've just got my Sandra one now - freaky! She says May conception :( not too happy about that one, have also had JennyRenny(oct - wrong) and 2 off Gail (1st Nov,2nd said Dec so totally confused!!!).
> 
> Not sure what psychicstars real name is - just found her on e-bay under conception readings - she seems really nice. She was spot on with some of the things she said about how much i worry etc.
> 
> FX for you xmas :bfp: hun - i hope they get it right for you, i'm just hoping one of them is right for me xxxClick to expand...

Maybe Jenny means Oct conception and Gail means November BFP??? Looking on this site through threads Jenny seems to have got most BFP's right. What about psychicstars? Did she say a month?

Thanks for the FX'd. A BFP before xmas would be a dream come true. This is my 9th cycle I've been TTC and I'm starting to get fed up. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> just bought a Jenny reading - you lot are a bad influence!!! xx

Sorry! :blush: It is too tempting isn't it? x


----------



## bettinaboop

> Maybe Jenny means Oct conception and Gail means November BFP??? Looking on this site through threads Jenny seems to have got most BFP's right. What about psychicstars? Did she say a month?
> 
> Thanks for the FX'd. A BFP before xmas would be a dream come true. This is my 9th cycle I've been TTC and I'm starting to get fed up. x

Jennys said Oct conception from a cycle thats starts late September - no way thats happening lol! Gails 1st reading said Oct/Nov conception - supposed to OV next week so still in with a chance suppose - then i ordered a full path reading and she said December conception???????? PS reckons 1st week in Feb conception - which if cycles stay on track could be possibility :) This is my 8th cycle - thought it was going to take a couple of months tops - whada mistake to make lol! x


----------



## jeffsar

very..... although i'll only beleive it if it's good news, ha ha!! COME ON XMAS BFP!!!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

bettinaboop said:


> Maybe Jenny means Oct conception and Gail means November BFP??? Looking on this site through threads Jenny seems to have got most BFP's right. What about psychicstars? Did she say a month?
> 
> Thanks for the FX'd. A BFP before xmas would be a dream come true. This is my 9th cycle I've been TTC and I'm starting to get fed up. x
> 
> Jennys said Oct conception from a cycle thats starts late September - no way thats happening lol! Gails 1st reading said Oct/Nov conception - supposed to OV next week so still in with a chance suppose - then i ordered a full path reading and she said December conception???????? PS reckons 1st week in Feb conception - which if cycles stay on track could be possibility :) This is my 8th cycle - thought it was going to take a couple of months tops - whada mistake to make lol! xClick to expand...

Alot of ladies on here rate Gail but I thought she was totally off with my reading. She said she felt I would take something to aid my conception??? I don;'t even know what I could take. lol. 

We ought to be buddies through this. I'm on my 9th cycle and due to ovulate this weekend so we're in a similar situation. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> very..... although i'll only beleive it if it's good news, ha ha!! COME ON XMAS BFP!!!! xx

I only believe mine because the majority say next month :haha: If they said 3 years down the line I'd think "what a crock of shhhhh..."


----------



## bettinaboop

> Alot of ladies on here rate Gail but I thought she was totally off with my reading. She said she felt I would take something to aid my conception??? I don;'t even know what I could take. lol.
> 
> We ought to be buddies through this. I'm on my 9th cycle and due to ovulate this weekend so we're in a similar situation. x

Well i was really excited after got my 1st one from her but then when she changed her mind in the 2nd one sort of made me a bit mad! 

Yeah - we should def buddy up hun :) x


----------



## ebony2010

bettinaboop said:


> Alot of ladies on here rate Gail but I thought she was totally off with my reading. She said she felt I would take something to aid my conception??? I don;'t even know what I could take. lol.
> 
> We ought to be buddies through this. I'm on my 9th cycle and due to ovulate this weekend so we're in a similar situation. x
> 
> Well i was really excited after got my 1st one from her but then when she changed her mind in the 2nd one sort of made me a bit mad!
> 
> Yeah - we should def buddy up hun :) xClick to expand...

Added you as a friend :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> very..... although i'll only beleive it if it's good news, ha ha!! COME ON XMAS BFP!!!! xx
> 
> I only believe mine because the majority say next month :haha: If they said 3 years down the line I'd think "what a crock of shhhhh..."Click to expand...

haha, quite right!! i'm hoping for ' i see a Dec BFP, sticky bean, full term PG, gorgeous, healthy baby then would you believe a massive lottery win in Sept 2011' hey, i can dream :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

We've got to have our dreams :winkwink:


----------



## faerieprozac

Psychic Star is my fave... she told me september would be a positive month because tests results would show nothing wrong with us conceiving, two days later (or around 2 days later) my partner and i got our results from the doctors and there was nothing wrong no problems with conceiving, i hadn;t told PS we had been to the doctors and I hadn't told her how long we had been trying. She said she saw a conception in September but there was a more positive feel for November 27th. Beginning of October, I had 4 faint positives and a day after AF was due I started bleeding heavily, it's not confirmed but I believe I had another Chemical. My next after is due... November 27th ;) 

ALL other ladies have been wrong for me, Jenny predicted a may bfp which I did get but that was a chemical, I had another reading from her afterwards and she saw March ... so, who knows.


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Just wanted to let you know i recieved my reading this morning 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and 23rd.

Jennifer

i have everything crossed for a BFP for christmas, the best present ever!!!


----------



## jeffsar

well, mine arrived too - 

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of November/beginning of December from a cycle that began in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the 9th of August 2011 and the 29th of July 2011.

Jennifer"

wow- fx'd she is right - i am going to have to pin DH down tonight, ha ha! x


----------



## britt24

ahh good luck hope we both get the BFP in december :dust:


----------



## britt24

Just found this it is a free reading if anyone is interested 

https://tara-medium.com/triple-free-r...paign=triple10


----------



## faerieprozac

dont use tara medium, it's just spam, she'll constantly email you asking for money. there are lots of websites confirming this. just a heads up.


----------



## ebony2010

faerieprozac said:


> Psychic Star is my fave... she told me september would be a positive month because tests results would show nothing wrong with us conceiving, two days later (or around 2 days later) my partner and i got our results from the doctors and there was nothing wrong no problems with conceiving, i hadn;t told PS we had been to the doctors and I hadn't told her how long we had been trying. She said she saw a conception in September but there was a more positive feel for November 27th. Beginning of October, I had 4 faint positives and a day after AF was due I started bleeding heavily, it's not confirmed but I believe I had another Chemical. My next after is due... November 27th ;)
> 
> ALL other ladies have been wrong for me, Jenny predicted a may bfp which I did get but that was a chemical, I had another reading from her afterwards and she saw March ... so, who knows.

Now I want a ready from her! lol xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to let you know i recieved my reading this morning
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and 23rd.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> i have everything crossed for a BFP for christmas, the best present ever!!!

I got the same... a BFP in Dec from a Nov cycle. Fingers crossed!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, mine arrived too -
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of November/beginning of December from a cycle that began in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the 9th of August 2011 and the 29th of July 2011.
> 
> Jennifer"
> 
> wow- fx'd she is right - i am going to have to pin DH down tonight, ha ha! x

Another xmas BFP!!!!! Good luck! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

faerieprozac said:


> dont use tara medium, it's just spam, she'll constantly email you asking for money. there are lots of websites confirming this. just a heads up.

Thanks for the heads up on that one! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, mine arrived too -
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of November/beginning of December from a cycle that began in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the 9th of August 2011 and the 29th of July 2011.
> 
> Jennifer"
> 
> wow- fx'd she is right - i am going to have to pin DH down tonight, ha ha! x
> 
> Another xmas BFP!!!!! Good luck! xxxClick to expand...

i know, i obviously beleive it's true now, ha ha!! i am in my 'fertile' week so hubby won't know what has hit him!! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

haha Good luck!!!!!! x


----------



## jeffsar

you've got me hooked - want another one to compare!! 
who else will i try....?? x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon,feeling a bit low at the mo,had a mc at the end of oct and i have no idea where abouts i am in my cycle,so i thought id get a renny reading to try and cheer myself up,i kno its just for fun but i got a reading that has really cheered me up it says

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 18th.


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> afternoon,feeling a bit low at the mo,had a mc at the end of oct and i have no idea where abouts i am in my cycle,so i thought id get a renny reading to try and cheer myself up,i kno its just for fun but i got a reading that has really cheered me up it says
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 18th.

hiya hun, sorry for your loss:hugs:
i had a mc in Sept at 12 weeks, and have really had a hard time moving on, but here i am ttc again! same as you, just needed a bit of a boost, and luckily i got it! however - we all seem to have had the same reading..... hmmmmm the cynical part of me wonders, ha ha! x


----------



## jeffsar

Double post, oops!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you've got me hooked - want another one to compare!!
> who else will i try....?? x

Oh no! Sorry! I've just chased up my 6th. I'm so impatient. :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> afternoon,feeling a bit low at the mo,had a mc at the end of oct and i have no idea where abouts i am in my cycle,so i thought id get a renny reading to try and cheer myself up,i kno its just for fun but i got a reading that has really cheered me up it says
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 18th.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:

I've got the same months from Jenny as you and it is a great cheer up tactic because it makes you think you haven't got long to wait. Hope it comes true for us!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon,feeling a bit low at the mo,had a mc at the end of oct and i have no idea where abouts i am in my cycle,so i thought id get a renny reading to try and cheer myself up,i kno its just for fun but i got a reading that has really cheered me up it says
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 18th.
> 
> hiya hun, sorry for your loss:hugs:
> i had a mc in Sept at 12 weeks, and have really had a hard time moving on, but here i am ttc again! same as you, just needed a bit of a boost, and luckily i got it! however - we all seem to have had the same reading..... hmmmmm the cynical part of me wonders, ha ha! xClick to expand...

Don't be cynical! Of course its true. :winkwink: I think we all deserve a xmas :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i totally agree - it really has given me a boost; dh has been scheduled in for baby making at 10.30pm, ha ha!

i'm going to try making us all a xmas bfp ticker x


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh I best book mine in! :winkwink:

Xmas ticker sounds fab! :bfp: all round pleaseeeeeeee!!!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Ok really trying to not order another reading! :wacko:

I get reading the posts on here and hear of a psychic that someone really rates and then I look them up and think... its only a few quid....

Someone talk me out of it!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon,feeling a bit low at the mo,had a mc at the end of oct and i have no idea where abouts i am in my cycle,so i thought id get a renny reading to try and cheer myself up,i kno its just for fun but i got a reading that has really cheered me up it says
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 18th.
> 
> hiya hun, sorry for your loss:hugs:
> i had a mc in Sept at 12 weeks, and have really had a hard time moving on, but here i am ttc again! same as you, just needed a bit of a boost, and luckily i got it! however - we all seem to have had the same reading..... hmmmmm the cynical part of me wonders, ha ha! xClick to expand...

i see what you mean about all having the same dates but i suppose it totally possible....sorry for you loss that would of been hard at 12 weeks it happened to me 12 yrs ago but didnt find out baby had died till i was about 16 weeks its heartbreaking,this time around i got my bfp in the morning and started bleeding by the afternoon i was only 4+1 but i had to wait till i was 6weeks b4 they would scan me,had my last blood test on tues my levels of hcg have just gone back to normal now and its been almost 4 weeks


----------



## mamadonna

the only 1 that has been correct for me was sandra she said i would get a bfp in oct/nov which was true i got it end of oct but unfortunatly mc'd


----------



## jeffsar

well, i am keeping fx'fd that Jenny is right - that way we all get our longed for xmas bfp's!! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Ok really trying to not order another reading! :wacko:
> 
> I get reading the posts on here and hear of a psychic that someone really rates and then I look them up and think... its only a few quid....
> 
> Someone talk me out of it!!!!!!!! :haha:

haha, i would, but i have just ordered my second so someone else will need to reign you in!! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> the only 1 that has been correct for me was sandra she said i would get a bfp in oct/nov which was true i got it end of oct but unfortunatly mc'd

I'm really sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, i am keeping fx'fd that Jenny is right - that way we all get our longed for xmas bfp's!! x

Me too :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> the only 1 that has been correct for me was sandra she said i would get a bfp in oct/nov which was true i got it end of oct but unfortunatly mc'd
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. :hugs:Click to expand...

Who did you go for? x


----------



## bettinaboop

Hey ebony - did you find psychicstar on ebay? x


----------



## ebony2010

bettinaboop said:


> Hey ebony - did you find psychicstar on ebay? x

Yeah found her but I'm trying to resist buying another reading. I've bought 6 already! :haha:


----------



## bettinaboop

> Yeah found her but I'm trying to resist buying another reading. I've bought 6 already!

LOL - where did you find them all??? Dec is looking good for your :bfp: hun :) x


----------



## ebony2010

bettinaboop said:


> Yeah found her but I'm trying to resist buying another reading. I've bought 6 already!
> 
> LOL - where did you find them all??? Dec is looking good for your :bfp: hun :) xClick to expand...

I found them googling like mad and stalking all the threads on here about predictions until I found links. I have them all bookmarked now. :haha:

Yes December is looking good if I can persuade my DH to DTD over this next week which isn't looking good :shrug:

I've chased my last one up but not heard anything. I'm desperate to buy that psychic star one but I have no money :cry:


----------



## erin7707

I'm hoping that you guys can chime in on what you think Cheri22 means by her reading for me?? Do you think she got me confused? I let her know we had a daughter that will be 2 in January, and that we were currently TTC #2. This was the start of her reading to me...

"They show this baby to be a GIRL congrats to you guys on your pregnancy!"


She didn't tell me a Conception month/EDD, nothing.. and I'm not pregnant yet. In fact, I just got my first + OPK yesterday for this cycle, so we're just starting the BDing and should O in a day or so... She's acting like I'm already pregnant? It's weird. I think she got me confused?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> I'm hoping that you guys can chime in on what you think Cheri22 means by her reading for me?? Do you think she got me confused? I let her know we had a daughter that will be 2 in January, and that we were currently TTC #2. This was the start of her reading to me...
> 
> "They show this baby to be a GIRL congrats to you guys on your pregnancy!"
> 
> 
> She didn't tell me a Conception month/EDD, nothing.. and I'm not pregnant yet. In fact, I just got my first + OPK yesterday for this cycle, so we're just starting the BDing and should O in a day or so... She's acting like I'm already pregnant? It's weird. I think she got me confused?

Honestly... I'd email her back and explain that you aren't pregnant and that you are ttc. She may have you mixed up or she may think you are pregnant already. Maybe this is the month!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

I did email her back at 7 am, and she hasn't responded.. and I'm impatient... 
:wacko:
haha


----------



## ebony2010

hehe me too! I'm waiting for a reading and I'm going to have to chase it up again... I can't wait!! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

what have we become, ha ha!!

i still have my hopes pinned on Jenny - cos she said this is the month! any suggestions on a comparison? x


----------



## ebony2010

I'm not sure. I was reading a post about Aimee earlier where she'd done a reading and actually managed to predict a close relations which was spooky. I think everyone on here has a favourite but they all seem to be different. x


----------



## erin7707

I know! I wish there was ONE psychic who was ALWAYS right for EVERYONE!!! :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> I know! I wish there was ONE psychic who was ALWAYS right for EVERYONE!!! :)

I know!!! It would save us alot of money :wacko:


----------



## bettinaboop

I've just bought another one :blush: its totally addictive, my OH would tell me off if he found out lol! x



> Yes December is looking good if I can persuade my DH to DTD over this next week which isn't looking good

ebony - i've got the same problem next week - OH knows that hes getting jumped on as soon as we get home from work - think i've scared him a bit lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

It is addictive!!! I'm really struggling not to go onto ebay and order one from psychicstar but I just can't afford it *sigh*

I have told my DH he'll be getting it later and he has told me no. lol. He'll have to fight me off!!!


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> the only 1 that has been correct for me was sandra she said i would get a bfp in oct/nov which was true i got it end of oct but unfortunatly mc'd
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Who did you go for? xClick to expand...

sandra gail and jenny


----------



## ebony2010

Sandra and Jenny have said the same for me... gail's is next year so I don't believe hers as much. :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

gail didnt even give me a date she said within the next couple of weeks and that was way back in may!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> gail didnt even give me a date she said within the next couple of weeks and that was way back in may!!

Oh :nope:

Well she said she felt I'd take something to aid my conception. That just threw me,... take what?????? Sperm? lmao


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> I'm not sure. I was reading a post about Aimee earlier where she'd done a reading and actually managed to predict a close relations which was spooky. I think everyone on here has a favourite but they all seem to be different. x

come on then, tell me how to contact her :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> It is addictive!!! I'm really struggling not to go onto ebay and order one from psychicstar but I just can't afford it *sigh*
> 
> I have told my DH he'll be getting it later and he has told me no. lol. He'll have to fight me off!!!

that was me last night - i ended up having to promise to wash his car to get him to give in!!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> It is addictive!!! I'm really struggling not to go onto ebay and order one from psychicstar but I just can't afford it *sigh*
> 
> I have told my DH he'll be getting it later and he has told me no. lol. He'll have to fight me off!!!
> 
> that was me last night - i ended up having to promise to wash his car to get him to give in!!!Click to expand...

haha!! I never thought of bribes. Hmmm..... :winkwink:


----------



## jeffsar

just think it through before you resort to bribes; it was bloody freezing outside today and he has a BIG car!!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I was reading a post about Aimee earlier where she'd done a reading and actually managed to predict a close relations which was spooky. I think everyone on here has a favourite but they all seem to be different. x
> 
> come on then, tell me how to contact her :haha:Click to expand...

Aimee is here https://conceptionreader.webs.com/

Only 2 euros too!!!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> just think it through before you resort to bribes; it was bloody freezing outside today and he has a BIG car!!x

Mine has one car and three vans so that bribe is a definate no no... maybe threats would work better :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

omg here we go just sent for a reading ...only 2 euro thats not bad a t all

where did you enter ur details?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> omg here we go just sent for a reading ...only 2 euro thats not bad a t all
> 
> where did you enter ur details?

I entered mine when I paid where you can shose to 'add details'. Just email your details to [email protected] instead with your paypal transaction number.

Ooooh I;m excited for you! hehe x


----------



## mamadonna

she has just e mailed me asking for info


----------



## jeffsar

i'm buying one too!! - now lets see if Jenny and Aimee agree..... fx'd!!


----------



## mamadonna

yep looking forward to my reply


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> she has just e mailed me asking for info

That was fast! I've just been on ebay looked at psychic star... hmm... eat this week or buy more readings... :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

aaah, who needs food - buy a reading!!!!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm buying one too!! - now lets see if Jenny and Aimee agree..... fx'd!!

We are as bad as each other! lol x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> aaah, who needs food - buy a reading!!!!x

haha great minds think alike! I'm going to at least wait until monday now then assess the money situation. :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i'm buying one too!! - now lets see if Jenny and Aimee agree..... fx'd!!
> 
> We are as bad as each other! lol xClick to expand...

hang on a minute, i have just bought my second..... how many have you had??? :haha: actually, i take that back, totally hooked!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i'm buying one too!! - now lets see if Jenny and Aimee agree..... fx'd!!
> 
> We are as bad as each other! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hang on a minute, i have just bought my second..... how many have you had??? :haha: actually, i take that back, totally hooked!!! xClick to expand...

Ermmm.... I've bought 6 and I'm contemplating my 7th :blush: hehe


----------



## mamadonna

just got a reply far too quick load of rubish she gave me june next yaer then 2 more after that i can only have 1 more c section as i have already had 3,having my tubes tied after nxt section so....:wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

well, aimee just replied..........:cry:


Hi Sarah

Thank you for your information.

For you I see a BFP in March 2011. I see this to be a baby girl. I also see two more pregnancies in your future.

I hope this has helped.

Aimée

i mean, obviously still glad she see's BFP's, but i preferred Jenny's answer, haha!


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> just got a reply far too quick load of rubish she gave me june next yaer then 2 more after that i can only have 1 more c section as i have already had 3,having my tubes tied after nxt section so....:wacko:

OMG identical readings, and in less than a minute!! cheeky begger she is!! x


----------



## mamadonna

this is mine far too samey 
For you I see a BFP in June 2011. I see this to be a baby boy. I also see two more pregnancies in your future. Im sorry for your loss.

I hope this has helped.

Aimée
x x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> this is mine far too samey
> For you I see a BFP in June 2011. I see this to be a baby boy. I also see two more pregnancies in your future. Im sorry for your loss.
> 
> I hope this has helped.
> 
> Aimée
> x x

we should reply, no it has not helped, regards!


----------



## mamadonna

lol i agree, that was such a rip off so pleased it wasnt anymore that i was


----------



## ebony2010

Thats pants... I liked her reading for me.. lol...


----------



## mamadonna

i just think ours were too rushed did you get urs straight back


----------



## mamadonna

how long did it take for sandra?


----------



## jeffsar

it's actually quite funny - i mean, obviuosly all the ones after xmas are untrue, cos we are all having xmas BFP's!! x


----------



## mamadonna

:haha: like it :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

i mean, it was almost as if Aimee's was automated; i literally pressed send and the predication came straight back! mind you, if she had told us Nov/Dec we'd all be singing her praises now:haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i just think ours were too rushed did you get urs straight back

Not that quick, maybe a few hours later but maybe she wasn't online when I bought mine. Sorry.... I feel like its my fault you wasted your money. :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i just think ours were too rushed did you get urs straight back
> 
> Not that quick, maybe a few hours later but maybe she wasn't online when I bought mine. Sorry.... I feel like its my fault you wasted your money. :blush:Click to expand...

i'll forgive you :thumbup: plus, 2 euro is hardly going to stop my son eating tomorrow! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol dont worry about it i take them all with a pinch of salt,i was the 1 that order it,so ur not to blame at all,it is just a bit of fun after all:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> how long did it take for sandra?

She replied straight away and asked for a photo but it took her about 2 working days to send me my reading. I chased her up after 2 days and then she hurried up. It is more in depth though. x


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, as you can see from my ticker, i need to get going for an early night - :sex: 

determind to prove Jenny right and Aimee wrong! 

i'll be on tomorrow, been fun! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it's actually quite funny - i mean, obviuosly all the ones after xmas are untrue, cos we are all having xmas BFP's!! x

You read my mind! :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

night jeffsar have fun:winkwink:


----------



## erin7707

erin7707 said:


> I'm hoping that you guys can chime in on what you think Cheri22 means by her reading for me?? Do you think she got me confused? I let her know we had a daughter that will be 2 in January, and that we were currently TTC #2. This was the start of her reading to me...
> 
> "They show this baby to be a GIRL congrats to you guys on your pregnancy!"
> 
> 
> She didn't tell me a Conception month/EDD, nothing.. and I'm not pregnant yet. In fact, I just got my first + OPK yesterday for this cycle, so we're just starting the BDing and should O in a day or so... She's acting like I'm already pregnant? It's weird. I think she got me confused?

Here's what she replied back!!!
Hi erin


Well I guess you are going to have to email me in the next two weeks to confirm one:) They are showing a DECEMBER connection and I guess you could be testing then for a bfp:) Make sure to keep me updated!

Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well girls, as you can see from my ticker, i need to get going for an early night - :sex:
> 
> determind to prove Jenny right and Aimee wrong!
> 
> i'll be on tomorrow, been fun! x

Night. See you tomorrow xxx


----------



## mamadonna

wow lets hope she's right when will you be due to test?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that you guys can chime in on what you think Cheri22 means by her reading for me?? Do you think she got me confused? I let her know we had a daughter that will be 2 in January, and that we were currently TTC #2. This was the start of her reading to me...
> 
> "They show this baby to be a GIRL congrats to you guys on your pregnancy!"
> 
> 
> She didn't tell me a Conception month/EDD, nothing.. and I'm not pregnant yet. In fact, I just got my first + OPK yesterday for this cycle, so we're just starting the BDing and should O in a day or so... She's acting like I'm already pregnant? It's weird. I think she got me confused?
> 
> Here's what she replied back!!!
> Hi erin
> 
> 
> Well I guess you are going to have to email me in the next two weeks to confirm one:) They are showing a DECEMBER connection and I guess you could be testing then for a bfp:) Make sure to keep me updated!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions
> Best Wishes
> CheriClick to expand...

Ooh another December :bfp: :happydance:

If you don't get one just email her back again. x


----------



## erin7707

Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!


----------



## mamadonna

well i'm off girls its been a long day i'll catch up with you sometime tomorrow,nite all x


----------



## ebony2010

So you could get a december :bfp: :happydance:

You better get busy :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!

fingers crossed for you


----------



## wannabmamma

I found Aimees reading very good and it was me who she had predicted my SILs and OHs sisters pregnancy (both due same day) I emailed her back this and she sent me a free reading for myself.


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> So you could get a december :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> You better get busy :winkwink:

haha, yep!! i got my +opk yesterday and today! :sex: [-o&lt;


----------



## erin7707

Where did you find Aimee's at? Whats her website?


----------



## wannabmamma

https://conceptionreader.webs.com/


----------



## EmmyReece

I had a reading off Psychic Star last night, she's the 3rd person (along with Aimee and Gail) to say we're looking at a feb conception with a baby girl. She says my body has been preparing the last few months for conception, which must be right as my af has returned (very light and spotty at the moment) and is on it's way back properly after losing lots of weight. :cloud9:


----------



## ebony2010

I really want a reading from psychic star but I don't have the money right now and I already bought 6 readings :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

she's brill ... I'd defo recommend her when you do have enough money


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!

i'm due on the 3rd, so will start testing about same time as you - lets hope our predictions come true, and we can be bump buddies! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> I really want a reading from psychic star but I don't have the money right now and I already bought 6 readings :blush:

i thought you'd decided not to eat and buy it :rofl:

how are you all today?? x


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> she's brill ... I'd defo recommend her when you do have enough money

Well next time I gaid paid I'll be definately buy one unless I've already got a :bfp:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!
> 
> i'm due on the 3rd, so will start testing about same time as you - lets hope our predictions come true, and we can be bump buddies! xClick to expand...

Mines due on the 6th. Imagine if we all got :bfp:'s at the same time!!! We could just move this thread and then get readings about our babies :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I really want a reading from psychic star but I don't have the money right now and I already bought 6 readings :blush:
> 
> i thought you'd decided not to eat and buy it :rofl:
> 
> how are you all today?? xClick to expand...

haha No I'm that skint its not an option :blush:

I'm good today thanks. Had :sex: last night so I feel like I'm starting to put the work in for my fertile period.

Off to a party tonight. Think its just diet coke for me though. I want a :bfp: in December so much I daren't do anything to jepordise it.

How are you today?


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I really want a reading from psychic star but I don't have the money right now and I already bought 6 readings :blush:
> 
> i thought you'd decided not to eat and buy it :rofl:
> 
> how are you all today?? xClick to expand...
> 
> haha No I'm that skint its not an option :blush:
> 
> I'm good today thanks. Had :sex: last night so I feel like I'm starting to put the work in for my fertile period.
> 
> Off to a party tonight. Think its just diet coke for me though. I want a :bfp: in December so much I daren't do anything to jepordise it.
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...

i'm good thanks; :sex: again last night so i think i have covered the fertile period!! he say's he needs a night off tonight but we are off for a dirty weekend tomorrow so that should just about do it!!

oh, fyi, you could have a couple tonight - my son was conceived the week i had three nights out, including an all day bus run pub crawl, and he is healthy and gorgeous! i have heard it's the TWW we need to be goody two shoes!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!
> 
> i'm due on the 3rd, so will start testing about same time as you - lets hope our predictions come true, and we can be bump buddies! xClick to expand...
> 
> Mines due on the 6th. Imagine if we all got :bfp:'s at the same time!!! We could just move this thread and then get readings about our babies :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG, could you imagine how skint we will be - what will it be, when will they arrive, how will they look... we really sould start buying morrisons saver stamps so we know we can still eat when we have our :bfp: !!! x


----------



## ebony2010

I can't really afford to drink tonight so I might stick to coke anyway. then again my friends are a baaaad influence. :blush:

Oooooh a weekend away! Lovely. Going anywhere nice?

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!
> 
> i'm due on the 3rd, so will start testing about same time as you - lets hope our predictions come true, and we can be bump buddies! xClick to expand...
> 
> Mines due on the 6th. Imagine if we all got :bfp:'s at the same time!!! We could just move this thread and then get readings about our babies :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, could you imagine how skint we will be - what will it be, when will they arrive, how will they look... we really sould start buying morrisons saver stamps so we know we can still eat when we have our :bfp: !!! xClick to expand...

Good idea! :rofl:

You can found out their personality I think. :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

:rofl:


ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!
> 
> i'm due on the 3rd, so will start testing about same time as you - lets hope our predictions come true, and we can be bump buddies! xClick to expand...
> 
> Mines due on the 6th. Imagine if we all got :bfp:'s at the same time!!! We could just move this thread and then get readings about our babies :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, could you imagine how skint we will be - what will it be, when will they arrive, how will they look... we really sould start buying morrisons saver stamps so we know we can still eat when we have our :bfp: !!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Good idea! :rofl:
> 
> You can found out their personality I think. :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: you crack me up; you have already checked haven't you?!!?!?!? :haha:

i'm actually booked to go see a real life medium next week, but a tad scared - i mean, imagine if she see's an even more far away BFP than Aimmee - i'd have to swear off them forever!! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> I can't really afford to drink tonight so I might stick to coke anyway. then again my friends are a baaaad influence. :blush:
> 
> Oooooh a weekend away! Lovely. Going anywhere nice?
> 
> x

em, not really - Dundee :haha: 
to be fair, it's a beautiful hotel, and great restaurant, and the purpose of the trip is christmas shopping, so it will be fine - but i had hinted for london, so not quite the same, ha ha! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!
> 
> i'm due on the 3rd, so will start testing about same time as you - lets hope our predictions come true, and we can be bump buddies! xClick to expand...
> 
> Mines due on the 6th. Imagine if we all got :bfp:'s at the same time!!! We could just move this thread and then get readings about our babies :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, could you imagine how skint we will be - what will it be, when will they arrive, how will they look... we really sould start buying morrisons saver stamps so we know we can still eat when we have our :bfp: !!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Good idea! :rofl:
> 
> You can found out their personality I think. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you crack me up; you have already checked haven't you?!!?!?!? :haha:
> 
> i'm actually booked to go see a real life medium next week, but a tad scared - i mean, imagine if she see's an even more far away BFP than Aimmee - i'd have to swear off them forever!! xClick to expand...

It comes up on some sites I've been on as options for readings. lol. I sound like a right whack job :wacko:

Ooooh will you let me know what the medium says? Have you been to her before or know anyone that has?


----------



## jeffsar

i've been to her before and she was scarily accurate - the last time i went was in august at 9 wks pg, and she asked if i had had a MC - i'd seen HB the day before on private scan so was convinced the women was loopy, but i went on to MC at 12+ wks..... after i'd said no she tried backtracking and saying it must be someone i know etc. but looking back, she probably tried not to hurt my feelings. she also told my pal her hubby was up to no good, and 3 wks later he left her for a 18 yr old! x


----------



## ebony2010

A weekend away is nice pretty much anywhere and Dundee is alot nearer for you I suppose. Hope you have a lovely time.

Yeah I think the conception readings are enough for me. Hopefully I don't start with any others! lol x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i've been to her before and she was scarily accurate - the last time i went was in august at 9 wks pg, and she asked if i had had a MC - i'd seen HB the day before on private scan so was convinced the women was loopy, but i went on to MC at 12+ wks..... after i'd said no she tried backtracking and saying it must be someone i know etc. but looking back, she probably tried not to hurt my feelings. she also told my pal her hubby was up to no good, and 3 wks later he left her for a 18 yr old! x

Aww you're probably right. They don't like to give bad news usually do they?

Sounds like she's good though. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i've been to her before and she was scarily accurate - the last time i went was in august at 9 wks pg, and she asked if i had had a MC - i'd seen HB the day before on private scan so was convinced the women was loopy, but i went on to MC at 12+ wks..... after i'd said no she tried backtracking and saying it must be someone i know etc. but looking back, she probably tried not to hurt my feelings. she also told my pal her hubby was up to no good, and 3 wks later he left her for a 18 yr old! x
> 
> Aww you're probably right. They don't like to give bad news usually do they?
> 
> Sounds like she's good though. Good luck! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i know, but i'm not sure i want to know if BFP is yonks away, i mean, i think i'd rather believe Jenny knows her stuff and have my BFP in two weeks! x


----------



## ebony2010

I know what you mean. I was thinking about this today though... Do you think if we'd been told we'd not get a :bfp: until June we'd not bother trying until May then try harder so we actually make it happen the way its predicted? :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been told I won't conceive until Feb ... it's not stopping me from trying though

Sorry for jumping in lol :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

Jump right in


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ty :)

I'd like to get my bfp before feb, but it does seem more realistic that it'll happen then, but it won't stop me from trying :blush: ... I really hope they're all right :)


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> lol ty :)
> 
> I'd like to get my bfp before feb, but it does seem more realistic that it'll happen then, but it won't stop me from trying :blush: ... I really hope they're all right :)

February isn't that far away is it... I know it feels like it when you've been trying for a while but in reality its just round the corner.

Yeah keep trying! I'm meant to concieve this month so fx'd. :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... it's not too far away, and it'll be here before I know it, we've got a break to London coming up on the 10th December, then Xmas, then new year, then my birthday, then we're looking for a new house ... so it's going to be a pretty busy few months lol


----------



## vmasters

:wacko:im stillwaiting on my -reply from jenny, i sent the money yesterday im sooo anxious!! did it take long for anyone else?


----------



## erin7707

wannabmamma said:


> I found Aimees reading very good and it was me who she had predicted my SILs and OHs sisters pregnancy (both due same day) I emailed her back this and she sent me a free reading for myself.

Well she predicted March... so I'm hoping Cheri's right instead! haha! A couple of them have predicted March tho... hmmm..


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am due to O tomorrow (or today) so I'll start testing Nov. 29.. probably due for AF on the 2nd.. FX'd!!!
> 
> i'm due on the 3rd, so will start testing about same time as you - lets hope our predictions come true, and we can be bump buddies! xClick to expand...
> 
> Mines due on the 6th. Imagine if we all got :bfp:'s at the same time!!! We could just move this thread and then get readings about our babies :rofl:Click to expand...

That'd be great!!! FX'd!!! :)


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> yeah ... it's not too far away, and it'll be here before I know it, we've got a break to London coming up on the 10th December, then Xmas, then new year, then my birthday, then we're looking for a new house ... so it's going to be a pretty busy few months lol

Wow! You will be busy. Best way to be though... less time to stop and think about it. Good luck on the new house! x


----------



## ebony2010

vmasters said:


> :wacko:im stillwaiting on my -reply from jenny, i sent the money yesterday im sooo anxious!! did it take long for anyone else?

With it being the weekend you might not hear from her until Mon/Tues. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> wannabmamma said:
> 
> 
> I found Aimees reading very good and it was me who she had predicted my SILs and OHs sisters pregnancy (both due same day) I emailed her back this and she sent me a free reading for myself.
> 
> Well she predicted March... so I'm hoping Cheri's right instead! haha! A couple of them have predicted March tho... hmmm..Click to expand...

Sandra and Cheri seem to have predicted December for you though. Fx'd!!!

How long did it take for Sandra to get back to you? I've been chasing her up but not heard anything. x


----------



## EmmyReece

ebony2010 said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> yeah ... it's not too far away, and it'll be here before I know it, we've got a break to London coming up on the 10th December, then Xmas, then new year, then my birthday, then we're looking for a new house ... so it's going to be a pretty busy few months lol
> 
> Wow! You will be busy. Best way to be though... less time to stop and think about it. Good luck on the new house! xClick to expand...

Yep, it's gonna be manic, but it's way I like it :D

Roll on feb :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabmamma said:
> 
> 
> I found Aimees reading very good and it was me who she had predicted my SILs and OHs sisters pregnancy (both due same day) I emailed her back this and she sent me a free reading for myself.
> 
> Well she predicted March... so I'm hoping Cheri's right instead! haha! A couple of them have predicted March tho... hmmm..Click to expand...
> 
> Sandra and Cheri seem to have predicted December for you though. Fx'd!!!
> 
> How long did it take for Sandra to get back to you? I've been chasing her up but not heard anything. xClick to expand...

Ignore me... lol.. I've confused Sandra with Amber. I've already got my Sandra reading. x


----------



## mamadonna

morning,how long did it take sandra to get back to you?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning,how long did it take sandra to get back to you?

Morning! It took 2 working days but I did chase her up after nearly 2 days and then it came through that day. x


----------



## ebony2010

Anyone had a reading from Amber? I've chased her up but still waiting. x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not had one from Amber ... I've had from Psychic Star, Gail, Aimee and Sandra ... 

Hope she gets in touch soon :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning,how long did it take sandra to get back to you?
> 
> Morning! It took 2 working days but I did chase her up after nearly 2 days and then it came through that day. xClick to expand...

its been 3 days now i sent her an email this morning but probably wont hear till tomorrow


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning,how long did it take sandra to get back to you?
> 
> Morning! It took 2 working days but I did chase her up after nearly 2 days and then it came through that day. xClick to expand...
> 
> its been 3 days now i sent her an email this morning but probably wont hear till tomorrowClick to expand...

It took her about 8 days for me.. I started worrying, but she pulled thru!


----------



## wannabmamma

erin7707 said:


> wannabmamma said:
> 
> 
> I found Aimees reading very good and it was me who she had predicted my SILs and OHs sisters pregnancy (both due same day) I emailed her back this and she sent me a free reading for myself.
> 
> Well she predicted March... so I'm hoping Cheri's right instead! haha! A couple of them have predicted March tho... hmmm..Click to expand...

Then I hope she is wrong for you and Cheri is right xx


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning,how long did it take sandra to get back to you?
> 
> Morning! It took 2 working days but I did chase her up after nearly 2 days and then it came through that day. xClick to expand...
> 
> its been 3 days now i sent her an email this morning but probably wont hear till tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> It took her about 8 days for me.. I started worrying, but she pulled thru!Click to expand...

i'll give her a couple more days


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, how are you all today? i'm just back from my weekend away, so i think the fertile period has been covered :blush:

i've been feeling quite sore thigh - do any of you suffer ov pain? i can't say i noticed last month, but i have been really quite crampy today... i'm hoping that's not bad news for the month :wacko:

anyone had there readings back yet? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how are you all today? i'm just back from my weekend away, so i think the fertile period has been covered :blush:
> 
> i've been feeling quite sore thigh - do any of you suffer ov pain? i can't say i noticed last month, but i have been really quite crampy today... i'm hoping that's not bad news for the month :wacko:
> 
> anyone had there readings back yet? x

Hi!! Glad you covered your fertile period! I working on my DH for that. :growlmad:

Not noticed any ov pain before (not that I remember anyway) but could it be implantation cramps? or too early??? 

Still waiting for my last reading :growlmad:


----------



## jeffsar

you not managed to bribe him yet???:haha:

i think too early for implantation; but it's really noticeable - i'm worrying it might mean i haven't OV'd properly... i think i'll go post a thread, see if anyone can shed some light!!

who you waiting for? i'm thinking of getting psychic star - was she ebay? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you not managed to bribe him yet???:haha:
> 
> i think too early for implantation; but it's really noticeable - i'm worrying it might mean i haven't OV'd properly... i think i'll go post a thread, see if anyone can shed some light!!
> 
> who you waiting for? i'm thinking of getting psychic star - was she ebay? x

I think I'm going to have to blummin do something! We've only :sex: once this cycle and this is my fertile time.

Don't worry yourself too much. It could be anything. You've done all you can so now its just the waiting game.

I'm waiting for Amber. :growlmad: Think I'm going to get a psychic star to finish my collection :winkwink: on friday and yep, she's on ebay!. x


----------



## erin7707

You guys should do Cheri too, I'm hoping (of course) that she's the one that's right... but she said she thought I was already pregnant, so I better update her in 2 weeks when I can actually test! 
What's weird, is that I had JUST gotten a positive OPK, and we BD'd that night, the next morning I wake up and I had my reading from her saying "Congratulations on your pregnancy!" hahaha.. so I wrote her back and said I wasn't pregnant but should be ovulating in the next day or so, and she said, "Oh, well, you better send me an email update in 2 weeks because they are saying December!" 
weird.


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> You guys should do Cheri too, I'm hoping (of course) that she's the one that's right... but she said she thought I was already pregnant, so I better update her in 2 weeks when I can actually test!
> What's weird, is that I had JUST gotten a positive OPK, and we BD'd that night, the next morning I wake up and I had my reading from her saying "Congratulations on your pregnancy!" hahaha.. so I wrote her back and said I wasn't pregnant but should be ovulating in the next day or so, and she said, "Oh, well, you better send me an email update in 2 weeks because they are saying December!"
> weird.

That is weird! I really hope its right for you!!!! x


----------



## jeffsar

i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x


----------



## bettinaboop

Hey ladies - i've just ordered another one - from Cheri this time!!!!

I'm hoping that Gail's Nov/Dec reading is right - going to :sex: all this week to try and catch that eggy!!!

Hx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> You guys should do Cheri too, I'm hoping (of course) that she's the one that's right... but she said she thought I was already pregnant, so I better update her in 2 weeks when I can actually test!
> What's weird, is that I had JUST gotten a positive OPK, and we BD'd that night, the next morning I wake up and I had my reading from her saying "Congratulations on your pregnancy!" hahaha.. so I wrote her back and said I wasn't pregnant but should be ovulating in the next day or so, and she said, "Oh, well, you better send me an email update in 2 weeks because they are saying December!"
> weird.
> 
> That is weird! I really hope its right for you!!!! xClick to expand...

Yeah... kinda makes it seem a little fishy that she was like "OH! Well then you'll get pregnant this cycle!" but, I'm still hoping she's right! haha!


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x

www.cheri22.com


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x

haha now thats my kind of willpower! :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

bettinaboop said:


> Hey ladies - i've just ordered another one - from Cheri this time!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping that Gail's Nov/Dec reading is right - going to :sex: all this week to try and catch that eggy!!!
> 
> Hx

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> You guys should do Cheri too, I'm hoping (of course) that she's the one that's right... but she said she thought I was already pregnant, so I better update her in 2 weeks when I can actually test!
> What's weird, is that I had JUST gotten a positive OPK, and we BD'd that night, the next morning I wake up and I had my reading from her saying "Congratulations on your pregnancy!" hahaha.. so I wrote her back and said I wasn't pregnant but should be ovulating in the next day or so, and she said, "Oh, well, you better send me an email update in 2 weeks because they are saying December!"
> weird.
> 
> That is weird! I really hope its right for you!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... kinda makes it seem a little fishy that she was like "OH! Well then you'll get pregnant this cycle!" but, I'm still hoping she's right! haha!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x
> 
> haha now thats my kind of willpower! :winkwink:Click to expand...

well to be honest, i blame you :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

bettinaboop said:


> Hey ladies - i've just ordered another one - from Cheri this time!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping that Gail's Nov/Dec reading is right - going to :sex: all this week to try and catch that eggy!!!
> 
> Hx

that's exactly what i did last week - i ended up having to bribe DH as he was so tired - but we officially gave up after last night, just got to wait it out now!!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x
> 
> haha now thats my kind of willpower! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> well to be honest, i blame you :haha:Click to expand...

Oi!!!!!! :growlmad: hehehehe I would too! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x
> 
> haha now thats my kind of willpower! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> well to be honest, i blame you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oi!!!!!! :growlmad: hehehehe I would too! :haha:Click to expand...

well after chatting to you i have bought two and am now hunting down every psychic i can find :wacko:

saying that, i am actually finding it's taking my mind off the 2ww, so thank you :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x
> 
> haha now thats my kind of willpower! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> well to be honest, i blame you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oi!!!!!! :growlmad: hehehehe I would too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> well after chatting to you i have bought two and am now hunting down every psychic i can find :wacko:
> 
> saying that, i am actually finding it's taking my mind off the 2ww, so thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

It is exciting when you've ordered one and you're waiting for it wondering what it will say! Who are you after next? x


----------



## bettinaboop

> that's exactly what i did last week - i ended up having to bribe DH as he was so tired - but we officially gave up after last night, just got to wait it out now!!x

Ha ha - i normally have to jump on my OH before dinner because hes no use afterwards! FX you caught the egg with all that BD you did x


----------



## jeffsar

bettinaboop said:


> that's exactly what i did last week - i ended up having to bribe DH as he was so tired - but we officially gave up after last night, just got to wait it out now!!x
> 
> Ha ha - i normally have to jump on my OH before dinner because hes no use afterwards! FX you caught the egg with all that BD you did xClick to expand...

i bloody hope so - i'm shattered now :rofl:


----------



## bettinaboop

> i bloody hope so - i'm shattered now

Ha ha ha - that creased me up :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

evening all,lots of predictions going on,still waiting for my sandra 1,i'm so impatient lol


----------



## ebony2010

Evening mamadonna! x


----------



## mamadonna

:hi:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :hi:

How are you doing today??? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok thanx just bought some soy but not sure how much to take,hows you?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok thanx just bought some soy but not sure how much to take,hows you?

Ooh is soy for ovulation??? I'm ok thanks. Just trying to keep my DH in a good mood so I can get some :sex: later as I think i'm ovulating or about too :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

go get him hun fingers crossed u catch that egg :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i hope she's right too!! where did you find her - send me the link, haha, i got paid!!! x
> 
> haha now thats my kind of willpower! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> well to be honest, i blame you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oi!!!!!! :growlmad: hehehehe I would too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> well after chatting to you i have bought two and am now hunting down every psychic i can find :wacko:
> 
> saying that, i am actually finding it's taking my mind off the 2ww, so thank you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It is exciting when you've ordered one and you're waiting for it wondering what it will say! Who are you after next? xClick to expand...

not sure...... maybe cheri, but a few folk really rate psychic star.... 
what you think?? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> go get him hun fingers crossed u catch that egg :happydance:

Thanks. I hope so!!! He's just being such a pain at the moment. I'll jump him later and see what happens. :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> go get him hun fingers crossed u catch that egg :happydance:

i've told her to bribe him - worked for me!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> not sure...... maybe cheri, but a few folk really rate psychic star....
> what you think?? x

Both? :haha: I think I'm going to try psychic star next. Cheri is meant to be good but she looks scarily like an old best friend that I can't stand now so that put me off :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

bettinaboop said:


> i bloody hope so - i'm shattered now
> 
> Ha ha ha - that creased me up :rofl:Click to expand...

seriously though, it's quite hard work - i mean, this month we started CD 10 and :sex: every night until yesterday - i am telling you, Jenny Renny better be correct, cos it's her prediction that's made me put the effort in! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> bettinaboop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bloody hope so - i'm shattered now
> 
> Ha ha ha - that creased me up :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> seriously though, it's quite hard work - i mean, this month we started CD 10 and :sex: every night until yesterday - i am telling you, Jenny Renny better be correct, cos it's her prediction that's made me put the effort in! xClick to expand...

Blinkin eck! Do you put something in his tea? If so, what is it and where can I buy it? :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> not sure...... maybe cheri, but a few folk really rate psychic star....
> what you think?? x
> 
> Both? :haha: I think I'm going to try psychic star next. Cheri is meant to be good but she looks scarily like an old best friend that I can't stand now so that put me off :rofl:Click to expand...

ha ha, that's so funny!!!! you do realise it's probably not her photo - we'll all be being conned by a 15 yr old trying to earn some dosh, but hey - if he's gonna tell me i'm getting a :bfp: in Dec, then who cares :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bettinaboop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bloody hope so - i'm shattered now
> 
> Ha ha ha - that creased me up :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> seriously though, it's quite hard work - i mean, this month we started CD 10 and :sex: every night until yesterday - i am telling you, Jenny Renny better be correct, cos it's her prediction that's made me put the effort in! xClick to expand...
> 
> Blinkin eck! Do you put something in his tea? If so, what is it and where can I buy it? :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: he just saw that and said to say that he is just a god!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> not sure...... maybe cheri, but a few folk really rate psychic star....
> what you think?? x
> 
> Both? :haha: I think I'm going to try psychic star next. Cheri is meant to be good but she looks scarily like an old best friend that I can't stand now so that put me off :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha, that's so funny!!!! you do realise it's probably not her photo - we'll all be being conned by a 15 yr old trying to earn some dosh, but hey - if he's gonna tell me i'm getting a :bfp: in Dec, then who cares :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah and she's all of them but with different emails. Everytime we order another she just rubs her hands together "suckerrrrsss" :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> :haha: he just saw that and said to say that he is just a god!!

To me right now he is :rofl: God = complient! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> not sure...... maybe cheri, but a few folk really rate psychic star....
> what you think?? x
> 
> Both? :haha: I think I'm going to try psychic star next. Cheri is meant to be good but she looks scarily like an old best friend that I can't stand now so that put me off :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha, that's so funny!!!! you do realise it's probably not her photo - we'll all be being conned by a 15 yr old trying to earn some dosh, but hey - if he's gonna tell me i'm getting a :bfp: in Dec, then who cares :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and she's all of them but with different emails. Everytime we order another she just rubs her hands together "suckerrrrsss" :rofl:Click to expand...

:dohh: OMG - that's exactly what it is isn't it?!?!

i would say i'll not bother getting another one but we all know i will! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> :haha: he just saw that and said to say that he is just a god!!
> 
> To me right now he is :rofl: God = complient! :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: got it in one - he knows not to mess with me when i'm on a mission!! 

hey, i forgot to say to you, i was in Derby not so long ago - was going to tell you the hotel name but it seems to have been erased from my memory - i will remember......


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> not sure...... maybe cheri, but a few folk really rate psychic star....
> what you think?? x
> 
> Both? :haha: I think I'm going to try psychic star next. Cheri is meant to be good but she looks scarily like an old best friend that I can't stand now so that put me off :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha, that's so funny!!!! you do realise it's probably not her photo - we'll all be being conned by a 15 yr old trying to earn some dosh, but hey - if he's gonna tell me i'm getting a :bfp: in Dec, then who cares :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and she's all of them but with different emails. Everytime we order another she just rubs her hands together "suckerrrrsss" :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: OMG - that's exactly what it is isn't it?!?!
> 
> i would say i'll not bother getting another one but we all know i will! xClick to expand...

Me too :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

oh, and for anyone who is wondering from looking at my ticker, i swear i haven't got that 'issue' today!:dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> :haha: he just saw that and said to say that he is just a god!!
> 
> To me right now he is :rofl: God = complient! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: got it in one - he knows not to mess with me when i'm on a mission!!
> 
> hey, i forgot to say to you, i was in Derby not so long ago - was going to tell you the hotel name but it seems to have been erased from my memory - i will remember......Click to expand...

I'm not in Derby but not far away. 

I've got family in Aberdeen too. small world :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

same here, not in Aberdeen but not far away.
i remembered, but it won't matter if you are not from there, the Derbyshire hotel - how did i forget that?!


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> oh, and for anyone who is wondering from looking at my ticker, i swear i haven't got that 'issue' today!:dohh:

lol


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> oh, and for anyone who is wondering from looking at my ticker, i swear i haven't got that 'issue' today!:dohh:

I wondered what that smell was :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

haha, thank you very much!!

i wonder what embarrassing symptom they will reveal for you all tomorrow.....!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, thank you very much!!
> 
> i wonder what embarrassing symptom they will reveal for you all tomorrow.....!!

haha I can't wait :haha:

I love this thread. Every evening it really takes my mind off all the ttc crap that worries me or gets me down. x


----------



## jeffsar

i agree completely, it can get a bit much sometimes.
mind you, if jenny and the others are correct, most of us won't be ttc for long! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i agree completely, it can get a bit much sometimes.
> mind you, if jenny and the others are correct, most of us won't be ttc for long! x

It would be lovely especially if we could get our bfp's together and move over to 1st tri together. :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

sounds good to me:thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> sounds good to me:thumbup:

well, you all know i've put the work in!!

on that note, dod you know there is a December Testing thread? i'm trying to make up a logo for us all - go put your names in x


----------



## vmasters

I'm *so* jealous that you all have gotten yours predictions back already. If I dot get mine back does that mean I'm
never gonna get pregnant :(


----------



## mamadonna

been on and put my name on


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> sounds good to me:thumbup:
> 
> well, you all know i've put the work in!!
> 
> on that note, dod you know there is a December Testing thread? i'm trying to make up a logo for us all - go put your names in xClick to expand...

I'll go and find it! x


----------



## ebony2010

vmasters said:


> I'm *so* jealous that you all have gotten yours predictions back already. If I dot get mine back does that mean I'm
> never gonna get pregnant :(

Have you chased them up?


----------



## jeffsar

do any of you know how to make the bloody logo thingy's?! i have tried twice but it's not working!! we need one saying 'All i want for Christmas is a BFP' - HELP!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

sorry i'm no good at that sort of thing:nope:


----------



## jeffsar

me neither - i am useless, and i also think i am the only person left in the world without facebook too!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> do any of you know how to make the bloody logo thingy's?! i have tried twice but it's not working!! we need one saying 'All i want for Christmas is a BFP' - HELP!!!!

Sorry, not a clue :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> me neither - i am useless, and i also think i am the only person left in the world without facebook too!

haha you aren't missing much x


----------



## jeffsar

i think there are two december threads - i am in the one in the lounge area, but one on the ttc forum too x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i think there are two december threads - i am in the one in the lounge area, but one on the ttc forum too x

Oops... think I just joined the wrong one :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

i'll join that one too!!

right, nighty night - i am off to bed for a well earned rest - aaahhh, sleep


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'll join that one too!!
> 
> right, nighty night - i am off to bed for a well earned rest - aaahhh, sleep

Night! Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Katie & Bump

How do you ladies get these readings done?? xx


----------



## erin7707

You can google their names to find their websites, and you pay them thru paypal to give you a reading!


----------



## jeffsar

evening ladies, how are we all today?? x


----------



## mamadonna

hello i'm ok just shattered not long finished work,thought i'd pop in to say hi b4 i'm to tired


----------



## jeffsar

i am the same tonight - barely keep my eyes open!! 

try relax hun - i know, easier said than done with ttc stress! x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'm planning on doing very little tonite and having an early 1,gotta start at 8 tomorrow


----------



## jeffsar

i'm off all week, so me and my little one have decided after our hectic day today, we are having a jammies day tommorrow! can't wait.... x


----------



## mamadonna

sounds like my kinda day,i dont get them very often but love jammie days!


----------



## jeffsar

i know, best ever! right, i'm logging off early tonight, catch up with you soon x


----------



## mamadonna

nite nite x


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi girls... I had my hopes up for Psychic Star, but I believe my AF is going to show her ugly face sometime today, so PS is wrong :( Only Jenny has been right for me now. Good Luck though, but don't do what I did and get your hopes up about every one of these readings... Take them lightly and as fun.


----------



## jeffsar

that's right hun, it's just light hearted - a way to help not focus on the stress of ttc i guess x


----------



## jeffsar

omg, look at my ticker again - you lot must think i am a right stinky minky!! :dohh: x


----------



## Gemmamumof2

hope jenny renny is right she said december bfp :)


----------



## jeffsar

Gemmamumof2 said:


> hope jenny renny is right she said december bfp :)

she will be, PMA!!!

thank goodness, my ticker has changed again - it had me down for gas again earlier, ha ha!!


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon jeffstar,have you got snow up there?


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> afternoon jeffstar,have you got snow up there?

hiya mamadonna!! yep, we certainly do! i'm 35 miles north of aberdeen, so it was guarenteed really!! what about you, freezing?? 

how are you today? i'm still feeling odd - hoping that's a good sign but worried i haven't ov'd when i thought and bd'd on wrong days!! 

i really need to start using opk's! x


----------



## ebony2010

faerieprozac said:


> Hi girls... I had my hopes up for Psychic Star, but I believe my AF is going to show her ugly face sometime today, so PS is wrong :( Only Jenny has been right for me now. Good Luck though, but don't do what I did and get your hopes up about every one of these readings... Take them lightly and as fun.

Hope your AF doesn't show and you get your :bfp:

It is hard not to get your hopes up though isn't it? I know I have :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh you've got snow jeffsar?!!! :happydance: We haven't got anything down here yet.

How are you ladies doing today? Wasn't around yesterday because I ended up going to look at a car :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies jeffsar we have snow too,not loads but its here,i have family up in fraserburgh(i think thats how its spelt)my sil live up there so no doubt they'll have lots too,hope you feeling weird is a good sign :thumbup:

hi ebony we are desperate for a new car but think it'll be after xmas b4 we even think about it


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> evening ladies jeffsar we have snow too,not loads but its here,i have family up in fraserburgh(i think thats how its spelt)my sil live up there so no doubt they'll have lots too,hope you feeling weird is a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> hi ebony we are desperate for a new car but think it'll be after xmas b4 we even think about it

i'm Peterhead, which is just 14 miles from fraserburgh, so she will have snow too! i've just gotten back online as with the snow came a power cut - so annoying, was off for 3 hours!!! 

i hope it's a good sogn too, but i have my doubts - i think we've been at it all the wrong days, and really should try again but i just don't have any energy left! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Ooh you've got snow jeffsar?!!! :happydance: We haven't got anything down here yet.
> 
> How are you ladies doing today? Wasn't around yesterday because I ended up going to look at a car :happydance:

ooooh, new car!!! what you looking at??? i love going car window shopping, just need to win lottery....... x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebony we are desperate for a new car but think it'll be after xmas b4 we even think about it

Hi mamadonna :hi:

Well the one we bought was soooo cheap but my husband is a mechanic so we bought it with something wrong with it. Turned out he could fix it for free with no parts to buy. :happydance: I need to start earning money doing nails so its for that really.


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i hope it's a good sign too, but i have my doubts - i think we've been at it all the wrong days, and really should try again but i just don't have any energy left! :haha:

Don't give up hope. :nope: You've probably covered it fine. Just relax and wait now. I think my prediction has no hope in coming true. I've only got him to :sex: once this month :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh you've got snow jeffsar?!!! :happydance: We haven't got anything down here yet.
> 
> How are you ladies doing today? Wasn't around yesterday because I ended up going to look at a car :happydance:
> 
> ooooh, new car!!! what you looking at??? i love going car window shopping, just need to win lottery....... xClick to expand...

Nothing special, just a cheap run about to get my back on the road. :happydance:


----------



## britt24

Hi 
everyone okay today?? i havent been on here for a while. Anyones predictions come true??

When are you die to test ebony?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> everyone okay today?? i havent been on here for a while. Anyones predictions come true??
> 
> When are you die to test ebony?? xx

Hi britt :hi:

I'm not due to test until December :nope: AF is due 6th Dec so hopefully I can hold out until then.

How are you?


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> everyone okay today?? i havent been on here for a while. Anyones predictions come true??
> 
> When are you die to test ebony?? xx
> 
> Hi britt :hi:
> 
> I'm not due to test until December :nope: AF is due 6th Dec so hopefully I can hold out until then.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Hi, im fine thank you, i am hoping and praying the sharp pains i have had last couple of days are ovulation pains so i know i am finally getting a cycle, but we will see i am going to test on 7th or 8th so fingers crossed for both of us.

i have made an agreement with myself that i wont test again until then, i have been testing too much lately and get my hopes up!!.

Hope you get your BFP!! 

How you feeling any signs of anything?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi, im fine thank you, i am hoping and praying the sharp pains i have had last couple of days are ovulation pains so i know i am finally getting a cycle, but we will see i am going to test on 7th or 8th so fingers crossed for both of us.
> 
> i have made an agreement with myself that i wont test again until then, i have been testing too much lately and get my hopes up!!.
> 
> Hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> How you feeling any signs of anything?? xx

I know what you mean about the testing.... I went mental last month because I had all these symptoms and all I got was a :bfn:!!! I also started a thread about the ebay cheapies which I'd been using because I don't have very much money but alot of people say they haven't worked for them or they are very faint so I'm not trusting them anymore. I have 2 proper tests in the bathroom so I can't afford to go mad this month.

Cramps? Oooohhh.... could they be implantation cramps? Fx'd! I have no signs yet but I'm just coming to the end of my fertile period (I think :wacko:) so its too early for me. 

Fx'd for both of us.... I can;t wait for that :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, im fine thank you, i am hoping and praying the sharp pains i have had last couple of days are ovulation pains so i know i am finally getting a cycle, but we will see i am going to test on 7th or 8th so fingers crossed for both of us.
> 
> i have made an agreement with myself that i wont test again until then, i have been testing too much lately and get my hopes up!!.
> 
> Hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> How you feeling any signs of anything?? xx
> 
> I know what you mean about the testing.... I went mental last month because I had all these symptoms and all I got was a :bfn:!!! I also started a thread about the ebay cheapies which I'd been using because I don't have very much money but alot of people say they haven't worked for them or they are very faint so I'm not trusting them anymore. I have 2 proper tests in the bathroom so I can't afford to go mad this month.
> 
> Cramps? Oooohhh.... could they be implantation cramps? Fx'd! I have no signs yet but I'm just coming to the end of my fertile period (I think :wacko:) so its too early for me.
> 
> Fx'd for both of us.... I can;t wait for that :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Gosh implantation cramps!! that would be great my problems is i have been on the pill for so long i dont know what ovulation feels like lol so it could be 
any i suppose but both are good!!
Its the cheapies that i have been using as well, i had to buy them because i was testing a lot from not having periods that it would have cost us a fortune to buy good ones. But in dec i am going to test with the cheapies then also buy a superdrug one so that i know then for sure if it is correct or not. xx


----------



## jeffsar

hello girls, how are we all today?? 

well, the snow is dinging down here, so we've been out stocking up on de-icer and new gloves and hats!! 

i had a funny experiance today, and i know you girls will find it amusing; i was driving back from the shops and felt all the cramping again, so i said out loud to myself 'this could be it, come on give me a sign for my bfp!' and i swear, about two seconds later a big white van with two blue stripes down the bonnet drove past me! i burst out laughing; the van driver must of thought i was nuts!! 

so girls, i am back to having PMA - fx'd that Jenny and the van are right!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hello girls, how are we all today??
> 
> well, the snow is dinging down here, so we've been out stocking up on de-icer and new gloves and hats!!
> 
> i had a funny experiance today, and i know you girls will find it amusing; i was driving back from the shops and felt all the cramping again, so i said out loud to myself 'this could be it, come on give me a sign for my bfp!' and i swear, about two seconds later a big white van with two blue stripes down the bonnet drove past me! i burst out laughing; the van driver must of thought i was nuts!!
> 
> so girls, i am back to having PMA - fx'd that Jenny and the van are right!! x

Lol thats brilliant!!! what are you cramps like are they sharp pains at all?? thats what i have been getting but not sure if it is ovulation or not xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi britt!

my cramps were sharp until 2dpo, now, worryingly, they are more like AF cramps..... i am not really sure what to think about it but there is a thread on ttc saying it's a good sign so hopefully!! i am too early, i think, for implant pain so am a bit stumped!

have you been using opk's? i didn't ovualte for almost 2 years, and i def notice the difference, it could be that you are o'ing so get:sex: !


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi britt!
> 
> my cramps were sharp until 2dpo, now, worryingly, they are more like AF cramps..... i am not really sure what to think about it but there is a thread on ttc saying it's a good sign so hopefully!! i am too early, i think, for implant pain so am a bit stumped!
> 
> have you been using opk's? i didn't ovualte for almost 2 years, and i def notice the difference, it could be that you are o'ing so get:sex: !

no i havent used anything up until this morning i starting temping, fingers crossed i am ovulating then and that something is happening we are trying as much as we can to catch this one, i soooo want a BFP for crimbo xx

And yes it is supposed to be good to get cramps after OV cos they should stop if nothing is happening fingers crossed for you, when are you testing? xx


----------



## jeffsar

well i'm due on the 3rd so i really should hold out until then..... but i will probably test tues or wed as i have no willpower! :blush:

what about you, when you testing? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> well i'm due on the 3rd so i really should hold out until then..... but i will probably test tues or wed as i have no willpower! :blush:
> 
> what about you, when you testing? x

Well cos i have no idea of my cycle, i am going to take these pains as ovulation and test 14 days from now i think, if i can wait that long lol i have no will power either.

Let me know how you go symptoms etc xx


----------



## jeffsar

will do hun.
right, must get my ironing done! i'll be on later, speak soon x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> hello girls, how are we all today??
> 
> well, the snow is dinging down here, so we've been out stocking up on de-icer and new gloves and hats!!
> 
> i had a funny experiance today, and i know you girls will find it amusing; i was driving back from the shops and felt all the cramping again, so i said out loud to myself 'this could be it, come on give me a sign for my bfp!' and i swear, about two seconds later a big white van with two blue stripes down the bonnet drove past me! i burst out laughing; the van driver must of thought i was nuts!!
> 
> so girls, i am back to having PMA - fx'd that Jenny and the van are right!! x

lol thats brilliant


----------



## jeffsar

hello mamadonna, good day?

i know, so funny, i couldn't beleive it! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Gosh implantation cramps!! that would be great my problems is i have been on the pill for so long i dont know what ovulation feels like lol so it could be
> any i suppose but both are good!!
> Its the cheapies that i have been using as well, i had to buy them because i was testing a lot from not having periods that it would have cost us a fortune to buy good ones. But in dec i am going to test with the cheapies then also buy a superdrug one so that i know then for sure if it is correct or not. xx

How long were you on the pill? I was on it from 14 until 31.

I've heard people on here really rating those superdrug tests. Might have to invest in some myself for the big :bfp: because I'm definately not going to believe it! lol


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hello girls, how are we all today??
> 
> well, the snow is dinging down here, so we've been out stocking up on de-icer and new gloves and hats!!
> 
> i had a funny experiance today, and i know you girls will find it amusing; i was driving back from the shops and felt all the cramping again, so i said out loud to myself 'this could be it, come on give me a sign for my bfp!' and i swear, about two seconds later a big white van with two blue stripes down the bonnet drove past me! i burst out laughing; the van driver must of thought i was nuts!!
> 
> so girls, i am back to having PMA - fx'd that Jenny and the van are right!! x

OMG! That is spooky! Now if thats not a sign I don't know what is! :happydance:

No snow here yet but someone at college said they'd seen a few flakes like it was trying to start. It's forcast here tomorrow. :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi britt!
> 
> my cramps were sharp until 2dpo, now, worryingly, they are more like AF cramps..... i am not really sure what to think about it but there is a thread on ttc saying it's a good sign so hopefully!! i am too early, i think, for implant pain so am a bit stumped!
> 
> have you been using opk's? i didn't ovualte for almost 2 years, and i def notice the difference, it could be that you are o'ing so get:sex: !
> 
> no i havent used anything up until this morning i starting temping, fingers crossed i am ovulating then and that something is happening we are trying as much as we can to catch this one, i soooo want a BFP for crimbo xx
> 
> And yes it is supposed to be good to get cramps after OV cos they should stop if nothing is happening fingers crossed for you, when are you testing? xxClick to expand...

I want cramps!!! :brat:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well i'm due on the 3rd so i really should hold out until then..... but i will probably test tues or wed as i have no willpower! :blush:
> 
> what about you, when you testing? x

I'm meant to hold out until about the 6th. what all that about? :shrug: lol


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh implantation cramps!! that would be great my problems is i have been on the pill for so long i dont know what ovulation feels like lol so it could be
> any i suppose but both are good!!
> Its the cheapies that i have been using as well, i had to buy them because i was testing a lot from not having periods that it would have cost us a fortune to buy good ones. But in dec i am going to test with the cheapies then also buy a superdrug one so that i know then for sure if it is correct or not. xx
> 
> How long were you on the pill? I was on it from 14 until 31.
> 
> I've heard people on here really rating those superdrug tests. Might have to invest in some myself for the big :bfp: because I'm definately not going to believe it! lolClick to expand...

I went on the pill when i was 14 and came off this year im 25, did your cycle go straight back to normal?? x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hello girls, how are we all today??
> 
> well, the snow is dinging down here, so we've been out stocking up on de-icer and new gloves and hats!!
> 
> i had a funny experiance today, and i know you girls will find it amusing; i was driving back from the shops and felt all the cramping again, so i said out loud to myself 'this could be it, come on give me a sign for my bfp!' and i swear, about two seconds later a big white van with two blue stripes down the bonnet drove past me! i burst out laughing; the van driver must of thought i was nuts!!
> 
> so girls, i am back to having PMA - fx'd that Jenny and the van are right!! x
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! That is spooky! Now if thats not a sign I don't know what is! :happydance:
> 
> No snow here yet but someone at college said they'd seen a few flakes like it was trying to start. It's forcast here tomorrow. :nope:Click to expand...

i know, i was in hysterics - i swear al the other drivers thought i'd lost it!!

it's not just snowing here, it's blizzard like - we can't get out today!! i'll try take a pic and post it for you all.

i keep missing you all, i never seem to be online at the right time - missing our chats! 

are you waiting ti the 6th to test? i really want to hold out til fri but i doubt that's going to happen! :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi britt!
> 
> my cramps were sharp until 2dpo, now, worryingly, they are more like AF cramps..... i am not really sure what to think about it but there is a thread on ttc saying it's a good sign so hopefully!! i am too early, i think, for implant pain so am a bit stumped!
> 
> have you been using opk's? i didn't ovualte for almost 2 years, and i def notice the difference, it could be that you are o'ing so get:sex: !
> 
> no i havent used anything up until this morning i starting temping, fingers crossed i am ovulating then and that something is happening we are trying as much as we can to catch this one, i soooo want a BFP for crimbo xx
> 
> And yes it is supposed to be good to get cramps after OV cos they should stop if nothing is happening fingers crossed for you, when are you testing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I want cramps!!! :brat:Click to expand...

no you don't - i'm sore!! x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar hows you?


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> hi jeffsar hows you?

i'm good hun, you?

it's freezing here - snow been dinging down all day - nice and christmasy! x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'm good thanks,snows started melting away here


----------



## jeffsar

i'll try attach pics from this morning here;
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1067.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1









DSCF1054.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jeffsar

it's worse now though as it's started again! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh implantation cramps!! that would be great my problems is i have been on the pill for so long i dont know what ovulation feels like lol so it could be
> any i suppose but both are good!!
> Its the cheapies that i have been using as well, i had to buy them because i was testing a lot from not having periods that it would have cost us a fortune to buy good ones. But in dec i am going to test with the cheapies then also buy a superdrug one so that i know then for sure if it is correct or not. xx
> 
> How long were you on the pill? I was on it from 14 until 31.
> 
> I've heard people on here really rating those superdrug tests. Might have to invest in some myself for the big :bfp: because I'm definately not going to believe it! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I went on the pill when i was 14 and came off this year im 25, did your cycle go straight back to normal?? xClick to expand...

I'd say it took me about 3 months. On the 3rd month I started to have EWCM so I assume that meant I'd started ovulating. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, i was in hysterics - i swear al the other drivers thought i'd lost it!!
> 
> it's not just snowing here, it's blizzard like - we can't get out today!! i'll try take a pic and post it for you all.
> 
> i keep missing you all, i never seem to be online at the right time - missing our chats!
> 
> are you waiting ti the 6th to test? i really want to hold out til fri but i doubt that's going to happen! :dohh:

I'm going to try to wait until the 6th because that is the day my AF is due but if I start having symptoms I'll probably test earlier. I know I shouldn't but I have no willpower. I have this feeling that I'll be one of those people who won't get a :bfp: until I'm about 2 weeks late. :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'll try attach pics from this morning here;

Wow!!! there is loads! We are forecast a flurry of it tonight but not that much! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i know, i was in hysterics - i swear al the other drivers thought i'd lost it!!
> 
> it's not just snowing here, it's blizzard like - we can't get out today!! i'll try take a pic and post it for you all.
> 
> i keep missing you all, i never seem to be online at the right time - missing our chats!
> 
> are you waiting ti the 6th to test? i really want to hold out til fri but i doubt that's going to happen! :dohh:
> 
> I'm going to try to wait until the 6th because that is the day my AF is due but if I start having symptoms I'll probably test earlier. I know I shouldn't but I have no willpower. I have this feeling that I'll be one of those people who won't get a :bfp: until I'm about 2 weeks late. :wacko:Click to expand...

PMA ebony, we were predicted our xmas bfp's, so lets stay positive for now!!! 

i'm going to order test's today, so i may test when they arrive which should be tues.... only three days early, not too bad this month!!! :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> PMA ebony, we were predicted our xmas bfp's, so lets stay positive for now!!!
> 
> i'm going to order test's today, so i may test when they arrive which should be tues.... only three days early, not too bad this month!!! :blush:

Yep PMA.... and lots of :dust:

I started testing a week early last month :wacko: I am going to try and hold out though. What tests have you ordered???


----------



## jeffsar

IC's - i know some hate them, but they have always worked for me! i got my bfp in july at 11dpo on an IC and they got darker as days went on! i usually start testing with those, then if i see a faint line, spend money on a first response or digi t confirm - i got 20 IC's for 1.95!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> IC's - i know some hate them, but they have always worked for me! i got my bfp in july at 11dpo on an IC and they got darker as days went on! i usually start testing with those, then if i see a faint line, spend money on a first response or digi t confirm - i got 20 IC's for 1.95!x

I have some of those left. I think I'll use them if I can't wait until the 6th. x


----------



## jeffsar

haha, you know you won't wait!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, you know you won't wait!!! x

I know! :blush:

These next 10 days are going to go so slow! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> haha, you know you won't wait!!! x
> 
> I know! :blush:
> 
> These next 10 days are going to go so slow! xClick to expand...

lets make a packed and test the same morning and we arent allowed to before!!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> haha, you know you won't wait!!! x
> 
> I know! :blush:
> 
> These next 10 days are going to go so slow! xClick to expand...
> 
> lets make a packed and test the same morning and we arent allowed to before!!Click to expand...

That sounds good. When are you due? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> haha, you know you won't wait!!! x
> 
> I know! :blush:
> 
> These next 10 days are going to go so slow! xClick to expand...
> 
> lets make a packed and test the same morning and we arent allowed to before!!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds good. When are you due? xClick to expand...

well if AF doesnt show then i am going to test either 7th or 8th x


----------



## ebony2010

Well I'm due 6th so if AF doesn't show up for me either shall we both test on the 7th???


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Well I'm due 6th so if AF doesn't show up for me either shall we both test on the 7th???

Yes deal!! so no testing before, gosh thats gonna be hard for me i cant help but test lol but i will wait and test with you on the 7th x


----------



## ebony2010

Whats the betting that before the 7th we're both trying to strike a deal with each other to bring the date forward???:haha:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Whats the betting that before the 7th we're both trying to strike a deal with each other to bring the date forward???:haha:

lol yes no doubt!! so how many days have we got .............. 11 surely we can wait that long x


----------



## paula181

Did anyone have a reading from Suzy Rayne and what was the outcome?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Whats the betting that before the 7th we're both trying to strike a deal with each other to bring the date forward???:haha:
> 
> lol yes no doubt!! so how many days have we got .............. 11 surely we can wait that long xClick to expand...

11? *sigh* is that including today? :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

paula181 said:


> Did anyone have a reading from Suzy Rayne and what was the outcome?? xx

No not YET :haha: I see she has predicted a December :bfp: Good luck!!!!!


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Whats the betting that before the 7th we're both trying to strike a deal with each other to bring the date forward???:haha:
> 
> lol yes no doubt!! so how many days have we got .............. 11 surely we can wait that long xClick to expand...
> 
> 11? *sigh* is that including today? :haha:Click to expand...

LOL no sorry. It will go quick and then we will get are BFP's so it will be well worth the wait x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> LOL no sorry. It will go quick and then we will get are BFP's so it will be well worth the wait x

:brat:

haha ok then I'll wait and yes it will be worth it. Went out with a pregnant friend of mine today and she had to drag me away from a reindeer babygrow! :wacko: It was adorable. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> LOL no sorry. It will go quick and then we will get are BFP's so it will be well worth the wait x
> 
> :brat:
> 
> haha ok then I'll wait and yes it will be worth it. Went out with a pregnant friend of mine today and she had to drag me away from a reindeer babygrow! :wacko: It was adorable. xClick to expand...


ahhh i know baby clothes are sooo cute i cant wait to go and buy them x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> LOL no sorry. It will go quick and then we will get are BFP's so it will be well worth the wait x
> 
> :brat:
> 
> haha ok then I'll wait and yes it will be worth it. Went out with a pregnant friend of mine today and she had to drag me away from a reindeer babygrow! :wacko: It was adorable. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhh i know baby clothes are sooo cute i cant wait to go and buy them xClick to expand...

Well if we get those December :bfp:'s we'll have 4+ month old babies to dress up :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> LOL no sorry. It will go quick and then we will get are BFP's so it will be well worth the wait x
> 
> :brat:
> 
> haha ok then I'll wait and yes it will be worth it. Went out with a pregnant friend of mine today and she had to drag me away from a reindeer babygrow! :wacko: It was adorable. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhh i know baby clothes are sooo cute i cant wait to go and buy them xClick to expand...
> 
> Well if we get those December :bfp:'s we'll have 4+ month old babies to dress up :happydance:Click to expand...

Gosh thats hard to believe isnt it lol, im logging off now ladies but i will speak to you all tomorrow!! no testing !! lol


----------



## ebony2010

Bye :hi:


----------



## ebony2010

We woke up to the snow today. It has finally reached us.:happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

yey, i am not the only one freezing to death now!!

how are you today hun? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yey, i am not the only one freezing to death now!!
> 
> how are you today hun? x

Ok thank you. Just trying to keep busy at the moment to take my mind off 2ww.

How are you? x


----------



## jeffsar

still feeling odd - which i am hoping is a good sign, but starting to doubt it all now......

never mind, i have x factor to keep my mind occupied tonight! x


----------



## ebony2010

10 days till :test:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> still feeling odd - which i am hoping is a good sign, but starting to doubt it all now......
> 
> never mind, i have x factor to keep my mind occupied tonight! x

Fx'd for you!!! I hope its a symptom. I have none :nope: but its too early I suppose. Last month I had loads and got a :bfn:

Yey... x factor! I hope it keeps my mnd occupied too


----------



## jeffsar

i know, that's my worry; i honestly didn't really have any with my last bfp - and this time i seem to have a few..... just have a feeling it's not my month. hoping jenny renny is genuine!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, that's my worry; i honestly didn't really have any with my last bfp - and this time i seem to have a few..... just have a feeling it's not my month. hoping jenny renny is genuine!! x

Fingers crossed for us both!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We HAVE TO get our xmas :bfp:'s!!


----------



## jeffsar

of course we will - the van was the sign!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :wave:

How is everyone today? I'm trying to keep busy... been out today to do a friends nails. No more snow just lots of ice now. :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

wish i had no more snow, couldn't get out today at all and i'm going crazy thinking baby stuff!!!

and.... so bad i know...... ordered a shed load of IC's - poas addict!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> wish i had no more snow, couldn't get out today at all and i'm going crazy thinking baby stuff!!!
> 
> and.... so bad i know...... ordered a shed load of IC's - poas addict!! x

but are you going to use them before the 7th???????????? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

are you kidding?!?!?! i am due on the third, so the real question is, am i going to use them as soon as they arrive??

and the answer is YES!!!!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> are you kidding?!?!?! i am due on the third, so the real question is, am i going to use them as soon as they arrive??
> 
> and the answer is YES!!!!!!! x

haha sorry, I think it must be britt that has a pact with me not to tets until the 7th. :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i think it's britt:thumbup:
i really want to wait until sat; when af is late, but i know me, and there is no way that's going to happen! plus, i am ment to have a huge night out on the 3d - so really i need to know before i get hammered, right???? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i think it's britt:thumbup:
> i really want to wait until sat; when af is late, but i know me, and there is no way that's going to happen! plus, i am ment to have a huge night out on the 3d - so really i need to know before i get hammered, right???? x

Yep you don't want a :bfp: then.....:drunk: lol

Good luck!!! I'm not due till 6th.... I really hope I get it this month. I really don;'t know how long I can keep going... :cry:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it's tough - before my bfp and mc, i took 12 months + to conceive....... here's hoping it's quicker this time! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, it's tough - before my bfp and mc, i took 12 months + to conceive....... here's hoping it's quicker this time! x

Fingers crossed it is quicker for you this time! It's draining isn't it?

Can't wait for that :bfp: and all the things that come along after that. :happydance:


----------



## britt24

Morning!!
Hows everyone today?? only 8 days until testing, see its flying now !! lol

anything to report ?? xx


----------



## Gemmamumof2

you got aqny symptoms britt? x


----------



## britt24

Gemmamumof2 said:


> you got aqny symptoms britt? x

Hi lol talking to you on 2 threads, only some cramps now and then nothing else, although yesterday morning i didnt feel great at all to be honest for an hour or so i was feeling very light headed but that could have been anything i suppose xx you? x


----------



## Gemmamumof2

think waay to earlly for me cant get my head around early ovulating...
however wish i had tests left i feell sooo pregnant think getting a bad bug x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!
> Hows everyone today?? only 8 days until testing, see its flying now !! lol
> 
> anything to report ?? xx

Morning :wave:

It's slowly getting closer.... not sure about flying by :wacko: haha

Nothing to report... no symptoms :nope: Not sure if I'm just ending my fertile period still though. Still got some CM :shrug:

What about you??? Anything???


----------



## britt24

I think i am the same i think i am still in my fertile period (if i did ovulate) i still have cm this morning, But what we will do is still take the tests on the 7th then maybe 1 week after if it is negative and no AF just to make sure. 

I havent had any cramps today at all, so fingers crossed it was ovulation!!
x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> I think i am the same i think i am still in my fertile period (if i did ovulate) i still have cm this morning, But what we will do is still take the tests on the 7th then maybe 1 week after if it is negative and no AF just to make sure.
> 
> I havent had any cramps today at all, so fingers crossed it was ovulation!!
> x

Sounds like a plan to me. Do you think if we are still having our fertile period we'd not test positive until later on that maybe when our AF is due? :shrug:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> I think i am the same i think i am still in my fertile period (if i did ovulate) i still have cm this morning, But what we will do is still take the tests on the 7th then maybe 1 week after if it is negative and no AF just to make sure.
> 
> I havent had any cramps today at all, so fingers crossed it was ovulation!!
> x
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me. Do you think if we are still having our fertile period we'd not test positive until later on that maybe when our AF is due? :shrug:Click to expand...

im not sure, cos your normally go by days past ovulation dont you, and normally tests show about 12 days past ovulation. So say if we count tomorrow as 1dpo then we will only be 8dpo when we test but then if we test week after if we get bfn we will be 15dpo so will defo show x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, how's everyone today??

not many symptoms to report - a few twinges, and slight nausea, nothing major.

doubting it's my month now:wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

morning all hope every1 is ok,we've still got loads of snow,getting a little sick of it know,it pretty to look at but not when your out in it cos its so bloody cold!! just entering my fertile period,i'll have to make sure i pounch on hubby if i want that xmas bfp!


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> morning all hope every1 is ok,we've still got loads of snow,getting a little sick of it know,it pretty to look at but not when your out in it cos its so bloody cold!! just entering my fertile period,i'll have to make sure i pounch on hubby if i want that xmas bfp!

haha, pin him down and get going :sex:

i know what you mean about the snow; getting fed up being stuck in now!!


----------



## mamadonna

i plan too lol


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> I think i am the same i think i am still in my fertile period (if i did ovulate) i still have cm this morning, But what we will do is still take the tests on the 7th then maybe 1 week after if it is negative and no AF just to make sure.
> 
> I havent had any cramps today at all, so fingers crossed it was ovulation!!
> x
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me. Do you think if we are still having our fertile period we'd not test positive until later on that maybe when our AF is due? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure, cos your normally go by days past ovulation dont you, and normally tests show about 12 days past ovulation. So say if we count tomorrow as 1dpo then we will only be 8dpo when we test but then if we test week after if we get bfn we will be 15dpo so will defo show xClick to expand...

Oh its too confusing! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how's everyone today??
> 
> not many symptoms to report - a few twinges, and slight nausea, nothing major.
> 
> doubting it's my month now:wacko:

It;s still early days. Don;t give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning all hope every1 is ok,we've still got loads of snow,getting a little sick of it know,it pretty to look at but not when your out in it cos its so bloody cold!! just entering my fertile period,i'll have to make sure i pounch on hubby if i want that xmas bfp!

Your hubby is not going to know whats hit him! :winkwink: hehe


----------



## jeffsar

i know, but i just have a gut feeling i'm out......
plan to test as soon as my frer arrives in the post! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, but i just have a gut feeling i'm out......
> plan to test as soon as my frer arrives in the post! x

Well I have my fx'd for you. I've read too many times on here that the month some people have got their :bfp: they've had no symptoms so anything is possible. x


----------



## ebony2010

Just an update on my readings...

I've opened a paypal dispute over my Amber reading. I've emailed her a few times and heard nothing so I'm going to try and get my money back. On a brighter note... if I get it back I'm going to spend it on psychic star :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, you are right - PMA jenny and the van WILL be right!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, you are right - PMA jenny and the van WILL be right!! x

Exactly! You're not out until the :witch: gets you. x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Just an update on my readings...
> 
> I've opened a paypal dispute over my Amber reading. I've emailed her a few times and heard nothing so I'm going to try and get my money back. On a brighter note... if I get it back I'm going to spend it on psychic star :haha:

haha i knew you'd get a PS reading one way or another!!! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on my readings...
> 
> I've opened a paypal dispute over my Amber reading. I've emailed her a few times and heard nothing so I'm going to try and get my money back. On a brighter note... if I get it back I'm going to spend it on psychic star :haha:
> 
> haha i knew you'd get a PS reading one way or another!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I know! Well thats if I get my money back before I get my December :bfp: :winkwink:


----------



## jeffsar

well this is true - then you could just ask her for a gender prediction!!!

rightio, must go get organised for tomorrow - pack lunch, school uniform, hubbys stuff, my stuff..... a mums work never ends but i love it! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well this is true - then you could just ask her for a gender prediction!!!
> 
> rightio, must go get organised for tomorrow - pack lunch, school uniform, hubbys stuff, my stuff..... a mums work never ends but i love it! x

Awwww I can't wait for all that stuff :flower:

See you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning All,

Okay update for today, no pains at all and no CM so this should have been ovulation i hope we have done everything we could, just got to sit back and wait now. Do you think we should test 10 days from now? or just test on the 7th anyway ?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Okay update for today, no pains at all and no CM so this should have been ovulation i hope we have done everything we could, just got to sit back and wait now. Do you think we should test 10 days from now? or just test on the 7th anyway ?? xx

Morning :wave:

I'd like to say 10 days but I know I won't hold out that long. It will be hard enough to wait until the 7th. 

I'm same as you... CM seems to have dried up so the waiting game begins. No twinges or symtoms yet. *sigh*


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning All,
> 
> Okay update for today, no pains at all and no CM so this should have been ovulation i hope we have done everything we could, just got to sit back and wait now. Do you think we should test 10 days from now? or just test on the 7th anyway ?? xx
> 
> Morning :wave:
> 
> I'd like to say 10 days but I know I won't hold out that long. It will be hard enough to wait until the 7th.
> 
> I'm same as you... CM seems to have dried up so the waiting game begins. No twinges or symtoms yet. *sigh*Click to expand...



Lets stick to the 7th then we can go from there cant we. This is actually the first time in a few weeks that i have actually felt nothing at all no cramps twinges or anything!!?? Only 7 days left for us x


----------



## ebony2010

I know what you mean. Last month I had cramps, sore boobs the lot. That could be a good sign though. Ready alot of posts where people have got their :bfp: and had no symptoms so it will take alot for me to give up hope this month! :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I know what you mean. Last month I had cramps, sore boobs the lot. That could be a good sign though. Ready alot of posts where people have got their :bfp: and had no symptoms so it will take alot for me to give up hope this month! :thumbup:

Yes me to got to stay positive!! i am sooo tempted to test as well, i am terrible lol but i wont i promise cos just a waste of a test isnt it cos i know it wont show yet even if it is happening. I need to get my good test still as a confirmation which did you get?? or going to get? x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, how are you?

tests not arrived yet, but i will be testing as soon as they do!

x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how are you?
> 
> tests not arrived yet, but i will be testing as soon as they do!
> 
> x

Hi Im great thanks! you??

have you got any signs at all?? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Last month I had cramps, sore boobs the lot. That could be a good sign though. Ready alot of posts where people have got their :bfp: and had no symptoms so it will take alot for me to give up hope this month! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes me to got to stay positive!! i am sooo tempted to test as well, i am terrible lol but i wont i promise cos just a waste of a test isnt it cos i know it wont show yet even if it is happening. I need to get my good test still as a confirmation which did you get?? or going to get? xClick to expand...

Well I have some ebay cheapies that I might use first and then I have a supermarket one but if I get a :bfp: I think I'll get some superdrug ones as I've heard good things about them, so I'll use one of those to confirm.

Oh its soooo exciting! A week till testing! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how are you?
> 
> tests not arrived yet, but i will be testing as soon as they do!
> 
> x

I bet theres postage delays with the snow :growlmad:

I'm good thanks. Keeping busy, busy, busy! How are you? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Last month I had cramps, sore boobs the lot. That could be a good sign though. Ready alot of posts where people have got their :bfp: and had no symptoms so it will take alot for me to give up hope this month! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes me to got to stay positive!! i am sooo tempted to test as well, i am terrible lol but i wont i promise cos just a waste of a test isnt it cos i know it wont show yet even if it is happening. I need to get my good test still as a confirmation which did you get?? or going to get? xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I have some ebay cheapies that I might use first and then I have a supermarket one but if I get a :bfp: I think I'll get some superdrug ones as I've heard good things about them, so I'll use one of those to confirm.
> 
> Oh its soooo exciting! A week till testing! :happydance:Click to expand...


Yes i need to get a good one to confirm, a lot of people say these cheapies are good but i would need confirmation i think cos i wouldnt believe it lol yes 1 week and counting lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Alot of people say that the cheapies have less dye in them so when you get a positive its very faint. A line is a line to me :haha: but I'd have to confirm it with a proper one too.

I'm so excited :happydance: but also thinking it would be too good to be true getting my December :bfp: after all the readings and stuff. I read a post on here and someone gets a :bfp: and I'm all excited thinking "its me next" then I read something else where the :witch: shows up and I think "thats going to be me". 

Hmmm.... bit emotional today but not sure if thats just because my DH is irratating today :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

must be something in the air ebony,i feel like i could burst in2 tears at any moment:shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!

well, tests didn't come today:growlmad:
they are frer so was planning to take today but nevermind!
i am still crampy, which is worrying me now as it could mean AF, and still slight nausea but no major symptoms to report.

how are you all? x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, how are you?
> 
> tests not arrived yet, but i will be testing as soon as they do!
> 
> x
> 
> Hi Im great thanks! you??
> 
> have you got any signs at all?? xClick to expand...

a few, but worried they are AF signs..... due on Friday so could be the dreaded :witch:


----------



## mamadonna

bit emotional,dont kno why tho,just the time of yr maybe,you could still get ur bfp even tho ur cramping


----------



## jeffsar

do you think? it's quite bad though.... x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> must be something in the air ebony,i feel like i could burst in2 tears at any moment:shrug:

My DH thinks its funny :growlmad: but I just can't cope with anything. Isn't it spooky though. We stopped with the CM at the same time and now we're emotional. Wouldn't it be weird if every day we had the same symptoms? :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> well, tests didn't come today:growlmad:
> they are frer so was planning to take today but nevermind!
> i am still crampy, which is worrying me now as it could mean AF, and still slight nausea but no major symptoms to report.
> 
> how are you all? x

Still sounds promising! fx'd!

I'm ok thanks. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> must be something in the air ebony,i feel like i could burst in2 tears at any moment:shrug:
> 
> My DH thinks its funny :growlmad: but I just can't cope with anything. Isn't it spooky though. We stopped with the CM at the same time and now we're emotional. Wouldn't it be weird if every day we had the same symptoms? :hugs:Click to expand...

:dohh: Add confused to the symptoms :haha: CM was britt. x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> must be something in the air ebony,i feel like i could burst in2 tears at any moment:shrug:
> 
> My DH thinks its funny :growlmad: but I just can't cope with anything. Isn't it spooky though. We stopped with the CM at the same time and now we're emotional. Wouldn't it be weird if every day we had the same symptoms? :hugs:Click to expand...

you are symptom buddies! then in a couple weeks, fx'd, you'll be bump buddies!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> do you think? it's quite bad though.... x

You're not out until the :witch: arrives! x


----------



## jeffsar

you're right - just hard to believe when in so much pain!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> must be something in the air ebony,i feel like i could burst in2 tears at any moment:shrug:
> 
> My DH thinks its funny :growlmad: but I just can't cope with anything. Isn't it spooky though. We stopped with the CM at the same time and now we're emotional. Wouldn't it be weird if every day we had the same symptoms? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you are symptom buddies! then in a couple weeks, fx'd, you'll be bump buddies!! xClick to expand...

A bump.... *sigh* imagine that... I WANT ONE!!!! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you're right - just hard to believe when in so much pain!! x

Don't they say that you get pain as your womb is gettin bigger to accomodate your baby? Did you have anything like this with your little boy? x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar i defo think you are still in with a chance i got cramps with all my pregnancies i thougth i was getting af with all of them

when will you be testing ebony?


----------



## jeffsar

i never knew i was pg with my son until 9 wks!!
but i guess i did cramp a bit with my angel....... i hope it's not a bad sign :wacko:

thanks girls, you help keep my mind positive!! x


----------



## mamadonna

its not a bad sign dont worry


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar i defo think you are still in with a chance i got cramps with all my pregnancies i thougth i was getting af with all of them
> 
> when will you be testing ebony?

Mamadonna.... how many children do you have?

My AF is due on the 6th so I'm trying to hold off and test on the 7th. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i never knew i was pg with my son until 9 wks!!
> but i guess i did cramp a bit with my angel....... i hope it's not a bad sign :wacko:
> 
> thanks girls, you help keep my mind positive!! x

Glad we can help. I love this forum.... all those weird questions answered and all those doubts banished :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

i have 5 boys,18,16,13,11 and 4

you'll be testing a while b4 me,i'm not testing till af is a wk late which will be xmas day


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> i have 5 boys,18,16,13,11 and 4
> 
> you'll be testing a while b4 me,i'm not testing till af is a wk late which will be xmas day

OMG, how do you cope!!!!!!!!
i have one boy, who i love more than i can say, but he can be hard work at times! 5???? WOW! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i never knew i was pg with my son until 9 wks!!
> but i guess i did cramp a bit with my angel....... i hope it's not a bad sign :wacko:
> 
> thanks girls, you help keep my mind positive!! x
> 
> Glad we can help. I love this forum.... all those weird questions answered and all those doubts banished :happydance:Click to expand...

i know, it's great - loads better than facebook!! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i have 5 boys,18,16,13,11 and 4
> 
> you'll be testing a while b4 me,i'm not testing till af is a wk late which will be xmas day

Wow that is an age range!!! You must love being a mum. 

Xmas day??? That would be amazing to get a :bfp: on xmas morning!!!!!!! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol,they are no probs(most of the time)
had my 2 eldest quite close together so they always had each other to play with then the same with my middle,there's a bit of a gap with my youngest as zakk is with my second hubby,time for zakk to have a little brother or sis ,lol,nice even number then defo no more!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i never knew i was pg with my son until 9 wks!!
> but i guess i did cramp a bit with my angel....... i hope it's not a bad sign :wacko:
> 
> thanks girls, you help keep my mind positive!! x
> 
> Glad we can help. I love this forum.... all those weird questions answered and all those doubts banished :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i know, it's great - loads better than facebook!! xClick to expand...

Hell yeah!!!!!!!! x:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> lol,they are no probs(most of the time)
> had my 2 eldest quite close together so they always had each other to play with then the same with my middle,there's a bit of a gap with my youngest as zakk is with my second hubby,time for zakk to have a little brother or sis ,lol,nice even number then defo no more!!

If you don't mind me asking.... did you get pregnant easily with them all?


----------



## jeffsar

i can't believe you'll be able to wait a week!! x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i have 5 boys,18,16,13,11 and 4
> 
> you'll be testing a while b4 me,i'm not testing till af is a wk late which will be xmas day
> 
> Wow that is an age range!!! You must love being a mum.
> 
> Xmas day??? That would be amazing to get a :bfp: on xmas morning!!!!!!! xClick to expand...

i'm gonna try my hardest to hold out till then if af doesnt show,it would be an amazing xmas pressie


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i can't believe you'll be able to wait a week!! x

Now that is willpower! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol,i might not be able to yet but we'll see


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> lol,they are no probs(most of the time)
> had my 2 eldest quite close together so they always had each other to play with then the same with my middle,there's a bit of a gap with my youngest as zakk is with my second hubby,time for zakk to have a little brother or sis ,lol,nice even number then defo no more!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.... did you get pregnant easily with them all?Click to expand...

i dont mind at all,i was really lucky and fell pg within the first couple of months with my second youngest it was the first month i came of bc


----------



## jeffsar

i'll check back on later girls - it's Taylor's bath & bed time! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> lol,i might not be able to yet but we'll see

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> lol,they are no probs(most of the time)
> had my 2 eldest quite close together so they always had each other to play with then the same with my middle,there's a bit of a gap with my youngest as zakk is with my second hubby,time for zakk to have a little brother or sis ,lol,nice even number then defo no more!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.... did you get pregnant easily with them all?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont mind at all,i was really lucky and fell pg within the first couple of months with my second youngest it was the first month i came of bcClick to expand...

Wow that was quick!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'll check back on later girls - it's Taylor's bath & bed time! x

Awww... see you in a bit! :wave:


----------



## mamadonna

i'm off 2 girls got early starts all week this week and i'm shattered take care speak to you's tomorrow x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> lol,they are no probs(most of the time)
> had my 2 eldest quite close together so they always had each other to play with then the same with my middle,there's a bit of a gap with my youngest as zakk is with my second hubby,time for zakk to have a little brother or sis ,lol,nice even number then defo no more!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.... did you get pregnant easily with them all?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont mind at all,i was really lucky and fell pg within the first couple of months with my second youngest it was the first month i came of bcClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that was quick!! xClick to expand...

yeah i was so lucky,not sure whats happened tho,it must be my age :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm off 2 girls got early starts all week this week and i'm shattered take care speak to you's tomorrow x

See you tomorrow :wave:


----------



## jenwigan

hi girls just thought i would pop on, i had a reading of both jenny and gail, both said i would get my bfp the month of august - which i did do.... think it was gail who in the email said that it would be a little boy, had my 2nd scan last week and im having a lil boy :D wish everyone luck with ttc and there predictions xx


----------



## ebony2010

jenwigan said:


> hi girls just thought i would pop on, i had a reading of both jenny and gail, both said i would get my bfp the month of august - which i did do.... think it was gail who in the email said that it would be a little boy, had my 2nd scan last week and im having a lil boy :D wish everyone luck with ttc and there predictions xx

Hi jenwigan :wave:

Thank you for letting us know!!! That is amazing news and congratulations!!! 

You've really made my day. :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

That's awesome Jen! I am almost 99% positive that Cheri was wrong for me this month, so hopefully Jenny and Gail are right for me as well! (Or sandra, since she predicted xmas/January! ;) )


----------



## britt24

Morning!!!
Gosh you had a good chat yesterday without me lol took me ages to catch up!!

anything to report anyone??

i am feeling sooooo bloated today with a bit of stomach ache from the bloating (but thats prob cos i am eating too much lol)

hope your all good x

xx


----------



## jenwigan

thank you girls, wish you all the most of luck xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi Britt! i'm still cramping, so not too hopeful now - AF due Fri so could be a sign it's coming.....


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!!
> Gosh you had a good chat yesterday without me lol took me ages to catch up!!
> 
> anything to report anyone??
> 
> i am feeling sooooo bloated today with a bit of stomach ache from the bloating (but thats prob cos i am eating too much lol)
> 
> hope your all good x
> 
> xx

Morning :wave:

The snow is ridiculous here now. Its above my knees!!! We had to dig our way out of the doorway and dig a channel through the garden so the dogs could go out for a wee! :haha:

Think my boobies are starting to get a bit tender. When I was drying myself after my bath this morning they felt a bit tender but I had that last month for the first time so I'm not getting my hopes up over that :shrug:

Probably a bit too early for many symptoms..... 

Less than a week till testing now!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi Britt! i'm still cramping, so not too hopeful now - AF due Fri so could be a sign it's coming.....

Morning jeffsar :wave:

I read loads of posts yesterday and cramping could be a good sign :thumbup:

I really hope it is a good sign for you :hugs:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar - cramping can also be a good sign to fingers crossed!! will you be testing sat?? xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> Gosh you had a good chat yesterday without me lol took me ages to catch up!!
> 
> anything to report anyone??
> 
> i am feeling sooooo bloated today with a bit of stomach ache from the bloating (but thats prob cos i am eating too much lol)
> 
> hope your all good x
> 
> xx
> 
> Morning :wave:
> 
> The snow is ridiculous here now. Its above my knees!!! We had to dig our way out of the doorway and dig a channel through the garden so the dogs could go out for a wee! :haha:
> 
> Think my boobies are starting to get a bit tender. When I was drying myself after my bath this morning they felt a bit tender but I had that last month for the first time so I'm not getting my hopes up over that :shrug:
> 
> Probably a bit too early for many symptoms.....
> 
> Less than a week till testing now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Hi, snow is terrible here it was up to our knees this morning lol, hubby hasnt gone to work cos he cant get his van off the drive lol!!

i only have bloating and a bit of stomach ache but seems too high to be connected to anything!

just got to wait havent we now, only 6 days to go !! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> Gosh you had a good chat yesterday without me lol took me ages to catch up!!
> 
> anything to report anyone??
> 
> i am feeling sooooo bloated today with a bit of stomach ache from the bloating (but thats prob cos i am eating too much lol)
> 
> hope your all good x
> 
> xx
> 
> Morning :wave:
> 
> The snow is ridiculous here now. Its above my knees!!! We had to dig our way out of the doorway and dig a channel through the garden so the dogs could go out for a wee! :haha:
> 
> Think my boobies are starting to get a bit tender. When I was drying myself after my bath this morning they felt a bit tender but I had that last month for the first time so I'm not getting my hopes up over that :shrug:
> 
> Probably a bit too early for many symptoms.....
> 
> Less than a week till testing now!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, snow is terrible here it was up to our knees this morning lol, hubby hasnt gone to work cos he cant get his van off the drive lol!!
> 
> i only have bloating and a bit of stomach ache but seems too high to be connected to anything!
> 
> just got to wait havent we now, only 6 days to go !! xxClick to expand...

6 days!!!! not long!!! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls! 

i read that too - but i am actually in quite a bit of pain, so a bit worried..........
I was going to test tomorrow morning, but i may just wait and see if AF arrives on Friday now, save my tests!

The snow is crazy here too - always is though in Scotland!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> i read that too - but i am actually in quite a bit of pain, so a bit worried..........
> I was going to test tomorrow morning, but i may just wait and see if AF arrives on Friday now, save my tests!
> 
> The snow is crazy here too - always is though in Scotland!x

Yeah you always seem to get snow first up there. My sister even has it in Cornwall so that just shows how bad it is as they never get snow. Meant to be having an assesment at college tomorrow but its not looking good :nope:

I really hope the :witch: doesn't get you. It would be lovely if we could all get our :bfp:'s this month and move over to 1st trimester together. :friends:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i really hope that's the case! 
be really good to go over together! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, i really hope that's the case!
> be really good to go over together! x

Me too :friends:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm cramping so much now though, convinced i am out this month.......
and my tests didn't arrive!!!!! so looks like i won't be testing before af is due now anyway, so friday, i should know - nervous!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm cramping so much now though, convinced i am out this month.......
> and my tests didn't arrive!!!!! so looks like i won't be testing before af is due now anyway, so friday, i should know - nervous!!! x

Well at least you can't waste any if AF does come. But serioulsy... good luck... I have my fingers crossed for you. I really hope we all get that :bfp:. All this waiting is killing me!!! x


----------



## jeffsar

i know, my dh even asked me to test today but i am so scared now that i'm out i was too nervous to go get one!


----------



## ebony2010

The wait is awful though isn't it? You get so used to :bfn:'s that you just expect them don't you.

Just been looking into when you can go to the doctors for tests and it looks like we need to have been ttc for a year. 3 months to go *sigh*


----------



## jeffsar

or..... you could just tell a small white lie and say it's a year?????
i know it's not ideal, but at least you'd know - plus the wait for FS is so long - me and dh had to wait an extra 6 months for the FS!


----------



## ebony2010

Can't :nope: they already have it on record how long I've been ttc from when I went about bleeding after :sex:

Not long to wait now though :shrug:

So did you have any treatment with concieving your little boy?


----------



## jeffsar

nope, wasn't even trying at all - was on the pill would you believe!! but we tried for 2 years to conceive #2, with no luck. i had treatment for thyroid disorder this year, and within a month, we'd conceived! but, as you know, that ended at around 3 months in September.... so, not sure how long it's going to take this time. 

it's really draining, you just have to stay strong, and use this forum to vent when you are frustrated!

but hey, you'll have a xmas bfp, so it'll be fine!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> nope, wasn't even trying at all - was on the pill would you believe!! but we tried for 2 years to conceive #2, with no luck. i had treatment for thyroid disorder this year, and within a month, we'd conceived! but, as you know, that ended at around 3 months in September.... so, not sure how long it's going to take this time.
> 
> it's really draining, you just have to stay strong, and use this forum to vent when you are frustrated!
> 
> but hey, you'll have a xmas bfp, so it'll be fine!! x

Is there nothing else they can do for you? :shrug:

It is so weird that you can fall pregnant so easily with your first and not your second. You'd think if it was easy for one it would be the same the next time. Why isn't this easier??? :brat:

haha yes I'll have my December :bfp: very soon so it will have been worth the wait so far :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

Morning!!
How are we feeling today?? i keep having little dull cramps fingers crossed it isnt AF. But them i suppose if it is then i can start a fresh and know where i am with my cycles.

if it isnt then only 5 days to go until testing!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

How spooky! I was just logging on to say that last night when I was laid in bed I had a weird pain for about 5 seconds where I suppose my right ovary is. :happydance:

What are your cramps like? jeffsar is having cramps too. Could be a good sign! Do you usually get cramps this early before your AF? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> How spooky! I was just logging on to say that last night when I was laid in bed I had a weird pain for about 5 seconds where I suppose my right ovary is. :happydance:
> 
> What are your cramps like? jeffsar is having cramps too. Could be a good sign! Do you usually get cramps this early before your AF? x

Yes this is weird lol!!

it is like a dull ache i would say, they are so hard to describe lol. No i dont i always get a cramp then i go to the loo and wipe and there is blood, i dont get anything before. I am just confused at the min cos i am starting to think about my cycle and that i might not have ovulated again this month and that if i havent thats 2 months on the trot i havent. Sorry just feeling a bit doubtful down about it all.

Yesterday i was feeling all hopeful and happy but since feeling that, its made me think about it all a bit more. I have been thinking back and although i had the ovulation pains i cant remember having EWCM only creamy so i am worried about that aswell now!! God this is stressful!!


How are you feeling, have you had any other signs?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Yes this is weird lol!!
> 
> it is like a dull ache i would say, they are so hard to describe lol. No i dont i always get a cramp then i go to the loo and wipe and there is blood, i dont get anything before. I am just confused at the min cos i am starting to think about my cycle and that i might not have ovulated again this month and that if i havent thats 2 months on the trot i havent. Sorry just feeling a bit doubtful down about it all.
> 
> Yesterday i was feeling all hopeful and happy but since feeling that, its made me think about it all a bit more. I have been thinking back and although i had the ovulation pains i cant remember having EWCM only creamy so i am worried about that aswell now!! God this is stressful!!
> 
> 
> How are you feeling, have you had any other signs?? xx

It could be implantation cramps. I've read quite a few posts on this forum where they have had cramps, thought AF is coming and they get a :bfp: so don't give up hope yet. Also I've heard that early on in pregnancy your womb gets bigger to accomodate the future baby and that causes cramps too.

As for ovulation... are you going by CM alone? I do because I know once I start charting I'll get more obsessed :wacko: but if I don't get preggers this month I'm going to start charting I think to see if I am actually ovulating ok. This is our 9th cycle so I've only got to the end of Feb before I can go to the GP for tests. Never thought it would come to this :nope:

No symptoms for me other than that twinge last night :shrug:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Yes this is weird lol!!
> 
> it is like a dull ache i would say, they are so hard to describe lol. No i dont i always get a cramp then i go to the loo and wipe and there is blood, i dont get anything before. I am just confused at the min cos i am starting to think about my cycle and that i might not have ovulated again this month and that if i havent thats 2 months on the trot i havent. Sorry just feeling a bit doubtful down about it all.
> 
> Yesterday i was feeling all hopeful and happy but since feeling that, its made me think about it all a bit more. I have been thinking back and although i had the ovulation pains i cant remember having EWCM only creamy so i am worried about that aswell now!! God this is stressful!!
> 
> 
> How are you feeling, have you had any other signs?? xx
> 
> It could be implantation cramps. I've read quite a few posts on this forum where they have had cramps, thought AF is coming and they get a :bfp: so don't give up hope yet. Also I've heard that early on in pregnancy your womb gets bigger to accomodate the future baby and that causes cramps too.
> 
> As for ovulation... are you going by CM alone? I do because I know once I start charting I'll get more obsessed :wacko: but if I don't get preggers this month I'm going to start charting I think to see if I am actually ovulating ok. This is our 9th cycle so I've only got to the end of Feb before I can go to the GP for tests. Never thought it would come to this :nope:
> 
> No symptoms for me other than that twinge last night :shrug:Click to expand...

well i have been temping these past few days, and my temp is going up and up so hopefully that is a good thing cos surely it wouldnt if i hadnt ovulated cos nothig would be happening to make it go up?? not sure if thats right or not but thats what i would expect.x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> well i have been temping these past few days, and my temp is going up and up so hopefully that is a good thing cos surely it wouldnt if i hadnt ovulated cos nothig would be happening to make it go up?? not sure if thats right or not but thats what i would expect.x

I don't know very much about temping but am I right in saying that if your AF was on its way it would be going down? So it sounds good to me. :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well i have been temping these past few days, and my temp is going up and up so hopefully that is a good thing cos surely it wouldnt if i hadnt ovulated cos nothig would be happening to make it go up?? not sure if thats right or not but thats what i would expect.x
> 
> I don't know very much about temping but am I right in saying that if your AF was on its way it would be going down? So it sounds good to me. :happydance:Click to expand...

yep thats what should happen!! fingers crossed hey! we both need our BFP next week that would be soooo good to get them together.

the mild cramp has gone now i have nothing again so god knows lol this is mad x


----------



## erin7707

Well girls, I don't know if you remember me or not, but I posted awhile back saying that Cheri had given me my reading and she had thought I was already pregnant (when I was actually just getting ready to Ov in a couple days) and she said to write back to confirm a pregnancy in 2 weeks... Well, she was WRONG... ugh... and of course I couldn't help but get my hopes up on that one!! I even had heartburn around 6-8 DPO and I hadn't had heartburn since I was pregnant 2 years ago! SO I reaaaally was getting my hopes up but of course *Trying* not to!

*sigh... anyone have any correct predictions lately??


----------



## jeffsar

nope - i was predicted dec bfp from november cycle by jenny - and although not technically out yet as AF not here, tested today on a cheapie, and neg - so looks like she was wrong!! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yep thats what should happen!! fingers crossed hey! we both need our BFP next week that would be soooo good to get them together.
> 
> the mild cramp has gone now i have nothing again so god knows lol this is mad x

I know I'm so excited! :happydance: Bring on the :bfp:'s!!!

It could have been implantation cramps then if its stopped :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Well girls, I don't know if you remember me or not, but I posted awhile back saying that Cheri had given me my reading and she had thought I was already pregnant (when I was actually just getting ready to Ov in a couple days) and she said to write back to confirm a pregnancy in 2 weeks... Well, she was WRONG... ugh... and of course I couldn't help but get my hopes up on that one!! I even had heartburn around 6-8 DPO and I hadn't had heartburn since I was pregnant 2 years ago! SO I reaaaally was getting my hopes up but of course *Trying* not to!
> 
> *sigh... anyone have any correct predictions lately??

No not yet but I have a few that say I should get a :bfp: this month so I'm just waiting now. I have heard on another thread that some people had Jenny get it right for them. If you do a search on readings you'lll see whos best.

Thats not good about Cheri. Did you email her back and tell her she got it wrong? I would. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> nope - i was predicted dec bfp from november cycle by jenny - and although not technically out yet as AF not here, tested today on a cheapie, and neg - so looks like she was wrong!! x

There is still hope and its still early. Don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm 12dpo though, should have some sort of line by now, but not even on a frer.....
i'm out x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm 12dpo though, should have some sort of line by now, but not even on a frer.....
> i'm out x

I've heard of some people that don't show up on tests until they are quite late. I really hope you aren't out. :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i'm 12dpo though, should have some sort of line by now, but not even on a frer.....
> i'm out x

when i fell pg in oct the test at 12dpo was neg when i did 1 day after af was due it was pos,so dont give up hope hun


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i'm 12dpo though, should have some sort of line by now, but not even on a frer.....
> i'm out x
> 
> when i fell pg in oct the test at 12dpo was neg when i did 1 day after af was due it was pos,so dont give up hope hunClick to expand...

Aaah there is hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I don't know if you remember me or not, but I posted awhile back saying that Cheri had given me my reading and she had thought I was already pregnant (when I was actually just getting ready to Ov in a couple days) and she said to write back to confirm a pregnancy in 2 weeks... Well, she was WRONG... ugh... and of course I couldn't help but get my hopes up on that one!! I even had heartburn around 6-8 DPO and I hadn't had heartburn since I was pregnant 2 years ago! SO I reaaaally was getting my hopes up but of course *Trying* not to!
> 
> *sigh... anyone have any correct predictions lately??
> 
> No not yet but I have a few that say I should get a :bfp: this month so I'm just waiting now. I have heard on another thread that some people had Jenny get it right for them. If you do a search on readings you'lll see whos best.
> 
> Thats not good about Cheri. Did you email her back and tell her she got it wrong? I would. xClick to expand...

Yes, unfortunately I have emailed her twice, and she hasn't written back to me. I asked if she confused me with someone else since she originally thought I was pregnant and she said "I guess you better email me in two weeks to confirm then because I guess December could be your BFP" something along those lines.. so hopefully she'll get back to me and at least say "No, I definitely see a December connection" or "Maybe I did have you confused" and give me a free re-evaluation


----------



## britt24

Morning 
Wohooo only 4 days until we test!!

and i dont know if this is in my head but when i put my bra on this moring my nipples were sore ??!! only thing i keep thinking is that surely its too early for signs like that?? No i am confused lol

Hows every feeling today ?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I don't know if you remember me or not, but I posted awhile back saying that Cheri had given me my reading and she had thought I was already pregnant (when I was actually just getting ready to Ov in a couple days) and she said to write back to confirm a pregnancy in 2 weeks... Well, she was WRONG... ugh... and of course I couldn't help but get my hopes up on that one!! I even had heartburn around 6-8 DPO and I hadn't had heartburn since I was pregnant 2 years ago! SO I reaaaally was getting my hopes up but of course *Trying* not to!
> 
> *sigh... anyone have any correct predictions lately??
> 
> No not yet but I have a few that say I should get a :bfp: this month so I'm just waiting now. I have heard on another thread that some people had Jenny get it right for them. If you do a search on readings you'lll see whos best.
> 
> Thats not good about Cheri. Did you email her back and tell her she got it wrong? I would. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, unfortunately I have emailed her twice, and she hasn't written back to me. I asked if she confused me with someone else since she originally thought I was pregnant and she said "I guess you better email me in two weeks to confirm then because I guess December could be your BFP" something along those lines.. so hopefully she'll get back to me and at least say "No, I definitely see a December connection" or "Maybe I did have you confused" and give me a free re-evaluationClick to expand...

Well I hope you get something from her eventually. Would it be possible for you to get a :bfp: right at the end of December?


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning
> Wohooo only 4 days until we test!!
> 
> and i dont know if this is in my head but when i put my bra on this moring my nipples were sore ??!! only thing i keep thinking is that surely its too early for signs like that?? No i am confused lol
> 
> Hows every feeling today ?? xx

Not long now! Wooohooo :happydance:

I have no symptoms yet but I'm not worrying because last month I had loads and just got a :bfn: so who knows:shrug:

Sick of the snow now. Grrrrrrrrr.....

How are you? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning
> Wohooo only 4 days until we test!!
> 
> and i dont know if this is in my head but when i put my bra on this moring my nipples were sore ??!! only thing i keep thinking is that surely its too early for signs like that?? No i am confused lol
> 
> Hows every feeling today ?? xx
> 
> Not long now! Wooohooo :happydance:
> 
> I have no symptoms yet but I'm not worrying because last month I had loads and just got a :bfn: so who knows:shrug:
> 
> Sick of the snow now. Grrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...


Hi I am fine thanks even better since my chart started showing that i did ovulate yippppeeee!!

i prob wont be on here over weekend so next time i speak to you we will only have 1 day to go!!

according to my chart i am 4dpo so it might be slightly early for me next tuesday but i will still test i think then go from there xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning
> Wohooo only 4 days until we test!!
> 
> and i dont know if this is in my head but when i put my bra on this moring my nipples were sore ??!! only thing i keep thinking is that surely its too early for signs like that?? No i am confused lol
> 
> Hows every feeling today ?? xx
> 
> Not long now! Wooohooo :happydance:
> 
> I have no symptoms yet but I'm not worrying because last month I had loads and just got a :bfn: so who knows:shrug:
> 
> Sick of the snow now. Grrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi I am fine thanks even better since my chart started showing that i did ovulate yippppeeee!!
> 
> i prob wont be on here over weekend so next time i speak to you we will only have 1 day to go!!
> 
> according to my chart i am 4dpo so it might be slightly early for me next tuesday but i will still test i think then go from there xxClick to expand...

Ooh are you going away for the weekend?

Yeah I'm going to test still on Tuesday and then maybe every other day after that until my cheapies fun out or my AF appears. I so hope it doesn't.

If I don't get a :bfp: this month I am going to start charting. I've been holding off from doing it as I know I will get obsessed even more and I've been trying to be as relaxed about it as I can but I think after 9 months its time to get serious!!! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning
> Wohooo only 4 days until we test!!
> 
> and i dont know if this is in my head but when i put my bra on this moring my nipples were sore ??!! only thing i keep thinking is that surely its too early for signs like that?? No i am confused lol
> 
> Hows every feeling today ?? xx
> 
> Not long now! Wooohooo :happydance:
> 
> I have no symptoms yet but I'm not worrying because last month I had loads and just got a :bfn: so who knows:shrug:
> 
> Sick of the snow now. Grrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi I am fine thanks even better since my chart started showing that i did ovulate yippppeeee!!
> 
> i prob wont be on here over weekend so next time i speak to you we will only have 1 day to go!!
> 
> according to my chart i am 4dpo so it might be slightly early for me next tuesday but i will still test i think then go from there xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh are you going away for the weekend?
> 
> Yeah I'm going to test still on Tuesday and then maybe every other day after that until my cheapies fun out or my AF appears. I so hope it doesn't.
> 
> If I don't get a :bfp: this month I am going to start charting. I've been holding off from doing it as I know I will get obsessed even more and I've been trying to be as relaxed about it as I can but I think after 9 months its time to get serious!!! xClick to expand...


Hi no not going away just got loads to do this weekend so didnt think i would get on, but i may manage a sneaky couple of hours this morning.

Yes good idea i have about 5 cheapies so i will do them every other day as well so that should cover it really.

i know i am a bit obsessed with it to be honest but i have needed to do it to figure out whats going on with AF not showing.

This is your BFP month!! we are going to have special christmas presents this year!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

I had a symptom!!!!!! :happydance:

Today I has slight spotting this morning and then nothing so... maybe implantation spotting?!? :shrug: Hope so :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

Evening ladies....

Just wondered how everyone is?

Jeffsar... have you tested yet? x


----------



## jeffsar

yep, tested and..........

Jenny was worng!!! No AF yet, but signs of it today, and still testing BFN, so, i'm out.

nevermind, due on the 31st so i still may get a dec BFP!!! 

how are you all? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I don't know if you remember me or not, but I posted awhile back saying that Cheri had given me my reading and she had thought I was already pregnant (when I was actually just getting ready to Ov in a couple days) and she said to write back to confirm a pregnancy in 2 weeks... Well, she was WRONG... ugh... and of course I couldn't help but get my hopes up on that one!! I even had heartburn around 6-8 DPO and I hadn't had heartburn since I was pregnant 2 years ago! SO I reaaaally was getting my hopes up but of course *Trying* not to!
> 
> *sigh... anyone have any correct predictions lately??
> 
> No not yet but I have a few that say I should get a :bfp: this month so I'm just waiting now. I have heard on another thread that some people had Jenny get it right for them. If you do a search on readings you'lll see whos best.
> 
> Thats not good about Cheri. Did you email her back and tell her she got it wrong? I would. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, unfortunately I have emailed her twice, and she hasn't written back to me. I asked if she confused me with someone else since she originally thought I was pregnant and she said "I guess you better email me in two weeks to confirm then because I guess December could be your BFP" something along those lines.. so hopefully she'll get back to me and at least say "No, I definitely see a December connection" or "Maybe I did have you confused" and give me a free re-evaluationClick to expand...
> 
> Well I hope you get something from her eventually. Would it be possible for you to get a :bfp: right at the end of December?Click to expand...

if I ovulate early this month like last month, then yes, but I'm so annoyed that she won't even respond back to me. That's pretty rude, don't you girls think??


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yep, tested and..........
> 
> Jenny was worng!!! No AF yet, but signs of it today, and still testing BFN, so, i'm out.
> 
> nevermind, due on the 31st so i still may get a dec BFP!!!
> 
> how are you all? x

I'm out too :cry: Started with smears of brown blood today (sorry if TMI) which started last month just before AF started. 

I just want to crawl into my bed and cry myself to sleep and never emerge again....

I should be due again on 31st so maybe I could get that December bfp but once AF is in full flow I'm going to email all the December predicters back and tell them they got it wrong. :growlmad: I need someone to blame. :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I don't know if you remember me or not, but I posted awhile back saying that Cheri had given me my reading and she had thought I was already pregnant (when I was actually just getting ready to Ov in a couple days) and she said to write back to confirm a pregnancy in 2 weeks... Well, she was WRONG... ugh... and of course I couldn't help but get my hopes up on that one!! I even had heartburn around 6-8 DPO and I hadn't had heartburn since I was pregnant 2 years ago! SO I reaaaally was getting my hopes up but of course *Trying* not to!
> 
> *sigh... anyone have any correct predictions lately??
> 
> No not yet but I have a few that say I should get a :bfp: this month so I'm just waiting now. I have heard on another thread that some people had Jenny get it right for them. If you do a search on readings you'lll see whos best.
> 
> Thats not good about Cheri. Did you email her back and tell her she got it wrong? I would. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, unfortunately I have emailed her twice, and she hasn't written back to me. I asked if she confused me with someone else since she originally thought I was pregnant and she said "I guess you better email me in two weeks to confirm then because I guess December could be your BFP" something along those lines.. so hopefully she'll get back to me and at least say "No, I definitely see a December connection" or "Maybe I did have you confused" and give me a free re-evaluationClick to expand...
> 
> Well I hope you get something from her eventually. Would it be possible for you to get a :bfp: right at the end of December?Click to expand...
> 
> if I ovulate early this month like last month, then yes, but I'm so annoyed that she won't even respond back to me. That's pretty rude, don't you girls think??Click to expand...

It is very rude!!! she;s probably not bothered now she's got your money. :growlmad:


----------



## mamadonna

sorry she got you ebony:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> sorry she got you ebony:hugs:

Thanks.... I feel like giving up :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

dont give up hun,i feel like that every month,but i just pick myself back up and start all over again,how long u been trying?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> dont give up hun,i feel like that every month,but i just pick myself back up and start all over again,how long u been trying?

9 months. Last month I had loads of symptoms and was convinced that I was pregnant but the :witch: got me. I was beyond gutted but thought if I put my hopes in my readings that I could last another month.

I know there are alot of people who have tried alot longer than me and are still battling but it hurts like hell and I just feel so helpless..... :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

take a month off from thinking about it,thats what i did in oct and got my bfp,unfortunatley it didnt last but ntnp worked a treat,keep ur chin up hun,enjoy the xmas and u'll get ur bfp and the begining of a new yr x


----------



## ebony2010

Thank you. I'm feeling a bit calmer this morning. *sigh*


----------



## mamadonna

:hug:


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies
Ebony im sorry the :witch: got you, cant you still squeeze a december BFP in? dont give up!! we will be bump buddies in the new year!!! we are going to both get the BFP !!
xx


----------



## erin7707

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I don't know if you remember me or not, but I posted awhile back saying that Cheri had given me my reading and she had thought I was already pregnant (when I was actually just getting ready to Ov in a couple days) and she said to write back to confirm a pregnancy in 2 weeks... Well, she was WRONG... ugh... and of course I couldn't help but get my hopes up on that one!! I even had heartburn around 6-8 DPO and I hadn't had heartburn since I was pregnant 2 years ago! SO I reaaaally was getting my hopes up but of course *Trying* not to!
> 
> *sigh... anyone have any correct predictions lately??
> 
> No not yet but I have a few that say I should get a :bfp: this month so I'm just waiting now. I have heard on another thread that some people had Jenny get it right for them. If you do a search on readings you'lll see whos best.
> 
> Thats not good about Cheri. Did you email her back and tell her she got it wrong? I would. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, unfortunately I have emailed her twice, and she hasn't written back to me. I asked if she confused me with someone else since she originally thought I was pregnant and she said "I guess you better email me in two weeks to confirm then because I guess December could be your BFP" something along those lines.. so hopefully she'll get back to me and at least say "No, I definitely see a December connection" or "Maybe I did have you confused" and give me a free re-evaluationClick to expand...
> 
> Well I hope you get something from her eventually. Would it be possible for you to get a :bfp: right at the end of December?Click to expand...
> 
> if I ovulate early this month like last month, then yes, but I'm so annoyed that she won't even respond back to me. That's pretty rude, don't you girls think??Click to expand...


Alright, she wrote me back, she said 

Hi Erin


The reading was for you:) 

December is the month they have given.. it can be either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in:) 


I think she's just trying to save face now.. I just find it hard to believe that she thought I was already pregnant and now she is saying this.. lol.


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies
> Ebony im sorry the :witch: got you, cant you still squeeze a december BFP in? dont give up!! we will be bump buddies in the new year!!! we are going to both get the BFP !!
> xx

Well I think the :witch: has got me. Last month I had brown spotting for a day which then stopped... then the :witch: got me. So now I've just about finished with the brown spotting so I'm assuming the witch will well and truely get me tomorrow.

I know I'm clutching at straws but I just read a post where someone had spotting and thought they were out then got a :bfp:. :shrug:

I think I'm 99% out :haha:

I am thinking more straight today though. Yesterday I was devastated and thought it was the end of the world.:wacko:

I hope we are bump buddies Britt. It would be lovely. Are you still testing tomorrow morning? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies
> Ebony im sorry the :witch: got you, cant you still squeeze a december BFP in? dont give up!! we will be bump buddies in the new year!!! we are going to both get the BFP !!
> xx

I did think I would be due next on 31st December but if AF comes properly tomorrow I'll be due next on 1st January. :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Alright, she wrote me back, she said
> 
> Hi Erin
> 
> 
> The reading was for you:)
> 
> December is the month they have given.. it can be either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in:)
> 
> 
> I think she's just trying to save face now.. I just find it hard to believe that she thought I was already pregnant and now she is saying this.. lol.
> 
> Hmmm... maybe you've concieve this month? Sounds a but vague though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jeffsar

ebony i'm sorry hun - i know how you feel.....
AF arrived with a vengence yesterday so i am officialy back ttc - i called my FS and i will be monitored again this month to make sure i am OVing - i just feel like giving up.

anyway, i hope you are ok - you know i'm here if you need a chat.

any good news from testers to cheer me up? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony i'm sorry hun - i know how you feel.....
> AF arrived with a vengence yesterday so i am officialy back ttc - i called my FS and i will be monitored again this month to make sure i am OVing - i just feel like giving up.
> 
> anyway, i hope you are ok - you know i'm here if you need a chat.
> 
> any good news from testers to cheer me up? x

Hi Jeffsar :wave: Here's a great big :hugs:. Think we both could do with one.
Well I've got the brown spotting which I got last month before AF so I know I'm out really. Had a bit of a meltdown yesterday and didn't think I could carry on but I'm a bit more stable today :wacko: I feel like giving up too. Its just too hard isn't it??? We have to carry on though.... *sigh*

So what do you do every month? I'm thinking of starting temping now and maybe doing the ovulation sticks. Looked at fertility monitors but they are way out of my price range!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

well i haven't done much up to now as the FS did everything, but i am going to use OPKs this month and also i'll have bloods taken on CD 21 to see if i've OV'd.....

i am at the point where i think i am lucky to have a healthy child - maybe it's a sign i should stay as i am??? 

Anyway, i need to cheer up!! tell me, do you know who left strictly last night??? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well i haven't done much up to now as the FS did everything, but i am going to use OPKs this month and also i'll have bloods taken on CD 21 to see if i've OV'd.....
> 
> i am at the point where i think i am lucky to have a healthy child - maybe it's a sign i should stay as i am???
> 
> Anyway, i need to cheer up!! tell me, do you know who left strictly last night??? x

Don't watch it.... watched x factor though and Mary was sent home. x


----------



## jeffsar

Ah, thanks!
i took my son to the Panto last night and missed it all - he had a blast, and actually it was quite good!

have you tested yet??? you know, brown blood is old - you could still get your BFP?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Ah, thanks!
> i took my son to the Panto last night and missed it all - he had a blast, and actually it was quite good!
> 
> have you tested yet??? you know, brown blood is old - you could still get your BFP?? x

Aaah that sounds nice. Bless him!!! 

I was meant to wait to test until tomorrow but used my last cheapy tonight and got a :bfn:. If AF doesn't show in a couple of days I've got a couple of other tests in my bathroom cabinet but I'm 99% sure it will turn up tomorrow.

So what else have you been up to? Have you done your xmas shopping? x


----------



## jeffsar

most of it - santa is sorted so that's the main thing - we've just bought a new house so me and hubby aren't bothering this year!

you? all organised? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> most of it - santa is sorted so that's the main thing - we've just bought a new house so me and hubby aren't bothering this year!
> 
> you? all organised? x

Usually I am very organised but I've been so skint this year that I've bought one present so far. Going to do it all on Friday I think when I get some pennies.

Ooh how long have you lived in your new house? We rent at the moment but we plan to buy eventually. DH only works part time at the moment and I've had health problems stopping me for working for years. Going to college once a week now to re train and get working at least part time though... x


----------



## jeffsar

it was finished in October so it's only a couple months old, i am so pleased with it!! we have finally gotten settled with good jobs after years of hard work for little pay, so not quite used to it yet!

you'll get there hun, just takes time.
could your health troubles be linked with ttc? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it was finished in October so it's only a couple months old, i am so pleased with it!! we have finally gotten settled with good jobs after years of hard work for little pay, so not quite used to it yet!
> 
> you'll get there hun, just takes time.
> could your health troubles be linked with ttc? x

Thanks. It gets us down sometimes (especially DH) but we'll be better off next year and hopefully turn it around.

No my health problems are not connected. I have ME/CFS which I have suffered with for about 7 years now. I have read that sufferers generally feel alot better during pregnancy so I'm looking forward to that. I'm not as bad as I used to be though. x


----------



## jeffsar

oh hun, that's not fine - i have hypothyroidism which makes me extremely lethargic somedays and it's really draining - it's not easy on us girls is it??!?!

well - i have decided, i am goin gto order a PS reading - need some cheering up! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> oh hun, that's not fine - i have hypothyroidism which makes me extremely lethargic somedays and it's really draining - it's not easy on us girls is it??!?!
> 
> well - i have decided, i am goin gto order a PS reading - need some cheering up! x

No... we do have it hard :hugs:

Another reading :haha: I did think about it myself when I get paid on Friday but I've done something worse :blush: After my meltdown yesterday where my DH said I was like this :brat: I emailed a very well known psychic in my town who is meant to be really good. I just thought "thats it... I need to know for sure" I probably will bottle it and not even make an appointment if she replies but well you know how impatient I am :blush:


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies
Hope your all okay this morning, im sorry the AF got you both this cycle and i hope you are both feeling better soon.

Ebony why dont you use the fertility friend website, all you need is a babymad thermometer off amazon they are under 5 pound, it has given me something to follow through my cycle especially as i didnt know what was going off with my cycles.

i have tested this morning and got BFN so i am hoping it is too early cos i am only 8dpo so if AF doesnt arrive by saturday i am going to test again. xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Hope your all okay this morning, im sorry the AF got you both this cycle and i hope you are both feeling better soon.
> 
> Ebony why dont you use the fertility friend website, all you need is a babymad thermometer off amazon they are under 5 pound, it has given me something to follow through my cycle especially as i didnt know what was going off with my cycles.
> 
> i have tested this morning and got BFN so i am hoping it is too early cos i am only 8dpo so if AF doesnt arrive by saturday i am going to test again. xx

Hi. I've signed up for ff and I'm ordering my thermometer on friday when I have some money. I'm going to get one those ovulation saliva things too!!

Well it sounds good if AF hasn't arrived yet Britt. Fx'd for you. Just the waiting game now.....


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Hope your all okay this morning, im sorry the AF got you both this cycle and i hope you are both feeling better soon.
> 
> Ebony why dont you use the fertility friend website, all you need is a babymad thermometer off amazon they are under 5 pound, it has given me something to follow through my cycle especially as i didnt know what was going off with my cycles.
> 
> i have tested this morning and got BFN so i am hoping it is too early cos i am only 8dpo so if AF doesnt arrive by saturday i am going to test again. xx
> 
> Hi. I've signed up for ff and I'm ordering my thermometer on friday when I have some money. I'm going to get one those ovulation saliva things too!!
> 
> Well it sounds good if AF hasn't arrived yet Britt. Fx'd for you. Just the waiting game now.....Click to expand...


Thank you !! xThats a good idea then you can see if they both agree when you ovulate cant you. I just hope ff is reliable, i just cant help keep thinking that what if i havent ovulated again and FF just picked up a couple of temps that kinda showed and took them as ovulation. but we will see xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Thank you !! xThats a good idea then you can see if they both agree when you ovulate cant you. I just hope ff is reliable, i just cant help keep thinking that what if i havent ovulated again and FF just picked up a couple of temps that kinda showed and took them as ovulation. but we will see xx

Why do you think you haven't ovulated? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you !! xThats a good idea then you can see if they both agree when you ovulate cant you. I just hope ff is reliable, i just cant help keep thinking that what if i havent ovulated again and FF just picked up a couple of temps that kinda showed and took them as ovulation. but we will see xx
> 
> Why do you think you haven't ovulated? xClick to expand...

i dont know, i suppose i am just doubting it cos i have had a period since sep then i join FF and within a few days it said i ovulated, it just seems a bit too straight forward for it to happen like that, thats all xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you !! xThats a good idea then you can see if they both agree when you ovulate cant you. I just hope ff is reliable, i just cant help keep thinking that what if i havent ovulated again and FF just picked up a couple of temps that kinda showed and took them as ovulation. but we will see xx
> 
> Why do you think you haven't ovulated? xClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know, i suppose i am just doubting it cos i have had a period since sep then i join FF and within a few days it said i ovulated, it just seems a bit too straight forward for it to happen like that, thats all xxClick to expand...

Oh I see....seemed a bit too good to be true??

Did I tell you I emailed a really well known psychic in my town the other day? Well she has replied with her phone number and said to give her a call so she can fit me in. I'm scared now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you !! xThats a good idea then you can see if they both agree when you ovulate cant you. I just hope ff is reliable, i just cant help keep thinking that what if i havent ovulated again and FF just picked up a couple of temps that kinda showed and took them as ovulation. but we will see xx
> 
> Why do you think you haven't ovulated? xClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know, i suppose i am just doubting it cos i have had a period since sep then i join FF and within a few days it said i ovulated, it just seems a bit too straight forward for it to happen like that, thats all xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see....seemed a bit too good to be true??
> 
> Did I tell you I emailed a really well known psychic in my town the other day? Well she has replied with her phone number and said to give her a call so she can fit me in. I'm scared now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah pretty much!

oooh great are you going to go?? i would love to go and see one i have seen 3 in the past and all have been briliant. I lost my grandma 4 weeks before our wedding this year and i so wanted her there, and i wanted to go and have a reading to make sure she was there. It sounds silly for people that dont believe but i really do. I took my flowers to the crem for her so i just hope if i went to a PSYCHIC they would tell me something about thatxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you !! xThats a good idea then you can see if they both agree when you ovulate cant you. I just hope ff is reliable, i just cant help keep thinking that what if i havent ovulated again and FF just picked up a couple of temps that kinda showed and took them as ovulation. but we will see xx
> 
> Why do you think you haven't ovulated? xClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know, i suppose i am just doubting it cos i have had a period since sep then i join FF and within a few days it said i ovulated, it just seems a bit too straight forward for it to happen like that, thats all xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see....seemed a bit too good to be true??
> 
> Did I tell you I emailed a really well known psychic in my town the other day? Well she has replied with her phone number and said to give her a call so she can fit me in. I'm scared now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah pretty much!
> 
> oooh great are you going to go?? i would love to go and see one i have seen 3 in the past and all have been briliant. I lost my grandma 4 weeks before our wedding this year and i so wanted her there, and i wanted to go and have a reading to make sure she was there. It sounds silly for people that dont believe but i really do. I took my flowers to the crem for her so i just hope if i went to a PSYCHIC they would tell me something about thatxxClick to expand...

I'm sat trying to pluck up the courage! lol x


----------



## britt24

you should go, your close to me which one is it you have contacted? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> you should go, your close to me which one is it you have contacted? x

Rung a couple of times but not answer :cry: must be busy.

I've got in contact with Eileen Proctor. Have you heard of her? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you should go, your close to me which one is it you have contacted? x
> 
> Rung a couple of times but not answer :cry: must be busy.
> 
> I've got in contact with Eileen Proctor. Have you heard of her? xClick to expand...


no i havent, you have got me going now i want to get one there are a couple near me i have been tempted to go to, i live in the middle of kirkby and annesly x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you should go, your close to me which one is it you have contacted? x
> 
> Rung a couple of times but not answer :cry: must be busy.
> 
> I've got in contact with Eileen Proctor. Have you heard of her? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> no i havent, you have got me going now i want to get one there are a couple near me i have been tempted to go to, i live in the middle of kirkby and annesly xClick to expand...

Are they ones that have a good track record and what not? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you should go, your close to me which one is it you have contacted? x
> 
> Rung a couple of times but not answer :cry: must be busy.
> 
> I've got in contact with Eileen Proctor. Have you heard of her? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> no i havent, you have got me going now i want to get one there are a couple near me i have been tempted to go to, i live in the middle of kirkby and annesly xClick to expand...
> 
> Are they ones that have a good track record and what not? xClick to expand...


im not sure i tend to go for ones people have recommended to me but i have forgot the names of the ones i have seen. my sister went to a good one i think she was aunt of the women that did dianas reading, and she said she was brilliant, she predicted a birth for a her for the year after she went and she wasnt in a relationship, and then got with this bloke about a month after and she got caught pregnant a month after that, and she walked out and rang me and said she cant be right cos how can i get pregnant when im not even with anyone. I will ask her who she was xx


----------



## ebony2010

I think now I'm going into my 10th cycle its really getting me down more and more.... this month I had a bit of a meltdown and I just need some hope... :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you should go, your close to me which one is it you have contacted? x
> 
> Rung a couple of times but not answer :cry: must be busy.
> 
> I've got in contact with Eileen Proctor. Have you heard of her? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> no i havent, you have got me going now i want to get one there are a couple near me i have been tempted to go to, i live in the middle of kirkby and annesly xClick to expand...
> 
> Are they ones that have a good track record and what not? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> im not sure i tend to go for ones people have recommended to me but i have forgot the names of the ones i have seen. my sister went to a good one i think she was aunt of the women that did dianas reading, and she said she was brilliant, she predicted a birth for a her for the year after she went and she wasnt in a relationship, and then got with this bloke about a month after and she got caught pregnant a month after that, and she walked out and rang me and said she cant be right cos how can i get pregnant when im not even with anyone. I will ask her who she was xxClick to expand...

Yeah I think recommendations are good. Eileen is very well recommended by alot of people so I do have alot of faith in her. A few friends have seen her aswell and have said how spot on she was. :happydance: Rung her again but no answer... I'll try again later. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I think now I'm going into my 10th cycle its really getting me down more and more.... this month I had a bit of a meltdown and I just need some hope... :blush:

I know it must be frustrating, but you got to keep your chin up cos it will happen but with the right bean, can you not go to the docs yet just to get some bloods done?? maybe do that before you go for a reading, but i know what you mean readings do help with a lot of things, a lot dont believe them but i always go by my theory even if they arent true they make me feel better and isnt that the point xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think now I'm going into my 10th cycle its really getting me down more and more.... this month I had a bit of a meltdown and I just need some hope... :blush:
> 
> I know it must be frustrating, but you got to keep your chin up cos it will happen but with the right bean, can you not go to the docs yet just to get some bloods done?? maybe do that before you go for a reading, but i know what you mean readings do help with a lot of things, a lot dont believe them but i always go by my theory even if they arent true they make me feel better and isnt that the point xxClick to expand...

I was thinking of going in the new year to see my doctor... I'll be on my 11th cycle then so thats not far off a year is it? It can't hurt to ask for help... :shrug:

I think I'm just getting to the point where every month it just seems like it will never happen. I'm trying to keep as positive as possible and get on with it but it is getting me down. I'm just full of self pity (lol) and thinking why me? I don't have any friends that have had problems concieving. They either didn't plan them or just took about 4 months. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think now I'm going into my 10th cycle its really getting me down more and more.... this month I had a bit of a meltdown and I just need some hope... :blush:
> 
> I know it must be frustrating, but you got to keep your chin up cos it will happen but with the right bean, can you not go to the docs yet just to get some bloods done?? maybe do that before you go for a reading, but i know what you mean readings do help with a lot of things, a lot dont believe them but i always go by my theory even if they arent true they make me feel better and isnt that the point xxClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of going in the new year to see my doctor... I'll be on my 11th cycle then so thats not far off a year is it? It can't hurt to ask for help... :shrug:
> 
> I think I'm just getting to the point where every month it just seems like it will never happen. I'm trying to keep as positive as possible and get on with it but it is getting me down. I'm just full of self pity (lol) and thinking why me? I don't have any friends that have had problems concieving. They either didn't plan them or just took about 4 months. xClick to expand...

i would defo go and put your mind at rest, they cant turn you away my friend went at 6 months and they checked her and her partner and all was fine it took her a couple more cycles before she got pregnant but she was just pleased everything was okay. You just need that reasurance sometimes dont you. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i would defo go and put your mind at rest, they cant turn you away my friend went at 6 months and they checked her and her partner and all was fine it took her a couple more cycles before she got pregnant but she was just pleased everything was okay. You just need that reasurance sometimes dont you. :hugs:

I think I do need that reasurance. I think I just need to know there isn't anything wrong because if there is and I'm trying with no chance without help I need to know. 

I'm going to ring in the new year and get an appointment. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i would defo go and put your mind at rest, they cant turn you away my friend went at 6 months and they checked her and her partner and all was fine it took her a couple more cycles before she got pregnant but she was just pleased everything was okay. You just need that reasurance sometimes dont you. :hugs:
> 
> I think I do need that reasurance. I think I just need to know there isn't anything wrong because if there is and I'm trying with no chance without help I need to know.
> 
> I'm going to ring in the new year and get an appointment. xClick to expand...


Yes enjoy your christmas and try not to get yourself down about it if you can the new year will bring you, your BFP that you deserve :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i would defo go and put your mind at rest, they cant turn you away my friend went at 6 months and they checked her and her partner and all was fine it took her a couple more cycles before she got pregnant but she was just pleased everything was okay. You just need that reasurance sometimes dont you. :hugs:
> 
> I think I do need that reasurance. I think I just need to know there isn't anything wrong because if there is and I'm trying with no chance without help I need to know.
> 
> I'm going to ring in the new year and get an appointment. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes enjoy your christmas and try not to get yourself down about it if you can the new year will bring you, your BFP that you deserve :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I think I needed that reasurance. 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i would defo go and put your mind at rest, they cant turn you away my friend went at 6 months and they checked her and her partner and all was fine it took her a couple more cycles before she got pregnant but she was just pleased everything was okay. You just need that reasurance sometimes dont you. :hugs:
> 
> I think I do need that reasurance. I think I just need to know there isn't anything wrong because if there is and I'm trying with no chance without help I need to know.
> 
> I'm going to ring in the new year and get an appointment. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes enjoy your christmas and try not to get yourself down about it if you can the new year will bring you, your BFP that you deserve :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I think I needed that reasurance.
> 
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms? xxxClick to expand...

im feeling fine thank you, im cramping a bit at the min lower right so dont know if thats AF or a good sign, who knows!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i would defo go and put your mind at rest, they cant turn you away my friend went at 6 months and they checked her and her partner and all was fine it took her a couple more cycles before she got pregnant but she was just pleased everything was okay. You just need that reasurance sometimes dont you. :hugs:
> 
> I think I do need that reasurance. I think I just need to know there isn't anything wrong because if there is and I'm trying with no chance without help I need to know.
> 
> I'm going to ring in the new year and get an appointment. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes enjoy your christmas and try not to get yourself down about it if you can the new year will bring you, your BFP that you deserve :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I think I needed that reasurance.
> 
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im feeling fine thank you, im cramping a bit at the min lower right so dont know if thats AF or a good sign, who knows!Click to expand...

Hope its a good sign!!! :happydance: Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

thank you i sometimes wonder if the signs are in my head, but this defo isnt cos it hurts lol.

its so cold today, i had to nip to the shop and i couldnt believe how cold it is. We still have loads of snow here which is turning into ice its horrible, was nice at first now i am fed up of it lol, hows it near you? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thank you i sometimes wonder if the signs are in my head, but this defo isnt cos it hurts lol.
> 
> its so cold today, i had to nip to the shop and i couldnt believe how cold it is. We still have loads of snow here which is turning into ice its horrible, was nice at first now i am fed up of it lol, hows it near you? x

Its awful here too. The snow hasn't budged and there are thick sheets of snow. I walked to Morrisons earlier and its hard to find anywhere to walk without falling over!

Gues what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The phone just rang and it was Eileen and she's booked me in for next Monday!!! Couldn't believe it was that quick bust she says most people want to see her after work in an evening so she was really pleased I wanted a morning. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thank you i sometimes wonder if the signs are in my head, but this defo isnt cos it hurts lol.
> 
> its so cold today, i had to nip to the shop and i couldnt believe how cold it is. We still have loads of snow here which is turning into ice its horrible, was nice at first now i am fed up of it lol, hows it near you? x
> 
> Its awful here too. The snow hasn't budged and there are thick sheets of snow. I walked to Morrisons earlier and its hard to find anywhere to walk without falling over!
> 
> Gues what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The phone just rang and it was Eileen and she's booked me in for next Monday!!! Couldn't believe it was that quick bust she says most people want to see her after work in an evening so she was really pleased I wanted a morning. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

thats brilliant, have you got a recorder or anything you can take with you, or make sure you take a pen and paper with you. You will have to let me know how it went when you have been. If you dont mind me asking, how much does she charge? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thats brilliant, have you got a recorder or anything you can take with you, or make sure you take a pen and paper with you. You will have to let me know how it went when you have been. If you dont mind me asking, how much does she charge? xx

No... I could do with one of those dictaphone things couldn't I? I'll have to make do with a pen and paper.

She charges £25. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I hope she says I'll get my :bfp: soon..... x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thats brilliant, have you got a recorder or anything you can take with you, or make sure you take a pen and paper with you. You will have to let me know how it went when you have been. If you dont mind me asking, how much does she charge? xx
> 
> No... I could do with one of those dictaphone things couldn't I? I'll have to make do with a pen and paper.
> 
> She charges £25. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope she says I'll get my :bfp: soon..... xClick to expand...

really!! thats really good i have been putting off going to some because they are 40 pound, let me know how you go and i think i will book in with her as well x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thats brilliant, have you got a recorder or anything you can take with you, or make sure you take a pen and paper with you. You will have to let me know how it went when you have been. If you dont mind me asking, how much does she charge? xx
> 
> No... I could do with one of those dictaphone things couldn't I? I'll have to make do with a pen and paper.
> 
> She charges £25. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope she says I'll get my :bfp: soon..... xClick to expand...
> 
> really!! thats really good i have been putting off going to some because they are 40 pound, let me know how you go and i think i will book in with her as well xClick to expand...

£40!!! Blummin eck! I'd be putting that off. Well I asked a friend the other day how much Eileen charged and she said she charged about £20 5 years ago so I knew it wouldn't be much more. I'm really excited. 

Another friend of mine said her Uncle went to have a reading and went in a total sceptic and didn't believe it but came out totally shell shocked and a 100% believer as she had got so much right.

I'm a bit scared though... 1 because she might tell me I'm not going to be able to have kids or if I can it will be years away....2 my Dad passed away just over a year ago so I'm not sure whether she'll mention him or not...


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebony - chuffed for you about reading! guess what - i went to mine today and she asked if i'd MC'd, so i said yes, in September, and she said 'no, i meant more recently, like last week?? 

So now i am freaked out! i had loads of pains last week, and AF was 3 days late - and is now really heavy. i googled chem pregnancies and early MC, and it sounds quite possible.....

oh me, i don't know what to think!!!! anyway, she said she saw another baby next year, so.... FX'd!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> ebony - chuffed for you about reading! guess what - i went to mine today and she asked if i'd MC'd, so i said yes, in September, and she said 'no, i meant more recently, like last week??
> 
> So now i am freaked out! i had loads of pains last week, and AF was 3 days late - and is now really heavy. i googled chem pregnancies and early MC, and it sounds quite possible.....
> 
> oh me, i don't know what to think!!!! anyway, she said she saw another baby next year, so.... FX'd!!! x

Hi :hi:

Wow! That is spooky.... so all those cramps you were worrying about were something... well I'm so sorry you lost but so happy for you that it "nearly happened". sorry if that sounds wrong :wacko: On a brighter note won't you be more fertile at the moment?????

Did she say when you'd get pregnant? Did you ask her? Did she just mention babies or did you ask? :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

i was concerned last week as the cramps were really quite painful, but had hoped it was a good sign..... i know exactly what you mean - i may have concieved so it's a good sign for the future. hubby away until the 13th, but i'll be sure to jump him then!! 

she asked if i had kids, so i nooded, and then off she went..... i'll have a baby next year, girl, taylor will not be impressed to start with, etc etc.... she mentioned stuff aboput my work too which was correct - it's a pity you are so far away, she was a tenner! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i was concerned last week as the cramps were really quite painful, but had hoped it was a good sign..... i know exactly what you mean - i may have concieved so it's a good sign for the future. hubby away until the 13th, but i'll be sure to jump him then!!
> 
> she asked if i had kids, so i nooded, and then off she went..... i'll have a baby next year, girl, taylor will not be impressed to start with, etc etc.... she mentioned stuff aboput my work too which was correct - it's a pity you are so far away, she was a tenner! x

So glad you didn't get offended. I didn't explain myself well... but I'm glad you got what I meant! :wacko:

A tenner??!!! That is soooo cheap!!! lol

She sounds great.... and a little girl... one of each sounds perfect to me :happydance:

How come hubbies away? Work? Sorry I am so nosey :blush: lol


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, he works offshore so he's on a rig at the moment - he say's it's freezing, -14!!

one of each sounds nice but i would be extremely happy to have any colour, lol!

i always wanted a boy, but as soon as you've had a baby you realise it wouldn't have mattered at all - you'll find out soon x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, he works offshore so he's on a rig at the moment - he say's it's freezing, -14!!
> 
> one of each sounds nice but i would be extremely happy to have any colour, lol!
> 
> i always wanted a boy, but as soon as you've had a baby you realise it wouldn't have mattered at all - you'll find out soon x

Hope so! hehe

My Uncle is a safety inspector on the rigs. Bet he's met your husband! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

probably - he is offshore all the time!! what company does he work for? i worked offshore for Shell, and my husband goes off for loads of companies......

you will, you just need to keep going, and have PMA x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> probably - he is offshore all the time!! what company does he work for? i worked offshore for Shell, and my husband goes off for loads of companies......
> 
> you will, you just need to keep going, and have PMA x

Don't know actually :haha:

PMA.... I'm trying!!! I think just knowing I'm going to see Eileen next Monday has took a bit of the pressure off. :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

did AF arrive then? i know you thought it would.....
x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> did AF arrive then? i know you thought it would.....
> x

Yep, tonight like clock work. Last month I had brown spotting for 24 hours and then the next evening it came. This month the same.... :nope:

So are you still hoping for your December :bfp: then? You could get it on this cycle still couldnt you? x


----------



## jeffsar

i could get it this cycle, but, tbh, with all the stress of christmas it's doubtful!
we'll give it our best shot though!

right, off to bed. nighty night, i'll speak to you tomorrow x


----------



## ebony2010

Night night :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

Just wondered how we're all doing?

I got a bit of a shock this morning. The last reading I ordered was from Amber and I never recieved it even after chasing her up a few times. Anyway, I opened a paypal dispute that ended the other day because they said they couldn't do anything because they weren't phsyical goods or something. :growlmad: So I'd totally given up but this morning I opened my email and there was an email from her saying she's had problems with her email and asking for my info...

So.... hopefully I'll finally get my reading! :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Just wondered how we're all doing?
> 
> I got a bit of a shock this morning. The last reading I ordered was from Amber and I never recieved it even after chasing her up a few times. Anyway, I opened a paypal dispute that ended the other day because they said they couldn't do anything because they weren't phsyical goods or something. :growlmad: So I'd totally given up but this morning I opened my email and there was an email from her saying she's had problems with her email and asking for my info...
> 
> So.... hopefully I'll finally get my reading! :happydance:

Morning!!
ooh how exciting let me know what she says!!

i am feeling a bit icky this morning got a bit of a funny tummy been going to the loo loads (sorry tmi) so i am hoping my temps havent stayed high cos i am getting something rather than cos its a good sign.

how are you today? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!
> ooh how exciting let me know what she says!!
> 
> i am feeling a bit icky this morning got a bit of a funny tummy been going to the loo loads (sorry tmi) so i am hoping my temps havent stayed high cos i am getting something rather than cos its a good sign.
> 
> how are you today? xx

I'll post her reading as soon as I get it.... of should I say IF I get it!

Ooooh I hope its a good sign for you. Could do with some good news to cheer us up :happydance: I'm feeling a but baaah humbug this year :haha: When are you going to test again? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> ooh how exciting let me know what she says!!
> 
> i am feeling a bit icky this morning got a bit of a funny tummy been going to the loo loads (sorry tmi) so i am hoping my temps havent stayed high cos i am getting something rather than cos its a good sign.
> 
> how are you today? xx
> 
> I'll post her reading as soon as I get it.... of should I say IF I get it!
> 
> Ooooh I hope its a good sign for you. Could do with some good news to cheer us up :happydance: I'm feeling a but baaah humbug this year :haha: When are you going to test again? xClick to expand...

i cant wait to read it!
i hope it is, i am going to test tomorrow i think, was going to wait until sat but i cant lol 

ahh just think though over crimbo could be the cycle for you!! so think positive, you will get your BFP this cycle!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i cant wait to read it!
> 
> i hope it is, i am going to test tomorrow i think, was going to wait until sat but i cant lol
> 
> ahh just think though over crimbo could be the cycle for you!! so think positive, you will get your BFP this cycle!! xx

haha I wouldn't be able to wait either! Let me know the results!!! Good luck :thumbup:

I hope it is this cycle for me... I dunno what to think... what isn't helping is my AF at the moment. I get my hopes up too easily and its messing with my head now. So I had the brown spotting for 24 hours... then last night on cue I got bright red blood when I wiped so I thought here we go... but (sorry for tmi) there is nothing on my pad and when I've been to the toilet I get a tiny bit of brown blood when I wipe but thats it like at the very end of an AF. :growlmad: Now I did break down and test yesterday morning and got a :bfn: which I expected so I know I'm out really but I wish it would hurry up anjd get itself over with... :growlmad:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to read it!
> 
> i hope it is, i am going to test tomorrow i think, was going to wait until sat but i cant lol
> 
> ahh just think though over crimbo could be the cycle for you!! so think positive, you will get your BFP this cycle!! xx
> 
> haha I wouldn't be able to wait either! Let me know the results!!! Good luck :thumbup:
> 
> I hope it is this cycle for me... I dunno what to think... what isn't helping is my AF at the moment. I get my hopes up too easily and its messing with my head now. So I had the brown spotting for 24 hours... then last night on cue I got bright red blood when I wiped so I thought here we go... but (sorry for tmi) there is nothing on my pad and when I've been to the toilet I get a tiny bit of brown blood when I wipe but thats it like at the very end of an AF. :growlmad: Now I did break down and test yesterday morning and got a :bfn: which I expected so I know I'm out really but I wish it would hurry up anjd get itself over with... :growlmad:Click to expand...

mmm that is strange, how many dpo are you ?? xx


----------



## mamadonna

could you have o later ebony?i could be ib see how things go and test in a few days


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to read it!
> 
> i hope it is, i am going to test tomorrow i think, was going to wait until sat but i cant lol
> 
> ahh just think though over crimbo could be the cycle for you!! so think positive, you will get your BFP this cycle!! xx
> 
> haha I wouldn't be able to wait either! Let me know the results!!! Good luck :thumbup:
> 
> I hope it is this cycle for me... I dunno what to think... what isn't helping is my AF at the moment. I get my hopes up too easily and its messing with my head now. So I had the brown spotting for 24 hours... then last night on cue I got bright red blood when I wiped so I thought here we go... but (sorry for tmi) there is nothing on my pad and when I've been to the toilet I get a tiny bit of brown blood when I wipe but thats it like at the very end of an AF. :growlmad: Now I did break down and test yesterday morning and got a :bfn: which I expected so I know I'm out really but I wish it would hurry up anjd get itself over with... :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> mmm that is strange, how many dpo are you ?? xxClick to expand...

Not sure... I think we ovulated at about the same time didn't we? :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> could you have o later ebony?i could be ib see how things go and test in a few days

Noooooooooooooooo now I've got my hopes up! :wacko: :haha:

I was reading a post the other day where someone has a really light period and then found out a week or so later they were pregnant so I already have that in the back of my mind. 

No... i'm out... I'm sure... or am I? :wacko: hahahaha no I'm out. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> could you have o later ebony?i could be ib see how things go and test in a few days
> 
> Noooooooooooooooo now I've got my hopes up! :wacko: :haha:
> 
> I was reading a post the other day where someone has a really light period and then found out a week or so later they were pregnant so I already have that in the back of my mind.
> 
> No... i'm out... I'm sure... or am I? :wacko: hahahaha no I'm out. xClick to expand...

well i dont know if you was a bit behind me cos you was still getting cm wasnt you? but even if you are the same as me i am only 9dpo so tests would still be negative, and what if implantation happened late? i would defo wait a couple of days and if AF doesnt show in full take another test. you know how your body is normally when AF shows and if you think this is unusual then maybe there is a chance your still in??? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> could you have o later ebony?i could be ib see how things go and test in a few days
> 
> Noooooooooooooooo now I've got my hopes up! :wacko: :haha:
> 
> I was reading a post the other day where someone has a really light period and then found out a week or so later they were pregnant so I already have that in the back of my mind.
> 
> No... i'm out... I'm sure... or am I? :wacko: hahahaha no I'm out. xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont know if you was a bit behind me cos you was still getting cm wasnt you? but even if you are the same as me i am only 9dpo so tests would still be negative, and what if implantation happened late? i would defo wait a couple of days and if AF doesnt show in full take another test. you know how your body is normally when AF shows and if you think this is unusual then maybe there is a chance your still in??? xxClick to expand...

Well last month I saw blood in the evening like last night but I had awful cramps and I was heavy so who knows :shrug: don't want to get my hopes up but I'll keep busy and see what happens. 

Now this could just be me being optomistic but my boobs hurt at the sides under my arms and the last 2 nights I've felt sick at night in bed but I do have ME and that does make me feel sick when I'm tired sooo... hmmm...

Will have to wait and see. I'm going to assume I'm out though so I don't get my hopes up. x


----------



## mamadonna

keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ebony2010

It's driving me crazy now! :wacko:

I wish AF would just arrive or I'd have some huge symptoms.... no I know AF will get me... just hurry up and put me out of my mystery!!!


----------



## mamadonna

is it stiil not there properly yet?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> is it stiil not there properly yet?

No... sorry if its tmi but... today I've had a pad on and not needed it. I've had mainly bits of brown blood when I've wiped and only had one red wipe today after I'd been for a no.2 :blush:

Really not sure whats going on... tested yesterday morning and it was :bfn: so its either too early to test or I'm just having a weird AF :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

its sounding quite hopeful ebony:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> its sounding quite hopeful ebony:thumbup:

Well I'm thinking I'm out but if I'm not then... :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

if you keep thinking ur out then when u do get thet bfp it'll be brill,but if u dont then at least u'll be prepared x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> if you keep thinking ur out then when u do get thet bfp it'll be brill,but if u dont then at least u'll be prepared x

Thats what I'm thinking. I really don't think I have any hope of a :bfp: though realistically. x


----------



## ebony2010

Evening ladies... hows everyone doing tonight???

I'm out :cry: but expected it...


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry ebony,enjoy ur xmas,and start again in the new yr!


----------



## ebony2010

Evening ladies! How is everyone doing?

Britt have you tested again yet?

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... today I've ordered...

some opk's...
a saliva ovulation microscope...
a basal thermometerr...

no more Mrs Nice Guy :gun:

:rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

u go for it girl!!


----------



## ebony2010

haha thanks! I think I'm losing it :wacko: hehe


----------



## mamadonna

lol,i think this ttc stuff makes us all a little crazy:wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

100% sane would be sooooo boring though :wacko: :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

oh hell yes lol


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Evening ladies! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Britt have you tested again yet?
> 
> xxx

Hi, im sorry AF got you Ebony :hugs:

im loosing hope now, i am 12dpo and i tested this moring and still BFN :cry: XX


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Britt have you tested again yet?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi, im sorry AF got you Ebony :hugs:
> 
> im loosing hope now, i am 12dpo and i tested this moring and still BFN :cry: XXClick to expand...

:hugs: You're not out yet!!!! Some people don't show up on a test until they are really, really late. 

fingers crossed xxxxxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Hows everyone doing?

i am confused today, i put my temp on yesterday and all my FF chart changed and told me i had ovulated last thursday so i was only 5dpo??? but then i entered todays temp and it went back to normal and shows i am now 14dpo???!! whats that all about. So now i have decided not to test until FF tells me to and at the minute it says to test on the 18th then if it changes again tomorrow then i will just test when it tells me to xx


----------



## mamadonna

very confusing britt,when is af due or due you have irregular cycles?


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> very confusing britt,when is af due or due you have irregular cycles?

i came off the pill and had my last withdrawel bleen september 26th and nothing since then, i knew it could take up to 3 months to get my cycle back but i actually thought something was happening this month, but we will see i think i will know for defo tomorrow which chart is right x


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed things are getting back to normal


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> fingers crossed things are getting back to normal

Hopefully, Thanky you

How are you?? when are you testing xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Hows everyone doing?
> 
> i am confused today, i put my temp on yesterday and all my FF chart changed and told me i had ovulated last thursday so i was only 5dpo??? but then i entered todays temp and it went back to normal and shows i am now 14dpo???!! whats that all about. So now i have decided not to test until FF tells me to and at the minute it says to test on the 18th then if it changes again tomorrow then i will just test when it tells me to xx

Hi britt! :hi:

So did AF show??? x


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed things are getting back to normal
> 
> Hopefully, Thanky you
> 
> How are you?? when are you testing xxClick to expand...

i'm ok thank you,af due this weekend so i will be trying really hard not to test till then,i dont think this is my month tho,cramps have started,oh well i'll be able to enjoy the festivities with a drink or 2,and ttc in the new yr


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed things are getting back to normal
> 
> Hopefully, Thanky you
> 
> How are you?? when are you testing xxClick to expand...
> 
> i'm ok thank you,af due this weekend so i will be trying really hard not to test till then,i dont think this is my month tho,cramps have started,oh well i'll be able to enjoy the festivities with a drink or 2,and ttc in the new yrClick to expand...

Good luck mamadonna :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ebony :hugs:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hows everyone doing?
> 
> i am confused today, i put my temp on yesterday and all my FF chart changed and told me i had ovulated last thursday so i was only 5dpo??? but then i entered todays temp and it went back to normal and shows i am now 14dpo???!! whats that all about. So now i have decided not to test until FF tells me to and at the minute it says to test on the 18th then if it changes again tomorrow then i will just test when it tells me to xx
> 
> Hi britt! :hi:
> 
> So did AF show??? xClick to expand...

Hi
How are you?? no AF yet but my temp is dropping so i think she is on her way, still above the line but it has dropped a few times, but we will see FF tells me to test on friday so we will see then, i have plotted on another chart cos i was getting confused and that works me out to be 9dpo so hopefully on friday if either are correct and AF doesnt show the test should show by then xx


Good luck Mamadonna got my fingers crossed for a BFP this weekend for you xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Just sneaking in...

where do you get these readings done?

:flower:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> How are you?? no AF yet but my temp is dropping so i think she is on her way, still above the line but it has dropped a few times, but we will see FF tells me to test on friday so we will see then, i have plotted on another chart cos i was getting confused and that works me out to be 9dpo so hopefully on friday if either are correct and AF doesnt show the test should show by then xx
> 
> 
> Good luck Mamadonna got my fingers crossed for a BFP this weekend for you xxx

I'm ok thanks. I think I am on the mend after my AF meltdown :wacko: lol

Good luck for friday. Hope its not your AF on its way. x


----------



## ebony2010

MiissMuffet said:


> Just sneaky in...
> 
> where do you get these readings done?
> 
> :flower:

Hi :wave:

Some are on ebay and others have websites. x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Where do you get the sandra ones from??


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> How are you?? no AF yet but my temp is dropping so i think she is on her way, still above the line but it has dropped a few times, but we will see FF tells me to test on friday so we will see then, i have plotted on another chart cos i was getting confused and that works me out to be 9dpo so hopefully on friday if either are correct and AF doesnt show the test should show by then xx
> 
> 
> Good luck Mamadonna got my fingers crossed for a BFP this weekend for you xxx
> 
> I'm ok thanks. I think I am on the mend after my AF meltdown :wacko: lol
> 
> Good luck for friday. Hope its not your AF on its way. xClick to expand...


im glad your feeling a bit better, you need to keep positive and make this your BFP cycle!!

Thank you, i jave just looked at my chart i am on cycle day 80!!! lol wow thats longxx


----------



## ebony2010

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Where do you get the sandra ones from??

This is Sandra's website...

https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872

Just be careful though. I ordered mine and had to chase her up but got it in a few days but some people on the forum have had real problems with her. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> im glad your feeling a bit better, you need to keep positive and make this your BFP cycle!!
> 
> Thank you, i jave just looked at my chart i am on cycle day 80!!! lol wow thats longxx

Yep... PMA.... I need some of that.

CD80???!!!! That is long. Can you not got to the doctors and see if they can do anything or is it just because your body is adjusting to the BC? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> im glad your feeling a bit better, you need to keep positive and make this your BFP cycle!!
> 
> Thank you, i jave just looked at my chart i am on cycle day 80!!! lol wow thats longxx
> 
> Yep... PMA.... I need some of that.
> 
> CD80???!!!! That is long. Can you not got to the doctors and see if they can do anything or is it just because your body is adjusting to the BC? xClick to expand...

well i was told that it could take up to 3 months to get my cycle back after stopping the pill, so it looks like it is taking the maximum 3 months for me!!

but if i dont get a positive result or period by new year i am going to see my doc just to check everything is okay, they might be able to give me something to give me a kick start.

its just frustrating cos i am waiting to test and deep down keep thinking what if i still havent ovulated but we will just wait and see xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> im glad your feeling a bit better, you need to keep positive and make this your BFP cycle!!
> 
> Thank you, i jave just looked at my chart i am on cycle day 80!!! lol wow thats longxx
> 
> Yep... PMA.... I need some of that.
> 
> CD80???!!!! That is long. Can you not got to the doctors and see if they can do anything or is it just because your body is adjusting to the BC? xClick to expand...
> 
> well i was told that it could take up to 3 months to get my cycle back after stopping the pill, so it looks like it is taking the maximum 3 months for me!!
> 
> but if i dont get a positive result or period by new year i am going to see my doc just to check everything is okay, they might be able to give me something to give me a kick start.
> 
> its just frustrating cos i am waiting to test and deep down keep thinking what if i still havent ovulated but we will just wait and see xxClick to expand...

Yes... its just a waiting game I suppose until your cycle gets back to normal. I've read on here about alot of women having cycles like that at first. 

Guess what! My basal temperature came in the post today! Woohoo!!! Can't wait till the morning now to start temping, lol. Should be getting some okp's and a saliva ovulation microscope too any day. I mean business now! lol

Also, I need to go to the doctors before xmas about some tablets I take so I'm going to ask about my ttc problems and see if they'll do some tests. Every month the disappointment gets worse and I'm really struggling and taking it to heart when my AF shows. I think I just need a bit of reassurance. x


----------



## ebony2010

Oh I almost forgot. Remember I said I was going to see a psychic? Well I had to cancel it because I am so poor at the moment :cry:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> im glad your feeling a bit better, you need to keep positive and make this your BFP cycle!!
> 
> Thank you, i jave just looked at my chart i am on cycle day 80!!! lol wow thats longxx
> 
> Yep... PMA.... I need some of that.
> 
> CD80???!!!! That is long. Can you not got to the doctors and see if they can do anything or is it just because your body is adjusting to the BC? xClick to expand...
> 
> well i was told that it could take up to 3 months to get my cycle back after stopping the pill, so it looks like it is taking the maximum 3 months for me!!
> 
> but if i dont get a positive result or period by new year i am going to see my doc just to check everything is okay, they might be able to give me something to give me a kick start.
> 
> its just frustrating cos i am waiting to test and deep down keep thinking what if i still havent ovulated but we will just wait and see xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... its just a waiting game I suppose until your cycle gets back to normal. I've read on here about alot of women having cycles like that at first.
> 
> Guess what! My basal temperature came in the post today! Woohoo!!! Can't wait till the morning now to start temping, lol. Should be getting some okp's and a saliva ovulation microscope too any day. I mean business now! lol
> 
> Also, I need to go to the doctors before xmas about some tablets I take so I'm going to ask about my ttc problems and see if they'll do some tests. Every month the disappointment gets worse and I'm really struggling and taking it to heart when my AF shows. I think I just need a bit of reassurance. xClick to expand...

Oooh great, i like charting my temp gives me something to do every morning to help with TTC, did you say you are charting on line?? 

yeah thats a good idea whilst you are there you can mention it saves you having a seperate appointment just for consultation doesnt it, then hopefully next time you go they will do some tests or you might not need them and have your BFP XX


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Oh I almost forgot. Remember I said I was going to see a psychic? Well I had to cancel it because I am so poor at the moment :cry:


Oh no thats a shame, its a hard time of year though isnt it so much to buy, you will have to treat yourself in the new year and go then xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Yes... its just a waiting game I suppose until your cycle gets back to normal. I've read on here about alot of women having cycles like that at first.
> 
> Guess what! My basal temperature came in the post today! Woohoo!!! Can't wait till the morning now to start temping, lol. Should be getting some okp's and a saliva ovulation microscope too any day. I mean business now! lol
> 
> Also, I need to go to the doctors before xmas about some tablets I take so I'm going to ask about my ttc problems and see if they'll do some tests. Every month the disappointment gets worse and I'm really struggling and taking it to heart when my AF shows. I think I just need a bit of reassurance. x

Oooh great, i like charting my temp gives me something to do every morning to help with TTC, did you say you are charting on line?? 

yeah thats a good idea whilst you are there you can mention it saves you having a seperate appointment just for consultation doesnt it, then hopefully next time you go they will do some tests or you might not need them and have your BFP XX[/QUOTE]

Yes, I have signed up for fertility friend and i've started putting in details of my AF so far so tomorrow I'll start adding temps. I just think it will help to know I'm doing a bit more, do you know what I mean?

I'm quite looking forward to going to the doctors and seeing what they say. I'm quite afraid I'll get fobbed off but I'm going to try my hardest to tell them how its affecting me and everything. Plus I'm 32 now so I'm not a million miles away from 35 when they'd do something sooner anyway. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I almost forgot. Remember I said I was going to see a psychic? Well I had to cancel it because I am so poor at the moment :cry:
> 
> 
> Oh no thats a shame, its a hard time of year though isnt it so much to buy, you will have to treat yourself in the new year and go then xxClick to expand...

I know... it sucks. :cry: We just seems to be battling it all the time. i'm sure it will get easier next year. My DH only works part time and next year i'll have finished my college course so hopefully we'll both be earning more money next year and we can be a little less poor. 

I think I'll have to start putting a bit aside in the new year and then if I don't get a :bfp: in a few months I'll book in with her again. Are you going to see anyone? x


----------



## britt24

Good luck with your temping!! make sure you put a link in your sig so that i can stalk it lol

yes just got to be presistant with them and they wont fob you off. let me know how you go xx

im not going to see anyone yet but i might go in the new year, i really want to, just got other things i need to spend on at the min as well but i will see i will prob book after christmas xx


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh I'm going to add my link now. x :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Ooh I'm going to add my link now. x :happydance:

Yey i can click on it lol i will be tracking your charts now!

my chart has gone crazy my ovulation date has totally changed and i have a solid red line now which means it has got to be right cos i only had a dashed one. So i am now 6 dpo lol i have been put back 10 days!!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Is Sandra good? i dont know if I'd want to get mine done in case it was bad news!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Where do u get the jenny ones from?


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I'm going to add my link now. x :happydance:
> 
> Yey i can click on it lol i will be tracking your charts now!
> 
> my chart has gone crazy my ovulation date has totally changed and i have a solid red line now which means it has got to be right cos i only had a dashed one. So i am now 6 dpo lol i have been put back 10 days!!! xxClick to expand...

:dohh: That must be so frustrating not really knowing where you are half the time. I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

MiissMuffet said:


> Is Sandra good? i dont know if I'd want to get mine done in case it was bad news!

There was a thread recently about her and some people had paid but hadn't had their readings. They'd been chasing her for ages. So... if you do got for her be really careful. x


----------



## ebony2010

MiissMuffet said:


> Where do u get the jenny ones from?

https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/conception


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I'm going to add my link now. x :happydance:
> 
> Yey i can click on it lol i will be tracking your charts now!
> 
> my chart has gone crazy my ovulation date has totally changed and i have a solid red line now which means it has got to be right cos i only had a dashed one. So i am now 6 dpo lol i have been put back 10 days!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: That must be so frustrating not really knowing where you are half the time. I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon :hugs:Click to expand...

i know! but hopefully cos the line is solid now it might stay and even if we have missed this one at least i have a cycle yey :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

hello girls!!! miss me??

my internet has been down; i've been lost without yapping to you all!!

hopefully everyone is doing well - have i missed any good news?? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hello girls!!! miss me??
> 
> my internet has been down; i've been lost without yapping to you all!!
> 
> hopefully everyone is doing well - have i missed any good news?? x

Hi How are you?? i am just waiting to find out whats happening with me! my chart has changed and put me to 6dpo so i am no further forward yet lol crazy crazy xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i know! but hopefully cos the line is solid now it might stay and even if we have missed this one at least i have a cycle yey :happydance:

Exactly and if its sorted itself out you can now where you stand and truely ttc. Good luck :hugs: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i know! but hopefully cos the line is solid now it might stay and even if we have missed this one at least i have a cycle yey :happydance:
> 
> Exactly and if its sorted itself out you can now where you stand and truely ttc. Good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...

Yes just to know where i am will be great.

Thank you xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hello girls!!! miss me??
> 
> my internet has been down; i've been lost without yapping to you all!!
> 
> hopefully everyone is doing well - have i missed any good news?? x

Jeffsar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

How are you???? I was going to PM you this morning as I was starting to worry. I'm so glad you are back!!

No bfp's :cry: but lets hope this is the month for us! :thumbup: x


----------



## mamadonna

morning all,welcome back jeffsar


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning all,welcome back jeffsar

Morning mamadonna :wave:

How are you today? x


----------



## britt24

Morning
How are you doing today?? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok, got a feeling the :witch: is on her way


----------



## mamadonna

how is everyone else?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok, got a feeling the :witch: is on her way

Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Aww I hope it isn't :hugs:


----------



## britt24

i have heard a lot of people say on here that pregnancy and AF feel the same, so your still in for a chance dont give up yet fingers crossed for you!!

im good, a bit confused with my cycle FF has changed its mind on ovulation but hopefully it will stay the same now lol xx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm ok, got a feeling the :witch: is on her way
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Aww I hope it isn't :hugs:Click to expand...

me 2 but i.ve just got a feeling


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i have heard a lot of people say on here that pregnancy and AF feel the same, so your still in for a chance dont give up yet fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> im good, a bit confused with my cycle FF has changed its mind on ovulation but hopefully it will stay the same now lol xx

Excatly! So you're not out until the :witch: gets you!! x


----------



## mamadonna

it looks like ff has finally sorted ur chart,i can remember thinking with my other pregnancies that af was coming as the cramps are very similar,but i took my temps this morning outta curiosity as i dont temp anymore but my temps are what they are prior to af:wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> it looks like ff has finally sorted ur chart,i can remember thinking with my other pregnancies that af was coming as the cramps are very similar,but i took my temps this morning outta curiosity as i dont temp anymore but my temps are what they are prior to af:wacko:

How many kids do you have? x


----------



## mamadonna

5 boys


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> 5 boys

5?!?! Wow!!! That is fantastic. You must love being a mother. x


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i do they mean everything to me,i honestly thought i was finished at 5 but i would love just 1 more,i'm not getting any younger 36 nxt yr so times not on my side


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thank you i do they mean everything to me,i honestly thought i was finished at 5 but i would love just 1 more,i'm not getting any younger 36 nxt yr so times not on my side

Well I'm sure I'll be asking you lots of questions when my time comes for a bfp. :happydance:

How you long have you been ttc this time? x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!!!

sad to hear that we've had no BFP's, but i'm sure mamadonna will start off the good luck!
it's hard to believe it's almost time for me to start BDing again why does the 2ww never go so fast?!

everyone sorted for christma? x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thank you i do they mean everything to me,i honestly thought i was finished at 5 but i would love just 1 more,i'm not getting any younger 36 nxt yr so times not on my side
> 
> Well I'm sure I'll be asking you lots of questions when my time comes for a bfp. :happydance:
> 
> How you long have you been ttc this time? xClick to expand...

ask as many things as you want,i came of the pill back in april


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!!!!
> 
> sad to hear that we've had no BFP's, but i'm sure mamadonna will start off the good luck!
> it's hard to believe it's almost time for me to start BDing again why does the 2ww never go so fast?!
> 
> everyone sorted for christma? x

I know what you mean! You get your AF and you're devestated and can't believe you've got to wait so long to try again... then suddenley you are there and then you're waiting again... grr.. :growlmad: hopefully xmas will be a good distraction in the 2ww.

I have finished my xmas shopping and I'm just waiting on a couple of things I ordered online. How about you?

I'm totally baaaahumbug this year though.... not even bothered with xmas decorations. I'm hoping next year we'll be celebrating with a little bundle of joy. x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm nearly done 


christmas has crept up so fast this yr,all i have been thinking about is ttc its made this yr fly


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thank you i do they mean everything to me,i honestly thought i was finished at 5 but i would love just 1 more,i'm not getting any younger 36 nxt yr so times not on my side
> 
> Well I'm sure I'll be asking you lots of questions when my time comes for a bfp. :happydance:
> 
> How you long have you been ttc this time? xClick to expand...
> 
> ask as many things as you want,i came of the pill back in aprilClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs:

I came off the pill in March. Has it took this long for you before? x


----------



## mamadonna

never,i think it must be my age:jo: i always fall pg in a month a 2,3 at the most,i've always been really lucky,guess this is nature showing me the other side of the coin


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> never,i think it must be my age:jo: i always fall pg in a month a 2,3 at the most,i've always been really lucky,guess this is nature showing me the other side of the coin

Maybe. It's weird isn't it though? I mean whilst being on this forum I have read about so many people falling pregnant with their first child so fast then when they ttc again it takes ages. Our bodies are just weird. :wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

it a strange contraption the human body,i just keep thinking i am so lucky to have my boys,and if another 1 wishes to join in the chaos then that'll be great,if not i'll just have to wait to be a grandma:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> it a strange contraption the human body,i just keep thinking i am so lucky to have my boys,and if another 1 wishes to join in the chaos then that'll be great,if not i'll just have to wait to be a grandma:shrug:

Yes you are lucky but I still hope you get that :bfp: and add another little bundle of joy to your family. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

How is everyone today?

Day 2 of my temping and hoping my other stuff arrives today. DH was moaning this morning about my themometer beeping this morning! :rofl:

Well last day of college today before xmas so I'm looking forward to that this afternoon. Always a good distraction... except for the fact everyone has bl**dy babies... grrrr... lol. No its lovely but sometimes the baby talk gets to me as they are talking about their babies 1st christmas's and what not. Actually one of the girls last week said she felt bad always talking about her baby in front of me because we're having problems. It was really sweet as she's only young but I told her not to be so silly. Hopefully I'll be able to talk pregnancy and babies with them soon.


----------



## ebony2010

Ok. I did my first okp as they came in the post today...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/487407-my-first-okp.html#post8237187


----------



## britt24

i think you might be ovulating!!! what cycle day are you on?? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i would say a few more days the test line needs to be the same or darker than the control line


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i think you might be ovulating!!! what cycle day are you on?? xx

:dohh: I got it all mixed up. I didn't realise the line had to be the same or darker than the control line. :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i would say a few more days the test line needs to be the same or darker than the control line

I realised that after :dohh: Thank you. x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :wave:

How is everyone? Good I hope...

Well I'm off out tonight for a xmas meal with some of my family so I'm looking forward to that but not drinking much. :nope:

What is everyone else up to? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebony hope ur well i'm ok just still waiting for af

hows jeffsar?

and hows britt?


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck mamadonna :thumbup:

Well I went out for a xmas meal last night and managed to only have a couple of glasses of wine. Had a lovely relaxing night with some family and lots of lovely food :thumbup:

Well CD13 and my temps have started going up which I think is a sign of ovulation??? but the line on my okp's are still light. I must be very near though as I've started with the CM and it looks like its starting to go EW but not totally yet. Fx'd!!! Also DH has been in the mood for the past 2 days which is rare for him so we've had two days of :sex: :happydance: He's been asking me about my temps as he sees me taking it in the morning so I'm hoping this is the start if him getting more interested. :happydance:

Anyway, I've got a doctors appointment on Monday morning about some tablets I take so I'm going to try and get the ball rolling and see if they'll do me some tests to make sure everything is working ok. Its not my usual doctor but fx'd I get somewhere with this one....


----------



## ebony2010

where is everyone? :cry:


----------



## britt24

Morning!!!

Sorry i havent been on all weekend hope your okay!

lol i thought a line just meant ovulation lol shows how much i know! dont listen to me!!

got some good news! after booking an appointment at the docs for wed about my cycles and missing 3!! AF showed her face yesterday!! YIPPEEEE :happydance::happydance: 

So now i know where i am this month is it! xx


----------



## mamadonna

thats great britt good luck for this cycle :thumbup:

well af got me this morning just hope shes gone in time xmas


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> thats great britt good luck for this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> well af got me this morning just hope shes gone in time xmas


Morning ahh im sorry, i really hope she has gone for crimbo aswell i am going out on thursday night so want her gone for then!!

Good luck for this cycle! we will be testing around same time i bet wont we xx


----------



## mamadonna

thank you and yeah we shud be testing around the same time we'll be able to keep each other sane :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Sorry i havent been on all weekend hope your okay!
> 
> lol i thought a line just meant ovulation lol shows how much i know! dont listen to me!!
> 
> got some good news! after booking an appointment at the docs for wed about my cycles and missing 3!! AF showed her face yesterday!! YIPPEEEE :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So now i know where i am this month is it! xx

Thats fantastic!!! Now you know what cycle day you're on and it probably means you'll have a normal month. :happydance: You must be soooo relieved!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thats great britt good luck for this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> well af got me this morning just hope shes gone in time xmas

Awww I'm so sorry mamadonna. :hugs:

At least you can relax and have a drink over xmas and then we can all get our new years :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## britt24

Yes all in it together now.

I am soooo relieved, lol its sad but i am so happy to have a CD2 lol.

How are you ?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Yes all in it together now.
> 
> I am soooo relieved, lol its sad but i am so happy to have a CD2 lol.
> 
> How are you ?? xx

No its great. You know where you are on your cycle now.

I'm ok thanks. Been to the doctors today and explained that I was on cycle #10 and they said that if I can back once my year is up they'll get the ball rolling :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Yes all in it together now.
> 
> I am soooo relieved, lol its sad but i am so happy to have a CD2 lol.
> 
> How are you ?? xx
> 
> No its great. You know where you are on your cycle now.
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Been to the doctors today and explained that I was on cycle #10 and they said that if I can back once my year is up they'll get the ball rolling :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats great news! but im thinking you wont need to go!!! 

I have warned hubby that he needs to be ready to :sex: this month over crimbo no matter what we are doing or what time we get in lol but he was like yey bring it on lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Yes all in it together now.
> 
> I am soooo relieved, lol its sad but i am so happy to have a CD2 lol.
> 
> How are you ?? xx
> 
> No its great. You know where you are on your cycle now.
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Been to the doctors today and explained that I was on cycle #10 and they said that if I can back once my year is up they'll get the ball rolling :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great news! but im thinking you wont need to go!!!
> 
> I have warned hubby that he needs to be ready to :sex: this month over crimbo no matter what we are doing or what time we get in lol but he was like yey bring it on lol xxClick to expand...

I hope so... I feel like my chances are good this month. We DTD yesterday and the day before... not got positive opk yet but I've got EWCM today... my temperature dropped today too but I don't know what that means :haha: So I'm going to get my DH to DTD tonight and then hopefully that is us covered and any more :sex: is just a bonus. :happydance:

Well it will definately feel like its xmas for your hubby this year :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

Oh gosh yes he defo will lol

what cd are you on at the min? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Oh gosh yes he defo will lol
> 
> what cd are you on at the min? xx

CD14!!! Looks like xmas is a few days early for us :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh yes he defo will lol
> 
> what cd are you on at the min? xx
> 
> CD14!!! Looks like xmas is a few days early for us :winkwink:Click to expand...

i am a bit behind you now then, but i will be following you into the next forum!!

so do you think you have ovulated then? on your chart it looks like you are close if not ovulating now. xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh yes he defo will lol
> 
> what cd are you on at the min? xx
> 
> CD14!!! Looks like xmas is a few days early for us :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i am a bit behind you now then, but i will be following you into the next forum!!
> 
> so do you think you have ovulated then? on your chart it looks like you are close if not ovulating now. xxClick to expand...

It would be so nice to move to the next forum together.... :happydance:

Well I have ewcm today and I had a weird cramping today too... plus I've had a temp dip so I think today is the big day! lol I've not had a positive opk though :nope:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh yes he defo will lol
> 
> what cd are you on at the min? xx
> 
> CD14!!! Looks like xmas is a few days early for us :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i am a bit behind you now then, but i will be following you into the next forum!!
> 
> so do you think you have ovulated then? on your chart it looks like you are close if not ovulating now. xxClick to expand...
> 
> It would be so nice to move to the next forum together.... :happydance:
> 
> Well I have ewcm today and I had a weird cramping today too... plus I've had a temp dip so I think today is the big day! lol I've not had a positive opk though :nope:Click to expand...

well i would defo get some :sex: in tonight just in case!! then keep testing just to make sure, and hopefully FF might have an answer for you in a few days as well.

i will be checking your chart every day now, how exciting xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh yes he defo will lol
> 
> what cd are you on at the min? xx
> 
> CD14!!! Looks like xmas is a few days early for us :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i am a bit behind you now then, but i will be following you into the next forum!!
> 
> so do you think you have ovulated then? on your chart it looks like you are close if not ovulating now. xxClick to expand...
> 
> It would be so nice to move to the next forum together.... :happydance:
> 
> Well I have ewcm today and I had a weird cramping today too... plus I've had a temp dip so I think today is the big day! lol I've not had a positive opk though :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> well i would defo get some :sex: in tonight just in case!! then keep testing just to make sure, and hopefully FF might have an answer for you in a few days as well.
> 
> i will be checking your chart every day now, how exciting xxClick to expand...

Yep defo going to pester my DH for :sex: tonight! :haha:

Did another okp and it looked a bit darker so maybe my surge will be later???:haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:
 

> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh yes he defo will lol
> 
> what cd are you on at the min? xx
> 
> CD14!!! Looks like xmas is a few days early for us :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i am a bit behind you now then, but i will be following you into the next forum!!
> 
> so do you think you have ovulated then? on your chart it looks like you are close if not ovulating now. xxClick to expand...
> 
> It would be so nice to move to the next forum together.... :happydance:
> 
> 
> Well I have ewcm today and I had a weird cramping today too... plus I've had a temp dip so I think today is the big day! lol I've not had a positive opk though :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> well i would defo get some :sex: in tonight just in case!! then keep testing just to make sure, and hopefully FF might have an answer for you in a few days as well.
> 
> i will be checking your chart every day now, how exciting xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep defo going to pester my DH for :sex: tonight! :haha:
> 
> Did another okp and it looked a bit darker so maybe my surge will be later???:haha: xClick to expand...


Great tonight is the night!! 
let me know how your temps go and tests, xx


----------



## ebony2010

Will do Britt! DH is home so he has been warned that he will need to be of assistance tonight :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Will do Britt! DH is home so he has been warned that he will need to be of assistance tonight :winkwink:

Good! lol 
i have only had my period here 2 days and i am wishing it to go already lol, i am going out tomorrow and want it to be as light as possible!

i am going to get my last drinking sessions out the way this week and next then it will be t total! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Will do Britt! DH is home so he has been warned that he will need to be of assistance tonight :winkwink:
> 
> Good! lol
> i have only had my period here 2 days and i am wishing it to go already lol, i am going out tomorrow and want it to be as light as possible!
> 
> i am going to get my last drinking sessions out the way this week and next then it will be t total! xxClick to expand...

I know... you just want it to go so you can work on starting again :winkwink:

You'll be able to drink over xmas too!!! By xmas day I'll be in the 2ww so I'll have to be careful. Will be worth it if I get a :bfp: though :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

Girls, i'm back online!!!!

how are you all??? missed you loads - bloody internet connection!!

guess what i got for the very fisrt time today......
 



Attached Files:







opk+.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Girls, i'm back online!!!!
> 
> how are you all??? missed you loads - bloody internet connection!!
> 
> guess what i got for the very fisrt time today......

Woohooo!!!!!!! Get :sex:!!!!!!! I can't seem to get one... lol... a positive opk anyway... :winkwink:

Missed you loads tooo!!!!!!! Thought maybe you were just too busy :cry:


----------



## jeffsar

OMG no!!! been trying everything - i even ordered a dongle online - but snow has caused havoc here and it never arrived!! 

i have never even had a smidge of a line before, but today they are super dark, so me and DH are going to give it a blast tonight and for the next 3 days, just to get it covered!!

what have i missed, any good news??? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> OMG no!!! been trying everything - i even ordered a dongle online - but snow has caused havoc here and it never arrived!!
> 
> i have never even had a smidge of a line before, but today they are super dark, so me and DH are going to give it a blast tonight and for the next 3 days, just to get it covered!!
> 
> what have i missed, any good news??? x

Not much really except Britt finally got her AF so she now knows where she is in her cycle. 

I hope this is our month.... I really do!! :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

me too!!

that's great news britt - you can look to the next cycle now - WE WILL GET OUR BFP's!!

well, everyone sick of the snow now? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> me too!!
> 
> that's great news britt - you can look to the next cycle now - WE WILL GET OUR BFP's!!
> 
> well, everyone sick of the snow now? x


Hi we have missed you!!!

yes i am sooo glad something happend so now can concentrate on making this my cycle!!

all 3 of us need a BFP in the new year!!

well apart from the bad batch we had about 2 weeks ago, this second lot hasnt got us yet so i am hoping it stays away until we are all here christmas day then it can come lol.

How are you?? Great news on the line!!

Ebony defo worth not drinking for a BFP!! im quite sad that i will be drinking i was hoping i wouldnt be lol but at least one thing got sorted for me!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

The snow missed us this time too so we just have lots of ice now :growlmad: Have you got it bad again Jeffsar???

Britt don't worry about drinking... this week when you go out drinking it will be before you ovulate so it won't affect you really. I asked the question the other day as we had a family meal at the weekend and everyone was of that opinion. I think its more important not to drink in the 2ww and of course when you get that :bfp:!!!

Oh ladies, I feel really positive this month. I bet I say this every month :haha:
If you look at my chart we seem to have it covered. We dtd on every green day except yesterday and also we've been doing it in the morning. Its just co-incidence but there was a post on here the other day about AM :sex: saying it can be better or something??? :shrug:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> The snow missed us this time too so we just have lots of ice now :growlmad: Have you got it bad again Jeffsar???
> 
> Britt don't worry about drinking... this week when you go out drinking it will be before you ovulate so it won't affect you really. I asked the question the other day as we had a family meal at the weekend and everyone was of that opinion. I think its more important not to drink in the 2ww and of course when you get that :bfp:!!!
> 
> Oh ladies, I feel really positive this month. I bet I say this every month :haha:
> If you look at my chart we seem to have it covered. We dtd on every green day except yesterday and also we've been doing it in the morning. Its just co-incidence but there was a post on here the other day about AM :sex: saying it can be better or something??? :shrug:

Do you know what i feel positive for you as well!! you have covered it really well and i think this is going to be it for you!!

So what would your testing date be then?


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Do you know what i feel positive for you as well!! you have covered it really well and i think this is going to be it for you!!
> 
> So what would your testing date be then?

Awww thanks britt!!! :hugs: Sometimes I wonder because I hear all these women having :sex: every day, all cycle and my DH won't. He has a pretty low sex drive but this month he's really stepped up. I think with me going to the doctors and mentioning that we're only 2 & 1/2 months away from getting help with fertility has made him think. I've made him aware this month when I've needed him to :sex: and he has been good. I did tell him that I hate pestering him too....

I really hope this is it.... the last couple of months have really taken its toll on me.... 

My testing date would not be until January. AF is due on the 4th if my cycle stays at 28 days (sometimes fluctuates between 26 and 28).

How fantastic would it be if we all got a :bfp: and moved over to the other part of the forum together!!! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

yip, snow here is crazy!! you can't get out my back door, and the schools have been shut for two weeks now!!

it's alays bad here though, so kinda used to it!!

so glad everyone is so positive this month, you've cheered me up - i have been feeling like it is never going to happen for me:wacko:

had the FS today and all looking good on the scan, so got to :sex: again tonight see if we can catch the eggy! it's so draining......

hope you are all well and not as stressed as me!!:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

loving all the pma ladies fingers crossed for you


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna!! sorry to hear AF got you - i know how you feel....

I've posted a thread on ttc about OPK confusion - anyone used these things?!? i am stressed, and thatcan't be good for ttc! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yip, snow here is crazy!! you can't get out my back door, and the schools have been shut for two weeks now!!
> 
> it's alays bad here though, so kinda used to it!!
> 
> so glad everyone is so positive this month, you've cheered me up - i have been feeling like it is never going to happen for me:wacko:
> 
> had the FS today and all looking good on the scan, so got to :sex: again tonight see if we can catch the eggy! it's so draining......
> 
> hope you are all well and not as stressed as me!!:dohh:

The snow has started here again. Grrrr...

I bet it is draining after all that time. I feel awful and I'm only on my 10th cycle. :hugs:

We CAN do this... and we WILL get our BFP's!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi mamadonna!! sorry to hear AF got you - i know how you feel....
> 
> I've posted a thread on ttc about OPK confusion - anyone used these things?!? i am stressed, and thatcan't be good for ttc! x

I started with them this month and its been stressing me out too. I've also been having EWCM for the last couple of days and thought that was my fertile period but today I've got loads so now I'm like.... is this ovulation???? Grrr...


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies.... not long till Santa comes!! lol.... baaa humbug if you ask me... 

Jeffsar.... is your little boy getting excited? It's so lovely when there are kids around at xmas. Maybe next year!!! Fx'd.

Well I'm in the 2ww and.... waiting! lol

So come on then. Is everyone drinking over xmas? Anyone doing anything different with ttc?

xxxxxx


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls, I just wanted to pop in and say Merry Christmas! I am really hoping that Sandra is right for all of us, because it seems like she's giving us the most hope for this next month!! FX'd!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Hey girls, I just wanted to pop in and say Merry Christmas! I am really hoping that Sandra is right for all of us, because it seems like she's giving us the most hope for this next month!! FX'd!!

Merry christmas!!! and good luck with your :bfp:!!!!! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> yip, snow here is crazy!! you can't get out my back door, and the schools have been shut for two weeks now!!
> 
> it's alays bad here though, so kinda used to it!!
> 
> so glad everyone is so positive this month, you've cheered me up - i have been feeling like it is never going to happen for me:wacko:
> 
> had the FS today and all looking good on the scan, so got to :sex: again tonight see if we can catch the eggy! it's so draining......
> 
> hope you are all well and not as stressed as me!!:dohh:
> 
> The snow has started here again. Grrrr...
> 
> I bet it is draining after all that time. I feel awful and I'm only on my 10th cycle. :hugs:
> 
> We CAN do this... and we WILL get our BFP's!!! xClick to expand...



you know what girls, i don't think i would have coped without you the last month or two - i've been really down but you all get it - and help pick me up.

Ebony, thank you so much for starting the thread - since my comp has been playing up i have really missed you all!!

girls, we will get there - we just need to be strong, for ourselves and each other. Sorry if i am getting soppy on you!!

Anyway, Have a brilliant Christmas everyone!!!!!!!

lots of love from me to you and your families, 

Sarah x


----------



## jeffsar

just noticed ebony, we are testing the same day this month!!! FX'd!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> yip, snow here is crazy!! you can't get out my back door, and the schools have been shut for two weeks now!!
> 
> it's alays bad here though, so kinda used to it!!
> 
> so glad everyone is so positive this month, you've cheered me up - i have been feeling like it is never going to happen for me:wacko:
> 
> had the FS today and all looking good on the scan, so got to :sex: again tonight see if we can catch the eggy! it's so draining......
> 
> hope you are all well and not as stressed as me!!:dohh:
> 
> The snow has started here again. Grrrr...
> 
> I bet it is draining after all that time. I feel awful and I'm only on my 10th cycle. :hugs:
> 
> We CAN do this... and we WILL get our BFP's!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know what girls, i don't think i would have coped without you the last month or two - i've been really down but you all get it - and help pick me up.
> 
> Ebony, thank you so much for starting the thread - since my comp has been playing up i have really missed you all!!
> 
> girls, we will get there - we just need to be strong, for ourselves and each other. Sorry if i am getting soppy on you!!
> 
> Anyway, Have a brilliant Christmas everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> lots of love from me to you and your families,
> 
> Sarah xClick to expand...

I know what you mean. Everytime I come online I always check to see if anyone has posted on this thread. I really feel like I've made friends with you :friends:

Have a good xmas too and lets get those new years bfps!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> just noticed ebony, we are testing the same day this month!!! FX'd!! x

YEY!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

Merry Christmas girls!!!!

I hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Merry Christmas girls!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good day x

Hi Jeffsar :wave:

Did you have a good day? Did your little boy enjoy it?

We have a very low key day at my mothers but it was ok. Can't wait for next year to have a little baby at christmas to make it extra special. x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebony!! he loved it, he was so excited that santa came!! and as always, spoilt rotten. 
Thanks for your reply to my thread, really worried i'm not OVing right..... how you getting on with the opk's?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebony!! he loved it, he was so excited that santa came!! and as always, spoilt rotten.
> Thanks for your reply to my thread, really worried i'm not OVing right..... how you getting on with the opk's?? x

Awwww bless him!!!

No worries about the reply. I actually read a magazine story about a woman that ovulated twice and concieved both times so she had 2 babies but they weren't twins. i'd never heard of it but then I read some threads on here and t seems more common than I thought. I suppose if you ovultaed twice you've got 2 opportunities this cycle. Good luck :thumbup:

I got really frustrated with the okp's. when I finally got my head round them I got a medium coloured one but I'm not sure if it was pre or post surge so I just marked it on ff as the day I got a positive! lol If I hadn't ff said there was no ovulation detected which just freaked me out!!! :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

they've actually never worked for me before, but this month seemed to work fine - until the positives kept on arriving - just confused me more!!

When are you testing? i'm not waiting this month, in a couple of days i'm going to start - i have IC's so why not!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> they've actually never worked for me before, but this month seemed to work fine - until the positives kept on arriving - just confused me more!!
> 
> When are you testing? i'm not waiting this month, in a couple of days i'm going to start - i have IC's so why not!! x

Well my AF is due 4th January and I only have one IC and a clear blue my friend gave me so I'm going to hold out as long as I can or pop to superdrug.

Today I feel really weird. Yesterday I felt wet and today I feel like I do when my AF is starting but without any sort of flow. All dull and achy at the bottom of my belly. Its way too early for it to be AF so I'm wondering if its a good sign :shrug: How are you feeling?

Oh and its started blummin snowing again... x


----------



## ebony2010

Hellloooooooooooooooo.... anyone there? Everybody ok? x


----------



## jeffsar

hello!!!! my comp acting up again - AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!

guess what - i have faint lines.....

i tested with superdrug test today, the pic is below - what do you think??:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







test.png
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hello!!!! my comp acting up again - AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> guess what - i have faint lines.....
> 
> i tested with superdrug test today, the pic is in the gallery - what do you think??:wacko:

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I see the line! You're pregnant!!! :happydance:

Jeffsar, I'm so happy for you. Please take me to the 1st tri with you! lol

I'm off to superdrug :rofl:

I've missed you sooooo much! :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hello!!!! my comp acting up again - AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> guess what - i have faint lines.....
> 
> i tested with superdrug test today, the pic is below - what do you think??:wacko:

TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!! and it has color!
FX'd!!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

do you really see it?! i will test in the morning with fmu, but i can't quite believe it. so scared it's going to be a bfn tomorrow.....

if i am going to 1st tri, you are definetly coming with me!!

how are you feeling? x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hello!!!! my comp acting up again - AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> guess what - i have faint lines.....
> 
> i tested with superdrug test today, the pic is below - what do you think??:wacko:
> 
> TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!! and it has color!
> FX'd!!!!!Click to expand...

really really!?!?!?!?

that means jenny was half right..... she said december bfp, but from a nov cycle! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> do you really see it?! i will test in the morning with fmu, but i can't quite believe it. so scared it's going to be a bfn tomorrow.....
> 
> if i am going to 1st tri, you are definetly coming with me!!
> 
> how are you feeling? x

Cramps, twinges, sore boobs, felt sick this morning briefly.... but too early for testing. Only had implantation dip yesterday. grrr....

Ok... I need all the symptoms you've been having since ovulation! lol x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hello!!!! my comp acting up again - AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> guess what - i have faint lines.....
> 
> i tested with superdrug test today, the pic is below - what do you think??:wacko:
> 
> TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!! and it has color!
> FX'd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> really really!?!?!?!?
> 
> that means jenny was half right..... she said december bfp, but from a nov cycle! xClick to expand...

eex!! I'd rather Sandra be right for me instead of Jenny... lol, but I hope for you, she's right! I defo see the line girl, I hope it's there, and much darker for you tomorrow so that you can believe it too!!!

Ebony, good luck to you, too!! Can I jump on the bandwagon to the 1st tri after this month with you girls?? I'm only on CD3... The witch found me on the 28th :(


----------



## jeffsar

not really anything to be honest!! slightly sore bbs, but other than that, not much! last month i had every symptom, so i was quite shocked to see a line. but i know it's still early so i'm just hoping when i keep testing it gets darker......


----------



## jeffsar

the more the merrier Erin!! 

god, i need a drink to calm my nerves - but best not just incase!! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hello!!!! my comp acting up again - AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> guess what - i have faint lines.....
> 
> i tested with superdrug test today, the pic is below - what do you think??:wacko:
> 
> TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!! and it has color!
> FX'd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> really really!?!?!?!?
> 
> that means jenny was half right..... she said december bfp, but from a nov cycle! xClick to expand...
> 
> eex!! I'd rather Sandra be right for me instead of Jenny... lol, but I hope for you, she's right! I defo see the line girl, I hope it's there, and much darker for you tomorrow so that you can believe it too!!!
> 
> Ebony, good luck to you, too!! Can I jump on the bandwagon to the 1st tri after this month with you girls?? I'm only on CD3... The witch found me on the 28th :(Click to expand...

Jump on Erin!

Jenny said December bfp for me so hopefully she'll only be slightly out! :happydance:

OMG this is sooooo exciting :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm glad you are - i'm terrified!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> not really anything to be honest!! slightly sore bbs, but other than that, not much! last month i had every symptom, so i was quite shocked to see a line. but i know it's still early so i'm just hoping when i keep testing it gets darker......

Well I can see it straight awaw and most peoples I have to tilt the screen, squint my eyes etc so thats a bfp to me! Wooooooohhhooooooooo!!!!!!!

When is AF meant to be due? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm glad you are - i'm terrified!! x

:haha: What has your DH said? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> not really anything to be honest!! slightly sore bbs, but other than that, not much! last month i had every symptom, so i was quite shocked to see a line. but i know it's still early so i'm just hoping when i keep testing it gets darker......
> 
> Well I can see it straight awaw and most peoples I have to tilt the screen, squint my eyes etc so thats a bfp to me! Wooooooohhhooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> When is AF meant to be due? xClick to expand...

agree, it's TOTALLY there!


----------



## erin7707

quick off topic: I'm so mad I can't fit more stuff in my signature! ughhhh!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> quick off topic: I'm so mad I can't fit more stuff in my signature! ughhhh!

Run out of lines? lol

You could put some of your predictions side by side :shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> quick off topic: I'm so mad I can't fit more stuff in my signature! ughhhh!

put it all side by side, i got loads in my old one!!:thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> quick off topic: I'm so mad I can't fit more stuff in my signature! ughhhh!
> 
> Run out of lines? lol
> 
> You could put some of your predictions side by side :shrug:Click to expand...

yeah.. oh well... this will have to work for now I suppoooose, I just wish they'd let you have more in there! lol


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i can see it too, just hard to believe after so long......
DH can't see it, so hopefully it gets darker and he starts to see it!

i'm due on the 4th, same as you - just caved and tested early!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, i can see it too, just hard to believe after so long......
> DH can't see it, so hopefully it gets darker and he starts to see it!
> 
> i'm due on the 4th, same as you - just caved and tested early!! x

I did an ebay cheapy today but got a bfn. I think I'm going to have to go to superdrug for my next test. 

Do you have a chart online I can spy? x


----------



## jeffsar

i don't chart hun, but this was my first month using opk's, and i got positives cd15 & cd16 so we made a big effort around those days! how'd you get on charting and using opk's?


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i don't chart hun, but this was my first month using opk's, and i got positives cd15 & cd16 so we made a big effort around those days! how'd you get on charting and using opk's?

I got a near positive on CD15 but ff says I ovulated later :wacko:

Started a thread today to see what people thought of my first chart temping and people have said it looks really good. They said the implantation dip looks good and its a text book chart so fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

i've no idea about charting, but i have my fx'd for you!
go get a SD test!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i've no idea about charting, but i have my fx'd for you!
> go get a SD test!! x

Got two! :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

have you done one yet???????


:test::test::test::test::test::test: :haha:

did you see my new pics??? they are in the preg test gallery, much clearer today.

Oh, i was going to say to you, my IC only showed today, and it was soooooooo faint you really had to squint. SD all the way, it was clearer than the FRER! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> have you done one yet???????
> 
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test: :haha:
> 
> did you see my new pics??? they are in the preg test gallery, much clearer today.
> 
> Oh, i was going to say to you, my IC only showed today, and it was soooooooo faint you really had to squint. SD all the way, it was clearer than the FRER! x

hahaha No. I'm only 7dpo by fertility friend so I'm going to try and hold off a couple more days. 

Got my cramps back :happydance:

I'll go look at your pics! x


----------



## ebony2010

Your lines are so dark today. I think SD is 10mui and FRER are 25mui so that could be why the SD is darker. Don't quote me on that though!.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

OMG... I just went to the loo and sorry if tmi but I think I might have a bit of brown cm.... omg... hope this is spotting.... omg.... lol :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm still not 100% convinced - i will wait until AF is due and DOESN'T SHOW before i really let it sink in...... just concious that it could be a chemical this early on.....:wacko:

interestingly, i found the SD test i did at 8dpo (i starting testing at 4dpo this month :blush:) and when i took it i thought it was negative, but an hour later i could see a shadowy v.faint line on it so thought it was an evap - but the line on it now is v.faint but def. pink.....

i do rate the SD tests, i have to say! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm still not 100% convinced - i will wait until AF is due and DOESN'T SHOW before i really let it sink in...... just concious that it could be a chemical this early on.....:wacko:
> 
> interestingly, i found the SD test i did at 8dpo (i starting testing at 4dpo this month :blush:) and when i took it i thought it was negative, but an hour later i could see a shadowy v.faint line on it so thought it was an evap - but the line on it now is v.faint but def. pink.....
> 
> i do rate the SD tests, i have to say! x

I know alot of women on here say they are great, especially as they are so sensitive.

So what happens next? Do you have to go to the doctors after AF was due??? x


----------



## jeffsar

oooooohhhhh, it could be from implantation!!!!
which would mean hormones,
which means...

:test::test::test::test: :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

yip, i'll wait until wednesday (doctors closed until then anyway) then go see him. cos of my thyroid condition i get extra monitoring so will probably see MW quite early on.

OMG can't believe this!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> oooooohhhhh, it could be from implantation!!!!
> which would mean hormones,
> which means...
> 
> :test::test::test::test: :haha:

:rofl:

If I could afford loads of tests I'd test ever day. lol but I have 2 SD tests and a B that tells you how many weeks an I want to save that one till I've got a bfp. Stupid I know :wacko:

I think if I wait till monday I should be in for a good shot. Fx'd!!!! xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yip, i'll wait until wednesday (doctors closed until then anyway) then go see him. cos of my thyroid condition i get extra monitoring so will probably see MW quite early on.
> 
> OMG can't believe this!! x

I'm so excited for you!! I so am!!!! I just want to join yoy now so we can jump around together and share bump stories etc... lol...

OMG... what a start to the new year for you! Next xmas will be fab too... omg... lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeffsar

but if you test today you might get a Dec bfp like she said......!!
i'm sorry, i am a POAS addict!!!

i'm convinced you've done it this month, especially after dh stepped up for you! 

i can't look past the next 12 weeks to be honest - i am terrified it'll end like last time.......but hey, i need PMA - it'll all be fine! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> but if you test today you might get a Dec bfp like she said......!!
> i'm sorry, i am a POAS addict!!!
> 
> i'm convinced you've done it this month, especially after dh stepped up for you!
> 
> i can't look past the next 12 weeks to be honest - i am terrified it'll end like last time.......but hey, i need PMA - it'll all be fine! x

Thanks.... and I would test but I'd rather wait for fmu. :wacko:

Thank you. I feel really positive this cycle too. We had more :sex: when we needed to and I've never had all this cramping. Plus people said my chart looked text book with a really good implantation dip. I keep faltering and thinking... oh I not preggers... then stopping myself. 

Just keep calm and think that things will be fine. A close friend of mine had a m/c got pregnant a couple of months later and this weekend she'll be 16 weeks pregnant and she had bleeding throughout... really stressed and never thought she'd get so far. It can happen. PMA!!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... off to jump in the shower. Might be back on it a bit before we go out but if not and I have any news I'll text you. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## apriln1982

I realize this topic may have long-since derailed into something else but I read the first few posts and wanted to offer some insight that might help everyone stress a little less.

Someone very close to me is a medium who chooses not to perform services for anyone at all unless it can be done in secret (sort of a good samaritan thing). We were having a long talk about all of this baby predicting after I got mine done and he told me some things that really helped clarify some things for me. Firstly he said that all of the people who do this who are actually ligit, with a gift, they just get symbols and pieces and they have to use their intuition to build around it to create a story for us that will make sense to us. Obviously, intuition is a lot less failproof than true prediction. So if we look at the large picture, he says, we may get an accurate portrait of what's going on but focusing too much on details is going to find us disappointed. And then he told me that we have a thousand paths we could choose to take at any given moment so even if someone accurately predicts something in the future for you, you yourself could change your course with something as small as a mood swing and completely negate that prediction.

Long story short.... these predictions are fun but the very act of stressing over them coming true or not coming true could change your course. They tell me stressing about pregnancy was the reason I had my MC. So giggle over your readings and then skip on about your merry way is my advice. It's what I'm trying to do. :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

apriln1982 said:


> I realize this topic may have long-since derailed into something else but I read the first few posts and wanted to offer some insight that might help everyone stress a little less.
> 
> Someone very close to me is a medium who chooses not to perform services for anyone at all unless it can be done in secret (sort of a good samaritan thing). We were having a long talk about all of this baby predicting after I got mine done and he told me some things that really helped clarify some things for me. Firstly he said that all of the people who do this who are actually ligit, with a gift, they just get symbols and pieces and they have to use their intuition to build around it to create a story for us that will make sense to us. Obviously, intuition is a lot less failproof than true prediction. So if we look at the large picture, he says, we may get an accurate portrait of what's going on but focusing too much on details is going to find us disappointed. And then he told me that we have a thousand paths we could choose to take at any given moment so even if someone accurately predicts something in the future for you, you yourself could change your course with something as small as a mood swing and completely negate that prediction.
> 
> Long story short.... these predictions are fun but the very act of stressing over them coming true or not coming true could change your course. They tell me stressing about pregnancy was the reason I had my MC. So giggle over your readings and then skip on about your merry way is my advice. It's what I'm trying to do. :winkwink:

Firstly I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Secondly, thank you so much for your input. I think we all went a bit mad buying predictions and what yoy says makes total sense. At first I had my heart totally set on them but now I'm sort of just taking them light hearted now... although if any come true I'll totally believe them! lol x


----------



## jeffsar

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS!!!!!

hope everyone is well.

i'm feeling a bit sick today, but i guess that's a good thing...... bbs sore now too. hard to believe i am only 11dpo but know i'm PG already!!! as soon as Tuesday comes and goes and witch stays away, i'll change ticker etc. but until then, i'm too scared!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi... spotting has got worse. I think I'm out :cry:


----------



## apriln1982

I'm so sorry ebony. We'll be trying together next cycle as soon as I get my AF too lol. Jeffsar I'll be praying your baby is very sticky and healthy. Good luck.


----------



## jeffsar

oh no ebs, are you sure???? could it be implant spotting - you just had your dip didn't you??

apriln198, thanks! i'm terrified (MMC in Sept) but excitied, just can't quite believe it yet. i feel a bit crampy today, like AF is on her way, but i've done another (i know, POAS addict!) and still BFP, so i'm praying it works out!

how was everyones new year's eve, or as like to say, Hogmanny? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> oh no ebs, are you sure???? could it be implant spotting - you just had your dip didn't you??
> 
> apriln198, thanks! i'm terrified (MMC in Sept) but excitied, just can't quite believe it yet. i feel a bit crampy today, like AF is on her way, but i've done another (i know, POAS addict!) and still BFP, so i'm praying it works out!
> 
> how was everyones new year's eve, or as like to say, Hogmanny? x

It could be but some of it was reddish and I just think I'm out. I really thought this was it.
I just hope I'm one of those women you hear about that thought they had their AF then thy got a bfp... I know I'm grasping at straws but I need some hope. x


----------



## jeffsar

you should test. at least you'll know - you'll just worry now every toilet break........
keep your PMA - it could still be implantation x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you should test. at least you'll know - you'll just worry now every toilet break........
> keep your PMA - it could still be implantation x

Just been to the loo... bit obsessed at the moment :haha: but I was thinking that if it stops i'll test in the morning. Just been googling to fiind if anyone got bfp after all the cramping and now spotting... I'm determined to keep thinking its possible in some way.

You know what? I was just thinking... if I had the money in my account I'd buy another prediction just in the hope it would come back saying "I am being told by the spirits that you are pregnant" :rofl:


----------



## jlh213

How do you get these readings? I'm really interested!


----------



## ebony2010

jlh213 said:


> How do you get these readings? I'm really interested!

Some are on ebay and some have their own websites. x


----------



## britt24

Hi
Happy New Year!!!
Sorry my computer got a virus so i havent been able to get in over the hols, any news?? i am on 3dpo i think or somthing like that, i havent temped right over the hols cos been busy but tried best i could. its been nice actually cos been more relaxed about things we have still been trying so fingers crossed we may still have caught it xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Happy New Year!!!
> Sorry my computer got a virus so i havent been able to get in over the hols, any news?? i am on 3dpo i think or somthing like that, i havent temped right over the hols cos been busy but tried best i could. its been nice actually cos been more relaxed about things we have still been trying so fingers crossed we may still have caught it xx

Jeffsar got a bfp!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Happy New Year!!!
> Sorry my computer got a virus so i havent been able to get in over the hols, any news?? i am on 3dpo i think or somthing like that, i havent temped right over the hols cos been busy but tried best i could. its been nice actually cos been more relaxed about things we have still been trying so fingers crossed we may still have caught it xx

and we missed you sooo much!!!!! So glad you're back :hugs:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Happy New Year!!!
> Sorry my computer got a virus so i havent been able to get in over the hols, any news?? i am on 3dpo i think or somthing like that, i havent temped right over the hols cos been busy but tried best i could. its been nice actually cos been more relaxed about things we have still been trying so fingers crossed we may still have caught it xx
> 
> and we missed you sooo much!!!!! So glad you're back :hugs:Click to expand...


ahh thanks!! its nice to be back!

Thats great news!! :happydance: congrats Jeffsar!!

your chart looks fab ebony when are you testing?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ahh thanks!! its nice to be back!
> 
> Thats great news!! :happydance: congrats Jeffsar!!
> 
> your chart looks fab ebony when are you testing?? xx

Thank you but I've started spotting and its been brown and red so I think I'm out. :cry: 

So you're in the 2ww now then? Good luck! We need to catch up with jeffsar :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ahh thanks!! its nice to be back!
> 
> Thats great news!! :happydance: congrats Jeffsar!!
> 
> your chart looks fab ebony when are you testing?? xx
> 
> Thank you but I've started spotting and its been brown and red so I think I'm out. :cry:
> 
> So you're in the 2ww now then? Good luck! We need to catch up with jeffsar :happydance:Click to expand...

ahh im sorry but i would see how it goes for a couple of days before you rule this cycle out :hugs:

yes 2ww again so we will see fingers crossed!! yes we all need to go into the next forum together xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ahh thanks!! its nice to be back!
> 
> Thats great news!! :happydance: congrats Jeffsar!!
> 
> your chart looks fab ebony when are you testing?? xx
> 
> Thank you but I've started spotting and its been brown and red so I think I'm out. :cry:
> 
> So you're in the 2ww now then? Good luck! We need to catch up with jeffsar :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ahh im sorry but i would see how it goes for a couple of days before you rule this cycle out :hugs:
> 
> yes 2ww again so we will see fingers crossed!! yes we all need to go into the next forum together xxClick to expand...

Thanks. Everyone said my chart looked good with the dip and so I got my hopes up. I hope it is just spotting but I doubt it. I will be patient until the :witch: well and truely kicks in.

Good luck with the 2ww. I ope it goes nice and fast for you. x


----------



## ebony2010

I'm out. My temp has dropped and the :witch: is well and truely here. :cry:

My new worry is that my LP was only 8 days by ff so that might be the reason why I can't concieve. :cry:

Joy oh joy! lol

So... new cycle.... new year.... new start... x


----------



## jeffsar

welcome back britt!!! we've missed you!! i'll see you in 2ww - i'm not moving over til tuesday as even though i'm getting great lines now, i want to wait until :witch: is due before i get my hopes up!!

Ebony, i am so sorry hun :hugs:

i really thought this was the month for you and we'd all move together :nope:

well, if you don't mind, i was hoping to hang around on this thread - but only if it won't frustrate all the ttc'rs??? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> welcome back britt!!! we've missed you!! i'll see you in 2ww - i'm not moving over til tuesday as even though i'm getting great lines now, i want to wait until :witch: is due before i get my hopes up!!
> 
> Ebony, i am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> i really thought this was the month for you and we'd all move together :nope:
> 
> well, if you don't mind, i was hoping to hang around on this thread - but only if it won't frustrate all the ttc'rs??? x

Hell no! You better stick around Mrs because next month I want to join you in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

:happydance: i hoped you'd say that!!! 

stay positive hun - you know that if it doesn't happen soon you'll be able to get help from a FS which will give you answers; they helped me so much :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> :happydance: i hoped you'd say that!!!
> 
> stay positive hun - you know that if it doesn't happen soon you'll be able to get help from a FS which will give you answers; they helped me so much :hugs:

I had a pity party yesterday for myself and only I was invited :haha: but today i've brushed myself off and I'm ready for action :gun: lol

I promised myself that if I wasn't pregnant I'd try and lose weight again. I lost 4 stone for my wedding going to weight watchers and gained it all back consoling myself with chocolate etc through ttc but I need to get healthier and I know if I get to FS they'll say lose weight so if I've already started it can only go in my favour. :shrug:

How are you feeling anyway? Its so exciting :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i lost weight a few years ago now with ww, i loved it so much i became a ww at work leader; i swear by it! i've gained a few pounds over christmas and was going to start counting points again, but i'm not sure i'll bother now!!!

you must have been amazing at ww to lose four stone!! i think you are right, get your body healthy so the FS doesn't focus on your weight and tries to see the whole picture. get yourself a weight loss ticker so we can keep an eye on you!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i lost weight a few years ago now with ww, i loved it so much i became a ww at work leader; i swear by it! i've gained a few pounds over christmas and was going to start counting points again, but i'm not sure i'll bother now!!!
> 
> you must have been amazing at ww to lose four stone!! i think you are right, get your body healthy so the FS doesn't focus on your weight and tries to see the whole picture. get yourself a weight loss ticker so we can keep an eye on you!!

Really? My DH said at the time I should think about doing that but then my Mum stopped paying for it when I got married and I don;t think I can afford to go back. I looked online at local meetings because mine got shut and the easy ones to get to are on the same night as I am at college anyway so I couldn't go. I think I'm just going to get all my books out again and do it at home on my own for now. I tried to weigh myself but my scales just said error this morning so I think they have died. I'll get myself a new set as I have a voucher for dunelm mill and I can get one there fairly cheap. On friday when I get my money I'm going to do a nice healthy ww friendly shop too, so this week I'm going to start turning my eating in the right direction until I can weigh myself and get a starting point and start properly.

It will give me something else to obsess about too! lol x


----------



## jeffsar

that's exactly right - focus all your energy into losing weight; i've read so many things saying that when girls stopped 'trying' they fell pregnant, and this month with christmas going on i definetly wasn't as focused on ttc as previous months.

Why don't i help you lose weight??? you could mail me your weight on a set day every week, i can help you with tips and stuff - it means you won't be on your own and you'll have to weigh yourself cos i will hound you!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> that's exactly right - focus all your energy into losing weight; i've read so many things saying that when girls stopped 'trying' they fell pregnant, and this month with christmas going on i definetly wasn't as focused on ttc as previous months.
> 
> Why don't i help you lose weight??? you could mail me your weight on a set day every week, i can help you with tips and stuff - it means you won't be on your own and you'll have to weigh yourself cos i will hound you!!

Thank you!! :happydance: Ok... well i'll get some scales on friday and then weigh on on monday mornings...:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

cool! well you can PM me so it's not on the main thread - i'll need your height, starting weight and we can agree on a sensible goal weight and i'll start charting for you!! yey, it will give me something to do other than worry too!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> cool! well you can PM me so it's not on the main thread - i'll need your height, starting weight and we can agree on a sensible goal weight and i'll start charting for you!! yey, it will give me something to do other than worry too!

Wow! thank you. You are a star. This is just what I need. :hugs:

Right off to feed hubby... lol...ttyl x


----------



## jlh213

Where can I find these psychic readers at? I would like to get one! *or four, lol*


----------



## erin7707

jlh213 said:


> Where can I find these psychic readers at? I would like to get one! *or four, lol*

just google their names, like example, "Cheri conception reading", "Sandra conception readings" etc.


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, how's everyone today??

i am starting to feel slightly sick........hoping that's a good sign! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how's everyone today??
> 
> i am starting to feel slightly sick........hoping that's a good sign! x

:sick: Yey!!!!! It must be feeling more real with symtoms like that! :happydance:

Well I'm having a bad day... lol.. I'm so much doom and gloom aren't I? :wacko: Here is the post that I did today that will explain it...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/499268-ouch-painful-periods.html


----------



## ebony2010

Anyway I'm in a much better mood today and even with my bad day I'm thinking postive. I'm thinking now that maybe I have something that is stopping me getting pregnant so if I can just get my doctors to investigate it. 

Fingers crossed. x


----------



## jeffsar

hun, you don't think you could have had a chemical do you? i mean, your chart was so good, you bd'd at right time, you nare bleeding heavy (and a couple days early....) could it be that you did conceive this month but it didn't stick?? remember the pain i was in last month, well they said that's what happened to me remember x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hun, you don't think you could have had a chemical do you? i mean, your chart was so good, you bd'd at right time, you nare bleeding heavy (and a couple days early....) could it be that you did conceive this month but it didn't stick?? remember the pain i was in last month, well they said that's what happened to me remember x

OMG... it never even crossed my mind as I used to have such bad pains. Do you think that is what the doctor will say? 

what did your doctor do? Any tests? Did you feel sick too btw? x


----------



## jeffsar

i felt much more pregnant than i do now, and from 6/7 dpo i started having what i thought were cramps, then on day af was due, i was in utter agony with them, i was in tears, felt sick. anyway, i was at the fs the day after (apt had been made for that day weeks earlier) and they took my blood, which showed elevated HCG. meaning i'd conceived but baby hadn't stuck. 

it's a possibility that's what has happened hun. problem is, unless you can get your bloods done soon, you'll never really know; hcg will leave quicly with no pregnancy x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i felt much more pregnant than i do now, and from 6/7 dpo i started having what i thought were cramps, then on day af was due, i was in utter agony with them, i was in tears, felt sick. anyway, i was at the fs the day after (apt had been made for that day weeks earlier) and they took my blood, which showed elevated HCG. meaning i'd conceived but baby hadn't stuck.
> 
> it's a possibility that's what has happened hun. problem is, unless you can get your bloods done soon, you'll never really know; hcg will leave quicly with no pregnancy x

Even if I book an appointment its going to be a few days so I think a blood test is out.

I had the cramps for days before and I started feeling sick last night. It was so weird. I haven't had period pains like that since I was in school. I'm definately going to go to the doctors anyway as I have alsorts going round in my head.

I'm seriously starting to think that there is something wrong. I'm not going to dwell on it though, just try and get answers but keep on ttc as normal. 

Thanks for the advice/info. :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

hun, just try stay see the positives, if that is what has happened, you can get pregmant! and if it's not, you only have a couple months until FS - this will be your year x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hun, just try stay see the positives, if that is what has happened, you can get pregmant! and if it's not, you only have a couple months until FS - this will be your year x

Thanks. In a way I hope it was. 

Yes... this year is my year to get pregnant :happydance: I just need to catch up with you now!!!

How are you my pregnant friend!!! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm fine, thanks!!! looking forward to getting tomorrow over with so i can change my tickers and stuff! i tested again tiday, poas addict!, and my lines are super dark now. so, if af stays away tomorrow, i will beleive i am pregnant!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm fine, thanks!!! looking forward to getting tomorrow over with so i can change my tickers and stuff! i tested again tiday, poas addict!, and my lines are super dark now. so, if af stays away tomorrow, i will beleive i am pregnant!! x

YEY!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! 

I'd be exactly the same poas! :rofl:

Is your DH getting excited yet? x


----------



## jeffsar

he's very practical; he's happy but for him, after the MC in Sept, he won't really beleive it until the 12 week scan. to be honest, i feel a bit like that too this time. i'm so happy, obviously, but until i see my baby's HB, i doubt i'll beleive totally that i will have a new baby this year! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> he's very practical; he's happy but for him, after the MC in Sept, he won't really beleive it until the 12 week scan. to be honest, i feel a bit like that too this time. i'm so happy, obviously, but until i see my baby's HB, i doubt i'll beleive totally that i will have a new baby this year! x

That makes total sense. A close friend of mine had a miscarriage and she's not 16 weeks pregnant but has had loads of bleeding and they were sooo scared to get their hopes up. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar...

Been thinking about what you were saying about a chemical. A couple of months ago I had loads of symptoms and when the :witch: got me I was doubled over in pain.

I've started a thread to get some more opinions. x


----------



## jeffsar

i'll go have a look hun x


----------



## britt24

Morning all 
sorry i havent been on in a while again i have had to borrow a computer again, but i am hoping to get mine sorted today!!

if you dont mind could i join your WW little meeting please?? i could do with loosing a bit of weight and i think you can stick to it better if you arent alone cant you.

Jeffsar - so pleased for you!! :happydance: 

ebony - im sorry to hear AF got you, i am loosing hope that this is my month as well i just dont feel any different and i am now 8dpo and i always thought i would but i suppose you dont know until it happens what it feels like. xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning all
> sorry i havent been on in a while again i have had to borrow a computer again, but i am hoping to get mine sorted today!!
> 
> if you dont mind could i join your WW little meeting please?? i could do with loosing a bit of weight and i think you can stick to it better if you arent alone cant you.
> 
> Jeffsar - so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> ebony - im sorry to hear AF got you, i am loosing hope that this is my month as well i just dont feel any different and i am now 8dpo and i always thought i would but i suppose you dont know until it happens what it feels like. xx

Britt!!!!!!!! Missed you! :hugs:

How many days till your AF is due? Fx'd for you. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> sorry i havent been on in a while again i have had to borrow a computer again, but i am hoping to get mine sorted today!!
> 
> if you dont mind could i join your WW little meeting please?? i could do with loosing a bit of weight and i think you can stick to it better if you arent alone cant you.
> 
> Jeffsar - so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> ebony - im sorry to hear AF got you, i am loosing hope that this is my month as well i just dont feel any different and i am now 8dpo and i always thought i would but i suppose you dont know until it happens what it feels like. xx
> 
> Britt!!!!!!!! Missed you! :hugs:
> 
> How many days till your AF is due? Fx'd for you. xxxClick to expand...


lol just replied to you on my journal, but i will carry on, on here now

i have missed you all as well, other than hubby no one else wants to hear about charting etc do they lol

well i thought AF was due on the 16th but that makes this phase really long doesnt it? so not sure now, i lost faith in FF last cycle cos it kept changing my ovulation date but hopefully this is right maybe my cycles are shorter.

how are you feeling? hope your okayxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi britt :hi:

how've you been hun? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi britt :hi:
> 
> how've you been hun? x

Hi 
I have been fine thank you, its been nice to be more relaxed about the trying process over christmas, we have still made sure we have tried as much as we can but we have so relaxed about it and christmas took our mind off the wait for ovulation, and now i am 8dpo so its flown by which is good.

CONGRATULATIONS!! how are you?? xx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm really good; i was waiting until today to change my tickers etc. so i'll get it all done later on (was so scared:witch: was going to get me even though i am getting super dark lines now!)

i got a v. faint bfp on a Superdrug test at 8dpo, and at 9dpo they were visible without squinting - go get yourself some SD tests!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm really good; i was waiting until today to change my tickers etc. so i'll get it all done later on (was so scared:witch: was going to get me even though i am getting super dark lines now!)
> 
> i got a v. faint bfp on a Superdrug test at 8dpo, and at 9dpo they were visible without squinting - go get yourself some SD tests!! x

yes change them!! :happydance:

oooh i might test tomorrow just to see, although i shouldnt get my hopes up cos im not sure if ff is right i am just hoping i did ovulate when it said.

have you told anyone yet? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> sorry i havent been on in a while again i have had to borrow a computer again, but i am hoping to get mine sorted today!!
> 
> if you dont mind could i join your WW little meeting please?? i could do with loosing a bit of weight and i think you can stick to it better if you arent alone cant you.
> 
> Jeffsar - so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> ebony - im sorry to hear AF got you, i am loosing hope that this is my month as well i just dont feel any different and i am now 8dpo and i always thought i would but i suppose you dont know until it happens what it feels like. xx
> 
> Britt!!!!!!!! Missed you! :hugs:
> 
> How many days till your AF is due? Fx'd for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol just replied to you on my journal, but i will carry on, on here now
> 
> i have missed you all as well, other than hubby no one else wants to hear about charting etc do they lol
> 
> well i thought AF was due on the 16th but that makes this phase really long doesnt it? so not sure now, i lost faith in FF last cycle cos it kept changing my ovulation date but hopefully this is right maybe my cycles are shorter.
> 
> how are you feeling? hope your okayxxClick to expand...

My hubby can't even stand the sound of my themometer beeping in a morning :rofl:

Are you sure you didn't ovulate twice? I've heard this happening quite a lot which would make sense if you ov'd early. :shrug: Do you do opk's?


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> sorry i havent been on in a while again i have had to borrow a computer again, but i am hoping to get mine sorted today!!
> 
> if you dont mind could i join your WW little meeting please?? i could do with loosing a bit of weight and i think you can stick to it better if you arent alone cant you.
> 
> Jeffsar - so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> ebony - im sorry to hear AF got you, i am loosing hope that this is my month as well i just dont feel any different and i am now 8dpo and i always thought i would but i suppose you dont know until it happens what it feels like. xx
> 
> Britt!!!!!!!! Missed you! :hugs:
> 
> How many days till your AF is due? Fx'd for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol just replied to you on my journal, but i will carry on, on here now
> 
> i have missed you all as well, other than hubby no one else wants to hear about charting etc do they lol
> 
> well i thought AF was due on the 16th but that makes this phase really long doesnt it? so not sure now, i lost faith in FF last cycle cos it kept changing my ovulation date but hopefully this is right maybe my cycles are shorter.
> 
> how are you feeling? hope your okayxxClick to expand...
> 
> My hubby can't even stand the sound of my themometer beeping in a morning :rofl:
> 
> Are you sure you didn't ovulate twice? I've heard this happening quite a lot which would make sense if you ov'd early. :shrug: Do you do opk's?Click to expand...

im not sure to be honest i dont do OPK'S so i have to rely on FF working it out from my temps, but if it doesnt happen this month then i think i will use them next cycle xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> sorry i havent been on in a while again i have had to borrow a computer again, but i am hoping to get mine sorted today!!
> 
> if you dont mind could i join your WW little meeting please?? i could do with loosing a bit of weight and i think you can stick to it better if you arent alone cant you.
> 
> Jeffsar - so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> ebony - im sorry to hear AF got you, i am loosing hope that this is my month as well i just dont feel any different and i am now 8dpo and i always thought i would but i suppose you dont know until it happens what it feels like. xx
> 
> Britt!!!!!!!! Missed you! :hugs:
> 
> How many days till your AF is due? Fx'd for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol just replied to you on my journal, but i will carry on, on here now
> 
> i have missed you all as well, other than hubby no one else wants to hear about charting etc do they lol
> 
> well i thought AF was due on the 16th but that makes this phase really long doesnt it? so not sure now, i lost faith in FF last cycle cos it kept changing my ovulation date but hopefully this is right maybe my cycles are shorter.
> 
> how are you feeling? hope your okayxxClick to expand...
> 
> My hubby can't even stand the sound of my themometer beeping in a morning :rofl:
> 
> Are you sure you didn't ovulate twice? I've heard this happening quite a lot which would make sense if you ov'd early. :shrug: Do you do opk's?Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure to be honest i dont do OPK'S so i have to rely on FF working it out from my temps, but if it doesnt happen this month then i think i will use them next cycle xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed you don't have a next cycle for at least 9 months :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> sorry i havent been on in a while again i have had to borrow a computer again, but i am hoping to get mine sorted today!!
> 
> if you dont mind could i join your WW little meeting please?? i could do with loosing a bit of weight and i think you can stick to it better if you arent alone cant you.
> 
> Jeffsar - so pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> ebony - im sorry to hear AF got you, i am loosing hope that this is my month as well i just dont feel any different and i am now 8dpo and i always thought i would but i suppose you dont know until it happens what it feels like. xx
> 
> Britt!!!!!!!! Missed you! :hugs:
> 
> How many days till your AF is due? Fx'd for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol just replied to you on my journal, but i will carry on, on here now
> 
> i have missed you all as well, other than hubby no one else wants to hear about charting etc do they lol
> 
> well i thought AF was due on the 16th but that makes this phase really long doesnt it? so not sure now, i lost faith in FF last cycle cos it kept changing my ovulation date but hopefully this is right maybe my cycles are shorter.
> 
> how are you feeling? hope your okayxxClick to expand...
> 
> My hubby can't even stand the sound of my themometer beeping in a morning :rofl:
> 
> Are you sure you didn't ovulate twice? I've heard this happening quite a lot which would make sense if you ov'd early. :shrug: Do you do opk's?Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure to be honest i dont do OPK'S so i have to rely on FF working it out from my temps, but if it doesnt happen this month then i think i will use them next cycle xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed you don't have a next cycle for at least 9 months :winkwink:Click to expand...


i hope so, whats the shorted cycle you have had? do you think i could have a 24 day cycle? x


----------



## ebony2010

My shortest cycles are 26 days so 24 is possible. 

Britt... hope you caught that eggy because then theres only me to catch jeffsar up. hehe x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> My shortest cycles are 26 days so 24 is possible.
> 
> Britt... hope you caught that eggy because then theres only me to catch jeffsar up. hehe x

yes it would be great for us to get a BFP in jan and all move to the next forum!! we will both get our new year present!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

you have to come with me, i'll be lonely in first tri without you!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> you have to come with me, i'll be lonely in first tri without you!! x

we will be coming with you, 2 BFP's on their way in jan!! 

can i join the weight loss plan please? x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, of course!!

Ebs is going to start next monday; you can pm me your height, starting weight and we'll work out a goal. i'll chart the loss and give you tips! give me something to focus on x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yeah, of course!!
> 
> Ebs is going to start next monday; you can pm me your height, starting weight and we'll work out a goal. i'll chart the loss and give you tips! give me something to focus on x

thank you, but only if your gonna have time, i know you will be busy busy now planning and stuff!!

i will message you all my details in the morning if thats okay i think i will start tomorrow then weigh in can be every wednesday morning.

thank you x


----------



## jeffsar

it should be fine, i'll let you both know if it gets too much; but i'm hoping it will keep my mind off the first tri! x


----------



## hollie1211

hello guys im new to this website where do i go for the predictions??


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it should be fine, i'll let you both know if it gets too much; but i'm hoping it will keep my mind off the first tri! x

okay thank you i am hoping it wont take me too long, i think i have a stone to loose, to get to what my normal weight and what i was at my wedding, but it may be a bit more when i weigh me tomorrow morning cos of the christmas weight lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

hollie1211 said:


> hello guys im new to this website where do i go for the predictions??

google! jenny renny was who i used, you can find her there, but i will go find the web address for you!x


----------



## hollie1211

ok thanks, do they cost alot?


----------



## britt24

jeffsar did jenny get your prediction correct??

by the way loving the new ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

Jenny cost £6!
She was half right for me...... she said December BFP, which was correct, but she said from a November cycle, that was wrong - but hey, that's good enough for me!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Jenny cost £6!
> She was half right for me...... she said December BFP, which was correct, but she said from a November cycle, that was wrong - but hey, that's good enough for me!! x

both mine were wrong, i am so tempted to get another lol


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> you have to come with me, i'll be lonely in first tri without you!! x
> 
> we will be coming with you, 2 BFP's on their way in jan!!
> 
> can i join the weight loss plan please? xClick to expand...

Yey!!!!!! Can't wait to get that bfp!! xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it should be fine, i'll let you both know if it gets too much; but i'm hoping it will keep my mind off the first tri! x

Awww thank you. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Jenny cost £6!
> She was half right for me...... she said December BFP, which was correct, but she said from a November cycle, that was wrong - but hey, that's good enough for me!! x
> 
> both mine were wrong, i am so tempted to get another lolClick to expand...

Well if I had a chemical she got mine right. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Jenny cost £6!
> She was half right for me...... she said December BFP, which was correct, but she said from a November cycle, that was wrong - but hey, that's good enough for me!! x
> 
> both mine were wrong, i am so tempted to get another lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well if I had a chemical she got mine right. xClick to expand...

i even tested day after AF went just to make sure she wasnt right and i had a period and was still pregnant lol, but no she was wrong for me.

i am looking forward to healthy eating as from tomorrow!!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Jenny cost £6!
> She was half right for me...... she said December BFP, which was correct, but she said from a November cycle, that was wrong - but hey, that's good enough for me!! x
> 
> both mine were wrong, i am so tempted to get another lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well if I had a chemical she got mine right. xClick to expand...
> 
> i even tested day after AF went just to make sure she wasnt right and i had a period and was still pregnant lol, but no she was wrong for me.
> 
> i am looking forward to healthy eating as from tomorrow!!Click to expand...

I'm so giddy for you being pregnant... lol... it may sound weird but it makes it seem like more real that l could get pregnant now that one of us is... lol.. :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

well, i am very glad i have given you hope :dance:

all i have to do now is send my :dust: your way, and we can all pop off to first tri together!!

Britt, i'm quite glad i don't have to worry too much about my weight - i just noticed today that mini eggs are out again; i have quite an addiction to them! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> well, i am very glad i have given you hope :dance:
> 
> all i have to do now is send my :dust: your way, and we can all pop off to first tri together!!
> 
> Britt, i'm quite glad i don't have to worry too much about my weight - i just noticed today that mini eggs are out again; i have quite an addiction to them! x


Morning!!

just to update you all i emailed aimee back to say my reading wasnt correct could she have another look and this is what she sent me back - 

Hi 

Im sorry December was wrong for you. I do see March as another BFP month for you. I also see June 2012 as your 2nd BFP

Aimée
x x


so i might have to wait until march :nope:

and am i really gonna want another baby that close in june?? 

okay weight in time i will send my starting details in jeffsar thanks again!!

xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, i am very glad i have given you hope :dance:
> 
> all i have to do now is send my :dust: your way, and we can all pop off to first tri together!!
> 
> Britt, i'm quite glad i don't have to worry too much about my weight - i just noticed today that mini eggs are out again; i have quite an addiction to them! x

Yey!!!!! Caught the :dust:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, i am very glad i have given you hope :dance:
> 
> all i have to do now is send my :dust: your way, and we can all pop off to first tri together!!
> 
> Britt, i'm quite glad i don't have to worry too much about my weight - i just noticed today that mini eggs are out again; i have quite an addiction to them! x
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> just to update you all i emailed aimee back to say my reading wasnt correct could she have another look and this is what she sent me back -
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im sorry December was wrong for you. I do see March as another BFP month for you. I also see June 2012 as your 2nd BFP
> 
> Aimée
> x x
> 
> 
> so i might have to wait until march :nope:
> 
> and am i really gonna want another baby that close in june??
> 
> okay weight in time i will send my starting details in jeffsar thanks again!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I emailed her last month but didn't hear anything. I'm going to try her again.

What do you mean another baby last close in june? :shrug:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, i am very glad i have given you hope :dance:
> 
> all i have to do now is send my :dust: your way, and we can all pop off to first tri together!!
> 
> Britt, i'm quite glad i don't have to worry too much about my weight - i just noticed today that mini eggs are out again; i have quite an addiction to them! x
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> just to update you all i emailed aimee back to say my reading wasnt correct could she have another look and this is what she sent me back -
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im sorry December was wrong for you. I do see March as another BFP month for you. I also see June 2012 as your 2nd BFP
> 
> Aimée
> x x
> 
> 
> so i might have to wait until march :nope:
> 
> and am i really gonna want another baby that close in june??
> 
> okay weight in time i will send my starting details in jeffsar thanks again!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I emailed her last month but didn't hear anything. I'm going to try her again.
> 
> What do you mean another baby last close in june? :shrug:Click to expand...

i mean if she is right and i get my bfp in march that will mean baby will be due dec jan depending on date then she says another bfp in june 2012 which is making me doubt here again cos surely we wont be trying again when we have a 5 / 6 month old ?? x

how are you? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, i am very glad i have given you hope :dance:
> 
> all i have to do now is send my :dust: your way, and we can all pop off to first tri together!!
> 
> Britt, i'm quite glad i don't have to worry too much about my weight - i just noticed today that mini eggs are out again; i have quite an addiction to them! x
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> just to update you all i emailed aimee back to say my reading wasnt correct could she have another look and this is what she sent me back -
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im sorry December was wrong for you. I do see March as another BFP month for you. I also see June 2012 as your 2nd BFP
> 
> Aimée
> x x
> 
> 
> so i might have to wait until march :nope:
> 
> and am i really gonna want another baby that close in june??
> 
> okay weight in time i will send my starting details in jeffsar thanks again!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I emailed her last month but didn't hear anything. I'm going to try her again.
> 
> What do you mean another baby last close in june? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i mean if she is right and i get my bfp in march that will mean baby will be due dec jan depending on date then she says another bfp in june 2012 which is making me doubt here again cos surely we wont be trying again when we have a 5 / 6 month old ?? x
> 
> how are you? xxClick to expand...

Maybe you won't be trying but it will just be a nice surprise!!! 

I'm ok.... feeling so ill today like I'm coming down with something so I'm drinking lots of hot vimto and snuggling up on the sofa with you girls :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, i am very glad i have given you hope :dance:
> 
> all i have to do now is send my :dust: your way, and we can all pop off to first tri together!!
> 
> Britt, i'm quite glad i don't have to worry too much about my weight - i just noticed today that mini eggs are out again; i have quite an addiction to them! x
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> just to update you all i emailed aimee back to say my reading wasnt correct could she have another look and this is what she sent me back -
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im sorry December was wrong for you. I do see March as another BFP month for you. I also see June 2012 as your 2nd BFP
> 
> Aimée
> x x
> 
> 
> so i might have to wait until march :nope:
> 
> and am i really gonna want another baby that close in june??
> 
> okay weight in time i will send my starting details in jeffsar thanks again!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I emailed her last month but didn't hear anything. I'm going to try her again.
> 
> What do you mean another baby last close in june? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i mean if she is right and i get my bfp in march that will mean baby will be due dec jan depending on date then she says another bfp in june 2012 which is making me doubt here again cos surely we wont be trying again when we have a 5 / 6 month old ?? x
> 
> how are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you won't be trying but it will just be a nice surprise!!!
> 
> I'm ok.... feeling so ill today like I'm coming down with something so I'm drinking lots of hot vimto and snuggling up on the sofa with you girls :thumbup:Click to expand...

maybe so ..... all this waiting and trying then get 2 little ones together lol

oh no hope your feeling better soon, everyone has colds and coughs at the min and flu like symptoms dont they, we will make you better snuggle up with us anytime :hugs:

i have given up on hoping i am 9 dpo cos i missed putting my temp in on the 24th and 25th of december so i put 2 temps in just to see if it would pic ovulation up and it did, so i tried a couple of different temps and it still did so i thought well it must be then cos surely it wasnt far off but today i have tried to change them and put another temp in and if it was below a certain temp then it says ovulation not detected yet. :nope: :cry:

so what i think i am gonna have to do, is leave it as it is and keep trying every other night and see if i get my period or bfp on the 14th, 15th or 16th and see if it changes and then if i dont i will take them temps out the dates out and see what happens xx


----------



## ebony2010

Just got a reply from Aimee asking for a picture of my right palm as it is still pointing to december for my bfp... can't believe she even replied... lol


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> maybe so ..... all this waiting and trying then get 2 little ones together lol
> 
> oh no hope your feeling better soon, everyone has colds and coughs at the min and flu like symptoms dont they, we will make you better snuggle up with us anytime :hugs:
> 
> i have given up on hoping i am 9 dpo cos i missed putting my temp in on the 24th and 25th of december so i put 2 temps in just to see if it would pic ovulation up and it did, so i tried a couple of different temps and it still did so i thought well it must be then cos surely it wasnt far off but today i have tried to change them and put another temp in and if it was below a certain temp then it says ovulation not detected yet. :nope: :cry:
> 
> so what i think i am gonna have to do, is leave it as it is and keep trying every other night and see if i get my period or bfp on the 14th, 15th or 16th and see if it changes and then if i dont i will take them temps out the dates out and see what happens xx

Mine said that last cycle. Its as though it needs positive opk's, the right temps, the right cm etc... :wacko: If you're 9dpo then you've done what you can do and you just have to wait to see if you get that bfp or the witch. Hopefully the bfp :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

ebony2010 said:


> Just got a reply from Aimee asking for a picture of my right palm as it is still pointing to december for my bfp... can't believe she even replied... lol

Ok... this is what she has said after seeing my right palm....

"Ok I see it now, thank you for the picture. What I see is December as a due date and March as your Conception date! I still see it to be a baby girl.

Aimée"
x x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> maybe so ..... all this waiting and trying then get 2 little ones together lol
> 
> oh no hope your feeling better soon, everyone has colds and coughs at the min and flu like symptoms dont they, we will make you better snuggle up with us anytime :hugs:
> 
> i have given up on hoping i am 9 dpo cos i missed putting my temp in on the 24th and 25th of december so i put 2 temps in just to see if it would pic ovulation up and it did, so i tried a couple of different temps and it still did so i thought well it must be then cos surely it wasnt far off but today i have tried to change them and put another temp in and if it was below a certain temp then it says ovulation not detected yet. :nope: :cry:
> 
> so what i think i am gonna have to do, is leave it as it is and keep trying every other night and see if i get my period or bfp on the 14th, 15th or 16th and see if it changes and then if i dont i will take them temps out the dates out and see what happens xx
> 
> Mine said that last cycle. Its as though it needs positive opk's, the right temps, the right cm etc... :wacko: If you're 9dpo then you've done what you can do and you just have to wait to see if you get that bfp or the witch. Hopefully the bfp :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah i am going to stop worrying about the chart, i will keep plotting my temps just to see and we will carry on trying every other night, then hopefully we will catch it if i havent ovulated and just sit tight i suppose and wait for the dreaded AF of bfp xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> maybe so ..... all this waiting and trying then get 2 little ones together lol
> 
> oh no hope your feeling better soon, everyone has colds and coughs at the min and flu like symptoms dont they, we will make you better snuggle up with us anytime :hugs:
> 
> i have given up on hoping i am 9 dpo cos i missed putting my temp in on the 24th and 25th of december so i put 2 temps in just to see if it would pic ovulation up and it did, so i tried a couple of different temps and it still did so i thought well it must be then cos surely it wasnt far off but today i have tried to change them and put another temp in and if it was below a certain temp then it says ovulation not detected yet. :nope: :cry:
> 
> so what i think i am gonna have to do, is leave it as it is and keep trying every other night and see if i get my period or bfp on the 14th, 15th or 16th and see if it changes and then if i dont i will take them temps out the dates out and see what happens xx
> 
> Mine said that last cycle. Its as though it needs positive opk's, the right temps, the right cm etc... :wacko: If you're 9dpo then you've done what you can do and you just have to wait to see if you get that bfp or the witch. Hopefully the bfp :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i am going to stop worrying about the chart, i will keep plotting my temps just to see and we will carry on trying every other night, then hopefully we will catch it if i havent ovulated and just sit tight i suppose and wait for the dreaded AF of bfp xxClick to expand...

Good luck :thumbup: Hope you've caught it. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just got a reply from Aimee asking for a picture of my right palm as it is still pointing to december for my bfp... can't believe she even replied... lol
> 
> Ok... this is what she has said after seeing my right palm....
> 
> "Ok I see it now, thank you for the picture. What I see is December as a due date and March as your Conception date! I still see it to be a baby girl.
> 
> Aimée"
> x xClick to expand...

oooh both of us have got march now for our BFP!!
I think it is good of her isnt it to come back to us xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just got a reply from Aimee asking for a picture of my right palm as it is still pointing to december for my bfp... can't believe she even replied... lol
> 
> Ok... this is what she has said after seeing my right palm....
> 
> "Ok I see it now, thank you for the picture. What I see is December as a due date and March as your Conception date! I still see it to be a baby girl.
> 
> Aimée"
> x xClick to expand...
> 
> oooh both of us have got march now for our BFP!!
> I think it is good of her isnt it to come back to us xxClick to expand...

Yeah I couldn't believe it! I'm not holding my breath on jenny though... lol

I know march isn't far away... but hoping she's wrong and we get bfp's earlier! hehe


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just got a reply from Aimee asking for a picture of my right palm as it is still pointing to december for my bfp... can't believe she even replied... lol
> 
> Ok... this is what she has said after seeing my right palm....
> 
> "Ok I see it now, thank you for the picture. What I see is December as a due date and March as your Conception date! I still see it to be a baby girl.
> 
> Aimée"
> x xClick to expand...
> 
> oooh both of us have got march now for our BFP!!
> I think it is good of her isnt it to come back to us xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I couldn't believe it! I'm not holding my breath on jenny though... lol
> 
> I know march isn't far away... but hoping she's wrong and we get bfp's earlier! heheClick to expand...


yeah im same, i hope she is wrong but then it gives hope that it will happen even if it takes time doesnt it, and its my birthday in march, what a good present that would be xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just got a reply from Aimee asking for a picture of my right palm as it is still pointing to december for my bfp... can't believe she even replied... lol
> 
> Ok... this is what she has said after seeing my right palm....
> 
> "Ok I see it now, thank you for the picture. What I see is December as a due date and March as your Conception date! I still see it to be a baby girl.
> 
> Aimée"
> x xClick to expand...
> 
> oooh both of us have got march now for our BFP!!
> I think it is good of her isnt it to come back to us xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I couldn't believe it! I'm not holding my breath on jenny though... lol
> 
> I know march isn't far away... but hoping she's wrong and we get bfp's earlier! heheClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah im same, i hope she is wrong but then it gives hope that it will happen even if it takes time doesnt it, and its my birthday in march, what a good present that would be xxClick to expand...

That would be a birthday to celebrate! :thumbup:


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Hi Ladies :hi:
Hope you don't mind me joining your conversation :blush:

I got a Jan BFP prediction from Aimee (girl and two more BFPs) - wrong. AF got me this cycle and I've had really long cycles after my MMC (49dys/52dys). This is the shortest I've had (32dys :happydance:)as I started using soya isflavones to speed up O. I've just emailed her and asked her to look again for me too

I got a March BFP prediction from Gail (girl & one more BFP in 2012 which she said will be a boy). She said conception will be mid Feb and I'll test in early March so finger xd


----------



## britt24

Fooled_Heart said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> Hope you don't mind me joining your conversation :blush:
> 
> I got a Jan BFP prediction from Aimee (girl and two more BFPs) - wrong. AF got me this cycle and I've had really long cycles after my MMC (49dys/52dys). This is the shortest I've had (32dys :happydance:)as I started using soya isflavones to speed up O. I've just emailed her and asked her to look again for me too
> 
> I got a March BFP prediction from Gail (girl & one more BFP in 2012 which she said will be a boy). She said conception will be mid Feb and I'll test in early March so finger xd

Hi 
how exciting all 3 of us for march!! and cause we dont mind the more the merrier!! Aimee should email you back she did me and ebs when we said that the first one was wrong xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Fooled_Heart said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hi:
> Hope you don't mind me joining your conversation :blush:
> 
> I got a Jan BFP prediction from Aimee (girl and two more BFPs) - wrong. AF got me this cycle and I've had really long cycles after my MMC (49dys/52dys). This is the shortest I've had (32dys :happydance:)as I started using soya isflavones to speed up O. I've just emailed her and asked her to look again for me too
> 
> I got a March BFP prediction from Gail (girl & one more BFP in 2012 which she said will be a boy). She said conception will be mid Feb and I'll test in early March so finger xd
> 
> Hi
> how exciting all 3 of us for march!! and cause we dont mind the more the merrier!! Aimee should email you back she did me and ebs when we said that the first one was wrong xxClick to expand...

I second that! x


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls! Did you have to pay again for Aimee to do another reading for you? 
The only one that has been wrong (so far) for me was Cheri... and she really botched it up... When she emailed my prediction to me, she thought I was already pregnant. #1.. #2, she then said "Well, you'll have to email me back in 2 weeks to confirm one then because they are saying December connection!" So I really got my hopes up that cycle, for nothing but a BFN. ugh. So I emailed her back again and triple checked that she didn't have me screwed up with someone else beings that I was just only about to ovulate when she emailed my prediction that I was pregnant already. ugh. 
So anyway, I've had like 6 of these done.. and I just bought one from Psychic Star on ebay.. I'm obsessed. Aimee predicted me for March too... which to me, is weird.. Because I didn't really want to try after February because I don't want another baby so close to the holidays! Our DD is only 2 weeks after Christmas, and it stinks for her, and for us! lol. 
A lot of them said March for me, but of course I'm really praying that Sandra or Gail are right for me! FX'd!!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Hey girls! Did you have to pay again for Aimee to do another reading for you?
> The only one that has been wrong (so far) for me was Cheri... and she really botched it up... When she emailed my prediction to me, she thought I was already pregnant. #1.. #2, she then said "Well, you'll have to email me back in 2 weeks to confirm one then because they are saying December connection!" So I really got my hopes up that cycle, for nothing but a BFN. ugh. So I emailed her back again and triple checked that she didn't have me screwed up with someone else beings that I was just only about to ovulate when she emailed my prediction that I was pregnant already. ugh.
> So anyway, I've had like 6 of these done.. and I just bought one from Psychic Star on ebay.. I'm obsessed. Aimee predicted me for March too... which to me, is weird.. Because I didn't really want to try after February because I don't want another baby so close to the holidays! Our DD is only 2 weeks after Christmas, and it stinks for her, and for us! lol.
> A lot of them said March for me, but of course I'm really praying that Sandra or Gail are right for me! FX'd!!!

No, we both just asked Aimee to have another look at it and she did free of charge which was so kind of her. She wanted to see a pic of my right palm this time as she was still getting december for me but once she saw my palm she saw that was the edd not the bfp... lol... 

I want a psychic star prediction!!!!!!! I'm tempted to get one on friday when I get my money. x


----------



## Serene123

Jenny Renny was really wrong for me!

Sandra has predicted next cycle. Her reading was really in depth and she picked up on me seeing a FS and then needing medication, which is correct! So... fingers crossed!


----------



## Serene123

Who is Psychic Star?


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Did you have to pay again for Aimee to do another reading for you?
> The only one that has been wrong (so far) for me was Cheri... and she really botched it up... When she emailed my prediction to me, she thought I was already pregnant. #1.. #2, she then said "Well, you'll have to email me back in 2 weeks to confirm one then because they are saying December connection!" So I really got my hopes up that cycle, for nothing but a BFN. ugh. So I emailed her back again and triple checked that she didn't have me screwed up with someone else beings that I was just only about to ovulate when she emailed my prediction that I was pregnant already. ugh.
> So anyway, I've had like 6 of these done.. and I just bought one from Psychic Star on ebay.. I'm obsessed. Aimee predicted me for March too... which to me, is weird.. Because I didn't really want to try after February because I don't want another baby so close to the holidays! Our DD is only 2 weeks after Christmas, and it stinks for her, and for us! lol.
> A lot of them said March for me, but of course I'm really praying that Sandra or Gail are right for me! FX'd!!!
> 
> No, we both just asked Aimee to have another look at it and she did free of charge which was so kind of her. She wanted to see a pic of my right palm this time as she was still getting december for me but once she saw my palm she saw that was the edd not the bfp... lol...
> 
> I want a psychic star prediction!!!!!!! I'm tempted to get one on friday when I get my money. xClick to expand...

I saw that you had to send in a picture of your palm!! I hope she's right for you and isn't just making it up now - Like I feel like Cheri did! After I emailed her back and asked if she was sure that reading was for me- she said it was for me, and sometimes she just gets a December connection, so that could mean conception, BFP, or EDD... so if she means EDD, then she goes right along with the rest of the March predictions.. ugh! lol!
Hmm... I see you have Anne-marie, and I don't......... Wonder if I should waste my money again..... lol.


----------



## erin7707

Serene123 said:


> Who is Psychic Star?

I don't think she has a real name... Just psychic star on ebay.. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

Serene123 said:


> Jenny Renny was really wrong for me!
> 
> Sandra has predicted next cycle. Her reading was really in depth and she picked up on me seeing a FS and then needing medication, which is correct! So... fingers crossed!

I hope Sandras right for me. She predict this month :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

Serene123 said:


> Jenny Renny was really wrong for me!
> 
> Sandra has predicted next cycle. Her reading was really in depth and she picked up on me seeing a FS and then needing medication, which is correct! So... fingers crossed!

I really want Sandra to be right for me too!! I loved her prediction, and so far, she predicted that my hubby would get a phone call to be promoted, and he did!, and she said in 6 weeks from her reading (which was last week) that an opportunity would come up for me to get a job in a hospital setting that would be about an hours drive away... I got a call yesterday for an interview at a hospital that is 45 mins away......!! So I'm hooooooping! FX'd!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Psychic Star?
> 
> I don't think she has a real name... Just psychic star on ebay.. :shrug:Click to expand...

I've heard people say she does nice in depth readings for people. I want one :brat:

Erin - please let me know what she says. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Psychic Star?
> 
> I don't think she has a real name... Just psychic star on ebay.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard people say she does nice in depth readings for people. I want one :brat:
> 
> Erin - please let me know what she says. xClick to expand...

I will, sweetie!! She said she is away for a few days and she will get my reading to me tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Jenny Renny was really wrong for me!
> 
> Sandra has predicted next cycle. Her reading was really in depth and she picked up on me seeing a FS and then needing medication, which is correct! So... fingers crossed!
> 
> I really want Sandra to be right for me too!! I loved her prediction, and so far, she predicted that my hubby would get a phone call to be promoted, and he did!, and she said in 6 weeks from her reading (which was last week) that an opportunity would come up for me to get a job in a hospital setting that would be about an hours drive away... I got a call yesterday for an interview at a hospital that is 45 mins away......!! So I'm hooooooping! FX'd!Click to expand...

Erin that is amazing that she got so much stuff right! Did you have a normal conception reading or a different one? x


----------



## Serene123

My OH will kill me......... :rofl:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Psychic Star?
> 
> I don't think she has a real name... Just psychic star on ebay.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard people say she does nice in depth readings for people. I want one :brat:
> 
> Erin - please let me know what she says. xClick to expand...

were would i get a sandra reading from?? i want one now xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Psychic Star?
> 
> I don't think she has a real name... Just psychic star on ebay.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard people say she does nice in depth readings for people. I want one :brat:
> 
> Erin - please let me know what she says. xClick to expand...
> 
> I will, sweetie!! She said she is away for a few days and she will get my reading to me tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

Not long to wait then... just feels like it! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

Serene123 said:


> My OH will kill me......... :rofl:

lol... I don't tell mine :blush:


----------



## Serene123

Maybe that can be my treat to myself when I come on :lol:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Psychic Star?
> 
> I don't think she has a real name... Just psychic star on ebay.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard people say she does nice in depth readings for people. I want one :brat:
> 
> Erin - please let me know what she says. xClick to expand...
> 
> were would i get a sandra reading from?? i want one now xxClick to expand...

Voila xxx

https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Jenny Renny was really wrong for me!
> 
> Sandra has predicted next cycle. Her reading was really in depth and she picked up on me seeing a FS and then needing medication, which is correct! So... fingers crossed!
> 
> I really want Sandra to be right for me too!! I loved her prediction, and so far, she predicted that my hubby would get a phone call to be promoted, and he did!, and she said in 6 weeks from her reading (which was last week) that an opportunity would come up for me to get a job in a hospital setting that would be about an hours drive away... I got a call yesterday for an interview at a hospital that is 45 mins away......!! So I'm hooooooping! FX'd!Click to expand...
> 
> Erin that is amazing that she got so much stuff right! Did you have a normal conception reading or a different one? xClick to expand...

Yep, just a normal one, but she wrote in her response to me to let her know what I was hoping to find out, so I said "I believe I just paid for the conception/pregnancy that tells about the child, when I will conceive, due date, etc, but my husband is also wondering if he will be promoted and I'm wondering if I'll get a job back in Radiology soon, but if you can't tell me that that's ok!" so that's how she let me know so much, I asked! lol! :haha:

Britt- I just googled Sandra Conception Readings.. 
https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Jenny Renny was really wrong for me!
> 
> Sandra has predicted next cycle. Her reading was really in depth and she picked up on me seeing a FS and then needing medication, which is correct! So... fingers crossed!
> 
> I really want Sandra to be right for me too!! I loved her prediction, and so far, she predicted that my hubby would get a phone call to be promoted, and he did!, and she said in 6 weeks from her reading (which was last week) that an opportunity would come up for me to get a job in a hospital setting that would be about an hours drive away... I got a call yesterday for an interview at a hospital that is 45 mins away......!! So I'm hooooooping! FX'd!Click to expand...
> 
> Erin that is amazing that she got so much stuff right! Did you have a normal conception reading or a different one? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, just a normal one, but she wrote in her response to me to let her know what I was hoping to find out, so I said "I believe I just paid for the conception/pregnancy that tells about the child, when I will conceive, due date, etc, but my husband is also wondering if he will be promoted and I'm wondering if I'll get a job back in Radiology soon, but if you can't tell me that that's ok!" so that's how she let me know so much, I asked! lol! :haha:
> 
> Britt- I just googled Sandra Conception Readings..
> https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872Click to expand...

Nice one! lol x


----------



## wannabmamma

i got a sandra one and i didnt find her great! she didnt tell me an awfull lot and what she did didnt make and sense :(


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> My OH will kill me......... :rofl:
> 
> lol... I don't tell mine :blush:Click to expand...

bahahaha ME NEITHER!!! :haha: :wacko: :blush:

I told him about this one, but I told him 2 other ones I got were 'FREE' :dohh:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Who is Psychic Star?
> 
> I don't think she has a real name... Just psychic star on ebay.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard people say she does nice in depth readings for people. I want one :brat:
> 
> Erin - please let me know what she says. xClick to expand...
> 
> were would i get a sandra reading from?? i want one now xxClick to expand...
> 
> Voila xxx
> 
> https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872Click to expand...

brill thank you i am gonna get one, what are we like its all i spend my money on lol xx


----------



## erin7707

britt, she does take awhile to get a reading back tho, that was my only gripe about her! but when she does get it to you it's soooo worth it! it took like 10 days I think?


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt, she does take awhile to get a reading back tho, that was my only gripe about her! but when she does get it to you it's soooo worth it! it took like 10 days I think?

thank you, i have just purchased one so we will see, do i have to email her my question or will she email me to ask it? x


----------



## ebony2010

I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...

Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:

Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x

ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...

Yes... spooky...

But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... spooky...
> 
> But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol xClick to expand...

lol i know they prob do, but i still keep buying them lol, but i think even if they arent right but gives you hope and keeps you happy i dont think 5 pound is a lot to get that xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... spooky...
> 
> But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i know they prob do, but i still keep buying them lol, but i think even if they arent right but gives you hope and keeps you happy i dont think 5 pound is a lot to get that xxClick to expand...

lol, you girls are funny, Ebony, I got the psychic star one to kinda be the tiebreaker too.. hopefully she'll say January.. cuz of course that's what I'm hoping to hear! lol! I also believe they see us coming and say 'YESSS another suckerrrrr', lol, but it is fun! I tell myself to TRY not to rely on it.. well.. we all know how that goes.. lol 

Britt, I think I emailed her (I was trying to get an answer from her so I 'played dumb') and said that I didn't get a confirmation email from her, so I was wondering if she had received my payment, and she wrote me back a week later and asked for my question, so I'd say for you to do the same thing.. :)


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... spooky...
> 
> But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i know they prob do, but i still keep buying them lol, but i think even if they arent right but gives you hope and keeps you happy i dont think 5 pound is a lot to get that xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol, you girls are funny, Ebony, I got the psychic star one to kinda be the tiebreaker too.. hopefully she'll say January.. cuz of course that's what I'm hoping to hear! lol! I also believe they see us coming and say 'YESSS another suckerrrrr', lol, but it is fun! I tell myself to TRY not to rely on it.. well.. we all know how that goes.. lol
> 
> Britt, I think I emailed her (I was trying to get an answer from her so I 'played dumb') and said that I didn't get a confirmation email from her, so I was wondering if she had received my payment, and she wrote me back a week later and asked for my question, so I'd say for you to do the same thing.. :)Click to expand...

okay yeah i think i will email tomorrow and just say i havent recieved confirmation and just wanted to check she recieved my payment and i will ask what i need to do, like you say i will play dumb then hopefully she will get in touch thanks x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... spooky...
> 
> But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i know they prob do, but i still keep buying them lol, but i think even if they arent right but gives you hope and keeps you happy i dont think 5 pound is a lot to get that xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol, you girls are funny, Ebony, I got the psychic star one to kinda be the tiebreaker too.. hopefully she'll say January.. cuz of course that's what I'm hoping to hear! lol! I also believe they see us coming and say 'YESSS another suckerrrrr', lol, but it is fun! I tell myself to TRY not to rely on it.. well.. we all know how that goes.. lol
> 
> Britt, I think I emailed her (I was trying to get an answer from her so I 'played dumb') and said that I didn't get a confirmation email from her, so I was wondering if she had received my payment, and she wrote me back a week later and asked for my question, so I'd say for you to do the same thing.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> okay yeah i think i will email tomorrow and just say i havent recieved confirmation and just wanted to check she recieved my payment and i will ask what i need to do, like you say i will play dumb then hopefully she will get in touch thanks xClick to expand...

Yep!! That's what I did! hehe. I just wanted you to be aware that she might take awhile to get back to you because I was starting to get mad! lol!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... spooky...
> 
> But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i know they prob do, but i still keep buying them lol, but i think even if they arent right but gives you hope and keeps you happy i dont think 5 pound is a lot to get that xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol, you girls are funny, Ebony, I got the psychic star one to kinda be the tiebreaker too.. hopefully she'll say January.. cuz of course that's what I'm hoping to hear! lol! I also believe they see us coming and say 'YESSS another suckerrrrr', lol, but it is fun! I tell myself to TRY not to rely on it.. well.. we all know how that goes.. lol
> 
> Britt, I think I emailed her (I was trying to get an answer from her so I 'played dumb') and said that I didn't get a confirmation email from her, so I was wondering if she had received my payment, and she wrote me back a week later and asked for my question, so I'd say for you to do the same thing.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> okay yeah i think i will email tomorrow and just say i havent recieved confirmation and just wanted to check she recieved my payment and i will ask what i need to do, like you say i will play dumb then hopefully she will get in touch thanks xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep!! That's what I did! hehe. I just wanted you to be aware that she might take awhile to get back to you because I was starting to get mad! lol!Click to expand...

thanks, they should know us ttc'ers arent patient!! lol xx


----------



## erin7707

lol, tottttally right!!!! hahaha

Ebony, how did you rename your links? Like to say "My Ovulation Chart" instead of my website?


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... spooky...
> 
> But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i know they prob do, but i still keep buying them lol, but i think even if they arent right but gives you hope and keeps you happy i dont think 5 pound is a lot to get that xxClick to expand...

Very true. I'm going to get a psychic star one on friday but thats my very last.... for now... :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been looking over my Gail reading with Aimee saying March bfp and Dec EDD.... plus I've been worrying over my lp only being 8 days and wondering if I'll have to take progesterone or anything...
> 
> Well Gail says feb/march 2011 bfp with a babay girl at the end of the year. I never believed it because it seemed so far away... :rofl: but she also said she feels I make take something to aid my bfp which could now be true. when she first said it I was like take what?? sperm? :rofl:
> 
> Spooky.... now l need a psychic star one defo to try and confirm it... lol. x
> 
> ahhh so they do all tie in with each other dont they. Yes i think you need psychic star as well lol i get excited when i order one they are addictive, i bet they make loads of money from these forums lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... spooky...
> 
> But they see us all coming and think "SUCKERS!!!" lol xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i know they prob do, but i still keep buying them lol, but i think even if they arent right but gives you hope and keeps you happy i dont think 5 pound is a lot to get that xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol, you girls are funny, Ebony, I got the psychic star one to kinda be the tiebreaker too.. hopefully she'll say January.. cuz of course that's what I'm hoping to hear! lol! I also believe they see us coming and say 'YESSS another suckerrrrr', lol, but it is fun! I tell myself to TRY not to rely on it.. well.. we all know how that goes.. lol
> 
> Britt, I think I emailed her (I was trying to get an answer from her so I 'played dumb') and said that I didn't get a confirmation email from her, so I was wondering if she had received my payment, and she wrote me back a week later and asked for my question, so I'd say for you to do the same thing.. :)Click to expand...

^Yeah I think I want her to confirm march for me. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> lol, tottttally right!!!! hahaha
> 
> Ebony, how did you rename your links? Like to say "My Ovulation Chart" instead of my website?

This is the coding I used [ url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/326eeb]My Ovulation Chart[/url]

I put a gap in between the first [ and url so you'll have to close that gap and then copy in your chart link. Hope that helps. x


----------



## mamadonna

hi all,hope you all had a lovely christmas


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi all,hope you all had a lovely christmas

Hi mamadonna :wave:

How are you? x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi Mamadonna, we missed you!!!

How've you been?? x


----------



## mamadonna

hello i'm good had a lovely xmas missed all u girls 2,

what have i missed?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hello i'm good had a lovely xmas missed all u girls 2,
> 
> what have i missed?

What haven't you missed?!?! Check out jeffsars siggy :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm pregnant!!!!!

got my bfp at 9dpo, so was very nervous for a week, but i am officially PG now!!

did you have a good Christmas?? x


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, you are my biggest supporter!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, you are my biggest supporter!! x

haha I know but you've been ttc for so long you deserve it! :friends:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> ebs, you are my biggest supporter!! x

omg i cant believe i missed that congratulations hun thats fantastic news:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> got my bfp at 9dpo, so was very nervous for a week, but i am officially PG now!!
> 
> did you have a good Christmas?? x

i did thank you,i am so happy for you jeffsar


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun :hugs:

it was a huge shock; i was so convinced i was pregnant last month i had bought loads of tests online which i never used cos :witch: got me, so this time round i just thought 'i'm testing early, sod it!' so i started at 4dpo :blush: by 7dpo, i had v.v.v.v.v.v faint lines, then by 9dpo you barely had to squint to see them, and at 11dpo really dark :bfp: :happydance:

I'm so happy, but obviously after MC in Sept i'm nervous...... but i am determind to have PMA and anyway, you are all joining me in first tri soon anyway!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> it was a huge shock; i was so convinced i was pregnant last month i had bought loads of tests online which i never used cos :witch: got me, so this time round i just thought 'i'm testing early, sod it!' so i started at 4dpo :blush: by 7dpo, i had v.v.v.v.v.v faint lines, then by 9dpo you barely had to squint to see them, and at 11dpo really dark :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy, but obviously after MC in Sept i'm nervous...... but i am determind to have PMA and anyway, you are all joining me in first tri soon anyway!! x

Have you been posting in the first tri yet? x


----------



## mamadonna

i really hope that we join u soon


----------



## jeffsar

no, too scared!!! i'm happier here with you lot :flower:

last time, i was on there every day asking about this pain, that pain, symptom spotting, worrying constantly, comparing....... i've decided to just chill out last time - all that worry didn't stop me MC'ing, and i ended up so stressed.

so, until i feel comfortable - i'm staying put!! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

and we'll be happy to have you stay here with us,hopefully ur good luck will rub off on us


----------



## jeffsar

yip, i'll be sending :dust: to you all evry day!!

in return, you've all to keep your fx'd that my bubs sticks! x


----------



## mamadonna

firmly crossed hun


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun!

so, how do you feel; did you use opk's this month? x


----------



## mamadonna

i did us opks this month got a lovely pos sat and sun on sat the test line went darker faster than the control line, we'll see,i'm cramping so we'll just have to see


----------



## jeffsar

i had two days of really good positives this month - my first month using them - and i was crampy after OV too...... FX'd hun!! x


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i'm not getting myself too excited tho


----------



## jeffsar

that's the best way! i'll keep my fx'd for you! x


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Morning Ladies,
jeffsar and mamadonna I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you :thumbup:

Aimee got back to me and said:
_' I am still getting a very strong connection to January for you in the form of a baby. This may be that you concieve in January. The second date I see for you is April/May 2011 but as I said January is still very strong.'_

I've just done the maths and figured out I could possibly Ov in late Jan if the soya works again for me :happydance: I emailed her back just to say maybe the connection is to my angel as his DD was late Jan. So if I don't get my BFP this month at least I have that :flower:

Gail's reading for me was much more detailed then Aimee's. Gail wrote about three/four paragraphs and Aimee only wrote two lines LOL


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yip, i'll be sending :dust: to you all evry day!!
> 
> in return, you've all to keep your fx'd that my bubs sticks! x

Its a deal! xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

I went to the doctors today as I still feel like hell and she thinks that I did have a very early miscarriage and now that I've stopped bleeding I should start to feel better.

Also.... guess what!!!!!! she says that once I get my next AF she wants to see me and DH to start fertilty tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!

I just need to get him registered at my surgery as she says it would be easier that way and then just wait less that a month! :happydance:

On the downside I was fine until l left the doctors office and it hit me and I cried but I'm trying to concentrate on the positive.... I got pregnant so now I just need their help to get pregnant and stay pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabmamma

im sorry for your loss hun but just keep looking forward!! Does it mean that any of your reading where right tho? xx


----------



## ebony2010

wannabmamma said:


> im sorry for your loss hun but just keep looking forward!! Does it mean that any of your reading where right tho? xx

Yes it does and thank you. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

OMG hun, i am so sorry :hugs: i kinda had a feeling that may have been the case, but i really am sorry. no matter how early, a loss is a loss :cry:

you are right, look at the positives; you can get pregnant!!!!! also remember, you are supposed to be more fertile after a loss so....... this could be a good month for you; having a FS will be a big relief for you too; they will take bloods, scan, check hubby etc. so all your worries should be gone.

are you feeling ok now? x


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies,sorry to hear that you have had a mc ebony sending hugs ur way :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> OMG hun, i am so sorry :hugs: i kinda had a feeling that may have been the case, but i really am sorry. no matter how early, a loss is a loss :cry:
> 
> you are right, look at the positives; you can get pregnant!!!!! also remember, you are supposed to be more fertile after a loss so....... this could be a good month for you; having a FS will be a big relief for you too; they will take bloods, scan, check hubby etc. so all your worries should be gone.
> 
> are you feeling ok now? x

I'm ok just still feel really round. I just feel ugh... do you know what I mean?

I can't believe I can get pregnant! lol. Its nice to know we are doing the right things, like bd at the right time etc. I'm just going to keep on charting and keep on trying.

Do what happens when you go to the doctors for the "fertility chat". she says there are tests they can do at the surgery. Do they refer you on to the fertility clinic if they don't find anything? 

Your baby is the size of a poppyseed! Awwww.... x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening ladies,sorry to hear that you have had a ms ebony sending hugs ur way :hugs:

Thanks mamadonna. :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

well my gp did zilch! he just had us referred after we'd been ttc 18mnths, and we waited another 2 months for FS apt. they did all my bloods, scanned to see if i had PCOS etc. sperm analysis, and just a general health chat. i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and started life long treatment - within a month i had OV'd for first time in around 2 years and i was PG a month later! you know the rest.....

i think the gp test is to see if you have ovulated - you'll need to make apt. for CD21 for that x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well my gp did zilch! he just had us referred after we'd been ttc 18mnths, and we waited another 2 months for FS apt. they did all my bloods, scanned to see if i had PCOS etc. sperm analysis, and just a general health chat. i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and started life long treatment - within a month i had OV'd for first time in around 2 years and i was PG a month later! you know the rest.....
> 
> i think the gp test is to see if you have ovulated - you'll need to make apt. for CD21 for that x

Yeah I think I've read they do the cd3 anc cd21 tests so I thought I'd get an appointment on cd3 if possible. They said they'll do the SA too.

I'm getting quite excited! lol... xxx


----------



## jeffsar

it's a relief to get checked and know that you'll get helped.....it really worked with us. and hubby was told he had brilliant :spermy: so it was an ego boost for him!! x


----------



## jeffsar

wannabmamma said:


> im sorry for your loss hun but just keep looking forward!! Does it mean that any of your reading where right tho? xx

hi wannabmamma, how are you?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it's a relief to get checked and know that you'll get helped.....it really worked with us. and hubby was told he had brilliant :spermy: so it was an ego boost for him!! x

Yeah... I said to him today "at least you know those little swimmers work" lol 

How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet? Did you get it with your son? That pic of him is so cute btw x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> evening ladies,sorry to hear that you have had a mc ebony sending hugs ur way :hugs:

evening mamadonna, how've you been today? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok thanks jeffsar wish it was next week now tho,time seems to be standing still lol

when are you going to see mw?


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> it's a relief to get checked and know that you'll get helped.....it really worked with us. and hubby was told he had brilliant :spermy: so it was an ego boost for him!! x
> 
> Yeah... I said to him today "at least you know those little swimmers work" lol
> 
> How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet? Did you get it with your son? That pic of him is so cute btw xClick to expand...

i'm slightly worried as i haven't really got any symptoms other than being tired........ but saying that, i wasn't very sick with Taylor either. When i MC'd, i had been suffering from bad MS all through so not sure what to think this time! 

i love that photo - he was dressed up for holloween; that's why his hair is all over the place!! x


----------



## wannabmamma

jeffsar said:


> wannabmamma said:
> 
> 
> im sorry for your loss hun but just keep looking forward!! Does it mean that any of your reading where right tho? xx
> 
> hi wannabmamma, how are you?? xClick to expand...

Hey Jeffsar congrats on your pregnancy :hugs:

Im great at the moment OH has said he want to start TTC end of July start of August :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok thanks jeffsar wish it was next week now tho,time seems to be standing still lol
> 
> when are you going to see mw?

i'm off to the MW on the 18th Jan, then the consultant first week in Feb-just to check my thyroid levels. i'll find out on the 18th my scan date too which will terrify me - we only found out bubs hadn't made it at the 12 week scan, heart had stopped about a week before so i'll be so nervous...... PMA though, i will have a healthy baby! x

when you testing?? x


----------



## jeffsar

wannabmamma said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabmamma said:
> 
> 
> im sorry for your loss hun but just keep looking forward!! Does it mean that any of your reading where right tho? xx
> 
> hi wannabmamma, how are you?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jeffsar congrats on your pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> Im great at the moment OH has said he want to start TTC end of July start of August :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i'm very happy :happydance:

That's great he wants to try, are you going to be charting, opk's up til then so you know what's what or just take a few months to chill? x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm ok thanks jeffsar wish it was next week now tho,time seems to be standing still lol
> 
> when are you going to see mw?
> 
> i'm off to the MW on the 18th Jan, then the consultant first week in Feb-just to check my thyroid levels. i'll find out on the 18th my scan date too which will terrify me - we only found out bubs hadn't made it at the 12 week scan, heart had stopped about a week before so i'll be so nervous...... PMA though, i will have a healthy baby! x
> 
> when you testing?? xClick to expand...

i'll probably start testing middle of next week

try not to worry back in 1998 when i was pg with #4 i had my 12 wks scan and everything was fine but a few later it all started to wrong but 3 months later i was pg again and he is a very healthy 11 yr old


----------



## jeffsar

i was so bad last month - i started about 5 dpo.......i'm mad, i know!! x

right, i'm off to bed - i am so tired!! speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## mamadonna

good night


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> it's a relief to get checked and know that you'll get helped.....it really worked with us. and hubby was told he had brilliant :spermy: so it was an ego boost for him!! x
> 
> Yeah... I said to him today "at least you know those little swimmers work" lol
> 
> How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet? Did you get it with your son? That pic of him is so cute btw xClick to expand...
> 
> i'm slightly worried as i haven't really got any symptoms other than being tired........ but saying that, i wasn't very sick with Taylor either. When i MC'd, i had been suffering from bad MS all through so not sure what to think this time!
> 
> i love that photo - he was dressed up for holloween; that's why his hair is all over the place!! xClick to expand...

I'd relish the lack of sickness! If you had very little with Taylor then it will probably be similar :shrug:

He has a cheeky smile! Its so cute. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i was so bad last month - i started about 5 dpo.......i'm mad, i know!! x
> 
> right, i'm off to bed - i am so tired!! speak to you all tomorrow x

Night night xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies!!
How is everyone??

:happydance: a little dance for jeffsar just to show we are still really excited for you!!


nothing much to report really, im going to hold out testing until AF is due, i have had a rise in temp which hopefully is a good sign, but i feel no different so maybe this isnt the cycle for me xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi britt!

i was just about to email you a yummy breakfast but i'm guessing im the only lazy slob not up and about by now! Friday is my day off and talyor has no pre school so we usually sleep in and snuggle watching cartoons - bliss! 

How can you hold off testing?!!?!? i was so bad this month, but i also found it interesting watching the line progress each day from barely visible until when AF was due, a super dark line! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi britt!
> 
> i was just about to email you a yummy breakfast but i'm guessing im the only lazy slob not up and about by now! Friday is my day off and talyor has no pre school so we usually sleep in and snuggle watching cartoons - bliss!
> 
> How can you hold off testing?!!?!? i was so bad this month, but i also found it interesting watching the line progress each day from barely visible until when AF was due, a super dark line! x

i havent had breakie yet so a nice yummy breakfast idea would be brill!

i wouldnt call you lazy, i think you are entitled to a lie in!

i really want to test now but because of my last cycle, i tested so much thinking my period was late and got so many BFN, i dont want to be doing that this cycle just in case it is the same and is going to be another long cycle and i havent even ovulated yet, i will prob cave but i am trying to hold out as long as i can.

How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning ladies having a lazy morning too,dont have to be in at work till later so making the most of it


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning ladies having a lazy morning too,dont have to be in at work till later so making the most of it

i dont blame you, i am a cheat really cos i work at home so really i could get out of bed at 5 to 9 cos i start at 9 lol but i make myself get up early and start cleaning and things just to make sure i dont stay in bed lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning Mammadonna!!

i wish i could work from home; saying that i doubt i would get anything done! x


----------



## mamadonna

i was still up early to get kids ready for school,done house work,now just chilling till i have to get ready for work bliss


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> morning Mammadonna!!
> 
> i wish i could work from home; saying that i doubt i would get anything done! x

lol i know i do have to be strict with myself, it would be easy to sit down stairs and watch tv all day but i have a busy job so i am usually working on something all day which is good, apart from when i am on here of course lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

i did all my housework last night so i didn't have anything to do today!!

you must be very disciplined Britt - the lure of Jeremy kyle is too much for me, lol!! x


----------



## mamadonna

morning jeffsar


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i did all my housework last night so i didn't have anything to do today!!
> 
> you must be very disciplined Britt - the lure of Jeremy kyle is too much for me, lol!! x

i know i like to watch that as well, i get a lunch break still so i usually catch up on tv then lol, i do find it easier to diet though working from home cos i have cook food for breakfast dinner and tea so have a wider choice x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

Guess who's just bought a reading from psychic star! :blush: hahaha I couldn't help myself.

Still feeling like poo but still alot of PMA :happydance:

I just watched Jezza :rofl: A touch of class! doesn't that programme just make you feel so much better about yourself? :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebony!!!
yip, although i am not sure it makes you feel proud to be british......haha!!

oooh, another reading!! i was tempted to get a gender one, what you think?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebony!!!
> yip, although i am not sure it makes you feel proud to be british......haha!!
> 
> oooh, another reading!! i was tempted to get a gender one, what you think?? x

haha no it makes us ashamed to be british :rofl:

Ooohh... yeah you could get one of those! I think you're having a girl but thats just me... lol... x


----------



## wannabmamma

Hi Jeffsar!!

I think im going to start charting in the next few months just to get back into the swing of it lol

Are you going to get a gender reading??


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, why not - although our very own ebs has predicted a girl!!

i'll go try find one.......! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, why not - although our very own ebs has predicted a girl!!
> 
> i'll go try find one.......! x

What were you predicted in your previous readings? x


----------



## wannabmamma

my friend got one yesterday from Aimee and she has her gender scan in two weeks so we will know then lol


----------



## ebony2010

wannabmamma said:


> my friend got one yesterday from Aimee and she has her gender scan in two weeks so we will know then lol

You'll have to let us know when you finds out! :happydance: x


----------



## wannabmamma

oh i will dont worry lol


----------



## ebony2010

wannabmamma said:


> oh i will dont worry lol

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Guess who's just bought a reading from psychic star! :blush: hahaha I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Still feeling like poo but still alot of PMA :happydance:
> 
> I just watched Jezza :rofl: A touch of class! doesn't that programme just make you feel so much better about yourself? :wacko:

ebs, lol, I still haven't gotten my reading from her, but she has been in good contact.. She said I would get it yesterday, and at 8 pm I emailed her saying that I hope she didn't forget about me and hope she had a good vacation, and she wrote me back and said she was sorry that she got backed up over the holidays and that she will do the reading no later than 11 pm tonight- I don't know what that means in US time..


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Guess who's just bought a reading from psychic star! :blush: hahaha I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Still feeling like poo but still alot of PMA :happydance:
> 
> I just watched Jezza :rofl: A touch of class! doesn't that programme just make you feel so much better about yourself? :wacko:
> 
> ebs, lol, I still haven't gotten my reading from her, but she has been in good contact.. She said I would get it yesterday, and at 8 pm I emailed her saying that I hope she didn't forget about me and hope she had a good vacation, and she wrote me back and said she was sorry that she got backed up over the holidays and that she will do the reading no later than 11 pm tonight- I don't know what that means in US time..Click to expand...

Well its 2.40pm here in the uk now if that helps. hope you get it soon!!! x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Guess who's just bought a reading from psychic star! :blush: hahaha I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Still feeling like poo but still alot of PMA :happydance:
> 
> I just watched Jezza :rofl: A touch of class! doesn't that programme just make you feel so much better about yourself? :wacko:
> 
> ebs, lol, I still haven't gotten my reading from her, but she has been in good contact.. She said I would get it yesterday, and at 8 pm I emailed her saying that I hope she didn't forget about me and hope she had a good vacation, and she wrote me back and said she was sorry that she got backed up over the holidays and that she will do the reading no later than 11 pm tonight- I don't know what that means in US time..Click to expand...
> 
> Well its 2.40pm here in the uk now if that helps. hope you get it soon!!! xClick to expand...

this is what she emailed me yesterday, so since it's 9:42 am must be I'll get it before 6 pm.. FXd :) I'll let you know when I get it!


----------



## jeffsar

right girls, who do i get to do my gender prediction, any one heard of any good reccomendations?x


----------



## wannabmamma

the only person i know that got one is my frind and she got it from Aimee have to wait and see if shes right or wrong good thing is shes cheap lol


----------



## jeffsar

come on then, give her website....!!! x


----------



## wannabmamma

www.conceptionreader.webs.com good luck x


----------



## jeffsar

thank you!! x


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, Aimee's verdict below:

Thank you Sarah for you I see a healthy baby girl. 

Aimée
x x

Looks like Ebs may be right.....why did we all pay for predictions, ebs could have done it all for us!! x


----------



## wannabmamma

aww you could have one of each!! haha well done ebs wana do a reading for me haha x


----------



## jeffsar

that would be nice, but tbh, a healthy baby of any colour will be fine by me!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well girls, Aimee's verdict below:
> 
> Thank you Sarah for you I see a healthy baby girl.
> 
> Aimée
> x x
> 
> Looks like Ebs may be right.....why did we all pay for predictions, ebs could have done it all for us!! x

haha I just had a feeling... lol.. What did jenny predict for you? x


----------



## ebony2010

wannabmamma said:


> aww you could have one of each!! haha well done ebs wana do a reading for me haha x

haha l wish l could do stuff like that. I'd predict it for you right away. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> that would be nice, but tbh, a healthy baby of any colour will be fine by me!! x

Any colour... lol... it would be nice to have one of each. x


----------



## jeffsar

it would be nice, but i love my wee boy so much i quite like the idea of two boys as well...... pink, blue, whatever - just please stay healthy and stay put until September! x


----------



## jeffsar

jenny said boy. so far, i have you & aimee saying girl, Jenny boy. however, jenny did get my bfp pretty much right, and aimee said march, so............. 

who knows!! x


----------



## jeffsar

wannabmamma, why you sad today?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> jenny said boy. so far, i have you & aimee saying girl, Jenny boy. however, jenny did get my bfp pretty much right, and aimee said march, so.............
> 
> who knows!! x

I'd believe Jenny then. :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

I can't wait to get my psychic star reading. :happydance: I keep checking my email and now I've just remembered its friday so I'm probably going to have to wait until after the weekend :wacko: aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.....

Patience is not one of my strong points :haha:


----------



## wannabmamma

jeffsar said:


> wannabmamma, why you sad today?? x

oooops I never changed it :blush: i actually pretty happy today lol


----------



## jeffsar

i'm glad you've had a better day! 
i was having a good day, but DH is annoying me......MEN, AARRRRGGGHHHH! x


----------



## erin7707

Ok ladies! Got my reading from Psychic Star, and it is so very detailed and amazing! I love it!! Long story short, she's saying boy, and she sees conception very soon, and my body will be ready this month, and if not this month - if we happen to miss it - then she also sees March 21st - which, if it IS this month, that could also mean that's when my first scan will be... 
FREAKY! I hope she's right!!!! FX'D!!!!!!!
(so ebony, she didn't really break my tie since she said this month and March. haha oh well!)


----------



## jeffsar

ooooh, does she do gender readings???? haha, i knew i wouldn't stop once i had my bfp!! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Ok ladies! Got my reading from Psychic Star, and it is so very detailed and amazing! I love it!! Long story short, she's saying boy, and she sees conception very soon, and my body will be ready this month, and if not this month - if we happen to miss it - then she also sees March 21st - which, if it IS this month, that could also mean that's when my first scan will be...
> FREAKY! I hope she's right!!!! FX'D!!!!!!!
> (so ebony, she didn't really break my tie since she said this month and March. haha oh well!)

OMG!!!!!! :happydance: That is amazing. 

I've wanted a reading from her for a while now as I'd read she does really detailed ones. She's emailed to say that she';s a bit behind so I'll just have to be patient. x


----------



## jeffsar

morning ebs!

what you up to today? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ooooh, does she do gender readings???? haha, i knew i wouldn't stop once i had my bfp!! x

This is her shop on ebay...

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Star-Readings

Gender readings aren't listed I don't think but you could email her and ask her. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning ebs!
> 
> what you up to today? x

Morning Jeffsar :wave:

Well still feeling like death warmed up so I think I've come down with something now... grr....

Been out to do a supermarket shop this morning and now I'm chilling out. Off out for a meal tonight with my inlaws for my FIL's birthday and it should be a nice treat before I start back on ww from monday.

What are you up to today? x


----------



## jeffsar

nothing!! hubby away offshore tomorrow for 9 days so he is having a boys day with taylor, and i'm thinking about not even getting dressed!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> nothing!! hubby away offshore tomorrow for 9 days so he is having a boys day with taylor, and i'm thinking about not even getting dressed!! x

YEY!! My sort of day... a pyjama and dressing gown day! I usually have those snuggled up with my dogs :happydance:

Hubby away for 9 days! You must really miss him when he goes away... mind you, I bet you appreciate the time you are together when he's been away. x


----------



## jeffsar

well, he really annoyed me last night so i have to admit i am quite looking forward to some peace and quiet! 9 days is a bit long though, sure i'll want him back by then! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, he really annoyed me last night so i have to admit i am quite looking forward to some peace and quiet! 9 days is a bit long though, sure i'll want him back by then! x

Oh no! Men....meh! lol Hope he didn't do anything bad. 

You should have a pamper day of face masks, bubbles baths, nails etc.... x


----------



## jeffsar

nah, nothing too bad, just moaning about stuff; i think he forgets how lucky he is sometimes......

Anyway, he is making supper tonight so i'll let him off! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> nah, nothing too bad, just moaning about stuff; i think he forgets how lucky he is sometimes......
> 
> Anyway, he is making supper tonight so i'll let him off! x

My DH is a bit of a moany pants sometimes.

Hey I just noticed that baby jeffsar has gone from a poppy seed to an apple seed! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hey... why are you paranoid? x


----------



## jeffsar

i saw that this morning! seems a bit surreal it's grown so much, i mean, poppy seeds are tiny!!! 

i'm a bit crampy today, and my logical side knows it's just streching pains etc. but my paranoid side is starting to get me worrying.... i'm sure it's nothing; PMA! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i saw that this morning! seems a bit surreal it's grown so much, i mean, poppy seeds are tiny!!!
> 
> i'm a bit crampy today, and my logical side knows it's just streching pains etc. but my paranoid side is starting to get me worrying.... i'm sure it's nothing; PMA! x

Well.... I googled cramping quite a bit the other week as I had it as one of my symptoms....

https://www.familyresource.com/pregnancy/birth/cramping-early-pregnancy-symptom

That is a page I found. Hopefully it will put your mind at rest. x


----------



## jeffsar

that's interesting, thanks Ebs! x


----------



## jeffsar

is anyone watching the 'magicians' on bbc one? Stuart of Stuart and Barry was my best man! my son is totally confused as to why stuart is on tv, when he was at our house earlier! x


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies :wave:

woohoo to the little apple seed jeffsar:thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, strange huh??:happydance:

how are you today? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok was up at toys r us today looking for a bike for my youngest birthday in a few weeks ...couldnt help but go and look at the prams etc,total torture :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i was so tempted yesterday; we were in looking for Magnext stuff....... But i didn't, i have willpower, who knew! x


----------



## mamadonna

i wish i had,i just cant help myself,they also had the back to nature sterilizer with loads of bits reduced from 120 to £50 total bargan


----------



## jeffsar

don't tell me stuff like that!!!!!

i looked at loads of stuff early on in the summer, and i think it made it worse when i MC'd, so this time, nothing until i've seen my healthy baby on a scan!x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah sounds like a good idea thats the way i have always been with my previous pregnancies :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

i've been suprisingly more relaxed than i thought i'd be; although i haven't been posting in first tri or joined a due date thread, i still feel better hiding out here with my pals! last time, i posted threads on every pain, twinge feeling and just got totally stressed. you lot are keeping me sane! x


----------



## mamadonna

thats what we are here for hopefully it'll be your turn to keep us sane soon


----------



## jeffsar

i hope so! i'll feel brave enough to move over if you are with me! x


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls :hi:

how is everyone today? Ebs, nice meal last night?x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls :hi:
> 
> how is everyone today? Ebs, nice meal last night?x

Hiya! :wave:

Lovely meal last night! I was stuffed and it was worth every mouthful! lol Also been at in laws again today for tea :thumbup:

Got my scales working again tonight so I'll jump on them in the morning and pm you my embarrassing credentials... :blush:

Sorry I've not been online today. Went shopping this morning with my mum and then been at in laws the rest of the day. Bought a book on fertility and getting pregnant. DH just rolled his eyes... he thinks I'm obsessed. He thinks right. When I want something I do nothing but research it. lol

Hope you ladies are all ok and have had a good weekend. x


----------



## wannabmamma

Morning Ladies!!

How are you all??

My friend had her gender scan on Friday and she said 2 hours before she left to go to her scan she ordered a gender reading from Aimee as I had been talking about it the night before and she predicted a girl for her so she went to her scan and BAM its a girl lol


----------



## ebony2010

wannabmamma said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> My friend had her gender scan on Friday and she said 2 hours before she left to go to her scan she ordered a gender reading from Aimee as I had been talking about it the night before and she predicted a girl for her so she went to her scan and BAM its a girl lol

OMG!!!! Thats fantastic. Thanks for letting us know. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> is anyone watching the 'magicians' on bbc one? Stuart of Stuart and Barry was my best man! my son is totally confused as to why stuart is on tv, when he was at our house earlier! x

Aww bless him! I didn't see it but when I saw this post I googled it. :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

Hi 
ladies, how is everyone today?

i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.

do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i wish i had,i just cant help myself,they also had the back to nature sterilizer with loads of bits reduced from 120 to £50 total bargan

haha you sound like me! I know what pram I want and I've nearly decided on a nursery theme etc... lol... in fact when I was out shopping yesterday I popped into the mamas and papas outlet shop to eye up my pram. They do lovely clothes too.. A girl can window shop right? :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx

Hi britt! :wave:

I think britt got her bfp at 9dpo so you might be in with a chance. If you do go for it just don't get your hopes up too much as it could be too early.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx
> 
> Hi britt! :wave:
> 
> I think britt got her bfp at 9dpo so you might be in with a chance. If you do go for it just don't get your hopes up too much as it could be too early.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi 
Lol i didnt get my BFP do you mean Jeffsar lol. Yeah i might do an ebay cheapy on the friday then start my digitals on sunday when AF is due. I have just been looking at your chart cos i was thinking although FF has got me as 4dpo and so has my other chart they are still estimating my period being due on the 16th which only makes this phase 10 days but thats same as you isnt it so feel much better now that they might have actually got my ovulation date now. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx
> 
> Hi britt! :wave:
> 
> I think britt got her bfp at 9dpo so you might be in with a chance. If you do go for it just don't get your hopes up too much as it could be too early.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> Lol i didnt get my BFP do you mean Jeffsar lol. Yeah i might do an ebay cheapy on the friday then start my digitals on sunday when AF is due. I have just been looking at your chart cos i was thinking although FF has got me as 4dpo and so has my other chart they are still estimating my period being due on the 16th which only makes this phase 10 days but thats same as you isnt it so feel much better now that they might have actually got my ovulation date now. How are you feeling? xxClick to expand...

Yeah jeffsar :dohh: I'm a bit slow this morning... lol

I'm ok thanks.. I now have a cough and a cold so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself. :blush:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx
> 
> Hi britt! :wave:
> 
> I think britt got her bfp at 9dpo so you might be in with a chance. If you do go for it just don't get your hopes up too much as it could be too early.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> Lol i didnt get my BFP do you mean Jeffsar lol. Yeah i might do an ebay cheapy on the friday then start my digitals on sunday when AF is due. I have just been looking at your chart cos i was thinking although FF has got me as 4dpo and so has my other chart they are still estimating my period being due on the 16th which only makes this phase 10 days but thats same as you isnt it so feel much better now that they might have actually got my ovulation date now. How are you feeling? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah jeffsar :dohh: I'm a bit slow this morning... lol
> 
> I'm ok thanks.. I now have a cough and a cold so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself. :blush:Click to expand...

ahhh :hugs: poor you, hope your feeling better soon!! you need to get better soon cos i bet your close to ovulation arent you? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx
> 
> Hi britt! :wave:
> 
> I think britt got her bfp at 9dpo so you might be in with a chance. If you do go for it just don't get your hopes up too much as it could be too early.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> Lol i didnt get my BFP do you mean Jeffsar lol. Yeah i might do an ebay cheapy on the friday then start my digitals on sunday when AF is due. I have just been looking at your chart cos i was thinking although FF has got me as 4dpo and so has my other chart they are still estimating my period being due on the 16th which only makes this phase 10 days but thats same as you isnt it so feel much better now that they might have actually got my ovulation date now. How are you feeling? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah jeffsar :dohh: I'm a bit slow this morning... lol
> 
> I'm ok thanks.. I now have a cough and a cold so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh :hugs: poor you, hope your feeling better soon!! you need to get better soon cos i bet your close to ovulation arent you? xxClick to expand...

I'll still be :sex: even if I'm at deaths door! lol xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx
> 
> Hi britt! :wave:
> 
> I think britt got her bfp at 9dpo so you might be in with a chance. If you do go for it just don't get your hopes up too much as it could be too early.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> Lol i didnt get my BFP do you mean Jeffsar lol. Yeah i might do an ebay cheapy on the friday then start my digitals on sunday when AF is due. I have just been looking at your chart cos i was thinking although FF has got me as 4dpo and so has my other chart they are still estimating my period being due on the 16th which only makes this phase 10 days but thats same as you isnt it so feel much better now that they might have actually got my ovulation date now. How are you feeling? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah jeffsar :dohh: I'm a bit slow this morning... lol
> 
> I'm ok thanks.. I now have a cough and a cold so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh :hugs: poor you, hope your feeling better soon!! you need to get better soon cos i bet your close to ovulation arent you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll still be :sex: even if I'm at deaths door! lol xxxClick to expand...

lol good still got a baby to make even when ill! x


----------



## ebony2010

Hell yeah! :rofl:

I was thinking maybe being ill will make this month a no go so that my prediction for March is right :shrug:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hell yeah! :rofl:
> 
> I was thinking maybe being ill will make this month a no go so that my prediction for March is right :shrug:

no you will still do it, we have to stick to our agreement with jeffsar we have to go into the next forum with her this month! x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had,i just cant help myself,they also had the back to nature sterilizer with loads of bits reduced from 120 to £50 total bargan
> 
> haha you sound like me! I know what pram I want and I've nearly decided on a nursery theme etc... lol... in fact when I was out shopping yesterday I popped into the mamas and papas outlet shop to eye up my pram. They do lovely clothes too.. A girl can window shop right? :winkwink:Click to expand...

of cors they can..theres nothung wrong with a little windoww shopping,we'll call it planning in advance


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hell yeah! :rofl:
> 
> I was thinking maybe being ill will make this month a no go so that my prediction for March is right :shrug:
> 
> no you will still do it, we have to stick to our agreement with jeffsar we have to go into the next forum with her this month! xClick to expand...

I will be trying my hardest :thumbup: When is your AF due? This coming weekend? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had,i just cant help myself,they also had the back to nature sterilizer with loads of bits reduced from 120 to £50 total bargan
> 
> haha you sound like me! I know what pram I want and I've nearly decided on a nursery theme etc... lol... in fact when I was out shopping yesterday I popped into the mamas and papas outlet shop to eye up my pram. They do lovely clothes too.. A girl can window shop right? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> of cors they can..theres nothung wrong with a little windoww shopping,we'll call it planning in advanceClick to expand...

Planning in advance. I like that! :haha: I'm sadly getting as obsessed with the planning of the nursery etc as I was with my wedding :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx

i still think you should test, i saw lines at 8dpo!! but - i wouldn't use a digi that early, they are nowhere near as sensitive. get a pack of Superdrug tests, they ar 10miu and thats what i got my early bfps on - my digi only worked a day before af due x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

i had a crazy day at work and am in a dilemma!!!! my boss took me out for lunch and has offered me a promotion; starting August, you know, when i am due to go on maternity leave?!?!!? after the MC , i really don't want to tempt fate and tell anyone too early on, but he's only giving me a week to think about it - what do i do?! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> i had a crazy day at work and am in a dilemma!!!! my boss took me out for lunch and has offered me a promotion; starting August, you know, when i am due to go on maternity leave?!?!!? after the MC , i really don't want to tempt fate and tell anyone too early on, but he's only giving me a week to think about it - what do i do?! x

First of all, congratulations! Second of all, who says you have to tell him already? :shrug: Just accept the promotion! And THEN tell him when you're ready! They won't take the position away from you, and if they do, that's against the law! :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> i had a crazy day at work and am in a dilemma!!!! my boss took me out for lunch and has offered me a promotion; starting August, you know, when i am due to go on maternity leave?!?!!? after the MC , i really don't want to tempt fate and tell anyone too early on, but he's only giving me a week to think about it - what do i do?! x

Ooh that is a dilemma. Do you know what? I'd tell him but ask him to keep quiet about it. If you are really worried you could jinx it you could just turn it down and say you don't want the extra responsibility at the moment :shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! do you really think i could do that...??? i don't want to anger tham because i actually really love my job and i definelty want to go back; the new job would be great but i think i would really upset them going off just as the role was supposed to start..... AARRGGHHH life is never easy is it??

oh, and i hear Aimee got a gender prediction right for wannabmamma's friend.....looks like i might be having a girl then! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi erin! do you really think i could do that...??? i don't want to anger tham because i actually really love my job and i definelty want to go back; the new job would be great but i think i would really upset them going off just as the role was supposed to start..... AARRGGHHH life is never easy is it??
> 
> oh, and i hear Aimee got a gender prediction right for wannabmamma's friend.....looks like i might be having a girl then! x

Yes!!! If she;s right then you're having a girl and I'll be pregnant by March :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

just popping in to say hi before one born every minute starts


----------



## jeffsar

i know it's just a bit of fun, but i do like this readings malarky! 

right girls, i've sky plussed one born every minute, away to remind myself of whats to come....!! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hell yeah! :rofl:
> 
> I was thinking maybe being ill will make this month a no go so that my prediction for March is right :shrug:
> 
> no you will still do it, we have to stick to our agreement with jeffsar we have to go into the next forum with her this month! xClick to expand...
> 
> I will be trying my hardest :thumbup: When is your AF due? This coming weekend? xClick to expand...

well i think it is due on the 16th but with my cycles i can only guess lol x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> i am no 4dpo lol again !!! chart changed but still okay it is saying my chances are good with how we covered it.
> 
> do you think it is silly to test on friday on hubbys birthday i will be 8dpo??? i have just ordered some clear blue dig's, they are 7 pound now on amazon for a pack of 2, so now i will have 3 of them. So i was hoping to take one on friday, then 1 on sun if AF doesnt show, then one mid week if still doesnt show but i dont know now with FF changing my dates xx
> 
> i still think you should test, i saw lines at 8dpo!! but - i wouldn't use a digi that early, they are nowhere near as sensitive. get a pack of Superdrug tests, they ar 10miu and thats what i got my early bfps on - my digi only worked a day before af due xClick to expand...

thanks i think i will, roll on friday it would be such a nice b day present for him if it is positive x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi erin! do you really think i could do that...??? i don't want to anger tham because i actually really love my job and i definelty want to go back; the new job would be great but i think i would really upset them going off just as the role was supposed to start..... AARRGGHHH life is never easy is it??
> 
> oh, and i hear Aimee got a gender prediction right for wannabmamma's friend.....looks like i might be having a girl then! x

You could just say you didn't know you were pregnant when you accepted the position? :flower:


----------



## britt24

Hi 
I was starting to wonder were everyone was today, no one had been on until now lol thought everyone had left me home alone!!

How are you ? x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Hi
> I was starting to wonder were everyone was today, no one had been on until now lol thought everyone had left me home alone!!
> 
> How are you ? x

lol, I'm around!! I'm at work though... after a horrible night's sleep because DD is having ear problems again and she was awake. and I mean AWAKE. we had to watch TV from 1 am until 4 am!!!!!! So needless to say I'm really having trouble focusing on work.......
:coffee:

How are you?!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I was starting to wonder were everyone was today, no one had been on until now lol thought everyone had left me home alone!!
> 
> How are you ? x
> 
> lol, I'm around!! I'm at work though... after a horrible night's sleep because DD is having ear problems again and she was awake. and I mean AWAKE. we had to watch TV from 1 am until 4 am!!!!!! So needless to say I'm really having trouble focusing on work.......
> :coffee:
> 
> How are you?!Click to expand...

gosh i bet you are tired! just noticed on your ticker you are at ovulation good luck!!

i am okay i am 5dpo now so hoping this is it, just got to wait to test now!! x


----------



## erin7707

Yes, hopefully we'll catch our eggie this month! 
I'm having horrible lower abdominal pain today- Like a TON of pressure and like I'm bloated... scares me that I have a cyst or something? I don't know anything about them, but I've had a lot of O pains this cycle, and today's is the worst, I'm hoping it's just my follicles are about to burst and release my egg, I just wish it would happen soon, this is so uncomfortable! 
My Fx'd for you this month! I hope we all get our BFPs :)


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> Yes, hopefully we'll catch our eggie this month!
> I'm having horrible lower abdominal pain today- Like a TON of pressure and like I'm bloated... scares me that I have a cyst or something? I don't know anything about them, but I've had a lot of O pains this cycle, and today's is the worst, I'm hoping it's just my follicles are about to burst and release my egg, I just wish it would happen soon, this is so uncomfortable!
> My Fx'd for you this month! I hope we all get our BFPs :)


bloating is a sign for ovulation though isnt it, it might be a really good sign!!
i have got 2 more readings one from sandra and now i am waiting for star lol just cant help it x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, hopefully we'll catch our eggie this month!
> I'm having horrible lower abdominal pain today- Like a TON of pressure and like I'm bloated... scares me that I have a cyst or something? I don't know anything about them, but I've had a lot of O pains this cycle, and today's is the worst, I'm hoping it's just my follicles are about to burst and release my egg, I just wish it would happen soon, this is so uncomfortable!
> My Fx'd for you this month! I hope we all get our BFPs :)
> 
> 
> bloating is a sign for ovulation though isnt it, it might be a really good sign!!
> i have got 2 more readings one from sandra and now i am waiting for star lol just cant help it xClick to expand...

Yeah, I've just never had this much pressure before! Hoping it's a good sign though!
Oh I cant' wait to hear what they have to say! Both gave very thorough readings, I loved it! Did you email Sandra and 'play dumb' and ask if she had received your payment? Did she get back to you and ask you for your questions?


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, hopefully we'll catch our eggie this month!
> I'm having horrible lower abdominal pain today- Like a TON of pressure and like I'm bloated... scares me that I have a cyst or something? I don't know anything about them, but I've had a lot of O pains this cycle, and today's is the worst, I'm hoping it's just my follicles are about to burst and release my egg, I just wish it would happen soon, this is so uncomfortable!
> My Fx'd for you this month! I hope we all get our BFPs :)
> 
> 
> bloating is a sign for ovulation though isnt it, it might be a really good sign!!
> i have got 2 more readings one from sandra and now i am waiting for star lol just cant help it xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've just never had this much pressure before! Hoping it's a good sign though!
> Oh I cant' wait to hear what they have to say! Both gave very thorough readings, I loved it! Did you email Sandra and 'play dumb' and ask if she had received your payment? Did she get back to you and ask you for your questions?Click to expand...

well i paid and then she email me saying please send a pic and your question, so i sent them and didnt hear anything, so i emailed saying i just wanted to check you got the email with the pic okay and that it didnt get blocked (lol thought that might work) and she emailed me back a really detailed reading was good, just got to wait and see if it comes true. Only thing is she has given March as my month and i want jan lol x


----------



## erin7707

omg! I wasn't expecting that she'd get back to you so quickly!! That's great! I know, I always want people to say sooner than that too because we weren't going to try in March or April, and wait until late May to try again, because we don't want another baby so close to the holidays. DD just turned 2 yesterday.. and I feel bad that she has her bday so close to christmas!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> omg! I wasn't expecting that she'd get back to you so quickly!! That's great! I know, I always want people to say sooner than that too because we weren't going to try in March or April, and wait until late May to try again, because we don't want another baby so close to the holidays. DD just turned 2 yesterday.. and I feel bad that she has her bday so close to christmas!

i know i wasnt expecting it to come through that quick.

i suppose really i should be thankful that all the readings have told me i will concieve and that there will be no problems, but not matter what you always want more dont you lol never satisfied!

ahh bless her im sure it wont bother her! xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> omg! I wasn't expecting that she'd get back to you so quickly!! That's great! I know, I always want people to say sooner than that too because we weren't going to try in March or April, and wait until late May to try again, because we don't want another baby so close to the holidays. DD just turned 2 yesterday.. and I feel bad that she has her bday so close to christmas!
> 
> i know i wasnt expecting it to come through that quick.
> 
> i suppose really i should be thankful that all the readings have told me i will concieve and that there will be no problems, but not matter what you always want more dont you lol never satisfied!
> 
> ahh bless her im sure it wont bother her! xxClick to expand...

yeah, that's true! I wanted Star to give me a tiebreaker but she said that my body was ready to conceive this month, but if we happen to miss it that she also sees March 21st, but that if I do get PG this month that March 21st could be my first scan/appt. but it will have something to do with my pregnancy.. crazy!


----------



## ebony2010

Evening ladies! Hope you are all ok.

I'm hoping my psychic star comes tomorrow. She said she'd try to do my reading Wednesday or Thursday. 

Please say this month... please say this month.... please say this month... lol x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Evening ladies! Hope you are all ok.
> 
> I'm hoping my psychic star comes tomorrow. She said she'd try to do my reading Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Please say this month... please say this month.... please say this month... lol x

Good luck I hope you get it soon!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! Hope you are all ok.
> 
> I'm hoping my psychic star comes tomorrow. She said she'd try to do my reading Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Please say this month... please say this month.... please say this month... lol x
> 
> Good luck I hope you get it soon!Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm so impatient. 

Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls! 

sorry britt, couldn't get on at work today, it's been crazy! 
remember, it's weigh in time tomorrow!

how's everyone today?? i've got really sore bbs today, but other than that i still don't feel very pregnant! x


----------



## mamadonna

evening all.i'm ok thanks working hard so quite tired.think i mite be getting a cold i'm starting to get a sore throat


----------



## jeffsar

that's a PG sign!!!!!!

go to superdrug and :test::test::test: :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening all.i'm ok thanks working hard so quite tired.think i mite be getting a cold i'm starting to get a sore throat

I have a cold. Ugh.... Hope you don't get one too.x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> sorry britt, couldn't get on at work today, it's been crazy!
> remember, it's weigh in time tomorrow!
> 
> how's everyone today?? i've got really sore bbs today, but other than that i still don't feel very pregnant! x

Have you made any decisions about work? x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> that's a PG sign!!!!!!
> 
> go to superdrug and :test::test::test: :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> sorry britt, couldn't get on at work today, it's been crazy!
> remember, it's weigh in time tomorrow!
> 
> how's everyone today?? i've got really sore bbs today, but other than that i still don't feel very pregnant! x
> 
> Have you made any decisions about work? xClick to expand...

no, not yet! my hubby is home on Monday so i'll talk to him properly then, but my gut is if i lie, they will be really pissed off; i might just have to explain i'd love the job but..... and beg him not to say anything to anyone... i don't know! x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> that's a PG sign!!!!!!
> 
> go to superdrug and :test::test::test: :haha:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

you promised me you were coming to first tri - too scared to go alone! 

seriously though, my very first hint of a line was 8dpo on a SD, then at 9 dpo, i didn't even have to squint..... x


----------



## mamadonna

i am so hoping that i'm coming alone to the first tri with you,i mite go on my lunch tomorrow and get 1 :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> i am so hoping that i'm coming alone to the first tri with you,i mite go on my lunch tomorrow and get 1 :happydance:

You meant coming 'along' right!? Not alone!? You've got a bunch more of us that will be joining you both in the 1st tri this month! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i am so hoping that i'm coming alone to the first tri with you,i mite go on my lunch tomorrow and get 1 :happydance:
> 
> You meant coming 'along' right!? Not alone!? You've got a bunch more of us that will be joining you both in the 1st tri this month! :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol yes sorry i'm watching aristocats with my lil one not concentrating :wacko::blush:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i am so hoping that i'm coming alone to the first tri with you,i mite go on my lunch tomorrow and get 1 :happydance:
> 
> You meant coming 'along' right!? Not alone!? You've got a bunch more of us that will be joining you both in the 1st tri this month! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yes sorry i'm watching aristocats with my lil one not concentrating :wacko::blush:Click to expand...

hehe I was kidding, I knew that's what you meant, just teasin ya :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

it'll be great if we can carry this thread over to the first tri


----------



## erin7707

sooo agree!


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i would love that!!! i still haven't posted there.......just feels so scary after last time. also the group for september mums is called the Sweetpeas; and the one i was in for april was sweetpeas too -the spooky side of me thinks that if i join the same will happen....... am i losing the plot?!!? lol x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> sorry britt, couldn't get on at work today, it's been crazy!
> remember, it's weigh in time tomorrow!
> 
> how's everyone today?? i've got really sore bbs today, but other than that i still don't feel very pregnant! x
> 
> Have you made any decisions about work? xClick to expand...
> 
> no, not yet! my hubby is home on Monday so i'll talk to him properly then, but my gut is if i lie, they will be really pissed off; i might just have to explain i'd love the job but..... and beg him not to say anything to anyone... i don't know! xClick to expand...

I suppose the thing you have to think about is that you have to return and work with them and if you love your job you don't want to spoil that. Good luck with your decision. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> it'll be great if we can carry this thread over to the first tri

I would love that :happydance:


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies

I agree we sooo need to take this thread through to 1st!!

i am a little excited today :happydance: i got a big temp rise highest one yet i am so hoping that is a good sign!!!

i dont feel any different only thing i noticed yesterday was i had a few period like cramps but they have gone now xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I agree we sooo need to take this thread through to 1st!!
> 
> i am a little excited today :happydance: i got a big temp rise highest one yet i am so hoping that is a good sign!!!
> 
> i dont feel any different only thing i noticed yesterday was i had a few period like cramps but they have gone now xx

Ooh just checked your chart out! Looks good :thumbup: I really hope this is it for you. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> I agree we sooo need to take this thread through to 1st!!
> 
> i am a little excited today :happydance: i got a big temp rise highest one yet i am so hoping that is a good sign!!!
> 
> i dont feel any different only thing i noticed yesterday was i had a few period like cramps but they have gone now xx
> 
> Ooh just checked your chart out! Looks good :thumbup: I really hope this is it for you. xxxClick to expand...

thank you, i just hope it stays up!! i cant wait to take my temp tomorrow.

How are you feeling? any better today? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> I agree we sooo need to take this thread through to 1st!!
> 
> i am a little excited today :happydance: i got a big temp rise highest one yet i am so hoping that is a good sign!!!
> 
> i dont feel any different only thing i noticed yesterday was i had a few period like cramps but they have gone now xx
> 
> Ooh just checked your chart out! Looks good :thumbup: I really hope this is it for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i just hope it stays up!! i cant wait to take my temp tomorrow.
> 
> How are you feeling? any better today? xClick to expand...

Still full of cold but starting to feel better, thank you.

I'm so excited for you. I hope this is it for you and I'm not far behind you. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> I agree we sooo need to take this thread through to 1st!!
> 
> i am a little excited today :happydance: i got a big temp rise highest one yet i am so hoping that is a good sign!!!
> 
> i dont feel any different only thing i noticed yesterday was i had a few period like cramps but they have gone now xx
> 
> Ooh just checked your chart out! Looks good :thumbup: I really hope this is it for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i just hope it stays up!! i cant wait to take my temp tomorrow.
> 
> How are you feeling? any better today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Still full of cold but starting to feel better, thank you.
> 
> I'm so excited for you. I hope this is it for you and I'm not far behind you. xClick to expand...

ahh thanks, and you wont be we are in it together, just looked at your chart time goes so fast you are nearly at ovulation again!! then 2ww x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ahh thanks, and you wont be we are in it together, just looked at your chart time goes so fast you are nearly at ovulation again!! then 2ww x

Thanks :friends:

I know! On CD1 you feel like you'll never get there and now I nearly am. lolx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, work crazy so i can't get on much during the day just now; off friday though, woohoo! 

well, still don't feel very pregnant...... bbs a bit sore and i felt a bit sick at supper time but really, nothing i'd call a symptom! worrying...... stop it sarah, PMA, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, work crazy so i can't get on much during the day just now; off friday though, woohoo!
> 
> well, still don't feel very pregnant...... bbs a bit sore and i felt a bit sick at supper time but really, nothing i'd call a symptom! worrying...... stop it sarah, PMA, lol! x

Symptom spotting still? tut tut :nope: lol

Just relax... lol... I know last time it ended badly but you have a huge chance for this time to be fine. :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i should be grateful i'm not sick as a dog; but it's bizarre, i just don't feel pregnant - i actually took another test today just to check and obviuosly line popped up straight away and was darker than control, but i just feel normal! x


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies


----------



## jeffsar

hi everyone; where have we all been?!?
hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## erin7707

So girls, I'm 1 DPO... I O'd yesterday, thank gosh! BUT. I'm worried we didn't BD enough, and that we should have BD'd last night too.. we did it the 2 days before O, but I'm just worried now after what Psychic Star said that this cycle could go missed, I feel like we should have tried to do it last night too, but he had trouble 'performing' on night #2 in a row, so I can only imagine what night #3 in a row would have been, plus both of us were extremely tired because our DD was up all night the 2 nights before.. *sigh.. I hope we did enough!! 
You can check out my chart in my siggy!


----------



## erin7707

ebony-- did you get your reading back from psychic star yet? Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin!!

i am sure that you had a good 'supply' in there:haha:
we only BD'd up to my surge, not after as hubby went offshore, and that's me almost at 6 weeks now! fx'd you caught that eggy hun x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi erin!!
> 
> i am sure that you had a good 'supply' in there:haha:
> we only BD'd up to my surge, not after as hubby went offshore, and that's me almost at 6 weeks now! fx'd you caught that eggy hun x

Oh good!!! Thank you, that eases me a little bit.. I think the reason why I am stressing is just because Star said 'it may go missed'... :shrug: 

:flower:
How are you?


----------



## jeffsar

i'm ok, got a headache today, but other than that i am fine! still don't feel pregnant......... i am trying not to worry but i have to admit i am starting to...!! 

loads of them said Jan to you, so keep your fx'd, PMA! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i'm ok, got a headache today, but other than that i am fine! still don't feel pregnant......... i am trying not to worry but i have to admit i am starting to...!!
> 
> loads of them said Jan to you, so keep your fx'd, PMA! x

Yeah let's hope! Looks like it's either that, or March, and I didn't want to TTC in march because I don't want a holiday baby! But when the time comes I don't think we'd be able to 'stop trying' just because we're selfish and want to time the birthday right! haha. 

That's probably a good thing that you're not feeling pregnant, at least you're not stuck with your head in the toilet all day! I dont think I started getting morning sickness til 7 or 8 wks..


----------



## mamadonna

hello where is every1 these days i keep missing every1

hello erin yeah for ovulation,now the dreaded 2ww fingers crossed this is it for you

well afm i think i might have done it,dont really wanna shout it from the roof tops yet but i done an ic yesturday and it had a very very faint line i thought my eyes were playing tricks,then this morning a little darker and totally noticable this afternoon dont wanna get too excited yet gonna do anther test in the morning and if its pos i'll be posting in the bfp announcements tomorrow after work


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> hello where is every1 these days i keep missing every1
> 
> hello erin yeah for ovulation,now the dreaded 2ww fingers crossed this is it for you
> 
> well afm i think i might have done it,dont really wanna shout it from the roof tops yet but i done an ic yesturday and it had a very very faint line i thought my eyes were playing tricks,then this morning a little darker and totally noticable this afternoon dont wanna get too excited yet gonna do anther test in the morning and if its pos i'll be posting in the bfp announcements tomorrow after work

OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

LET ME SEE!!!

i am so so so happy for you!! x


----------



## mamadonna

i'll get some pics if its pos in the morning 

haven't even told dh yet cos i wanna make sure


----------



## jeffsar

i am so pleased for you; fx'd this is it - you did promise me you were coming to first tri with me! x


----------



## mamadonna

i like to keep a promise ;)


----------



## jeffsar

I'm so glad you have! :friends:

OMG, i can't believe it, i think it makes it all more real knowing i'm not alone! :dance:


----------



## mamadonna

omg i really hope my test is pos in the morning


----------



## jeffsar

it will be hun - if you are getting BFP's on IC's you'll def. show a clear positive on a midstream test; i got bfp at 9dpo, but IC's only showed up enough to see at 13dpo! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hello where is every1 these days i keep missing every1
> 
> hello erin yeah for ovulation,now the dreaded 2ww fingers crossed this is it for you
> 
> well afm i think i might have done it,dont really wanna shout it from the roof tops yet but i done an ic yesturday and it had a very very faint line i thought my eyes were playing tricks,then this morning a little darker and totally noticable this afternoon dont wanna get too excited yet gonna do anther test in the morning and if its pos i'll be posting in the bfp announcements tomorrow after work
> 
> OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> LET ME SEE!!!
> 
> i am so so so happy for you!! xClick to expand...

YAY!! I second that!!! wooo! congrats!


----------



## jeffsar

erin, are you coming with us?? :haha:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna- THAT MEANS SANDRA WAS RIGHT! and boy girl twins?! I hope she is right on the bfp month for me too!!!


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin, are you coming with us?? :haha:

GIRL!!! I hope so!!!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

thats the second time she has been right for me unfortunatley 1st on ended in mc


----------



## jeffsar

Not this time hun, we are having sticky beans this time; i have found my PMA and i'm sending it your way!! 

erin, you ARE coming with us, the PMA is on it's way to you too :thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> thats the second time she has been right for me unfortunatley 1st on ended in mc

WOW!! she must have a good connection with you! 
She predicted a celebration around Xmas/January, January BFP, Sept. 27th would be a date to keep in mind for me. My due date for this cycle would be Oct. 4th, so I very well could deliver on Sept. 27th! 
I asked about hubby getting a promotion, she said a phone call would be made soon and she saw him chairing a meeting -- well, he got a phone call less than a week later, and he holds a lot of meetings because he got a supervisors position. 
I asked about me getting back into the field of Radiology. She said an opportunity would arise in about 6 weeks. 6 weeks was the middle of the holiday weeks, like between Christmas and new years, the following week, I got a call for an interview. She said it would be in a hospital, with about an hours drive, it's in a hospital with a 45 minute drive but I'll have to leave an hour early so I can park and ride the shuttle bus in to work........ I GOT THE JOB!

HOW FREAKY, RIGHT?!?!? :haha::wacko::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

omg that girl is good!


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> Not this time hun, we are having sticky beans this time; i have found my PMA and i'm sending it your way!!
> 
> erin, you ARE coming with us, the PMA is on it's way to you too :thumbup:

Aww thank you sweetie! :flower: I HOPE! :cloud9:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> omg that girl is good!

if I get a BFP this cycle I might just faint at how correct she was without even MEETING me!? thru a picture and dob and names? how weird!
I'm trying not to get my hopes up though.. but with everything else being right... it's kinda hard not to!
:blush:


----------



## mamadonna

well i'm off now girls i will be on as soon as i can tomorrow,will be late as at work all day

nite all x


----------



## mamadonna

just thought i'd let you kno test was neg this morning,i shud of kno aaaggghhhh damn ic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry jeffsar but hopefully i'll not be too far behind you


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

thats it this is defo the month for all of us on here!!

i have had a temp rise today so hoping yesterday was implantation, i tested this morning for hubbys birthday but got BFN but i was kinda expecting that at 8dpo, so i will re test maybe sunday or monday and i will keep you all updated x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> just thought i'd let you kno test was neg this morning,i shud of kno aaaggghhhh damn ic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry jeffsar but hopefully i'll not be too far behind you

go get yourself a proper test; try to get an asda or superdrug, they are most sensitive. honestly, if you had faint lines on IC they will be better; like i said my ic's were days behind the other tests x


----------



## jeffsar

hi Britt!

8dpo is still early - next couple of days should be better and your chart looks fab! x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> just thought i'd let you kno test was neg this morning,i shud of kno aaaggghhhh damn ic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry jeffsar but hopefully i'll not be too far behind you

go get another test like jeffsar said crossing everythig for you xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi Britt!
> 
> 8dpo is still early - next couple of days should be better and your chart looks fab! x

thanks i was sooo relieved when my temp went back up today!
just hope it carries on going up now!

have you got any appointments booked in? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies! 

Just caught up on yesterdays posts. I was at college yesterday and never got the chance to come online.

Mamadonna... are you going to test again tomorrow? Fx'd for you!!!!

Well..... I got my psychic star reading back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little girl by xmas and a boy in 2014. :happydance: She says there is no medical problems with me and that if I don;t concieve in the next 3 months I might need a bit of medical assistance (I suppose she must mean something like clomid or something) but March is standing out to her just like Aimee said so it doesn't look like I'll be concieving until March :cry: It'll be worth the wait though. Gail also said she could see me taking something to help me get pregnant which at the time made no sense to me but sort of does now.

It was a lovely reading though and she told me what my babies would be like... :baby:

How is everyone today? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Wow!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> thats it this is defo the month for all of us on here!!
> 
> i have had a temp rise today so hoping yesterday was implantation, i tested this morning for hubbys birthday but got BFN but i was kinda expecting that at 8dpo, so i will re test maybe sunday or monday and i will keep you all updated x

Just had a look at your chart. If that was your implantation dip I think you should be able to test in a couple more days. I had a dip last month and I googled it and read that some people show up 3-4 days after the dip.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Just caught up on yesterdays posts. I was at college yesterday and never got the chance to come online.
> 
> Mamadonna... are you going to test again tomorrow? Fx'd for you!!!!
> 
> Well..... I got my psychic star reading back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little girl by xmas and a boy in 2014. :happydance: She says there is no medical problems with me and that if I don;t concieve in the next 3 months I might need a bit of medical assistance (I suppose she must mean something like clomid or something) but March is standing out to her just like Aimee said so it doesn't look like I'll be concieving until March :cry: It'll be worth the wait though. Gail also said she could see me taking something to help me get pregnant which at the time made no sense to me but sort of does now.
> 
> It was a lovely reading though and she told me what my babies would be like... :baby:
> 
> How is everyone today? x

Hi 
yey all the family is on today lol!
ahh its so nice when they send a nice detailed reading isnt it rather than 
BFP MARCH BOY lol
thing is i know it would be nice not to have to wait until March but if that month is going to be a certain BFP then its worth all the wait isnt it.

ahh thats so sweet as well have you got a picture now in your head? i cant wait to get mine she said today or tomorrow x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> Wow!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> thats it this is defo the month for all of us on here!!
> 
> i have had a temp rise today so hoping yesterday was implantation, i tested this morning for hubbys birthday but got BFN but i was kinda expecting that at 8dpo, so i will re test maybe sunday or monday and i will keep you all updated x
> 
> Just had a look at your chart. If that was your implantation dip I think you should be able to test in a couple more days. I had a dip last month and I googled it and read that some people show up 3-4 days after the dip.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you i hope it was, testing sunday maybe monday so fingers crossed xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Just caught up on yesterdays posts. I was at college yesterday and never got the chance to come online.
> 
> Mamadonna... are you going to test again tomorrow? Fx'd for you!!!!
> 
> Well..... I got my psychic star reading back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little girl by xmas and a boy in 2014. :happydance: She says there is no medical problems with me and that if I don;t concieve in the next 3 months I might need a bit of medical assistance (I suppose she must mean something like clomid or something) but March is standing out to her just like Aimee said so it doesn't look like I'll be concieving until March :cry: It'll be worth the wait though. Gail also said she could see me taking something to help me get pregnant which at the time made no sense to me but sort of does now.
> 
> It was a lovely reading though and she told me what my babies would be like... :baby:
> 
> How is everyone today? x
> 
> Hi
> yey all the family is on today lol!
> ahh its so nice when they send a nice detailed reading isnt it rather than
> BFP MARCH BOY lol
> thing is i know it would be nice not to have to wait until March but if that month is going to be a certain BFP then its worth all the wait isnt it.
> 
> ahh thats so sweet as well have you got a picture now in your head? i cant wait to get mine she said today or tomorrow xClick to expand...

Well she said she'd try to get it to me Wednesday/Thursday and it came Wednesday evening so fingers crossed you'll get yours tonight. x


----------



## jeffsar

i thought about getting a reading but i am worried she doesn't mention i am pregnant!! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Just caught up on yesterdays posts. I was at college yesterday and never got the chance to come online.
> 
> Mamadonna... are you going to test again tomorrow? Fx'd for you!!!!
> 
> Well..... I got my psychic star reading back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A little girl by xmas and a boy in 2014. :happydance: She says there is no medical problems with me and that if I don;t concieve in the next 3 months I might need a bit of medical assistance (I suppose she must mean something like clomid or something) but March is standing out to her just like Aimee said so it doesn't look like I'll be concieving until March :cry: It'll be worth the wait though. Gail also said she could see me taking something to help me get pregnant which at the time made no sense to me but sort of does now.
> 
> It was a lovely reading though and she told me what my babies would be like... :baby:
> 
> How is everyone today? x
> 
> Hi
> yey all the family is on today lol!
> ahh its so nice when they send a nice detailed reading isnt it rather than
> BFP MARCH BOY lol
> thing is i know it would be nice not to have to wait until March but if that month is going to be a certain BFP then its worth all the wait isnt it.
> 
> ahh thats so sweet as well have you got a picture now in your head? i cant wait to get mine she said today or tomorrow xClick to expand...
> 
> Well she said she'd try to get it to me Wednesday/Thursday and it came Wednesday evening so fingers crossed you'll get yours tonight. xClick to expand...

oooh i hope so, i love reading them ! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i thought about getting a reading but i am worried she doesn't mention i am pregnant!! x

with a few people they have picked up that they are already pregnant so she might for you, and if she doesnt, it doesnt mean anything bad just means they havent seen it xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i thought about getting a reading but i am worried she doesn't mention i am pregnant!! x

Maybe you could just ask her to do a reading about your baby, x


----------



## jeffsar

wow ebs, your reading was so detailed!!!! hmmmm, i trhink i might go email her and see if she does readings after conception! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> wow ebs, your reading was so detailed!!!! hmmmm, i trhink i might go email her and see if she does readings after conception! x

It's lovely isn't it!!! Get on ebay and email her. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i think i will, i'll let you know what she says! x


----------



## supernoodles

Hi girls,
I ordered a conception reading from psychic star on Tuesday and she said she was really busy and would get back to me by today if not before. I'm still waiting, but I'm in Aus so it's nearly 11pm here whereas it's only lunch for you guys but I still can't relax. I keep getting up to check my emails to see if it's come... :( 
Can't wait to hear what she has to say. x


----------



## ebony2010

supernoodles said:


> Hi girls,
> I ordered a conception reading from psychic star on Tuesday and she said she was really busy and would get back to me by today if not before. I'm still waiting, but I'm in Aus so it's nearly 11pm here whereas it's only lunch for you guys but I still can't relax. I keep getting up to check my emails to see if it's come... :(
> Can't wait to hear what she has to say. x

I got mine late in the evening so maybe you'll get it at our evening time. hope you get it soon anyway. x


----------



## erin7707

hey girls! I just wanted to check in-- 
Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her! 
Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!! 
jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?

AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(

Just looked at your chart and it looks like you covered it well. Just relax and fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(


Hi Hope your Okay!!

i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.

Fingers crossed for you !!! 

How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xx


----------



## jeffsar

i think both your charts look good! fx'd to you both x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(
> 
> 
> Hi Hope your Okay!!
> 
> i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you !!!
> 
> How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xxClick to expand...


Thanks everyone! 
Brit- I'll be testing at 10 DPO, next Saturday the 22nd, AF will be due the 25th or so.. On your chart, did you mark when you BD'd? It's hard for me to read FF's charts, I guess I just don't understand them, but your temps do look good!

The reason I am stressing that we should have BD'd the day of O is because I don't think I O'd until that night. so I'm just worried there weren't any spermies left in there, I dunno, just a weird cycle I guess!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(
> 
> 
> Hi Hope your Okay!!
> 
> i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you !!!
> 
> How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Brit- I'll be testing at 10 DPO, next Saturday the 22nd, AF will be due the 25th or so.. On your chart, did you mark when you BD'd? It's hard for me to read FF's charts, I guess I just don't understand them, but your temps do look good!
> 
> The reason I am stressing that we should have BD'd the day of O is because I don't think I O'd until that night. so I'm just worried there weren't any spermies left in there, I dunno, just a weird cycle I guess!Click to expand...


try now i didnt have it ticked to show. Because my chart changed we only actually bd on 1 fertile day so i am so hoping it was enough this cycle but we will see. xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(
> 
> 
> Hi Hope your Okay!!
> 
> i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you !!!
> 
> How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Brit- I'll be testing at 10 DPO, next Saturday the 22nd, AF will be due the 25th or so.. On your chart, did you mark when you BD'd? It's hard for me to read FF's charts, I guess I just don't understand them, but your temps do look good!
> 
> The reason I am stressing that we should have BD'd the day of O is because I don't think I O'd until that night. so I'm just worried there weren't any spermies left in there, I dunno, just a weird cycle I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try now i didnt have it ticked to show. Because my chart changed we only actually bd on 1 fertile day so i am so hoping it was enough this cycle but we will see. xxClick to expand...

oh cool! Sorry, you didn't have to do that for me, I just didn't know how to read it because some others that I read I can't figure it out either! Maybe I should set up a chart in there too... to be completely obsessive.. haha. 
Once could def. be enough! FX'd for you! :) You BD'd in "Girl territory" ;)


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hope your Okay!!
> 
> i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you !!!
> 
> How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Brit- I'll be testing at 10 DPO, next Saturday the 22nd, AF will be due the 25th or so.. On your chart, did you mark when you BD'd? It's hard for me to read FF's charts, I guess I just don't understand them, but your temps do look good!
> 
> The reason I am stressing that we should have BD'd the day of O is because I don't think I O'd until that night. so I'm just worried there weren't any spermies left in there, I dunno, just a weird cycle I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try now i didnt have it ticked to show. Because my chart changed we only actually bd on 1 fertile day so i am so hoping it was enough this cycle but we will see. xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh cool! Sorry, you didn't have to do that for me, I just didn't know how to read it because some others that I read I can't figure it out either! Maybe I should set up a chart in there too... to be completely obsessive.. haha.
> Once could def. be enough! FX'd for you! :) You BD'd in "Girl territory" ;)Click to expand...

thats alright i didnt realise it didnt show tbh but now it does lol, really did we?? how do you knwo that? 

you call that obsessive i have 3 charts lol one on FF one on the chart you use and one on myfertilitycharts.com lol.

i set them up cos FF kept changing its mind when i olvulated, so i like to keep them to compare to. And this month they all agree on the ovulation date which is good x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hope your Okay!!
> 
> i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you !!!
> 
> How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Brit- I'll be testing at 10 DPO, next Saturday the 22nd, AF will be due the 25th or so.. On your chart, did you mark when you BD'd? It's hard for me to read FF's charts, I guess I just don't understand them, but your temps do look good!
> 
> The reason I am stressing that we should have BD'd the day of O is because I don't think I O'd until that night. so I'm just worried there weren't any spermies left in there, I dunno, just a weird cycle I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try now i didnt have it ticked to show. Because my chart changed we only actually bd on 1 fertile day so i am so hoping it was enough this cycle but we will see. xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh cool! Sorry, you didn't have to do that for me, I just didn't know how to read it because some others that I read I can't figure it out either! Maybe I should set up a chart in there too... to be completely obsessive.. haha.
> Once could def. be enough! FX'd for you! :) You BD'd in "Girl territory" ;)Click to expand...
> 
> thats alright i didnt realise it didnt show tbh but now it does lol, really did we?? how do you knwo that?
> 
> you call that obsessive i have 3 charts lol one on FF one on the chart you use and one on myfertilitycharts.com lol.
> 
> i set them up cos FF kept changing its mind when i olvulated, so i like to keep them to compare to. And this month they all agree on the ovulation date which is good xClick to expand...

haha! That's too funny! I didn't even know there were 3 places to set them up at! I just haven't done FF because TCOYF is so much prettier.. lol. :haha:

Well they say the "Shettles Method" is to BD before O with a girl, and with a boy you BD the day before and the day of O. 
that's what they saaaaaay anyway... :wacko:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hope your Okay!!
> 
> i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you !!!
> 
> How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Brit- I'll be testing at 10 DPO, next Saturday the 22nd, AF will be due the 25th or so.. On your chart, did you mark when you BD'd? It's hard for me to read FF's charts, I guess I just don't understand them, but your temps do look good!
> 
> The reason I am stressing that we should have BD'd the day of O is because I don't think I O'd until that night. so I'm just worried there weren't any spermies left in there, I dunno, just a weird cycle I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try now i didnt have it ticked to show. Because my chart changed we only actually bd on 1 fertile day so i am so hoping it was enough this cycle but we will see. xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh cool! Sorry, you didn't have to do that for me, I just didn't know how to read it because some others that I read I can't figure it out either! Maybe I should set up a chart in there too... to be completely obsessive.. haha.
> Once could def. be enough! FX'd for you! :) You BD'd in "Girl territory" ;)Click to expand...
> 
> thats alright i didnt realise it didnt show tbh but now it does lol, really did we?? how do you knwo that?
> 
> you call that obsessive i have 3 charts lol one on FF one on the chart you use and one on myfertilitycharts.com lol.
> 
> i set them up cos FF kept changing its mind when i olvulated, so i like to keep them to compare to. And this month they all agree on the ovulation date which is good xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! That's too funny! I didn't even know there were 3 places to set them up at! I just haven't done FF because TCOYF is so much prettier.. lol. :haha:
> 
> Well they say the "Shettles Method" is to BD before O with a girl, and with a boy you BD the day before and the day of O.
> that's what they saaaaaay anyway... :wacko:Click to expand...


yes i chose ff cos it was the only chart that showed ovulation on my first cycle so i stuck to that on my sig, but i plot in the others every day aswell just to make sure they all agree lol 

thats very interesting, i have never heard that!! better tell hubby that if we have caught this we might not have made his footballer lol xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I just wanted to check in--
> Ebony- so glad you liked your reading! I loved her!
> Britt-- FX'd for you!!! Exciting!
> Mamadonna- Your urine could have been less concentrated, etc.. so my fingers are still crossed for you!!
> jeffsar- I'd definitely get a reading from her if I were you! But tell her you're pregnant because if you get a conception reading people might think that must mean you're NOT pregnant, KWIM?
> 
> AFM- My temps are very slow to rise this month... I hope we didn't miss our peak time, and I REALLY wish we would have BD'd the night of O just to cover it totally.. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hope your Okay!!
> 
> i have just checked your chart as well and looks like you covered it so dont worry enjoy the 2ww (if thats possible lol). Even though your temps might be slow they are still rising so still good.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you !!!
> 
> How long are your cycles? when would test day be? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Brit- I'll be testing at 10 DPO, next Saturday the 22nd, AF will be due the 25th or so.. On your chart, did you mark when you BD'd? It's hard for me to read FF's charts, I guess I just don't understand them, but your temps do look good!
> 
> The reason I am stressing that we should have BD'd the day of O is because I don't think I O'd until that night. so I'm just worried there weren't any spermies left in there, I dunno, just a weird cycle I guess!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try now i didnt have it ticked to show. Because my chart changed we only actually bd on 1 fertile day so i am so hoping it was enough this cycle but we will see. xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh cool! Sorry, you didn't have to do that for me, I just didn't know how to read it because some others that I read I can't figure it out either! Maybe I should set up a chart in there too... to be completely obsessive.. haha.
> Once could def. be enough! FX'd for you! :) You BD'd in "Girl territory" ;)Click to expand...
> 
> thats alright i didnt realise it didnt show tbh but now it does lol, really did we?? how do you knwo that?
> 
> you call that obsessive i have 3 charts lol one on FF one on the chart you use and one on myfertilitycharts.com lol.
> 
> i set them up cos FF kept changing its mind when i olvulated, so i like to keep them to compare to. And this month they all agree on the ovulation date which is good xClick to expand...
> 
> haha! That's too funny! I didn't even know there were 3 places to set them up at! I just haven't done FF because TCOYF is so much prettier.. lol. :haha:
> 
> Well they say the "Shettles Method" is to BD before O with a girl, and with a boy you BD the day before and the day of O.
> that's what they saaaaaay anyway... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i chose ff cos it was the only chart that showed ovulation on my first cycle so i stuck to that on my sig, but i plot in the others every day aswell just to make sure they all agree lol
> 
> thats very interesting, i have never heard that!! better tell hubby that if we have caught this we might not have made his footballer lol xxClick to expand...

haha yeah, don't hold me to that tho! :haha: google "Shettles Method" and you can read about it! I don't know if I believe it or not!


----------



## britt24

lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.

i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x

And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin707 to my sig lol x


----------



## britt24

Ebs, did you ever email Jenny to tell her it was wrong? i did and havent had anything back from her. x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...

hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Ebs, did you ever email Jenny to tell her it was wrong? i did and havent had anything back from her. x

Yes I did and no, I haven't heard from her either which I thought was a bit rude. :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
> well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:Click to expand...

Or both! :rofl:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
> well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Or both! :rofl:Click to expand...

OH NO!! LOL!!! :lol: I did feel MAJOR O pains on both sides this month...... :wacko:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
> well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Or both! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! LOL!!! :lol: I did feel MAJOR O pains on both sides this month...... :wacko:Click to expand...

thats it we predict :blue::pink: JAN !!


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
> well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Or both! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! LOL!!! :lol: I did feel MAJOR O pains on both sides this month...... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> thats it we predict :blue::pink: JAN !!Click to expand...

bahahaha, I would add it to my siggy but it says I have exceeded my maximum lines..... :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
> well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Or both! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! LOL!!! :lol: I did feel MAJOR O pains on both sides this month...... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> thats it we predict :blue::pink: JAN !!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahaha, I would add it to my siggy but it says I have exceeded my maximum lines..... :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...

ahh thats a shame and that one was the correct one as well!! check my siggy out! xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
> well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Or both! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! LOL!!! :lol: I did feel MAJOR O pains on both sides this month...... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> thats it we predict :blue::pink: JAN !!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahaha, I would add it to my siggy but it says I have exceeded my maximum lines..... :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ahh thats a shame and that one was the correct one as well!! check my siggy out! xxClick to expand...

hahaha love it. :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol thats it now you said it, i will be expecting a girl if i get my BFP lol.
> 
> i am going to google it now and have a read, so would that be the same for you then did you bd in that pattern? x
> 
> And you have 2 girl predictions!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep looks like pink all the way for me, i better add my new prediction from erin7707 to my sig lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha :rofl: you're killing me!!!! :blush::haha:
> well, we BD'd the day before O too, so I guess it could go either way!? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Or both! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!! LOL!!! :lol: I did feel MAJOR O pains on both sides this month...... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> thats it we predict :blue::pink: JAN !!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahaha, I would add it to my siggy but it says I have exceeded my maximum lines..... :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ahh thats a shame and that one was the correct one as well!! check my siggy out! xxClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha love it. :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

wow girls, i missed a good chat today!

fridays are great for me; no work so i'm in mummy mode. we had speech therapy, footbal and swimming lessons today - i am exhausted, i have no idea how Taylor is still going! x


----------



## mamadonna

evening all its took me a while to catch up,everyone seems in good spirits :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

evening!

good day? x


----------



## mamadonna

exhausting,had loads to do at work,but i think we got most of it done.and i have the weekend of so thats a good thing :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

that's good. my hubby is home on Sunday so i will finally have some help! i was doing housework today thinking; 'surely someone should be doing this for me!' lol, as if!

just realised my ticker will change tomorrow......i wonder what food stuff they will liken my bubs to this week..... hehe x


----------



## mamadonna

if i remember correctly its a pea!


----------



## jeffsar

haha, that's cool! i do find it quite amusing...... i used to have one of the serious ones about the formation etc. but it freaked me out a bit, so this one is a bit easier to handle!


----------



## mamadonna

just wait till its the bigger fruits n veg lol


----------



## jeffsar

true, i don't need to be reminded that i'm going to push out a watermelon! x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> true, i don't need to be reminded that i'm going to push out a watermelon! x

brings a tear to ur eyes lol


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna, it's not my eye's i'm worried about.....lol
saying that i got off lightly last time, didn't need stitches, but my friend had third degree tear i.e. front to back..... took her months to recover - now that must sting! x


----------



## mamadonna

oh it does i had quite a few stitches with my second baby


----------



## jeffsar

aarrrgghh, don't tell me that, i thought second time round i'd be all stretched out of shape anyway and the baby would come flying out with a sneeze.....no, not going to happen???? lol


----------



## mamadonna

well 1st was an emergency section so i guess it got better


----------



## jeffsar

so really, your second was like a first.... so tell me about your third - that one didn't hurt at all did it, and it only took about 20 mins...?? come on, make me feel better! x


----------



## erin7707

lol, I've heard that 2nd labors are much easier than the firsts! :)


----------



## jeffsar

that's what i was looking for erin, thank you!!! x


----------



## mamadonna

pretty much yeah i stayed at home as long as my ex would let me,when i got there i was 8.5cm dilated gave birth no probs about 3 hrs later with only gas n air


----------



## jeffsar

well, i reckon i could handle that........ maybe..... lol


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> that's what i was looking for erin, thank you!!! x

of course that's the only thing I've listened to, because that's what I'm hoping is true for my #2! I pushed with Lexi for an hour and 20 minutes!!!!!!!! and I tore too, but I didn't have anything to compare it to, so I just assumed it always hurt that much after you pushed a baby out.
lol :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

oh cors you can


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

well mamadonna was right, baby jeffsar is now a sweetpea! hehe x


----------



## mamadonna

aawww thats great!!

happy week 6:happydance::happydance::happydance:

well my temp was quite low this morning so i really do think them tests were faulty:cry:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> well mamadonna was right, baby jeffsar is now a sweetpea! hehe x

A sweatpea!!! Awww.... halfway to your 1st scan. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> aawww thats great!!
> 
> happy week 6:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> well my temp was quite low this morning so i really do think them tests were faulty:cry:

Noooooo!!!!!! :nope: Well don't worry yet as the :witch: hasn't got you and there is time for it to go back up. Do you chart it? x


----------



## mamadonna

i used to chart but stop after i mc in oct i've started again over the last couple days and my chart looks like all my others


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies...

Jeffsar... I'm on my 3rd day of sticking to ww and not screwing up :wacko: Yesterday I weighed myself and I'd lost 1lb and it really spurred me on. Bring on the monday weigh in. I'm feeling like I'm back on the wagon and want to lose as much weight as I can before my :bfp:

Well I've been cleaning all morning. My house is disgusting. Mainly because I'm on here all the time :rofl:


This month is really not looking good. DH has hurt is back and his knee is playing up and he just doesn't want :sex:. I was so upset last night as I could feel this month slipping away. I was really hoping my luteal phase was short as a one off but its day 14 and no positive opk... not even darkening much. :nope: Going to go poas in a bit. 

Is anyone else sick of poas and checking cm? Grrr... I can't wait for the day I can just go to the toilet without peeing in a pot or looking at the bloody loo roll.... aaaaaagggghhhhhh....

Ok rant over... lol xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:

i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)

i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:
> 
> i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)
> 
> i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain

When are you going to test again?

I love ww! I used to go to the meeting before I got married but can't afford it now so I'm just doing it at home with all my ww books and stuff. I have 5 stone to lose to be in a healthy weight bracket but I'm taking small steps and just trying to lose as much as I can before my :bfp:

I tried that excuse on my DH. :haha: It didn;t work sadly. I'll have to be more tactical today. :wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:
> 
> i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)
> 
> i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain
> 
> When are you going to test again?
> 
> I love ww! I used to go to the meeting before I got married but can't afford it now so I'm just doing it at home with all my ww books and stuff. I have 5 stone to lose to be in a healthy weight bracket but I'm taking small steps and just trying to lose as much as I can before my :bfp:
> 
> I tried that excuse on my DH. :haha: It didn;t work sadly. I'll have to be more tactical today. :wacko:Click to expand...

i started last march was doing really well but couldnt really afford it either so was trying to do it myself but dont have enough will power to do it on my own

i've only just started again last wed so only on day 3 but going good so far,plus i wanted to learn the new pro points,i'm gonna pay monthly witch is only £12 so thats not as bad 

try a nice massage that might help his back :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:
> 
> i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)
> 
> i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain
> 
> When are you going to test again?
> 
> I love ww! I used to go to the meeting before I got married but can't afford it now so I'm just doing it at home with all my ww books and stuff. I have 5 stone to lose to be in a healthy weight bracket but I'm taking small steps and just trying to lose as much as I can before my :bfp:
> 
> I tried that excuse on my DH. :haha: It didn;t work sadly. I'll have to be more tactical today. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i started last march was doing really well but couldnt really afford it either so was trying to do it myself but dont have enough will power to do it on my own
> 
> i've only just started again last wed so only on day 3 but going good so far,plus i wanted to learn the new pro points,i'm gonna pay monthly witch is only £12 so thats not as bad
> 
> try a nice massage that might help his back :winkwink:Click to expand...

i'll probably test tomorrow morning if af isnt here


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:
> 
> i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)
> 
> i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain
> 
> When are you going to test again?
> 
> I love ww! I used to go to the meeting before I got married but can't afford it now so I'm just doing it at home with all my ww books and stuff. I have 5 stone to lose to be in a healthy weight bracket but I'm taking small steps and just trying to lose as much as I can before my :bfp:
> 
> I tried that excuse on my DH. :haha: It didn;t work sadly. I'll have to be more tactical today. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i started last march was doing really well but couldnt really afford it either so was trying to do it myself but dont have enough will power to do it on my own
> 
> i've only just started again last wed so only on day 3 but going good so far,plus i wanted to learn the new pro points,i'm gonna pay monthly witch is only £12 so thats not as bad
> 
> try a nice massage that might help his back :winkwink:Click to expand...

Is that just paying for it online as i looked into it and thought it was about £20 a month now for meetings. I'm on day 3 too!!!!! We can all do it together. :thumbup:

Massage.... yep i'll try that one! Thank you x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:
> 
> i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)
> 
> i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain
> 
> When are you going to test again?
> 
> I love ww! I used to go to the meeting before I got married but can't afford it now so I'm just doing it at home with all my ww books and stuff. I have 5 stone to lose to be in a healthy weight bracket but I'm taking small steps and just trying to lose as much as I can before my :bfp:
> 
> I tried that excuse on my DH. :haha: It didn;t work sadly. I'll have to be more tactical today. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i started last march was doing really well but couldnt really afford it either so was trying to do it myself but dont have enough will power to do it on my own
> 
> i've only just started again last wed so only on day 3 but going good so far,plus i wanted to learn the new pro points,i'm gonna pay monthly witch is only £12 so thats not as bad
> 
> try a nice massage that might help his back :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i'll probably test tomorrow morning if af isnt hereClick to expand...

Good luck!!!!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:
> 
> i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)
> 
> i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain
> 
> When are you going to test again?
> 
> I love ww! I used to go to the meeting before I got married but can't afford it now so I'm just doing it at home with all my ww books and stuff. I have 5 stone to lose to be in a healthy weight bracket but I'm taking small steps and just trying to lose as much as I can before my :bfp:
> 
> I tried that excuse on my DH. :haha: It didn;t work sadly. I'll have to be more tactical today. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i started last march was doing really well but couldnt really afford it either so was trying to do it myself but dont have enough will power to do it on my own
> 
> i've only just started again last wed so only on day 3 but going good so far,plus i wanted to learn the new pro points,i'm gonna pay monthly witch is only £12 so thats not as bad
> 
> try a nice massage that might help his back :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just paying for it online as i looked into it and thought it was about £20 a month now for meetings. I'm on day 3 too!!!!! We can all do it together. :thumbup:
> 
> Massage.... yep i'll try that one! Thank you xClick to expand...

when i went to the meeting on wed they had a sign up saying £12 a monthly pass i hope it wasnt just for 1 week,i'll find out on wed

we'll be able to help each other when we are wanting something naughty we can talk each other out of it lol
did you kno the points have changed you get a min of 29 depending on ur weight but it never goes below 29 plus an extra 49 a week to use for what ever you want


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno what u mean i am totally sick of poas especially when they come up pos and they are not :dohh:
> 
> i also do ww but i get weighed on a wed i would love to lose a stone and i think all this healthy eating will really help with conception(here's hoping)
> 
> i hope ohs back and knee gets better soon,just tell him if he:sex:it will take his mind of the pain
> 
> When are you going to test again?
> 
> I love ww! I used to go to the meeting before I got married but can't afford it now so I'm just doing it at home with all my ww books and stuff. I have 5 stone to lose to be in a healthy weight bracket but I'm taking small steps and just trying to lose as much as I can before my :bfp:
> 
> I tried that excuse on my DH. :haha: It didn;t work sadly. I'll have to be more tactical today. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i started last march was doing really well but couldnt really afford it either so was trying to do it myself but dont have enough will power to do it on my own
> 
> i've only just started again last wed so only on day 3 but going good so far,plus i wanted to learn the new pro points,i'm gonna pay monthly witch is only £12 so thats not as bad
> 
> try a nice massage that might help his back :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just paying for it online as i looked into it and thought it was about £20 a month now for meetings. I'm on day 3 too!!!!! We can all do it together. :thumbup:
> 
> Massage.... yep i'll try that one! Thank you xClick to expand...
> 
> when i went to the meeting on wed they had a sign up saying £12 a monthly pass i hope it wasnt just for 1 week,i'll find out on wed
> 
> we'll be able to help each other when we are wanting something naughty we can talk each other out of it lol
> did you kno the points have changed you get a min of 29 depending on ur weight but it never goes below 29 plus an extra 49 a week to use for what ever you wantClick to expand...

I think its £12 only for the first month but don't quote me on that. It used to be more a month when I went and £5.50 a week if you paid on the day and I know its gone up to £6 a week so I think the monthly pass has gone up to £20 a month.

I'm going with the old points system as it means buying all the books and learning new points and I just can't afford the outlay for it all at the moment or be bothered to learn the points again! lol x


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what you mean i'm just liking the fact i have more points 

anyway speaking of food think i best get off here and feed my lot catch up with you later x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs....still shocked from the news you PM'd me with and i am wondering whether something needs done about it.......what you think? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs....still shocked from the news you PM'd me with and i am wondering whether something needs done about it.......what you think? x

Yes I do too. Check your pm's. x


----------



## erin7707

just wanted to say hello girls! 
Ebs, My dh is full of excuses around O time too.. so frustrating, we get into fights almost every month over having to BD when I tell him we should. 
ughhh!


----------



## jeffsar

i thought all men were supposed to love BDing..... turns out not when it's for the correct purpose!

hi erin, how are you?x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i thought all men were supposed to love BDing..... turns out not when it's for the correct purpose!
> 
> hi erin, how are you?x

haha, only when it's them calling the shots! :winkwink:

I'm good dear, how are you and your sweetpea doing? Feeling any more PG yet?

Did you have a chart from your BFP? Just wondering if I could stalk it.. :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

i didn't chart hun, sorry. i used opks for the first time that cycle and i had two really pos+ days, so it seemed to work for me! 

i'm ok, sore bbs and exhausted but other than that don't feel pregnant at all! slightly worried by that but i trying to keep my PMA! still not been in first tri, far too scared to do that without any of you lot holding my hand! x


----------



## erin7707

well give me about a week to 10 days and I'll join you..... :winkwink: haha, PMA, right!!??


----------



## jeffsar

exactly!!PMA. i was so sure mamadonna was coming with me but she thinks the IC's were dodgy - i think if she uses another brand she'll get BFP! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> exactly!!PMA. i was so sure mamadonna was coming with me but she thinks the IC's were dodgy - i think if she uses another brand she'll get BFP! x

i hope so! I had a faint - BARELY there squinter though 2 days in a row with them.. and it wasn't real. but it was a super squinter.. probably just the antibody line


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> just wanted to say hello girls!
> Ebs, My dh is full of excuses around O time too.. so frustrating, we get into fights almost every month over having to BD when I tell him we should.
> ughhh!

Hi Erin :wave:

Its so frustrating isn't it? Bloody men :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> exactly!!PMA. i was so sure mamadonna was coming with me but she thinks the IC's were dodgy - i think if she uses another brand she'll get BFP! x
> 
> i hope so! I had a faint - BARELY there squinter though 2 days in a row with them.. and it wasn't real. but it was a super squinter.. probably just the antibody lineClick to expand...

That must have been awful! I'd have thrown a fit :brat: lol 

Yes Jeffsar we'll all be joining you very soon :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

haha ebs just noticed your signature..... just noticed a funny change :)


----------



## jeffsar

well can you try your hardest; i'd like to post in first tri before it's time to move to second lol


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha ebs just noticed your signature..... just noticed a funny change :)

Whats that??? x


----------



## jeffsar

i've pm'd you :)


----------



## jeffsar

god, i think i am going to have to go to bed soon, i am knackered - now to persuade Taylor to do the same..... x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> god, i think i am going to have to go to bed soon, i am knackered - now to persuade Taylor to do the same..... x

Aww bless ya. I'm wide awake watching Paddy Maguinnis (sorry can't spell it) pwoooahhhh... I like a nice northern bloke :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

evening all,i did a frer earlier and neg so guess its not my month after all


----------



## jeffsar

:hugs:

oh hun, i am so sorry. i really thought if you had lines on an IC you were destined to get a BFP...... just show's those things are more trouble than they are worth. but...PMA, the :witch: hasn't got you yet! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> god, i think i am going to have to go to bed soon, i am knackered - now to persuade Taylor to do the same..... x
> 
> Aww bless ya. I'm wide awake watching Paddy Maguinnis (sorry can't spell it) pwoooahhhh... I like a nice northern bloke :blush:Click to expand...

paddy eh?? can't say he is my type! has anyone ever watched One Tree Hill?? i am quite in love with James Lafferty who plays Nathan! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> :hugs:
> 
> oh hun, i am so sorry. i really thought if you had lines on an IC you were destined to get a BFP...... just show's those things are more trouble than they are worth. but...PMA, the :witch: hasn't got you yet! x

I agree :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> god, i think i am going to have to go to bed soon, i am knackered - now to persuade Taylor to do the same..... x
> 
> Aww bless ya. I'm wide awake watching Paddy Maguinnis (sorry can't spell it) pwoooahhhh... I like a nice northern bloke :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> paddy eh?? can't say he is my type! has anyone ever watched One Tree Hill?? i am quite in love with James Lafferty who plays Nathan! xClick to expand...

No but I'll google him... lol

I like rough northern blokes like Sean Bean :kiss:


----------



## littlejenx

How do you get a prediction/reading? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> god, i think i am going to have to go to bed soon, i am knackered - now to persuade Taylor to do the same..... x
> 
> Aww bless ya. I'm wide awake watching Paddy Maguinnis (sorry can't spell it) pwoooahhhh... I like a nice northern bloke :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> paddy eh?? can't say he is my type! has anyone ever watched One Tree Hill?? i am quite in love with James Lafferty who plays Nathan! xClick to expand...

Googled him.... to buff and pretty for my liking lol


----------



## jeffsar

haha, he is gorgeous. i can't beleive i am the only person in the UK that watches One Tree Hill, it's fab! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, he is gorgeous. i can't beleive i am the only person in the UK that watches One Tree Hill, it's fab! x

More of a 90210/Melrose Place kind of girl but thats just showing my age... lol x


----------



## jeffsar

well, i think you are missing out. you should buy the box sets and keep yourself distracted in the 2ww! x


----------



## jeffsar

littlejenx said:


> How do you get a prediction/reading? x

hiya hun, i just googled the names of the ones i want and went from there. Jenny Renny is one & Pyschic star is on ebay.


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, i think you are missing out. you should buy the box sets and keep yourself distracted in the 2ww! x

haha... we'll see... lol. xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hey Jeffsar.... day 3 of diet has gone well. Nearly didn't though! My DH and his friend brought chip shop chips back for their lunch and I love them :brat: I went upstairs and was not happy but did not have any. :nope:

Bring on Mondays weigh in :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

well done ebony,very naughty of mr eb bringing them chips home


----------



## jeffsar

well done hun, i am ready for your first weigh in! forgot to say, PM your address (if you want) as i found 6 silver 7 stickers! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well done hun, i am ready for your first weigh in! forgot to say, PM your address (if you want) as i found 6 silver 7 stickers! x

Thank you! Will pm you now. :happydance:


----------



## BeesBella

Oh, Oh ! I watch One Tree Hill ! I hate that Brooke can't have a baby !!!


----------



## ebony2010

Hiya ladies! :wave:

Hope you're all ok today. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.

Day 4 of diet going well but we're going to the inlaws for our sunday dinner tonight (we always do) so I've saved lots of ww points for that and I'm just going to relax and enjoy it.

Jeffsar... I'll pm you tomorrow with my weigh in weight :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

BeesBella said:


> Oh, Oh ! I watch One Tree Hill ! I hate that Brooke can't have a baby !!!

yeah, someone else with taste!!!!! i know, it's such a shame..... i have heard that may change season 9 though.... i download it from the states so i'm up tp date with america - i love it!! nathan is so hot, hehehe (god, would you beleive i am married and almost 30...?) x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Hiya ladies! :wave:
> 
> Hope you're all ok today. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> Day 4 of diet going well but we're going to the inlaws for our sunday dinner tonight (we always do) so I've saved lots of ww points for that and I'm just going to relax and enjoy it.
> 
> Jeffsar... I'll pm you tomorrow with my weigh in weight :happydance:

hiya hun!! just saw your signature, i'm still annoyed!!!!

enjoy your dinner, just watch those yorkie puds, they are lethal! 

how's everyone today? i have a weird twinge on my left side, hoping it's nothing serious...... x


----------



## BeesBella

jeffsar said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Oh ! I watch One Tree Hill ! I hate that Brooke can't have a baby !!!
> 
> yeah, someone else with taste!!!!! i know, it's such a shame..... i have heard that may change season 9 though.... i download it from the states so i'm up tp date with america - i love it!! nathan is so hot, hehehe (god, would you beleive i am married and almost 30...?) xClick to expand...

I download it from America too. Yay at the fact it may change in season 9 =) I prefer Clay to Nathan, he's got a cute face and I love Julian because he's just so sweet and romantic. And I am glad crazy Katie has gone, she really gave me the creeps, I think they did great casting there cos she just looks so crazy !


----------



## jeffsar

i know, the last episode with the storm was freaky! 

nah, clay doesn't do it for me....Nathan all the way. I've been watching the old re-runs on e4, i forgot how long it's been on! i feel like i am the only one who watches it so nice to meet someone else! although, if you tell me you are 16 i will feel like a right geek! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies! :wave:
> 
> Hope you're all ok today. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> Day 4 of diet going well but we're going to the inlaws for our sunday dinner tonight (we always do) so I've saved lots of ww points for that and I'm just going to relax and enjoy it.
> 
> Jeffsar... I'll pm you tomorrow with my weigh in weight :happydance:
> 
> hiya hun!! just saw your signature, i'm still annoyed!!!!
> 
> enjoy your dinner, just watch those yorkie puds, they are lethal!
> 
> how's everyone today? i have a weird twinge on my left side, hoping it's nothing serious...... xClick to expand...

Yes... there will be no yorkshire puds for me even though they are my favourite :cry:

A twinge? Its your little sweatpea saying hello :winkwink:


----------



## BeesBella

Haha, nope I'm 20. I've been watching it for years though, I also loved The O.C, Buffy, Angel, Charmed (how geeky do it sound!). I watch way too much TV. Bones, Greys, Glee. It helps me get through the TWW lol.
So what dya think Haleys baby will be, I think it'll be a girl and they'll name it after her mum.


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies! :wave:
> 
> Hope you're all ok today. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> Day 4 of diet going well but we're going to the inlaws for our sunday dinner tonight (we always do) so I've saved lots of ww points for that and I'm just going to relax and enjoy it.
> 
> Jeffsar... I'll pm you tomorrow with my weigh in weight :happydance:
> 
> hiya hun!! just saw your signature, i'm still annoyed!!!!
> 
> enjoy your dinner, just watch those yorkie puds, they are lethal!
> 
> how's everyone today? i have a weird twinge on my left side, hoping it's nothing serious...... xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... there will be no yorkshire puds for me even though they are my favourite :cry:
> 
> A twinge? Its your little sweatpea saying hello :winkwink:Click to expand...

it better be - i have myself convinced it's ectopic now - what is wrong woth me lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

BeesBella said:


> Haha, nope I'm 20. I've been watching it for years though, I also loved The O.C, Buffy, Angel, Charmed (how geeky do it sound!). I watch way too much TV. Bones, Greys, Glee. It helps me get through the TWW lol.
> So what dya think Haleys baby will be, I think it'll be a girl and they'll name it after her mum.

I watched every episode of Charmed from start to finish :blush: and Glee is mine and my DH's guilty pleasure... lol x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies! :wave:
> 
> Hope you're all ok today. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> 
> Day 4 of diet going well but we're going to the inlaws for our sunday dinner tonight (we always do) so I've saved lots of ww points for that and I'm just going to relax and enjoy it.
> 
> Jeffsar... I'll pm you tomorrow with my weigh in weight :happydance:
> 
> hiya hun!! just saw your signature, i'm still annoyed!!!!
> 
> enjoy your dinner, just watch those yorkie puds, they are lethal!
> 
> how's everyone today? i have a weird twinge on my left side, hoping it's nothing serious...... xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes... there will be no yorkshire puds for me even though they are my favourite :cry:
> 
> A twinge? Its your little sweatpea saying hello :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> it better be - i have myself convinced it's ectopic now - what is wrong woth me lol! xClick to expand...

haha you're just paranoid after last time which is to be expected. Just relax :wacko: That bun is cooking :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

BeesBella said:


> Haha, nope I'm 20. I've been watching it for years though, I also loved The O.C, Buffy, Angel, Charmed (how geeky do it sound!). I watch way too much TV. Bones, Greys, Glee. It helps me get through the TWW lol.
> So what dya think Haleys baby will be, I think it'll be a girl and they'll name it after her mum.

god, that still makes me feel old! i think i starting watching it when i was 21, 22ish..... i think the same, girl. i am hoping it doesn't mean haley will leave, as bethany joy is pregnant in real life, so not sure what they will do there...... do you miss lucas and peyton?


----------



## BeesBella

Anyone else watch Grey's ? It's helping me with TTC cos Meredith is also trying, last episode she tested and got negative and Christina was like, well you're only on day 10, it's still really early ! But I can't believe that....

Spoiler
Callie is pregnant with Marks baby !!!!!

It seems like everything I watch on TV is about babies or TTC at the moment, 
How I Met Your Mother - Lilly and Marshall
Grey's Anatomy - Meredith and Derek
One Tree Gill - Haley and Nathan

I know it's weird but it kinda makes me feel better because it makes me feel like I'm not the only one and I know on here everyone talks about everything but it's kinda nice (even if it's not real) to kinda live through it with them.....ok now I sound completely crazy !!!


----------



## BeesBella

jeffsar said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> Haha, nope I'm 20. I've been watching it for years though, I also loved The O.C, Buffy, Angel, Charmed (how geeky do it sound!). I watch way too much TV. Bones, Greys, Glee. It helps me get through the TWW lol.
> So what dya think Haleys baby will be, I think it'll be a girl and they'll name it after her mum.
> 
> god, that still makes me feel old! i think i starting watching it when i was 21, 22ish..... i think the same, girl. i am hoping it doesn't mean haley will leave, as bethany joy is pregnant in real life, so not sure what they will do there...... do you miss lucas and peyton?Click to expand...

TBH, I hated Peyton. She was so depressed all the time, I miss Lucas though and before Julian came along I really thought Brooke and Lucas should have been together. I still miss Keith !
I didn't know she was pregnant in real life. Humm....I wonder how they will write that in, they could always have her real life baby play her on screen baby. But she would still need to miss a few episodes.


----------



## ebony2010

BeesBella said:


> Anyone else watch Grey's ? It's helping me with TTC cos Meredith is also trying, last episode she tested and got negative and Christina was like, well you're only on day 10, it's still really early ! But I can't believe that....
> 
> Spoiler
> Callie is pregnant with Marks baby !!!!!
> 
> It seems like everything I watch on TV is about babies or TTC at the moment,
> How I Met Your Mother - Lilly and Marshall
> Grey's Anatomy - Meredith and Derek
> One Tree Gill - Haley and Nathan
> 
> I know it's weird but it kinda makes me feel better because it makes me feel like I'm not the only one and I know on here everyone talks about everything but it's kinda nice (even if it's not real) to kinda live through it with them.....ok now I sound completely crazy !!!

I used to watch Greys but then I missed a few episodes and I hate not watching stuff in order and missing episodes so I gave up. x


----------



## jeffsar

i've never watched grey's, but i would probably like it!
i'm not sure why i am so obsessed with one tree hill, but it may have something to do with james :) 

BeesBella, i will be pming you after the new episode for a review! x


----------



## BeesBella

.....only another 9 days until it's out in America and then the day after that the links will be up. So I will watch it the day before AF is due. At least it will take my mind off of it for a little while. If not I might have to go back and seasons 5 & 6 because I haven't seen them yet.

Can anyone suggest any other good TV shows ? I downloaded the first few episodes of Dexter but I haven't watched them yet. I am also thinking of watching Private Practice because I loved Addison in Grey's and it's more about babies.....plus you can't beat a little bit of Taye Digs and also Idina Menzel (who in my mind is god) is in a few episodes, I loved her in Glee and in Rent and she was amazing when I saw her on stage in Wicked !


----------



## ebony2010

BeesBella said:


> .....only another 9 days until it's out in America and then the day after that the links will be up. So I will watch it the day before AF is due. At least it will take my mind off of it for a little while. If not I might have to go back and seasons 5 & 6 because I haven't seen them yet.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any other good TV shows ? I downloaded the first few episodes of Dexter but I haven't watched them yet. I am also thinking of watching Private Practice because I loved Addison in Grey's and it's more about babies.....plus you can't beat a little bit of Taye Digs and also Idina Menzel (who in my mind is god) is in a few episodes, I loved her in Glee and in Rent and she was amazing when I saw her on stage in Wicked !

Supernatural is a good series. 

Where are you downloading these shows from and are they free? x


----------



## BeesBella

I use rapidshare to download them, but shhhh cos apparently it's illegal. You need to get a rapidshare account which is about £5 a month I think and then you just find the links and download them. But my friend watches them on these websites -
https://www.freeonlineepisodes.net/watch-tv-shows-online/
https://my-free-guide.com/tv-series-online.htm
https://www.cucirca.com/ (best one IMO)

But I know some of them only let you watch like 89 minutes and then you have to wait like an hour before you watch more, but 89 minutes is enough for one episode.


----------



## ebony2010

BeesBella said:


> I use rapidshare to download them, but shhhh cos apparently it's illegal. You need to get a rapidshare account which is about £5 a month I think and then you just find the links and download them. But my friend watches them on these websites -
> https://www.freeonlineepisodes.net/watch-tv-shows-online/
> https://my-free-guide.com/tv-series-online.htm
> https://www.cucirca.com/ (best one IMO)
> 
> But I know some of them only let you watch like 89 minutes and then you have to wait like an hour before you watch more, but 89 minutes is enough for one episode.

Thank you. I'll take a peek when I have more time. I usually do the love film rental to watch tv series and stuff. x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebony day 4 going well here 2,i've also had a yummy sunday dinner and a ww pud so totally full,and i had a yorkie pud:blush:but all points have been counted!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebony day 4 going well here 2,i've also had a yummy sunday dinner and a ww pud so totally full,and i had a yorkie pud:blush:but all points have been counted!!

Mmmm... I can;t wait for mine! My MIL has been doing ww for years, and I mean years so everything she makes will be pretty low fat etc. x


----------



## mamadonna

ah thats good if mil does it too,it always helps if there's some1 to help you along i go with my mam and friend and i think my sis will be coming in a few weeks x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ah thats good if mil does it too,it always helps if there's some1 to help you along i go with my mam and friend and i think my sis will be coming in a few weeks x

Yeah my Mum used to go with me to meetings. x


----------



## jeffsar

i fell asleep....sorry girls, i feel like i am forever sleeping and missing chat just now! 

beesbella, dexter is brilliant! modern family is good, and so is cougar town. Wow, i watch too much tv!!

Hi Mamadonna, how are you?? sunday lunch sounds fab - i couldn't be bothered cooking so i am going to have a bacon butty! 

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i fell asleep....sorry girls, i feel like i am forever sleeping and missing chat just now!
> 
> beesbella, dexter is brilliant! modern family is good, and so is cougar town. Wow, i watch too much tv!!
> 
> Hi Mamadonna, how are you?? sunday lunch sounds fab - i couldn't be bothered cooking so i am going to have a bacon butty!
> 
> x

Well I'm on my laptop at the in laws and just had my dinner. I am soooo full and it was very naughty points wise but I enjoyed it :blush: As long as I'm good all week 1 nights meals can't do that much damage. :winkwink:

I've been wanting to watch dexter. Do you watch it online? I'm really going to have to look into watching stuff online. x


----------



## jeffsar

my hubby downloads it all for me - we are scottish, too stingy to buy it! the pirate bay is where he gets it from.....but you didn't here that from me! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> my hubby downloads it all for me - we are scottish, too stingy to buy it! the pirate bay is where he gets it from.....but you didn't here that from me! x

:rofl: There seems to be alot of dodgy folk on here today :winkwink:


----------



## jeffsar

i hope by dodgy you don't mean scottish!!! hahaha x


----------



## mamadonna

evening all,hope every1's had a nice relaxing sunday


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i hope by dodgy you don't mean scottish!!! hahaha x

:rofl: of course..................... not! :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening all,hope every1's had a nice relaxing sunday

Mmmm.... full..... lol x


----------



## jeffsar

i've had a relaxing weekend actually - me and taylor never even got dressed yesterday :blush:

hubby home now though, got back at supper time, so i have some help again, :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i've had a relaxing weekend actually - me and taylor never even got dressed yesterday :blush:
> 
> hubby home now though, got back at supper time, so i have some help again, :happydance:

haha my kind of day :happydance:

Hubby home? Oooohhh have you told him about your job offer? x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, he thinks i should just take it! i don't know, i don't want to annoy them..... 

i have a MW apt on 18th, i'll wait and speak to her about the law etc first i think! i have a week to decide! x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> evening all,hope every1's had a nice relaxing sunday
> 
> Mmmm.... full..... lol xClick to expand...

good,dont kno whats up but cant seem to fill myself up today:shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i've had a relaxing weekend actually - me and taylor never even got dressed yesterday :blush:
> 
> hubby home now though, got back at supper time, so i have some help again, :happydance:

i have had my pjs on all day today got my bath earlier and put new pair of pjs on ..not many days when i can do this!

and i bet ur chuffed hubby's home


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, he thinks i should just take it! i don't know, i don't want to annoy them.....
> 
> i have a MW apt on 18th, i'll wait and speak to her about the law etc first i think! i have a week to decide! x

MW appointment :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i know mamadonna, it's a rare oppertunity! we just lazed in bed watching films on tv, and of course i had a nap - i can't stay awake just now! 

i can't beleive it's here already, when i first got the apt. through i thought it was ages away, but tuesday i will get booked in etc. Scary! it'll give me a chance to ask about this pain too - i am hoping it's trapped wind and not that bubs is in the wrong place! x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm sure the little sweetpea will be just fine,but its always best to get checked


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i will definetely ask about it. it's not sore really, just noticeable and always in the same spot - down low on the left hand side. i am trying to think positively - i was totally stressed last time and had had 3 scans by this point! x


----------



## erin7707

i'm having problems with B&B today.. it won't load the pages correctly, and when I try to go to the next page it won't let me :cry: :brat:


----------



## jeffsar

it's not working right for me either erin! 

how are you today? x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> it's not working right for me either erin!
> 
> how are you today? x

doin good... check out my chart.. WHAT is that!? I did sleep with a warmer comforter on, but I've slept with that one in previous cycles and never had that big of a jump! crazy!!! and I was nauseous all day yesterday. and a little queasy at times today. 
Only 4 dpo. obviously NOT PG symptoms... :shrug:
how are you!?


----------



## jeffsar

it might be.....i'm no expert on charts but it's looking good! and nausea - i'm jealous, i still don't feel pregnant!
i'm ok, have a weird pain on my left side but i am tring to remain positive......trying lol

my hubby got back today, so he let me have a nap, so i'm feeling a bit better now.


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> it might be.....i'm no expert on charts but it's looking good! and nausea - i'm jealous, i still don't feel pregnant!
> i'm ok, have a weird pain on my left side but i am tring to remain positive......trying lol
> 
> my hubby got back today, so he let me have a nap, so i'm feeling a bit better now.

I'm sure my temp will probably be back down tomorrow, but I was just shocked because at 3:30 am I temped and it was actually 99.5! So I took my sweatpants off and then at 6 am it was 99.2, so I went with that because it was more conservative! haha. 

omg, when I was pregnant, I swear I was narcoleptic! I would fall asleep reading, fall asleep playing games on the computer, watching tv, etc. I worked an evening shift of 3p-11p, I'd set my alarm to wake up at 930 am, and then at 11:30 I'd take a nap until 12:30, shower and leave for work, get there 20 minutes early so I could take a 15 minute nap in my car!!!!!
:rofl:

So that's definitely a preg symptom! no worries about no morning sickness-- consider yourself lucky! Like I said, mine didn't start til like 8 weeks and I was just queasy.. maybe that means it's a girl for you :winkwink:


----------



## jeffsar

well aimee did say it would be a girl......lol, i'll go with Ebs gender prediction instead i think! x


----------



## erin7707

hahahah yeahhhh I'd go with ebs.. ;)


----------



## erin7707

can I just ask you guys.. what does the x mean when you all post? I noticed the psychics do it too.. is it a UK thing?


----------



## jeffsar

it's a kiss to you hun!! xxx


----------



## erin7707

aww ok! we do xo's kisses and hugs. haha, i didn't know if it meant 'good luck' or 'fingers crossed' or something because the psychics do it I thought it meant something different! haha :) thanks


----------



## jeffsar

no problem :)
x = kiss
o=cuddle (hugs) or where i am from, bozie!
fx'd=fingers crossed

hope that helps! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> no problem :)
> x = kiss
> o=cuddle (hugs) or where i am from, bozie!
> fx'd=fingers crossed
> 
> hope that helps! x

Thanks lovely! :kiss:


----------



## jeffsar

no problem! 
where are you based Erin? x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> no problem!
> where are you based Erin? x

I'm in Pennsylvania in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

wow, very glamourous! it's quite funny how this website brings us all together - miles apart but going through the same things. it's quite cool x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> wow, very glamourous! it's quite funny how this website brings us all together - miles apart but going through the same things. it's quite cool x

I know! It's great! :cloud9:


----------



## jeffsar

well, i'm off to get my little boys school stuff organised, speak to you tomorrow x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> well, i'm off to get my little boys school stuff organised, speak to you tomorrow x

I was wondering what time it was there! It's only 3:45 pm here! 
Have a wonderful night! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> evening all,hope every1's had a nice relaxing sunday
> 
> Mmmm.... full..... lol xClick to expand...
> 
> good,dont kno whats up but cant seem to fill myself up today:shrug:Click to expand...

1st week back on a diet I always find is the hungriest :wacko: then it just seems to get easier. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm sure the little sweetpea will be just fine,but its always best to get checked

I agree. you'll probably come away wondering what you were so worried about :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, i will definetely ask about it. it's not sore really, just noticeable and always in the same spot - down low on the left hand side. i am trying to think positively - i was totally stressed last time and had had 3 scans by this point! x

haha a friend of mine is about 16/17 weeks now and she's had about 8 scans because of bleeding and she had a miscarriage not long before this pregnancy. We keep joking that it will be the most photographed baby and will come out posing like its going to papped :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> i'm having problems with B&B today.. it won't load the pages correctly, and when I try to go to the next page it won't let me :cry: :brat:

I was having probs too but it seems like its just saying there is 2 more pages when there actually are not :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> it's not working right for me either erin!
> 
> how are you today? x
> 
> doin good... check out my chart.. WHAT is that!? I did sleep with a warmer comforter on, but I've slept with that one in previous cycles and never had that big of a jump! crazy!!! and I was nauseous all day yesterday. and a little queasy at times today.
> Only 4 dpo. obviously NOT PG symptoms... :shrug:
> how are you!?Click to expand...

Last month I saw a chart where there was a huge spike up around that time. honestly it was so weird but.... she got her :bfp: fingers crossed its a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hahahah yeahhhh I'd go with ebs.. ;)

haha yeah even I would go with me over her! :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> no problem!
> where are you based Erin? x
> 
> I'm in Pennsylvania in the US. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think my DH's campervan was shipped from Pennsylvania.... lol.. bit of random information for you there. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> it's not working right for me either erin!
> 
> how are you today? x
> 
> doin good... check out my chart.. WHAT is that!? I did sleep with a warmer comforter on, but I've slept with that one in previous cycles and never had that big of a jump! crazy!!! and I was nauseous all day yesterday. and a little queasy at times today.
> Only 4 dpo. obviously NOT PG symptoms... :shrug:
> how are you!?Click to expand...
> 
> Last month I saw a chart where there was a huge spike up around that time. honestly it was so weird but.... she got her :bfp: fingers crossed its a good sign :thumbup:Click to expand...

OoO I HOPE!!! :happydance: FX'd! 

lol, I trust you over her also! Good thing she wasn't expensive.. but still, she got a lot of money from a lot of people! :growlmad:


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone
I have just found something out which is so upsetting to know, when we pay for these readings off ebay although they are taken with a pinch of salt long time tryers etc use these for a bit of hope, and when you log on here in the morning and find out that one of people you have paid and they have given you a reading, is someone who is one of your friends in here and also posting on the thread you talk on alot on is disgusting how they have used this forum to pray on people like us and take money from us, they can log onto your statistics and take the info like with me 'you have been married recently'!! thats prob i have got that in my statistics!! also that they can look at all the forums i have posted on to get the info they send me!!

just makes me sad and wonder who you can trust these days!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning britt,yes it has been noted that this is going on,i think its disgusting!

afm af turned up this morning so back to day 1,my next af is due on my wedding anniversary which is the 14th feb so please keep ur fingers crossed for me we do it this month,cos i have booked a romantic meal for that nite and it would be the icing on the cake if i could also tel dh he is going to be a dad again!

anyhoo best be off got an early start at work 
hope you all have a lovely day and i'll speak to every1 later x


----------



## britt24

anyone as shocked as me??!!!!


----------



## britt24

can i also add the person knows everyone is on to them, we can no longer see their history posts!!! let see how long they can keep this up before they admit to us all they have robbed us!!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning everyone
> I have just found something out which is so upsetting to know, when we pay for these readings off ebay although they are taken with a pinch of salt long time tryers etc use these for a bit of hope, and when you log on here in the morning and find out that one of people you have paid and they have given you a reading, is someone who is one of your friends in here and also posting on the thread you talk on alot on is disgusting how they have used this forum to pray on people like us and take money from us, they can log onto your statistics and take the info like with me 'you have been married recently'!! thats prob i have got that in my statistics!! also that they can look at all the forums i have posted on to get the info they send me!!
> 
> just makes me sad and wonder who you can trust these days!! xx

It's really sad that someone would even think of doing that to people who trust them and desperately need that bit of hope. :nope: I just hope this person does the right thing and at least owns up. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> anyone as shocked as me??!!!!

Yeah we've just had a day to think about it. I hope the administrators do something about it. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning britt,yes it has been noted that this is going on,i think its disgusting!
> 
> afm af turned up this morning so back to day 1,my next af is due on my wedding anniversary which is the 14th feb so please keep ur fingers crossed for me we do it this month,cos i have booked a romantic meal for that nite and it would be the icing on the cake if i could also tel dh he is going to be a dad again!
> 
> anyhoo best be off got an early start at work
> hope you all have a lovely day and i'll speak to every1 later x

Awww I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you but a :bfp: on your anniversary/valantines day would be amazing!!! :happydance:

Are you going to email Sandra and tell her she got it wrong? You could ask her to look at it again. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> anyone as shocked as me??!!!!
> 
> Yeah we've just had a day to think about it. I hope the administrators do something about it. xClick to expand...


yeah me to, i also think they should refund everyone no one has got money to waste when they are TTC its so sad they would do thatx

anyways how are you? hows the diet going? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> anyone as shocked as me??!!!!
> 
> Yeah we've just had a day to think about it. I hope the administrators do something about it. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah me to, i also think they should refund everyone no one has got money to waste when they are TTC its so sad they would do thatx
> 
> anyways how are you? hows the diet going? xClick to expand...

I'm good thanks. I've lost 3lbs!!! :happydance:

Not got a positive opk yet though :nope:

How are you? x


----------



## britt24

well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!

ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!! 

my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either??? 

i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.

FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!
> 
> ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!!
> 
> my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either???
> 
> i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.
> 
> FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x

Well your chart is still looking really good even if it does keep changing :wacko: and no :witch: so fx'd it's just too early to test..... xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!
> 
> ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!!
> 
> my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either???
> 
> i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.
> 
> FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x
> 
> Well your chart is still looking really good even if it does keep changing :wacko: and no :witch: so fx'd it's just too early to test..... xxxClick to expand...


i hope so, i have also had another bit of hope i had a nose bleed yesterday and one again this morning i never get them, i told my hubby this morning and he said it might be a pregnancy sign i just laughed and said what blood coming out my nose instead of period lol, but then i have googled it and a lot of people are saying it is an early sign???x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!
> 
> ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!!
> 
> my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either???
> 
> i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.
> 
> FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x
> 
> Well your chart is still looking really good even if it does keep changing :wacko: and no :witch: so fx'd it's just too early to test..... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope so, i have also had another bit of hope i had a nose bleed yesterday and one again this morning i never get them, i told my hubby this morning and he said it might be a pregnancy sign i just laughed and said what blood coming out my nose instead of period lol, but then i have googled it and a lot of people are saying it is an early sign???xClick to expand...

Ooohhhh.... what have you been testing with? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!
> 
> ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!!
> 
> my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either???
> 
> i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.
> 
> FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x
> 
> Well your chart is still looking really good even if it does keep changing :wacko: and no :witch: so fx'd it's just too early to test..... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope so, i have also had another bit of hope i had a nose bleed yesterday and one again this morning i never get them, i told my hubby this morning and he said it might be a pregnancy sign i just laughed and said what blood coming out my nose instead of period lol, but then i have googled it and a lot of people are saying it is an early sign???xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooohhhh.... what have you been testing with? xClick to expand...

well i tested sunday and monday with them off ebay the strip tests but if FF was right before it changed i am now 11dpo so maybe it might still be early to test i dont know x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!
> 
> ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!!
> 
> my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either???
> 
> i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.
> 
> FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x
> 
> Well your chart is still looking really good even if it does keep changing :wacko: and no :witch: so fx'd it's just too early to test..... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope so, i have also had another bit of hope i had a nose bleed yesterday and one again this morning i never get them, i told my hubby this morning and he said it might be a pregnancy sign i just laughed and said what blood coming out my nose instead of period lol, but then i have googled it and a lot of people are saying it is an early sign???xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooohhhh.... what have you been testing with? xClick to expand...
> 
> well i tested sunday and monday with them off ebay the strip tests but if FF was right before it changed i am now 11dpo so maybe it might still be early to test i dont know xClick to expand...

Jeffsar got a line on a superdrug but not on the strip tests when she first tested so if you keep getting bfn's but no AF then I'd go buy some of those. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!
> 
> ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!!
> 
> my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either???
> 
> i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.
> 
> FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x
> 
> Well your chart is still looking really good even if it does keep changing :wacko: and no :witch: so fx'd it's just too early to test..... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope so, i have also had another bit of hope i had a nose bleed yesterday and one again this morning i never get them, i told my hubby this morning and he said it might be a pregnancy sign i just laughed and said what blood coming out my nose instead of period lol, but then i have googled it and a lot of people are saying it is an early sign???xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooohhhh.... what have you been testing with? xClick to expand...
> 
> well i tested sunday and monday with them off ebay the strip tests but if FF was right before it changed i am now 11dpo so maybe it might still be early to test i dont know xClick to expand...
> 
> Jeffsar got a line on a superdrug but not on the strip tests when she first tested so if you keep getting bfn's but no AF then I'd go buy some of those. xClick to expand...

really oh right, i might go and get some then thanks x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning britt,yes it has been noted that this is going on,i think its disgusting!
> 
> afm af turned up this morning so back to day 1,my next af is due on my wedding anniversary which is the 14th feb so please keep ur fingers crossed for me we do it this month,cos i have booked a romantic meal for that nite and it would be the icing on the cake if i could also tel dh he is going to be a dad again!
> 
> anyhoo best be off got an early start at work
> hope you all have a lovely day and i'll speak to every1 later x
> 
> Awww I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you but a :bfp: on your anniversary/valantines day would be amazing!!! :happydance:
> 
> Are you going to email Sandra and tell her she got it wrong? You could ask her to look at it again. xClick to expand...

do you think i should?


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone
> I have just found something out which is so upsetting to know, when we pay for these readings off ebay although they are taken with a pinch of salt long time tryers etc use these for a bit of hope, and when you log on here in the morning and find out that one of people you have paid and they have given you a reading, is someone who is one of your friends in here and also posting on the thread you talk on alot on is disgusting how they have used this forum to pray on people like us and take money from us, they can log onto your statistics and take the info like with me 'you have been married recently'!! thats prob i have got that in my statistics!! also that they can look at all the forums i have posted on to get the info they send me!!
> 
> just makes me sad and wonder who you can trust these days!! xx
> 
> It's really sad that someone would even think of doing that to people who trust them and desperately need that bit of hope. :nope: I just hope this person does the right thing and at least owns up. xClick to expand...

i hope so too!
I'm still trusting the ebay psychics at least, just not others.. especially the one!! and I thought all along she seemed kinda suspicious. but I highly doubt she'll show her face again!:growlmad:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone
> I have just found something out which is so upsetting to know, when we pay for these readings off ebay although they are taken with a pinch of salt long time tryers etc use these for a bit of hope, and when you log on here in the morning and find out that one of people you have paid and they have given you a reading, is someone who is one of your friends in here and also posting on the thread you talk on alot on is disgusting how they have used this forum to pray on people like us and take money from us, they can log onto your statistics and take the info like with me 'you have been married recently'!! thats prob i have got that in my statistics!! also that they can look at all the forums i have posted on to get the info they send me!!
> 
> just makes me sad and wonder who you can trust these days!! xx
> 
> It's really sad that someone would even think of doing that to people who trust them and desperately need that bit of hope. :nope: I just hope this person does the right thing and at least owns up. xClick to expand...
> 
> i hope so too!
> I'm still trusting the ebay psychics at least, just not others.. especially the one!! and I thought all along she seemed kinda suspicious. but I highly doubt she'll show her face again!:growlmad:Click to expand...

its kinda made me loose faith in it all tbh, i had some lovely readings and this has just made me feel a bit unsure about them all, which is a shame really cos some might be real and its these people that give them a bad name! 

How are you today? xx


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning britt,yes it has been noted that this is going on,i think its disgusting!
> 
> afm af turned up this morning so back to day 1,my next af is due on my wedding anniversary which is the 14th feb so please keep ur fingers crossed for me we do it this month,cos i have booked a romantic meal for that nite and it would be the icing on the cake if i could also tel dh he is going to be a dad again!
> 
> anyhoo best be off got an early start at work
> hope you all have a lovely day and i'll speak to every1 later x


sorry i missed this too busy ranting about the scam lol
im sorry AF turned up i really thought you had the BFP!!

and yeah i would email Sandra as well xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning britt,yes it has been noted that this is going on,i think its disgusting!
> 
> afm af turned up this morning so back to day 1,my next af is due on my wedding anniversary which is the 14th feb so please keep ur fingers crossed for me we do it this month,cos i have booked a romantic meal for that nite and it would be the icing on the cake if i could also tel dh he is going to be a dad again!
> 
> anyhoo best be off got an early start at work
> hope you all have a lovely day and i'll speak to every1 later x
> 
> Awww I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you but a :bfp: on your anniversary/valantines day would be amazing!!! :happydance:
> 
> Are you going to email Sandra and tell her she got it wrong? You could ask her to look at it again. xClick to expand...
> 
> do you think i should?Click to expand...

I would. You might not get a reply but if you do then its a bonus. x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls:hi:

Mamadonna, i'm so sorry :witch: got you; and a little annoyed you broke your promise, you were supposed to give me support in first tri :haha: seriously though, fx'd it works out next month and you anniversary is extra special :hugs:

Ebs, 3lbs! :happydance: keep up the good work, i got an envelope today so your stickers will be with you soon! 

Britt, yes, very annoyed too :growlmad: we've all had a good rant about it and are pretty disgusted we were manipulated like that, lets see if she does the decent thing and owns up to us all......

i hope everyone has had a good day; i am shattered and work was crazy so looking forward to relaxing for a couple hours! x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so sorry jeffsar,i'm gutted but if its not my month i suppose i'll just have to get on with thing but hopefully i will be next month!!

i've messaged sandra just waiting to get a reply:coffee:


----------



## jeffsar

it can be draining but you'll get there hun, and in the meantime we are all here to help, laugh, support you, whatever mood you are in :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls:hi:
> 
> Mamadonna, i'm so sorry :witch: got you; and a little annoyed you broke your promise, you were supposed to give me support in first tri :haha: seriously though, fx'd it works out next month and you anniversary is extra special :hugs:
> 
> Ebs, 3lbs! :happydance: keep up the good work, i got an envelope today so your stickers will be with you soon!
> 
> Britt, yes, very annoyed too :growlmad: we've all had a good rant about it and are pretty disgusted we were manipulated like that, lets see if she does the decent thing and owns up to us all......
> 
> i hope everyone has had a good day; i am shattered and work was crazy so looking forward to relaxing for a couple hours! x

Thank you. I went to the supermarket today and nearly bought baaad food but walked away and came home... :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance: keep going!
> 
> ahh im sorry it will come just keep testing!!
> 
> my cycle is driving me insane, no bfp on sun and no af either???
> 
> i tested again this morning still BFN, i am going to keep testing and see.
> 
> FF has changed to show 6dpo again, but my other chart is still showing the same so i dont know totally confused!!x
> 
> Well your chart is still looking really good even if it does keep changing :wacko: and no :witch: so fx'd it's just too early to test..... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope so, i have also had another bit of hope i had a nose bleed yesterday and one again this morning i never get them, i told my hubby this morning and he said it might be a pregnancy sign i just laughed and said what blood coming out my nose instead of period lol, but then i have googled it and a lot of people are saying it is an early sign???xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooohhhh.... what have you been testing with? xClick to expand...
> 
> well i tested sunday and monday with them off ebay the strip tests but if FF was right before it changed i am now 11dpo so maybe it might still be early to test i dont know xClick to expand...
> 
> Jeffsar got a line on a superdrug but not on the strip tests when she first tested so if you keep getting bfn's but no AF then I'd go buy some of those. xClick to expand...
> 
> really oh right, i might go and get some then thanks xClick to expand...

Britt- I don't agree with FF's prediction, I'd stick with the original -- I don't know why it would change on you but that doesn't look right to me.. 

Mamadonna- So sorry the witch got you :hugs: I hope you get your anniversary/Valentine's BFP! 

Hi Ebs and Jeffsar :wave:


My temp plummeted back down to my normal ranges today.. wore the same pjs and had the same comforter on and everything so I don't know what the deal was with the night before! :shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

good for you hun :thumbup:
i on the other hand had chips and cheese for luch and am currently eating an entire bag of marshmalllows:blush:


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance::happydance: good lass!!

i wish it was wednesday so it was my weighing day


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! have we all calmed down today?? hehe, i had a giggle when i read Britt's post - we had all been quite reserved but she just came right out and said what she was thinking! good on ya girl! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:
 

> good for you hun :thumbup:
> i on the other hand had chips and cheese for luch and am currently eating an entire bag of marshmalllows:blush:

Aaahhhhhh *mouth watering* give us some!!! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :happydance::happydance: good lass!!
> 
> i wish it was wednesday so it was my weighing day

Not long now... one more full day... how do you think you've done? x


----------



## mamadonna

ok i think,i've been sticking to it so i hope i've lost something


----------



## jeffsar

i figured if i eat all the bad stuff, you lot won't have too - and the rate i'm going there won't be any left!! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ok i think,i've been sticking to it so i hope i've lost something

Sounds like you'll have a good weigh in. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i figured if i eat all the bad stuff, you lot won't have too - and the rate i'm going there won't be any left!! x

Do you take requests? lol x


----------



## mamadonna

lol jeffsar everytime we fancy somethin naughty we'll tell u 2 eat it instead!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> lol jeffsar everytime we fancy somethin naughty we'll tell u 2 eat it instead!

She;s be the size of a house by the time she gives birth with the lists of things I fancy :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

that's a great idea as i am struggling with deciding what i fancy to eat! so, you can let me know what you'd like, and i'll get fat instead!! x


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

well i did say i'd help you all lose weight - am i the best ww leader ever?? lol


----------



## mamadonna

why on earth am i paying to go every week when i have u jeffsar:rofl:anyway i'm off now girls 1 born every min is coming on soon,time 4 a cuppa before it starts


----------



## jeffsar

enjoy, i'm sky +ing it so i can fast forward the scary bits! x


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl: it'll be fine this time nite all x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well i did say i'd help you all lose weight - am i the best ww leader ever?? lol

Absolutely!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> why on earth am i paying to go every week when i have u jeffsar:rofl:anyway i'm off now girls 1 born every min is coming on soon,time 4 a cuppa before it starts

Enjoy! Glee all the way for me! Its our guilty pleasure :blush:


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone

Hope your all okay!!

Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!

Jeffsar how are you feelin? 

mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle? 

erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out? 

i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!

i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x

No + yet. :nope: Hopefully today. Watch this space... lol. 

I wanted to watch that but we watched Glee as we both love that and I think DH is sick of hearing about babies... lol... plus he hates hospitals. He has already told me to find someone to be my birthing partner because he won't be there.... lol. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x
> 
> No + yet. :nope: Hopefully today. Watch this space... lol.
> 
> I wanted to watch that but we watched Glee as we both love that and I think DH is sick of hearing about babies... lol... plus he hates hospitals. He has already told me to find someone to be my birthing partner because he won't be there.... lol. xClick to expand...

i will be watching!! lol

i have to watch it on my own cos hubby isnt good with things like that, god knows what he will be like when it is me lol.

it will be okay cos you live near me so we will prob be in labour together when we get our BFP this cycle!! xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x

Hey girls! :wave:
Britt-- I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test, that'll be 10 DPO, and I only have 3 IC's left, so I can't start testing much earlier.. I could do 9 DPO, and I probably will... but I'm just not feeling like I'm PG this cycle... :shrug: I don't feel any different at all, and my temps seem kinda low to be PG. (I'm temping vaginally since I sleep with my mouth gaping open and it was never accurate, and vaginally is anywhere from .4 - 1 degree higher than orally, so if it was only .4 higher then I'd only be at 98.1... which isn't very high...) I'm hoping I get another temp spike like my 4 DPO one!! that got my hopes up! 

How are the rest of you doing today?? :flower:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x
> 
> Hey girls! :wave:
> Britt-- I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test, that'll be 10 DPO, and I only have 3 IC's left, so I can't start testing much earlier.. I could do 9 DPO, and I probably will... but I'm just not feeling like I'm PG this cycle... :shrug: I don't feel any different at all, and my temps seem kinda low to be PG. (I'm temping vaginally since I sleep with my mouth gaping open and it was never accurate, and vaginally is anywhere from .4 - 1 degree higher than orally, so if it was only .4 higher then I'd only be at 98.1... which isn't very high...) I'm hoping I get another temp spike like my 4 DPO one!! that got my hopes up!
> 
> How are the rest of you doing today?? :flower:Click to expand...


i temp orally but i dont know if mine are accurate or not i am starting to think they arent with how FF is changing my ovulation date all the time. If i dont get my BFP this cycle think i will change to vaginally. Its got to be more accurate hasnt it. Alot of people are getting their BFP when they dont have any signs more infact! so i am hoping the fact i havent had any is good so it might be same for you xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x
> 
> Hey girls! :wave:
> Britt-- I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test, that'll be 10 DPO, and I only have 3 IC's left, so I can't start testing much earlier.. I could do 9 DPO, and I probably will... but I'm just not feeling like I'm PG this cycle... :shrug: I don't feel any different at all, and my temps seem kinda low to be PG. (I'm temping vaginally since I sleep with my mouth gaping open and it was never accurate, and vaginally is anywhere from .4 - 1 degree higher than orally, so if it was only .4 higher then I'd only be at 98.1... which isn't very high...) I'm hoping I get another temp spike like my 4 DPO one!! that got my hopes up!
> 
> How are the rest of you doing today?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i temp orally but i dont know if mine are accurate or not i am starting to think they arent with how FF is changing my ovulation date all the time. If i dont get my BFP this cycle think i will change to vaginally. Its got to be more accurate hasnt it. Alot of people are getting their BFP when they dont have any signs more infact! so i am hoping the fact i havent had any is good so it might be same for you xxClick to expand...

Yes, that's right.. PMA, PMA!!! :haha: :hugs:
Yeah, I think it's pretty accurate! Mine were always somewhat stable orally, but I still wondered how accurate it was when sometimes I'd wake up and my mouth would be completely dry and cold feeling because I had it gaping open for the last 6 hours. hahaha :rofl:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x
> 
> Hey girls! :wave:
> Britt-- I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test, that'll be 10 DPO, and I only have 3 IC's left, so I can't start testing much earlier.. I could do 9 DPO, and I probably will... but I'm just not feeling like I'm PG this cycle... :shrug: I don't feel any different at all, and my temps seem kinda low to be PG. (I'm temping vaginally since I sleep with my mouth gaping open and it was never accurate, and vaginally is anywhere from .4 - 1 degree higher than orally, so if it was only .4 higher then I'd only be at 98.1... which isn't very high...) I'm hoping I get another temp spike like my 4 DPO one!! that got my hopes up!
> 
> How are the rest of you doing today?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i temp orally but i dont know if mine are accurate or not i am starting to think they arent with how FF is changing my ovulation date all the time. If i dont get my BFP this cycle think i will change to vaginally. Its got to be more accurate hasnt it. Alot of people are getting their BFP when they dont have any signs more infact! so i am hoping the fact i havent had any is good so it might be same for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's right.. PMA, PMA!!! :haha: :hugs:
> Yeah, I think it's pretty accurate! Mine were always somewhat stable orally, but I still wondered how accurate it was when sometimes I'd wake up and my mouth would be completely dry and cold feeling because I had it gaping open for the last 6 hours. hahaha :rofl:Click to expand...

lol yeah i always wonder that as well cos i think i have my mouth open when i am asleep. 

sorry TMI alert, but doing it vaginally i was just worried i would do it wrong cos how far to you put it in and how long do you leave it? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x
> 
> No + yet. :nope: Hopefully today. Watch this space... lol.
> 
> I wanted to watch that but we watched Glee as we both love that and I think DH is sick of hearing about babies... lol... plus he hates hospitals. He has already told me to find someone to be my birthing partner because he won't be there.... lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> i will be watching!! lol
> 
> i have to watch it on my own cos hubby isnt good with things like that, god knows what he will be like when it is me lol.
> 
> it will be okay cos you live near me so we will prob be in labour together when we get our BFP this cycle!! xxClick to expand...

haha yeah... its a shame we don;'t live in the same town or we could end up in hospital together! :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> lol yeah i always wonder that as well cos i think i have my mouth open when i am asleep.
> 
> sorry TMI alert, but doing it vaginally i was just worried i would do it wrong cos how far to you put it in and how long do you leave it? x

I wondered that too.

Charts both looking good ladies!!!! xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x
> 
> No + yet. :nope: Hopefully today. Watch this space... lol.
> 
> I wanted to watch that but we watched Glee as we both love that and I think DH is sick of hearing about babies... lol... plus he hates hospitals. He has already told me to find someone to be my birthing partner because he won't be there.... lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> i will be watching!! lol
> 
> i have to watch it on my own cos hubby isnt good with things like that, god knows what he will be like when it is me lol.
> 
> it will be okay cos you live near me so we will prob be in labour together when we get our BFP this cycle!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha yeah... its a shame we don;'t live in the same town or we could end up in hospital together! :rofl:Click to expand...

lol yes i will prob go in calow or kingsmill x


----------



## ebony2010

Guess what ladies...

My opk's have started getting darker and I think I'm on my way to a positive :happydance: got lots more ewcm too... it does mean my lp is far to short, probably too short to substain a pregnancy but I'm going to give it a shot and if it ends in a very early miscarriage again maybe my doctor will do something about it at the end of the month and give me something....

anyway just have to blurt that all out... lol... :wacko:

On a bummer note... been to the dentist today and it was awful so they've invited me back in a fortnight for another root around with a drill and a needle... grrrr... x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> lol yes i will prob go in calow or kingsmill x

Come to Calow!!! I'll be there... lol.. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol yeah i always wonder that as well cos i think i have my mouth open when i am asleep.
> 
> sorry TMI alert, but doing it vaginally i was just worried i would do it wrong cos how far to you put it in and how long do you leave it? x
> 
> I wondered that too.
> 
> Charts both looking good ladies!!!! xxClick to expand...

Thanks Ebs!

Britt- I just put it in like halfway, not super far in, just the tip of the thermometer and I leave it in til my thermometer is done registering! I usually count to 35 or so :)


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol yes i will prob go in calow or kingsmill x
> 
> Come to Calow!!! I'll be there... lol.. xClick to expand...

lol well i am still registered at a docs that would send me to calow, but i am going to have to move, now we have moved which will send me to kingsmill unless i request calow! only prob is i am scared of a 20 min drive just in case were as kingsmill is 10! how great would that be on here chatting then going into labour and see you there in 20! lol


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Guess what ladies...
> 
> My opk's have started getting darker and I think I'm on my way to a positive :happydance: got lots more ewcm too... it does mean my lp is far to short, probably too short to substain a pregnancy but I'm going to give it a shot and if it ends in a very early miscarriage again maybe my doctor will do something about it at the end of the month and give me something....
> 
> anyway just have to blurt that all out... lol... :wacko:
> 
> On a bummer note... been to the dentist today and it was awful so they've invited me back in a fortnight for another root around with a drill and a needle... grrrr... x

:happydance: yayyyy, catch that eggie!!! FX'd!! :) You should try taking a b50 complex, it increased my 11 day LP to a 12 day LP last cycle.. and I'm still taking it so I hope it increases it a little more! 

I have to go to the dentist on Thursday... I HATE the dentist.. and I have to get 4 cavities filled! :cry: I hate the shots of novacaine :brat: I don't wanna!!
I hope it doesn't affect implantation... it wouldn't, right?? :shrug:


----------



## britt24

thanks! well i will prob change to that then next cycle if nothing happens this time.

i cant imagine it will do anything, i would prob google it to make surex


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies...
> 
> My opk's have started getting darker and I think I'm on my way to a positive :happydance: got lots more ewcm too... it does mean my lp is far to short, probably too short to substain a pregnancy but I'm going to give it a shot and if it ends in a very early miscarriage again maybe my doctor will do something about it at the end of the month and give me something....
> 
> anyway just have to blurt that all out... lol... :wacko:
> 
> On a bummer note... been to the dentist today and it was awful so they've invited me back in a fortnight for another root around with a drill and a needle... grrrr... x
> 
> :happydance: yayyyy, catch that eggie!!! FX'd!! :) You should try taking a b50 complex, it increased my 11 day LP to a 12 day LP last cycle.. and I'm still taking it so I hope it increases it a little more!
> 
> I have to go to the dentist on Thursday... I HATE the dentist.. and I have to get 4 cavities filled! :cry: I hate the shots of novacaine :brat: I don't wanna!!
> I hope it doesn't affect implantation... it wouldn't, right?? :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't think so. I hope it doesn't anyway.... good luck with your dentist appointment. :thumbup:

I've told DH we need to catch that eggy tonight so finger crossed!!! My LP was 8 days last month and its looking like it will be the same again this month. I've got fertility tests at the end of the month so I'm not taking anything in case it screws anything up. Hopefully I'll get something prescribed. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol yes i will prob go in calow or kingsmill x
> 
> Come to Calow!!! I'll be there... lol.. xClick to expand...
> 
> lol well i am still registered at a docs that would send me to calow, but i am going to have to move, now we have moved which will send me to kingsmill unless i request calow! only prob is i am scared of a 20 min drive just in case were as kingsmill is 10! how great would that be on here chatting then going into labour and see you there in 20! lolClick to expand...

:rofl: That would be so funny. Did you used to live further my way before then? x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls! how's everyone today?
good news ebs for the darker opks!
i still have fx'd for you all, not long until testing now!

well i had my MW apt today, and i have my scan date - 23rd Feb!!!! i have to be consultant led this time around with my thyroid problems and due to the MC, but i'm quite happy about that as it means more regular monitoring. seems much more real now.......!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls! how's everyone today?
> good news ebs for the darker opks!
> i still have fx'd for you all, not long until testing now!
> 
> well i had my MW apt today, and i have my scan date - 23rd Feb!!!! i have to be consultant led this time around with my thyroid problems and due to the MC, but i'm quite happy about that as it means more regular monitoring. seems much more real now.......!

That must be more reasurring that you're being monitored more closely. :thumbup: and 23rd Feb is not long now! :happydance: You must post the scan picture. 

What did MW say about your job?

I've told DH we need to dtd tonight then he can have the rest of the month off. lol... x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya hun!
yeah, i feel happier now knowing they'll be doing checks more often. but it scares me that the scan date doesn't seem that far away........ most people are so happy about getting a scan, but i am terrified, i actually felt sick when she told me!

so, have you got pics of your opks?? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls! how's everyone today?
> good news ebs for the darker opks!
> i still have fx'd for you all, not long until testing now!
> 
> well i had my MW apt today, and i have my scan date - 23rd Feb!!!! i have to be consultant led this time around with my thyroid problems and due to the MC, but i'm quite happy about that as it means more regular monitoring. seems much more real now.......!
> 
> That must be more reasurring that you're being monitored more closely. :thumbup: and 23rd Feb is not long now! :happydance: You must post the scan picture.
> 
> What did MW say about your job?
> 
> I've told DH we need to dtd tonight then he can have the rest of the month off. lol... xClick to expand...

lol!!! That's what I told my DH, but then the next day I got another positive OPK, so we had to DTD again! And I wanted to the next night on O night just to be safe, but that was a no go! :( 
lol


Jeffsar-- so exciting that it's all feeling more real for you! Did you join the first tri yet?! :hugs: Hopefully we'll join you soon!!!


Ok girls.
I think I've gone off the deepend... seriously. :rofl:
I ordered 2 more readings. :blush:
1 from Ruby and 1 from Suzy.
:wacko:

I should get both in 48 hours. Ruby seems extremely nice so far.. :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

justify it that one of your readings was MADE UP and so we need to replace them, hehehe! let us know what they say!

nope, i am not joining first tri without one or more of you lot, lol. i know you think i am crazy but i feel safe here and it'll all become a bit scary if i read about pains etc.. so you'll just have to put up with me!! x


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope your all okay!!
> 
> Ebony any + yet?? got to be coming soon!
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feelin?
> 
> mamadonna - have you got any different plans or taking anything different this cycle?
> 
> erin - have you decided when to test do you think you will hold out?
> 
> i tested again today BFN so thats either too early at 7dpo or just not showing at 12 or just BFN and AF is on its way!!!
> 
> i watched one born every minute last night, was really good did anyone else? i quite fancy a water birth now after watching that, i dont know if it was because she was really good and it didnt look painful lol anything that doesnt look painful i will take lol x

hi britt not taking anything this month apart from folic,gonna temp and lots of :sex: thats about it:shrug:

yeah for the scan jeffsar,i kno you'll be worried but this little baby is gonna be just fine!:thumbup:

time to get jiggy ebony :winkwink:

britt and erin them charts are looking great!!

phew think i've caught up x


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna!!

so, did you enjoy one born every minute?? the girl that had water birth was on a mission; her sister was worse than her! x


----------



## mamadonna

hello,yeah really enjoyed it i always wanted a water birth but because of my awkward labours i couldnt have 1


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> justify it that one of your readings was MADE UP and so we need to replace them, hehehe! let us know what they say!
> 
> nope, i am not joining first tri without one or more of you lot, lol. i know you think i am crazy but i feel safe here and it'll all become a bit scary if i read about pains etc.. so you'll just have to put up with me!! x

OoO thanks for giving me justification! I needed some! haha! 
I'll let you know what they say, of course! x

if you join the first tri does that mean you can't still talk here? I don't blame you really because like in the 2ww, I don't join those forums because of all the people who 'symptom spot', and its just annoying, to be honest.. lol, so I just stay away, so I guess that's the same thing you're going thru, you dont' want to hear of others having MC's and think 'omg, maybe I am!', or hear of other girls feeling movements or something and you're like 'omg.. I'm not maybe somethiing is wrong..'.. 
SOOO I don't blame you! Maybe I won't join any if I ever get a BFP either!


----------



## jeffsar

i used the ball last time, found that helped - i was fine in any position other than lying on my back - which is funny as that's how we'd gotten there in the first palce, lol! x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> justify it that one of your readings was MADE UP and so we need to replace them, hehehe! let us know what they say!
> 
> nope, i am not joining first tri without one or more of you lot, lol. i know you think i am crazy but i feel safe here and it'll all become a bit scary if i read about pains etc.. so you'll just have to put up with me!! x
> 
> OoO thanks for giving me justification! I needed some! haha!
> I'll let you know what they say, of course! x
> 
> if you join the first tri does that mean you can't still talk here? I don't blame you really because like in the 2ww, I don't join those forums because of all the people who 'symptom spot', and its just annoying, to be honest.. lol, so I just stay away, so I guess that's the same thing you're going thru, you dont' want to hear of others having MC's and think 'omg, maybe I am!', or hear of other girls feeling movements or something and you're like 'omg.. I'm not maybe somethiing is wrong..'..
> SOOO I don't blame you! Maybe I won't join any if I ever get a BFP either!Click to expand...

yeah, i could still post here too but like you said, it's just all doom and gloom! and i was guilty of that last time, worrying why i didn't feel the same as the other girls etc. so this time, i am having a wee read of first tri posts, but i'm happier just yapping to you girls!! 

what i will say though, is that if any of you feel odd me talking about pg etc. i won't bother you all with it - i know ttc is hard enough! x


----------



## mamadonna

i dont feel odd hun you talk as much about being pg as u want 2


----------



## jeffsar

see, this is why i don't want to leave you all! x


----------



## mamadonna

we are all here for u jeffsar as i'm sure u will be for us when it our turn


----------



## jeffsar

of course i will be; you've no idea how excited i was for you when those dodgy IC's gave you lines! speaking of which, stock up of asda cheapies for this cycle - £3.50 for 2 and more sensitive than frer x


----------



## mamadonna

will do i've got a frer left and will stock up next time i go to asda,was so wishing it had been my month(still got the pics on my phone,will have to delete incase kids take a look lol) but heyho on to a fresh new cycle and heading towards a lovely anniversary pressie


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> justify it that one of your readings was MADE UP and so we need to replace them, hehehe! let us know what they say!
> 
> nope, i am not joining first tri without one or more of you lot, lol. i know you think i am crazy but i feel safe here and it'll all become a bit scary if i read about pains etc.. so you'll just have to put up with me!! x
> 
> OoO thanks for giving me justification! I needed some! haha!
> I'll let you know what they say, of course! x
> 
> if you join the first tri does that mean you can't still talk here? I don't blame you really because like in the 2ww, I don't join those forums because of all the people who 'symptom spot', and its just annoying, to be honest.. lol, so I just stay away, so I guess that's the same thing you're going thru, you dont' want to hear of others having MC's and think 'omg, maybe I am!', or hear of other girls feeling movements or something and you're like 'omg.. I'm not maybe somethiing is wrong..'..
> SOOO I don't blame you! Maybe I won't join any if I ever get a BFP either!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i could still post here too but like you said, it's just all doom and gloom! and i was guilty of that last time, worrying why i didn't feel the same as the other girls etc. so this time, i am having a wee read of first tri posts, but i'm happier just yapping to you girls!!
> 
> what i will say though, is that if any of you feel odd me talking about pg etc. i won't bother you all with it - i know ttc is hard enough! xClick to expand...

talk away! we're so happy for you!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## jeffsar

i was so convinced it was bfp for you; i didn't even get lines on my IC's until day AF was due, and i'd had lines on others for 4-5 days before!

nevermind, this month you'll catch the eggy! 
right, half asleep, night night x


----------



## erin7707

I feel sad I'm the only one in the US and I don't have asda.. lol


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> justify it that one of your readings was MADE UP and so we need to replace them, hehehe! let us know what they say!
> 
> nope, i am not joining first tri without one or more of you lot, lol. i know you think i am crazy but i feel safe here and it'll all become a bit scary if i read about pains etc.. so you'll just have to put up with me!! x
> 
> OoO thanks for giving me justification! I needed some! haha!
> I'll let you know what they say, of course! x
> 
> if you join the first tri does that mean you can't still talk here? I don't blame you really because like in the 2ww, I don't join those forums because of all the people who 'symptom spot', and its just annoying, to be honest.. lol, so I just stay away, so I guess that's the same thing you're going thru, you dont' want to hear of others having MC's and think 'omg, maybe I am!', or hear of other girls feeling movements or something and you're like 'omg.. I'm not maybe somethiing is wrong..'..
> SOOO I don't blame you! Maybe I won't join any if I ever get a BFP either!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i could still post here too but like you said, it's just all doom and gloom! and i was guilty of that last time, worrying why i didn't feel the same as the other girls etc. so this time, i am having a wee read of first tri posts, but i'm happier just yapping to you girls!!
> 
> what i will say though, is that if any of you feel odd me talking about pg etc. i won't bother you all with it - i know ttc is hard enough! xClick to expand...
> 
> talk away! we're so happy for you!! :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

do you have walmart erin?


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i was so convinced it was bfp for you; i didn't even get lines on my IC's until day AF was due, and i'd had lines on others for 4-5 days before!
> 
> nevermind, this month you'll catch the eggy!
> right, half asleep, night night x

night jeffsar i'm off soon too,day off tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> do you have walmart erin?

yes i do!


----------



## mamadonna

that is who owns our asda so maybe they will do the same tests


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> that is who owns our asda so maybe they will do the same tests

oh ok, i don't think ours are called that, but I'll have to look around!


----------



## mamadonna

if you cant get them i can always send you some

i'm of now been a long day, 

night night x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> if you cant get them i can always send you some
> 
> i'm of now been a long day,
> 
> night night x

aww thanks for the offer, sweets, but I'll be ok.. the cost of shipping would make the cost equal to digitals or frer's haha :haha:

besides, by the time they get here I'll already have my BFP, right!? :winkwink: PMA!

goodnight girls! X


----------



## mamadonna

yes you will erin 

night x


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies!
i am sooo mad today, i realised last night that i have been using my thermometer wrong and thats prob why FF hasnt got my ovulation right yet both cycles!!

i didnt realise you put it in and wait for a beep, i have just been putitng it in and waiting about 20 seconds and then taking the temp. Last night i was reading and you have to put it in and wait for the beep, this took about a minute to 2 mins last night so my temp could never have been right after 20 seconds cos it was still changing last night right up to the beep!

so i have scrapped my FF and gonna start again next cycle if i dont get BFP.

i just hope if FF didnt get my ovulation right that we didnt miss it :cry: x


----------



## mamadonna

ah temping can be quite stressful sometimes but hopefully u've managed to fall pg anyway regardless of ur temps


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> ah temping can be quite stressful sometimes but hopefully u've managed to fall pg anyway regardless of ur temps

i hope so i am just scared we missed it cos i was watching FF and going by what that said!, anyway got to think positive and if we didnt i know how to temp properly for next cycle dont i

how are you? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good af has gone i think,which is strange cos it was very short,hoping thats not a bad thing,really positive for this cycle!!


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm good af has gone i think,which is strange cos it was very short,hoping thats not a bad thing,really positive for this cycle!!


i dont see how it can be really, do you have one short then one long i know a few people that get that.

good, thats why i think our thread here is nice cos we have a laugh and keep everyone positive.

as much as i was gutted this morning, i am not feeling positive cos i know now why my ovulation date kept changing so hopefully next cycle it will be okay x


----------



## mamadonna

i used to have 5 day cycles but the last 2/3 months have been 2 days every since i mc i think


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm good af has gone i think,which is strange cos it was very short,hoping thats not a bad thing,really positive for this cycle!!
> 
> 
> i dont see how it can be really, do you have one short then one long i know a few people that get that.
> 
> good, thats why i think our thread here is nice cos we have a laugh and keep everyone positive.
> 
> as much as i was gutted this morning, i am not feeling positive cos i know now why my ovulation date kept changing so hopefully next cycle it will be okay xClick to expand...

don't worry, you won't need it next cycle.... :thumbup: :winkwink:
Did you take your chart out of your siggy?! I need to stalk it still at least! I doubt it was that far off to be honest with you, because I noticed that with mine my temp doesn't change for the last 10 seconds that I'm temping, and I count to 30 before mine is done.. 
That's a long time to wait for a thermometer to beep! Ugh! Mine doesn't beep, but it stops blinking when it's done, so thats why I know it takes about 30 seconds.. but I'm using a baby thermometer, so it registers quicker because there's no way a baby would hold still for 2 minutes to get a good temp! lol! :haha:

How is everyone!? 
7dpo here, no news.. :coffee:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm good af has gone i think,which is strange cos it was very short,hoping thats not a bad thing,really positive for this cycle!!
> 
> 
> i dont see how it can be really, do you have one short then one long i know a few people that get that.
> 
> good, thats why i think our thread here is nice cos we have a laugh and keep everyone positive.
> 
> as much as i was gutted this morning, i am not feeling positive cos i know now why my ovulation date kept changing so hopefully next cycle it will be okay xClick to expand...
> 
> don't worry, you won't need it next cycle.... :thumbup: :winkwink:
> Did you take your chart out of your siggy?! I need to stalk it still at least! I doubt it was that far off to be honest with you, because I noticed that with mine my temp doesn't change for the last 10 seconds that I'm temping, and I count to 30 before mine is done..
> That's a long time to wait for a thermometer to beep! Ugh! Mine doesn't beep, but it stops blinking when it's done, so thats why I know it takes about 30 seconds.. but I'm using a baby thermometer, so it registers quicker because there's no way a baby would hold still for 2 minutes to get a good temp! lol! :haha:
> 
> How is everyone!?
> 7dpo here, no news.. :coffee:Click to expand...


i hope i dont need it, but at the min i havent got a clue how many dpo i am or anything! i tested the thermometer doing it the way i did then the proper way and it made a difference of about .5 and i normally just do a rough count and take it out so i might have left it in longer one day or something. When i put my temp in this morning it changed my ovulation again so i scrapped it cos i thought well it could all totally be wrong but i will put it back on here for you lol but i dont know whether to take my temp now or not cos i dont know if it will make a difference now x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm good af has gone i think,which is strange cos it was very short,hoping thats not a bad thing,really positive for this cycle!!
> 
> 
> i dont see how it can be really, do you have one short then one long i know a few people that get that.
> 
> good, thats why i think our thread here is nice cos we have a laugh and keep everyone positive.
> 
> as much as i was gutted this morning, i am not feeling positive cos i know now why my ovulation date kept changing so hopefully next cycle it will be okay xClick to expand...
> 
> don't worry, you won't need it next cycle.... :thumbup: :winkwink:
> Did you take your chart out of your siggy?! I need to stalk it still at least! I doubt it was that far off to be honest with you, because I noticed that with mine my temp doesn't change for the last 10 seconds that I'm temping, and I count to 30 before mine is done..
> That's a long time to wait for a thermometer to beep! Ugh! Mine doesn't beep, but it stops blinking when it's done, so thats why I know it takes about 30 seconds.. but I'm using a baby thermometer, so it registers quicker because there's no way a baby would hold still for 2 minutes to get a good temp! lol! :haha:
> 
> How is everyone!?
> 7dpo here, no news.. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope i dont need it, but at the min i havent got a clue how many dpo i am or anything! i tested the thermometer doing it the way i did then the proper way and it made a difference of about .5 and i normally just do a rough count and take it out so i might have left it in longer one day or something. When i put my temp in this morning it changed my ovulation again so i scrapped it cos i thought well it could all totally be wrong but i will put it back on here for you lol but i dont know whether to take my temp now or not cos i dont know if it will make a difference now xClick to expand...

oh brother, that would be frustrating.. Did it change your O date on TCOYF? or just FF? It would be hard to tell if it's accurate or not.. I guess you could always just do it the way you WERE doing it so that it's somewhat consistant? and then IF you start a new cycle you could start doing it the right way?


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm good af has gone i think,which is strange cos it was very short,hoping thats not a bad thing,really positive for this cycle!!
> 
> 
> i dont see how it can be really, do you have one short then one long i know a few people that get that.
> 
> good, thats why i think our thread here is nice cos we have a laugh and keep everyone positive.
> 
> as much as i was gutted this morning, i am not feeling positive cos i know now why my ovulation date kept changing so hopefully next cycle it will be okay xClick to expand...
> 
> don't worry, you won't need it next cycle.... :thumbup: :winkwink:
> Did you take your chart out of your siggy?! I need to stalk it still at least! I doubt it was that far off to be honest with you, because I noticed that with mine my temp doesn't change for the last 10 seconds that I'm temping, and I count to 30 before mine is done..
> That's a long time to wait for a thermometer to beep! Ugh! Mine doesn't beep, but it stops blinking when it's done, so thats why I know it takes about 30 seconds.. but I'm using a baby thermometer, so it registers quicker because there's no way a baby would hold still for 2 minutes to get a good temp! lol! :haha:
> 
> How is everyone!?
> 7dpo here, no news.. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope i dont need it, but at the min i havent got a clue how many dpo i am or anything! i tested the thermometer doing it the way i did then the proper way and it made a difference of about .5 and i normally just do a rough count and take it out so i might have left it in longer one day or something. When i put my temp in this morning it changed my ovulation again so i scrapped it cos i thought well it could all totally be wrong but i will put it back on here for you lol but i dont know whether to take my temp now or not cos i dont know if it will make a difference now xClick to expand...
> 
> oh brother, that would be frustrating.. Did it change your O date on TCOYF? or just FF? It would be hard to tell if it's accurate or not.. I guess you could always just do it the way you WERE doing it so that it's somewhat consistant? and then IF you start a new cycle you could start doing it the right way?Click to expand...


yeah i just dont know what to do, the thing is though now surely i am past ovulation anyway so i think i will just test every 2 weeks and then wait for af or BFP then if AF shows i will start temping properly lol .

How are you? xx


----------



## mamadonna

you could still take your temp and if it keeps going up its a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> you could still take your temp and if it keeps going up its a good sign :thumbup:

yeah true as long as it doesnt drop i suppose thats a good thing x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :wave:

I didn't get to catch that eggy last night. :cry: We fell out instead... :brat:

Then today I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring... :cry:

but then I poas and my opk today was even darker so I didn't miss it... :happydance: and DH says if we can keep from falling out today we might be able too :sex: tonight. 

Heres today bad boy... what do you think? 

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/vea44/P190111_123201.jpg

It actually looks a bit darker in the flesh. x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> you could still take your temp and if it keeps going up its a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> yeah true as long as it doesnt drop i suppose thats a good thing xClick to expand...

:thumbup:

I'm doing fine, Britt, no symptoms, nothing... just not really feeling like this will be my month :shrug: I'm still very hopeful though, I just don't want to be let down..


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> I didn't get to catch that eggy last night. :cry: We fell out instead... :brat:
> 
> Then today I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring... :cry:
> 
> but then I poas and my opk today was even darker so I didn't miss it... :happydance: and DH says if we can keep from falling out today we might be able too :sex: tonight.
> 
> Heres today bad boy... what do you think?
> 
> https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/vea44/P190111_123201.jpg
> 
> It actually looks a bit darker in the flesh. x

That is gorgeous!! How often have you BD'd this week? Good luck!! That means the eggie is still in there! :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya hun!
> yeah, i feel happier now knowing they'll be doing checks more often. but it scares me that the scan date doesn't seem that far away........ most people are so happy about getting a scan, but i am terrified, i actually felt sick when she told me!
> 
> so, have you got pics of your opks?? x

Just posted todays but I have yesterdays in my journal. x


----------



## mamadonna

:headspin::headspin::headspin:fab opk ebony:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls! how's everyone today?
> good news ebs for the darker opks!
> i still have fx'd for you all, not long until testing now!
> 
> well i had my MW apt today, and i have my scan date - 23rd Feb!!!! i have to be consultant led this time around with my thyroid problems and due to the MC, but i'm quite happy about that as it means more regular monitoring. seems much more real now.......!
> 
> That must be more reasurring that you're being monitored more closely. :thumbup: and 23rd Feb is not long now! :happydance: You must post the scan picture.
> 
> What did MW say about your job?
> 
> I've told DH we need to dtd tonight then he can have the rest of the month off. lol... xClick to expand...
> 
> lol!!! That's what I told my DH, but then the next day I got another positive OPK, so we had to DTD again! And I wanted to the next night on O night just to be safe, but that was a no go! :(
> lol
> 
> 
> Jeffsar-- so exciting that it's all feeling more real for you! Did you join the first tri yet?! :hugs: Hopefully we'll join you soon!!!
> 
> 
> Ok girls.
> I think I've gone off the deepend... seriously. :rofl:
> I ordered 2 more readings. :blush:
> 1 from Ruby and 1 from Suzy.
> :wacko:
> 
> I should get both in 48 hours. Ruby seems extremely nice so far.. :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: more readings! I love it! If I had more money I'd be doing it too. :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> justify it that one of your readings was MADE UP and so we need to replace them, hehehe! let us know what they say!
> 
> nope, i am not joining first tri without one or more of you lot, lol. i know you think i am crazy but i feel safe here and it'll all become a bit scary if i read about pains etc.. so you'll just have to put up with me!! x

We;re going to have to put up with you still? :dohh: haha just kidding... you can't go without at least one of us. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> justify it that one of your readings was MADE UP and so we need to replace them, hehehe! let us know what they say!
> 
> nope, i am not joining first tri without one or more of you lot, lol. i know you think i am crazy but i feel safe here and it'll all become a bit scary if i read about pains etc.. so you'll just have to put up with me!! x
> 
> OoO thanks for giving me justification! I needed some! haha!
> I'll let you know what they say, of course! x
> 
> if you join the first tri does that mean you can't still talk here? I don't blame you really because like in the 2ww, I don't join those forums because of all the people who 'symptom spot', and its just annoying, to be honest.. lol, so I just stay away, so I guess that's the same thing you're going thru, you dont' want to hear of others having MC's and think 'omg, maybe I am!', or hear of other girls feeling movements or something and you're like 'omg.. I'm not maybe somethiing is wrong..'..
> SOOO I don't blame you! Maybe I won't join any if I ever get a BFP either!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i could still post here too but like you said, it's just all doom and gloom! and i was guilty of that last time, worrying why i didn't feel the same as the other girls etc. so this time, i am having a wee read of first tri posts, but i'm happier just yapping to you girls!!
> 
> what i will say though, is that if any of you feel odd me talking about pg etc. i won't bother you all with it - i know ttc is hard enough! xClick to expand...

Don't be silly. You're a friend now and I'm genuinely happy for you. I really feel like we'll all be catching you up soon too so we'll all be in the same position in the near future anyway. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> I feel sad I'm the only one in the US and I don't have asda.. lol

Asda is actually owned by Walmart. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> i am sooo mad today, i realised last night that i have been using my thermometer wrong and thats prob why FF hasnt got my ovulation right yet both cycles!!
> 
> i didnt realise you put it in and wait for a beep, i have just been putitng it in and waiting about 20 seconds and then taking the temp. Last night i was reading and you have to put it in and wait for the beep, this took about a minute to 2 mins last night so my temp could never have been right after 20 seconds cos it was still changing last night right up to the beep!
> 
> so i have scrapped my FF and gonna start again next cycle if i dont get BFP.
> 
> i just hope if FF didnt get my ovulation right that we didnt miss it :cry: x

Oh no!!! Mine takes about a minute before it beeps but I'm one of those people who reads every inch of the box and instructions... lol.. :wacko:

You may have not got the right temps but they should be somewhere near though, surely? :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm good af has gone i think,which is strange cos it was very short,hoping thats not a bad thing,really positive for this cycle!!
> 
> 
> i dont see how it can be really, do you have one short then one long i know a few people that get that.
> 
> good, thats why i think our thread here is nice cos we have a laugh and keep everyone positive.
> 
> as much as i was gutted this morning, i am not feeling positive cos i know now why my ovulation date kept changing so hopefully next cycle it will be okay xClick to expand...
> 
> don't worry, you won't need it next cycle.... :thumbup: :winkwink:
> Did you take your chart out of your siggy?! I need to stalk it still at least! I doubt it was that far off to be honest with you, because I noticed that with mine my temp doesn't change for the last 10 seconds that I'm temping, and I count to 30 before mine is done..
> That's a long time to wait for a thermometer to beep! Ugh! Mine doesn't beep, but it stops blinking when it's done, so thats why I know it takes about 30 seconds.. but I'm using a baby thermometer, so it registers quicker because there's no way a baby would hold still for 2 minutes to get a good temp! lol! :haha:
> 
> How is everyone!?
> 7dpo here, no news.. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope i dont need it, but at the min i havent got a clue how many dpo i am or anything! i tested the thermometer doing it the way i did then the proper way and it made a difference of about .5 and i normally just do a rough count and take it out so i might have left it in longer one day or something. When i put my temp in this morning it changed my ovulation again so i scrapped it cos i thought well it could all totally be wrong but i will put it back on here for you lol but i dont know whether to take my temp now or not cos i dont know if it will make a difference now xClick to expand...

I'd just keep going... but hopefully you won't need it next month. :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> i am sooo mad today, i realised last night that i have been using my thermometer wrong and thats prob why FF hasnt got my ovulation right yet both cycles!!
> 
> i didnt realise you put it in and wait for a beep, i have just been putitng it in and waiting about 20 seconds and then taking the temp. Last night i was reading and you have to put it in and wait for the beep, this took about a minute to 2 mins last night so my temp could never have been right after 20 seconds cos it was still changing last night right up to the beep!
> 
> so i have scrapped my FF and gonna start again next cycle if i dont get BFP.
> 
> i just hope if FF didnt get my ovulation right that we didnt miss it :cry: x
> 
> Oh no!!! Mine takes about a minute before it beeps but I'm one of those people who reads every inch of the box and instructions... lol.. :wacko:
> 
> You may have not got the right temps but they should be somewhere near though, surely? :shrug:Click to expand...

well they would be if i leave it in for the same amount of time each morning but i do a rough count so i dont think they are reliable at all! but i am hoping we might have caught it anyway and iwill just wait and keep testing gonna test again friday then week after or 2 week after if AF doesnt show, and if it does i know i will be doing it right next cycle x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> I didn't get to catch that eggy last night. :cry: We fell out instead... :brat:
> 
> Then today I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring... :cry:
> 
> but then I poas and my opk today was even darker so I didn't miss it... :happydance: and DH says if we can keep from falling out today we might be able too :sex: tonight.
> 
> Heres today bad boy... what do you think?
> 
> https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/vea44/P190111_123201.jpg
> 
> It actually looks a bit darker in the flesh. x
> 
> That is gorgeous!! How often have you BD'd this week? Good luck!! That means the eggie is still in there! :winkwink:Click to expand...

We last dtd on Saturday and he wouldn't do it since but if we dtd tonight then hopefully we should catch it. :happydance: I know its a long shot but its all I've got. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :headspin::headspin::headspin:fab opk ebony:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Thanks. It's my first that dark!! :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> I didn't get to catch that eggy last night. :cry: We fell out instead... :brat:
> 
> Then today I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring... :cry:
> 
> but then I poas and my opk today was even darker so I didn't miss it... :happydance: and DH says if we can keep from falling out today we might be able too :sex: tonight.
> 
> Heres today bad boy... what do you think?
> 
> https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/vea44/P190111_123201.jpg
> 
> It actually looks a bit darker in the flesh. x
> 
> That is gorgeous!! How often have you BD'd this week? Good luck!! That means the eggie is still in there! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> We last dtd on Saturday and he wouldn't do it since but if we dtd tonight then hopefully we should catch it. :happydance: I know its a long shot but its all I've got. :shrug:Click to expand...

it only takes once! And this is the best time for it! :thumbup: Good luck, hopefully he'll cooperate tonight!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> it only takes once! And this is the best time for it! :thumbup: Good luck, hopefully he'll cooperate tonight!!

Thanks Erin. Fingers crossed!!! x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebs, great opk!!! looks like mine from my BFP cycle!!

erin, walmart haven't got the same type of asda test; i checked their website for you. i heard answer brand are good though?

mamadonna, your new pic is gorgeous!

britt, how are you hun; and did you weigh in today lovely??

did i cover eberything? :) x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> ebs, great opk!!! looks like mine from my BFP cycle!!
> 
> erin, walmart haven't got the same type of asda test; i checked their website for you. i heard answer brand are good though?
> 
> mamadonna, your new pic is gorgeous!
> 
> britt, how are you hun; and did you weigh in today lovely??
> 
> did i cover eberything? :) x

Aw, thanks for checking for me!! I'll just use my cheapo IC's until I get a squinter, then pull out the FRER's.. :winkwink:

It's quiet in here today.. :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> ebs, great opk!!! looks like mine from my BFP cycle!!
> 
> erin, walmart haven't got the same type of asda test; i checked their website for you. i heard answer brand are good though?
> 
> mamadonna, your new pic is gorgeous!
> 
> britt, how are you hun; and did you weigh in today lovely??
> 
> did i cover eberything? :) x

haha yeah think you've just about covered it :rofl:

Did another opk this evening and its as dark if not a bit darker so we're dtd tonight and hopefully that should do the trick! Bring on the bfp.... lol. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> ebs, great opk!!! looks like mine from my BFP cycle!!
> 
> erin, walmart haven't got the same type of asda test; i checked their website for you. i heard answer brand are good though?
> 
> mamadonna, your new pic is gorgeous!
> 
> britt, how are you hun; and did you weigh in today lovely??
> 
> did i cover eberything? :) x
> 
> Aw, thanks for checking for me!! I'll just use my cheapo IC's until I get a squinter, then pull out the FRER's.. :winkwink:
> 
> It's quiet in here today.. :cry:Click to expand...

Well my DH has been hogging my laptop and wants it back in a bit. Got to keep in his good books for a sperm injection :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

evening all well i went to ww aqnd i have lost 5lb!!!!


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> ebs, great opk!!! looks like mine from my BFP cycle!!
> 
> erin, walmart haven't got the same type of asda test; i checked their website for you. i heard answer brand are good though?
> 
> mamadonna, your new pic is gorgeous!
> 
> britt, how are you hun; and did you weigh in today lovely??
> 
> did i cover eberything? :) x
> 
> Aw, thanks for checking for me!! I'll just use my cheapo IC's until I get a squinter, then pull out the FRER's.. :winkwink:
> 
> It's quiet in here today.. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my DH has been hogging my laptop and wants it back in a bit. Got to keep in his good books for a sperm injection :rofl:Click to expand...

hahahahaha :rofl: YES!! kiss the ground he walks on!! :haha:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> evening all well i went to ww aqnd i have lost 5lb!!!!

:shock::dance::happydance:

way to go!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

thank you totally chuffed,lets hope i dont put it all back on this week lol


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> thank you totally chuffed,lets hope i dont put it all back on this week lol

do you have a lot you need to lose? I cant lose weight that quickly for the life of me.. it's like .5 lbs per week!! :brat:


----------



## mamadonna

no not really i'm only 5 ft so i look big(i think) if i only put a few pounds on,another 10 pounds and i'll be really happy(i'm hoping this bit weight loss and healthy eating helps ttc)


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> no not really i'm only 5 ft so i look big(i think) if i only put a few pounds on,another 10 pounds and i'll be really happy(i'm hoping this bit weight loss and healthy eating helps ttc)

yeah hopefully - it should! I have another 10 lbs to lose too.. ugh.


----------



## mamadonna

i'll be happy with 1-2 lbs a wk as long as its going down and not up


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> i'll be happy with 1-2 lbs a wk as long as its going down and not up

oh i would too!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening all well i went to ww aqnd i have lost 5lb!!!!

Thats fantastic! Congratulations! You must be so pleased! :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> evening all well i went to ww aqnd i have lost 5lb!!!!
> 
> Thats fantastic! Congratulations! You must be so pleased! :happydance:Click to expand...

Morning Ladies!!!

gutted yesterday Jeffsar only lost 1 pound sorry i forgot to PM my weight to you. Gonna try extra hard this week so i can get 2 next week!.

Hows everyone doing??? i go a really high temp this morning higher than i have ever got doing my temp the proper way lol :dohh: so im not charting now just gonna keep a check that it stays high and carry on testing xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> ebs, great opk!!! looks like mine from my BFP cycle!!
> 
> erin, walmart haven't got the same type of asda test; i checked their website for you. i heard answer brand are good though?
> 
> mamadonna, your new pic is gorgeous!
> 
> britt, how are you hun; and did you weigh in today lovely??
> 
> did i cover eberything? :) x
> 
> Aw, thanks for checking for me!! I'll just use my cheapo IC's until I get a squinter, then pull out the FRER's.. :winkwink:
> 
> It's quiet in here today.. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my DH has been hogging my laptop and wants it back in a bit. Got to keep in his good books for a sperm injection :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha :rofl: YES!! kiss the ground he walks on!! :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha well it worked :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thank you totally chuffed,lets hope i dont put it all back on this week lol

Just keep to the ww plan and you'll be fine. It will stay off. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> no not really i'm only 5 ft so i look big(i think) if i only put a few pounds on,another 10 pounds and i'll be really happy(i'm hoping this bit weight loss and healthy eating helps ttc)

I know what you mean. i'm 5'3 and putting half a stone on makes it look like a stone. :nope: x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

How's everyone today?

Well I'm good because we DTD last night :happydance: so I feel like we're covered for this month now.

I've got college this afternoon/evening so probably won't be around tonight :nope:

Hope everyones ok. x


----------



## mamadonna

morning,

i'm pleased u've got it covered this month ebony hopefully we are all gonna just be a few weeks behind each other:thumbup:

i'm determinded to keep loosing eb and to keep it of i wanna be able to wear short sleeves on summer without being self conscious.

1lb is good britt at leasts its coming off some weeks u'll loose loads others just a little but at least its going the right way!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> evening all well i went to ww aqnd i have lost 5lb!!!!
> 
> Thats fantastic! Congratulations! You must be so pleased! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> gutted yesterday Jeffsar only lost 1 pound sorry i forgot to PM my weight to you. Gonna try extra hard this week so i can get 2 next week!.
> 
> Hows everyone doing??? i go a really high temp this morning higher than i have ever got doing my temp the proper way lol :dohh: so im not charting now just gonna keep a check that it stays high and carry on testing xxClick to expand...

1 lbs is still great Britt!!!! I used to have weeks like that and then the next week I'd have lost 3-4 lbs so it might be water retention or something. Do you feel bloated? Whatever it is... don't give up. :hugs:

Fingers crossed your temp stays up. I really hope this is your month. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning,
> 
> i'm pleased u've got it covered this month ebony hopefully we are all gonna just be a few weeks behind each other:thumbup:
> 
> i'm determinded to keep loosing eb and to keep it of i wanna be able to wear short sleeves on summer without being self conscious.
> 
> 1lb is good britt at leasts its coming off some weeks u'll loose loads others just a little but at least its going the right way!

I hate my arms too! lol... You'll do it... just keep thinking about summer and what you'll be able to wear... and also think how any loss might help that bfp along. :thumbup:

I really do hope we all get our bfp's close too so we call all go on with jeffsar. x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning,
> 
> i'm pleased u've got it covered this month ebony hopefully we are all gonna just be a few weeks behind each other:thumbup:
> 
> i'm determinded to keep loosing eb and to keep it of i wanna be able to wear short sleeves on summer without being self conscious.
> 
> 1lb is good britt at leasts its coming off some weeks u'll loose loads others just a little but at least its going the right way!
> 
> I hate my arms too! lol... You'll do it... just keep thinking about summer and what you'll be able to wear... and also think how any loss might help that bfp along. :thumbup:
> 
> I really do hope we all get our bfp's close too so we call all go on with jeffsar. xClick to expand...

i think its the thought of a bfp thats stirring me on the most,if anything i feel a little sexier:blush:iykwim,when i have lost a few pounds


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning,
> 
> i'm pleased u've got it covered this month ebony hopefully we are all gonna just be a few weeks behind each other:thumbup:
> 
> i'm determinded to keep loosing eb and to keep it of i wanna be able to wear short sleeves on summer without being self conscious.
> 
> 1lb is good britt at leasts its coming off some weeks u'll loose loads others just a little but at least its going the right way!
> 
> I hate my arms too! lol... You'll do it... just keep thinking about summer and what you'll be able to wear... and also think how any loss might help that bfp along. :thumbup:
> 
> I really do hope we all get our bfp's close too so we call all go on with jeffsar. xClick to expand...
> 
> i think its the thought of a bfp thats stirring me on the most,if anything i feel a little sexier:blush:iykwim,when i have lost a few poundsClick to expand...

hehe me too! My DH is definately easier to seduce when I'll alot slimmer :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

hehe bless them they are gonna kno whats hit them!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hehe bless them they are gonna kno whats hit them!!

haha :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

thanks girls!

yes i am very bloated but been like that for past few days to be honest. Just had my smoothie!! thats 2 portions of fruit sorted for today lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thanks girls!
> 
> yes i am very bloated but been like that for past few days to be honest. Just had my smoothie!! thats 2 portions of fruit sorted for today lol xx

Then you've probably lost more than you think and you're just retaining the rest. :thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm good because we DTD last night :happydance: so I feel like we're covered for this month now.
> 
> I've got college this afternoon/evening so probably won't be around tonight :nope:
> 
> Hope everyones ok. x

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
yayyyyy glad it worked!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm good because we DTD last night :happydance: so I feel like we're covered for this month now.
> 
> I've got college this afternoon/evening so probably won't be around tonight :nope:
> 
> Hope everyones ok. x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> yayyyyy glad it worked!!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

hehehe thanks! 

how are you today? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm good because we DTD last night :happydance: so I feel like we're covered for this month now.
> 
> I've got college this afternoon/evening so probably won't be around tonight :nope:
> 
> Hope everyones ok. x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> yayyyyy glad it worked!!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe thanks!
> 
> how are you today? xClick to expand...

I'm good!! :thumbup: 
Temp went up more today, so that makes me happy! 8 dpo, so I struggled not to test today, lol.. I doubt I'll be able to hold off the testing demons tomorrow though! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm good because we DTD last night :happydance: so I feel like we're covered for this month now.
> 
> I've got college this afternoon/evening so probably won't be around tonight :nope:
> 
> Hope everyones ok. x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> yayyyyy glad it worked!!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe thanks!
> 
> how are you today? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good!! :thumbup:
> Temp went up more today, so that makes me happy! 8 dpo, so I struggled not to test today, lol.. I doubt I'll be able to hold off the testing demons tomorrow though! :haha:Click to expand...

Well jeffsar got a bfp at 9dpo so fingers crossed!

Right I'm off to get myself ready for college. ttyl ladies xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm good because we DTD last night :happydance: so I feel like we're covered for this month now.
> 
> I've got college this afternoon/evening so probably won't be around tonight :nope:
> 
> Hope everyones ok. x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> yayyyyy glad it worked!!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe thanks!
> 
> how are you today? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good!! :thumbup:
> Temp went up more today, so that makes me happy! 8 dpo, so I struggled not to test today, lol.. I doubt I'll be able to hold off the testing demons tomorrow though! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well jeffsar got a bfp at 9dpo so fingers crossed!
> 
> Right I'm off to get myself ready for college. ttyl ladies xxxClick to expand...

haha, i know, that's crazy! 

SO. I got my reading from Suzy.. She says March BFP from a cycle that starts in February (damn her! lol I wanted January! haha) due date in December, special attention to the 5th.. 

:coffee:


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, i keep missing you all :shrug:

work crazy so i can't really get on much at work, but off tomorrow so hopefully catch up with you all then :thumbup:

Britt - 1lb is loads when you don't have a lot to lose - and you really don't have much to go, i'm very happy with that :winkwink:

Ebs, nice work - fx'd you got the eggy!

Mamadonna - WOW, 5lbs in a week, that's pretty impressive, it must be all that food i ate on your behalf :haha:

Erin - :test::test::test: :haha:
i am a poas addict - i still do a couple now, just to check :blush:
if you do test early, just remember not to worry too much if it's neg - i was just super lucky to see lines at 9dpo! 

well, hopefully i'll catch you all soon! x


----------



## eve123

jeffsar said:


> just bought a Jenny reading - you lot are a bad influence!!! xx

Hi Jeffsar, have you ever had a "tea leaf" reading?


----------



## jeffsar

nope, never had one - are they quite accurate?


----------



## eve123

jeffsar said:


> nope, never had one - are they quite accurate?

Listen to this, i went to one at a holistic fair back in Oct, i was quite emotional on the day, and just after i drank some tea and gave the cup back to her, she picked up on the fact i was close to tears and she said (without me saying a thing) you will be pregnant in Jan! Didnt really think too much of it, so my mum went to the same fair last Sunday, she went to the same lady just for a laugh really, she told my mum, that one of her children was pregnant (3 weeks to be exact), i couldnt believe it, i calculated my dates and IF i was to be pregnant, that sunday would have been the end of the w3 weeks! Have done 2 HPT's both negative, have had period like cramps since last night, am jst waiting for it to arrive tomorrow!

Strange or what???


----------



## jeffsar

very strange! fx'd for you that af stays away and you get your bfp! x


----------



## eve123

jeffsar said:


> very strange! fx'd for you that af stays away and you get your bfp! x

you too x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, i keep missing you all :shrug:
> 
> work crazy so i can't really get on much at work, but off tomorrow so hopefully catch up with you all then :thumbup:
> 
> Britt - 1lb is loads when you don't have a lot to lose - and you really don't have much to go, i'm very happy with that :winkwink:
> 
> Ebs, nice work - fx'd you got the eggy!
> 
> Mamadonna - WOW, 5lbs in a week, that's pretty impressive, it must be all that food i ate on your behalf :haha:
> 
> Erin - :test::test::test: :haha:
> i am a poas addict - i still do a couple now, just to check :blush:
> if you do test early, just remember not to worry too much if it's neg - i was just super lucky to see lines at 9dpo!
> 
> well, hopefully i'll catch you all soon! x

haha, yeah I've only got 3 IC's left, 2 dollar store tests, and my big guns, a digi and an FRER.. so I don't want to waste the good ones. I *might* test tomorrow, but I'm really not feeling positive anymore because I just found EWCM on internal check and it had a teeny speck of maroon in it, which I've had before on cycles I wasn't pregnant - and i think EWCM means the corpous luteum is breaking down for AF to start.. :nope:
I hope not.. I am kind of crampy but 8 dpo is too early for this.


----------



## erin7707

so I got my reading from Ruby, she says conceive/bfp in January 2011 or give birth in January 2012.. with a girl!

sooooooo I'm hoping the BFP for January is right.. A January birth baby would be April/early may conception like I had with my daughter..


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies!!

okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410

hope everyone is okay!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!

fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:

jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next

erin where did you get the ruby reading from?

hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?

hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!
> 
> fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:
> 
> jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next
> 
> erin where did you get the ruby reading from?
> 
> hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?
> 
> hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!

i really hope it does stay high, i dont want to get my hopes up about the test cos surely it shouldnt dissapear, but its strange that i have never noticed it do it before. But we will see when i get my first response.

how are you? how long until ovulation? do you roughly know when it is coming? xx


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!
> 
> fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:
> 
> jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next
> 
> erin where did you get the ruby reading from?
> 
> hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?
> 
> hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!
> 
> i really hope it does stay high, i dont want to get my hopes up about the test cos surely it shouldnt dissapear, but its strange that i have never noticed it do it before. But we will see when i get my first response.
> 
> how are you? how long until ovulation? do you roughly know when it is coming? xxClick to expand...

when will you get ur frers?

i shud be o by next weekend,i can usually tell cos i get quite strong pains,i am temping this month so i kno for sure


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!
> 
> fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:
> 
> jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next
> 
> erin where did you get the ruby reading from?
> 
> hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?
> 
> hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!
> 
> i really hope it does stay high, i dont want to get my hopes up about the test cos surely it shouldnt dissapear, but its strange that i have never noticed it do it before. But we will see when i get my first response.
> 
> how are you? how long until ovulation? do you roughly know when it is coming? xxClick to expand...
> 
> when will you get ur frers?
> 
> i shud be o by next weekend,i can usually tell cos i get quite strong pains,i am temping this month so i kno for sureClick to expand...

well i ordered them yesterday so hopefully tomorrow if not monday so hopefully should defo show by then if i am. i just cant imagine it being positive suppose i will never believe really lol.

it goes so fast doesnt it, AFa arrives and you think long wait again then ovulation comes so fast and your in 2ww again good luck!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!
> 
> fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:
> 
> jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next
> 
> erin where did you get the ruby reading from?
> 
> hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?
> 
> hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!
> 
> i really hope it does stay high, i dont want to get my hopes up about the test cos surely it shouldnt dissapear, but its strange that i have never noticed it do it before. But we will see when i get my first response.
> 
> how are you? how long until ovulation? do you roughly know when it is coming? xxClick to expand...
> 
> when will you get ur frers?
> 
> i shud be o by next weekend,i can usually tell cos i get quite strong pains,i am temping this month so i kno for sureClick to expand...
> 
> well i ordered them yesterday so hopefully tomorrow if not monday so hopefully should defo show by then if i am. i just cant imagine it being positive suppose i will never believe really lol.
> 
> it goes so fast doesnt it, AFa arrives and you think long wait again then ovulation comes so fast and your in 2ww again good luck!! xxClick to expand...

i kno what you mean but i dont mind the first few weeks leading up to o cos like u said they go so fast,its the tww i hate when there is nothing left to do but wait!!

will you be able to hold out till monday if they dont arrive tomorrow?
it would drive me crazy lol 

i've got my finger firmly crossed!!


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!
> 
> fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:
> 
> jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next
> 
> erin where did you get the ruby reading from?
> 
> hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?
> 
> hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!
> 
> i really hope it does stay high, i dont want to get my hopes up about the test cos surely it shouldnt dissapear, but its strange that i have never noticed it do it before. But we will see when i get my first response.
> 
> how are you? how long until ovulation? do you roughly know when it is coming? xxClick to expand...
> 
> when will you get ur frers?
> 
> i shud be o by next weekend,i can usually tell cos i get quite strong pains,i am temping this month so i kno for sureClick to expand...
> 
> well i ordered them yesterday so hopefully tomorrow if not monday so hopefully should defo show by then if i am. i just cant imagine it being positive suppose i will never believe really lol.
> 
> it goes so fast doesnt it, AFa arrives and you think long wait again then ovulation comes so fast and your in 2ww again good luck!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> i kno what you mean but i dont mind the first few weeks leading up to o cos like u said they go so fast,its the tww i hate when there is nothing left to do but wait!!
> 
> will you be able to hold out till monday if they dont arrive tomorrow?
> it would drive me crazy lol
> 
> i've got my finger firmly crossed!!Click to expand...

oh no defo not lol i have 6 cheapies left i will still be doing them every morning lol, i cant help it. i have 2 clear blue digs but i dont want to use them cos they arent as sensitive i just wanted them to confirm when i see i line. I was so tempted to do one of them though this morning lol

x


----------



## mamadonna

i got a pg1-2 wks on the digi the day after af was late,i wouldnt do them any earlier cos they are too expensive to waste!


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i got a pg1-2 wks on the digi the day after af was late,i wouldnt do them any earlier cos they are too expensive to waste!

oh right, i know i darent use it then get a negative and think bugger i should have waited lol i did that with another pack of them.

i cant wait for us all to get our BFP then we can start a new thread in the 1st forum for us lot. cos they wont put this in cos it is in the discussions part isnt it. x


----------



## mamadonna

dont think we'll be able to move it we'll just have to start a new 1,the psychically confused mums or something like that lol


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> dont think we'll be able to move it we'll just have to start a new 1,the psychically confused mums or something like that lol

yes good idea!! we will start that once we all get our BFP. which will be this cycle for us all!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

i hope so,anyway i'm off now time to eat and get ready for work catch you later x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i hope so,anyway i'm off now time to eat and get ready for work catch you later x

bye bye see you later x


----------



## jeffsar

hi Britt!!!

how've you been?

i can't believe you may have your BFP, i need to see your test!!!!! i have the best line eyes, if it's there i will spot it!! 

x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi Britt!!!
> 
> how've you been?
> 
> i can't believe you may have your BFP, i need to see your test!!!!! i have the best line eyes, if it's there i will spot it!!
> 
> x

im fine thank you, i am just sooo hoping my BFP is on its way, i am just unsure if it is or not cos now i dont think i can see it but there is defo a pink line there for a bit, and i have never noticed it before and i always watch them i will try and get a photo later of it for you. At the min u suppose i have to take it as a negative but hoping it isnt lol

How are you? x


----------



## jeffsar

i'm good thanks, really tired! 
actually, i am in a good mood as hubby just surprised me by booking us a holiday! he was so sweet, he even called my MW and asked about flying etc. before he did it! he said he thought we should have some time away with Taylor before his life changes in September, so we are off to Tenerife in April! 

i really think it will be, it's all looking good - could be why you feel bloated too? i can't wait for you to test again!!!! go get a SD or asda test - they are super early x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm good thanks, really tired!
> actually, i am in a good mood as hubby just surprised me by booking us a holiday! he was so sweet, he even called my MW and asked about flying etc. before he did it! he said he thought we should have some time away with Taylor before his life changes in September, so we are off to Tenerife in April!
> 
> i really think it will be, it's all looking good - could be why you feel bloated too? i can't wait for you to test again!!!! go get a SD or asda test - they are super early x


ahh thats really sweet, and something else to look forward to aswell!

god i hope so, its hard to believe though that i might be getting a positive lol i know it is gonna come soon cos we are trying but i never imagine it coming lol x


----------



## jeffsar

it will come soon hun, and hopefully today or tomorrow!! I test from 4dpo with IC's and by 7dpo i was convinced i saw a line but no-one else could see it! but 8dpo on SD test it was there but a squinter, then 9dpo, bam, def BFP! if you are seeing lines chancs are you are right - mine disappeared off the early tests too. 

OMG - i need you to test again!!!!!!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it will come soon hun, and hopefully today or tomorrow!! I test from 4dpo with IC's and by 7dpo i was convinced i saw a line but no-one else could see it! but 8dpo on SD test it was there but a squinter, then 9dpo, bam, def BFP! if you are seeing lines chancs are you are right - mine disappeared off the early tests too.
> 
> OMG - i need you to test again!!!!!!! x

did they really?? you are making me really think they are now there is defo 2 lines then 1 fades off. I have 2 digitals but i dont want to do one if it is too early and waste them, but i am so tempted to do one tomorrow morning now. I have ordered some first response tests but i dont think they will come until monday tbh x


----------



## jeffsar

digi's are not sensitive enough - don't watse til after af due. honestly, if you have an asda near you theres are sensitive to 10miu and are £3.50 for two tests. 

i am such a poas addict, i love persuading others to be as well, haha!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> digi's are not sensitive enough - don't watse til after af due. honestly, if you have an asda near you theres are sensitive to 10miu and are £3.50 for two tests.
> 
> i am such a poas addict, i love persuading others to be as well, haha!! x


i think i might have to go and buy some, you have made me excited now you said that about yours fading off as well. Now when i look i dont know if i can see it all but i will let you have a look x

i have added another one now as well
 



Attached Files:







P1020766.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jeffsar

i see a shadow!; just can't tell if it has colour in it........
i say try get a more sensitive test!

ooooh, fx'd for you hun!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i see a shadow!; just can't tell if it has colour in it........
> i say try get a more sensitive test!
> 
> ooooh, fx'd for you hun!! x

can you see at the bottom were there is a bit of pink? well thats were the line ran all the way up before but now only the dot at the bottom. I wish i could get out to get another test!! but if i cant i will test again in the morning anyway and see how it goes. x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i see that! these tests are just so hit and miss - mine weren't showing proper lines until after af this time. hun, i have everythin crossed for you!

well, i have had some awful news, my bump buddy embo has lost her baby:cry:
i can't beleive it - we met on here last time around and both went through exactly the same, she lost her bubs right beofre me in Sept. it just feels like it is all happening again :nope:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i see that! these tests are just so hit and miss - mine weren't showing proper lines until after af this time. hun, i have everythin crossed for you!
> 
> well, i have had some awful news, my bump buddy embo has lost her baby:cry:
> i can't beleive it - we met on here last time around and both went through exactly the same, she lost her bubs right beofre me in Sept. it just feels like it is all happening again :nope:

ahh thats horrible, bet she is devastated i really feel for her must be one of the hardest things, but dont think like that you will be fine, and dont get upset cos you need to keep strong and positive for your little bub just because it isnt her time doesnt mean it cant be yours :hugs: xx


----------



## jeffsar

i know you are right hun, but it just seems so like last time - i am praying for her and for my bubs. the baby game isn't easy is it? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i know you are right hun, but it just seems so like last time - i am praying for her and for my bubs. the baby game isn't easy is it? x

no its not by far harder than i ever thought, i never thought 4 months down the line i would still be trying. So got to be hard for people who have been trying for longer and then for something to go wrong awful!

but this is it for you now it is your time! and fingers crossed it will happen for again very soon and that will be her time and everything will be fine and she will happy again and can look forward to a healthy baby x


----------



## jeffsar

thanks hun, i appreciate that:hugs:

back to happy things - when are you testing again :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> thanks hun, i appreciate that:hugs:
> 
> back to happy things - when are you testing again :winkwink:


in the morning i think, i will do another cheapie and see if it is any clearer and if my first response comes today or tomorrow i will do that aswell then if it doesnt i might buy another one tomorrow from sd or asda. In fact i might get hubby to bring me one home tonight lol i cant wait to test again. Even though i will prob be disspointed cos it will be a negative but i am hoping it wont bex


----------



## jeffsar

what dpo are you now? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> what dpo are you now? x

lol your guess is as good as mine 

but this is my chart now - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410

and it is saying 10 x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i see that! these tests are just so hit and miss - mine weren't showing proper lines until after af this time. hun, i have everythin crossed for you!
> 
> well, i have had some awful news, my bump buddy embo has lost her baby:cry:
> i can't beleive it - we met on here last time around and both went through exactly the same, she lost her bubs right beofre me in Sept. it just feels like it is all happening again :nope:

:hugs: so sorry to hear that!! praying for your little bean!

britt! exciting! i hope it turns into something for you!!! 

mamadonna- i got ruby's reading from www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com 

:wave: ebs!

AFM- 9dpo, temp down a little, bfn on test, cm pattern same exact as previous months... feeling like I'm out for sure.. :cry: I wanted my January predictions to be right! :brat:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i see that! these tests are just so hit and miss - mine weren't showing proper lines until after af this time. hun, i have everythin crossed for you!
> 
> well, i have had some awful news, my bump buddy embo has lost her baby:cry:
> i can't beleive it - we met on here last time around and both went through exactly the same, she lost her bubs right beofre me in Sept. it just feels like it is all happening again :nope:
> 
> :hugs: so sorry to hear that!! praying for your little bean!
> 
> britt! exciting! i hope it turns into something for you!!!
> 
> mamadonna- i got ruby's reading from www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com
> 
> :wave: ebs!
> 
> AFM- 9dpo, temp down a little, bfn on test, cm pattern same exact as previous months... feeling like I'm out for sure.. :cry: I wanted my January predictions to be right! :brat:Click to expand...


its not over until the witch arrives so dont give up yet!! test again in a couple of days. this is our month we will get our BFP!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin!

like britt says, you are not out yet! 
can you help me get britt to test again? lol


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi erin!
> 
> like britt says, you are not out yet!
> can you help me get britt to test again? lol

i darent till in morning cos i am scared it will be pure white and no hint of a line
x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi erin!
> 
> like britt says, you are not out yet!
> can you help me get britt to test again? lol

lol, you're bad!! I agree w/ Britt - wait til AM and hopefully there will be a more clear result! unless you've got 50 preg tests just sitting around.. in that case i'd test every pee.. :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

ok, i'll back off! hehehe.
i might have to go poas to make myself feel better! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> ok, i'll back off! hehehe.
> i might have to go poas to make myself feel better! x

lol at least you know you'll get a good result! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it's so funny cos my mw asked if i'd taken a 'couple' of test so i said, well, about 40 ish, and she laughed thinking i was joking! truth is, i ran out of cheap ic's so i have resorted to using my opks as hpt's! i know, i am crazy...... just a bit of reassurance i guess.

how are you feeling erin, still not feeling positive about this cycle? x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i know, it's so funny cos my mw asked if i'd taken a 'couple' of test so i said, well, about 40 ish, and she laughed thinking i was joking! truth is, i ran out of cheap ic's so i have resorted to using my opks as hpt's! i know, i am crazy...... just a bit of reassurance i guess.
> 
> how are you feeling erin, still not feeling positive about this cycle? x

hahaha, thats funny!!

no, I'm not too positive. I did a cervix check this am, and got my normal CM patterns that I always get, and I'm having stretchy ew with a streak of red in it.. so I'll probably start spotting soon, AF will show on time. it's frustrating. this is what I do every single month.. "Well, maybe it's implantation".. and it never is. :cry:


----------



## jeffsar

well, i didn't have any symptoms whatsoever before af was due and my normal af routine was spot on - i think sometimes there is no rhyme or reason. don't give up until af gets you hun x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> well, i didn't have any symptoms whatsoever before af was due and my normal af routine was spot on - i think sometimes there is no rhyme or reason. don't give up until af gets you hun x

Thanks sweetie.. :kiss:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> Well I'm good because we DTD last night :happydance: so I feel like we're covered for this month now.
> 
> I've got college this afternoon/evening so probably won't be around tonight :nope:
> 
> Hope everyones ok. x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> yayyyyy glad it worked!!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe thanks!
> 
> how are you today? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good!! :thumbup:
> Temp went up more today, so that makes me happy! 8 dpo, so I struggled not to test today, lol.. I doubt I'll be able to hold off the testing demons tomorrow though! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well jeffsar got a bfp at 9dpo so fingers crossed!
> 
> Right I'm off to get myself ready for college. ttyl ladies xxxClick to expand...
> 
> haha, i know, that's crazy!
> 
> SO. I got my reading from Suzy.. She says March BFP from a cycle that starts in February (damn her! lol I wanted January! haha) due date in December, special attention to the 5th..
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...

Thats not long. I'm predicted March too. Fingers crossed!!! xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar normally i would be testing over and over again but cos i am thinking there might be a little chance i will something makes me scared xx


----------



## ebony2010

eve123 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> nope, never had one - are they quite accurate?
> 
> Listen to this, i went to one at a holistic fair back in Oct, i was quite emotional on the day, and just after i drank some tea and gave the cup back to her, she picked up on the fact i was close to tears and she said (without me saying a thing) you will be pregnant in Jan! Didnt really think too much of it, so my mum went to the same fair last Sunday, she went to the same lady just for a laugh really, she told my mum, that one of her children was pregnant (3 weeks to be exact), i couldnt believe it, i calculated my dates and IF i was to be pregnant, that sunday would have been the end of the w3 weeks! Have done 2 HPT's both negative, have had period like cramps since last night, am jst waiting for it to arrive tomorrow!
> 
> Strange or what???Click to expand...

You'll have to let us know if you get that bfp. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx

OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!
> 
> fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:
> 
> jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next
> 
> erin where did you get the ruby reading from?
> 
> hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?
> 
> hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!

Hi mamadonna. The diet is going well and I'm really sticking to it so fingers crossed for a good loss this week,.

Yep, I think we got things covered ok so its just a case of waiting to see really. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm good thanks, really tired!
> actually, i am in a good mood as hubby just surprised me by booking us a holiday! he was so sweet, he even called my MW and asked about flying etc. before he did it! he said he thought we should have some time away with Taylor before his life changes in September, so we are off to Tenerife in April!
> 
> i really think it will be, it's all looking good - could be why you feel bloated too? i can't wait for you to test again!!!! go get a SD or asda test - they are super early x

That is so nice of him! Your last holiday as a threesome before the new arrival :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thank you, i am scared now cos i have it in my head that i seen 2 lines this morning but i dont know if you want it so much makes you think you see it when you dont, i dont know. I am going to test tomorrow and see i think.

hows your cycle going?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i see that! these tests are just so hit and miss - mine weren't showing proper lines until after af this time. hun, i have everythin crossed for you!
> 
> well, i have had some awful news, my bump buddy embo has lost her baby:cry:
> i can't beleive it - we met on here last time around and both went through exactly the same, she lost her bubs right beofre me in Sept. it just feels like it is all happening again :nope:

Oh jeffsar, I'm so sorry thats awful. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i see that! these tests are just so hit and miss - mine weren't showing proper lines until after af this time. hun, i have everythin crossed for you!
> 
> well, i have had some awful news, my bump buddy embo has lost her baby:cry:
> i can't beleive it - we met on here last time around and both went through exactly the same, she lost her bubs right beofre me in Sept. it just feels like it is all happening again :nope:
> 
> ahh thats horrible, bet she is devastated i really feel for her must be one of the hardest things, but dont think like that you will be fine, and dont get upset cos you need to keep strong and positive for your little bub just because it isnt her time doesnt mean it cant be yours :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I agree. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i am scared now cos i have it in my head that i seen 2 lines this morning but i dont know if you want it so much makes you think you see it when you dont, i dont know. I am going to test tomorrow and see i think.
> 
> hows your cycle going?? xxClick to expand...

I know what you mean. I wouldn't trust anything but fmu unless I'd held it in for hours :wacko: I really hope this is it for you. :thumbup:

My cycle is going baaaaad. lol. I ovulated and got it covered with the :sex: I think but I ovulated late again so my lp will only be 8 days so even if the :spermy: gets that egg I don't think my body will substain it to become a full blown pregnancy :cry: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though.

and...... i've booked us in for our fertility tests :happydance: 31st January. So if AF comes then bring on the testing... if it doesn't I'll use it to tell them I'm pregnant... lol. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i am scared now cos i have it in my head that i seen 2 lines this morning but i dont know if you want it so much makes you think you see it when you dont, i dont know. I am going to test tomorrow and see i think.
> 
> hows your cycle going?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I wouldn't trust anything but fmu unless I'd held it in for hours :wacko: I really hope this is it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> My cycle is going baaaaad. lol. I ovulated and got it covered with the :sex: I think but I ovulated late again so my lp will only be 8 days so even if the :spermy: gets that egg I don't think my body will substain it to become a full blown pregnancy :cry: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though.
> 
> and...... i've booked us in for our fertility tests :happydance: 31st January. So if AF comes then bring on the testing... if it doesn't I'll use it to tell them I'm pregnant... lol. xClick to expand...


it will be to tell them your pregnant!!!

if it is 8 days and you implant on say day 5 or 6 you will be okay cos your lining will be thickening xx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, back from football - Taylor's, not mine!
i think you will all get your bfp's this month - i am more scared than ever now so i need you all in first tri with me! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i am scared now cos i have it in my head that i seen 2 lines this morning but i dont know if you want it so much makes you think you see it when you dont, i dont know. I am going to test tomorrow and see i think.
> 
> hows your cycle going?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I wouldn't trust anything but fmu unless I'd held it in for hours :wacko: I really hope this is it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> My cycle is going baaaaad. lol. I ovulated and got it covered with the :sex: I think but I ovulated late again so my lp will only be 8 days so even if the :spermy: gets that egg I don't think my body will substain it to become a full blown pregnancy :cry: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though.
> 
> and...... i've booked us in for our fertility tests :happydance: 31st January. So if AF comes then bring on the testing... if it doesn't I'll use it to tell them I'm pregnant... lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> it will be to tell them your pregnant!!!
> 
> if it is 8 days and you implant on say day 5 or 6 you will be okay cos your lining will be thickening xxClick to expand...

If your lp is too short the lining starts to break down too soon and you lose it. Its to do with progesterone or something equally as boring! lol. 

i'm going to think positive though and hope I get that bfp. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, back from football - Taylor's, not mine!
> i think you will all get your bfp's this month - i am more scared than ever now so i need you all in first tri with me! x

Don't worry jeffsar. The chances of it happening to you too are so slim. How many weeks was she? x


----------



## jeffsar

she was over 10 wks - but her scan showed baby's heart stopped at 7wks - exactly same as last time. she is gutted, i don't know what to say to her.......

it just make me realise it CAN happen twice in a row, and i was trying to be so positive this time - i'm sure i'll feel better tomorrow!

how are you today? will you be on tonight? i need to cook supper soon! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> she was over 10 wks - but her scan showed baby's heart stopped at 7wks - exactly same as last time. she is gutted, i don't know what to say to her.......
> 
> it just make me realise it CAN happen twice in a row, and i was trying to be so positive this time - i'm sure i'll feel better tomorrow!
> 
> how are you today? will you be on tonight? i need to cook supper soon! x

Awwww I went to see a friend of mine today who is pregnant. She lost a baby at 10 weeks but found out at her 12 week scan. It was awful but now she's 18 weeks pregnant and expecting a girl (lots of early private scans... lol) so it can happen. 

I should be on tonight as long as DH doesn't try and hog my netbook :nope: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i am scared now cos i have it in my head that i seen 2 lines this morning but i dont know if you want it so much makes you think you see it when you dont, i dont know. I am going to test tomorrow and see i think.
> 
> hows your cycle going?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I wouldn't trust anything but fmu unless I'd held it in for hours :wacko: I really hope this is it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> My cycle is going baaaaad. lol. I ovulated and got it covered with the :sex: I think but I ovulated late again so my lp will only be 8 days so even if the :spermy: gets that egg I don't think my body will substain it to become a full blown pregnancy :cry: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though.
> 
> and...... i've booked us in for our fertility tests :happydance: 31st January. So if AF comes then bring on the testing... if it doesn't I'll use it to tell them I'm pregnant... lol. xClick to expand...

your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i am scared now cos i have it in my head that i seen 2 lines this morning but i dont know if you want it so much makes you think you see it when you dont, i dont know. I am going to test tomorrow and see i think.
> 
> hows your cycle going?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I wouldn't trust anything but fmu unless I'd held it in for hours :wacko: I really hope this is it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> My cycle is going baaaaad. lol. I ovulated and got it covered with the :sex: I think but I ovulated late again so my lp will only be 8 days so even if the :spermy: gets that egg I don't think my body will substain it to become a full blown pregnancy :cry: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though.
> 
> and...... i've booked us in for our fertility tests :happydance: 31st January. So if AF comes then bring on the testing... if it doesn't I'll use it to tell them I'm pregnant... lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!Click to expand...

sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> okay so i dont know if i am going mad or not, but i havent said anything last 2 mornings cos i though nahhh cant be but when i test on the cheap strips i sit and watch it and last 2 days i have seen 2 lines not 1 both pink then one fades off and i dont know if i can still see it or not, but i have never noticed this before and i always watch them. So i have ordered some first response tests just to confirm, this is my chart since i have been temps right
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32e410
> 
> hope everyone is okay!! xx
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! Go to superdrug NOW!!! lol.... your chart looks amazing... your temp is up and no way looking like the :witch: is on her way. I'm so excited for you.... xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, i am scared now cos i have it in my head that i seen 2 lines this morning but i dont know if you want it so much makes you think you see it when you dont, i dont know. I am going to test tomorrow and see i think.
> 
> hows your cycle going?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I wouldn't trust anything but fmu unless I'd held it in for hours :wacko: I really hope this is it for you. :thumbup:
> 
> My cycle is going baaaaad. lol. I ovulated and got it covered with the :sex: I think but I ovulated late again so my lp will only be 8 days so even if the :spermy: gets that egg I don't think my body will substain it to become a full blown pregnancy :cry: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though.
> 
> and...... i've booked us in for our fertility tests :happydance: 31st January. So if AF comes then bring on the testing... if it doesn't I'll use it to tell them I'm pregnant... lol. xClick to expand...
> 
> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:Click to expand...

yeah thats what i mean though.. I never O the same time- but my LP is always 11-12 days.. thats why my cycles aren't always the same length!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!

sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:[/QUOTE]

yeah thats what i mean though.. I never O the same time- but my LP is always 11-12 days.. thats why my cycles aren't always the same length![/QUOTE]

Well my cycle is pretty much always the same length and for the last 2 months I've charted and ovulated late in my cycle making my lp 8 days. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!
> 
> sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:Click to expand...

yeah thats what i mean though.. I never O the same time- but my LP is always 11-12 days.. thats why my cycles aren't always the same length![/QUOTE]

Well my cycle is pretty much always the same length and for the last 2 months I've charted and ovulated late in my cycle making my lp 8 days. x[/QUOTE]

ohhh bummer! I hope your eggie implants early :) and if it doesn't, we still might be march bump buddies :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!
> 
> sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thats what i mean though.. I never O the same time- but my LP is always 11-12 days.. thats why my cycles aren't always the same length!Click to expand...

Well my cycle is pretty much always the same length and for the last 2 months I've charted and ovulated late in my cycle making my lp 8 days. x[/QUOTE]

ohhh bummer! I hope your eggie implants early :) and if it doesn't, we still might be march bump buddies :)[/QUOTE]

Thanks. :hugs:

Well I have fertility tests starting at the end of the month so if I don;t get pregnant they might be able to give me something to lengthen my lp and finally get that bun in the oven. The weird thing is that Gail predicted that I may take something to aid getting pregnant and Psychic star said she thought I might need a bit of medical help so that would all add up. 

Damn... I want more readings! lol x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!
> 
> sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thats what i mean though.. I never O the same time- but my LP is always 11-12 days.. thats why my cycles aren't always the same length!Click to expand...
> 
> Well my cycle is pretty much always the same length and for the last 2 months I've charted and ovulated late in my cycle making my lp 8 days. xClick to expand...

ohhh bummer! I hope your eggie implants early :) and if it doesn't, we still might be march bump buddies :)[/QUOTE]

Thanks. :hugs:

Well I have fertility tests starting at the end of the month so if I don;t get pregnant they might be able to give me something to lengthen my lp and finally get that bun in the oven. The weird thing is that Gail predicted that I may take something to aid getting pregnant and Psychic star said she thought I might need a bit of medical help so that would all add up. 

Damn... I want more readings! lol x[/QUOTE]

lol, I know! We're all crazy! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!
> 
> sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thats what i mean though.. I never O the same time- but my LP is always 11-12 days.. thats why my cycles aren't always the same length!Click to expand...
> 
> Well my cycle is pretty much always the same length and for the last 2 months I've charted and ovulated late in my cycle making my lp 8 days. xClick to expand...
> 
> ohhh bummer! I hope your eggie implants early :) and if it doesn't, we still might be march bump buddies :)Click to expand...

Thanks. :hugs:

Well I have fertility tests starting at the end of the month so if I don;t get pregnant they might be able to give me something to lengthen my lp and finally get that bun in the oven. The weird thing is that Gail predicted that I may take something to aid getting pregnant and Psychic star said she thought I might need a bit of medical help so that would all add up. 

Damn... I want more readings! lol x[/QUOTE]

lol, I know! We're all crazy! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Were the last 2 readings just one liners or did you get any nice detailed readings? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> your LP shouldn't vary by more than a couple days.. if you O'd late, then it should push back your LP too. FX'd!
> 
> sorry, i mean late in my cycle not late for me :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thats what i mean though.. I never O the same time- but my LP is always 11-12 days.. thats why my cycles aren't always the same length!Click to expand...
> 
> Well my cycle is pretty much always the same length and for the last 2 months I've charted and ovulated late in my cycle making my lp 8 days. xClick to expand...
> 
> ohhh bummer! I hope your eggie implants early :) and if it doesn't, we still might be march bump buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:
> 
> Well I have fertility tests starting at the end of the month so if I don;t get pregnant they might be able to give me something to lengthen my lp and finally get that bun in the oven. The weird thing is that Gail predicted that I may take something to aid getting pregnant and Psychic star said she thought I might need a bit of medical help so that would all add up.
> 
> Damn... I want more readings! lol xClick to expand...

lol, I know! We're all crazy! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Were the last 2 readings just one liners or did you get any nice detailed readings? x[/QUOTE]

just one liners basically. :sleep:


----------



## britt24

OMG OMG OMG OMG i cant believe it, i decided sod it i will try a clear blue digital and see what it says and wow pregnant 1-2 there in black and white i dont quite believe it so i am defo gonna do another when i have another wee i am shaking lol xx


----------



## mamadonna

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:thats brilliant britt :bfp: #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!congratulations


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG i cant believe it, i decided sod it i will try a clear blue digital and see what it says and wow pregnant 1-2 there in black and white i dont quite believe it so i am defo gonna do another when i have another wee i am shaking lol xx

:wohoo:

Britt!!!!!!!!!! We need pics!!! lol... we need poas porn :rofl:

I'm soooo happy for you. :wohoo:


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl:@poas porn


----------



## britt24

Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0112.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!

OMG!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!! What has your DH said? You must be soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, did any of your reading predict this month? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!! What has your DH said? You must be soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, did any of your reading predict this month? xxxClick to expand...

i am so excited but a little scared as well, it just doesnt seem real i have tested 3 times today!! it just hasnt gone in! hubby is so excited he couldnt believe it when i rang, we really thought i was having a repeat of last cycle!

i had ordered some first response tests as well lol but i am glad i dont need them now x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!! What has your DH said? You must be soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, did any of your reading predict this month? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am so excited but a little scared as well, it just doesnt seem real i have tested 3 times today!! it just hasnt gone in! hubby is so excited he couldnt believe it when i rang, we really thought i was having a repeat of last cycle!
> 
> i had ordered some first response tests as well lol but i am glad i dont need them now xClick to expand...

Awww I am seriously so happy for you. You and jeffsar both being pregnant now gives me hope. :hugs:

Did you do anything different this month? x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG i cant believe it, i decided sod it i will try a clear blue digital and see what it says and wow pregnant 1-2 there in black and white i dont quite believe it so i am defo gonna do another when i have another wee i am shaking lol xx

OMG OMG OMG OMG :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I can't beleive it!!!! I am so happy for you!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!! What has your DH said? You must be soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, did any of your reading predict this month? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am so excited but a little scared as well, it just doesnt seem real i have tested 3 times today!! it just hasnt gone in! hubby is so excited he couldnt believe it when i rang, we really thought i was having a repeat of last cycle!
> 
> i had ordered some first response tests as well lol but i am glad i dont need them now xClick to expand...
> 
> Awww I am seriously so happy for you. You and jeffsar both being pregnant now gives me hope. :hugs:
> 
> Did you do anything different this month? xClick to expand...

No but as much as i hate people saying just relax and it will happen, i think it is true cos looking at my chart at the time i think i ovulated the night we bd around there was a night when we had a few wines and the only time i havent sat with my legs up or anything, it normally winds me up when people say it. i knwo i had a rediculous cycle from sep but i said i wouldnt take anything or do anything else other than temping until after a year. xx


----------



## britt24

oh and no one said jan on my predictions so god knows i am going to re read some of my larger ones again and see x


----------



## jeffsar

what, you mean Aimee didn't get it right?? i am shocked:haha:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> what, you mean Aimee didn't get it right?? i am shocked:haha:

thanks i cant believe it either i couldnt when i seen the test, but when i said on here i knew i had seen something on the cheapies knew it!

and no lol she is the one i thought would have got it spot on as well lol, x


----------



## jeffsar

i'm so pleased for you, i really am - and now i have someone to hold my hand!! 

right, now there are two of us, i think we should all decide what we will call our group in the pregnancy forum; we'll all be there soon! if we think of a name, i'll make a logo! 

Britt, well done x


----------



## jeffsar

oh, and baby jeffsar is a blueberry now, cute x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm so pleased for you, i really am - and now i have someone to hold my hand!!
> 
> right, now there are two of us, i think we should all decide what we will call our group in the pregnancy forum; we'll all be there soon! if we think of a name, i'll make a logo!
> 
> Britt, well done x

ahh a little blueberry how cute!!

yes good idea, we can start it as soon as everyone has there BFP so we can share everything together!

yes i will hold your hand, and you can warn me of everything i have to come!

x


----------



## jeffsar

constipation:rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> what, you mean Aimee didn't get it right?? i am shocked:haha:

:rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> oh, and baby jeffsar is a blueberry now, cute x

A blueberry!!! awwwww.... hehe x


----------



## jeffsar

how you doing ebs? have we not persuaded you to start testing yet??? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> constipation:rofl:

mmmm... always something to look forward to :rofl:

I went to see a friend yesterday who is 19 weeks pregnant and she's still chucking up like a trooper :sick:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> how you doing ebs? have we not persuaded you to start testing yet??? x

lol... no not yet. I think I'm about 2dpo... lol 

I'm doing ok. booked my appointment yesterday at the doctors to start the tests on the 31st!!!! I'm just hoping I can use that appointment to announce I'm pregnant.. lol x


----------



## jeffsar

i still haven't felt that sick - trying not to worry about it; i mean, my friend that lost her baby yesterday was throwing up every day - i guess it's just differnet every time for every person x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> how you doing ebs? have we not persuaded you to start testing yet??? x
> 
> lol... no not yet. I think I'm about 2dpo... lol
> 
> I'm doing ok. booked my appointment yesterday at the doctors to start the tests on the 31st!!!! I'm just hoping I can use that appointment to announce I'm pregnant.. lol xClick to expand...


yes you will be!! that will be great turn up and say actually i am pregnant ! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> how you doing ebs? have we not persuaded you to start testing yet??? x
> 
> lol... no not yet. I think I'm about 2dpo... lol
> 
> I'm doing ok. booked my appointment yesterday at the doctors to start the tests on the 31st!!!! I'm just hoping I can use that appointment to announce I'm pregnant.. lol xClick to expand...

you will be hun :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i still haven't felt that sick - trying not to worry about it; i mean, my friend that lost her baby yesterday was throwing up every day - i guess it's just differnet every time for every person x

You might be one of the lucky ones. You're right. It is totally different for everyone. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> how you doing ebs? have we not persuaded you to start testing yet??? x
> 
> lol... no not yet. I think I'm about 2dpo... lol
> 
> I'm doing ok. booked my appointment yesterday at the doctors to start the tests on the 31st!!!! I'm just hoping I can use that appointment to announce I'm pregnant.. lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you will be!! that will be great turn up and say actually i am pregnant ! xClick to expand...

I hope so.... hey are your 2 bfp's contagious? If so cough and splutter my way please! :rofl:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> how you doing ebs? have we not persuaded you to start testing yet??? x
> 
> lol... no not yet. I think I'm about 2dpo... lol
> 
> I'm doing ok. booked my appointment yesterday at the doctors to start the tests on the 31st!!!! I'm just hoping I can use that appointment to announce I'm pregnant.. lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you will be!! that will be great turn up and say actually i am pregnant ! xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so.... hey are your 2 bfp's contagious? If so cough and splutter my way please! :rofl:Click to expand...

well i think it is jeffsar that is contagious, but just in case here you :dust: xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> how you doing ebs? have we not persuaded you to start testing yet??? x
> 
> lol... no not yet. I think I'm about 2dpo... lol
> 
> I'm doing ok. booked my appointment yesterday at the doctors to start the tests on the 31st!!!! I'm just hoping I can use that appointment to announce I'm pregnant.. lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you will be!! that will be great turn up and say actually i am pregnant ! xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so.... hey are your 2 bfp's contagious? If so cough and splutter my way please! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well i think it is jeffsar that is contagious, but just in case here you :dust: xxClick to expand...

haha thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

:dust::dust::dust:

there you go, just incase it is me that is contagious, an extra dose of baby dust!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> there you go, just incase it is me that is contagious, an extra dose of baby dust!

Thank you.

This thread is getting so exciting with the bfp's!!!! I'm so glad we stick together. :hugs:

I think the new name when we move over should be funny :haha:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> there you go, just incase it is me that is contagious, an extra dose of baby dust!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> This thread is getting so exciting with the bfp's!!!! I'm so glad we stick together. :hugs:
> 
> I think the new name when we move over should be funny :haha:Click to expand...

lol yeah it should. Right ladies i am off to have a bath then i am going into mansfield, need some stuff from next for my lounge catch you all later bye bye xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> there you go, just incase it is me that is contagious, an extra dose of baby dust!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> This thread is getting so exciting with the bfp's!!!! I'm so glad we stick together. :hugs:
> 
> I think the new name when we move over should be funny :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah it should. Right ladies i am off to have a bath then i am going into mansfield, need some stuff from next for my lounge catch you all later bye bye xxClick to expand...

See you later pregnant lady :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

bye prego! x


----------



## britt24

lol you 2 make me giggle, right i am defo going now bye bye


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!

YAYAYAYAAYYYYYY!! Sooooooo flipping excited for you!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Not this girl's cycle though! Spotting has started, AF will show on time in 2 days. But I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## mamadonna

sorry erin:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!
> 
> YAYAYAYAAYYYYYY!! Sooooooo flipping excited for you!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Not this girl's cycle though! Spotting has started, AF will show on time in 2 days. But I'm happy for you!!!Click to expand...

Awww I'm sorry Erin. I hope you're wrong. :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!
> 
> YAYAYAYAAYYYYYY!! Sooooooo flipping excited for you!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Not this girl's cycle though! Spotting has started, AF will show on time in 2 days. But I'm happy for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww I'm sorry Erin. I hope you're wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks girls, I hope I'm wrong too, but unfortunately I know this routine all too well.. Every month I hold out hope that it's just implantation spotting, and it never is. Just frustrating - but this day is always the hardest, I just wish there wasn't so much waiting involved. 

but i dont want to make this a debbie downer thread and all about me and my hatred for AF - we are happy for Britt!


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin, i hope your wrong hun, but if not, PMA for next cycle xx


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi erin, i hope your wrong hun, but if not, PMA for next cycle xx

Thank you sweetie, sorry I can't join you in the first tri this cycle :(


----------



## jeffsar

i'll let you off, but try hard sex:) next cycle or i'll be off to 2nd tri before you've helped me leave a post in first tri! 

you never know though, it COULD be implantation - don't give up totally until the actual :witch: gets you x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i'll let you off, but try hard sex:) next cycle or i'll be off to 2nd tri before you've helped me leave a post in first tri!
> 
> you never know though, it COULD be implantation - don't give up totally until the actual :witch: gets you x

hahah we try hard every cycle ;) it's DH that gets tired and I have to beg him! lol! 

I won't give up yet, but I just know it's over. :coffee:


----------



## jeffsar

hahaha, mine is the same - i had to bribe him with loads of things; washing his car etc.!

wonder if the news has sunk in for Britt yet; it's always amazing but first time is extra special! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hahaha, mine is the same - i had to bribe him with loads of things; washing his car etc.!
> 
> wonder if the news has sunk in for Britt yet; it's always amazing but first time is extra special! x

She must be buzzing with excitement.

What are you worried about? Your blueberry? x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i am still getting twinges; got myself convinced blueberry is not in the right place - google is a terrible thing. i would call epu but they would scan me, and i'm not sure i am ready for that yet! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i am still getting twinges; got myself convinced blueberry is not in the right place - google is a terrible thing. i would call epu but they would scan me, and i'm not sure i am ready for that yet! x

Did you have twinges last time?

I was reading earlier that your chance or having another mc is the same as someone who has never had one before... ie. low. I know this probably isn't that comforting right now when you're worried but you have every chance of being fine.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

i know hun, it's just an odd feeling - i am praying it's just blueberry settling in - i gave it a talking to today! x


----------



## LadyGecko

britt24 said:


> Thank you heres the pic, i am still in shock i cant believe it, thats it now this is defo all of our cycles i have proved it!!

well done misses!!!! its fab :hugs::happydance:[


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hahaha, mine is the same - i had to bribe him with loads of things; washing his car etc.!
> 
> wonder if the news has sunk in for Britt yet; it's always amazing but first time is extra special! x

I have to bribe mine too.. lol. I think they know that if they act like they don't want to, they know that we'll end up begging and say that we'll do anything - so they know they can get something out of it in the end.. lol!

Yes, it is amazing the first time! (That was the only time I was pregnant) and I ONLY tested with a digi one time.. so it was so freaky to see "PREGNANT!" loved it... Can't wait to experience it again!:cloud9:


----------



## jeffsar

you only used one test?!?!?!!?
i think i've done around 40 this time............. i did one today! what is wrong with me?!?!!?


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know hun, it's just an odd feeling - i am praying it's just blueberry settling in - i gave it a talking to today! x

sorry DH came in wanting his tea so I had to rush off.

You gave it a talking to :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you only used one test?!?!?!!?
> i think i've done around 40 this time............. i did one today! what is wrong with me?!?!!?

:rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

well i told it i wanted it very much, and would appreciate if it was in my uterus and could stop making me feel so parnoid all the time! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well i told it i wanted it very much, and would appreciate if it was in my uterus and could stop making me feel so parnoid all the time! x

Aww thats sweet. Have you told your son or are you waiting? x


----------



## jeffsar

no, i won't be telling him until after the scan - maybe longer if possible, i want to be sure before i do. the only good thing about the MC is that Taylor was none the wiser; i couldn't bare him having to go through that - he is desperate for a brother or sister. he is 4, he'll just think mummy has been eating to much chocolate! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> no, i won't be telling him until after the scan - maybe longer if possible, i want to be sure before i do. the only good thing about the MC is that Taylor was none the wiser; i couldn't bare him having to go through that - he is desperate for a brother or sister. he is 4, he'll just think mummy has been eating to much chocolate! x

I thought you'd say that. I suppose nearly 8 months is forever for a 4 year old! lol


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, we told him about tenerife in April, and he said - but that's ages, santa will have been by then! - no concept of time at all! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, we told him about tenerife in April, and he said - but that's ages, santa will have been by then! - no concept of time at all! x

Aww bless him! that is so sweet.

Just watching magicians. Barry & Stuart were definately the best, they were so funny :haha:


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> you only used one test?!?!?!!?
> i think i've done around 40 this time............. i did one today! what is wrong with me?!?!!?

hahaha i wasnt as obsessed then! i did my 2 digis that came in the box! i dont think i'd want to keep testing now to i'd worry myself if the lines weren't getting darker, etc


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> you only used one test?!?!?!!?
> i think i've done around 40 this time............. i did one today! what is wrong with me?!?!!?
> 
> hahaha i wasnt as obsessed then! i did my 2 digis that came in the box! i dont think i'd want to keep testing now to i'd worry myself if the lines weren't getting darker, etcClick to expand...

Don't you test every month loads? You must have amazing willpower! x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> you only used one test?!?!?!!?
> i think i've done around 40 this time............. i did one today! what is wrong with me?!?!!?
> 
> hahaha i wasnt as obsessed then! i did my 2 digis that came in the box! i dont think i'd want to keep testing now to i'd worry myself if the lines weren't getting darker, etcClick to expand...
> 
> Don't you test every month loads? You must have amazing willpower! xClick to expand...

now I do.. I start on 8 or 9 DPO, but only once a day unless I see a fake line like last cycle then I did 2 one day.. but unfortunately for me, since I usually start spotting on 10 -11 DPO, as soon as I see that I stop testing because I don't want to see BFN's. and I figure IFFFFF it is implantation spotting, then it wouldn't show on a PG test yet anyway. and my LP isn't long, so I don't waste lots of tests since I only have 2 or 3 days to use them. haha.


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> you only used one test?!?!?!!?
> i think i've done around 40 this time............. i did one today! what is wrong with me?!?!!?
> 
> hahaha i wasnt as obsessed then! i did my 2 digis that came in the box! i dont think i'd want to keep testing now to i'd worry myself if the lines weren't getting darker, etcClick to expand...
> 
> Don't you test every month loads? You must have amazing willpower! xClick to expand...
> 
> now I do.. I start on 8 or 9 DPO, but only once a day unless I see a fake line like last cycle then I did 2 one day.. but unfortunately for me, since I usually start spotting on 10 -11 DPO, as soon as I see that I stop testing because I don't want to see BFN's. and I figure IFFFFF it is implantation spotting, then it wouldn't show on a PG test yet anyway. and my LP isn't long, so I don't waste lots of tests since I only have 2 or 3 days to use them. haha.Click to expand...

lol... I thought you had amazing willpower!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone today?

Britt... have you come down from :cloud9:??? hehe

xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs! how are you today?

i'm ok, feeling sick so hubby away to buy me some ginger beer (non alcoholic of course!)
I'm also cooking a roast beef so hopefully i'll be able to eat it!

x


----------



## erin7707

morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
Just thought I'd update you all. 
I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs! how are you today?
> 
> i'm ok, feeling sick so hubby away to buy me some ginger beer (non alcoholic of course!)
> I'm also cooking a roast beef so hopefully i'll be able to eat it!
> 
> x


Aww thats nice of him. Hopefully it will make you feel well enough to eat up that sunday dinner :thumbup:

I'm ok today thanks but really mardy. I'm irratated at anything and everything :wacko: lol x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!

Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.

Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.
> 
> Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:Click to expand...

my LP is usually 11 days.. last cycle I got it up to 12 days.. this cycle was 10. I don't know what the deal is! 
I hope you're wrong sweetie, and you still get your BFP this month!! :hug:
I've emailed Star and Sandra - I'm reallllllly hoping they'll get back to me, because I felt both of them were so right on with me, that I hope they'll tell me what they're seeing for my BFP now.. Star did say that this cycle might go missed, and if it does then she sees March, so I asked if that was still the case.. but Sandra said Xmas/Jan.. so I asked if she saw anything else, because she was so spot on with everything else. I got a job like she predicted, and so did my husband.. 
So I'm hoping they'll respond. FX'd.. I need something to lift me up right now! I hate AF! :(


----------



## mamadonna

sorry af got you erin


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.
> 
> Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my LP is usually 11 days.. last cycle I got it up to 12 days.. this cycle was 10. I don't know what the deal is!
> I hope you're wrong sweetie, and you still get your BFP this month!! :hug:
> I've emailed Star and Sandra - I'm reallllllly hoping they'll get back to me, because I felt both of them were so right on with me, that I hope they'll tell me what they're seeing for my BFP now.. Star did say that this cycle might go missed, and if it does then she sees March, so I asked if that was still the case.. but Sandra said Xmas/Jan.. so I asked if she saw anything else, because she was so spot on with everything else. I got a job like she predicted, and so did my husband..
> So I'm hoping they'll respond. FX'd.. I need something to lift me up right now! I hate AF! :(Click to expand...

I've read mixed reports on lp's. Most say less that 10 days is bad but I've also read that some doctors don't like it until 12. :shrug:

Sandra said the same for me so it would be interesting to know if she responds or not because I might be emaling her too in a few days.

Here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate CD1.... it seems like forever to the end of a cycle but then suddenley I'm near ovulation again so its never as bad as it seems. :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.
> 
> Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my LP is usually 11 days.. last cycle I got it up to 12 days.. this cycle was 10. I don't know what the deal is!
> I hope you're wrong sweetie, and you still get your BFP this month!! :hug:
> I've emailed Star and Sandra - I'm reallllllly hoping they'll get back to me, because I felt both of them were so right on with me, that I hope they'll tell me what they're seeing for my BFP now.. Star did say that this cycle might go missed, and if it does then she sees March, so I asked if that was still the case.. but Sandra said Xmas/Jan.. so I asked if she saw anything else, because she was so spot on with everything else. I got a job like she predicted, and so did my husband..
> So I'm hoping they'll respond. FX'd.. I need something to lift me up right now! I hate AF! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I've read mixed reports on lp's. Most say less that 10 days is bad but I've also read that some doctors don't like it until 12. :shrug:
> 
> Sandra said the same for me so it would be interesting to know if she responds or not because I might be emaling her too in a few days.
> 
> Here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate CD1.... it seems like forever to the end of a cycle but then suddenley I'm near ovulation again so its never as bad as it seems. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much honey. 
I just want to hibernate until O day.. :sleep:

I hope Sandra responds.. she wasn't very good at communicating and took awhile to get my reading to me.. and I can't find her website anymore? But I really hope she'll get my email because she was so incredibly spot on with everything else that I really want to hear from her!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.
> 
> Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my LP is usually 11 days.. last cycle I got it up to 12 days.. this cycle was 10. I don't know what the deal is!
> I hope you're wrong sweetie, and you still get your BFP this month!! :hug:
> I've emailed Star and Sandra - I'm reallllllly hoping they'll get back to me, because I felt both of them were so right on with me, that I hope they'll tell me what they're seeing for my BFP now.. Star did say that this cycle might go missed, and if it does then she sees March, so I asked if that was still the case.. but Sandra said Xmas/Jan.. so I asked if she saw anything else, because she was so spot on with everything else. I got a job like she predicted, and so did my husband..
> So I'm hoping they'll respond. FX'd.. I need something to lift me up right now! I hate AF! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I've read mixed reports on lp's. Most say less that 10 days is bad but I've also read that some doctors don't like it until 12. :shrug:
> 
> Sandra said the same for me so it would be interesting to know if she responds or not because I might be emaling her too in a few days.
> 
> Here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate CD1.... it seems like forever to the end of a cycle but then suddenley I'm near ovulation again so its never as bad as it seems. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much honey.
> I just want to hibernate until O day.. :sleep:
> 
> I hope Sandra responds.. she wasn't very good at communicating and took awhile to get my reading to me.. and I can't find her website anymore? But I really hope she'll get my email because she was so incredibly spot on with everything else that I really want to hear from her!Click to expand...

I hope she responds to you too. I have her bookmarked on my laptop but my DH has took it out with him somewhere to plug into a car :wacko: I told him to be careful because its my lifeline... :rofl: so I'm on an old slow computer we have in the spare room. :dohh:

O day will soon come round. We need to get you some PMA! We need to get you thinking what you'll do different this month etc. We WILL get those :bfp:'s!!! :hugs:


----------



## apriln1982

Erin have you ever been diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect? Even 12 days is a bit short, you'd want to shoot for 14. That egg just can't implant no matter how much it may be fertilized if your LP isn't lasting long enough. I know a lot of women, myself included, who take B6 to try to lengthen their LP and it seems to work well for most. Red Raspberry Leaf either in tea or capsule form is also another great vitamin as it will help strengthen your lining. It's highly unusual for a LP to fluxuate. Are you temping to confirm O or could you be miscalculating it? 

As for me... Jenny predicted a Jan conception with a Feb bfp. I'm 4dpo and I think DH and I did a rockstar job at BDing this month so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for Jenny and hope she was right. Otherwise I have to wait for my Gail prediction which was January of 2012! :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

apriln1982 said:


> Erin have you ever been diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect? Even 12 days is a bit short, you'd want to shoot for 14. That egg just can't implant no matter how much it may be fertilized if your LP isn't lasting long enough. I know a lot of women, myself included, who take B6 to try to lengthen their LP and it seems to work well for most. Red Raspberry Leaf either in tea or capsule form is also another great vitamin as it will help strengthen your lining. It's highly unusual for a LP to fluxuate. Are you temping to confirm O or could you be miscalculating it?
> 
> As for me... Jenny predicted a Jan conception with a Feb bfp. I'm 4dpo and I think DH and I did a rockstar job at BDing this month so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for Jenny and hope she was right. Otherwise I have to wait for my Gail prediction which was January of 2012! :dohh:

Mine is 8 days :wacko:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.
> 
> Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my LP is usually 11 days.. last cycle I got it up to 12 days.. this cycle was 10. I don't know what the deal is!
> I hope you're wrong sweetie, and you still get your BFP this month!! :hug:
> I've emailed Star and Sandra - I'm reallllllly hoping they'll get back to me, because I felt both of them were so right on with me, that I hope they'll tell me what they're seeing for my BFP now.. Star did say that this cycle might go missed, and if it does then she sees March, so I asked if that was still the case.. but Sandra said Xmas/Jan.. so I asked if she saw anything else, because she was so spot on with everything else. I got a job like she predicted, and so did my husband..
> So I'm hoping they'll respond. FX'd.. I need something to lift me up right now! I hate AF! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I've read mixed reports on lp's. Most say less that 10 days is bad but I've also read that some doctors don't like it until 12. :shrug:
> 
> Sandra said the same for me so it would be interesting to know if she responds or not because I might be emaling her too in a few days.
> 
> Here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate CD1.... it seems like forever to the end of a cycle but then suddenley I'm near ovulation again so its never as bad as it seems. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much honey.
> I just want to hibernate until O day.. :sleep:
> 
> I hope Sandra responds.. she wasn't very good at communicating and took awhile to get my reading to me.. and I can't find her website anymore? But I really hope she'll get my email because she was so incredibly spot on with everything else that I really want to hear from her!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope she responds to you too. I have her bookmarked on my laptop but my DH has took it out with him somewhere to plug into a car :wacko: I told him to be careful because its my lifeline... :rofl: so I'm on an old slow computer we have in the spare room. :dohh:
> 
> O day will soon come round. We need to get you some PMA! We need to get you thinking what you'll do different this month etc. We WILL get those :bfp:'s!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, her website is down, but if you google Sandra Gibbs Psychic she has a facebook page that it seems like she updates frequently.. 
I need some PMA! I had a massive amount of it last cycle at this time, but it kinda wore off!


----------



## erin7707

apriln1982 said:


> Erin have you ever been diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect? Even 12 days is a bit short, you'd want to shoot for 14. That egg just can't implant no matter how much it may be fertilized if your LP isn't lasting long enough. I know a lot of women, myself included, who take B6 to try to lengthen their LP and it seems to work well for most. Red Raspberry Leaf either in tea or capsule form is also another great vitamin as it will help strengthen your lining. It's highly unusual for a LP to fluxuate. Are you temping to confirm O or could you be miscalculating it?
> 
> As for me... Jenny predicted a Jan conception with a Feb bfp. I'm 4dpo and I think DH and I did a rockstar job at BDing this month so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for Jenny and hope she was right. Otherwise I have to wait for my Gail prediction which was January of 2012! :dohh:

No, I haven't been diagnosed with anything, but I haven't been to the doc's to get checked either.. I know 14 is the average, but I've read that 11-16 is normal.. I would LOVE to have a 14 day LP. I took b6, but it shortened my LP, started spotting on 9dpo, next cycle, I took b50 complex, increased it one day, this cycle I still was taking it and it did nothing. I might look into the red raspberry leaf though. I am temping and using OPK's to confirm O. I know my O date fluctuates, but my LP seems to fluctuate within 1 day also.. 
Good luck, hopefully you caught your egg!


----------



## eve123

mamadonna said:


> oh my god britt that chart looks fab lets hope them temps stay up there!!
> 
> fingers crossed them tests get darker...looks like we have our next bfp:wohoo:
> 
> jeffsar nearly time for the fruit to change not sure whats next
> 
> erin where did you get the ruby reading from?
> 
> hows things going with ur diet ebony and do you think you got things covered for the month?
> 
> hi eve123 that tea leaf reading sounds brill lets hope it right!!

Hi Mamadonna, did HPT this mornin first thing, still negative, really hoping the tea leaf lady was right, time will tell xx:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

evening all:wave:

when is af due eve?


----------



## jeffsar

evening mamadonna!

how are you?

erin, sorry af got you hun x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.
> 
> Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my LP is usually 11 days.. last cycle I got it up to 12 days.. this cycle was 10. I don't know what the deal is!
> I hope you're wrong sweetie, and you still get your BFP this month!! :hug:
> I've emailed Star and Sandra - I'm reallllllly hoping they'll get back to me, because I felt both of them were so right on with me, that I hope they'll tell me what they're seeing for my BFP now.. Star did say that this cycle might go missed, and if it does then she sees March, so I asked if that was still the case.. but Sandra said Xmas/Jan.. so I asked if she saw anything else, because she was so spot on with everything else. I got a job like she predicted, and so did my husband..
> So I'm hoping they'll respond. FX'd.. I need something to lift me up right now! I hate AF! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I've read mixed reports on lp's. Most say less that 10 days is bad but I've also read that some doctors don't like it until 12. :shrug:
> 
> Sandra said the same for me so it would be interesting to know if she responds or not because I might be emaling her too in a few days.
> 
> Here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate CD1.... it seems like forever to the end of a cycle but then suddenley I'm near ovulation again so its never as bad as it seems. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much honey.
> I just want to hibernate until O day.. :sleep:
> 
> I hope Sandra responds.. she wasn't very good at communicating and took awhile to get my reading to me.. and I can't find her website anymore? But I really hope she'll get my email because she was so incredibly spot on with everything else that I really want to hear from her!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope she responds to you too. I have her bookmarked on my laptop but my DH has took it out with him somewhere to plug into a car :wacko: I told him to be careful because its my lifeline... :rofl: so I'm on an old slow computer we have in the spare room. :dohh:
> 
> O day will soon come round. We need to get you some PMA! We need to get you thinking what you'll do different this month etc. We WILL get those :bfp:'s!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, her website is down, but if you google Sandra Gibbs Psychic she has a facebook page that it seems like she updates frequently..
> I need some PMA! I had a massive amount of it last cycle at this time, but it kinda wore off!Click to expand...

Yeah just had a look.

Its hard to muster up pma on cd1 isn't it? Awww... :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening all:wave:
> 
> when is af due eve?

Evening :hi:


----------



## eve123

mamadonna said:


> evening all:wave:
> 
> when is af due eve?

My last cycle was AF 4th Dec, then another AF 28th Dec, so i make my cycle to be 25 days, so my AF was due either Fri or Sat, but now im thinking maybe my cycle has shifted!


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> evening mamadonna!
> 
> how are you?
> 
> erin, sorry af got you hun x

hi jeffsar i'm ok thanks loving the fact that this is my fertile week in front of me :happydance::happydance: cant believe its come around already


----------



## mamadonna

i seem to be missing every1 at the mo :wacko:

eve do you temp or have you tested?


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> i seem to be missing every1 at the mo :wacko:
> 
> eve do you temp or have you tested?

sorry just read back and test was neg:wacko: dont give up hope maybe you o later this cycle


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, AF arrived 2 days early this cycle. an LP of only 10 days.. :cry:
> Just thought I'd update you all.
> I think I'll have some wine today. and coffee. I've been not drinking it in hopes that that was why I wasn't getting PG - because of the caffeine. dumb. I think I need to relax, I just wish I knew how to relax!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry. I'd hoped you were wrong and this was your month.
> 
> Is your lp usualy 10 days or is is usually 12 then? If its any consolation ff has finally confirmed my ovulation. I'm 4dpo with 4 days to go until AF. If I implant tomorrow like last month I'll have 3 days left so it won't be my month either probably so I'll be laggng behind with you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my LP is usually 11 days.. last cycle I got it up to 12 days.. this cycle was 10. I don't know what the deal is!
> I hope you're wrong sweetie, and you still get your BFP this month!! :hug:
> I've emailed Star and Sandra - I'm reallllllly hoping they'll get back to me, because I felt both of them were so right on with me, that I hope they'll tell me what they're seeing for my BFP now.. Star did say that this cycle might go missed, and if it does then she sees March, so I asked if that was still the case.. but Sandra said Xmas/Jan.. so I asked if she saw anything else, because she was so spot on with everything else. I got a job like she predicted, and so did my husband..
> So I'm hoping they'll respond. FX'd.. I need something to lift me up right now! I hate AF! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I've read mixed reports on lp's. Most say less that 10 days is bad but I've also read that some doctors don't like it until 12. :shrug:
> 
> Sandra said the same for me so it would be interesting to know if she responds or not because I might be emaling her too in a few days.
> 
> Here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate CD1.... it seems like forever to the end of a cycle but then suddenley I'm near ovulation again so its never as bad as it seems. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much honey.
> I just want to hibernate until O day.. :sleep:
> 
> I hope Sandra responds.. she wasn't very good at communicating and took awhile to get my reading to me.. and I can't find her website anymore? But I really hope she'll get my email because she was so incredibly spot on with everything else that I really want to hear from her!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope she responds to you too. I have her bookmarked on my laptop but my DH has took it out with him somewhere to plug into a car :wacko: I told him to be careful because its my lifeline... :rofl: so I'm on an old slow computer we have in the spare room. :dohh:
> 
> O day will soon come round. We need to get you some PMA! We need to get you thinking what you'll do different this month etc. We WILL get those :bfp:'s!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, her website is down, but if you google Sandra Gibbs Psychic she has a facebook page that it seems like she updates frequently..
> I need some PMA! I had a massive amount of it last cycle at this time, but it kinda wore off!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah just had a look.
> 
> Its hard to muster up pma on cd1 isn't it? Awww... :hugs:Click to expand...

yes it is! Maybe by CD 7 I'll have a little bit more PMA! :)


----------



## mamadonna

i kno how you feel erin i got mine at the begining of last week,now i cant believe that i'm nearly reaching o again:happydance:


----------



## erin7707

psychic star got back to me and says that she still sees march and I won't need to take anything for my LP, just keep doing what I'm doing.. so that I will..


----------



## mamadonna

*like*


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> *like*

sorry we need a like button here lol


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> i kno how you feel erin i got mine at the begining of last week,now i cant believe that i'm nearly reaching o again:happydance:

That's great!! Good luck this week! 
I'll be starting a new job the week of my fertile week.. Hopefully I'll be on dayshift so DH and I can still get the BD in!


----------



## mamadonna

i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for u erin


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> *like*
> 
> sorry we need a like button here lolClick to expand...

haha, I know! I wish it was a 'like' button instead of a 'thank you' button! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> evening mamadonna!
> 
> how are you?
> 
> erin, sorry af got you hun x
> 
> hi jeffsar i'm ok thanks loving the fact that this is my fertile week in front of me :happydance::happydance: cant believe its come around alreadyClick to expand...

Yey!!! Lots of :sex: hehe x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> psychic star got back to me and says that she still sees march and I won't need to take anything for my LP, just keep doing what I'm doing.. so that I will..

Did you meantion lp to her? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> *like*
> 
> sorry we need a like button here lolClick to expand...

haha yeah I've thought that before :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno how you feel erin i got mine at the begining of last week,now i cant believe that i'm nearly reaching o again:happydance:
> 
> That's great!! Good luck this week!
> I'll be starting a new job the week of my fertile week.. Hopefully I'll be on dayshift so DH and I can still get the BD in!Click to expand...

Congratulations on your new job. What do you do? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebony defo plenty of :sex: this week and next just to make sure lol,however gotta wait till tues night as i have a smear booked on tues morning:(

gotta say good night gonna watch a film with hubs,gotta keep him sweet;)


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebony defo plenty of :sex: this week and next just to make sure lol,however gotta wait till tues night as i have a smear booked on tues morning:(
> 
> gotta say good night gonna watch a film with hubs,gotta keep him sweet;)

Yes defo keep him sweet :winkwink: Night xxx


----------



## mamadonna

nightie nite ooooo and i have a full week ahead of me off work ....heaven x:cloud9:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> nightie nite ooooo and i have a full week ahead of me off work ....heaven x:cloud9:

oooh lovely :thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> psychic star got back to me and says that she still sees march and I won't need to take anything for my LP, just keep doing what I'm doing.. so that I will..
> 
> Did you meantion lp to her? xClick to expand...

I did actually- I asked if she thought I should be taking something to increase my LP, and she said there wasn't a need for anything, just keep doing what I'm doing, because I mentioned I was taking the b50 complex with a baby aspirin and didn't know if I should continue the baby aspirin because it seemed to help more last cycle.. 
so who knows.


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno how you feel erin i got mine at the begining of last week,now i cant believe that i'm nearly reaching o again:happydance:
> 
> That's great!! Good luck this week!
> I'll be starting a new job the week of my fertile week.. Hopefully I'll be on dayshift so DH and I can still get the BD in!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on your new job. What do you do? xClick to expand...

I do Radiology- taking xrays and stuff :)


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies!!!

So sorry AF got you Erin :hugs: good luck for next cycle got everything crossed for you!!! 

nope still not down off :cloud9: yet i dont think it has still sunk in properly!

but now i am so scared i have done about 20 tests just to make sure the little thing is still there. I just wish there was something that would keep happening to let me know everything is okay and it is still there!

we told my mum and dad and my hubbys mum and dad sat there were a few tears lol, but thats it until i have seen the midwife then maybe tell close family.

Hope everyone is okay!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning :wave:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning :wave:

Hi How are you? are you at ovulation now? xx


----------



## mamadonna

no a couple more days and i'll be entering the fertile period i shud be o fri/sat


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> no a couple more days and i'll be entering the fertile period i shud be o fri/sat

not long then, it seems like you have forever to wait when AF shows doesnt it, then you are ovulating before you know it!

Have you been up to much this weekend? xx


----------



## mamadonna

my hubby's a singer/bass player so went to watch his gig on fri,then had a night with the girls on sat,hubbies got a cold coming on (bloody typical) i'll have to stock up at the chemist,cant let his cold spoil my plans lol


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> my hubby's a singer/bass player so went to watch his gig on fri,then had a night with the girls on sat,hubbies got a cold coming on (bloody typical) i'll have to stock up at the chemist,cant let his cold spoil my plans lol

lovely!! 

yes make sure you do, ill or not you have got a baby to make lol !!


----------



## mamadonna

exactly!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> psychic star got back to me and says that she still sees march and I won't need to take anything for my LP, just keep doing what I'm doing.. so that I will..
> 
> Did you meantion lp to her? xClick to expand...
> 
> I did actually- I asked if she thought I should be taking something to increase my LP, and she said there wasn't a need for anything, just keep doing what I'm doing, because I mentioned I was taking the b50 complex with a baby aspirin and didn't know if I should continue the baby aspirin because it seemed to help more last cycle..
> so who knows.Click to expand...

Ooh thats interesting. Good luck and fingers crossed that bfp is just around the corner. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i kno how you feel erin i got mine at the begining of last week,now i cant believe that i'm nearly reaching o again:happydance:
> 
> That's great!! Good luck this week!
> I'll be starting a new job the week of my fertile week.. Hopefully I'll be on dayshift so DH and I can still get the BD in!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on your new job. What do you do? xClick to expand...
> 
> I do Radiology- taking xrays and stuff :)Click to expand...

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> So sorry AF got you Erin :hugs: good luck for next cycle got everything crossed for you!!!
> 
> nope still not down off :cloud9: yet i dont think it has still sunk in properly!
> 
> but now i am so scared i have done about 20 tests just to make sure the little thing is still there. I just wish there was something that would keep happening to let me know everything is okay and it is still there!
> 
> we told my mum and dad and my hubbys mum and dad sat there were a few tears lol, but thats it until i have seen the midwife then maybe tell close family.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!! xx

Loving the new tickers in your sig :thumbup:

I'm so pleased for you. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> my hubby's a singer/bass player so went to watch his gig on fri,then had a night with the girls on sat,hubbies got a cold coming on (bloody typical) i'll have to stock up at the chemist,cant let his cold spoil my plans lol
> 
> lovely!!
> 
> yes make sure you do, ill or not you have got a baby to make lol !!Click to expand...

:rofl: my sentiments exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

Thank you Ebony x

how are you?? are you 5dpo now? xx

i have got everything crossed for you !! xx


----------



## ebony2010

Well.... i weighed in this morning and i've lost 3 lbs :happydance: I'm pleased with that especially as I ate soooo much this weekend. :blush:

Also... I took my temp this morning hoping for the fab implantation dip I had last month but that has not happened :nope: BUT... I have the cramps I had last month :happydance: and it really feels like something is going on down there which I hope is that egg burrowing itself which I hopt it hurries up as I only have 3 days until AF :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Well.... i weighed in this morning and i've lost 3 lbs :happydance: I'm pleased with that especially as I ate soooo much this weekend. :blush:
> 
> Also... I took my temp this morning hoping for the fab implantation dip I had last month but that has not happened :nope: BUT... I have the cramps I had last month :happydance: and it really feels like something is going on down there which I hope is that egg burrowing itself which I hopt it hurries up as I only have 3 days until AF :happydance:

well done thats great!! :happydance:

if you have the cramps then that is a good sign!! i will be stalking your chart!! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well.... i weighed in this morning and i've lost 3 lbs :happydance: I'm pleased with that especially as I ate soooo much this weekend. :blush:
> 
> Also... I took my temp this morning hoping for the fab implantation dip I had last month but that has not happened :nope: BUT... I have the cramps I had last month :happydance: and it really feels like something is going on down there which I hope is that egg burrowing itself which I hopt it hurries up as I only have 3 days until AF :happydance:
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance:
> 
> if you have the cramps then that is a good sign!! i will be stalking your chart!! xClick to expand...

I know! hehe I really think we've done it again this month but its just if my body can keep it in there. Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well.... i weighed in this morning and i've lost 3 lbs :happydance: I'm pleased with that especially as I ate soooo much this weekend. :blush:
> 
> Also... I took my temp this morning hoping for the fab implantation dip I had last month but that has not happened :nope: BUT... I have the cramps I had last month :happydance: and it really feels like something is going on down there which I hope is that egg burrowing itself which I hopt it hurries up as I only have 3 days until AF :happydance:
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance:
> 
> if you have the cramps then that is a good sign!! i will be stalking your chart!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I know! hehe I really think we've done it again this month but its just if my body can keep it in there. Fingers crossed! xxxClick to expand...


it will positive thinking keep rubbing it and telling the little bean to hang in there and get that BFP for you !! xx
:dust:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well.... i weighed in this morning and i've lost 3 lbs :happydance: I'm pleased with that especially as I ate soooo much this weekend. :blush:
> 
> Also... I took my temp this morning hoping for the fab implantation dip I had last month but that has not happened :nope: BUT... I have the cramps I had last month :happydance: and it really feels like something is going on down there which I hope is that egg burrowing itself which I hopt it hurries up as I only have 3 days until AF :happydance:
> 
> well done thats great!! :happydance:
> 
> if you have the cramps then that is a good sign!! i will be stalking your chart!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I know! hehe I really think we've done it again this month but its just if my body can keep it in there. Fingers crossed! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> it will positive thinking keep rubbing it and telling the little bean to hang in there and get that BFP for you !! xx
> :dust:Click to expand...

hehe will do :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Well.... i weighed in this morning and i've lost 3 lbs :happydance: I'm pleased with that especially as I ate soooo much this weekend. :blush:
> 
> Also... I took my temp this morning hoping for the fab implantation dip I had last month but that has not happened :nope: BUT... I have the cramps I had last month :happydance: and it really feels like something is going on down there which I hope is that egg burrowing itself which I hopt it hurries up as I only have 3 days until AF :happydance:

ahh thats fab 3lb well done you!!!! i am a little worried for this weeks weigh in i have ate quite a lot this weekend too:blush:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well.... i weighed in this morning and i've lost 3 lbs :happydance: I'm pleased with that especially as I ate soooo much this weekend. :blush:
> 
> Also... I took my temp this morning hoping for the fab implantation dip I had last month but that has not happened :nope: BUT... I have the cramps I had last month :happydance: and it really feels like something is going on down there which I hope is that egg burrowing itself which I hopt it hurries up as I only have 3 days until AF :happydance:
> 
> ahh thats fab 3lb well done you!!!! i am a little worried for this weeks weigh in i have ate quite a lot this weekend too:blush:Click to expand...

Thank you! You'll be fine mamadonna if you stuck to it all week. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

2days opk i cant believe its this dark for cd8!
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0981.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> 2days opk i cant believe its this dark for cd8!

Wow! Do you always ovulate so early? x


----------



## mamadonna

no i usually o on cd14ish i'll wait and see what ff says over the next couple of days


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:



> no i usually o on cd14ish i'll wait and see what ff says over the next couple of days

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls :hi:

i keep missing you all :cry:

well, i have spent the whole day feeling :sick:
it really has been rough - but after the worrying weekend i had i was quite relieved really. and..... i have woken up with a bump - no exaggeration! :shrug:

mamadonna, did you show earlier 2nd time around? 

hope everyone is well :kiss:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> evening girls :hi:
> 
> i keep missing you all :cry:
> 
> well, i have spent the whole day feeling :sick:
> it really has been rough - but after the worrying weekend i had i was quite relieved really. and..... i have woken up with a bump - no exaggeration! :shrug:
> 
> mamadonna, did you show earlier 2nd time around?
> 
> hope everyone is well :kiss:

yes i did i was huge lol,i think i might have a pic of me when i was pg with zakk i was about 12 weeks i think i'll see if i can find it 2 mins


----------



## mamadonna

this is it lol i think i was maybe 16 wkish on this one
 



Attached Files:







billys fone pics 165.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jeffsar

wow - that is big!! i was about that size full term last time - i think i have a pic somewhere.......

well i woke up today and all of sudden couldn't zip up any work trousers! so i called hubby and he got me a belly band to hide my zips! x


----------



## mamadonna

makes it all seem a bit more real when the bump starts to grow :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, it does - i have spent the whole weekend convinced bubs is ectopic, so it was nice to see the bump today!

this pic was off me on my due date with my son - not as big as i remember! x
 



Attached Files:







Sarah%2010-5-06%202[1].jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mamadonna

ah bless you still look lovely and thin with a nice neat lil bump

i was huge with all of mine like a bloody beached whale by the end :haha:

i think i roughly put on about 3 stone with my youngest


----------



## jeffsar

i only put on just over a stone last time but i didn't show at all until about 16 weeks so god knows what i'll end up like this time!!

this is the side view - ignore the swetty patches - i was 9months and it was summer! x
 



Attached Files:







Sarah%2010-5-06[1].jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mamadonna

oh yes i can see ur bump now doesnt look so little from the side but u can tell you didnt put on much weight :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

haha, i doubt i'll be like that this time!
oh my god - just googled ectopic and sickness is a sign, aarrrgghhh!!!! x


----------



## mamadonna

plz stop worrying,cos that wont be good for you or the lil one,sickness also plays a very big part in pregnancy!

when do you see midwife ?


----------



## jeffsar

i have the consultant on Friday - i'll tell her then about the twinges then. did you ever get stretching pains right under your ribs this early on? x


----------



## mamadonna

not 2 sure. i can remember getting stretching pains quite early on thought af was coming most days,i'm sure everything will be fine but i kno its worrying :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, it does - i have spent the whole weekend convinced bubs is ectopic, so it was nice to see the bump today!
> 
> this pic was off me on my due date with my son - not as big as i remember! x

You were tiny! you only look halfway there.... lol...

Awww.. bet you look so sweet with a little bump.

Hey... what happened with the work thing? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, i doubt i'll be like that this time!
> oh my god - just googled ectopic and sickness is a sign, aarrrgghhh!!!! x

My friend is pregnant... about 19 weeks and she is still violently sick... she even ended losing a stone because she couldn't keep anything down but the doctors have said its fine and baby is fine. x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!!!

i have an extra week; my boss got called overseas! so i 'may' get a scan on Friday if consultant is nice (she did with my last pg) and if all ok, i'll tell him...... i'll keep you posted! how are you, testing yet, hehehe x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!!!
> 
> i have an extra week; my boss got called overseas! so i 'may' get a scan on Friday if consultant is nice (she did with my last pg) and if all ok, i'll tell him...... i'll keep you posted! how are you, testing yet, hehehe x

Hi :wave:

I'm ok... had a bad day worrying and just being generally moody... lol.. but ok.

No, no testing. I only make it to 8dpo before AF so if I make it to 9dpo I'll test... or maybe 8dpo... lol :blush:


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls, Just wanted to pop in so you wouldn't think I bailed on you..
What a crappy crappy day!! First, I get up, we don't have any water... a pipe was frozen. it was -18 degrees outside... (-28 degrees celsius).. so I didn't have water to shower this morning.... THEN. I was driving into work with my daughter, when her daycare calls my cell and says that their pipes were frozen so they had to close down the daycare! WTH! So that was a scramble to try to figure out who was going to take the morning off of work! It was just a very crappy day... and I've been SOOO swamped at work because I'm trying my best to tie up loose ends before my last day on Friday! 
Time is going to fly by this week because I'm going to be SOOOO busy! :( So I might not be able to get on and chat a lot, but I'm still thinking about you all! 
:wave: 

xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi sorry things are so hectic at the moment,good thing is this week wiil fly past and be4 you know it'll be o time again:happydance:


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!! 

ahh look at your bumps lol!

when do you start to show with your first? 

Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start? 

Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol 

Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx

Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning britt with my 1st i was about 5 month b4 i showed,but every1's different

i poas this morning and it was just as dark as yesturdays my temp was quite low too,will just have to see what the next few days temps are like,

i'm off gotta go shopping catch with you later:hugs:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning britt with my 1st i was about 5 month b4 i showed,but every1's different
> 
> i poas this morning and it was just as dark as yesturdays my temp was quite low too,will just have to see what the next few days temps are like,
> 
> i'm off gotta go shopping catch with you later:hugs:

bye bye see you later xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Hi girls, Just wanted to pop in so you wouldn't think I bailed on you..
> What a crappy crappy day!! First, I get up, we don't have any water... a pipe was frozen. it was -18 degrees outside... (-28 degrees celsius).. so I didn't have water to shower this morning.... THEN. I was driving into work with my daughter, when her daycare calls my cell and says that their pipes were frozen so they had to close down the daycare! WTH! So that was a scramble to try to figure out who was going to take the morning off of work! It was just a very crappy day... and I've been SOOO swamped at work because I'm trying my best to tie up loose ends before my last day on Friday!
> Time is going to fly by this week because I'm going to be SOOOO busy! :( So I might not be able to get on and chat a lot, but I'm still thinking about you all!
> :wave:
> 
> xx

What a nightmare! Don';t worry... we'll catch up with you when you have more time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx

I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.

How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx
> 
> I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.
> 
> How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:Click to expand...


just looked, if it rises tomorrow could be implantation fingers crossed for you!!! 

ahh poor you hope you are feeling better soon, when does AF normally show? i have everything crossed she stays away for you!! 

im fine thank you, feeling normal dont feel pregnant at all!! i just wish something could tell me everything is okay and developing its so scary!

xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx
> 
> I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.
> 
> How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just looked, if it rises tomorrow could be implantation fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> ahh poor you hope you are feeling better soon, when does AF normally show? i have everything crossed she stays away for you!!
> 
> im fine thank you, feeling normal dont feel pregnant at all!! i just wish something could tell me everything is okay and developing its so scary!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

2 days until AF so not long to wait I suppose.

hehe jeffsar said she felt normal at first too didn't she? Your little appleseed is just too comfy in there to give you any hassle :haha: Isn't morning sickness meant to start at 6 weeks on average? After all the ttc I can imagine it feeling totally unreal though. 

I was thinking about you both this morning and for some reason i think Jeffsar with have a girl and you'll have a boy. No idea why :shrug: 

When will you start thinking about prams and nursery stuff? I've already started :rofl:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx
> 
> I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.
> 
> How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just looked, if it rises tomorrow could be implantation fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> ahh poor you hope you are feeling better soon, when does AF normally show? i have everything crossed she stays away for you!!
> 
> im fine thank you, feeling normal dont feel pregnant at all!! i just wish something could tell me everything is okay and developing its so scary!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 2 days until AF so not long to wait I suppose.
> 
> hehe jeffsar said she felt normal at first too didn't she? Your little appleseed is just too comfy in there to give you any hassle :haha: Isn't morning sickness meant to start at 6 weeks on average? After all the ttc I can imagine it feeling totally unreal though.
> 
> I was thinking about you both this morning and for some reason i think Jeffsar with have a girl and you'll have a boy. No idea why :shrug:
> 
> When will you start thinking about prams and nursery stuff? I've already started :rofl:Click to expand...


no not long until you can test fingers crossed!!

yeah she did, its just strange cos i really thought i would feel different. yeah it is supposed to kick in about 6 weeks something to look forward to lol. 

lol thats strange cos i always imagine myself with a boy, not by preference but when i picture me with a baby it is a boy. What about you what do you picture yourself with?

i have been looking this morning lol i have chosen what nursery furniture i like, when do you think i am allowed to order it lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx
> 
> I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.
> 
> How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just looked, if it rises tomorrow could be implantation fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> ahh poor you hope you are feeling better soon, when does AF normally show? i have everything crossed she stays away for you!!
> 
> im fine thank you, feeling normal dont feel pregnant at all!! i just wish something could tell me everything is okay and developing its so scary!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 2 days until AF so not long to wait I suppose.
> 
> hehe jeffsar said she felt normal at first too didn't she? Your little appleseed is just too comfy in there to give you any hassle :haha: Isn't morning sickness meant to start at 6 weeks on average? After all the ttc I can imagine it feeling totally unreal though.
> 
> I was thinking about you both this morning and for some reason i think Jeffsar with have a girl and you'll have a boy. No idea why :shrug:
> 
> When will you start thinking about prams and nursery stuff? I've already started :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no not long until you can test fingers crossed!!
> 
> yeah she did, its just strange cos i really thought i would feel different. yeah it is supposed to kick in about 6 weeks something to look forward to lol.
> 
> lol thats strange cos i always imagine myself with a boy, not by preference but when i picture me with a baby it is a boy. What about you what do you picture yourself with?
> 
> i have been looking this morning lol i have chosen what nursery furniture i like, when do you think i am allowed to order it lol xClick to expand...

I picture myself with a girl. Its weird isn't it.

ooh what nursery furniture do you like?????? Trust me, I'm obsessed! lol I think people usually wait until they have had their 12 weeks scan before they buy anything. My DH is really superstitious and says we won;t have anything in the house until i'm 6 months gone but what he doesn't know won't hurt him :winkwink: As soon as i'm pregnant I'll be buying bits and peices to stock up so we don't have a big outlay.

Anyway I'm off for a nap,... I'm so tired today. I want links to all the baby stuff you look at. I've already chosen my pram :rofl:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx
> 
> I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.
> 
> How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just looked, if it rises tomorrow could be implantation fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> ahh poor you hope you are feeling better soon, when does AF normally show? i have everything crossed she stays away for you!!
> 
> im fine thank you, feeling normal dont feel pregnant at all!! i just wish something could tell me everything is okay and developing its so scary!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 2 days until AF so not long to wait I suppose.
> 
> hehe jeffsar said she felt normal at first too didn't she? Your little appleseed is just too comfy in there to give you any hassle :haha: Isn't morning sickness meant to start at 6 weeks on average? After all the ttc I can imagine it feeling totally unreal though.
> 
> I was thinking about you both this morning and for some reason i think Jeffsar with have a girl and you'll have a boy. No idea why :shrug:
> 
> When will you start thinking about prams and nursery stuff? I've already started :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no not long until you can test fingers crossed!!
> 
> yeah she did, its just strange cos i really thought i would feel different. yeah it is supposed to kick in about 6 weeks something to look forward to lol.
> 
> lol thats strange cos i always imagine myself with a boy, not by preference but when i picture me with a baby it is a boy. What about you what do you picture yourself with?
> 
> i have been looking this morning lol i have chosen what nursery furniture i like, when do you think i am allowed to order it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I picture myself with a girl. Its weird isn't it.
> 
> ooh what nursery furniture do you like?????? Trust me, I'm obsessed! lol I think people usually wait until they have had their 12 weeks scan before they buy anything. My DH is really superstitious and says we won;t have anything in the house until i'm 6 months gone but what he doesn't know won't hurt him :winkwink: As soon as i'm pregnant I'll be buying bits and peices to stock up so we don't have a big outlay.
> 
> Anyway I'm off for a nap,... I'm so tired today. I want links to all the baby stuff you look at. I've already chosen my pram :rofl:Click to expand...


this is the furniture i like 
this is the dresser - 

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core

this is the cot - 

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core

and the drawers - 

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core


not sure on the pram yet, got to have a look around and a play i think lol 


go get some sleep and i will speak to you later xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx
> 
> I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.
> 
> How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just looked, if it rises tomorrow could be implantation fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> ahh poor you hope you are feeling better soon, when does AF normally show? i have everything crossed she stays away for you!!
> 
> im fine thank you, feeling normal dont feel pregnant at all!! i just wish something could tell me everything is okay and developing its so scary!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 2 days until AF so not long to wait I suppose.
> 
> hehe jeffsar said she felt normal at first too didn't she? Your little appleseed is just too comfy in there to give you any hassle :haha: Isn't morning sickness meant to start at 6 weeks on average? After all the ttc I can imagine it feeling totally unreal though.
> 
> I was thinking about you both this morning and for some reason i think Jeffsar with have a girl and you'll have a boy. No idea why :shrug:
> 
> When will you start thinking about prams and nursery stuff? I've already started :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no not long until you can test fingers crossed!!
> 
> yeah she did, its just strange cos i really thought i would feel different. yeah it is supposed to kick in about 6 weeks something to look forward to lol.
> 
> lol thats strange cos i always imagine myself with a boy, not by preference but when i picture me with a baby it is a boy. What about you what do you picture yourself with?
> 
> i have been looking this morning lol i have chosen what nursery furniture i like, when do you think i am allowed to order it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I picture myself with a girl. Its weird isn't it.
> 
> ooh what nursery furniture do you like?????? Trust me, I'm obsessed! lol I think people usually wait until they have had their 12 weeks scan before they buy anything. My DH is really superstitious and says we won;t have anything in the house until i'm 6 months gone but what he doesn't know won't hurt him :winkwink: As soon as i'm pregnant I'll be buying bits and peices to stock up so we don't have a big outlay.
> 
> Anyway I'm off for a nap,... I'm so tired today. I want links to all the baby stuff you look at. I've already chosen my pram :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is the furniture i like
> this is the dresser -
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core
> 
> this is the cot -
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core
> 
> and the drawers -
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core
> 
> 
> not sure on the pram yet, got to have a look around and a play i think lol
> 
> 
> go get some sleep and i will speak to you later xxClick to expand...

That furniture is gorgeous and just what I'd chose! I love the white furniture. 

Does yours DH know you're already looking? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> ahh look at your bumps lol!
> 
> when do you start to show with your first?
> 
> Jeffsar keep us updated with the work situation!, also when did your sickness start?
> 
> Ebony - hope your feeling a bit better today, i want to check your chart out but you havent updated for today yet!! get a move on lol
> 
> Erin - sorry to here you had a crap day, hope everything gets sorted for you quickly xx
> 
> Mamadonna - do you think you have ovulated early?? have you tested again? xx
> 
> I've updated it now! and its not looking good :nope: Whatever happens... I'm so emotional... lol.. DH said I was horrible yesterday and today I've been so weepy. 2 days to go.
> 
> How is our new resident pregnant lady :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just looked, if it rises tomorrow could be implantation fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> ahh poor you hope you are feeling better soon, when does AF normally show? i have everything crossed she stays away for you!!
> 
> im fine thank you, feeling normal dont feel pregnant at all!! i just wish something could tell me everything is okay and developing its so scary!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 2 days until AF so not long to wait I suppose.
> 
> hehe jeffsar said she felt normal at first too didn't she? Your little appleseed is just too comfy in there to give you any hassle :haha: Isn't morning sickness meant to start at 6 weeks on average? After all the ttc I can imagine it feeling totally unreal though.
> 
> I was thinking about you both this morning and for some reason i think Jeffsar with have a girl and you'll have a boy. No idea why :shrug:
> 
> When will you start thinking about prams and nursery stuff? I've already started :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no not long until you can test fingers crossed!!
> 
> yeah she did, its just strange cos i really thought i would feel different. yeah it is supposed to kick in about 6 weeks something to look forward to lol.
> 
> lol thats strange cos i always imagine myself with a boy, not by preference but when i picture me with a baby it is a boy. What about you what do you picture yourself with?
> 
> i have been looking this morning lol i have chosen what nursery furniture i like, when do you think i am allowed to order it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I picture myself with a girl. Its weird isn't it.
> 
> ooh what nursery furniture do you like?????? Trust me, I'm obsessed! lol I think people usually wait until they have had their 12 weeks scan before they buy anything. My DH is really superstitious and says we won;t have anything in the house until i'm 6 months gone but what he doesn't know won't hurt him :winkwink: As soon as i'm pregnant I'll be buying bits and peices to stock up so we don't have a big outlay.
> 
> Anyway I'm off for a nap,... I'm so tired today. I want links to all the baby stuff you look at. I've already chosen my pram :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is the furniture i like
> this is the dresser -
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core
> 
> this is the cot -
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core
> 
> and the drawers -
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42821041&mcb=core
> 
> 
> not sure on the pram yet, got to have a look around and a play i think lol
> 
> 
> go get some sleep and i will speak to you later xxClick to expand...
> 
> That furniture is gorgeous and just what I'd chose! I love the white furniture.
> 
> Does yours DH know you're already looking? xxxClick to expand...

some of the furniture is sooo expensive but i dont think that range is, then on the white shelves i would get some wooden baskets to put on them and tie a ribbon round the sides in whatever colour we decorate

lol i have it all planned out, i have been thinking it over and over lol

yeah i was looking when we were trying as well lol, when he gets a weekend off work then he will be moving the bedrooms round lol, i work in the little one at the min then we have a spare one that has a seingle bed in it. And i think i am going to move my desk into there and then have the little room as the baby room then when it is older can have the bigger room, then we still have our spare room as well.

xx


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon all,have you got an appointment with doc yet britt?


----------



## ebony2010

You have it all planned out. That is so lovely. :thumbup:

Yeah some of the furniture sets are sooo expensive! Especially as they are just for babies. That set doesn;t look too badly priced at all though.

What about nursery decoration? I love the gingerbread range from mamas and papas x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> You have it all planned out. That is so lovely. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah some of the furniture sets are sooo expensive! Especially as they are just for babies. That set doesn;t look too badly priced at all though.
> 
> What about nursery decoration? I love the gingerbread range from mamas and papas x

yeah that is so cute, there are so many nice ones but i think i would get all the furniture then get the furnishings when i had my 12 week scan and know what we are having i think i could pick easier then.

some are rediculous, i will still shop around but i fancy something wood and white like that.


mamadonna - i have only just registered at the docs near us, i have always just gone to the docs near my mum and gave her address but now i need to change so i have taken the form back today and she said i can ring in 2 days and book in with the midwife save seeing the doc first xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> You have it all planned out. That is so lovely. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah some of the furniture sets are sooo expensive! Especially as they are just for babies. That set doesn;t look too badly priced at all though.
> 
> What about nursery decoration? I love the gingerbread range from mamas and papas x
> 
> yeah that is so cute, there are so many nice ones but i think i would get all the furniture then get the furnishings when i had my 12 week scan and know what we are having i think i could pick easier then.
> 
> some are rediculous, i will still shop around but i fancy something wood and white like that.
> 
> 
> mamadonna - i have only just registered at the docs near us, i have always just gone to the docs near my mum and gave her address but now i need to change so i have taken the form back today and she said i can ring in 2 days and book in with the midwife save seeing the doc first xxClick to expand...

You don't find out until your 20 week scan what you are having :nope:


----------



## mamadonna

excellent,loving the furniture:thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> You have it all planned out. That is so lovely. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah some of the furniture sets are sooo expensive! Especially as they are just for babies. That set doesn;t look too badly priced at all though.
> 
> What about nursery decoration? I love the gingerbread range from mamas and papas x
> 
> yeah that is so cute, there are so many nice ones but i think i would get all the furniture then get the furnishings when i had my 12 week scan and know what we are having i think i could pick easier then.
> 
> some are rediculous, i will still shop around but i fancy something wood and white like that.
> 
> 
> mamadonna - i have only just registered at the docs near us, i have always just gone to the docs near my mum and gave her address but now i need to change so i have taken the form back today and she said i can ring in 2 days and book in with the midwife save seeing the doc first xxClick to expand...
> 
> You don't find out until your 20 week scan what you are having :nope:Click to expand...

oh yeah bugger lol maybe i will buy it before then lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> You have it all planned out. That is so lovely. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah some of the furniture sets are sooo expensive! Especially as they are just for babies. That set doesn;t look too badly priced at all though.
> 
> What about nursery decoration? I love the gingerbread range from mamas and papas x
> 
> yeah that is so cute, there are so many nice ones but i think i would get all the furniture then get the furnishings when i had my 12 week scan and know what we are having i think i could pick easier then.
> 
> some are rediculous, i will still shop around but i fancy something wood and white like that.
> 
> 
> mamadonna - i have only just registered at the docs near us, i have always just gone to the docs near my mum and gave her address but now i need to change so i have taken the form back today and she said i can ring in 2 days and book in with the midwife save seeing the doc first xxClick to expand...
> 
> You don't find out until your 20 week scan what you are having :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah bugger lol maybe i will buy it before then lol xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## britt24

i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x

Baby brain :wacko: hehe x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x
> 
> Baby brain :wacko: hehe xClick to expand...

must be! lol

least my sillyness made you laugh, cheer you up!

when you get your BFP we will be fighting over the last things in mamas and papas at the outlet lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x
> 
> Baby brain :wacko: hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> must be! lol
> 
> least my sillyness made you laugh, cheer you up!
> 
> when you get your BFP we will be fighting over the last things in mamas and papas at the outlet lol xxClick to expand...

haha that would be so funny!!! Hey.. when we've both got our bumps we'll have to meet there and compare! :rofl:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x
> 
> Baby brain :wacko: hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> must be! lol
> 
> least my sillyness made you laugh, cheer you up!
> 
> when you get your BFP we will be fighting over the last things in mamas and papas at the outlet lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha that would be so funny!!! Hey.. when we've both got our bumps we'll have to meet there and compare! :rofl:Click to expand...


lol, yes we will! its strange isnt it cos on here i talk to everyone more than i do my closet friends yet we have never met each other x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x
> 
> Baby brain :wacko: hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> must be! lol
> 
> least my sillyness made you laugh, cheer you up!
> 
> when you get your BFP we will be fighting over the last things in mamas and papas at the outlet lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha that would be so funny!!! Hey.. when we've both got our bumps we'll have to meet there and compare! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yes we will! its strange isnt it cos on here i talk to everyone more than i do my closet friends yet we have never met each other xClick to expand...

Me too.... most of my close friends have kids that are growing up now though and the only one that doesn't is pregnant :dohh:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x
> 
> Baby brain :wacko: hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> must be! lol
> 
> least my sillyness made you laugh, cheer you up!
> 
> when you get your BFP we will be fighting over the last things in mamas and papas at the outlet lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha that would be so funny!!! Hey.. when we've both got our bumps we'll have to meet there and compare! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yes we will! its strange isnt it cos on here i talk to everyone more than i do my closet friends yet we have never met each other xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too.... most of my close friends have kids that are growing up now though and the only one that doesn't is pregnant :dohh:Click to expand...


i have a few that have kids, and the others arent really interested in them still studying and things so its only you ladies on here that i can really talk to all day about it. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think i am going mad and i have read sooooo many books aswell!! x
> 
> Baby brain :wacko: hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> must be! lol
> 
> least my sillyness made you laugh, cheer you up!
> 
> when you get your BFP we will be fighting over the last things in mamas and papas at the outlet lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha that would be so funny!!! Hey.. when we've both got our bumps we'll have to meet there and compare! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yes we will! its strange isnt it cos on here i talk to everyone more than i do my closet friends yet we have never met each other xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too.... most of my close friends have kids that are growing up now though and the only one that doesn't is pregnant :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have a few that have kids, and the others arent really interested in them still studying and things so its only you ladies on here that i can really talk to all day about it. xClick to expand...

I don't know what I'd do without this forum and you girls. I'd probably go nuts :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

Britt, love the furniture! i am not looking at anything until after 20 weeks - but with Taylor i was looking right from day one ;o)
My sickness started halfway through week 6, but i have had sore bbs from the start and am exhausted!

erin, sorry you've had such a crappy day - speak to you soon!

mamadonna, i am still panicking!! i have had a stitch all day - can't wait for MW on Fri!

ebs, hello! only a couple days until POAS, yippeeee! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> Britt, love the furniture! i am not looking at anything until after 20 weeks - but with Taylor i was looking right from day one ;o)
> My sickness started halfway through week 6, but i have had sore bbs from the start and am exhausted!
> 
> erin, sorry you've had such a crappy day - speak to you soon!
> 
> mamadonna, i am still panicking!! i have had a stitch all day - can't wait for MW on Fri!
> 
> ebs, hello! only a couple days until POAS, yippeeee! x

Hiya Jeffsar :wave:

Yep not long now and I'm sooo emotional. I keep crying... lol.. I cried at the council offices today whilst I was sorting out our council tax :rofl: My DH found that hilarious when I told him tonight... lol...

The thing with testing is that I only get up to 8dpo before AF so if I make it to 9dpo and I'm not starting with the :witch: I'll be getting one of those bad boy superdrug tests out :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i don't know how you can have such willpower! i am a total poas addict - i've almost used all my opk's now!!!

how's the diet going?? oh, your '7's were still in the 'out' tray at work! i made sure they went today x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i don't know how you can have such willpower! i am a total poas addict - i've almost used all my opk's now!!!
> 
> how's the diet going?? oh, your '7's were still in the 'out' tray at work! i made sure they went today x

I might test tomorrow with an ic :blush: lol... I just know it will be too early and I don't want to waste them... well not the sd's anyway.

I lost another 3 lbs at this mondays weigh in but I've been bad today :blush: back on it tomorrow though.:blush:

What will you do when you run out of sticks to pee on? lol x


----------



## jeffsar

not sure, but i am back to being doom and gloom; i keep getting noticeable twinges low down, and i just have a bad feeling............ i have MW on Friday though so i will be talking to her. 

6lbs so far, yipee!!

save SD's until AF day, use up the cheapies first! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> not sure, but i am back to being doom and gloom; i keep getting noticeable twinges low down, and i just have a bad feeling............ i have MW on Friday though so i will be talking to her.
> 
> 6lbs so far, yipee!!
> 
> save SD's until AF day, use up the cheapies first! x

Awww I hope the MW can put your mind to rest. :hugs: Baby jeffsar is here to stay :happydance:

Ok.. ic's for the next 2 days then... lol x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> Britt, love the furniture! i am not looking at anything until after 20 weeks - but with Taylor i was looking right from day one ;o)
> My sickness started halfway through week 6, but i have had sore bbs from the start and am exhausted!
> 
> erin, sorry you've had such a crappy day - speak to you soon!
> 
> mamadonna, i am still panicking!! i have had a stitch all day - can't wait for MW on Fri!
> 
> ebs, hello! only a couple days until POAS, yippeeee! x

if its really worrying you phone the docs and see if they can get you in for an early scan,no point in worrying yourself ill,friday is still a couple of days away x


----------



## jeffsar

i know, if the pain gets worse i will. i mean, right now it's not 'pain' just very noticeable 'pulling' - but complete with bloating ( i am bigger today!) and sickness i fear ectopic - but i know these are also normal signs, so i am going INSANE!


----------



## mamadonna

its only natural to worry,i have heard with eptopic u get pain in the shoulder on the opposite side to where the lower pain is.

i'm sure its just baby getting nice and snug(i bet ur gonna be huge):haha:


----------



## britt24

Morning!

Ebony yipeee you have had a temp rise :happydance: :happydance: and your pattern is different to last month so got to be good new surely!! 

jeffsar please dont worry everything will be fine, i know it must be scary i am scared to and i havent been through what you have. But these little beans are here to stay!! 

the midwife will put your mind to rest on friday then you can enjoy it.

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

morning weigh in day for me :happydance:

woohoo for the temp rise ebony:thumbup:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning weigh in day for me :happydance:
> 
> woohoo for the temp rise ebony:thumbup:

morning good luck!!

what time do you weigh in? xx


----------



## mamadonna

not till 6 tonite i'll be happy with 2lb that'll mean i have lost half a stone :happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

OMG i missed all the BFPs lol congrats girls. Just to say not to worry about pulling or twinges. They are all normal for early pregnancy. You say jeffsar that you've been having morning sickness? Don't want to scare you lol but I was having morning sickness, twinges/pulling and a quickly expanding belly from week 6 when I was pregnant with the twins. Is there any chance there could be two? Mine were unidentical so I had released two eggs :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

morning babysimpson isnt it great 2 bfp's,hopefully the rest of us will be joining them soon


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> not till 6 tonite i'll be happy with 2lb that'll mean i have lost half a stone :happydance:

well done that would be great!

have you done any more tests? do you think you have ovulated early? xx


----------



## mamadonna

my temp was really low this morning and i have been getting really strong cramps in my right side so if my temp starts going up 2moro i definately think i'll be o 2day,dtd last nite hope to do it again tonite or 2moro morning(dont wanna wear dh out lol)will do another opk today and see if its lighter or darker


----------



## babysimpson

Good Luck mama, we DTD last night just because we wanted to. No idea when OV time is but I think it will be about now or this week at some point.


----------



## britt24

babysimpson said:


> Good Luck mama, we DTD last night just because we wanted to. No idea when OV time is but I think it will be about now or this week at some point.

good luck hope you catch it!! xx


----------



## babysimpson

I'm just enjoying the fun time with OH. If I catch then excellent if not there is always next month.


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> not till 6 tonite i'll be happy with 2lb that'll mean i have lost half a stone :happydance:

Good luck mamadonna :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

and thanks... I was so shocked when I saw that temp rise this morning. what else is weird was I got these weird twinges verging on painful down there on my left hand side so I'm hoping its my little eggy peggy trying to snuggle itself in.

I took your advise Britt and talking to it and asked it to stay and grow into a baby :baby: hehe

I still don't hold out much hope as I'm due AF on friday but if I don't get spotting today or tomorrow then i might start getting hopeful.

Jeffsar... I agree with mamadonna that if you are really worried.... ring the doctors but hopefully MW on Friday can put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> Good Luck mama, we DTD last night just because we wanted to. No idea when OV time is but I think it will be about now or this week at some point.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> and thanks... I was so shocked when I saw that temp rise this morning. what else is weird was I got these weird twinges verging on painful down there on my left hand side so I'm hoping its my little eggy peggy trying to snuggle itself in.
> 
> I took your advise Britt and talking to it and asked it to stay and grow into a baby :baby: hehe
> 
> I still don't hold out much hope as I'm due AF on friday but if I don't get spotting today or tomorrow then i might start getting hopeful.
> 
> Jeffsar... I agree with mamadonna that if you are really worried.... ring the doctors but hopefully MW on Friday can put your mind at rest :hugs:

i got the sharp twinges on my left as well they have only just eased, so good sign that the eggy is staying there!! 

so would you usually start spotting today then? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> and thanks... I was so shocked when I saw that temp rise this morning. what else is weird was I got these weird twinges verging on painful down there on my left hand side so I'm hoping its my little eggy peggy trying to snuggle itself in.
> 
> I took your advise Britt and talking to it and asked it to stay and grow into a baby :baby: hehe
> 
> I still don't hold out much hope as I'm due AF on friday but if I don't get spotting today or tomorrow then i might start getting hopeful.
> 
> Jeffsar... I agree with mamadonna that if you are really worried.... ring the doctors but hopefully MW on Friday can put your mind at rest :hugs:
> 
> i got the sharp twinges on my left as well they have only just eased, so good sign that the eggy is staying there!!
> 
> so would you usually start spotting today then? xxClick to expand...

Yeah... l usually spot for at least a day before full flow. :growlmad:

When did your twinges start? lol... I'm bloated today from eating junk yesterday and this morning I was walking round with my belly stuck out imagining what it would be like :wacko: Also I was convinced it was Tuesday today... :rofl: Maybe I'm just losing the plot :shrug: haha x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> and thanks... I was so shocked when I saw that temp rise this morning. what else is weird was I got these weird twinges verging on painful down there on my left hand side so I'm hoping its my little eggy peggy trying to snuggle itself in.
> 
> I took your advise Britt and talking to it and asked it to stay and grow into a baby :baby: hehe
> 
> I still don't hold out much hope as I'm due AF on friday but if I don't get spotting today or tomorrow then i might start getting hopeful.
> 
> Jeffsar... I agree with mamadonna that if you are really worried.... ring the doctors but hopefully MW on Friday can put your mind at rest :hugs:
> 
> i got the sharp twinges on my left as well they have only just eased, so good sign that the eggy is staying there!!
> 
> so would you usually start spotting today then? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... l usually spot for at least a day before full flow. :growlmad:
> 
> When did your twinges start? lol... I'm bloated today from eating junk yesterday and this morning I was walking round with my belly stuck out imagining what it would be like :wacko: Also I was convinced it was Tuesday today... :rofl: Maybe I'm just losing the plot :shrug: haha xClick to expand...

i had them a few days before i got my BFP and cos of how my cycles had been i was thinking i bet they are ovulation pains and i hadnt ovulated yet! and i have also been bloated since then as well.

So no spotting so far so all good sign. This will sort them out!

STAY AWAY AF!!!! 

Please stick and stay around little bean, you look after your mummy and she will look after you forever! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> and thanks... I was so shocked when I saw that temp rise this morning. what else is weird was I got these weird twinges verging on painful down there on my left hand side so I'm hoping its my little eggy peggy trying to snuggle itself in.
> 
> I took your advise Britt and talking to it and asked it to stay and grow into a baby :baby: hehe
> 
> I still don't hold out much hope as I'm due AF on friday but if I don't get spotting today or tomorrow then i might start getting hopeful.
> 
> Jeffsar... I agree with mamadonna that if you are really worried.... ring the doctors but hopefully MW on Friday can put your mind at rest :hugs:
> 
> i got the sharp twinges on my left as well they have only just eased, so good sign that the eggy is staying there!!
> 
> so would you usually start spotting today then? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... l usually spot for at least a day before full flow. :growlmad:
> 
> When did your twinges start? lol... I'm bloated today from eating junk yesterday and this morning I was walking round with my belly stuck out imagining what it would be like :wacko: Also I was convinced it was Tuesday today... :rofl: Maybe I'm just losing the plot :shrug: haha xClick to expand...
> 
> i had them a few days before i got my BFP and cos of how my cycles had been i was thinking i bet they are ovulation pains and i hadnt ovulated yet! and i have also been bloated since then as well.
> 
> So no spotting so far so all good sign. This will sort them out!
> 
> STAY AWAY AF!!!!
> 
> Please stick and stay around little bean, you look after your mummy and she will look after you forever! xxClick to expand...

Aww thanks... stop it... you'll make me cry... that was so sweet. :hugs:

Me.. a mummy... can you imagine? :wacko: Poor child... :rofl:

How are you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

Aww thanks... stop it... you'll make me cry... that was so sweet. :hugs:

Me.. a mummy... can you imagine? :wacko: Poor child... :rofl:

How are you feeling? x[/QUOTE]

ahh are you still feeling emotional? 

yes you will be a mummy and very soon as well!! i could do with going on a training course HOW TO BE A MUMMY lol

im feeling fine thanks still no symptoms at all so i am going to get all my cleaning done today and tomorrow just in case the sickness starts to kick in and i dont feel like doing anything.

i have just started to get a pain on my right hand side very low but nothing painful so not sure what that is! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Aww thanks... stop it... you'll make me cry... that was so sweet. :hugs:
> 
> Me.. a mummy... can you imagine? :wacko: Poor child... :rofl:
> 
> How are you feeling? x

ahh are you still feeling emotional? 

yes you will be a mummy and very soon as well!! i could do with going on a training course HOW TO BE A MUMMY lol

im feeling fine thanks still no symptoms at all so i am going to get all my cleaning done today and tomorrow just in case the sickness starts to kick in and i dont feel like doing anything.

i have just started to get a pain on my right hand side very low but nothing painful so not sure what that is! xx[/QUOTE]

I haven't cried yet but I do feel a bit that way. I told DH I cried at the council offices yesterday and thought it was hilarious :rofl:

You might get twinges now when your body is expanding down there to make room for baby britt :thumbup:

i need to clean today... ugh... maybe later.

right DH will be home for his lunch shortly so I;'ll sign off but ttyl xxx


----------



## jeffsar

babysimpson said:


> OMG i missed all the BFPs lol congrats girls. Just to say not to worry about pulling or twinges. They are all normal for early pregnancy. You say jeffsar that you've been having morning sickness? Don't want to scare you lol but I was having morning sickness, twinges/pulling and a quickly expanding belly from week 6 when I was pregnant with the twins. Is there any chance there could be two? Mine were unidentical so I had released two eggs :rofl:

OMG - Twins?!!?!?!?!?! :ignore:

you are worrying me - my positive opks lasted about 4/5 days.....it never crossed my mind - no history of it, but it may explain why i am massive already! x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi Britt aka Prego!
how you feeling? x


----------



## mamadonna

twins :rofl:

i've alway worried about twins as i have them on my side of the family but i think deep down i would love to have twins


----------



## jeffsar

i don't know how i'd cope mamadonna if i had twins! 
well, i am huge, i don't think i was this big a 6 months last time - i will try take a pic tonight! i still feel twinges but nothing major and no bleeding so fingers crossed.

how are you? i saw your opk - it's getting there! x


----------



## erin7707

babysimpson said:


> I'm just enjoying the fun time with OH. If I catch then excellent if not there is always next month.

ohhhh how I wish I could think like you!! Instead I'm soooo obsessed! :wacko: :blush:


----------



## erin7707

Just wanted to say hi girlies! :wave:
I miss you all!

I wish that Sandra would have gotten back to me.. but she didn't.. I don't really want to pay again for another reading, but I feel like I want to.. lol. 

good luck girls that are about to O and have already O'd! Ebs, your chart looks great! Fx'd!

I wish I had a cycle buddy here! lol.. CD4.. the lonnnng wait still ahead.. My daughter has a dr's appt with my dr this afternoon, so I might try to slip something into the conversation about how we've been TTC, and no success, and see if they could do some tests to be sure everything is ok with my hormone levels, etc.. I'm thinking everything has to be ok, because my temps are relatively level, I'm obviously O'ing because of my temp shifts, and my temps don't drop until well after AF is already here.. so I don't know what the issue is, really.. but I hope we can figure something out!


----------



## babysimpson

erin7707 said:


> babysimpson said:
> 
> 
> I'm just enjoying the fun time with OH. If I catch then excellent if not there is always next month.
> 
> ohhhh how I wish I could think like you!! Instead I'm soooo obsessed! :wacko: :blush:Click to expand...

It's only because i've had so much happen that we've been decided to just have fun and let mother nature do that rest. I use to obsess but not a lot and it did no good to me.

jeffsar :rofl: I'm sorry. When I was told about my two I was in total shock as no twins on either family expect for my cousin. Once it sunk in I was really excited then it all started crashing down at 8 weeks. It's the feeling of knowing that they will never be alone and no matter what happened in their lives they would always have a close bond to each other and help each other.

I miss my twins and I would LOVE to expect twins again but carry them full-term this time.


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi Britt aka Prego!
> how you feeling? x

Hi 
I am feeling fine thanks, other than a sharp twinge lower right i still dont feel pregnant. So making the most if getting everything done in the house whilst i feel like it!

how are you? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> babysimpson said:
> 
> 
> OMG i missed all the BFPs lol congrats girls. Just to say not to worry about pulling or twinges. They are all normal for early pregnancy. You say jeffsar that you've been having morning sickness? Don't want to scare you lol but I was having morning sickness, twinges/pulling and a quickly expanding belly from week 6 when I was pregnant with the twins. Is there any chance there could be two? Mine were unidentical so I had released two eggs :rofl:
> 
> OMG - Twins?!!?!?!?!?! :ignore:
> 
> you are worrying me - my positive opks lasted about 4/5 days.....it never crossed my mind - no history of it, but it may explain why i am massive already! xClick to expand...

:rofl: Jeffsar got a bogof :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> twins :rofl:
> 
> i've alway worried about twins as i have them on my side of the family but i think deep down i would love to have twins

Me too! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i don't know how i'd cope mamadonna if i had twins!
> well, i am huge, i don't think i was this big a 6 months last time - i will try take a pic tonight! i still feel twinges but nothing major and no bleeding so fingers crossed.
> 
> how are you? i saw your opk - it's getting there! x

Aww you would. My friend has twin girls and even as babies they used to conform each other. They play together and look after each other. Its lovely. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Just wanted to say hi girlies! :wave:
> I miss you all!
> 
> I wish that Sandra would have gotten back to me.. but she didn't.. I don't really want to pay again for another reading, but I feel like I want to.. lol.
> 
> good luck girls that are about to O and have already O'd! Ebs, your chart looks great! Fx'd!
> 
> I wish I had a cycle buddy here! lol.. CD4.. the lonnnng wait still ahead.. My daughter has a dr's appt with my dr this afternoon, so I might try to slip something into the conversation about how we've been TTC, and no success, and see if they could do some tests to be sure everything is ok with my hormone levels, etc.. I'm thinking everything has to be ok, because my temps are relatively level, I'm obviously O'ing because of my temp shifts, and my temps don't drop until well after AF is already here.. so I don't know what the issue is, really.. but I hope we can figure something out!

We're missing you too!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sandra didn;t get back to you? Thats a shame. At least star did I suppose. I'm the same as you... wanting another... lol... just to see if they say... you will get your bfp in a few days or not... :rofl: 

Thanks for the chart peek :thumbup: Hope them temps stay up.

Good luck at the doctors. Hope they start the ball rolling if only to put your mind at rest that there is nothing wrong. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babysimpson said:
> 
> 
> I'm just enjoying the fun time with OH. If I catch then excellent if not there is always next month.
> 
> ohhhh how I wish I could think like you!! Instead I'm soooo obsessed! :wacko: :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> It's only because i've had so much happen that we've been decided to just have fun and let mother nature do that rest. I use to obsess but not a lot and it did no good to me.
> 
> jeffsar :rofl: I'm sorry. When I was told about my two I was in total shock as no twins on either family expect for my cousin. Once it sunk in I was really excited then it all started crashing down at 8 weeks. It's the feeling of knowing that they will never be alone and no matter what happened in their lives they would always have a close bond to each other and help each other.
> 
> I miss my twins and I would LOVE to expect twins again but carry them full-term this time.Click to expand...

Awww I'm so sorry they didn;'t make it full term. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Forgot to say...

I forgot to test with fmu this morning so I wasn;t going to... then I found I do actually have some 10mui ic's so I tested at lunchtime after 3 hours of not peeing and......... drum roll.................

:bfn: lol I knew it would be at 7dpo but a girl can try right?

ic again tomorrow... :wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i don't know how i'd cope mamadonna if i had twins!
> well, i am huge, i don't think i was this big a 6 months last time - i will try take a pic tonight! i still feel twinges but nothing major and no bleeding so fingers crossed.
> 
> how are you? i saw your opk - it's getting there! x

i'm good just going with the flo lol

twins would be hard work but worth it!

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Forgot to say...
> 
> I forgot to test with fmu this morning so I wasn;t going to... then I found I do actually have some 10mui ic's so I tested at lunchtime after 3 hours of not peeing and......... drum roll.................
> 
> :bfn: lol I knew it would be at 7dpo but a girl can try right?
> 
> ic again tomorrow... :wacko:

you just cant help yourself ! lol 

like i can talk i tested all the time lol, yeah it prob wont show until AF is late cos would that be then 10dpo on sat ? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say...
> 
> I forgot to test with fmu this morning so I wasn;t going to... then I found I do actually have some 10mui ic's so I tested at lunchtime after 3 hours of not peeing and......... drum roll.................
> 
> :bfn: lol I knew it would be at 7dpo but a girl can try right?
> 
> ic again tomorrow... :wacko:
> 
> you just cant help yourself ! lol
> 
> like i can talk i tested all the time lol, yeah it prob wont show until AF is late cos would that be then 10dpo on sat ? xxClick to expand...

I blame Jeffsar.... :rofl: every day she says... have you tested yet? :wacko:

Yeah saturday would be 10dpo... if I make it saturday I'm getting the superdrug tests out... xxx


----------



## britt24

you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early! 

i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:

hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early!
> 
> i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:
> 
> hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x

I will try and get on early Saturday if I get there. :thumbup:

Oooh baby shopping! Have you been to the huge mamas and papas next to ikea? They have all the nursery rooms upstairs set out and its lurrrvly... I love their clothes too.. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early!
> 
> i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:
> 
> hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x
> 
> I will try and get on early Saturday if I get there. :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh baby shopping! Have you been to the huge mamas and papas next to ikea? They have all the nursery rooms upstairs set out and its lurrrvly... I love their clothes too.. xClick to expand...

Thank you!

yeah went there with my sis when she was pregnant with my niece loads and loads, it was really nice cos i wasnt ready for a baby then i just really enjoyed looking for her and buying her stuff. But yeah it is a lovely shop.

i want to look in a shop that is in sutton in ashfield there is a shop there called bristols and it is such a nice baby shop they have everything x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early!
> 
> i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:
> 
> hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x
> 
> I will try and get on early Saturday if I get there. :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh baby shopping! Have you been to the huge mamas and papas next to ikea? They have all the nursery rooms upstairs set out and its lurrrvly... I love their clothes too.. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> yeah went there with my sis when she was pregnant with my niece loads and loads, it was really nice cos i wasnt ready for a baby then i just really enjoyed looking for her and buying her stuff. But yeah it is a lovely shop.
> 
> i want to look in a shop that is in sutton in ashfield there is a shop there called bristols and it is such a nice baby shop they have everything xClick to expand...

ooh I'll have to remember that one. I have a friend who lives in forest town so I'm over your way quite often so once I'm up the duff I'll have to take a detour there.x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early!
> 
> i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:
> 
> hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x
> 
> I will try and get on early Saturday if I get there. :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh baby shopping! Have you been to the huge mamas and papas next to ikea? They have all the nursery rooms upstairs set out and its lurrrvly... I love their clothes too.. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> yeah went there with my sis when she was pregnant with my niece loads and loads, it was really nice cos i wasnt ready for a baby then i just really enjoyed looking for her and buying her stuff. But yeah it is a lovely shop.
> 
> i want to look in a shop that is in sutton in ashfield there is a shop there called bristols and it is such a nice baby shop they have everything xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh I'll have to remember that one. I have a friend who lives in forest town so I'm over your way quite often so once I'm up the duff I'll have to take a detour there.xClick to expand...

yes make sure you do, cos they are usually cheaper than other places as well, it is called bristols and it is on outram street.

yeah and its not far from forest town so make sure you look before you buy anything. We have family in forest town to x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early!
> 
> i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:
> 
> hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x
> 
> I will try and get on early Saturday if I get there. :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh baby shopping! Have you been to the huge mamas and papas next to ikea? They have all the nursery rooms upstairs set out and its lurrrvly... I love their clothes too.. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> yeah went there with my sis when she was pregnant with my niece loads and loads, it was really nice cos i wasnt ready for a baby then i just really enjoyed looking for her and buying her stuff. But yeah it is a lovely shop.
> 
> i want to look in a shop that is in sutton in ashfield there is a shop there called bristols and it is such a nice baby shop they have everything xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh I'll have to remember that one. I have a friend who lives in forest town so I'm over your way quite often so once I'm up the duff I'll have to take a detour there.xClick to expand...
> 
> yes make sure you do, cos they are usually cheaper than other places as well, it is called bristols and it is on outram street.
> 
> yeah and its not far from forest town so make sure you look before you buy anything. We have family in forest town to xClick to expand...

Its a small world isn't it!?! xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early!
> 
> i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:
> 
> hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x
> 
> I will try and get on early Saturday if I get there. :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh baby shopping! Have you been to the huge mamas and papas next to ikea? They have all the nursery rooms upstairs set out and its lurrrvly... I love their clothes too.. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> yeah went there with my sis when she was pregnant with my niece loads and loads, it was really nice cos i wasnt ready for a baby then i just really enjoyed looking for her and buying her stuff. But yeah it is a lovely shop.
> 
> i want to look in a shop that is in sutton in ashfield there is a shop there called bristols and it is such a nice baby shop they have everything xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh I'll have to remember that one. I have a friend who lives in forest town so I'm over your way quite often so once I'm up the duff I'll have to take a detour there.xClick to expand...
> 
> yes make sure you do, cos they are usually cheaper than other places as well, it is called bristols and it is on outram street.
> 
> yeah and its not far from forest town so make sure you look before you buy anything. We have family in forest town to xClick to expand...
> 
> Its a small world isn't it!?! xxxClick to expand...

yep it sure is!

i take it you are still AF free??!! no spotting?? i am feeling really positive about you this cycle it just seems lucky this month xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you will!! i will be on super early on sat so when you test make sure you update early!
> 
> i am really naughty but i think i might have to go and look at some baby stuff this weekend :blush:
> 
> hubby is at work so good chance to sneak a quick look lol x
> 
> I will try and get on early Saturday if I get there. :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh baby shopping! Have you been to the huge mamas and papas next to ikea? They have all the nursery rooms upstairs set out and its lurrrvly... I love their clothes too.. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> yeah went there with my sis when she was pregnant with my niece loads and loads, it was really nice cos i wasnt ready for a baby then i just really enjoyed looking for her and buying her stuff. But yeah it is a lovely shop.
> 
> i want to look in a shop that is in sutton in ashfield there is a shop there called bristols and it is such a nice baby shop they have everything xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh I'll have to remember that one. I have a friend who lives in forest town so I'm over your way quite often so once I'm up the duff I'll have to take a detour there.xClick to expand...
> 
> yes make sure you do, cos they are usually cheaper than other places as well, it is called bristols and it is on outram street.
> 
> yeah and its not far from forest town so make sure you look before you buy anything. We have family in forest town to xClick to expand...
> 
> Its a small world isn't it!?! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yep it sure is!
> 
> i take it you are still AF free??!! no spotting?? i am feeling really positive about you this cycle it just seems lucky this month xxClick to expand...

Still not spotting... I was this time last cycle. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though even though i'll still be gutted if I get AF. :wacko: 

I hope you're right... xxx


----------



## britt24

yeah i can understand that, but i have everything crossed for you and i am hoping so much that this is going to be it for you!! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah i can understand that, but i have everything crossed for you and i am hoping so much that this is going to be it for you!! x

Awww thank you... heres hoping :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls:hi:

well, i would like you all to meet baby jeffsar............:dance:
(sorry for picture quality, don't have scanner so it's from my camera!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00004-20110126-2008.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mamadonna

awww how sweet 

has this put ur mind at ease


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening girls:hi:
> 
> well, i would like you all to meet baby jeffsar............:dance:
> (sorry for picture quality, don't have scanner so it's from my camera!)

Awww jeffsar!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna!!

yeah, pain got bad today so i called MW and se took me straight in; turns out i have scar tissue from my ovarian cystectomy which is stretching and causing the pain!

bubs is measuring exactly 7+4 wks, strong HB and in correct place - so far so good!! so chuffed.

how did you go at WW? x


----------



## jeffsar

Thanks Ebs! i am delighted; was such a relief to know things are ok x


----------



## mamadonna

another 2lb so thats half a stone in 2wks:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi mamadonna!!
> 
> yeah, pain got bad today so i called MW and se took me straight in; turns out i have scar tissue from my ovarian cystectomy which is stretching and causing the pain!
> 
> bubs is measuring exactly 7+4 wks, strong HB and in correct place - so far so good!! so chuffed.
> 
> how did you go at WW? x

So its not baby jeffsar after all. you must be so relieved!!!! xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> another 2lb so thats half a stone in 2wks:happydance:

Thats fantastic mamadonna!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You'll be a skinny minny in no time :winkwink:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> another 2lb so thats half a stone in 2wks:happydance:

:happydance: that's great! you'll be a skinny malinky soon! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi mamadonna!!
> 
> yeah, pain got bad today so i called MW and se took me straight in; turns out i have scar tissue from my ovarian cystectomy which is stretching and causing the pain!
> 
> bubs is measuring exactly 7+4 wks, strong HB and in correct place - so far so good!! so chuffed.
> 
> how did you go at WW? x
> 
> So its not baby jeffsar after all. you must be so relieved!!!! xxxxClick to expand...

i am, i was really worried - the pain is quite bad, but they gave me baby friendly painkillers for it so i'll be fine!!


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> another 2lb so thats half a stone in 2wks:happydance:
> 
> :happydance: that's great! you'll be a skinny malinky soon! xClick to expand...

lol i kno then i'll be putting it all back on :haha:

at least now u kno its just 1 baby jeffsar


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> another 2lb so thats half a stone in 2wks:happydance:
> 
> :happydance: that's great! you'll be a skinny malinky soon! xClick to expand...

We said the same thing :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i saw that; but you are psychic remember so you knew i'd say that!

i am SO releived it's one baby - she had me freaking out today saying twins! although that does mean i am just fat though, hahaha! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi mamadonna!!
> 
> yeah, pain got bad today so i called MW and se took me straight in; turns out i have scar tissue from my ovarian cystectomy which is stretching and causing the pain!
> 
> bubs is measuring exactly 7+4 wks, strong HB and in correct place - so far so good!! so chuffed.
> 
> how did you go at WW? x
> 
> So its not baby jeffsar after all. you must be so relieved!!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am, i was really worried - the pain is quite bad, but they gave me baby friendly painkillers for it so i'll be fine!!Click to expand...

That is fantastic. So no more worrying ok :nope: just a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

i love this thread it seems to be bringing lots of good luck:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi mamadonna!!
> 
> yeah, pain got bad today so i called MW and se took me straight in; turns out i have scar tissue from my ovarian cystectomy which is stretching and causing the pain!
> 
> bubs is measuring exactly 7+4 wks, strong HB and in correct place - so far so good!! so chuffed.
> 
> how did you go at WW? x
> 
> So its not baby jeffsar after all. you must be so relieved!!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am, i was really worried - the pain is quite bad, but they gave me baby friendly painkillers for it so i'll be fine!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is fantastic. So no more worrying ok :nope: just a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:Click to expand...

i'll try hun, promise x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> another 2lb so thats half a stone in 2wks:happydance:
> 
> :happydance: that's great! you'll be a skinny malinky soon! xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i kno then i'll be putting it all back on :haha:
> 
> at least now u kno its just 1 baby jeffsarClick to expand...

It will be worth putting weight on for another baby though. and at least you'll only just be gaining back what you've lost. Did that makes sense? :wacko: Excuse me... I am talking no sense :rofl:


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> evening girls:hi:
> 
> well, i would like you all to meet baby jeffsar............:dance:
> (sorry for picture quality, don't have scanner so it's from my camera!)

adooooorable!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i saw that; but you are psychic remember so you knew i'd say that!
> 
> i am SO releived it's one baby - she had me freaking out today saying twins! although that does mean i am just fat though, hahaha! x

haha I wish I was!! You are having a girl though and britt is having a boy... lol x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i saw that; but you are psychic remember so you knew i'd say that!
> 
> i am SO releived it's one baby - she had me freaking out today saying twins! although that does mean i am just fat though, hahaha! x
> 
> haha I wish I was!! You are having a girl though and britt is having a boy... lol xClick to expand...

:nope: I predicted britt's as a girl! hehehe :haha:
But when is your O date for real?! We'll never know!


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi mamadonna!!
> 
> yeah, pain got bad today so i called MW and se took me straight in; turns out i have scar tissue from my ovarian cystectomy which is stretching and causing the pain!
> 
> bubs is measuring exactly 7+4 wks, strong HB and in correct place - so far so good!! so chuffed.
> 
> how did you go at WW? x
> 
> So its not baby jeffsar after all. you must be so relieved!!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am, i was really worried - the pain is quite bad, but they gave me baby friendly painkillers for it so i'll be fine!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is fantastic. So no more worrying ok :nope: just a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:Click to expand...

it will be worth every single pound and more that i put back on


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> evening girls:hi:
> 
> well, i would like you all to meet baby jeffsar............:dance:
> (sorry for picture quality, don't have scanner so it's from my camera!)
> 
> adooooorable!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: how are you? x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i saw that; but you are psychic remember so you knew i'd say that!
> 
> i am SO releived it's one baby - she had me freaking out today saying twins! although that does mean i am just fat though, hahaha! x
> 
> haha I wish I was!! You are having a girl though and britt is having a boy... lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :nope: I predicted britt's as a girl! hehehe :haha:
> But when is your O date for real?! We'll never know!Click to expand...

Did you? haha We'll have to wait and see.

O date? :wacko: x


----------



## jeffsar

is anyone watching NTA? x


----------



## DVSVXN

I got a reading from Gail today she said I will conceive in apil 2011 and give birth to a boy.
i dont know whether to get my hopes up or not


----------



## britt24

Morning all

Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?

im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?

Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!! 

Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol

morning britt,7+4 weeks means 7 wks 4 days


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol
> 
> morning britt,7+4 weeks means 7 wks 4 daysClick to expand...

morning 

right get it now, i was thinking does it mean 7 weeks plus the 4 week from af to bfp lol 

thats why i suddenly thought have i got it all wrong lol

is this right that the midwife will count from the day of my last period which was the 19th dec? x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah thats right they count from the first day of ur last period,then it might change slightly when u have ur 12 wk scan but if i remember correctly my dates never changed,but some may go back or forward a few days and sometimes a wk or so


----------



## babysimpson

well done mama - it always gives you a buzz seeing though pounds drop off.

Jeffsar - Your scan pic is lovely and I want to apologise for freaking you out yesterday. I shouldn't have said what I did


----------



## mamadonna

its great watching the pounds drop off:happydance:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> yeah thats right they count from the first day of ur last period,then it might change slightly when u have ur 12 wk scan but if i remember correctly my dates never changed,but some may go back or forward a few days and sometimes a wk or so

thanks thats how i understood it! its so hard when you havent done it before to know whats gonna happen when, and like what to expect at midwife and stuff, im glad i have you ladies to help me lol x


----------



## mamadonna

any questions feel free to and i'll try my best to answer what i can


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> is anyone watching NTA? x

Whats NTA? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> is anyone watching NTA? x
> 
> Whats NTA? xClick to expand...

Is it the television awards? 

x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol

Morning :hi:

I've put my temp in now. Its gone down a bit but still about the coverline but I really feel like AF is on its way. You know when you get that feeling in the bottom of your stomach and you know next time you go to the loo it'll be there? Well thats how I feel this morning. I hope I'm wrong. :nope:

Got college this afternoon/evening so i'm hoping thats a good distraction.

Did an ic this morning and it was negative but I am only 8dpo today so who knows... :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> is anyone watching NTA? x
> 
> Whats NTA? xClick to expand...
> 
> Is it the television awards?
> 
> xClick to expand...

:dohh: Yeah you're right it was. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> I've put my temp in now. Its gone down a bit but still about the coverline but I really feel like AF is on its way. You know when you get that feeling in the bottom of your stomach and you know next time you go to the loo it'll be there? Well thats how I feel this morning. I hope I'm wrong. :nope:
> 
> Got college this afternoon/evening so i'm hoping thats a good distraction.
> 
> Did an ic this morning and it was negative but I am only 8dpo today so who knows... :shrug:Click to expand...


Morning, just looked and yes still well above the coverline!!

you will still feel like AF is coming pregnant or not so dont let that make you feel like you are out! still got faith in you!! 

sorry tmi question but is your cm like watery creamy? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> I've put my temp in now. Its gone down a bit but still about the coverline but I really feel like AF is on its way. You know when you get that feeling in the bottom of your stomach and you know next time you go to the loo it'll be there? Well thats how I feel this morning. I hope I'm wrong. :nope:
> 
> Got college this afternoon/evening so i'm hoping thats a good distraction.
> 
> Did an ic this morning and it was negative but I am only 8dpo today so who knows... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning, just looked and yes still well above the coverline!!
> 
> you will still feel like AF is coming pregnant or not so dont let that make you feel like you are out! still got faith in you!!
> 
> sorry tmi question but is your cm like watery creamy? xClick to expand...

Nothing at all... :nope: Last month when the doctor thought I'd had a mmc I fet wet for days before AF.

I'm going to keep busy today and hope I'm wrong.

How are you today? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> I've put my temp in now. Its gone down a bit but still about the coverline but I really feel like AF is on its way. You know when you get that feeling in the bottom of your stomach and you know next time you go to the loo it'll be there? Well thats how I feel this morning. I hope I'm wrong. :nope:
> 
> Got college this afternoon/evening so i'm hoping thats a good distraction.
> 
> Did an ic this morning and it was negative but I am only 8dpo today so who knows... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning, just looked and yes still well above the coverline!!
> 
> you will still feel like AF is coming pregnant or not so dont let that make you feel like you are out! still got faith in you!!
> 
> sorry tmi question but is your cm like watery creamy? xClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all... :nope: Last month when the doctor thought I'd had a mmc I fet wet for days before AF.
> 
> I'm going to keep busy today and hope I'm wrong.
> 
> How are you today? xxxClick to expand...


saying that i didnt get anything until a few days after AF due, and i thought i was out cos everyone was saying they had loads, so really if you are same as me it wont show on you until after tomorrow 

yes take your mind of it.

im fine thanks i have a few more mild pains today nothing bad i just keep noticing them pop up now and then, and my body feels really warm from boobs down to my stomach for some reason.

what are you doing at college ebony? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> I've put my temp in now. Its gone down a bit but still about the coverline but I really feel like AF is on its way. You know when you get that feeling in the bottom of your stomach and you know next time you go to the loo it'll be there? Well thats how I feel this morning. I hope I'm wrong. :nope:
> 
> Got college this afternoon/evening so i'm hoping thats a good distraction.
> 
> Did an ic this morning and it was negative but I am only 8dpo today so who knows... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning, just looked and yes still well above the coverline!!
> 
> you will still feel like AF is coming pregnant or not so dont let that make you feel like you are out! still got faith in you!!
> 
> sorry tmi question but is your cm like watery creamy? xClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all... :nope: Last month when the doctor thought I'd had a mmc I fet wet for days before AF.
> 
> I'm going to keep busy today and hope I'm wrong.
> 
> How are you today? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> saying that i didnt get anything until a few days after AF due, and i thought i was out cos everyone was saying they had loads, so really if you are same as me it wont show on you until after tomorrow
> 
> yes take your mind of it.
> 
> im fine thanks i have a few more mild pains today nothing bad i just keep noticing them pop up now and then, and my body feels really warm from boobs down to my stomach for some reason.
> 
> what are you doing at college ebony? xxClick to expand...

Awww... all warm and cosy for baby Britt :thumbup:

Blummin DH has nicked my laptop and is sticking around all morning so I've had to sneek on the computer upstairs to catch up with you girls again this morning.

I'm doing nails at college actually. I used to have a high stress job that made me ill and havn't worked for a long time now so I wanted to train to do something that I could do around having kids and didn't take much brain power :wacko: I do enjoy it though. I do my friends nails alot. 

Well no spotting or anything so I'm hoping I'm just like you. :thumbup: 

A friend has just popped round who I'm going out with on saturday night so I've explained I won't be drinking because even if I'm not preggers I have tests on monday and I don't want to mess them up. 

Well I'm off to update my journal then jump in the bath and get ready for college.

Cathc you ladies later :wave:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> I've put my temp in now. Its gone down a bit but still about the coverline but I really feel like AF is on its way. You know when you get that feeling in the bottom of your stomach and you know next time you go to the loo it'll be there? Well thats how I feel this morning. I hope I'm wrong. :nope:
> 
> Got college this afternoon/evening so i'm hoping thats a good distraction.
> 
> Did an ic this morning and it was negative but I am only 8dpo today so who knows... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning, just looked and yes still well above the coverline!!
> 
> you will still feel like AF is coming pregnant or not so dont let that make you feel like you are out! still got faith in you!!
> 
> sorry tmi question but is your cm like watery creamy? xClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all... :nope: Last month when the doctor thought I'd had a mmc I fet wet for days before AF.
> 
> I'm going to keep busy today and hope I'm wrong.
> 
> How are you today? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> saying that i didnt get anything until a few days after AF due, and i thought i was out cos everyone was saying they had loads, so really if you are same as me it wont show on you until after tomorrow
> 
> yes take your mind of it.
> 
> im fine thanks i have a few more mild pains today nothing bad i just keep noticing them pop up now and then, and my body feels really warm from boobs down to my stomach for some reason.
> 
> what are you doing at college ebony? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww... all warm and cosy for baby Britt :thumbup:
> 
> Blummin DH has nicked my laptop and is sticking around all morning so I've had to sneek on the computer upstairs to catch up with you girls again this morning.
> 
> I'm doing nails at college actually. I used to have a high stress job that made me ill and havn't worked for a long time now so I wanted to train to do something that I could do around having kids and didn't take much brain power :wacko: I do enjoy it though. I do my friends nails alot.
> 
> Well no spotting or anything so I'm hoping I'm just like you. :thumbup:
> 
> A friend has just popped round who I'm going out with on saturday night so I've explained I won't be drinking because even if I'm not preggers I have tests on monday and I don't want to mess them up.
> 
> Well I'm off to update my journal then jump in the bath and get ready for college.
> 
> Cathc you ladies later :wave:Click to expand...

very nice! you will have to keep me updated and let me know if you go mobile i love my nails done!

yes keeping everything crossed for you!

speak to you later bye bye xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Jeffsar ahh thats amazing!! :happydance:
> so when you say 7 + 4 weeks what does that mean?
> 
> im just wondering if i have worked mine out correctly on my ticker?
> 
> Mamadonna - congrats on the weight loss!!
> 
> Ebony - how are you feeling? im waiting for your temp again!! lol
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> I've put my temp in now. Its gone down a bit but still about the coverline but I really feel like AF is on its way. You know when you get that feeling in the bottom of your stomach and you know next time you go to the loo it'll be there? Well thats how I feel this morning. I hope I'm wrong. :nope:
> 
> Got college this afternoon/evening so i'm hoping thats a good distraction.
> 
> Did an ic this morning and it was negative but I am only 8dpo today so who knows... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning, just looked and yes still well above the coverline!!
> 
> you will still feel like AF is coming pregnant or not so dont let that make you feel like you are out! still got faith in you!!
> 
> sorry tmi question but is your cm like watery creamy? xClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all... :nope: Last month when the doctor thought I'd had a mmc I fet wet for days before AF.
> 
> I'm going to keep busy today and hope I'm wrong.
> 
> How are you today? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> saying that i didnt get anything until a few days after AF due, and i thought i was out cos everyone was saying they had loads, so really if you are same as me it wont show on you until after tomorrow
> 
> yes take your mind of it.
> 
> im fine thanks i have a few more mild pains today nothing bad i just keep noticing them pop up now and then, and my body feels really warm from boobs down to my stomach for some reason.
> 
> what are you doing at college ebony? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awww... all warm and cosy for baby Britt :thumbup:
> 
> Blummin DH has nicked my laptop and is sticking around all morning so I've had to sneek on the computer upstairs to catch up with you girls again this morning.
> 
> I'm doing nails at college actually. I used to have a high stress job that made me ill and havn't worked for a long time now so I wanted to train to do something that I could do around having kids and didn't take much brain power :wacko: I do enjoy it though. I do my friends nails alot.
> 
> Well no spotting or anything so I'm hoping I'm just like you. :thumbup:
> 
> A friend has just popped round who I'm going out with on saturday night so I've explained I won't be drinking because even if I'm not preggers I have tests on monday and I don't want to mess them up.
> 
> Well I'm off to update my journal then jump in the bath and get ready for college.
> 
> Cathc you ladies later :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> very nice! you will have to keep me updated and let me know if you go mobile i love my nails done!
> 
> yes keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> speak to you later bye bye xxClick to expand...

I will be. I do it now for family and friends. I do gels and manicures and pedicures. hehe

See ya later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeffsar

babysimpson said:


> well done mama - it always gives you a buzz seeing though pounds drop off.
> 
> Jeffsar - Your scan pic is lovely and I want to apologise for freaking you out yesterday. I shouldn't have said what I did

hun, i thought it was funny!! i actually thought i might be too - i am huge!!
really, you cheered me up, i was just joking with the 'ignore' comment!! :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

evening ladies!

how has everyone been today? 

my mum came and cleaned my house today while i was at work; i mean, everything - washin, ironing, washed floors, dusted - i was so happy i burst into tears! mum's are brill x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening ladies!
> 
> how has everyone been today?
> 
> my mum came and cleaned my house today while i was at work; i mean, everything - washin, ironing, washed floors, dusted - i was so happy i burst into tears! mum's are brill x

Wow! That is so nice of her. Does she want to do mine next? :rofl: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hows everyone this evening?

Well just got back from college and had my tea so I thought I'd pop on and see how everyone is.

AF is due tomorrow and nothing so far... no spotting nothing... I've ben to the toilet so many times today just to make sure there no spotting or anything :wacko: lol

Going to test with an ic tomorrow and if AF is not here by Saturday I'm breaking out the superdrug tests! lol I'm going out Saturday night but not drinking either way because we have fertility tests on Monday which I'm hoping we don't need. x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs! 

how was college? 

fx'd for your IC tomorrow! x


----------



## erin7707

ebs, I wish you luck tomorrow!! I think you actually O'd on CD 20 tho, thats where tcoyf would place it, because coverline should be .1 above your highest temp in the past 6, so you wouldnt go above your coverline until cd21.. so maybe you'll have a girl too! hehe! :pink:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies

How is everyone today.

Just popping in to say hello and tell you my temp has gone up again this morning and so far still no spotting or af. Did an IC too and nothing

I'm trying not to get excited but I am thinking that if I make it through today free then maybe my luteal phase would at least be a day longer.

Off out with my pregnant friend today so just seeing her will keep me positive.

Fingers crossed xxxx

Oh... before I forget... I've been getting weird leg cramp/twinges. This this could mean anything?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebs, I wish you luck tomorrow!! I think you actually O'd on CD 20 tho, thats where tcoyf would place it, because coverline should be .1 above your highest temp in the past 6, so you wouldnt go above your coverline until cd21.. so maybe you'll have a girl too! hehe! :pink:

hehe thanks. I know what you mean but my 2dpo temp looks wrong :wacko:

I think I'm going to have a girl first... mainly because of my readings but I think I've just convinced myself :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!
> 
> how was college?
> 
> fx'd for your IC tomorrow! x

college was ok. Got my last assesment done for a bit. 

IC was totally negative this morning :nope:


----------



## babysimpson

Good Luck Ebony - hope it's a positive.

Got huge cuddles from OH when he got home last night. He could tell I was still very emotional. Convinced myself to get motivated and go to my zumba class. Struggled with it which I normally don't and I was fighting to keep my food down throughout the routines. Got another class tonight so I'm hoping it doesn't happen again.

Another thing I've noticed as well as the hyper sensitive emotions is that when I went for a bath after class, my pants were wet. There was loads of cm on them YUK!!!

How is everyone else.


----------



## jeffsar

hi babysimpson! 

i'm good thanks, tmi, constipated which is driving me insane! 

when are you due to test? x


----------



## DVSVXN

:happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something


----------



## jeffsar

fx'd for you DVSVXN!


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun.ive got myself so excited ive already picked names :dohh:


----------



## babysimpson

Jeffsar, I'm having same problem even though I've been eating curry and loads of veg 

AF not due til the 10th so I've got the 2ww ahead of me.


----------



## babysimpson

DVSVXN, In my previous predictions I was I'd have a baby in 2011 and all three of my predictions recently say a baby in 2011! I feel this year is really important to me and that was brought up by one of the psychics so I'm positive good things will ahppen this year.


----------



## DVSVXN

aw baby dust for you.I had one say april,one say november either birth or concieve and another say next 1-4 months


----------



## babysimpson

Mine have all been feb/mar so not long to wait to find out


----------



## DVSVXN

aw yay exciting. im looking from next cycle until around juneish.my cycles arnt regular tho so heres hoping


----------



## britt24

woohoo ebs :happydance: just checked your chart another temp rise!!

this could be it!! dont worry if you dont get a bfp yet cos remember i was about 4 days late before i even got the slightest line on a cheapie. If no AF then its looking great for you !! xx


how is everyone today x


----------



## DVSVXN

well I have now had everyone telling me the first one will be a boy and they all said i will concieve this year with 3 seeing it in the next few months. One of them said either the 12 or 14 but not a month


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something

Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...

lol ebony your not allowed another one! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> woohoo ebs :happydance: just checked your chart another temp rise!!
> 
> this could be it!! dont worry if you dont get a bfp yet cos remember i was about 4 days late before i even got the slightest line on a cheapie. If no AF then its looking great for you !! xx
> 
> 
> how is everyone today x

Britt I'm going nuts... :wacko: This morning I went to the loo and on ther tissue was a small smear of picky red blood. I thought thats it, I;m out. :nope:

So I went to my friends and told her i thought I was out.. went to the loo there.... nothing but cm and a tiny streak of brown in it... now nothing again. 

So I was out and now I might be in with a chance... lol.. I'm going to go nuts by the end of the day if I carry on like this. :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> lol ebony your not allowed another one! xxClick to expand...

:rofl: I was just curious :blush:


----------



## babysimpson

Ebony you are far from being out until af shows up in full swing. How many readings have you had in total?


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> lol ebony your not allowed another one! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I was just curious :blush:Click to expand...

bahahaha I was wondering the same thing!!! I'm trying to find any person that I haven't gotten a reading from! :blush: 
I just can't help myself! :nope:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> lol ebony your not allowed another one! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I was just curious :blush:Click to expand...

yeah yeah lol


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> lol ebony your not allowed another one! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I was just curious :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> bahahaha I was wondering the same thing!!! I'm trying to find any person that I haven't gotten a reading from! :blush:
> I just can't help myself! :nope:Click to expand...

and you lol !


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo ebs :happydance: just checked your chart another temp rise!!
> 
> this could be it!! dont worry if you dont get a bfp yet cos remember i was about 4 days late before i even got the slightest line on a cheapie. If no AF then its looking great for you !! xx
> 
> 
> how is everyone today x
> 
> Britt I'm going nuts... :wacko: This morning I went to the loo and on ther tissue was a small smear of picky red blood. I thought thats it, I;m out. :nope:
> 
> So I went to my friends and told her i thought I was out.. went to the loo there.... nothing but cm and a tiny streak of brown in it... now nothing again.
> 
> So I was out and now I might be in with a chance... lol.. I'm going to go nuts by the end of the day if I carry on like this. :wacko:Click to expand...

and brown is meant to be old isnt it, so dont give up yet!! still sounds good to me xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi Britt!

how are you? 
i am feeling:sick: today!

wonder what foodstuff baby jeffsar will be tomorrow...........?


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi Britt!
> 
> how are you?
> i am feeling:sick: today!
> 
> wonder what foodstuff baby jeffsar will be tomorrow...........?




jeffsar said:


> hi Britt!
> 
> how are you?
> i am feeling:sick: today!
> 
> wonder what foodstuff baby jeffsar will be tomorrow...........?

Hi 
I am fine thanks, my boobs are just starting to get tender and bigger! i feel like i have finally got some boobs lol.

ahh poor you hope your feeling better soon, although at least baby jeffsar is sending you signs!


ooh i think its a prune isnt it?? and mine will be a sweet pea is it next? xx


----------



## jeffsar

you will be a sweetpea, i think a prune is a bit bigger.......... maybe raspberry or olive???

oooh, it's exciting! 

do you 'feel' pregnant yet? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> you will be a sweetpea, i think a prune is a bit bigger.......... maybe raspberry or olive???
> 
> oooh, it's exciting!
> 
> do you 'feel' pregnant yet? x

ahh my little sweet pea! oh not sure what baby jeffsar will be then cos i dont think i can see it on the charts i will be logging on tomorrow to check!

no i still dont feel pregnant i am going to weigh me tomorrow amd measure my tummy and record it on my journal so i can see it progressing i think x


----------



## jeffsar

i didnt until almost 7 wks so don't worry; and with Taylor i didn't feel pregnant at all apart from the bump! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i didnt until almost 7 wks so don't worry; and with Taylor i didn't feel pregnant at all apart from the bump! x

i am just so scared when i go to the loo, i really didnt think i would be like this but i am scared it could be over as quick as it started. I dont like thinking negative but it is so worrying xx


----------



## jeffsar

it is so scary hun, but chances are you will be fine. i think i worried more this time after my loss last year so i haven't helped you by moaning all the time! try and relax and enjoy it hun; you won't get much chance to relax afterwards!

right, best get toots off to football training! speak to you later x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it is so scary hun, but chances are you will be fine. i think i worried more this time after my loss last year so i haven't helped you by moaning all the time! try and relax and enjoy it hun; you won't get much chance to relax afterwards!
> 
> right, best get toots off to football training! speak to you later x


thank you!!

have fun bye bye xx


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> Ebony you are far from being out until af shows up in full swing. How many readings have you had in total?

Thanks.. I know. I just think it would be too good to be true. :shrug:

I've had all the readings in my sig and 1 more from psychic star. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> lol ebony your not allowed another one! xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I was just curious :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> bahahaha I was wondering the same thing!!! I'm trying to find any person that I haven't gotten a reading from! :blush:
> I just can't help myself! :nope:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo ebs :happydance: just checked your chart another temp rise!!
> 
> this could be it!! dont worry if you dont get a bfp yet cos remember i was about 4 days late before i even got the slightest line on a cheapie. If no AF then its looking great for you !! xx
> 
> 
> how is everyone today x
> 
> Britt I'm going nuts... :wacko: This morning I went to the loo and on ther tissue was a small smear of picky red blood. I thought thats it, I;m out. :nope:
> 
> So I went to my friends and told her i thought I was out.. went to the loo there.... nothing but cm and a tiny streak of brown in it... now nothing again.
> 
> So I was out and now I might be in with a chance... lol.. I'm going to go nuts by the end of the day if I carry on like this. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> and brown is meant to be old isnt it, so dont give up yet!! still sounds good to me xxClick to expand...

Thanks... yeah brown in old so I'm hoping thats all it is... just worrying :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you will be a sweetpea, i think a prune is a bit bigger.......... maybe raspberry or olive???
> 
> oooh, it's exciting!
> 
> do you 'feel' pregnant yet? x

It sounds so funny you two talking about your babies as pieces of fruit :rofl:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo ebs :happydance: just checked your chart another temp rise!!
> 
> this could be it!! dont worry if you dont get a bfp yet cos remember i was about 4 days late before i even got the slightest line on a cheapie. If no AF then its looking great for you !! xx
> 
> 
> how is everyone today x
> 
> Britt I'm going nuts... :wacko: This morning I went to the loo and on ther tissue was a small smear of picky red blood. I thought thats it, I;m out. :nope:
> 
> So I went to my friends and told her i thought I was out.. went to the loo there.... nothing but cm and a tiny streak of brown in it... now nothing again.
> 
> So I was out and now I might be in with a chance... lol.. I'm going to go nuts by the end of the day if I carry on like this. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> and brown is meant to be old isnt it, so dont give up yet!! still sounds good to me xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks... yeah brown in old so I'm hoping thats all it is... just worrying :wacko:Click to expand...

keep positive, have you been to the loo since? xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> you will be a sweetpea, i think a prune is a bit bigger.......... maybe raspberry or olive???
> 
> oooh, it's exciting!
> 
> do you 'feel' pregnant yet? x
> 
> It sounds so funny you two talking about your babies as pieces of fruit :rofl:Click to expand...

lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i didnt until almost 7 wks so don't worry; and with Taylor i didn't feel pregnant at all apart from the bump! x
> 
> i am just so scared when i go to the loo, i really didnt think i would be like this but i am scared it could be over as quick as it started. I dont like thinking negative but it is so worrying xxClick to expand...

Awww Britt :hugs: I suppose it must feel so unreal especially when you have no bump yet or a moving baby you can feel.

Just try and take one day at a time.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo ebs :happydance: just checked your chart another temp rise!!
> 
> this could be it!! dont worry if you dont get a bfp yet cos remember i was about 4 days late before i even got the slightest line on a cheapie. If no AF then its looking great for you !! xx
> 
> 
> how is everyone today x
> 
> Britt I'm going nuts... :wacko: This morning I went to the loo and on ther tissue was a small smear of picky red blood. I thought thats it, I;m out. :nope:
> 
> So I went to my friends and told her i thought I was out.. went to the loo there.... nothing but cm and a tiny streak of brown in it... now nothing again.
> 
> So I was out and now I might be in with a chance... lol.. I'm going to go nuts by the end of the day if I carry on like this. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> and brown is meant to be old isnt it, so dont give up yet!! still sounds good to me xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks... yeah brown in old so I'm hoping thats all it is... just worrying :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> keep positive, have you been to the loo since? xxClick to expand...


Yeah just browny tinged cm now... :shrug: I'll keep checking..... *sigh* 

I'm obsessively going to the loo every half an hour. Its driving me nuts :wacko:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo ebs :happydance: just checked your chart another temp rise!!
> 
> this could be it!! dont worry if you dont get a bfp yet cos remember i was about 4 days late before i even got the slightest line on a cheapie. If no AF then its looking great for you !! xx
> 
> 
> how is everyone today x
> 
> Britt I'm going nuts... :wacko: This morning I went to the loo and on ther tissue was a small smear of picky red blood. I thought thats it, I;m out. :nope:
> 
> So I went to my friends and told her i thought I was out.. went to the loo there.... nothing but cm and a tiny streak of brown in it... now nothing again.
> 
> So I was out and now I might be in with a chance... lol.. I'm going to go nuts by the end of the day if I carry on like this. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> and brown is meant to be old isnt it, so dont give up yet!! still sounds good to me xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks... yeah brown in old so I'm hoping thats all it is... just worrying :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> keep positive, have you been to the loo since? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah just browny tinged cm now... :shrug: I'll keep checking..... *sigh*
> 
> I'm obsessively going to the loo every half an hour. Its driving me nuts :wacko:Click to expand...


yes keep checking, if it is only a brown tint its as if the cm as washed it down isnt it rather than coming itself x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> and brown is meant to be old isnt it, so dont give up yet!! still sounds good to me xx

Thanks... yeah brown in old so I'm hoping thats all it is... just worrying :wacko:[/QUOTE]

keep positive, have you been to the loo since? xx[/QUOTE]


Yeah just browny tinged cm now... :shrug: I'll keep checking..... *sigh* 

I'm obsessively going to the loo every half an hour. Its driving me nuts :wacko:[/QUOTE]


yes keep checking, if it is only a brown tint its as if the cm as washed it down isnt it rather than coming itself x[/QUOTE]

Ok... checked again... gone again.... wtf???? :dohh:

Today is going to be a loooooooooonnnnng day :wacko:

Did you go to that place baby shopping? I went into the co-op with my friend today to look at baby stuff as she's 19 weeks pregnant and low and behold my pram was sat there waiting for me... lol.. even the matching bag (it will be mine!!!!! :haha:). Now if thats not a sign I don't know what is. My friend was taking the mickey out of me for knowing what all the mamas and papas ranges were :rofl:


----------



## britt24

no i think i am going to pop in tomorrow, but as well my mum has a day off in a few weeks which will be after i have been to the midwife then we are going to look at a few things then maybe go into notts chesterfield or derby or meadowhall i think.


great still sounds good :thumbup:

ahh yes thats defo a sign, lol i am clued up on all the mamas and papas ranges as well, i look at them online all the time lol but then i also like to plan ahead with everything x


----------



## mamadonna

with my youngest i had old(brown) blood ebony,they said it was baby pushing ol;d stuff out making room etc,fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> no i think i am going to pop in tomorrow, but as well my mum has a day off in a few weeks which will be after i have been to the midwife then we are going to look at a few things then maybe go into notts chesterfield or derby or meadowhall i think.
> 
> 
> great still sounds good :thumbup:
> 
> ahh yes thats defo a sign, lol i am clued up on all the mamas and papas ranges as well, i look at them online all the time lol but then i also like to plan ahead with everything x

That sounds like a good plan after the mw and with your mum. Its much more fun to shop with someone else. :thumbup:

I like planning too. I like lists too :blush: My DH is the same.. lol Ever since we decided to ttc i've been the same, looking on all the websites etc... xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> with my youngest i had old(brown) blood ebony,they said it was baby pushing ol;d stuff out making room etc,fingers crossed:thumbup:

Really? OMG!!! :happydance:

Was it when your AF was due? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> with my youngest i had old(brown) blood ebony,they said it was baby pushing ol;d stuff out making room etc,fingers crossed:thumbup:
> 
> Really? OMG!!! :happydance:
> 
> Was it when your AF was due? xClick to expand...

sounds even better :thumbup: xx


----------



## mamadonna

just a little after x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> just a little after x

ooooh I'm getting a bit excited now. :happydance:

I can't wait till tomorrow morning to test again now... hehe x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...

I found them on a message board ove here in nz,didnt cost anything which was awesome :)


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> I found them on a message board ove here in nz,didnt cost anything which was awesome :)Click to expand...

WHAT?! Free!?!?!? Help a girl out! What are their websites!?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> I found them on a message board ove here in nz,didnt cost anything which was awesome :)Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?! Free!?!?!? Help a girl out! What are their websites!?Click to expand...

And me!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> just a little after x
> 
> ooooh I'm getting a bit excited now. :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow morning to test again now... hehe xClick to expand...

keepin my fingers crossed for u


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I have been told by another 2 psychics i will have a bub this year-both said a boy as well :dance: and another said she sees a bub soon.Hoping it means something
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: i've never heard of the last reading on your list. Where did you find that one? xClick to expand...
> 
> I found them on a message board ove here in nz,didnt cost anything which was awesome :)Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?! Free!?!?!? Help a girl out! What are their websites!?Click to expand...
> 
> And me!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

dont forget me :haha:


----------



## DVSVXN

https://www.trademe.co.nz/Community/MessageBoard/Messages.aspx?id=578450&topic=43 thats the link to that board. There is also the spirit board and a few others around :)


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> just a little after x
> 
> ooooh I'm getting a bit excited now. :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow morning to test again now... hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> keepin my fingers crossed for uClick to expand...

Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Community/MessageBoard/Messages.aspx?id=578450&topic=43 thats the link to that board. There is also the spirit board and a few others around :)

i tried to check it out, but how would I go about asking for one? Just right off your thread?


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> just a little after x
> 
> ooooh I'm getting a bit excited now. :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow morning to test again now... hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> keepin my fingers crossed for uClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

good luck tomorrow Ebs! BTW... Where did you get Anne-Marie from!? I haven't had one from herrrrr...... :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Community/MessageBoard/Messages.aspx?id=578450&topic=43 thats the link to that board. There is also the spirit board and a few others around :)
> 
> i tried to check it out, but how would I go about asking for one? Just right off your thread?Click to expand...

I googled zanneta and it came up with the spirit board. You can sign up and get a free reading :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Community/MessageBoard/Messages.aspx?id=578450&topic=43 thats the link to that board. There is also the spirit board and a few others around :)
> 
> i tried to check it out, but how would I go about asking for one? Just right off your thread?Click to expand...
> 
> I googled zanneta and it came up with the spirit board. You can sign up and get a free reading :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: bahahahahaha :rofl: 
Ebs, I love you.......
lol!!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> just a little after x
> 
> ooooh I'm getting a bit excited now. :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow morning to test again now... hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> keepin my fingers crossed for uClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> good luck tomorrow Ebs! BTW... Where did you get Anne-Marie from!? I haven't had one from herrrrr...... :blush:Click to expand...

Thank you. I really hope I get an answer tomorrow either way... 

Anne-Marie was at... https://www.readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/ xxx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Community/MessageBoard/Messages.aspx?id=578450&topic=43 thats the link to that board. There is also the spirit board and a few others around :)
> 
> i tried to check it out, but how would I go about asking for one? Just right off your thread?Click to expand...
> 
> I googled zanneta and it came up with the spirit board. You can sign up and get a free reading :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: bahahahahaha :rofl:
> Ebs, I love you.......
> lol!!!Click to expand...

:blush: I'm a googler... lol... a girls got to try right? :shrug: and free.... well that got the keys tapping on my laptop... :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls!

i feel sick :help:
i spent weeks hoping for symptoms and i've spent all this week regretting it :wacko:

how is everyone today?

oh, and ebs......:test::test::test: :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

sorry ur feeling sick jeffsar :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> 
> i feel sick :help:
> i spent weeks hoping for symptoms and i've spent all this week regretting it :wacko:
> 
> how is everyone today?
> 
> oh, and ebs......:test::test::test: :haha:

Be careful what you wish for!!! :sick:

I've been testing for the last 3 days! lol :blush: Getting the superdrug tests out tomorrow... :happydance: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Community/MessageBoard/Messages.aspx?id=578450&topic=43 thats the link to that board. There is also the spirit board and a few others around :)
> 
> i tried to check it out, but how would I go about asking for one? Just right off your thread?Click to expand...
> 
> I googled zanneta and it came up with the spirit board. You can sign up and get a free reading :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: bahahahahaha :rofl:
> Ebs, I love you.......
> lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I'm a googler... lol... a girls got to try right? :shrug: and free.... well that got the keys tapping on my laptop... :rofl:Click to expand...

lol, love it!
Would you say Anne-Marie was worth the money? Or is it just a one liner?


----------



## jeffsar

thanks mamadonna, i feel rough! 

ebs, are you blaming me for turning you into a poas addict?!!? hehe, quite right!

erin - step away from the readings, haha x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> thanks mamadonna, i feel rough!
> 
> ebs, are you blaming me for turning you into a poas addict?!!? hehe, quite right!
> 
> erin - step away from the readings, haha x

hahaha yeahhhh easy for you to say ms. prego!!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

ouch! i deserved that!! lol
have any of the free readings come back - any good? x


----------



## mamadonna

i've just bought a reading from anne marie :blush:


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> ouch! i deserved that!! lol
> have any of the free readings come back - any good? x

i haven't done one yet-- i can't find where to ask for one at, although I did register there... lol

mamadonna, I'm about to! And I ordered another one off ebay this morning
seriously.
I'm a bit obsessed. 
:dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

you all have too much money lol!!


----------



## mamadonna

i bought a reading but cant see where to put my details:shrug:

at least i havent had a reading of her yet i've had 2 off jenny and 2 off sandra :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

just watch out for any new pyschics that pop up.............could be aimee reiventing herself! lol x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'm not chancing that again


----------



## jeffsar

i wonder if they kicked her off?


----------



## mamadonna

maybe :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i wonder if they kicked her off?

did you go and see mw 2day?


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, my thyroid levels are fine, so i'm pleased! so far, everything seems to be going well.......fx'd blueberry will keep getting bigger!

right, i need to go lie down, i feel awful! x


----------



## mamadonna

night jeffsar


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> i bought a reading but cant see where to put my details:shrug:
> 
> at least i havent had a reading of her yet i've had 2 off jenny and 2 off sandra :dohh:

i bought one too- it said "Add special instructions to seller" so i just put my details in there..


----------



## mamadonna

didnt see that:dohh:

i have sent her a message on her websit were it says contact,we'll see how i go from there

anyway gonna watch a film with hubby a little bit of snuggle time...on to a promise :haha:;)


----------



## erin7707

haha, night mama


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!! 

how is everyone this morning??

Ebs - hope the witch has stayed away got everything crossed for you!

Jeffsar - hope your sickness eases soon, i havent had any yet i know it is just around the corner lol i keep waiting for it to kick in but nothing yet!

mamadonna - do you think you have already ovulated? i have just been looking at your chart.

Erin - not long to ovulation now fingers crossed for you! How is everything did you manage to get sorted?
xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning britt took my temp this morning but ff still havent confirmed o its usually round about now


----------



## ebony2010

The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:

Gutted... x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Community/MessageBoard/Messages.aspx?id=578450&topic=43 thats the link to that board. There is also the spirit board and a few others around :)
> 
> i tried to check it out, but how would I go about asking for one? Just right off your thread?Click to expand...
> 
> I googled zanneta and it came up with the spirit board. You can sign up and get a free reading :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: bahahahahaha :rofl:
> Ebs, I love you.......
> lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I'm a googler... lol... a girls got to try right? :shrug: and free.... well that got the keys tapping on my laptop... :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol, love it!
> Would you say Anne-Marie was worth the money? Or is it just a one liner?Click to expand...

Just had a look at the email I got from her and it was pretty much a one liner. Plus she was wrong. :nope: She predicted January as my conception or bfp month so I've emailed her to see if she sees anything different now. I'll let you know if she gets back to me. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> thanks mamadonna, i feel rough!
> 
> ebs, are you blaming me for turning you into a poas addict?!!? hehe, quite right!
> 
> erin - step away from the readings, haha x

haha no, I'm bad enough without encouragement most months :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:
> 
> Gutted... x

:hugs:i'm so sorry ebony :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ouch! i deserved that!! lol
> have any of the free readings come back - any good? x

I posted on the site to request a reading but apparently a moderator has to ok the post and I haven't heard from the moderator yet so I think its just a waiting game. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i've just bought a reading from anne marie :blush:

Oooh you'll have to let us know what she says :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> just watch out for any new pyschics that pop up.............could be aimee reiventing herself! lol x

Nooooo don't say that! lol.. thats the last thing we need... lol x


----------



## mamadonna

will do,i dont think i will hear over the weekend tho.

right need to get ready its my lo's birthday on monday and we are taking him to adventureland...shud be fun 

i'll catch up with u all later xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i wonder if they kicked her off?

nope :nope: she's in my friends list. I kept her there so I could keep an eye on her and see if she started posting again but since we found out and reported her she's not posted a single thing. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> how is everyone this morning??
> 
> Ebs - hope the witch has stayed away got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Jeffsar - hope your sickness eases soon, i havent had any yet i know it is just around the corner lol i keep waiting for it to kick in but nothing yet!
> 
> mamadonna - do you think you have already ovulated? i have just been looking at your chart.
> 
> Erin - not long to ovulation now fingers crossed for you! How is everything did you manage to get sorted?
> xx

:nope:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:
> 
> Gutted... x

:hugs: sorry ebs; but you have your FS apt. sorted so try stay positive x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:
> 
> Gutted... x
> 
> :hugs:i'm so sorry ebony :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you mamadonna. 

I know I've got my fertility tests appointment on monday but I was starting to get my hopes up. :shrug:

Oh well.... start again I suppose. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> will do,i dont think i will hear over the weekend tho.
> 
> right need to get ready its my lo's birthday on monday and we are taking him to adventureland...shud be fun
> 
> i'll catch up with u all later xx

Awww that sounds like great fun.

See you later xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:
> 
> Gutted... x
> 
> :hugs: sorry ebs; but you have your FS apt. sorted so try stay positive xClick to expand...

Thanks. I know... I just sort of started getting my hopes up last night and I think DH did too. 

Hey... baby jeffsar is a raspberry! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i know hun - the month before i got BFP i was convinced we had done it - when AF arrived it was like a slap accross my face....

you will get answers now; and if everything is fine, you'll be able to relax and enjoy ttc, and if it's not, they are going to help you make your baby - baby jeffsar is only here due to the help of our FS.

i know you'll have you BFP soon x


----------



## jeffsar

i saw that, my little raspberry! it's come a long way from a poppy seed! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know hun - the month before i got BFP i was convinced we had done it - when AF arrived it was like a slap accross my face....
> 
> you will get answers now; and if everything is fine, you'll be able to relax and enjoy ttc, and if it's not, they are going to help you make your baby - baby jeffsar is only here due to the help of our FS.
> 
> i know you'll have you BFP soon x

I know.... I just don't cope well on CD1. :nope:

By tomorrow I'll be all excited about the appointment. :dohh:

I keep telling myself they'll get the tests back, give me some tablets and then the bfp will appear :happydance: Its the only thing keeping me sane :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i saw that, my little raspberry! it's come a long way from a poppy seed! x

Awww... it has come a long way. Soon it will be the size on apple or something. 

How far along do you have to be when you can finally feel the baby move? x


----------



## jeffsar

well first baby it's ususlly nearer 20 wks, but apparently second time anything from 12wks, so i'll keep you posted!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well first baby it's ususlly nearer 20 wks, but apparently second time anything from 12wks, so i'll keep you posted!x

ooooh how exciting :happydance:

It must make it all feel so real once you can feel that baby move. I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :) 
Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!! 

jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again! 

Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:

mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.

So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol. 
so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!

Hi Erin :hi:

I saw your post on the forum and the response. I had the response above yours where zanneta said she wanted to chat with me but of course now I've realised she replied she's not online! lol I'll have to keep trying.

Glad you got your reading back so quick. I feel the same when I don't get the month I want :rofl: What are we like hey?

I didn't email Sandra so I have just done so now. I'll let you know if she gets back to me.

What a week you've had! I had a bad week but not quite that bad! lol I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring, put petrol in my diesel car and just generally acted brain dead for the week :rofl:

I hope you have a much better week this week. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... you're in that spirit board chat room with me :haha:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> Hi Erin :hi:
> 
> I saw your post on the forum and the response. I had the response above yours where zanneta said she wanted to chat with me but of course now I've realised she replied she's not online! lol I'll have to keep trying.
> 
> Glad you got your reading back so quick. I feel the same when I don't get the month I want :rofl: What are we like hey?
> 
> I didn't email Sandra so I have just done so now. I'll let you know if she gets back to me.
> 
> What a week you've had! I had a bad week but not quite that bad! lol I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring, put petrol in my diesel car and just generally acted brain dead for the week :rofl:
> 
> I hope you have a much better week this week. xxxClick to expand...

ohh that's you!! well they are 18 hours ahead of me, and you guys are 5 hours ahead of me, so she must be 13 hours ahead of you.. so it must be like 6 am over there? i dunno, I'm not too good with time.. haha. but maybe shes still sleeping :)
She was on "Saturday at noon" when I was on "Friday pm at 6" so.. that's all I know. lol. 
Sorry I missed you in the chat room! I forgot I even logged in there. lol! 
I hope Sandra gets back to us! 
I'd even be willing to pay her for another reading, just because she was so dead on with mine and my husbands jobs! 

Well maybe I'll see you around the spirit board... haha


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls :wave:

Erin, WOW, that was a rough week for you, i hope evrything calms down for you soon! 

Ebs, have you felt any better today? 

i still feel :sick: and actually feel worse at night time - so much for morning sickness! 

we told hubbys mum, dad and sister today - everyone is really pleased for us - and i was relieved to have some people know! feels very real now!x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi girls :wave:
> 
> Erin, WOW, that was a rough week for you, i hope evrything calms down for you soon!
> 
> Ebs, have you felt any better today?
> 
> i still feel :sick: and actually feel worse at night time - so much for morning sickness!
> 
> we told hubbys mum, dad and sister today - everyone is really pleased for us - and i was relieved to have some people know! feels very real now!x

aww exciting!! I hope your sickness eases up for you... at least you know its all for a good cause! :cloud9:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i was hoping to 'feel' pregnant, but i am not loving the constant symptoms!
how are you - excited about your new job? x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i know, i was hoping to 'feel' pregnant, but i am not loving the constant symptoms!
> how are you - excited about your new job? x

haha, yeah... so it's got it's pros and cons, huh!? At least you feel pregnant, but it sucks being sick! ick!

I'm so nervous actually! I'll be doing xrays.. I haven't done them in 3 years! So I'm trying to read thru my books right now to at least freshen my memory a little bit!? I did cat scans for a year and a half after I did xray, and it's been a year and a half since I've even done cat scans! I'll feel so lost! But I hope it's just like riding a bike, and I'll catch back on quickly.. I don't want them to think they made a bad decision in hiring me!! I'm so grateful that I got my foot back in the door! The longer I'm out of my field the less people will want to hire me! So I'm very hopeful they will take it easy on me and I won't have to 'jump right in' - you know?


----------



## jeffsar

i'm sure once you start doing it again it'll all flood back!
how does the job affect ttc and pregnancy; i am guessing you'd need to stop doing the actual x-rays? x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i'm sure once you start doing it again it'll all flood back!
> how does the job affect ttc and pregnancy; i am guessing you'd need to stop doing the actual x-rays? x

well we aren't ever really exposed to the xrays, unless we have to either help hold someone who is combative, or help hold a child or stay in the room to help comfort someone. but in those cases we have to wear a lead apron anyway to protect ourselves. and in the case of a staff member being pregnant, usually they wouldn't have to be the ones to hold the patient.. so we're never exposed to radiation!


----------



## jeffsar

ah! that makes sense ;)

well, i'm off to watch my friend on tv - he's a magician!

speak to you later x


----------



## DVSVXN

How is everyone? :) i wanted to blurd out to my bestie yesterday/today about all these readings saying im having a son this year but just managed to stop myself hehe.Decided i'm keeping quiet until im preg & at 12 weeks :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> Hi Erin :hi:
> 
> I saw your post on the forum and the response. I had the response above yours where zanneta said she wanted to chat with me but of course now I've realised she replied she's not online! lol I'll have to keep trying.
> 
> Glad you got your reading back so quick. I feel the same when I don't get the month I want :rofl: What are we like hey?
> 
> I didn't email Sandra so I have just done so now. I'll let you know if she gets back to me.
> 
> What a week you've had! I had a bad week but not quite that bad! lol I lost a diamond out of my engagement ring, put petrol in my diesel car and just generally acted brain dead for the week :rofl:
> 
> I hope you have a much better week this week. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ohh that's you!! well they are 18 hours ahead of me, and you guys are 5 hours ahead of me, so she must be 13 hours ahead of you.. so it must be like 6 am over there? i dunno, I'm not too good with time.. haha. but maybe shes still sleeping :)
> She was on "Saturday at noon" when I was on "Friday pm at 6" so.. that's all I know. lol.
> Sorry I missed you in the chat room! I forgot I even logged in there. lol!
> I hope Sandra gets back to us!
> I'd even be willing to pay her for another reading, just because she was so dead on with mine and my husbands jobs!
> 
> Well maybe I'll see you around the spirit board... hahaClick to expand...

Yes!!! If you see me in there again we'll have to have a chat :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls :wave:
> 
> Erin, WOW, that was a rough week for you, i hope evrything calms down for you soon!
> 
> Ebs, have you felt any better today?
> 
> i still feel :sick: and actually feel worse at night time - so much for morning sickness!
> 
> we told hubbys mum, dad and sister today - everyone is really pleased for us - and i was relieved to have some people know! feels very real now!x

Did you tell them you're having a raspberry :rofl:

Just kidding... oh thats so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> How is everyone? :) i wanted to blurd out to my bestie yesterday/today about all these readings saying im having a son this year but just managed to stop myself hehe.Decided i'm keeping quiet until im preg & at 12 weeks :)

It is hard isn't it? especially when its all we think about :wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!

yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...

oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...

Hi Erin :hi:

How are you today? Just looked at your chart. Not long till its time to get busy :winkwink:

Is Erin your real name? I've always liked that name. There was a girl on the Waltons called Erin and she was really pretty. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Erin :hi:
> 
> How are you today? Just looked at your chart. Not long till its time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> Is Erin your real name? I've always liked that name. There was a girl on the Waltons called Erin and she was really pretty. xClick to expand...

Yeah, about a week til O time! this is the boring wait! :coffee: 
Erin is my real name, yep! I think my mom got my name from Happy Days. lol. who know! :) 
Thanks!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Erin :hi:
> 
> How are you today? Just looked at your chart. Not long till its time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> Is Erin your real name? I've always liked that name. There was a girl on the Waltons called Erin and she was really pretty. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, about a week til O time! this is the boring wait! :coffee:
> Erin is my real name, yep! I think my mom got my name from Happy Days. lol. who know! :)
> Thanks!Click to expand...

I used to love happy days :rofl:

Sorry I had to rush off earlier. My DH was bugging me to hurry up so we could go to the inlaws (I'm there now on my laptop... lol) x


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...

jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happens


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happensClick to expand...

Yeah it will :hugs:

Have you tried emailing the people you recieved readings from to tell them they were wrong? x


----------



## mamadonna

GEDC0981.jpg

this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0981.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happensClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it will :hugs:
> 
> Have you tried emailing the people you recieved readings from to tell them they were wrong? xClick to expand...

i emailed sandra but never heard anything back from her


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Erin :hi:
> 
> How are you today? Just looked at your chart. Not long till its time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> Is Erin your real name? I've always liked that name. There was a girl on the Waltons called Erin and she was really pretty. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, about a week til O time! this is the boring wait! :coffee:
> Erin is my real name, yep! I think my mom got my name from Happy Days. lol. who know! :)
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to love happy days :rofl:
> 
> Sorry I had to rush off earlier. My DH was bugging me to hurry up so we could go to the inlaws (I'm there now on my laptop... lol) xClick to expand...

haha understandable! it's the weekend, we're all busy! :)


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!

Wow... that bottom one is a definate positive :thumbup: Best get :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

yes indeed:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happensClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it will :hugs:
> 
> Have you tried emailing the people you recieved readings from to tell them they were wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> i emailed sandra but never heard anything back from herClick to expand...

I've emailed her the other day but not holding out much hope. Her site is down again I think. 

What about Gail? x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!

wooohooo!!! I'd say both look positive! The top one is dry, and the bottom is still wet? Or is the bottom one dry too? 
That's how I truly tell if they're positives.. because if they dry lighter than the control line then I know my true positive is still out there, but I'd say yours both dried the same as the control line! yay!! Catch that eggie! :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happensClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it will :hugs:
> 
> Have you tried emailing the people you recieved readings from to tell them they were wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> i emailed sandra but never heard anything back from herClick to expand...
> 
> I've emailed her the other day but not holding out much hope. Her site is down again I think.
> 
> What about Gail? xClick to expand...

Sandra does have a facebook group.. "Psychic Readings by Sandra Gibbs"

I would think Gail would get back to you!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!
> 
> wooohooo!!! I'd say both look positive! The top one is dry, and the bottom is still wet? Or is the bottom one dry too?
> That's how I truly tell if they're positives.. because if they dry lighter than the control line then I know my true positive is still out there, but I'd say yours both dried the same as the control line! yay!! Catch that eggie! :happydance:Click to expand...

So whos the next one to get a bfp? You or mamadonna? :happydance: I hope we all get them this cycle so can be a whole group of bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!
> 
> wooohooo!!! I'd say both look positive! The top one is dry, and the bottom is still wet? Or is the bottom one dry too?
> That's how I truly tell if they're positives.. because if they dry lighter than the control line then I know my true positive is still out there, but I'd say yours both dried the same as the control line! yay!! Catch that eggie! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> So whos the next one to get a bfp? You or mamadonna? :happydance: I hope we all get them this cycle so can be a whole group of bump buddies :thumbup:Click to expand...

It'll have to be Mamadonna because I don't test til the 20th! ((Well... that's the day AF is due.. so I'll be testing long before that.. lol) but she'll get it first, then me, then you! Let's do it!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happensClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it will :hugs:
> 
> Have you tried emailing the people you recieved readings from to tell them they were wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> i emailed sandra but never heard anything back from herClick to expand...
> 
> I've emailed her the other day but not holding out much hope. Her site is down again I think.
> 
> What about Gail? xClick to expand...

i had a reading of gail earlier on last yr but i didnt think much of it she just said that i would fall pg very soon if i was already pg that was in june i think:shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!

best get jiggy with it; they are positive without a doubt! x


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls!

have you all had a nice weekend?
i'm still feeling rotten; serves me right for wishing i had symptoms! x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!
> 
> wooohooo!!! I'd say both look positive! The top one is dry, and the bottom is still wet? Or is the bottom one dry too?
> That's how I truly tell if they're positives.. because if they dry lighter than the control line then I know my true positive is still out there, but I'd say yours both dried the same as the control line! yay!! Catch that eggie! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> So whos the next one to get a bfp? You or mamadonna? :happydance: I hope we all get them this cycle so can be a whole group of bump buddies :thumbup:Click to expand...

it would be great if we could all do it this month fingers crossed girls :happydance:

i have been getting tests like that 1st 1 all wk,but i would definatley say 2 days is pos,hopefully ff will confirm o in the nxt day or 2,i could kick myself tho cos i 4got to take my temps this morning:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> 
> have you all had a nice weekend?
> i'm still feeling rotten; serves me right for wishing i had symptoms! x

ah bless you jeffsar hopefully the sickness will pass quick


----------



## jeffsar

i hope so; i have only managed two slices of dry bread today!

are you feeling quite positive this month; your opks are great?x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happensClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it will :hugs:
> 
> Have you tried emailing the people you recieved readings from to tell them they were wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> i emailed sandra but never heard anything back from herClick to expand...
> 
> I've emailed her the other day but not holding out much hope. Her site is down again I think.
> 
> What about Gail? xClick to expand...
> 
> i had a reading of gail earlier on last yr but i didnt think much of it she just said that i would fall pg very soon if i was already pg that was in june i think:shrug:Click to expand...

ahh bummer! I had faith in her, too!


----------



## mamadonna

yes i am jeffsar,i really want my bfp for my wedding anniversary


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!
> 
> wooohooo!!! I'd say both look positive! The top one is dry, and the bottom is still wet? Or is the bottom one dry too?
> That's how I truly tell if they're positives.. because if they dry lighter than the control line then I know my true positive is still out there, but I'd say yours both dried the same as the control line! yay!! Catch that eggie! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> So whos the next one to get a bfp? You or mamadonna? :happydance: I hope we all get them this cycle so can be a whole group of bump buddies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> it would be great if we could all do it this month fingers crossed girls :happydance:
> 
> i have been getting tests like that 1st 1 all wk,but i would definatley say 2 days is pos,hopefully ff will confirm o in the nxt day or 2,i could kick myself tho cos i 4got to take my temps this morning:dohh:Click to expand...

I hope so too! I feel like the next 2 months the rest of us will get our positives! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> yes i am jeffsar,i really want my bfp for my wedding anniversary

i hope you get it; would be so perfect telling hubby on your anniversary; save you buying a present too :haha:

i will have everything crossed for you.

i have a feeling you'll all be getting BFPs soon.....:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

well off to help dh with the tea he's hung over bless him 

mite pop back on later when i've sorted kids with baths and ironed their uniforms


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> well off to help dh with the tea he's hung over bless him
> 
> mite pop back on later when i've sorted kids with baths and ironed their uniforms

a mum's work is never done........ :winkwink:

speak to you later x


----------



## DVSVXN

:happydance: entering my fertile stage. Lets hope i have some energy after yoga tonight. Had butterflys all night lol :dohh: start my nanny training today- this is bound to make me more broody lol


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:
> 
> Gutted... x

im so sorry Ebony xx :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

aaawwww baby britt is now a sweetpea :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!
> 
> wooohooo!!! I'd say both look positive! The top one is dry, and the bottom is still wet? Or is the bottom one dry too?
> That's how I truly tell if they're positives.. because if they dry lighter than the control line then I know my true positive is still out there, but I'd say yours both dried the same as the control line! yay!! Catch that eggie! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> So whos the next one to get a bfp? You or mamadonna? :happydance: I hope we all get them this cycle so can be a whole group of bump buddies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It'll have to be Mamadonna because I don't test til the 20th! ((Well... that's the day AF is due.. so I'll be testing long before that.. lol) but she'll get it first, then me, then you! Let's do it!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yey!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh ebs, so sorry the :witch: came... it's definitely a heartbreaker.. I can empathize with you there! I posted on that forum.. i actually chatted with zanneta, but she said she'd have to sit on it and think about it a bit.. haha
> I got my reading from Anne-Marie.. she said April 2011 conception or BFP.. I don't like that! I wanted Feb or March! lol! All others say March! and a girl.. Guess we'll see... Since she was wrong for you, ebs, maybe she's just a month off, and you'll get your BFP next month and I'll get mine in March. hehe :)
> Did you email Sandra? She hasn't gotten back to me.... and I was really hoping she would!!!
> 
> jeffsar- I felt my first baby around 19 weeks, and I have heard of a lot of ppl feeling their second ones early too! Like 12-14 weeks because you know what it feels like! Aww I can't wait to feel that again!
> 
> Britt- Glad you're not feeling sick yet... that's a good thing, trust me! haha. and if you become a narcoleptic like I was, let me know! My DH and I laugh about it all the time.. I'd be playing a video game with him and completely fall asleep.. or watching tv, I'd be out in no time.. I took 2 naps during the day.. lol. and if I didn't work evening shift I'd probably have taken 2 more naps! :haha:
> 
> mama- did you get your reading from Anne-Marie yet? Mine went to my junk email.
> 
> So this past week was hell!! Monday - I had that fiasco with frozen pipes, and then my daughters daycare had frozen pipes too, so we had to figure out who was going to stay at home with our daughter.. then Wednesday my coworker had a mild stroke at work! wth! Then yesterday, my last day at this job I was at, the daycare calls me to say that my DD has thrown up 6 times... and they were having a going away party for me at work. DH had his first day of supervising a new office. and I couldn't get ahold of him.. so I had to leave work, my last day.. on a half day. lol.
> so I'm hoping this next week at my new job will be a little better!! My DD is feeling better, I'd say.. we haven't had anymore puking incidents since 2pm yesterday.. so I'm hoping we're all on the mend and next week will be better! I can't be having stress like that when approaching O! lol!
> 
> yeah i got mine too...she also told me april:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh brother.. lol. hopefully she doesn't give the same to everyone! haha. what did everyone else predict for you?Click to expand...
> 
> jan but thats past now so god only kno's,i guess it'll happen when it happensClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it will :hugs:
> 
> Have you tried emailing the people you recieved readings from to tell them they were wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> i emailed sandra but never heard anything back from herClick to expand...
> 
> I've emailed her the other day but not holding out much hope. Her site is down again I think.
> 
> What about Gail? xClick to expand...
> 
> i had a reading of gail earlier on last yr but i didnt think much of it she just said that i would fall pg very soon if i was already pg that was in june i think:shrug:Click to expand...

I'd find the email and reply to her if I was you. She might give you a free update :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> 
> have you all had a nice weekend?
> i'm still feeling rotten; serves me right for wishing i had symptoms! x


be careful what you with for! :haha:

Mine was pretty pants. I won't go into detail but if you want to read about it my journal is in my siggy... lol x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> GEDC0981.jpg
> 
> this is todays opk and yesturdays to compare,the test line came up long b4 the control line did!
> 
> wooohooo!!! I'd say both look positive! The top one is dry, and the bottom is still wet? Or is the bottom one dry too?
> That's how I truly tell if they're positives.. because if they dry lighter than the control line then I know my true positive is still out there, but I'd say yours both dried the same as the control line! yay!! Catch that eggie! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> So whos the next one to get a bfp? You or mamadonna? :happydance: I hope we all get them this cycle so can be a whole group of bump buddies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> it would be great if we could all do it this month fingers crossed girls :happydance:
> 
> i have been getting tests like that 1st 1 all wk,but i would definatley say 2 days is pos,hopefully ff will confirm o in the nxt day or 2,i could kick myself tho cos i 4got to take my temps this morning:dohh:Click to expand...

Oh no!!!! I'm sure ff will figure it out. x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :happydance: entering my fertile stage. Lets hope i have some energy after yoga tonight. Had butterflys all night lol :dohh: start my nanny training today- this is bound to make me more broody lol

Good luck with the fertile period of your cycle and get :sex: :haha:

Good luck with your nanny training too! I don't know if working with other peoples kids all day would make me broody or put me off them :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:
> 
> Gutted... x
> 
> im so sorry Ebony xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Britt... I'm feeling much better now I'm at the end of CD2... 

and I have my doctors appointment first thing in the morning :wohoo:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> aaawwww baby britt is now a sweetpea :happydance::happydance:

I just noticed that! Awwww... :baby:


----------



## erin7707

ebs!!! Send me a private msg about your chat with z! I saw she replied saying 'good chat' or something like that.. let me know!


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: entering my fertile stage. Lets hope i have some energy after yoga tonight. Had butterflys all night lol :dohh: start my nanny training today- this is bound to make me more broody lol
> 
> Good luck with the fertile period of your cycle and get :sex: :haha:
> 
> Good luck with your nanny training too! I don't know if working with other peoples kids all day would make me broody or put me off them :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Dam OH is "tired" from work and now hes been told he might not have a job after tomorrow ekkk so im hoping i dont miss this cycle its official my 24th :dohh:

Deff looking forward to the kids i have the 19 month old twins who are adorable and the other 2 kids are cuties


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> aaawwww baby britt is now a sweetpea :happydance::happydance:

lol i know i forgot it changing then suddenly realised it is now green! lol xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> The witch got me one day late :cry: :brat: :cry: :brat: :cry:
> 
> Gutted... x
> 
> im so sorry Ebony xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Britt... I'm feeling much better now I'm at the end of CD2...
> 
> and I have my doctors appointment first thing in the morning :wohoo:Click to expand...

good glad your feeling better! make sure you let us know how you go on today! and i hope everything goes well for you xx:hugs:


----------



## britt24

How is everyone today?

jeffsar hope the sickness eases soon for you! nothing for me yet i am just over 6 weeks and nothing, but i am sure it is just around the corner lol. I have got to ring today to speak to the midwife and book my appointment so i am hoping that will be sooner rather than later xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning hope every1's good,its my last day off b4 going back to work tomorrow :cry:

on a brighter note my lo is 5 today,just seem like 2 mins ago he was born


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning hope every1's good,its my last day off b4 going back to work tomorrow :cry:
> 
> on a brighter note my lo is 5 today,just seem like 2 mins ago he was born

morning, time off work goes so fast doesnt it!

ahh Happy Birthday!! it goes so fast doesnt it.

as someone who as been there before, should i be gaining weight at 6 weeks? or am i over eating?? xx


----------



## mamadonna

with my 1st i was about 4/5 months b4 i gained any weight but then i just went huge lol

with my other pregnancies i gained straight away,every1's different u mifgt gain fast in the begining but slow down later on in the pregnancy


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> with my 1st i was about 4/5 months b4 i gained any weight but then i just went huge lol
> 
> with my other pregnancies i gained straight away,every1's different u mifgt gain fast in the begining but slow down later on in the pregnancy

i havent put much on a few pounds but i have been eating really well and healthy so i dont understand, but we will see lol

i have ordered a dvd for exercise during pregnancy and after so i am going to start that when it comes, i wouldnt mind but my clothes are tight and i dont want to buy any yet until i buy maternity clothes.

how are you ? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok,i think i'm o today woke up with cramps in my right side,tried to wake dh but he was out for the count,wont get another chance till tonite when we go to bed,hope we arent to late:dohh:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok,i think i'm o today woke up with cramps in my right side,tried to wake dh but he was out for the count,wont get another chance till tonite when we go to bed,hope we arent to late:dohh:

if you are having cramps then isnt that when your ovary is just about or just releasing so tonight would be prefect!! good luck and catch that eggy!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i really hope this is it dont think i can take another month of disappointment,but i must stay positive cant be have neg thoughts:thumbup:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> thank you i really hope this is it dont think i can take another month of disappointment,but i must stay positive cant be have neg thoughts:thumbup:

yes positive thoughts! this will be it and didnt you say this time the BFP would be on your anniversay as well? xx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah af is due on valentines day which is also my wedding anniversary,so that would be a total bummer to get af that day


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> yeah af is due on valentines day which is also my wedding anniversary,so that would be a total bummer to get af that day

but would be amazing to get BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

it would be a perfect wedding anniversary gift!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebs!!! Send me a private msg about your chat with z! I saw she replied saying 'good chat' or something like that.. let me know!

OMG!!! She was lovely. I copy and pasted the whole conversation so I'll pm it to you to read. Let me know what you think. x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: entering my fertile stage. Lets hope i have some energy after yoga tonight. Had butterflys all night lol :dohh: start my nanny training today- this is bound to make me more broody lol
> 
> Good luck with the fertile period of your cycle and get :sex: :haha:
> 
> Good luck with your nanny training too! I don't know if working with other peoples kids all day would make me broody or put me off them :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Dam OH is "tired" from work and now hes been told he might not have a job after tomorrow ekkk so im hoping i dont miss this cycle its official my 24th :dohh:
> 
> Deff looking forward to the kids i have the 19 month old twins who are adorable and the other 2 kids are cutiesClick to expand...

Oh no thats awful!!! I really hope your DH doesn't lose his job. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning hope every1's good,its my last day off b4 going back to work tomorrow :cry:
> 
> on a brighter note my lo is 5 today,just seem like 2 mins ago he was born

Awww bless!!! That should be a fun day in your house then! :happydance: x


----------



## britt24

Hi Ebony
how are you today?

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Well me and my DH went to the doctors this morning and it went fine. :thumbup:

Poor DH was given a pot with some instructions which he was highly embarrassed about and I got lots of forms for blood tests. I have to have some on cd21 and then she wants me to have one on cd2.

Once she gets the results back she'll refer us straight away to the hospital :happydance: and when the results are ready I can either ring up for them or go in and see her if I want to discuss them. :thumbup:

I feel so relieved to know that the ball is rolling and its all starting :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ebony
> how are you today?
> 
> xx

Hi :wave:

Good thanks... you? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Well me and my DH went to the doctors this morning and it went fine. :thumbup:
> 
> Poor DH was given a pot with some instructions which he was highly embarrassed about and I got lots of forms for blood tests. I have to have some on cd21 and then she wants me to have one on cd2.
> 
> Once she gets the results back she'll refer us straight away to the hospital :happydance: and when the results are ready I can either ring up for them or go in and see her if I want to discuss them. :thumbup:
> 
> I feel so relieved to know that the ball is rolling and its all starting :happydance:


thats great, and if they are taking tests through out your cycle then you can still try on that cycle as well.

im so pleased for you that they are getting things rolling xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Well me and my DH went to the doctors this morning and it went fine. :thumbup:
> 
> Poor DH was given a pot with some instructions which he was highly embarrassed about and I got lots of forms for blood tests. I have to have some on cd21 and then she wants me to have one on cd2.
> 
> Once she gets the results back she'll refer us straight away to the hospital :happydance: and when the results are ready I can either ring up for them or go in and see her if I want to discuss them. :thumbup:
> 
> I feel so relieved to know that the ball is rolling and its all starting :happydance:
> 
> 
> thats great, and if they are taking tests through out your cycle then you can still try on that cycle as well.
> 
> im so pleased for you that they are getting things rolling xxClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: me too!!! I just feel like a weight has lifted.

And yes... i'll still be trying. It would be rude not to :haha:


----------



## britt24

ooh i am excited now, i rang to make my appointment for the midwife this morning and she booked me in for the 15th Feb, then just rang me back and asked if i could go tomorrow at 3, i thought it was a bit early but nope she wants me to go then x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ooh i am excited now, i rang to make my appointment for the midwife this morning and she booked me in for the 15th Feb, then just rang me back and asked if i could go tomorrow at 3, i thought it was a bit early but nope she wants me to go then x

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Its getting so exciting now!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh i am excited now, i rang to make my appointment for the midwife this morning and she booked me in for the 15th Feb, then just rang me back and asked if i could go tomorrow at 3, i thought it was a bit early but nope she wants me to go then x
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Its getting so exciting now!!!!!!!!! xxxClick to expand...

i cant believe she booked me in so early, gonna seem like a big wait for the scan though now lol x


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls!

still sick ;( resigned to feeling like this for the near future - Britt, make the most of the next week or so! 

mamadonna, good luck catching the eggy tonight!!

ebs, your reading was good, and i'm really pleased you saw the doctor and got things moving x

erin, have you had your reading? 

sorry if i missed someone! x


----------



## mamadonna

evening jeffsar,really sorry ur feeling do sick,not much fun at all.hopefully it will pass soon :hugs:

i'm really worried i have missed my chance,nothing i can really do about it tho now,i think we mite of dtd enuf but u never kno till its time to test:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Well me and my DH went to the doctors this morning and it went fine. :thumbup:
> 
> Poor DH was given a pot with some instructions which he was highly embarrassed about and I got lots of forms for blood tests. I have to have some on cd21 and then she wants me to have one on cd2.
> 
> Once she gets the results back she'll refer us straight away to the hospital :happydance: and when the results are ready I can either ring up for them or go in and see her if I want to discuss them. :thumbup:
> 
> I feel so relieved to know that the ball is rolling and its all starting :happydance:

pleased things are getting sorted for you ebs


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna!

i'm sure you have done enough - try grab hubby for one last go tonight!
x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm gonna :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

if you have dtd up until now you were in 'girl' territory! x


----------



## mamadonna

last time was sun morning so i guess i'm in with a shot:thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

you certainly are, oooh it's exciting! x


----------



## mamadonna

i kno but i just wish ff was confirming,i've got 1 extremely sore armpit:shrug:

its weird kinda feels like the wire from my bra has been poking it but it hasnt


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh i am excited now, i rang to make my appointment for the midwife this morning and she booked me in for the 15th Feb, then just rang me back and asked if i could go tomorrow at 3, i thought it was a bit early but nope she wants me to go then x
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Its getting so exciting now!!!!!!!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i cant believe she booked me in so early, gonna seem like a big wait for the scan though now lol xClick to expand...

Thats true. Its about 6 weeks away! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> 
> still sick ;( resigned to feeling like this for the near future - Britt, make the most of the next week or so!
> 
> mamadonna, good luck catching the eggy tonight!!
> 
> ebs, your reading was good, and i'm really pleased you saw the doctor and got things moving x
> 
> erin, have you had your reading?
> 
> sorry if i missed someone! x

Evening Jeffsar...

Awww sorry to hear your still feeling sick.. hope it isn't too bad. :hugs:

I've bought another reading :rofl: Don't ask me why but after talking to that psychic I wondered if anyone would confirm it. I bought a Suzy one today :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening jeffsar,really sorry ur feeling do sick,not much fun at all.hopefully it will pass soon :hugs:
> 
> i'm really worried i have missed my chance,nothing i can really do about it tho now,i think we mite of dtd enuf but u never kno till its time to test:dohh:

I've got my fingers crossed for you mamadonna :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

thank ebony i just dont kno what i'll feel like if this is another neg month


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Well me and my DH went to the doctors this morning and it went fine. :thumbup:
> 
> Poor DH was given a pot with some instructions which he was highly embarrassed about and I got lots of forms for blood tests. I have to have some on cd21 and then she wants me to have one on cd2.
> 
> Once she gets the results back she'll refer us straight away to the hospital :happydance: and when the results are ready I can either ring up for them or go in and see her if I want to discuss them. :thumbup:
> 
> I feel so relieved to know that the ball is rolling and its all starting :happydance:
> 
> pleased things are getting sorted for you ebsClick to expand...

Thank you. :hugs:

Told DH this does not mean he's off the hook and we still need to ttc every month and he was like "Whaaaattt?? I thought I'd be off the hook for a while?" :rofl: Errrrrr.. no! lol x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thank ebony i just dont kno what i'll feel like if this is another neg month

I know what you mean. It doesn't get any easier does it? :nope: x


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl: bless them what a tough life they lead...not!!:haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :rofl: bless them what a tough life they lead...not!!:haha:

We've been discussing when he's doing his SA today and he's not a happy bunny :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

ah bless just tell him he's not the first and wont be the last nurses and doc deal with that sort of stuff every day,i dont think my dh would do it


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ah bless just tell him he's not the first and wont be the last nurses and doc deal with that sort of stuff every day,i dont think my dh would do it

lol... he doesn't have a choice! :haha:


----------



## erin7707

hey girls! I know you're all off to bed by now! :( I started a new job today and I'm not able to get online while at work, so it's a bummer that I will continue to miss all of your discussions during the day!! I'll get to post one time and the rest of you get to have conversations all day together! lol. 
So ebs, that reading was awesome! I got a reading from Suzy too. I'm a bit obsessed. lol
and so exciting about you getting the ball rolling with the testing! I hope they figure out whats going on!! fx'd!
britt, yaaayyyyy to your first appt!!! soooo exciting!!! I gained weight right away too.. :( 
mamadonna- I hope you caught your eggie!! now the waiting begins!
jeffsar- ugh.. I hope you feel better soon... being sick is no fun! are you throwing up or just queasy all day??

so last night I got sick and puked.. my daughter was also sick.. no fun! and I started my new job today too! toomorrow we're projected to get 10 inches of snow, and i have a 45 minute commute! yuck!!
I should be Oing late this week or next week.. I hope its this weekend so I'm not so tired from working all day! lol


----------



## DVSVXN

Hope you ladies are enjoying yourself. Had another good day at course :) I was naughty tho and bought 2 baby outfits after work for lil boy hehe Makes me picture having a bub more tho so happy


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hey girls! I know you're all off to bed by now! :( I started a new job today and I'm not able to get online while at work, so it's a bummer that I will continue to miss all of your discussions during the day!! I'll get to post one time and the rest of you get to have conversations all day together! lol.
> So ebs, that reading was awesome! I got a reading from Suzy too. I'm a bit obsessed. lol
> and so exciting about you getting the ball rolling with the testing! I hope they figure out whats going on!! fx'd!
> britt, yaaayyyyy to your first appt!!! soooo exciting!!! I gained weight right away too.. :(
> mamadonna- I hope you caught your eggie!! now the waiting begins!
> jeffsar- ugh.. I hope you feel better soon... being sick is no fun! are you throwing up or just queasy all day??
> 
> so last night I got sick and puked.. my daughter was also sick.. no fun! and I started my new job today too! toomorrow we're projected to get 10 inches of snow, and i have a 45 minute commute! yuck!!
> I should be Oing late this week or next week.. I hope its this weekend so I'm not so tired from working all day! lol

Awww Erin! Thats not fair that you can't be around more in the day. :brat: We'll still be able to catch up on your posts daily though. :hugs:

Did youl like your Suzy reading or was it a one liner? x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hey girls! I know you're all off to bed by now! :( I started a new job today and I'm not able to get online while at work, so it's a bummer that I will continue to miss all of your discussions during the day!! I'll get to post one time and the rest of you get to have conversations all day together! lol.
> So ebs, that reading was awesome! I got a reading from Suzy too. I'm a bit obsessed. lol
> and so exciting about you getting the ball rolling with the testing! I hope they figure out whats going on!! fx'd!
> britt, yaaayyyyy to your first appt!!! soooo exciting!!! I gained weight right away too.. :(
> mamadonna- I hope you caught your eggie!! now the waiting begins!
> jeffsar- ugh.. I hope you feel better soon... being sick is no fun! are you throwing up or just queasy all day??
> 
> so last night I got sick and puked.. my daughter was also sick.. no fun! and I started my new job today too! toomorrow we're projected to get 10 inches of snow, and i have a 45 minute commute! yuck!!
> I should be Oing late this week or next week.. I hope its this weekend so I'm not so tired from working all day! lol

Snow?!!! Noooo!!!!!!! I hope you can get to work and everything ok. As pretty as it looks its so annoying when you need to go somewhere!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Hope you ladies are enjoying yourself. Had another good day at course :) I was naughty tho and bought 2 baby outfits after work for lil boy hehe Makes me picture having a bub more tho so happy

For your future baby boy? :haha: I have been tempted so many times but I daren;t in case I jinx it... lol x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are enjoying yourself. Had another good day at course :) I was naughty tho and bought 2 baby outfits after work for lil boy hehe Makes me picture having a bub more tho so happy
> 
> For your future baby boy? :haha: I have been tempted so many times but I daren;t in case I jinx it... lol xClick to expand...

hehe yup for my boy.lol i keep holding it to my tummy and get butterflys so im hopeful but someones tired lol


----------



## britt24

morning!!

i sat and read all my baby bible last night, and i know i am prob being silly but i am worried now!! in the back it goes through all the STIS and infections you can catch and what they can do to your baby, what happens if you have something say like herpes that you sometimes dont have symptoms and dont know??

do they test for everything in the blood test they do just to make sure? i have never had any symptoms so never been to the docs about anythin but now cos i have read you dont always get symptoms i am worried i dont my baby to get ill if there is something.

silly books always make me worry x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> morning!!
> 
> i sat and read all my baby bible last night, and i know i am prob being silly but i am worried now!! in the back it goes through all the STIS and infections you can catch and what they can do to your baby, what happens if you have something say like herpes that you sometimes dont have symptoms and dont know??
> 
> do they test for everything in the blood test they do just to make sure? i have never had any symptoms so never been to the docs about anythin but now cos i have read you dont always get symptoms i am worried i dont my baby to get ill if there is something.
> 
> silly books always make me worry x

Awww don;t worry Britt. I think its mainly chlamidya that goes without symptoms and they test for that when they do smears, plus the main problem with that is infertility which is defo not the problem with you! :haha:

They will probably test you for everything to make sure but if not discuss it with the midwife and she'll be able to sort it out for you. 

Don't panic though... the chances are you don;t have any infections at all! 

I had a smear not long back and when they said they test for chlamydia I then spent the whole time waiting for the results wondering... "oh no... what if I have?" lol but I didn't. My friend who's pregnant said when she had the hiv test they do she was insanely worried too. :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are enjoying yourself. Had another good day at course :) I was naughty tho and bought 2 baby outfits after work for lil boy hehe Makes me picture having a bub more tho so happy
> 
> For your future baby boy? :haha: I have been tempted so many times but I daren;t in case I jinx it... lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hehe yup for my boy.lol i keep holding it to my tummy and get butterflys so im hopeful but someones tired lolClick to expand...

Tired? Give him a shot of caffiene or something... :haha:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are enjoying yourself. Had another good day at course :) I was naughty tho and bought 2 baby outfits after work for lil boy hehe Makes me picture having a bub more tho so happy
> 
> For your future baby boy? :haha: I have been tempted so many times but I daren;t in case I jinx it... lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hehe yup for my boy.lol i keep holding it to my tummy and get butterflys so im hopeful but someones tired lolClick to expand...
> 
> Tired? Give him a shot of caffiene or something... :haha:Click to expand...

Lol he comes home from work stressed and tired.Trying to think of some new sneaky ways to get it :haha: any ideas?


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> morning!!
> 
> i sat and read all my baby bible last night, and i know i am prob being silly but i am worried now!! in the back it goes through all the STIS and infections you can catch and what they can do to your baby, what happens if you have something say like herpes that you sometimes dont have symptoms and dont know??
> 
> do they test for everything in the blood test they do just to make sure? i have never had any symptoms so never been to the docs about anythin but now cos i have read you dont always get symptoms i am worried i dont my baby to get ill if there is something.
> 
> silly books always make me worry x
> 
> Awww don;t worry Britt. I think its mainly chlamidya that goes without symptoms and they test for that when they do smears, plus the main problem with that is infertility which is defo not the problem with you! :haha:
> 
> They will probably test you for everything to make sure but if not discuss it with the midwife and she'll be able to sort it out for you.
> 
> Don't panic though... the chances are you don;t have any infections at all!
> 
> I had a smear not long back and when they said they test for chlamydia I then spent the whole time waiting for the results wondering... "oh no... what if I have?" lol but I didn't. My friend who's pregnant said when she had the hiv test they do she was insanely worried too. :wacko:Click to expand...


do they really test for that in smears i didnt realise that, thats good then cos i had a smear last year so i know thats clear then!

i might just mention the fact that how would you know if you dont have symptoms and see what she says.

i know they do HIV tests which i know i am safe on cos i give blood so they test on that every time i go, but yeah i can imagine it being worrying!

thanks i am more than positive i havent got any infections but just worrys you when you read that some dont have symptoms and start to think what if i have this that etc lol 

my midwife will be sick of me lol x


how are you? xx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are enjoying yourself. Had another good day at course :) I was naughty tho and bought 2 baby outfits after work for lil boy hehe Makes me picture having a bub more tho so happy
> 
> For your future baby boy? :haha: I have been tempted so many times but I daren;t in case I jinx it... lol xClick to expand...
> 
> hehe yup for my boy.lol i keep holding it to my tummy and get butterflys so im hopeful but someones tired lolClick to expand...
> 
> Tired? Give him a shot of caffiene or something... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol he comes home from work stressed and tired.Trying to think of some new sneaky ways to get it :haha: any ideas?Click to expand...

How about a relaxing massage? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> morning!!
> 
> i sat and read all my baby bible last night, and i know i am prob being silly but i am worried now!! in the back it goes through all the STIS and infections you can catch and what they can do to your baby, what happens if you have something say like herpes that you sometimes dont have symptoms and dont know??
> 
> do they test for everything in the blood test they do just to make sure? i have never had any symptoms so never been to the docs about anythin but now cos i have read you dont always get symptoms i am worried i dont my baby to get ill if there is something.
> 
> silly books always make me worry x
> 
> Awww don;t worry Britt. I think its mainly chlamidya that goes without symptoms and they test for that when they do smears, plus the main problem with that is infertility which is defo not the problem with you! :haha:
> 
> They will probably test you for everything to make sure but if not discuss it with the midwife and she'll be able to sort it out for you.
> 
> Don't panic though... the chances are you don;t have any infections at all!
> 
> I had a smear not long back and when they said they test for chlamydia I then spent the whole time waiting for the results wondering... "oh no... what if I have?" lol but I didn't. My friend who's pregnant said when she had the hiv test they do she was insanely worried too. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do they really test for that in smears i didnt realise that, thats good then cos i had a smear last year so i know thats clear then!
> 
> i might just mention the fact that how would you know if you dont have symptoms and see what she says.
> 
> i know they do HIV tests which i know i am safe on cos i give blood so they test on that every time i go, but yeah i can imagine it being worrying!
> 
> thanks i am more than positive i havent got any infections but just worrys you when you read that some dont have symptoms and start to think what if i have this that etc lol
> 
> my midwife will be sick of me lol x
> 
> 
> how are you? xxClick to expand...

I'm ok... just off to the dentist to have a crown fitted :cry:

Will be back later :wave:


----------



## DVSVXN

I might have to try that he gets real funny tho.Hes in a grump tonight lol so wont let me touch him lol cant think of anything else


----------



## britt24

see you later bye bye xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning all!!!

sorry you keep missing us erin i'm sure we'll all catch up soon

i'm back to work today,not looking forward to it at all!

didnt get to dtd last night ...totally fed up feeling really doubtful:cry:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning all!!!
> 
> sorry you keep missing us erin i'm sure we'll all catch up soon
> 
> i'm back to work today,not looking forward to it at all!
> 
> didnt get to dtd last night ...totally fed up feeling really doubtful:cry:


Hi 

first day is always the worst isnt it!

im sorry you didnt get the dtd, but if ovulation was yesterday and you tried sunday morning then will have covered it!! so dont feel doubtful xx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks britt i just dont want another neg month,its nearly a yr since we started trying


----------



## DVSVXN

i been trying 24 months now :(


----------



## mamadonna

DVSVXN said:


> i been trying 24 months now :(

omg hun how do you cope?:hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i been trying 24 months now :(
> 
> omg hun how do you cope?:hugs:Click to expand...

Try not to think of it but its getting hard my besties had a bub without trying and another 6 mates are all pregnant :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

it is hard when others are pg around you,i'm off to get shopping now girls enjoy ur day,i'll be back on later xx


----------



## DVSVXN

tel me about it. I went and bought 2 buba outfits today just to keep my hopes up


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> it is hard when others are pg around you,i'm off to get shopping now girls enjoy ur day,i'll be back on later xx


bye bye see you later xx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> I might have to try that he gets real funny tho.Hes in a grump tonight lol so wont let me touch him lol cant think of anything else

Men are funny creatures sometimes aren't they? :wacko: My DH is like that and once his mind is made up you can't change it. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning all!!!
> 
> sorry you keep missing us erin i'm sure we'll all catch up soon
> 
> i'm back to work today,not looking forward to it at all!
> 
> didnt get to dtd last night ...totally fed up feeling really doubtful:cry:

Awwww... if you dtd up to ovulation you should be fine. :hugs:

Noooo!!!!! don;'t go back to work. Talk to us all day. :rofl: What do you do mamadonna? (Sorry if I've asked you this before...lol) x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thanks britt i just dont want another neg month,its nearly a yr since we started trying

If it gets to a year will you go to the doctors? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning all!!!
> 
> sorry you keep missing us erin i'm sure we'll all catch up soon
> 
> i'm back to work today,not looking forward to it at all!
> 
> didnt get to dtd last night ...totally fed up feeling really doubtful:cry:
> 
> Awwww... if you dtd up to ovulation you should be fine. :hugs:
> 
> Noooo!!!!! don;'t go back to work. Talk to us all day. :rofl: What do you do mamadonna? (Sorry if I've asked you this before...lol) xClick to expand...

lol yes mamadonna you have to stay here and talk to us all day x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> i been trying 24 months now :(

Have you been checked out to see if anything is stopping you getting pregnant? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi just popping on for 5 while i eat before i'm back to work,i work at argos 

not sure if i'll go to the docs or not:shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning all!!!
> 
> sorry you keep missing us erin i'm sure we'll all catch up soon
> 
> i'm back to work today,not looking forward to it at all!
> 
> didnt get to dtd last night ...totally fed up feeling really doubtful:cry:
> 
> Awwww... if you dtd up to ovulation you should be fine. :hugs:
> 
> Noooo!!!!! don;'t go back to work. Talk to us all day. :rofl: What do you do mamadonna? (Sorry if I've asked you this before...lol) xClick to expand...
> 
> lol yes mamadonna you have to stay here and talk to us all day xClick to expand...

i wish i could :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi just popping on for 5 while i eat before i'm back to work,i work at argos
> 
> not sure if i'll go to the docs or not:shrug:

Oh right. nice and busy place to work to take your mind off stuff :thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i been trying 24 months now :(
> 
> Have you been checked out to see if anything is stopping you getting pregnant? xClick to expand...

yup had 2 lots of scans and bloods and everything and they said its all fine


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i been trying 24 months now :(
> 
> Have you been checked out to see if anything is stopping you getting pregnant? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup had 2 lots of scans and bloods and everything and they said its all fineClick to expand...

Really? So its just a waiting game? There are no other tests they can do or different scans? x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls x

well, i have spent the whole day feeling sorry for myself; i just can't stop being sick now and i am miserable! i know i sound really ungrateful, and i'm sorry but i just need a break from it! rant over.....

how are you all? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar sorry i'm not sticking round tonite gonna watch a movie

i'm sorry ur feeling/being sick,thats not much fun at all,i was lucky i neva had sickness

i dont think i have done it again this month dtd just always seems to go to pot when its o time,so we'll just have to wait and c
:nope:
are you taking anything for ur sickness
:hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

hiya hun
i'm sure if you dtd on sunday you've caught the eggy - my fx'd for you x

i've tried ginger beer, dry toast and plain water - but it all comes back to say hello! i'll be ok, just have to keep remembering the reason why i feel so bad! x


----------



## mamadonna

what about them travel sickness bands a friend of mine used them and she swore by them,maybe worth a shot,hopefully it will pass soon

i hope we caught the egg but i'm not holding out much hope

catch you later chic x


----------



## jeffsar

i think i'll go order some, it's worth a try, thanks hun.
enjoy your film x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I know you're all off to bed by now! :( I started a new job today and I'm not able to get online while at work, so it's a bummer that I will continue to miss all of your discussions during the day!! I'll get to post one time and the rest of you get to have conversations all day together! lol.
> So ebs, that reading was awesome! I got a reading from Suzy too. I'm a bit obsessed. lol
> and so exciting about you getting the ball rolling with the testing! I hope they figure out whats going on!! fx'd!
> britt, yaaayyyyy to your first appt!!! soooo exciting!!! I gained weight right away too.. :(
> mamadonna- I hope you caught your eggie!! now the waiting begins!
> jeffsar- ugh.. I hope you feel better soon... being sick is no fun! are you throwing up or just queasy all day??
> 
> so last night I got sick and puked.. my daughter was also sick.. no fun! and I started my new job today too! toomorrow we're projected to get 10 inches of snow, and i have a 45 minute commute! yuck!!
> I should be Oing late this week or next week.. I hope its this weekend so I'm not so tired from working all day! lol
> 
> Awww Erin! Thats not fair that you can't be around more in the day. :brat: We'll still be able to catch up on your posts daily though. :hugs:
> 
> Did youl like your Suzy reading or was it a one liner? xClick to expand...

Her reading was ok, it was like a 4 liner. haha. 
I'm getting really skeptical about these psychics now.. theres a thread now on Psychic star that she is a fraud, and that one is breaking my heart because I trusted hers sooooooo much. :cry: You can find the thread in my stats because I've recently posted on it.. ughhhhhh I don't know what to believe though!! I emailed her and she emailed me back trying to explain the whole fiasco.. so at least she's willing to try to explain?? :shrug:
but she has 12 month readings on ebay available.. she wouldn't be able to make up those readings for people?? aimee, I could see being a fraud. she did one liners and it'd be easy to just make something up for those, but you can't make up detail. and I think that's why I just don't believe that Star is a fraud!!!!


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i been trying 24 months now :(
> 
> Have you been checked out to see if anything is stopping you getting pregnant? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup had 2 lots of scans and bloods and everything and they said its all fineClick to expand...
> 
> Really? So its just a waiting game? There are no other tests they can do or different scans? xClick to expand...

I had a million tests/bloods and all that and all came back clear so heres hoping. :haha::haha: In half my cloths tho I look like i have a baby bump. The father of the familly i was nannying today asked me when i was due...kinda akward


----------



## britt24

Morning!

i went to the midwife yesterday and she did all the bloods etc, and she has booked me in for scan on the 14th March yippeeee i cant wait, but seems so long away at the min but i am sure it will come fast.

Hope sickness eases soon jeffsar :hugs:

up to yet i have had any, the midwife said i was 6 weeks +, so i would have thought it would have kicked in by now, but who knows

Hows everyone today?

xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi britt,pleased all went well with midwife,i kno ur scan seems ages away but it will be here b4 u kno it:happydance:

afm i just got my smear results back and they are clear,cried when i read it as i had an abnormal result earlier last year


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi britt,pleased all went well with midwife,i kno ur scan seems ages away but it will be here b4 u kno it:happydance:
> 
> afm i just got my smear results back and they are clear,cried when i read it as i had an abnormal result earlier last year

thank you, i hope it does come quick i cant wait to go!

thats great i am so pleased for you :happydance:

how are you? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls x
> 
> well, i have spent the whole day feeling sorry for myself; i just can't stop being sick now and i am miserable! i know i sound really ungrateful, and i'm sorry but i just need a break from it! rant over.....
> 
> how are you all? x

Aww Jeffsar.... did you have this sickness with your son? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi jeffsar sorry i'm not sticking round tonite gonna watch a movie
> 
> i'm sorry ur feeling/being sick,thats not much fun at all,i was lucky i neva had sickness
> 
> i dont think i have done it again this month dtd just always seems to go to pot when its o time,so we'll just have to wait and c
> :nope:
> are you taking anything for ur sickness
> :hugs:

Awww mamadonna... I have my fingers crossed for you. there is so much pressure around o isn't there? I hate it. Me and DH always just end up arguing. :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! I know you're all off to bed by now! :( I started a new job today and I'm not able to get online while at work, so it's a bummer that I will continue to miss all of your discussions during the day!! I'll get to post one time and the rest of you get to have conversations all day together! lol.
> So ebs, that reading was awesome! I got a reading from Suzy too. I'm a bit obsessed. lol
> and so exciting about you getting the ball rolling with the testing! I hope they figure out whats going on!! fx'd!
> britt, yaaayyyyy to your first appt!!! soooo exciting!!! I gained weight right away too.. :(
> mamadonna- I hope you caught your eggie!! now the waiting begins!
> jeffsar- ugh.. I hope you feel better soon... being sick is no fun! are you throwing up or just queasy all day??
> 
> so last night I got sick and puked.. my daughter was also sick.. no fun! and I started my new job today too! toomorrow we're projected to get 10 inches of snow, and i have a 45 minute commute! yuck!!
> I should be Oing late this week or next week.. I hope its this weekend so I'm not so tired from working all day! lol
> 
> Awww Erin! Thats not fair that you can't be around more in the day. :brat: We'll still be able to catch up on your posts daily though. :hugs:
> 
> Did youl like your Suzy reading or was it a one liner? xClick to expand...
> 
> Her reading was ok, it was like a 4 liner. haha.
> I'm getting really skeptical about these psychics now.. theres a thread now on Psychic star that she is a fraud, and that one is breaking my heart because I trusted hers sooooooo much. :cry: You can find the thread in my stats because I've recently posted on it.. ughhhhhh I don't know what to believe though!! I emailed her and she emailed me back trying to explain the whole fiasco.. so at least she's willing to try to explain?? :shrug:
> but she has 12 month readings on ebay available.. she wouldn't be able to make up those readings for people?? aimee, I could see being a fraud. she did one liners and it'd be easy to just make something up for those, but you can't make up detail. and I think that's why I just don't believe that Star is a fraud!!!!Click to expand...

Well I'm with you Erin... I do believe her readings although the whole situation on the forum does seem weird. I'm going to read the whole thread after I've caught up here. x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i been trying 24 months now :(
> 
> Have you been checked out to see if anything is stopping you getting pregnant? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup had 2 lots of scans and bloods and everything and they said its all fineClick to expand...
> 
> Really? So its just a waiting game? There are no other tests they can do or different scans? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a million tests/bloods and all that and all came back clear so heres hoping. :haha::haha: In half my cloths tho I look like i have a baby bump. The father of the familly i was nannying today asked me when i was due...kinda akwardClick to expand...

Oh no! :blush: What did you say? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!
> 
> i went to the midwife yesterday and she did all the bloods etc, and she has booked me in for scan on the 14th March yippeeee i cant wait, but seems so long away at the min but i am sure it will come fast.
> 
> Hope sickness eases soon jeffsar :hugs:
> 
> up to yet i have had any, the midwife said i was 6 weeks +, so i would have thought it would have kicked in by now, but who knows
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> xx

Oooh its getting so exciting now!!! You and Jeffsar need to show us your pics as soon as you get back from your 12 week scans!

did the midwife put your mind at rest about all those infections etc? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi britt,pleased all went well with midwife,i kno ur scan seems ages away but it will be here b4 u kno it:happydance:
> 
> afm i just got my smear results back and they are clear,cried when i read it as i had an abnormal result earlier last year

Awww mamadonna :hugs::hugs::hugs: thats great news. :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> i went to the midwife yesterday and she did all the bloods etc, and she has booked me in for scan on the 14th March yippeeee i cant wait, but seems so long away at the min but i am sure it will come fast.
> 
> Hope sickness eases soon jeffsar :hugs:
> 
> up to yet i have had any, the midwife said i was 6 weeks +, so i would have thought it would have kicked in by now, but who knows
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> xx
> 
> Oooh its getting so exciting now!!! You and Jeffsar need to show us your pics as soon as you get back from your 12 week scans!
> 
> did the midwife put your mind at rest about all those infections etc? xClick to expand...

yes she did she explained that i would know if i had any of the ones other than the ones they test for soif i havent had any signs and the tests come back negative then all okay, so big relief and i havent had any signs so my mind is at rest now.

I have never thought of that before until i suddenly thought what if my baby catch's something i dont know i have, might be silly but you cant help but worry 

how are you today ? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> i went to the midwife yesterday and she did all the bloods etc, and she has booked me in for scan on the 14th March yippeeee i cant wait, but seems so long away at the min but i am sure it will come fast.
> 
> Hope sickness eases soon jeffsar :hugs:
> 
> up to yet i have had any, the midwife said i was 6 weeks +, so i would have thought it would have kicked in by now, but who knows
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> xx
> 
> Oooh its getting so exciting now!!! You and Jeffsar need to show us your pics as soon as you get back from your 12 week scans!
> 
> did the midwife put your mind at rest about all those infections etc? xClick to expand...
> 
> yes she did she explained that i would know if i had any of the ones other than the ones they test for soif i havent had any signs and the tests come back negative then all okay, so big relief and i havent had any signs so my mind is at rest now.
> 
> I have never thought of that before until i suddenly thought what if my baby catch's something i dont know i have, might be silly but you cant help but worry
> 
> how are you today ? xxClick to expand...

I'm ok thank you. 

Got my reading back from Suzy and she confirmed everything Zanneta said, exactly. Sooo it looks like no bfp for me until May probably :cry: and apparantly I have to relax :wacko:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i been trying 24 months now :(
> 
> Have you been checked out to see if anything is stopping you getting pregnant? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup had 2 lots of scans and bloods and everything and they said its all fineClick to expand...
> 
> Really? So its just a waiting game? There are no other tests they can do or different scans? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a million tests/bloods and all that and all came back clear so heres hoping. :haha::haha: In half my cloths tho I look like i have a baby bump. The father of the familly i was nannying today asked me when i was due...kinda akwardClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no! :blush: What did you say? xClick to expand...

was just like oh i wish lol


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls,

i read the thread on star; did you see she is online now answering questions...??
i wonder what she has to say, but it does seem quite strange x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls,
> 
> i read the thread on star; did you see she is online now answering questions...??
> i wonder what she has to say, but it does seem quite strange x

Yep just been catchin up on it. It does seem strange and I don't condone what she did or may have done but I do still trust her reading. x


----------



## mamadonna

evening all!
just got back from ww a little while ago another1.5lbs so pleased with that considering what i've eaten this week

not sure whats going on with me i'm cramping loads :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening all!
> just got back from ww a little while ago another1.5lbs so pleased with that considering what i've eaten this week
> 
> not sure whats going on with me i'm cramping loads :shrug:


Evening mamadonna :hi:

Well done with the weight loss. That is fantastic :thumbup:

Maybe you're having ovulation cramps? Do you usually feel them? x


----------



## ebony2010

Oooh guess what!

Well I emailed Sandra a few days ago to tell her that her reading hadn't come true because she'd said up to January fpr my bfp and she got back to me tonight! :happydance:

She said not to get disheartened and that she feels it will happen for me before March. Oooh I hope she's right. I can't wait to see who's right in the end. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Oooh guess what!
> 
> Well I emailed Sandra a few days ago to tell her that her reading hadn't come true because she'd said up to January fpr my bfp and she got back to me tonight! :happydance:
> 
> She said not to get disheartened and that she feels it will happen for me before March. Oooh I hope she's right. I can't wait to see who's right in the end. x

WHAT! How rude of her! I asked her for an update and she didn't write me back, and then I had said that I'd even be willing to pay for an update. so she told me to use paypal and her email address and she could give me an update.
so she wants me to pay for my update!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


(exciting for you tho ebs! how did you word it in your email to her?)


----------



## DVSVXN

I was just having a thought although my AF is sometimes a bit out it is ALWAYS 7days long rarely 6 days buttt thanks to my android app im tracking everything and the one i had on the 21st was only 4 days long which is uber strange for me and it was 3 days early?


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh guess what!
> 
> Well I emailed Sandra a few days ago to tell her that her reading hadn't come true because she'd said up to January fpr my bfp and she got back to me tonight! :happydance:
> 
> She said not to get disheartened and that she feels it will happen for me before March. Oooh I hope she's right. I can't wait to see who's right in the end. x
> 
> WHAT! How rude of her! I asked her for an update and she didn't write me back, and then I had said that I'd even be willing to pay for an update. so she told me to use paypal and her email address and she could give me an update.
> so she wants me to pay for my update!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> (exciting for you tho ebs! how did you word it in your email to her?)Click to expand...

thats fab ebony fingers crossed she gets it right for you 

i'm with u erin i never got a reply off her either

dont think they are o cramps altho i do get them,i got my cross hairs,making me 3dpo and i'm still cramping :shrug:


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Not much action on here today!! were is everyone???

i feel lonely and have nothing to read when you ladies dont update this thread lol.

How is everyone today ? xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, sorry i've not been on much, i'm still feeling rotten and sickness has really gripped me now! i got my travel sickness bands today mamadonna so i'll let you know how i get on with those.....

erin, i would email sandra and explain you just wanted clarification........ 

well done for weight loss mamadonna!

ebs - you didn't mail me your weight on Monday - did you get to use a silver 7?!

Britt, i can't get on at work so keep missing you; i'm off tomorrow so will try catch up with you then. hope you are well.

hello to all the other girls, hope you are all good x


----------



## DVSVXN

well its not my luck this cycle havent :sex: at all. Still slightly confused that after having an early af it was only 4 days farther then my normal 7 (which it is 99 % of the time 6days at the shortest) Also my boobs have gone from a c to a dd in a matter of days :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh guess what!
> 
> Well I emailed Sandra a few days ago to tell her that her reading hadn't come true because she'd said up to January fpr my bfp and she got back to me tonight! :happydance:
> She said not to get disheartened and that she feels it will happen for me before March. Oooh I hope she's right. I can't wait to see who's right in the end. x
> 
> WHAT! How rude of her! I asked her for an update and she didn't write me back, and then I had said that I'd even be willing to pay for an update. so she told me to use paypal and her email address and she could give me an update.
> so she wants me to pay for my update!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> (exciting for you tho ebs! how did you word it in your email to her?)Click to expand...

Well I think I emailed her before and got no response so I put that I was really worried and needed some reassurance. Maybe you need to tug on her heart strings :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well its not my luck this cycle havent :sex: at all. Still slightly confused that after having an early af it was only 4 days farther then my normal 7 (which it is 99 % of the time 6days at the shortest) Also my boobs have gone from a c to a dd in a matter of days :dohh:

That is strange. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, sorry i've not been on much, i'm still feeling rotten and sickness has really gripped me now! i got my travel sickness bands today mamadonna so i'll let you know how i get on with those.....
> 
> erin, i would email sandra and explain you just wanted clarification........
> 
> well done for weight loss mamadonna!
> 
> ebs - you didn't mail me your weight on Monday - did you get to use a silver 7?!
> 
> Britt, i can't get on at work so keep missing you; i'm off tomorrow so will try catch up with you then. hope you are well.
> 
> hello to all the other girls, hope you are all good x

No :nope: I gained 3 lbs :cry:

Hey just realised... those silver 7s never came. I wonder if they are lost in the post somewhere :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

I cant work it out,even gone off food :/ im so confued lol any ideas anyone?


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> I cant work it out,even gone off food :/ im so confued lol any ideas anyone?

:test:


----------



## DVSVXN

I think i might once i get paid i just have douts since i did have that 4day af buttt the last cycle we did the deed on the day


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone

Hope your feeling better soon jeffsar, although every sign is a good sign even if it is horrible!!

hows everyone else???

still no sickness for me feel great! xx

oh and i have emailed psychic star cos i read through her reading and everything she put in mine i have mentioned on here and she gave me a refund xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi Britt!

i am jealous you feel so good! i really hope you don't end up so sick; i had none at all with my first! 

ebs, they def. left work, i just called receptionist......... give it a couple days, if still nothing, i will ask my friend (another leader) for some more! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi Britt!
> 
> i am jealous you feel so good! i really hope you don't end up so sick; i had none at all with my first!
> 
> ebs, they def. left work, i just called receptionist......... give it a couple days, if still nothing, i will ask my friend (another leader) for some more! x


Hi Finally get to speak to you!! been missing you every day lol!

i cant believe i feel so good i really thought i would be feeling sick by now, i am seven weeks on sunday!

has your sickness eased at all yet?

and is there anything else nice i have to look forward to lol.

hows your bump is it growing? i dont have anything i put a pic in my journal on here so i can see each week if it has grown x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> I think i might once i get paid i just have douts since i did have that 4day af buttt the last cycle we did the deed on the day

I just looked at your ticker and thought about it... it could be ovulation. My boobs get sore now around then so it could be ovulation symptoms for you. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi Britt!
> 
> i am jealous you feel so good! i really hope you don't end up so sick; i had none at all with my first!
> 
> ebs, they def. left work, i just called receptionist......... give it a couple days, if still nothing, i will ask my friend (another leader) for some more! x


Oh don't be silly... if they are lost in the post they are lost. Don't go to any trouble. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi Britt!
> 
> i am jealous you feel so good! i really hope you don't end up so sick; i had none at all with my first!
> 
> ebs, they def. left work, i just called receptionist......... give it a couple days, if still nothing, i will ask my friend (another leader) for some more! x
> 
> 
> Hi Finally get to speak to you!! been missing you every day lol!
> 
> i cant believe i feel so good i really thought i would be feeling sick by now, i am seven weeks on sunday!
> 
> has your sickness eased at all yet?
> 
> and is there anything else nice i have to look forward to lol.
> 
> hows your bump is it growing? i dont have anything i put a pic in my journal on here so i can see each week if it has grown xClick to expand...

Awww what a lovely idea. I'm going to have to catch up with your journal. 

Sounds like you are going to be one of the lucky ones to pass through pregnancy without much sickness. :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi Britt!
> 
> i am jealous you feel so good! i really hope you don't end up so sick; i had none at all with my first!
> 
> ebs, they def. left work, i just called receptionist......... give it a couple days, if still nothing, i will ask my friend (another leader) for some more! x
> 
> 
> Hi Finally get to speak to you!! been missing you every day lol!
> 
> i cant believe i feel so good i really thought i would be feeling sick by now, i am seven weeks on sunday!
> 
> has your sickness eased at all yet?
> 
> and is there anything else nice i have to look forward to lol.
> 
> hows your bump is it growing? i dont have anything i put a pic in my journal on here so i can see each week if it has grown xClick to expand...
> 
> Awww what a lovely idea. I'm going to have to catch up with your journal.
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be one of the lucky ones to pass through pregnancy without much sickness. :happydance::happydance: xClick to expand...


knowing me i will get it all in a week or so bad to make up for it lol

how are you ? xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1,hope every1's well

sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:

lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine

dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:

DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:

erin hope ur keeping well 

afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him


----------



## jeffsar

hi everyone, back from football!

Britt, i am huge! i think it's cos it's the second...... i look about 5 months already! could be a food baby...... lol

mamadonna - i had to wash the bands - had them on, threw up and they got 'splashed' yuk! hopefully second time round they'll help.

ebs, it's no problem, give it another few days and let me know x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi everyone, back from football!
> 
> Britt, i am huge! i think it's cos it's the second...... i look about 5 months already! could be a food baby...... lol
> 
> mamadonna - i had to wash the bands - had them on, threw up and they got 'splashed' yuk! hopefully second time round they'll help.
> 
> ebs, it's no problem, give it another few days and let me know x

jeffsar have you got a bump pic to share with us?? 

x


----------



## jeffsar

i've been too embarrased so far to put one on - but when hubby gets home i'll get him to take a pic for you all, promise x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him


Hi 
Chart looking good, had your 4dpo dip then rise again fingers crossed for you!!

best way i stay out of hubbys way when he is grumpy i would rather not be involved at grumpy times lol x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i've been too embarrased so far to put one on - but when hubby gets home i'll get him to take a pic for you all, promise x

dont be embarrassed have you seen mine lol in my pjs when i just got up not that you can see my face but not the best pic lol x


----------



## jeffsar

i know i'm being silly, but i just can't work out why it grew so fast!! i have had to cut the waistband on my jeggings and tomorrow i am giving up and buying maternity jeans - i didn't wear them until near 20 wks last time! x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him

you could always do what i did yesterday - i threw up on him!! granted it was an accident but you could pretend....? lol


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i know i'm being silly, but i just can't work out why it grew so fast!! i have had to cut the waistband on my jeggings and tomorrow i am giving up and buying maternity jeans - i didn't wear them until near 20 wks last time! x

you have had a scan havent you? is there defo one? xx


----------



## jeffsar

there was only one at 7 weeks - i am sure they'd have seen something by then if it were twins! they would wouldn't they?!!?


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> there was only one at 7 weeks - i am sure they'd have seen something by then if it were twins! they would wouldn't they?!!?

i dont know what if one was behind the other, its just they say you are bigger and have worse sickness dont they x


----------



## jeffsar

britt, that's enough lol!! lets just say i have eaten too much food, and there is one baby in there!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt, that's enough lol!! lets just say i have eaten too much food, and there is one baby in there!! x

lol okay i will wait until your next scan!

when is your next scan? xx


----------



## jeffsar

23rd February! not too long now. nervous but after seeing strong HB i have my fx'd! yours is March isn't it? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> 23rd February! not too long now. nervous but after seeing strong HB i have my fx'd! yours is March isn't it? x

gosh no, not long at all i cant wait to see the pic of your twins lol! everything will be fine!

yes 14th March ages away! x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him
> 
> you could always do what i did yesterday - i threw up on him!! granted it was an accident but you could pretend....? lolClick to expand...

:rofl: that has just made me chuckle


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him
> 
> 
> Hi
> Chart looking good, had your 4dpo dip then rise again fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> best way i stay out of hubbys way when he is grumpy i would rather not be involved at grumpy times lol xClick to expand...

thanks britt..yeah i stay outta the way to i really cant be bothered with arguments,he can get on with it and come and see me when he gets over himself:haha:

i'm trying not to get to excited about my chart but its hard not too


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi Britt!
> 
> i am jealous you feel so good! i really hope you don't end up so sick; i had none at all with my first!
> 
> ebs, they def. left work, i just called receptionist......... give it a couple days, if still nothing, i will ask my friend (another leader) for some more! x
> 
> 
> Hi Finally get to speak to you!! been missing you every day lol!
> 
> i cant believe i feel so good i really thought i would be feeling sick by now, i am seven weeks on sunday!
> 
> has your sickness eased at all yet?
> 
> and is there anything else nice i have to look forward to lol.
> 
> hows your bump is it growing? i dont have anything i put a pic in my journal on here so i can see each week if it has grown xClick to expand...
> 
> Awww what a lovely idea. I'm going to have to catch up with your journal.
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be one of the lucky ones to pass through pregnancy without much sickness. :happydance::happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> knowing me i will get it all in a week or so bad to make up for it lol
> 
> how are you ? xxClick to expand...

I hope you don't get it. :hugs:

i'm not doing that good today. I have just come to realise over the last week how much weight I've gained and how big I am. I think I was in denial. Just struggling to get back on the weight loss wagon and not stuff my face because I feel so down. :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him

Thanks mamadonna :hugs: Hows the diet going for you?

Awww a grumpy man? I have one of those. Any ideas how to cheer them up? lol.. a miracle :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i've been too embarrased so far to put one on - but when hubby gets home i'll get him to take a pic for you all, promise x

:happydance:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh guess what!
> 
> Well I emailed Sandra a few days ago to tell her that her reading hadn't come true because she'd said up to January fpr my bfp and she got back to me tonight! :happydance:
> She said not to get disheartened and that she feels it will happen for me before March. Oooh I hope she's right. I can't wait to see who's right in the end. x
> 
> WHAT! How rude of her! I asked her for an update and she didn't write me back, and then I had said that I'd even be willing to pay for an update. so she told me to use paypal and her email address and she could give me an update.
> so she wants me to pay for my update!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> (exciting for you tho ebs! how did you word it in your email to her?)Click to expand...
> 
> Well I think I emailed her before and got no response so I put that I was really worried and needed some reassurance. Maybe you need to tug on her heart strings :winkwink:Click to expand...

hahah :thumbup: sounds good :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him
> 
> Thanks mamadonna :hugs: Hows the diet going for you?
> 
> Awww a grumpy man? I have one of those. Any ideas how to cheer them up? lol.. a miracle :rofl:Click to expand...

diets going good 

dont doubt urself u can do this,enjoy ur weekend and start again on monday 

still being grumpy but i'm not arsed,lol.really havent got the energy!

afm 4dpo cramps all day yesturday in my right side and horrendous wind lol:blush:

today 5dpo queazy and sore bbs and bloated:shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him
> 
> Thanks mamadonna :hugs: Hows the diet going for you?
> 
> Awww a grumpy man? I have one of those. Any ideas how to cheer them up? lol.. a miracle :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> diets going good
> 
> dont doubt urself u can do this,enjoy ur weekend and start again on monday
> 
> still being grumpy but i'm not arsed,lol.really havent got the energy!
> 
> afm 4dpo cramps all day yesturday in my right side and horrendous wind lol:blush:
> 
> today 5dpo queazy and sore bbs and bloated:shrug:Click to expand...

:happydance:
i can't wait to start hounding you to test!!!! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, i really hope you are feeling better; weight loss isn't easy but remember that you are doing it for a very good casue. relax this weekend and start monday with a fresh approach, you will get there hun x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi every1,hope every1's well
> 
> sorry ur feeling so ill jeffsar hopefully them bands will work:thumbup:
> 
> lucky u britt not feeling sick,i never did with any off mine
> 
> dont get disheartened ebony we all have bad weeks that 3lb will comw back off:hugs:
> 
> DVSVXN think that could be ovulation time to get busy :winkwink:
> 
> erin hope ur keeping well
> 
> afm just plodding thru this tww,me and hubby arent the best of friends at the mo,not sure why he's just being grumpy so i'm not talking to him
> 
> Thanks mamadonna :hugs: Hows the diet going for you?
> 
> Awww a grumpy man? I have one of those. Any ideas how to cheer them up? lol.. a miracle :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> diets going good
> 
> dont doubt urself u can do this,enjoy ur weekend and start again on monday
> 
> still being grumpy but i'm not arsed,lol.really havent got the energy!
> 
> afm 4dpo cramps all day yesturday in my right side and horrendous wind lol:blush:
> 
> today 5dpo queazy and sore bbs and bloated:shrug:Click to expand...

oooh its sounding good and your chart looks fab too!! I hope this is your month. :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, i really hope you are feeling better; weight loss isn't easy but remember that you are doing it for a very good casue. relax this weekend and start monday with a fresh approach, you will get there hun x

Thanks... i will. I was meant to go and see some friends today but I cancelled because I felt so bad. :cry:

I'm going to try and relax this weekend and try and plan ready for mondays fresh start. x


----------



## mamadonna

oh jeffsar baby jeffsar is a little green olive lol happy 9 wks :hugs:

i'll probably start testing next week so i'll let u kno how it goes


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> oh jeffsar baby jeffsar is a little green olive lol happy 9 wks :hugs:
> 
> i'll probably start testing next week so i'll let u kno how it goes

An olive! lol.. I can't believe you're at 9 weeks already Jeffsar.... its flying by!

Good luck with the testing Mamadonna... :thumbup: Everytime I see valantines day stuff in the shops etc I think of you and hope you get that bfp on you anniversay. :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

awww thanks ebony i wish was next weekend


----------



## DVSVXN

So i oved on friday or sat but did the deed today is there still chance i could get preg?


----------



## mamadonna

when you o the egg can survive for up to 24hrs its usually best for the sperm to be waiting as the egg is released,but i would say ur still in with a chance

hope every1 is well 

i've had a horrible nights sleep,i felt itchy all nite i really suprised my arms arent scrtched to bits this morning my skin was coming up in hives too,so all i wanna do is go back to bed my head is thumping :cry:


----------



## DVSVXN

well i have just bought a saliva ovulation tester so fingers crossed


----------



## mamadonna

good luck with that :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, hope you all had a good weekend!

i called my MW in dispair after another two days of constant sickness and i can go in tomorrow for an anti sickness jab - should calm it for 12 hrs....... at least i'll get a break!

mamadonna - itching is a pg sign - i'll go see if i can find the link... i had it with my son before i found out! x


----------



## jeffsar

oh, and loving the pic mamadonna! there's a snake in my boots lol x


----------



## mamadonna

heeeellllllllllooooooooooooooooooo mrs its great to come on here and have somebody else to talk to lol

that is zakk my youngest he is crazy on toy story knows all 3 films off by heart


----------



## jeffsar

i have to admit, i am quite into toy story myself! me and taylor just watched #3 again yesterday - cheers me up! 

how are you hun? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok getting kinda nervous just wish this next week was over

really sorry ur feeling so sick hopefully this jab will help


----------



## jeffsar

i have a good feeling about this month for you; all the signs are good. really hope valentines day is your bfp day! x

i don't want to jinx it, but i have felt ok ish for the last 2 hrs. stil nauses, but just not so bad..... i'll still get the jab, see if it helps! they are a tad worried as i need to keep down my thyroid medication, which i don't know if i have been, so in for more bloods next week too........... 

however, i feel awful about moaning about a bit of sickness; i've just read the awful news about amanda holden, it's so tragic x


----------



## mamadonna

aawwwww i kno,i cant even begin to imagine how they are feeling right now,its devastating.

dont you worry about moaning i would be moaning too,i hate feeling/being sick its awful

i have had pretty bad cramps in my right side today,but some of the time it felt like it was in my hip


----------



## jeffsar

implantation pain??? oooh, could be bubs settling in! 

i've never felt like this before; i had zilch woth taylor, and i don't ever remember feeling as bad as this! i am focusing on september when it'll all be worth it! x


----------



## mamadonna

this could be ur little girl,i had no sickness whatso eva with the lads


----------



## jeffsar

i'm not sure.......... 
tbh, if i could choose (which i know i can't!) i'd have to say i'd like another boy! just something about mum's and boys...... but, a healthy baby is all that matters regardless of whether it's pink or blue! 

are you hoping for a wee girl after all the boys?x


----------



## DVSVXN

Hope you start feeling better soon jeffstar.
mamadonna- fingers crossed its your month :)


----------



## mamadonna

no not really i'd be happy with either also,boys are so loving


----------



## jeffsar

thanks DVSVXN!

boys are brill, but i am sure girls are in other ways too - i just remember what i was like as a teenager - scary! x


----------



## DVSVXN

as much as id love a daughter i know both my mother and I were terrible teens lol so would love a boy 1st as they seen alot more laxed. But as long as they are healthy and safe :)


----------



## jeffsar

i have a niece, around the same age as my son, and let me tell you, she is hard work in comparison! she isn't a bad little girl, just needs a lot of attention, constant even, where my LO would play with toys on his own for a time, she needs you helping 100% of the time or she isn't happy! x


----------



## mamadonna

i have a neice thats the same,she has my sister worn out


----------



## DVSVXN

my besties lil girl is 7 months and she hates not getting attention bless her.Girls are the 1st born in my family for 4 or 5 genorations now including over into the couisns.my brother is the only male in our genoration lol.


----------



## jeffsar

right girls, as promised, here is my 9 wk bump - i know it's only supposed to be an olive in there........... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1356.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamadonna

oh wow u have a proper baby bump there,its so cute!!


----------



## DVSVXN

cute bump-big olive lol


----------



## jeffsar

i'm not imagining it am i - it's far too big for 9 wks?!?! 
i'm hardly keeping food down so it can't really be a podge..... arrgh, nevermind! x


----------



## mamadonna

right i'm off girls mite pop back on later gotta sort uniform and baths etc

catch yus lata x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i'm not imagining it am i - it's far too big for 9 wks?!?!
> i'm hardly keeping food down so it can't really be a podge..... arrgh, nevermind! x

have you told family and friends yet?


----------



## jeffsar

told some - they had guessed - i wonder why!! 
night mamadonna, i'm off now too, speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> when you o the egg can survive for up to 24hrs its usually best for the sperm to be waiting as the egg is released,but i would say ur still in with a chance
> 
> hope every1 is well
> 
> i've had a horrible nights sleep,i felt itchy all nite i really suprised my arms arent scrtched to bits this morning my skin was coming up in hives too,so all i wanna do is go back to bed my head is thumping :cry:

Sounds like symptoms to me! :happydance: I've got a good feeling about this month for you mamadonna. x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well i have just bought a saliva ovulation tester so fingers crossed

Ooh I've got one of those. Keep forgetting I've got it though. :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, hope you all had a good weekend!
> 
> i called my MW in dispair after another two days of constant sickness and i can go in tomorrow for an anti sickness jab - should calm it for 12 hrs....... at least i'll get a break!
> 
> mamadonna - itching is a pg sign - i'll go see if i can find the link... i had it with my son before i found out! x

Awww Jeffsar! :hugs: I didn't realise it was that bad. Are you sick all day? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> heeeellllllllllooooooooooooooooooo mrs its great to come on here and have somebody else to talk to lol
> 
> that is zakk my youngest he is crazy on toy story knows all 3 films off by heart

He's adorable!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i have a good feeling about this month for you; all the signs are good. really hope valentines day is your bfp day! x
> 
> i don't want to jinx it, but i have felt ok ish for the last 2 hrs. stil nauses, but just not so bad..... i'll still get the jab, see if it helps! they are a tad worried as i need to keep down my thyroid medication, which i don't know if i have been, so in for more bloods next week too...........
> 
> however, i feel awful about moaning about a bit of sickness; i've just read the awful news about amanda holden, it's so tragic x

I read about her earlier tonight. :nope: Poor woman... at 7 months too! :cry: Its the 2nd time its happened for her aswell isn't it? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> this could be ur little girl,i had no sickness whatso eva with the lads

I was just going to say that! :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> right girls, as promised, here is my 9 wk bump - i know it's only supposed to be an olive in there........... :blush:

Yey!! :happydance:

I was thinking about you the other day because I was looking at Holly Willouby and when she found out she was having a girl (so must have been about 12 weeks) she was already showing and she looks quite far on in my opinion and its her 2nd too. Plus don't you carry different sexes different? This is me thinking you are having a girl too... :rofl: which is just a totally random guess. :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

Can't believe I missed everyone tonight. :nope:

Oh well will try and catch up with you all better tomorrow.

Diet starts tomorrow. :cry: xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies!!

Hope everyone is okay!

wow great bump jeffsar loving the pic! hope the injection eases the sickness for you.

mamadonna - i have got everything crossed for you, when will you take your first test???

Ebs - just looked at your chart only 8 ish days and you will be ovulating again, thats flown by!

afm - still no symptoms other than a bit of cramping i would describe it as period pains, i am going to ring my midwife today because it has been bothering me so i am hoping everything is okay i just want to make sure x


----------



## DVSVXN

aw just saw ur now a blueberry britt cute


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> aw just saw ur now a blueberry britt cute

lol weeks are going so fast cant believe my bubba is a blueberry already!

how are you? hows your cycle going? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

I cant wait to get to a blueberry one day. Im not bad awesome day at work had both the boys asleep for 3 hrs and all the chores done so got some chill out time before their mum got home at 5.
Cycles going well didnt do the deed until 2 days dpo so slightly gutted.


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> I cant wait to get to a blueberry one day. Im not bad awesome day at work had both the boys asleep for 3 hrs and all the chores done so got some chill out time before their mum got home at 5.
> Cycles going well didnt do the deed until 2 days dpo so slightly gutted.

you should still be in the fertile window at that! good luck got everything crossed for you!

do you do childcare then as your full time job? x


----------



## DVSVXN

britt24 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to get to a blueberry one day. Im not bad awesome day at work had both the boys asleep for 3 hrs and all the chores done so got some chill out time before their mum got home at 5.
> Cycles going well didnt do the deed until 2 days dpo so slightly gutted.
> 
> you should still be in the fertile window at that! good luck got everything crossed for you!
> 
> do you do childcare then as your full time job? xClick to expand...

well according to my adroid app i was still in the window, i never knew tho that you could still catch eggy 2 days after lol/

Yup I'm a full time trainee nanny.I have a 1yr old & 2yr old boys in 1 fam and 18month old twins boy and girl in the other.they are so beautiful


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!
> 
> wow great bump jeffsar loving the pic! hope the injection eases the sickness for you.
> 
> mamadonna - i have got everything crossed for you, when will you take your first test???
> 
> Ebs - just looked at your chart only 8 ish days and you will be ovulating again, thats flown by!
> 
> afm - still no symptoms other than a bit of cramping i would describe it as period pains, i am going to ring my midwife today because it has been bothering me so i am hoping everything is okay i just want to make sure x

morning britt,did my first test this morning way to early i kno lol,dont think any thing is there:nope:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!
> 
> wow great bump jeffsar loving the pic! hope the injection eases the sickness for you.
> 
> mamadonna - i have got everything crossed for you, when will you take your first test???
> 
> Ebs - just looked at your chart only 8 ish days and you will be ovulating again, thats flown by!
> 
> afm - still no symptoms other than a bit of cramping i would describe it as period pains, i am going to ring my midwife today because it has been bothering me so i am hoping everything is okay i just want to make sure x
> 
> morning britt,did my first test this morning way to early i kno lol,dont think any thing is there:nope:Click to expand...


morning, yes it is a bit early! so dont give up hope yet! wait a couple of days and try again. When would AF be due? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i seem to be going between 28/30 cycles so it could be anywhere from sat till monday:shrug:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i seem to be going between 28/30 cycles so it could be anywhere from sat till monday:shrug:

so are you planning on testing every day from now or every few days?

:dust:

how are you feeling? x


----------



## mamadonna

i've got about 6 ic's so will probably do a test every morning:blush:

i'm not sure how i'm feeling yesturday i would have said yes i think its my month but not so much today,i guess we'll find out in a few days


----------



## DVSVXN

Big smiles hun it is your month :D


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i've got about 6 ic's so will probably do a test every morning:blush:
> 
> i'm not sure how i'm feeling yesturday i would have said yes i think its my month but not so much today,i guess we'll find out in a few days


with the looks though you are getting your implantation dip at the min, so your tests wont show for 3 days after that so i wouldnt loose hope if you dont see anything before friday xx


----------



## mamadonna

true,i'm hoping my temps go back up tomorrow

mind you i didnt get a good nites sleep last nite so i shud really disgard that temp but i'll wait and see what tomorrow brings


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!
> 
> wow great bump jeffsar loving the pic! hope the injection eases the sickness for you.
> 
> mamadonna - i have got everything crossed for you, when will you take your first test???
> 
> Ebs - just looked at your chart only 8 ish days and you will be ovulating again, thats flown by!
> 
> afm - still no symptoms other than a bit of cramping i would describe it as period pains, i am going to ring my midwife today because it has been bothering me so i am hoping everything is okay i just want to make sure x

Awww are you worrying? :hugs: It might be your body making room for baby britt? 

Yep not long now... just got to wait it out till its time. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!
> 
> wow great bump jeffsar loving the pic! hope the injection eases the sickness for you.
> 
> mamadonna - i have got everything crossed for you, when will you take your first test???
> 
> Ebs - just looked at your chart only 8 ish days and you will be ovulating again, thats flown by!
> 
> afm - still no symptoms other than a bit of cramping i would describe it as period pains, i am going to ring my midwife today because it has been bothering me so i am hoping everything is okay i just want to make sure x
> 
> Awww are you worrying? :hugs: It might be your body making room for baby britt?
> 
> Yep not long now... just got to wait it out till its time. xClick to expand...

yeah its not too painful just when it comes on it can be quite strong so i start to worry, i have left a message with the midwife so i will see what she says. I asked the question on the 1st tri forum and a couple of people said it is a common thing so thats made me feel better.

it will go so fast and you will be getting ready to test before you know it. id your LP 10 days? or was it 9 days? just so you know i have been looking at my charts and mine is 10 days so i dont have a long LP either, so if the docs can just extend yours with something say by even 1 day then you should be well away :happydance: cos with how your other cycle went it did look like you did get pregnant so you know you can! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!
> 
> wow great bump jeffsar loving the pic! hope the injection eases the sickness for you.
> 
> mamadonna - i have got everything crossed for you, when will you take your first test???
> 
> Ebs - just looked at your chart only 8 ish days and you will be ovulating again, thats flown by!
> 
> afm - still no symptoms other than a bit of cramping i would describe it as period pains, i am going to ring my midwife today because it has been bothering me so i am hoping everything is okay i just want to make sure x
> 
> Awww are you worrying? :hugs: It might be your body making room for baby britt?
> 
> Yep not long now... just got to wait it out till its time. xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah its not too painful just when it comes on it can be quite strong so i start to worry, i have left a message with the midwife so i will see what she says. I asked the question on the 1st tri forum and a couple of people said it is a common thing so thats made me feel better.
> 
> it will go so fast and you will be getting ready to test before you know it. id your LP 10 days? or was it 9 days? just so you know i have been looking at my charts and mine is 10 days so i dont have a long LP either, so if the docs can just extend yours with something say by even 1 day then you should be well away :happydance: cos with how your other cycle went it did look like you did get pregnant so you know you can! xxClick to expand...

I hope the midwife can put your mind at rest. I have a link bookmarked about cramping as I had them as an early symptom.... hang on...

https://www.familyresource.com/pregnancy/birth/cramping-early-pregnancy-symptom

That might give you a bit more info to put your mind at rest.

My LP was 8 but then I had a chemical and I think its messed everything up. This months AF was really weird for me but I think last month it was 9 days. I have read so much about it and its all so conflicting that I'll leave it to the doctors... lol. :wacko: I have bought some vitamin b complex but I'm too scared to take it in case it messes up any of my blood tests this month. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!
> 
> wow great bump jeffsar loving the pic! hope the injection eases the sickness for you.
> 
> mamadonna - i have got everything crossed for you, when will you take your first test???
> 
> Ebs - just looked at your chart only 8 ish days and you will be ovulating again, thats flown by!
> 
> afm - still no symptoms other than a bit of cramping i would describe it as period pains, i am going to ring my midwife today because it has been bothering me so i am hoping everything is okay i just want to make sure x
> 
> Awww are you worrying? :hugs: It might be your body making room for baby britt?
> 
> Yep not long now... just got to wait it out till its time. xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah its not too painful just when it comes on it can be quite strong so i start to worry, i have left a message with the midwife so i will see what she says. I asked the question on the 1st tri forum and a couple of people said it is a common thing so thats made me feel better.
> 
> it will go so fast and you will be getting ready to test before you know it. id your LP 10 days? or was it 9 days? just so you know i have been looking at my charts and mine is 10 days so i dont have a long LP either, so if the docs can just extend yours with something say by even 1 day then you should be well away :happydance: cos with how your other cycle went it did look like you did get pregnant so you know you can! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope the midwife can put your mind at rest. I have a link bookmarked about cramping as I had them as an early symptom.... hang on...
> 
> https://www.familyresource.com/pregnancy/birth/cramping-early-pregnancy-symptom
> 
> That might give you a bit more info to put your mind at rest.
> 
> My LP was 8 but then I had a chemical and I think its messed everything up. This months AF was really weird for me but I think last month it was 9 days. I have read so much about it and its all so conflicting that I'll leave it to the doctors... lol. :wacko: I have bought some vitamin b complex but I'm too scared to take it in case it messes up any of my blood tests this month. xClick to expand...

thank you x

yeah i know what you mean, i would prob wait to see what the docs say. its hard isnt it cos these things could help but then you dont want to take anything thats gonna delays your tests etc. Could you maybe ring and ask your doc to ask if you can give it a go they might be fine with it and advise you that it wont cause probs with them so worth a try x


----------



## ebony2010

I think I'll just wait to be honest. I can't do that much this month anyway. DH has his SA the day before I'm due to ovulate to it will be a very small window of opportunity this month. I am disappointed but in a way its taken some pressure off. Hopefully a relaxed month is what we need to get that bfp. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I think I'll just wait to be honest. I can't do that much this month anyway. DH has his SA the day before I'm due to ovulate to it will be a very small window of opportunity this month. I am disappointed but in a way its taken some pressure off. Hopefully a relaxed month is what we need to get that bfp. x

yeah thats true you might find because you are seeing the doc there is less presure so with your body being more relaxed it might be just what you need.

Have you been up to much this weekend? we went to the glen again but didnt get to look in mamas and papas cos it was so busy we didnt bother. I bought a cardigan and some kitchen utensils instead lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll just wait to be honest. I can't do that much this month anyway. DH has his SA the day before I'm due to ovulate to it will be a very small window of opportunity this month. I am disappointed but in a way its taken some pressure off. Hopefully a relaxed month is what we need to get that bfp. x
> 
> yeah thats true you might find because you are seeing the doc there is less presure so with your body being more relaxed it might be just what you need.
> 
> Have you been up to much this weekend? we went to the glen again but didnt get to look in mamas and papas cos it was so busy we didnt bother. I bought a cardigan and some kitchen utensils instead lol xxClick to expand...

I hope so. My last 2 readings said I need to relax. Easier said than done usually though isn't it? :wacko:

Not been up to much this weekend. Just had a quite relaxed weekend. I was meant to go and meet up with friends on saturday but I wasn't in the mood for socialising so I cancelled. 

Oooh I can't go there without at least pressing my nose up against the window. :rofl: I went in Chesterfield Co-op the other week and my pram was on display with the matching bag etc.... *sigh* I better have a girl.. lol. 

Did you speak to the midwife? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll just wait to be honest. I can't do that much this month anyway. DH has his SA the day before I'm due to ovulate to it will be a very small window of opportunity this month. I am disappointed but in a way its taken some pressure off. Hopefully a relaxed month is what we need to get that bfp. x
> 
> yeah thats true you might find because you are seeing the doc there is less presure so with your body being more relaxed it might be just what you need.
> 
> Have you been up to much this weekend? we went to the glen again but didnt get to look in mamas and papas cos it was so busy we didnt bother. I bought a cardigan and some kitchen utensils instead lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so. My last 2 readings said I need to relax. Easier said than done usually though isn't it? :wacko:
> 
> Not been up to much this weekend. Just had a quite relaxed weekend. I was meant to go and meet up with friends on saturday but I wasn't in the mood for socialising so I cancelled.
> 
> Oooh I can't go there without at least pressing my nose up against the window. :rofl: I went in Chesterfield Co-op the other week and my pram was on display with the matching bag etc.... *sigh* I better have a girl.. lol.
> 
> Did you speak to the midwife? xClick to expand...


yes it is easier said than done, you go into this with the we are going to relax and what happens happens, until you start trying then its so hard to relax!

lol i had a quick look in the window but i couldnt be done with going in with so many people in there lol. ooh i might have to visit the co op i had forgot about there for prams. Do you know where the little baby clothes shop is at the top of town on the corner? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll just wait to be honest. I can't do that much this month anyway. DH has his SA the day before I'm due to ovulate to it will be a very small window of opportunity this month. I am disappointed but in a way its taken some pressure off. Hopefully a relaxed month is what we need to get that bfp. x
> 
> yeah thats true you might find because you are seeing the doc there is less presure so with your body being more relaxed it might be just what you need.
> 
> Have you been up to much this weekend? we went to the glen again but didnt get to look in mamas and papas cos it was so busy we didnt bother. I bought a cardigan and some kitchen utensils instead lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so. My last 2 readings said I need to relax. Easier said than done usually though isn't it? :wacko:
> 
> Not been up to much this weekend. Just had a quite relaxed weekend. I was meant to go and meet up with friends on saturday but I wasn't in the mood for socialising so I cancelled.
> 
> Oooh I can't go there without at least pressing my nose up against the window. :rofl: I went in Chesterfield Co-op the other week and my pram was on display with the matching bag etc.... *sigh* I better have a girl.. lol.
> 
> Did you speak to the midwife? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it is easier said than done, you go into this with the we are going to relax and what happens happens, until you start trying then its so hard to relax!
> 
> lol i had a quick look in the window but i couldnt be done with going in with so many people in there lol. ooh i might have to visit the co op i had forgot about there for prams. Do you know where the little baby clothes shop is at the top of town on the corner? xClick to expand...

The co-op has all its baby stuff on the bottom level now where it used to be tv's and washer etc... I was quite impressed as I didn;t think they'd have that much.

Do you mean the little shop that has the designer kids clothes? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll just wait to be honest. I can't do that much this month anyway. DH has his SA the day before I'm due to ovulate to it will be a very small window of opportunity this month. I am disappointed but in a way its taken some pressure off. Hopefully a relaxed month is what we need to get that bfp. x
> 
> yeah thats true you might find because you are seeing the doc there is less presure so with your body being more relaxed it might be just what you need.
> 
> Have you been up to much this weekend? we went to the glen again but didnt get to look in mamas and papas cos it was so busy we didnt bother. I bought a cardigan and some kitchen utensils instead lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so. My last 2 readings said I need to relax. Easier said than done usually though isn't it? :wacko:
> 
> Not been up to much this weekend. Just had a quite relaxed weekend. I was meant to go and meet up with friends on saturday but I wasn't in the mood for socialising so I cancelled.
> 
> Oooh I can't go there without at least pressing my nose up against the window. :rofl: I went in Chesterfield Co-op the other week and my pram was on display with the matching bag etc.... *sigh* I better have a girl.. lol.
> 
> Did you speak to the midwife? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it is easier said than done, you go into this with the we are going to relax and what happens happens, until you start trying then its so hard to relax!
> 
> lol i had a quick look in the window but i couldnt be done with going in with so many people in there lol. ooh i might have to visit the co op i had forgot about there for prams. Do you know where the little baby clothes shop is at the top of town on the corner? xClick to expand...
> 
> The co-op has all its baby stuff on the bottom level now where it used to be tv's and washer etc... I was quite impressed as I didn;t think they'd have that much.
> 
> Do you mean the little shop that has the designer kids clothes? xClick to expand...

no i didnt realise they had that much either, yeah baby linen i think it is called x


----------



## ebony2010

I've seen it but never been in. Its been there for years so it must do quite well. My friend bought her son a designer baby grow and he's 13 this year. :wacko: Have you been in?

Theres a shop up Chatsworth Road that does all the deisgner prams and stuff.... bugaboo, phil and teds etc but apparently the women that runs it isn't very nice. There a couple of 2nd hand baby shops now too so I'll probably go to them with our budget. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I've seen it but never been in. Its been there for years so it must do quite well. My friend bought her son a designer baby grow and he's 13 this year. :wacko: Have you been in?
> 
> Theres a shop up Chatsworth Road that does all the deisgner prams and stuff.... bugaboo, phil and teds etc but apparently the women that runs it isn't very nice. There a couple of 2nd hand baby shops now too so I'll probably go to them with our budget. x


well its a lovely shop, but the only prob is my ex's mum runs it lol, she is lovely but i would feel awkward going in after all this time i think.

designer stuff is lovely but i dont see the point in paying all that money on outfits when they grow out of them so quickly, i just like looking in them lol to think what i could buy if we had loads of money lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've seen it but never been in. Its been there for years so it must do quite well. My friend bought her son a designer baby grow and he's 13 this year. :wacko: Have you been in?
> 
> Theres a shop up Chatsworth Road that does all the deisgner prams and stuff.... bugaboo, phil and teds etc but apparently the women that runs it isn't very nice. There a couple of 2nd hand baby shops now too so I'll probably go to them with our budget. x
> 
> 
> well its a lovely shop, but the only prob is my ex's mum runs it lol, she is lovely but i would feel awkward going in after all this time i think.
> 
> designer stuff is lovely but i dont see the point in paying all that money on outfits when they grow out of them so quickly, i just like looking in them lol to think what i could buy if we had loads of money lol xClick to expand...

Really? Oh no... have you ever lived over here then?

I don't see the point either except if its a special occasion especially when kids get so dirty covered in dinner etc all the time... lol.. I love looking at the kids clothes in monsoon. 

There is a lovely shop down Chatsworth Road called Lilypad and it works like a clothing agency for kids clothes, toys and even maternity clothes etc. I went in with a friend once and the clothes are all fab quality brands and nothing looks worn so i'll probably spend my money there for things like clothes. They have prams and alsorts sometimes. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've seen it but never been in. Its been there for years so it must do quite well. My friend bought her son a designer baby grow and he's 13 this year. :wacko: Have you been in?
> 
> Theres a shop up Chatsworth Road that does all the deisgner prams and stuff.... bugaboo, phil and teds etc but apparently the women that runs it isn't very nice. There a couple of 2nd hand baby shops now too so I'll probably go to them with our budget. x
> 
> 
> well its a lovely shop, but the only prob is my ex's mum runs it lol, she is lovely but i would feel awkward going in after all this time i think.
> 
> designer stuff is lovely but i dont see the point in paying all that money on outfits when they grow out of them so quickly, i just like looking in them lol to think what i could buy if we had loads of money lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Really? Oh no... have you ever lived over here then?
> 
> I don't see the point either except if its a special occasion especially when kids get so dirty covered in dinner etc all the time... lol.. I love looking at the kids clothes in monsoon.
> 
> There is a lovely shop down Chatsworth Road called Lilypad and it works like a clothing agency for kids clothes, toys and even maternity clothes etc. I went in with a friend once and the clothes are all fab quality brands and nothing looks worn so i'll probably spend my money there for things like clothes. They have prams and alsorts sometimes. xClick to expand...


no this was when i was 17 18, my friend lives in pilsley so we always used to go out round chesterfield so i know quite a few people from chesterfield but never lived there.

yeah monsoon have beautiful clothes in!

ahh that shop sounds nice i might have to go and have a look in there, i am hoping to get to chesterfield this saturday actually for a look around x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've seen it but never been in. Its been there for years so it must do quite well. My friend bought her son a designer baby grow and he's 13 this year. :wacko: Have you been in?
> 
> Theres a shop up Chatsworth Road that does all the deisgner prams and stuff.... bugaboo, phil and teds etc but apparently the women that runs it isn't very nice. There a couple of 2nd hand baby shops now too so I'll probably go to them with our budget. x
> 
> 
> well its a lovely shop, but the only prob is my ex's mum runs it lol, she is lovely but i would feel awkward going in after all this time i think.
> 
> designer stuff is lovely but i dont see the point in paying all that money on outfits when they grow out of them so quickly, i just like looking in them lol to think what i could buy if we had loads of money lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Really? Oh no... have you ever lived over here then?
> 
> I don't see the point either except if its a special occasion especially when kids get so dirty covered in dinner etc all the time... lol.. I love looking at the kids clothes in monsoon.
> 
> There is a lovely shop down Chatsworth Road called Lilypad and it works like a clothing agency for kids clothes, toys and even maternity clothes etc. I went in with a friend once and the clothes are all fab quality brands and nothing looks worn so i'll probably spend my money there for things like clothes. They have prams and alsorts sometimes. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> no this was when i was 17 18, my friend lives in pilsley so we always used to go out round chesterfield so i know quite a few people from chesterfield but never lived there.
> 
> yeah monsoon have beautiful clothes in!
> 
> ahh that shop sounds nice i might have to go and have a look in there, i am hoping to get to chesterfield this saturday actually for a look around xClick to expand...

Aaah I see. I bet theres someone we both know. Its a small place sometimes for things like that. :wacko: hehe Got to love a night down chez vegas! :happydance:

Oooh baby shopping. Its getting so exciting!!! It will be no time till you're posting a photo from your scan of baby britt. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've seen it but never been in. Its been there for years so it must do quite well. My friend bought her son a designer baby grow and he's 13 this year. :wacko: Have you been in?
> 
> Theres a shop up Chatsworth Road that does all the deisgner prams and stuff.... bugaboo, phil and teds etc but apparently the women that runs it isn't very nice. There a couple of 2nd hand baby shops now too so I'll probably go to them with our budget. x
> 
> 
> well its a lovely shop, but the only prob is my ex's mum runs it lol, she is lovely but i would feel awkward going in after all this time i think.
> 
> designer stuff is lovely but i dont see the point in paying all that money on outfits when they grow out of them so quickly, i just like looking in them lol to think what i could buy if we had loads of money lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Really? Oh no... have you ever lived over here then?
> 
> I don't see the point either except if its a special occasion especially when kids get so dirty covered in dinner etc all the time... lol.. I love looking at the kids clothes in monsoon.
> 
> There is a lovely shop down Chatsworth Road called Lilypad and it works like a clothing agency for kids clothes, toys and even maternity clothes etc. I went in with a friend once and the clothes are all fab quality brands and nothing looks worn so i'll probably spend my money there for things like clothes. They have prams and alsorts sometimes. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> no this was when i was 17 18, my friend lives in pilsley so we always used to go out round chesterfield so i know quite a few people from chesterfield but never lived there.
> 
> yeah monsoon have beautiful clothes in!
> 
> ahh that shop sounds nice i might have to go and have a look in there, i am hoping to get to chesterfield this saturday actually for a look around xClick to expand...
> 
> Aaah I see. I bet theres someone we both know. Its a small place sometimes for things like that. :wacko: hehe Got to love a night down chez vegas! :happydance:
> 
> Oooh baby shopping. Its getting so exciting!!! It will be no time till you're posting a photo from your scan of baby britt. xClick to expand...


yeah there prob is! yes we had some great nights out down chesterfield!

scan seems ages away 14th march but hopefully it will come around quickly!

i am off now got to start tea so i will speak to you tomoz xx


----------



## ebony2010

It will fly by.

Have a nice evening. x


----------



## mamadonna

hello just been having a catch up how is every1?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hello just been having a catch up how is every1?

Hi mamadonna! :wave:

How are you today? Any symptoms today? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebony,no not really bbs a little sore and cramps but that could be af:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebony,no not really bbs a little sore and cramps but that could be af:shrug:

I had AF style cramps the month my doctor thought I had a chemical so I'd put that down as a good sign. Chart is looking great too! :thumbup:

I have a good feeling about this month for you mamadonna. x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ebony i really hope so,i really hope for all of us


----------



## DVSVXN

Hey hope everyones doing well ggot some more ov tests and my saliva tester so happy faces now.
Also more exciting news i have an interview with air newzealand next week as a training flight attendant.It's something i always wanted to do before childcare so fingers crossed i make it thru that one then i go into the next round :D


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Hey hope everyones doing well ggot some more ov tests and my saliva tester so happy faces now.
> Also more exciting news i have an interview with air newzealand next week as a training flight attendant.It's something i always wanted to do before childcare so fingers crossed i make it thru that one then i go into the next round :D

Let me know how you get on with the saliva tester. I'm struggling with mine but I do keeop forgetting I've got it so I think I use it too late. :wacko:

So would you give up your nanny training to do the flight attendant job? x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies!!!

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? xxx


Hi 
I am fine thank you, although i am so tried today seem to be getting more and more tired every day lol.

How are you? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am fine thank you, although i am so tried today seem to be getting more and more tired every day lol.
> 
> How are you? xxClick to expand...

Yeah ok... just keeping busy.

Has the cramping stopped? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am fine thank you, although i am so tried today seem to be getting more and more tired every day lol.
> 
> How are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah ok... just keeping busy.
> 
> Has the cramping stopped? xClick to expand...

Yeah it has eased off now, and the midwife came back to me and said it is normal and is nothing to worry about unless i get it all the time and i dont so hopefully everything is okay.

when do you see the doc next or find anything out? xx


----------



## ebony2010

DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:

Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol. 

Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol.
> 
> Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x

it will be well worth the wait though, cos just think they could get your bloods back and hubbys results and be like yep everything is fine lets just lengthen your lp and give you something and first month tryin after that longer lp and a bfp!


no it hasnt sunk in yet cos i dont feel pregnant, but i think thats cos i dont have a bump or hadnt had any sickness. Apart from being very tired and them odd cramps nothing. i am hoping when i post my second pic on thursday there is a difference in size so i can see things are progressing x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol.
> 
> Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x
> 
> it will be well worth the wait though, cos just think they could get your bloods back and hubbys results and be like yep everything is fine lets just lengthen your lp and give you something and first month tryin after that longer lp and a bfp!
> 
> 
> no it hasnt sunk in yet cos i dont feel pregnant, but i think thats cos i dont have a bump or hadnt had any sickness. Apart from being very tired and them odd cramps nothing. i am hoping when i post my second pic on thursday there is a difference in size so i can see things are progressing xClick to expand...

Thats what I'm hoping. Its took a big pressure off me this month. With DH's SA being on the morning of the day I usually get my +opk he has been warned so after SA we'll DTD for a couple of days and that will be it. My readings have said I need to relax so how much more relaxed does it get? lol

Awww it will make it so real when you go for your scan and see your little baby on the screen. I bet you are counting down the days.

Have you been in 1st tri much on here yet? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol.
> 
> Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x
> 
> it will be well worth the wait though, cos just think they could get your bloods back and hubbys results and be like yep everything is fine lets just lengthen your lp and give you something and first month tryin after that longer lp and a bfp!
> 
> 
> no it hasnt sunk in yet cos i dont feel pregnant, but i think thats cos i dont have a bump or hadnt had any sickness. Apart from being very tired and them odd cramps nothing. i am hoping when i post my second pic on thursday there is a difference in size so i can see things are progressing xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm hoping. Its took a big pressure off me this month. With DH's SA being on the morning of the day I usually get my +opk he has been warned so after SA we'll DTD for a couple of days and that will be it. My readings have said I need to relax so how much more relaxed does it get? lol
> 
> Awww it will make it so real when you go for your scan and see your little baby on the screen. I bet you are counting down the days.
> 
> Have you been in 1st tri much on here yet? xClick to expand...


yeah i dont think you can relax any more, but if you have relaxed and the pressure has eased then hopefully this will help as well!

yeah i am counting down but it isnt coming quickly lol

i went on to ask the question about the pain and to register on the september thread but thats it really, i look at the bump pics so i can see what my bump will look like when lol but havent posted anything, i just like talking to all you on here.


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol.
> 
> Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x
> 
> it will be well worth the wait though, cos just think they could get your bloods back and hubbys results and be like yep everything is fine lets just lengthen your lp and give you something and first month tryin after that longer lp and a bfp!
> 
> 
> no it hasnt sunk in yet cos i dont feel pregnant, but i think thats cos i dont have a bump or hadnt had any sickness. Apart from being very tired and them odd cramps nothing. i am hoping when i post my second pic on thursday there is a difference in size so i can see things are progressing xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm hoping. Its took a big pressure off me this month. With DH's SA being on the morning of the day I usually get my +opk he has been warned so after SA we'll DTD for a couple of days and that will be it. My readings have said I need to relax so how much more relaxed does it get? lol
> 
> Awww it will make it so real when you go for your scan and see your little baby on the screen. I bet you are counting down the days.
> 
> Have you been in 1st tri much on here yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i dont think you can relax any more, but if you have relaxed and the pressure has eased then hopefully this will help as well!
> 
> yeah i am counting down but it isnt coming quickly lol
> 
> i went on to ask the question about the pain and to register on the september thread but thats it really, i look at the bump pics so i can see what my bump will look like when lol but havent posted anything, i just like talking to all you on here.Click to expand...

This may seem like a weird question but is it a bit off an anit-climax? I was thinking about it and I invest so much time in ttc and temping, charting, symptom spotting that once I am pregnant will it feel strange that I don't have all that to keep me busy and will it feel a bit like "oh what do I do now?". Do you know what I mean? Don't get me wrong... I will be sooooo excited and happy but I've spent nearly a year obsessing... lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol.
> 
> Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x
> 
> it will be well worth the wait though, cos just think they could get your bloods back and hubbys results and be like yep everything is fine lets just lengthen your lp and give you something and first month tryin after that longer lp and a bfp!
> 
> 
> no it hasnt sunk in yet cos i dont feel pregnant, but i think thats cos i dont have a bump or hadnt had any sickness. Apart from being very tired and them odd cramps nothing. i am hoping when i post my second pic on thursday there is a difference in size so i can see things are progressing xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm hoping. Its took a big pressure off me this month. With DH's SA being on the morning of the day I usually get my +opk he has been warned so after SA we'll DTD for a couple of days and that will be it. My readings have said I need to relax so how much more relaxed does it get? lol
> 
> Awww it will make it so real when you go for your scan and see your little baby on the screen. I bet you are counting down the days.
> 
> Have you been in 1st tri much on here yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i dont think you can relax any more, but if you have relaxed and the pressure has eased then hopefully this will help as well!
> 
> yeah i am counting down but it isnt coming quickly lol
> 
> i went on to ask the question about the pain and to register on the september thread but thats it really, i look at the bump pics so i can see what my bump will look like when lol but havent posted anything, i just like talking to all you on here.Click to expand...
> 
> This may seem like a weird question but is it a bit off an anit-climax? I was thinking about it and I invest so much time in ttc and temping, charting, symptom spotting that once I am pregnant will it feel strange that I don't have all that to keep me busy and will it feel a bit like "oh what do I do now?". Do you know what I mean? Don't get me wrong... I will be sooooo excited and happy but I've spent nearly a year obsessing... lol xClick to expand...

yes your totally right, i am so excited but cos i dont feel pregnant i feel like i am just waiting and cant do anything were as TTC you are doing things to try and get the BFP.

i feel like there should be something to do every day to be like yep baby is growing etc etc you know what i mean, but no got just under 5 weeks to wait before i know anything else

also i feel like i want to see my midwife more now, you see them loads later on but its now i need reassurance and advise x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol.
> 
> Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x
> 
> it will be well worth the wait though, cos just think they could get your bloods back and hubbys results and be like yep everything is fine lets just lengthen your lp and give you something and first month tryin after that longer lp and a bfp!
> 
> 
> no it hasnt sunk in yet cos i dont feel pregnant, but i think thats cos i dont have a bump or hadnt had any sickness. Apart from being very tired and them odd cramps nothing. i am hoping when i post my second pic on thursday there is a difference in size so i can see things are progressing xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm hoping. Its took a big pressure off me this month. With DH's SA being on the morning of the day I usually get my +opk he has been warned so after SA we'll DTD for a couple of days and that will be it. My readings have said I need to relax so how much more relaxed does it get? lol
> 
> Awww it will make it so real when you go for your scan and see your little baby on the screen. I bet you are counting down the days.
> 
> Have you been in 1st tri much on here yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i dont think you can relax any more, but if you have relaxed and the pressure has eased then hopefully this will help as well!
> 
> yeah i am counting down but it isnt coming quickly lol
> 
> i went on to ask the question about the pain and to register on the september thread but thats it really, i look at the bump pics so i can see what my bump will look like when lol but havent posted anything, i just like talking to all you on here.Click to expand...
> 
> This may seem like a weird question but is it a bit off an anit-climax? I was thinking about it and I invest so much time in ttc and temping, charting, symptom spotting that once I am pregnant will it feel strange that I don't have all that to keep me busy and will it feel a bit like "oh what do I do now?". Do you know what I mean? Don't get me wrong... I will be sooooo excited and happy but I've spent nearly a year obsessing... lol xClick to expand...
> 
> yes your totally right, i am so excited but cos i dont feel pregnant i feel like i am just waiting and cant do anything were as TTC you are doing things to try and get the BFP.
> 
> i feel like there should be something to do every day to be like yep baby is growing etc etc you know what i mean, but no got just under 5 weeks to wait before i know anything else
> 
> also i feel like i want to see my midwife more now, you see them loads later on but its now i need reassurance and advise xClick to expand...

My friend has gone private for a few reasons but she has had loads of scans (mainly because of worrying bleeding) but she was saying she couldn't imagine after her 20 week scan then not seeing her baby until 20 weeks later when its born. It is a long time isn;t it??? She says for £100 she can go and get scanned when ever she wants which I didn;t think was bad if you are really worried at any point when the nhs are saying no. 

I think you'll just have to fill your time with baby shopping! :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> DH has to do his SA next Tuesday and I have my CD21 bloods next Friday (better book it actually :blush:) then I have to do CD2 bloods after that so I won't find anything out until they are all back. Sooo.... it will probably be about a month until I get to see my doctor to talk through the results. :wacko:
> 
> Waiting, waiting, waiting... the story of my life.. lol.
> 
> Glad you got to speak to the midwife and you're not so worried. Has it all sunk in yet? x
> 
> it will be well worth the wait though, cos just think they could get your bloods back and hubbys results and be like yep everything is fine lets just lengthen your lp and give you something and first month tryin after that longer lp and a bfp!
> 
> 
> no it hasnt sunk in yet cos i dont feel pregnant, but i think thats cos i dont have a bump or hadnt had any sickness. Apart from being very tired and them odd cramps nothing. i am hoping when i post my second pic on thursday there is a difference in size so i can see things are progressing xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I'm hoping. Its took a big pressure off me this month. With DH's SA being on the morning of the day I usually get my +opk he has been warned so after SA we'll DTD for a couple of days and that will be it. My readings have said I need to relax so how much more relaxed does it get? lol
> 
> Awww it will make it so real when you go for your scan and see your little baby on the screen. I bet you are counting down the days.
> 
> Have you been in 1st tri much on here yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i dont think you can relax any more, but if you have relaxed and the pressure has eased then hopefully this will help as well!
> 
> yeah i am counting down but it isnt coming quickly lol
> 
> i went on to ask the question about the pain and to register on the september thread but thats it really, i look at the bump pics so i can see what my bump will look like when lol but havent posted anything, i just like talking to all you on here.Click to expand...
> 
> This may seem like a weird question but is it a bit off an anit-climax? I was thinking about it and I invest so much time in ttc and temping, charting, symptom spotting that once I am pregnant will it feel strange that I don't have all that to keep me busy and will it feel a bit like "oh what do I do now?". Do you know what I mean? Don't get me wrong... I will be sooooo excited and happy but I've spent nearly a year obsessing... lol xClick to expand...
> 
> yes your totally right, i am so excited but cos i dont feel pregnant i feel like i am just waiting and cant do anything were as TTC you are doing things to try and get the BFP.
> 
> i feel like there should be something to do every day to be like yep baby is growing etc etc you know what i mean, but no got just under 5 weeks to wait before i know anything else
> 
> also i feel like i want to see my midwife more now, you see them loads later on but its now i need reassurance and advise xClick to expand...
> 
> My friend has gone private for a few reasons but she has had loads of scans (mainly because of worrying bleeding) but she was saying she couldn't imagine after her 20 week scan then not seeing her baby until 20 weeks later when its born. It is a long time isn;t it??? She says for £100 she can go and get scanned when ever she wants which I didn;t think was bad if you are really worried at any point when the nhs are saying no.
> 
> I think you'll just have to fill your time with baby shopping! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

really is it only £100 for all the care?? does that include when she goes into labour as well? xx


----------



## ebony2010

No.. lol.. Thats £100 for each scan. I think its £3000 for the delivery. she goes to Thornbury in sheffield. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Hey hope everyones doing well ggot some more ov tests and my saliva tester so happy faces now.
> Also more exciting news i have an interview with air newzealand next week as a training flight attendant.It's something i always wanted to do before childcare so fingers crossed i make it thru that one then i go into the next round :D
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the saliva tester. I'm struggling with mine but I do keeop forgetting I've got it so I think I use it too late. :wacko:
> 
> So would you give up your nanny training to do the flight attendant job? xClick to expand...

im going to use it every day just so i dont forget lol.
havent worked out what ill do but if i got the finale job i prob would give up nannying unlessit started after my course


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> No.. lol.. Thats £100 for each scan. I think its £3000 for the delivery. she goes to Thornbury in sheffield. x

lol i thought that was cheap i was going to say thats amazing i am signing up!

i think if you can afford it then defo do it, but its a lot of money when you have a baby on the way as well isnt it if all your money is tied up x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No.. lol.. Thats £100 for each scan. I think its £3000 for the delivery. she goes to Thornbury in sheffield. x
> 
> lol i thought that was cheap i was going to say thats amazing i am signing up!
> 
> i think if you can afford it then defo do it, but its a lot of money when you have a baby on the way as well isnt it if all your money is tied up xClick to expand...

Yeah.. they are only doing it because she had a miscarriage just before getting pregnant this time and when going to the nhs when she was bleeding they were not very sympathetic. They can afford it so they are doing it for peice of mind but I thought if you just wanted the odd scan if you were worried £100 wasn't too bad for peice of mind.

I'll be nhs all the wall... freeist bestist :thumbup: lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No.. lol.. Thats £100 for each scan. I think its £3000 for the delivery. she goes to Thornbury in sheffield. x
> 
> lol i thought that was cheap i was going to say thats amazing i am signing up!
> 
> i think if you can afford it then defo do it, but its a lot of money when you have a baby on the way as well isnt it if all your money is tied up xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. they are only doing it because she had a miscarriage just before getting pregnant this time and when going to the nhs when she was bleeding they were not very sympathetic. They can afford it so they are doing it for peice of mind but I thought if you just wanted the odd scan if you were worried £100 wasn't too bad for peice of mind.
> 
> I'll be nhs all the wall... freeist bestist :thumbup: lol xClick to expand...

so can you just ring and pay and go then rather than say paying for all the treatment.

i might consider it if i feel like i want another scan.

i think the prob is with me, although we were trying i never could actually imagine getting a positive test result so i find it hard to believe i am actually pregnant and will have a baby at the end of it, thats why i keep thinking things are wrong. But i need to snap out of it i think.

and yes free is best for me to! xx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, how's everyone been?

i had the injection, it worked for about 2 hours and then BAM, head down the toilet again! i am trying not feel sorry for myself but it's getting hard! 

nevermind - they say it eases after first tri and i'm almost past that now - 2 and a half weeks and counting! x


----------



## mamadonna

awww u poor thing jeffsar it must be horrible but like u say hopefully not long now.

afm not feeling any different,i thought i saw an extremely faint line on my test this morning but just imagined it:dohh:


----------



## erin7707

hey girls! Got a positive OPK last night and today... FX'd for me, please! :) 
Miss you all!!


----------



## mamadonna

hi erin missing you 2,good luck.now the fun begins:haha::winkwink:


----------



## DVSVXN

Hey ladies i'm just about to go to bed had a busy busy day at work today. I'm popping to the gym in the morning before a day with the twins x


----------



## mamadonna

:wave: i've only been up just over an hr could do with going back to bad:haha:


----------



## erin7707

mama- your chart looks fab!!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No.. lol.. Thats £100 for each scan. I think its £3000 for the delivery. she goes to Thornbury in sheffield. x
> 
> lol i thought that was cheap i was going to say thats amazing i am signing up!
> 
> i think if you can afford it then defo do it, but its a lot of money when you have a baby on the way as well isnt it if all your money is tied up xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. they are only doing it because she had a miscarriage just before getting pregnant this time and when going to the nhs when she was bleeding they were not very sympathetic. They can afford it so they are doing it for peice of mind but I thought if you just wanted the odd scan if you were worried £100 wasn't too bad for peice of mind.
> 
> I'll be nhs all the wall... freeist bestist :thumbup: lol xClick to expand...
> 
> so can you just ring and pay and go then rather than say paying for all the treatment.
> 
> i might consider it if i feel like i want another scan.
> 
> i think the prob is with me, although we were trying i never could actually imagine getting a positive test result so i find it hard to believe i am actually pregnant and will have a baby at the end of it, thats why i keep thinking things are wrong. But i need to snap out of it i think.
> 
> and yes free is best for me to! xxClick to expand...

Look at this link...

https://reassur3d.com/about/

Tom is the bloke my friend sees. There is a lonk for enquiries so you could ask them. 

I think I'll be the same as you.... in total disbelief. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, how's everyone been?
> 
> i had the injection, it worked for about 2 hours and then BAM, head down the toilet again! i am trying not feel sorry for myself but it's getting hard!
> 
> nevermind - they say it eases after first tri and i'm almost past that now - 2 and a half weeks and counting! x

Awww Jeffsar... thats awful. :hugs: Just keep counting down to that 2nd tri! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hey girls! Got a positive OPK last night and today... FX'd for me, please! :)
> Miss you all!!

Woohooo!!!!! Do you think you've covered it?

We miss you too. xxxxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :wave: i've only been up just over an hr could do with going back to bad:haha:

Did you test again today? I really have a good feeling about you this month. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> mama- your chart looks fab!!

It looks amazing!!! You are soooooo gonna get your bfp :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks girls,still not feeling too hopeful,but you neva kno. test was neg again this morning,not testing for a couple of days!


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! Got a positive OPK last night and today... FX'd for me, please! :)
> Miss you all!!
> 
> Woohooo!!!!! Do you think you've covered it?
> 
> We miss you too. xxxxxxxClick to expand...

well, who knows! I got another positive OPK today! :( We probably won't BD anymore.. I'm sick right now with a slight fever too, so I can't even tell if I already had a TRUE temp spike! :(


----------



## DVSVXN

wow what a busy day with the twins.have slight cramping tonight :/


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thanks girls,still not feeling too hopeful,but you neva kno. test was neg again this morning,not testing for a couple of days!

Hang on in there mamadonna. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! Got a positive OPK last night and today... FX'd for me, please! :)
> Miss you all!!
> 
> Woohooo!!!!! Do you think you've covered it?
> 
> We miss you too. xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well, who knows! I got another positive OPK today! :( We probably won't BD anymore.. I'm sick right now with a slight fever too, so I can't even tell if I already had a TRUE temp spike! :(Click to expand...

Oh no! Hope you don't get too sick. 

Fingers crossed that you've covered it anyway :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> wow what a busy day with the twins.have slight cramping tonight :/

hope the cramping is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

Hope you're all alright. Just thought I'd pop in to say hello and catch up.

i'm off to college today. I don't want to go :brat: We're covering things I know how to do already and the woman I sit next to is driving me nuts but I can't just move now after all this time as it will look so rude. At least it only once a week and they are talking about fast tracking me so I can finish in April. x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work! 

britt, i hope you are well x

ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!

mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)

Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!

Hello to everyone else too! x

I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x


Hi 
finally catch you lol

im fine got an early scan on sunday, i will be 8 week then to check baby is okay cos been getting the cramps a bit more so midwife wants to check baby is in correct place so fingers crossed everything is okay.

glad sickness is easing for you, you have had it bad havent you. Did you get bad sickness with your little boy?

i think thats another reason why i have been worried cos i have had nothing no feeling sick or anything xx


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon :wave: my temps went way down this morning so unless they go back up its not looking good


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x
> 
> 
> Hi
> finally catch you lol
> 
> im fine got an early scan on sunday, i will be 8 week then to check baby is okay cos been getting the cramps a bit more so midwife wants to check baby is in correct place so fingers crossed everything is okay.
> 
> glad sickness is easing for you, you have had it bad havent you. Did you get bad sickness with your little boy?
> 
> i think thats another reason why i have been worried cos i have had nothing no feeling sick or anything xxClick to expand...

i bet u cant wait to see baby on the screen,i'm sure everything will be ok,i never had any sickness at all


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x

i'm pleased ur not feeling as sick


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x
> 
> 
> Hi
> finally catch you lol
> 
> im fine got an early scan on sunday, i will be 8 week then to check baby is okay cos been getting the cramps a bit more so midwife wants to check baby is in correct place so fingers crossed everything is okay.
> 
> glad sickness is easing for you, you have had it bad havent you. Did you get bad sickness with your little boy?
> 
> i think thats another reason why i have been worried cos i have had nothing no feeling sick or anything xxClick to expand...
> 
> i bet u cant wait to see baby on the screen,i'm sure everything will be ok,i never had any sickness at allClick to expand...

i am excited but a little scared as well, i cant wait to see our baby. Thank you yeah i remember you saying its just so strange not to have any symptoms isnt it.

I have everything crossed that your temp goes back up tomorrow x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> wow what a busy day with the twins.have slight cramping tonight :/
> 
> hope the cramping is a good sign :thumbup:Click to expand...

:) its still there this morning its kind of on the right side then moves to the middle its odd


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x
> 
> 
> Hi
> finally catch you lol
> 
> im fine got an early scan on sunday, i will be 8 week then to check baby is okay cos been getting the cramps a bit more so midwife wants to check baby is in correct place so fingers crossed everything is okay.
> 
> glad sickness is easing for you, you have had it bad havent you. Did you get bad sickness with your little boy?
> 
> i think thats another reason why i have been worried cos i have had nothing no feeling sick or anything xxClick to expand...

oooh, that's good news about a scan! i can't wait to see baby britt :happydance:

i had no sickness with taylor, and i didn't have other symptoms either so i am sure everything will be fine :hugs:

it's so worrying though isn't it?? x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x
> 
> i'm pleased ur not feeling as sickClick to expand...

thanks hun; although i am feeling awful again - but all day it had eased off! nevermind. it's all for a good cause x


----------



## mamadonna

it is and if your not feeling to bad thru the day then thats half the battle,just gonna go and wash dye off hair wont be long


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, what colour are you going?? i am a 'blonde' but not being able to highlight my hair is killing me! i probably will after the first tri - just a few to break up my roots; can't imagine lasting until September!


----------



## DVSVXN

im terrible with mine every 5 or so months i re do the roots but have to use 2 diff colours to get the colour i want right


----------



## jeffsar

i usually get mine done every 6 weeks so it really is annoying me! ah well, maybe i'll get used to being mousy brown again! x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer i have to go platimum blonde then darken it to get a really nice blonde.I'm thinking of trying to keep mine brown ill see how i feel about it once it grows out a bit more,could be a good change


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> oooh, what colour are you going?? i am a 'blonde' but not being able to highlight my hair is killing me! i probably will after the first tri - just a few to break up my roots; can't imagine lasting until September!

i was blonde but i got bored lol.i think i have been every colour you could imagine,its red at the min tho,its a pain cos it needs done every couple of weeks,and everything is splashed red when i'm done lol


----------



## jeffsar

i love red hair, but it doesn't suit me at all!
sorry i missed you, my MIL came over to tell me she'd let slip i was pregnant to someone, and they have told someone else........ ANNOYED! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x
> 
> 
> Hi
> finally catch you lol
> 
> im fine got an early scan on sunday, i will be 8 week then to check baby is okay cos been getting the cramps a bit more so midwife wants to check baby is in correct place so fingers crossed everything is okay.
> 
> glad sickness is easing for you, you have had it bad havent you. Did you get bad sickness with your little boy?
> 
> i think thats another reason why i have been worried cos i have had nothing no feeling sick or anything xxClick to expand...
> 
> oooh, that's good news about a scan! i can't wait to see baby britt :happydance:
> 
> i had no sickness with taylor, and i didn't have other symptoms either so i am sure everything will be fine :hugs:
> 
> it's so worrying though isn't it?? xClick to expand...

yeah i am kinda excited but got more pains in the night last night, i just so hope everything is okay, yeah it is so worrying i really didnt think i would be like this.

oooh i wonder if you might be having a girl this time cos your symptoms are different????

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Firstly... Mamadonna!!!! I just checked out your chart and your temp has soured right back up. Looks like a lovely implantation dip to me :winkwink: Should show up on a test in a few days. :happydance:

secondly... ladies I need your expertise.

Ok.... I'm on CD14 and I don't usually ovulate until CD18 but over the last 2 days I've had this CM that looked a bit EW like I have the days leading up to ovulation. Today I got an abundence of EWCM (like I usually get on CD18) when I went to the toilet. Soooo... a couple of hours later I did an ovulation test and all I have is the faintest line :shrug:

I'm so confused. Do you think I've missed my surge? Tonight is our only change to :sex: because DH has to then wait 3 days to do SA. I thought I was going to ovulate the day of the SA. 

I'm excited because if I am ovulatin today then I'm ovulating early and there could be a slim chance that I'm now having a "normal" cycle but I'm worried because if I have my surge over the next few days I'll be gutted to miss it. :wacko:

Hmmmm.... will keep poas. :wacko:


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!

i would BD tonight; i had one brand of opks that were brilliant, but the ones i had ordered that i didn't actually have to use (the cycle after bfP!) I was using as hpt's, and even at 6-7 wks gone they weren't positive, 8 weeks in that changed. the cheap internet opks are really hit or miss - go with ewcm and try catch the eggy tonight! x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x
> 
> 
> Hi
> finally catch you lol
> 
> im fine got an early scan on sunday, i will be 8 week then to check baby is okay cos been getting the cramps a bit more so midwife wants to check baby is in correct place so fingers crossed everything is okay.
> 
> glad sickness is easing for you, you have had it bad havent you. Did you get bad sickness with your little boy?
> 
> i think thats another reason why i have been worried cos i have had nothing no feeling sick or anything xxClick to expand...
> 
> oooh, that's good news about a scan! i can't wait to see baby britt :happydance:
> 
> i had no sickness with taylor, and i didn't have other symptoms either so i am sure everything will be fine :hugs:
> 
> it's so worrying though isn't it?? xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i am kinda excited but got more pains in the night last night, i just so hope everything is okay, yeah it is so worrying i really didnt think i would be like this.
> 
> oooh i wonder if you might be having a girl this time cos your symptoms are different????
> 
> xxClick to expand...

not sure - my mum had the exact same symptoms with me and my brother - i think it changes every pregnancy! pink or blue, i'm happy! x


----------



## DVSVXN

well im feeling horrible today i had a good nights sleep almost 9 hours and after being up for 4 hours i was totally exhausted i just want to fall asleep but its not even 7pm. Had tummy twinges as well and everythings a real effort. Hope im not coming down with something


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!
> 
> i would BD tonight; i had one brand of opks that were brilliant, but the ones i had ordered that i didn't actually have to use (the cycle after bfP!) I was using as hpt's, and even at 6-7 wks gone they weren't positive, 8 weeks in that changed. the cheap internet opks are really hit or miss - go with ewcm and try catch the eggy tonight! x

Thanks Jeffsar. We ended up arguing last night so we DTD this morning. Fingers crossed it was enough because now we have to wait until after SA. x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well im feeling horrible today i had a good nights sleep almost 9 hours and after being up for 4 hours i was totally exhausted i just want to fall asleep but its not even 7pm. Had tummy twinges as well and everythings a real effort. Hope im not coming down with something

Fingers crossed its symptoms of pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, managed to sneak on for 2 mins at work!
> 
> britt, i hope you are well x
> 
> ebs, like you say it's once a week; use it to escape from thinking about ttc!
> 
> mamadonna - TEST!!!!!! i have my fx'd and have a good feeling! (get a supderdrug test!)
> 
> Erin - hope you've caught the eggy!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too! x
> 
> I'm doing ok, sickness easing during day time, only really bad at night now so i can cope, hopefully it'll be over soon. less than 2 weeks until scan now! x
> 
> 
> Hi
> finally catch you lol
> 
> im fine got an early scan on sunday, i will be 8 week then to check baby is okay cos been getting the cramps a bit more so midwife wants to check baby is in correct place so fingers crossed everything is okay.
> 
> glad sickness is easing for you, you have had it bad havent you. Did you get bad sickness with your little boy?
> 
> i think thats another reason why i have been worried cos i have had nothing no feeling sick or anything xxClick to expand...
> 
> oooh, that's good news about a scan! i can't wait to see baby britt :happydance:
> 
> i had no sickness with taylor, and i didn't have other symptoms either so i am sure everything will be fine :hugs:
> 
> it's so worrying though isn't it?? xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i am kinda excited but got more pains in the night last night, i just so hope everything is okay, yeah it is so worrying i really didnt think i would be like this.
> 
> oooh i wonder if you might be having a girl this time cos your symptoms are different????
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> not sure - my mum had the exact same symptoms with me and my brother - i think it changes every pregnancy! pink or blue, i'm happy! xClick to expand...

I keep telling you! You're having a girl. I predicted it :rofl:

Baby jeffsar is a prune now :happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well im feeling horrible today i had a good nights sleep almost 9 hours and after being up for 4 hours i was totally exhausted i just want to fall asleep but its not even 7pm. Had tummy twinges as well and everythings a real effort. Hope im not coming down with something
> 
> Fingers crossed its symptoms of pregnancy :happydance:Click to expand...

I had fingers crossed but dont think so now. I spent all night getting to hot and too cold my back aches and my heads sore :( i think someones given me flu


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well im feeling horrible today i had a good nights sleep almost 9 hours and after being up for 4 hours i was totally exhausted i just want to fall asleep but its not even 7pm. Had tummy twinges as well and everythings a real effort. Hope im not coming down with something
> 
> Fingers crossed its symptoms of pregnancy :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I had fingers crossed but dont think so now. I spent all night getting to hot and too cold my back aches and my heads sore :( i think someones given me fluClick to expand...

Oh no!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

Where is everyone this weekend? :shrug:

Britt.... good luck for your scan today. I can't wait to see a pic. :hugs:

Jeffsar...hope you're feeling ok.

Mamadonna.... how are you? I need to check out your chart.

Erin.... missing you! Hows the new job? :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna..... pretty please update your chart. lol x


----------



## mamadonna

morning ebony sorry slept in yesturday so didnt take my temp but its done now.....sorry:blush:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

i have spent the weekend looking for maternity trousers, i can't get anywere! i will have to have a trawl online today - i'm not comfortable!

mamadonna - have you tested again?!?!?!
ebs, fx'd you caught that eggy!
Britt - i want to see your little raspberry!
Erin - we miss you x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning ebony sorry slept in yesturday so didnt take my temp but its done now.....sorry:blush:

haha no worries I was just dying to see how you were getting on chart wise. Its looking good!!!! :happydance:

When are you going to test? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> i have spent the weekend looking for maternity trousers, i can't get anywere! i will have to have a trawl online today - i'm not comfortable!
> 
> mamadonna - have you tested again?!?!?!
> ebs, fx'd you caught that eggy!
> Britt - i want to see your little raspberry!
> Erin - we miss you x

Thanks. I think I ovulated yesterday now because I had more EWCM and twinges which I think were my ov cramps. :happydance:

Awww hope you get something soon Jeffsar. There are loads of places online now. x


----------



## jeffsar

i know but i don't want to spend a fortune! i looked at jeans in topshop; £50! i think that's quite pricey - am i being stingey?! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know but i don't want to spend a fortune! i looked at jeans in topshop; £50! i think that's quite pricey - am i being stingey?! x

No not at all. I think thats expensive especially as you wn't be wearing them that long. Have a look on ebay. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know but i don't want to spend a fortune! i looked at jeans in topshop; £50! i think that's quite pricey - am i being stingey?! x

If you want something cheapish Asda do a maternity range and I think their clothes are good quality. you can order online too :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

my problem is i need 33" inside leg; next used to stock loads of long maternity but now stop at a 31 - i'll go look at asda! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> my problem is i need 33" inside leg; next used to stock loads of long maternity but now stop at a 31 - i'll go look at asda! x

Oh wow!!! Are you tall then? My inside leg is 29" I think. I'm a midget :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm about 5'6 -5'7", but have really long legs! 

i just got two pairs from a maternity shop on ebay - brand new, a skinny pair and a bootcut pair, total £30 including delivery! now to find work trousers! x


----------



## jeffsar

does anyone know what time Britt's scan is today? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm about 5'6 -5'7", but have really long legs!
> 
> i just got two pairs from a maternity shop on ebay - brand new, a skinny pair and a bootcut pair, total £30 including delivery! now to find work trousers! x

Aaaahh you've got to love ebay. Me 2nd home.. :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> does anyone know what time Britt's scan is today? x

No idea... I only know its today :shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i love ebay; i am not sure why i hadn't looked there before!! just found my work trousers too so i am happy! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, i love ebay; i am not sure why i hadn't looked there before!! just found my work trousers too so i am happy! x

Well I'm a bit of an ebay whore :blush: as we don't have much money these days and I'm greedy :wacko: I love ebay because you get soooo much for your money. Its made me soooo tight though. I go in shops and I'm like "How much???????????" :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

well i was on asos, and there was a top i really liked - but it was £70! i don't mind paying for things like shoes, coats etc - but a tshirt?!

i hope britt is getting on ok!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well i was on asos, and there was a top i really liked - but it was £70! i don't mind paying for things like shoes, coats etc - but a tshirt?!
> 
> i hope britt is getting on ok!! x

Me too. xxx


----------



## bluelilly72

has gail been right for anyone on here hope your all well


----------



## jeffsar

i didn't have a gail reading, sorry hun; jenny renny was half right for me (got bfp month correct but not the cycle) and i had an Aimee reading, but she turned out to be a major fraud! x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> my problem is i need 33" inside leg; next used to stock loads of long maternity but now stop at a 31 - i'll go look at asda! x
> 
> Oh wow!!! Are you tall then? My inside leg is 29" I think. I'm a midget :rofl:Click to expand...

mine are 29" too


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna!

have you tested again???


----------



## mamadonna

i had a gail reading and was was wrong!

i tested fri morning and it was neg,i feel like af is on its way,if not here by tomorrow i'll test again


----------



## jeffsar

i have my fx'd for your anniversary bfp! x


----------



## ebony2010

bluelilly72 said:


> has gail been right for anyone on here hope your all well


She has predicted Feb/March for me so I should find out soon. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> my problem is i need 33" inside leg; next used to stock loads of long maternity but now stop at a 31 - i'll go look at asda! x
> 
> Oh wow!!! Are you tall then? My inside leg is 29" I think. I'm a midget :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> mine are 29" tooClick to expand...

A fellow shortarse! lol Just kidding.... xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i have my fx'd for your anniversary bfp! x

Me too!!!!! I have to say your chart is looking good so hopefully your AF is not around the corner.

Keep away you nasty :witch:!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls! I have a bit of time so I wanted to get on here and post to everyone!! 
My chart has been a bit whacky this cycle because I had 3 nights of fevers in the middle of the night, so it kinda messed up my temps.. of course RIGHT around ovulation time! but I hope we got it covered with BDing.. but I'm kinda not feeling very hopeful for this month just because I was so sick around that time, and with having a fever, it makes me think that I kinda... 'burned' up the sperm that were in there waiting for the egg.. kwim? haha. so I'm 4 dpo now.. only time will tell I suppose. I feel kinda just like not temping for the rest of the time because it annoys me when my temp isn't as high as I want it to be.. lol
but I know I'll probably keep temping.. we'll see!

ebs- I hope you O'd earlier and that was your O pains that you were feeling! I O'd late this cycle.. probably because I decided to stop all supplements, and I think the maca was helping me to O earlier, and partly because I was sick and probably stress with starting a new job delayed my O also. I always get EWCM like 4 days before O.. and it seems to sometimes 'dry up' before actual O! frustrating!

jeffsar- how are you feeling? are you still terribly sick? I hope it's easing up a bit for you! 
baby jeffsar is movin right along and getting big! So exciting! 

mamadonna- your chart is looking great still! I hope you get your valentines/anniversary BFP!! FX'd!

britt- how did your scan go!?!?? can't wait to hear all about it! 

dxc(sorry I don't remember your sn..haha)- how are you feeling? Still crampy? hope thats a good sign!


to the person that asked about gail - I don't really know yet - she predicted Jan/Feb.. no January, so unless I'm PG this cycle she's going to be wrong for me as well..


of course my stocks are really tied up with next month. since SOOO many of my predictions were for March, I will probably be very let down if I dont' get my BFP next month!!! 

My new job is going good- everyone likes me, and I fit right in there! I have one or two more weeks of training before starting on my per-diem schedule. I can't wait to start it, and have more time at home with my daughter to hopefully start potty-training! but at the same time, I like training because I'm getting paid at the perdiem rate (time and a half pay) and working full-time, so it's bringing in a lot of money! 
I just wish I was able to get on here to chat with you girls some more :)


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Erin :hi:

Oh you really have been having a bad week. :wacko: Glad to hear the new job is going well though.

Have you tried drinking grapefruit juice? I hear it increases you CM so it might make EWCM stay around longer for you. :shrug:

I hope I have o'd early. :happydance: I'll have to see what my temps do. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Hi Erin :hi:
> 
> Oh you really have been having a bad week. :wacko: Glad to hear the new job is going well though.
> 
> Have you tried drinking grapefruit juice? I hear it increases you CM so it might make EWCM stay around longer for you. :shrug:
> 
> I hope I have o'd early. :happydance: I'll have to see what my temps do. x

hmmm maybe i'll have to give that a try! 
your temps look to be on the rise! good luck! :)


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin!

so glad the job is going well for you.
i really hope you caught the eggy; i'm sure you didn't burn all the sperm up lol!!


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> my problem is i need 33" inside leg; next used to stock loads of long maternity but now stop at a 31 - i'll go look at asda! x
> 
> Oh wow!!! Are you tall then? My inside leg is 29" I think. I'm a midget :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> mine are 29" tooClick to expand...
> 
> A fellow shortarse! lol Just kidding.... xxxClick to expand...

:haha: i dont mind i'm used with people calling me a shortarse lol


----------



## jeffsar

at least it's easier for you to get clothes!! x


----------



## mamadonna

sometimes but the average is usually 30/31" which are to long,i've even had to cut the bottoms off my jeans be4 :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

well you cut the extra off and send it to me, i'll sew it onto the bottom and voila! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol sorted


----------



## jeffsar

where is britt?!?!?
been dying to see her scan all day! x


----------



## mamadonna

i have no idea what time it was hopefully she'll be on soon,i'm popping off for a bit gotta go sing happy birthday its brendans 14 today....mmmm cake time ww right outta the window lol.catch you later


----------



## jeffsar

ooooh, cake, yum! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi erin!
> 
> so glad the job is going well for you.
> i really hope you caught the eggy; i'm sure you didn't burn all the sperm up lol!!

lol thanks hun, I hope not!! I could just see it shrivling up in my boiling cm.. lol... :blush:


----------



## DVSVXN

Been a chatty lot today i see :) gave me some good reading.
I'm still sick,got a sore neck and my ribs are killing me.
Hope everyones doing well :)


----------



## mamadonna

looks like i'm out girls started spotted this evening :cry::cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> sometimes but the average is usually 30/31" which are to long,i've even had to cut the bottoms off my jeans be4 :dohh:

Yes... I have to sew every hem on every pair of jeans. :wacko: Petite is sometimes 28" so you either look like you wear half mast trousers or you trip up on the bottoms of normal length jeans. :rofl:

Mamadonna.. is your DH tall? Mine is exactly a foot taller than me.. lol


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Been a chatty lot today i see :) gave me some good reading.
> I'm still sick,got a sore neck and my ribs are killing me.
> Hope everyones doing well :)

Awwww :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> looks like i'm out girls started spotted this evening :cry::cry:

Noooo!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I really thought this was your month. Well I have my fingers crossed that it stops. and heres some...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> sometimes but the average is usually 30/31" which are to long,i've even had to cut the bottoms off my jeans be4 :dohh:
> 
> Yes... I have to sew every hem on every pair of jeans. :wacko: Petite is sometimes 28" so you either look like you wear half mast trousers or you trip up on the bottoms of normal length jeans. :rofl:
> 
> Mamadonna.. is your DH tall? Mine is exactly a foot taller than me.. lolClick to expand...

i come up to just below his shoulders..get this tho my mam is the same height as me 5' and my dad is 6'6 massive difference lol


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> looks like i'm out girls started spotted this evening :cry::cry:
> 
> Noooo!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really thought this was your month. Well I have my fingers crossed that it stops. and heres some...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

i could scream its gonna have to be march,if not it will be a yr since we started


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> sometimes but the average is usually 30/31" which are to long,i've even had to cut the bottoms off my jeans be4 :dohh:
> 
> Yes... I have to sew every hem on every pair of jeans. :wacko: Petite is sometimes 28" so you either look like you wear half mast trousers or you trip up on the bottoms of normal length jeans. :rofl:
> 
> Mamadonna.. is your DH tall? Mine is exactly a foot taller than me.. lolClick to expand...
> 
> i come up to just below his shoulders..get this tho my mam is the same height as me 5' and my dad is 6'6 massive difference lolClick to expand...

I'm the same as you then with my dh...lol#

1'6" difference!!!!!!!! lol At least its not the other way around. I hate seeing a short man with a tall woman. It looks funny. :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> looks like i'm out girls started spotted this evening :cry::cry:
> 
> Noooo!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really thought this was your month. Well I have my fingers crossed that it stops. and heres some...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> i could scream its gonna have to be march,if not it will be a yr since we startedClick to expand...

Awww I really feel for you. I know I'll be there with you again soon. :cry: I think we've been trying about the same amount of time. Its really draining me now..... xxx


----------



## mamadonna

:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> looks like i'm out girls started spotted this evening :cry::cry:
> 
> Noooo!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really thought this was your month. Well I have my fingers crossed that it stops. and heres some...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> i could scream its gonna have to be march,if not it will be a yr since we startedClick to expand...
> 
> Awww I really feel for you. I know I'll be there with you again soon. :cry: I think we've been trying about the same amount of time. Its really draining me now..... xxxClick to expand...

its very draining i feel like thats all i have thought about for the last yr i kno i am very lucky as i already have my sons but i still really want another...

fingers crossed for you this month ebs hopefully it'll be ur month

i'm thinking of trying preseed i've heard loads raving on about it so figure its worth a shot!


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> looks like i'm out girls started spotted this evening :cry::cry:
> 
> Noooo!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really thought this was your month. Well I have my fingers crossed that it stops. and heres some...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

awww nooooooo mama, I totally agree with ebs... I hope it stops!!! FX'd!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks erin,wishful thinking but i dont think it will stop,i'm getting kinda used to this every month now,roll on march...here i go again wishing the months away lol


----------



## DVSVXN

Well feeling heaps better this arvo.Cleaned the house down. Now have some cramps but not sure if thats coz AF is due on soon


----------



## mamadonna

well definatley cd1....what a day for af,nobody could be this unlucky:dohh:

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY XX


----------



## DVSVXN

hope you have a good valetines hun. I got to wait till tomorrow formine ;) hehe aw bad luck aye


----------



## britt24

Morning!!
Sorry i didnt come on yesterday, we went to hospital then to my mum and dads for dinner then stayed most of the day then went to get some food so wasnt back until late.

But good news is, baby is all okay they found the heart beat straight away and got a view of baby really quickly. But she also said baby is only measuring 6 weeks + at the minute, but she said still go with the 8 weeks just in case baby wasnt in right position cos it can be too early to tell so she isnt going to date me until the scan on the 14th.

so the pains i am being told are growing pains, she said they are quite painful for some people so not to worry if they get stronger as long as they are the same pains.

I will post a pic a little later for you, although there isnt a lot to see lol.


Hope everyone is okay!! 

sorry AF got you mamadonna i really thought this was it for you xx


----------



## DVSVXN

aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)

Thank you!! 
it was a massive relief, i dont think i have been so scared in my life!


how are you? hows the cycle going? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

britt24 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)
> 
> Thank you!!
> it was a massive relief, i dont think i have been so scared in my life!
> 
> 
> how are you? hows the cycle going? xxClick to expand...

I bet i know once I get preg Ill prob be to terrified to do anything for the first tri lol.
I'm ok had what i think was flu over the weekend but now just a sore neck and cramping but that might be down to af due in a few days :shrug:


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)
> 
> Thank you!!
> it was a massive relief, i dont think i have been so scared in my life!
> 
> 
> how are you? hows the cycle going? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet i know once I get preg Ill prob be to terrified to do anything for the first tri lol.
> I'm ok had what i think was flu over the weekend but now just a sore neck and cramping but that might be down to af due in a few days :shrug:Click to expand...


it also could be a sign, i had flu like symptoms that cleared up really quickly and i have heard a lot of people that have. Good Luck :dust: x


----------



## DVSVXN

britt24 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)
> 
> Thank you!!
> it was a massive relief, i dont think i have been so scared in my life!
> 
> 
> how are you? hows the cycle going? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet i know once I get preg Ill prob be to terrified to do anything for the first tri lol.
> I'm ok had what i think was flu over the weekend but now just a sore neck and cramping but that might be down to af due in a few days :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it also could be a sign, i had flu like symptoms that cleared up really quickly and i have heard a lot of people that have. Good Luck :dust: xClick to expand...

Whoo have my hopes up again i think im due on the 18th but could be long lol
I been using the saliva tester everyday would that pick it up?


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)
> 
> Thank you!!
> it was a massive relief, i dont think i have been so scared in my life!
> 
> 
> how are you? hows the cycle going? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet i know once I get preg Ill prob be to terrified to do anything for the first tri lol.
> I'm ok had what i think was flu over the weekend but now just a sore neck and cramping but that might be down to af due in a few days :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it also could be a sign, i had flu like symptoms that cleared up really quickly and i have heard a lot of people that have. Good Luck :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> Whoo have my hopes up again i think im due on the 18th but could be long lol
> I been using the saliva tester everyday would that pick it up?Click to expand...


tbh i dont really know how they work i havent even seen them before. Do they pick up pregnancy or ovulation? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

ovulation but i have been told ovulation can pick up pregnancy so just wondered if they would do the same


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> ovulation but i have been told ovulation can pick up pregnancy so just wondered if they would do the same

yeah thats true i know some of them strips pick pregnancy up, so maybe it could do but dont rely on it. How many dpo are you? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

dam my ticker isnt working lol according to my phone app i ovd on the 4th and did the deed 2 days after and due around the 18th so im about 9 or 10 days


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> dam my ticker isnt working lol according to my phone app i ovd on the 4th and did the deed 2 days after and due around the 18th so im about 9 or 10 days

okay so might still be too early to test, are you testing before or gonna wait for af? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

britt24 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> dam my ticker isnt working lol according to my phone app i ovd on the 4th and did the deed 2 days after and due around the 18th so im about 9 or 10 days
> 
> okay so might still be too early to test, are you testing before or gonna wait for af? xxClick to expand...

Wait im used to af not coming some months so if i go 2 days over il test.
I'v refused to look up signs on the net soi dont start looking out for them :)


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> dam my ticker isnt working lol according to my phone app i ovd on the 4th and did the deed 2 days after and due around the 18th so im about 9 or 10 days
> 
> okay so might still be too early to test, are you testing before or gonna wait for af? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wait im used to af not coming some months so if i go 2 days over il test.
> I'v refused to look up signs on the net soi dont start looking out for them :)Click to expand...

no i wouldnt i made that mistake, and thought yes this is defo it and it wasnt. Then the month i had no symptoms and thought nah nothing has happened this time was the month i got my BFP and i didnt have 1 symptom x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Even though you're 'used to AF coming' - it's still very hard.. and I know this day was important to you.. Happy Valentines day, and Happy anniversary!! :hugs:

britt- glad your scan went well, we were all wondering about you yesterday! :) 

dvsvxn- good luck! I'd say still too early to test, but you're smart for not looking up symptoms... that's the kind of stuff that drives you crazyyyy!! :) 

Well, I'm off to work.. 5 dpo, so the boring part of the 2ww.. haha 
talk to you girls later!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> looks like i'm out girls started spotted this evening :cry::cry:
> 
> Noooo!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really thought this was your month. Well I have my fingers crossed that it stops. and heres some...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> i could scream its gonna have to be march,if not it will be a yr since we startedClick to expand...
> 
> Awww I really feel for you. I know I'll be there with you again soon. :cry: I think we've been trying about the same amount of time. Its really draining me now..... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> its very draining i feel like thats all i have thought about for the last yr i kno i am very lucky as i already have my sons but i still really want another...
> 
> fingers crossed for you this month ebs hopefully it'll be ur month
> 
> i'm thinking of trying preseed i've heard loads raving on about it so figure its worth a shot!Click to expand...

We'll get there mamadonna. :hugs:

Preseed has definately got to be worth trying as I've hear alot of women saying it worked for them so go for it... I think it helps when you know you're actively doing something different too... something new to concentrate on. Do you know what I mean? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> well definatley cd1....what a day for af,nobody could be this unlucky:dohh:
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY XX

Awww mamadonna :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Well I know it sucks but have a big glass of wine or 5 :rofl: and enjoy your day. Happy anniversery. xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!
> Sorry i didnt come on yesterday, we went to hospital then to my mum and dads for dinner then stayed most of the day then went to get some food so wasnt back until late.
> 
> But good news is, baby is all okay they found the heart beat straight away and got a view of baby really quickly. But she also said baby is only measuring 6 weeks + at the minute, but she said still go with the 8 weeks just in case baby wasnt in right position cos it can be too early to tell so she isnt going to date me until the scan on the 14th.
> 
> so the pains i am being told are growing pains, she said they are quite painful for some people so not to worry if they get stronger as long as they are the same pains.
> 
> I will post a pic a little later for you, although there isnt a lot to see lol.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!!
> 
> sorry AF got you mamadonna i really thought this was it for you xx

Awww I am so glad to hear it went well. I have to admit when you hadn't been online I was starting to worry.

So when she says growing pains.... does she mean your body growing to make room for the baby?

I can't wait to see a pic. xxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)
> 
> Thank you!!
> it was a massive relief, i dont think i have been so scared in my life!
> 
> 
> how are you? hows the cycle going? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet i know once I get preg Ill prob be to terrified to do anything for the first tri lol.
> I'm ok had what i think was flu over the weekend but now just a sore neck and cramping but that might be down to af due in a few days :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it also could be a sign, i had flu like symptoms that cleared up really quickly and i have heard a lot of people that have. Good Luck :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> Whoo have my hopes up again i think im due on the 18th but could be long lol
> I been using the saliva tester everyday would that pick it up?Click to expand...

I think the saliva tester just shows ferning when ovulation is on its way. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Even though you're 'used to AF coming' - it's still very hard.. and I know this day was important to you.. Happy Valentines day, and Happy anniversary!! :hugs:
> 
> britt- glad your scan went well, we were all wondering about you yesterday! :)
> 
> dvsvxn- good luck! I'd say still too early to test, but you're smart for not looking up symptoms... that's the kind of stuff that drives you crazyyyy!! :)
> 
> Well, I'm off to work.. 5 dpo, so the boring part of the 2ww.. haha
> talk to you girls later!

Good luck with the 2ww!!! I have my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> aw glad scan went well and rasberrys all healthy britt :)
> 
> Thank you!!
> it was a massive relief, i dont think i have been so scared in my life!
> 
> 
> how are you? hows the cycle going? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet i know once I get preg Ill prob be to terrified to do anything for the first tri lol.
> I'm ok had what i think was flu over the weekend but now just a sore neck and cramping but that might be down to af due in a few days :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it also could be a sign, i had flu like symptoms that cleared up really quickly and i have heard a lot of people that have. Good Luck :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> Whoo have my hopes up again i think im due on the 18th but could be long lol
> I been using the saliva tester everyday would that pick it up?Click to expand...
> 
> I think the saliva tester just shows ferning when ovulation is on its way. xClick to expand...

that'd be a question for google! :haha:



> Originally Posted by erin7707
> mamadonna:
> Even though you're 'used to AF coming' - it's still very hard.. and I know this day was important to you.. Happy Valentines day, and Happy anniversary!!
> 
> britt- glad your scan went well, we were all wondering about you yesterday!
> 
> dvsvxn- good luck! I'd say still too early to test, but you're smart for not looking up symptoms... that's the kind of stuff that drives you crazyyyy!!
> 
> Well, I'm off to work.. 5 dpo, so the boring part of the 2ww.. haha
> talk to you girls later!




> Good luck with the 2ww!!! I have my fingers crossed for you. xxx

Thanks sweetie, you too!!!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Even though you're 'used to AF coming' - it's still very hard.. and I know this day was important to you.. Happy Valentines day, and Happy anniversary!! :hugs:
> 
> britt- glad your scan went well, we were all wondering about you yesterday! :)
> 
> dvsvxn- good luck! I'd say still too early to test, but you're smart for not looking up symptoms... that's the kind of stuff that drives you crazyyyy!! :)
> 
> Well, I'm off to work.. 5 dpo, so the boring part of the 2ww.. haha
> talk to you girls later!

Thank you, i know i am sorry i left you all wondering i wanted to come on but we were out all day.

5dpo thats come round super quick, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> Sorry i didnt come on yesterday, we went to hospital then to my mum and dads for dinner then stayed most of the day then went to get some food so wasnt back until late.
> 
> But good news is, baby is all okay they found the heart beat straight away and got a view of baby really quickly. But she also said baby is only measuring 6 weeks + at the minute, but she said still go with the 8 weeks just in case baby wasnt in right position cos it can be too early to tell so she isnt going to date me until the scan on the 14th.
> 
> so the pains i am being told are growing pains, she said they are quite painful for some people so not to worry if they get stronger as long as they are the same pains.
> 
> I will post a pic a little later for you, although there isnt a lot to see lol.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!!
> 
> sorry AF got you mamadonna i really thought this was it for you xx
> 
> Awww I am so glad to hear it went well. I have to admit when you hadn't been online I was starting to worry.
> 
> So when she says growing pains.... does she mean your body growing to make room for the baby?
> 
> I can't wait to see a pic. xxxxxClick to expand...

thank you, they mean like the uterus and yeah stretching making room inside for baby, she said some people dont get pain with it but it can sometimes be really painful, it just feels like a really bad period pain. She also said to keep on top of eating fibre and fruit cos trapped wind and constipation on top of the growing pains can make it feel worse.

how are you? 

x


----------



## britt24

Sorry Mamadonna i forgot to put - Happy Anniversary xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> Sorry i didnt come on yesterday, we went to hospital then to my mum and dads for dinner then stayed most of the day then went to get some food so wasnt back until late.
> 
> But good news is, baby is all okay they found the heart beat straight away and got a view of baby really quickly. But she also said baby is only measuring 6 weeks + at the minute, but she said still go with the 8 weeks just in case baby wasnt in right position cos it can be too early to tell so she isnt going to date me until the scan on the 14th.
> 
> so the pains i am being told are growing pains, she said they are quite painful for some people so not to worry if they get stronger as long as they are the same pains.
> 
> I will post a pic a little later for you, although there isnt a lot to see lol.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!!
> 
> sorry AF got you mamadonna i really thought this was it for you xx
> 
> Awww I am so glad to hear it went well. I have to admit when you hadn't been online I was starting to worry.
> 
> So when she says growing pains.... does she mean your body growing to make room for the baby?
> 
> I can't wait to see a pic. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, they mean like the uterus and yeah stretching making room inside for baby, she said some people dont get pain with it but it can sometimes be really painful, it just feels like a really bad period pain. She also said to keep on top of eating fibre and fruit cos trapped wind and constipation on top of the growing pains can make it feel worse.
> 
> how are you?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Meh.... today I am FAT. :brat: 

I weighed myself to start my diet again and its baaaaaad. so I am trying to get back on the ww wagon today and keep myself busy. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> Sorry i didnt come on yesterday, we went to hospital then to my mum and dads for dinner then stayed most of the day then went to get some food so wasnt back until late.
> 
> But good news is, baby is all okay they found the heart beat straight away and got a view of baby really quickly. But she also said baby is only measuring 6 weeks + at the minute, but she said still go with the 8 weeks just in case baby wasnt in right position cos it can be too early to tell so she isnt going to date me until the scan on the 14th.
> 
> so the pains i am being told are growing pains, she said they are quite painful for some people so not to worry if they get stronger as long as they are the same pains.
> 
> I will post a pic a little later for you, although there isnt a lot to see lol.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!!
> 
> sorry AF got you mamadonna i really thought this was it for you xx
> 
> Awww I am so glad to hear it went well. I have to admit when you hadn't been online I was starting to worry.
> 
> So when she says growing pains.... does she mean your body growing to make room for the baby?
> 
> I can't wait to see a pic. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you, they mean like the uterus and yeah stretching making room inside for baby, she said some people dont get pain with it but it can sometimes be really painful, it just feels like a really bad period pain. She also said to keep on top of eating fibre and fruit cos trapped wind and constipation on top of the growing pains can make it feel worse.
> 
> how are you?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Meh.... today I am FAT. :brat:
> 
> I weighed myself to start my diet again and its baaaaaad. so I am trying to get back on the ww wagon today and keep myself busy. xClick to expand...


just replied on your journal as well, but you can do it, start today and get back on keep yourself busy. You made a good start the other week so you know you can get back in to it. And once you start seeing it come off you will feel so much better and even more determined to do more. I knwo what i did it for my wedding i couldnt get motivated then one week when i did and lost a few pounds it made me want to do it more and i am so glad i did then x


----------



## britt24

okay so this is what they tell us s our baby lol i cant make it out though i keep looking and looking maybe you will. Oh and by the way the round circle isnt a part of it thats the yolk sac.
 



Attached Files:







P1020783.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamadonna

awwww i kno you cant make much out but such a relief baby britt is ok :hugs:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> awwww i kno you cant make much out but such a relief baby britt is ok :hugs:


yes it is thank you, and i suppose with them saying i might only be 6 weeks plus i cant expect to see much more lol.

Hows your day been, are you doing anything nice this evening? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

cute scan britt :)
my cramping was so bbad took an hour toget to sleep and still sore today


----------



## DVSVXN

Right i need some help. I just did an ov test as i ordered a stash and havent really used them before.thought id see if itd work,expecting a negative as the saliva one is saying neg and im due on in 2 days but I have 2 lines.I have heard tho that unlike preg tests ov tests do show 2 lines so can anyone tell me if this is a positive and if not how can I tell which is?
I made one in a negative photo so it higlights the lines.
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF12362.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1243.jpg
let me know xx


----------



## mamadonna

that looks like a pos test to me


----------



## britt24

yeah looks like a pos to me :happydance: but get a proper test to confirm xx

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> that looks like a pos test to me

dam im confused now lol coz my saliva one says neg and im nearly due :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

britt24 said:


> yeah looks like a pos to me :happydance: but get a proper test to confirm xx
> 
> fingers crossed for you xx

lol i thought it was but i ovulated 11-12ish days ago tho


----------



## mamadonna

have you done a pg test yet?


----------



## DVSVXN

nope dont have any in my house, i just that ov one to see if they worked lol.would it be too early for a preg one?


----------



## mamadonna

it would be ok if you got quite a sensitive 1 like a frer,o tests can sometimes pick up pregnancy hormone,but they can also pick up af(it happened to me a while back)good luck and let us kno how you get on


----------



## DVSVXN

I'll see if she comes on friday when shes due if not ill get a test. After i had my flu symtoms iv had big cramps so not sure if its af getting ready to show.going to make an appoinment with the doctor soon.


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> okay so this is what they tell us s our baby lol i cant make it out though i keep looking and looking maybe you will. Oh and by the way the round circle isnt a part of it thats the yolk sac.

Awww baby britt!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Right i need some help. I just did an ov test as i ordered a stash and havent really used them before.thought id see if itd work,expecting a negative as the saliva one is saying neg and im due on in 2 days but I have 2 lines.I have heard tho that unlike preg tests ov tests do show 2 lines so can anyone tell me if this is a positive and if not how can I tell which is?
> I made one in a negative photo so it higlights the lines.
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF12362.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1243.jpg
> let me know xx

A positive is if the 2nd line is as dark or darker than the test line and it looks prositive to me. If you are due AF it might mean your pregnant as some women use them as pregnancy tests aswell so if I was you I'd test with a pregnancy test! x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> that looks like a pos test to me
> 
> dam im confused now lol coz my saliva one says neg and im nearly due :shrug:Click to expand...

The saliva tests are different. The tests you pee on are testing for a hormone in your urine. The saliva tests show ferning before ovulation and I don;t think they work the same at all. Is it a saliva microscope? x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

DH did his SA this morning so we delivered it the hospital. :happydance:

Day one of getting back on a diet went ok. I stuck to the old ww points but I've signed up for ww online with some paypal money I'd got and I'm confused on the new points. :wacko: At least it will keep me busy I suppose... lol..

Mamadonna.. when you go to the ww meetings. How do they think you should use your weekly points on top of your daily points? and do most people use them? x


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> I'll see if she comes on friday when shes due if not ill get a test. After i had my flu symtoms iv had big cramps so not sure if its af getting ready to show.going to make an appoinment with the doctor soon.

if you really O'd 11-12 days ago, and you're getting an OPK that positive... that could mean you're pregnant! OPKs can be used as HPT's if far enough along!!!!!! Which would also mean an HPT would be positive now! 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> DH did his SA this morning so we delivered it the hospital. :happydance:
> 
> Day one of getting back on a diet went ok. I stuck to the old ww points but I've signed up for ww online with some paypal money I'd got and I'm confused on the new points. :wacko: At least it will keep me busy I suppose... lol..
> 
> Mamadonna.. when you go to the ww meetings. How do they think you should use your weekly points on top of your daily points? and do most people use them? x

use them anyway you want most save them for a treat at the week or if you just havent got enuf points left in a day and something you are gonna eat will take you over a few points take them outta ur weekly allowance,if you need any help gimme a shout i'll pm u my mobile number too if you want then u can text me if i'm not on here


----------



## dizzyshell

can anyone tell me how you get the predictions where and how please
any hope is hope to me ttc 14months x


----------



## Jess812

dizzyshell said:


> can anyone tell me how you get the predictions where and how please
> any hope is hope to me ttc 14months x

ones i know of are: gail - https://psychic123ukreadings.net/
jenny renny - https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/


----------



## DVSVXN

aww thanks ladies im getting excited now fingers crossed af doesnt arrive.
And yes its a microscope one


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> DH did his SA this morning so we delivered it the hospital. :happydance:
> 
> Day one of getting back on a diet went ok. I stuck to the old ww points but I've signed up for ww online with some paypal money I'd got and I'm confused on the new points. :wacko: At least it will keep me busy I suppose... lol..
> 
> Mamadonna.. when you go to the ww meetings. How do they think you should use your weekly points on top of your daily points? and do most people use them? x
> 
> use them anyway you want most save them for a treat at the week or if you just havent got enuf points left in a day and something you are gonna eat will take you over a few points take them outta ur weekly allowance,if you need any help gimme a shout i'll pm u my mobile number too if you want then u can text me if i'm not on hereClick to expand...

Awww thanks. i'll pm you. x


----------



## ebony2010

dizzyshell said:


> can anyone tell me how you get the predictions where and how please
> any hope is hope to me ttc 14months x

Psychic star and gail are on ebay. x


----------



## DVSVXN

well ive had some light brown discharge sorry tmi.Not going to let myself get my hopes up just yet but i am being careful :D

:( did another opt as i have a heap of them and the second line is faint,noway as clear as the first test bit of a down buzz :(


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well ive had some light brown discharge sorry tmi.Not going to let myself get my hopes up just yet but i am being careful :D
> 
> :( did another opt as i have a heap of them and the second line is faint,noway as clear as the first test bit of a down buzz :(

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone this morning? 

i've finally reached day 3 of my diet :happydance: I'm soooo pleased. I weighed myself and I can't believe how much I have lost already. I must have been retaining alot of water or something. :shrug: Anyway, can't wait for next mondays weigh in. I've got my diet mojo back :rofl:

Well I think I ovulated as normal yesterday on CD18 not earlier like I'd hoped. :nope: DH wouldn't :sex: last night because he felt ill so thats our last chance missed really. I did check my december chart when I had my chemical and the last time we :sex: on that month was CD15 which is the same as this month so I guess I am in with a chance. Just got to wait it out now. x


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed ebony:thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

fingers crossed for you eb


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> i've finally reached day 3 of my diet :happydance: I'm soooo pleased. I weighed myself and I can't believe how much I have lost already. I must have been retaining alot of water or something. :shrug: Anyway, can't wait for next mondays weigh in. I've got my diet mojo back :rofl:
> 
> Well I think I ovulated as normal yesterday on CD18 not earlier like I'd hoped. :nope: DH wouldn't :sex: last night because he felt ill so thats our last chance missed really. I did check my december chart when I had my chemical and the last time we :sex: on that month was CD15 which is the same as this month so I guess I am in with a chance. Just got to wait it out now. x

morning

well done on the diet front!! keep going!

still in with the a chance, thats in the 4 day window everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:. 

I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.

Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x


----------



## mamadonna

hopefully u shud have all the answers this month ebony:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hopefully u shud have all the answers this month ebony:thumbup:

Well when I dropped of SA yesterday they said it would be about 3 weeks until I got the results and my blood tests are this friday and next friday so I'm thinking it will be about a month before I get to sit down with a doctor and discuss it all. Its nice to know I might be that close to getting answers.... :happydance:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:.
> 
> I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.
> 
> Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x


well i thought they had, but i was up in night quite a few times with them again last night, i just need to get into my head that they are growing pains cos i still cant help thinking there is something wrong, i read in 1st tri that one women had pains went for scan seen heart beat then they continued and she mc that night, so i am so scared that happening cos i am still getting them xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:.
> 
> I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.
> 
> Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x
> 
> 
> well i thought they had, but i was up in night quite a few times with them again last night, i just need to get into my head that they are growing pains cos i still cant help thinking there is something wrong, i read in 1st tri that one women had pains went for scan seen heart beat then they continued and she mc that night, so i am so scared that happening cos i am still getting them xxClick to expand...

Awwww... well you've just got to remember that everyone is different. Jeffsar had bad cramps too a few weeks back and got some safe pain killers she could take. It might help to talk to her with her having them so recently. :hugs:

I can understand the worry though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Hey Britt.... I was thinking about you last night. You know how you went for your scan and she said the baby only looked about 6 weeks along instead of 8... well when you got your bfp didn't your clear blue test say 1-2 weeks even though you are meant to date it from the first day of AF so you'd have been 4 weeks by the calender? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:.
> 
> I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.
> 
> Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x
> 
> 
> well i thought they had, but i was up in night quite a few times with them again last night, i just need to get into my head that they are growing pains cos i still cant help thinking there is something wrong, i read in 1st tri that one women had pains went for scan seen heart beat then they continued and she mc that night, so i am so scared that happening cos i am still getting them xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww... well you've just got to remember that everyone is different. Jeffsar had bad cramps too a few weeks back and got some safe pain killers she could take. It might help to talk to her with her having them so recently. :hugs:
> 
> I can understand the worry though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


thanks :hugs:
i really thought going for the scan would put my mind at rest until i read that this morning, but now i am not reading in the 1st tri i want to get over that part and make sure everything is okay. i will be on here and on here only now lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:.
> 
> I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.
> 
> Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x
> 
> 
> well i thought they had, but i was up in night quite a few times with them again last night, i just need to get into my head that they are growing pains cos i still cant help thinking there is something wrong, i read in 1st tri that one women had pains went for scan seen heart beat then they continued and she mc that night, so i am so scared that happening cos i am still getting them xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww... well you've just got to remember that everyone is different. Jeffsar had bad cramps too a few weeks back and got some safe pain killers she could take. It might help to talk to her with her having them so recently. :hugs:
> 
> I can understand the worry though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks :hugs:
> i really thought going for the scan would put my mind at rest until i read that this morning, but now i am not reading in the 1st tri i want to get over that part and make sure everything is okay. i will be on here and on here only now lol xxClick to expand...

And no googling!! lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:.
> 
> I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.
> 
> Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x
> 
> 
> well i thought they had, but i was up in night quite a few times with them again last night, i just need to get into my head that they are growing pains cos i still cant help thinking there is something wrong, i read in 1st tri that one women had pains went for scan seen heart beat then they continued and she mc that night, so i am so scared that happening cos i am still getting them xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww... well you've just got to remember that everyone is different. Jeffsar had bad cramps too a few weeks back and got some safe pain killers she could take. It might help to talk to her with her having them so recently. :hugs:
> 
> I can understand the worry though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks :hugs:
> i really thought going for the scan would put my mind at rest until i read that this morning, but now i am not reading in the 1st tri i want to get over that part and make sure everything is okay. i will be on here and on here only now lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> And no googling!! lol xClick to expand...

no lol now that is hard x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:.
> 
> I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.
> 
> Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x
> 
> 
> well i thought they had, but i was up in night quite a few times with them again last night, i just need to get into my head that they are growing pains cos i still cant help thinking there is something wrong, i read in 1st tri that one women had pains went for scan seen heart beat then they continued and she mc that night, so i am so scared that happening cos i am still getting them xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww... well you've just got to remember that everyone is different. Jeffsar had bad cramps too a few weeks back and got some safe pain killers she could take. It might help to talk to her with her having them so recently. :hugs:
> 
> I can understand the worry though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks :hugs:
> i really thought going for the scan would put my mind at rest until i read that this morning, but now i am not reading in the 1st tri i want to get over that part and make sure everything is okay. i will be on here and on here only now lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> And no googling!! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> no lol now that is hard xClick to expand...

I know. :rofl: every month I google something like... "cramping then bfp" and stuff to try and find a success story to fit my symptom. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling quite positive and trying to keep in mind that even if it isn't my month then at least I'll have another month to lose weight before my :bfp:.
> 
> I think knowing that this month is my month for all the tests is making me feel alot more relaxed like I've put it in someone elses hands.
> 
> Britt..... how are those cramps? Calming down? x
> 
> 
> well i thought they had, but i was up in night quite a few times with them again last night, i just need to get into my head that they are growing pains cos i still cant help thinking there is something wrong, i read in 1st tri that one women had pains went for scan seen heart beat then they continued and she mc that night, so i am so scared that happening cos i am still getting them xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww... well you've just got to remember that everyone is different. Jeffsar had bad cramps too a few weeks back and got some safe pain killers she could take. It might help to talk to her with her having them so recently. :hugs:
> 
> I can understand the worry though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks :hugs:
> i really thought going for the scan would put my mind at rest until i read that this morning, but now i am not reading in the 1st tri i want to get over that part and make sure everything is okay. i will be on here and on here only now lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> And no googling!! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> no lol now that is hard xClick to expand...
> 
> I know. :rofl: every month I google something like... "cramping then bfp" and stuff to try and find a success story to fit my symptom. xClick to expand...

i know and we are silly really cos you always find both sides but pick the one you want to hear lol but just cant help it.

did you watch one born every minute? everyone looked in pain this week x


----------



## ebony2010

No.... we watch Glee :blush:

Plus DH doesn't do hospitals so it would frighten him to death. :rofl:

Did you hear James Corden on radio one yesterday morning? his baby is due in 6 weeks and they were asking him which end he'll be standing. lol. Apparently the advise his uncle gave him so he'd stand at the top end where he'll be holding her hand is... "It's like watching your local burn down. They'll do it up but it'll never be the same." :rofl: Priceless. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> No.... we watch Glee :blush:
> 
> Plus DH doesn't do hospitals so it would frighten him to death. :rofl:
> 
> Did you hear James Corden on radio one yesterday morning? his baby is due in 6 weeks and they were asking him which end he'll be standing. lol. Apparently the advise his uncle gave him so he'd stand at the top end where he'll be holding her hand is... "It's like watching your local burn down. They'll do it up but it'll never be the same." :rofl: Priceless. x


i have to watch it i love it, i have just got hubby watching it, although other week baby was back to back so came out wrong way so head popped when it came out and nealy made him sick lol, were as just made me go ouch lol!

no i didnt, thats great though that is typical man saying as well lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, sorry i've been awol, work crazy and i'm sick as a dog again so lying down when i get home!!

britt; i got some fab cheap maternity clothes from a shop on ebay, reall nice fit and trendy; oh, the comfort! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, sorry i've been awol, work crazy and i'm sick as a dog again so lying down when i get home!!
> 
> britt; i got some fab cheap maternity clothes from a shop on ebay, reall nice fit and trendy; oh, the comfort! x

Hi How are you?

ooh brill i will have a look, was it off a certain shop on there or just ebay in general xx


----------



## jeffsar

it was from pinkpixie.co.uk, also have an ebay shop! i got a pair of skinny jeans for £13 and a pair of really nice bootcut jeans for £15 - both fit really well and are so comfy! i'm away back on to order more! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it was from pinkpixie.co.uk, also have an ebay shop! i got a pair of skinny jeans for £13 and a pair of really nice bootcut jeans for £15 - both fit really well and are so comfy! i'm away back on to order more! x

i will have a look, do i just by my normal size when buying maternity clothes?x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i've bought a size 10 and they fit well; they don't look like maternity but they are cleverly designed and the fabric at the top has loads of stretch.

how've you been? have i missed much? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i've bought a size 10 and they fit well; they don't look like maternity but they are cleverly designed and the fabric at the top has loads of stretch.
> 
> how've you been? have i missed much? x

thanks i will look, i have been alright i actually feel great in myself no sickness or anything, but still getting bad pains in the night which are still bothering me but hopefully after our scan in 3 weeks i shoudl be okay surely if we make 2 scans and everything is fine then it is nothing to worry about.

How are you? x


----------



## jeffsar

sick!! haha, i'm getting bored of saying that now! i have been worrying too - MW tried to get HB on doppler and couldn't so i freaked out, but apparently that's totally normal at this stage, and i have seen a strong HB so i am hoping baby was just hiding (they aren't supposed to try a doppler until 16 wks, but because i am showing thought she'd try!) scan is in a week so i'll know soon enough!

i'm so glad your scan went well, i am sure it will all be fine in three weeks; it seems to have come around quite fast! i am jealous you feel so good! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> sick!! haha, i'm getting bored of saying that now! i have been worrying too - MW tried to get HB on doppler and couldn't so i freaked out, but apparently that's totally normal at this stage, and i have seen a strong HB so i am hoping baby was just hiding (they aren't supposed to try a doppler until 16 wks, but because i am showing thought she'd try!) scan is in a week so i'll know soon enough!
> 
> i'm so glad your scan went well, i am sure it will all be fine in three weeks; it seems to have come around quite fast! i am jealous you feel so good! x

we cant win can we, cos i worry cos im not getting no sickness so thinking i should be, and you get loads and dont want it lol

i think it is early for the doppler my midwife said she would use it on me aftre 16 weeks. so dont worry you seen heart beat so will be fine

i need to stop worrying its just so hard isnt it 

sorry to run but i gotta go and have a shower going to the parents for tea speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, sorry i've been awol, work crazy and i'm sick as a dog again so lying down when i get home!!
> 
> britt; i got some fab cheap maternity clothes from a shop on ebay, reall nice fit and trendy; oh, the comfort! x

Yey!!!!! Jeffsar!!!!!!! Good to see you. :wave:


----------



## ebony2010

Awww I missed you ladies. :brat:

DH was hogging the computer. :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

evening:wave: another 1lb lost:happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

hope everyones doing well,I'm just heading off to bed.Still confused over my positive opk test as it looks like af did indeed show up yesterday evening :( tho not sore like normal or as heavy


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening:wave: another 1lb lost:happydance:

:wohoo: Congrats. Thats great especially as you had the party and everything. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> hope everyones doing well,I'm just heading off to bed.Still confused over my positive opk test as it looks like af did indeed show up yesterday evening :( tho not sore like normal or as heavy

Is it flowing then? Mine last month was really light every day whereas I usually have at least one really heavy day. :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well,I'm just heading off to bed.Still confused over my positive opk test as it looks like af did indeed show up yesterday evening :( tho not sore like normal or as heavy
> 
> Is it flowing then? Mine last month was really light every day whereas I usually have at least one really heavy day. :shrug:Click to expand...

Its uber light for me im always really heavy and lots of pain but so far ive been pain free and although i change regularly it doesnt seem to need it if you get me plus it wasnt due until the 18th my cycles have been 24days then 26 days the past 2 cycles so i have no clue but still oved on the 14th day


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone today? 

I'm on day 4 of my diet :wohoo: I can't believe I'm actually sticking to it. I hope it lasts. :wacko:

Just put my temp into ff and it says I'm 3dpo whereas I thought I was 2dpo so I may have ovulated a day early. :happydance: Its not a bold line though so no doubt it will change tomorrow... lol xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well,I'm just heading off to bed.Still confused over my positive opk test as it looks like af did indeed show up yesterday evening :( tho not sore like normal or as heavy
> 
> Is it flowing then? Mine last month was really light every day whereas I usually have at least one really heavy day. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its uber light for me im always really heavy and lots of pain but so far ive been pain free and although i change regularly it doesnt seem to need it if you get me plus it wasnt due until the 18th my cycles have been 24days then 26 days the past 2 cycles so i have no clue but still oved on the 14th dayClick to expand...

Well at least you ovulated early enough. Have you lost weight or taken any supplements to change your cycle? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well,I'm just heading off to bed.Still confused over my positive opk test as it looks like af did indeed show up yesterday evening :( tho not sore like normal or as heavy
> 
> Is it flowing then? Mine last month was really light every day whereas I usually have at least one really heavy day. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its uber light for me im always really heavy and lots of pain but so far ive been pain free and although i change regularly it doesnt seem to need it if you get me plus it wasnt due until the 18th my cycles have been 24days then 26 days the past 2 cycles so i have no clue but still oved on the 14th dayClick to expand...
> 
> Well at least you ovulated early enough. Have you lost weight or taken any supplements to change your cycle? xClick to expand...

Yup my weight is healthy-ive always had messed afs i only used to get them 3 times a yr but the last 6 months they have been every month and the docs have checked it to confirm i am ovulating normal.so im not sure


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well,I'm just heading off to bed.Still confused over my positive opk test as it looks like af did indeed show up yesterday evening :( tho not sore like normal or as heavy
> 
> Is it flowing then? Mine last month was really light every day whereas I usually have at least one really heavy day. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its uber light for me im always really heavy and lots of pain but so far ive been pain free and although i change regularly it doesnt seem to need it if you get me plus it wasnt due until the 18th my cycles have been 24days then 26 days the past 2 cycles so i have no clue but still oved on the 14th dayClick to expand...
> 
> Well at least you ovulated early enough. Have you lost weight or taken any supplements to change your cycle? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yup my weight is healthy-ive always had messed afs i only used to get them 3 times a yr but the last 6 months they have been every month and the docs have checked it to confirm i am ovulating normal.so im not sureClick to expand...

They must be just settling down then. :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well,I'm just heading off to bed.Still confused over my positive opk test as it looks like af did indeed show up yesterday evening :( tho not sore like normal or as heavy
> 
> Is it flowing then? Mine last month was really light every day whereas I usually have at least one really heavy day. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Its uber light for me im always really heavy and lots of pain but so far ive been pain free and although i change regularly it doesnt seem to need it if you get me plus it wasnt due until the 18th my cycles have been 24days then 26 days the past 2 cycles so i have no clue but still oved on the 14th dayClick to expand...
> 
> Well at least you ovulated early enough. Have you lost weight or taken any supplements to change your cycle? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yup my weight is healthy-ive always had messed afs i only used to get them 3 times a yr but the last 6 months they have been every month and the docs have checked it to confirm i am ovulating normal.so im not sureClick to expand...
> 
> They must be just settling down then. :shrug:Click to expand...

Hope so I havent been on the pill for coming up 2yrs now. I got another positive opk test today so im stumped lol


----------



## jeffsar

where is everyone?!

i finally get onto the computer and you are all awol, lol!

hope everyone is well x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> where is everyone?!
> 
> i finally get onto the computer and you are all awol, lol!
> 
> hope everyone is well x

lol... I'm here :wave:

Been out doing some food shopping this morning and had my CD21 blood tests today! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Where is everyone? :shrug:

Its so quiet around here at the moment. :nope: x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

Day 6 of my diet :wohoo: I still can't believe it. I can't wait for my big fat sunday dinner though. :haha:

How is everyone?

I'm 4dpo with 4 or 5 days to go before AF. :shrug: I'm no holding out much hope but i'm sure in a couple of days I'll be on here telling you I have a million symptoms i've never had before and I'm sure I'm pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## DVSVXN

well done on ur diet,i droped 5kg over the last 2 weeks yay. AF lasted 3days and was light compared to what im normally like.so going to have to change my ticker as its wrong


----------



## babysimpson

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well.

Happy lime day jeffsar!!


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well done on ur diet,i droped 5kg over the last 2 weeks yay. AF lasted 3days and was light compared to what im normally like.so going to have to change my ticker as its wrong

Thanks. :hugs:

Wow... you have done well. I'm weighing in tomorrow. I hope my dinner tonight doesn't do much damage. :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Happy lime day jeffsar!!

Hiya :wave:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well done on ur diet,i droped 5kg over the last 2 weeks yay. AF lasted 3days and was light compared to what im normally like.so going to have to change my ticker as its wrong
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:
> 
> Wow... you have done well. I'm weighing in tomorrow. I hope my dinner tonight doesn't do much damage. :wacko:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you hun, im gyming it 4-5 days a week :)
well af lasted 4 days :/ wasnt heavy like normal eaither but im still haveing a few cramps


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well done on ur diet,i droped 5kg over the last 2 weeks yay. AF lasted 3days and was light compared to what im normally like.so going to have to change my ticker as its wrong
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:
> 
> Wow... you have done well. I'm weighing in tomorrow. I hope my dinner tonight doesn't do much damage. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun, im gyming it 4-5 days a week :)
> well af lasted 4 days :/ wasnt heavy like normal eaither but im still haveing a few crampsClick to expand...

Good luck with the gym. Hopefully it will help you shed the weight you want. x


----------



## ebony2010

Evening ladies :hi:

Just popped on to say hello and tell you that Mamadonna text me. Her laptop has died :cry: so she won't be on for a few days. She said to say hi and that she'd be getting a new one this week so hopefully she'll be back with us very soon.

Well I stuck to a whole week on my diet and had my sunday dinner tonight to reward myself which was gorgeous... mmmmmm....

Had a temp drop today which looks like an implantation dip in the making. Fingers crossed. Just need that bean to stick around long enough, xxxxxx


----------



## DVSVXN

Well gym was awesome def best way to start my day. Been cramping like crazy all day :/ going to see a doc tomorrow so might be able to work it out lol

AF lasted 3 days,was light and I've had bad cramps for over a week now :/


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Well my temp has gone up today so it looks like l did get my implantation dip. :happydance: I hope that ickle bean can hold on!!!!

And...... l weighed myself this morning and I've lost 7 1/4 lbs in my first week back on ww. :wohoo: l am soooooo pleased. :thumbup:

Well l hope to see some of you ladies on here later. xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Well gym was awesome def best way to start my day. Been cramping like crazy all day :/ going to see a doc tomorrow so might be able to work it out lol
> 
> AF lasted 3 days,was light and I've had bad cramps for over a week now :/

Good luck with your doctors appointment. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Well gym was awesome def best way to start my day. Been cramping like crazy all day :/ going to see a doc tomorrow so might be able to work it out lol
> 
> AF lasted 3 days,was light and I've had bad cramps for over a week now :/
> 
> Good luck with your doctors appointment. xClick to expand...

hey wasnt too bad cept they dont know what it is.she said i have a tone of pregnancy symptoms but had 2 neg tests she said i could be under 3 weeks and it wouldnt show.Apart from that she was clueless lol:nope:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Well gym was awesome def best way to start my day. Been cramping like crazy all day :/ going to see a doc tomorrow so might be able to work it out lol
> 
> AF lasted 3 days,was light and I've had bad cramps for over a week now :/
> 
> Good luck with your doctors appointment. xClick to expand...
> 
> hey wasnt too bad cept they dont know what it is.she said i have a tone of pregnancy symptoms but had 2 neg tests she said i could be under 3 weeks and it wouldnt show.Apart from that she was clueless lol:nope:Click to expand...

So what have you got to do? Just wait and see? x


----------



## ebony2010

Where is everyone? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug:

*sigh*

Well AF is due Thursday and I'm feeling down about it today. :cry: I don't think its looking good :nope:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Where is everyone? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Well AF is due Thursday and I'm feeling down about it today. :cry: I don't think its looking good :nope:


Hi

I am here!!!
i couldnt post yesterday this thread was going mad on my computer for some reason.

Dont feel down, come on got to think positive!

hows the diet going? 

just to cheer you up :holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher: xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Well AF is due Thursday and I'm feeling down about it today. :cry: I don't think its looking good :nope:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am here!!!
> i couldnt post yesterday this thread was going mad on my computer for some reason.
> 
> Dont feel down, come on got to think positive!
> 
> hows the diet going?
> 
> just to cheer you up :holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher: xxClick to expand...

:rofl:

*runs and hugs Britt* It so good to see you. Mamadonna 's laptop has died so she won't be on until she gets her new one and I'm assuming Erin is busy with work and Jeffsar must be :sick:

The diet is going really well. In my first week last week I lost 7 1/4 lbs :happydance: I'm on day 9 now and I'm determined to shed as much as I can as fast as I can.

I'm trying to get back the PMA but I have such a short luteal phase that even if I get pregnant, the chances of it it even implanting are slim. :cry: I'm hoping to get some blood results on friday though when I go for my CD2 bloods so maybe i'll get some answers then. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

Loving the green olive Britt :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Well AF is due Thursday and I'm feeling down about it today. :cry: I don't think its looking good :nope:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am here!!!
> i couldnt post yesterday this thread was going mad on my computer for some reason.
> 
> Dont feel down, come on got to think positive!
> 
> hows the diet going?
> 
> just to cheer you up :holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *runs and hugs Britt* It so good to see you. Mamadonna 's laptop has died so she won't be on until she gets her new one and I'm assuming Erin is busy with work and Jeffsar must be :sick:
> 
> The diet is going really well. In my first week last week I lost 7 1/4 lbs :happydance: I'm on day 9 now and I'm determined to shed as much as I can as fast as I can.
> 
> I'm trying to get back the PMA but I have such a short luteal phase that even if I get pregnant, the chances of it it even implanting are slim. :cry: I'm hoping to get some blood results on friday though when I go for my CD2 bloods so maybe i'll get some answers then. :shrug:Click to expand...


:cry: were have all our team gone

poor jeffsar she must still be feeling really bad, but hopefully it should ease in next couple of weeks.

woohoooo :happydance: for the diet thats brilliant news!! just think if you got these next couple of weeks loosing 7 pound that could be 2 stone before you know it! 

i know your luteal phase hasnt been very long but it only needs that extra day to get there, and you might gain that extra day any cycle and that could be this one. Mine was only 10, and yours has been 9 hasnt it?? so thats 1 day different.

yeah hopefully they might have some answers for you then i hope so keep pushing them though to move things along for you xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Well AF is due Thursday and I'm feeling down about it today. :cry: I don't think its looking good :nope:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am here!!!
> i couldnt post yesterday this thread was going mad on my computer for some reason.
> 
> Dont feel down, come on got to think positive!
> 
> hows the diet going?
> 
> just to cheer you up :holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *runs and hugs Britt* It so good to see you. Mamadonna 's laptop has died so she won't be on until she gets her new one and I'm assuming Erin is busy with work and Jeffsar must be :sick:
> 
> The diet is going really well. In my first week last week I lost 7 1/4 lbs :happydance: I'm on day 9 now and I'm determined to shed as much as I can as fast as I can.
> 
> I'm trying to get back the PMA but I have such a short luteal phase that even if I get pregnant, the chances of it it even implanting are slim. :cry: I'm hoping to get some blood results on friday though when I go for my CD2 bloods so maybe i'll get some answers then. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cry: were have all our team gone
> 
> poor jeffsar she must still be feeling really bad, but hopefully it should ease in next couple of weeks.
> 
> woohoooo :happydance: for the diet thats brilliant news!! just think if you got these next couple of weeks loosing 7 pound that could be 2 stone before you know it!
> 
> i know your luteal phase hasnt been very long but it only needs that extra day to get there, and you might gain that extra day any cycle and that could be this one. Mine was only 10, and yours has been 9 hasnt it?? so thats 1 day different.
> 
> yeah hopefully they might have some answers for you then i hope so keep pushing them though to move things along for you xxClick to expand...

I don't think I'll lose that fast. Maybe 2-3lbs a week from now on. Its always a big loss in the first week. I want to get my BMI under 30 as I've heard alot of women on here say you can have problems if you are over a BMI of 30 and alot of FS make you lose weight to get under that anyway. I was 37.3 but its gone down to 36 now so its on its way. :happydance:

i know... Jeffsar must be feeling so rotton. I hope it starts easing off for her soon. How are your cramps.

I'm going to ask them to print off my results on friday so I have it in writing. I think its mainly my progesterone with that one that might be a worry. When I get fridays results I'll go in and discuss them with the doctor. :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Well AF is due Thursday and I'm feeling down about it today. :cry: I don't think its looking good :nope:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am here!!!
> i couldnt post yesterday this thread was going mad on my computer for some reason.
> 
> Dont feel down, come on got to think positive!
> 
> hows the diet going?
> 
> just to cheer you up :holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *runs and hugs Britt* It so good to see you. Mamadonna 's laptop has died so she won't be on until she gets her new one and I'm assuming Erin is busy with work and Jeffsar must be :sick:
> 
> The diet is going really well. In my first week last week I lost 7 1/4 lbs :happydance: I'm on day 9 now and I'm determined to shed as much as I can as fast as I can.
> 
> I'm trying to get back the PMA but I have such a short luteal phase that even if I get pregnant, the chances of it it even implanting are slim. :cry: I'm hoping to get some blood results on friday though when I go for my CD2 bloods so maybe i'll get some answers then. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cry: were have all our team gone
> 
> poor jeffsar she must still be feeling really bad, but hopefully it should ease in next couple of weeks.
> 
> woohoooo :happydance: for the diet thats brilliant news!! just think if you got these next couple of weeks loosing 7 pound that could be 2 stone before you know it!
> 
> i know your luteal phase hasnt been very long but it only needs that extra day to get there, and you might gain that extra day any cycle and that could be this one. Mine was only 10, and yours has been 9 hasnt it?? so thats 1 day different.
> 
> yeah hopefully they might have some answers for you then i hope so keep pushing them though to move things along for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll lose that fast. Maybe 2-3lbs a week from now on. Its always a big loss in the first week. I want to get my BMI under 30 as I've heard alot of women on here say you can have problems if you are over a BMI of 30 and alot of FS make you lose weight to get under that anyway. I was 37.3 but its gone down to 36 now so its on its way. :happydance:
> 
> i know... Jeffsar must be feeling so rotton. I hope it starts easing off for her soon. How are your cramps.
> 
> I'm going to ask them to print off my results on friday so I have it in writing. I think its mainly my progesterone with that one that might be a worry. When I get fridays results I'll go in and discuss them with the doctor. :thumbup:Click to expand...


first couple of weeks are normally your best so if you can do well in them like you have been then you will be there in no time!

my cramps are good only get them every few days now so i am getting full nights sleep now which is nice. 

yeah i would then at least you have everything on paper then, cant you ring them before to see if your results will be there and book and appointment so you can see a doctor there and then. Cos whatever the outcome it needs discussing doesnt it so you knwo way forward x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Well AF is due Thursday and I'm feeling down about it today. :cry: I don't think its looking good :nope:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am here!!!
> i couldnt post yesterday this thread was going mad on my computer for some reason.
> 
> Dont feel down, come on got to think positive!
> 
> hows the diet going?
> 
> just to cheer you up :holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::flasher: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> *runs and hugs Britt* It so good to see you. Mamadonna 's laptop has died so she won't be on until she gets her new one and I'm assuming Erin is busy with work and Jeffsar must be :sick:
> 
> The diet is going really well. In my first week last week I lost 7 1/4 lbs :happydance: I'm on day 9 now and I'm determined to shed as much as I can as fast as I can.
> 
> I'm trying to get back the PMA but I have such a short luteal phase that even if I get pregnant, the chances of it it even implanting are slim. :cry: I'm hoping to get some blood results on friday though when I go for my CD2 bloods so maybe i'll get some answers then. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cry: were have all our team gone
> 
> poor jeffsar she must still be feeling really bad, but hopefully it should ease in next couple of weeks.
> 
> woohoooo :happydance: for the diet thats brilliant news!! just think if you got these next couple of weeks loosing 7 pound that could be 2 stone before you know it!
> 
> i know your luteal phase hasnt been very long but it only needs that extra day to get there, and you might gain that extra day any cycle and that could be this one. Mine was only 10, and yours has been 9 hasnt it?? so thats 1 day different.
> 
> yeah hopefully they might have some answers for you then i hope so keep pushing them though to move things along for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll lose that fast. Maybe 2-3lbs a week from now on. Its always a big loss in the first week. I want to get my BMI under 30 as I've heard alot of women on here say you can have problems if you are over a BMI of 30 and alot of FS make you lose weight to get under that anyway. I was 37.3 but its gone down to 36 now so its on its way. :happydance:
> 
> i know... Jeffsar must be feeling so rotton. I hope it starts easing off for her soon. How are your cramps.
> 
> I'm going to ask them to print off my results on friday so I have it in writing. I think its mainly my progesterone with that one that might be a worry. When I get fridays results I'll go in and discuss them with the doctor. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first couple of weeks are normally your best so if you can do well in them like you have been then you will be there in no time!
> 
> my cramps are good only get them every few days now so i am getting full nights sleep now which is nice.
> 
> yeah i would then at least you have everything on paper then, cant you ring them before to see if your results will be there and book and appointment so you can see a doctor there and then. Cos whatever the outcome it needs discussing doesnt it so you knwo way forward xClick to expand...

Well my CD21 were last friday for progesterone and full blood count etc and then on friday its FSH, prolactin etc. I might find out how long fridays will take to come back when I go and then if its a week book an appointment for 10 days time or something to make sure thay are in. I just want to discuss it to find out what I'm lacking in, if anything but I may as well wait till I have all the results back to discuss it all.

If progesterone is low I am tempted to use progesterone cream next cycle and if not just use vitamin b complex to lengthen my luteal phase. I'd just like to give them a go while I'm waiting for my FS appointment. 

Glad your cramps are getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Well gym was awesome def best way to start my day. Been cramping like crazy all day :/ going to see a doc tomorrow so might be able to work it out lol
> 
> AF lasted 3 days,was light and I've had bad cramps for over a week now :/
> 
> Good luck with your doctors appointment. xClick to expand...
> 
> hey wasnt too bad cept they dont know what it is.she said i have a tone of pregnancy symptoms but had 2 neg tests she said i could be under 3 weeks and it wouldnt show.Apart from that she was clueless lol:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> So what have you got to do? Just wait and see? xClick to expand...

yup a big waiting game if not ive got to get more tests.getting slightly fed up with tests i been in and out of hospital nearlya yr for other things


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Well gym was awesome def best way to start my day. Been cramping like crazy all day :/ going to see a doc tomorrow so might be able to work it out lol
> 
> AF lasted 3 days,was light and I've had bad cramps for over a week now :/
> 
> Good luck with your doctors appointment. xClick to expand...
> 
> hey wasnt too bad cept they dont know what it is.she said i have a tone of pregnancy symptoms but had 2 neg tests she said i could be under 3 weeks and it wouldnt show.Apart from that she was clueless lol:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> So what have you got to do? Just wait and see? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup a big waiting game if not ive got to get more tests.getting slightly fed up with tests i been in and out of hospital nearlya yr for other thingsClick to expand...

Well I hope you get that bfp :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

hellloooooo evry1 i'm back,hubby switched on laptop this morning and its back on :wohoo:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hellloooooo evry1 i'm back,hubby switched on laptop this morning and its back on :wohoo:

Wohoo!!!!!! :wohoo:

Is great to see you back. :hugs: Its been so quiet around here. x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi Girls, i'm back too!!

i have been so ill and on bed rest; i was dehydrated from all the sickness and kept fainting, so hubby banned me from the computer, but i am feeling a bit better now! 

plus, i had my scan today!!! baby is perfect, and i've been moved forward a couple days - say hi to baby jeffsar, he or she is waving! x
 



Attached Files:







12wks.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi Girls, i'm back too!!
> 
> i have been so ill and on bed rest; i was dehydrated from all the sickness and kept fainting, so hubby banned me from the computer, but i am feeling a bit better now!
> 
> plus, i had my scan today!!! baby is perfect, and i've been moved forward a couple days - say hi to baby jeffsar, he or she is waving! x

Oh Jeffsar! It is fab to see you back too! :happydance: I was going to text you today as I was starting to worry.

Wow! Look at baby Jeffsar! Isn't it amazing how much you can see already! I am so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

i was so scared i didn't sleep last night at all, and then today i was a mess; i was crying before i went into the room; she thought i was mad! but as soon as she started the scan baby was waving and kicking about, i can't tell you how relieved i was! 

we could see everything, the picture doesn't do it justice - we could even see the teeth! plus, the NT measurement came back normal so for now at least, all is perfect! 

how has everyone been, have i missed much? i see you have lost loads of weight - well done! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i was so scared i didn't sleep last night at all, and then today i was a mess; i was crying before i went into the room; she thought i was mad! but as soon as she started the scan baby was waving and kicking about, i can't tell you how relieved i was!
> 
> we could see everything, the picture doesn't do it justice - we could even see the teeth! plus, the NT measurement came back normal so for now at least, all is perfect!
> 
> how has everyone been, have i missed much? i see you have lost loads of weight - well done! x

Awww I'm so glad baby jeffsar is ok and it must be a relief to have got this far. :hugs:

I signed up for ww online last week and lost 7 1/4lbs in my first week. I'm on my 2nd week now. :happydance:

Had my CD21 tests last friday and my progesterone is normal :wacko: Got my CD2 tests tomorrow as I only made it to 7dpo but I'm going to try vitamin b complex this month while I'm waiting for my fs appointment. x


----------



## jeffsar

it's a good sign your progesterone is normal - when i used to see fs, my cd21 bloods were always negative, month after month..... at least you know you are ov'ing - when is the actual fs apt? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it's a good sign your progesterone is normal - when i used to see fs, my cd21 bloods were always negative, month after month..... at least you know you are ov'ing - when is the actual fs apt? x

Well our doctor is waiting to get all the blood test results and DH's SA result which isn't due back for another 2 weeks. As soon as they come back she's referring us so it probably won't be for a couple of months yet. Plenty of time to lose more weight. :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i've been so rubbish at helping you but i have felt so rotten i've been no use to anybody, i'm sorry hun. are you logging everything online to keep track?

you might get an fs apt quite soon, mine took about 7 weeks from referral so hopefully it won't be too long.

how's britt doing, haven't heard from her in a while either? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, i've been so rubbish at helping you but i have felt so rotten i've been no use to anybody, i'm sorry hun. are you logging everything online to keep track?
> 
> you might get an fs apt quite soon, mine took about 7 weeks from referral so hopefully it won't be too long.
> 
> how's britt doing, haven't heard from her in a while either? x

Don't be silly. You were really poorly. :hugs: Yes, putting it all online. I'm a tracker whore... lol.. I love tracking and when people don't lose weight on ww I'm the first to say... "Did you track?" lol

Britt is ok. Her cramping has calmed down so she's feeling alot better too. x


----------



## jeffsar

i can't believe she feels so well - i am very jealous but happy for her - i really have struggled the last few weeks, but today i reaised it was all worth it.

it won't be long until her scan now, two weeks i think. it feels bizarre to think we are off to second tri soon - i still haven't posted in first tri!!


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> Hi Girls, i'm back too!!
> 
> i have been so ill and on bed rest; i was dehydrated from all the sickness and kept fainting, so hubby banned me from the computer, but i am feeling a bit better now!
> 
> plus, i had my scan today!!! baby is perfect, and i've been moved forward a couple days - say hi to baby jeffsar, he or she is waving! x

oh what a lovely scan pics:hi:baby jeffsar


----------



## DVSVXN

Good to have u guys back.
Glad ur feeling better Jeffstar and buba is looking good


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna & DVSVXN!

i know; can't stop looking at the scan! hard to believe when we found out bubs was the size of a poppy seed! 

how are you all?
x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i can't believe she feels so well - i am very jealous but happy for her - i really have struggled the last few weeks, but today i reaised it was all worth it.
> 
> it won't be long until her scan now, two weeks i think. it feels bizarre to think we are off to second tri soon - i still haven't posted in first tri!!

You have had it rough but yes it is worth it and it took you so long to get there so enjoy every moment. :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

jeffsar said:


> hi mamadonna & DVSVXN!
> 
> i know; can't stop looking at the scan! hard to believe when we found out bubs was the size of a poppy seed!
> 
> how are you all?
> x

Bet it has put your mind at rest now huh.
I'm still cramping so hoping that it settles soon


----------



## jeffsar

well i am just hoping i can relax a bit now and actually sleep! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi mamadonna & DVSVXN!
> 
> i know; can't stop looking at the scan! hard to believe when we found out bubs was the size of a poppy seed!
> 
> how are you all?
> x

It seems like last week. Its flying by. and now baby jeffsar is a lime! :rofl: It hard to believe your baby is that small when you look at the scan photo. Its amazing. x


----------



## jeffsar

week 12 is funny though; today it's a lime, and tomorrow, week 12, it's a plum - i would have thought a plum was smaller?! i will have to stop refering to my baby as food stuffs........!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> week 12 is funny though; today it's a lime, and tomorrow, week 12, it's a plum - i would have thought a plum was smaller?! i will have to stop refering to my baby as food stuffs........!

I would have thought that too. Must be a very small lime :wacko::shrug: haha

I do hope you can relax now too. You've hit a bg milestone now. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :wave:

Its so nice to see this thread busier again. :happydance:

Anyway, I'm off for my CD2 bloods this morning. Having to get there before 8.30 so they can fit me in on the right day. :wacko: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!! 

Let us know how you go Ebs!

ahh jeffsar im sorry you have felt so rubbish :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon!

The scan pic is fab its amazing what you can see isnt it, did they give you any idea what the sex might be, i have heard they can give you a rough idea from a bone or something????? 

Hi Mamadonna how are you ? 

i still actually cant believe i havent been sick, i have hada the feeling a few times but nothing i can complain about.

xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning every1 everything going ok here entering fertile period,but no stressing here just going with the flo,if it happens it happen:shrug:

just think britt not long now and you'll be having ur 12 wk scan


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning every1 everything going ok here entering fertile period,but no stressing here just going with the flo,if it happens it happen:shrug:
> 
> just think britt not long now and you'll be having ur 12 wk scan


Gosh that has come quick again, fingers crossed you catch it!!

i know it is going fast now i kept thinking it is dragging so much but only 2 weeks on monday until our scan i cant wait x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning every1 everything going ok here entering fertile period,but no stressing here just going with the flo,if it happens it happen:shrug:
> 
> just think britt not long now and you'll be having ur 12 wk scan

Sounds good :thumbup: Its usually the relaxed months when women get their bfp's so fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning every1 everything going ok here entering fertile period,but no stressing here just going with the flo,if it happens it happen:shrug:
> 
> just think britt not long now and you'll be having ur 12 wk scan
> 
> 
> Gosh that has come quick again, fingers crossed you catch it!!
> 
> i know it is going fast now i kept thinking it is dragging so much but only 2 weeks on monday until our scan i cant wait xClick to expand...

Wow! This is quick! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Hows everyone doing this evening? I'm so hungry today with AF here. :brat:

back to the fruit.... :haha:


----------



## DVSVXN

hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Ladies,

Love the scan pic Jeffsar!! Hope you begin a feel a little better now that you're entering 2nd tri soon.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao

Have they done a pregnancy test? x


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Love the scan pic Jeffsar!! Hope you begin a feel a little better now that you're entering 2nd tri soon.
> 
> Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well xxx

Morning :wave:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...

yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont know


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Ebony, How are you getting on? Notice you've started a new cycle so you getting geared up for OV week?

I'm in the 2WW. Due next weekend with no sysmptoms of any kind (though not SS anyway). Keep tempting myself to test on Monday or Tuesday morning as my mum's 50th is on Tuesday and would be nice to give her an extra pressie but don't think I will as I've no reason to.


----------



## mamadonna

morning all:hi:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont knowClick to expand...

Oh no! Well its just the waiting game now. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> Hi Ebony, How are you getting on? Notice you've started a new cycle so you getting geared up for OV week?
> 
> I'm in the 2WW. Due next weekend with no sysmptoms of any kind (though not SS anyway). Keep tempting myself to test on Monday or Tuesday morning as my mum's 50th is on Tuesday and would be nice to give her an extra pressie but don't think I will as I've no reason to.

Good luck in your 2ww and heres some :dust:

No not gearing up for ovulation yet. I don't ovulate until CD18 so I've got ages yet. :wacko: Just trying to wishing the days away. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning all:hi:

Morning Mamadonna :hi:

How did you get on at ww this week? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont knowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Well its just the waiting game now. good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

im hoping its a good sign,im meant to be in my fertile bit now but my saliva tests said im not fertile atm


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning all:hi:
> 
> Morning Mamadonna :hi:
> 
> How did you get on at ww this week? xClick to expand...

i put on half pound:blush:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont knowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Well its just the waiting game now. good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping its a good sign,im meant to be in my fertile bit now but my saliva tests said im not fertile atmClick to expand...

What about opk's? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning all:hi:
> 
> Morning Mamadonna :hi:
> 
> How did you get on at ww this week? xClick to expand...
> 
> i put on half pound:blush:Click to expand...

Thats not too bad as you had your sons birthday the week before and still lost. You can lose that and more this week. :thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont knowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Well its just the waiting game now. good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping its a good sign,im meant to be in my fertile bit now but my saliva tests said im not fertile atmClick to expand...
> 
> What about opk's? xClick to expand...

still neg its weird i get 1pos then heaps of negs then a pos the more negs


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont knowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Well its just the waiting game now. good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping its a good sign,im meant to be in my fertile bit now but my saliva tests said im not fertile atmClick to expand...
> 
> What about opk's? xClick to expand...
> 
> still neg its weird i get 1pos then heaps of negs then a pos the more negsClick to expand...

Maybe you ovulate twice in a cycle. Its possible :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont knowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Well its just the waiting game now. good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping its a good sign,im meant to be in my fertile bit now but my saliva tests said im not fertile atmClick to expand...
> 
> What about opk's? xClick to expand...
> 
> still neg its weird i get 1pos then heaps of negs then a pos the more negsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you ovulate twice in a cycle. Its possible :shrug:Click to expand...

really? I never knew that im due to ov next week but since af was only 3 days im not too sure


----------



## babysimpson

You definitely can ovulated twice in a cycle. I did, both eggs got fertilised and was expecting unidentical twins. I was told is more common than people think.


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hope everyones doing well.My tests from the doc have come back neg for pcos,endo,everything so they have no idea whats up with me.been peeing heaps tho lmao
> 
> Have they done a pregnancy test? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup 2 and they were both neg so the doc said if i was preg itd b under 3 weeks and she said it sounds like it but they dont knowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Well its just the waiting game now. good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping its a good sign,im meant to be in my fertile bit now but my saliva tests said im not fertile atmClick to expand...
> 
> What about opk's? xClick to expand...
> 
> still neg its weird i get 1pos then heaps of negs then a pos the more negsClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe you ovulate twice in a cycle. Its possible :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> really? I never knew that im due to ov next week but since af was only 3 days im not too sureClick to expand...

Yes I first read it in an article in a magazine where a woman had been pregnant with 2 babies but they weren't twins as she ovulated twice and concieved both times. I'd never heard of it but since then its been mentioned on the forum in various discussions and its not as rare as it sounds. I don't think its a monthly thing but maybe every now again. x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh wow id never heard of it.my cycles so messed ive never been on for only 3days


----------



## babysimpson

Ebony's right and they just class it as unidentical twins when in fact it is just two separate pregnancies happening at the same time. (if that makes sense?)


----------



## DVSVXN

oh wow sounds interesting.im hoping if im not preg now then my cycles will work out-the docs dont know what it is


----------



## babysimpson

Fingers crossed then that you ovulated twice and that both eggys have been seen to. I really want to be expecting twins again but chances are slim :(


----------



## DVSVXN

aw hugs hun. We only did it once last cycle and that was 2 days after ov so im not sure


----------



## ebony2010

Things have gone baaaadd.... this is my journal entry...

Warning!!! TMI...

My period went really heavy this morning and I started with the usual cramps....

Then I went to the loo and some small clots are normal... but I passed a huge thick clot that was about 1 x 1 1/2 inches. It really shocked me... i've never done that before.

Then the cramps got worse and I mean bad.... I used to have these cramps when I was in school and when they came on I'd literally have to crawl to my parents room for help. Then i'd be off school for days drugged up on pain killers. That is why I went on the pill....

So I took some pain killers and tried desperately not to throw up... I felt soooo sick.. and now its easing alot.

but I'm worrying.. was this another chemical? or do I have endo or something? Was my pill masking something all these years? x


----------



## mamadonna

ahh ebony you poor thing i hope the pain sudsides,not sure what that could be,really hope it wasnt another chemical,maybe ask doc the next time you are there,will ur blood tests show up anything:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks... I hope so. I suppose I'll just have to wait and see. :shrug:

Just had my raspberry leaf tea :sick: That stuff is awful. :wacko: x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya ebs, i'm sorry you feel so bad x

can i ask, why are you drinking raspberry leaf tea? i heard it can cause really bad cramps and that's why it's not advised in pregnancy until your are coming up to your due date? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya ebs, i'm sorry you feel so bad x
> 
> can i ask, why are you drinking raspberry leaf tea? i heard it can cause really bad cramps and that's why it's not advised in pregnancy until your are coming up to your due date? x

It is meant to tone your uterus if you drink it up to ovulation and I think maybe my lining isn't responding well enough to the progesterone. :wacko: :shrug: :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i was actually told the opposite; i was overdue with Taylor and was advised by the MW to start drinking the tea as it helps make your uterus contract which can kick start labour - she told me not to panic if i had small bleeds as it can have that effect - could this have been why you've been in pain? 

if you google it, it's a bit like vitex i think x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i was actually told the opposite; i was overdue with Taylor and was advised by the MW to start drinking the tea as it helps make your uterus contract which can kick start labour - she told me not to panic if i had small bleeds as it can have that effect - could this have been why you've been in pain?
> 
> if you google it, it's a bit like vitex i think x

Well it does say not to take it after ovulation because it can cause contractions but its meant to tone the uterus... I might read up on it again. :wacko:

I did think earlier it could be connected. Hmmm... might stop drinking the rank stuff. :rofl:

Back to google... :haha:


----------



## DVSVXN

well i did another opk and it look almost positive, but my saliva ones still neg so slightly confused.Ill put a pic up later and see what u guys think


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well i did another opk and it look almost positive, but my saliva ones still neg so slightly confused.Ill put a pic up later and see what u guys think

Its so strange. You must be pregnant :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well i did another opk and it look almost positive, but my saliva ones still neg so slightly confused.Ill put a pic up later and see what u guys think
> 
> Its so strange. You must be pregnant :shrug:Click to expand...

It is weird i mean my saliva one doesnt even show the start of the ferns when u start fertile period. so confused


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well i did another opk and it look almost positive, but my saliva ones still neg so slightly confused.Ill put a pic up later and see what u guys think
> 
> Its so strange. You must be pregnant :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It is weird i mean my saliva one doesnt even show the start of the ferns when u start fertile period. so confusedClick to expand...

Have you tried a different brand of opk's? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well i did another opk and it look almost positive, but my saliva ones still neg so slightly confused.Ill put a pic up later and see what u guys think
> 
> Its so strange. You must be pregnant :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It is weird i mean my saliva one doesnt even show the start of the ferns when u start fertile period. so confusedClick to expand...
> 
> Have you tried a different brand of opk's? xClick to expand...

Nope just WONDFO its a really good and trusted brand

Weird tho my ticker says its one of my most fertile days today but im still getting a neg saliva.will add the pic of the test soon


----------



## mamadonna

this morning opk and digi :wohoo:i'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1064.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> this morning opk and digi :wohoo:i'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo!! Mamadonna go get that eggy!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

hopefully we've got it covered this month:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hopefully we've got it covered this month:thumbup:

I hope so. :thumbup: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you this month. :happydance:

Is quiet in here again. 

Well I've had a bad day on my diet. I just cracked :wacko: Oh well I'm going to try and do some dog walking tomorrow to compensate and have a very light breakfast and lunch ready for my sunday dinner. 

I'm dying to see if vitamin b complex does anything for me... x


----------



## DVSVXN

woohoo mamadonna catch the egg.Im still confused on mine but if i am going to ov on time (tomorrow or tuesday) then we have it all covered lol.but still unsure

these are all the tests ive done in the last few days
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1252.jpg
and these are the 2 i did yesterday
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1256.jpg


----------



## mamadonna

test are definately getting darker there,i would say any day now dvsvxn:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> test are definately getting darker there,i would say any day now dvsvxn:thumbup:

I agree. go catch that eggy DVSVXN :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :wave:

Well I royally screwed up my diet yesterday and had a huge binge. I ate about 80 points :blush: I'm really mad at myself as I've probably scewed up my weigh in tomorrow but not much I can do about it.

How is everyone else? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebony i have done really bad on my diet this week,but like you said nothing i can do about in now,but i enjoyed every point lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebony i have done really bad on my diet this week,but like you said nothing i can do about in now,but i enjoyed every point lol

:rofl:

Well tomorrow is the start of a new week. I just hope I've lost something... lol :dohh:


----------



## DVSVXN

Fingers crossed it is soon then ive covered it hehe.Getting cramping but its higher up then normal


----------



## mamadonna

if you have stuck to it the rest of the time there is no reason why you'll not have lost think positive weight loss thoughts lol!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> if you have stuck to it the rest of the time there is no reason why you'll not have lost think positive weight loss thoughts lol!!

I wish that worked! :haha: I'd be a right skinnie minnie... lol :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Fingers crossed it is soon then ive covered it hehe.Getting cramping but its higher up then normal

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

lol me to

fingers crossed dvsvxn:thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

hoping so, feeling positive hehe


----------



## mamadonna

thats what i like to hear,i'm off now gotta get kids bathed etc,school tomorrow


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thats what i like to hear,i'm off now gotta get kids bathed etc,school tomorrow

I beg this is your busiest night getting everything ready. :wacko:

Where is everyone else? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thats what i like to hear,i'm off now gotta get kids bathed etc,school tomorrow
> 
> I beg this is your busiest night getting everything ready. :wacko:
> 
> Where is everyone else? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug: xClick to expand...

:shrug: they seem to have gone quiet again lol.
Well im off to the gym for a couple of hours before work.


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thats what i like to hear,i'm off now gotta get kids bathed etc,school tomorrow
> 
> I beg this is your busiest night getting everything ready. :wacko:
> 
> Where is everyone else? Britt? Jeffsar? Erin? :shrug: xClick to expand...

sundays are always very busy,not what you need on a sunday but i'm used to it,the worst of it is they are wide awake with them just having the week off with lots of lovely lie ins,so i can just imagine what its gonna be like in here tomorrow morning!!

afm i'm in bloody agony on my right side so i guess i'm ovulating tonight,hope i feel up to :sex: later cos i'm feeling so uncomfortable


----------



## DVSVXN

well my opk test today was faint so by the looks of it i oved either friday,sat or sunday so hoping sunday morning was good enough hehe.


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Guess what!! I've lost another 2 lbs :happydance: Can't believe it after how much I ate this weekend :blush: but I'm so pleased. There is one benefit to being this fat :rofl: the weight comes off pretty easy. 

Only CD6 for me so nothing to tell really. Going to ring up about my CD2 bloods later. :happydance:

Mamadonna... hope all that pain was worth it and you have it covered. :thumbup:

DVSVXN... if you ovulated at the weekend... did you get it covered? x


----------



## jeffsar

i'm here!!!

we've had a very hectic weekend and i am struggling getting on here during the week as work is crazy - thinking of you all though! 

ebs - well done on weight loss!
mama - fx'd you caught that eggy - it came around fast this month! 
dvsvxn - are you sure you are not pregnant!?

hope everyone is well x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm here!!!
> 
> we've had a very hectic weekend and i am struggling getting on here during the week as work is crazy - thinking of you all though!
> 
> ebs - well done on weight loss!
> mama - fx'd you caught that eggy - it came around fast this month!
> dvsvxn - are you sure you are not pregnant!?
> 
> hope everyone is well x

Hi Jeffsar :wave:

Its great to see you. I worry about you and Britt if I don't hear anything from you... lol

Well I rang about my CD2 tests and they all came back ok and I just cried.... I wanted them to find something that can be easily fixed. Anyway I've ranted enough in my journal so I won't bore you to tears. :nope:

They wouldn't tell me about DH's SA which probably isn't back but it made me mad. and now I'm worried its him and he won't deal with it well... and he hates doctors etc.... 

I wish I had enough money to go private... psychics keep telling me I need to relax and ll this waiting is killing me.. :cry:


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!!

hope your all okay.

Ebs, thats good news that there is nothing wrong, i know like you say if there was they could try and fix it but this way it means it might be a lot easier to fix with natural things like you are trying this time. And if it is hubby then i have heard that is sorted a lot easier.

Jeffsar how are you feeling? 

Mamadonna - good luck hope you have caught that eggy!!

DVSVXN - its very strange how you have been, have you tried a few different preg tests?

anyone heard from Erin?

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> hope your all okay.
> 
> Ebs, thats good news that there is nothing wrong, i know like you say if there was they could try and fix it but this way it means it might be a lot easier to fix with natural things like you are trying this time. And if it is hubby then i have heard that is sorted a lot easier.
> 
> Jeffsar how are you feeling?
> 
> Mamadonna - good luck hope you have caught that eggy!!
> 
> DVSVXN - its very strange how you have been, have you tried a few different preg tests?
> 
> anyone heard from Erin?
> 
> xxx

I know... I think i'm just having a bad day and not coping with it all at the moment.

I even emailed Gail to see if she did any sort of update readings to see if she still sees Feb/March but she says she won't be able to doanother reading until after March because of my first reading. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

oh and no.... no heard anything from Erin :nope: x


----------



## DVSVXN

well done on the weightloss ebs :)
If i did ov on the weekend iits all covered :haha: but i havent had any big cramping so really not sure.
Have only done a couple of tests at the doctors last week and they were neg, she said if i was preg id have been under 3 weeks.Imgoing to see if :witch: turns up whens im due around the 16th give or take. But im treating it as if i am preg lol.
I have been peeing heaps (no infections or anything they checked it) itchy nipples, more tired.


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well done on the weightloss ebs :)
> If i did ov on the weekend iits all covered :haha: but i havent had any big cramping so really not sure.
> Have only done a couple of tests at the doctors last week and they were neg, she said if i was preg id have been under 3 weeks.Imgoing to see if :witch: turns up whens im due around the 16th give or take. But im treating it as if i am preg lol.
> I have been peeing heaps (no infections or anything they checked it) itchy nipples, more tired.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

I had my very own pity party this afternoon and ate my body weight in chocolate. :cry:

Ok... pity party over... I WILL get my BFP this cycle because Gail and Star say so so nuh nuh nuh nuh nuh... :rofl: Oh... I neeeeed hope... :wacko: 

Off to DH's Aunties to do her nails in a short while. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks eb.
Fingers crossed its your turn, according to all mine im going to get preggos soon with gail saying april andother said to me they felt sooner so wellsee


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, sorry i've not been on much - work is crazy just now - and i still haven't plucked up the courage to tell them!! i need to soon as i look huge and they've probably guessed already....

britt, how are you? i'm feeling so much better - still a bit sick, but nothing in comparison to how it was - can't beleive that's me off to 2nd tri on wednesday! only two weeks until we see baby britt again too!

ebs - step away from the chocolate! you should be pleased the tests are normal - if it's the spermies that's the problem they have loads of ways to 'help' - it's easier to fix the man! 

mamadonna - i keep missing you! we'll catch up soon.

dvsvxn - take a pregnancy test! 

erin, come back we love you x


----------



## DVSVXN

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, sorry i've not been on much - work is crazy just now - and i still haven't plucked up the courage to tell them!! i need to soon as i look huge and they've probably guessed already....
> 
> britt, how are you? i'm feeling so much better - still a bit sick, but nothing in comparison to how it was - can't beleive that's me off to 2nd tri on wednesday! only two weeks until we see baby britt again too!
> 
> ebs - step away from the chocolate! you should be pleased the tests are normal - if it's the spermies that's the problem they have loads of ways to 'help' - it's easier to fix the man!
> 
> mamadonna - i keep missing you! we'll catch up soon.
> 
> dvsvxn - take a pregnancy test!
> 
> erin, come back we love you x

ive done 2 and they were neg im trying not to get my hopes up.What are the best tests for results early one? The docs ones were the casste style.


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thanks eb.
> Fingers crossed its your turn, according to all mine im going to get preggos soon with gail saying april andother said to me they felt sooner so wellsee

Yeah.. I see they all feel you'll have a baby by the end of the year. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, sorry i've not been on much - work is crazy just now - and i still haven't plucked up the courage to tell them!! i need to soon as i look huge and they've probably guessed already....
> 
> britt, how are you? i'm feeling so much better - still a bit sick, but nothing in comparison to how it was - can't beleive that's me off to 2nd tri on wednesday! only two weeks until we see baby britt again too!
> 
> ebs - step away from the chocolate! you should be pleased the tests are normal - if it's the spermies that's the problem they have loads of ways to 'help' - it's easier to fix the man!
> 
> mamadonna - i keep missing you! we'll catch up soon.
> 
> dvsvxn - take a pregnancy test!
> 
> erin, come back we love you x

ooooh baby jeffsar is a plum now! :rofl:

I'd tell them now you are 12 weeks but I do understand why you'd worry. What happened with the job offer you had previously?

I have stepped away from the chocolate.... :blush: and I'm going to earn back those points on my exercise bike over this week to make up for it. That will teach me! :haha:

Sooo glad you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks eb.
> Fingers crossed its your turn, according to all mine im going to get preggos soon with gail saying april andother said to me they felt sooner so wellsee
> 
> Yeah.. I see they all feel you'll have a baby by the end of the year. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun im keeping positive tmi my cervix is low and soft tho


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya girls, sorry i've not been on much - work is crazy just now - and i still haven't plucked up the courage to tell them!! i need to soon as i look huge and they've probably guessed already....
> 
> britt, how are you? i'm feeling so much better - still a bit sick, but nothing in comparison to how it was - can't beleive that's me off to 2nd tri on wednesday! only two weeks until we see baby britt again too!
> 
> ebs - step away from the chocolate! you should be pleased the tests are normal - if it's the spermies that's the problem they have loads of ways to 'help' - it's easier to fix the man!
> 
> mamadonna - i keep missing you! we'll catch up soon.
> 
> dvsvxn - take a pregnancy test!
> 
> erin, come back we love you x
> 
> ive done 2 and they were neg im trying not to get my hopes up.What are the best tests for results early one? The docs ones were the casste style.Click to expand...

Why don't you buy some cheap sensitive ones off ebay then you can use as many as you want. :thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

oh thats an idea-ive never really used ebay i stick with good ol trademe but they arnt alowed to sell preg tests on them


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks eb.
> Fingers crossed its your turn, according to all mine im going to get preggos soon with gail saying april andother said to me they felt sooner so wellsee
> 
> Yeah.. I see they all feel you'll have a baby by the end of the year. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im keeping positive tmi my cervix is low and soft thoClick to expand...

Well you have until April to concieve for the predictions to be right. If I get my bfp this month (March) I'll be due near the end of Nov so April would of course be December. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks eb.
> Fingers crossed its your turn, according to all mine im going to get preggos soon with gail saying april andother said to me they felt sooner so wellsee
> 
> Yeah.. I see they all feel you'll have a baby by the end of the year. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im keeping positive tmi my cervix is low and soft thoClick to expand...
> 
> Well you have until April to concieve for the predictions to be right. If I get my bfp this month (March) I'll be due near the end of Nov so April would of course be December. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

fingers crossed can be prego buddys but looking at calculators id have to concieve by the end of march to be due in december.Hoping this is mine now i have been feeling sick when i had milk this morning and a hot choc.We just had a 4.5 earthquake in wellington :( hoping we arnt getting a big one like christchurch yet,we are meant to be getting one ek.Tummys feeling sick now


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks eb.
> Fingers crossed its your turn, according to all mine im going to get preggos soon with gail saying april andother said to me they felt sooner so wellsee
> 
> Yeah.. I see they all feel you'll have a baby by the end of the year. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im keeping positive tmi my cervix is low and soft thoClick to expand...
> 
> Well you have until April to concieve for the predictions to be right. If I get my bfp this month (March) I'll be due near the end of Nov so April would of course be December. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed can be prego buddys but looking at calculators id have to concieve by the end of march to be due in december.Hoping this is mine now i have been feeling sick when i had milk this morning and a hot choc.We just had a 4.5 earthquake in wellington :( hoping we arnt getting a big one like christchurch yet,we are meant to be getting one ek.Tummys feeling sick nowClick to expand...

Oh no! Thats frightening. x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer was a little freaky. Having small cramps atm and put off a few foods ekk tmi my nipples are almost raw :/ so sore


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls hope ur all well,have i missed anything?

writing this month off girls me and hubby havent spoke hardly the last couple of days so missed my most fertile days sat was the last day we:sex: so just gonna relax this month,no use getting my hopes built up

we are ok now but still need to talk,which is never easy in my house:dohh:


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> morning girls hope ur all well,have i missed anything?
> 
> writing this month off girls me and hubby havent spoke hardly the last couple of days so missed my most fertile days sat was the last day we:sex: so just gonna relax this month,no use getting my hopes built up
> 
> we are ok now but still need to talk,which is never easy in my house:dohh:

Hey just realised we are on the same day of cycle :D 
Im getting little tummy craps and feeling off foods a bit more and feeling sick a bit.trying not to get my hopes up.My tests were getting lighter so looks like i ovd early tho


----------



## mamadonna

we most certainly are:thumbup:

fingers crossed for you hun

i'm off to get some shopping


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning girls hope ur all well,have i missed anything?
> 
> writing this month off girls me and hubby havent spoke hardly the last couple of days so missed my most fertile days sat was the last day we:sex: so just gonna relax this month,no use getting my hopes built up
> 
> we are ok now but still need to talk,which is never easy in my house:dohh:

Awww Mamadonna :hugs: hope it wasn't anything too serious. Me & DH are bickering at the moment on and off and I put it down to ttc. :dohh: If you ever need to rant just pm me and I'll listen. 

I don't think you've missed anything. :nope: Its been pretty quiet. x


----------



## britt24

Hi everyone

Ebs just looked at your chart and the pattern of it from last month to this, and i think you are a day infront already so your supplement might be working look at the peaks and the days they are on to when they were last month. 


How are you? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning girls hope ur all well,have i missed anything?
> 
> writing this month off girls me and hubby havent spoke hardly the last couple of days so missed my most fertile days sat was the last day we:sex: so just gonna relax this month,no use getting my hopes built up
> 
> we are ok now but still need to talk,which is never easy in my house:dohh:
> 
> Awww Mamadonna :hugs: hope it wasn't anything too serious. Me & DH are bickering at the moment on and off and I put it down to ttc. :dohh: If you ever need to rant just pm me and I'll listen.
> 
> I don't think you've missed anything. :nope: Its been pretty quiet. xClick to expand...

it wasnt everything too serious,totally ttc related too much stress,and here's me wanting a stress free month:dohh:

anyway its sorted thankfully

i was beginning to think he had gone off the whole ttc idea but he assures me he hasnt

me and hubby never argue we just go quiet which i think sometimes its worse so i cornered him yesturday i hopefully got it sorted out :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Ebs just looked at your chart and the pattern of it from last month to this, and i think you are a day infront already so your supplement might be working look at the peaks and the days they are on to when they were last month.
> 
> 
> How are you? xxx

Oh wow... just had a look and added this month to my chart overlay to check it out and you're right. Thank you so much for pointing this out. :happydance: I hope this means I ovulate early. :happydance:

I'm ok thanks. Not doing well on my diet this week but i'm sure I'll pull it back.

How are you? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Ebs just looked at your chart and the pattern of it from last month to this, and i think you are a day infront already so your supplement might be working look at the peaks and the days they are on to when they were last month.
> 
> 
> How are you? xxx
> 
> Oh wow... just had a look and added this month to my chart overlay to check it out and you're right. Thank you so much for pointing this out. :happydance: I hope this means I ovulate early. :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Not doing well on my diet this week but i'm sure I'll pull it back.
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...


thats alright i check your chart everyday even if i dont have time to post anything so it was first thing i noticed. fingers crossed it does mean early ovulatoin !!:happydance:

you can pull it back dont let it go cos you have done so well think of the hard work you have done. :hugs:

im fine thanks not felt sick today or yesterday so think it is passing cant believe i have managed to escape being sick! xx


----------



## mamadonna

forgot to tell you all earlier i got another pos opk 2day totally confused now :dohh::shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning girls hope ur all well,have i missed anything?
> 
> writing this month off girls me and hubby havent spoke hardly the last couple of days so missed my most fertile days sat was the last day we:sex: so just gonna relax this month,no use getting my hopes built up
> 
> we are ok now but still need to talk,which is never easy in my house:dohh:
> 
> Awww Mamadonna :hugs: hope it wasn't anything too serious. Me & DH are bickering at the moment on and off and I put it down to ttc. :dohh: If you ever need to rant just pm me and I'll listen.
> 
> I don't think you've missed anything. :nope: Its been pretty quiet. xClick to expand...
> 
> it wasnt everything too serious,totally ttc related too much stress,and here's me wanting a stress free month:dohh:
> 
> anyway its sorted thankfully
> 
> i was beginning to think he had gone off the whole ttc idea but he assures me he hasnt
> 
> me and hubby never argue we just go quiet which i think sometimes its worse so i cornered him yesturday i hopefully got it sorted out :hugs:Click to expand...

Its hard to totally relax isn't it? Someone yesterday got their bfp and said it was their most relaxed month because they assumed they were out from the start due to the side they were meant to ovulate or something. I keep getting told by the psychics thats the one thing I need to do but no matter how hard I try I just can't relax enough. I can't wait to get my FS appointment date through so maybe I can try and relax knowing when the help will start. 

When do you start your blood tests? x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> forgot to tell you all earlier i got another pos opk 2day totally confused now :dohh::shrug:

Hi Mamadonna!

ooh great so you are still in your f window then so you can still catch it xx


----------



## mamadonna

i really dont kno because sat was pos then sun neg didnt test mon or tues then pos today,my temps are quite high so i'll just see what happens tomorrow hopefully its not too late


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Ebs just looked at your chart and the pattern of it from last month to this, and i think you are a day infront already so your supplement might be working look at the peaks and the days they are on to when they were last month.
> 
> 
> How are you? xxx
> 
> Oh wow... just had a look and added this month to my chart overlay to check it out and you're right. Thank you so much for pointing this out. :happydance: I hope this means I ovulate early. :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Not doing well on my diet this week but i'm sure I'll pull it back.
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats alright i check your chart everyday even if i dont have time to post anything so it was first thing i noticed. fingers crossed it does mean early ovulatoin !!:happydance:
> 
> you can pull it back dont let it go cos you have done so well think of the hard work you have done. :hugs:
> 
> im fine thanks not felt sick today or yesterday so think it is passing cant believe i have managed to escape being sick! xxClick to expand...

Thanks... i'm trying. Tomorrow is a good day to get the diet back on track because I'm at college so I can't eat anything bad. :thumbup:

You check my chart everyday? Awww thats so sweet. :hugs:

I just looked at your sig and noticed Baby Britt is a prune now! :haha: 10 weeks and 3 days... Its flying by... not long until your scan. :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

my weigh day ebony not looking forward to it


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> forgot to tell you all earlier i got another pos opk 2day totally confused now :dohh::shrug:

That is weird because you temp is up high as though you have already ovulated. Maybe you just need on more shot at make up :sex: to make sure. :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

yeah it wouldnt hurt i suppose


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> my weigh day ebony not looking forward to it

Oh dear... well whatever happes at least you'll know where you stand weight wise and can draw a line under it and carry on. x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'm ok about it its my own fault for baking muffins:blush:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Ebs just looked at your chart and the pattern of it from last month to this, and i think you are a day infront already so your supplement might be working look at the peaks and the days they are on to when they were last month.
> 
> 
> How are you? xxx
> 
> Oh wow... just had a look and added this month to my chart overlay to check it out and you're right. Thank you so much for pointing this out. :happydance: I hope this means I ovulate early. :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Not doing well on my diet this week but i'm sure I'll pull it back.
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats alright i check your chart everyday even if i dont have time to post anything so it was first thing i noticed. fingers crossed it does mean early ovulatoin !!:happydance:
> 
> you can pull it back dont let it go cos you have done so well think of the hard work you have done. :hugs:
> 
> im fine thanks not felt sick today or yesterday so think it is passing cant believe i have managed to escape being sick! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks... i'm trying. Tomorrow is a good day to get the diet back on track because I'm at college so I can't eat anything bad. :thumbup:
> 
> You check my chart everyday? Awww thats so sweet. :hugs:
> 
> I just looked at your sig and noticed Baby Britt is a prune now! :haha: 10 weeks and 3 days... Its flying by... not long until your scan. :happydance:Click to expand...


yeah i do honest everyday!

i know what a fruit to pick a prune lol.

i know i cant wait it was 2 weeks monday just gone so coming round fast.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yeah i'm ok about it its my own fault for baking muffins:blush:

Mmmm...... must be hard having kids in the house and being tempted by the stuff they like eating. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Ebs just looked at your chart and the pattern of it from last month to this, and i think you are a day infront already so your supplement might be working look at the peaks and the days they are on to when they were last month.
> 
> 
> How are you? xxx
> 
> Oh wow... just had a look and added this month to my chart overlay to check it out and you're right. Thank you so much for pointing this out. :happydance: I hope this means I ovulate early. :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Not doing well on my diet this week but i'm sure I'll pull it back.
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats alright i check your chart everyday even if i dont have time to post anything so it was first thing i noticed. fingers crossed it does mean early ovulatoin !!:happydance:
> 
> you can pull it back dont let it go cos you have done so well think of the hard work you have done. :hugs:
> 
> im fine thanks not felt sick today or yesterday so think it is passing cant believe i have managed to escape being sick! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks... i'm trying. Tomorrow is a good day to get the diet back on track because I'm at college so I can't eat anything bad. :thumbup:
> 
> You check my chart everyday? Awww thats so sweet. :hugs:
> 
> I just looked at your sig and noticed Baby Britt is a prune now! :haha: 10 weeks and 3 days... Its flying by... not long until your scan. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i do honest everyday!
> 
> i know what a fruit to pick a prune lol.
> 
> i know i cant wait it was 2 weeks monday just gone so coming round fast.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I can't wait to see the scan pic. :happydance: i honestly can't believe what you can see so early. Its amazing. :thumbup:

Right I'm off for a nap. I tried doing exercise yesterday to burn off some of the junk I'd eaten but its just made me sooo tired. :sleep: xxx


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> yeah i'm ok about it its my own fault for baking muffins:blush:

noooo big mistake you cant bake when your dieting, i have eat them all when i bake lol xx


----------



## mamadonna

i kno its my own fault but they where worth it lol

its very hard ebony when cooking and baking for the kids


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i kno its my own fault but they where worth it lol
> 
> its very hard ebony when cooking and baking for the kids

lol

your making me want to back now lol, i might have to make some cupcakes on saturday


----------



## mamadonna

i'm chuffed to bits 2.5lbs lost:happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> i'm chuffed to bits 2.5lbs lost:happydance:

:thumbup: well done :D


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm chuffed to bits 2.5lbs lost:happydance:

Thats amazing mamadonna!!! :wohoo: Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

I'm off to college today so I'm hoping to get back on track today with the diet. Mamadonna... you've really inspired me with your loss. :thumbup:

I'm not sure if I'll do the full day at college as I'm worried about my furbaby. She has fits and with medication usually only has one every fortnight but she had one last night at about 6pm and then another at 4.30am so I'm knackered and worried. So I might go for the 1st half so I can do my exam but come home before the practical part as its a bit of a waste of time when I know what to do anyway. :shrug:

Hope everyones ok. :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

:dohh: lmao my ov test has gone darker again today,after it was darker on the weekend then went light.lol i give up :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :dohh: lmao my ov test has gone darker again today,after it was darker on the weekend then went light.lol i give up :haha:

It sounds like you either have dodgy ovulation tests or you ovulate twice. :shrug:

You better go get that eggy anyway, just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: lmao my ov test has gone darker again today,after it was darker on the weekend then went light.lol i give up :haha:
> 
> It sounds like you either have dodgy ovulation tests or you ovulate twice. :shrug:
> 
> You better go get that eggy anyway, just in case. :thumbup:Click to expand...

the tests are really good all my mates have used them. lol my body is such a mess.got the deed done on the weekend so well see


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you dvsvxn:thumbup:

you can do it ebony if i can diet any1 can cos i do love my food,i've only got 2 more lbs and i'll have lost my stone and achieved my 10 %:happydance:

hope your ok jeffsar
:hi:britt

where are you erin:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: lmao my ov test has gone darker again today,after it was darker on the weekend then went light.lol i give up :haha:
> 
> It sounds like you either have dodgy ovulation tests or you ovulate twice. :shrug:
> 
> You better go get that eggy anyway, just in case. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> the tests are really good all my mates have used them. lol my body is such a mess.got the deed done on the weekend so well seeClick to expand...

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> fingers crossed for you dvsvxn:thumbup:
> 
> you can do it ebony if i can diet any1 can cos i do love my food,i've only got 2 more lbs and i'll have lost my stone and achieved my 10 %:happydance:
> 
> hope your ok jeffsar
> :hi:britt
> 
> where are you erin:shrug:

That brilliant :thumbup: Are you going to keep going to ww as a gold member to maintain? x


----------



## mamadonna

probably if i can loose these 2 pounds this week then i might stay,is it correct that you dont pay whan you are a gold member?

oh and i had fish n chips 4 tea,very naughty:blush:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> probably if i can loose these 2 pounds this week then i might stay,is it correct that you dont pay whan you are a gold member?
> 
> oh and i had fish n chips 4 tea,very naughty:blush:

Mmmm chips.... lol :wacko:

Yes once you have lost your weight and you become a gold member you can attend meetings for free. :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

i ebs just a quick visit tonite hows things?

will defo keep going when its free lol do you still do ww on line?i dont kno what my goal weight is:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i ebs just a quick visit tonite hows things?
> 
> will defo keep going when its free lol do you still do ww on line?i dont kno what my goal weight is:shrug:

Yep still doing ww online but just haven't for a few days. :blush: I signed up for 3 months so I better get back on it.

Today is yet another bad day.... :dohh: the doctor is ringing DH on Wednesday to discuss SA results but receptionist couldn't find any results on the computer system so its just a waiting game now..... again! lol Its killing me and now I'm worried about DH.

Had a meltdown this morning and totally lost the plot with DH screaming at him and hitting hm because he wouldn't get up. I feel awful. I think its stress, fur baby being ill and coming off my anti depressants. Ugh.. I'm sick of this...

Going to see some friends tomorrow so hoping its a good escape from it all.

Going to try and make it up to DH tonight too... I feel awful. :cry: x


----------



## mamadonna

aw hun i kno how you feel i had a wee episode at the beginin of the week,i'm sure hubby understands

its such a stressful time and going to see some friends will help u forget for a bit,i love spending time with the girls,

try not to worry to much about sa results,i'm keeping my fingers crossed all is ok which im sure it will be:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> aw hun i kno how you feel i had a wee episode at the beginin of the week,i'm sure hubby understands
> 
> its such a stressful time and going to see some friends will help u forget for a bit,i love spending time with the girls,
> 
> try not to worry to much about sa results,i'm keeping my fingers crossed all is ok which im sure it will be:hugs:

Thanks. I'm going to try and concentrate on my cycle as that is the only thing I can try and control right now. I can't wait to see if I ovulate early or if my luteal phase is longer this month. :happydance:

Yep can't wait to catch up with the gossip tomorrow. :thumbup:

Have you got any plans this weekend? x


----------



## DVSVXN

Hope everyones doing well. Been busy so far working. My big brother came down from auckland yestday-havent seen him in almost 2 years and got to finaly meet his fionce - shes lovely ended up having a few wines with dinner with her. Did a bit of wedding talk, so excited even though its not until january. 
Been having some cramps so not sure if af is going to show early im not due for over a week :/


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Hope everyones doing well. Been busy so far working. My big brother came down from auckland yestday-havent seen him in almost 2 years and got to finaly meet his fionce - shes lovely ended up having a few wines with dinner with her. Did a bit of wedding talk, so excited even though its not until january.
> Been having some cramps so not sure if af is going to show early im not due for over a week :/

Awww that sounds lovely. :thumbup: How come you haven't see him in so long? Does he live far away from you? x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope everyones ok and having a good weekend. i'm off to spend the days with friends which I'm really looking forward to as I could do with the distraction. :wacko:

Made up with DH :kiss: so things are back to normal after my transformation into hormonal bitch from hell. :blush: xxxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyones doing well. Been busy so far working. My big brother came down from auckland yestday-havent seen him in almost 2 years and got to finaly meet his fionce - shes lovely ended up having a few wines with dinner with her. Did a bit of wedding talk, so excited even though its not until january.
> Been having some cramps so not sure if af is going to show early im not due for over a week :/
> 
> Awww that sounds lovely. :thumbup: How come you haven't see him in so long? Does he live far away from you? xClick to expand...

When i was living in rotorua with my ex he moved up to auckland which was 3 hours away but a few months later i moved down to the capital- wellington which is 6 hours from rotorua and about 10hours from auckland. Not a nice drive at all. So was awesome to get to see him and Jo. Im going to auckland next weekend for a rally so hoping im staying closeish to where he lives so can see him again. (Auckland is alot more spreadout then wellington


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh 10 hours is a long drive! I'm not surprised you don't see each other very often. :dohh:


----------



## DVSVXN

lol shocking huh. but was awesome to see them.he asked about if a niece or nephew would be present for the wedding


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> lol shocking huh. but was awesome to see them.he asked about if a niece or nephew would be present for the wedding

Awwww... fingers crossed!!! x


----------



## mamadonna

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=177184&stc=1&d=1299344454
not sure if any1 can make this out there is defo a line cant possibly be a bfp tho cos its far to early but i thought i would share
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1078.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DVSVXN

I can just see the second line, could be evap line? fingers crossed for you tho


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna!!! I can't see anything on this photo but I could defo see something on the photo you text me. I have my fingers crossed for you...

Keep testing :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Where is everyone? :shrug:

Mamadonna & DVSVXN.... good luck with this next week of your 2ww. :thumbup: Can't wait for the symptom spotting and the poas!!! :happydance:

Well I'm just waiting to ovulate and hoping I ovulate early. [-o&lt;

Whats everyone else up to? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs not up to much,made some soup and homemade bread yummy!

did another test and there was a very faintn line again.i think its a faulty batch,but they are all gone so no more testing till its time

got a tarot reading off gail,couldnt resist she said i would fall pg soon and give birth by the end of the year,so that only leaves this cycle and nxt


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebs not up to much,made some soup and homemade bread yummy!
> 
> did another test and there was a very faintn line again.i think its a faulty batch,but they are all gone so no more testing till its time
> 
> got a tarot reading off gail,couldnt resist she said i would fall pg soon and give birth by the end of the year,so that only leaves this cycle and nxt

Ooooh yummmm! :thumbup: I've just had my sunday dinner at the inlaws. I'm dreading my weigh in tomorrow and I've just eaten chocolate, crisps etc all week. :blush:

I honestly think this could be it. I'll be stalking your chart daily so pleeaaase keep it updated... lol. She predicts this cycle for me too. :thumbup: I hope this is it for us. We can catch up with Jeffsar & Britt!! :happydance: 

I wonder how Erin is getting on? x


----------



## mamadonna

i havent seen any of the girls on here for ages just you dv and me,where are they all:shrug: i hope jeffsar has gotten over her sickness

i promise i'll keep it updated lol,i just keep forgetting :dohh:


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> hi ebs not up to much,made some soup and homemade bread yummy!
> 
> did another test and there was a very faintn line again.i think its a faulty batch,but they are all gone so no more testing till its time
> 
> got a tarot reading off gail,couldnt resist she said i would fall pg soon and give birth by the end of the year,so that only leaves this cycle and nxt

ohhh fingers crossed we both get it,bubs would be close to each other if shes right.

thanks ebs i have a feeling in going to come on early been cramping for a few days


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i havent seen any of the girls on here for ages just you dv and me,where are they all:shrug: i hope jeffsar has gotten over her sickness
> 
> i promise i'll keep it updated lol,i just keep forgetting :dohh:

Last time she was on she said she was feeling alot better. :thumbup:

I hope we get preggers soon. I'm seriously not coping and wondering if I've got endo or pcos or something. :wacko: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi ebs not up to much,made some soup and homemade bread yummy!
> 
> did another test and there was a very faintn line again.i think its a faulty batch,but they are all gone so no more testing till its time
> 
> got a tarot reading off gail,couldnt resist she said i would fall pg soon and give birth by the end of the year,so that only leaves this cycle and nxt
> 
> ohhh fingers crossed we both get it,bubs would be close to each other if shes right.
> 
> thanks ebs i have a feeling in going to come on early been cramping for a few daysClick to expand...

Cramping can be a pregnancy symptom though. :thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi ebs not up to much,made some soup and homemade bread yummy!
> 
> did another test and there was a very faintn line again.i think its a faulty batch,but they are all gone so no more testing till its time
> 
> got a tarot reading off gail,couldnt resist she said i would fall pg soon and give birth by the end of the year,so that only leaves this cycle and nxt
> 
> ohhh fingers crossed we both get it,bubs would be close to each other if shes right.
> 
> thanks ebs i have a feeling in going to come on early been cramping for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> Cramping can be a pregnancy symptom though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

true its the same as i had last time though [-o&lt;


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi ebs not up to much,made some soup and homemade bread yummy!
> 
> did another test and there was a very faintn line again.i think its a faulty batch,but they are all gone so no more testing till its time
> 
> got a tarot reading off gail,couldnt resist she said i would fall pg soon and give birth by the end of the year,so that only leaves this cycle and nxt
> 
> ohhh fingers crossed we both get it,bubs would be close to each other if shes right.
> 
> thanks ebs i have a feeling in going to come on early been cramping for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> Cramping can be a pregnancy symptom though. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> true its the same as i had last time though [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I've got my fingers crossed for all of us. xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

thatd be cool if weare all due around the same time


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thatd be cool if weare all due around the same time

Don't... I'm getting giddy now!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thatd be cool if weare all due around the same time
> 
> Don't... I'm getting giddy now!!! :haha: xxxClick to expand...

\\:D/ i got happy thoughts :D 
ohhh its so cold this morning-autums here so hard to get up for the gym


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thatd be cool if weare all due around the same time
> 
> Don't... I'm getting giddy now!!! :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> \\:D/ i got happy thoughts :D
> ohhh its so cold this morning-autums here so hard to get up for the gymClick to expand...

Its been lovely and sunny here today for once. We've been for a lovely dog walk. x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh nice we had a good summer up to 27degrees some days,got a really nice tan as well so bring on summer next yr-ill have my bikini body


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> oh nice we had a good summer up to 27degrees some days,got a really nice tan as well so bring on summer next yr-ill have my bikini body

Bikini body? I would scare folk. :haha: I look like a fat milk bottle... I dont tan... lol x


----------



## DVSVXN

aww yer im finally tonning up got some wicked leg and arm muscle and abs are shaping nicely.im the only one in my fam that tans-i get really olive but the fest of them go pink then back to white....sure im adopted


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> aww yer im finally tonning up got some wicked leg and arm muscle and abs are shaping nicely.im the only one in my fam that tans-i get really olive but the fest of them go pink then back to white....sure im adopted

lol... I go red then white... lol.. I don't cope in summer even here in the uk. :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

lol even when i lived there i was the dark child-cant wait to go back


----------



## mamadonna

where is every1:shrug:


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! I miss you all I've just decided to stay away from the forums and 'try' to take my mind off of all this -- I just got a pos. OPK, so I'm sure I'll have at least one more day of positive, if not two.. and O on Wednesday.. but I wanted to let you know that I'm fine.. just overwhelmed on the forums :) 
Good luck to all of you!!! xxxxxx
FX'd we get our St. patty's babies!


----------



## DVSVXN

Hey hope everyones going ok.
Im still getting butterfly like feelings in my tummy lol


----------



## mamadonna

lovely to see your ok erin,fingers crossed this is ur cycle

afm i'm out girls temps are pre af and the cramps have started so i reckon this is defo it,oh well a christmas baby it will be


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> lovely to see your ok erin,fingers crossed this is ur cycle
> 
> afm i'm out girls temps are pre af and the cramps have started so i reckon this is defo it,oh well a christmas baby it will be

ya not out until she shows :thumbup: fingers crossed tho.
I've only got light cramping and butterflys :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you but i'm not building my hopes up....i could scream,mind you i wasnt really expecting it this month,dont kno how much longer i can go on like this tho,i'm 36 in a couple of weeks i think i might call it a day after 1 more cycle


----------



## DVSVXN

aw hugs hun could got to ntnp? Next cycle is my 24th :0 that came around fast


----------



## mamadonna

24th my word you must be fed up to hun:hugs:

i'm not sure what i'll do ntnp might be the way for a little while,we have been trying for a yr in april,i'm sure if i was gonna fall pg i would have by now,i think 2 cycles has been the longest its ever taken,i've been so lucky in the past


----------



## DVSVXN

Thanks hun,yer it gets to me some times.
I bought a few baby outfits and i cuddle them everyday,they kind of give me alot of positive hope :) Imgoing to have a :baby: :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

aww thats so sweet and i love ur pma keep it up and yes you will have ur :baby:


----------



## DVSVXN

pma? lol im terrible with abbreviations.


----------



## mamadonna

positive mental attitude


----------



## DVSVXN

ohhhh blonde lol thanks.find it alot easier having support on here.plus once buba comes i will havemy certificate and hopefully working from home


----------



## mamadonna

yes i think it helps knowing ur not the only 1 going thru this


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls! I miss you all I've just decided to stay away from the forums and 'try' to take my mind off of all this -- I just got a pos. OPK, so I'm sure I'll have at least one more day of positive, if not two.. and O on Wednesday.. but I wanted to let you know that I'm fine.. just overwhelmed on the forums :)
> Good luck to all of you!!! xxxxxx
> FX'd we get our St. patty's babies!

Awww Erin we miss you but we understand. I spend so much time on here that its unhealthy. :wacko: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> fingers crossed for you but i'm not building my hopes up....i could scream,mind you i wasnt really expecting it this month,dont kno how much longer i can go on like this tho,i'm 36 in a couple of weeks i think i might call it a day after 1 more cycle

Awww mamadonna. :hugs: I know how you feel. Maybe you need a bit of ntnp time? :shrug: 

You are not out yet though. I have my fingers crossed for you... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> 24th my word you must be fed up to hun:hugs:
> 
> i'm not sure what i'll do ntnp might be the way for a little while,we have been trying for a yr in april,i'm sure if i was gonna fall pg i would have by now,i think 2 cycles has been the longest its ever taken,i've been so lucky in the past

It could be something simple that could be corrected easily like if your hormones are just off course and you need some extra supplements :shrug: when are your blood tests? x


----------



## ebony2010

Aww ladies... we need a group hug! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :haha:

I'm having yet another bad day but I'll keep my rant to my journal because I think you have enough on your plate :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 24th my word you must be fed up to hun:hugs:
> 
> i'm not sure what i'll do ntnp might be the way for a little while,we have been trying for a yr in april,i'm sure if i was gonna fall pg i would have by now,i think 2 cycles has been the longest its ever taken,i've been so lucky in the past
> 
> It could be something simple that could be corrected easily like if your hormones are just off course and you need some extra supplements :shrug: when are your blood tests? xClick to expand...

:blush:when me and hubby fell out last week i cancelled them kinda wish i hadnt,they shud have been yesturday:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Aww ladies... we need a group hug! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :haha:
> 
> I'm having yet another bad day but I'll keep my rant to my journal because I think you have enough on your plate :hugs: xxx

i'll join in on that hug:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 24th my word you must be fed up to hun:hugs:
> 
> i'm not sure what i'll do ntnp might be the way for a little while,we have been trying for a yr in april,i'm sure if i was gonna fall pg i would have by now,i think 2 cycles has been the longest its ever taken,i've been so lucky in the past
> 
> It could be something simple that could be corrected easily like if your hormones are just off course and you need some extra supplements :shrug: when are your blood tests? xClick to expand...
> 
> :blush:when me and hubby fell out last week i cancelled them kinda wish i hadnt,they shud have been yesturday:dohh:Click to expand...

Oh don't worry... you can do them next month. :hugs: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aww ladies... we need a group hug! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :haha:
> 
> I'm having yet another bad day but I'll keep my rant to my journal because I think you have enough on your plate :hugs: xxx
> 
> i'll join in on that hug:hugs:Click to expand...

I think we all need them every now and again... this ttc lark is so depressing. :cry:

I got my free cheri reading today. I ordered it in November I think... so it does take ages unless you pay but anyway... she says she sees may and a boy. :dohh: Well guess what I see NOW :brat: lol x


----------



## mamadonna

this ttc malarky is wearing me out,i think i'll go all guns blazing at it next cycle then go to ntnp(i even thought loosing weight would help:dohh:)

well off for some lunch then work:cry:


----------



## DVSVXN

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you lovely ladies we will get our :bfp: soon


----------



## ebony2010

Fingers crossed!

Well I'm feeling a bit better than I was this morning. Had ovulation cramps for 3 day and they even go down my left leg... but this morning had a bit of bleeding which must have been ovulation again but it freaked me out...

If the :witch: turns up this month after all this pain I'm gonna kick her ass :ninja: :gun: :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

:haha: i know that feeling.Going to be another wet day by the looks of it and i have the terror kids today :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :haha: i know that feeling.Going to be another wet day by the looks of it and i have the terror kids today :dohh:

The terror kids!! :haha: they sound.... errr... fun. :wacko:

Its actually been sunny and quite warm here today for a change. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

aw lucky you guys.we went from 26degrees down to 17degrees almost over night :L


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> aw lucky you guys.we went from 26degrees down to 17degrees almost over night :L

Oh I never said it was that warm :rofl: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> aw lucky you guys.we went from 26degrees down to 17degrees almost over night :L
> 
> Oh I never said it was that warm :rofl: xClick to expand...

:haha: really nice huh. got up before 7 now wishing i waited til 7.20 and do the 10min get ready hehe


----------



## mamadonna

well its bloody freezing here:cold:

i'm cramping quite strong this evenin mainly in my right side and some shooting pains low down


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> well its bloody freezing here:cold:
> 
> i'm cramping quite strong this evenin mainly in my right side and some shooting pains low down

Do you usually have those cramps? x


----------



## mamadonna

quite honestly i'm not quite sure,i get af crampsbut these have been quite strong this evening and its still another 6 days till af is due


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> quite honestly i'm not quite sure,i get af crampsbut these have been quite strong this evening and its still another 6 days till af is due

:test: :haha:

Seriously though... when are you going to test again? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm gonna wait and see if my temps go back up if they dont then i'm not,i havent got any in so i'm not gonna buy any,so as not to be tempted and get disappointed


----------



## jeffsar

hello!!!!!!
did you all think i had vanished off the face of the earth?!?!

sorry i've not been on much, my husband is away, and life is very hectic at the minute, hardly have any time to myself, but hopefully i'll be joining you all properly again soon!

hopw everyone is well; what have i missed, fill me in!!


----------



## mamadonna

omg jeffsar its about time you got urself back on here!!!lol

how you been?has the sickness stopped?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm gonna wait and see if my temps go back up if they dont then i'm not,i havent got any in so i'm not gonna buy any,so as not to be tempted and get disappointed

Yeah I understand... good luck though :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hello!!!!!!
> did you all think i had vanished off the face of the earth?!?!
> 
> sorry i've not been on much, my husband is away, and life is very hectic at the minute, hardly have any time to myself, but hopefully i'll be joining you all properly again soon!
> 
> hopw everyone is well; what have i missed, fill me in!!

OMG!!!! Is it really you???? :haha:

We missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not missed much... lol... 

Erin is taking a break from the forum and me, Mamadonna & DVS are defo getting our bfp's this month :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

well of course you are! i have my fingers crossed for you all! 
i know, i've hardly had a chance to switch computer on and to be honest, it'll be like that until friday when hubby comes home. i have work to do at home at nights and then all day in meetings, plus taylor to get organised...........
i have no idea how mamadonna does it with all her boys!!

how's britt?

how confident are we all on BFPs this month - it's the prediction month isn't it?? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm lucky mine are all up except zakk he's harder work than them all put together lol

not very confident this month :nope:


----------



## jeffsar

hun, i will keep my fingers crossed for you; ttc is not fun. if all goes well for us this time, it'll have taken a total of 3 years from ttc #2 to holding a baby......... 

lets see if any of the predictions are right! 

i'll make an effort to get on for a while tomorrow and catch up x


----------



## DVSVXN

Hope all you ladies are getting a good sleep (i think) just got home from the kids-feel like smacking my head against a wall lol one of the boys is such a little girl he crys over everything from seeing a fly to no being able to take his hat off.


----------



## mamadonna

morning all,well my temps went right down again which is strange cos they dont usually go this low till day of af(mind you i aint sleeping so well so it could be that):shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... to catch up...

*Jeffsar* I was on last night when you first posted and then after that our internet connection went on "go slow" mode and wouldn't let me post or anything. :brat: Anyway, it was lovely to see you back online. How are you coping with such a busy life and being pregnant? :shrug: Can't wait to see you back on here more... oh and britt is fine. She has her scan on Monday. :happydance:

*DVSVXN* Those kids sounds a nightmare! I hope they don't put you off kids. 

*Mamadonna* There is still time for your temps to go back up. It could be implantation or like you said, not sleeping properly. Time will tell and don't panic. I keep seeing so many women on here get their bfp's and its on the months they had no symptoms and thought they were out. Fingers crossed.

As for me.... OMG! :yipee: I think I ovualted on CD13 instead of CD18 with the vit b complex. :thumbup: I've played around with tomorrows temps on ff and its looking good. Plus it ties in with the ovulation cramps I've been having which were awful and the bleed which also was unusual for me. It also means we DTD the night before ovulation. :happydance: 

Ok... ladies we need to busy ourselves in this 2ww.... x


----------



## mamadonna

thats fab ebony fingers crossed u caught the egg!!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thats fab ebony fingers crossed u caught the egg!!!

Thanks Mamadonna. I know I shouldn't be but I'm so excited!!! :yipee:

Anyway... you shouldn't be feeling crappy because I've already told you... this is our month to get our bfp's. We've done enough waiting and now its our turn. Deal? :winkwink: x


----------



## DVSVXN

hope you got eggy eb.
And mamadonna i have my fingers crossed for you. so hope the both of yo get it this time round x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> hope you got eggy eb.
> And mamadonna i have my fingers crossed for you. so hope the both of yo get it this time round x

Thanks DVSVXN. :hugs:

How are you feeling about this cycle for you? It must be tough after 2 years but look at Jeffsar... she was ttc for 2 years before falling pregnant this time. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

im so so i still have butterflys going on.ikeep forgetting to do temps. Would be the happiest ever if i got it this cycle right at the start of the motorsport season yay


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> im so so i still have butterflys going on.ikeep forgetting to do temps. Would be the happiest ever if i got it this cycle right at the start of the motorsport season yay


We go to alot of car shows and all the women walk round with their prams and stuff.... next year that will be me :thumbup:

So are you and OH big into cars then? x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thats fab ebony fingers crossed u caught the egg!!!
> 
> Thanks Mamadonna. I know I shouldn't be but I'm so excited!!! :yipee:
> 
> Anyway... you shouldn't be feeling crappy because I've already told you... this is our month to get our bfp's. We've done enough waiting and now its our turn. Deal? :winkwink: xClick to expand...

deal!!i've changed it to impatient!


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hello!!!!!!
> did you all think i had vanished off the face of the earth?!?!
> 
> sorry i've not been on much, my husband is away, and life is very hectic at the minute, hardly have any time to myself, but hopefully i'll be joining you all properly again soon!
> 
> hopw everyone is well; what have i missed, fill me in!!
> 
> OMG!!!! Is it really you???? :haha:
> 
> We missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not missed much... lol...
> 
> Erin is taking a break from the forum and me, Mamadonna & DVS are defo getting our bfp's this month :thumbup:Click to expand...


so am I!!!!!!!!!!! :) :):thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im so so i still have butterflys going on.ikeep forgetting to do temps. Would be the happiest ever if i got it this cycle right at the start of the motorsport season yay
> 
> 
> We go to alot of car shows and all the women walk round with their prams and stuff.... next year that will be me :thumbup:
> 
> So are you and OH big into cars then? xClick to expand...

 Yes both of us so no hope for kids :D he currently has a trueno that is almost a rally car just need to get the cage put in but we both attened and take part in events. Im going to be the mumma that races until im 32weeks and then baby will be coming to events asap :haha: I'm going to have a boy/girl racer in no time


----------



## DVSVXN

:dohh: Back to the head scrathcing I just got a positive opk test yet i oved 10days ago.So slightly confused but I'm [-o&lt; It's a :bfp: :haha:

This is the test i did tonight 
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1323.jpg


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thats fab ebony fingers crossed u caught the egg!!!
> 
> Thanks Mamadonna. I know I shouldn't be but I'm so excited!!! :yipee:
> 
> Anyway... you shouldn't be feeling crappy because I've already told you... this is our month to get our bfp's. We've done enough waiting and now its our turn. Deal? :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> deal!!i've changed it to impatient!Click to expand...

:happydance: Bring on the bfp's!!! :yipee: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! Is it really you???? :haha:
> 
> We missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not missed much... lol...
> 
> Erin is taking a break from the forum and me, Mamadonna & DVS are defo getting our bfp's this month :thumbup:
> 
> 
> so am I!!!!!!!!!!! :) :):thumbup:Click to expand...

Of course!! I see from your chart that you've just ovulated. :happydance: Do you think you've covered it? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im so so i still have butterflys going on.ikeep forgetting to do temps. Would be the happiest ever if i got it this cycle right at the start of the motorsport season yay
> 
> 
> We go to alot of car shows and all the women walk round with their prams and stuff.... next year that will be me :thumbup:
> 
> So are you and OH big into cars then? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes both of us so no hope for kids :D he currently has a trueno that is almost a rally car just need to get the cage put in but we both attened and take part in events. Im going to be the mumma that races until im 32weeks and then baby will be coming to events asap :haha: I'm going to have a boy/girl racer in no timeClick to expand...

I always wanted to do rallying when I was younger. :thumbup: My DH lives in his garage doing engine rebuilds/converstions and restoring vintage vehicles. I've always been into cars so it was a match made in heaven. :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :dohh: Back to the head scrathcing I just got a positive opk test yet i oved 10days ago.So slightly confused but I'm [-o&lt; It's a :bfp: :haha:
> 
> This is the test i did tonight
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1323.jpg

:test: Have you got any hpt's? x


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> :dohh: Back to the head scrathcing I just got a positive opk test yet i oved 10days ago.So slightly confused but I'm [-o&lt; It's a :bfp: :haha:
> 
> This is the test i did tonight
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1323.jpg

That test is upside down, so it's not a positive OPK since the second line isn't as dark or darker than the control line :)


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! Is it really you???? :haha:
> 
> We missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not missed much... lol...
> 
> Erin is taking a break from the forum and me, Mamadonna & DVS are defo getting our bfp's this month :thumbup:
> 
> 
> so am I!!!!!!!!!!! :) :):thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course!! I see from your chart that you've just ovulated. :happydance: Do you think you've covered it? xxxClick to expand...

I hope so! :) We just BD'd last night on the day of Ov, so I'm hoping that DH's swimmers are fast :) FX'd! K-- done stalking the forum, I have to try to stay away to stop the obsessing! Miss you all!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi erin we miss you 2 x


----------



## DVSVXN

erin7707 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: Back to the head scrathcing I just got a positive opk test yet i oved 10days ago.So slightly confused but I'm [-o&lt; It's a :bfp: :haha:
> 
> This is the test i did tonight
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1323.jpg
> 
> That test is upside down, so it's not a positive OPK since the second line isn't as dark or darker than the control line :)Click to expand...

its noy a good photo lol its the same as the control line n person lol. 
and no hpt at home lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi erin we miss you 2 x

Yes we do..... :hugs: Can't you just maybe stalk this thread? x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

won't be on long but wanted to come by and say hello! 
how is everyone, when are you all testing??

AFM, i had MW yesterday and the HB is now audible on the doppler - and the baby is very active! MW thinks i'll start feeling kicks any day now! 

hope everyone is well,
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> won't be on long but wanted to come by and say hello!
> how is everyone, when are you all testing??
> 
> AFM, i had MW yesterday and the HB is now audible on the doppler - and the baby is very active! MW thinks i'll start feeling kicks any day now!
> 
> hope everyone is well,
> xxx

That is amazing Jeffsar!!! :happydance: I can't believe you are up to 14 weeks already. I seriously need to catch up.

Think I might be ovuation in the next couple of days so not testing for a while yet.

Got my referral to gyny at the hospital on 23rd March!!! and DH's SA came back ok except his morphology came back a little low but not too bad. :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

that's great news ebs, you'll get your answers soon and a bfp anytime now!!

i know, hard to believe i am in 2nd tri now; i never actually posted on first tri!!!
x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> that's great news ebs, you'll get your answers soon and a bfp anytime now!!
> 
> i know, hard to believe i am in 2nd tri now; i never actually posted on first tri!!!
> x

Thanks.. when you first got referred was it to gynaecology and what happened at first?

Another friend on here said 1st tri is quiet depressing with people posting over there too soon then having early miscarriages and posting goodbye threads. I'm so glad you didn;t go there with you worrying at first. :hugs: 

Are you posting in 2nd tri now? x


----------



## jeffsar

i was referred straight to a FS as if you've been trying over 12months in scotland you can go straight there. i had internal scans, blood tests, swabs - you name it. it really helped though.

i havent posted yet, but i may think about it!! i barely have time right now; rather pop on to speak to you guys!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i was referred straight to a FS as if you've been trying over 12months in scotland you can go straight there. i had internal scans, blood tests, swabs - you name it. it really helped though.
> 
> i havent posted yet, but i may think about it!! i barely have time right now; rather pop on to speak to you guys!! x

Well I'm really glad you do still post on here and that goes for Britt too. I know alot of people might have got their bfp's then left us behind. I really appreciate your support. :hugs:

I'm assuming that at the gynae they will do all the scans and stuff. :shrug: Well not long to find out. :happydance:

Got +opk today and we :sex: this morning so I'm really pleased. Also the opk was the darkest I've ever got one! Here is the pic... its the bottom one obviously... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P120311_13.01[01].jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamadonna

definately positive:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> definately positive:thumbup:

Errr mamadonna... I've been stalking your chart and if your +opk was the day of ovulation then you are 14dpo or 13dpo.... something like that... anyway... any symptoms? Not crumbled and tested? x


----------



## mamadonna

i think i o on the monday (possibly)

and no testing....i cant believe i havent i'm hoping my temps will go up


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i think i o on the monday (possibly)
> 
> and no testing....i cant believe i havent i'm hoping my temps will go up

Had another look and yeah... i agree with you on the monday. :thumbup:

Not long now until you find out either way. I am so hoping this is it for you. :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i wish i had ur pma at the mo but i guess i'll kno by monday either way


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thank you i wish i had ur pma at the mo but i guess i'll kno by monday either way

Awww I know it is hard to stay positive. I'm sure if I didn't have that gynae sppointment to look forward to after AF I'd be pretty low right now. I have read so many success stories with vit b on the 1st month that l know it is possible.

I'll just have to have the PMA for both of us!

If the stupid evil :witch: does arrive..... are you going to your blood tests? x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'll probably go for tests,think its time for a little help.

what does vit b do?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yeah i'll probably go for tests,think its time for a little help.
> 
> what does vit b do?

Vitamin B6 (taken as a complex) can increase your luteal phase but you only really need it if your lp is less than 10 days... mine was 7 days long last month. Also I think it can help with spotting before AF if you have it for quite a few days. You have plenty of days though so I wouldn't worry. I'd wait and see what the tests say. If they come up with anything then you know what you need to work on. x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i was referred straight to a FS as if you've been trying over 12months in scotland you can go straight there. i had internal scans, blood tests, swabs - you name it. it really helped though.
> 
> i havent posted yet, but i may think about it!! i barely have time right now; rather pop on to speak to you guys!! x
> 
> Well I'm really glad you do still post on here and that goes for Britt too. I know alot of people might have got their bfp's then left us behind. I really appreciate your support. :hugs:
> 
> I'm assuming that at the gynae they will do all the scans and stuff. :shrug: Well not long to find out. :happydance:
> 
> Got +opk today and we :sex: this morning so I'm really pleased. Also the opk was the darkest I've ever got one! Here is the pic... its the bottom one obviously... :dohh:Click to expand...

i would never leave you guys! if i have a chance to get on, i will be on this thread :thumbup:

def. positive opk, so well done on the :sex:

mamadonna, hello! i keep missing you!! fx'd witch stays away tomorrow and you can test!! i am sending you baby dust :dust:

hope everyone else is fine too x


----------



## jeffsar

britt - good luck for your scan, keep us posted and send us new pics of 12 week baby britt x


----------



## mamadonna

:hi: jeffsar


----------



## DVSVXN

hey guys ive been away all weekend rallying augh love my life hehe. Had about 15hrs of sleep all up since thursday night so im shattered we just drove 10 hours to get back home. Still havent have any more cramping which im happy about and af is due in a day or 2 :D


----------



## mamadonna

hi dvsvxn,sounds like u had a great weekend,i used to go motor x as a kid and i loved it


----------



## DVSVXN

It was awesome aye. Currently setting up another saving plan to get a custom made race suit (Since im so dam sort I cant find anything decent that fits) So hoping to get a black one with purple down the side made for me along with a new helmet. 
My ticker is alos wrong as I am still in the last cycle but no idea how far i am in it, no signs of af. I have had a little pain in my tummy after :sex:


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!!

Ebs, :happydance: on the pos test !! wouldnt that mean you ovulated a day earlier?? that could be great right?? and the fact you dtd on that day brilliant!! got everything crossed for you!!

Mamadonna - when will you test??? i am so excited for you its looking good!

Jeffsar - thanks i cant wait to go, but i am a little nervous at the same time!


DVSVXN - hows everything going with your cycles anything to report??

xx


----------



## DVSVXN

hey britt my clycles still in the air no signs of af yet hoping it stays that way i need to start doing tempertaures as well


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> hey britt my clycles still in the air no signs of af yet hoping it stays that way i need to start doing tempertaures as well

when was AF due?? so really you could be pregnant then??? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

Im due somewhere between now and thursday :D


----------



## HayleyJJ

what reading wud u all suggest?


----------



## DVSVXN

gail was good and has been right for a lot of people.im still waitingto see if shes right


----------



## mamadonna

hi britt i'm so nervous af usually starts spotting on a sunday night but nothing and its always full flow by 1st thing mon morning when i get outta bed,i'll buy some tests tomorrow if its still a no show

how you getting on have you had your scan?


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi britt i'm so nervous af usually starts spotting on a sunday night but nothing and its always full flow by 1st thing mon morning when i get outta bed,i'll buy some tests tomorrow if its still a no show
> 
> how you getting on have you had your scan?

wow sounds very promising, how are you not testing today???

scan is at 1pm today, so leaving here at half 12. xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not testing cos i am so nervous lol,i purposefully havent bought any test so i wouldnt get disappointed,i did a test at 5dpo and it had a faint line but i just put it down as an evap with it being so early

i bet u cant wait to see ur little 1 on that screen:happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

fingers crossed for u hun.All weekend I kept telling myself I am pregnant and im gona be a mumma lol everyone was wondering why i was so happy


----------



## mamadonna

thank you fingers crossed for you to hun


----------



## DVSVXN

Right im off to bed its nearly midnight ops lol.Have a good day ladies chat later xx


----------



## mamadonna

night night


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm not testing cos i am so nervous lol,i purposefully havent bought any test so i wouldnt get disappointed,i did a test at 5dpo and it had a faint line but i just put it down as an evap with it being so early
> 
> i bet u cant wait to see ur little 1 on that screen:happydance:


but do you promise to buy a test tomorrow?? lol i cant wait for you to test!

no i cant wait, it just seems weird cos i still dont feel pregnant, so will be v strange to see a proper baby on there today xx


----------



## mamadonna

12 weeks scans are brilliant,put pics on asap!!!

yes i promise to buy a test tomorrow i cant wait either really but at least if af doesnt turn up by tomorrow i have a good feeling it will be pos


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> 12 weeks scans are brilliant,put pics on asap!!!
> 
> yes i promise to buy a test tomorrow i cant wait either really but at least if af doesnt turn up by tomorrow i have a good feeling it will be pos


i will as soon as i get back i will post the pic on here.

good, sorry dont mean to pressure you, but i neeeeed you to test ! lol

what test will you go for?? i loved the digi test cos it was a big shock when the pregnant word came up lol, and its there in black and white. But i know they arent as sensitive and i was a day from being a week late so thats why it might have showed for me x


----------



## mamadonna

i'll probably buy a few lol,frer's and digi's:haha:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'll probably buy a few lol,frer's and digi's:haha:

lol yeah i would as well, i was like gosh i have got my BFP and i still have 2 digis and 2 frers, and i thought oh well i can give them away, but i used them all just to make sure the pos still showed.

do you know if there is anyway they can tell the sex on the 12 weeks scan??? x


----------



## mamadonna

you can look at the angle of the dangle,its called the nub if its angled up it will probs be a boy angled down for a girl(i hope i've gotten them the correct way round:blush:)


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> you can look at the angle of the dangle,its called the nub if its angled up it will probs be a boy angled down for a girl(i hope i've gotten them the correct way round:blush:)

so it will be worth me asking then?

if not i will post on here and you will have to see if you can tell, i cant wait to find out what we are having even though i dont mind which at all, i havent even got a slight preference, i just want to know lol just too impatient!

so do you think you might have a girl next?? xx


----------



## mamadonna

ask then if they can give you a good pic of the bottom end and we'll have a guess later,i never had any preference either

no i think i'll have an other boy,which is totally fine i love my boys they are a total pleasure,never have caused me any strife,so another boy would be lovely.

my sis has a little girl and she has told me how lucky i am to have boys(from what i've heard girls can be a handful lol)


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi dvsvxn,sounds like u had a great weekend,i used to go motor x as a kid and i loved it

My DH says that no matter whether we have a boy or a girl he wants to take them to do motorcross. If they are as clumsy as me I can forsee many hospital visits. :dohh: x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> ask then if they can give you a good pic of the bottom end and we'll have a guess later,i never had any preference either
> 
> no i think i'll have an other boy,which is totally fine i love my boys they are a total pleasure,never have caused me any strife,so another boy would be lovely.
> 
> my sis has a little girl and she has told me how lucky i am to have boys(from what i've heard girls can be a handful lol)

its strange cos before we got pregnant, my hubby was like i would love a little boy and i think i had that in my head as well, but as soon as we got pregnant that all went, you just want everything to be alright you dont mind boy or girl 1 baby or 5 you just want everything to be okay so all that goes.

i will ask then, and see what they say.

my sister has a little girl as well she is 16 months old, and she is just starting to become a hand ful, were as a lot of my cousins are boys and they were so good as children and werent handfuls at all so its prob true x


----------



## mamadonna

i was always falling off,once i got a nasty burn of the exhaust on my leg


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> ask then if they can give you a good pic of the bottom end and we'll have a guess later,i never had any preference either
> 
> no i think i'll have an other boy,which is totally fine i love my boys they are a total pleasure,never have caused me any strife,so another boy would be lovely.
> 
> my sis has a little girl and she has told me how lucky i am to have boys(from what i've heard girls can be a handful lol)
> 
> its strange cos before we got pregnant, my hubby was like i would love a little boy and i think i had that in my head as well, but as soon as we got pregnant that all went, you just want everything to be alright you dont mind boy or girl 1 baby or 5 you just want everything to be okay so all that goes.
> 
> i will ask then, and see what they say.
> 
> my sister has a little girl as well she is 16 months old, and she is just starting to become a hand ful, were as a lot of my cousins are boys and they were so good as children and werent handfuls at all so its prob true xClick to expand...

totally true all i every wanted was for them to be healthy


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Ebs, :happydance: on the pos test !! wouldnt that mean you ovulated a day earlier?? that could be great right?? and the fact you dtd on that day brilliant!! got everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Mamadonna - when will you test??? i am so excited for you its looking good!
> 
> Jeffsar - thanks i cant wait to go, but i am a little nervous at the same time!
> 
> 
> DVSVXN - hows everything going with your cycles anything to report??
> 
> xx

Thanks... it makes it the same ovulation date as usual but the signs were much stronger. :happydance:

I can't wait to see your scan pic!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> hey britt my clycles still in the air no signs of af yet hoping it stays that way i need to start doing tempertaures as well

Yes you do!!!!!! I need another chart to stalk! :haha: Hopefully you won't need to though. :winkwink: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Ebs, :happydance: on the pos test !! wouldnt that mean you ovulated a day earlier?? that could be great right?? and the fact you dtd on that day brilliant!! got everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Mamadonna - when will you test??? i am so excited for you its looking good!
> 
> Jeffsar - thanks i cant wait to go, but i am a little nervous at the same time!
> 
> 
> DVSVXN - hows everything going with your cycles anything to report??
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks... it makes it the same ovulation date as usual but the signs were much stronger. :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait to see your scan pic!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxClick to expand...



:happydance::happydance: great!!

its looking so good for everyone this cycle!

thanks i will post it when i get back if thats alright with everyone on here xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi britt i'm so nervous af usually starts spotting on a sunday night but nothing and its always full flow by 1st thing mon morning when i get outta bed,i'll buy some tests tomorrow if its still a no show
> 
> how you getting on have you had your scan?

OMG!!!!!!!! Mamadonna... if I could I'd drive over with a test! :rofl:

Your chart is looking great... :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

thank you ebs,i'm almost scared to go pee incase the stupid :witch: sneeks up on me


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i was always falling off,once i got a nasty burn of the exhaust on my leg

:rofl: Yep that would have been me and that will be my poor kids! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Ebs, :happydance: on the pos test !! wouldnt that mean you ovulated a day earlier?? that could be great right?? and the fact you dtd on that day brilliant!! got everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Mamadonna - when will you test??? i am so excited for you its looking good!
> 
> Jeffsar - thanks i cant wait to go, but i am a little nervous at the same time!
> 
> 
> DVSVXN - hows everything going with your cycles anything to report??
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks... it makes it the same ovulation date as usual but the signs were much stronger. :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait to see your scan pic!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: great!!
> 
> its looking so good for everyone this cycle!
> 
> thanks i will post it when i get back if thats alright with everyone on here xxClick to expand...

Is that alright? If you don't I'll badger you until you do! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thank you ebs,i'm almost scared to go pee incase the stupid :witch: sneeks up on me

I'd be the same. :hugs:

Any symptoms? x


----------



## mamadonna

right i'm off for to start lunch,will be back on later to see pics:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> right i'm off for to start lunch,will be back on later to see pics:happydance:

:happydance: See you later! :hi:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thank you ebs,i'm almost scared to go pee incase the stupid :witch: sneeks up on me
> 
> I'd be the same. :hugs:
> 
> Any symptoms? xClick to expand...

a few over the last couple of days sore throat,i was sick after t last nite,wind lol and my bbs have started hurting but only in the last few days


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thank you ebs,i'm almost scared to go pee incase the stupid :witch: sneeks up on me
> 
> I'd be the same. :hugs:
> 
> Any symptoms? xClick to expand...
> 
> a few over the last couple of days sore throat,i was sick after t last nite,wind lol and my bbs have started hurting but only in the last few daysClick to expand...

:yipee: I am so excited for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> right i'm off for to start lunch,will be back on later to see pics:happydance:

bye bye x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm back lol.hubby's making lunch


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thank you ebs,i'm almost scared to go pee incase the stupid :witch: sneeks up on me
> 
> I'd be the same. :hugs:
> 
> Any symptoms? xClick to expand...
> 
> a few over the last couple of days sore throat,i was sick after t last nite,wind lol and my bbs have started hurting but only in the last few daysClick to expand...
> 
> :yipee: I am so excited for you!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

and sniffles and dizzyness,and a weird sickly feeling most of the time


----------



## ebony2010

OMG! :yipee: Mamadonna! :yipee:

:test:

It sounds amazing!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## mamadonna

would you believe i have no tests lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> would you believe i have no tests lol

Go and buy some!!!!!!! lol... The wait is killing me and its not me with the late af and symptoms! :wacko:

Right I'm off to bed for a nap... I'm knackered.. :sleep:

When I'm back I want to see 2 photos... 1 of Britts scan pic and 1 of your bfp test! :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

lol ok enjoy ur nap,might have 1 2


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi britt i'm so nervous af usually starts spotting on a sunday night but nothing and its always full flow by 1st thing mon morning when i get outta bed,i'll buy some tests tomorrow if its still a no show
> 
> how you getting on have you had your scan?
> 
> wow sounds very promising, how are you not testing today???
> 
> Scan is at 1pm today, so leaving here at half 12. XxClick to expand...

good luck!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

thanks jeffsar hows u?


----------



## jeffsar

i'm good, and hubby is back so i should get on more, yey!!!!

I can't beleive you haven't done a test - what has happened to my fellow POAS addict?!?! i obviously haven't been here enough to push you into it, lol! 

seriously though, i have everything crossed for you.

how's everyone been? x


----------



## mamadonna

i only havent tested cos i havent got any lol,i will tho probs tomorrow,hows the bump coming along?


----------



## jeffsar

bump is HUGE!!!!!

i will have to take another pic for you all - i am seriously massive, measuring approx 4 weeks ahead so far........ i'll be like a weeble by the end lol

how far away is northumberland - i need to get a test to you!!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

602 miles.......... hmmmm, i can wait until tomorrow!!! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol yes gets some pics on 

it would take us about 1 hr/hr and a half to get to edinburgh 

my mother in law's coming up ur way at the begining of april(fraserburgh)


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> lol yes gets some pics on
> 
> it would take us about 1 hr/hr and a half to get to edinburgh
> 
> my mother in law's coming up ur way at the begining of april(fraserburgh)

i promise i will test tomorrow


----------



## jeffsar

that's not too far then - it cant be 600 miles....... i am about 2 hours ish from edinburgh.

why is she going there - i wouldn't even and it's only 14 miles away, lol! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol thats where she's from still has friends and 3 daughters gran kids and great gran kids lol,i've only been once,it was so bloody cold and there was nothing to do


----------



## jeffsar

not much has changed then, haha!!
i'll be back soo, away to grab a sandwich x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry had to go earlier,had to pop to my mams


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Heres Baby Britt!! xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0114.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









Photo0115.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









Photo0116.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jeffsar

OMG - so cute!!!

have you stolen my scan, it looks identical!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> OMG - so cute!!!
> 
> have you stolen my scan, it looks identical!! x


lol no this is mine honest, so we could be having the same sex if they look the same, i am certain it is a girl after that scan. On one of the pics i can see the 3 lines and also see the nub going straight not up its so clear on one x


----------



## jeffsar

ah, but i am convinced mine is a boy!!!
maybe they are just both gorgeous, lol


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ah, but i am convinced mine is a boy!!!
> maybe they are just both gorgeous, lol

well i had the feeling all along i would have a boy until i seen the pic, what made you think boy on yours?? xx


----------



## mamadonna

awwwww how cute britt,and i'm thinking girl 2


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm good, and hubby is back so i should get on more, yey!!!!
> 
> I can't beleive you haven't done a test - what has happened to my fellow POAS addict?!?! i obviously haven't been here enough to push you into it, lol!
> 
> seriously though, i have everything crossed for you.
> 
> how's everyone been? x

Yey for more Jeffsar!!! We've missed you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> bump is HUGE!!!!!
> 
> i will have to take another pic for you all - i am seriously massive, measuring approx 4 weeks ahead so far........ i'll be like a weeble by the end lol
> 
> how far away is northumberland - i need to get a test to you!!!!!

:rofl: I thought that! Too far from me too... :dohh:

Go to the damn shop Mamadonna!!! :brat: even if its just so you have a test ready for the morning... :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> bump is HUGE!!!!!
> 
> i will have to take another pic for you all - i am seriously massive, measuring approx 4 weeks ahead so far........ i'll be like a weeble by the end lol
> 
> how far away is northumberland - i need to get a test to you!!!!!

Ooohhh we defo need to see how the bump is coming along! Do women naturally show more the 2nd time? x


----------



## mamadonna

lol,i'm sorry for making u all wait i promise pos or neg there will be results on tomorrow,it'll be afternoon cos i'm working in the morning


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Heres Baby Britt!! xx

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Baby Britt!!! :wohoo:

and you got 3 pics!!!!!!! Was it really exciting? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> lol,i'm sorry for making u all wait i promise pos or neg there will be results on tomorrow,it'll be afternoon cos i'm working in the morning

:wohoo: :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... did the nurse think that it may be a girl? x


----------



## mamadonna

catch you later i'm off to start t x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> catch you later i'm off to start t x

ttyl xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Britt... did the nurse think that it may be a girl? x

I didnt ask but i wish i had now, when i look close i can see everything it says on here about how to tell, it was so exciting, i could have sat there all day and watched the screen xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt... did the nurse think that it may be a girl? x
> 
> I didnt ask but i wish i had now, when i look close i can see everything it says on here about how to tell, it was so exciting, i could have sat there all day and watched the screen xxClick to expand...

Awwww.... I'm so pleased for you. Reading about you and Jeffsar really gives me hope. :hugs: x


----------



## DVSVXN

AW britt cute scan.i woke up with a sore throat ick not good


----------



## jeffsar

hiya ebs!!!!

yep, i'll get on a bit more now i have help at home! he is home for a week, away a week then home for a couple so i'll be around!!

baby britt is so cute - and very well behaved never makin gher mummy sick - baby jeffsar on the other hand is already up to mischief making me so ill!

i can't wait for you all to TEST!!!!

mamdonna - i neeeeeed for you to poas, PLEASE!?!?!?

x


----------



## mamadonna

tomorrow i promise


----------



## jeffsar

sorry for being so pushy, i just really want you to be a bump buddy for me and britt!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya ebs!!!!
> 
> yep, i'll get on a bit more now i have help at home! he is home for a week, away a week then home for a couple so i'll be around!!
> 
> baby britt is so cute - and very well behaved never makin gher mummy sick - baby jeffsar on the other hand is already up to mischief making me so ill!
> 
> i can't wait for you all to TEST!!!!
> 
> mamdonna - i neeeeeed for you to poas, PLEASE!?!?!?
> 
> x

:rofl: I'm like that too. I'm dying to see a result today. :happydance:

It will be great to have you around more. I always worry that you're too ill but its good to know you are just busy.:hugs:

Imagine if the rest of us of got bfp's this cycle and caught you & Britt up! :happydance: x


----------



## jeffsar

where is mamadonna!!!!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> where is mamadonna!!!!x

She's at work this morning. Think she'll be on later though. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

i bet she's celebrating!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i bet she's celebrating!!! x

:happydance: I think this is going to be a lucky cycle. I hope we all get that elusive bfp this cycle. x


----------



## jeffsar

i have my fx'd for you! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i have my fx'd for you! x

Thanks. :kiss:

I do have a good feeling about this month but its just my temps giving me concerns. I'm wondering if thats to do with the vit b though. :shrug: I'm not going to let myself get stressed out though and just take one day at a time. 

How are you today? Are you off work? x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies sorry its took me so long to get on laptops playing up,it wont let me upload a pic but its a :bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congratulations Mamadonna!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

I am sooo happy for you. Oh and sorry for badgering you to test but your chart looked amazing and your symptoms were great too!!!!!

:yipee: Another bfp on the thread...

3 down... 3 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am SO pleased for you!!!!!

OMG, i can't believe it!! x


----------



## britt24

WOOOWWWEEEEEE

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG OMG!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! SO HAPPY !! XX


----------



## ebony2010

:yipee: We're all here for the occasion! :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> :yipee: We're all here for the occasion! :thumbup: x

Lol yep i thought cos it is a bit quiet at work i would pop on, and its made my afternoon!!!

Ebs this has to be your month now!!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: We're all here for the occasion! :thumbup: x
> 
> Lol yep i thought cos it is a bit quiet at work i would pop on, and its made my afternoon!!!
> 
> Ebs this has to be your month now!!! xxClick to expand...

I know! lol... Its funny because I said to Mamadonna really early in my cycle that this was our month and I had a good feeling! lol... xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: We're all here for the occasion! :thumbup: x
> 
> Lol yep i thought cos it is a bit quiet at work i would pop on, and its made my afternoon!!!
> 
> Ebs this has to be your month now!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! lol... Its funny because I said to Mamadonna really early in my cycle that this was our month and I had a good feeling! lol... xxxClick to expand...

there you go then, this is the lucky month, what day will you know??? xx


----------



## mamadonna

thank you both so much i'm so nervous keep fingers crossed for me


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: We're all here for the occasion! :thumbup: x
> 
> Lol yep i thought cos it is a bit quiet at work i would pop on, and its made my afternoon!!!
> 
> Ebs this has to be your month now!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! lol... Its funny because I said to Mamadonna really early in my cycle that this was our month and I had a good feeling! lol... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> there you go then, this is the lucky month, what day will you know??? xxClick to expand...

I'm only 3dpo so not for a while yet. x


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> WOOOWWWEEEEEE
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG OMG!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! SO HAPPY !! XX

thank you :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thank you both so much i'm so nervous keep fingers crossed for me

i'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you... and my legs as I'm in the 2ww now :rofl:

Remember that conversation we had when I said it was our month and we'd both get our bfps? You were like "I wish I had your PMA" :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: We're all here for the occasion! :thumbup: x
> 
> Lol yep i thought cos it is a bit quiet at work i would pop on, and its made my afternoon!!!
> 
> Ebs this has to be your month now!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! lol... Its funny because I said to Mamadonna really early in my cycle that this was our month and I had a good feeling! lol... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> there you go then, this is the lucky month, what day will you know??? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm only 3dpo so not for a while yet. xClick to expand...

okay will you test on the 24th?? that is my birthday i will make it my birthday wish for u xx


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... I've been to junction 28 today and went in the Mamas and papas outlet shop. :haha:

They have got some lovely clothes in right now... :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: We're all here for the occasion! :thumbup: x
> 
> Lol yep i thought cos it is a bit quiet at work i would pop on, and its made my afternoon!!!
> 
> Ebs this has to be your month now!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know! lol... Its funny because I said to Mamadonna really early in my cycle that this was our month and I had a good feeling! lol... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> there you go then, this is the lucky month, what day will you know??? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm only 3dpo so not for a while yet. xClick to expand...
> 
> okay will you test on the 24th?? that is my birthday i will make it my birthday wish for u xxClick to expand...

Well my lp is usually 7-8 days so if I make it past that I'll be testing! x


----------



## mamadonna

not a very good pic but u can just make it out
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1108.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 88


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Britt... I've been to junction 28 today and went in the Mamas and papas outlet shop. :haha:
> 
> They have got some lovely clothes in right now... :thumbup: x

have you, i am working at my mum and dads today so i am only 2 mins away from there today.

my friend said they had loads of nice stuff when they went up last weekend, i may visit this weekend.

Mamadonna - i have everything crossed for you, everything will be fine (even though i was worrying like mad) i realise now that i did worry over nothing. xx

Ebs - okay but i will know you will make it past so i will waiting for you to post that BFP on the 24th x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thank you both so much i'm so nervous keep fingers crossed for me
> 
> i'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you... and my legs as I'm in the 2ww now :rofl:
> 
> Remember that conversation we had when I said it was our month and we'd both get our bfps? You were like "I wish I had your PMA" :haha: xxxClick to expand...

i still cant believe it ebony


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> not a very good pic but u can just make it out

Aaaah poas porn! :haha: I love it! :happydance: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thank you both so much i'm so nervous keep fingers crossed for me
> 
> i'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you... and my legs as I'm in the 2ww now :rofl:
> 
> Remember that conversation we had when I said it was our month and we'd both get our bfps? You were like "I wish I had your PMA" :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i still cant believe it ebonyClick to expand...

:haha: Well believe it... it is your time. :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm gonna take another with fmu tomorrow cos that i was after a few wee's lol


----------



## jeffsar

def positive - i love it!!!!!
i am so pleased for you - and it'll be ebs next!! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt... I've been to junction 28 today and went in the Mamas and papas outlet shop. :haha:
> 
> They have got some lovely clothes in right now... :thumbup: x
> 
> have you, i am working at my mum and dads today so i am only 2 mins away from there today.
> 
> my friend said they had loads of nice stuff when they went up last weekend, i may visit this weekend.
> 
> Mamadonna - i have everything crossed for you, everything will be fine (even though i was worrying like mad) i realise now that i did worry over nothing. xx
> 
> Ebs - okay but i will know you will make it past so i will waiting for you to post that BFP on the 24th xClick to expand...

Oh wow... so close again!

Yeah they have moved everything round in the shop and have alot more clothes in at the moment. :thumbup: If I get my bfp this cycle I'll be popping back for a few items. If I'd had the money I'd have been tempted today but then if I get AF this month I'll hve convinced myself I'd jinxed it! :dohh: :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm gonna take another with fmu tomorrow cos that i was after a few wee's lol

I bet tomorrows will be alot darker if todays was not fmu! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> def positive - i love it!!!!!
> i am so pleased for you - and it'll be ebs next!! x

Yep :haha: Well if I make it past 7dpo this cycle I will be testing from 8dpo :haha:

I do feel really positive though with taking the vit b's. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so excited for u ebs its defo ur turn

how do you put journals in ur sig?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm so excited for u ebs its defo ur turn
> 
> how do you put journals in ur sig?

You create a journal and use the www.malarky in your address bar. If you want it to say words instead of www.... I'll cope and past you my link and then you can transfer your link into it. Are you starting a journal?????? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm so excited for u ebs its defo ur turn
> 
> how do you put journals in ur sig?

Thanks.... I really feel it could be but I'm scared to get my hopes up too high. x


----------



## mamadonna

i felt the same,:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i felt the same,:hugs:

I am sooo going to get a bfp and catch you up this cycle! Plus you are the resident expert in all things babies so I'll need to be asking you all the way through what is normal etc... :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x

i bet it seems like such a long time since baby jeffsar was a poppy seed


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm so excited for u ebs its defo ur turn
> 
> how do you put journals in ur sig?
> 
> You create a journal and use the www.malarky in your address bar. If you want it to say words instead of www.... I'll cope and past you my link and then you can transfer your link into it. Are you starting a journal?????? xxxClick to expand...

yeah its at the bottom of my sig but i want it to say words


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm so excited for u ebs its defo ur turn
> 
> how do you put journals in ur sig?
> 
> You create a journal and use the www.malarky in your address bar. If you want it to say words instead of https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/www.... I'll cope and past you my link and then you can transfer your link into it. Are you starting a journal?????? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah its at the bottom of my sig but i want it to say wordsClick to expand...

Ok... yours would be like this... 

Mamadonna's Cooking Baby Number 6

Just "quote" this message and copy the code. x


----------



## mamadonna

done thank you,right i'm off now gonna have some food(ww right outta the window):haha:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x
> 
> i bet it seems like such a long time since baby jeffsar was a poopy seedClick to expand...

did you just call my baby a poopy seed!!! lol :haha:

yeah, seems like ages ago now - and i already look like i swallowed a watermelon! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> done thank you,right i'm off now gonna have some food(ww right outta the window):haha:

Forget the diet! you're eating for 2!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Enjoy!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x
> 
> i bet it seems like such a long time since baby jeffsar was a poopy seedClick to expand...
> 
> did you just call my baby a poopy seed!!! lol :haha:
> 
> yeah, seems like ages ago now - and i already look like i swallowed a watermelon! xClick to expand...

:rofl: a poopy seed! :haha:

Jeffsar... we need a bump update pic. :thumbup:

Brit... are you showing yet? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x
> 
> i bet it seems like such a long time since baby jeffsar was a poopy seedClick to expand...
> 
> did you just call my baby a poopy seed!!! lol :haha:
> 
> yeah, seems like ages ago now - and i already look like i swallowed a watermelon! xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: a poopy seed! :haha:
> 
> Jeffsar... we need a bump update pic. :thumbup:
> 
> Brit... are you showing yet? xClick to expand...

i have like a little belly, but not much at all, i am going to update my journal this week and will put all the pics on i have missed so then i will see if it has grown. From what i have read i should defo be showing when i am about 14 weeks.

Have you seen the pics of victoria b? she is 5 months pregnant and she hasnt got even a slight bump she is sooooo skinny still x


----------



## erin7707

OMGGGGGGG! MAMADONNA! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ok Ebs, just you me and DVS..... Let's do it this month, k!? 
Holy crap! 
eeeeeeeex! I got so excited when I saw this!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x
> 
> i bet it seems like such a long time since baby jeffsar was a poopy seedClick to expand...
> 
> did you just call my baby a poopy seed!!! lol :haha:
> 
> yeah, seems like ages ago now - and i already look like i swallowed a watermelon! xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: a poopy seed! :haha:
> 
> Jeffsar... we need a bump update pic. :thumbup:
> 
> Brit... are you showing yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> i have like a little belly, but not much at all, i am going to update my journal this week and will put all the pics on i have missed so then i will see if it has grown. From what i have read i should defo be showing when i am about 14 weeks.
> 
> Have you seen the pics of victoria b? she is 5 months pregnant and she hasnt got even a slight bump she is sooooo skinny still xClick to expand...

She is sooo underweight I don't even know how she gets pregnant never mind had healthy kids. :dohh: 

Can't wait to see your journal updates. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> OMGGGGGGG! MAMADONNA! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ok Ebs, just you me and DVS..... Let's do it this month, k!?
> Holy crap!
> eeeeeeeex! I got so excited when I saw this!

Hell yeah! We are defo all getting bfp's this month! :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

:yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATES hunny I told you it will be your turn soon so excited for you :D


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x
> 
> i bet it seems like such a long time since baby jeffsar was a poopy seedClick to expand...
> 
> did you just call my baby a poopy seed!!! lol :haha:
> 
> yeah, seems like ages ago now - and i already look like i swallowed a watermelon! xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: a poopy seed! :haha:
> 
> Jeffsar... we need a bump update pic. :thumbup:
> 
> Brit... are you showing yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> i have like a little belly, but not much at all, i am going to update my journal this week and will put all the pics on i have missed so then i will see if it has grown. From what i have read i should defo be showing when i am about 14 weeks.
> 
> Have you seen the pics of victoria b? she is 5 months pregnant and she hasnt got even a slight bump she is sooooo skinny still xClick to expand...
> 
> She is sooo underweight I don't even know how she gets pregnant never mind had healthy kids. :dohh:
> 
> Can't wait to see your journal updates. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

poopy:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> oooh, a poppy seed! so cute! x
> 
> i bet it seems like such a long time since baby jeffsar was a poopy seedClick to expand...
> 
> did you just call my baby a poopy seed!!! lol :haha:
> 
> yeah, seems like ages ago now - and i already look like i swallowed a watermelon! xClick to expand...

i cant wait to see pics:happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

steven out tonight but i will attempt to take one myself! 

i am so excited we have another bfp!!!
does anyone know if she was predicted march?? x


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> OMGGGGGGG! MAMADONNA! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ok Ebs, just you me and DVS..... Let's do it this month, k!?
> Holy crap!
> eeeeeeeex! I got so excited when I saw this!

i really hope u 3 girls get ur bfp this month


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> steven out tonight but i will attempt to take one myself!
> 
> i am so excited we have another bfp!!!
> does anyone know if she was predicted march?? x

i was but cant remember who off,sandra i think,my mosr recent i was off gail and she just said soon


----------



## DVSVXN

i have my fingers crossed I havent had cramps yet so hope af stays away i wasdue on yesterday


----------



## mamadonna

have u tested????


----------



## jeffsar

could be another bfp - TEST!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Gail seems to have been right for quite a few people recently. Hoping she's right for me! :happydance: x


----------



## DVSVXN

Im going to wait a few more days,im used to having slightly off cycles but that would be pretty cool if we all got them this month lol


----------



## jeffsar

it's so exciting!!! x


----------



## DVSVXN

deffo Aw im actually smiling so much for you hun.
Now just for the rest of us, i have a good feeling about the next 2 or so months


----------



## ebony2010

hmmm... think tomorrow at 4dpo would be too soon to test? :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

thats when i started lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thats when i started lol

And you got a line at 5dpo! lol x


----------



## jeffsar

well, i am the WRONG person to ask, lol!!!

i'd be testing now if my hubby hadn't banned me from buying more (even started watching my paypal account, haha!)


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, i am the WRONG person to ask, lol!!!
> 
> i'd be testing now if my hubby hadn't banned me from buying more (even started watching my paypal account, haha!)

:rofl: Jeffsar! That is hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

i have got 1 left then i need a digi or 2 then i'm gonna leave it at that

yes i did ebony but dont be put off if u dont cos i think that was a fluke..way to early


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, i am the WRONG person to ask, lol!!!
> 
> i'd be testing now if my hubby hadn't banned me from buying more (even started watching my paypal account, haha!)
> 
> :rofl: Jeffsar! That is hilarious! :rofl:Click to expand...

it's true, i can't get enough of seeing those lines!

although, i have something else to do for a month to keep me occupied.......... i hired a doppler!! i have a recording of baby jeffsar - trying to upload it but can't get it to work! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i have got 1 left then i need a digi or 2 then i'm gonna leave it at that
> 
> yes i did ebony but dont be put off if u dont cos i think that was a fluke..way to early

Yeah it was super early! I know even 9dpo like jeffsar got was early so I'd just take any dpo...

I was going to wait until 8dpo if I get there.... hmmm... going to check out my stash.. :haha: x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i have got 1 left then i need a digi or 2 then i'm gonna leave it at that
> 
> yes i did ebony but dont be put off if u dont cos i think that was a fluke..way to early
> 
> Yeah it was super early! I know even 9dpo like jeffsar got was early so I'd just take any dpo...
> 
> I was going to wait until 8dpo if I get there.... hmmm... going to check out my stash.. :haha: xClick to expand...

lolx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, i am the WRONG person to ask, lol!!!
> 
> i'd be testing now if my hubby hadn't banned me from buying more (even started watching my paypal account, haha!)
> 
> :rofl: Jeffsar! That is hilarious! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> it's true, i can't get enough of seeing those lines!
> 
> although, i have something else to do for a month to keep me occupied.......... i hired a doppler!! i have a recording of baby jeffsar - trying to upload it but can't get it to work! xClick to expand...

awww i want 1 too xx


----------



## jeffsar

i got mine from an ebay medical shop - £8 per month with free gel, it works really well x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, i am the WRONG person to ask, lol!!!
> 
> i'd be testing now if my hubby hadn't banned me from buying more (even started watching my paypal account, haha!)
> 
> :rofl: Jeffsar! That is hilarious! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> it's true, i can't get enough of seeing those lines!
> 
> although, i have something else to do for a month to keep me occupied.......... i hired a doppler!! i have a recording of baby jeffsar - trying to upload it but can't get it to work! xClick to expand...

Cool! :thumbup: A friend of mine got one off ebay when she was preggers s her little boy could hear the baby and get used to the idea. x


----------



## ebony2010

Ok 20 x 10mui tests ordered from ebay as my stash has run dry. :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

that was one of the reasons i got one, and also because i am a paranoid android - i figured by the end of the hire period i will most likely be feeling kicks so i won't need the reasurance! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Ok 20 x 10mui tests ordered from ebay as my stash has run dry. :haha: x

yey!!! i say POAS as soon as they arrive! x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i got mine from an ebay medical shop - £8 per month with free gel, it works really well x

oh i think i'll be looking in2 that .when did you start using urs?


----------



## jeffsar

just a few days ago - but my MW tried it from 8 weeks with hers - she heard it sometimes that early but from 12 weeks all the time. there is a slightly more expensive make which is better for early early pregnancy - £11.50 a month it think.... x


----------



## mamadonna

i'll just wait,got plenty of that to do:coffee:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ok 20 x 10mui tests ordered from ebay as my stash has run dry. :haha: x
> 
> yey!!! i say POAS as soon as they arrive! xClick to expand...

Me too :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

right girls, need to bath the wee one and get school stuff sorted, i'll try get on later.

Mamadonna, i really am so happy for you x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> right girls, need to bath the wee one and get school stuff sorted, i'll try get on later.
> 
> Mamadonna, i really am so happy for you x

See you later :hi:

Its lovely having you around again more. :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ok 20 x 10mui tests ordered from ebay as my stash has run dry. :haha: x
> 
> yey!!! i say POAS as soon as they arrive! xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too :haha: xClick to expand...

and me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ok 20 x 10mui tests ordered from ebay as my stash has run dry. :haha: x
> 
> yey!!! i say POAS as soon as they arrive! xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> and me!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: x


----------



## DVSVXN

well still no cramps today yipeeee. Just have either a cold or flu which is sucky. Just glad i dont have cramps to add to it hehe


----------



## mamadonna

morning every1,took another test this morning and it has gotten any darker:nope:


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> morning every1,took another test this morning and it has gotten any darker:nope:

It might take a while hun i know someone whos tests were negative until they were 7 weeks.
Stay smiling hun beaney is growing away


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> well still no cramps today yipeeee. Just have either a cold or flu which is sucky. Just glad i dont have cramps to add to it hehe

Symptom!!!!!!!!!! :test: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning every1,took another test this morning and it has gotten any darker:nope:

Awww don't worry Mamadonna. :hugs: It may take a bit longer. Try testing again in a couple of days.... it will probably be darker then. xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well still no cramps today yipeeee. Just have either a cold or flu which is sucky. Just glad i dont have cramps to add to it hehe
> 
> Symptom!!!!!!!!!! :test: xClick to expand...

:haha: im being good and waiting for a few more days since im know my cycles keep messing up but i have been telling myself i am lol and it seems to put my at rest lmao not drinking an more either


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well still no cramps today yipeeee. Just have either a cold or flu which is sucky. Just glad i dont have cramps to add to it hehe
> 
> Symptom!!!!!!!!!! :test: xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: im being good and waiting for a few more days since im know my cycles keep messing up but i have been telling myself i am lol and it seems to put my at rest lmao not drinking an more eitherClick to expand...

Just do it!!!!! I can't stand the waiting!!! :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well still no cramps today yipeeee. Just have either a cold or flu which is sucky. Just glad i dont have cramps to add to it hehe
> 
> Symptom!!!!!!!!!! :test: xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: im being good and waiting for a few more days since im know my cycles keep messing up but i have been telling myself i am lol and it seems to put my at rest lmao not drinking an more eitherClick to expand...
> 
> Just do it!!!!! I can't stand the waiting!!! :haha: xClick to expand...

 :dohh: well ul have to wait hehe if i dont come on by saturday ill test. I have butterflys atm but not sure if it is af creeping up


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well still no cramps today yipeeee. Just have either a cold or flu which is sucky. Just glad i dont have cramps to add to it hehe
> 
> Symptom!!!!!!!!!! :test: xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: im being good and waiting for a few more days since im know my cycles keep messing up but i have been telling myself i am lol and it seems to put my at rest lmao not drinking an more eitherClick to expand...
> 
> Just do it!!!!! I can't stand the waiting!!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: well ul have to wait hehe if i dont come on by saturday ill test. I have butterflys atm but not sure if it is af creeping upClick to expand...

OMG!!!!!!!!! Now you're killing me! My best friend said she had butterflies with her pregnancies! Test damn it! :rofl:


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> well still no cramps today yipeeee. Just have either a cold or flu which is sucky. Just glad i dont have cramps to add to it hehe
> 
> Symptom!!!!!!!!!! :test: xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: im being good and waiting for a few more days since im know my cycles keep messing up but i have been telling myself i am lol and it seems to put my at rest lmao not drinking an more eitherClick to expand...
> 
> Just do it!!!!! I can't stand the waiting!!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: well ul have to wait hehe if i dont come on by saturday ill test. I have butterflys atm but not sure if it is af creeping upClick to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!! Now you're killing me! My best friend said she had butterflies with her pregnancies! Test damn it! :rofl:Click to expand...

lol i had them last cycle tho butttt i had only 3 days so im not sure hmmm. im confused as


----------



## ebony2010

Ok I give up! :dohh: :haha:

I'll just have to poas for you when my ic's come. :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

poas? lol
im hoping gail is right toho


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> morning every1,took another test this morning and it has gotten any darker:nope:

don't worry hun, mine took a week to really get noticeable x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning Jeffsar :hi:


----------



## jeffsar

hello ebs! i am just sneaking on at work when i can! x


----------



## ebony2010

It's getting so exciting on this thread isn't it? :happydance:

It's so lovely to have it so busy again too! :thumbup: x


----------



## mamadonna

couldnt resist doing a digi:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1116.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

:yipee: I have one for when I get my bfp! :happydance:

Do you feel a bit better seeing it on a digi? x


----------



## mamadonna

totally but i'll feel even better when the next 1 says 2-3 or 3+:happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

yey for the digi!!!!! x


----------



## DVSVXN

yayyyy i knew it was awesome hun


----------



## DVSVXN

:happydance: no af yet was going to the gym but im drained from my cold.


----------



## mamadonna

i'm full of cold to,feel dreadful i've slept most of today


----------



## ebony2010

Isn't cold/flu a symptom? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

it is and i feel rotten,i have a nose like rudolph


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> it is and i feel rotten,i have a nose like rudolph

lol that makes 2 of us.
And just for you eb i have bought 3 tests so once saturday comes and af hasnt shown i will do a test :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

TEST NOW, lol!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

i have an orange!! x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> it is and i feel rotten,i have a nose like rudolph
> 
> lol that makes 2 of us.
> And just for you eb i have bought 3 tests so once saturday comes and af hasnt shown i will do a test :haha:Click to expand...

:wohoo:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i have an orange!! x

:rofl: Jeffsar.... I think your baby has had a bad spray tan :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

haha, i think you are right!!! 

in fact, it's mummy needs one - i am so pasty just now! x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies just popping on for a quick hello.what a busy day...

well colds gone:happydance:

been at work all morning then i've got parents evening hopefully i'll be done by 8(i've got 2 to go to) and maybe i'll get on later:shrug:

:wohoo: on the orange jeffsar

how you feeling ebs????

looking forward to seeing ur test dv:thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

yay for oranges lol.Have a tiny twinge this morning when i woke up but was a slight sicky feeling butttt still no af trying so hard not to let myself get excited lol.
Yesterday me and the twins made some cute guide dog cookies


----------



## jeffsar

PLEASE TEST, it's driving me nuts! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies just popping on for a quick hello.what a busy day...
> 
> well colds gone:happydance:
> 
> been at work all morning then i've got parents evening hopefully i'll be done by 8(i've got 2 to go to) and maybe i'll get on later:shrug:
> 
> :wohoo: on the orange jeffsar
> 
> how you feeling ebs????
> 
> looking forward to seeing ur test dv:thumbup:

Hope the parents evenings have gone well. :thumbup:

I'm sure my boobs hurt more than normal... hmmm... going to test tomorrow. 20 x 10mui tests came today. :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> PLEASE TEST, it's driving me nuts! x

:rofl: me too! x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE TEST, it's driving me nuts! x
> 
> :rofl: me too! xClick to expand...

:haha: well still nothing  and tomorrows sturday lol


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies just popping on for a quick hello.what a busy day...
> 
> well colds gone:happydance:
> 
> been at work all morning then i've got parents evening hopefully i'll be done by 8(i've got 2 to go to) and maybe i'll get on later:shrug:
> 
> :wohoo: on the orange jeffsar
> 
> how you feeling ebs????
> 
> looking forward to seeing ur test dv:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the parents evenings have gone well. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure my boobs hurt more than normal... hmmm... going to test tomorrow. 20 x 10mui tests came today. :haha: xClick to expand...

let the testing begin:happydance::happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

fingers crossed ur cooking eb lol.
glad ur feeling better mama im getting there slowly-enjoying no cramps lol


----------



## mamadonna

looking forward to seeing ur test 2,will u be testing tomorrow?


----------



## DVSVXN

yup if af hasnt shown by the time i get up i will so nervous dont wana get let down


----------



## mamadonna

if its neg dont worry it mite take a couple of days to show,but i'm sure ur gonna have a lovely second in the morning,right off to get the boys sorted for school ttfn


----------



## DVSVXN

:D well i have now almost convinced my sub consious i am lmao so we will see I''m not out until flow shows


----------



## mamadonna

good luck


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

how are we all today?x


----------



## mamadonna

morning wheres this bump pic or have i missed it?


----------



## jeffsar

i haven't done one yet, lol!! 

i will, promise, but although hubby is onshore, i have barely seen him to get one!! 

i am HUGE though. well, it's not that bad, but it's very obvious now!! x


----------



## mamadonna

i phoned this morning to get app with doc,its gonna be 4th april,i'll be 7 weeks lol,seems like such a long time away


----------



## jeffsar

that's not too long though - will you get a scan?? i had my first at 7 weeks to check bubs was in the right position, was a relief after the MC x


----------



## mamadonna

probably because i mc'd in oct,i hope so


----------



## jeffsar

i would just expalin you are worried after mc, and it's stressing you out - i am sure they will scan you.......

right, off to get lunch, speak later x


----------



## mamadonna

catch you later off for lunch too then time for work!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies just popping on for a quick hello.what a busy day...
> 
> well colds gone:happydance:
> 
> been at work all morning then i've got parents evening hopefully i'll be done by 8(i've got 2 to go to) and maybe i'll get on later:shrug:
> 
> :wohoo: on the orange jeffsar
> 
> how you feeling ebs????
> 
> looking forward to seeing ur test dv:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the parents evenings have gone well. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure my boobs hurt more than normal... hmmm... going to test tomorrow. 20 x 10mui tests came today. :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> let the testing begin:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

It has begun :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> yup if af hasnt shown by the time i get up i will so nervous dont wana get let down

Aww don't worry.... just :test: :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh its so lovely and busy on here today. :happydance:

Mamadonna... that appointment is ages away! :dohh:

DVSVXN.... I know I joke about testing but don't worry and keep up the pma! From everthing you've told us its looking great. :thumbup:

Jeffsar... I'm dying to see the bump pic... :happydance: 

As for me... well I tested this morning (6dpo :haha:) and I swear if I look hard enough I can see something. I think I'm willing it to be there though :haha: x


----------



## mamadonna

pics!!!!!


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> Ooh its so lovely and busy on here today. :happydance:
> 
> Mamadonna... that appointment is ages away! :dohh:
> 
> DVSVXN.... I know I joke about testing but don't worry and keep up the pma! From everthing you've told us its looking great. :thumbup:
> 
> Jeffsar... I'm dying to see the bump pic... :happydance:
> 
> As for me... well I tested this morning (6dpo :haha:) and I swear if I look hard enough I can see something. I think I'm willing it to be there though :haha: x

thanks hun. our nets been down and didnt get up til 12am lol so testing tomorrow as i heard its better to testing in the morning lol butt still no af or cramps


----------



## mamadonna

good luck dvsvxn


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun Still no cramping today but i been craving bannana milkshakes lol opsie.


----------



## mamadonna

all sounding quite positive,you have great will power i would have to test


----------



## DVSVXN

:haha: i even hid my tests but first thing in the morning im straight out there and doing it hoping its my :bfp:


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for you,i'll be on here 1st thing checking:thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

lol whats the time with you now? its 9.28pm here


----------



## mamadonna

8.32 am


----------



## DVSVXN

oh sweet so itl be about 7pm when i get up ur time lol nice and early. Im waiting for eb to jump on as well lol that would be awesome if we were all due together


----------



## mamadonna

ah brill i'll definatley be back on this evening:happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

hehe im so excited to do it :) i think im between 6 & 4 days late lol i can work it out


----------



## mamadonna

oh wow a test anytime of day would probably work


----------



## DVSVXN

u reacon? i still dont have much clue about the testing side lol


----------



## mamadonna

yeah just hold yr wee for a couple of hrs.i did a test about 7pm and it still came up pos,and i didnt hold my wee for any length of time


----------



## DVSVXN

ohhh yer well im going to have a niceeee big drink before i go to bed and see how long i can hold it haha


----------



## ebony2010

I can't wait to see your test tonight! :happydance: Good luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun cant wait to see ur bfp


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thanks hun cant wait to see ur bfp

haha I can't wait to see your bfp! I think mine might be in my head. :wacko: :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, do you have a picture of your test?? i had really faint lines from 5 days..........

good luck dv! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, do you have a picture of your test?? i had really faint lines from 5 days..........
> 
> good luck dv! x

Really??????? Oh wow... here's one of todays tests...

i'll be honest... I can't see on the photo but if I look at the test I can see something. x
 



Attached Files:







7dpo lunchtime.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 6









7dpo lunchtime2.JPG
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jeffsar

how long did it take to come up?

i see the line on the first pic better than the inverted pic - but i DO see a line!!
In real life, is it grey or pinky?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> how long did it take to come up?
> 
> i see the line on the first pic better than the inverted pic - but i DO see a line!!
> In real life, is it grey or pinky?? x

A few minutes maybe? It dried a bit darker. What were your 5dpo ones like? today is 7dpo for me... I'm hoping that if it is a bfp then by 9dpo I'll have a clearer one like you. x


----------



## ebony2010

I'm thinking its purple-ish but it is really faint. Hope its not an evap! :dohh: x


----------



## jeffsar

as long as it has a touch of colour, i'd say it's looking good hun!!!!!!!

mine were probably lighter at 5dpo tbh, i was still really squinting at 8 dpo, then at 9 i could make out an actual line. 

OMG i really hope it's your bfp!!
do you have any frer's or SD tests?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> as long as it has a touch of colour, i'd say it's looking good hun!!!!!!!
> 
> mine were probably lighter at 5dpo tbh, i was still really squinting at 8 dpo, then at 9 i could make out an actual line.
> 
> OMG i really hope it's your bfp!!
> do you have any frer's or SD tests?? x

I did a SD test and there was nothing at all... :shrug: bought 2 more today but didn't get any frers... mainly due to money.

Jeffsar... last night I felt soooo sick.... I was sat trying not to be sick and at one point (TMI alert) it came up my throat then went back down... ugh!

Also... my boobs are so painful. I always have tender boobs but these are really painful to the touch and I have to hold them going downstairs.. lol

I'm trying not to get excited but I just can't help it... I hopw it isn't my body playing a cruel trick on me. :nope: x


----------



## jeffsar

my SD test at 8dpo was only visible after time limit, but it gave me hope for the next morning, and with FMU at 9dpo, it was there - maybe wait until 9dpo and use a SD, use your cheapies up until then?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> my SD test at 8dpo was only visible after time limit, but it gave me hope for the next morning, and with FMU at 9dpo, it was there - maybe wait until 9dpo and use a SD, use your cheapies up until then?? x

Thats what I'm thinking.... I wish I'd been more prepared... amazon has frers cheap on there but it would take too long to get here. :dohh:

Back to the cheapies for now. x


----------



## jeffsar

this was my fmu 9dpo SD test - not that dark at all but there.....

i can see yours, without screen tilting, so hopefully you'll have one like this in a couple days!!
 



Attached Files:







test[1].png
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ebony2010

I think i'm going to do an SD test at 9dpo like you (if I get there).

Its so exciting!!!! Imagine if me & DS get our BFP's! Then all we need is Erin to come online and go "I've been so busy I havn't had time to post that I got my bfp!" :haha:

We should defo then do our pregnancy group name! :haha: 

Thanks so much for posting that photo. It really helped too see hat even faint i means a bfp. :happydance: x


----------



## jeffsar

my IC's weren't obvious bfp's until af was a week late! fmu at 9dpo with SD may just show up - and bare in mind that's still really early. i have my fx'd for you all! dv should be on soon....... x


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah.... it is very early, too early probably :blush:

Ooh i hope she hurries up! I need her to hurry up and poas! I can't believe how long she has waited. x


----------



## jeffsar

my bfp cycle, i started testing 1dpo, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

Really? :rofl:

Did you just know????

Its just that at the start of this cycle I started taing vit b and I just had such a good feeling about me and Mamadonna that I said to her... this is our cycle, we're going to get our bfp's! Well so far she has... and I might :happydance: x


----------



## jeffsar

i didn't know at all - but i had waited the month before until af was due and when it was neg is was a huge blow, so i decided if i was gradually buildng up i'd be more prepared! 

i really hope this is it for you x

where is dv, i can't stay on too much longer!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i didn't know at all - but i had waited the month before until af was due and when it was neg is was a huge blow, so i decided if i was gradually buildng up i'd be more prepared!
> 
> i really hope this is it for you x
> 
> where is dv, i can't stay on too much longer!!! x

It may be really early in nz. :shrug: x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, it is - but she said she'd be on at 7pm! i need her to poas!!


----------



## DVSVXN

:happydance: i see it eb :D yayyy lets hope it stays


----------



## DVSVXN

:cry: mines a :bfn:


----------



## jeffsar

oh no, are you sure????


----------



## DVSVXN

yup i been looking at it for ages


----------



## jeffsar

oh hun, i'm really sorry, thought it was your month x


----------



## DVSVXN

its ok still next moneth for gail to get it right :haha: and still no af


----------



## Maz1510

ok... so im intrigued by this thread... i read ebonys first post but no way can i read 288pages of them... 

The psychic thing always has my ears perked up... where do you get your predictions from?? 

i had my tarots read for the first time last month was interesting, would defo go again. Info would be fab. x


----------



## jeffsar

hi Maz! i googled them, i'll go see if i can find their address's...............

we take it with a pinch of salt, but it's been interesting; jenny renny got my bfp 'kinda' right - bfp month correct, cycle wrong....

i'll go look for you x


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies sorry been mia today,slept nearly all afternoon!!:sleep:

i think i see somethin ebs:happydance::happydance:this is getting soooooo exciting

sorry urs was a bfn dv but it might just be to early dont loose hope as afs still not here


----------



## DVSVXN

im going to keep on hoping until she shows lopl


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> its ok still next moneth for gail to get it right :haha: and still no af

Well if I get my bfp this time then she will have got it right for me and Mamadonna amongst others. 

It is strange though... I have heard of women who take weeks to show up on a test and end up having blood tests. You could just be one of those... :shrug:

Still got my fingers crossed for you!

Oh... how sensitive was your test? What mui was it? x


----------



## erin7707

well girls, at only 10 dpo I am spotting yet again.. so I'm out. and I'm really heartbroken this time because we're not trying for April or May because we're going to Disney in January and plus we don't want another baby born around the holidays like our daughter was... so... I won't be around probably. Who knows, maybe the break will do us some good.. but I'm extremely sad.. :(


----------



## DVSVXN

big hugs erin.
Im still keeping hopeful went into work today (mcd) and felt sick as soon as i smelt it lol


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> well girls, at only 10 dpo I am spotting yet again.. so I'm out. and I'm really heartbroken this time because we're not trying for April or May because we're going to Disney in January and plus we don't want another baby born around the holidays like our daughter was... so... I won't be around probably. Who knows, maybe the break will do us some good.. but I'm extremely sad.. :(

so sorry erin:hugs:

do u think it could possibly be ib???


----------



## DVSVXN

i really hope ebs and erin get a bfp each i have my fingers and toes crossed for you both-you deserve it :)


----------



## mamadonna

me 2 and u 2 of course


----------



## DVSVXN

i think io am out for this lot lol it was a hard negative haha


----------



## mamadonna

ur not out till af shows:thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> ur not out tillaf shows:thumbup:

:haha: which she still hasnt lol almsot a week now


----------



## mamadonna

blimey,can u not go and see ur doctor


----------



## DVSVXN

nope i dont have a doctor lol ive been trying to get in but they all full since i moved down 18 months ago. And family planning only has spaces when i can get off course


----------



## mamadonna

oh dear what will u do when ur pregnant?


----------



## DVSVXN

I can get leave then because its more acceptable or something lmao.and its only until ed of june. 
Im so hoping i am tho


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed sometimes tests take longer to show,i've see ladies on here on get a pos till a few weeks later


----------



## DVSVXN

oh yaya.well im keeping an eye on it if af doesnt show i will go and say i really need a blood test


----------



## mamadonna

yeah they would have to do something for u


----------



## DVSVXN

it is odd though it was neg 3 weeks ago as well tho


----------



## mamadonna

goodness knows,do u temp?


----------



## DVSVXN

nope i keep meaning to but i forget every morning


----------



## mamadonna

maybe give it a try cos it does help


----------



## DVSVXN

hmmm i wil start tomorrow lol


----------



## mamadonna

good luck


----------



## DVSVXN

thank hun.well im off to pick oh up.if im not bakc on tonigh-ur morning ill be on in the morning-ur evening lol


----------



## mamadonna

lol ok catch u later,time for some breakfast i think


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> well girls, at only 10 dpo I am spotting yet again.. so I'm out. and I'm really heartbroken this time because we're not trying for April or May because we're going to Disney in January and plus we don't want another baby born around the holidays like our daughter was... so... I won't be around probably. Who knows, maybe the break will do us some good.. but I'm extremely sad.. :(

Aww Erin :hugs: You sounds so low. :hugs:

Have you thought about trying the vit b complex? It might lengthen your luteal phase and hold off the spotting. :hugs: I only take 50mg and it seems to be doing wonders for me and many other women on here. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVS... it still sounds promising for you... do you have any symptoms? x


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... heres my 8dpo test. x
 



Attached Files:







8dpo_fmu.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









8dpo_fmu2.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mamadonna

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:omg i see a line...its defo there


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:omg i see a line...its defo there

:haha: Thanks. Just hoping it turns into a bfp... x


----------



## mamadonna

looking good,i would do a frer :wohoo: thats brilliant


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> looking good,i would do a frer :wohoo: thats brilliant

I know... its just money though... might order some online maybe. amazon have 2 for £6 something.... x


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what u mean,ova the last 12 months ttc i must have spent a small fortune on tests,this month when i do get my bfp i'm bloody skint lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i kno what u mean,ova the last 12 months ttc i must have spent a small fortune on tests,this month when i do get my bfp i'm bloody skint lol

:rofl:

I think I might just wait it out and use my superdrug tests. I have 2 waiting so I can't really condone buying more. x


----------



## mamadonna

i suppose,i reckon u'll be getting a nice line on the superdrug 1 tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i suppose,i reckon u'll be getting a nice line on the superdrug 1 tomorrow:happydance:

Well Jeffsar got hers on an SD at 9dpo so fingers crossed!!xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

i've got everything crossed for u ebs


----------



## jeffsar

i see the line!!!!!

don't get the ones on amazon, they aren't the super early first response - i made that mistake and it didn't show my bfp until after af was due.

do you have an asda near you?? their tests are 10 miu and my bfps were obviuos on those - same make as SD, and they are £3 ish for two. plus, you can use them anytime of day!!! i love poas!!!

fx'd for you this is it! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i see the line!!!!!
> 
> don't get the ones on amazon, they aren't the super early first response - i made that mistake and it didn't show my bfp until after af was due.
> 
> do you have an asda near you?? their tests are 10 miu and my bfps were obviuos on those - same make as SD, and they are £3 ish for two. plus, you can use them anytime of day!!! i love poas!!!
> 
> fx'd for you this is it! x

Oh thank you for telling me! 

No I'm not near an asda. :nope: Its a bit far..

I think I'm going to have to wait. I realised I had a morrisons £5 voucher from buying petrol so I rushed down but they only have clear blue so I didn't bother.

I'm just going to have to be patient... its a hard concept for me but oh well...

Although... :blush: someone did tell me frer are bogof in superdrug so if I get desperate I might rush back and get some... :haha: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> well girls, at only 10 dpo I am spotting yet again.. so I'm out. and I'm really heartbroken this time because we're not trying for April or May because we're going to Disney in January and plus we don't want another baby born around the holidays like our daughter was... so... I won't be around probably. Who knows, maybe the break will do us some good.. but I'm extremely sad.. :(
> 
> Aww Erin :hugs: You sounds so low. :hugs:
> 
> Have you thought about trying the vit b complex? It might lengthen your luteal phase and hold off the spotting. :hugs: I only take 50mg and it seems to be doing wonders for me and many other women on here. xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, I've tried it.. the first cycle was lenghtened by 1 day to a 12 day lp, still 2 days of spotting, the second cycle on it I spotted on 10 dpo, only a 10 day lp.. so I got off all supplements to see what my body does on its own.. 
I see your line tho ebs- I hope its your bfp!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> well girls, at only 10 dpo I am spotting yet again.. so I'm out. and I'm really heartbroken this time because we're not trying for April or May because we're going to Disney in January and plus we don't want another baby born around the holidays like our daughter was... so... I won't be around probably. Who knows, maybe the break will do us some good.. but I'm extremely sad.. :(
> 
> Aww Erin :hugs: You sounds so low. :hugs:
> 
> Have you thought about trying the vit b complex? It might lengthen your luteal phase and hold off the spotting. :hugs: I only take 50mg and it seems to be doing wonders for me and many other women on here. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've tried it.. the first cycle was lenghtened by 1 day to a 12 day lp, still 2 days of spotting, the second cycle on it I spotted on 10 dpo, only a 10 day lp.. so I got off all supplements to see what my body does on its own..
> I see your line tho ebs- I hope its your bfp!Click to expand...

Thanks Erin... I feel awful for you though if AF is on its way and you'll then have to take a break.. :hugs: Although you hear of so many people getting pregnant when they aren't trying. Will go do NTNP? x


----------



## DVSVXN

:happydance: Ebs has a second line yay.
lets hope it starts getting darker for you.
tmi my cervix is hard but still low is that a sign of af creeping?


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks DVS...

I'm not sure on cervix position or anything :shrug: x


----------



## DVSVXN

hmmm i been trackig it, google said that it can be a sign of pregnancy :/ i have a lil cramp in my tummy atm but not af cramps?


----------



## mamadonna

shame you couldnt get to an asda ebs,i've just been in there 2day and bought there own tests,really cheap


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> hmmm i been trackig it, google said that it can be a sign of pregnancy :/ i have a lil cramp in my tummy atm but not af cramps?

Cramps can be a sign of whats going on in there... I hope you can get a blood test soon. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> shame you couldnt get to an asda ebs,i've just been in there 2day and bought there own tests,really cheap

Thanks... I'll be near an Asda next weekend so maybe I'll pick some up then. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hmmm i been trackig it, google said that it can be a sign of pregnancy :/ i have a lil cramp in my tummy atm but not af cramps?
> 
> Cramps can be a sign of whats going on in there... I hope you can get a blood test soon. xClick to expand...

yer im getting so confused :haha: i just want a yes or no


----------



## mamadonna

not that i think u'll need them i cant wait till tomorrow to see ur test:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> not that i think u'll need them i cant wait till tomorrow to see ur test:happydance:

lol.. I have superdrug ones that are the same mui...

Cheapies tomorrow then SD on Tuesday!!! :happydance: x


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> not that i think u'll need them i cant wait till tomorrow to see ur test:happydance:

lol ebs is deff carrying a bubba i can feel it :D

ok just worked out it mainly only hurts in my tummy when i need to pee :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

maybe a water infection,lots of girls get a water infection b4 bfp


----------



## DVSVXN

whats a water infection? lol mum said she thought it was a bladder infection (shes a nurse and doesnt know we trying) but i got all clear results on that at the doctors hehe


----------



## mamadonna

water infection just the same as bladder infection


----------



## DVSVXN

ohhhhright. well ill keep an eye on it but if there is no improvement or af im ringing the doctor lol i hate the waiting haha


----------



## DVSVXN

:yipee: now this might be my eyes playing tricks or it is a evap line but on my test i just did there is an uber uber faint line, im trying to get a pic but its to light lmao


----------



## his1andonly

Hello out there to all the beautiful mothers to be. I am an australian and unfortunately have had the non-pleasure of knowing aimee personally. aimee is a 26 yr old child who my husband originally went to for advice. aimee then started to persue and harass my husband into thinking that all she said was golden inc our business booming. all the while seducing him at his place of work and snding me txt messages re the whereabouts of my husband because she was about to 'eat him'. my husband started a 'pity ' relationship with her when OUR little blessing was only 6 months old!!!. during the next year she told police that i was stalking her, putting nooses around her flatmates cats neck and sending men to rape her!!!. she has also lied about having ovarian cancer and being on her death bed. she has now admitted to lying to my husband about everything. Her mother Gail had no idea this was happening???? what sort of a psychic is she???? until my husband told her. ANY female that seduces a married man and takes him away from his wife and 3 children should not have the eligibilty to be a psychic. I feel very sorry for all of you that have waisted tme and effort beleiving this liar. Lock up your husbands!!


----------



## ebony2010

his1andonly said:


> Hello out there to all the beautiful mothers to be. I am an australian and unfortunately have had the non-pleasure of knowing aimee personally. aimee is a 26 yr old child who my husband originally went to for advice. aimee then started to persue and harass my husband into thinking that all she said was golden inc our business booming. all the while seducing him at his place of work and snding me txt messages re the whereabouts of my husband because she was about to 'eat him'. my husband started a 'pity ' relationship with her when OUR little blessing was only 6 months old!!!. during the next year she told police that i was stalking her, putting nooses around her flatmates cats neck and sending men to rape her!!!. she has also lied about having ovarian cancer and being on her death bed. she has now admitted to lying to my husband about everything. Her mother Gail had no idea this was happening???? what sort of a psychic is she???? until my husband told her. ANY female that seduces a married man and takes him away from his wife and 3 children should not have the eligibilty to be a psychic. I feel very sorry for all of you that have waisted tme and effort beleiving this liar. Lock up your husbands!!

I'm really sorry about your experence but the Aimee we got predictions from was from Ireland and was a member on here scamming people... also Gail who we have also used has nothing to do with her. :shrug: x


----------



## DVSVXN

:headspin: hey eb how are you today?


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :yipee: now this might be my eyes playing tricks or it is a evap line but on my test i just did there is an uber uber faint line, im trying to get a pic but its to light lmao

Photo pleaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: now this might be my eyes playing tricks or it is a evap line but on my test i just did there is an uber uber faint line, im trying to get a pic but its to light lmao
> 
> Photo pleaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: xClick to expand...

im trying to get one but it isnt showing up-its really light, have to get it at the right oint to see it lol. Ill see if it will work if i make it negative


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :headspin: hey eb how are you today?

Not sure... lol... My ic is a bit darker but my temp dropped... :wacko: I convinved myself it was over but now i'm not sure.. :haha:

I'm going to buy a frer today... I don't care if I can't afford it! :dohh:

How are you? Have you took a pic? What test have you used? x


----------



## DVSVXN

i used a first response one. im not sure if it is an evap line it wasnt much colour.just uploading it


----------



## ebony2010

Almost forgot... :dohh: heres todays...
 



Attached Files:







9dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6









9dpo fmu2.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DVSVXN

its deff there girl yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DVSVXN

here u go i cant make out the line in the pics so mayb it is an evap

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/neg2.jpghttps://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/neg1.jpghttps://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1392.jpghttps://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1389-1.jpg


----------



## ebony2010

Well I can't see anything in the photo but mine wouldn't show on a photo for a few days so don't give up hope. Are you going to get a frer? I'm going to update my journal next I'm off into town to buy one. :happydance: x


----------



## DVSVXN

im going to wait another week if af doesnt show and test again, if still neg im going for bloods. im getting funny feelings in my tummy most of the day like a sick feeling


----------



## DVSVXN

:happydance: well not to get my hopes up but i did an opk test about 10 mins ago and the second line went straight to dark before the control line had appeared the second line is def darker then the control.can that the a sign? i know im not ovulating 
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/DSCF1398.jpg


----------



## ebony2010

I have heard some women use them as tests...

Do a frer!!!! xxx


----------



## britt24

OMG!!! I must give you my mobile number so you can let me know if i need to come on here quickly.

Ebs thats defo a BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

how are you feeling?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> OMG!!! I must give you my mobile number so you can let me know if i need to come on here quickly.
> 
> Ebs thats defo a BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> how are you feeling?? xx

Aww thank you. I'm not going to believe it until I see it on a frer and I'm going to do one in the next hour :happydance:

I'm feeling ok... bit crampy and my boobs hurt sooo much :haha:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I must give you my mobile number so you can let me know if i need to come on here quickly.
> 
> Ebs thats defo a BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> how are you feeling?? xx
> 
> Aww thank you. I'm not going to believe it until I see it on a frer and I'm going to do one in the next hour :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling ok... bit crampy and my boobs hurt sooo much :haha:Click to expand...

You wont believe it even when you see it lol i didnt!

i have everything crossed for you, but i am so sure you will get a pos, you dont get lines like that on them cheapies if they are evaps!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I must give you my mobile number so you can let me know if i need to come on here quickly.
> 
> Ebs thats defo a BFP!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> how are you feeling?? xx
> 
> Aww thank you. I'm not going to believe it until I see it on a frer and I'm going to do one in the next hour :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling ok... bit crampy and my boobs hurt sooo much :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You wont believe it even when you see it lol i didnt!
> 
> i have everything crossed for you, but i am so sure you will get a pos, you dont get lines like that on them cheapies if they are evaps!! xxClick to expand...

Aaaahhhh its killing me and I don't need a wee yet.. :wacko:

another drink me thinks :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

No 2nd line on the frer :cry: gutted :cry:


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> No 2nd line on the frer :cry: gutted :cry:

i wouldnt worry, i would do one in the morning or wednesday morning maybe your urine wasnt strong enough.

keep positive!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No 2nd line on the frer :cry: gutted :cry:
> 
> i wouldnt worry, i would do one in the morning or wednesday morning maybe your urine wasnt strong enough.
> 
> keep positive!! xxClick to expand...

Thanks but I'm rapidly losing hope... :cry: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No 2nd line on the frer :cry: gutted :cry:
> 
> i wouldnt worry, i would do one in the morning or wednesday morning maybe your urine wasnt strong enough.
> 
> keep positive!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I'm rapidly losing hope... :cry: xClick to expand...


dont, some tests are different for different people, like the digi worked for me but dont for a lot of people until they are really late and like the ones your using didnt really work for me i never got a strong line at all. If i was you i would wait until wednesday morning do a cheapie and see if the line is darker xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No 2nd line on the frer :cry: gutted :cry:
> 
> i wouldnt worry, i would do one in the morning or wednesday morning maybe your urine wasnt strong enough.
> 
> keep positive!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I'm rapidly losing hope... :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> dont, some tests are different for different people, like the digi worked for me but dont for a lot of people until they are really late and like the ones your using didnt really work for me i never got a strong line at all. If i was you i would wait until wednesday morning do a cheapie and see if the line is darker xxClick to expand...

We've got an appointment at the hospital on Wednesday afternoon for further tests so I might do a frer that morning because if I get that far I'll be 11dpo...

I'm going to try and find the ic's I've been using online as I'd like to see if they still get darker... struggling to find the right ones though... x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No 2nd line on the frer :cry: gutted :cry:
> 
> i wouldnt worry, i would do one in the morning or wednesday morning maybe your urine wasnt strong enough.
> 
> keep positive!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I'm rapidly losing hope... :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> dont, some tests are different for different people, like the digi worked for me but dont for a lot of people until they are really late and like the ones your using didnt really work for me i never got a strong line at all. If i was you i would wait until wednesday morning do a cheapie and see if the line is darker xxClick to expand...
> 
> We've got an appointment at the hospital on Wednesday afternoon for further tests so I might do a frer that morning because if I get that far I'll be 11dpo...
> 
> I'm going to try and find the ic's I've been using online as I'd like to see if they still get darker... struggling to find the right ones though... xClick to expand...


yeah that would be a good idea, i would also tell them about these tests you have done cos they might do one at the docs as well. Looks like this cycle is going good though cos looks like your lp is getting longer!! :happydance:xx


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks Britt. :hugs:

Well since charting my lp has been between 7-9 days. Last cycle is was 7 days but today I'm 9dpo and I'm so pleased. There is a huge thread on here about vitamin b complex extending your luteal phase and I've spent hours trying to read it all over the last few weeks... you wouldn't believe how many women on that thread had the same problem as me... took the supplements and got pregnant on the first cycle. I was soo worried that if I didn't try it and waiting for the nhs I could go on for months without it being sorted.

I have no idea what will happen on Wednesday. We've been referred to the gynae department at Calow hospital. I'm still going to go even if I've got a line on a frer by then... x


----------



## Hispirits

hi ladies
i've been ttc for a long while now, and had some ntnp breaks inbetween.
i didn't want to read through the whole thread, but popped in because it was about the predictions.
i've had a few readings over the last year
has any of the readings any of your girls had been true?
i've had three that all say May 2011, just wanted to know if any of the mediums have been accurate for anyone, i would be so thrilled if they came true.
thanks girls
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ebony2010

Hispirits said:


> hi ladies
> i've been ttc for a long while now, and had some ntnp breaks inbetween.
> i didn't want to read through the whole thread, but popped in because it was about the predictions.
> i've had a few readings over the last year
> has any of the readings any of your girls had been true?
> i've had three that all say May 2011, just wanted to know if any of the mediums have been accurate for anyone, i would be so thrilled if they came true.
> thanks girls
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi... I've been getting faint lines on an ic so if its my bfp then Gail & Psychic star have got it right for me. x


----------



## Hispirits

ebony2010 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> i've been ttc for a long while now, and had some ntnp breaks inbetween.
> i didn't want to read through the whole thread, but popped in because it was about the predictions.
> i've had a few readings over the last year
> has any of the readings any of your girls had been true?
> i've had three that all say May 2011, just wanted to know if any of the mediums have been accurate for anyone, i would be so thrilled if they came true.
> thanks girls
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi... I've been getting faint lines on an ic so if its my bfp then Gail & Psychic star have got it right for me. xClick to expand...

oh thats great news!! well i'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you because if gail was right for you then i can have a bit more faith that she is right for me. keep me posted!! 
btw
i ahd a very good reading that i don't think anyone on babyandbump has tried yet panrosa, shes on ebay £5
jenny renny, gail and panrosa all said may 2011, i had the gail and panrosa reading this last week but the jenny renny one i had august last year!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ebony2010

Hispirits said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> i've been ttc for a long while now, and had some ntnp breaks inbetween.
> i didn't want to read through the whole thread, but popped in because it was about the predictions.
> i've had a few readings over the last year
> has any of the readings any of your girls had been true?
> i've had three that all say May 2011, just wanted to know if any of the mediums have been accurate for anyone, i would be so thrilled if they came true.
> thanks girls
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi... I've been getting faint lines on an ic so if its my bfp then Gail & Psychic star have got it right for me. xClick to expand...
> 
> oh thats great news!! well i'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you because if gail was right for you then i can have a bit more faith that she is right for me. keep me posted!!
> btw
> i ahd a very good reading that i don't think anyone on babyandbump has tried yet panrosa, shes on ebay £5
> jenny renny, gail and panrosa all said may 2011, i had the gail and panrosa reading this last week but the jenny renny one i had august last year!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you. I'll go and have a look for panrosa :thumbup: x


----------



## Hispirits

let me know what you think, shes gets back quite quickly too, i paid for one friday night about 9pm and recieved it the next day about 11am xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hispirits said:


> let me know what you think, shes gets back quite quickly too, i paid for one friday night about 9pm and recieved it the next day about 11am xx

She's not selling any conception readings at the moment and to be honest I need all the money I can get my hands on for these damn tests :wacko: :haha:

I'l bear here in mind though should I decide to get another one. x


----------



## HayleyJJ

i cant see any conception ones on her page xx


----------



## Hispirits

i just checked, i see she hasn' put any new ones up, what i had was called:

Psychic Readings: Pregnancy Baby Conception Predictions
SPECIAL OFFER PRICING LIMITED OFFER PLUS FREE SPELL

it was £5, if you want one, i'm sure if you message her through ebay and ask if she was doing anymore of them she would, it was only on friday i got it. xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hispirits said:


> i just checked, i see she hasn' put any new ones up, what i had was called:
> 
> Psychic Readings: Pregnancy Baby Conception Predictions
> SPECIAL OFFER PRICING LIMITED OFFER PLUS FREE SPELL
> 
> it was £5, if you want one, i'm sure if you message her through ebay and ask if she was doing anymore of them she would, it was only on friday i got it. xx

Well I hope she's right for you and you get that bfp soon! x


----------



## DVSVXN

keep hope eb :D


----------



## jeffsar

has anyone heard from mamadonna?? i think she lost her bubs, i am devastated for her x


----------



## jeffsar

Hispirits said:


> hi ladies
> i've been ttc for a long while now, and had some ntnp breaks inbetween.
> i didn't want to read through the whole thread, but popped in because it was about the predictions.
> i've had a few readings over the last year
> has any of the readings any of your girls had been true?
> i've had three that all say May 2011, just wanted to know if any of the mediums have been accurate for anyone, i would be so thrilled if they came true.
> thanks girls
> :dust::dust::dust:

Jenny Renny was pretty much right for me, got my bfp month correct! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Almost forgot... :dohh: heres todays...

that's def. positive! 

are you SURE it was the right first response?? the ones i got were accurate from day of missed af, i thought i had bought the ones for 6 days before, and they were neg.........

x


----------



## DVSVXN

jeffsar said:


> has anyone heard from mamadonna?? i think she lost her bubs, i am devastated for her x

:shrug: nope havent heard from her i really hope she hasnt tho :(


----------



## DVSVXN

my ones just say over 99% accurate,they just the normal ones


----------



## jeffsar

the boxes are really similar, but sensitivities are totally different......
 



Attached Files:







FR1.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 0









FR2.gif
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jeffsar

DVSVXN said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> has anyone heard from mamadonna?? i think she lost her bubs, i am devastated for her x
> 
> :shrug: nope havent heard from her i really hope she hasnt tho :(Click to expand...

i looked at her journal, and she started bleeding - she has said she needs a break from here..... i really hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

jeffsar said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> has anyone heard from mamadonna?? i think she lost her bubs, i am devastated for her x
> 
> :shrug: nope havent heard from her i really hope she hasnt tho :(Click to expand...
> 
> i looked at her journal, and she started bleeding - she has said she needs a break from here..... i really hope she's ok :hugs:Click to expand...

aw massive hugs to her


----------



## DVSVXN

https://www.google.co.nz/imgres?imgurl=https://www.healthchemist.co.nz/mm5/graphics/00000001/large_913390.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.healthchemist.co.nz/pregnancy-tests/first-response-pregnancy-test---1-test-p2219611.html&usg=__-F7aahsoDZaJs-72e4ixfAvesn4=&h=540&w=314&sz=54&hl=en&start=47&sig2=ap0FSZhvJSPOyzJ5m0x30g&zoom=1&tbnid=vnWeUBUENfMB0M:&tbnh=166&tbnw=97&ei=B52HTc7hNpKcsQPXzoH9AQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3D1st%2Bresponse%2Bpregnancy%2Btest%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D667%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C1200&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=131&vpy=267&dur=1016&hovh=295&hovw=171&tx=73&ty=214&oei=8JyHTe-6D430swOOt9XyAQ&page=3&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:47&biw=1366&bih=667
thats the one im using


----------



## jeffsar

can't see the picture!


----------



## DVSVXN

augh dam it lol
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/large_913390.jpg


----------



## jeffsar

thats the less sensitive one, 25-30 miu x


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna has sent me a message to ask me to tell you that she's started bleeding and right now she needs a break from it all so she might not be around here for a bit...

My heart really goes out to her... I hope she's ok... x


----------



## jeffsar

i'm gutted for her x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Almost forgot... :dohh: heres todays...
> 
> that's def. positive!
> 
> are you SURE it was the right first response?? the ones i got were accurate from day of missed af, i thought i had bought the ones for 6 days before, and they were neg.........
> 
> xClick to expand...

I used the ones that say 6 days before. I have heard from a couple of women who have positive ic's and negative frers for quite a while. I'm going to do another on Wednesday morning before the hospital. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm gutted for her x

I think she lost one in October and now she's got to the year mark I think it was taking its toll anyway... :cry: x


----------



## jeffsar

has she gone to the epu? i can't believe it x


----------



## erin7707

holy shit girls!
I swore I was out
today is my 3rd day of light spotting. ALSO PSYCHIC STAR SAID I WOULD GET A POSITIVE TEST ON THE 21ST OF MARCH. so i decided to test because normally AF would be on full force by now

i'm freaking out



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeex!!!!!! :cloud9: I just hope the spotting stops! I'm 12 dpo.


mamadonna. I am soooooooooooooo sorry.. :( :( :( my heart breaks for you and I almost didn't want to post this today..


----------



## DVSVXN

massive congrates erin :D augh im loving everyone getting preg. Now we just need ebs one to get darker.

Massive hugs for mamadonna- thoughts are with her.

I'm trying not to go and buy a digi lol im so confused i just want answers- maybe il ask star for a reading lol


----------



## DVSVXN

:( been at the gym and spewed after my workout not nice. As soon as i had sugar im feeling better lol
oh and i got my full license go me


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> holy shit girls!
> I swore I was out
> today is my 3rd day of light spotting. ALSO PSYCHIC STAR SAID I WOULD GET A POSITIVE TEST ON THE 21ST OF MARCH. so i decided to test because normally AF would be on full force by now
> 
> i'm freaking out
> 
> View attachment 183859
> 
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeex!!!!!! :cloud9: I just hope the spotting stops! I'm 12 dpo.
> 
> 
> mamadonna. I am soooooooooooooo sorry.. :( :( :( my heart breaks for you and I almost didn't want to post this today..


OH MY GOD ERIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i can't believe it!!!!!! 

i am so happy for you. this really has been an exciting month - i am sure ebs is preg too!

likewise, i can't stop thinking of mamadonna, i am gutted for her :hugs:

well done Erin, i know you were losing hope :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

Ebs, where is today's test?!?!

x


----------



## DVSVXN

hey jeffstar how are you?


----------



## jeffsar

hiya, i'm good ta, you? feeling better? x


----------



## DVSVXN

still got my odd tummy feeling apart from that just the same. was sick after my normal workout at the gym :/


----------



## jeffsar

i think you need to try find a doctor; they will give you answers as to why you feel so odd and maybe help with ttc - is there a waiting list you could go on to?


----------



## DVSVXN

i've had tests done and im clear of everything, im fertile and normal lol. So thats why its weird ive neveer felt like this before


----------



## jeffsar

very strange..........
has your hubby had tests too??


----------



## DVSVXN

hes come back fine as well so either i am preg or its something else


----------



## jeffsar

maybe you need bloods to determine preg. sometimes urine isn't strong enough?
right, off to work, speak soon x


----------



## DVSVXN

thats true time will tell i guess. Have fun im off to bed lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

Firstly!!!!!!!! Erin!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!!!!! I knew this felt like a good month from the start but holy crap! :haha:

Congratulations! :wohoo:

DVSVXN... you are soooo pregnant. Go to the doctors and get a blood test. I think its the only way you'll find out for sure.

Jeffsar... tried a SD today... and not a hint of a line. So I'm now onto the one step 10miu tests and they are now showing a hint of a line. and I've made it to 10dpo and my temp is looking good so far :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5









10dpo fmu2.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DVSVXN

ebs u are so darn preg lol yay thats 2 of u this month


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebs u are so darn preg lol yay thats 2 of u this month

Thanks but I won't truly believe it until I see it on a decent brand test.

Are you going to go and get a blood test. I think it might be the only way for toy to find out. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> ebs u are so darn preg lol yay thats 2 of u this month
> 
> Thanks but I won't truly believe it until I see it on a decent brand test.
> 
> Are you going to go and get a blood test. I think it might be the only way for toy to find out. xClick to expand...

i have a really good feeling for u tho. Yer I'm going to try and give them a ring and see if i can get in or see what the doc says


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> ebs u are so darn preg lol yay thats 2 of u this month
> 
> Thanks but I won't truly believe it until I see it on a decent brand test.
> 
> Are you going to go and get a blood test. I think it might be the only way for toy to find out. xClick to expand...
> 
> i have a really good feeling for u tho. Yer I'm going to try and give them a ring and see if i can get in or see what the doc saysClick to expand...

Good luck :thumbup:

Right... i need to go into town to sort out some bills... ugh... back later x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh yay bill lmao since i have an urge to test im gooing to do another ov test lol-----another bfp like yesterday yay


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, it's looking good - won't be long until you see it on a different make!


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!! 

How are you all??

oh no poor mamadonna thats heartbreaking, i really feel for her. I have never been it through it so i dont know how it feels but its got to be soo hard its awful.


Erin - Congratulations thats amazing really pleased for you!! What a great month for you just as you was just going to take a break!

Ebs - Still looking good cant wait for the test tomorrow!!

DVSVXN - surely you bfp is just around the corner maybe its just taking a while to show!

Jeffsar - how are you ? xx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> oh yay bill lmao since i have an urge to test im gooing to do another ov test lol-----another bfp like yesterday yay

I did one of those yesterday... lol Only got a faint line though :dohh: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, it's looking good - won't be long until you see it on a different make!

Thanks.. I hope so... I won't believe it until then. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> oh no poor mamadonna thats heartbreaking, i really feel for her. I have never been it through it so i dont know how it feels but its got to be soo hard its awful.
> 
> 
> Erin - Congratulations thats amazing really pleased for you!! What a great month for you just as you was just going to take a break!
> 
> Ebs - Still looking good cant wait for the test tomorrow!!
> 
> DVSVXN - surely you bfp is just around the corner maybe its just taking a while to show!
> 
> Jeffsar - how are you ? xx

Thanks...

Hey, I thought of you this morning. I've just got back from town and on my way back to the car i went past your ex-boyfriends, Mums shop :haha:

I've been to the poound shop and got their twin pack of tests to pee on later :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> oh no poor mamadonna thats heartbreaking, i really feel for her. I have never been it through it so i dont know how it feels but its got to be soo hard its awful.
> 
> 
> Erin - Congratulations thats amazing really pleased for you!! What a great month for you just as you was just going to take a break!
> 
> Ebs - Still looking good cant wait for the test tomorrow!!
> 
> DVSVXN - surely you bfp is just around the corner maybe its just taking a while to show!
> 
> Jeffsar - how are you ? xx
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Hey, I thought of you this morning. I've just got back from town and on my way back to the car i went past your ex-boyfriends, Mums shop :haha:
> 
> I've been to the poound shop and got their twin pack of tests to pee on later :haha: xClick to expand...


Hi, lol it is actually a lovely shop i just dont knwo if i will be going in it lol.

ooh how exciting i will look forward to the pic xx


----------



## erin7707

aww thank you girls!! The fact that Star was so dead on with me, and JennyRenny too really, and Brooke! haha.. we'll see if it's a boy or a girl and thennnn we'll decide who's right ;) 

Ebs, I SEE YOUR LINES!! FX'd they start showing soon on stronger tests! I didn't test on 10 or 11 dpo bc I figured I was just wasting tests since I was spotting like always...... so I dont know when they would have shown up!

here's my 13dpo tests since I have so many to use, lol, i took 5 different ones all with my fmu

Top is an ovulation test
babyhopes.com free test
wondfo 
wondfo one step
dollar general baby test
All 13 dpo same fmu


progression pics 12-13 dpo
12 dpo was evening urine, 13 dpo was FMU


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> oh no poor mamadonna thats heartbreaking, i really feel for her. I have never been it through it so i dont know how it feels but its got to be soo hard its awful.
> 
> 
> Erin - Congratulations thats amazing really pleased for you!! What a great month for you just as you was just going to take a break!
> 
> Ebs - Still looking good cant wait for the test tomorrow!!
> 
> DVSVXN - surely you bfp is just around the corner maybe its just taking a while to show!
> 
> Jeffsar - how are you ? xx


hi Britt!! i'm fine, how are you? 
i had my 16 wk scan yesterday, and baby jeffsar is growing well, i am so pleased! starting to believe this may actually happen now! how' baby britt doing? x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> aww thank you girls!! The fact that Star was so dead on with me, and JennyRenny too really, and Brooke! haha.. we'll see if it's a boy or a girl and thennnn we'll decide who's right ;)
> 
> Ebs, I SEE YOUR LINES!! FX'd they start showing soon on stronger tests! I didn't test on 10 or 11 dpo bc I figured I was just wasting tests since I was spotting like always...... so I dont know when they would have shown up!
> 
> here's my 13dpo tests since I have so many to use, lol, i took 5 different ones all with my fmu
> View attachment 184068
> 
> Top is an ovulation test
> babyhopes.com free test
> wondfo
> wondfo one step
> dollar general baby test
> All 13 dpo same fmu
> 
> View attachment 184069
> 
> progression pics 12-13 dpo
> 12 dpo was evening urine, 13 dpo was FMU

yeay! erin is pregnant!! great pics too hun, i am so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> oh no poor mamadonna thats heartbreaking, i really feel for her. I have never been it through it so i dont know how it feels but its got to be soo hard its awful.
> 
> 
> Erin - Congratulations thats amazing really pleased for you!! What a great month for you just as you was just going to take a break!
> 
> Ebs - Still looking good cant wait for the test tomorrow!!
> 
> DVSVXN - surely you bfp is just around the corner maybe its just taking a while to show!
> 
> Jeffsar - how are you ? xx
> 
> 
> hi Britt!! i'm fine, how are you?
> i had my 16 wk scan yesterday, and baby jeffsar is growing well, i am so pleased! starting to believe this may actually happen now! how' baby britt doing? xClick to expand...


i am great thanks feel great now more energy and can actually get things done and sorted, which i am pleased about cos a few weeks ago i didnt have enough energy to even be bothered to cook tea but i am fine now!

did you ask about the sex? it shows at 16 weeks doesnt it some times?

baby britt is fine i think lol i wait to start feeling something so i know baby is wriggling around nicely xx


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> aww thank you girls!! The fact that Star was so dead on with me, and JennyRenny too really, and Brooke! haha.. we'll see if it's a boy or a girl and thennnn we'll decide who's right ;)
> 
> Ebs, I SEE YOUR LINES!! FX'd they start showing soon on stronger tests! I didn't test on 10 or 11 dpo bc I figured I was just wasting tests since I was spotting like always...... so I dont know when they would have shown up!
> 
> here's my 13dpo tests since I have so many to use, lol, i took 5 different ones all with my fmu
> View attachment 184068
> 
> Top is an ovulation test
> babyhopes.com free test
> wondfo
> wondfo one step
> dollar general baby test
> All 13 dpo same fmu
> 
> View attachment 184069
> 
> progression pics 12-13 dpo
> 12 dpo was evening urine, 13 dpo was FMU


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## erin7707

thanks girls! I would have asked at the scan too jeffsar!! when's your next appt?


----------



## jeffsar

i'm on team yellow!!!! sorry girls, you'll need to wait until September to find out! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i'm on team yellow!!!! sorry girls, you'll need to wait until September to find out! x

oh i dont know how you do it!! :brat:

i think you're both having girls


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm on team yellow!!!! sorry girls, you'll need to wait until September to find out! x


What !!!! you cant do that to us!! :brat::brat::growlmad:


----------



## jeffsar

i loved having the surprise with my son, made the labour less awful!

i still think boy.....the scan looks just like taylor! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i loved having the surprise with my son, made the labour less awful!
> 
> i still think boy.....the scan looks just like taylor! x


i honestly dont know how you do it, i am thinking of payin for a private 16 week scan to find out 4 weeks earlier cos i cant wait lol i wanted to know at my 12 week scan i am counting down the weeks to my 20 week scan 7 week and 6 days to go!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> aww thank you girls!! The fact that Star was so dead on with me, and JennyRenny too really, and Brooke! haha.. we'll see if it's a boy or a girl and thennnn we'll decide who's right ;)
> 
> Ebs, I SEE YOUR LINES!! FX'd they start showing soon on stronger tests! I didn't test on 10 or 11 dpo bc I figured I was just wasting tests since I was spotting like always...... so I dont know when they would have shown up!
> 
> here's my 13dpo tests since I have so many to use, lol, i took 5 different ones all with my fmu
> View attachment 184068
> 
> Top is an ovulation test
> babyhopes.com free test
> wondfo
> wondfo one step
> dollar general baby test
> All 13 dpo same fmu
> 
> View attachment 184069
> 
> progression pics 12-13 dpo
> 12 dpo was evening urine, 13 dpo was FMU

Wow! They are some good strong lines!

i love how you have so manh different makes. I thought I was bad :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> oh no poor mamadonna thats heartbreaking, i really feel for her. I have never been it through it so i dont know how it feels but its got to be soo hard its awful.
> 
> 
> Erin - Congratulations thats amazing really pleased for you!! What a great month for you just as you was just going to take a break!
> 
> Ebs - Still looking good cant wait for the test tomorrow!!
> 
> DVSVXN - surely you bfp is just around the corner maybe its just taking a while to show!
> 
> Jeffsar - how are you ? xx
> 
> 
> hi Britt!! i'm fine, how are you?
> i had my 16 wk scan yesterday, and baby jeffsar is growing well, i am so pleased! starting to believe this may actually happen now! how' baby britt doing? xClick to expand...

Did you get a picture Jeffsar? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i loved having the surprise with my son, made the labour less awful!
> 
> i still think boy.....the scan looks just like taylor! x

Did you chose not to know? :wacko: x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i loved having the surprise with my son, made the labour less awful!
> 
> i still think boy.....the scan looks just like taylor! x
> 
> 
> i honestly dont know how you do it, i am thinking of payin for a private 16 week scan to find out 4 weeks earlier cos i cant wait lol i wanted to know at my 12 week scan i am counting down the weeks to my 20 week scan 7 week and 6 days to go!! xxClick to expand...

lol i agreeee


----------



## jeffsar

i chose not to know, i want a surprise! i just think it's worth the wait, but i am excited to see what colour team you girls are on!

ebs, have you poas yet?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? i need more poas porn! 

i did get a pic, just haven't scanned it in yet - baby is getting big now!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i chose not to know, i want a surprise! i just think it's worth the wait, but i am excited to see what colour team you girls are on!
> 
> ebs, have you poas yet?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? i need more poas porn!
> 
> i did get a pic, just haven't scanned it in yet - baby is getting big now!

OMG!! i'd need to know.... especially as the pram I want will look stupid if I have a boy :haha:

Anyway, I've told you before... you're having a girl! :haha: What did the psychics predict?

Ok... more of todays poas porn :rofl:

Lunchtimes pound shop test. There is a very thin faint line.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo lunchtime.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6









10dpo lunchtime2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jeffsar

i see it better on the other tests, but it IS there.......

i think you are pregnant!! x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you girls!! The fact that Star was so dead on with me, and JennyRenny too really, and Brooke! haha.. we'll see if it's a boy or a girl and thennnn we'll decide who's right ;)
> 
> Ebs, I SEE YOUR LINES!! FX'd they start showing soon on stronger tests! I didn't test on 10 or 11 dpo bc I figured I was just wasting tests since I was spotting like always...... so I dont know when they would have shown up!
> 
> here's my 13dpo tests since I have so many to use, lol, i took 5 different ones all with my fmu
> View attachment 184068
> 
> Top is an ovulation test
> babyhopes.com free test
> wondfo
> wondfo one step
> dollar general baby test
> All 13 dpo same fmu
> 
> View attachment 184069
> 
> progression pics 12-13 dpo
> 12 dpo was evening urine, 13 dpo was FMU
> 
> Wow! They are some good strong lines!
> 
> i love how you have so manh different makes. I thought I was bad :haha:Click to expand...

hahahah hey now! lol.. i had to keep buying OPKs so i kept getting the 10 free hpts! i have like 7 left.. two different brands annd at least 25 opks lol


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i see it better on the other tests, but it IS there.......
> 
> i think you are pregnant!! x

Part of me agrees but I just don't believe it... not until it shows on a proper test.

I have my fertility referral tomorrow at the hospital and I have no idea what I'll even say... :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you girls!! The fact that Star was so dead on with me, and JennyRenny too really, and Brooke! haha.. we'll see if it's a boy or a girl and thennnn we'll decide who's right ;)
> 
> Ebs, I SEE YOUR LINES!! FX'd they start showing soon on stronger tests! I didn't test on 10 or 11 dpo bc I figured I was just wasting tests since I was spotting like always...... so I dont know when they would have shown up!
> 
> here's my 13dpo tests since I have so many to use, lol, i took 5 different ones all with my fmu
> View attachment 184068
> 
> Top is an ovulation test
> babyhopes.com free test
> wondfo
> wondfo one step
> dollar general baby test
> All 13 dpo same fmu
> 
> View attachment 184069
> 
> progression pics 12-13 dpo
> 12 dpo was evening urine, 13 dpo was FMU
> 
> Wow! They are some good strong lines!
> 
> i love how you have so manh different makes. I thought I was bad :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah hey now! lol.. i had to keep buying OPKs so i kept getting the 10 free hpts! i have like 7 left.. two different brands annd at least 25 opks lolClick to expand...

Yeah yeah... you're just a poas addict! :haha: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you girls!! The fact that Star was so dead on with me, and JennyRenny too really, and Brooke! haha.. we'll see if it's a boy or a girl and thennnn we'll decide who's right ;)
> 
> Ebs, I SEE YOUR LINES!! FX'd they start showing soon on stronger tests! I didn't test on 10 or 11 dpo bc I figured I was just wasting tests since I was spotting like always...... so I dont know when they would have shown up!
> 
> here's my 13dpo tests since I have so many to use, lol, i took 5 different ones all with my fmu
> View attachment 184068
> 
> Top is an ovulation test
> babyhopes.com free test
> wondfo
> wondfo one step
> dollar general baby test
> All 13 dpo same fmu
> 
> View attachment 184069
> 
> progression pics 12-13 dpo
> 12 dpo was evening urine, 13 dpo was FMU
> 
> Wow! They are some good strong lines!
> 
> i love how you have so manh different makes. I thought I was bad :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah hey now! lol.. i had to keep buying OPKs so i kept getting the 10 free hpts! i have like 7 left.. two different brands annd at least 25 opks lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah... you're just a poas addict! :haha: xClick to expand...

haha, well I only do it once a day! so you're still worse than me!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## ebony2010

haha thats true :blush: x


----------



## erin7707

hahahaha :)


----------



## ebony2010

OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone just popping on to let you kno what is happening,i've just come back from the docs and test are now neg,i'm gutted but theres nothing i can do but brush myself off and get a grip on things,i've done all the crying i can do!!

anyway my doc has referred me to the fertility clinic to get things sorted,i have a feeling my fibriods have something to do with whats going on...thank u all so much for ur kind words:hugs:

massive congrats to erin,i bet ur on :cloud9:

i still see lines on ur test ebs,keepin my fingers crossed for u!!

hows things for u dv any sign of af or a pos pregnancy test?


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx

whats her link?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone just popping on to let you kno what is happening,i've just come back from the docs and test are now neg,i'm gutted but theres nothing i can do but brush myself off and get a grip on things,i've done all the crying i can do!!
> 
> anyway my doc has referred me to the fertility clinic to get things sorted,i have a feeling my fibriods have something to do with whats going on...thank u all so much for ur kind words:hugs:
> 
> massive congrats to erin,i bet ur on :cloud9:
> 
> i still see lines on ur test ebs,keepin my fingers crossed for u!!
> 
> hows things for u dv any sign of af or a pos pregnancy test?

Oh Mamadonna... it is so lovely to hear from you. :hugs:

I'm so glad you've been referred. Hopefully it is something simple they can correct so it doesn't happen like that again. :hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone just popping on to let you kno what is happening,i've just come back from the docs and test are now neg,i'm gutted but theres nothing i can do but brush myself off and get a grip on things,i've done all the crying i can do!!
> 
> anyway my doc has referred me to the fertility clinic to get things sorted,i have a feeling my fibriods have something to do with whats going on...thank u all so much for ur kind words:hugs:
> 
> massive congrats to erin,i bet ur on :cloud9:
> 
> i still see lines on ur test ebs,keepin my fingers crossed for u!!
> 
> hows things for u dv any sign of af or a pos pregnancy test?


Hi 

Im so sorry and giving you huge hugs i really feel for you.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx
> 
> whats her link?Click to expand...

What on ebay? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782900572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone just popping on to let you kno what is happening,i've just come back from the docs and test are now neg,i'm gutted but theres nothing i can do but brush myself off and get a grip on things,i've done all the crying i can do!!
> 
> anyway my doc has referred me to the fertility clinic to get things sorted,i have a feeling my fibriods have something to do with whats going on...thank u all so much for ur kind words:hugs:
> 
> massive congrats to erin,i bet ur on :cloud9:
> 
> i still see lines on ur test ebs,keepin my fingers crossed for u!!
> 
> hows things for u dv any sign of af or a pos pregnancy test?

I can't possibly offer enough :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
I'm so sorry :cry: I hope they can help you for next cycle xx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx
> 
> whats her link?Click to expand...
> 
> What on ebay? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782900572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:ITClick to expand...

i just didnt know if i'd gotten one from her yet lol
she only had 115 buyers.. i'd say shes not that popular.. lol


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone just popping on to let you kno what is happening,i've just come back from the docs and test are now neg,i'm gutted but theres nothing i can do but brush myself off and get a grip on things,i've done all the crying i can do!!
> 
> anyway my doc has referred me to the fertility clinic to get things sorted,i have a feeling my fibriods have something to do with whats going on...thank u all so much for ur kind words:hugs:
> 
> massive congrats to erin,i bet ur on :cloud9:
> 
> i still see lines on ur test ebs,keepin my fingers crossed for u!!
> 
> hows things for u dv any sign of af or a pos pregnancy test?

i am so sorry hun, i really am. it's been such an emotional few days for you. please let me know if there is anything can do for you. big :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx

enough!! just wait a couple days, you'll see!! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx
> 
> whats her link?Click to expand...
> 
> What on ebay? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782900572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:ITClick to expand...
> 
> i just didnt know if i'd gotten one from her yet lol
> she only had 115 buyers.. i'd say shes not that popular.. lolClick to expand...

Its just that i'm sure someone said she'd predicted the same as gail... :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx
> 
> enough!! just wait a couple days, you'll see!! xClick to expand...

ok :blush: x


----------



## Hispirits

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx
> 
> whats her link?Click to expand...
> 
> What on ebay? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782900572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:ITClick to expand...
> 
> i just didnt know if i'd gotten one from her yet lol
> she only had 115 buyers.. i'd say shes not that popular.. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its just that i'm sure someone said she'd predicted the same as gail... :shrug: xClick to expand...

it was me, 
i put on her reading below. i can't say if she is good or bad:shrug: but her reading had similar facts as gails

Tuning in around you at this time i sense a lady whos greatest wish is to have a baby , you feel the time is so right for this to happen and your are anxious every month hopeing that this month will be the month it will happen, spirit are showing me that you do not need to worry and that the time has almost arrived when you will be pregnant , they show me that in May 2011 you will be pregnant and will give birth to a baby boy in January 2012 , i do not sense any problems around pregnancy or birth, spirit are showing that baby will arrive into this world when the moon is out , so it will be in the night be ready for that Kerry . Baby will weigh around 8lb in weight ,you will be over the moon and will truly be the proud mum .


----------



## ebony2010

Hispirits said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx
> 
> whats her link?Click to expand...
> 
> What on ebay? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782900572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:ITClick to expand...
> 
> i just didnt know if i'd gotten one from her yet lol
> she only had 115 buyers.. i'd say shes not that popular.. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its just that i'm sure someone said she'd predicted the same as gail... :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> it was me,
> i put on her reading below. i can't say if she is good or bad:shrug: but her reading had similar facts as gails
> 
> Tuning in around you at this time i sense a lady whos greatest wish is to have a baby , you feel the time is so right for this to happen and your are anxious every month hopeing that this month will be the month it will happen, spirit are showing me that you do not need to worry and that the time has almost arrived when you will be pregnant , they show me that in May 2011 you will be pregnant and will give birth to a baby boy in January 2012 , i do not sense any problems around pregnancy or birth, spirit are showing that baby will arrive into this world when the moon is out , so it will be in the night be ready for that Kerry . Baby will weigh around 8lb in weight ,you will be over the moon and will truly be the proud mum .Click to expand...

Hi... well i asked pyschic star because she was spot on with stuff and eve got Erins bfp down to the day! and she says I'll get the positive result in he next 4 days.. so i'm more inclined to believe star but only time will tell. x


----------



## Hispirits

i might have a go, is she on ebay. 
although i am quite happy with thereadings i have had, they have made me feel quite positive, if i had another that didn't fall in line with them i'd be disapponted i think.
they are a bit addictive tho! lol


----------



## ebony2010

Hispirits said:


> i might have a go, is she on ebay.
> although i am quite happy with thereadings i have had, they have made me feel quite positive, if i had another that didn't fall in line with them i'd be disapponted i think.
> they are a bit addictive tho! lol

Well she was the same as Gail for me so hopefully she'll do the same for you. Yes she's on ebay and does lovely detailed readings of what your babies will be like. Its lovely. x


----------



## Hispirits

i'm going to have to have one now :happydance: lol


----------



## DVSVXN

good morning ladies

Ebs- yay things are looking really good for that bfp
Erin- wow loving the bfp :D
Jeffstar- augh i was hoping to find out if we had blue or pinks growing in here lol.
Britt- hows you and bump going?
Mama- No sign of af yay and onlly had a neg preg test but bfp on ovulation tests the last 2 days.


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> good morning ladies
> 
> Ebs- yay things are looking really good for that bfp
> Erin- wow loving the bfp :D
> Jeffstar- augh i was hoping to find out if we had blue or pinks growing in here lol.
> Britt- hows you and bump going?
> Mama- No sign of af yay and onlly had a neg preg test but bfp on ovulation tests the last 2 days.

Have you rung up about a blood test yet? x


----------



## DVSVXN

nope lol its 7am here.If i can get hold of the phone when im at the kids house today ill try then otherwise ill try for thursday


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> nope lol its 7am here.If i can get hold of the phone when im at the kids house today ill try then otherwise ill try for thursday

Oh... lol

It is Tuesday for you or Wednesday? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> nope lol its 7am here.If i can get hold of the phone when im at the kids house today ill try then otherwise ill try for thursday
> 
> Oh... lol
> 
> It is Tuesday for you or Wednesday? xClick to expand...

wednesday :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> nope lol its 7am here.If i can get hold of the phone when im at the kids house today ill try then otherwise ill try for thursday
> 
> Oh... lol
> 
> It is Tuesday for you or Wednesday? xClick to expand...
> 
> wednesday :haha:Click to expand...

Not fair!!! I wish it was Wednesday here... :brat: :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> nope lol its 7am here.If i can get hold of the phone when im at the kids house today ill try then otherwise ill try for thursday
> 
> Oh... lol
> 
> It is Tuesday for you or Wednesday? xClick to expand...
> 
> wednesday :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not fair!!! I wish it was Wednesday here... :brat: :haha: xClick to expand...

:happydance: where the first country in the world to see the sun hehe.trying to get some food down atm


----------



## jeffsar

does no one else want a surprise baby?! i'm really shocked everyone will find out - i thought that was one of the best bits!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> does no one else want a surprise baby?! i'm really shocked everyone will find out - i thought that was one of the best bits!! x

Oh no!!!! I couldn't wait and I'd have to buy everything gender neutral. I want to know for definate. x


----------



## jeffsar

but the baby won't be in the nursery until months after it's born, meaning plenty time to make it pink or blue, and my pram is black so that doesn't matter...... not really sure what else you would need to buy so early?? my newborn crib is oak colour with white blankets so i think i'm sorted!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> but the baby won't be in the nursery until months after it's born, meaning plenty time to make it pink or blue, and my pram is black so that doesn't matter...... not really sure what else you would need to buy so early?? my newborn crib is oak colour with white blankets so i think i'm sorted!! x

Well the pram I want is only ok if I have a girl and I really want to know so I can buy appropriate clothes etc... Why wouldn't baby be in the nursery? :shrug: x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> does no one else want a surprise baby?! i'm really shocked everyone will find out - i thought that was one of the best bits!! x

it's still a surprise at the 20 week ultrasound!!! :haha:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i might have a go, is she on ebay.
> although i am quite happy with thereadings i have had, they have made me feel quite positive, if i had another that didn't fall in line with them i'd be disapponted i think.
> they are a bit addictive tho! lol
> 
> Well she was the same as Gail for me so hopefully she'll do the same for you. Yes she's on ebay and does lovely detailed readings of what your babies will be like. Its lovely. xClick to expand...

totally agree and I HIGHLY recommend her! She's so sweet!


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... so someone came on here before and said there was a psychic on ebay called Panrosa who was good and so I bought a "yes or no" answer reading and asked if I was pregnant... she said no :nope: :cry: xxx
> 
> whats her link?Click to expand...
> 
> What on ebay? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250782900572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:ITClick to expand...
> 
> i just didnt know if i'd gotten one from her yet lol
> she only had 115 buyers.. i'd say shes not that popular.. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its just that i'm sure someone said she'd predicted the same as gail... :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> it was me,
> i put on her reading below. i can't say if she is good or bad:shrug: but her reading had similar facts as gails
> 
> Tuning in around you at this time i sense a lady whos greatest wish is to have a baby , you feel the time is so right for this to happen and your are anxious every month hopeing that this month will be the month it will happen, spirit are showing me that you do not need to worry and that the time has almost arrived when you will be pregnant , they show me that in May 2011 you will be pregnant and will give birth to a baby boy in January 2012 , i do not sense any problems around pregnancy or birth, spirit are showing that baby will arrive into this world when the moon is out , so it will be in the night be ready for that Kerry . Baby will weigh around 8lb in weight ,you will be over the moon and will truly be the proud mum .Click to expand...
> 
> Hi... well i asked pyschic star because she was spot on with stuff and eve got Erins bfp down to the day! and she says I'll get the positive result in he next 4 days.. so i'm more inclined to believe star but only time will tell. xClick to expand...

OMG!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

yay can someone send me a link to her i really want to try her as she seems spot on. Or any other good links to people that have been accurate with readings?
I have a gut feeling i am tho hehe
Jeffstar-im finding out bubbas sex as soon as i can lol i cant take suprises and i love shopping for colours :D


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> does no one else want a surprise baby?! i'm really shocked everyone will find out - i thought that was one of the best bits!! x
> 
> it's still a surprise at the 20 week ultrasound!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> yay can someone send me a link to her i really want to try her as she seems spot on. Or any other good links to people that have been accurate with readings?
> I have a gut feeling i am tho hehe
> Jeffstar-im finding out bubbas sex as soon as i can lol i cant take suprises and i love shopping for colours :D

Psychic star is on ebay. Just search for her name and her auctions come up. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> yay can someone send me a link to her i really want to try her as she seems spot on. Or any other good links to people that have been accurate with readings?
> I have a gut feeling i am tho hehe
> Jeffstar-im finding out bubbas sex as soon as i can lol i cant take suprises and i love shopping for colours :D
> 
> Psychic star is on ebay. Just search for her name and her auctions come up. xClick to expand...

thanks hun sooo tempting. im feeling really positive as well im hoping its a bubba in there. The feeling i got is like there is something in there kind of thing


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> yay can someone send me a link to her i really want to try her as she seems spot on. Or any other good links to people that have been accurate with readings?
> I have a gut feeling i am tho hehe
> Jeffstar-im finding out bubbas sex as soon as i can lol i cant take suprises and i love shopping for colours :D
> 
> Psychic star is on ebay. Just search for her name and her auctions come up. xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun sooo tempting. im feeling really positive as well im hoping its a bubba in there. The feeling i got is like there is something in there kind of thingClick to expand...

Yeah.. especially with you throwing up too! :happydance:

Did you get to ring for a blood test today? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> yay can someone send me a link to her i really want to try her as she seems spot on. Or any other good links to people that have been accurate with readings?
> I have a gut feeling i am tho hehe
> Jeffstar-im finding out bubbas sex as soon as i can lol i cant take suprises and i love shopping for colours :D
> 
> Psychic star is on ebay. Just search for her name and her auctions come up. xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun sooo tempting. im feeling really positive as well im hoping its a bubba in there. The feeling i got is like there is something in there kind of thingClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. especially with you throwing up too! :happydance:
> 
> Did you get to ring for a blood test today? xClick to expand...

Nope didnt get a chance to- im going to ring family planning tomorow and see what they think. I just want answers :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

morning!

ebs, baby is usually in the parents room in a crib or moses basket for the first wee while - better for baby and good for the night feeds etc... taylor was in with us for 8 weeks i think......

have you tested again this morning? x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer ebs wheres todays test :p doooooo it


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning!
> 
> ebs, baby is usually in the parents room in a crib or moses basket for the first wee while - better for baby and good for the night feeds etc... taylor was in with us for 8 weeks i think......
> 
> have you tested again this morning? x

Oh really? I could just imagine my DH's face :rofl:

Yep tested again this morning but only with an ic as I ddn't feel confident enough that it would come up with a frer. Had some more obvious cramping yesterday and a bit of blood this morning so I think it might have been implantation. Sooo..... hopefully I will see a proper bfp in a couple of days :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> yer ebs wheres todays test :p doooooo it

lol... here it is. Its so faint but it is pink.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.fmu.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4









11dpo.fmu2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> morning!
> 
> ebs, baby is usually in the parents room in a crib or moses basket for the first wee while - better for baby and good for the night feeds etc... taylor was in with us for 8 weeks i think......
> 
> have you tested again this morning? x
> 
> Oh really? I could just imagine my DH's face :rofl:
> 
> Yep tested again this morning but only with an ic as I ddn't feel confident enough that it would come up with a frer. Had some more obvious cramping yesterday and a bit of blood this morning so I think it might have been implantation. Sooo..... hopefully I will see a proper bfp in a couple of days :happydance:Click to expand...

AW YAY TOLDDDDDD U lol i havent had any bleeding ;(


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> yer ebs wheres todays test :p doooooo it
> 
> lol... here it is. Its so faint but it is pink.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> morning!
> 
> ebs, baby is usually in the parents room in a crib or moses basket for the first wee while - better for baby and good for the night feeds etc... taylor was in with us for 8 weeks i think......
> 
> have you tested again this morning? x
> 
> Oh really? I could just imagine my DH's face :rofl:
> 
> Yep tested again this morning but only with an ic as I ddn't feel confident enough that it would come up with a frer. Had some more obvious cramping yesterday and a bit of blood this morning so I think it might have been implantation. Sooo..... hopefully I will see a proper bfp in a couple of days :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> AW YAY TOLDDDDDD U lol i havent had any bleeding ;(Click to expand...

Not everyone does DVS... I don't usually have ovulation spotting but on the vit b's this month its like its exaggerated everything, cramps, the lot. I had bleeding at ovulation this cycle so I'm not surprised if I've had ib. 

Don't worry... I really think you are pregnant. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> morning!
> 
> ebs, baby is usually in the parents room in a crib or moses basket for the first wee while - better for baby and good for the night feeds etc... taylor was in with us for 8 weeks i think......
> 
> have you tested again this morning? x
> 
> Oh really? I could just imagine my DH's face :rofl:
> 
> Yep tested again this morning but only with an ic as I ddn't feel confident enough that it would come up with a frer. Had some more obvious cramping yesterday and a bit of blood this morning so I think it might have been implantation. Sooo..... hopefully I will see a proper bfp in a couple of days :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> AW YAY TOLDDDDDD U lol i havent had any bleeding ;(Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone does DVS... I don't usually have ovulation spotting but on the vit b's this month its like its exaggerated everything, cramps, the lot. I had bleeding at ovulation this cycle so I'm not surprised if I've had ib.
> 
> Don't worry... I really think you are pregnant. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

hehe im keeping my fingers and toes crossed so hope i am.well see what the doc says tomorrow tho


----------



## britt24

Ebs i see i see i see a pink line :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

i didnt get one that dark until my af was a week late and i had got my pos on digital 

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> morning!
> 
> ebs, baby is usually in the parents room in a crib or moses basket for the first wee while - better for baby and good for the night feeds etc... taylor was in with us for 8 weeks i think......
> 
> have you tested again this morning? x
> 
> Oh really? I could just imagine my DH's face :rofl:
> 
> Yep tested again this morning but only with an ic as I ddn't feel confident enough that it would come up with a frer. Had some more obvious cramping yesterday and a bit of blood this morning so I think it might have been implantation. Sooo..... hopefully I will see a proper bfp in a couple of days :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> AW YAY TOLDDDDDD U lol i havent had any bleeding ;(Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone does DVS... I don't usually have ovulation spotting but on the vit b's this month its like its exaggerated everything, cramps, the lot. I had bleeding at ovulation this cycle so I'm not surprised if I've had ib.
> 
> Don't worry... I really think you are pregnant. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> hehe im keeping my fingers and toes crossed so hope i am.well see what the doc says tomorrow thoClick to expand...

Good luck :thumbup: I can't wait for you to get your results! :happydance: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Ebs i see i see i see a pink line :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> i didnt get one that dark until my af was a week late and i had got my pos on digital
> 
> xxx

Well I think if this is implantation I should get something on a frer in 2-3 days :happydance: I daren't change anything on here in case I jinx it. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> morning!
> 
> ebs, baby is usually in the parents room in a crib or moses basket for the first wee while - better for baby and good for the night feeds etc... taylor was in with us for 8 weeks i think......
> 
> have you tested again this morning? x
> 
> Oh really? I could just imagine my DH's face :rofl:
> 
> Yep tested again this morning but only with an ic as I ddn't feel confident enough that it would come up with a frer. Had some more obvious cramping yesterday and a bit of blood this morning so I think it might have been implantation. Sooo..... hopefully I will see a proper bfp in a couple of days :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> AW YAY TOLDDDDDD U lol i havent had any bleeding ;(Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone does DVS... I don't usually have ovulation spotting but on the vit b's this month its like its exaggerated everything, cramps, the lot. I had bleeding at ovulation this cycle so I'm not surprised if I've had ib.
> 
> Don't worry... I really think you are pregnant. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> hehe im keeping my fingers and toes crossed so hope i am.well see what the doc says tomorrow thoClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: I can't wait for you to get your results! :happydance: xClick to expand...

im so nervous about being told im not and i have something wrong :haha:
Its the tummy thing thats got me thinking


----------



## ebony2010

Well I have everything crossed for you DVS. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun :D it would complete my life lol.And its been almost a year since my best friend and motosporting idol left, that would make it even better


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thanks hun :D it would complete my life lol.And its been almost a year since my best friend and motosporting idol left, that would make it even better

Awww :hugs: x


----------



## DVSVXN

:D and i want my 1st bub to have his name in there somewhere


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :D and i want my 1st bub to have his name in there somewhere

In there? x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer like first name or middle name. or a meaning that kind of describes him and get a name from that lol


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> yer like first name or middle name. or a meaning that kind of describes him and get a name from that lol

Oh I see... that would be nice. :flower:

Me & DH haven't full on discussed names but there are some family names we would like to carry down in memory. I think sometimes it means more too. x


----------



## DVSVXN

awwww. Yer ive decided i pick the first name, we get a middle name each one will be native american (oh is part) and his last name


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> awwww. Yer ive decided i pick the first name, we get a middle name each one will be native american (oh is part) and his last name

Aww thats nice. :flower: x


----------



## DVSVXN

i have a big thing for japanese names so i have a feeling im having at least one name japanese


----------



## erin7707

morning girls! ebs i still see that faint line!! 
dvs- get a blood test pleeeeaseeee :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> morning girls! ebs i still see that faint line!!
> dvs- get a blood test pleeeeaseeee :)

Thanks... i think I may have had a bit of an implant bleed today :happydance: which means I should get some darker tests soon! xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, i am dying for you to do a digi to see the words 'pregnant'!!

hi erin, how you feeling?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, i am dying for you to do a digi to see the words 'pregnant'!!
> 
> hi erin, how you feeling?? x

haha me too! This weekend maybe :happydance: x


----------



## jeffsar

have you been to your apt? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> have you been to your apt? x

3.45pm today :happydance: I can't wait! x


----------



## jeffsar

get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> ebs, i am dying for you to do a digi to see the words 'pregnant'!!
> 
> hi erin, how you feeling?? x
> 
> haha me too! This weekend maybe :happydance: xClick to expand...

yes, ebs, in 3 more days when Star predicted it!! :) :) 

jeffsar- I'm fine, just a headache today, only 4 wks so no sickness yet.. still having a little spotting but it's getting lighter so I hope it's going away.. my tests this morning weren't too much darker than yesterdays.. i need to stop testing because i'm starting to worry myself!


----------



## jeffsar

mine weren't darker for at least a week, honestly. you are pregnant, it's fab!! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x

agree!!


and p.s. when do i change from a poppyseed? 5 wks?


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, 5 weeks you'll be an appleseed! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!!

Guess what!! i have booked an early sexing scan on the 17th April 3 weeks on sunday, just cos i cant wait 8 weeks lol.

hows everyone?? xx


----------



## jeffsar

no, don't do it britt!!!!! lol!

i am failing miserably trying to convince you all to be team yellow aren't i??

I want a private scan, but sared i'll be able to tell! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> mine weren't darker for at least a week, honestly. you are pregnant, it's fab!! x

oh ok good! See this is why I didn't want to obsess.. I look at the BFP gallery and I see people who's tests were sooooo much darker than mine at 14 dpo, like as dark as the control line. but you're right. I need to stop worrying, and I'm pregnant! :) but it is very good to know that they don't NEED to be darker every day :)


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> no, don't do it britt!!!!! lol!
> 
> i am failing miserably trying to convince you all to be team yellow aren't i??
> 
> I want a private scan, but sared i'll be able to tell! x


lol sorry i cant go team yellow, i have struggled to be team yellow up to now and its only been 13 week lol how will i go 27 more!!!!

well this one i am going to, does state that if you dont want to knwo the sex they dont do any shots below belly button so you just see the face.

xx


----------



## jeffsar

ah, maybe i should ask the one near me then......
do you mind me asking how much it is costing? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ah, maybe i should ask the one near me then......
> do you mind me asking how much it is costing? x

no course not, for the sexing scan it is 45 pound, this just includes a few pics and the gender prediction, but they also offer the following :-

2D/4D Sneak a Peek Sexing scan. £50. Twins £75.
Weeks 16wks+3days  22wks
5 minute 2D/4D scan, quick look at baby in 4D
CD of 2D/4D Pictures 4 printed pictures


2D Take a Peek Sexing scans £45. Twins £65.
Weeks 16wks+3days  22wks
5 minute 2D scan&#8232;
4 x black/white thermal prints

Picture Box Scan £80.00 Fridays only £65.00. DVD of scan £35.00
CD-ROM of 15 to 30. 3D coloured images
4 X '6x4' prints of your choice
1 X A4 sheet of 9 keyring pictures, 2 key rings

4D Mini Scan - £85. Not available for twins
Weeks 24 - 36
10 minute DVD of scan
4 x 3D black/white thermal prints
Sexing if required 

4D Little-Star Scan - £100.. Not available for twins
Weeks 24 - 36
10 minute DVD of scan
CD-ROM of 20 to 50. 3D coloured images
4 X '6x4' prints of your choice
2,Keyrings + A4 sheet of 9 keyring size 3D pictures. Sexing if required

4D Celebration Scan - £135
Weeks 24 - 36
15 minute DVD of scan
CD-ROM of 20 to 50. 3D coloured images
6 X '6x4' prints of your choice
1 X A4 print
Sexing if required

4D Champagne Celebration scan - £165.
Weeks 24 - 34
20 minute DVD of scan
CD-ROM of 25 to 50. 3D coloured images
6 X '7x5' 3D prints of your choice
1 X A4 print
1 Champagne Gift Basket (girl/boy/neutral)
Sexing if required


i think most places are about the same price, were are you based? xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Guess what!! i have booked an early sexing scan on the 17th April 3 weeks on sunday, just cos i cant wait 8 weeks lol.
> 
> hows everyone?? xx

exciting!!!!! 

lol jeffsar, we're all just impatient! i give you props for being able to wait! I would love to, but I know that I could never wait and if we have a boy then i might need to have another baby shower so that i can get more boy things since i wont' be able to reuse the girl things! :) annnd we will need to remodel the basement to move our bedroom down there since we only have 2 bedrooms upstairs.. so it's all personal preference, and if I could wait til the end, I would.. but it's just as much of a surprise at the 20 wk ultrasound. haha :)


----------



## jeffsar

i'm in aberdeenshire, scotland, and it is an absolute fortune! there is a place in perth quite reasonable but it's over a hundred miles! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm in aberdeenshire, scotland, and it is an absolute fortune! there is a place in perth quite reasonable but it's over a hundred miles! x

oh right, i was expecting to pay about 100 pound so i was really suprised when i rang and they said 45. Are you travelling and visiting anyone soon? you could go to another place if you are cos i think you are only there half hour most so could do that as well. 

when is your next scan?
xx


----------



## jeffsar

27th April, so not that long to wait - plus i had one this week so i can't complain!! 
right, away into a meeting for me! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> 27th April, so not that long to wait - plus i had one this week so i can't complain!!
> right, away into a meeting for me! x

i think it makes you worse when you have been for one, cos makes you want to see baby again doesnt it.

bye bye see you later!


Erin - how are you feeling?? have you got any symptoms yet? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x

Thanks for the advise Jeffsar. :flower:

I've printed my charts off ready and I'm going to tell them I might be pregnant like you suggested. I really hope they will do a blood test. :wacko: i would love proper confirmation. TMI...about half an hour ago I was walking around and I felt something trickle down inside which is how my AF feels sometimes and I ran to the toilet with my heart pounding. It was a smear of brown blood which I'm going to assume is implantation blood still but phew.... its like a damn rollercoaster! :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> ebs, i am dying for you to do a digi to see the words 'pregnant'!!
> 
> hi erin, how you feeling?? x
> 
> haha me too! This weekend maybe :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> yes, ebs, in 3 more days when Star predicted it!! :) :)
> 
> jeffsar- I'm fine, just a headache today, only 4 wks so no sickness yet.. still having a little spotting but it's getting lighter so I hope it's going away.. my tests this morning weren't too much darker than yesterdays.. i need to stop testing because i'm starting to worry myself!Click to expand...

The testing is awful! :wacko: :hugs: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Guess what!! i have booked an early sexing scan on the 17th April 3 weeks on sunday, just cos i cant wait 8 weeks lol.
> 
> hows everyone?? xx

haha! thats so funny :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> ah, maybe i should ask the one near me then......
> do you mind me asking how much it is costing? x
> 
> no course not, for the sexing scan it is 45 pound, this just includes a few pics and the gender prediction, but they also offer the following :-
> 
> 2D/4D Sneak a Peek Sexing scan. £50. Twins £75.
> Weeks 16wks+3days  22wks
> 5 minute 2D/4D scan, quick look at baby in 4D
> CD of 2D/4D Pictures 4 printed pictures
> 
> 
> 2D Take a Peek Sexing scans £45. Twins £65.
> Weeks 16wks+3days  22wks
> 5 minute 2D scan&#8232;
> 4 x black/white thermal prints
> 
> Picture Box Scan £80.00 Fridays only £65.00. DVD of scan £35.00
> CD-ROM of 15 to 30. 3D coloured images
> 4 X '6x4' prints of your choice
> 1 X A4 sheet of 9 keyring pictures, 2 key rings
> 
> 4D Mini Scan - £85. Not available for twins
> Weeks 24 - 36
> 10 minute DVD of scan
> 4 x 3D black/white thermal prints
> Sexing if required
> 
> 4D Little-Star Scan - £100.. Not available for twins
> Weeks 24 - 36
> 10 minute DVD of scan
> CD-ROM of 20 to 50. 3D coloured images
> 4 X '6x4' prints of your choice
> 2,Keyrings + A4 sheet of 9 keyring size 3D pictures. Sexing if required
> 
> 4D Celebration Scan - £135
> Weeks 24 - 36
> 15 minute DVD of scan
> CD-ROM of 20 to 50. 3D coloured images
> 6 X '6x4' prints of your choice
> 1 X A4 print
> Sexing if required
> 
> 4D Champagne Celebration scan - £165.
> Weeks 24 - 34
> 20 minute DVD of scan
> CD-ROM of 25 to 50. 3D coloured images
> 6 X '7x5' 3D prints of your choice
> 1 X A4 print
> 1 Champagne Gift Basket (girl/boy/neutral)
> Sexing if required
> 
> 
> i think most places are about the same price, were are you based? xxClick to expand...

That is so cheap! lol! My friend has them in sheffield and pays £150 a scan!!! Where is this you are going? x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 27th April, so not that long to wait - plus i had one this week so i can't complain!!
> right, away into a meeting for me! x
> 
> i think it makes you worse when you have been for one, cos makes you want to see baby again doesnt it.
> 
> bye bye see you later!
> 
> 
> Erin - how are you feeling?? have you got any symptoms yet? xxClick to expand...

no symptoms at all.. thats why it's so hard to believe still! :) i keep trying to think.. ok, well my boobs are a tiny bit tender and swollen, but that's about it!


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x
> 
> Thanks for the advise Jeffsar. :flower:
> 
> I've printed my charts off ready and I'm going to tell them I might be pregnant like you suggested. I really hope they will do a blood test. :wacko: i would love proper confirmation. TMI...about half an hour ago I was walking around and I felt something trickle down inside which is how my AF feels sometimes and I ran to the toilet with my heart pounding. It was a smear of brown blood which I'm going to assume is implantation blood still but phew.... its like a damn rollercoaster! :wacko: xClick to expand...

ahhh mine was/still is brown. i did have some tinges of pink early on, but not anymore.. i'd say the fact that your temp is sky high and you're on 11ish dpo when normally your cycles were 7-8-9 dpo would be good enough reason to believe you're pregnant! what time is it there? How close are you to your appt!? Update us asap! :)


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 27th April, so not that long to wait - plus i had one this week so i can't complain!!
> right, away into a meeting for me! x
> 
> i think it makes you worse when you have been for one, cos makes you want to see baby again doesnt it.
> 
> bye bye see you later!
> 
> 
> Erin - how are you feeling?? have you got any symptoms yet? xxClick to expand...
> 
> no symptoms at all.. thats why it's so hard to believe still! :) i keep trying to think.. ok, well my boobs are a tiny bit tender and swollen, but that's about it!Click to expand...


thats exactly what i was like i didnt feel any different apart from feeling more tired until about 2 weeks after i got my positive, then my boobs started to hurt soooo bad and they still do lol.

have you got your midwife appointment? xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x
> 
> Thanks for the advise Jeffsar. :flower:
> 
> I've printed my charts off ready and I'm going to tell them I might be pregnant like you suggested. I really hope they will do a blood test. :wacko: i would love proper confirmation. TMI...about half an hour ago I was walking around and I felt something trickle down inside which is how my AF feels sometimes and I ran to the toilet with my heart pounding. It was a smear of brown blood which I'm going to assume is implantation blood still but phew.... its like a damn rollercoaster! :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh mine was/still is brown. i did have some tinges of pink early on, but not anymore.. i'd say the fact that your temp is sky high and you're on 11ish dpo when normally your cycles were 7-8-9 dpo would be good enough reason to believe you're pregnant! what time is it there? How close are you to your appt!? Update us asap! :)Click to expand...

I know... its just so scary isn't it? :wacko:

Its 1.45pm... 2 hours to go. :dohh: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x
> 
> Thanks for the advise Jeffsar. :flower:
> 
> I've printed my charts off ready and I'm going to tell them I might be pregnant like you suggested. I really hope they will do a blood test. :wacko: i would love proper confirmation. TMI...about half an hour ago I was walking around and I felt something trickle down inside which is how my AF feels sometimes and I ran to the toilet with my heart pounding. It was a smear of brown blood which I'm going to assume is implantation blood still but phew.... its like a damn rollercoaster! :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh mine was/still is brown. i did have some tinges of pink early on, but not anymore.. i'd say the fact that your temp is sky high and you're on 11ish dpo when normally your cycles were 7-8-9 dpo would be good enough reason to believe you're pregnant! what time is it there? How close are you to your appt!? Update us asap! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know... its just so scary isn't it? :wacko:
> 
> Its 1.45pm... 2 hours to go. :dohh: xClick to expand...


im so excited for your appointment, how amazing will it be to here them say you dont need this your pregnant :happydance: x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 27th April, so not that long to wait - plus i had one this week so i can't complain!!
> right, away into a meeting for me! x
> 
> i think it makes you worse when you have been for one, cos makes you want to see baby again doesnt it.
> 
> bye bye see you later!
> 
> 
> Erin - how are you feeling?? have you got any symptoms yet? xxClick to expand...
> 
> no symptoms at all.. thats why it's so hard to believe still! :) i keep trying to think.. ok, well my boobs are a tiny bit tender and swollen, but that's about it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats exactly what i was like i didnt feel any different apart from feeling more tired until about 2 weeks after i got my positive, then my boobs started to hurt soooo bad and they still do lol.
> 
> have you got your midwife appointment? xxClick to expand...

well I had a pap appt scheduled for the 29th, so she switched it to a prenatal appt :) but I will only be 4 wks 6 days so they wont be able to do ultrasound or hear heartbeat so it'll be pretty boring.. haha



ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x
> 
> Thanks for the advise Jeffsar. :flower:
> 
> I've printed my charts off ready and I'm going to tell them I might be pregnant like you suggested. I really hope they will do a blood test. :wacko: i would love proper confirmation. TMI...about half an hour ago I was walking around and I felt something trickle down inside which is how my AF feels sometimes and I ran to the toilet with my heart pounding. It was a smear of brown blood which I'm going to assume is implantation blood still but phew.... its like a damn rollercoaster! :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh mine was/still is brown. i did have some tinges of pink early on, but not anymore.. i'd say the fact that your temp is sky high and you're on 11ish dpo when normally your cycles were 7-8-9 dpo would be good enough reason to believe you're pregnant! what time is it there? How close are you to your appt!? Update us asap! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know... its just so scary isn't it? :wacko:
> 
> Its 1.45pm... 2 hours to go. :dohh: xClick to expand...

ahhh :happydance: i hope they can tell you something and use a sensitive test!!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> get them to do bloods - also, make sure you tell them you 'might' be pregnant - just incase they want to do a lot of prodding and poking around. don't want them to upset bubs too much! x
> 
> Thanks for the advise Jeffsar. :flower:
> 
> I've printed my charts off ready and I'm going to tell them I might be pregnant like you suggested. I really hope they will do a blood test. :wacko: i would love proper confirmation. TMI...about half an hour ago I was walking around and I felt something trickle down inside which is how my AF feels sometimes and I ran to the toilet with my heart pounding. It was a smear of brown blood which I'm going to assume is implantation blood still but phew.... its like a damn rollercoaster! :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh mine was/still is brown. i did have some tinges of pink early on, but not anymore.. i'd say the fact that your temp is sky high and you're on 11ish dpo when normally your cycles were 7-8-9 dpo would be good enough reason to believe you're pregnant! what time is it there? How close are you to your appt!? Update us asap! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know... its just so scary isn't it? :wacko:
> 
> Its 1.45pm... 2 hours to go. :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> im so excited for your appointment, how amazing will it be to here them say you dont need this your pregnant :happydance: xClick to expand...

haha it would be fab! I hope I get somene nice. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> ah, maybe i should ask the one near me then......
> do you mind me asking how much it is costing? x
> 
> no course not, for the sexing scan it is 45 pound, this just includes a few pics and the gender prediction, but they also offer the following :-
> 
> 2D/4D Sneak a Peek Sexing scan. £50. Twins £75.
> Weeks 16wks+3days  22wks
> 5 minute 2D/4D scan, quick look at baby in 4D
> CD of 2D/4D Pictures 4 printed pictures
> 
> 
> 2D Take a Peek Sexing scans £45. Twins £65.
> Weeks 16wks+3days  22wks
> 5 minute 2D scan&#8232;
> 4 x black/white thermal prints
> 
> Picture Box Scan £80.00 Fridays only £65.00. DVD of scan £35.00
> CD-ROM of 15 to 30. 3D coloured images
> 4 X '6x4' prints of your choice
> 1 X A4 sheet of 9 keyring pictures, 2 key rings
> 
> 4D Mini Scan - £85. Not available for twins
> Weeks 24 - 36
> 10 minute DVD of scan
> 4 x 3D black/white thermal prints
> Sexing if required
> 
> 4D Little-Star Scan - £100.. Not available for twins
> Weeks 24 - 36
> 10 minute DVD of scan
> CD-ROM of 20 to 50. 3D coloured images
> 4 X '6x4' prints of your choice
> 2,Keyrings + A4 sheet of 9 keyring size 3D pictures. Sexing if required
> 
> 4D Celebration Scan - £135
> Weeks 24 - 36
> 15 minute DVD of scan
> CD-ROM of 20 to 50. 3D coloured images
> 6 X '6x4' prints of your choice
> 1 X A4 print
> Sexing if required
> 
> 4D Champagne Celebration scan - £165.
> Weeks 24 - 34
> 20 minute DVD of scan
> CD-ROM of 25 to 50. 3D coloured images
> 6 X '7x5' 3D prints of your choice
> 1 X A4 print
> 1 Champagne Gift Basket (girl/boy/neutral)
> Sexing if required
> 
> 
> i think most places are about the same price, were are you based? xxClick to expand...
> 
> That is so cheap! lol! My friend has them in sheffield and pays £150 a scan!!! Where is this you are going? xClick to expand...


sorry i missed this, it is in wollaton nottingham its called window to the womb but it isnt like a how can explain they dont check if everything is okay its just for sexing and getting a 3d or 4d view its not medical xx


----------



## ebony2010

Well I'm back from the hospital...

First we saw a nurse who weighed us both and asked us loads of questions, then we saw another nurse who went through the questions and says my bmi is 38 :brat: and if my period comes by friday they will do a hsg on he 29th. If it doesn't then to take a test and contact them to rearrange the hsg. She gave us the impression we would next see the doctor/consultant and but obviously they didn't want to see us. :nope: I tried mentioning my charts and that I thought I was pregnant and she just told me not to chart. :dohh:

In brief... none the wiser. :wacko: 

But if I want fertility drugs my bmi has to be under 34. x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh that sux eb still know ur preg :D


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, sorry your apt. didn't go so well; some nurses can be so insensitive! 
i honestly want to buy you more tests and send them down but they won't arrive in time!! i found the asda and SD ones best - my ic's were so faint even after af was due. 

don't give up hope until AF is in full flow!! x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry they werent more helpful ebs,i dont think ur gonna need them any way


----------



## DVSVXN

well i have a doctors appointment on tuesday to get bloods. One person keeps trying to tell me its stress making me late.....IM NOT STRESSED lol for the first time in my life the last 2 months i have been completly stress free


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies.....

Well all my worrying it wasn't a real bfp was for a reason it seems...

the :witch: got me.

I'm not sure I'm going to cope with this well.... I feel quite numb right now... x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies.....
> 
> Well all my worrying it wasn't a real bfp was for a reason it seems...
> 
> the :witch: got me.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to cope with this well.... I feel quite numb right now... x

nooooo are you sure it proper af?
how late was she? :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

mother nature is so cruel:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.....
> 
> Well all my worrying it wasn't a real bfp was for a reason it seems...
> 
> the :witch: got me.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to cope with this well.... I feel quite numb right now... x
> 
> nooooo are you sure it proper af?
> how late was she? :hugs:Click to expand...

It's heavy :cry: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> mother nature is so cruel:hugs:

Too true :hugs: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.....
> 
> Well all my worrying it wasn't a real bfp was for a reason it seems...
> 
> the :witch: got me.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to cope with this well.... I feel quite numb right now... x
> 
> nooooo are you sure it proper af?
> how late was she? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's heavy :cry: xClick to expand...

:hugs: im so sorry hun i had a really good feeling for you as well.how late were you?


----------



## britt24

Ebs i am so sorry i really thought this was it. there was defo a line on the tests as well, i would prob mention that when you go back again.

your luteal phase was defo a bit longer so thats one thing to be positive about i am really sorry hope your okay xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebs I'm so sorry.. :( 


I have a bit of a dilemma myself and can take all the prayers I can get.. 
Here's what I posted on another forum.

Hey everyone.. I need some reassurance here. On Monday, 12 dpo, I got positive pregnancy tests. and 13 dpo, and today, 14 dpo. I've been spotting since 10 dpo, which is normal the 2 days before AF shows, but then its usually flow on 12 dpo. since I was only still spotting on 12 dpo, I decided to test. and it was positive. Since then I've still been spotting, brown.. 

This afternoon I went to the bathroom and saw watered down pink on the TP when wiping, so I did a cervix check and it was low and open, (it had been high and closed yesterday and this morning), and when I pulled my finger out it was red blood.. so I called the doctor. She put in orders for me to get labwork done, and my hcg measured. 

She called me back 2 hours later and said that my levels were 'only 92.' and that normally they'd be in the thousands by now if this was going to be a viable pregnancy. I rementioned the fact that I was only 14dpo and she said, yeah, normally they'd still be in the thousands.. and that I should get more bleeding in the next 24 hours.. if I didn't get more bleeding to go in again on Friday and have the labs drawn again and we'll see what the numbers are. and on Tuesday when I have my appt, she'd give me an ultrasound if I had bled more to see if everything is 'out'.. 

so i bawled.

then. I looked it up online. becoming my own doctor.. and I see all over here and all over the internet that normal hcg levels for 4 weeks are 5-426 mIU/ml. for 14 dpo the average is 12-117 mIU/ml. 

what the hell was she talking about!?!?!? I assume that hcg is always measured in mIU/ml, right?!? so now I see a glimmer of hope, my bleeding hasnt' even reached a pantyliner, so i'm and that everything will be ok! 

If you can reassure me at all I'd appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> ebs I'm so sorry.. :(
> 
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma myself and can take all the prayers I can get..
> Here's what I posted on another forum.
> 
> Hey everyone.. I need some reassurance here. On Monday, 12 dpo, I got positive pregnancy tests. and 13 dpo, and today, 14 dpo. I've been spotting since 10 dpo, which is normal the 2 days before AF shows, but then its usually flow on 12 dpo. since I was only still spotting on 12 dpo, I decided to test. and it was positive. Since then I've still been spotting, brown..
> 
> This afternoon I went to the bathroom and saw watered down pink on the TP when wiping, so I did a cervix check and it was low and open, (it had been high and closed yesterday and this morning), and when I pulled my finger out it was red blood.. so I called the doctor. She put in orders for me to get labwork done, and my hcg measured.
> 
> She called me back 2 hours later and said that my levels were 'only 92.' and that normally they'd be in the thousands by now if this was going to be a viable pregnancy. I rementioned the fact that I was only 14dpo and she said, yeah, normally they'd still be in the thousands.. and that I should get more bleeding in the next 24 hours.. if I didn't get more bleeding to go in again on Friday and have the labs drawn again and we'll see what the numbers are. and on Tuesday when I have my appt, she'd give me an ultrasound if I had bled more to see if everything is 'out'..
> 
> so i bawled.
> 
> then. I looked it up online. becoming my own doctor.. and I see all over here and all over the internet that normal hcg levels for 4 weeks are 5-426 mIU/ml. for 14 dpo the average is 12-117 mIU/ml.
> 
> what the hell was she talking about!?!?!? I assume that hcg is always measured in mIU/ml, right?!? so now I see a glimmer of hope, my bleeding hasnt' even reached a pantyliner, so i'm and that everything will be ok!
> 
> If you can reassure me at all I'd appreciate it more than you know!


Hi Erin
Hope your okay :hugs:

i read this on here, it happened to someone else who was bleeding and they went and they told them the same, and she had given up took it that she had lost the baby. Then went back and they scanned her and everything was fine. I will see if i can try and find her so you can read what she put.

xx


----------



## erin7707

Thanks Britt!

omg. ok, so I called the Dr. and asked to get my progesterone checked. She asked if I was still only spotting and I said yes, she then had me go for an ultrasound and said "Well why don't we just put you on prometrium" yay!! haha so I got my progesterone drawn but she said it'd be awhile til she got the results back so just to go ahead and start taking the prometrium. so that's good! 
oh, and the ultrasound 'looks as normal as it can for only 4 weeks pregnant' because a yolk sac doesnt' appear until at least 5 weeks pregnant on an ultrasound. she said my endometrial lining looked fine and thick, and could see the corpeous lutum on my left ovary which must have been where i ovulated from, and i agreed because that's where I felt it! so hopefully everything will be ok!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> Thanks Britt!
> 
> omg. ok, so I called the Dr. and asked to get my progesterone checked. She asked if I was still only spotting and I said yes, she then had me go for an ultrasound and said "Well why don't we just put you on prometrium" yay!! haha so I got my progesterone drawn but she said it'd be awhile til she got the results back so just to go ahead and start taking the prometrium. so that's good!
> oh, and the ultrasound 'looks as normal as it can for only 4 weeks pregnant' because a yolk sac doesnt' appear until at least 5 weeks pregnant on an ultrasound. she said my endometrial lining looked fine and thick, and could see the corpeous lutum on my left ovary which must have been where i ovulated from, and i agreed because that's where I felt it! so hopefully everything will be ok!


Thats great news im so pleased for you!!! 

i am wondering if the same is happening to Ebs cos of them tests she was defo getting positives, i really hope so.

x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Thanks Britt!
> 
> omg. ok, so I called the Dr. and asked to get my progesterone checked. She asked if I was still only spotting and I said yes, she then had me go for an ultrasound and said "Well why don't we just put you on prometrium" yay!! haha so I got my progesterone drawn but she said it'd be awhile til she got the results back so just to go ahead and start taking the prometrium. so that's good!
> oh, and the ultrasound 'looks as normal as it can for only 4 weeks pregnant' because a yolk sac doesnt' appear until at least 5 weeks pregnant on an ultrasound. she said my endometrial lining looked fine and thick, and could see the corpeous lutum on my left ovary which must have been where i ovulated from, and i agreed because that's where I felt it! so hopefully everything will be ok!

I'm so glad it turned out ok and they got you on the porgesterone. :hugs: x


----------



## DVSVXN

awww erin hope u stop stopping soon xx


----------



## DVSVXN

:cry: i have theworst pain ever.i was just getting to go to the gym but im doubled up in pain.i have a massive stabbing pain, its around the uterous area and i can barely stand :( think i mayb be out


----------



## ebony2010

Oh DVS... I hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

not bleeding yet tho which i guess is a good sign i might grab some codine and see if it goes but itrandomly came on


----------



## erin7707

Thanks girls... I'm not completely out of the woods yet, so prayers are still welcome!!

ebs and dvs (and mamadonna) I really hope you get your *sticky* bfp's soon.. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks erin ive got my fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> not bleeding yet tho which i guess is a good sign i might grab some codine and see if it goes but itrandomly came on

Do you ever get AF pains like this?

Also, could you get an emergency appointment to see your doctor? x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Thanks girls... I'm not completely out of the woods yet, so prayers are still welcome!!
> 
> ebs and dvs (and mamadonna) I really hope you get your *sticky* bfp's soon.. :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Well now that they have you on progesterone you are much safer. Will they give you extra scans? Hows does it work in the US? In the uk you get a 12 week and 20 week scan unless you pay privately for more or if there is a problem they have to monitor etc. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> not bleeding yet tho which i guess is a good sign i might grab some codine and see if it goes but itrandomly came on
> 
> Do you ever get AF pains like this?
> 
> Also, could you get an emergency appointment to see your doctor? xClick to expand...

Not this bad and they are normally higher up. and i dont have my own doctor :( been trying to get one for ages but they all full, i go to family planning but i got the twins today


----------



## DVSVXN

well i have some faith reinstalled, i just did a preg test and there is another uber uber faint second line, had to get it at the right point to see it,trying to get a pic but its too light


----------



## mamadonna

just popping in to say hi,fingers crossed for you erin,i'm sure everything will be fine:hugs:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls... I'm not completely out of the woods yet, so prayers are still welcome!!
> 
> ebs and dvs (and mamadonna) I really hope you get your *sticky* bfp's soon.. :hugs:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Well now that they have you on progesterone you are much safer. Will they give you extra scans? Hows does it work in the US? In the uk you get a 12 week and 20 week scan unless you pay privately for more or if there is a problem they have to monitor etc. xClick to expand...

yeah it's the same here.. sometimes they'll throw one in at your first appt.. at 8 weeks, which I'm thinking (hoping) they might do in my case because it started off so tricky! I'll be taking the progesterone tonight so hopefully it'll do me some good! i have to take it for 3 months she said!



mamadonna said:


> just popping in to say hi,fingers crossed for you erin,i'm sure everything will be fine:hugs:

:hugs: Thank you hun.. :wave: I hope you're doing ok... :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

hope everyones well.i think i got a postive test but not letting myself get excited lol.


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... fingers crossed they give you an early scan. :thumbup:

DVS... I hope its a bfp for you. Its all sounding as though you are pregnant though. Roll on tuesday for the blood test! :happydance:

Hi everyone else :hi:

Well I'm on day 2 of being back on ww so if I need fertility drugs or anything else they won't fob me off.. I've got to lose over a stone so I'm just hoping I can do it fast enough. I've got a HSG on Tuesday which they say can cause bleeding and cramping. Well I get that from a smear so thats something to lookk forward to :wacko:

Spoke to DH about everything last night and told him I think we can catch the egg but it just won't stick which I think reassured him a bit. xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Erin... fingers crossed they give you an early scan. :thumbup:
> 
> DVS... I hope its a bfp for you. Its all sounding as though you are pregnant though. Roll on tuesday for the blood test! :happydance:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hi:
> 
> Well I'm on day 2 of being back on ww so if I need fertility drugs or anything else they won't fob me off.. I've got to lose over a stone so I'm just hoping I can do it fast enough. I've got a HSG on Tuesday which they say can cause bleeding and cramping. Well I get that from a smear so thats something to lookk forward to :wacko:
> 
> Spoke to DH about everything last night and told him I think we can catch the egg but it just won't stick which I think reassured him a bit. xxx

I'm glad that you're taking the right measures to figure out what's going on in there! Hopefully your next little bean will stick for you! You were definitely getting slight positives, so there must have been something in there, it just didn't implant properly! Maybe you just need your uterine lining to be thickened? I don't know, I'm no medical professional.. :shrug: Either way, I wish you the best! :hugs:


DVS - will you post a picture of the test already!? :haha: I'm dying to see your positive, even if it's only a squinter!! :thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ok girls. I got my second HCG levels back, and good news!! They've more than doubled!! yay!!! They went from 92 at 2:00pm on Wednesday, to 262 at 8 am on Friday, which is a doubling time of 27.82 hours!!! That's good, right?!? I'm starting to breathe a little easier, and now hopefully the spotting will stop and I'll be good to go! 

How is everyone? WHERE is everyone!?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ok girls. I got my second HCG levels back, and good news!! They've more than doubled!! yay!!! They went from 92 at 2:00pm on Wednesday, to 262 at 8 am on Friday, which is a doubling time of 27.82 hours!!! That's good, right?!? I'm starting to breathe a little easier, and now hopefully the spotting will stop and I'll be good to go!
> 
> How is everyone? WHERE is everyone!?

Thats brilliant news! :thumbup:

I'm here.... everyone else must be busy :shrug: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls. I got my second HCG levels back, and good news!! They've more than doubled!! yay!!! They went from 92 at 2:00pm on Wednesday, to 262 at 8 am on Friday, which is a doubling time of 27.82 hours!!! That's good, right?!? I'm starting to breathe a little easier, and now hopefully the spotting will stop and I'll be good to go!
> 
> How is everyone? WHERE is everyone!?
> 
> Thats brilliant news! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm here.... everyone else must be busy :shrug: xClick to expand...

did you tell star about your chemical?? :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

i just woke up.im was tying to get a picture for ages but it wont show up damit :(


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> i just woke up.im was tying to get a picture for ages but it wont show up damit :(

just woke up from a nap or woke up for the morning? I'm confused on the time differences between us all! haha. 
did you test today with FMU?


----------



## DVSVXN

erin7707 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i just woke up.im was tying to get a picture for ages but it wont show up damit :(
> 
> just woke up from a nap or woke up for the morning? I'm confused on the time differences between us all! haha.
> did you test today with FMU?Click to expand...

woke up for the day lol its 9.17am so i gave myself a sleep in before work :D
fmu? i just used a 1st response again


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i just woke up.im was tying to get a picture for ages but it wont show up damit :(
> 
> just woke up from a nap or woke up for the morning? I'm confused on the time differences between us all! haha.
> did you test today with FMU?Click to expand...
> 
> woke up for the day lol its 9.17am so i gave myself a sleep in before work :D
> fmu? i just used a 1st response againClick to expand...

fmu= first morning urine :) at 12 dpo my first response was lighter than my internet cheapie!


----------



## DVSVXN

erin7707 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i just woke up.im was tying to get a picture for ages but it wont show up damit :(
> 
> just woke up from a nap or woke up for the morning? I'm confused on the time differences between us all! haha.
> did you test today with FMU?Click to expand...
> 
> woke up for the day lol its 9.17am so i gave myself a sleep in before work :D
> fmu? i just used a 1st response againClick to expand...
> 
> fmu= first morning urine :) at 12 dpo my first response was lighter than my internet cheapie!Click to expand...

ohhh yup lol. I was looking on ebay at getting some just working out the xchange rate


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls. I got my second HCG levels back, and good news!! They've more than doubled!! yay!!! They went from 92 at 2:00pm on Wednesday, to 262 at 8 am on Friday, which is a doubling time of 27.82 hours!!! That's good, right?!? I'm starting to breathe a little easier, and now hopefully the spotting will stop and I'll be good to go!
> 
> How is everyone? WHERE is everyone!?
> 
> Thats brilliant news! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm here.... everyone else must be busy :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> did you tell star about your chemical?? :hugs:Click to expand...


Yeah... she was like "ok thanks" :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> i just woke up.im was tying to get a picture for ages but it wont show up damit :(

Is it getting darker? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls. I got my second HCG levels back, and good news!! They've more than doubled!! yay!!! They went from 92 at 2:00pm on Wednesday, to 262 at 8 am on Friday, which is a doubling time of 27.82 hours!!! That's good, right?!? I'm starting to breathe a little easier, and now hopefully the spotting will stop and I'll be good to go!
> 
> How is everyone? WHERE is everyone!?
> 
> Thats brilliant news! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm here.... everyone else must be busy :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> did you tell star about your chemical?? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah... she was like "ok thanks" :wacko: xClick to expand...


.....weird.... :shrug::dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies,well things just get even more confusing ....i am going to a friends house tonite for a birthday party,something made me test and this is what came up
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1106.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies,well things just get even more confusing ....i am going to a friends house tonite for a birthday party,something made me test and this is what came up

omg!! I didn't ever get the full story, hun.. did you just bleed a little and assumed it was a m/c or did the doc's confirm it?? 
FX'd!!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i might have a go, is she on ebay.
> although i am quite happy with thereadings i have had, they have made me feel quite positive, if i had another that didn't fall in line with them i'd be disapponted i think.
> they are a bit addictive tho! lol
> 
> Well she was the same as Gail for me so hopefully she'll do the same for you. Yes she's on ebay and does lovely detailed readings of what your babies will be like. Its lovely. xClick to expand...
> 
> totally agree and I HIGHLY recommend her! She's so sweet!Click to expand...

i already caved and got one hun, hehe i'm so week!!! she emailed me in the week to say i'd get it tonight :wohoo: i can't wait!!! i'm so pleased she was accurate for you congratulations!!! xxxx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies,well things just get even more confusing ....i am going to a friends house tonite for a birthday party,something made me test and this is what came up

hi mamadonna,
i think i kinda caught a glimpse of one of the posts that said you were unlucky,:hugs: if you did actually mc ( i'm not 100% if you have or not so if i'm speaking out of line i do apologise):flower:
the hormone will stay in your body for a while after so a hpt will come up positive. if it has not been confirmed by a doctor / gyno that you have miscarried, and you continue to get positive hpt's after a week go back to the docters or epu and ask for some blood tests to check your hcg, make sure its not going up and it is reclining, if its going up you may still be pregnant, or worst case senario ectopic.
feeling for u xxxxxxxx


----------



## erin7707

Hispirits said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i might have a go, is she on ebay.
> although i am quite happy with thereadings i have had, they have made me feel quite positive, if i had another that didn't fall in line with them i'd be disapponted i think.
> they are a bit addictive tho! lol
> 
> Well she was the same as Gail for me so hopefully she'll do the same for you. Yes she's on ebay and does lovely detailed readings of what your babies will be like. Its lovely. xClick to expand...
> 
> totally agree and I HIGHLY recommend her! She's so sweet!Click to expand...
> 
> i already caved and got one hun, hehe i'm so week!!! she emailed me in the week to say i'd get it tonight :wohoo: i can't wait!!! i'm so pleased she was accurate for you congratulations!!! xxxx :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

oh let me know what she says!!! :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

yeah i will xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

eb it looks a little darker but not 100% sure lol think im exciting myself too much tho.
Mama i hope it is still beaney in there for you massive hugs xxx


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls i think i'll call hospital sometime today this is my tests this morning
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1116.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DVSVXN

oh wow hun looks like u still are, could have been implantation bleeding?


----------



## mamadonna

god only knows:shrug:

the doctor did mention that when i went last monday but who knows


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> god only knows:shrug:
> 
> the doctor did mention that when i went last monday but who knows

i have my fingers and toes crossed for you, beaney you better be in there stop scaring mummy :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl:thanks hun


----------



## DVSVXN

mamadonna said:


> :rofl:thanks hun

:D gotta have ya smiling now. Im nealry 2 weeks late :coffee: but still 50/50


----------



## mamadonna

you must be going outta ur mind i hate not knowing fingers crossed it ends in a pos note for you


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun i am going crazy only done 2 tests and i think the second was slightly darker but they were super super light so could have been evap lines. I just want to know, i still have odd tummy feelings but not as bad soooo confused


----------



## Hispirits

Mamadonna if the cbd test has moved up from 1-2 to 2-3 thats a really good signs, fingers are crossed for you. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DVSVXN

oh i do agree with you there, must still be in there growing up :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna... did you not bleed heavily then?

I am so excited for you... Let us know what the hospital says. xxx


----------



## Hispirits

erin7707 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i might have a go, is she on ebay.
> although i am quite happy with thereadings i have had, they have made me feel quite positive, if i had another that didn't fall in line with them i'd be disapponted i think.
> they are a bit addictive tho! lol
> 
> Well she was the same as Gail for me so hopefully she'll do the same for you. Yes she's on ebay and does lovely detailed readings of what your babies will be like. Its lovely. xClick to expand...
> 
> totally agree and I HIGHLY recommend her! She's so sweet!Click to expand...
> 
> i already caved and got one hun, hehe i'm so week!!! she emailed me in the week to say i'd get it tonight :wohoo: i can't wait!!! i'm so pleased she was accurate for you congratulations!!! xxxx :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> oh let me know what she says!!! :dust:Click to expand...

how long did you have to wait for yours? i brought mine tuesday and still haven't got it :growlmad:
she emailed me after i bought it to say she'd type it up after 9pm on saturday, still nothing :sulk: xxx


----------



## erin7707

omg mamadonna, keep us posted!!! Once i had that bleeding I thought for sure I was out-- but I read online that 50% of women with bleeding in early pregnancy DON'T miscarry....!!!!!!! did they do an hcg on you??? it seems like they would have to keep an eye on your levels.. would the cbe say 2-3 weeks or were you further along than that?


----------



## erin7707

Hispirits said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i might have a go, is she on ebay.
> although i am quite happy with thereadings i have had, they have made me feel quite positive, if i had another that didn't fall in line with them i'd be disapponted i think.
> they are a bit addictive tho! lol
> 
> Well she was the same as Gail for me so hopefully she'll do the same for you. Yes she's on ebay and does lovely detailed readings of what your babies will be like. Its lovely. xClick to expand...
> 
> totally agree and I HIGHLY recommend her! She's so sweet!Click to expand...
> 
> i already caved and got one hun, hehe i'm so week!!! she emailed me in the week to say i'd get it tonight :wohoo: i can't wait!!! i'm so pleased she was accurate for you congratulations!!! xxxx :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> oh let me know what she says!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> how long did you have to wait for yours? i brought mine tuesday and still haven't got it :growlmad:
> she emailed me after i bought it to say she'd type it up after 9pm on saturday, still nothing :sulk: xxxClick to expand...

hmmm.. she got it to me when she said she would... actually maybe it was the day after bc she was gone away over the holiday and she said she had it in her dictaphone, she just had to type it out.. but she should email back if you ask about it?


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Mamadonna... did you not bleed heavily then?
> 
> I am so excited for you... Let us know what the hospital says. xxx

i would say it was as heavy as my period would be,but no clots.
i'm gonna phone docs 1st thing,i need some answers its driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... did you not bleed heavily then?
> 
> I am so excited for you... Let us know what the hospital says. xxx
> 
> i would say it was as heavy as my period would be,but no clots.
> i'm gonna phone docs 1st thing,i need some answers its driving me crazy!!!!Click to expand...

and your doc just said it was an m/c and left it at that? didn't do an hcg, or an ultrasound to see if there was something bleeding internally? was it just one time and done? sorry- i just never heard the full story :) lots of questions! haha


----------



## mamadonna

sorry erin i started to tell you but my laptop went funny and i lost it all,long story short when i started bleeding and when to the docs and was asked to had them a test in which i did but it came back neg,although i had done a test with the same sample and it was pos they just took it as neg therefore the baby had been mc and that was the end of it no scan no bloods nothing!so for some reason i felt the need to test yesturday(which i am plzed i did because i would have had a drink last night)and low and behold it was pos i couldnt believe it,now i'm more confused than ever:shrug:


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> sorry erin i started to tell you but my laptop went funny and i lost it all,long story short when i started bleeding and when to the docs and was asked to had them a test in which i did but it came back neg,although i had done a test with the same sample and it was pos they just took it as neg therefore the baby had been mc and that was the end of it no scan no bloods nothing!so for some reason i felt the need to test yesturday(which i am plzed i did because i would have had a drink last night)and low and behold it was pos i couldnt believe it,now i'm more confused than ever:shrug:

omg!! The doctors tests aren't sensitive at all! I wish they would have looked further into it for you!! There's goooottta be a bean in there! :) Are your doctors open today? Or do you have to wait til tomorrow!? I'd take in your tests just to prove it to them! Either way, you should have had more bleeding by now, right? Either more bleeding to be the m/c or more bleeding to be your period?


----------



## mamadonna

i took my test down with me the 1st time but she wasnt interested,hopefully they'll take notice this time!


----------



## DVSVXN

:sad2:i just tested and got a :bfn: i thought i could just see a lil faint line at a certain angle but i dont know if it showed up in time. think my bodys just being silly, almost 2weeks late


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna... fingers crossed he doctor will give you a blood test to confirm it or something tomorrow... 

DVS... just wait for your blood test. Hopefully that will give you answers. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> Mamadonna... fingers crossed he doctor will give you a blood test to confirm it or something tomorrow...
> 
> DVS... just wait for your blood test. Hopefully that will give you answers. x

i hope so im starting to lose hope :( just ordered a reading from jenny so we will see


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... fingers crossed he doctor will give you a blood test to confirm it or something tomorrow...
> 
> DVS... just wait for your blood test. Hopefully that will give you answers. x
> 
> i hope so im starting to lose hope :( just ordered a reading from jenny so we will seeClick to expand...

You've already got one in your sig. Do you mean Jenny? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... fingers crossed he doctor will give you a blood test to confirm it or something tomorrow...
> 
> DVS... just wait for your blood test. Hopefully that will give you answers. x
> 
> i hope so im starting to lose hope :( just ordered a reading from jenny so we will seeClick to expand...
> 
> You've already got one in your sig. Do you mean Jenny? xClick to expand...

That was a different Jenny i just got one from jenny renny.All mine are saying soon and birth this year tho :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... fingers crossed he doctor will give you a blood test to confirm it or something tomorrow...
> 
> DVS... just wait for your blood test. Hopefully that will give you answers. x
> 
> i hope so im starting to lose hope :( just ordered a reading from jenny so we will seeClick to expand...
> 
> You've already got one in your sig. Do you mean Jenny? xClick to expand...
> 
> That was a different Jenny i just got one from jenny renny.All mine are saying soon and birth this year tho :dohh:Click to expand...

Ooh.... hope she agrees with the others. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... fingers crossed he doctor will give you a blood test to confirm it or something tomorrow...
> 
> DVS... just wait for your blood test. Hopefully that will give you answers. x
> 
> i hope so im starting to lose hope :( just ordered a reading from jenny so we will seeClick to expand...
> 
> You've already got one in your sig. Do you mean Jenny? xClick to expand...
> 
> That was a different Jenny i just got one from jenny renny.All mine are saying soon and birth this year tho :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh.... hope she agrees with the others. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

thanks hun how often is she right


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... fingers crossed he doctor will give you a blood test to confirm it or something tomorrow...
> 
> DVS... just wait for your blood test. Hopefully that will give you answers. x
> 
> i hope so im starting to lose hope :( just ordered a reading from jenny so we will seeClick to expand...
> 
> You've already got one in your sig. Do you mean Jenny? xClick to expand...
> 
> That was a different Jenny i just got one from jenny renny.All mine are saying soon and birth this year tho :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh.... hope she agrees with the others. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun how often is she rightClick to expand...

she was right for me... but i've seen her be wrong for so many others... sooo who knows.. it's just a coincidence with any of them!


----------



## DVSVXN

thats true well fingers crossed lol


----------



## DVSVXN

where are you all?wake upppppppppp :p im just getting ready for bed and was hoping to get to chat to someone lol


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!
i was away for the weekend so just catching up on everything....

Ebs, i'm gutted AF got you, i really thought this was your month x

Mama - get to the doctor and demand they take bloods! you have a bean in there, i'm sure! i know hcg can hang about after mc, but it doesn't get stronger, and those tests are definetly showing more!

dvs, sorry you got a BFN, at least you have a doctor now that will help.

erin, hello! how you feeling?

britt - how long until scan?? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

hope u had a good weekend away. 
lol so many people are now trying to convince me i am preg :( bring on tomorrow


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> i was away for the weekend so just catching up on everything....
> 
> Ebs, i'm gutted AF got you, i really thought this was your month x
> 
> Mama - get to the doctor and demand they take bloods! you have a bean in there, i'm sure! i know hcg can hang about after mc, but it doesn't get stronger, and those tests are definetly showing more!
> 
> dvs, sorry you got a BFN, at least you have a doctor now that will help.
> 
> erin, hello! how you feeling?
> 
> britt - how long until scan?? xx


Hi!!!

Hope your okay!

3 weeks yesterday until our gender scan, i cant wait! its not going quick enough though lol

how long until your next scan? xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning all,well i've been to the docs this morning and she has booked me in for a scan,i am so bloody nervous,what if i get there and somethings wrong and i have to go thru last week all over again


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> i was away for the weekend so just catching up on everything....
> 
> Ebs, i'm gutted AF got you, i really thought this was your month x
> 
> Mama - get to the doctor and demand they take bloods! you have a bean in there, i'm sure! i know hcg can hang about after mc, but it doesn't get stronger, and those tests are definetly showing more!
> 
> dvs, sorry you got a BFN, at least you have a doctor now that will help.
> 
> erin, hello! how you feeling?
> 
> britt - how long until scan?? xx

omg jeffsar i cant believe u r 16wks+ already and baby is the size of an avocado lol,wheres this bump pic,or have i missed it lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning all,well i've been to the docs this morning and she has booked me in for a scan,i am so bloody nervous,what if i get there and somethings wrong and i have to go thru last week all over again

When is he scan? x


----------



## mamadonna

2moro @11


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> 2moro @11

Good luck! Like jeffsar says... the hcg levels must still be rising so there must be a bean in there. I'll have my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun,right i'm off i'm back 2 work so need to get sorted,catch u all later xx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya!

i haven't posted one but i will today - you have all been giving me a hard time for ages now so i will unveil the bump lol! 

britt, 3 weeks until we know what team - you must be excited!! are you sure i can't convince you to stay team yellow?? 

ebs, how you doing?

mama, at least you'll know for sure tomorrow; no more wondering. early scans are scary, but we need to know if bean is hiding in there. and remember, good or bad, we are all here for you x

dvs, you may well be, but if tests are still neg at two weeks late, i'd be demanding blood work. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya!
> 
> i haven't posted one but i will today - you have all been giving me a hard time for ages now so i will unveil the bump lol!
> 
> britt, 3 weeks until we know what team - you must be excited!! are you sure i can't convince you to stay team yellow??
> 
> ebs, how you doing?
> 
> mama, at least you'll know for sure tomorrow; no more wondering. early scans are scary, but we need to know if bean is hiding in there. and remember, good or bad, we are all here for you x
> 
> dvs, you may well be, but if tests are still neg at two weeks late, i'd be demanding blood work. x

Not that great but hanging in there. Got a HSG tomorrow which when I rang up about this morning they hadn't booked me in for but have now. :nope: I'm back on ww too as I have to lose weight if I need clomid. 

Looking forward to the bump unveiling. x


----------



## jeffsar

it's not easy hun, i know. hang in there - at least you are getting help now. 
are you ovulating? i thought you were, but clomid is usually to stimulate ovulation? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it's not easy hun, i know. hang in there - at least you are getting help now.
> are you ovulating? i thought you were, but clomid is usually to stimulate ovulation? x

I must be if I caught 2 eggs :shrug:

They weren't interested in my charts, told me to stop temping and doing opk's and to lose weight for fertility drugs. x


----------



## britt24

sorry jeffsar i would go insane if i stayed team yellow! cant wait to see the bump!!

mamadonna - try to keep calm about tomorrow and whatever the outcome at least you will know whats happening, and like jeffsar said we are all here for you no matter what. I have everything crossed that little bean is hanging in there with the tests it sure looks like it xx

Ebs :hugs: hope your okay been thinking about you with me not getting the chance to come on a loti was still hoping you are okay. What are the next steps for you? are you still going to be temping even though they said not to? xx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> it's not easy hun, i know. hang in there - at least you are getting help now.
> are you ovulating? i thought you were, but clomid is usually to stimulate ovulation? x
> 
> I must be if I caught 2 eggs :shrug:
> 
> They weren't interested in my charts, told me to stop temping and doing opk's and to lose weight for fertility drugs. xClick to expand...

I hate when I hear about the doctors saying to stop charting and doing OPKs.. how else to they expect you to know whats going on, and how else do they expect you to get a good idea?! I think that just means they want us to be stupider than them, because when we chart we know what our LP is, we know the date we ovulated, we know more than them about our bodies. just makes me mad! :brat:

mamadonna- So excited for your scan tomorrow... Although I wish it was for todayyyyy!! The suspense is killing me, I can only imagine what it's doing for you! So did they do a blood test or just say 'come in for a scan!' I know there's a sticky bean in there, your tests wouldn't get darker almost a week later!! :happydance:

dvs-- Did you go to your docs yet?

jeffsar - I'm doing good still, thanks for asking! No spotting for two days.. knock on wood! But I seriously have NO pregnancy symptoms except for being hungry every two hours.. not just the feeling 'ok I could eat' but my stomach is officially GROWLING. but who knows, maybe that's not even a symptom... I don't have ANY others. not even sore boobs :( And it's scaring me!

britt-- the countdown is onnnnn!! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

erin, britt had no symptoms either and look at her scans, perfectly healthy bubs!! i am v. jealous of you both, i have been sick as a dog!!

britt, my bump will be on here later, promise - but no laughing!!

ebs, i would still chart - just for your own sanity. i was told to stop using opks the month i got my bfp - i didn't, i knew when to bd, and the rest is history. let them do their thing, and you do whatever you feel is right, it's your body x


----------



## jeffsar

OMG, i just ate the BIGGEST chelsea bun you have ever seen!!! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin, britt had no symptoms either and look at her scans, perfectly healthy bubs!! i am v. jealous of you both, i have been sick as a dog!!
> 
> britt, my bump will be on here later, promise - but no laughing!!
> 
> ebs, i would still chart - just for your own sanity. i was told to stop using opks the month i got my bfp - i didn't, i knew when to bd, and the rest is history. let them do their thing, and you do whatever you feel is right, it's your body x

Thanks! I pm'd her to get the scoop ;)


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Ebs :hugs: hope your okay been thinking about you with me not getting the chance to come on a loti was still hoping you are okay. What are the next steps for you? are you still going to be temping even though they said not to? xx

Yes, I'm going to carry on as normal and even DH agrees wth me on that one. I have a HSG tomorrow then they have spoken about fertility drugs so I need to lose weight for those. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Ebs :hugs: hope your okay been thinking about you with me not getting the chance to come on a loti was still hoping you are okay. What are the next steps for you? are you still going to be temping even though they said not to? xx
> 
> Yes, I'm going to carry on as normal and even DH agrees wth me on that one. I have a HSG tomorrow then they have spoken about fertility drugs so I need to lose weight for those. xClick to expand...

i cant see any harm with temping etc, i think maybe they tell you that so you arent thinking about things too much but i would be worse if i wasnt temping i think cos then i wouldnt know were i was with my ovulation etc. Looks like you have had a good start with the weight loss 3 pound already well done!

whats hsg ebs if you dont mind me asking xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Ebs :hugs: hope your okay been thinking about you with me not getting the chance to come on a loti was still hoping you are okay. What are the next steps for you? are you still going to be temping even though they said not to? xx
> 
> Yes, I'm going to carry on as normal and even DH agrees wth me on that one. I have a HSG tomorrow then they have spoken about fertility drugs so I need to lose weight for those. xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant see any harm with temping etc, i think maybe they tell you that so you arent thinking about things too much but i would be worse if i wasnt temping i think cos then i wouldnt know were i was with my ovulation etc. Looks like you have had a good start with the weight loss 3 pound already well done!
> 
> whats hsg ebs if you dont mind me asking xxClick to expand...

i actually do the hsg's as part of my work, well I help with them but the doctor actually does them. hsg is hysterosalpingiogram.. ;) make sense now? lol..
they inject dye into your cervix and they watch it under fluoroscopy as the dye fills into the uterus and then flows into the fallopian tubes. They do it to see if there is a blockage of one of the tubes. sometimes they can get the dye in there and it actually opens up the blockage, but thats not the main goal of the procedure, they're mostly just looking for the blocked tubes.


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Ebs :hugs: hope your okay been thinking about you with me not getting the chance to come on a loti was still hoping you are okay. What are the next steps for you? are you still going to be temping even though they said not to? xx
> 
> Yes, I'm going to carry on as normal and even DH agrees wth me on that one. I have a HSG tomorrow then they have spoken about fertility drugs so I need to lose weight for those. xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant see any harm with temping etc, i think maybe they tell you that so you arent thinking about things too much but i would be worse if i wasnt temping i think cos then i wouldnt know were i was with my ovulation etc. Looks like you have had a good start with the weight loss 3 pound already well done!
> 
> whats hsg ebs if you dont mind me asking xxClick to expand...

Me too. I used to think I ovulated around day 14 but really it's CD18 and I would never have known my luteal phase was 7 days. :dohh:

A HSG is where they fill you with dye and xray you to make sure your tubes aren't blocked basically which I'm sure they aren't as I've had 2 chemicals now but who knows. :shrug: Most people seem to have an ultrasound 1st so I'm totally confused but going along with it in the hope we'll get the treatment we need. x


----------



## jeffsar

ahhh, i didn't know either!! thanks erin, i learned a new thing today! x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Ebs :hugs: hope your okay been thinking about you with me not getting the chance to come on a loti was still hoping you are okay. What are the next steps for you? are you still going to be temping even though they said not to? xx
> 
> Yes, I'm going to carry on as normal and even DH agrees wth me on that one. I have a HSG tomorrow then they have spoken about fertility drugs so I need to lose weight for those. xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant see any harm with temping etc, i think maybe they tell you that so you arent thinking about things too much but i would be worse if i wasnt temping i think cos then i wouldnt know were i was with my ovulation etc. Looks like you have had a good start with the weight loss 3 pound already well done!
> 
> whats hsg ebs if you dont mind me asking xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too. I used to think I ovulated around day 14 but really it's CD18 and I would never have known my luteal phase was 7 days. :dohh:
> 
> A HSG is where they fill you with dye and xray you to make sure your tubes aren't blocked basically which I'm sure they aren't as I've had 2 chemicals now but who knows. :shrug: Most people seem to have an ultrasound 1st so I'm totally confused but going along with it in the hope we'll get the treatment we need. xClick to expand...

i would say yours arent blocked either.. i'd say mayb yours is more to do with uterine lining since the beans arent able to bury themselves in all the way?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Ebs :hugs: hope your okay been thinking about you with me not getting the chance to come on a loti was still hoping you are okay. What are the next steps for you? are you still going to be temping even though they said not to? xx
> 
> Yes, I'm going to carry on as normal and even DH agrees wth me on that one. I have a HSG tomorrow then they have spoken about fertility drugs so I need to lose weight for those. xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant see any harm with temping etc, i think maybe they tell you that so you arent thinking about things too much but i would be worse if i wasnt temping i think cos then i wouldnt know were i was with my ovulation etc. Looks like you have had a good start with the weight loss 3 pound already well done!
> 
> whats hsg ebs if you dont mind me asking xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too. I used to think I ovulated around day 14 but really it's CD18 and I would never have known my luteal phase was 7 days. :dohh:
> 
> A HSG is where they fill you with dye and xray you to make sure your tubes aren't blocked basically which I'm sure they aren't as I've had 2 chemicals now but who knows. :shrug: Most people seem to have an ultrasound 1st so I'm totally confused but going along with it in the hope we'll get the treatment we need. xClick to expand...
> 
> i would say yours arent blocked either.. i'd say mayb yours is more to do with uterine lining since the beans arent able to bury themselves in all the way?Click to expand...

Me too. xx


----------



## erin7707

ok girls.... i'm crazy, but I have been dyyinnng to pee on something since I don't have any preggo symptoms.. but I'm out of HPTs... sooo I have like 20 opks left.. lol
The test line showed up as soon as my pee got to it. lol. 
just thought it was funny so i had to share..


----------



## DVSVXN

norning ladies.
hope ur scan goes well mama.
im gettin my bloods done in afew hours sooooo nervous


----------



## DVSVXN

norning ladies.
hope ur scan goes well mama.
im gettin my bloods done in afew hours sooooo nervous


----------



## jeffsar

hi dvs, good morning! good that you are having them done, you need to know after this long x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer well after 2 weeks and neg tests i cant be can i?


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> ok girls.... i'm crazy, but I have been dyyinnng to pee on something since I don't have any preggo symptoms.. but I'm out of HPTs... sooo I have like 20 opks left.. lol
> The test line showed up as soon as my pee got to it. lol.
> just thought it was funny so i had to share..
> 
> View attachment 186177

i love poas - i must have done close to a hundred this time!!! :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> it's not easy hun, i know. hang in there - at least you are getting help now.
> are you ovulating? i thought you were, but clomid is usually to stimulate ovulation? x
> 
> I must be if I caught 2 eggs :shrug:
> 
> They weren't interested in my charts, told me to stop temping and doing opk's and to lose weight for fertility drugs. xClick to expand...
> 
> I hate when I hear about the doctors saying to stop charting and doing OPKs.. how else to they expect you to know whats going on, and how else do they expect you to get a good idea?! I think that just means they want us to be stupider than them, because when we chart we know what our LP is, we know the date we ovulated, we know more than them about our bodies. just makes me mad! :brat:
> 
> mamadonna- So excited for your scan tomorrow... Although I wish it was for todayyyyy!! The suspense is killing me, I can only imagine what it's doing for you! So did they do a blood test or just say 'come in for a scan!' I know there's a sticky bean in there, your tests wouldn't get darker almost a week later!! :happydance:
> 
> dvs-- Did you go to your docs yet?
> 
> jeffsar - I'm doing good still, thanks for asking! No spotting for two days.. knock on wood! But I seriously have NO pregnancy symptoms except for being hungry every two hours.. not just the feeling 'ok I could eat' but my stomach is officially GROWLING. but who knows, maybe that's not even a symptom... I don't have ANY others. not even sore boobs :( And it's scaring me!
> 
> britt-- the countdown is onnnnn!! :haha:Click to expand...

no they didnt do bloods,i wish it had been today but not long now


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck with your scan mamadonna. x


----------



## DVSVXN

hope it goes well i hope to wake up in the morning with news about beany :D


----------



## jeffsar

good luck mamadonna, let us know how you get on x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm back but still not sure,they saw what looked like a sack but cant say for sure,2 cysts either side also

they have took blood to check levels and i have to go back thurs to have them taken again


----------



## Hispirits

mamadonna said:


> i'm back but still not sure,they saw what looked like a sack but cant say for sure,2 cysts either side also
> 
> they have took blood to check levels and i have to go back thurs to have them taken again

You poor thing, I know how you feel, the waiting seems to go on forever, I had a similar thing last year, went on til I was 9 1/2 weeks. sadly it didn't end well for me, but I think things are looking good for you, the fact there is a sac there is really good news!! I think you'll be fine some little beans are just slow starters. I bet ur counting down the hours til ur nxt hcg. Keep your chin up! :hugs:Xxxxx


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> i'm back but still not sure,they saw what looked like a sack but cant say for sure,2 cysts either side also
> 
> they have took blood to check levels and i have to go back thurs to have them taken again

well they saw a sac, that's a plus.. how far along do you think you should be?
Dear Thursday, hurry up!! :haha:


----------



## erin7707

dvs- when do you get the results of your blood test???


----------



## mamadonna

blood results back and they are 740 something


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm back but still not sure,they saw what looked like a sack but cant say for sure,2 cysts either side also
> 
> they have took blood to check levels and i have to go back thurs to have them taken again
> 
> well they saw a sac, that's a plus.. how far along do you think you should be?
> Dear Thursday, hurry up!! :haha:Click to expand...

i think 5/6 weeks


----------



## DVSVXN

i should get them this morning


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> blood results back and they are 740 something

holy!! Mine were 292 at 4w2d!!!


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna - i think you are still pg.......!
did they tell you what they thought of that result? x


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls!! 

has everyone had a nice day?
x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna - i think you are still pg.......!
> did they tell you what they thought of that result? x

no not really :nope:


----------



## DVSVXN

:( not pregnant


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :( not pregnant

I'm so sorry DVS.... :hugs: Are they going to investigate your awol AF any further or do you just have to wait? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> mamadonna - i think you are still pg.......!
> did they tell you what they thought of that result? x
> 
> no not really :nope:Click to expand...

Good luck Mamadonna... its sounding as though that bean is still in there. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :( not pregnant
> 
> I'm so sorry DVS.... :hugs: Are they going to investigate your awol AF any further or do you just have to wait? xClick to expand...

thanks hun fully cried when she rang me today :cry: but oon the bright side if i did ovulate the other day when i was getting pos opk tests i got in ;) but hey gail's said next month so all the more fun for me :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :( not pregnant
> 
> I'm so sorry DVS.... :hugs: Are they going to investigate your awol AF any further or do you just have to wait? xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun fully cried when she rang me today :cry: but oon the bright side if i did ovulate the other day when i was getting pos opk tests i got in ;) but hey gail's said next month so all the more fun for me :happydance:Click to expand...

I know its hard. :hugs:

You are still in with your predictions! If you get pregnant this next month you could still have your baby before the end of the year. :flower: x


----------



## DVSVXN

:D im hoping so im waiting on one from jenny renny. Yours is looking good for another in may :D
im just loving a good excuse to have ummm fun :D and keep smiling


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> :D im hoping so im waiting on one from jenny renny. Yours is looking good for another in may :D
> im just loving a good excuse to have ummm fun :D and keep smiling

Yeah its looking like conception in May and birth in Feb next year. :shrug: Thats what I'm holding on to right now. It's all getting too much for me. :cry:

Let me know what jenny renny says. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!

Ebs hope your starting to feel a bit better :hugs: just noticed you have lost some more weight on your ticker well done!! Also just looked at your chart and there is a slight change in pattern so lets hope the vitamin is helping and you ovulate slightly earlier xx


Mamadonna - hope your okay, sounds good from what they seen on the scan my scan at 6 - 7 weeks showed a sac and v v v tiny little line so any earlier you prob wouldnt see so i have everything crossed for you, its looking good so far!

DVSVXN - im sorry you didnt get the result you wanted :hugs:, lets hope if you did ovulate when you think you did you caught it and your still on for the bfp this cycle!!


Erin - how are you feeling?? xx

Jeffsar - how are you? got a question for you, are you taking any extra vitamins at all?? i was taking pregnacare from sep when i came off the pill and still am cos it is to use through out pregnancy, but i just wondered if it is necessary to carry on with it now i am past 12 week stage?? my skin is so fad on my face i have loads of spots and i think it is from them, obviously if i need to take them i will for baby even if i have bad skin but wondered if i needed to anyway nowxx


----------



## DVSVXN

Thats britt is it possible to start a new cycle with out af?

hows peachy?


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> Thats britt is it possible to start a new cycle with out af?
> 
> hows peachy?

well all i was thinking is if you hadnt ovulated until late so had a really long cycle then maybe af wasnt even due yet, so you may have caught it, i had a long cycle from sep to december and only had af in dec right from sep so obviously i ovulated really late.

lol peachy fine i actually feel less pregnant now than i did weeks ago not feeling tired any more or anything so making most of it now and getting things done and sorted before it hits again 

how are you today? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

well i know i ovulated a day early i had been tracking it so unless i did it twice? im so confused lmao hurry up next cycle.
Im tired cuddled up in bed hoping to get a good sleep before i go to the gym in the morning


----------



## jeffsar

hiya britt!
Well, i stopped bang on 13 weeks (first tri) as they were making my sickness worse! 
i asked midwife before i stopped and she said it would be fine, the development had stopped and baby was now just getting bigger. i have felt loads better since! i would say you are safe to stop, but ring the MW if you fancy? x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon everyone :wave:


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna! how are you feeling now? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok just need to get tomorrow over with its got me a bundle of nerves i just need to kno one way or an other,i took another digi and its sti
ll saying 2 3 wks so i suppose at least its not going down


----------



## jeffsar

i don't think it would have increased to 2-3 if you'd MC - my levels dropped within a week to negative hpts.....

obviously i don't want to give false hope, but i really do think things sound positive x


----------



## mamadonna

i really hope so jeffsar, this has really got me worn out!!!

its my birthday at the wkend so this would be the best bday pressie ever


----------



## jeffsar

you've been on an emotional rollercoaster, that's for sure!!

are you back for a scan tomorrow, or just bloods? you could always get a private early scan next week if doc's won't give you one - i did that last time x


----------



## mamadonna

just bloods tomorrow then i suppose it depends on the outcome as to whether i get scanned again


----------



## jeffsar

i have everythign crossed for you x

what is your gut instinct? x


----------



## mamadonna

thank you,i really dont kno,i'm kinda thinking if pg tests are still positive and hcg levels are still quite high(last time they went down quick)then i must still be pg....but i'm also prepared for hcg levels going down too


----------



## jeffsar

lets just keep hoping it was IB and beany is getting strong, hiding in there. i'm thinking of you hun x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hiya britt!
> Well, i stopped bang on 13 weeks (first tri) as they were making my sickness worse!
> i asked midwife before i stopped and she said it would be fine, the development had stopped and baby was now just getting bigger. i have felt loads better since! i would say you are safe to stop, but ring the MW if you fancy? x

yeah i think i will double check with her, i dont want to sound selfish i would never stop them if baby needed them. i am 14 weeks this week so if i need them until 12 weeks i am well over that now xx


----------



## britt24

everything sounds positive mamadonna i really hope tomorrow goes well xx


----------



## jeffsar

i am SO tired tonight, barely keep my eyes open. 
Has everyone had a good day? x


----------



## DVSVXN

fingers crossed mama sounds good though
yay got my reading back from jenny renny said il get my bfp next month with a boy being born on in december lol sounds pretty good since everyone has said boy this year lol. only slight downer was she said it was from a cycle in march but all my bloods are neg


----------



## jeffsar

she got my cycle month wrong but BFP month correct.....


----------



## DVSVXN

ohh luck then for april lol. im not testing in april lol il wait till may


----------



## jeffsar

just keep positive x


----------



## babydustcass

amy said I would conceive in may 2011.... wrong lol! and im glad she was:D


----------



## erin7707

:wave: girls! I just wanted to pop in quick, I had to work today, and I have to work overnight tomorrow night. :( bummer! But I wanted to see how everyone was, and mamadonna, I can't wait to see your update tomorrow! My FX'd for you!!!

AFM- Still not 'feeling pregnant' but I guess I'll just relish in that for awhile? haha.


----------



## jeffsar

morning everyone!!

erin, enjoy it; i have my fx'd you don't end up like i was, hopefully you'll be more like Britt!

mama - let us know how you get on today, praying beany is still in there.

how's everyone else? x


----------



## DVSVXN

good morning/evening how are yo today?


----------



## DVSVXN

and mamadonna i want awesome news when i get up in the morning hehe


----------



## jeffsar

hi dvs, i am good, you? x


----------



## DVSVXN

good but tired lol just doing some paper work in bed lol.had a good gym trip today n the twins were awesome x


----------



## jeffsar

i am tired, but i have no excuse, slept for 10 hrs last night! quieter day at work though so can't complain! x


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, i am an onion...... weird - i would have thought that was smaller than an avacado from last week?!?! i don't get this fruit thing some weeks! x


----------



## erin7707

haha, i would have thought so too!

good luck today mamadonna!!


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin!!
how you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

Hi

GOOD LUCK MAMADONNA !! XX

How is everyone?

afm - nothing much to tell, i have been getting a shooting pain from my belly button down not sure what that is all about but feels weird lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya britt! i had that, your uterus is stretching! so you'll have a baby britt bump soon!!
was about to msg you; have you joined the september thread? i didn't as i was so nervous in first tri, but i think i will now; have i missed loads, is there any point?? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hiya britt! i had that, your uterus is stretching! so you'll have a baby britt bump soon!!
> was about to msg you; have you joined the september thread? i didn't as i was so nervous in first tri, but i think i will now; have i missed loads, is there any point?? x

yes i joined, they put me to 30th sep on my last scan, so if they change me again to a later date i wont be apart of it anymore. Yeah you should join tbh i dont go on a lot cos i mostly just talk to all you on here, and another girl i have become friends with i pm her other than that i dont really go on many more threads.

i am looking forward to a proper bump, i have a little one but not much at all lol 

hey we still havent seen your bump!
xx


----------



## jeffsar

i don't go on any other threads, just pm my old bump buddies (who are due tomorrow!) and speak to you lot. 

I am so stupid, but because the thread is called Sweetpeas, i don't want to join - i was an april sweetpea last year - feel like i am jinxing myself! 

do i sound crazy?! 

right - i will go ask my boss to take a bump pic! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i don't go on any other threads, just pm my old bump buddies (who are due tomorrow!) and speak to you lot.
> 
> I am so stupid, but because the thread is called Sweetpeas, i don't want to join - i was an april sweetpea last year - feel like i am jinxing myself!
> 
> do i sound crazy?!
> 
> right - i will go ask my boss to take a bump pic! x



its not stupid, i cant imagine what you went through or how it felt, and you are just doing everything to try and avoid it again which i cant blame you for at all. Your not missing anything on there, cos we are all on here and we can chat about things so i dont feel like i am missing out on anything really xx


yey for the pic i cant wait !!


----------



## jeffsar

they are going to think i am mad when i ask them to do this - plus the fact that i am skiving so much today! x


----------



## jeffsar

ok, 17 week bump!!
i took it myself in my office, so sorry about quality! x
 



Attached Files:







IMGP9799.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ok, 17 week bump!!
> i took it myself in my office, so sorry about quality! x

woohoo thats great a proper bump, i will post mine tomorrow lol mine is only a little one xx


----------



## jeffsar

i've been in maternity trousers since 7 wks! i think it's slowing down now though! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i've been in maternity trousers since 7 wks! i think it's slowing down now though! x


wow gosh that is early, im still in normal clothes at the min, just a bit tight in some places now but cos i am in between maternity is too big so i have just had to buy next size in the clothes i have needed to get byx


----------



## jeffsar

my tops are still normal size 10's, but the seems are starting to stretch, but i'll probably just buy a bigger size top. no doubt about the trousers though, maternity all the way! x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm back from having bloods done,just gotta wait now,seems i've done lots of that the last couple weeks:cry:

fab bump jeffsar :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm back from having bloods done,just gotta wait now,seems i've done lots of that the last couple weeks:cry:
> 
> fab bump jeffsar :thumbup:

what did they say, when will you know the results? xx


----------



## mamadonna

probably within the next hr,if the results arent good i have to go back in,knowing my luck i'll be spending my birthday in hospital


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> probably within the next hr,if the results arent good i have to go back in,knowing my luck i'll be spending my birthday in hospital


everything crossed for you!! let us knwo when you hear from them. Positive thinking they ring with good news and you are a pregnant lady for your birthday! and no wine lol!

xx


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i will let u kno as soon as i can


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> ok, 17 week bump!!
> i took it myself in my office, so sorry about quality! x

that is a girl bump :) 
That is my prediction :)


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i've been in maternity trousers since 7 wks! i think it's slowing down now though! x

I wanted to ask you when you felt like you started showing.. I'm only 5 weeks, but I swear that my belly is more pronounced... it never got completely flat again after my daughter.. so I wondered if I'd show much quicker the second time around! 



mamadonna said:


> probably within the next hr,if the results arent good i have to go back in,knowing my luck i'll be spending my birthday in hospital

mamadonnaaaaa where areeeee youuuu with the news!?!? My Fingers are crossed so tight!


----------



## DVSVXN

good morning how are you all


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> ok, 17 week bump!!
> i took it myself in my office, so sorry about quality! x
> 
> that is a girl bump :)
> That is my prediction :)Click to expand...

do you think?! i am a different shape than i was with my son, but i still think boy.......

see, isn't all the guessing fun - team yellow rocks!! :haha:

i started showing way earlier this time - my bump was this size at 6 months with Taylor. i bet you'll have your baby bump soon, i want to see!


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna - any update? been thinking of you all day x


----------



## jeffsar

DVSVXN said:


> good morning how are you all

morning/evening! had a good day - and off tomorrow, woohoo! x

where is ebs??? x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> ok, 17 week bump!!
> i took it myself in my office, so sorry about quality! x
> 
> that is a girl bump :)
> That is my prediction :)Click to expand...
> 
> do you think?! i am a different shape than i was with my son, but i still think boy.......
> 
> see, isn't all the guessing fun - team yellow rocks!! :haha:
> 
> i started showing way earlier this time - my bump was this size at 6 months with Taylor. i bet you'll have your baby bump soon, i want to see!Click to expand...

well I'm 6 out of 7 on guessing baby's by their bumps... sooo I hope I trump mother's intuition! haha. girls are carried higher, and they make a lump above the belly button, and boys are lower and the lump is below the belly button!


Yeah, the size I am now is the size I was at 3 months.. so I'm already starting out 3 months ahead. lol. I lost all the weight and then some but my belly just won't go away! haha :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

i was exactly the same, lost loads of weight and was a uk 6/8 but my tummy was never quite so flat as before! 

i am higher this time - but my scan is IDENTICAL to my sons, i mean, it looks like the same picture! either way, i will be happy x


----------



## erin7707

i'm also dying to hear from mamadonna... I'm anxious because it's been awhile, hasn't it??


----------



## mamadonna

evening sorry its took me ages to get on the hospital didnt phone me back till after 6,my levels are now 1100 and something,i'm so pleased!!!i need to go back on sat 4 another test to make sure they are still rising,then a scan later nxt week,i'm not outta the woods yet but i'm certainly on the right track.....i cant believe nearly 2 wks ago i thought i had mc'd


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i was exactly the same, lost loads of weight and was a uk 6/8 but my tummy was never quite so flat as before!
> 
> i am higher this time - but my scan is IDENTICAL to my sons, i mean, it looks like the same picture! either way, i will be happy x

my friend had a boy after she had a girl, and he looked EXACTLY like she did when she was born! Like, twins. When holding their birth pictures together you couldnt' tell which was which, even the dad couldn't! SOOO it is possible to have babies that look alike in features but be different in the lower parts. haha:haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i know, my fingers have been crossed the whole day - i kept logged on at work to see if she posted - i will probably get asked about my internet usage!! x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> evening sorry its took me ages to get on the hospital didnt phone me back till after 6,my levels are now 1100 and something,i'm so pleased!!!i need to go back on sat 4 another test to make sure they are still rising,then a scan later nxt week,i'm not outta the woods yet but i'm certainly on the right track.....i cant believe nearly 2 wks ago i thought i had mc'd

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

THAT IS FABULOUS NEWS!!!!! YOU'VE DEFINITELY GOT A BABE IN THERE!!!!!! 
:flower::flower::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> evening sorry its took me ages to get on the hospital didnt phone me back till after 6,my levels are now 1100 and something,i'm so pleased!!!i need to go back on sat 4 another test to make sure they are still rising,then a scan later nxt week,i'm not outta the woods yet but i'm certainly on the right track.....i cant believe nearly 2 wks ago i thought i had mc'd

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Mamadonna, i am so pleased for you!!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i was exactly the same, lost loads of weight and was a uk 6/8 but my tummy was never quite so flat as before!
> 
> i am higher this time - but my scan is IDENTICAL to my sons, i mean, it looks like the same picture! either way, i will be happy x
> 
> my friend had a boy after she had a girl, and he looked EXACTLY like she did when she was born! Like, twins. When holding their birth pictures together you couldnt' tell which was which, even the dad couldn't! SOOO it is possible to have babies that look alike in features but be different in the lower parts. haha:haha:Click to expand...

well, we have another 4 months to make our final bets Erin!!! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i was exactly the same, lost loads of weight and was a uk 6/8 but my tummy was never quite so flat as before!
> 
> i am higher this time - but my scan is IDENTICAL to my sons, i mean, it looks like the same picture! either way, i will be happy x
> 
> my friend had a boy after she had a girl, and he looked EXACTLY like she did when she was born! Like, twins. When holding their birth pictures together you couldnt' tell which was which, even the dad couldn't! SOOO it is possible to have babies that look alike in features but be different in the lower parts. haha:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> well, we have another 4 months to make our final bets Erin!!! xClick to expand...

tell your ultrasound tech to send me an email to let me know and i won't tell you... the suspense is killing me! hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

hahaha, never gonna happen!! it's exciting guessing - i am going to start doing all the old wives tales, and kept a list of all the outcomes! x


----------



## erin7707

yayyy mamadonna's got her tickers back!!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

:haha: i couldnt resist:blush:


----------



## jeffsar

quite right hun, your sweetpea needs to be back on here! x


----------



## erin7707

i don't blame you!!! So exciting!!


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

soooooooooooo happy for you hun :D told you bub is there.
I think i gave myself food poisoning, been puking all evening yuk feel horrible


----------



## britt24

wooohooooo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Mamadonna i am soooo pleased for you!! its looking great!!

xx


How is everyone x


----------



## jeffsar

morning everyone!

Britt, you are a lemon! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> Britt, you are a lemon! x


morning 

lol thanks i am a lemon!

and into 2nd tri!!! yippeeee xx


----------



## jeffsar

it's exciting, isn't it? 

although you go from being the furtherst along in the tri, to the earliest..... we'll get there!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it's exciting, isn't it?
> 
> although you go from being the furtherst along in the tri, to the earliest..... we'll get there!! x


i know when i go and look in 2nd tri everyone is sooo far in front!

hope ebs is okay havent heard from her in a few days xx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i wondered where she was yesterday....

Where are you ebs, we miss you!!


----------



## jeffsar

Happy Birthday Mamadonna!!!!!!!!!!

have a brilliant day hun x


----------



## britt24

oh yes it is your b day 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAMADONNA!!! XX


----------



## DVSVXN

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.
hope everyone is doing well, i have gone and got myself utterly sick now. May have norovirus :(


----------



## mamadonna

whats norovirus?


----------



## DVSVXN

its a superbug that goes in hospitals and they have to quaritine wards etc. the lady i work for her dads in hospital.but she hasnt been as bad as me so not sure


----------



## mamadonna

omg make sure u take care,have u seen doc?


----------



## DVSVXN

na i cant afford after hours its like $85 or some crap lol.if it stays bad ill get one of the boys to take me to ed,i passed out in the shower last night


----------



## mamadonna

oh dear thats not good:nope:


----------



## ebony2010

Congratulations & happy birthday Mamadonna. 

DVS... you poor thing. Get lots of rest and I hope you feel better soon. 

I was at college yesterday and been to A&E this morning with DH as he had some metal in his eye. He's ok though. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Congratulations & happy birthday Mamadonna.
> 
> DVS... you poor thing. Get lots of rest and I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I was at college yesterday and been to A&E this morning with DH as he had some metal in his eye. He's ok though. xxx


Hi Ebs

How are you? 
hope hubby is okay!

xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations & happy birthday Mamadonna.
> 
> DVS... you poor thing. Get lots of rest and I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I was at college yesterday and been to A&E this morning with DH as he had some metal in his eye. He's ok though. xxx
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> 
> How are you?
> hope hubby is okay!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm ok... hanging in there. Dh is also ok. Just a sore eye.

Oh and I forgot to say earlier... loving the bump Jeffsar! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

Thanks ebs - i feel huge! x


----------



## erin7707

:wave: girls! 
good luck with your hcg tomorrow mamadonna and happy birthday!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Thanks ebs - i feel huge! x

I love the new picture of your son! He looks adorable. x


----------



## DVSVXN

hey hope everyone is going well today :)
hope your hubby gets better soon hun ouchy.
Im still sick,but got the weird feeling back in my tummy lol augh hope af shows soon its coming up 3 weeks


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ebs - i feel huge! x
> 
> I love the new picture of your son! He looks adorable. xClick to expand...

thank you, i mean, obviuosly i think he is the cuteset little man in the world, but nice to hear he is cute from someone who isn't biased! x


----------



## jeffsar

DVSVXN said:


> hey hope everyone is going well today :)
> hope your hubby gets better soon hun ouchy.
> Im still sick,but got the weird feeling back in my tummy lol augh hope af shows soon its coming up 3 weeks

did you not get bloods taken?


----------



## DVSVXN

jeffsar said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyone is going well today :)
> hope your hubby gets better soon hun ouchy.
> Im still sick,but got the weird feeling back in my tummy lol augh hope af shows soon its coming up 3 weeks
> 
> did you not get bloods taken?Click to expand...

yup but they came back neg :(


----------



## jeffsar

good luck today mamadonna, keep us posted xx


----------



## jeffsar

DVSVXN said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyone is going well today :)
> hope your hubby gets better soon hun ouchy.
> Im still sick,but got the weird feeling back in my tummy lol augh hope af shows soon its coming up 3 weeks
> 
> did you not get bloods taken?Click to expand...
> 
> yup but they came back neg :(Click to expand...

are the going to investigate further for you as to why your cycles are off?


----------



## DVSVXN

jeffsar said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyone is going well today :)
> hope your hubby gets better soon hun ouchy.
> Im still sick,but got the weird feeling back in my tummy lol augh hope af shows soon its coming up 3 weeks
> 
> did you not get bloods taken?Click to expand...
> 
> yup but they came back neg :(Click to expand...
> 
> are the going to investigate further for you as to why your cycles are off?Click to expand...

they want to see how late ill go if i get to 4 weeks then i have to get more bloods as some people dont show up as positive for ages then they going to do a scan :/


----------



## jeffsar

oh well, at least they are trying to get answers for you x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer im just getting board now lol i want my answers.hoping it is still a bub


----------



## erin7707

i bet the waiting is hard.. and not knowing what the heck is going on! i hope you get some real answers soon!! 


jeffsar- how are you feeling? 

ebs-- hiii! :wave:

britt-- how are you?? still smooth sailing?

mamadonna- can't wait to hear about your scan!! Good luck!! 


I'm still symptomless! my nipples are sensitive but that's itttttt..


----------



## jeffsar

any news mamadonna??

hi everyone! x


----------



## erin7707

she always keeps us in suspense.. did she say what time her scan was?


----------



## jeffsar

not sure erin, but they never called her until 6pm uk time last time round so she may appear later on.......

how you feeling? i am so tired today! x


----------



## mamadonna

hi girls sorry i aint been on much,be rather busy,went up to the hospital for more bloods and just waiting for the results,if results come back ok then i'll be given an appointment for a scan


----------



## erin7707

oh yeah! I forgot it was for bloods, not a scan yet. I hope they give you the results soon! 

jeffsar-- I'm still doing good! My nipples are more sensitive today than they have been but that's it! I guess I should be knocking on wood, right? haha


----------



## jeffsar

exactly erin; i wished for more symptoms and quickly regretted it when i ended up with hyperemisis - i still have bad days now but nothing in comparison to weeks 7-14! x


----------



## erin7707

ahhh well i'm glad you're doing better!!


----------



## jeffsar

thanks, i really have my fx'd you take after britt and not me!! x


----------



## erin7707

haha- well no offense, but me too! lol
i keep stalking for mamadonnas update!! :)


----------



## mamadonna

morning bloods have gone up again to 2122,so looking good...they want me in monday for more test:dohh: my arm fells like a pin cushion


----------



## DVSVXN

aw thats awesome news :D hope ya arm gets a rest soon lol
im coming up to 3 weeks late now


----------



## mamadonna

i hope so too

3 WEEKS blimey are u still showing neg on a test?


----------



## DVSVXN

yup :/ and my bloods were neg. I only have slight light cramping on and off every now and then so im confused lol


----------



## mamadonna

i'm sure there is something a doc can give u to help bring on af,u kno ur defo not so if u can take something that brings it on u'll be able to move on


----------



## DVSVXN

yer my doc wants me to wait until im 4 weeks late and if still no show she wants more bloods and a scan as she said it is possible to get negs until your about 8 weeks.if not im just going with the flow lol


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed bubs is just shy and not ready to be found yet


----------



## DVSVXN

im hoping so :D if not ill wait until my holiday over easter and go back to the doctors and get them to possibly do something lol. im never this late


----------



## mamadonna

it must be driving u mad


----------



## DVSVXN

just a little bit lol not knowing if ive moved on with out af or having a mega long cycle lol


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna.... congratulations! :happydance:

DVS... big :hugs: Keep at the doctors until you get some answers! At least in a week if they do a scan they will know one way or another. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun im still hoping there is a bub there lol


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thanks hun im still hoping there is a bub there lol

It would make sense with you readings with a November birth you'd have to be pregant already. :thumbup: But if you aren't (I do think you are from what you have said) they might be able to give you something to bring on AF and give you a fresh start to get that bfp! xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun. im hoping more then anything there is a bub i=hiding hehe


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: ebs i've missed you how you been


----------



## erin7707

Yay Mamadonna, great news!!!!! :happydance: Did they schedule your scan? What kinds of tests are they doing Monday?

hi ebs!! 

dvs- I agree with the other girls... I would be going insane not knowing what's going on, so hopefully whatever it is the docs can figure it out soon for you and either bring on AF or see what's going on with bubs! it seems crazy that a blood test would be negative though? weird!


----------



## erin7707

question. i have my tickers set for my due date based off my ovulation date.. and I know the doctors go based off of LMP.. so I know my ovulation date is more accurate, but should I put what the doctors will say it is so that I can just be on schedule with them?? What did you girls do? (If I go by LMP I'll be 2 days ahead of what I am now.. so it'd be nice to fast forward 2 days.. hahah)


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :happydance: ebs i've missed you how you been

Plodding on... trying to focus on losing weight for fertility drugs but last cycle really knocked me for 6. Not coping if I think about it all. :cry: x


----------



## jeffsar

i'm sorry you feel so down ebs; hang in there hun, you have a great incentive to lose weight now. i know this month was hard on you x

mama - great results, here's hoping for the same tomorrow x

erin, go with lmp - when you have your scan they'll give you the 'real' edd anyway!

everyone else, hello! x


----------



## erin7707

thanks jeffsar- did you update it again after your scan?


----------



## erin7707

ebs: :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i was put forward by 2 days, so updated ticker, then at 16 wk scan i was bang on! how you feeling? x


----------



## erin7707

i'm still feeling fine!! I have to stop googling things though because I started reading last night about 'blighted ovums' and started worrying myself when people said they had spotting and no pregnancy symptoms only to go to the scan and find out there wasn't a fetus :( so I've GOT to stay away from google!!! 

lol


----------



## jeffsar

hun, i had a blighted ovum years ago before my son, and was as sick as a dog; same as this pregnancy...... blighted ovums are basically a developing pregnancy where the actual baby never appears - my gestational sack grew until 9 weeks and i had morning sickness, sore boobs, spots..... 

hun, i am the last person to say this after the way i've worried this time BUT try stay relaxed - you are probably just lucky and just remember, with my son, i had not one symptom at all for 9 months - so you may be team blue!


----------



## erin7707

thanks for the reassurance hun.. google can be an evil thing though! haha

I'll just stay relaxed.. and try to be patient until april 19th... :coffee:

:brat:

hahaha


----------



## DVSVXN

:dust: bub is there hunny xxx


----------



## erin7707

thanks hun
xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning dvs!

right girls, i am off to my bed, i have a meeting at 8am and i am shattered!

speak to you all tomorrow x

oh, and ebs, hope you've had a better day x


----------



## DVSVXN

night jeffstar have a good sleep :)


----------



## DVSVXN

augh rats the witch got me with a big vengeance 2.6weeks late lol, bright side i can move on now yay.


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> augh rats the witch got me with a big vengeance 2.6weeks late lol, bright side i can move on now yay.

Awww DVS... like you say you can move on now and this new cycle is meant to be your bfp anyway. :happydance:

I really thought it was it for you though... if you need a rant you know where I am. :hugs: x


----------



## erin7707

omg, dvs! :hugs: but you're right... you can start fresh!!! I hope your docs can figure out why you had such a long lp? maybe try charting this cycle if you don't already so you can have some proof for them if it happens again?


----------



## DVSVXN

yer i got an app on my phone so i know exactly when i come on each time im trying to remember to take my temps lol.
Augh the cramps are so painful lol


----------



## erin7707

ughh sorry, i hope it eases for you...


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls, how's everyone today? x


----------



## DVSVXN

morning im good just getting ready for bed.u?


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

Hope your all okay, 

Mamadonna i am so pleased for you thats great news!!! 

hows everyone else??

afm - still same really nothing much to report, i really need to update my journal on here and get latest bump pic on so i am going to do that today, but i havent got much to put on it, made most if hubby this weekend cos he had a weekend off so ordered our floor for nursery and got paint etc, garden furniture so he could carry it all lol so thats my summer sorted out in the garden with my feet up! xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning just thought i'd quickly pop on to let you kno whats happening ... i'm off to hospital in a wee while they are gonna scan me...wish me luck..i'm so nervous


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: ebs i've missed you how you been
> 
> Plodding on... trying to focus on losing weight for fertility drugs but last cycle really knocked me for 6. Not coping if I think about it all. :cry: xClick to expand...

big hugs ebs i kno what ur going thru hun and its not easy,at least you have something to focus on,and something to motivate you with the weight loss,i think its great they are helping you and i wish you all the luck in world


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning just thought i'd quickly pop on to let you kno whats happening ... i'm off to hospital in a wee while they are gonna scan me...wish me luck..i'm so nervous

Good Luck mamadonna!!!

Let us know how you get on!

are you having a scan or tests? xx


----------



## mamadonna

they are gonna scan me


----------



## jeffsar

good luck mamadonna!!! fx'd for you x


----------



## DVSVXN

yay mamadonna fingers crossed that all goes well for you xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning Britt, how are you today? x


----------



## jeffsar

DVSVXN said:


> yay mamadonna fingers crossed that all goes well for you xx

what time is it with you?!?!?!


----------



## britt24

wil you post us your pic??

jeffsar - forgot last week was gonna ask u for that link for the clothes that you ordered online, i want some skinny jeans and i knwo you mentioned they were nice on there x


----------



## DVSVXN

10.07pm lol i got sent home earl today, was on the floor in tears with pain so on a mix of pills and hot water bottles


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> morning Britt, how are you today? x

hi i am great thanks, how are you and your onion?

xx


----------



## jeffsar

we are good thanks, i am starting to feel bubs now which is lovely, still using my doppler everyday though!

the fruit ticker is annoying me - i was a bigger fruit last week, did my baby shrink lol!?!


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> wil you post us your pic??
> 
> jeffsar - forgot last week was gonna ask u for that link for the clothes that you ordered online, i want some skinny jeans and i knwo you mentioned they were nice on there x

it's pinkpixie.co.uk, mine were £10ish - but i also got a nice pair from topshop, but they were much more expensive - £40!! try the ebay shops, get some brand new stuff for really cheap x


----------



## jeffsar

DVSVXN said:


> 10.07pm lol i got sent home earl today, was on the floor in tears with pain so on a mix of pills and hot water bottles

if i were you i'd go straight to A&E and not leave until they give you answers!!!


----------



## DVSVXN

jeffsar said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 10.07pm lol i got sent home earl today, was on the floor in tears with pain so on a mix of pills and hot water bottles
> 
> if i were you i'd go straight to A&E and not leave until they give you answers!!!Click to expand...

you think it could be bad? I just assumed its normal af i can get bad cramping havent had it this bad in over a year but didnt see it as a bad point?


----------



## jeffsar

i think after being 3 weeks late and now so much pain, i'd be getting it checked....


----------



## britt24

yes i would go to A & E as well, i know AF isnt nice sometimes but if you are in that much pain i would defo go and get checked out, and prob explain about whats been going on xx


----------



## jeffsar

britt, it's like one mind lol!!!


----------



## DVSVXN

oh right i never thought anything of that hmmm hope it isnt anything bad


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt, it's like one mind lol!!!

lol yep

i have just ordered some jeans, did you find their sizing right? i am normally a 10 and all my clothes still fit apart from round my middle

x


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> oh right i never thought anything of that hmmm hope it isnt anything bad

its not to say it is anything bad, they just might be able to give you something, or even be able to tell whats been going on :hugs: im sure everything will be fine i would just go to be on the safe side xx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i bought tens, and they are fine, slightly big on my thighs when i first got them, but perfect now x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i bought tens, and they are fine, slightly big on my thighs when i first got them, but perfect now x

good they should be fine then, i was desperate for some, i have just been living in my leggings cos my jeans are all too tight, and i have a few tops i know i could wear for a couple of months yet so i wanted to get some jeans so i could wear them.

think i just need to get some linens for when it gets warmer now then that should do me i think. Its amazing isnt it, how normally i buy loads of clothes through the summer cos i think i needs loads, and now i am making do with 3 pairs of trousers and a few tops lol xx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!!!

I'm a sweetpea! yay! So much better than an appleseed! :haha:

mamadonna-- good luck! I'll be thinking of you! Unfortunately I have to work today, so hopefully I'll be able to pop on to see how your scan went!!! 

afm- still symptomless...


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!!!
> 
> I'm a sweetpea! yay! So much better than an appleseed! :haha:
> 
> mamadonna-- good luck! I'll be thinking of you! Unfortunately I have to work today, so hopefully I'll be able to pop on to see how your scan went!!!
> 
> afm- still symptomless...


Hi!!

Dont worry about the symptoms i didnt have any for ages then my boobs hurt and other than that nothing, but i remember thinking other peoples boobs were hurting straight away and mine didnt x


----------



## erin7707

oh good! thanks hun! i googled it yesterday, '6 wks pregnant no symptoms' and there was like a whole forum with people saying 'oh, i dont have any symptoms except my boobs are tender and swollen and I get dizzy sometimes and feel very tired'

well duh, those are symptoms! I have ZERO! hahaha :haha:

Thanks for the reassurance sweetie!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> oh good! thanks hun! i googled it yesterday, '6 wks pregnant no symptoms' and there was like a whole forum with people saying 'oh, i dont have any symptoms except my boobs are tender and swollen and I get dizzy sometimes and feel very tired'
> 
> well duh, those are symptoms! I have ZERO! hahaha :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance sweetie!

lol thats what i kept doing, googling what symtoms should i have now i will look on my journal see what i wrote and let you know x


----------



## jeffsar

ok ok, enough of the 'we are having an easy breezy pregnancy club' please LOL!!!!

xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ok ok, enough of the 'we are having an easy breezy pregnancy club' please LOL!!!!
> 
> xxx

lol sorry! thing is i know it will come back and bite me, and my last 20 weeks will be bad!

or maybe not lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm just jealous! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm just jealous! x

how are you feeling now? has the sickness eased?

thats what makes me thinks i am odds on for a boy cos they say you dont get much with boys and i havent had any so if that is right i think its a boy xx


----------



## erin7707

haha, we'll see!! :) 
Britt, I should just check out your journal myself, how do I find it?? 
popped on quick while at work... any news mamadonna??


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> haha, we'll see!! :)
> Britt, I should just check out your journal myself, how do I find it??
> popped on quick while at work... any news mamadonna??

erm im not sure how i put links on here, but if you click on me and go to stats and click threads started by me then it wil be in there. Sorry i am bit useless with creating the links etc. But reading through it i havrnt really had any symptoms lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

my sickness has eased in the last couple of weeks so touch wood i am over the worst now....

i had none at all with my little boy, so you may well be team blue! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> my sickness has eased in the last couple of weeks so touch wood i am over the worst now....
> 
> i had none at all with my little boy, so you may well be team blue! x

good glad your feeling better, its strange cos although i havent had sickness certain foods make me gag, like chicken i have totally gone off that and cheese slices lol i dont know why.

yes maybe it is team blue only 13 days until we find out!! x


----------



## jeffsar

NNNOOOOO DON'T DO IT, lol!!!

Team Yellow Rocks!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> NNNOOOOO DON'T DO IT, lol!!!
> 
> Team Yellow Rocks!! x

i have to i cant wait any longer, even 13 days is tooooo loooonnngg for me!! 

i need blue or pink and i need to know now now now lol !


----------



## jeffsar

we can agree to disagree! 

come on mamadonna, where are you???!?!!?!?!!? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> we can agree to disagree!
> 
> come on mamadonna, where are you???!?!!?!?!!? x

lol okay i think were best to

what time was her appointment do you know? xx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm not sure - i am worried about her x


----------



## erin7707

thanks britt, I'll look it up from home later.. 
ahhh.. I keep wondering about mamadonna too... :( She said it was this morning for her appt.. I hope everything's ok!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

hopefully she's out celebrating erin....

i have everything crossed for her x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies... any news from Mamadonna? :shrug: x


----------



## jeffsar

not heard from her.
how are you? x


----------



## erin7707

i hope she's out celebrating too... everything is crossed on my end also!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> not heard from her.
> how are you? x

Been better... lol... just had friend issues today. :dohh: Trying to concentrate on my weight. 8.5lbs to go until I get my bmi to 34. :thumbup: x


----------



## mamadonna

evening sorry its took me so long i have explained everything in my journal its not good news i've had an awful day :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening sorry its took me so long i have explained everything in my journal its not good news i've had an awful day :cry:

I'm so sorry Mamadonna... :hugs: xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna, i've replied to your journal, but i am totally gutted for you xx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> not heard from her.
> how are you? x
> 
> Been better... lol... just had friend issues today. :dohh: Trying to concentrate on my weight. 8.5lbs to go until I get my bmi to 34. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

8.5 lbs is totally do-able hun, i have faith in you. you have an excellent reason to do it now and keep you focused x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

where is everyone? i actually felt/feel reaaaally tired today.. possibly my first preg symptom, or maybe just bc i have worked 2 days in a row? haha


----------



## DVSVXN

im here now lol. Been in bed the last few days pains still real bad keep feelining like im going to throw up. Been bleeding really heavy tmi & lots of clots in the blood.
apart from that im still smiling


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> where is everyone? i actually felt/feel reaaaally tired today.. possibly my first preg symptom, or maybe just bc i have worked 2 days in a row? haha

You were posting at 1.30am uk time... thats why no one was around. x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> im here now lol. Been in bed the last few days pains still real bad keep feelining like im going to throw up. Been bleeding really heavy tmi & lots of clots in the blood.
> apart from that im still smiling

Did you go to the hospital to get checked out? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im here now lol. Been in bed the last few days pains still real bad keep feelining like im going to throw up. Been bleeding really heavy tmi & lots of clots in the blood.
> apart from that im still smiling
> 
> Did you go to the hospital to get checked out? xClick to expand...

nope wait time was about 4hrs at night and i cant get time off work to go.been using hotwater bottles all day


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im here now lol. Been in bed the last few days pains still real bad keep feelining like im going to throw up. Been bleeding really heavy tmi & lots of clots in the blood.
> apart from that im still smiling
> 
> Did you go to the hospital to get checked out? xClick to expand...
> 
> nope wait time was about 4hrs at night and i cant get time off work to go.been using hotwater bottles all dayClick to expand...

Awww... I hope you're ok and it eases. We need to get you cracked on with this new cycle and getting that elusive bfp!!! xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im here now lol. Been in bed the last few days pains still real bad keep feelining like im going to throw up. Been bleeding really heavy tmi & lots of clots in the blood.
> apart from that im still smiling
> 
> Did you go to the hospital to get checked out? xClick to expand...
> 
> nope wait time was about 4hrs at night and i cant get time off work to go.been using hotwater bottles all dayClick to expand...
> 
> Awww... I hope you're ok and it eases. We need to get you cracked on with this new cycle and getting that elusive bfp!!! xxxClick to expand...

well im on day 3 of my cycle now so fingers crossed this time i can catch it lol


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im here now lol. Been in bed the last few days pains still real bad keep feelining like im going to throw up. Been bleeding really heavy tmi & lots of clots in the blood.
> apart from that im still smiling
> 
> Did you go to the hospital to get checked out? xClick to expand...
> 
> nope wait time was about 4hrs at night and i cant get time off work to go.been using hotwater bottles all dayClick to expand...
> 
> Awww... I hope you're ok and it eases. We need to get you cracked on with this new cycle and getting that elusive bfp!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> well im on day 3 of my cycle now so fingers crossed this time i can catch it lolClick to expand...

Well your reading are leaning that way and if mine are right too I should get a bfp about a fortnight after you. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im here now lol. Been in bed the last few days pains still real bad keep feelining like im going to throw up. Been bleeding really heavy tmi & lots of clots in the blood.
> apart from that im still smiling
> 
> Did you go to the hospital to get checked out? xClick to expand...
> 
> nope wait time was about 4hrs at night and i cant get time off work to go.been using hotwater bottles all dayClick to expand...
> 
> Awww... I hope you're ok and it eases. We need to get you cracked on with this new cycle and getting that elusive bfp!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> well im on day 3 of my cycle now so fingers crossed this time i can catch it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well your reading are leaning that way and if mine are right too I should get a bfp about a fortnight after you. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

hehe yay im really going to try and not test until start of may if i do go over. but jenny gave me the 18th and 21st as speacial dates so hm


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone? i actually felt/feel reaaaally tired today.. possibly my first preg symptom, or maybe just bc i have worked 2 days in a row? haha
> 
> You were posting at 1.30am uk time... thats why no one was around. xClick to expand...

oh i know, but no one posted all day yesterday!! :cry::haha:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone? i actually felt/feel reaaaally tired today.. possibly my first preg symptom, or maybe just bc i have worked 2 days in a row? haha
> 
> You were posting at 1.30am uk time... thats why no one was around. xClick to expand...
> 
> oh i know, but no one posted all day yesterday!! :cry::haha:Click to expand...

Oh sorry. :dohh: x


----------



## jeffsar

i was busy at work hun, sorry!!

here now though - skiving! x


----------



## mamadonna

hi how is everyone


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna, how you doing hun? i'm ok, worried about you x


----------



## mamadonna

things stiil the same beta has continued to rise its now 3400 and something,they are worried because they cant see baby on scan but it has to be somewhere


----------



## britt24

HI Everyone 

Mamadonna - :hugs: hope your okay, i am worried about you to, when do you go back ? xx

jeffsar - jeans have come thanks they are great for 13 pound, a little big but can get away with them and they are so much more comfy xx


----------



## mamadonna

i go back friday


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Mamadonna :hi:

Hope you're holding in there. :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> things stiil the same beta has continued to rise its now 3400 and something,they are worried because they cant see baby on scan but it has to be somewhere

my friends ectopic was in her ovary..... it is such a shame that baby is obviously progresiing, but in the wrong place. How are you feeling? x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> Mamadonna - :hugs: hope your okay, i am worried about you to, when do you go back ? xx
> 
> jeffsar - jeans have come thanks they are great for 13 pound, a little big but can get away with them and they are so much more comfy xx

not a problem - their bootcut jeans are nice too! x


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls, i hope everyone had a nice day.

i have been feeling sick again, so i'll be having an early night, just wanted to pop past; but everyone is awol again! 

xx


----------



## erin7707

hi all, I know you're all in bed by now but I wanted to say hi.. :wave:

mamadonna- thinking of you... I wish they were able to take your little bub and move it to the right place :( I wish you luck, and I hope the process isn't too painful for you... :hugs:

I've been feeling really tired lately, but I'm not sure if it's pregnancy symptom or just because I've been working all week... maybe a combination of both. I also had a big craving last night for Lucky Charms cereal, not sure if you guys have heard of that or not, but a lady posted on facebook that she was a lucky charm, and I immediately thought of the cereal and made my DH pick some up on the way home... lol. 
but I can't be giving into cravings like that, I have to watch my weight this time around.. I gained 60 lbs with my first pregnancy! not happening again!!!


----------



## DVSVXN

wooot my cramping has more or less died yay.
hope your all doing well


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> hi all, I know you're all in bed by now but I wanted to say hi.. :wave:
> 
> mamadonna- thinking of you... I wish they were able to take your little bub and move it to the right place :( I wish you luck, and I hope the process isn't too painful for you... :hugs:
> 
> I've been feeling really tired lately, but I'm not sure if it's pregnancy symptom or just because I've been working all week... maybe a combination of both. I also had a big craving last night for Lucky Charms cereal, not sure if you guys have heard of that or not, but a lady posted on facebook that she was a lucky charm, and I immediately thought of the cereal and made my DH pick some up on the way home... lol.
> but I can't be giving into cravings like that, I have to watch my weight this time around.. I gained 60 lbs with my first pregnancy! not happening again!!!


Hi 
i used to love lucky charms as a child they were soooo nice, but we cant get them over here now. But one of my friends bought me a box back from america last year and gave it me as one of my wedding presents lol. So that was my breakfast in the morning of the wedding xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi everyone :hi:

DVS... I'm glad the cramps are gone. Are you temping this cycle? It would help giving you some info on your cycle and whats going on. x


----------



## DVSVXN

:dohh: I was meant to do it this morning omg im terrible at remembering lol. Right tomorrow morning I will do it lets hope i remeber


----------



## britt24

Hi!!

Glad the pains have eased a bit for you, and now onto new cycle ready to catch that eggy!!

hows everyone today? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

hey britt im freezing my arse off lol sitting in a pile of blankets in the lounge with the heater on-i dislike winter very much 
how are you and lemon?


----------



## britt24

DVSVXN said:


> hey britt im freezing my arse off lol sitting in a pile of blankets in the lounge with the heater on-i dislike winter very much
> how are you and lemon?


i hate the winter to, i always look forward to the summer, but at the min we are having some great weather for march/april time, we even sat outside to eat our tea last night! we cant normally do that until after june.

im fine thanks, and lemon is great last day before it becomes an orange lol and only 9 days until we find out if we are pink or blue xx


----------



## DVSVXN

britt24 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey britt im freezing my arse off lol sitting in a pile of blankets in the lounge with the heater on-i dislike winter very much
> how are you and lemon?
> 
> 
> i hate the winter to, i always look forward to the summer, but at the min we are having some great weather for march/april time, we even sat outside to eat our tea last night! we cant normally do that until after june.
> 
> im fine thanks, and lemon is great last day before it becomes an orange lol and only 9 days until we find out if we are pink or blue xxClick to expand...

yer only last day or so its turned really cold, so hard to drag myself to the gym in the morning lol.
I lost my ipod again today :( not so happy


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies...

I've had a text from Mamadonna. Its not good news. :nope: The baby was ectopic and they've had to remove her left tube.

I think she'll need us more than ever right now.

Its so unfair what she'd had to go through.... xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## erin7707

oh nooooooo...... :nope: I feel so sad for her.... so unfair...


----------



## DVSVXN

aw thats horrible massive hugs to her and my thoughts are with her.

Wooh i managed to do my temp this morning


----------



## britt24

oh no poor mamadonna thats horrible, really hope she is going to be alright what a massive shame just as we thought she had got there xxx

big hugs xx


----------



## ebony2010

It is unfair... I hope she's ok. :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ebs :hugs:

well i have just got home,i'm sore but i'm ok and glad to be home,they had to remove my left tube but my ovary is still intact,and my right tube is fine as well as my ovary....dont think i will be trying again this has been an awful few weeks and it has ended in pain and heartache really dont think i can put myself thru this again,plus i think my family would kill me if i did,as i have had them worried sick!!

i cant believe it was my left tube cos all the pain was in my right :shrug:

i'm so pleased the nurse call me and asked me to go back in yesturday instead of today,she was lovely and she said i had her worried sick.she even came up to see me after my op.

thank you everyone for caring it really means a lot


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> thanks ebs :hugs:
> 
> well i have just got home,i'm sore but i'm ok and glad to be home,they had to remove my left tube but my ovary is still intact,and my right tube is fine as well as my ovary....dont think i will be trying again this has been an awful few weeks and it has ended in pain and heartache really dont think i can put myself thru this again,plus i think my family would kill me if i did,as i have had them worried sick!!
> 
> i cant believe it was my left tube cos all the pain was in my right :shrug:
> 
> i'm so pleased the nurse call me and asked me to go back in yesturday instead of today,she was lovely and she said i had her worried sick.she even came up to see me after my op.
> 
> thank you everyone for caring it really means a lot

oh mamadonna, i am so sorry you've had to go through this :hugs:

thank goodness there are still some decent kind hearted nurses still working in the nhs; ectopics can be really nasty if left.

please let me know if there is anything at all i can do for you x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thanks ebs :hugs:
> 
> well i have just got home,i'm sore but i'm ok and glad to be home,they had to remove my left tube but my ovary is still intact,and my right tube is fine as well as my ovary....dont think i will be trying again this has been an awful few weeks and it has ended in pain and heartache really dont think i can put myself thru this again,plus i think my family would kill me if i did,as i have had them worried sick!!
> 
> i cant believe it was my left tube cos all the pain was in my right :shrug:
> 
> i'm so pleased the nurse call me and asked me to go back in yesturday instead of today,she was lovely and she said i had her worried sick.she even came up to see me after my op.
> 
> thank you everyone for caring it really means a lot

Awww Mamadonna. :hugs: I'm glad you're home and recovering and I don't blame you for calling it a day after all that. :hugs: We'll be here for you. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> thanks ebs :hugs:
> 
> well i have just got home,i'm sore but i'm ok and glad to be home,they had to remove my left tube but my ovary is still intact,and my right tube is fine as well as my ovary....dont think i will be trying again this has been an awful few weeks and it has ended in pain and heartache really dont think i can put myself thru this again,plus i think my family would kill me if i did,as i have had them worried sick!!
> 
> i cant believe it was my left tube cos all the pain was in my right :shrug:
> 
> i'm so pleased the nurse call me and asked me to go back in yesturday instead of today,she was lovely and she said i had her worried sick.she even came up to see me after my op.
> 
> thank you everyone for caring it really means a lot
> 
> oh mamadonna, i am so sorry you've had to go through this :hugs:
> 
> thank goodness there are still some decent kind hearted nurses still working in the nhs; ectopics can be really nasty if left.
> 
> please let me know if there is anything at all i can do for you xClick to expand...

thanks jeffsar,its gonna take sometime to heal but who kno's what the future holds,the docs have told me there is no reason i cant try again but i am so scared this will happen again,the nurses were lovely i really cant fault any of them even down to all the staff working in theatre,its an experience i would rather have not had but at least they all looked after me


----------



## DVSVXN

massive hugs hun your so brave xxxx

i know this is competly off topic but my car club has been nominated for car club of the year in nz and we need lots more votes. If you possibly have a few seconds spare can you please click the link and click the "like" button next to evolve https://www.performancecar.co.nz/industry-awards/car-club-of-the-year
it would mean a great deal to us,we car a nation wide club of female car lovers and have a good name for ourselves as well as awards :)
thanks heaps


----------



## mamadonna

done dv and thank you


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun means alot.
aw i just want to give you a massive hug


----------



## mamadonna

aww thanks chick i just wish it was all over,i think i'm still in shock i cant believe i have only 1 tube its weird


----------



## DVSVXN

ek i cant imagine what it would be like,i mean u dont really think about it i guess until its not there :(


----------



## mamadonna

its something i'm just gonna have to get used to i suppose i'll forget about it not being there in time altho i wont forget how its not there,i'm off now hun time for painkillers catch you later


----------



## ebony2010

Aww Mamadonna. I hope you are getting looked after and spoilt by your lovely boys. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm getting really bored and frustrated i hate sitting doing nothing :hissy:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm getting really bored and frustrated i hate sitting doing nothing :hissy:

Awww... have they said how long you should rest for?

I really feel for you Mamadonna... I really do. I'm always thinking of you. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

they have put me on the sick for 2 wks but i think i'll only take a wk,i'll end up going stir crazy


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Mamadonna :hi:

You take as much or as little time as you need. Sometimes distraction helps doesn't it? :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, where are you all??

hope everyone is well x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, where are you all??
> 
> hope everyone is well x

Hello... you are a very weird looking sweet potato. :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ohh havent been on in a while how r u ladies


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it looks like it's been nuked in the microwave!! 

how are you doing - feeling any better? 
hey, almost 9lb lost, well done ebs x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ohh havent been on in a while how r u ladies

Hi DVS! How are things? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, it looks like it's been nuked in the microwave!!
> 
> how are you doing - feeling any better?
> hey, almost 9lb lost, well done ebs x

Ended up going to the doctors today and I'm back on anti depressants. I just can't cope and I kept putting it off but it wasn't working. :nope:

Thanks.... I'm sticking to ww and have done since my fs appointment. I daren't screw up in case I get another appointment and they send me away. Only about half a stone to go until I'm under :nope:a bmi of 34. :happydance: x


----------



## DVSVXN

im going awesome thanks hunny so cold atm lol.Just getting up to date with all college work-7 day weeksare draining me had.but af lasted 5 days and now im counting down :D


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i know, it looks like it's been nuked in the microwave!!
> 
> how are you doing - feeling any better?
> hey, almost 9lb lost, well done ebs x
> 
> Ended up going to the doctors today and I'm back on anti depressants. I just can't cope and I kept putting it off but it wasn't working. :nope:
> 
> Thanks.... I'm sticking to ww and have done since my fs appointment. I daren't screw up in case I get another appointment and they send me away. Only about half a stone to go until I'm under :nope:a bmi of 34. :happydance: xClick to expand...

better to get help than try and cope and get worse; you've done the right thing.
7lbs is do-able - you have the best reason to stick to the diet now, i have no doubt that you'll manage x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> im going awesome thanks hunny so cold atm lol.Just getting up to date with all college work-7 day weeksare draining me had.but af lasted 5 days and now im counting down :D

Are you temping? I need to stalk your chart. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i know, it looks like it's been nuked in the microwave!!
> 
> how are you doing - feeling any better?
> hey, almost 9lb lost, well done ebs x
> 
> Ended up going to the doctors today and I'm back on anti depressants. I just can't cope and I kept putting it off but it wasn't working. :nope:
> 
> Thanks.... I'm sticking to ww and have done since my fs appointment. I daren't screw up in case I get another appointment and they send me away. Only about half a stone to go until I'm under :nope:a bmi of 34. :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> better to get help than try and cope and get worse; you've done the right thing.
> 7lbs is do-able - you have the best reason to stick to the diet now, i have no doubt that you'll manage xClick to expand...

Thanks... I know I needed to do it but I just didn't want to be taking any tablets when I'm pregnant.

Yeah 7lbs is definatley do-able. At my size I should do it in less than 3 weeks. I just need a damn fs appointment. Its a fortnight tomorrow since HSG. :shrug: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im going awesome thanks hunny so cold atm lol.Just getting up to date with all college work-7 day weeksare draining me had.but af lasted 5 days and now im counting down :D
> 
> Are you temping? I need to stalk your chart. xxxClick to expand...

ha yes i have been very good :D havent put them online atm keeping them on my phone log, how do u add them online? they were all in the 36 but today its 35 its sooooo colddd


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im going awesome thanks hunny so cold atm lol.Just getting up to date with all college work-7 day weeksare draining me had.but af lasted 5 days and now im counting down :D
> 
> Are you temping? I need to stalk your chart. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ha yes i have been very good :D havent put them online atm keeping them on my phone log, how do u add them online? they were all in the 36 but today its 35 its sooooo coldddClick to expand...

Sign up to fertility friend. They do an iphone app if you have one of those. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im going awesome thanks hunny so cold atm lol.Just getting up to date with all college work-7 day weeksare draining me had.but af lasted 5 days and now im counting down :D
> 
> Are you temping? I need to stalk your chart. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ha yes i have been very good :D havent put them online atm keeping them on my phone log, how do u add them online? they were all in the 36 but today its 35 its sooooo coldddClick to expand...
> 
> Sign up to fertility friend. They do an iphone app if you have one of those. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

thanks ill set it up tonight.i only got an android so using female log to track cycles etc


----------



## DVSVXN

there u go started it for this month hope it works? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
I dont know how to put it in a signature without having the adddress as it


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> there u go started it for this month hope it works? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
> I dont know how to put it in a signature without having the adddress as it

You link just sends me to my chart. What you need to do is go to sharing, then in the home page part go to get code. It should have a code at the end of the link with numbers in. x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh dam it now i cant freakn remember my log in :( screw it


----------



## DVSVXN

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b666f does that one work?
dont think its working it wont let me do anything. i give up :(


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b666f does that one work?
> dont think its working it wont let me do anything. i give up :(

It takes me to your chart but it says you've not updated it. x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer i dont know what its doing its all been updated but it wont let me do anything so i give up lol


----------



## DVSVXN

Dear Laura Thank You for letting me read for you today, below is your reading

Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady whos biggest wish is to one day be a mum , you have always wanted children and you would love to know when this is going to happen , i see no reasons why you will not become pregnant and spirit show me that you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will give birth to a baby boy and he will weigh around 8lb in weight and he will be born in the month of March 2012 , i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth and all will be well ,spirit also show me two more children for you and show the years 2015 and 2017 , one will be another boy and your last baby will be a baby girl and she will complete your family .good luck Laura , sending you my love and best wishes for the future .

Laura your spell has now been cast for you x

Will you marry ? i predict YES.
When will this be ? i predict JUNE 2013.
So thats very diff from my other ones lol confused now but they all say boy :D also thought itd be funny to see the wedding one. :happydance: apparently ill be married before my 21st woot


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Dear Laura Thank You for letting me read for you today, below is your reading
> 
> Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady whos biggest wish is to one day be a mum , you have always wanted children and you would love to know when this is going to happen , i see no reasons why you will not become pregnant and spirit show me that you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will give birth to a baby boy and he will weigh around 8lb in weight and he will be born in the month of March 2012 , i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth and all will be well ,spirit also show me two more children for you and show the years 2015 and 2017 , one will be another boy and your last baby will be a baby girl and she will complete your family .good luck Laura , sending you my love and best wishes for the future .
> 
> Laura your spell has now been cast for you x
> 
> Will you marry ? i predict YES.
> When will this be ? i predict JUNE 2013.
> So thats very diff from my other ones lol confused now but they all say boy :D also thought itd be funny to see the wedding one. :happydance: apparently ill be married before my 21st woot

You 21st? How old are you now?

Who was the reading from? x


----------



## DVSVXN

lol im nearly 19 :p bet u didnt see taht one coming. that was panrose was 5pound


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> lol im nearly 19 :p bet u didnt see taht one coming. that was panrose was 5pound

You started ttc at 16??? :wacko: x


----------



## britt24

Panrose, i dont think i have heard of her before. Was she advertised on here or is it someone you knew of? x


----------



## jeffsar

dvs - were you ttc at 16?!?! OMG, you are keen! i was still at school, going to youth club at 16!! 

hi ebs, how you feeling today?

Britt, i have a present for you - i got sent two pairs of red herring maternity jeans from a friend, brand new but one pair a bit small for me, not by much so should do you fine!
pm me your address if you want them and i'll get them out to you! 

mama, how you doing, pain easing up any?

erin - where are you?! 

hi to anyone i missed x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> dvs - were you ttc at 16?!?! OMG, you are keen! i was still at school, going to youth club at 16!!
> 
> hi ebs, how you feeling today?
> 
> Britt, i have a present for you - i got sent two pairs of red herring maternity jeans from a friend, brand new but one pair a bit small for me, not by much so should do you fine!
> pm me your address if you want them and i'll get them out to you!
> 
> mama, how you doing, pain easing up any?
> 
> erin - where are you?!
> 
> hi to anyone i missed x


Hi How are you.

Brilliant thanks are you sure?? i will send you something for them if you let me know how much, i am living in them other jeans at the min so another pair would be brilliant thanks.
x


----------



## jeffsar

i don't want anything for them, honest, i got them for nothing!!
they are bootcut, so different from the other ones and are really comfy. dark denim, almost bluey black, from debenhams red herring range x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i don't want anything for them, honest, i got them for nothing!!
> they are bootcut, so different from the other ones and are really comfy. dark denim, almost bluey black, from debenhams red herring range x

Thanks so much, i feel bad just taking them for nothing though, have you got a paypal account cos then i can put you some money in for postage and for sending them me xx


----------



## erin7707

ugh i just posted a big long thing and it didnt post!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> ugh i just posted a big long thing and it didnt post!!!!! :growlmad:

oh bugger i have done that before when i was writing my journal i could have screamed 

how are you xx


----------



## erin7707

why would it say it has to be approved by the moderator??


----------



## erin7707

there will probably be 7 posts by me of the same thing.. i don't know why it wont let me post it


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> why would it say it has to be approved by the moderator??

oh is that what yours said? thats strange, no mine didnt say that i think i just did it wrong, how long was it? x


----------



## erin7707

its not THAT long but i can tell you it's pissing me off! :brat: 

mine only said that about the moderator when i tried quoting to reply.. didnt say anything the other 7 times i tried posting it lol


----------



## erin7707

:brat: I'm really mad that my other one didn't post and I have to do this all over again! it was so long! So this one might be shorter because now I don't have as much timeeeee :brat:

jeffsar- I'm here!! :hi: I've been around, just working more is all! 

ebs- I'll have to check on your chart to see how you're doing! Last time I looked you had a pos OPK, so I'm sure you O'd by now!! I hope you catch the eggie this month! :) 

dvs- I would have never guessed you were 19! crazy! 

mamadonna- how are you doing? I hope you're feeling better, I'm still thinking of you! :flower:

britt- :hi: I'm ready for that bump pic so I can make my final decision! ;) Only 5 more days til your scan!!


----------



## erin7707

thats half of it..


----------



## erin7707

I'm feeling ok, just started getting more tired lately.. and I feel kind of lightheaded in the mornings when I wake up.. also my boobs are feeling more tender, and I'm having MAJOR food aversions.. almost to the point of when I think about certain foods it makes me want to puke... lol... so I guess I'm finally having a few symptoms!! One week from today is my first scan!! :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

it wont let me post the part about a fertility spell


----------



## erin7707

AFM - It actually just clicked when reading DVS's post, that I had a spell done by Mary on CD 6 of the cycle I got my BFP on! She did a fertility spell for me, and I dont know if it had anything to do with it or not, because she predicted my BFP in April/May, and I got it in March, but she guarentees pregnancy within 16 weeks.. and if it doesn't work then she'll redo it.. I got the pregnancy reading with the fertility spell.


----------



## erin7707

it wont let me post her website.. _{for good reason! - edit by admin}_


----------



## erin7707

ok thats it... hahaha sorry that i had to break it all up! for some reason it wouldnt let me post that website :shrug:


----------



## StirCrazy

Did you ever wonder (in the 13 times you tried posting that) WHY that URL is filtered? If you had actually read the message the first time you posted you would know that the post was sent to a moderation queue to be checked over.

The site is blacklisted for spamming!


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin!!
yey for the symptoms! 

x


----------



## jeffsar

erin, you must be excited to get your first scan??

Britt - how man days until you betray me and find out pink or blue, lol??

Bump pics please girls!! x


----------



## erin7707

lol, like i said it only told me once (when i tried quoting someone to reply) that it was going to the moderator, soooo i didnt know the reason why b/c the other 12 times (lol) it just refreshed the page without adding my post. so I didn't know.

anyway, yes jeffsar, now that I have symptoms I'd say this is good enough for now! I hate feeling so lazy!!

other girls, if you want the website just pm me I guess! :shrug:


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin, you must be excited to get your first scan??
> 
> Britt - how man days until you betray me and find out pink or blue, lol??
> 
> Bump pics please girls!! x

i am excited! 
no bump pics from me til I start showing for sure.. I lost all my previous baby weight plus 10 lbs, but kept some of the belly, so i already look 12 weeks probably! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> lol, like i said it only told me once (when i tried quoting someone to reply) that it was going to the moderator, soooo i didnt know the reason why b/c the other 12 times (lol) it just refreshed the page without adding my post. so I didn't know.
> 
> anyway, yes jeffsar, now that I have symptoms I'd say this is good enough for now! I hate feeling so lazy!!
> 
> other girls, if you want the website just pm me I guess! :shrug:

lol, 13 times!!! you have no patience woman!! :haha:


----------



## britt24

lol sorry but it is sunday and counting i will post my bump pic tomorrow ladies i think, i will put it on my journal but i will put it on here as well so you can see if i look pink or blue.

Erin - sounds like you are getting proper preg symptoms now! hope they arent too mean to you xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> AFM - It actually just clicked when reading DVS's post, that I had a spell done by Mary on CD 6 of the cycle I got my BFP on! She did a fertility spell for me, and I dont know if it had anything to do with it or not, because she predicted my BFP in April/May, and I got it in March, but she guarentees pregnancy within 16 weeks.. and if it doesn't work then she'll redo it.. I got the pregnancy reading with the fertility spell.

Who's Mary???? :dohh: I need a Mary reading and spell!!! :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - It actually just clicked when reading DVS's post, that I had a spell done by Mary on CD 6 of the cycle I got my BFP on! She did a fertility spell for me, and I dont know if it had anything to do with it or not, because she predicted my BFP in April/May, and I got it in March, but she guarentees pregnancy within 16 weeks.. and if it doesn't work then she'll redo it.. I got the pregnancy reading with the fertility spell.
> 
> Who's Mary???? :dohh: I need a Mary reading and spell!!! :haha: xClick to expand...


Hi 
Im not sure, i would PM Erin she has the site for her, if you get one let us know what she says. xx


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... glad you are having symptoms now. When is your scan?

Britt... can't wait to compare the bumps tomorrow. :haha:

Jeffsar... :hi: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - It actually just clicked when reading DVS's post, that I had a spell done by Mary on CD 6 of the cycle I got my BFP on! She did a fertility spell for me, and I dont know if it had anything to do with it or not, because she predicted my BFP in April/May, and I got it in March, but she guarentees pregnancy within 16 weeks.. and if it doesn't work then she'll redo it.. I got the pregnancy reading with the fertility spell.
> 
> Who's Mary???? :dohh: I need a Mary reading and spell!!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi
> Im not sure, i would PM Erin she has the site for her, if you get one let us know what she says. xxClick to expand...

Erin PM'd it me. I've seen her on ebay. xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - It actually just clicked when reading DVS's post, that I had a spell done by Mary on CD 6 of the cycle I got my BFP on! She did a fertility spell for me, and I dont know if it had anything to do with it or not, because she predicted my BFP in April/May, and I got it in March, but she guarentees pregnancy within 16 weeks.. and if it doesn't work then she'll redo it.. I got the pregnancy reading with the fertility spell.
> 
> Who's Mary???? :dohh: I need a Mary reading and spell!!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi
> Im not sure, i would PM Erin she has the site for her, if you get one let us know what she says. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Erin PM'd it me. I've seen her on ebay. xxClick to expand...

oh right, is she expensive? are you getting one? xx


----------



## erin7707

i added her on facebook - her name is psychic mary akinson or something like that- and sometimes she offers deals.. the one day she said half price off readings, so i took that as all readings, and paid her half, and she still gave it to me but said that the ones that were half priced were marked, and I said ooppppps sorry! but she gave it to me at half price still. cuz i think it was more money than what i had wanted to spend since i already bought 2307298374 readings. lol!! 

my scan is the 19th at 7 am!! so i guess noon your time? Not sure how that works, but then I have the doc appt afterwards, so probably won't be able to post it til 2 or 3 your time! :)


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - It actually just clicked when reading DVS's post, that I had a spell done by Mary on CD 6 of the cycle I got my BFP on! She did a fertility spell for me, and I dont know if it had anything to do with it or not, because she predicted my BFP in April/May, and I got it in March, but she guarentees pregnancy within 16 weeks.. and if it doesn't work then she'll redo it.. I got the pregnancy reading with the fertility spell.
> 
> Who's Mary???? :dohh: I need a Mary reading and spell!!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi
> Im not sure, i would PM Erin she has the site for her, if you get one let us know what she says. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Erin PM'd it me. I've seen her on ebay. xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh right, is she expensive? are you getting one? xxClick to expand...

hehe might do. I'll have a look when DH isn't around. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> i added her on facebook - her name is psychic mary akinson or something like that- and sometimes she offers deals.. the one day she said half price off readings, so i took that as all readings, and paid her half, and she still gave it to me but said that the ones that were half priced were marked, and I said ooppppps sorry! but she gave it to me at half price still. cuz i think it was more money than what i had wanted to spend since i already bought 2307298374 readings. lol!!
> 
> my scan is the 19th at 7 am!! so i guess noon your time? Not sure how that works, but then I have the doc appt afterwards, so probably won't be able to post it til 2 or 3 your time! :)

Oooh I'll have a look on facebook and on her site and on ebay.... :haha:

A week today... :happydance: not long. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya ebs!! get a reading, go on!! hehehe lol

i've packaged up jeans britt, be on their way tomorrow - i'll do it recoreded seen as ebs never got her silver 7's i sent from work, doh! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya ebs!! get a reading, go on!! hehehe lol
> 
> i've packaged up jeans britt, be on their way tomorrow - i'll do it recoreded seen as ebs never got her silver 7's i sent from work, doh! x

I wonder what happened to them? :shrug:

I've emailed her to see if she has any offers. Its £10 for a reading with a fertility spell and I'm not sure if I can condone that much at the moment... x


----------



## erin7707

yeah that'd be too much for me too, that's why i thought when it was half price that i'd go for it..


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> yeah that'd be too much for me too, that's why i thought when it was half price that i'd go for it..

I'll see what she says when she emails me back. What is the reading like? Much detail? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> yeah that'd be too much for me too, that's why i thought when it was half price that i'd go for it..
> 
> I'll see what she says when she emails me back. What is the reading like? Much detail? xClick to expand...

no, not really... she predicted a girl born early next year, jan/feb, and a boy born later, both weighing about 9 lbs, no more kids after that. 
but she was wrong anyway, so i dont know if you could just get the spell or not?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> yeah that'd be too much for me too, that's why i thought when it was half price that i'd go for it..
> 
> I'll see what she says when she emails me back. What is the reading like? Much detail? xClick to expand...
> 
> no, not really... she predicted a girl born early next year, jan/feb, and a boy born later, both weighing about 9 lbs, no more kids after that.
> but she was wrong anyway, so i dont know if you could just get the spell or not?Click to expand...

Dunno... I'll see what she says them look at her website today. :thumbup:

Ugh I feel like crap today. I've been sooo hungry over the last 2 days and now I have a headache... ugh... x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya ebs!! get a reading, go on!! hehehe lol
> 
> i've packaged up jeans britt, be on their way tomorrow - i'll do it recoreded seen as ebs never got her silver 7's i sent from work, doh! x
> 
> I wonder what happened to them? :shrug:
> 
> I've emailed her to see if she has any offers. Its £10 for a reading with a fertility spell and I'm not sure if I can condone that much at the moment... xClick to expand...

someone at work probably stole them :growlmad:
but you are doing so well without them anyway hun!! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

i fancied a gender prediction but the last one i got was from aimmee - enough said.
plus, erin has told me it's a girl! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hiya ebs!! get a reading, go on!! hehehe lol
> 
> i've packaged up jeans britt, be on their way tomorrow - i'll do it recoreded seen as ebs never got her silver 7's i sent from work, doh! x
> 
> I wonder what happened to them? :shrug:
> 
> I've emailed her to see if she has any offers. Its £10 for a reading with a fertility spell and I'm not sure if I can condone that much at the moment... xClick to expand...
> 
> someone at work probably stole them :growlmad:
> but you are doing so well without them anyway hun!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks... its only the threat of them turning me away at my next fs appointment thats keeping me on track. I'm soooo hungry today and I have no idea why :shrug: I've eaten loads. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i fancied a gender prediction but the last one i got was from aimmee - enough said.
> plus, erin has told me it's a girl! x

Yes, I said that too quite early on. Also I read the other day about women having more morning sickness with girls so maybe that fits in. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

as long as you are eating enough, hunger is good - means your body will use up it's stores. what's not good is if you are hungry cos you are starving yourself - which you are not! x


----------



## jeffsar

when i think back to a few weeks ago, i can barely believe i was so ill - i wasn't living, just existing. i feel like a different person now! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> as long as you are eating enough, hunger is good - means your body will use up it's stores. what's not good is if you are hungry cos you are starving yourself - which you are not! x

I know but it makes me want to eat something naughty... :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> when i think back to a few weeks ago, i can barely believe i was so ill - i wasn't living, just existing. i feel like a different person now! x

Awww it must have been awful. My friend is still throwing up and she's in her 3rd tri :dohh:

Glad you are feeling better now though. x


----------



## jeffsar

just tell me what you fancy and i'll eat it for you! erin can help too! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> when i think back to a few weeks ago, i can barely believe i was so ill - i wasn't living, just existing. i feel like a different person now! x
> 
> Awww it must have been awful. My friend is still throwing up and she's in her 3rd tri :dohh:
> 
> Glad you are feeling better now though. xClick to expand...

i still have bad days, but only now and then - i was sick yesterday but only for a couple hrs. and today i've been fine. i can live with that! your poor friend, i really feel for her x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> just tell me what you fancy and i'll eat it for you! erin can help too! x

Hmm... wagon wheels.... and a toffee crisp... Ben & Jerrys phish food.... haribo star mix..... chip shop chips... ginger nut biscuits dipped in tea... mmmm... :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> when i think back to a few weeks ago, i can barely believe i was so ill - i wasn't living, just existing. i feel like a different person now! x
> 
> Awww it must have been awful. My friend is still throwing up and she's in her 3rd tri :dohh:
> 
> Glad you are feeling better now though. xClick to expand...
> 
> i still have bad days, but only now and then - i was sick yesterday but only for a couple hrs. and today i've been fine. i can live with that! your poor friend, i really feel for her xClick to expand...

I know poor lass. She had bleeding for most of the 1st tri too. :dohh: She;s having a girl too.. :winkwink: x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> just tell me what you fancy and i'll eat it for you! erin can help too! x
> 
> Hmm... wagon wheels.... and a toffee crisp... Ben & Jerrys phish food.... haribo star mix..... chip shop chips... ginger nut biscuits dipped in tea... mmmm... :haha:Click to expand...

i've just eaten half a tub of ben & jerry's coconutterly fair - delish, and i had chips last night..... i have star mix in the cupboard so i'll give it a go!!:dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> just tell me what you fancy and i'll eat it for you! erin can help too! x
> 
> Hmm... wagon wheels.... and a toffee crisp... Ben & Jerrys phish food.... haribo star mix..... chip shop chips... ginger nut biscuits dipped in tea... mmmm... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i've just eaten half a tub of ben & jerry's coconutterly fair - delish, and i had chips last night..... i have star mix in the cupboard so i'll give it a go!!:dohh:Click to expand...

haha thats so funny! :haha: My favourites are the hearts and the new little aliens or whatever they are... :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

i HATE the hearts - i'll get Taylor to eat them for you! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i HATE the hearts - i'll get Taylor to eat them for you! x

You don't like the hearts????? What are your favourites... hang on ...let me guess... lol... I'm torn between cola bottles or fried egg... ok I say fried egg.. :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

cola bottles!!!! i love the fizzies - my fav haribo bag is trhe sour cherries - yum! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> cola bottles!!!! i love the fizzies - my fav haribo bag is trhe sour cherries - yum! x

I've never tried those. I alwsys stick to star mix. I used to buy it for me and DH and used to get out 2 bowls and give him an equal share of the shapes... lol... I eat them in order and I didn't like that he didn't. :rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

lol!!

kids and grown ups love it so - magic!!!!

try the sours, they are relly good - oh wait, some ww leader - STOP EATING HARIBO!!!! lol x


----------



## jeffsar

i need to go hun, Taylor's bed time - we are reading George's marvellous medicine just now! speak later x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> lol!!
> 
> kids and grown ups love it so - magic!!!!
> 
> try the sours, they are relly good - oh wait, some ww leader - STOP EATING HARIBO!!!! lol x

I'll eat them when I get my bfp... :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i need to go hun, Taylor's bed time - we are reading George's marvellous medicine just now! speak later x

Awww thats lovely. :flower: xxxxx


----------



## erin7707

hahahha-- I can't be eating that stuff!! I will NOT gain 60 lbs AGAIN!! :blush: :haha:

ebs, my only early preg symptom was that I was starving all the time! FX'd!!!! :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hahahha-- I can't be eating that stuff!! I will NOT gain 60 lbs AGAIN!! :blush: :haha:
> 
> ebs, my only early preg symptom was that I was starving all the time! FX'd!!!! :)

Really???? Noooo.... I will not get excited... :brat: :haha: x


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies
Hope your all okay!

not much for me to report today really still feel the same really, havent felt any movement yet, hopefully it will start soon i cant wait to feel that.

Jeffsar - Thanks so much for sending me them jeans! when did you feel your first movement this time?

Ebs - When i was doing weight watchers, i used to live on cereal when i was hungry cos its slow release so fills the gap but low in cals even if you end up havng a few bowls you know you arent going to ruin your diet. How you feeling today?

Erin - How are you feeling today? i will be ready for my bump prediction later lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Hope your all okay!
> 
> not much for me to report today really still feel the same really, havent felt any movement yet, hopefully it will start soon i cant wait to feel that.
> 
> Jeffsar - Thanks so much for sending me them jeans! when did you feel your first movement this time?
> 
> Ebs - When i was doing weight watchers, i used to live on cereal when i was hungry cos its slow release so fills the gap but low in cals even if you end up havng a few bowls you know you arent going to ruin your diet. How you feeling today?
> 
> Erin - How are you feeling today? i will be ready for my bump prediction later lol xx

I do the same.... snack on cereal and loads of fruit. :wacko: 

I'm sooo tired but gald yesterdays headache is gone.. just catching up then I'll have to go for a sleep... :sleep: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Hope your all okay!
> 
> not much for me to report today really still feel the same really, havent felt any movement yet, hopefully it will start soon i cant wait to feel that.
> 
> Jeffsar - Thanks so much for sending me them jeans! when did you feel your first movement this time?
> 
> Ebs - When i was doing weight watchers, i used to live on cereal when i was hungry cos its slow release so fills the gap but low in cals even if you end up havng a few bowls you know you arent going to ruin your diet. How you feeling today?
> 
> Erin - How are you feeling today? i will be ready for my bump prediction later lol xx
> 
> I do the same.... snack on cereal and loads of fruit. :wacko:
> 
> I'm sooo tired but gald yesterdays headache is gone.. just catching up then I'll have to go for a sleep... :sleep: xClick to expand...


have you been drinking enough water and fluids? just thinking that could be linked with your headache if not, just checked your chart sorry but i cant help but get excited xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah I drank loads yesterday to try and stop the hunger... :shrug:

I know what you mean. I'm trying not to get my hopes up and symptoms spot as I know I can get pregnant but it just won't stick... My chart is like last cycle after ovulation but the temps are even higher... also I'm really tired, hungry, boobs hurt, headache last night... I just don;t want another chemical... :nope: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Yeah I drank loads yesterday to try and stop the hunger... :shrug:
> 
> I know what you mean. I'm trying not to get my hopes up and symptoms spot as I know I can get pregnant but it just won't stick... My chart is like last cycle after ovulation but the temps are even higher... also I'm really tired, hungry, boobs hurt, headache last night... I just don;t want another chemical... :nope: x


the thing is ebs, you got results to say everything was okay, so any month could be your month now if you lp is extended, so this could be the one, but yeah i know you dont want to get your hopes too high cos i know it is dissapointing when you dont get the result in the end, but remember it can happen any month now you know things are okay xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I drank loads yesterday to try and stop the hunger... :shrug:
> 
> I know what you mean. I'm trying not to get my hopes up and symptoms spot as I know I can get pregnant but it just won't stick... My chart is like last cycle after ovulation but the temps are even higher... also I'm really tired, hungry, boobs hurt, headache last night... I just don;t want another chemical... :nope: x
> 
> 
> the thing is ebs, you got results to say everything was okay, so any month could be your month now if you lp is extended, so this could be the one, but yeah i know you dont want to get your hopes too high cos i know it is dissapointing when you dont get the result in the end, but remember it can happen any month now you know things are okay xxClick to expand...

Yeah... I keep wondering if its my lining though... you know with getting the +ics that were getting darker but then AF... :shrug: I was crushed last cycle... :cry: I do hope my lp stays at 11 days though... that would be great. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I drank loads yesterday to try and stop the hunger... :shrug:
> 
> I know what you mean. I'm trying not to get my hopes up and symptoms spot as I know I can get pregnant but it just won't stick... My chart is like last cycle after ovulation but the temps are even higher... also I'm really tired, hungry, boobs hurt, headache last night... I just don;t want another chemical... :nope: x
> 
> 
> the thing is ebs, you got results to say everything was okay, so any month could be your month now if you lp is extended, so this could be the one, but yeah i know you dont want to get your hopes too high cos i know it is dissapointing when you dont get the result in the end, but remember it can happen any month now you know things are okay xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... I keep wondering if its my lining though... you know with getting the +ics that were getting darker but then AF... :shrug: I was crushed last cycle... :cry: I do hope my lp stays at 11 days though... that would be great. xClick to expand...



i know you was, but still keep that positive faith cos it will happen. And with everything you are doing to help a good thing will come out of it you see. And this time really you should have a lp of 13 days really which is perfect xx


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls!!

Britt &#8211; I felt movement at 16+ weeks this time, but no real kicks until 18 weeks &#8211; now it&#8217;s very noticeable. First time round though, I dodn&#8217;t feel Taylor moving until after 20 weeks&#8230;&#8230;. Either way hun, it won&#8217;t be long now! jeans will be posted at lunch x

Ebs, when do you plan on testing this month?

Erin &#8211; take one for the team &#8211; eat some of ebs treats, lol!!! I only gained 21lbs last time, and lost it all in 4 weeks &#8211; this time I am scared to weigh myself! 

AFm &#8211; baby jeffsar kicked me awake this morning &#8211; the kicking is really low just now and was making me need to pee!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Britt  I felt movement at 16+ weeks this time, but no real kicks until 18 weeks  now its very noticeable. First time round though, I dodnt feel Taylor moving until after 20 weeks. Either way hun, it wont be long now! jeans will be posted at lunch x
> 
> Ebs, when do you plan on testing this month?
> 
> Erin  take one for the team  eat some of ebs treats, lol!!! I only gained 21lbs last time, and lost it all in 4 weeks  this time I am scared to weigh myself!
> 
> AFm  baby jeffsar kicked me awake this morning  the kicking is really low just now and was making me need to pee!! x


Hi 
I cant wait to feel movement. And thanks so much i cant wait to get them!

how have you been feeling? Baby jeffsar is getting you prepared for feeding time lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm ok, just really tired! i had forgotten about the need to pee more as you get bigger..... oh, the joys! 

feeling movement is really reassuring - although i still have my doppler and it has been so great at keeping me calm! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm ok, just really tired! i had forgotten about the need to pee more as you get bigger..... oh, the joys!
> 
> feeling movement is really reassuring - although i still have my doppler and it has been so great at keeping me calm! x


i used my doppler a few nights ago and we think we got the heart beat, so gonna try it again in a few days to see if it actually was, but yeah thats reasurrance if you can keep picking that up x


----------



## jeffsar

what kind of doppler do you have? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> what kind of doppler do you have? x


its the baby summer one i think its called, it was my sisters she bought it to listen to her baby. It hasnt got very good reviews on line but she got the heart beat quite early on hers so cant be that bad x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Ebs, when do you plan on testing this month?
> 
> Erin  take one for the team  eat some of ebs treats, lol!!! I only gained 21lbs last time, and lost it all in 4 weeks  this time I am scared to weigh myself!
> 
> AFm  baby jeffsar kicked me awake this morning  the kicking is really low just now and was making me need to pee!! x

Not sure when I'll test. I might leave it a few days... I'm only 5dpo... :shrug:

How did you lose 21lbs in 4 weeks????????? :wacko:

Awww it must be lovely to feel those kicks... :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> 
> Ebs, when do you plan on testing this month?
> 
> Erin  take one for the team  eat some of ebs treats, lol!!! I only gained 21lbs last time, and lost it all in 4 weeks  this time I am scared to weigh myself!
> 
> AFm  baby jeffsar kicked me awake this morning  the kicking is really low just now and was making me need to pee!! x
> 
> Not sure when I'll test. I might leave it a few days... I'm only 5dpo... :shrug:
> 
> How did you lose 21lbs in 4 weeks????????? :wacko:
> 
> Awww it must be lovely to feel those kicks... :thumbup: xClick to expand...

well, Taylor was 7lbs 5oz, plus the water and placenta etc..... so i really only had about a stone to loose, and i was breast feeding and out walking with the pram - i think that must be how! :blush:

leave testing for a few days, save you getting line eyes for a while :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> what kind of doppler do you have? x
> 
> 
> its the baby summer one i think its called, it was my sisters she bought it to listen to her baby. It hasnt got very good reviews on line but she got the heart beat quite early on hers so cant be that bad xClick to expand...

i rented a hi baby one from ebay, it is really good, just like the MW ones - i was only meant to have it 4 weeks, but i have just rented another month, i find it so reassuring x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> 
> Ebs, when do you plan on testing this month?
> 
> Erin  take one for the team  eat some of ebs treats, lol!!! I only gained 21lbs last time, and lost it all in 4 weeks  this time I am scared to weigh myself!
> 
> AFm  baby jeffsar kicked me awake this morning  the kicking is really low just now and was making me need to pee!! x
> 
> Not sure when I'll test. I might leave it a few days... I'm only 5dpo... :shrug:
> 
> How did you lose 21lbs in 4 weeks????????? :wacko:
> 
> Awww it must be lovely to feel those kicks... :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> well, Taylor was 7lbs 5oz, plus the water and placenta etc..... so i really only had about a stone to loose, and i was breast feeding and out walking with the pram - i think that must be how! :blush:
> 
> leave testing for a few days, save you getting line eyes for a while :haha:Click to expand...

ah, yeah.... I lost 38 of my 60 lbs in the first WEEK!! I was retaining a lot of fluid towards the end.. but still, I don't want to go thru that again! lol

ebs- I'm very hopeful for you! are they going to do any testing of your lining to be sure its thick enough to sustain the pregnancy? I'd hold off on testing as long as you can b/c seeing those chemicals are no fun :( :( 

britt- I'll be watching for the bump pic!! I didn't feel my first movements with my DD til 19w3d.. but it won't be long! :)


----------



## jeffsar

erin, you are a blueberry,i never noticed yesterday! seems like yesterday we were all poppy seeds!


----------



## jeffsar

ooops, double post! x


----------



## erin7707

in the moment it seems like its taking forever, but its hard to believe its been over 3 weeks since i found out!


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i just kept thinking get to 20 wks and it's the home straight..... and i'm a week away now! 

when are you finding out the gender?
can i persuade you to stay team yellow, seen as Britt is not playing nice, lol???


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i know, i just kept thinking get to 20 wks and it's the home straight..... and i'm a week away now!
> 
> when are you finding out the gender?
> can i persuade you to stay team yellow, seen as Britt is not playing nice, lol???

hahaa, I don't have enough willpower to stay on team yellow! Plus all we have are girl clothes so I'll need to buy stuff if its a boy! but we can reuse girl clothes! ;)


----------



## jeffsar

that's an excuse..... LOL!! x
team yellow rocks!! x


----------



## erin7707

i have plenty of excuses!! but a lot rides on us finding out really.. if its another girl they can stay in the same bedroom for awhile but if its a boy we'll need to remodel our basement to put our bedroom down there cuz we only have 2 bedrooms on the main level..

i would love team yellow if i was patient enough.. :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> 
> Ebs, when do you plan on testing this month?
> 
> Erin  take one for the team  eat some of ebs treats, lol!!! I only gained 21lbs last time, and lost it all in 4 weeks  this time I am scared to weigh myself!
> 
> AFm  baby jeffsar kicked me awake this morning  the kicking is really low just now and was making me need to pee!! x
> 
> Not sure when I'll test. I might leave it a few days... I'm only 5dpo... :shrug:
> 
> How did you lose 21lbs in 4 weeks????????? :wacko:
> 
> Awww it must be lovely to feel those kicks... :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> well, Taylor was 7lbs 5oz, plus the water and placenta etc..... so i really only had about a stone to loose, and i was breast feeding and out walking with the pram - i think that must be how! :blush:
> 
> leave testing for a few days, save you getting line eyes for a while :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I see... I thought you meant not including baby etc... I thought you were wonder woman. :haha: I speak to a woman on here who is doing the lighter life diet as a last resort to get IVF as she's 39. I don't normally condone that diet but her time is running out and the weight is falling off. x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> 
> Ebs, when do you plan on testing this month?
> 
> Erin  take one for the team  eat some of ebs treats, lol!!! I only gained 21lbs last time, and lost it all in 4 weeks  this time I am scared to weigh myself!
> 
> AFm  baby jeffsar kicked me awake this morning  the kicking is really low just now and was making me need to pee!! x
> 
> Not sure when I'll test. I might leave it a few days... I'm only 5dpo... :shrug:
> 
> How did you lose 21lbs in 4 weeks????????? :wacko:
> 
> Awww it must be lovely to feel those kicks... :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> well, Taylor was 7lbs 5oz, plus the water and placenta etc..... so i really only had about a stone to loose, and i was breast feeding and out walking with the pram - i think that must be how! :blush:
> 
> leave testing for a few days, save you getting line eyes for a while :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ah, yeah.... I lost 38 of my 60 lbs in the first WEEK!! I was retaining a lot of fluid towards the end.. but still, I don't want to go thru that again! lol
> 
> ebs- I'm very hopeful for you! are they going to do any testing of your lining to be sure its thick enough to sustain the pregnancy? I'd hold off on testing as long as you can b/c seeing those chemicals are no fun :( :(
> 
> britt- I'll be watching for the bump pic!! I didn't feel my first movements with my DD til 19w3d.. but it won't be long! :)Click to expand...

The FS was talking about fertility drugs next which I can only assume is clomid and when I did a bit of research although it is used mainly for ovulation it has a knock on effect and can improve the lining enough ro make that been stick. x


----------



## ebony2010

Oooh I'd have to know.... my pram desicion rides on it and I'd want to know what to buy as we'd have to buy bits and bobs as we went along. Also I have zero patience... :blush: :haha: x


----------



## britt24

i have to know i am not patient enough, still now i have to peep at my birthday and christmas presents and open the ends about a week before lol cos i cant wait so how am i supposed to wait for this xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i have to know i am not patient enough, still now i have to peep at my birthday and christmas presents and open the ends about a week before lol cos i cant wait so how am i supposed to wait for this xx

I don't collect mine from family until the day before so I don't do that! :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i have to know i am not patient enough, still now i have to peep at my birthday and christmas presents and open the ends about a week before lol cos i cant wait so how am i supposed to wait for this xx
> 
> I don't collect mine from family until the day before so I don't do that! :rofl: xClick to expand...


lol i am terrible for it, i cant wait for suprises i have to know!

my sister is the same as well, we used to wait for my mum and dad to go out then we used to hunt all around the house for them x


----------



## britt24

okay here is my bump pic last one before we find out, so all you psychics let me know what team i am on lol

i have attached last weeks and this weeks 

sorry i have to do my bump in the flash cos its not big enough to see through clothes, so excuse my stomach lol xx
 



Attached Files:







8 - 14 WEEKS 5 DAYS.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









P1020795.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i have to know i am not patient enough, still now i have to peep at my birthday and christmas presents and open the ends about a week before lol cos i cant wait so how am i supposed to wait for this xx
> 
> I don't collect mine from family until the day before so I don't do that! :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol i am terrible for it, i cant wait for suprises i have to know!
> 
> my sister is the same as well, we used to wait for my mum and dad to go out then we used to hunt all around the house for them xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> okay here is my bump pic last one before we find out, so all you psychics let me know what team i am on lol
> 
> i have attached last weeks and this weeks
> 
> sorry i have to do my bump in the flash cos its not big enough to see through clothes, so excuse my stomach lol xx

:yipee: for the bumps!!!

I still say a boy... :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> okay here is my bump pic last one before we find out, so all you psychics let me know what team i am on lol
> 
> i have attached last weeks and this weeks
> 
> sorry i have to do my bump in the flash cos its not big enough to see through clothes, so excuse my stomach lol xx
> 
> :yipee: for the bumps!!!
> 
> I still say a boy... :thumbup: xClick to expand...

i still think boy as well, and put it this way we all have as much chance of getting it right as aimee has lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> okay here is my bump pic last one before we find out, so all you psychics let me know what team i am on lol
> 
> i have attached last weeks and this weeks
> 
> sorry i have to do my bump in the flash cos its not big enough to see through clothes, so excuse my stomach lol xx
> 
> :yipee: for the bumps!!!
> 
> I still say a boy... :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> i still think boy as well, and put it this way we all have as much chance of getting it right as aimee has lol xxClick to expand...

Thats true... :haha: I wonder what happened to her. She hasn't posted since but I wouldn't be surprised if she'd come back as someone else.. :wacko: x


----------



## erin7707

i'm scared to commit so early! normally I dont do final predictions til 17-18 weeks lol

you're getting the lump above your belly button now...... i'm so torn!!! i dont want to guess in case i'm wrong! lol.. i kinda want to switch my guess to girl.. but i thiiiiiiiiink i'll stick with boy........


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> okay here is my bump pic last one before we find out, so all you psychics let me know what team i am on lol
> 
> i have attached last weeks and this weeks
> 
> sorry i have to do my bump in the flash cos its not big enough to see through clothes, so excuse my stomach lol xx
> 
> :yipee: for the bumps!!!
> 
> I still say a boy... :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> i still think boy as well, and put it this way we all have as much chance of getting it right as aimee has lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true... :haha: I wonder what happened to her. She hasn't posted since but I wouldn't be surprised if she'd come back as someone else.. :wacko: xClick to expand...


thats it could just sign up again and be the next person to post on here just asking a general questions then we all become friends and she does it again. Its wrong but she has got to be the kind of person that has no guilt to make money out of people x


----------



## jeffsar

britt, i think............... not sure, haha
although, you look TOTALLY different to me. so whatever you are having, i think i'll be opposite!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> britt, i think............... not sure, haha
> although, you look TOTALLY different to me. so whatever you are having, i think i'll be opposite!! x

Thats because your having a girl!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt, i think............... not sure, haha
> although, you look TOTALLY different to me. so whatever you are having, i think i'll be opposite!! x


lol your just teasing me cos you want me to be team yellow!

i think my bump looks weird compared to everyone elses lol x


----------



## jeffsar

do you think??

Britt is so petite with a cute little bump; I am HUGE and look like a hippo!!!!!

I better not sunbathe on the beach in teneriffe &#8211; someone might try to push me back into the water LOL!!!! x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> britt, i think............... not sure, haha
> although, you look TOTALLY different to me. so whatever you are having, i think i'll be opposite!! x
> 
> 
> lol your just teasing me cos you want me to be team yellow!
> 
> i think my bump looks weird compared to everyone elses lol xClick to expand...

your bump is very cute x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> do you think??
> 
> Britt is so petite with a cute little bump; I am HUGE and look like a hippo!!!!!
> 
> I better not sunbathe on the beach in teneriffe  someone might try to push me back into the water LOL!!!! x


you have a big bump but still on a small frame on your pic, i am just getting a pointed bump?? whats that all about lol
x


----------



## jeffsar

haha, it is not pointy! it's just small - be grateful that your @ss and hips haven't spread too..........I'M NOT HAPPY, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, it is not pointy! it's just small - be grateful that your @ss and hips haven't spread too..........I'M NOT HAPPY, lol! x

Pointy bumps and spreading hips... :haha: What are you lot like... :wacko:

Sadly I have a bump to even compete with yours Jeffsar but sadly its fat not baby bump! :haha: x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> haha, it is not pointy! it's just small - be grateful that your @ss and hips haven't spread too..........I'M NOT HAPPY, lol! x

Lol it is its like the LO is sunbathing in there with legs stretched out in front making my funny shap point.

i keep looking at my bum in clothes wondering if it is changing lol.

well from your pic i would be happy if i was your size at your weeks, you have a nice figure and bump x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> haha, it is not pointy! it's just small - be grateful that your @ss and hips haven't spread too..........I'M NOT HAPPY, lol! x
> 
> Pointy bumps and spreading hips... :haha: What are you lot like... :wacko:
> 
> Sadly I have a bump to even compete with yours Jeffsar but sadly its fat not baby bump! :haha: xClick to expand...


not for long ebs, i have noticed you have lost more well done!! but then again you are going to get pregnant this month so then it wont matter and you will get a baby bump anyway :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> haha, it is not pointy! it's just small - be grateful that your @ss and hips haven't spread too..........I'M NOT HAPPY, lol! x
> 
> Pointy bumps and spreading hips... :haha: What are you lot like... :wacko:
> 
> Sadly I have a bump to even compete with yours Jeffsar but sadly its fat not baby bump! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> not for long ebs, i have noticed you have lost more well done!! but then again you are going to get pregnant this month so then it wont matter and you will get a baby bump anyway :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks. I wish I hadn't put all my weight back on whilst ttc though... I lost 60lbs for my wedding... :wacko: In fact I've been discussing my weight with DH... yep you guessed it, the wonderful comments made by men...:dohh:

The other day I asked him if he could tell and we said "yeah those bits on the sides are getting smaller" lol :shrug:

He did redeem himself last night though when we watched "Supersize Vs Superskinny". I asked "Am I big enough to be the supersized one?" luckily for him he said no... :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

you'll be superskinny soon hun - and then pile it on with baby weight! 

i was so neat with Taylor, and i'm really not this time..... trying not to worry about it! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you'll be superskinny soon hun - and then pile it on with baby weight!
> 
> i was so neat with Taylor, and i'm really not this time..... trying not to worry about it! x

Yeah... then I can lose it all over again... :wacko: :haha:

I've heard before that people show more on their second so maybe thats it. On the photo you posted before it looked like you had only gained a bump but weight everywhere. :hugs: x


----------



## jeffsar

i've had to buy a bigger bra and pants!!! granny pants are not sexy! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i've had to buy a bigger bra and pants!!! granny pants are not sexy! x

i have granny pants too lol they are so comfy, i had them on the other night and i was cleaning my teeth and hubby came past and when woohoo and felt my bum and said looking good lol in a cheesy mans way, and i just laughed and said realy have you seen these pants, they are like a mint green colour with spots on they arent nice lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

i went to primark to stock up on cheap, big pants, and have to say, they are really comfy! just not very attractive......... x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i went to primark to stock up on cheap, big pants, and have to say, they are really comfy! just not very attractive......... x

mine were from morrisons and i got 3 sizes bigger and they are lovely and comfy i love them for comfort just like you say not the most attractive ones lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

:rofl: Its a good job you don't need any :sex: anymore with those sexy undies.... :haha: x


----------



## erin7707

:rofl: you girls are too funny


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> :rofl: Its a good job you don't need any :sex: anymore with those sexy undies.... :haha: x

yep, god they are enough to scare anyone away but my best friend at the min lol xx


----------



## britt24

just to show you before and after from nice pants to comfy pants!
 



Attached Files:







P1020797.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> just to show you before and after from nice pants to comfy pants!

:rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> just to show you before and after from nice pants to comfy pants!

hahahaha, that's exactly like mine!!!! god, we are SEXY!!! x


----------



## erin7707

hahahahahahahahahaha britt


----------



## DVSVXN

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=38845 there you go lets see if that works.thats all ive tracked so far :) but this weekend i should hit ov yay


----------



## erin7707

that link doesn't work, it wants me to log in? says i've been logged out due to inactivity? :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

oh i give up lol well all tepms are same level ish atm


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> that link doesn't work, it wants me to log in? says i've been logged out due to inactivity? :shrug:

Me too. x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh gr the interweb doesnt like me at the moment lol.wow watching this english program on the fattest family omg they are huge but good on them for trying to lose it


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> oh gr the interweb doesnt like me at the moment lol.wow watching this english program on the fattest family omg they are huge but good on them for trying to lose it

There must be something wrong with the links... :shrug: x


----------



## DVSVXN

i guess so lol how r u


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> i guess so lol how r u

Ok thanks. Just catching up on a few posts then off to college for the rest of the day. x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i guess so lol how r u
> 
> Ok thanks. Just catching up on a few posts then off to college for the rest of the day. xClick to expand...

oh fun. hope you have a good day x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i guess so lol how r u
> 
> Ok thanks. Just catching up on a few posts then off to college for the rest of the day. xClick to expand...

Hi 
did i read this is your last one at college ebs? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i guess so lol how r u
> 
> Ok thanks. Just catching up on a few posts then off to college for the rest of the day. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi
> did i read this is your last one at college ebs? xxClick to expand...

Hopefully... I'm doing my last assessments today so as long as my tutor has time to sign me off I'l be done and dusted. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i guess so lol how r u
> 
> Ok thanks. Just catching up on a few posts then off to college for the rest of the day. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi
> did i read this is your last one at college ebs? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully... I'm doing my last assessments today so as long as my tutor has time to sign me off I'l be done and dusted. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Great thats good then at least you will be finished for when you get your bfp!! then no fumes etc from the room.

How are you feeling today? 

i looked at your chart you temp is doing great, i compared to mine and i only got a temp as high as you and one then went up and up and up then dipped then carried on, on my bfp month so i have loads of faith in this one for you xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i guess so lol how r u
> 
> Ok thanks. Just catching up on a few posts then off to college for the rest of the day. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi
> did i read this is your last one at college ebs? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully... I'm doing my last assessments today so as long as my tutor has time to sign me off I'l be done and dusted. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> Great thats good then at least you will be finished for when you get your bfp!! then no fumes etc from the room.
> 
> How are you feeling today?
> 
> i looked at your chart you temp is doing great, i compared to mine and i only got a temp as high as you and one then went up and up and up then dipped then carried on, on my bfp month so i have loads of faith in this one for you xxClick to expand...

Thank you. I've only got a temp this high on the 2 cycles when I had a chemical so it a great sign but I'm trying not to get my hopes up as it might not stick. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i guess so lol how r u
> 
> Ok thanks. Just catching up on a few posts then off to college for the rest of the day. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi
> did i read this is your last one at college ebs? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully... I'm doing my last assessments today so as long as my tutor has time to sign me off I'l be done and dusted. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> Great thats good then at least you will be finished for when you get your bfp!! then no fumes etc from the room.
> 
> How are you feeling today?
> 
> i looked at your chart you temp is doing great, i compared to mine and i only got a temp as high as you and one then went up and up and up then dipped then carried on, on my bfp month so i have loads of faith in this one for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I've only got a temp this high on the 2 cycles when I had a chemical so it a great sign but I'm trying not to get my hopes up as it might not stick. xClick to expand...

i know i dont want to build it up too much for you, but i cant help but get a bit excited for you cos i want this to happen for you so much xx


----------



## ebony2010

hehe thanks Britt. :kiss: I need to catch you up! :haha: 

I do keep getting a bit excited and then stop myself...:dohh: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> hehe thanks Britt. :kiss: I need to catch you up! :haha:
> 
> I do keep getting a bit excited and then stop myself...:dohh: x


yes you do that would be brilliant!

so looking at your chart compared to previous months what cycle days does AF normally come for you? xx


----------



## britt24

just looked on average it is 27, so thats 5 days time which makes the lp 11 days which is great, so will you be testing on tuesday? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> hehe thanks Britt. :kiss: I need to catch you up! :haha:
> 
> I do keep getting a bit excited and then stop myself...:dohh: x
> 
> 
> yes you do that would be brilliant!
> 
> so looking at your chart compared to previous months what cycle days does AF normally come for you? xxClick to expand...

CD27 on a normal month with an lp of 7 days but I've ov'd 2 days early and my lp got up to 11 days last cycle so I'm just hoping for 11 this month too. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> just looked on average it is 27, so thats 5 days time which makes the lp 11 days which is great, so will you be testing on tuesday? xx

I think I might test at 10dpo. I'm not sure I could wait much longer than that. :blush: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> just looked on average it is 27, so thats 5 days time which makes the lp 11 days which is great, so will you be testing on tuesday? xx
> 
> I think I might test at 10dpo. I'm not sure I could wait much longer than that. :blush: xClick to expand...

lol i dont think i would be able to wait either although i didnt get a line until i was quite a few days late for my period on the cheapie strips but they seem to work for some people and not for others.

Have you got some in stock? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> just looked on average it is 27, so thats 5 days time which makes the lp 11 days which is great, so will you be testing on tuesday? xx
> 
> I think I might test at 10dpo. I'm not sure I could wait much longer than that. :blush: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i dont think i would be able to wait either although i didnt get a line until i was quite a few days late for my period on the cheapie strips but they seem to work for some people and not for others.
> 
> Have you got some in stock? xxClick to expand...

Loads of ic's a frer and an SD.. oh and a clear blue digi for when I get that sticky bean. :haha: The ic's I've got didn't show up my bfp last cycle very well. The ones that did seems to be unobtainable... :shrug: Looked on ebay and emailed the seller but I can't find them. I'll use them and if I get to 14dpo I'll pee on a decent one. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> just looked on average it is 27, so thats 5 days time which makes the lp 11 days which is great, so will you be testing on tuesday? xx
> 
> I think I might test at 10dpo. I'm not sure I could wait much longer than that. :blush: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i dont think i would be able to wait either although i didnt get a line until i was quite a few days late for my period on the cheapie strips but they seem to work for some people and not for others.
> 
> Have you got some in stock? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Loads of ic's a frer and an SD.. oh and a clear blue digi for when I get that sticky bean. :haha: The ic's I've got didn't show up my bfp last cycle very well. The ones that did seems to be unobtainable... :shrug: Looked on ebay and emailed the seller but I can't find them. I'll use them and if I get to 14dpo I'll pee on a decent one. :thumbup: xClick to expand...


you wait until you do the digital they are amazing, even when you know it will say pregnant it still like suprises you lol.

sounds like your well stocked, i cant wait to see you post the test on here with a BFP!! XX


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> just looked on average it is 27, so thats 5 days time which makes the lp 11 days which is great, so will you be testing on tuesday? xx
> 
> I think I might test at 10dpo. I'm not sure I could wait much longer than that. :blush: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol i dont think i would be able to wait either although i didnt get a line until i was quite a few days late for my period on the cheapie strips but they seem to work for some people and not for others.
> 
> Have you got some in stock? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Loads of ic's a frer and an SD.. oh and a clear blue digi for when I get that sticky bean. :haha: The ic's I've got didn't show up my bfp last cycle very well. The ones that did seems to be unobtainable... :shrug: Looked on ebay and emailed the seller but I can't find them. I'll use them and if I get to 14dpo I'll pee on a decent one. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> you wait until you do the digital they are amazing, even when you know it will say pregnant it still like suprises you lol.
> 
> sounds like your well stocked, i cant wait to see you post the test on here with a BFP!! XXClick to expand...

Thanks you... Right I need to get my stuff together. See you later xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!

how is everyone today?
xxx


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, i'm a mango - is that not smaller than a sweet potato??? i give up with this ticker!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> oooh, i'm a mango - is that not smaller than a sweet potato??? i give up with this ticker!! x


Hi 
erm im not sure some are but you can get big mangos and small sweet potatoes lol 

how are you? xx

Bye Bye Ebs see you later x


----------



## britt24

Happy mango !!!


----------



## jeffsar

i guess so, i just think it's funny how they seem to be so random some weeks! 

how are you today? i posted jeans first classs yesterday, so watch out for them tomorrow! 
x


----------



## erin7707

morning girls! how's everyone feeling?

I'm still tired.. hoping the rest of this week hurries by, it seems to be going so slow! 
britt i'm sure you feel the same way!! ;)

5 more days til my scan! :happydance:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i guess so, i just think it's funny how they seem to be so random some weeks!
> 
> how are you today? i posted jeans first classs yesterday, so watch out for them tomorrow!
> x

i know i dont understand them sometimes, can you rememeber what i am going to be next??

im fine thanks, what date is your next scan?

nearly at 20 yippee xx


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> morning girls! how's everyone feeling?
> 
> I'm still tired.. hoping the rest of this week hurries by, it seems to be going so slow!
> britt i'm sure you feel the same way!! ;)
> 
> 5 more days til my scan! :happydance:


yes it is going slow i wish it would hurry by so i can be on that bed and them tell me if we are pink or blue ! lol

thansk jeffsar i will listen out for the door tomorrow and thanks again xx


----------



## jeffsar

DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!
You have the willpower - stay team yellow, lol!! do you have a preference - if you could pick??

my next scan is next week, it&#8217;s the anomaly scan. I still haven&#8217;t had my downs results through yet&#8230;.. that&#8217;s been three weeks, do you think I should phone?

Hi erin!! Bet you can&#8217;t wait for your scan! x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i guess so, i just think it's funny how they seem to be so random some weeks!
> 
> how are you today? i posted jeans first classs yesterday, so watch out for them tomorrow!
> x
> 
> i know i dont understand them sometimes, can you rememeber what i am going to be next??
> 
> im fine thanks, what date is your next scan?
> 
> nearly at 20 yippee xxClick to expand...

i think it's an avacado next!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!
> You have the willpower - stay team yellow, lol!! do you have a preference - if you could pick??
> 
> my next scan is next week, its the anomaly scan. I still havent had my downs results through yet.. thats been three weeks, do you think I should phone?
> 
> Hi erin!! Bet you cant wait for your scan! x


lol i dont have any will power what so ever lol

no not at all im not even slightly swayed to one side either.

im not sure how long they take, we didnt have that decided against it in the end. x


----------



## jeffsar

we weren't going to, but we are classed as high risk as a couple family members have chromosone defects, so we thought we may as well be prepared....... 

i think i will guess boy for you :)


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> we weren't going to, but we are classed as high risk as a couple family members have chromosone defects, so we thought we may as well be prepared.......
> 
> i think i will guess boy for you :)


yeah we thought you just had it as a standard test we didnt realise you had the choice, but yeah if your classed as high risk you need to be prepared.

thats everyone now saying blue for us, i have compared my bump to my sisters when she was pregnant and hers is totally different to mine, she had a girl, told you mine is a weird bump lol x


----------



## jeffsar

My bump was a lot lower last time, I seem to be a totally different shape which is making people think girl &#8211; but my mum was exactly the same both pregnancies, sickness, bump shape etc and I have a brother! I don&#8217;t know if it really makes a difference&#8230;&#8230;

I think we are both having a boy! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> My bump was a lot lower last time, I seem to be a totally different shape which is making people think girl  but my mum was exactly the same both pregnancies, sickness, bump shape etc and I have a brother! I dont know if it really makes a difference
> 
> I think we are both having a boy! x

i dunnoooo jeffsar, i still say girl! :)


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> My bump was a lot lower last time, I seem to be a totally different shape which is making people think girl  but my mum was exactly the same both pregnancies, sickness, bump shape etc and I have a brother! I dont know if it really makes a difference
> 
> I think we are both having a boy! x


yeah thing is its gonna be different for different people cos everyone has different shape bodies and then when your on your second child your body is going to be different from the first anyway isnt it.


----------



## jeffsar

oh yes Britt, your body is never quite the same LOL!!!

erin, i will have a wee bet with you then, and we will find out in September!! x


----------



## ebony2010

I agree with Erin. Britt is having a boy is Jeffsar is having a girl. :haha: x


----------



## DVSVXN

hello everyone hope you are all doing well.
I have a new family now for work :D


----------



## britt24

Hi Hope everyone is okay, 

i am super excited today only 2 days until scan and also Ebs chart made me excited to!!


hubbey started nursery last night, whilst i was at a makeup party with friends, he has trashed it lol i am going to put a photo on my journal, carpet ripped up boards off lol he has just ripped it bare. But promises me when he has painted tonight it will start looking something like a room again. xx


----------



## jeffsar

Hi Britt! oh, how exciting, a nursery!!

we moved into a brand new build in October, so i have a room with cream walls and cream carpet waiting - but i don't think i will bother until baby is here!! first time round, i had it done by 28 weeks, this time i think i'll wait and see if it's a boy or girl before i set up a nursery - i have a moses basket baby will be in for a good few weks anyway! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi Britt! oh, how exciting, a nursery!!
> 
> we moved into a brand new build in October, so i have a room with cream walls and cream carpet waiting - but i don't think i will bother until baby is here!! first time round, i had it done by 28 weeks, this time i think i'll wait and see if it's a boy or girl before i set up a nursery - i have a moses basket baby will be in for a good few weks anyway! x

i cant wait to see it start coming together, i picked my furniture ages ago and keep wanting to order it but got to wait until floor is down so got somewhere to put it or we will have boxes every where lol 

i was wondering, if i should wait once we have the furniture to buy all the soft furnishings etc, but we will see maybe after sunday i might go a bit shop happy lol.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Oh its all getting sooo exciting... :happydance:

Can't wait to see the nursery coming together and the scan pic. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls - i just noticed i forgot to log out when i went out today - i haven't been ignoring you all!! 

britt, did the jeans come? 

hi ebs, did you get finished with college? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls - i just noticed i forgot to log out when i went out today - i haven't been ignoring you all!!
> 
> britt, did the jeans come?
> 
> hi ebs, did you get finished with college? x

Hi Jeffsar! :hi:

I almost got finished. I just have to go back after easter to finish off my portfolio paperwork! :happydance:

How are you? Got anything planned for the weekend? x


----------



## jeffsar

not really, hubby away AGAIN so probably an easy weekend for me and the wee one. we were out and about today so i will probably need a rest! we've just had our garden done, the landscaper left yesterday, so hopefully we'll get some nice weather and i can sit out! 

that's good news about college, you must be pleased!

i'm away to look at your chart! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> not really, hubby away AGAIN so probably an easy weekend for me and the wee one. we were out and about today so i will probably need a rest! we've just had our garden done, the landscaper left yesterday, so hopefully we'll get some nice weather and i can sit out!
> 
> that's good news about college, you must be pleased!
> 
> i'm away to look at your chart! x

Well I hope you get some nice weather so you and Tyler can enjoy the new garden. :thumbup: I'm just having a quiet one too. I'm so tired this week... :sleep:

Yes I'm really pleased. Some people are going to be still there for weeks but I just crammed all my assesments in a couple of weeks to get it over with. x


----------



## jeffsar

so what's next for you then? it's exciting - i remember finishing uni and thinking, hmmmm, what now! x


----------



## jeffsar

just noticed you've almost lost a stone - well done you!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> so what's next for you then? it's exciting - i remember finishing uni and thinking, hmmmm, what now! x

I'm thinking of doing the next year but it depends on funding. I'm going to apply and see what happens. Its only nails and I'd like to do the work but as my DH says, I had to "dumb down" for it... lol... It has been really boring at times. I could do with the extra year of qualifications for insurance though and you can do competition nails and stuff. I do enjoy doing it but it would have to be a part time thing. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> just noticed you've almost lost a stone - well done you!!!! x

Thank you. I'm 3 lbs away from getting my bmi down to 34 which is what the hospital said they wanted for fertility drugs (clomid I assume). Next stop a bmi of 30! :happydance: I have been extra hungry this week but eating and drinking plenty so... :shrug: x


----------



## jeffsar

you might be pregnant!! i'm no expert on charts, and din't temp myself, but yours looks like the example ones they show...... fx'd for you hun x


----------



## jeffsar

right, off to bath Taylor and move on to his second roald dahl book - The magic finger! speak to you later x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you might be pregnant!! i'm no expert on charts, and din't temp myself, but yours looks like the example ones they show...... fx'd for you hun x

Thanks... I did ovulate 2 days early and I've had my implant dip 2 days early too but I'm not getting my hopes up again as it might not stick. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> right, off to bath Taylor and move on to his second roald dahl book - The magic finger! speak to you later x

See you later! xxx


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hey guys, Were any psychics right for you? sandra and gail both seemed good to me which is who i might go with


----------



## ebony2010

Sweetcakes said:


> Hey guys, Were any psychics right for you? sandra and gail both seemed good to me which is who i might go with

Gail is good and so is psychic star but take them as a bit of fun.


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope you're having a good weekend. The weather is lovely here again. :thumbup:

8dpo and my temp is back up. Trying desperately not to get my hopes up but I have all the symptoms I had last cycle with my chemical. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

fingers crossed for you hun im due to ov in the next few days if it is on track but me and oh havent/wont get the chance :(


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> fingers crossed for you hun im due to ov in the next few days if it is on track but me and oh havent/wont get the chance :(

Thanks :flower:

Why won't you get the chance. Is he away or something? x


----------



## DVSVXN

im away at a mates for the weekend and working i get back monday after work then hes away for a few nights training in auckland :/ so i still have my fingers crossed ill be late


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> im away at a mates for the weekend and working i get back monday after work then hes away for a few nights training in auckland :/ so i still have my fingers crossed ill be late

Fingers crossed. x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun.
omg i just found out one of my old flatmates has gone missing.noone has heard from her or been able to contact her since wednesday :( her work, flatmate, parents, everyone is stressing so worried


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thanks hun.
> omg i just found out one of my old flatmates has gone missing.noone has heard from her or been able to contact her since wednesday :( her work, flatmate, parents, everyone is stressing so worried

Thats awful. I hope she's ok. x


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!! :hi:

ebs- your chart looks fab!! fx'd!!!! are you waiting to test?

nothing new to report here! just about to go get my hair done! I'll have to tell my hair stylist that I'm pregnant and ask if highlighting my hair is a bad idea!! i hope not!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!! :hi:
> 
> ebs- your chart looks fab!! fx'd!!!! are you waiting to test?
> 
> nothing new to report here! just about to go get my hair done! I'll have to tell my hair stylist that I'm pregnant and ask if highlighting my hair is a bad idea!! i hope not!

Thank you. Yeah I'm trying to wait... 

Have a nice pampering at the hairdressers. :thumbup: x


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hey all I just had a reading from Luna the Luna who was posted in here yesterday don't believe it's the sane Luna y'all were talking about. Here is her item number which can be searched for on eBay: 190521269772

Not sure what I think of her to be honest but the lady who was anazgina and gave me dates which were the same as Sandra to and she was so right about alit in my life it's only £3 in dollars $5. For 5 questions.
Give her a chance guys she takes 24 hours her item number is: 320570995000 and has over 2000 good feedback. Let me know your views xx


----------



## jeffsar

sorry to be sceptical hun, but we've been caught out on here a few times with people giving us recommendations that had just joined the site and turned out we were lining their pockets. total apologies if that is not true in this case, i am just wary x


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin, how did the hair dressers go? x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> sorry to be sceptical hun, but we've been caught out on here a few times with people giving us recommendations that had just joined the site and turned out we were lining their pockets. total apologies if that is not true in this case, i am just wary x

totally agree, that one sounds fishy!! :shrug::wacko:


hairdressers went good! she said it's fine to highlight your hair when pregnant! the chemicals aren't as bad as they used to be, and the only real reason for it was because of the fumes, but the hair dye doesn't have fumes anymore.


----------



## jeffsar

i had mine done a couple weeks ago - only thing i noticed was that my hair seemed to be lighter, even though she swears it was my usual colour - she said it's common in pregnancy for hair to be more porous - who knew!! 

i could have used a pamper day today; still a week until hubby is home and i am shattered! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> i had mine done a couple weeks ago - only thing i noticed was that my hair seemed to be lighter, even though she swears it was my usual colour - she said it's common in pregnancy for hair to be more porous - who knew!!
> 
> i could have used a pamper day today; still a week until hubby is home and i am shattered! x

oh wow! I have heard that our hair can change too! weird!

where is your hubs??


----------



## jeffsar

he is in houston texas; bascially, the sunny version of Aberdeen!
he works in Oil so gets around a bit! he's just told me he may be away to Nigera end of August for 5 weeks - i don't think so! we'll be having words on his return! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> he is in houston texas; bascially, the sunny version of Aberdeen!
> he works in Oil so gets around a bit! he's just told me he may be away to Nigera end of August for 5 weeks - i don't think so! we'll be having words on his return! x

oh wow! I'm from the states so I know where Houston TX is ;) Nigeria for 5 weeks?!?!!?? in August!? When are you due??


----------



## jeffsar

i am due 4th September! he won't be going.........., he just doesn't realise yet - he is too soft at work, he is quite senior so feels he can't say no - he will be this time!! x


----------



## erin7707

oh gosh yes!!! That'd be insane!!! no way!


----------



## jeffsar

right hun, i'll speak to you later - i'm off for bedtime duties! it's the weekend so he gets an extra 2 chapters of his book! x


----------



## erin7707

aww so sweet :) Good night!! 

Can't wait to hear from Britt!!!!!!!!!! I hope she posts tomorrow!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> sorry to be sceptical hun, but we've been caught out on here a few times with people giving us recommendations that had just joined the site and turned out we were lining their pockets. total apologies if that is not true in this case, i am just wary x

I agree.. plus we never spoke about anyone called Luna. Sorry. x


----------



## ebony2010

Mr Jeffsar definately needs to be around then! :haha:

Erin... glad you got your hair done ok. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be sceptical hun, but we've been caught out on here a few times with people giving us recommendations that had just joined the site and turned out we were lining their pockets. total apologies if that is not true in this case, i am just wary x
> 
> I agree.. plus we never spoke about anyone called Luna. Sorry. xClick to expand...

that's what threw me off too!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> sorry to be sceptical hun, but we've been caught out on here a few times with people giving us recommendations that had just joined the site and turned out we were lining their pockets. total apologies if that is not true in this case, i am just wary x
> 
> I agree.. plus we never spoke about anyone called Luna. Sorry. xClick to expand...
> 
> that's what threw me off too!Click to expand...

:wacko: Do we just attract them? :haha: x


----------



## erin7707

read her other posts. she's been trying to find out who is right, and i think she's going to copy them. i want to report her but i don't know how.


----------



## Sweetcakes

Lol well no not at all. And sorry for commenting on your thread! 
I just found someone who was good because i had been looking after reading this on here and asking all who had any good recommindations because o had been searching for ages on here to fibd a good psychic online. Take Care.


----------



## Sweetcakes

Humm I have just read a whole page about me asking about readings! That's insane and so rude. For one yes I found info on one of these freads about a woman called luna and the person even put her eBay I'd down ok not sure ifit were this one but I believe may have been someone called hisp or something and then I brought another reading from someone I found on eBay and I just went to write about it. What the he'll craziness is this. It's supposed to be anyone can join. yes I asked about who was good because I myself want a good reader! How crazy are you!! 
Forget this!!


----------



## erin7707

we have been burned 1 too many times around here, several 'psychics' have recommended themselves on here and turned out to be frauds just stalking this site and telling ppl that 'so and so' was a great psychic, and it turned out to be them. and they would just be saying the same thing that other psychics had predicted for others. so excuse us for being skeptical but when you said we had mentioned luna here (and none of us had) it drew up some red flags for us. if this really is true, and you're really just trying to look for a good psychic, then I apologize, but like I said, once bitten twice shy around here.. and we've all wasted a lot of money on people who turn out to be frauds.


----------



## Sweetcakes

Well to be honest I'm not Sure how they would be able to do that of they have no info on you!! And when I gave my psychic my info I had to give my name date if birth and same fir my boyfriends info so I don't know how someone could relate that to a forum name and or see your readings to be able to do Like you said. However if you say it happend to you then fair enough I honestly don't know but I do sure agree sone on eBay are fake because I had some today who were so off the truth 
But Luna must be getting confused with another thread on here but u did read good things about her which is why I went looking. 

Same with Sandra and Erin and all I wanted to know if any were right so I could have some light on them.


----------



## Sweetcakes

Well to be honest I'm not Sure how they would be able to do that of they have no info on you!! And when I gave my psychic my info I had to give my name date if birth and same fir my boyfriends info so I don't know how someone could relate that to a forum name and or see your readings to be able to do Like you said. However if you say it happend to you then fair enough I honestly don't know but I do sure agree sone on eBay are fake because I had some today who were so off the truth 
But Luna must be getting confused with another thread on here but u did read good things about her which is why I went looking. 

Same with Sandra and Erin and all I wanted to know if any were right so I could have some light on them.


----------



## erin7707

i don't know how exactly either, but they do ask for name and DOB, and you can search on here by name.. so I'm assuming that's how? and usually what happens - or what happened in a girl named 'aimee's case was that she was on here and pretended to be one of our friends, and started talking up this 'aimee' psychic, so we all said we were going to buy a reading from her. and we did. and she guessed the same month that some of the other well known psychics did. i dont know how it happens really, but that's what happened to all of us here in this thread as I believe we all purchased one from her and she turned out to be a fraud. and the moderators of babyandbump know how to trace these people to see if they're frauds, so that's how we've found many of them out.. 
if you want to know who was right for me they're in my siggy..


----------



## Sweetcakes

Wheres a soggy? Well to ne honest I was going to say but forgot to add that there should check ip address linked to eBay and to here to see if it's the same person. If I'm real I'm unsure how but when I googled Sandra I think or maybe eBay psychic reviews I found myself in here which is why I'm really trying to find a good real one. Basicaly I had a tarot reading she upset me was a bitch in fact so me thinking how can a psychic be like this checked all her feedback, at the start she was selling house hold items then it was like she was buying a reading fir herself everyday then bang she was receiving feedback as a psychic!! So that's why I googled for reviews and found myself here!


----------



## Sweetcakes

Wheres a soggy? Well to ne honest I was going to say but forgot to add that there should check ip address linked to eBay and to here to see if it's the same person. If I'm real I'm unsure how but when I googled Sandra I think or maybe eBay psychic reviews I found myself in here which is why I'm really trying to find a good real one. Basicaly I had a tarot reading she upset me was a bitch in fact so me thinking how can a psychic be like this checked all her feedback, at the start she was selling house hold items then it was like she was buying a reading for herself everyday then bang she was receiving feedback as a psychic!! So that's why I googled for reviews and found myself here!


----------



## erin7707

my signature = siggy, sorry. 
was it sandra that was a bitch or someone else? 
psychic star was always extremely sweet to me. and mary akinson (both are on ebay) does a fertility spell, and I got pregnant in the first cycle after having one done, and so did another one of my friends on here!


----------



## Sweetcakes

Do you have psychic stars email? I'm sure I recognize her name I may have had a reading from her a while back so it would be interesting to see if it's all added up but the only way I can serch my email u box is with her email.

No Sandra wasn't rude she just hasn't replied lol

The one who was a fake I believe is this is the reading I'd: 170627574393
If you add that number on search box on eBay it's her. Read her feedback to start with as a seller and a buyer of readings the bang she receiving feedback as a psychic. 

But Sandra I'm unsure why I felt like a psycho I resent it again so maybe she thinks I'm pushy so she has ignored me?
The only other lady I have found is this one; 320570995000
Dallas I think she is good but that maybe because she has 2,000 plus in feedback. 
This Luna lady Humm tarot again I wasn't happy

I emails Gail but I haven't had a reply I don't know why.


----------



## Sweetcakes

Do you have psychic stars email? I'm sure I recognize her name I may have had a reading from her a while back so it would be interesting to see if it's all added up but the only way I can serch my email u box is with her email.

No Sandra wasn't rude she just hasn't replied lol

The one who was a fake I believe is this is the reading I'd: 170627574393
If you add that number on search box on eBay it's her. Read her feedback to start with as a seller and a buyer of readings the bang she receiving feedback as a psychic. 

But Sandra I'm unsure why I felt like a psycho I resent it again so maybe she thinks I'm pushy so she has ignored me?
The only other lady I have found is this one; 320570995000
Dallas I think she is good but that maybe because she has 2,000 plus in feedback. 
This Luna lady Humm tarot again I wasn't happy

I emails Gail but I haven't had a reply I don't know why.


----------



## ebony2010

Wow! I missed some posts.

Psychic star is on ebay. Just put her name in the search engine. Also the forum admin did check her ip address and emails and thats how they confirmed "Aimee" was a member ripping people off.

How is everyone today? x


----------



## erin7707

sweetcakes- Sandra takes like 3 weeks to get back and I had her on my facebook and she was always talking about getting drunk, so I find her completely unprofessional anyway.. I asked her several times for my reading. so just email her and say that you would like a refund b/c its not worth it. 

ebs, as I said to her earlier - britchick82 on here that I'm friends with, bought the fertility spell that I told you about, and in this same cycle she had the spell cast (which was what happened to me too) she got her bfp.. crazy! so if by chance this isnt your cycle, you should consider it! but i think it's your sticky bean anyway ;)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> sweetcakes- Sandra takes like 3 weeks to get back and I had her on my facebook and she was always talking about getting drunk, so I find her completely unprofessional anyway.. I asked her several times for my reading. so just email her and say that you would like a refund b/c its not worth it.
> 
> ebs, as I said to her earlier - britchick82 on here that I'm friends with, bought the fertility spell that I told you about, and in this same cycle she had the spell cast (which was what happened to me too) she got her bfp.. crazy! so if by chance this isnt your cycle, you should consider it! but i think it's your sticky bean anyway ;)

Thanks Erin. Fingers crossed but I'm not pinning my hopes on it. x


----------



## erin7707

ooooooooh briiiiiiiiiiiitt - the suspense is killinnnnnng meeeeeee


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ooooooooh briiiiiiiiiiiitt - the suspense is killinnnnnng meeeeeee

OMG! I forgot it was today. :happydance: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooooh briiiiiiiiiiiitt - the suspense is killinnnnnng meeeeeee
> 
> OMG! I forgot it was today. :happydance: xClick to expand...

she did say she might not be able to get online today but i reeeeally hope she does!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooooh briiiiiiiiiiiitt - the suspense is killinnnnnng meeeeeee
> 
> OMG! I forgot it was today. :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> she did say she might not be able to get online today but i reeeeally hope she does!!!!Click to expand...

She's probably out buying blue things for the nursery! :winkwink:

How are you anyway? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooooh briiiiiiiiiiiitt - the suspense is killinnnnnng meeeeeee
> 
> OMG! I forgot it was today. :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> she did say she might not be able to get online today but i reeeeally hope she does!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> She's probably out buying blue things for the nursery! :winkwink:
> 
> How are you anyway? xClick to expand...

oh yes!! :haha:

I'm good! excited for Tuesday :)


----------



## ebony2010

Are you having a scan on Tuesday? x


----------



## erin7707

yep!! :) and my first doc appt too :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> yep!! :) and my first doc appt too :thumbup:

Wow! How come you get one so early? Will you post a pic? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> yep!! :) and my first doc appt too :thumbup:
> 
> Wow! How come you get one so early? Will you post a pic? xClick to expand...

i dunno! haha, cuz my doc is nice! :) And maybe because she knows I had to worry a lot with the spotting that I had in the beginning! so she figured she'd relieve me early on :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> yep!! :) and my first doc appt too :thumbup:
> 
> Wow! How come you get one so early? Will you post a pic? xClick to expand...
> 
> i dunno! haha, cuz my doc is nice! :) And maybe because she knows I had to worry a lot with the spotting that I had in the beginning! so she figured she'd relieve me early on :)Click to expand...

Aww thats nice of her. It will be so reassuring for you. :hugs: x


----------



## erin7707

it sure will b/c I sometimes forget I'm pregnant because I still don't have symptoms! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

no news from Britt yet???

hi girls, how are we all today? 

i'm feeling good, weather finally nice here so we have been out in the garden the whole day; the sun really cheers me up, i can't wait for tenerife! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> no news from Britt yet???
> 
> hi girls, how are we all today?
> 
> i'm feeling good, weather finally nice here so we have been out in the garden the whole day; the sun really cheers me up, i can't wait for tenerife! x

Nope, not yet. :nope:

When do you go to tenerife? x


----------



## erin7707

ebs, when do you think you will test?


----------



## jeffsar

i go in under two weeks - last holiday just the three of us! we have a villa over there but never got last year as friends booked it up so hopefully get a chance to go a couple times this year - the bonus of hubby being away so much is the air miles - free flights for us! 

hi erin!

x


----------



## britt24

Morning!!!

Sorry i didnt get on yesterday we were out buying things lol couldnt resist. Well i wish i had given all you my money not Aimee cos we have a little blue one in there!! 

we are so pleased i cant believe we are actually having a boy we have so many girls in our family cousins nieces etc and not 1 boy so this is our first so it is so nice. 

They said everything looked fine, and also said they couldnt believe how he had progressed and how clear it was for 16 week.

i post some pics on here for you, we didnt get to see his face cos he was covering it up all the time lol 

Hope everyone is okay xxx
 



Attached Files:







LAURA_14.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









LAURA_26.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jeffsar

OMG!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

Boys are fab, you really will love being mummy to a wee boy. Very affectionate and SO cute! I am so pleased for you both! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Boys are fab, you really will love being mummy to a wee boy. Very affectionate and SO cute! I am so pleased for you both! x


Thank you, i cant wait now for him to be here.

how are you?

i missed the delivery for the jeans so got to fetch them today, but thank you they have made it xx


----------



## jeffsar

i can't believe we were all right either - makes me wonder if i am team pink!
i was very neat with Taylor, so you'll probably ping back into shape too!

no probs about the jeans, hope they fit you ok x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i can't believe we were all right either - makes me wonder if i am team pink!
> i was very neat with Taylor, so you'll probably ping back into shape too!
> 
> no probs about the jeans, hope they fit you ok x


yeah i wonder if you are aswell, cos i was comparing my bump to my sisters pics when she had her little girl and her bump was nice and round like yours from under her boobs down and mine is more pointy and just sits at the bottom. But its hard cos everyones bodies are different shape as well arent they, i hope i ping back into shape cos it will be close to crimbo so i want plenty of time to get back into my size clothes before going out over crimbo lol x


----------



## jeffsar

i don't think i have any hope of pinging back this time - i have already started looking into gym memberships, lol!

your wee boy looks gorgeous, you must be so pleased! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i don't think i have any hope of pinging back this time - i have already started looking into gym memberships, lol!
> 
> your wee boy looks gorgeous, you must be so pleased! x

we are and it is such a relief when they say everything looks perfect and they are a healthy size etc, cos i was worried cos i havent been eating a great deal like for my tea cos thats when i have felt a bit sicky even though i havent been sick so started to worry i hope he was getting enough good through. x


----------



## jeffsar

i threw up everything i ate for 14 weeks - and so far everything looks ok with bubs, so i'm sure your little man will be fine! are you thinking of names now? x


----------



## ebony2010

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congratulations Britt!!!!! I told you so!!! :haha: He looks lovely!! Its soo exciting. Thank you for sharing the pictures. They are amazing. what a shy boy! :haha:

Jeffsar.... I really think you are having a girl. x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i threw up everything i ate for 14 weeks - and so far everything looks ok with bubs, so i'm sure your little man will be fine! are you thinking of names now? x


yeah from what i have read in books they say never worry cos they will get what they need from you no matter what.

we like Freddy at the min but boys names are so hard arent they, thats the only one we have lol x

have you thought of any?


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations Britt!!!!! I told you so!!! :haha: He looks lovely!! Its soo exciting. Thank you for sharing the pictures. They are amazing. what a shy boy! :haha:
> 
> Jeffsar.... I really think you are having a girl. x

Thank you, the women said he wouldnt show is face but he wasnt shy at showing his bits he kept opening his legs to show us he was a boy lol

i know you lot are better than the predictions i had, you should all charge lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

nope, no names for baby jeffsar yet! my son wants to call it Shaggy - he's a scooby doo fan!

boys names are really difficult, i have loads of girls names i like but no boys ones yet! freddy was on our list last time, but my best friend called her son that so i can't use it now! 

Hi Ebs - well done on your new found talent - gender prediction! be a while until you find out if you are right with me! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> nope, no names for baby jeffsar yet! my son wants to call it Shaggy - he's a scooby doo fan!
> 
> boys names are really difficult, i have loads of girls names i like but no boys ones yet! freddy was on our list last time, but my best friend called her son that so i can't use it now!
> 
> Hi Ebs - well done on your new found talent - gender prediction! be a while until you find out if you are right with me! x


Lol shaggy thats great bless him.

yeah we had a few girls names but only really had 1 or 2 boys names.

but then again i suppose you only need one so thats enough.


what date is your next scan ? xx

Ebs you should defo start up a gender precition site lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

haha thanks Jeffsar. Erin predicted the same too. :haha:

I'm starting to think Erin is having a girl too... lol....

Freddy is a cute name for a boy. :thumbup: I like old fashioned names. I think we'll probably use a name carried down from a late family member. x


----------



## jeffsar

my next scan is 27th April - i'll be 21 weeks. 
i was really nervous as it's the anomaly scan, but i have had my downs screening back - and i'm very low risk - 1 in 150,000!! really pleased, Taylor was 1 in 450. So this scan should rule out everything - hopefully. 

i'll post pics so you can all guess the gender! x


----------



## jeffsar

Ebs, when are you testing???????
Call yourself a POAS addict&#8230;&#8230;..LOL!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> my next scan is 27th April - i'll be 21 weeks.
> i was really nervous as it's the anomaly scan, but i have had my downs screening back - and i'm very low risk - 1 in 150,000!! really pleased, Taylor was 1 in 450. So this scan should rule out everything - hopefully.
> 
> i'll post pics so you can all guess the gender! x

Ooh thats not long to wait till we see your little girl. :haha:

Good news about your downs screening. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Ebs, when are you testing???????
> Call yourself a POAS addict..LOL!

The :witch: got me today. x


----------



## jeffsar

Oh no!!!!
I'm sorry hun x

how long was your lp this month?

maybe try the fertility spell erin did - worth a shot?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Oh no!!!!
> I'm sorry hun x
> 
> how long was your lp this month?
> 
> maybe try the fertility spell erin did - worth a shot?? x

Thanks Jeffsar. It went from 7 to 11 days on the 1st cycle and this last cycle it was 9 days so I'm trying 100mg of b complex this month instead of 50mg. Its worth a shot and I have a full cycle before my next fs appointment. :shrug:

Ooh I'm tempted now... :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

like you say, it won't do any harm to try.

your bmi will be at the right number for your next apt too, so hopefully things will get moving x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> like you say, it won't do any harm to try.
> 
> your bmi will be at the right number for your next apt too, so hopefully things will get moving x

Yeah well they told me they wanted my weight down to a bmi of 34 by then for fertility drugs so i'm assuming I'll be put of clomid from what I can gather. I looked into it and it can help with lots of other stuff aswell as ovulation so fingers crossed if the 100mg doesn't work I will have clomid to try. I'm going to aim to get my bmi to 33 by my appointment. :thumbup: x


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!! i missed so much! 
britt: yaaaaaaaaaay I'm now 7/8 on predicting babies by bumps!!!! :) :) :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!
jeffsar: I don't feel like I've seen a belly pic from you in awhile, mind posting one so I can make a final prediction?? haha I sound like a psychic.
ebs: we should team up and start a prediction website... lol! and sooo flipping sorry about the :witch:... ughhh. i don't want to push you to do the spell, but as least you know the option!

afm- my scan is tomorrow! I hope all is well!! 
8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!! i missed so much!
> britt: yaaaaaaaaaay I'm now 7/8 on predicting babies by bumps!!!! :) :) :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!
> jeffsar: I don't feel like I've seen a belly pic from you in awhile, mind posting one so I can make a final prediction?? haha I sound like a psychic.
> ebs: we should team up and start a prediction website... lol! and sooo flipping sorry about the :witch:... ughhh. i don't want to push you to do the spell, but as least you know the option!
> 
> afm- my scan is tomorrow! I hope all is well!!
> 8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry :happydance:


Thank you!!

Happy 8 weeks!!!!! 

it took me ages to catch up on here this morning you all posted loads over the weekend.

i have just ordered my nursery furniture, it will be here in 7 working days so hubby better get his finger out and get the nursery finished!

x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi Erin! Can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s scan time already! You&#8217;ll need to post pics ASAP, so exciting!! And Happy Raspberry Day! 
I will post a new pic tonight of bump &#8211; the last one was clothed as I hid in my office to do it at work, so I&#8217;ll give you a proper one tonight!

Britt, what furniture did you go for?


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi Erin! Cant believe its scan time already! Youll need to post pics ASAP, so exciting!! And Happy Raspberry Day!
> I will post a new pic tonight of bump  the last one was clothed as I hid in my office to do it at work, so Ill give you a proper one tonight!
> 
> Britt, what furniture did you go for?


i went for the one i picked orginally i still havent see any more i like more x
 



Attached Files:







nursery furniture.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 0









nursery furniture2.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!! i missed so much!
> britt: yaaaaaaaaaay I'm now 7/8 on predicting babies by bumps!!!! :) :) :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!
> jeffsar: I don't feel like I've seen a belly pic from you in awhile, mind posting one so I can make a final prediction?? haha I sound like a psychic.
> ebs: we should team up and start a prediction website... lol! and sooo flipping sorry about the :witch:... ughhh. i don't want to push you to do the spell, but as least you know the option!
> 
> afm- my scan is tomorrow! I hope all is well!!
> 8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry :happydance:

Yes we should! lol We'd be rich! Especially with your track record. :thumbup:

I've ordered the spell and the reading... :blush: I couldn't really afford it but thought sod it... :haha:

Happy 8 weeks!!! :flower: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi Erin! Cant believe its scan time already! Youll need to post pics ASAP, so exciting!! And Happy Raspberry Day!
> I will post a new pic tonight of bump  the last one was clothed as I hid in my office to do it at work, so Ill give you a proper one tonight!
> 
> Britt, what furniture did you go for?

Bring on the bump!!! :happydance: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Erin! Cant believe its scan time already! Youll need to post pics ASAP, so exciting!! And Happy Raspberry Day!
> I will post a new pic tonight of bump  the last one was clothed as I hid in my office to do it at work, so Ill give you a proper one tonight!
> 
> Britt, what furniture did you go for?
> 
> 
> i went for the one i picked orginally i still havent see any more i like more xClick to expand...

I really like that style. :thumbup: My friend just got hers from the co-op. Its mamas and papas and I'm dying to pop round and see it all set up. She got the wardrobe, cot, chest of drawers and changer top for £500. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Erin! Cant believe its scan time already! Youll need to post pics ASAP, so exciting!! And Happy Raspberry Day!
> I will post a new pic tonight of bump  the last one was clothed as I hid in my office to do it at work, so Ill give you a proper one tonight!
> 
> Britt, what furniture did you go for?
> 
> 
> i went for the one i picked orginally i still havent see any more i like more xClick to expand...
> 
> I really like that style. :thumbup: My friend just got hers from the co-op. Its mamas and papas and I'm dying to pop round and see it all set up. She got the wardrobe, cot, chest of drawers and changer top for £500. :thumbup: xClick to expand...


thats really good for that price especially from mamas and papas, was it from the outlet or from the shop, i know i seen some good deals at the glen for nursery furniture.

This wasnt too bad for the cotbed, changer and draws it came to £612.00 but i thought it wasnt bad cos the cot goes into first bed so we wont need to buy that when time comes.

I am going to ask at the glen about the interior range i want from mamas and papas, cos when my sister seen her pram (the one you like) they didnt have it at the outlet then, but she asked and they said yeah we can order it here and you will still save cos you will get it at outlet price and she saved on itx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!! i missed so much!
> britt: yaaaaaaaaaay I'm now 7/8 on predicting babies by bumps!!!! :) :) :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!
> jeffsar: I don't feel like I've seen a belly pic from you in awhile, mind posting one so I can make a final prediction?? haha I sound like a psychic.
> ebs: we should team up and start a prediction website... lol! and sooo flipping sorry about the :witch:... ughhh. i don't want to push you to do the spell, but as least you know the option!
> 
> afm- my scan is tomorrow! I hope all is well!!
> 8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> Yes we should! lol We'd be rich! Especially with your track record. :thumbup:
> 
> I've ordered the spell and the reading... :blush: I couldn't really afford it but thought sod it... :haha:
> 
> Happy 8 weeks!!! :flower: xClick to expand...

oooh good luck with the spell!! let us know what she says in the reading as well xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Erin! Cant believe its scan time already! Youll need to post pics ASAP, so exciting!! And Happy Raspberry Day!
> I will post a new pic tonight of bump  the last one was clothed as I hid in my office to do it at work, so Ill give you a proper one tonight!
> 
> Britt, what furniture did you go for?
> 
> 
> i went for the one i picked orginally i still havent see any more i like more xClick to expand...
> 
> I really like that style. :thumbup: My friend just got hers from the co-op. Its mamas and papas and I'm dying to pop round and see it all set up. She got the wardrobe, cot, chest of drawers and changer top for £500. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats really good for that price especially from mamas and papas, was it from the outlet or from the shop, i know i seen some good deals at the glen for nursery furniture.
> 
> This wasnt too bad for the cotbed, changer and draws it came to £612.00 but i thought it wasnt bad cos the cot goes into first bed so we wont need to buy that when time comes.
> 
> I am going to ask at the glen about the interior range i want from mamas and papas, cos when my sister seen her pram (the one you like) they didnt have it at the outlet then, but she asked and they said yeah we can order it here and you will still save cos you will get it at outlet price and she saved on itxClick to expand...

She got it from the Co-op in town. I think she said it was reduced and they had a % off on top of that at the time. £612 is really good too especially with the cot changing in to a bed. I want a cotbed like that too. It will suit either sex too so if you have a girl next time it will go again. :thumbup: I bet it will look amazing in your nursery with the white washed floor. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!! i missed so much!
> britt: yaaaaaaaaaay I'm now 7/8 on predicting babies by bumps!!!! :) :) :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!
> jeffsar: I don't feel like I've seen a belly pic from you in awhile, mind posting one so I can make a final prediction?? haha I sound like a psychic.
> ebs: we should team up and start a prediction website... lol! and sooo flipping sorry about the :witch:... ughhh. i don't want to push you to do the spell, but as least you know the option!
> 
> afm- my scan is tomorrow! I hope all is well!!
> 8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> Yes we should! lol We'd be rich! Especially with your track record. :thumbup:
> 
> I've ordered the spell and the reading... :blush: I couldn't really afford it but thought sod it... :haha:
> 
> Happy 8 weeks!!! :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> oooh good luck with the spell!! let us know what she says in the reading as well xxClick to expand...

I will do. :thumbup: I can't believe I bought it! :dohh: I'm such a sucker. :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

Britt, that furniture is lovely! I am tempted to buy new this time but hubby thinks it&#8217;s a waste of money as we still have a cot &#8211; but there are so many nicer styles now from when Taylor was a baby &#8211; I might have to wait until he goes away again and just buy it, haha! 

Ebs, I will post the bump tonight &#8211; but no laughing, I feel like a hippo just now, and considering I am only 3 weeks ahead of Britt, you wouldn&#8217;t believe the difference in size! 

Erin, are you noticing a wee bump yet? I started showing around 8 weeks this time&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## jeffsar

[/QUOTE]I will do. :thumbup: I can't believe I bought it! :dohh: I'm such a sucker. :haha: x[/QUOTE]

i'm glad you did, hope it works the same for you as it did for erin! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Erin! Cant believe its scan time already! Youll need to post pics ASAP, so exciting!! And Happy Raspberry Day!
> I will post a new pic tonight of bump  the last one was clothed as I hid in my office to do it at work, so Ill give you a proper one tonight!
> 
> Britt, what furniture did you go for?
> 
> 
> i went for the one i picked orginally i still havent see any more i like more xClick to expand...
> 
> I really like that style. :thumbup: My friend just got hers from the co-op. Its mamas and papas and I'm dying to pop round and see it all set up. She got the wardrobe, cot, chest of drawers and changer top for £500. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats really good for that price especially from mamas and papas, was it from the outlet or from the shop, i know i seen some good deals at the glen for nursery furniture.
> 
> This wasnt too bad for the cotbed, changer and draws it came to £612.00 but i thought it wasnt bad cos the cot goes into first bed so we wont need to buy that when time comes.
> 
> I am going to ask at the glen about the interior range i want from mamas and papas, cos when my sister seen her pram (the one you like) they didnt have it at the outlet then, but she asked and they said yeah we can order it here and you will still save cos you will get it at outlet price and she saved on itxClick to expand...
> 
> She got it from the Co-op in town. I think she said it was reduced and they had a % off on top of that at the time. £612 is really good too especially with the cot changing in to a bed. I want a cotbed like that too. It will suit either sex too so if you have a girl next time it will go again. :thumbup: I bet it will look amazing in your nursery with the white washed floor. xClick to expand...


yeah true will come in for next one as well, some cotbeds are really expensive but this range is cheaper the more you buy so each item is then quite reasonable.xx


----------



## erin7707

britt- doing the nursery is so fun! i had our furniture set up at like 24 weeks, and the bedding by 32 weeks. i had to dust off my furniture before it actually got used! lol 

jeffsar- i'll post a pic asap :) can't wait to see yours!


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!! i missed so much!
> britt: yaaaaaaaaaay I'm now 7/8 on predicting babies by bumps!!!! :) :) :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!
> jeffsar: I don't feel like I've seen a belly pic from you in awhile, mind posting one so I can make a final prediction?? haha I sound like a psychic.
> ebs: we should team up and start a prediction website... lol! and sooo flipping sorry about the :witch:... ughhh. i don't want to push you to do the spell, but as least you know the option!
> 
> afm- my scan is tomorrow! I hope all is well!!
> 8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> Yes we should! lol We'd be rich! Especially with your track record. :thumbup:
> 
> I've ordered the spell and the reading... :blush: I couldn't really afford it but thought sod it... :haha:
> 
> Happy 8 weeks!!! :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> oooh good luck with the spell!! let us know what she says in the reading as well xxClick to expand...
> 
> I will do. :thumbup: I can't believe I bought it! :dohh: I'm such a sucker. :haha: xClick to expand...


im same for the readings etc they are tempting to buy, but if it works worth every penny!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Britt, that furniture is lovely! I am tempted to buy new this time but hubby thinks its a waste of money as we still have a cot  but there are so many nicer styles now from when Taylor was a baby  I might have to wait until he goes away again and just buy it, haha!
> 
> Ebs, I will post the bump tonight  but no laughing, I feel like a hippo just now, and considering I am only 3 weeks ahead of Britt, you wouldnt believe the difference in size!
> 
> Erin, are you noticing a wee bump yet? I started showing around 8 weeks this time

No laughing I promise! I think my gut will give you a run for your money. :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Britt, that furniture is lovely! I am tempted to buy new this time but hubby thinks its a waste of money as we still have a cot  but there are so many nicer styles now from when Taylor was a baby  I might have to wait until he goes away again and just buy it, haha!
> 
> Ebs, I will post the bump tonight  but no laughing, I feel like a hippo just now, and considering I am only 3 weeks ahead of Britt, you wouldnt believe the difference in size!
> 
> Erin, are you noticing a wee bump yet? I started showing around 8 weeks this time

lol yes good idea get shopping as soon as hubby is out of site lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

I will do. :thumbup: I can't believe I bought it! :dohh: I'm such a sucker. :haha: x[/QUOTE]

i'm glad you did, hope it works the same for you as it did for erin! x[/QUOTE]

Thank you... I can't wait to hear what she says. :happydance: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!! i missed so much!
> britt: yaaaaaaaaaay I'm now 7/8 on predicting babies by bumps!!!! :) :) :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!!
> jeffsar: I don't feel like I've seen a belly pic from you in awhile, mind posting one so I can make a final prediction?? haha I sound like a psychic.
> ebs: we should team up and start a prediction website... lol! and sooo flipping sorry about the :witch:... ughhh. i don't want to push you to do the spell, but as least you know the option!
> 
> afm- my scan is tomorrow! I hope all is well!!
> 8 weeks today! I'm a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> Yes we should! lol We'd be rich! Especially with your track record. :thumbup:
> 
> I've ordered the spell and the reading... :blush: I couldn't really afford it but thought sod it... :haha:
> 
> Happy 8 weeks!!! :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> oooh good luck with the spell!! let us know what she says in the reading as well xxClick to expand...
> 
> I will do. :thumbup: I can't believe I bought it! :dohh: I'm such a sucker. :haha: xClick to expand...

eeeeeee exciting!!!!! fx'd it works for you as well!!!!! sticky bean, here you commmmeeeee :) :) xx



jeffsar said:


> Britt, that furniture is lovely! I am tempted to buy new this time but hubby thinks its a waste of money as we still have a cot  but there are so many nicer styles now from when Taylor was a baby  I might have to wait until he goes away again and just buy it, haha!
> 
> Ebs, I will post the bump tonight  but no laughing, I feel like a hippo just now, and considering I am only 3 weeks ahead of Britt, you wouldnt believe the difference in size!
> 
> Erin, are you noticing a wee bump yet? I started showing around 8 weeks this time

not yet, I feel more bloated, but like i said i still had a bit of leftover baby belly. so it'll be hard for me to tell :(


----------



## erin7707

and just to make it known, she wasn't right with the conception date for either me OR my other friend who got the spell cast, she was a few months out for me and a few months out for her as well, she predicted july/august for her. but the spell worked right away for both of us!


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, i bet you couldn't; i have exploded over the last week - i look full term!!

Guess what girls!! i just got a call from MW, my scan has been brought forward to this wednesday at 3.30pm!! so excited! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> and just to make it known, she wasn't right with the conception date for either me OR my other friend who got the spell cast, she was a few months out for me and a few months out for her as well, she predicted july/august for her. but the spell worked right away for both of us!

OK. Well I'll not worry to much about the prediction dates unless she says this cycle then I'm going to take it as gospel. :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ebs, i bet you couldn't; i have exploded over the last week - i look full term!!
> 
> Guess what girls!! i just got a call from MW, my scan has been brought forward to this wednesday at 3.30pm!! so excited! x

thats great how exciting :happydance: are you still sticking to team yellow?? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, i bet you couldn't; i have exploded over the last week - i look full term!!
> 
> Guess what girls!! i just got a call from MW, my scan has been brought forward to this wednesday at 3.30pm!! so excited! x

OMG!!! Its getting so exciting with all these bumps and scans! :happydance: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> and just to make it known, she wasn't right with the conception date for either me OR my other friend who got the spell cast, she was a few months out for me and a few months out for her as well, she predicted july/august for her. but the spell worked right away for both of us!
> 
> OK. Well I'll not worry to much about the prediction dates unless she says this cycle then I'm going to take it as gospel. :rofl: xClick to expand...

hahahaha exactly!!!! lol

jeffsar, that's great!!! Are you suuuuuuuuure you want to stay on team yellow!?!?!? i wish there was a way WE could know without YOU knowing lol!!!


----------



## jeffsar

Yep, I will be staying team yellow; which is easy for me as the won&#8217;t tell you in aberdeensire anyway, I would have to go private! But&#8230;. You can all guess :)


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Yep, I will be staying team yellow; which is easy for me as the wont tell you in aberdeensire anyway, I would have to go private! But. You can all guess :)

Aaah its the same in Sheffield too. At least it used to be with certain communities wanting boys. x


----------



## jeffsar

it's good; takes the temptation of asking away! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it's good; takes the temptation of asking away! x

i think thats defo the problem with people like me, cos it is so easy to find out now we do it. Were as if it was same as it use to be like my mum didnt have 1 scan with us cos they werent available. So you never knew and couldnt find out so never wanted to xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> it's good; takes the temptation of asking away! x
> 
> i think thats defo the problem with people like me, cos it is so easy to find out now we do it. Were as if it was same as it use to be like my mum didnt have 1 scan with us cos they werent available. So you never knew and couldnt find out so never wanted to xxClick to expand...

Thats true. Everything is so different now. x


----------



## jeffsar

can you imagine having no scans?!?!?!


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> can you imagine having no scans?!?!?!

god no, i know they put you at ease if you think there is something wrong, but do you think its cos you know you can have one easy you worry more and want one to check??? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone:wave:

congrats on the lil boy britt as jeffsar says boys are lovely

looking forward to the bump pick jeffsar :wohoo: for the scan being brought forward i bet you cant wait 

so sorry the witch got you ebs:cry:

hope ur keeping well erin:thumbup:

:wave: dv hope ur good too


----------



## jeffsar

it could be; this one will be my 5th this pregnancy!


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone:wave:
> 
> congrats on the lil boy britt as jeffsar says boys are lovely
> 
> looking forward to the bump pick jeffsar :wohoo: for the scan being brought forward i bet you cant wait
> 
> so sorry the witch got you ebs:cry:
> 
> hope ur keeping well erin:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: dv hope ur good too


Hi 
How are you doing?? are you feeling a bit better?? 

And thank you xx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone:wave:
> 
> congrats on the lil boy britt as jeffsar says boys are lovely
> 
> looking forward to the bump pick jeffsar :wohoo: for the scan being brought forward i bet you cant wait
> 
> so sorry the witch got you ebs:cry:
> 
> hope ur keeping well erin:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: dv hope ur good too

Hello!!!

So good to hear from you Mamadonna!! How are you feeling? 
Weve missed you x:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone:wave:
> 
> congrats on the lil boy britt as jeffsar says boys are lovely
> 
> looking forward to the bump pick jeffsar :wohoo: for the scan being brought forward i bet you cant wait
> 
> so sorry the witch got you ebs:cry:
> 
> hope ur keeping well erin:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: dv hope ur good too

Hi Mamadonna! How are you? x


----------



## erin7707

hi mamadonna, how are you?? Hope all is going better for you! x


----------



## jeffsar

wow, it's like a reunion today, lol! x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok, i went back to work today trying to get this back to normal,i really want to start trying again,it seems like ages till i can:cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok, i went back to work today trying to get this back to normal,i really want to start trying again,it seems like ages till i can:cry:

Oh wow! You are going to try again.... :happydance: Well we'll be here for you through it all. :hugs: x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok, i went back to work today trying to get this back to normal,i really want to start trying again,it seems like ages till i can:cry:

yeah getting back to normal will hopefully help towards getting back on track. I know its gonna seem like a long time, but it will come and you wll be back on here saying you .... past ovulation and we will all be telling you to test, it will go quicker than you think :hugs: xx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah ebs i cant wait to start trying.i wasnt gonna but i cant get this maternal feeling outta my system:blush: 
thank you britt i cant wait till ur all telling me to test lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yeah ebs i cant wait to start trying.i wasnt gonna but i cant get this maternal feeling outta my system:blush:
> thank you britt i cant wait till ur all telling me to test lol

I will definately hound you to test! :rofl:

It will come round soon. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i hope so,its so weird going back on bcp when i dont want to :growlmad:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i hope so,its so weird going back on bcp when i dont want to :growlmad:

Is the bcp so you don't get pregnant until 3 months is up? Couldn't you just use condoms until then? x


----------



## mamadonna

we could but i kno ther ewould be times we would forget,its just a low dose so shud come out of my system quickly i mite only take it for 2 months then it give me a little extra time for it to get out of my system


----------



## erin7707

could you just avoid around your fertile times instead of going on bcp? I just don't want that to screw with your system..


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> we could but i kno ther ewould be times we would forget,its just a low dose so shud come out of my system quickly i mite only take it for 2 months then it give me a little extra time for it to get out of my system

i would agree with not taking it the whole 3 months - give yourself the best shot as soon as the 3 months are up. 

we are all here for you hun, and you know i'll be telling you to test from 2 dpo :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm away to take another bump pic - if i manage myself! should have it on soon! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm away to take another bump pic - if i manage myself! should have it on soon! x

:happydance: x


----------



## jeffsar

i will do it in a minute - i got distracted by a tub of ben and jerry's! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i will do it in a minute - i got distracted by a tub of ben and jerry's! x

:rofl:


----------



## jeffsar

ok, no laughing; my almost 20 week bump ( i know, i know, i SHOULDN'T BE SO BIG :blush:) Sorry about the boob flash! Oh, and it's not stetch marks, it's the indents left by my granny pants :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1528.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## erin7707

:rofl: Not laughing at your bump, but now, how do I know if it's the baby or the ben and jerrys!?!? lol.. I know we are bigger the second time around, so I'm sure I'll be where you are at 20 weeks too! if not bigger! eeeex! it's still a beautiful bump! And i'm jealous you have no stretchmarks :(

I still say girl!! :)


----------



## ebony2010

Awww Jeffsar... you look amazing. It is a big bump for 20 weeks but its a nice bump and you look like you've only put weight on, on the bump if that makes sense. :wacko: x


----------



## jeffsar

so you are sticking with girl???? ok, bet is on!! i say blue.

i haven't been eating a lot more than usual, but i have been having quite a fling with mr Ben & mr Jerrry recently!! 

i never got one strecthmark last time, and i'm using the same oil this time - it's pricey but worth it imo! x


----------



## ebony2010

I'm sticking with girl too! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Awww Jeffsar... you look amazing. It is a big bump for 20 weeks but its a nice bump and you look like you've only put weight on, on the bump if that makes sense. :wacko: x

why thank you ebs - i feel like a hippo but you made me feel better :hugs:

i think i have put on around 9lbs.... but i am not weighing myself until my MW does at my next apt. so i'll find out for sure!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Awww Jeffsar... you look amazing. It is a big bump for 20 weeks but its a nice bump and you look like you've only put weight on, on the bump if that makes sense. :wacko: x
> 
> why thank you ebs - i feel like a hippo but you made me feel better :hugs:
> 
> i think i have put on around 9lbs.... but i am not weighing myself until my MW does at my next apt. so i'll find out for sure!!Click to expand...

Awww well you look tiny except for your bump! :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

i am starting to worry that it just keeps getting bigger to the point i explode!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i am starting to worry that it just keeps getting bigger to the point i explode!!! x

:rofl: Are you sure there is only one in there? :haha: Just kidding... like you say, you have a bigger bump quicker the 2nd time round. Might just be a 10 pounder :winkwink: x


----------



## jeffsar

:flower:double post:flower:


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, if you keep talking nonsense like that i may no longer be your friend :haha:

seriously, can you imagine how much a 10lb-er would sting??:ignore:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, if you keep talking nonsense like that i may no longer be your friend :haha:
> 
> seriously, can you imagine how much a 10lb-er would sting??:ignore:

Oh I couldn't blinkin get back on here then. :wacko:

Sorry! :haha: I'm only jealous... :blush: x


----------



## jeffsar

same thing just happened to me....... weird.

have you upped your vit dose for this cycle?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> same thing just happened to me....... weird.
> 
> have you upped your vit dose for this cycle?? x

Yeah... up to 100mg from 50mg. Thought it was a good last shot before my next fs appointment. :thumbup: No point in wasting time.... plus with my fertility spell. :winkwink: It says on the site you get your reading the same day.... keep refreshing my inbox like a crazed idiot! :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

did it cost you a lot?? hey, it's worth a try - and erin and her friend both had it their bfp cycle......

nothing to lose hun x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> did it cost you a lot?? hey, it's worth a try - and erin and her friend both had it their bfp cycle......
> 
> nothing to lose hun x

£10. It comes as a package with a conception reading. Hope it works. Its getting tough. How did you manage for 2 years? x


----------



## jeffsar

badly tbh; that's why i totally get it when you have bad days.
the first year was the hardest, after that we figured we were lucky to have Taylor and started to re-think it all as it was too stressful - then we found out i was ill (Thyroid) and suddenly we had answers and treatment, so TTC with vengence and the rest is history! x


----------



## mamadonna

great bump jeffsar:thumbup:


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!

How are you all doing???

Jeffasr - i will take a bump your size if rest if my body stays same size as yours, i have put more weight on every where else than you already and your a few weeks ahead of me!!! I will do mine tomorrow and a weigh in, i did sneak on the scales yesterday and it think i may have let the 4lb gain mark and added a few more lol eeeek

and finally .......... we have white walls in our nursery!! although we also have a daddy long legs stuck to one wall lol it must have come in last night 

xx


----------



## jeffsar

Morning!

Hi Britt! I will find out tomorrow if I&#8217;ve put on more than that, but tbh, I&#8217;m not bothered, now is not the time to be worrying about that &#8211; come sept. I will be though!!
My bump just feels very round this time, so we&#8217;ll see if it has an impact on gender &#8211; I don&#8217;t think so but you all seem to disagree with me! 

How you feeling today?


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> great bump jeffsar:thumbup:

thanks mamadonna, you've all made me feel better! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hi Britt! I will find out tomorrow if Ive put on more than that, but tbh, Im not bothered, now is not the time to be worrying about that  come sept. I will be though!!
> My bump just feels very round this time, so well see if it has an impact on gender  I dont think so but you all seem to disagree with me!
> 
> How you feeling today?

no as much as i dont want to pile loads on, im not worrying too much as long as my little man is healthy thats all i am bothered about. yes until september lol then we will have to start a weight loss plan!

well i will say girl! but it could be different just because you have already had a baby you never know.

im feeling fine thanks pleased now hubby has finally got room painted so we can start on floor and get furniture in when it arrives.

how about you?

its so sad i have just read a thread in the 2nd tri named gender dissapointment, i havent commented on the thread but really wanted to, they are saying they are gutted cos its one sex and they wanted another and does the feeling go away etc, i cant believe anyone would put that as long as the baby is healthy and everything is okay surely thats all that matters.

all these people that cant have them and they moan and dont want the gender they have makes me sad xx


----------



## jeffsar

That&#8217;s a plan; in September we can start our own little weight loss club! Walking with a buggy and breast feeding had me back in my jeans in no time &#8211; hopefully it&#8217;ll work the same second time around!

I saw that too; I didn&#8217;t comment as it makes me so angry &#8211; you should chose to have a baby as you want a child, not a gender. It really is so insensitive to everyone that is still TTC or those of us that took a long time to get pregnant &#8211; we are blessed to be having a baby at all. I agree, it&#8217;s really sad that they can&#8217;t see how very lucky they are to have a healthy baby x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Thats a plan; in September we can start our own little weight loss club! Walking with a buggy and breast feeding had me back in my jeans in no time  hopefully itll work the same second time around!
> 
> I saw that too; I didnt comment as it makes me so angry  you should chose to have a baby as you want a child, not a gender. It really is so insensitive to everyone that is still TTC or those of us that took a long time to get pregnant  we are blessed to be having a baby at all. I agree, its really sad that they cant see how very lucky they are to have a healthy baby x


yes i intend to be out walking with baby as much as i can, good for them for fresh air and good for wobbly bits lol

exactly, did they really think i am trying for a baby and it better be ..... when they were trying, how can you think like that. There are so many babies born with problems that are heartbreaking, so i think gender is a very mine thing to complain about, its still your baby at the end of the day and healthy. I am glad i didnt reply or i might have been thrown off. I cant believe so many people are understanding about it.

did you drop your baby weight really quickly last time? did you really go for it on a diet or did you get most off just going to normal? xx


----------



## jeffsar

I didn&#8217;t do a mega diet, but I just went backto healthy choices &#8211; I was very relaxed while pregnant! Taylor was a fussy baby, and only stopped crying in the pram, so we were out most of the time walking, plus, I really believe breast feeding helped &#8211; you can actually feel your muscles working as you feed! It honestly took me about a month to be back to normal, but then I lost more over the next month and looked awful &#8211; too skinny is not a good look! I&#8217;m sure you will be fine, you are so neat so far! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> I didnt do a mega diet, but I just went backto healthy choices  I was very relaxed while pregnant! Taylor was a fussy baby, and only stopped crying in the pram, so we were out most of the time walking, plus, I really believe breast feeding helped  you can actually feel your muscles working as you feed! It honestly took me about a month to be back to normal, but then I lost more over the next month and looked awful  too skinny is not a good look! Im sure you will be fine, you are so neat so far! x

i think i am worrying about it more cos i am at that stage were i can slightly feel myself starting to balloon a bit not just my stomach but my legs and back and bum, i did buy a dvd to do whilst pregnant but i just dont feel like exercising at the min i dont want to concentrate on that now.

our weight watchers club will help though we will have to report on our daily activities to encourage us along.

Whats earliest you can take babies out? xx


----------



## jeffsar

i took taylor out at 2 days old! 
i'm not sure if there is a guideline on that......... x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i took taylor out at 2 days old!
> i'm not sure if there is a guideline on that......... x

oh great so if they are born on time and everything is good, then they are okay to go out when you like.

I will be out every day cos i dont like being in the house all the time cos i work at home so when i am off i will out xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yey for painted walls! Take that Mr daddy long legs! I have a very irrational fear of them so thats one nil to me! :rofl:

That post in 2nd tri sounds awful. I found one in ttc yesterday where someone was saying "oh I sooo want a girl" and they are even trying to have sex further away from ovulation to get a girl. :wacko: I put a comment like "right now I'd just like to have a healthy baby" to which of course she didn't reply. I'm getting so sick of stupid posts in ttc that I'm starting to put sarcastic comments! :haha: I used to just wak away but not I'm just saying what every other woman in ltttc is thinking.

So with my temp still going up, nausea for 2 days running I tested to put my mind at ease that AF is here and of course I'm not pregnant and got a very faint line... :rofl: how ridiculous. Of course I only get non-stick beans so I'm not getting my hopes up... lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Yey for painted walls! Take that Mr daddy long legs! I have a very irrational fear of them so thats one nil to me! :rofl:
> 
> That post in 2nd tri sounds awful. I found one in ttc yesterday where someone was saying "oh I sooo want a girl" and they are even trying to have sex further away from ovulation to get a girl. :wacko: I put a comment like "right now I'd just like to have a healthy baby" to which of course she didn't reply. I'm getting so sick of stupid posts in ttc that I'm starting to put sarcastic comments! :haha: I used to just wak away but not I'm just saying what every other woman in ltttc is thinking.
> 
> So with my temp still going up, nausea for 2 days running I tested to put my mind at ease that AF is here and of course I'm not pregnant and got a very faint line... :rofl: how ridiculous. Of course I only get non-stick beans so I'm not getting my hopes up... lol x

lol its got to be stuck cos it is still there, i will let hubby peal it off later im not! lol

it is horrible i just wanted to put something back but i didnt, it amazes me though how many people have replied agreeing with her! they dont know how luck they are, thing is you never know what the outcome is going to be when you get pregnant and i dont mean gender i mean health so surely they should be thinking about that and hoping everything will go smooth rather than crying that they have got one sex rather than the other. Makes me mad :growlmad:

i am waiting for tomorrows test! has your period got heavier or stayed the same? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yey for painted walls! Take that Mr daddy long legs! I have a very irrational fear of them so thats one nil to me! :rofl:
> 
> That post in 2nd tri sounds awful. I found one in ttc yesterday where someone was saying "oh I sooo want a girl" and they are even trying to have sex further away from ovulation to get a girl. :wacko: I put a comment like "right now I'd just like to have a healthy baby" to which of course she didn't reply. I'm getting so sick of stupid posts in ttc that I'm starting to put sarcastic comments! :haha: I used to just wak away but not I'm just saying what every other woman in ltttc is thinking.
> 
> So with my temp still going up, nausea for 2 days running I tested to put my mind at ease that AF is here and of course I'm not pregnant and got a very faint line... :rofl: how ridiculous. Of course I only get non-stick beans so I'm not getting my hopes up... lol x
> 
> lol its got to be stuck cos it is still there, i will let hubby peal it off later im not! lol
> 
> it is horrible i just wanted to put something back but i didnt, it amazes me though how many people have replied agreeing with her! they dont know how luck they are, thing is you never know what the outcome is going to be when you get pregnant and i dont mean gender i mean health so surely they should be thinking about that and hoping everything will go smooth rather than crying that they have got one sex rather than the other. Makes me mad :growlmad:
> 
> i am waiting for tomorrows test! has your period got heavier or stayed the same? xxClick to expand...

Yeah it is sad. They really don't know how lucky they are. :nope:

Its lightish... its gone brown now... I half wish that reading would hurry up because if it says "I sense you are pregnant I can get excited but if it says in a few months its anither reason to move on. :wacko: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yey for painted walls! Take that Mr daddy long legs! I have a very irrational fear of them so thats one nil to me! :rofl:
> 
> That post in 2nd tri sounds awful. I found one in ttc yesterday where someone was saying "oh I sooo want a girl" and they are even trying to have sex further away from ovulation to get a girl. :wacko: I put a comment like "right now I'd just like to have a healthy baby" to which of course she didn't reply. I'm getting so sick of stupid posts in ttc that I'm starting to put sarcastic comments! :haha: I used to just wak away but not I'm just saying what every other woman in ltttc is thinking.
> 
> So with my temp still going up, nausea for 2 days running I tested to put my mind at ease that AF is here and of course I'm not pregnant and got a very faint line... :rofl: how ridiculous. Of course I only get non-stick beans so I'm not getting my hopes up... lol x
> 
> lol its got to be stuck cos it is still there, i will let hubby peal it off later im not! lol
> 
> it is horrible i just wanted to put something back but i didnt, it amazes me though how many people have replied agreeing with her! they dont know how luck they are, thing is you never know what the outcome is going to be when you get pregnant and i dont mean gender i mean health so surely they should be thinking about that and hoping everything will go smooth rather than crying that they have got one sex rather than the other. Makes me mad :growlmad:
> 
> i am waiting for tomorrows test! has your period got heavier or stayed the same? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is sad. They really don't know how lucky they are. :nope:
> 
> Its lightish... its gone brown now... I half wish that reading would hurry up because if it says "I sense you are pregnant I can get excited but if it says in a few months its anither reason to move on. :wacko: xClick to expand...

and is that strang for you on this cycle day if it was a proper period? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yey for painted walls! Take that Mr daddy long legs! I have a very irrational fear of them so thats one nil to me! :rofl:
> 
> That post in 2nd tri sounds awful. I found one in ttc yesterday where someone was saying "oh I sooo want a girl" and they are even trying to have sex further away from ovulation to get a girl. :wacko: I put a comment like "right now I'd just like to have a healthy baby" to which of course she didn't reply. I'm getting so sick of stupid posts in ttc that I'm starting to put sarcastic comments! :haha: I used to just wak away but not I'm just saying what every other woman in ltttc is thinking.
> 
> So with my temp still going up, nausea for 2 days running I tested to put my mind at ease that AF is here and of course I'm not pregnant and got a very faint line... :rofl: how ridiculous. Of course I only get non-stick beans so I'm not getting my hopes up... lol x
> 
> lol its got to be stuck cos it is still there, i will let hubby peal it off later im not! lol
> 
> it is horrible i just wanted to put something back but i didnt, it amazes me though how many people have replied agreeing with her! they dont know how luck they are, thing is you never know what the outcome is going to be when you get pregnant and i dont mean gender i mean health so surely they should be thinking about that and hoping everything will go smooth rather than crying that they have got one sex rather than the other. Makes me mad :growlmad:
> 
> i am waiting for tomorrows test! has your period got heavier or stayed the same? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is sad. They really don't know how lucky they are. :nope:
> 
> Its lightish... its gone brown now... I half wish that reading would hurry up because if it says "I sense you are pregnant I can get excited but if it says in a few months its anither reason to move on. :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> and is that strang for you on this cycle day if it was a proper period? xxClick to expand...

Yeah its usually heavy today... :shrug:

Right I'm off to bed... got a headache and its getting worse.... x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yey for painted walls! Take that Mr daddy long legs! I have a very irrational fear of them so thats one nil to me! :rofl:
> 
> That post in 2nd tri sounds awful. I found one in ttc yesterday where someone was saying "oh I sooo want a girl" and they are even trying to have sex further away from ovulation to get a girl. :wacko: I put a comment like "right now I'd just like to have a healthy baby" to which of course she didn't reply. I'm getting so sick of stupid posts in ttc that I'm starting to put sarcastic comments! :haha: I used to just wak away but not I'm just saying what every other woman in ltttc is thinking.
> 
> So with my temp still going up, nausea for 2 days running I tested to put my mind at ease that AF is here and of course I'm not pregnant and got a very faint line... :rofl: how ridiculous. Of course I only get non-stick beans so I'm not getting my hopes up... lol x
> 
> lol its got to be stuck cos it is still there, i will let hubby peal it off later im not! lol
> 
> it is horrible i just wanted to put something back but i didnt, it amazes me though how many people have replied agreeing with her! they dont know how luck they are, thing is you never know what the outcome is going to be when you get pregnant and i dont mean gender i mean health so surely they should be thinking about that and hoping everything will go smooth rather than crying that they have got one sex rather than the other. Makes me mad :growlmad:
> 
> i am waiting for tomorrows test! has your period got heavier or stayed the same? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is sad. They really don't know how lucky they are. :nope:
> 
> Its lightish... its gone brown now... I half wish that reading would hurry up because if it says "I sense you are pregnant I can get excited but if it says in a few months its anither reason to move on. :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> and is that strang for you on this cycle day if it was a proper period? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah its usually heavy today... :shrug:
> 
> Right I'm off to bed... got a headache and its getting worse.... xClick to expand...

that is strange, bye bye see you later hope you feel better when you get up xx


----------



## jeffsar

OMG ebs, you need to test again!! poas addict remember! have you got a SD test spare??? x


----------



## jeffsar

Britt, did jeans fit? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Britt, did jeans fit? x

i dont know yet our postoffice is only open until 11:45 so i cant go on my lunch, so i have arranged a re delivery for thursday so will let you know then. I cant wait to get them cos at the min i am living in one pair of jeans or a pair of leggings so another style will be lovely xx


----------



## jeffsar

ah! i know, you kind of give up on loving all your clothes, you become grateful for the comfort! 

i have done exactly NO WORK today, and i should really feel guilty - but i don't! the joys of having my own office! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ah! i know, you kind of give up on loving all your clothes, you become grateful for the comfort!
> 
> i have done exactly NO WORK today, and i should really feel guilty - but i don't! the joys of having my own office! x


yes you do comfort all the way for me now!

lol yes it is nice im same in my office at home on my own working at my pace, but to be honest i get more done when i am on my own, than i did i the office when we used to work there x


----------



## jeffsar

i don't - the minute i get a chance to skive, i do; can you beleive i am a supervisor, ooops! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i don't - the minute i get a chance to skive, i do; can you beleive i am a supervisor, ooops! x

lol thats alright thats why you can get away with it!

what is it that you do? xx


----------



## jeffsar

I work for a logistics company who supply offshore oil rigs with material; I look after a major oil company contract and a team of guys. 
So basically, every time you use your gas heating or hob, I have helped &#61514;

What about you? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> I work for a logistics company who supply offshore oil rigs with material; I look after a major oil company contract and a team of guys.
> So basically, every time you use your gas heating or hob, I have helped &#61514;
> 
> What about you? x

oh right sounds interesting!

i work in accounts, well im not an accountant i am support for accounts for when they struggle to sort their finances out they ring us and pay us to balance their books etc.

did you meet your hubby through your job? xx


----------



## erin7707

morning girls!! :wave:

everything went well at my appt!! I'm measuring 8 weeks, so that's good, I'm not going to change my ticker.. haha. the heartbeat was 152 bpm! Lexi was in her 140's-low 150s.. wonder if that means it's another girl! lol. 
i had to have a pap smear and the second she touched me with the q-tip thing I started cramping instantly.. so I'm not feeling too good at the moment, I'm still feeling crampy and my stomach hurts :(

Here's the pics of the little peanut :)


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> morning girls!! :wave:
> 
> everything went well at my appt!! I'm measuring 8 weeks, so that's good, I'm not going to change my ticker.. haha. the heartbeat was 152 bpm! Lexi was in her 140's-low 150s.. wonder if that means it's another girl! lol.
> i had to have a pap smear and the second she touched me with the q-tip thing I started cramping instantly.. so I'm not feeling too good at the moment, I'm still feeling crampy and my stomach hurts :(
> 
> Here's the pics of the little peanut :)
> 
> View attachment 194712
> 
> 
> View attachment 194713



ahhhh congratulations!!! 

is that symptom enought for you, that you have a baby in there to convince you!

ouch not nice when it causes pains but hopefullyl will ease quickly, have you had a nice soak in the bath to try and ease it? xx


----------



## jeffsar

hello baby erin!!!

congrats hun, now you can stop worrying! x


----------



## erin7707

haha.. yeah, i suppose! still feels surreal b/c of my lack of other symptoms.. but I'm just going to be grateful for none I suppose! :)

my cramps have gone away but now I just feel soooo tired.. I can't wait til Lexi's nap time.. :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> OMG ebs, you need to test again!! poas addict remember! have you got a SD test spare??? x

Yes I have one hidden away. I'm going to use it tomorrow if my temperature continues to rise. x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi baby Erin :hi: :haha:

Erin.... I do have a feeling you're having a girl. I don't know why but when I think about you... I think girl. :shrug: x


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, but she is symptomless like britt......
i'll say boy! x


----------



## erin7707

haha I know! its a toough one!! I really don't know anymore... I was thinking boy for sure, but my dh's mom is very adament it's another girl- she said when we told her we were pregnant she just got this overwhelming feeling..... lol... we'll see.... :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> oooh, but she is symptomless like britt......
> i'll say boy! x

yey! you're getting into the predictions now! :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> haha I know! its a toough one!! I really don't know anymore... I was thinking boy for sure, but my dh's mom is very adament it's another girl- she said when we told her we were pregnant she just got this overwhelming feeling..... lol... we'll see.... :winkwink:

Hey just realised psychic star says boy too and she got your bfp down the day! :wacko:

How long did it take to hear back from Mary for you? x


----------



## britt24

Hi all

just got back from midwife, all is good waters are fine, and she got little mans heart beat straight away along with lots of thuds cos he wouldnt stay still again lol xx


----------



## erin7707

umm I ordered at 8 pm my time, so like 1 am your time (probably her time too) and she got back to me the next am, 7 am my time, so 12 pm your time... did you get an email saying that she'd received your payment? if not I'd use that as an excuse, and say you purchased a reading and spell but didn't know if she had received the payment b/c you didn't get confirmation.. ? i dunno, that's how i usually bug them w/o sounnnnding like i'm bugging them... haha :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> just got back from midwife, all is good waters are fine, and she got little mans heart beat straight away along with lots of thuds cos he wouldnt stay still again lol xx

Naughty little boy! :winkwink: How come you had to see the midwife? Sorry.... I'm still learning about all the appointments through you ladies. :dohh: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> umm I ordered at 8 pm my time, so like 1 am your time (probably her time too) and she got back to me the next am, 7 am my time, so 12 pm your time... did you get an email saying that she'd received your payment? if not I'd use that as an excuse, and say you purchased a reading and spell but didn't know if she had received the payment b/c you didn't get confirmation.. ? i dunno, that's how i usually bug them w/o sounnnnding like i'm bugging them... haha :haha:

haha thats what I just did because I hadn't had anything except my paypal confirmation :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> just got back from midwife, all is good waters are fine, and she got little mans heart beat straight away along with lots of thuds cos he wouldnt stay still again lol xx
> 
> Naughty little boy! :winkwink: How come you had to see the midwife? Sorry.... I'm still learning about all the appointments through you ladies. :dohh: xClick to expand...

i know does this mean i have a naughty one already! oh joys lol 

it was just one of the routine check ups at 16 week, my next one is my scan which isnt midwife at 20 weeks then i see midwife again for bloods etc at 24 weeks then after that i think i see her more often. I think it is less with your second. xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> umm I ordered at 8 pm my time, so like 1 am your time (probably her time too) and she got back to me the next am, 7 am my time, so 12 pm your time... did you get an email saying that she'd received your payment? if not I'd use that as an excuse, and say you purchased a reading and spell but didn't know if she had received the payment b/c you didn't get confirmation.. ? i dunno, that's how i usually bug them w/o sounnnnding like i'm bugging them... haha :haha:
> 
> haha thats what I just did because I hadn't had anything except my paypal confirmation :rofl: xClick to expand...

i cant wait to see what she puts make sure you let us knwo xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> just got back from midwife, all is good waters are fine, and she got little mans heart beat straight away along with lots of thuds cos he wouldnt stay still again lol xx
> 
> Naughty little boy! :winkwink: How come you had to see the midwife? Sorry.... I'm still learning about all the appointments through you ladies. :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> i know does this mean i have a naughty one already! oh joys lol
> 
> it was just one of the routine check ups at 16 week, my next one is my scan which isnt midwife at 20 weeks then i see midwife again for bloods etc at 24 weeks then after that i think i see her more often. I think it is less with your second. xxClick to expand...

Oh thats good. I didn't realise it was so monitored but I'm glad! :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> umm I ordered at 8 pm my time, so like 1 am your time (probably her time too) and she got back to me the next am, 7 am my time, so 12 pm your time... did you get an email saying that she'd received your payment? if not I'd use that as an excuse, and say you purchased a reading and spell but didn't know if she had received the payment b/c you didn't get confirmation.. ? i dunno, that's how i usually bug them w/o sounnnnding like i'm bugging them... haha :haha:
> 
> haha thats what I just did because I hadn't had anything except my paypal confirmation :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant wait to see what she puts make sure you let us knwo xxClick to expand...

i know. i'm dying for her to say... "I sense you are already pregnant!" lol... my boobs hurt so much... I need to poas... :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> just got back from midwife, all is good waters are fine, and she got little mans heart beat straight away along with lots of thuds cos he wouldnt stay still again lol xx
> 
> Naughty little boy! :winkwink: How come you had to see the midwife? Sorry.... I'm still learning about all the appointments through you ladies. :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> i know does this mean i have a naughty one already! oh joys lol
> 
> it was just one of the routine check ups at 16 week, my next one is my scan which isnt midwife at 20 weeks then i see midwife again for bloods etc at 24 weeks then after that i think i see her more often. I think it is less with your second. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thats good. I didn't realise it was so monitored but I'm glad! :thumbup: xClick to expand...


yeah and it is nice cos you can ask her questions and things, i always ask loads cos obviously never done it before and shes really nice x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> umm I ordered at 8 pm my time, so like 1 am your time (probably her time too) and she got back to me the next am, 7 am my time, so 12 pm your time... did you get an email saying that she'd received your payment? if not I'd use that as an excuse, and say you purchased a reading and spell but didn't know if she had received the payment b/c you didn't get confirmation.. ? i dunno, that's how i usually bug them w/o sounnnnding like i'm bugging them... haha :haha:
> 
> haha thats what I just did because I hadn't had anything except my paypal confirmation :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant wait to see what she puts make sure you let us knwo xxClick to expand...
> 
> i know. i'm dying for her to say... "I sense you are already pregnant!" lol... my boobs hurt so much... I need to poas... :rofl: xClick to expand...



oooh i hope so that would be amazing!! i am dying for you to test again just to make sure cos this cycle seems a bit strange to be a normal period xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> umm I ordered at 8 pm my time, so like 1 am your time (probably her time too) and she got back to me the next am, 7 am my time, so 12 pm your time... did you get an email saying that she'd received your payment? if not I'd use that as an excuse, and say you purchased a reading and spell but didn't know if she had received the payment b/c you didn't get confirmation.. ? i dunno, that's how i usually bug them w/o sounnnnding like i'm bugging them... haha :haha:
> 
> haha thats what I just did because I hadn't had anything except my paypal confirmation :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant wait to see what she puts make sure you let us knwo xxClick to expand...
> 
> i know. i'm dying for her to say... "I sense you are already pregnant!" lol... my boobs hurt so much... I need to poas... :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oooh i hope so that would be amazing!! i am dying for you to test again just to make sure cos this cycle seems a bit strange to be a normal period xxClick to expand...

I'm going to do another ic... :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> umm I ordered at 8 pm my time, so like 1 am your time (probably her time too) and she got back to me the next am, 7 am my time, so 12 pm your time... did you get an email saying that she'd received your payment? if not I'd use that as an excuse, and say you purchased a reading and spell but didn't know if she had received the payment b/c you didn't get confirmation.. ? i dunno, that's how i usually bug them w/o sounnnnding like i'm bugging them... haha :haha:
> 
> haha thats what I just did because I hadn't had anything except my paypal confirmation :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant wait to see what she puts make sure you let us knwo xxClick to expand...
> 
> i know. i'm dying for her to say... "I sense you are already pregnant!" lol... my boobs hurt so much... I need to poas... :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oooh i hope so that would be amazing!! i am dying for you to test again just to make sure cos this cycle seems a bit strange to be a normal period xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to do another ic... :haha: xClick to expand...

post a pic once you have done it good luck xx


----------



## ebony2010

Its the same as the one at dinner... very faint. x
 



Attached Files:







1649pm wtf.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Its the same as the one at dinner... very faint. x

i would use a different kind tomorrow if your period hasnt come full flow just to compare the tests x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Its the same as the one at dinner... very faint. x
> 
> i would use a different kind tomorrow if your period hasnt come full flow just to compare the tests xClick to expand...

I have a superdrug test. I might use that if my temp goes up. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Its the same as the one at dinner... very faint. x
> 
> i would use a different kind tomorrow if your period hasnt come full flow just to compare the tests xClick to expand...
> 
> I have a superdrug test. I might use that if my temp goes up. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

i cant wait cos there is defo lines there on those tests!!

do you like dippy/ runny eggs either boiled or fried? xx


----------



## erin7707

lol ebs, you're funny :) I see a vvv faint line too! fx'd!!

so i dont get another scan til i'm 20 weeks! arrrrrrrrgh!!!! :brat: 

i might have to enlist in a few of my ultrasound tech friends to see if they want to 'practice' on me.. ;)


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Its the same as the one at dinner... very faint. x
> 
> i would use a different kind tomorrow if your period hasnt come full flow just to compare the tests xClick to expand...
> 
> I have a superdrug test. I might use that if my temp goes up. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant wait cos there is defo lines there on those tests!!
> 
> do you like dippy/ runny eggs either boiled or fried? xxClick to expand...

Oooh yes... I love dippy egg and soldiers... why? x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> lol ebs, you're funny :) I see a vvv faint line too! fx'd!!
> 
> so i dont get another scan til i'm 20 weeks! arrrrrrrrgh!!!! :brat:
> 
> i might have to enlist in a few of my ultrasound tech friends to see if they want to 'practice' on me.. ;)

Oh no! We get the 12 week and 20 week as standard over here on the nhs and anymore is only if you pay for it or they think something is wrong/had past problems etc..

No reading as yet.... :brat: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Its the same as the one at dinner... very faint. x
> 
> i would use a different kind tomorrow if your period hasnt come full flow just to compare the tests xClick to expand...
> 
> I have a superdrug test. I might use that if my temp goes up. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> i cant wait cos there is defo lines there on those tests!!
> 
> do you like dippy/ runny eggs either boiled or fried? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh yes... I love dippy egg and soldiers... why? xClick to expand...

okay tonight you must have them, cos you cant when your pregnant and god i am really wanting one at the minute lol. i wish i had stocked up before lol.

i dont know why its not something i always ate but right now i could just eat fried eggs with chips to dip in them lol.

Erin yes you defo need to get your friends on board to do that we need more pics before your 20 week scanx


----------



## ebony2010

I have 2 double yolkers in the fridge so I'll have them tonight for you just in case. :winkwink: 

No eggy peggy's for 9 months? :cry: :nope: :haha: x


----------



## erin7707

haha, I will try! ;) It'd be simple if I worked dayshift with them, but we work opposite shifts so i just may have to go in early one day :haha:

normally those are the only scans we get also.. but i got my 12 week u/s early, which is good I guess, but now to go 12 weeks w/o one??? i dooon't think so! lol


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> I have 2 double yolkers in the fridge so I'll have them tonight for you just in case. :winkwink:
> 
> No eggy peggy's for 9 months? :cry: :nope: :haha: x

if you cant have them when you're pregnant then YOU shouldn't have them either!! :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> haha, I will try! ;) It'd be simple if I worked dayshift with them, but we work opposite shifts so i just may have to go in early one day :haha:
> 
> normally those are the only scans we get also.. but i got my 12 week u/s early, which is good I guess, but now to go 12 weeks w/o one??? i dooon't think so! lol

Can you pay for an extra one like Britt had? We can't wait until 20 weeks to see baby Erin!! :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I have 2 double yolkers in the fridge so I'll have them tonight for you just in case. :winkwink:
> 
> No eggy peggy's for 9 months? :cry: :nope: :haha: x

lol thanks i mean for you as well cos if you get a positive test tomorrow thats it you cant have them either so stock up!!

when baby is born, i am going out for a meal and i am going to have pate for starters, then medium steak with stilton on and a fried egg, then a nice big coffee lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 double yolkers in the fridge so I'll have them tonight for you just in case. :winkwink:
> 
> No eggy peggy's for 9 months? :cry: :nope: :haha: x
> 
> if you cant have them when you're pregnant then YOU shouldn't have them either!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

With my track record... I should have them... :haha: x


----------



## britt24

yeah erin cant you pay and have a private one? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 double yolkers in the fridge so I'll have them tonight for you just in case. :winkwink:
> 
> No eggy peggy's for 9 months? :cry: :nope: :haha: x
> 
> lol thanks i mean for you as well cos if you get a positive test tomorrow thats it you cant have them either so stock up!!
> 
> when baby is born, i am going out for a meal and i am going to have pate for starters, then medium steak with stilton on and a fried egg, then a nice big coffee lol xxClick to expand...

:rofl: I love that you have planned you post pregnancy meal! :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 double yolkers in the fridge so I'll have them tonight for you just in case. :winkwink:
> 
> No eggy peggy's for 9 months? :cry: :nope: :haha: x
> 
> lol thanks i mean for you as well cos if you get a positive test tomorrow thats it you cant have them either so stock up!!
> 
> when baby is born, i am going out for a meal and i am going to have pate for starters, then medium steak with stilton on and a fried egg, then a nice big coffee lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I love that you have planned you post pregnancy meal! :rofl: xClick to expand...



you will see it is exactly like when your on a diet you fancy everything you cant have, so i have my meal planned so that i can try and forget them now!

stock up tonight cos after tomorrow mornign you have to say bye bye to these nice yum yum foods as well lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 double yolkers in the fridge so I'll have them tonight for you just in case. :winkwink:
> 
> No eggy peggy's for 9 months? :cry: :nope: :haha: x
> 
> lol thanks i mean for you as well cos if you get a positive test tomorrow thats it you cant have them either so stock up!!
> 
> when baby is born, i am going out for a meal and i am going to have pate for starters, then medium steak with stilton on and a fried egg, then a nice big coffee lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I love that you have planned you post pregnancy meal! :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you will see it is exactly like when your on a diet you fancy everything you cant have, so i have my meal planned so that i can try and forget them now!
> 
> stock up tonight cos after tomorrow mornign you have to say bye bye to these nice yum yum foods as well lol xClick to expand...

Thanks. It would be lovely if I was pregnant but after last time... (bfp's getting darker then chemical) I just don't want to get my hopes up until I see it on a decent test. x


----------



## erin7707

I don't know if they do the private scans around here or not. It'd be nice! I know I could probably get a scan at work, but I wouldn't want to find out the gender without my husband there.. I feel that'd be really mean of me.. haha.


----------



## ebony2010

Got my reading....

Ok I can see you will fall pregnant anytime now & I feel a baby Girl will be born early next year i'm picking up the 22th of march 2012.

I can also pick up a baby boy being born around march 2014.

I can see all pregnancy's and baby's will be healthy .

I've asked her if she sees me being pregnant now... lol... I hope she's wrong though because if I am pregnant I'd be due just before NYE so March would be a few cycles away. :wacko:


----------



## erin7707

ebs, I think she sees things a few months out. She told me May, she told Britchick July, and when Brit told her she got her BFP, she told Mary and she said that she had thought she'd get pregnant before then, but she gave her the latest date just in case. 
so don't feel frustrated about it, like I said.. just do it for the spell :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebs, I think she sees things a few months out. She told me May, she told Britchick July, and when Brit told her she got her BFP, she told Mary and she said that she had thought she'd get pregnant before then, but she gave her the latest date just in case.
> so don't feel frustrated about it, like I said.. just do it for the spell :)

Well it is now cast so fingers crossed. I had to ask her if she could see me being pregnant now though... :haha: Hope she doesn't think I'm being cheeky. :blush: x


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... she replied and said 

"Theres a high chance you could be , i cant pick up right now reason being the pregnancy could be very young"

OMG... roll on tomorrow... I need to test of temp or something.. :rofl: x


----------



## erin7707

ahhhhhhhhhhh omg! fx'd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh omg! fx'd!!!!!!!!!

Talk about my hopes being up now! :dohh: :haha: I hope if I am the fertility spell makes it stick. :happydance: x


----------



## erin7707

i know!!! Me too!!! eeeeeex I'm soooo excited and hopeful for you :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> i know!!! Me too!!! eeeeeex I'm soooo excited and hopeful for you :)

hehe thanks. I'm so excited. :dohh: My boobs still really hurt.. :happydance: bring on tomorrows fmu. :happydance: x


----------



## jeffsar

i can't wait all night - you need to TEST!!!!!!

i have an SD lying around - i could meet you half way with it, should only take us both 5 hours?? LOL!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i can't wait all night - you need to TEST!!!!!!
> 
> i have an SD lying around - i could meet you half way with it, should only take us both 5 hours?? LOL!x

:rofl: I've tested twice today! :dohh:

I'm doing an SD and an ic in the morning. x


----------



## erin7707

ahhh you need to go to bed now so morning comes sooner! lol!!


----------



## jeffsar

has the bleeding stopped now???

guess what, i am sick again! and not impressed. britt, erin - i am SO jealous! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ahhh you need to go to bed now so morning comes sooner! lol!!

:rofl: Its like xmas eve! :rofl:


----------



## erin7707

yikes.. so sorry - hopefully it's just something you ate and it'll be out of your system shortly! 
ebs, you need to change it on your chart to spotting and not menses so I can see your beautiful climbing temps :)


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh you need to go to bed now so morning comes sooner! lol!!
> 
> :rofl: Its like xmas eve! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> has the bleeding stopped now???
> 
> guess what, i am sick again! and not impressed. britt, erin - i am SO jealous! x

Just brown stuff... ugh... :shrug: I'm so scared to get excited because I just didn't cope well last time at all. :nope:

Sick again! :dohh: Oh no! You are going to be like my friend in her 3rd tri and still throwing up about 4 times a day. No wonder you haven't gained wait. My friend is alot thinner than when she started with this pregnancy. x


----------



## erin7707

mine was just brown too ebs! Did you have bright red flow and then now it's just spotting?? You're still in this!! I'm so hopeful!! FX'd!


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Sick again! :dohh: Oh no! You are going to be like my friend in her 3rd tri and still throwing up about 4 times a day. No wonder you haven't gained wait. My friend is alot thinner than when she started with this pregnancy. x

:ignore:

3rd tri sickness?!!?! did i sign on for that??? :dohh:

(i do realise how lucky i am - just feeling very sorry for myself right now!)


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> yikes.. so sorry - hopefully it's just something you ate and it'll be out of your system shortly!

i wish you were right hun, but i've been feeling sick for a week now, and the throwing up started today - looks like i just got a two week holiday from it! x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> mine was just brown too ebs! Did you have bright red flow and then now it's just spotting?? You're still in this!! I'm so hopeful!! FX'd!

Yeah... light red flow yesteday and just brown spotting today. Come on bfp!!!! xxx


----------



## britchick82

erin7707 said:


> ebs, I think she sees things a few months out. She told me May, she told Britchick July, and when Brit told her she got her BFP, she told Mary and she said that she had thought she'd get pregnant before then, but she gave her the latest date just in case.
> so don't feel frustrated about it, like I said.. just do it for the spell :)

Stalking you Erin tehehehe! But yes get the spell,she really is an awesom friendly lady and 150% believe it worked for us!


----------



## jeffsar

britchick82 said:


> Stalking you Erin tehehehe! But yes get the spell,she really is an awesom friendly lady and 150% believe it worked for us!

congrats on the BFP britchick! x


----------



## erin7707

ohh jeffsar-- so sorry :( I do hope it goes away soon for you and your sanity!!! 

ebs, can't wait for the am... I hope it's the pinkest BFP you've ever seen :)

hi britchick!! ebony did get the spell today!! We're hoping that it makes her baby sticky this time :) :)


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, i'm off to bed, see if lying down helps!

ebs, good luck for the morning, lets hope the spell worked and you see good lines!

erin, so pleased scan went well today.

speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## erin7707

goodnight jeffsar, hope you feel better xx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Ok... she replied and said
> 
> "Theres a high chance you could be , i cant pick up right now reason being the pregnancy could be very young"
> 
> OMG... roll on tomorrow... I need to test of temp or something.. :rofl: x

fingers crossed ebs,who was the reading from?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ok... she replied and said
> 
> "Theres a high chance you could be , i cant pick up right now reason being the pregnancy could be very young"
> 
> OMG... roll on tomorrow... I need to test of temp or something.. :rofl: x
> 
> fingers crossed ebs,who was the reading from?Click to expand...

Mary. Erin & Britchick got the reading and fertility spell and fell pregnant straight away. you should get one too when you are ttc again. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

Well... I woke up this morning and my temp was up again and my boobs are still killing me. I have also felt sick (and still do) since I got up. :happydance:

So I did the tests I said I would (ic and superdrug) and I cant believe it... I got lines on both! :happydance: They don't quite show up as well as in the flesh as I take the photos on my phone but here goes. What do you think? I changed my chart to spotting too so it was one continuous chart and it makes me 12dpo. x
 



Attached Files:







P200411_08.28.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5









P200411_08.29.JPG
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3









P200411_08.29b.JPG
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ok... she replied and said
> 
> "Theres a high chance you could be , i cant pick up right now reason being the pregnancy could be very young"
> 
> OMG... roll on tomorrow... I need to test of temp or something.. :rofl: x
> 
> fingers crossed ebs,who was the reading from?Click to expand...
> 
> Mary. Erin & Britchick got the reading and fertility spell and fell pregnant straight away. you should get one too when you are ttc again. :thumbup: xClick to expand...


OMG OMG look at your chart :happydance::happydance:

when are you testing!!! xxx


----------



## britt24

OMG OMG AND THE TESTS!!! i could cry for you i am soooooo happy!!!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> OMG OMG AND THE TESTS!!! i could cry for you i am soooooo happy!!!

Thank you so much Britt. I can't believe it. I really can't. Last cycle when I had that chemical I never made it to a line on an SD. I really didn't think one would come up. :haha:

I showed DH the SD test this morning and told him I might be pregnant and he said "Its a bit faint" :rofl: He doesn't want me to get my hopes up so he's not getting all excited yet as he knows how low I've been in the past. x


----------



## jeffsar

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!

Ebs, i can't believe it!!! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG AND THE TESTS!!! i could cry for you i am soooooo happy!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Britt. I can't believe it. I really can't. Last cycle when I had that chemical I never made it to a line on an SD. I really didn't think one would come up. :haha:
> 
> I showed DH the SD test this morning and told him I might be pregnant and he said "Its a bit faint" :rofl: He doesn't want me to get my hopes up so he's not getting all excited yet as he knows how low I've been in the past. xClick to expand...

No i can understand that, totally hows the bleeding this morning?? maybe you could do a digital in a couple of days or so?? mine showed up 6 days after af was due but it might have showed up before i just didnt think i was pregnant so didnt use it until then x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!
> 
> Ebs, i can't believe it!!! x

:rofl: You can't believe it? :rofl:

You'll also be pleased to know that for the 3rd day running I feel sick! I've never been so glad to feel sick! :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG AND THE TESTS!!! i could cry for you i am soooooo happy!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Britt. I can't believe it. I really can't. Last cycle when I had that chemical I never made it to a line on an SD. I really didn't think one would come up. :haha:
> 
> I showed DH the SD test this morning and told him I might be pregnant and he said "Its a bit faint" :rofl: He doesn't want me to get my hopes up so he's not getting all excited yet as he knows how low I've been in the past. xClick to expand...
> 
> No i can understand that, totally hows the bleeding this morning?? maybe you could do a digital in a couple of days or so?? mine showed up 6 days after af was due but it might have showed up before i just didnt think i was pregnant so didnt use it until then xClick to expand...

There is still a bit of brown when I wipe but not enough to hit my underwear. sorry TMI :blush:

I'm going to see if I get to 15dpo and if I do I'm peeing on a digi :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG AND THE TESTS!!! i could cry for you i am soooooo happy!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Britt. I can't believe it. I really can't. Last cycle when I had that chemical I never made it to a line on an SD. I really didn't think one would come up. :haha:
> 
> I showed DH the SD test this morning and told him I might be pregnant and he said "Its a bit faint" :rofl: He doesn't want me to get my hopes up so he's not getting all excited yet as he knows how low I've been in the past. xClick to expand...
> 
> No i can understand that, totally hows the bleeding this morning?? maybe you could do a digital in a couple of days or so?? mine showed up 6 days after af was due but it might have showed up before i just didnt think i was pregnant so didnt use it until then xClick to expand...
> 
> There is still a bit of brown when I wipe but not enough to hit my underwear. sorry TMI :blush:
> 
> I'm going to see if I get to 15dpo and if I do I'm peeing on a digi :thumbup: xClick to expand...


thats good then cos your period wouldnt have gone now would it so thats a great sign, like it never really come :happydance: :happydance:

so going by previous months you are about 3 days late for period arent you?? so yeah in a couple of days that digi will defo have PREGNANT on it!!!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

It&#8217;s so exciting!!! 
I need you to keep POAS !!!!

WOW, Ebs is pregnant! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Its so exciting!!!
> I need you to keep POAS !!!!
> 
> WOW, Ebs is pregnant! x


it is very, its amazing i cant wait to see her digi, she wont believe it when she takes that. Even after the lines i seen, the pregnant word makes it official on them! :happydance:

i weighed in this morning, i have gained 5 lbs on total so thats good really not as much as i thought so i am on target for this tri xx


----------



## jeffsar

5lbs is nothing! you are still teeny tiny! 

right, i need help with boy names - i have loads of girl ones, but no boys ones. it needs to go nicely with Taylor! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> 5lbs is nothing! you are still teeny tiny!
> 
> right, i need help with boy names - i have loads of girl ones, but no boys ones. it needs to go nicely with Taylor! x


i honestly thought it was more cos when i got on the scales other day i went over 10 stone, but this morning was back to 9 13 so im happy with that so i still have 11lb to play with this tri.

boys names are sooo hard, we only had isaac and Freddy thats it we couldnt think of any more, but if we come up with any i will throw some your way. x


----------



## jeffsar

boys names are tough! i love freddy, really wish my friend hadn't been so selfish and used it for herself, lol! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> boys names are tough! i love freddy, really wish my friend hadn't been so selfish and used it for herself, lol! x

its hard when friends use them, is she a really close friend? or someone who prob wouldnt mind if you used it to x


----------



## jeffsar

my best friend! so can't really do that! although i am tempted, hehe x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> my best friend! so can't really do that! although i am tempted, hehe x

its hard, cos if it was me it wouldnt bother me, just means you really like the name i chose for my baby so more of a compliment than anything. But then my friend wasnt happy when another friend used her babies name for her babies middle name so some people can be funny about it, but i think most people would be fine with it.

Is hers spelt Freddy or Freddie? xx


----------



## jeffsar

It&#8217;s spelt Freddy. I&#8217;m not sure if she&#8217;d be bothered or not, I doubt it, I just think the kids will be around each other so much that it might get confusing!
I really love the name Mitchell; Taylor is obviously a last name as well as a first name, and I just thought Mitchell would tie in with that, and goes well with my last name (which is a howler lol) but hubby HATES it! He really doesn&#8217;t like it! 

I guess I have to hope it&#8217;s a girl! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Its spelt Freddy. Im not sure if shed be bothered or not, I doubt it, I just think the kids will be around each other so much that it might get confusing!
> I really love the name Mitchell; Taylor is obviously a last name as well as a first name, and I just thought Mitchell would tie in with that, and goes well with my last name (which is a howler lol) but hubby HATES it! He really doesnt like it!
> 
> I guess I have to hope its a girl! x


Mitchell is nicem and yeah goes lovely with Taylor, another one we quite liked was Max. 

For Girls i love the name Alice, what girls names have you got? xx


----------



## jeffsar

Hubby&#8217;s old dog was called Max, so don&#8217;t think he&#8217;d go for that!

I love Lexi, Alix, Ava, Darcy, Brooke, Morgan&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. I could go on and on with girls!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG AND THE TESTS!!! i could cry for you i am soooooo happy!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Britt. I can't believe it. I really can't. Last cycle when I had that chemical I never made it to a line on an SD. I really didn't think one would come up. :haha:
> 
> I showed DH the SD test this morning and told him I might be pregnant and he said "Its a bit faint" :rofl: He doesn't want me to get my hopes up so he's not getting all excited yet as he knows how low I've been in the past. xClick to expand...
> 
> No i can understand that, totally hows the bleeding this morning?? maybe you could do a digital in a couple of days or so?? mine showed up 6 days after af was due but it might have showed up before i just didnt think i was pregnant so didnt use it until then xClick to expand...
> 
> There is still a bit of brown when I wipe but not enough to hit my underwear. sorry TMI :blush:
> 
> I'm going to see if I get to 15dpo and if I do I'm peeing on a digi :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats good then cos your period wouldnt have gone now would it so thats a great sign, like it never really come :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> so going by previous months you are about 3 days late for period arent you?? so yeah in a couple of days that digi will defo have PREGNANT on it!!!! xxClick to expand...

I'm not really sure how late I am. :wacko: What with the vit b's changing my luteal phase. :shrug: x


----------



## jeffsar

EEEk, you must be so excited! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Its so exciting!!!
> I need you to keep POAS !!!!
> 
> WOW, Ebs is pregnant! x
> 
> 
> it is very, its amazing i cant wait to see her digi, she wont believe it when she takes that. Even after the lines i seen, the pregnant word makes it official on them! :happydance:
> 
> i weighed in this morning, i have gained 5 lbs on total so thats good really not as much as i thought so i am on target for this tri xxClick to expand...

5lbs is nothing. You've done well only gaining that. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> EEEk, you must be so excited! x

I am but it hasn't sunk in yet. Like Britt said it will seem more real when I see "pregnant" on a digi. :thumbup:

Why do you need boys names when you are having a girl? :haha: I've always like Jacob for a boy. x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hubbys old dog was called Max, so dont think hed go for that!
> 
> I love Lexi, Alix, Ava, Darcy, Brooke, Morgan. I could go on and on with girls!

lol oh yeah prob not a good idea then, i liked Alfie but hubbys old dog was called that so he wouldnt have that.

they are lovely girls names, only prob when you have so many is picking your favourite lol x


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Pregnant Lady! Sorry had to do that made me laugh when you said it to me when i got my bfp that morning.

Jacob is lovely i like that.

i am dying for you to test with the digi!!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

You need to go out and get more SD tests &#8211; I got brill progressions on those, and they are buy 2 get 2 free! 

I have my 20 week scan in 3 hours! I will keep my eye&#8217;s peeled for a willy or three white lines! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> You need to go out and get more SD tests  I got brill progressions on those, and they are buy 2 get 2 free!
> 
> I have my 20 week scan in 3 hours! I will keep my eyes peeled for a willy or three white lines! x



how exciting, yeah let us know if you spot anything. wonder if your dates will change x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i hope they say 'we got it wrong, baby due next week' Lol, i'm big enough for that to happen! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Pregnant Lady! Sorry had to do that made me laugh when you said it to me when i got my bfp that morning.
> 
> Jacob is lovely i like that.
> 
> i am dying for you to test with the digi!!! xx

I like that too! :haha:

I am dying to but too scared in case it says not pregnant. Its only faint on the SD test and they are only 10mui. I think its too early for a digi. x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i hope they say 'we got it wrong, baby due next week' Lol, i'm big enough for that to happen! x

lol i didnt mean change by that much lol

Ebs you need to get one of these

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-x-Clear-Bl...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item27b9deb5bf

£2.50 thats a bargain, then use your digi today then you will have this one for 15dpo!!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> You need to go out and get more SD tests  I got brill progressions on those, and they are buy 2 get 2 free!
> 
> I have my 20 week scan in 3 hours! I will keep my eyes peeled for a willy or three white lines! x

Oh how exciting. Well you post pictures when you get back? I still say girl. :haha: x


----------



## britt24

actually dont get them!!! just seen they are out of date silly me no wonder they are cheap xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i hope they say 'we got it wrong, baby due next week' Lol, i'm big enough for that to happen! x
> 
> lol i didnt mean change by that much lol
> 
> Ebs you need to get one of these
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-x-Clear-Bl...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item27b9deb5bf
> 
> £2.50 thats a bargain, then use your digi today then you will have this one for 15dpo!!! xxClick to expand...

I've seen those. I wonder if they do work ok being so out of date? x


----------



## jeffsar

i would wait - they are 25miu i think, stick with SD for a couple days! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i would wait - they are 25miu i think, stick with SD for a couple days! x

Well a friend is posting me 2 frers today that she doesn't need so I might just do frers accompanied by ic's for the next few days then a digi on 15dpo. 

I really want to do the digis so I have them saying 1-2 then 3-4 then 4+ lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i would wait - they are 25miu i think, stick with SD for a couple days! x
> 
> Well a friend is posting me 2 frers today that she doesn't need so I might just do frers accompanied by ic's for the next few days then a digi on 15dpo.
> 
> I really want to do the digis so I have them saying 1-2 then 3-4 then 4+ lol xClick to expand...

yeah digis are great but then on the other hand, if you get not pregnant now on them it could still mean you are so prob best to wait for them. Make sure you post your test every day that you do so we have pics! xx


----------



## erin7707

:cloud9:YAYYYYYYYY EBS!!!!!!!!!! you know what is crazy. I think the spell already worked! your lines are already deffffffo darker.... I am so flipping excited for you!!!!!!! sticky bean, sticky bean, sticky bean!! Get to the docs tho, you might need to be put on progesterone to stop the spotting and make it a sticky bean like I had to!!! :flower::cloud9::cloud9:



jeffsar said:


> Its spelt Freddy. Im not sure if shed be bothered or not, I doubt it, I just think the kids will be around each other so much that it might get confusing!
> I really love the name Mitchell; Taylor is obviously a last name as well as a first name, and I just thought Mitchell would tie in with that, and goes well with my last name (which is a howler lol) but hubby HATES it! He really doesnt like it!
> 
> I guess I have to hope its a girl! x

don't worry, it is. :haha:



jeffsar said:


> Hubbys old dog was called Max, so dont think hed go for that!
> 
> I love Lexi, Alix, Ava, Darcy, Brooke, Morgan. I could go on and on with girls!

I love Lexi too.... :winkwink: my daughters name! And brooke!


----------



## jeffsar

hi Erin!!!
i will post pics later and you can all guess!

i love the name Lexi, i just noticed it on your ticker!! good choice x


----------



## britt24

Heres my bump pic for 16 +5 days and the jeans i am wearing today fit me perfectly 2 weeks ago lol i am only wearing them cos i am cleaning i dont go out the house in them! lol xx

i think my point is going a bit now?? x
 



Attached Files:







10 - 16 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jeffsar

Britt, your bump is very cute -and reminds me of my first time round!! 
x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Britt, your bump is very cute -and reminds me of my first time round!!
> x

thanks! i cant believe how tight these jeans look on me though lol i should have changed to take that pic really lol x

how are you feeling? did i read you wasnt feeling great again?? x


----------



## jeffsar

since friday i have been throwing up again, but touch wood, today i have felt ok!

i guess i just have to take it day by day - ebs freaked me out though - her friend is still throwing up constantly and she is in third tri! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i would wait - they are 25miu i think, stick with SD for a couple days! x
> 
> Well a friend is posting me 2 frers today that she doesn't need so I might just do frers accompanied by ic's for the next few days then a digi on 15dpo.
> 
> I really want to do the digis so I have them saying 1-2 then 3-4 then 4+ lol xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah digis are great but then on the other hand, if you get not pregnant now on them it could still mean you are so prob best to wait for them. Make sure you post your test every day that you do so we have pics! xxClick to expand...

Of course I will. I can imagine I will be poas for some time. I have about 25 ic's left. :haha: At the beginning of my cycle I ordered 30 opk's and 5 hpt's but got it the wrong way round and got 30 hpts instead. :dohh: x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> since friday i have been throwing up again, but touch wood, today i have felt ok!
> 
> i guess i just have to take it day by day - ebs freaked me out though - her friend is still throwing up constantly and she is in third tri! x


i thought it eased at latest about 15 - 16 weeks, lets hope it was just a one off and you have passed it, did you eat something you hadnt eaten for a bit? that maybe baby is rejecting? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i would wait - they are 25miu i think, stick with SD for a couple days! x
> 
> Well a friend is posting me 2 frers today that she doesn't need so I might just do frers accompanied by ic's for the next few days then a digi on 15dpo.
> 
> I really want to do the digis so I have them saying 1-2 then 3-4 then 4+ lol xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah digis are great but then on the other hand, if you get not pregnant now on them it could still mean you are so prob best to wait for them. Make sure you post your test every day that you do so we have pics! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course I will. I can imagine I will be poas for some time. I have about 25 ic's left. :haha: At the beginning of my cycle I ordered 30 opk's and 5 hpt's but got it the wrong way round and got 30 hpts instead. :dohh: xClick to expand...


Thats it then we want at least 2 a day, when you do a test tomorrow put a pic of each test so we can compare the lines and watch them get darker!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> :cloud9:YAYYYYYYYY EBS!!!!!!!!!! you know what is crazy. I think the spell already worked! your lines are already deffffffo darker.... I am so flipping excited for you!!!!!!! sticky bean, sticky bean, sticky bean!! Get to the docs tho, you might need to be put on progesterone to stop the spotting and make it a sticky bean like I had to!!! :flower::cloud9::cloud9:

Thanks. I know what you mean. Its mybe made it stick this time. :happydance:

The spotting seems to be coming to a halt now. I'm seeing less and less and I wouldn't be surprised if it is all gone by tonight. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Heres my bump pic for 16 +5 days and the jeans i am wearing today fit me perfectly 2 weeks ago lol i am only wearing them cos i am cleaning i dont go out the house in them! lol xx
> 
> i think my point is going a bit now?? x

Wow... you are really starting to show now. :thumbup: and yes its rounding off to make it into a proper bump. :happydance: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> since friday i have been throwing up again, but touch wood, today i have felt ok!
> 
> i guess i just have to take it day by day - ebs freaked me out though - her friend is still throwing up constantly and she is in third tri! x

Sorry if I freaked you out! Yes she is throwing up but I don't think she feels sick all the time. She just eats and throws up like clockwork. AAAANNNDDD she's having a girl. :winkwink: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my bump pic for 16 +5 days and the jeans i am wearing today fit me perfectly 2 weeks ago lol i am only wearing them cos i am cleaning i dont go out the house in them! lol xx
> 
> i think my point is going a bit now?? x
> 
> Wow... you are really starting to show now. :thumbup: and yes its rounding off to make it into a proper bump. :happydance: xClick to expand...

i think this last week it has suddenly all come out, my mum seen me yesterday and said gosh i cant believe how much you have grown since last week, so little man must be piling on the weight now x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i would wait - they are 25miu i think, stick with SD for a couple days! x
> 
> Well a friend is posting me 2 frers today that she doesn't need so I might just do frers accompanied by ic's for the next few days then a digi on 15dpo.
> 
> I really want to do the digis so I have them saying 1-2 then 3-4 then 4+ lol xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah digis are great but then on the other hand, if you get not pregnant now on them it could still mean you are so prob best to wait for them. Make sure you post your test every day that you do so we have pics! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course I will. I can imagine I will be poas for some time. I have about 25 ic's left. :haha: At the beginning of my cycle I ordered 30 opk's and 5 hpt's but got it the wrong way round and got 30 hpts instead. :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats it then we want at least 2 a day, when you do a test tomorrow put a pic of each test so we can compare the lines and watch them get darker!! xxClick to expand...

I hav the lined up on my windowsill so I'll start doing that as of tomorrow. :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my bump pic for 16 +5 days and the jeans i am wearing today fit me perfectly 2 weeks ago lol i am only wearing them cos i am cleaning i dont go out the house in them! lol xx
> 
> i think my point is going a bit now?? x
> 
> Wow... you are really starting to show now. :thumbup: and yes its rounding off to make it into a proper bump. :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> i think this last week it has suddenly all come out, my mum seen me yesterday and said gosh i cant believe how much you have grown since last week, so little man must be piling on the weight now xClick to expand...

Yeah... the photos before were just a tiny bump but its now looking like a baby bump. Is it starting to feel more real? x


----------



## britt24

How Exciting!!!!!! 

This month has just gone great for you, you lost the weight you wanted to hoped the vitamin would give you a push and it did, and got your BFP!!!! and before your appointment which is great!!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

ebs - change your ticker!!!!!!! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my bump pic for 16 +5 days and the jeans i am wearing today fit me perfectly 2 weeks ago lol i am only wearing them cos i am cleaning i dont go out the house in them! lol xx
> 
> i think my point is going a bit now?? x
> 
> Wow... you are really starting to show now. :thumbup: and yes its rounding off to make it into a proper bump. :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> i think this last week it has suddenly all come out, my mum seen me yesterday and said gosh i cant believe how much you have grown since last week, so little man must be piling on the weight now xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... the photos before were just a tiny bump but its now looking like a baby bump. Is it starting to feel more real? xClick to expand...


yeah to be honest it took sunday for it to feel real, cos we seen baby in 4 d on big screen and cos i could make everything out i felt i have seen him properly i would love to go again, i might go a little later about 30 week to see him again lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> How Exciting!!!!!!
> 
> This month has just gone great for you, you lost the weight you wanted to hoped the vitamin would give you a push and it did, and got your BFP!!!! and before your appointment which is great!!! xx

I know. I thought I was totally down on luck. :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs - change your ticker!!!!!!! x

I daren't!!!!!!!!! lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my bump pic for 16 +5 days and the jeans i am wearing today fit me perfectly 2 weeks ago lol i am only wearing them cos i am cleaning i dont go out the house in them! lol xx
> 
> i think my point is going a bit now?? x
> 
> Wow... you are really starting to show now. :thumbup: and yes its rounding off to make it into a proper bump. :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> i think this last week it has suddenly all come out, my mum seen me yesterday and said gosh i cant believe how much you have grown since last week, so little man must be piling on the weight now xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... the photos before were just a tiny bump but its now looking like a baby bump. Is it starting to feel more real? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah to be honest it took sunday for it to feel real, cos we seen baby in 4 d on big screen and cos i could make everything out i felt i have seen him properly i would love to go again, i might go a little later about 30 week to see him again lol xxClick to expand...

For what it costs... you may aswell. x


----------



## jeffsar

the 3d scans are so expensive here - £190 is cheapest i think....
there is a place in Perth, about 2 hrs away that are £80, but fuel means i'm no better off! not sure if i can justify spending that when i've had quite a few 2d scans! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> the 3d scans are so expensive here - £190 is cheapest i think....
> there is a place in Perth, about 2 hrs away that are £80, but fuel means i'm no better off! not sure if i can justify spending that when i've had quite a few 2d scans! x

That is alot of money. They must prey on people desperate to see their babies... like weddings... supid prices. :nope:x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> the 3d scans are so expensive here - £190 is cheapest i think....
> there is a place in Perth, about 2 hrs away that are £80, but fuel means i'm no better off! not sure if i can justify spending that when i've had quite a few 2d scans! x
> 
> That is alot of money. They must prey on people desperate to see their babies... like weddings... supid prices. :nope:xClick to expand...


yeah they do, and they know what it does when you have seen baby once yu are dying to go back to see them again so they know they will get more custom out of you x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya!

scan went brilliant - baby is perfect. 
i am totally convinced it's a boy, the scan looks so much like my son! but hubby says he is convinced he saw three lines and so now is certain it's a girl! 

scan was very detailed, and she took ages, but didn't get brilliant pictures - baby is lying head and bum down! 

see below - not sure you'll be able to guess, one picture of it's giant foot, the other a good shot of the head and spine! x
 



Attached Files:







spine - Copy.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









foot.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ebony2010

Awww baby jeffsar! I love the foot one. She must have been giving you a right good kick there! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

it's been kicking all day! 
i really think it is a boy you know........

we have decided to get a 3d scan -so it's booked the day before my birthday - should get better pics then x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it's been kicking all day!
> i really think it is a boy you know........
> 
> we have decided to get a 3d scan -so it's booked the day before my birthday - should get better pics then x

Ooh how exciting! When is that then? x


----------



## jeffsar

3rd June! i am 30 on the 4th, so hubby say's it can be my treat! plus, i think he is going to find out the sex; but i'm not going to find out! he really wants to know.

how are you feeling? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> 3rd June! i am 30 on the 4th, so hubby say's it can be my treat! plus, i think he is going to find out the sex; but i'm not going to find out! he really wants to know.
> 
> how are you feeling? x

Aww thats so sweet and not long to wait! Will you be able to keep from knowing if your DH knows? You really do have some willpower sticking with team yellow. 

I'm ok... really happy but scared too. I think I'm scared it's all going to be taken away. I know this sounds silly but when do you ring the doctors to go and tell them you're pregnant? x


----------



## jeffsar

i would do it asap; erin is right, they might want to give you progesterone or maybe an early scan - i would call tomorrow. you are bound to be worried after everything.

hun, i am so happy for you x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i would do it asap; erin is right, they might want to give you progesterone or maybe an early scan - i would call tomorrow. you are bound to be worried after everything.
> 
> hun, i am so happy for you x

I'll ring up tomorrow and ask for an appointment. I think my doctor is off at the moment so I'll see who I can get. I might not get in until next week anyway. :shrug:

Thanks. It doesn't seem real at all. :nope: x


----------



## jeffsar

it won't totally feel real until you have a scan - then it hits you!!
when you call up, tell them that you've had two chemicals and say you really need to see someone asap. demand it hun, i would.

right, off to get taylor to bed. congratulations ebs x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Heres my bump pic for 16 +5 days and the jeans i am wearing today fit me perfectly 2 weeks ago lol i am only wearing them cos i am cleaning i dont go out the house in them! lol xx
> 
> i think my point is going a bit now?? x

I think so too!! more round! 



ebony2010 said:


> Awww baby jeffsar! I love the foot one. She must have been giving you a right good kick there! :haha:

:haha: love how you called it a she :) I think it's a girl tooooo :)



jeffsar said:


> 3rd June! i am 30 on the 4th, so hubby say's it can be my treat! plus, i think he is going to find out the sex; but i'm not going to find out! he really wants to know.
> 
> how are you feeling? x

omg! How will he not slip up and call it a she!?!?! 



jeffsar said:
 

> it won't totally feel real until you have a scan - then it hits you!!
> when you call up, tell them that you've had two chemicals and say you really need to see someone asap. demand it hun, i would.
> 
> right, off to get taylor to bed. congratulations ebs x

I agree-- I'd definitely call tomorrow and let them know your story! Good luck!


Nothing new here for me!!! Just wanted to say :hi:!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning! :hi:

Well I think its starting to sink in although when I woke up this morning and took my temp I still thought it would have dropped and AF would turn up. Well up it went again so off I went to poas..

Last night I had a rummage around in my wardrobe and found a frer. I half thought I had one from the other months chemical but thought I must have used it. So this morning I did a frer and another ic. The ic is definately darker today and the frer gave me a nice line. I've also took a photo of the ic's so far, the top one being the latest down to the bottom one which was the first day of testing. they seem to have faded alot so i'm not sure if you can see the progress very well.

I do feel loads better for getting it confirmed on a frer. I might even change my tickers... x
 



Attached Files:







P210411_07.12.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5









P210411_07.14.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5









P210411_07.13.JPG
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Well I think its starting to sink in although when I woke up this morning and took my temp I still thought it would have dropped and AF would turn up. Well up it went again so off I went to poas..
> 
> Last night I had a rummage around in my wardrobe and found a frer. I half thought I had one from the other months chemical but thought I must have used it. So this morning I did a frer and another ic. The ic is definately darker today and the frer gave me a nice line. I've also took a photo of the ic's so far, the top one being the latest down to the bottom one which was the first day of testing. they seem to have faded alot so i'm not sure if you can see the progress very well.
> 
> I do feel loads better for getting it confirmed on a frer. I might even change my tickers... x



wooohoooo thats amazing, dont expect the line to get darker on the cheapr tests, cos mine didnt get darker than that, just wanted to let you know so you dont worry if it doesnt. I really want you to do a digi!!! lol i cant wait. Have you got 1 or 2? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Well I think its starting to sink in although when I woke up this morning and took my temp I still thought it would have dropped and AF would turn up. Well up it went again so off I went to poas..
> 
> Last night I had a rummage around in my wardrobe and found a frer. I half thought I had one from the other months chemical but thought I must have used it. So this morning I did a frer and another ic. The ic is definately darker today and the frer gave me a nice line. I've also took a photo of the ic's so far, the top one being the latest down to the bottom one which was the first day of testing. they seem to have faded alot so i'm not sure if you can see the progress very well.
> 
> I do feel loads better for getting it confirmed on a frer. I might even change my tickers... x
> 
> 
> 
> wooohoooo thats amazing, dont expect the line to get darker on the cheapr tests, cos mine didnt get darker than that, just wanted to let you know so you dont worry if it doesnt. I really want you to do a digi!!! lol i cant wait. Have you got 1 or 2? xxClick to expand...

Ugh... it took me ages to get back on. Just kept getting a screen saying there was a database error. :growlmad:

Thanks for the advise on the ic's. I would have worried. :haha:

I have 1 digi. My friend gave it to me as she didn't need it any more. I have had another look on ebay and they have some for sale that are £4 for 2 delivered that expried in Feb 2011. Would you risk it? I might ask on here somewhere if anyone used an out of date digi. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Well I think its starting to sink in although when I woke up this morning and took my temp I still thought it would have dropped and AF would turn up. Well up it went again so off I went to poas..
> 
> Last night I had a rummage around in my wardrobe and found a frer. I half thought I had one from the other months chemical but thought I must have used it. So this morning I did a frer and another ic. The ic is definately darker today and the frer gave me a nice line. I've also took a photo of the ic's so far, the top one being the latest down to the bottom one which was the first day of testing. they seem to have faded alot so i'm not sure if you can see the progress very well.
> 
> I do feel loads better for getting it confirmed on a frer. I might even change my tickers... x
> 
> 
> 
> wooohoooo thats amazing, dont expect the line to get darker on the cheapr tests, cos mine didnt get darker than that, just wanted to let you know so you dont worry if it doesnt. I really want you to do a digi!!! lol i cant wait. Have you got 1 or 2? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh... it took me ages to get back on. Just kept getting a screen saying there was a database error. :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks for the advise on the ic's. I would have worried. :haha:
> 
> I have 1 digi. My friend gave it to me as she didn't need it any more. I have had another look on ebay and they have some for sale that are £4 for 2 delivered that expried in Feb 2011. Would you risk it? I might ask on here somewhere if anyone used an out of date digi. xClick to expand...


thats only 2 months isnt it, have they got feedback anyone saying they work?

if i was you i would do yours and if it is too early then order one!! if its not you wont need to anyway!!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Well I think its starting to sink in although when I woke up this morning and took my temp I still thought it would have dropped and AF would turn up. Well up it went again so off I went to poas..
> 
> Last night I had a rummage around in my wardrobe and found a frer. I half thought I had one from the other months chemical but thought I must have used it. So this morning I did a frer and another ic. The ic is definately darker today and the frer gave me a nice line. I've also took a photo of the ic's so far, the top one being the latest down to the bottom one which was the first day of testing. they seem to have faded alot so i'm not sure if you can see the progress very well.
> 
> I do feel loads better for getting it confirmed on a frer. I might even change my tickers... x
> 
> 
> 
> wooohoooo thats amazing, dont expect the line to get darker on the cheapr tests, cos mine didnt get darker than that, just wanted to let you know so you dont worry if it doesnt. I really want you to do a digi!!! lol i cant wait. Have you got 1 or 2? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh... it took me ages to get back on. Just kept getting a screen saying there was a database error. :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks for the advise on the ic's. I would have worried. :haha:
> 
> I have 1 digi. My friend gave it to me as she didn't need it any more. I have had another look on ebay and they have some for sale that are £4 for 2 delivered that expried in Feb 2011. Would you risk it? I might ask on here somewhere if anyone used an out of date digi. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats only 2 months isnt it, have they got feedback anyone saying they work?
> 
> if i was you i would do yours and if it is too early then order one!! if its not you wont need to anyway!!! xxClick to expand...

I'll have a look at their feedback.

Going to a friends for the morning in a bit. I don't know how I'll ever keep my mouth shut... lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Well I think its starting to sink in although when I woke up this morning and took my temp I still thought it would have dropped and AF would turn up. Well up it went again so off I went to poas..
> 
> Last night I had a rummage around in my wardrobe and found a frer. I half thought I had one from the other months chemical but thought I must have used it. So this morning I did a frer and another ic. The ic is definately darker today and the frer gave me a nice line. I've also took a photo of the ic's so far, the top one being the latest down to the bottom one which was the first day of testing. they seem to have faded alot so i'm not sure if you can see the progress very well.
> 
> I do feel loads better for getting it confirmed on a frer. I might even change my tickers... x
> 
> 
> 
> wooohoooo thats amazing, dont expect the line to get darker on the cheapr tests, cos mine didnt get darker than that, just wanted to let you know so you dont worry if it doesnt. I really want you to do a digi!!! lol i cant wait. Have you got 1 or 2? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh... it took me ages to get back on. Just kept getting a screen saying there was a database error. :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks for the advise on the ic's. I would have worried. :haha:
> 
> I have 1 digi. My friend gave it to me as she didn't need it any more. I have had another look on ebay and they have some for sale that are £4 for 2 delivered that expried in Feb 2011. Would you risk it? I might ask on here somewhere if anyone used an out of date digi. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats only 2 months isnt it, have they got feedback anyone saying they work?
> 
> if i was you i would do yours and if it is too early then order one!! if its not you wont need to anyway!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll have a look at their feedback.
> 
> Going to a friends for the morning in a bit. I don't know how I'll ever keep my mouth shut... lol xClick to expand...

lol its hard god it was killing me waiting to tell people, in the end everyone knew before my 12 week scan its too long to wait lol xx


----------



## britt24

Has your spotting stopped? xx


----------



## jeffsar

Ebs, that is amazing!!

Get those tickers changed, you are pregnant!!!!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Has your spotting stopped? xx

Tiny bit first thing but hardly anything now so I'm not worried about it.

I had a look at the feedback on the feb 2011 tests and quite a few people had put that they worked ok. Hmmm.... I'll wait and see what saturdays says. x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Ebs, that is amazing!!
> 
> Get those tickers changed, you are pregnant!!!!!!! x


Hi 
Happy Cantaloupe!!! 

xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Ebs, that is amazing!!
> 
> Get those tickers changed, you are pregnant!!!!!!! x

I have changed them... lol

You are a cantelope today! x


----------



## britt24

Jeffsar - Love the scan pic, im not sure though on the sex, but i am going to guess girl just cos you have been different to me.

Ebs - are you really gonna make me wait until saturday!! you know how impatient i am lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls! 

loving the new tickers ebs! but we need more poas porn!!!!!!!

britt, i am totally convinced i am having a boy - but hubby thinks girl! we are having a 3d scan in 6 weeks, those pics might give you a better idea! x


----------



## jeffsar

a cantaloupe - how funny!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> loving the new tickers ebs! but we need more poas porn!!!!!!!
> 
> britt, i am totally convinced i am having a boy - but hubby thinks girl! we are having a 3d scan in 6 weeks, those pics might give you a better idea! x


Ooooh great cant wait to see them, then yes i will have a another guess!

can you get ebs to do a digi!!! lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, if it's on a frer, a digi will work now - do it!!! lol x


----------



## britt24

do you think this dress will be okay for an engagement party. i am struggling to find something dressy to go in, and none of the normal dresses now fit me around the middle so it has to be maternity, i just hope it is going to be dressy enough
 



Attached Files:







image1xl.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









image4xl.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jeffsar

i really like it!
asos have some good maternity dresses x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i really like it!
> asos have some good maternity dresses x

i like it i just dont want to look like i am going to work lol, its so hard finding things to go out in lol and i have ordered it in 8 10 and 12 cos i havent got a clue what size i am in maternity lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

just wear a really nice necklace and some really glam shoes, it'll look good! x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Well I think its starting to sink in although when I woke up this morning and took my temp I still thought it would have dropped and AF would turn up. Well up it went again so off I went to poas..
> 
> Last night I had a rummage around in my wardrobe and found a frer. I half thought I had one from the other months chemical but thought I must have used it. So this morning I did a frer and another ic. The ic is definately darker today and the frer gave me a nice line. I've also took a photo of the ic's so far, the top one being the latest down to the bottom one which was the first day of testing. they seem to have faded alot so i'm not sure if you can see the progress very well.
> 
> I do feel loads better for getting it confirmed on a frer. I might even change my tickers... x

yaaaaaaaay!!!!! i am soooo excited!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9: beautiful lines, and yes, you can def do a digi now that the frer is that dark!!



britt24 said:


> do you think this dress will be okay for an engagement party. i am struggling to find something dressy to go in, and none of the normal dresses now fit me around the middle so it has to be maternity, i just hope it is going to be dressy enough

oooo that is gorrrrrgeous!!!! love it!!!



britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i really like it!
> asos have some good maternity dresses x
> 
> i like it i just dont want to look like i am going to work lol, its so hard finding things to go out in lol and i have ordered it in 8 10 and 12 cos i havent got a clue what size i am in maternity lol xxClick to expand...

usually maternity sizes are the same as reg sizes. love it!


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! how are you? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> just wear a really nice necklace and some really glam shoes, it'll look good! x


thanks well i have some creamy beige shoes and some bangles to match so was gonna wear them to add another colour, although i dont know how long i will last on them cos they are high lol.


----------



## britt24

HI Erin 
Thanks you girls have made me feel better, i was having a clothes downer yesterday when nothing fit lol. But excuse for a new dress i suppose lol

how are you> xx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!! i'm still doing good- nothing new here, just off to work!! still no symptoms! craaaazy! 
jeffsar- are you still feeling sick? hope not!


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!! i'm still doing good- nothing new here, just off to work!! still no symptoms! craaaazy!
> jeffsar- are you still feeling sick? hope not!

a wee bit, but not too bad today. i am so jealous you have no symptoms! x


----------



## mamadonna

congrats ebs i bet ur on :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna!!! how are you feeling? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar,i'm totally frustrated lol,i feel totally fine physically,i feel i am ready to start again but i'm scared incase i'm not healed inside,i'm defo not gonna try this month,,but i wanna start next month


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi jeffsar,i'm totally frustrated lol,i feel totally fine physically,i feel i am ready to start again but i'm scared incase i'm not healed inside,i'm defo not gonna try this month,,but i wanna start next month


Hi why dont you have a read around on the internet see what it says, cos i think doctors are always extra careful so they dont have any come back if something goes wrong, but you never know you could be fine to start again next month xx


----------



## jeffsar

i was told to wait a month after my laparoscopy, i had three stich sites similar to yours and a scar on my ovary; i conceived the month after. 
Just remember to take it easy of you don't feel quite right. 

it's funny how strong the need to TTC is after a loss isn't it - it's all i could think about, so i totally understand. it's nice to see you back by the way x x


----------



## mamadonna

i've read loads lol,some have waited some just go for it. some never fall pg,my dh's nephew's girlfriend has just gone thru the same as me but bless her this was her 2nd so she now has no tubes at all:nope:


----------



## jeffsar

what does your hubby think? x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i was told to wait a month after my laparoscopy, i had three stich sites similar to yours and a scar on my ovary; i conceived the month after.
> Just remember to take it easy of you don't feel quite right.
> 
> it's funny how strong the need to TTC is after a loss isn't it - it's all i could think about, so i totally understand. it's nice to see you back by the way x x

thanks jeffsar,i'm gonna stop my pill(,i didnt wanna take it in the first place) i think it was cos i was so scared it would happen again,but i'm just gonna have to go for it and hope for the best!!


----------



## jeffsar

I would stop it &#8211; you don&#8217;t want to risk it interfering with your cycles. You haven&#8217;t been on it long so it should come out of your system in no time. 
Remember hun, we are here for you, no matter what you decide to do x


----------



## mamadonna

hubby's happy as long as i am,naturally he worries about me but he does like seeing me down,he says as long as i go straight to get checked out as soon as i get a bfp

pill is a low dose anyway so shud come outta my system almost straight away


----------



## jeffsar

i say go for it then hun, just make sure you are ready for it emotionally too x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks jeffsar,i'm ready but i'm just scared it happens again


----------



## jeffsar

i know, ttc is hard enough, even worse after a loss x


----------



## babymaug

totally Just hopped on the psychic train.. I just ordered a reading by gail... I just wonder though are these mailed, or emailed?


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Jeffsar - Love the scan pic, im not sure though on the sex, but i am going to guess girl just cos you have been different to me.
> 
> Ebs - are you really gonna make me wait until saturday!! you know how impatient i am lol xx

haha yes I am going to make you wait! I was to be secure that it says pregnant. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, if it's on a frer, a digi will work now - do it!!! lol x

haha nooooooo I shall wait until saturday. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> do you think this dress will be okay for an engagement party. i am struggling to find something dressy to go in, and none of the normal dresses now fit me around the middle so it has to be maternity, i just hope it is going to be dressy enough

Thats lovely as you can dress it up with jewellery and shoes. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> congrats ebs i bet ur on :cloud9::happydance:

Thanks Mamadonna. I am! It feels so weird! Wishing you were up there with me though. :hugs: x


----------



## ebony2010

babymaug said:


> totally Just hopped on the psychic train.. I just ordered a reading by gail... I just wonder though are these mailed, or emailed?

She emails it to you within a few days I think. x


----------



## britt24

Hi Ebs
Okay i will wait until sat :dohh:
make sure it is first thing though! lol

how are you feeling? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ebs
> Okay i will wait until sat :dohh:
> make sure it is first thing though! lol
> 
> how are you feeling? xx

Good thanks. Really happy. :flower: I'm so relieved to not be worrying about opk's and BDing....:wacko: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> Okay i will wait until sat :dohh:
> make sure it is first thing though! lol
> 
> how are you feeling? xx
> 
> Good thanks. Really happy. :flower: I'm so relieved to not be worrying about opk's and BDing....:wacko: xClick to expand...


i knwo its a bit weird though isnt it, when you think thats it, all done we are having a baby lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> Okay i will wait until sat :dohh:
> make sure it is first thing though! lol
> 
> how are you feeling? xx
> 
> Good thanks. Really happy. :flower: I'm so relieved to not be worrying about opk's and BDing....:wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i knwo its a bit weird though isnt it, when you think thats it, all done we are having a baby lol xxClick to expand...

What do you do with all that extra time? :wacko: lol x


----------



## jeffsar

start online shopping for baby thigns! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> start online shopping for baby thigns! x

haha if I did it would have to be in secret. My DH is sooo superstitious and seems to think we will have nothing in the house until we actually have a baby. :dohh: I'm not sure what planet he;s living on but its not mine! :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

haha, actually, if i am honest, i haven't got a thing this time - after last year i just haven't felt ready to yet. but hubby said to me today 'do you not think it's about time we made a list of things we need.....?' so i guess i will start shopping soon! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, actually, if i am honest, i haven't got a thing this time - after last year i just haven't felt ready to yet. but hubby said to me today 'do you not think it's about time we made a list of things we need.....?' so i guess i will start shopping soon! x

Yeah... well I think I'll be waiting until at least near 20 weeks to start the nursery. I have my list decided in the next week or so though... :rofl: 

I can understand you being caucious after last time though. x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> congrats ebs i bet ur on :cloud9::happydance:
> 
> Thanks Mamadonna. I am! It feels so weird! Wishing you were up there with me though. :hugs: xClick to expand...

i will be soon,you've just got a little head start xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> congrats ebs i bet ur on :cloud9::happydance:
> 
> Thanks Mamadonna. I am! It feels so weird! Wishing you were up there with me though. :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> i will be soon,you've just got a little head start xxClick to expand...

:happydance: I can't wait til we're all pregnant and on our journey together. x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar... when did your MS start? I seem to feel sick every morning for most of the morning. Not enough to be sick... YET... but its definately there.

I'm not complaining though... bring it on! :haha: I could do with it to stop me eating so much anyway... I've been soooo hungry for about a week or more now. :wacko: x


----------



## jeffsar

my ms started at 6 weeks, my hyperemisis sarted at 8 weeks...... the ms was like you describe, just feeling really sick, but the hyperemisis was a whole other ball game - i was getting injections and tablets just to get nutrients to baby and only able to eat things tht wouldn't hurt on the way bak up again - i couldn't even keep water doen at one point.

i really hope yours stays as MS - it's reassuring without taking your life over! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> my ms started at 6 weeks, my hyperemisis sarted at 8 weeks...... the ms was like you describe, just feeling really sick, but the hyperemisis was a whole other ball game - i was getting injections and tablets just to get nutrients to baby and only able to eat things tht wouldn't hurt on the way bak up again - i couldn't even keep water doen at one point.
> 
> i really hope yours stays as MS - it's reassuring without taking your life over! x

Thanks... yeah it reassuring to have the sick feeling and the sore boobs. :thumbup:

How are you? Any plans for the easter weekend? x


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! ebs i'm still so excited for you! has the spotting stopped??
did you make an appt yet?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls! ebs i'm still so excited for you! has the spotting stopped??
> did you make an appt yet?

Hi Erin :hi:

Yeah totally stopped. I was going to ring up this morning but I forgot its a bank holiday so I'll have to wait until Tuesday now. 

How are you? x


----------



## erin7707

i'm good! thanks! I told everyone at work yesterday, so that feels like a bit of a relief at least! 
btw, star was still right with her prediction! :) but i really think it was allllll the fertility spell's doing that got your bean to stick! :) :) :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> i'm good! thanks! I told everyone at work yesterday, so that feels like a bit of a relief at least!
> btw, star was still right with her prediction! :) but i really think it was allllll the fertility spell's doing that got your bean to stick! :) :) :)

That must have been great to tell people! :thumbup: I suppose it is more important in your job with the xrays and stuff? 

Yes she was right! What sex did she predict for you? x


----------



## erin7707

she predicted boy.. we'll see! :)

and yeah, its nice for others to know mostly because they'll look out for me a little better and help out a little more :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> she predicted boy.. we'll see! :)
> 
> and yeah, its nice for others to know mostly because they'll look out for me a little better and help out a little more :)

What do you think you are having? I think you're having a girl. lol x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> she predicted boy.. we'll see! :)
> 
> and yeah, its nice for others to know mostly because they'll look out for me a little better and help out a little more :)
> 
> What do you think you are having? I think you're having a girl. lol xClick to expand...

haha, :shrug: I really have no idea... at first I thought it was definitely a boy, but my mother in-law insists it's a girl, that she had 'this overwhelming feeling come over her that it was another girl'... lol.. I just don't know. My husband said he thinks its another girl too..


----------



## mamadonna

who did your fertility spell ebs?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> who did your fertility spell ebs?

I'll pm it you. Erin pm'd it to me because it wouldn't let her post it on here. x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls! just back from a lovely day out with Taylor. we went to the park to feed ducks and have a picnic. it's one of the rare occasions it's sunny in scotland, need to take advantage of it!

mama, how are you? i think you should get the spell - it may have been coincidence that they got their bfp's, but then again, maybe not! 

ebs, sorry my comp crashed this morning - no easter plans, just relaxing as off on hols next friday, woohoo!! x


----------



## mamadonna

i think i'll get it after my 1st af


----------



## jeffsar

good idea. may as well come out all guns blazing! i hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## mamadonna

:flower: i am thanks jeffsar,i need to move on i have 5 lovely boys that need me so gotta be strong for them


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls! just back from a lovely day out with Taylor. we went to the park to feed ducks and have a picnic. it's one of the rare occasions it's sunny in scotland, need to take advantage of it!
> 
> mama, how are you? i think you should get the spell - it may have been coincidence that they got their bfp's, but then again, maybe not!
> 
> ebs, sorry my comp crashed this morning - no easter plans, just relaxing as off on hols next friday, woohoo!! x

No worries. Ooh a holiday! :happydance: Is this the tenerife holiday? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i think i'll get it after my 1st af

No pressure but DOOOOOOOO IIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Well the wait is over.... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P230411_08.19.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well the wait is over.... :haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

i bet you can't beleive it; seeing it in writing makes it so much more real doesn't it!!!

congrats hun :cloud9:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> No worries. Ooh a holiday! :happydance: Is this the tenerife holiday? x

yep, i leave on Friday! i've ordered my sexy flight socks so i should be ok :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well the wait is over.... :haha:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> i bet you can't beleive it; seeing it in writing makes it so much more real doesn't it!!!
> 
> congrats hun :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes it does make it more real. :yipee: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No worries. Ooh a holiday! :happydance: Is this the tenerife holiday? x
> 
> yep, i leave on Friday! i've ordered my sexy flight socks so i should be ok :haha: xClick to expand...

Oooh nice. do they match your sexy granny pants? :winkwink: x


----------



## jeffsar

and your hubby must believe it now too! so exciting. just need to get mamadonna her bfp and we can be the confused mummies to be! 

heard from dvs lately?x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No worries. Ooh a holiday! :happydance: Is this the tenerife holiday? x
> 
> yep, i leave on Friday! i've ordered my sexy flight socks so i should be ok :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh nice. do they match your sexy granny pants? :winkwink: xClick to expand...

haha, they are totally worse than the granny pants - they are knee high, natural compression socks :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> and your hubby must believe it now too! so exciting. just need to get mamadonna her bfp and we can be the confused mummies to be!
> 
> heard from dvs lately?x

I know... I really hope she gets her bfp soon. :hugs:

No not heard from dvs at all lately. :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No worries. Ooh a holiday! :happydance: Is this the tenerife holiday? x
> 
> yep, i leave on Friday! i've ordered my sexy flight socks so i should be ok :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh nice. do they match your sexy granny pants? :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> haha, they are totally worse than the granny pants - they are knee high, natural compression socks :dohh:Click to expand...

Ooooh lovely! :winkwink: What are the rules on flying? My sister lives down in Cornwall and sometimes I fly down to see her as you an get really cheap flights. x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well the wait is over.... :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: its great when u see them words :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well the wait is over.... :haha:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: its great when u see them words :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

haha thanks Mamadonna! :hugs:

Right I'm off out to a friends to do her nails. Catch you all later and have a lovely day in the sunshine. :flower: x


----------



## jeffsar

morning mamadonna!

was just saying to ebs we need to get you back with us asap - i am sending you sticky baby dust! how you doing?

ebs, you can fly up to 34 weeks i think, as long as you are healthy and wear the lovely granny socks! x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm sure i'll be back soon(i hope)


----------



## jeffsar

i'm sure you will too x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well the wait is over.... :haha:

yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:\\:D/:bunny:

so exciting!!!!


hi girls! so mamadonna, you're not trying this cycle, but you are the one after? I hope you get the spell! :) I'm beginning to think it works miracles! 

jeffsar- I didn't know we had to wear compression socks when we fly! I'll be 11-12 weeks when we take a trip to Georgia, and we'll be flying.. hmm.. guess it won't hurt to wear them.. 

hi britt!!


----------



## mamadonna

yes erin i'll start trying with a fresh new cycle so i have an idea where i am,i got the spell,couldnt help myself :blush:


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! i was told by my MW it is better to wear them as there is no risk in flying for the baby, but due to the unusal blood flow, we are at an increased risk of dvt and swelling - like you say, for £3 ($4.50) it does no harm - although they are hideous!! 

ebs, have you told anyone yet or keeping a secret?? x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> yes erin i'll start trying with a fresh new cycle so i have an idea where i am,i got the spell,couldnt help myself :blush:

:happydance:i'm glad, give yourself a boost! was the reading good?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yes erin i'll start trying with a fresh new cycle so i have an idea where i am,i got the spell,couldnt help myself :blush:

Ooh its so exciting! :happydance: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, have you told anyone yet or keeping a secret?? x

I am telling my Mum when she gets back from my sisters in a few days but we are meant to be keeping it a secret until 12 weeks with everyone else though. I told one of my closest friends though.... :blush: x


----------



## jeffsar

i managed to get to 8 weeks without telling a sole, then after scan at 8 weeks i told my mum, mil, sil and brother. then i didn't tell anyone else until 14 weeks! i had you lot to talk to so it wasn't too hard! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i managed to get to 8 weeks without telling a sole, then after scan at 8 weeks i told my mum, mil, sil and brother. then i didn't tell anyone else until 14 weeks! i had you lot to talk to so it wasn't too hard! x

I can't wait to tell my Mum! :happydance: 2 months is a long time to wait to tell people though... lol... :dohh: I'll have to do with just telling my friend and my Mum. 

How did work take it? Did you take that job they offered you in the end? x


----------



## jeffsar

i told them i couldn't accept it; i really wanted it but that i am pregnant - they called me later that day and said it was still mine if i wanted it! so, i start in the new role 9th May! x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> yes erin i'll start trying with a fresh new cycle so i have an idea where i am,i got the spell,couldnt help myself :blush:
> 
> :happydance:i'm glad, give yourself a boost! was the reading good?Click to expand...

i waiting for it to come thru


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i told them i couldn't accept it; i really wanted it but that i am pregnant - they called me later that day and said it was still mine if i wanted it! so, i start in the new role 9th May! x

Congratulations! Thats fantastic news and they obviously think highly of you. I think it was best to be honest anyway in case it backfired but it obviouly turned out great. x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> yes erin i'll start trying with a fresh new cycle so i have an idea where i am,i got the spell,couldnt help myself :blush:

oh you got it already! haha that's great :) :) it usually has gotten people pregnant on the first cycle that they got the spell on- so hopefully you'll start fresh soon! :)




jeffsar said:


> i told them i couldn't accept it; i really wanted it but that i am pregnant - they called me later that day and said it was still mine if i wanted it! so, i start in the new role 9th May! x

that's great!! congratulations!


----------



## mamadonna

well i started bleeding this morning its either af or a breakthru bleed off coming of the bcp


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> well i started bleeding this morning its either af or a breakthru bleed off coming of the bcp

Whatever it is... I hope it the start of your fresh start. :flower: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> well i started bleeding this morning its either af or a breakthru bleed off coming of the bcp
> 
> Whatever it is... I hope it the start of your fresh start. :flower: xxxClick to expand...

me too!!


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies i'm in a really good mood,the sun is shinning,there's chocolate by the lorry load :haha: and i have my fertility spell,she cast it last nite and she has said a baby girl born next march so my bfp will follow very soon...did she tell any1 not to eat fish??


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies i'm in a really good mood,the sun is shinning,there's chocolate by the lorry load :haha: and i have my fertility spell,she cast it last nite and she has said a baby girl born next march so my bfp will follow very soon...did she tell any1 not to eat fish??

from what i've heard she's told us all different. She told me to take folic acid and increase my water, she told britchick to drink more milk.. so maybe it all depends on the person? i'd probably listen though just to be safe! :) and she predicted all of our bfp's a few months out. she told britchick that she saw her getting pregnant earlier than what she predicted but she goes with the later prediction to be safe. she predicted mine in may and it was march, britchick's in july and it was april. so i don't really believe her readings so much as the spell! :) :cloud9:


----------



## jeffsar

afternoon ladies!

hope everyone is enjoying easter weekend; not so sunny here but nice enough. having a lazy day and enjoying it! x


----------



## erin7707

hi jeffsar! :wave:
Easter is going good so far. This was Lexi's first Easter where we could actually give her an easter basket and she could understand the Easter bunny :) so we hid it in her tent and left a plastic egg trail to her tent. it was cute :)
So I see you're a cantaloupe this week, and you'll be a banana next week... a cantaloupe seems so much bigger than a banana! lol!


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! 
i know, i can't really understand this fruit ticker, some weeks it makes no sense at all!!!

we had an egg hunt today too in the garden, taylor had a blast - he kept asking fo rus to hide them again and agian and again.......... so cute!

well, i just googled weather in tenerife for next 14 days - cloudy?!?!?!!? i will not be impressed!!!!!! hubby say's the 14 day forecasts are not reliable, so here's hoping it changes! x


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies i'm in a really good mood,the sun is shinning,there's chocolate by the lorry load :haha: and i have my fertility spell,she cast it last nite and she has said a baby girl born next march so my bfp will follow very soon...did she tell any1 not to eat fish??
> 
> from what i've heard she's told us all different. She told me to take folic acid and increase my water, she told britchick to drink more milk.. so maybe it all depends on the person? i'd probably listen though just to be safe! :) and she predicted all of our bfp's a few months out. she told britchick that she saw her getting pregnant earlier than what she predicted but she goes with the later prediction to be safe. she predicted mine in may and it was march, britchick's in july and it was april. so i don't really believe her readings so much as the spell! :) :cloud9:Click to expand...

yeah i kno what you mean,i've had enough readings now to kno not to read to much into them :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies i'm in a really good mood,the sun is shinning,there's chocolate by the lorry load :haha: and i have my fertility spell,she cast it last nite and she has said a baby girl born next march so my bfp will follow very soon...did she tell any1 not to eat fish??
> 
> from what i've heard she's told us all different. She told me to take folic acid and increase my water, she told britchick to drink more milk.. so maybe it all depends on the person? i'd probably listen though just to be safe! :) and she predicted all of our bfp's a few months out. she told britchick that she saw her getting pregnant earlier than what she predicted but she goes with the later prediction to be safe. she predicted mine in may and it was march, britchick's in july and it was april. so i don't really believe her readings so much as the spell! :) :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i kno what you mean,i've had enough readings now to kno not to read to much into them :thumbup:Click to expand...

but the spell seems to be worth a go :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies i'm in a really good mood,the sun is shinning,there's chocolate by the lorry load :haha: and i have my fertility spell,she cast it last nite and she has said a baby girl born next march so my bfp will follow very soon...did she tell any1 not to eat fish??

She said a girl for me too and she sees next march for me but I'm due Dec 30th :shrug: So hopefully it means you'll fall pregnant before that! Nothing about fish though... :haha:

Imagine you having a girl after all those boys! Would you like that? x


----------



## jeffsar

evening ebs!

i'm just off to do the bedtime routine, i hope you have had a nice easter weekend! x


----------



## ebony2010

Evening ladies :hi:

Sounds like you've had lovely easters with your kids. They make it so much more special don't they?

We've just got back from the inlaws. Had a lovely sunday dinner and now I am totally full... mmmmm...

Had a bit of a panic this morning. My temp had dropped and I kept feeling like AF had showed up but it was just cm. Took temp again later and it was back up but I am not temping any more. :nope: It just caused stress. :dohh: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening ebs!
> 
> i'm just off to do the bedtime routine, i hope you have had a nice easter weekend! x

Night jeffsar xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Sounds like you've had lovely easters with your kids. They make it so much more special don't they?
> 
> We've just got back from the inlaws. Had a lovely sunday dinner and now I am totally full... mmmmm...
> 
> Had a bit of a panic this morning. My temp had dropped and I kept feeling like AF had showed up but it was just cm. Took temp again later and it was back up but I am not temping any more. :nope: It just caused stress. :dohh: x

step awaaaaaaay from the thermometer :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Sounds like you've had lovely easters with your kids. They make it so much more special don't they?
> 
> We've just got back from the inlaws. Had a lovely sunday dinner and now I am totally full... mmmmm...
> 
> Had a bit of a panic this morning. My temp had dropped and I kept feeling like AF had showed up but it was just cm. Took temp again later and it was back up but I am not temping any more. :nope: It just caused stress. :dohh: x
> 
> step awaaaaaaay from the thermometer :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know! Its such a habit! :dohh: I'm going to stop though and put it away so I can't be tempted.

How are you? x


----------



## DVSVXN

hey ladies sorry had a few dramas in my life to deal with lol.CONGRATES EB on the bfp bet your excited as :D
hows everyone doing?


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Sounds like you've had lovely easters with your kids. They make it so much more special don't they?
> 
> We've just got back from the inlaws. Had a lovely sunday dinner and now I am totally full... mmmmm...
> 
> Had a bit of a panic this morning. My temp had dropped and I kept feeling like AF had showed up but it was just cm. Took temp again later and it was back up but I am not temping any more. :nope: It just caused stress. :dohh: x
> 
> step awaaaaaaay from the thermometer :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I know! Its such a habit! :dohh: I'm going to stop though and put it away so I can't be tempted.
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...

its hard to break the habit!! I understand, but it MUST be done!! stress isn't good for baby :) :hugs: 
I'm doing good- sooooooo stuffed full I could burst from Easter dinner at the moment!! :pop::sick:



DVSVXN said:


> hey ladies sorry had a few dramas in my life to deal with lol.CONGRATES EB on the bfp bet your excited as :D
> hows everyone doing?

hi dvs! how have you been???


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

am i the only one having to work easter monday?! 

nevermind, it's raining here anyway! x


----------



## DVSVXN

im good thanks erin.going back on the pill soon so all my predictions were wrong lol


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> am i the only one having to work easter monday?!
> 
> nevermind, it's raining here anyway! x

Awww Jeffsar! :hugs: Its warmish here but just a bit dull out. x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> im good thanks erin.going back on the pill soon so all my predictions were wrong lol

Hi DVS :hi:

How come you are going back on the pill? :shrug: x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!

hey, just realised you are due the day i got my BFP!!! what a start to the new year eh? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!
> 
> hey, just realised you are due the day i got my BFP!!! what a start to the new year eh? x

Really? FF says I'm due 30th December. I'm hoping I'm late though so :baby: has a January birthday so push it away from xmas. :wacko: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks erin.going back on the pill soon so all my predictions were wrong lol
> 
> Hi DVS :hi:
> 
> How come you are going back on the pill? :shrug: xClick to expand...

Me and my partner split up a few weeks ago so just waiting on my doctors appointment :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks erin.going back on the pill soon so all my predictions were wrong lol
> 
> Hi DVS :hi:
> 
> How come you are going back on the pill? :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> Me and my partner split up a few weeks ago so just waiting on my doctors appointment :dohh:Click to expand...

Aww DVS :hugs: I'm so sorry. xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks erin.going back on the pill soon so all my predictions were wrong lol
> 
> Hi DVS :hi:
> 
> How come you are going back on the pill? :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> Me and my partner split up a few weeks ago so just waiting on my doctors appointment :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww DVS :hugs: I'm so sorry. xxxClick to expand...

thanks hun its weird he wants me back and i want to but i dont think it will work, theres toomuch hurt :(


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks erin.going back on the pill soon so all my predictions were wrong lol
> 
> Hi DVS :hi:
> 
> How come you are going back on the pill? :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> Me and my partner split up a few weeks ago so just waiting on my doctors appointment :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww DVS :hugs: I'm so sorry. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun its weird he wants me back and i want to but i dont think it will work, theres toomuch hurt :(Click to expand...

Maybe give yourself some time to think it all through. x


----------



## DVSVXN

i have been and i just cant see a future there anymore after it all.mayb the time apart will make a difference


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> i have been and i just cant see a future there anymore after it all.mayb the time apart will make a difference

I think time apart gives you time to see things clearly and know what you want or don't want. Well we're here if you need to talk about it. x


----------



## jeffsar

Or&#8230;.Santa could bring bubs early! My friend has a Christmas day baby, and found people were saying &#8216;this is for Christmas and birthday&#8217; which isn&#8217;t fair on a 2 year old,so they picked a date mid year &#8211; June 30th &#8211; where their little boy gets his unofficial birthday present! I think it&#8217;s sweet, and he feels special cos he has two birthdays!


----------



## jeffsar

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks erin.going back on the pill soon so all my predictions were wrong lol
> 
> Hi DVS :hi:
> 
> How come you are going back on the pill? :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> Me and my partner split up a few weeks ago so just waiting on my doctors appointment :dohh:Click to expand...

sorry dvs :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Or.Santa could bring bubs early! My friend has a Christmas day baby, and found people were saying this is for Christmas and birthday which isnt fair on a 2 year old,so they picked a date mid year  June 30th  where their little boy gets his unofficial birthday present! I think its sweet, and he feels special cos he has two birthdays!

Aww thats a lovely idea. A friends daughter was born on boxing day so she always has to have her birthday party with friends a couple of weeks early then just a small family one on her birthday. DH said he didn't want a xmas baby but beggers can't be chosers... lol. I think I was 2 weeks late and so I sort of won't be surprised if my :baby: is. I'd just rather be as far away from xmas as possible so we can take the decorations down after xmas and seperate the birthday if you know what I mean. x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies i'm in a really good mood,the sun is shinning,there's chocolate by the lorry load :haha: and i have my fertility spell,she cast it last nite and she has said a baby girl born next march so my bfp will follow very soon...did she tell any1 not to eat fish??
> 
> She said a girl for me too and she sees next march for me but I'm due Dec 30th :shrug: So hopefully it means you'll fall pregnant before that! Nothing about fish though... :haha:
> 
> Imagine you having a girl after all those boys! Would you like that? xClick to expand...

i would love to have a little girl but really wouldnt be bothered either way


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: so sorry dv


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> She said a girl for me too and she sees next march for me but I'm due Dec 30th :shrug: So hopefully it means you'll fall pregnant before that! Nothing about fish though... :haha:
> 
> Imagine you having a girl after all those boys! Would you like that? x
> 
> i would love to have a little girl but really wouldnt be bothered either wayClick to expand...

Well girl or boy... baby number 6 is hopefully just around the corner. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna! x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar how you doing?


----------



## jeffsar

good thanks, sun burnt from falling asleep outside yesterday! 

tenerife looks like it will be cloudy though so at least i have a wee bit colour lol x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> good thanks, sun burnt from falling asleep outside yesterday!
> 
> tenerife looks like it will be cloudy though so at least i have a wee bit colour lol x

It will still be nice and warm though and a great break away. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i'm looking forward to just being off for a week! x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks ladies :) but im still smiling...some how lol.
hope u all enjoyed easter


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> good thanks, sun burnt from falling asleep outside yesterday!
> 
> tenerife looks like it will be cloudy though so at least i have a wee bit colour lol x

i bet u cant wait for ur jollies


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> good thanks, sun burnt from falling asleep outside yesterday!
> 
> tenerife looks like it will be cloudy though so at least i have a wee bit colour lol x
> 
> i bet u cant wait for ur jolliesClick to expand...

i'm really looking forward to it! just be fine to get away - i'm not even that bothered if weather isn't fab! 

how you doing, feeling quite positive?x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'm feeling ok just need a little patience


----------



## jeffsar

i know, but patience is hard to come by when ttc.....
you need distraction - anything exciting on tv tonight? x


----------



## mamadonna

probably not lol,i'm gonna start decorating sometime this week that should help for a wee while


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> probably not lol,i'm gonna start decorating sometime this week that should help for a wee while

Ooh i love decorating. :thumbup: Great distraction. I've been having a spring clean today and started sorting through my hoarding :haha: yesterday. I've also been looking at wallpaper for one of the walls in our bedroom. I need to get painting too upstairs. Ours is a rented house and the walls need a fresh lick of paint as they look grubby. x


----------



## mamadonna

i love the thought of decorating and i love planning colours etc but i hate the upheavle decorating brings,i need to have a good sort out 1st to get rid of a load of stuff that we dont really need that we keep just incase we ever need it but we probably never will,i need to have a throw out of all zakks old broken toys and to sort thru the lads clothes to find out what new stuff is needed for the summer...wow i'm gonna be busier than i thought lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i love the thought of decorating and i love planning colours etc but i hate the upheavle decorating brings,i need to have a good sort out 1st to get rid of a load of stuff that we dont really need that we keep just incase we ever need it but we probably never will,i need to have a throw out of all zakks old broken toys and to sort thru the lads clothes to find out what new stuff is needed for the summer...wow i'm gonna be busier than i thought lol

Ooh it will be so satifying to get rid of old junk. :thumbup: Great distraction. I know what mean about the upheaval with decorating. It must be a nightmare with a housefull. :wacko: All I have to worry about is the dogs brushing against the walls! :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

Wheres Britt tonight? Must be enjoying her bank holiday weekend. x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> i love the thought of decorating and i love planning colours etc but i hate the upheavle decorating brings,i need to have a good sort out 1st to get rid of a load of stuff that we dont really need that we keep just incase we ever need it but we probably never will,i need to have a throw out of all zakks old broken toys and to sort thru the lads clothes to find out what new stuff is needed for the summer...wow i'm gonna be busier than i thought lol

i've still to do that too - taylor's wardrobe is full and i am convinced over half doesn't fit him! i was going to do it thursday before we leave, but even the thought of it is too much! :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Wheres Britt tonight? Must be enjoying her bank holiday weekend. x

it's weird for me that the telly is all different - today is not a public holiday in scotland, just good friday. so all was back to normal up here today - SO JEALOUS!!! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Wheres Britt tonight? Must be enjoying her bank holiday weekend. x
> 
> it's weird for me that the telly is all different - today is not a public holiday in scotland, just good friday. so all was back to normal up here today - SO JEALOUS!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I forgot Scotland is so different. do you get friday off for the royal wedding? x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, that's a national holiday. and the day we fly, woohoo!!

it's bizzare here - not only are our holidays different to england and wales, each little place has their own holidays too - i am 35 miles from aberdeen, and we have different local holidays! 

not that it matters to me, my work give me extra holidays per year and we get no public holidays! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, that's a national holiday. and the day we fly, woohoo!!
> 
> it's bizzare here - not only are our holidays different to england and wales, each little place has their own holidays too - i am 35 miles from aberdeen, and we have different local holidays!
> 
> not that it matters to me, my work give me extra holidays per year and we get no public holidays! x

Ooh at least you get the extra ones. :thumbup:

Are you packed yet? x


----------



## jeffsar

No!!!!

i have some things looked out and lying on the spare bedroom bed, but other than that, i haven't done much at all! nevermnd, the villa is near a big shopping centre, if i forget something i can always use hubbys visa! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> No!!!!
> 
> i have some things looked out and lying on the spare bedroom bed, but other than that, i haven't done much at all! nevermnd, the villa is near a big shopping centre, if i forget something i can always use hubbys visa! x

haha sounds like a good plan.

Are you having problems with BnB tonight? Its driving me nuts! :wacko: x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i love the thought of decorating and i love planning colours etc but i hate the upheavle decorating brings,i need to have a good sort out 1st to get rid of a load of stuff that we dont really need that we keep just incase we ever need it but we probably never will,i need to have a throw out of all zakks old broken toys and to sort thru the lads clothes to find out what new stuff is needed for the summer...wow i'm gonna be busier than i thought lol
> 
> Ooh it will be so satifying to get rid of old junk. :thumbup: Great distraction. I know what mean about the upheaval with decorating. It must be a nightmare with a housefull. :wacko: All I have to worry about is the dogs brushing against the walls! :haha: xClick to expand...

lol yeah i'm the same here with the dogs


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> Or.Santa could bring bubs early! My friend has a Christmas day baby, and found people were saying this is for Christmas and birthday which isnt fair on a 2 year old,so they picked a date mid year  June 30th  where their little boy gets his unofficial birthday present! I think its sweet, and he feels special cos he has two birthdays!

Lexi, my daughter's, birthday is Jan 10, so only 2 weeks away from Christmas, and we were thinking of doing something special for her 'half-birthday' also.. the new baby could be a Thanksgiving baby! We'll be broke the months of Nov-January! haha. :haha:



ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Wheres Britt tonight? Must be enjoying her bank holiday weekend. x
> 
> it's weird for me that the telly is all different - today is not a public holiday in scotland, just good friday. so all was back to normal up here today - SO JEALOUS!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot Scotland is so different. do you get friday off for the royal wedding? xClick to expand...

hahaha, that's funny to me that you guys get off work that day!!!! 

jeffsar, I didn't have off of work either.. no place around here did! :flower:

dvs, so sorry to hear of the breakup... if it's meant to be you'll be back together, and if it's not meant to be, then at least you didn't get pregnant and bring a child into it only to break up later on.. know what I mean? Good luck to you!

hi mamadonna and britt!! 

I'm doing ok-- just really tired and so sick of the rain we've been having!!


----------



## erin7707

oh! i'm an olive!! :cloud9:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> oh! i'm an olive!! :cloud9:

Hello olive! :haha:

9 weeks and 1 day... its flying by. x


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!

Hope you all had a good break!! 

i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol

Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.

Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!

AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!

xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!!

happy olive erin!

ebs, bnb kicked me off last night - not sure what th eproblem was. sorry i never said goodbye!

britt - welcome to the world of 'nothing fits, i look like a hippo!' now is the time for maternity shopping lol

mama, hope the decorating goes well!

and hello to everyone else! 

afm, i am fine actually, no sickness, baby kicking and sun shining - all good today! x


----------



## britt24

Morning!!

lol yes i am at that stage now, so i think a bit of shopping is in order!

on friday i went to mamas and papas and bought all the nursery soft interior range to go in our nursery, i cant wait to see it all together now!

glad your feeling good, hopefully the crappy bit is totally over for you now.

i cant wait to feel my little man move, i felt a popping feeling this morning but dont know if that was him or trapped wind lol :blush:
xx


----------



## britt24

Forgot to add Jeans are perfect, thanks so much!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

did they fit?? i'm glad you'll get use out of them! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> did they fit?? i'm glad you'll get use out of them! x

Yes the waist is maybe a tiny bit too big, but thats fine i wore a long top and you couldnt see and they will last me now when i get a bit biggerx


----------



## jeffsar

That&#8217;s good, they were a bit small on my thighs and I&#8217;m going for ultimate comfort this time, so glad they are ok for you!

I just checked Tenerife weather report &#8211; it&#8217;s getting sunny now! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Thats good, they were a bit small on my thighs and Im going for ultimate comfort this time, so glad they are ok for you!
> 
> I just checked Tenerife weather report  its getting sunny now! x

thats brilliant, it will be a nicebreak for you. And the weather here for abroad always shows cooler than what it actually is, so i would assume it will be hotter than what they are predicting, thats what i have always found. 

i am so glad we have a short week this week, only today tomorrow and thursday to work then off again for 4 days!! 

and then in a couple of weeks we are off to the seaside! i really hope the weather stays warm in the UK for us for that weekend x


----------



## jeffsar

i hope so - it says it's raining one of the days - wtf??!?! i thought it never rained in spain lol! 

i love the seaside, sunny days cheer me up! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i hope so - it says it's raining one of the days - wtf??!?! i thought it never rained in spain lol!
> 
> i love the seaside, sunny days cheer me up! x


i wouldnt worry about the weather forecast we do that everytime we go abroad and it is never right, it is always better.

yeah me to, hubby likes to go abroad but i have a thing about hospitals abroad so i have said i wont travel whilst pregnant, so he has had to settle for yarmouth this year instead but i like it there i used to go a lot when i was younger and it will be a nice break for us x


----------



## jeffsar

i have bought good travel insurance and got my EH1C card so i'm hoping all will be ok! plus, my doppler will be coming along lol! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i have bought good travel insurance and got my EH1C card so i'm hoping all will be ok! plus, my doppler will be coming along lol! x

yeah everything will be fine, its just me. When we went to egypt i was quite ill when we were there, and the docs wanted to send me into the hospital but i have that fear of everyone needing to go home and me being there on my own and stuff, so i refused to go in i did get better but was quite ill for rest of holiday. Its just a fear i have anyway not just whilst being pregnant.

I wish i hadnt cos i love going abroad xx


----------



## jeffsar

i do too, i keep asking hubby to take a job in dubai, but he's having none of it! x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good break!!
> 
> i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol
> 
> Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!
> 
> AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!
> 
> xx

lol!! lets see bump pics!!

and I agree about the massive loads of CM. yuck! it was like this with my daughter too!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good break!!
> 
> i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol
> 
> Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!
> 
> AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!
> 
> xx
> 
> lol!! lets see bump pics!!Click to expand...

lol its not nice anymore my cute little bump has gone im not eager to take pics anymore lol 

how are you? xx


----------



## erin7707

lol, well that's the fun part!! now you have a real bump! :haha: 

i'm doing good! still feeling fine-- just food/water aversions is all.. lol


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> lol, well that's the fun part!! now you have a real bump! :haha:
> 
> i'm doing good! still feeling fine-- just food/water aversions is all.. lol


yeah looks okay with clothes over it lol i will post my 17+ 5 bump pic tomorrow then you can all see and laugh lol 

good, have you been feeling sick or have you managed to get away with it like me?

can you notice a little bump yet on you? xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good break!!
> 
> i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol
> 
> Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!
> 
> AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!
> 
> xx




britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> lol, well that's the fun part!! now you have a real bump! :haha:
> 
> i'm doing good! still feeling fine-- just food/water aversions is all.. lol
> 
> 
> yeah looks okay with clothes over it lol i will post my 17+ 5 bump pic tomorrow then you can all see and laugh lol
> 
> good, have you been feeling sick or have you managed to get away with it like me?
> 
> can you notice a little bump yet on you? xxClick to expand...

haha ok, good I'll keep an eye out for it! :) :) 

I haven't been sick yet.. the only time I felt a little nauseous is when I'm in the bathroom after I've been in the hot shower and it's all steamy in there.. makes me feel a little queasy sometimes - but nothing else! knock on wood! (or touch wood as you guys say.. hehe)

I notice that I'm gaining weight. ugh. I gained 3 lbs in one week over the holiday, so I've really got to start watching myself!! I still can't tell if I have a baby bump or not because I had the leftover belly from Lexi. :blush:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good break!!
> 
> i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol
> 
> Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!
> 
> AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> lol, well that's the fun part!! now you have a real bump! :haha:
> 
> i'm doing good! still feeling fine-- just food/water aversions is all.. lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah looks okay with clothes over it lol i will post my 17+ 5 bump pic tomorrow then you can all see and laugh lol
> 
> good, have you been feeling sick or have you managed to get away with it like me?
> 
> can you notice a little bump yet on you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha ok, good I'll keep an eye out for it! :) :)
> 
> I haven't been sick yet.. the only time I felt a little nauseous is when I'm in the bathroom after I've been in the hot shower and it's all steamy in there.. makes me feel a little queasy sometimes - but nothing else! knock on wood! (or touch wood as you guys say.. hehe)
> 
> I notice that I'm gaining weight. ugh. I gained 3 lbs in one week over the holiday, so I've really got to start watching myself!! I still can't tell if I have a baby bump or not because I had the leftover belly from Lexi. :blush:Click to expand...


thats what made me feel a bit sick i got out of the shower a few times one day cos i thought i was going to be sick but i wasnt, so it was prob the heat then with me. You might be on the blue team then if you stay sick free with me!

i seemed to put 4lb on really quickly at the start then nothing really after that, but i think i can defo say i will have gained this week when i weigh me tomorrow lol x


----------



## erin7707

yeah, we'll see! of course it probably will be a boy since we just got a girl's name picked out but have no idea for a boy.. lol.. my husband totally thinks it's another girl. I'm craving the same things I did with her.. but I felt nauseous with her by now-- I guess that's really the only difference! but all pregnancies are different so I can't really say one way or the other!


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good break!!
> 
> i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol
> 
> Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!
> 
> AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!
> 
> xx
> 
> lol!! lets see bump pics!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol its not nice anymore my cute little bump has gone im not eager to take pics anymore lol
> 
> how are you? xxClick to expand...

now you understand why i don't ever want to post them, lol! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good break!!
> 
> i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol
> 
> Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!
> 
> AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!
> 
> xx
> 
> lol!! lets see bump pics!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol its not nice anymore my cute little bump has gone im not eager to take pics anymore lol
> 
> how are you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> now you understand why i don't ever want to post them, lol! xClick to expand...

lol it just doesnt look nice anymore, i actually didnt mind it when it was little now even though i moaned that it was weird at least it was small and cute them lol x


----------



## jeffsar

mine has never been cute and little this time round! :dohh:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> mine has never been cute and little this time round! :dohh:

but yours still looks nice though!

and i am now starting to get a hairy belly!! whats that all about!

whens your next bump pic? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good break!!
> 
> i wish you wouldnt all be such chatter boxes, takes me ages to catch up when i havent been on for a few days lol
> 
> Ebs - loving the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: they are amazing arent they!! we went down london this weekend, and i knew you was doing the digi on sat and i was trying to get on, on my phone then in hubby's phone but the pages wouldnt load so i couldnt see lol. How are you feeling?? Preggers?? stop temping, it doesnt matter what your temp does now it might go up and down but it doesnt matter so dont do it then you wont worry. Also you will feel like AF is coming all the time i still get that feeling but you kinda get used to it, and in a couple of weeks you will feel like you have wet yourself with the amount if CM so dont worry that it is AF! i had to change my underwear a few times a day at one point.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good, i will wait for your updates today!
> 
> AFM - The belly has arrived lol, i feel like it has popped out and all my clothes are tight, it was actually funny cos i tried my new dress on i showed you, and hubby said that looks night it actually doesnt look like your pregnant in that, so for a laugh i tried one of my old dresses on i used to go out in and i looked a site lol, it came really short belly hanging out boobs hanging out lol!!
> 
> xx

Ooh a weekend away. Lovely. Hope you enjoyed yourself! 

How funny about you in your old going out dresses! lol! I bet that new dress looks lovely. It looked great in the pciture. 

I have stopped temping! I am feeling sick alot so feeling pregnant in that sense... lol x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!!
> 
> happy olive erin!
> 
> ebs, bnb kicked me off last night - not sure what th eproblem was. sorry i never said goodbye!
> 
> britt - welcome to the world of 'nothing fits, i look like a hippo!' now is the time for maternity shopping lol
> 
> mama, hope the decorating goes well!
> 
> and hello to everyone else!
> 
> afm, i am fine actually, no sickness, baby kicking and sun shining - all good today! x

No worries... it was taking ages for me to even get back on a page. I wonder if they have been doing some work on it? :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> lol yes i am at that stage now, so i think a bit of shopping is in order!
> 
> on friday i went to mamas and papas and bought all the nursery soft interior range to go in our nursery, i cant wait to see it all together now!
> 
> glad your feeling good, hopefully the crappy bit is totally over for you now.
> 
> i cant wait to feel my little man move, i felt a popping feeling this morning but dont know if that was him or trapped wind lol :blush:
> xx

Oh I can't wait to see it all in your nursery! Has the furniture come yet? I went to see my friend today who is 34 weeks pregnant and had a look at her nursery. It is so lovely and she has all these teeny tiny baby grows... its so exciting!!!! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Ebs!!!

hope your okay!

i will update my journal tomorrow with the nursery pics, the tall boy draw set is up and the floor is almost done so i will take a 'so far' pic tomorrow.

have you any ideas for your nursery yet?? and also are you finding out the sex? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Phew... think I have caught up. 

Well I have felt sick all day today... lol. Before today its been every morning all morning but today its all day. :dohh: My friend who I visited today said she felt sick early and threw up for the first time at 4 weeks 5 days which is what I am today. How strange!!! lol I am enjoying it though as its reassuring.

I've been to the doctors today and I have my first midwife appointment next Tuesday!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Phew... think I have caught up.
> 
> Well I have felt sick all day today... lol. Before today its been every morning all morning but today its all day. :dohh: My friend who I visited today said she felt sick early and threw up for the first time at 4 weeks 5 days which is what I am today. How strange!!! lol I am enjoying it though as its reassuring.
> 
> I've been to the doctors today and I have my first midwife appointment next Tuesday!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


ahh poor you with the sickness! but yey for the pregnancy symptoms! lol

how exciting i loved every minute of my first midwife appointment, they last about an hour and its great you can just ask them loads of questions.

and she books your first scan :happydance:

xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Phew... think I have caught up.
> 
> Well I have felt sick all day today... lol. Before today its been every morning all morning but today its all day. :dohh: My friend who I visited today said she felt sick early and threw up for the first time at 4 weeks 5 days which is what I am today. How strange!!! lol I am enjoying it though as its reassuring.
> 
> I've been to the doctors today and I have my first midwife appointment next Tuesday!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> ahh poor you with the sickness! but yey for the pregnancy symptoms! lol
> 
> how exciting i loved every minute of my first midwife appointment, they last about an hour and its great you can just ask them loads of questions.
> 
> and she books your first scan :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I can't wait. It will make it feel so real seeing the midwife and getting a date for the scan will be brilliant! :thumbup: I can start counting down then. :happydance:

The sickness isn't bad, I'm not throwing up but even if I spend the next 8 months with my head down the toilet I'll still feel so lucky. :flower: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ebs!!!
> 
> hope your okay!
> 
> i will update my journal tomorrow with the nursery pics, the tall boy draw set is up and the floor is almost done so i will take a 'so far' pic tomorrow.
> 
> have you any ideas for your nursery yet?? and also are you finding out the sex? xx

Ooh looking forward to those pics!!! :happydance:

I like the gingerbread range from mamas and papas and I'll probably go with a white or pine furniture. I might go and have a look in the co-op in town and see what they have. Also I have ordered the latest mamas and papas catalogue so hopefully that comes soon.

I will definately be finding out the sex (sorry jeffsar :blush:) because my pram decision depends on the sex and if its a girl I'd like to buy dresses etc and if its a boy, then blue etc... Plus I'm impatient and at 20 weeks that will be enough of a wait for me... :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

don't do it ebs!!!!! i can't believe no-one else will stay team yellow! i was actually very shocked at the amount of ladies on here that do find out the sex - it's not that common round here to find out - but that's maybe because our scanning dept. won't tell you and you need to pay private??

my pram is black, and i will buy either a raspberry pink or electric blue cosy insert for it when i know! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> don't do it ebs!!!!! i can't believe no-one else will stay team yellow! i was actually very shocked at the amount of ladies on here that do find out the sex - it's not that common round here to find out - but that's maybe because our scanning dept. won't tell you and you need to pay private??
> 
> my pram is black, and i will buy either a raspberry pink or electric blue cosy insert for it when i know! x

Thats probably it. They tell you here but I know up the road in Sheffield they never used to, not sure if thats still right, because of certain religions wanting boys. 

My friend who I met today knows she is having a girl and calls her by her name already. Its lovely but she says alot of her family on her Dads side don't believe in finding out. I have to out of pure impatience and if I have a girl I was a girly pram and if its a boy, a boyish pram. x


----------



## jeffsar

the reason they won't tell you here is because they got it wrong and got sued by someone, so they changed their policy! 

have you got pics of the pram you like? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> the reason they won't tell you here is because they got it wrong and got sued by someone, so they changed their policy!
> 
> have you got pics of the pram you like? x

Really? Oh dear that is bad.

I'll look up some pics and show you what I have in mind. Mind take me some time... lol... bnb is sooo slow for me tonight! :dohh: x


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it keeps crashing for me too - i'll say night now just in case i get booted off again, lol! x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Phew... think I have caught up.
> 
> Well I have felt sick all day today... lol. Before today its been every morning all morning but today its all day. :dohh: My friend who I visited today said she felt sick early and threw up for the first time at 4 weeks 5 days which is what I am today. How strange!!! lol I am enjoying it though as its reassuring.
> 
> I've been to the doctors today and I have my first midwife appointment next Tuesday!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> ahh poor you with the sickness! but yey for the pregnancy symptoms! lol
> 
> how exciting i loved every minute of my first midwife appointment, they last about an hour and its great you can just ask them loads of questions.
> 
> and she books your first scan :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait. It will make it feel so real seeing the midwife and getting a date for the scan will be brilliant! :thumbup: I can start counting down then. :happydance:
> 
> The sickness isn't bad, I'm not throwing up but even if I spend the next 8 months with my head down the toilet I'll still feel so lucky. :flower: xClick to expand...

awwwwww :hugs::hugs: :flower:



jeffsar said:


> don't do it ebs!!!!! i can't believe no-one else will stay team yellow! i was actually very shocked at the amount of ladies on here that do find out the sex - it's not that common round here to find out - but that's maybe because our scanning dept. won't tell you and you need to pay private??
> 
> my pram is black, and i will buy either a raspberry pink or electric blue cosy insert for it when i know! x

sorry no one will stay team yellow for you-- i'm sure it's because you can't find out the gender without getting a private scan though, where I'm just used to going to find out the gender because that's the norm nowadays!! :shrug: your pram sounds beautiful :)



ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> the reason they won't tell you here is because they got it wrong and got sued by someone, so they changed their policy!
> 
> have you got pics of the pram you like? x
> 
> Really? Oh dear that is bad.
> 
> I'll look up some pics and show you what I have in mind. Mind take me some time... lol... bnb is sooo slow for me tonight! :dohh: xClick to expand...

mine is soooooooo slow too!!!! so frustrating!


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls! i'm very tired today - baby kicked me awake (i.e kicked my bladder!) so i've been up for a while! 

weatehr sunny again - thinking of playing the pregnancy card at work at leaving early - i am bad!! 

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, it keeps crashing for me too - i'll say night now just in case i get booted off again, lol! x

sorry.... I must have got booted off before you... lol

Here are the 2 prams I like as promised ...
 



Attached Files:







mimi.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2









mamas-papas-skate-pushchair-indigo-denim.jpeg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## britt24

Morning 

sounds like you have a wriggler in there! why not you have the card so why not play it lol! xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls! i'm very tired today - baby kicked me awake (i.e kicked my bladder!) so i've been up for a while!
> 
> weatehr sunny again - thinking of playing the pregnancy card at work at leaving early - i am bad!!
> 
> x

hehe do it! :haha: x


----------



## britt24

Morning Ebs!

i really like both them! pram are a tough one there are so many nice ones hard to decide x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ebs!
> 
> i really like both them! pram are a tough one there are so many nice ones hard to decide x

I know! I went to a baby shop yesterday with a friend and saw the Stokky in the flesh for the first time. It looks a bit weird when I see it in pictures but actually looked alot nicer than I thought in the flesh. x


----------



## jeffsar

i like them both too!

my pram is below - it does everything; car seat attaches to frame, pushchair faces forward or away from parent, carry cot lasts good few months........ hence why i can stay team yellow!! x
 



Attached Files:







large-oyster-carrycot-plush-black.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i like them both too!
> 
> my pram is below - it does everything; car seat attaches to frame, pushchair faces forward or away from parent, carry cot lasts good few months........ hence why i can stay team yellow!! x

Oh thats nice! :thumbup: Yeah that is one of the reasons I have chosen those 2 because they do those things. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ebs!
> 
> i really like both them! pram are a tough one there are so many nice ones hard to decide x
> 
> I know! I went to a baby shop yesterday with a friend and saw the Stokky in the flesh for the first time. It looks a bit weird when I see it in pictures but actually looked alot nicer than I thought in the flesh. xClick to expand...


which baby shop did you go to, i am struggling to find other shops that do prams. Dont forget to visit Bristols in Sutton before you buy one.

i think i have settled for this one but cant decide if i should have this one which is linen or they have just bought it out in a navy blue x
 



Attached Files:







imagesCAQZ93ZK.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## britt24

thats nice jeffsar, i think as well if you buy nice coloured blankets etc they make your colours dont they so can go girl or boy with the interior of the pram. Will look lovely x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ebs!
> 
> i really like both them! pram are a tough one there are so many nice ones hard to decide x
> 
> I know! I went to a baby shop yesterday with a friend and saw the Stokky in the flesh for the first time. It looks a bit weird when I see it in pictures but actually looked alot nicer than I thought in the flesh. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> which baby shop did you go to, i am struggling to find other shops that do prams. Dont forget to visit Bristols in Sutton before you buy one.
> 
> i think i have settled for this one but cant decide if i should have this one which is linen or they have just bought it out in a navy blue xClick to expand...

I went to Giraffe on Chatsworth Road. I'm sure they had your pram in that colour! :thumbup:

Yes I will definately go there. I'll take my Mum. I think I'll probably buy mine 2nd hand anyway but its worth looking for other stuff too. x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> thats nice jeffsar, i think as well if you buy nice coloured blankets etc they make your colours dont they so can go girl or boy with the interior of the pram. Will look lovely x

yeah, i got a really trendy electric blue insert for it last time, it really brightened it up, and i checked the company i got it from, and they have bright raspberry pink ones, so i'll get one of thise if it's a girl! x


----------



## jeffsar

try websites like rascalbabies and online4baby - they have some brilliant offers on x


----------



## britt24

okay are you ready this is my bump pic!!! 

i dont know where this has come from lol x
 



Attached Files:







11 - 17 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

Oh wow Britt! That is a proper bump and so cute! :happydance: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Oh wow Britt! That is a proper bump and so cute! :happydance: x

the only thing i would like to know, is my baby is only 14cm long so whats in the rest ??? lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Britt! That is a proper bump and so cute! :happydance: x
> 
> the only thing i would like to know, is my baby is only 14cm long so whats in the rest ??? lol xClick to expand...

lol... water.. placenta... you name it... its in there... :rofl: x


----------



## jeffsar

your vital organs, lol!!! they have all been squished up above uterus! x


----------



## britt24

lol its just scary how big it will get when baby grows even more if it is this big when he is only 14cm!!

jeffsar i need to see your bump see if i am catching you up!!

another few weeks ebs you will be posting yours!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> lol its just scary how big it will get when baby grows even more if it is this big when he is only 14cm!!
> 
> jeffsar i need to see your bump see if i am catching you up!!
> 
> another few weeks ebs you will be posting yours!! xx

Now here lies the problem... :haha: I'm quite a bit bigger than you ladies and my bump was quite big before pregnancy so if I post a pic you'll think I'm 6 months gone already... :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol its just scary how big it will get when baby grows even more if it is this big when he is only 14cm!!
> 
> jeffsar i need to see your bump see if i am catching you up!!
> 
> another few weeks ebs you will be posting yours!! xx
> 
> Now here lies the problem... :haha: I'm quite a bit bigger than you ladies and my bump was quite big before pregnancy so if I post a pic you'll think I'm 6 months gone already... :rofl: xClick to expand...


that doesnt matter! you will go a different shape so we need to see!! i love bump pics!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol its just scary how big it will get when baby grows even more if it is this big when he is only 14cm!!
> 
> jeffsar i need to see your bump see if i am catching you up!!
> 
> another few weeks ebs you will be posting yours!! xx
> 
> Now here lies the problem... :haha: I'm quite a bit bigger than you ladies and my bump was quite big before pregnancy so if I post a pic you'll think I'm 6 months gone already... :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesnt matter! you will go a different shape so we need to see!! i love bump pics!! xxClick to expand...

I will think about it... lol xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol its just scary how big it will get when baby grows even more if it is this big when he is only 14cm!!
> 
> jeffsar i need to see your bump see if i am catching you up!!
> 
> another few weeks ebs you will be posting yours!! xx
> 
> Now here lies the problem... :haha: I'm quite a bit bigger than you ladies and my bump was quite big before pregnancy so if I post a pic you'll think I'm 6 months gone already... :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesnt matter! you will go a different shape so we need to see!! i love bump pics!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I will think about it... lol xxClick to expand...


:happydance: ill talk you into it!! lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol its just scary how big it will get when baby grows even more if it is this big when he is only 14cm!!
> 
> jeffsar i need to see your bump see if i am catching you up!!
> 
> another few weeks ebs you will be posting yours!! xx
> 
> Now here lies the problem... :haha: I'm quite a bit bigger than you ladies and my bump was quite big before pregnancy so if I post a pic you'll think I'm 6 months gone already... :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesnt matter! you will go a different shape so we need to see!! i love bump pics!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I will think about it... lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance: ill talk you into it!! lol xxClick to expand...

I'll maybe take a photo and see how bad it is to start with... lol.. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol its just scary how big it will get when baby grows even more if it is this big when he is only 14cm!!
> 
> jeffsar i need to see your bump see if i am catching you up!!
> 
> another few weeks ebs you will be posting yours!! xx
> 
> Now here lies the problem... :haha: I'm quite a bit bigger than you ladies and my bump was quite big before pregnancy so if I post a pic you'll think I'm 6 months gone already... :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesnt matter! you will go a different shape so we need to see!! i love bump pics!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I will think about it... lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :happydance: ill talk you into it!! lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll maybe take a photo and see how bad it is to start with... lol.. xClick to expand...

lol i know a lot of people are the other way around but i thought my bump felt so much bigger than it looks on the pics.

so what do you think made this cycle ebs? being more laid back, the weight loss or the vitamin?? or maybe it was all 3 working together x


----------



## ebony2010

I think it was a mixture of the diet (eating really healthy), the vitamins and the HSG clearing the cobwebs out of my tubes. :haha: DH once saw one of the woman on loose women saying her friend just needed a "peeshooter up her tubes" so he always said it to me... lol. Then after the HSG he might have been right... :rofl:

So now its just the countdown for you... :happydance: Have you decided on any names? x


----------



## jeffsar

I&#8217;ll do my next bump pic after my holiday &#8211; so I can pass all the ice cream off as bubs growing!! 

Ebs, we need bump pics &#8211; it can&#8217;t look any worse than mine, someone said to me yesterday, oooh, not long now! and I was like hmmm, yeah&#8230;&#8230; fibber, I have ages to go! x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I think it was a mixture of the diet (eating really healthy), the vitamins and the HSG clearing the cobwebs out of my tubes. :haha: DH once saw one of the woman on loose women saying her friend just needed a "peeshooter up her tubes" so he always said it to me... lol. Then after the HSG he might have been right... :rofl:
> 
> So now its just the countdown for you... :happydance: Have you decided on any names? x

lol yeah it might well have been that! and you defo seemed more laid back and relaxed this month.

yeah at the min we like Freddy that seems to have stuck with us last few weeks but we will see lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Ill do my next bump pic after my holiday  so I can pass all the ice cream off as bubs growing!!
> 
> Ebs, we need bump pics  it cant look any worse than mine, someone said to me yesterday, oooh, not long now! and I was like hmmm, yeah fibber, I have ages to go! x

I might do one at 5 weeks and then weekly ones but it depends how bad they look... lol. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I think it was a mixture of the diet (eating really healthy), the vitamins and the HSG clearing the cobwebs out of my tubes. :haha: DH once saw one of the woman on loose women saying her friend just needed a "peeshooter up her tubes" so he always said it to me... lol. Then after the HSG he might have been right... :rofl:
> 
> So now its just the countdown for you... :happydance: Have you decided on any names? x
> 
> lol yeah it might well have been that! and you defo seemed more laid back and relaxed this month.
> 
> yeah at the min we like Freddy that seems to have stuck with us last few weeks but we will see lol xxClick to expand...

I actually felt quite stressed after the HSG this cycle and just thought sod it... lol.. Must have worked.

Freddy is cute. :thumbup: I really like that.

Jeffsar... any favourites for you? x


----------



## jeffsar

Lexi and Mitchell are my fav's - but hubby doesn't like Mitchell! 
so, i need boy name suggestions! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Lexi and Mitchell are my fav's - but hubby doesn't like Mitchell!
> so, i need boy name suggestions! x

They are lovely. Its a shame he doesn't like Mitchell though. :nope: x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Lexi and Mitchell are my fav's - but hubby doesn't like Mitchell!
> so, i need boy name suggestions! x

boys are so hard to pick names for, i think thats why we only have one name lol, girls we had a few if i think of any i will pass them on to you.

i like lexi and mitchell though, i know someone who has a little girl called lexi and she is so cute think that makes you like the name even more lol x


----------



## jeffsar

Well, my hubby didn&#8217;t really love the name Taylor to start with, but after watching me in labour and pushing him out he said it was totally my decision! And now he loves the name. the only thing that annoys us both is people calling him &#8216;Tyler&#8217;. I feel like shouting &#8216;his name is TAYLOR&#8217; but I just ignore it now! 

Hopefully if another wee boy pops out, he&#8217;ll let me pick again! x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Lexi and Mitchell are my fav's - but hubby doesn't like Mitchell!
> so, i need boy name suggestions! x
> 
> boys are so hard to pick names for, i think thats why we only have one name lol, girls we had a few if i think of any i will pass them on to you.
> 
> i like lexi and mitchell though, i know someone who has a little girl called lexi and she is so cute think that makes you like the name even more lol xClick to expand...

I know someone who has a little girl named Lexi too... and it is an adoooooorable name.. :) :winkwink:

DH and I have decided on Lilah Jane for a girl.. and still up in the air for a boy! Nooo idea!! :( 

I'm off to work today, girls, so I wont' be on much, but I just wanted to say hi, and things are going good!


----------



## jeffsar

have a good day Erin! x


----------



## britt24

Dont know if this will be useful for anyone but it is a code to use online to get £15 off £60 at new look 

NLROYWED


xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Dont know if this will be useful for anyone but it is a code to use online to get £15 off £60 at new look
> 
> NLROYWED
> 
> 
> xx

Ooh have you been shopping at New Look? :winkwink: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Dont know if this will be useful for anyone but it is a code to use online to get £15 off £60 at new look
> 
> NLROYWED
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Ooh have you been shopping at New Look? :winkwink: xClick to expand...


i have now i found that lol, we go away in a couple of weeks and i just needed some maternity clothes so i had picked a few things then got an email through with this code so meant i got £62.96 worth of clothes for 47.96 bargain, makes it easier to break to hubby this way lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Dont know if this will be useful for anyone but it is a code to use online to get £15 off £60 at new look
> 
> NLROYWED
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Ooh have you been shopping at New Look? :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i have now i found that lol, we go away in a couple of weeks and i just needed some maternity clothes so i had picked a few things then got an email through with this code so meant i got £62.96 worth of clothes for 47.96 bargain, makes it easier to break to hubby this way lol xxClick to expand...

haha nice one! They have some nice things on there. :thumbup: I think mamas and papas have some clothes in the sale online at the moment too. I'm dying to go to the outlet shop again... lol... they had some lovely clothes in last time I went. :happydance: 

When did you first feel you needed maternity clothes? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Dont know if this will be useful for anyone but it is a code to use online to get £15 off £60 at new look
> 
> NLROYWED
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Ooh have you been shopping at New Look? :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i have now i found that lol, we go away in a couple of weeks and i just needed some maternity clothes so i had picked a few things then got an email through with this code so meant i got £62.96 worth of clothes for 47.96 bargain, makes it easier to break to hubby this way lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha nice one! They have some nice things on there. :thumbup: I think mamas and papas have some clothes in the sale online at the moment too. I'm dying to go to the outlet shop again... lol... they had some lovely clothes in last time I went. :happydance:
> 
> When did you first feel you needed maternity clothes? xClick to expand...


well it was strange cos although my stomach wasnt growing i felt sensitive around that area right from start really, so my normal tight skinny jeans werent really comfy, so i wore leggings only, then it wasnt until this last week - 2 weeks i have worn any maternity just stuck to loose tops and leggings. 

i have to go to the docs in the morning :cry: bubba is making my asthma bad, i thought i had actually grown out of it, cos i have used my inhaler in months but since yesterday i need it all the time and i am getting to the point today i am really struggling getting my breath and keep having to have my inhaler all the time, so i think i need to go and see the doc, but i dont know how i stand about taking steriods and things whilts pregnant xx


----------



## ebony2010

Awww Britt. :hugs: I'm sure there must be something they can do for you. It must be the pressure on your lungs etc maybe? Well I hope they can sort you out so you feel better. 

I have been living in leggings for a while too so even when I've been hugely bloated its been ok but I can imagine jeans not feeling that comfortable at times. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Awww Britt. :hugs: I'm sure there must be something they can do for you. It must be the pressure on your lungs etc maybe? Well I hope they can sort you out so you feel better.
> 
> I have been living in leggings for a while too so even when I've been hugely bloated its been ok but I can imagine jeans not feeling that comfortable at times. x


Thanks i hope they can, steriods normally sort it straight away but not sure if i could have them or not with being pregnant but we will see what they say in the morning, if it gets worse tonight i might have to go up before.

yeah leggings have been a god send to me its all i have lived in until these maternity jeans fit me, so i would stick with them cos you might find you are sensitive like i did as well xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Awww Britt. :hugs: I'm sure there must be something they can do for you. It must be the pressure on your lungs etc maybe? Well I hope they can sort you out so you feel better.
> 
> I have been living in leggings for a while too so even when I've been hugely bloated its been ok but I can imagine jeans not feeling that comfortable at times. x
> 
> 
> Thanks i hope they can, steriods normally sort it straight away but not sure if i could have them or not with being pregnant but we will see what they say in the morning, if it gets worse tonight i might have to go up before.
> 
> yeah leggings have been a god send to me its all i have lived in until these maternity jeans fit me, so i would stick with them cos you might find you are sensitive like i did as well xxClick to expand...

If in doubt just go to A&E and get sorted. I don't suffer from asthma but I can imagine its quite panicky not being able to catch your breath. x


----------



## mamadonna

happy appleseed ebs


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

happy appleseed ebs! 

hi mamadonna, how you doing?

1 more sleep til my hols, woohoo! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> happy appleseed ebs

hehe thank you Mamadonna. :hugs: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> happy appleseed ebs!
> 
> hi mamadonna, how you doing?
> 
> 1 more sleep til my hols, woohoo! x

Happy banana! lol

1 more sleep! Ooooh how exciting! Is Taylor excited? x


----------



## jeffsar

He is hyper!
We asked him last night if he would like to go swimming with dolphins and he was totally excited! I won&#8217;t be able to go in the water with them but I&#8217;ll take the video camera! 
Did you know that as dolphins communicate with sonar, they will know I&#8217;m pregnant and see baby!! This makes them confused and so they can get a bit excited, which is why I won&#8217;t be allowed in the water. Nevermind, a couple hours sunbathing on a boat will do for me! 

How you feeling? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> He is hyper!
> We asked him last night if he would like to go swimming with dolphins and he was totally excited! I wont be able to go in the water with them but Ill take the video camera!
> Did you know that as dolphins communicate with sonar, they will know Im pregnant and see baby!! This makes them confused and so they can get a bit excited, which is why I wont be allowed in the water. Nevermind, a couple hours sunbathing on a boat will do for me!
> 
> How you feeling? x

Oh bless him! :flower: 

I didn't know that! Isn't it weird what animals pick up? Apparently cats and dogs pick up on pregnancy. We have 2 dogs and I haven't noticed anything yet but maybe its too early.

Well you'll be pleased to know that I still feel :sick: every day but I've not thrown up yet. I'm enjoying it though because it makes me feel like I'm pregnant. I think I would be a wreck if I didn't have any symptoms! lol

Right I'm off because DH will be home for his lunch soon. Back later of course though... :haha: x


----------



## mamadonna

happy banana jeffsar,some of these fruit comparisons are barmey lol

i hope u have a fab holiday :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> happy banana jeffsar,some of these fruit comparisons are barmey lol
> 
> i hope u have a fab holiday :happydance:

thanks hun!

i know, how can i go from a cataloupe melon to a fricking banana; unless we are talking a GM banana :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls, i have just finished packing and i'm exhausted! 
just wanted to say goodbye to you all and i'll speak to you all next week; i hope everyone keeps well - i have no fancy internet phone so unless i can get wifi on ipad i'll be awol!

speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening girls, i have just finished packing and i'm exhausted!
> just wanted to say goodbye to you all and i'll speak to you all next week; i hope everyone keeps well - i have no fancy internet phone so unless i can get wifi on ipad i'll be awol!
> 
> speak to you all soon xxx

Have a lovely holiday Jeffsar!!! Can't wait to hear all about it. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies! :hi:

I got some more clearble digi's... :blush: I got them at a good price and I really wanted to see 1-2, then 2-3 and finally 3+ for reassurance really and fun!:haha:

Anyway did 2 ic's this morning which are now soooo dark and after the digi 6 days ago which was 1-2 I got one this morning that said 3+ :shrug: lol. I am 21dpo today but still... lol...

Watching the royal wedding and my hormones must be on the rise as I cried as soon as I saw William & Harry all dressed up and just keep blubbering! :cry: :haha: Good job DH isn't here or he'd be laughing at me. :haha:

Hope you're all ok. xxx
 



Attached Files:







P290411_08.21.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 0









P290411_08.38.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance::happydance::happydance:thats great 3+ on a digi :wohoo:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:thats great 3+ on a digi :wohoo:

Hi Mamadonna! :hi:

How are you? x


----------



## ebony2010

Hey Britt... just wondering how you got on at the doctors. Hope everything went ok and they could help your breathing. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebony,i'm good,just wish i new where i was in my cycle,time to get some opks i think!

hows u?has it all sunk in yet?


----------



## DVSVXN

how are you lovely ladies?missed chatting to you


----------



## mamadonna

hi dv,how u been?


----------



## DVSVXN

awesome thanks hun just been at the bfs house a but lately.
We both been getting broody opsie.
Hows things with you?


----------



## mamadonna

are u's back together,sorry u mite have said something earlier on that i havent read


----------



## DVSVXN

nope Im seeing someone else so going back on the pill.We were talking about baby names last night was cute


----------



## mamadonna

aw hun i'm pleased ur happy:thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun hoping it all works out :D


----------



## mamadonna

i'll keep my fingers crossed for u


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun.hope your bfp shows up soon :D
anything ive missed lately?


----------



## mamadonna

well jeffsars away on holiday,ebs is gonna be a mum,i'm still praying for a bfp(i'll be quite happy if it happens in the next few months)


----------



## DVSVXN

aw yay so glad for ebs well deserved :)
hope your bfp comes soon :D i was trying to stay off here but didnt work i missed you guys too much


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what u mean i was gonna stay off here after i had ectopic but i love chatting with everyone


----------



## DVSVXN

yer its good support as well aye.
Lol brads mum was telling us she would love grandkids soon =L


----------



## mamadonna

well i was only will my dh 3 months when i fell pg with my youngest,and here we are 6 yrs later planning bby #2(my 6th),i couldnt be happier!


----------



## DVSVXN

ohhh i dont feel silly then thinking about bubbas :p i wouldnt mind having one he has said if i did fall pregs he will be there and support me which is awesome. And he has said if i have probs on the pill like i did last time he wants me offit


----------



## mamadonna

as long as ur happy hun


----------



## DVSVXN

will deff keep you postedon what we decide to do :D


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebony,i'm good,just wish i new where i was in my cycle,time to get some opks i think!
> 
> hows u?has it all sunk in yet?

I have 20 that I bought when I had implantation bleeding and thought it was AF. If you want them I'll post them you, just pm your address. They are the one step ovulation tests off ebay. 

I'm good thanks. I think it is slowly sinking in but I don't think it will seem truely real until I see a baby on a scan. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> how are you lovely ladies?missed chatting to you

Hiya DVS!!! how are you? Have you sorted things out with your OH? x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi ebony,i'm good,just wish i new where i was in my cycle,time to get some opks i think!
> 
> hows u?has it all sunk in yet?
> 
> I have 20 that I bought when I had implantation bleeding and thought it was AF. If you want them I'll post them you, just pm your address. They are the one step ovulation tests off ebay.
> 
> I'm good thanks. I think it is slowly sinking in but I don't think it will seem truely real until I see a baby on a scan. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

cheers ebs i will


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> how are you lovely ladies?missed chatting to you
> 
> Hiya DVS!!! how are you? Have you sorted things out with your OH? xClick to expand...

hey hun na ive decided it wont work,its too hard on us both so im moving on.seeing a lovely guy atm and his family is wonderful, already refering to me as an inlaw


----------



## jeffsar

ola girls!!!

found wifi so thought i'd pop on and say hi;and to make you jealous as i am sitting in the scorching sun (bump covered of course!) having a non-alcoholic cocktail, next to our private pool - life is good lol!

although........ i have tbh, the flight was SO uncomfortable, hardly any leg room and i was so cramped, baby was going mental, obviously squished - not a great 4 hrs! but, the holiday making up for it!

hope everyone is doing well, i'll try pop on at times to keep up!

love to everyone! x

p.s. great digis ebs! x


----------



## mamadonna

pleased ur having a good time jeffsar,it sounds wonderful


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

*Britt* Where are you? Are you ok? How did it go at the doctors?

*Jeffsar* Sounds like a perfect holiday. :thumbup: Have fun and hurry back. :hugs:

*Mamadonna* I'll send you those opk's tomorrow when the post office is open again. 

*Erin* Hope you're ok

*DVS* Glad to hear you've met someone new and you sound very happy. Just enjoy yourself and have fun. :thumbup: 

Well I have had such a busy weekend and I'm sooo tired. On Saturday I spent the afternoon at my friends 6 year old twins birthday party which was lovely and then yesterday we went to Stanford Hall to a VW show and walked around for hours so I am doing nothing today... lol... x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun.
Hows beany going?


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thanks hun.
> Hows beany going?

Good thank you. Plenty of symptoms so thats comforting and I have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow. :thumbup: x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun.
> Hows beany going?
> 
> Good thank you. Plenty of symptoms so thats comforting and I have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

aww yay thats exciting.now mama needs a bfp and we have a full house :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun.
> Hows beany going?
> 
> Good thank you. Plenty of symptoms so thats comforting and I have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> aww yay thats exciting.now mama needs a bfp and we have a full house :happydance:Click to expand...

That would be perfect! :thumbup:

Its a shame your circumstances have changed and I know how much you wanted to be a Mum but you have a new start and if it wasn't right with your ex then maybe it was for the best. They say things happen for a reason and maybe the reason you didnt get pregnant was because it wasn't "right" with the ex and you were meant to move on and meet someone new to settle down with and have children with. Just enjoy yourself and the rest will take care of itself. :hugs: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun.
> Hows beany going?
> 
> Good thank you. Plenty of symptoms so thats comforting and I have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> aww yay thats exciting.now mama needs a bfp and we have a full house :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be perfect! :thumbup:
> 
> Its a shame your circumstances have changed and I know how much you wanted to be a Mum but you have a new start and if it wasn't right with your ex then maybe it was for the best. They say things happen for a reason and maybe the reason you didnt get pregnant was because it wasn't "right" with the ex and you were meant to move on and meet someone new to settle down with and have children with. Just enjoy yourself and the rest will take care of itself. :hugs: xClick to expand...

I agree! and you're still very young!! You have plennnnty of time :) Enjoy yourself DVS!

hi ebs! can't wait to hear how your appt goes!

britt - whereeee areeee youuuuu??

jeffsar- sounds like you're having an amazing time! Enjoy it!!

mamadonna- I assume you've had a bleed that we can call af?? Can't wait til you start with the opk's, they're lifesavers!! 

afm- stillllllll nothing new to report!! all is well! :thumbup: oh, and i'm a prune! yayyy :)


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: erin on the prune,i'm pleased all is well:hugs:

:wohoo: for symptoms ebony

dv like the girls have said enjoy time with the new bf,babies will come ion time
if you dont mind me asking..how old are u?

hope ur having a ball jeffsar:thumbup:

hope ur well britt

well afm i have no idea where i am in my cycle:shrug: i had a bleed after i stopped bcp but i think it was just a result of stopping the pill,so hopefully the opks will help


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks guys means alot.Deff enjoying myself alot more now, everyones said i seem way happier than i was so im loving it :D


----------



## mamadonna

:thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ok, I'm embarrassed. But I figure I might as well take a picture so I know where I'm at.. keep in mind this is still some leftover bump from Lexi, I don't think I've gotten any bigger yet..


----------



## mamadonna

i can see shape there,kinda looks like mine,no matter how much weight i loose i still have a bit of a baby belly:haha:


----------



## ebony2010

*Erin* You are tiny. You shouldn't be embarrassed. :hugs: Happy 10 weeks!! :happydance: Its going so fast.

*Mamadonna* hopefully not long now till you ovulate. I'm posting the opk's tomorrow so you should have them on Wednesday. :thumbup:

Worrying about Britt... last time she was on she was having problems with her asthma.... :nope: xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ebony muchly appreciated!,i'm kinda wishing af would show then at least i'd kno where i was


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> i can see shape there,kinda looks like mine,no matter how much weight i loose i still have a bit of a baby belly:haha:

same here! I weigh less now than I did when i got pregnant with Lexi, but my belly is still more prominent than it was.. oh well I suppose, guess that's the price you pay! :thumbup:



ebony2010 said:


> *Erin* You are tiny. You shouldn't be embarrassed. :hugs: Happy 10 weeks!! :happydance: Its going so fast.
> 
> *Mamadonna* hopefully not long now till you ovulate. I'm posting the opk's tomorrow so you should have them on Wednesday. :thumbup:
> 
> Worrying about Britt... last time she was on she was having problems with her asthma.... :nope: xxxx

I'm worrying about her too!!! And thanks for the comments :) I'm glad I'm in the double digits already! It seems like it's going by slow, but hopefully my 20 week ultrasound will come soon! hehehe


----------



## DVSVXN

hope everyone is doing well :D
first day back on the pill,im hoping i do what i did last time and lost weight lol


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!

im back! sorry i havent been on havent been well over weekend so just stayed in bed mostly. Asthma got quite bad so went to the docs and they put me back on a nebulizer (sorry can never spell that lol) and on steriods so i have had to stay still and not move much to bring it on again, but today i feel so much better think they have done the trick. i have plenty left just in case it comes on again. The docs said this sometimes happens when pregnant and sometimes it can get better so hopefully it will get better now.

Hope everyone is okay!!

Erin - loving the bump pic!! and happy 10 weeks ebs is right it is flying by

Ebs - how are you feeling?? plenty of symptoms??

Mamadonna - hope your okay, hows your first cycle going?? let us know how the ov testing goes!! 

Jeffsar - Happy hols!! Sounds lovely, hope your having a great time!!

DVSVXN - welcome back hope your okay and hope things go well with your new partner!! 

also hubby has nearly finished nursery just a couple of things to do tonight then i will have pics for tomorrow with everything in, then i am just gonna take the covers and soft furnishings down so they dont get dusty and put them up again closer to time 

xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning britt lovely to hear from youi'm pleased ur feeling better,
i have no idea where i am in my cycle,so my and dh have just been enjoying each other instead of going crazy around o.i'm hoping i get af soon so i kno where i am


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:



> morning britt lovely to hear from youi'm pleased ur feeling better,
> i have no idea where i am in my cycle,so my and dh have just been enjoying each other instead of going crazy around o.i'm hoping i get af soon so i kno where i am

Morning

Thank you

its prob best way to be anyway, if you are more relaxed but still trying but not going crazy, it can still happen anyway cant it. Then as soon as you know were you are again you can plan again but still trying in the meantime.

You will be posting your BFP in no time! 

how are you feeling in yourself now? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

glad ur getting better britt.
Aw cant wait to see nursery photos,not sure if yu said or not are u having boy or girl?


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun,i'm feeling fine,stitches are finally out!

i just wish there was tests to see why it happened,i'm really scared it happens again


----------



## DVSVXN

sending you loads and loads of baby dust hun hope you get the double lines in no time ;D positive thoughts xx


----------



## mamadonna

right i'm off girls,kids are back to school today after 2 weeks off so need to get them up and ready,i'm at work at 9 also,so i'll catch up with u all later,have a lovely day


----------



## DVSVXN

have a good day hun :)


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> thanks hun,i'm feeling fine,stitches are finally out!
> 
> i just wish there was tests to see why it happened,i'm really scared it happens again

i know it must be hard, if there was something you knew that you could do different it would be so much easier wouldnt it. But just got to think positive and that it was a one off and next time baby will be for keeps. Catch you later xx


DVSVXN - we are having a boy we went for a scan at 16 week to find out, just cos i am impatient and couldnt wait any longer lol xx


----------



## DVSVXN

aww cute,i deff couldnt go the whole 40weeks without knowing what i was having =L have you thought of names?


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Britt.... you had me worried then. :dohh: I kept looking to see if you'd been online and was worrying you'd ended up in hospital with your asthma. Glad you are all sorted and on the mend now anyway. :hugs: Can't wait to see the nursery pics. :thumbup: I bet it looks gorgeous. :cloud9:

Well I'm off to my first midwifes appointment this morning at 11am. :happydance: I can't wait. Luckily she is based in our doctors surgery so only down the road. I popped out this morning to the library too (bit of a bookworm) and got a couple of books on pregnancy so I will devour them later! :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Britt.... you had me worried then. :dohh: I kept looking to see if you'd been online and was worrying you'd ended up in hospital with your asthma. Glad you are all sorted and on the mend now anyway. :hugs: Can't wait to see the nursery pics. :thumbup: I bet it looks gorgeous. :cloud9:
> 
> Well I'm off to my first midwifes appointment this morning at 11am. :happydance: I can't wait. Luckily she is based in our doctors surgery so only down the road. I popped out this morning to the library too (bit of a bookworm) and got a couple of books on pregnancy so I will devour them later! :haha: x


Hi 
sorry but thanks for thinking of me, but yes on the mend now feeling loads better!

how exciting, first appointment lasts about an hour cos they go through everything, i dont know why but i was nervous at my first appointment lol.

keep us updated with hints and tips out your books xx


----------



## erin7707

DVSVXN said:


> hope everyone is doing well :D
> first day back on the pill,im hoping i do what i did last time and lost weight lol

that's great!! I'm glad you're taking it slow and enjoying time with your new guy before rushing into kids :)



britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> im back! sorry i havent been on havent been well over weekend so just stayed in bed mostly. Asthma got quite bad so went to the docs and they put me back on a nebulizer (sorry can never spell that lol) and on steriods so i have had to stay still and not move much to bring it on again, but today i feel so much better think they have done the trick. i have plenty left just in case it comes on again. The docs said this sometimes happens when pregnant and sometimes it can get better so hopefully it will get better now.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay!!
> 
> Erin - loving the bump pic!! and happy 10 weeks ebs is right it is flying by
> 
> Ebs - how are you feeling?? plenty of symptoms??
> 
> Mamadonna - hope your okay, hows your first cycle going?? let us know how the ov testing goes!!
> 
> Jeffsar - Happy hols!! Sounds lovely, hope your having a great time!!
> 
> DVSVXN - welcome back hope your okay and hope things go well with your new partner!!
> 
> also hubby has nearly finished nursery just a couple of things to do tonight then i will have pics for tomorrow with everything in, then i am just gonna take the covers and soft furnishings down so they dont get dusty and put them up again closer to time
> 
> xx

haha thanks hun.. glad you're doing better, we were worried about you! 
can't wait to see pics of your nursery! I had mine all ready at 24 weeks and ended up having to wash everything around 36 weeks again because they were getting dusty.. lol. 



ebony2010 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Britt.... you had me worried then. :dohh: I kept looking to see if you'd been online and was worrying you'd ended up in hospital with your asthma. Glad you are all sorted and on the mend now anyway. :hugs: Can't wait to see the nursery pics. :thumbup: I bet it looks gorgeous. :cloud9:
> 
> Well I'm off to my first midwifes appointment this morning at 11am. :happydance: I can't wait. Luckily she is based in our doctors surgery so only down the road. I popped out this morning to the library too (bit of a bookworm) and got a couple of books on pregnancy so I will devour them later! :haha: x

ahh can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!! good luck!


----------



## britt24

Hi Erin
How are you?? are you still feeling okay?

lol yeah i think i will defo be washing mine just before, i just want to see if all together then i will take the bedding out etc and put them away and wash them and put them on near the time.

have you got another scan before your 20 week did you say? or have you got to wait until then now? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

My widwife appointment went well and I really enjoyed it. I got a pregnancy book and loads of leaflets etc to keep me busy. :thumbup: Just got to wait 7 working days and then I can ring up the hospital and book my 12 week scan!!! :happydance: 

So glad you are back Britt and I really can't wait to see your nursery. I spent ages yesterday looking on mamas and papas website and interiors but i think I'll have to go to that shop near Ikea to see them all set out to make a choice.

Can't believe how far gone you ladies are... where is time going? :wacko: Midwife dates me at 6 weeks tomorrow so far... halfway to a scan!!! :happydance: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> My widwife appointment went well and I really enjoyed it. I got a pregnancy book and loads of leaflets etc to keep me busy. :thumbup: Just got to wait 7 working days and then I can ring up the hospital and book my 12 week scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> So glad you are back Britt and I really can't wait to see your nursery. I spent ages yesterday looking on mamas and papas website and interiors but i think I'll have to go to that shop near Ikea to see them all set out to make a choice.
> 
> Can't believe how far gone you ladies are... where is time going? :wacko: Midwife dates me at 6 weeks tomorrow so far... halfway to a scan!!! :happydance: x

Hi 
Great glad it went well, go through all the books etc cos there are loads of coupons and vouchers and things, cos then when you claim them some get your more coupons so are worth while getting, i think i have had a few free packs of nappies and wipes etc. and still got vouchers for more.

so in 6 weeks that will be week commencing the 13th June gosh thats not long how exciting we get to meet baby ebs!! 

and your due date will be 28th december oooh could be a crimbo or new year baby!!! 

and when you decide on a range make sure you check ebay before you buy from the shop we got a few bits off there that were a lot cheaper even the new stuff xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Hi Erin
> How are you?? are you still feeling okay?
> 
> lol yeah i think i will defo be washing mine just before, i just want to see if all together then i will take the bedding out etc and put them away and wash them and put them on near the time.
> 
> have you got another scan before your 20 week did you say? or have you got to wait until then now? xx

haha, yeah, good idea. I left mine up and then realized they were getting dusty.. haha. 

I'm still feeling good- still no symptoms other than being lazy... lol

I will be able to get scanned at work by coworkers, but I think it would be unfair to my DH if I found out the sex without him being there, so I'll have to hold out til the 20 week u/s for that I guess! :( 




ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> My widwife appointment went well and I really enjoyed it. I got a pregnancy book and loads of leaflets etc to keep me busy. :thumbup: Just got to wait 7 working days and then I can ring up the hospital and book my 12 week scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> So glad you are back Britt and I really can't wait to see your nursery. I spent ages yesterday looking on mamas and papas website and interiors but i think I'll have to go to that shop near Ikea to see them all set out to make a choice.
> 
> Can't believe how far gone you ladies are... where is time going? :wacko: Midwife dates me at 6 weeks tomorrow so far... halfway to a scan!!! :happydance: x


oh so exciting!!!! You're halfway to your scan and I'm halfway to mine! :) unfortunately for me that still means 10 more weeks! haha


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, I've had a few psychic readings:

Aimee: December girl

December came and went and no BFP, so I went back to the same psychic and she then said.

Aimee: April Boy

April has been and gone and no BFP.

I've just done one from Gail, she says:

June 2011 conception, mid july BFP - Girl
October 2013 conception - Boy

I don't how good gail is so I'm not sure what to make of the things she said.


----------



## mamadonna

good luck tanzibar...we all take them with a pinch of salt but its good to have something to look forward too


----------



## erin7707

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls, I've had a few psychic readings:
> 
> Aimee: December girl
> 
> December came and went and no BFP, so I went back to the same psychic and she then said.
> 
> Aimee: April Boy
> 
> April has been and gone and no BFP.
> 
> I've just done one from Gail, she says:
> 
> June 2011 conception, mid july BFP - Girl
> October 2013 conception - Boy
> 
> I don't how good gail is so I'm not sure what to make of the things she said.

well don't waste any more money on Aimee because she is a fraud who was found out here on the site talking to people and trying to get them to buy from her.. 

gail sounded good to me, but she was wrong for me also.. it's all really just for fun.. and gives us something to look forward to.
Good luck!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> My widwife appointment went well and I really enjoyed it. I got a pregnancy book and loads of leaflets etc to keep me busy. :thumbup: Just got to wait 7 working days and then I can ring up the hospital and book my 12 week scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> So glad you are back Britt and I really can't wait to see your nursery. I spent ages yesterday looking on mamas and papas website and interiors but i think I'll have to go to that shop near Ikea to see them all set out to make a choice.
> 
> Can't believe how far gone you ladies are... where is time going? :wacko: Midwife dates me at 6 weeks tomorrow so far... halfway to a scan!!! :happydance: x
> 
> Hi
> Great glad it went well, go through all the books etc cos there are loads of coupons and vouchers and things, cos then when you claim them some get your more coupons so are worth while getting, i think i have had a few free packs of nappies and wipes etc. and still got vouchers for more.
> 
> so in 6 weeks that will be week commencing the 13th June gosh thats not long how exciting we get to meet baby ebs!!
> 
> and your due date will be 28th december oooh could be a crimbo or new year baby!!!
> 
> and when you decide on a range make sure you check ebay before you buy from the shop we got a few bits off there that were a lot cheaper even the new stuff xxClick to expand...

The midwife thinks I'm due new years eve but if my mother is anything to go by it will be mid January!!! :haha:

Yeah ebay will be my first port of call. Its too expensive not to and I don't mind buying 2nd hand because it all washes. :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls, I've had a few psychic readings:
> 
> Aimee: December girl
> 
> December came and went and no BFP, so I went back to the same psychic and she then said.
> 
> Aimee: April Boy
> 
> April has been and gone and no BFP.
> 
> I've just done one from Gail, she says:
> 
> June 2011 conception, mid july BFP - Girl
> October 2013 conception - Boy
> 
> I don't how good gail is so I'm not sure what to make of the things she said.

Aimee was a member on here making money out of us all but Gail is good and so is psychic star. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> My widwife appointment went well and I really enjoyed it. I got a pregnancy book and loads of leaflets etc to keep me busy. :thumbup: Just got to wait 7 working days and then I can ring up the hospital and book my 12 week scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> So glad you are back Britt and I really can't wait to see your nursery. I spent ages yesterday looking on mamas and papas website and interiors but i think I'll have to go to that shop near Ikea to see them all set out to make a choice.
> 
> Can't believe how far gone you ladies are... where is time going? :wacko: Midwife dates me at 6 weeks tomorrow so far... halfway to a scan!!! :happydance: x
> 
> Hi
> Great glad it went well, go through all the books etc cos there are loads of coupons and vouchers and things, cos then when you claim them some get your more coupons so are worth while getting, i think i have had a few free packs of nappies and wipes etc. and still got vouchers for more.
> 
> so in 6 weeks that will be week commencing the 13th June gosh thats not long how exciting we get to meet baby ebs!!
> 
> and your due date will be 28th december oooh could be a crimbo or new year baby!!!
> 
> and when you decide on a range make sure you check ebay before you buy from the shop we got a few bits off there that were a lot cheaper even the new stuff xxClick to expand...
> 
> The midwife thinks I'm due new years eve but if my mother is anything to go by it will be mid January!!! :haha:
> 
> Yeah ebay will be my first port of call. Its too expensive not to and I don't mind buying 2nd hand because it all washes. :shrug: xClick to expand...


so really could be anywhere around crimbo or new year thats exciting! Yeah it does but there are also a lot of new things a hell of a lot cheaper i found as well. Like i got my moses basket stand off there for a tenner still mamas and papas brand new it is 35 in the shop! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> My widwife appointment went well and I really enjoyed it. I got a pregnancy book and loads of leaflets etc to keep me busy. :thumbup: Just got to wait 7 working days and then I can ring up the hospital and book my 12 week scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> So glad you are back Britt and I really can't wait to see your nursery. I spent ages yesterday looking on mamas and papas website and interiors but i think I'll have to go to that shop near Ikea to see them all set out to make a choice.
> 
> Can't believe how far gone you ladies are... where is time going? :wacko: Midwife dates me at 6 weeks tomorrow so far... halfway to a scan!!! :happydance: x
> 
> Hi
> Great glad it went well, go through all the books etc cos there are loads of coupons and vouchers and things, cos then when you claim them some get your more coupons so are worth while getting, i think i have had a few free packs of nappies and wipes etc. and still got vouchers for more.
> 
> so in 6 weeks that will be week commencing the 13th June gosh thats not long how exciting we get to meet baby ebs!!
> 
> and your due date will be 28th december oooh could be a crimbo or new year baby!!!
> 
> and when you decide on a range make sure you check ebay before you buy from the shop we got a few bits off there that were a lot cheaper even the new stuff xxClick to expand...
> 
> The midwife thinks I'm due new years eve but if my mother is anything to go by it will be mid January!!! :haha:
> 
> Yeah ebay will be my first port of call. Its too expensive not to and I don't mind buying 2nd hand because it all washes. :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> so really could be anywhere around crimbo or new year thats exciting! Yeah it does but there are also a lot of new things a hell of a lot cheaper i found as well. Like i got my moses basket stand off there for a tenner still mamas and papas brand new it is 35 in the shop! xxClick to expand...

Thats fab! I love ebay. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna... did the opk's come today?

How is everyone else?

I am beyond tired. I slept downstairs with my dog last night... I say slept... I think I barely napped and she's been in the vets all day getting sorted out so I've been over tired and ridiculously emotional. :wacko: I can't stand it when she's ill... so today I have slept and generally eaten junk... ugh... lol. hope tomorrow is better. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Mamadonna... did the opk's come today?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I am beyond tired. I slept downstairs with my dog last night... I say slept... I think I barely napped and she's been in the vets all day getting sorted out so I've been over tired and ridiculously emotional. :wacko: I can't stand it when she's ill... so today I have slept and generally eaten junk... ugh... lol. hope tomorrow is better. xxx


its unreal how tired it makes you feel isnt it, when people told me i was like but how tired can you possibly be, but all the time i felt like i had no sleep even though i had loads. I snapped out of that about 3 weeks ago and now i would say i am totally back to normal. It made me mad cos i was like for god sake laura get doing something lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

hola senorita's!
greetings from sunny tenerife :hi:

hope everyone is well, i'll have a proper catch up when i get home - you lot are chatty this week!

well, i've only a couple days left but we've done loads already; we took Taylor to a water park today - i was only allowed on the lazy river, how accurate, lol! - and he had a blast! there was a nice 'clearwater beach' so i had time to relax and read a trashy jackie collins on my kindle while my boys went on all the slides/rides! 

off out tonight to watch the football and have some 'mock'tails! baby been covered all holiday and is kicking away so i think/hope everything is fine.

:hugs: to everyone, speak soon :flower:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... did the opk's come today?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I am beyond tired. I slept downstairs with my dog last night... I say slept... I think I barely napped and she's been in the vets all day getting sorted out so I've been over tired and ridiculously emotional. :wacko: I can't stand it when she's ill... so today I have slept and generally eaten junk... ugh... lol. hope tomorrow is better. xxx
> 
> 
> its unreal how tired it makes you feel isnt it, when people told me i was like but how tired can you possibly be, but all the time i felt like i had no sleep even though i had loads. I snapped out of that about 3 weeks ago and now i would say i am totally back to normal. It made me mad cos i was like for god sake laura get doing something lol xxClick to expand...

I'm always tired... lol.. but I think it was more down to being up half the night. I have chronic fatigue syndrome so I get really tired easily but I've read alot that pregnancy can actually make you feel alot better so I'm hoping it works. :thumbup:

Did you feel tired from quite early then? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hola senorita's!
> greetings from sunny tenerife :hi:
> 
> hope everyone is well, i'll have a proper catch up when i get home - you lot are chatty this week!
> 
> well, i've only a couple days left but we've done loads already; we took Taylor to a water park today - i was only allowed on the lazy river, how accurate, lol! - and he had a blast! there was a nice 'clearwater beach' so i had time to relax and read a trashy jackie collins on my kindle while my boys went on all the slides/rides!
> 
> off out tonight to watch the football and have some 'mock'tails! baby been covered all holiday and is kicking away so i think/hope everything is fine.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone, speak soon :flower:

Hi there banana belly! :haha: Ooh I wonder what you will be tomorrow?

Glad to hear you are having a good time and having plenty of time to relax. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Does anyone get really bloated in the evening? My belly sticks out so far by the end of the day that I look about 6 months pregnant. :haha: Does anyone get this? It has been so bad this last hour that it was starting to hurt... must have been trapped gas or something? :shrug: whatever it was... not nice. :nope: x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mamadonna... did the opk's come today?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I am beyond tired. I slept downstairs with my dog last night... I say slept... I think I barely napped and she's been in the vets all day getting sorted out so I've been over tired and ridiculously emotional. :wacko: I can't stand it when she's ill... so today I have slept and generally eaten junk... ugh... lol. hope tomorrow is better. xxx
> 
> 
> its unreal how tired it makes you feel isnt it, when people told me i was like but how tired can you possibly be, but all the time i felt like i had no sleep even though i had loads. I snapped out of that about 3 weeks ago and now i would say i am totally back to normal. It made me mad cos i was like for god sake laura get doing something lol xxClick to expand...

oh ebs, I know it's terrible!! Our dog has a bladder infection right now, so if her peeing thru the house isn't enough to drive me nuts, but I also feel bad because she can't control it! And she's only 5 years old so it's not from old age.. poor things! Hope you can get some rest, it's so hard being so tired!

britt- it's good to hear that it goes away.. I feel like a lazy piece of shiiiiz. lol. I hope that I can start having some energy to CLEAN this mess of a house! :dohh:



jeffsar said:


> hola senorita's!
> greetings from sunny tenerife :hi:
> 
> hope everyone is well, i'll have a proper catch up when i get home - you lot are chatty this week!
> 
> well, i've only a couple days left but we've done loads already; we took Taylor to a water park today - i was only allowed on the lazy river, how accurate, lol! - and he had a blast! there was a nice 'clearwater beach' so i had time to relax and read a trashy jackie collins on my kindle while my boys went on all the slides/rides!
> 
> off out tonight to watch the football and have some 'mock'tails! baby been covered all holiday and is kicking away so i think/hope everything is fine.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone, speak soon :flower:

sounds like you're having a wonderful time!! Enjoy!!


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Does anyone get really bloated in the evening? My belly sticks out so far by the end of the day that I look about 6 months pregnant. :haha: Does anyone get this? It has been so bad this last hour that it was starting to hurt... must have been trapped gas or something? :shrug: whatever it was... not nice. :nope: x

i feel like that in the evenings sometimes too.. most every evening really.. I think it might be from eating all day. Some times i get it bad though like you're saying, where it hurts.. and I do think it's gas.. gross, but true!
but sometimes I also feel it in the afternoon... who knows what it's from, but it's not nice... you're right.


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone get really bloated in the evening? My belly sticks out so far by the end of the day that I look about 6 months pregnant. :haha: Does anyone get this? It has been so bad this last hour that it was starting to hurt... must have been trapped gas or something? :shrug: whatever it was... not nice. :nope: x
> 
> i feel like that in the evenings sometimes too.. most every evening really.. I think it might be from eating all day. Some times i get it bad though like you're saying, where it hurts.. and I do think it's gas.. gross, but true!
> but sometimes I also feel it in the afternoon... who knows what it's from, but it's not nice... you're right.Click to expand...

Glad its not just me. I think today it hurt because I didn't eat very healthy so I'll try to drink more fluids and eat healthier and see if it helps... :shrug: x


----------



## mamadonna

sounds wonderful jeffsar,relax as much as u can hun:thumbup:

no they didnt come today ebony,probs be tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## britt24

Morning 

ebs + Erin - its gas lol and it doesnt get better, not nice lol but it will be trapped wind, i get it so bad now only since being pregnant.

Ebs - yeah my extreme tiredness started on the wednesday before i got my BFP on the sat, i remember sat watching tv with hubby and dropping to sleep at 7???? and i was like i dont know whats wrong with me i am soooo tired and obviously it was because i was pregnant.

Jeffsar - Happy Hol!! sounds like you are having a fab time !!

Mamadonna - how are you?? and news on your cycle? xx


AFM - I felt baby move loads yesterday not proper kicks just a moving feeling, so me and hubby listened to the doppler last night and we got little mans heart beat and then thud thud thud he was kicking away lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> sounds wonderful jeffsar,relax as much as u can hun:thumbup:
> 
> no they didnt come today ebony,probs be tomorrow:thumbup:

Cool... hope so.. :thumbup: There is not enough poas action round here! :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:
 

> Morning
> 
> ebs + Erin - its gas lol and it doesnt get better, not nice lol but it will be trapped wind, i get it so bad now only since being pregnant.
> 
> Ebs - yeah my extreme tiredness started on the wednesday before i got my BFP on the sat, i remember sat watching tv with hubby and dropping to sleep at 7???? and i was like i dont know whats wrong with me i am soooo tired and obviously it was because i was pregnant.
> 
> Jeffsar - Happy Hol!! sounds like you are having a fab time !!
> 
> Mamadonna - how are you?? and news on your cycle? xx
> 
> 
> AFM - I felt baby move loads yesterday not proper kicks just a moving feeling, so me and hubby listened to the doppler last night and we got little mans heart beat and then thud thud thud he was kicking away lol xx

Lovely... more gas to come... :dohh: I better watch what I eat.

I think the tiredness has passed me by but that may be down to my CFS/ME as I think I said in a recent post that alot of women with the same feel alot less tired through pregnant. My friends pregnant sister has MS and the symptoms of MS are meant to slow down whilst pregnant. Isn't it strange?

That is so nice that you can feel the baby. I was reading the other day that it can feel like bubbling at first... is that how it feels? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> ebs + Erin - its gas lol and it doesnt get better, not nice lol but it will be trapped wind, i get it so bad now only since being pregnant.
> 
> Ebs - yeah my extreme tiredness started on the wednesday before i got my BFP on the sat, i remember sat watching tv with hubby and dropping to sleep at 7???? and i was like i dont know whats wrong with me i am soooo tired and obviously it was because i was pregnant.
> 
> Jeffsar - Happy Hol!! sounds like you are having a fab time !!
> 
> Mamadonna - how are you?? and news on your cycle? xx
> 
> 
> AFM - I felt baby move loads yesterday not proper kicks just a moving feeling, so me and hubby listened to the doppler last night and we got little mans heart beat and then thud thud thud he was kicking away lol xx
> 
> Lovely... more gas to come... :dohh: I better watch what I eat.
> 
> I think the tiredness has passed me by but that may be down to my CFS/ME as I think I said in a recent post that alot of women with the same feel alot less tired through pregnant. My friends pregnant sister has MS and the symptoms of MS are meant to slow down whilst pregnant. Isn't it strange?
> 
> That is so nice that you can feel the baby. I was reading the other day that it can feel like bubbling at first... is that how it feels? xxxClick to expand...


oh thats good, yeah it is strange but make the most of it then!!

yeah it is like a popping, strange cos you think is it wind or not lol but it is defo different to wind. Then turns into like a soft pocking feeling its lovely but as soon as you feel it you are like waiting for it to happen again but it dont for a few hours lol 

how are you today? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Awww it sounds lovely. :flower:

I'm ok thank you. Just looking after a very drugged up little furbaby (my dog) and then off to college tonight for an hour to finish off some paperwork and get signed off! :happydance:

How are you?

Oooh might be going to the M&P outlet shop tomorrow with my friend. she is my alibi for being in shops like that as she's heavily pregnant! :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Awww it sounds lovely. :flower:
> 
> I'm ok thank you. Just looking after a very drugged up little furbaby (my dog) and then off to college tonight for an hour to finish off some paperwork and get signed off! :happydance:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Oooh might be going to the M&P outlet shop tomorrow with my friend. she is my alibi for being in shops like that as she's heavily pregnant! :haha: x


ahh poor doggy :hugs:

yey then does that mean your all finished?? 

lovely you are allowed to buy white :happydance: or neutral things, you have to buy 1 thing just cos you can lol xx


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies:wave:

opks came today ebs so th peeing on a stick porn will start :haha:

yay for the movement britt its such a lovely feeling 

i have no idea about my cycle i keep getting ewcm,i really should let myself fall pg this cycle i shud at least have 1 af


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies:wave:
> 
> opks came today ebs so th peeing on a stick porn will start :haha:
> 
> yay for the movement britt its such a lovely feeling
> 
> i have no idea about my cycle i keep getting ewcm,i really should let myself fall pg this cycle i shud at least have 1 af


Hi 
excm is a good sign for ovulation so you might be at that point or just about. Yeah i know what you, but like you said you are going about it more casual this cycle so just see what happens xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Awww it sounds lovely. :flower:
> 
> I'm ok thank you. Just looking after a very drugged up little furbaby (my dog) and then off to college tonight for an hour to finish off some paperwork and get signed off! :happydance:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Oooh might be going to the M&P outlet shop tomorrow with my friend. she is my alibi for being in shops like that as she's heavily pregnant! :haha: x
> 
> 
> ahh poor doggy :hugs:
> 
> yey then does that mean your all finished??
> 
> lovely you are allowed to buy white :happydance: or neutral things, you have to buy 1 thing just cos you can lol xxClick to expand...

Yep... all finished at college now!!! :happydance: I was going to do another year but the next year I'd be sat in a class of people doing acrylic nails and me & DH have decided that its just not worth the risk whilst I'm pregnant. I'm 32 so I'm not exactly young and healthy so I'm probably at higher risk anyway so I might just do some shorter courses in the future.

We didnt end up going to the M&P outlet as my dog wasn't well enough to leave today so we're going Monday instead as she should be ok by then. Can't wait to see my friend pram too! Its so exciting... she's so close to giving birth! She's about 35 weeks now and on her Mums side they never get past 37 weeks so she's very close indeed! I can't wait to meet her bundle of joy! :cloud9: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies:wave:
> 
> opks came today ebs so th peeing on a stick porn will start :haha:
> 
> yay for the movement britt its such a lovely feeling
> 
> i have no idea about my cycle i keep getting ewcm,i really should let myself fall pg this cycle i shud at least have 1 af

Glad they got to you ok. Sorry about the envelope. I couldn't find anything else so I had to use the same one they sent me with the label ripped off. :blush:

Well you have 20 to go at so get peeing!!!! :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

Britt! You're a mango! :haha: Happy 19 weeks! :flower: 

Where has that time gone? :shrug: x


----------



## mamadonna

dont worry about envolope hun,opks will come in very handy,feels like i havent peed on anything for ages:haha:

done 1 today and its fairly dark not pos but on its way,i tried to get a pic but wasnt very good:nope:


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, i'm back!!

took me a while to read back, you lot have been busy this week!

holiday was fab, very relaxing and nice to spend time with my boys. flight home wasn't as bad as on the way over, which was good - the baby did NOT enjoy that journey!

i got some nice news today too - remember my bump buddy Embo?? (we'd MMC'd at the same time last year and gotten bfps same time this time, but she then MC'd at 7 weeks) well, she got her BFP yesterady!! i am so happy for her. she is scared, as you can imagine, but very excited. i am so pleased for her. 

hope all you girls are well - nice to be back x


----------



## mamadonna

its lovely to have u back:flower:

i'm pleased u had a good time.

:happydance::happydance:for embo fingers crossed all is well for her


----------



## jeffsar

thanks mamadonna, it'll be you were all cheering for next! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> dont worry about envolope hun,opks will come in very handy,feels like i havent peed on anything for ages:haha:
> 
> done 1 today and its fairly dark not pos but on its way,i tried to get a pic but wasnt very good:nope:

:happydance: Have you started :sex: yet? :happydance:

Come on bfp!!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, i'm back!!
> 
> took me a while to read back, you lot have been busy this week!
> 
> holiday was fab, very relaxing and nice to spend time with my boys. flight home wasn't as bad as on the way over, which was good - the baby did NOT enjoy that journey!
> 
> i got some nice news today too - remember my bump buddy Embo?? (we'd MMC'd at the same time last year and gotten bfps same time this time, but she then MC'd at 7 weeks) well, she got her BFP yesterady!! i am so happy for her. she is scared, as you can imagine, but very excited. i am so pleased for her.
> 
> hope all you girls are well - nice to be back x

Glad to see you back and glad to hear you had a good time. :thumbup:

That is fantastic news about your friend. Oh I hope its a sticky bean for her. Will she get monitored more closely? x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya hun, how you feeling?

i can't wait for mamadonna to get her bfp so we are all mummies to be! 

i'm not sure if she'll be monitored - i think she is going to docs on monday. i hope so, i can only imagine how scared she'll be x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya hun, how you feeling?
> 
> i can't wait for mamadonna to get her bfp so we are all mummies to be!
> 
> i'm not sure if she'll be monitored - i think she is going to docs on monday. i hope so, i can only imagine how scared she'll be x

Good thanks... very emotional though... keep crying at everything. :dohh:

I can't wait too. It will be so nice to all be pregnant together.

I hope your friend does get more monitoring. It must be sooo frightening. :nope: x


----------



## jeffsar

i'm still crying at everything! have you seen the pregnant flash mob on you tube - i think it's march for dimes? someone in second tri posted it, it's good, and i cried!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm still crying at everything! have you seen the pregnant flash mob on you tube - i think it's march for dimes? someone in second tri posted it, it's good, and i cried!! x

So there is no hope for me then? :rofl: I'll have to google it.

I said to DH earlier... "I keep crying at everything" and he said "hmmm yes I've noticed" so I said... "oh dear... I bet I seem mental... well more mental than normal.." :rofl: x


----------



## jeffsar

i think we are allowed to be a bit mental, hormones are the excuse!!

how's everyone today?

mama - pos opk yet?? x


----------



## erin7707

It's Mother's Day in the states today, so I just want to wish you all a Happy Mother's Day!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

happy mothers day erin! 

we had ours in march, but i like the thought of having two lol! 

i hope your hubby and lexi spoil you today x


----------



## erin7707

haha, oh yes, 2 is always better! ;) haha 

Thank you!! 

are you happy to be back home from your vacation (or what I'm assuming you guys call holiday?)


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i am pleased to be home, but holiday/vacation was fab! nice and relaxed, but the flight was a bit squished!

how are you feeling? x


----------



## erin7707

oh good! I'm feeling fine - still normal, but lazy.. I really wish I could get a burst of energy to thoroughly clean this house!!


----------



## mamadonna

happy mothers day:flower:

yes jeffsar i was pos today:happydance::happydance:

sorry no pics for some reason my camera wont take a descent pic :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> dont worry about envolope hun,opks will come in very handy,feels like i havent peed on anything for ages:haha:
> 
> done 1 today and its fairly dark not pos but on its way,i tried to get a pic but wasnt very good:nope:
> 
> :happydance: Have you started :sex: yet? :happydance:
> 
> Come on bfp!!!!! xClick to expand...

yes lots of :sex: lol,not sure if it was the spell or what but dh will not leave me alone,which is great,he says he feels like a tom cat with three balls:haha:


----------



## erin7707

hahahaha, good luck mamadonna!! Catch that eggie!!!!!!!! FX'd!!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> dont worry about envolope hun,opks will come in very handy,feels like i havent peed on anything for ages:haha:
> 
> done 1 today and its fairly dark not pos but on its way,i tried to get a pic but wasnt very good:nope:
> 
> :happydance: Have you started :sex: yet? :happydance:
> 
> Come on bfp!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> yes lots of :sex: lol,not sure if it was the spell or what but dh will not leave me alone,which is great,he says he feels like a tom cat with three balls:haha:Click to expand...

hahaha, whatever works for him!!! 
good luck with catching that eggy!


where are you all?!
hope everyone is well x


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone

Hope your all okay!

Jeffsar glad you had a great hol!, we go away for the weekend a week on friday only down to yarmouth but i cant wait. i just hope the weather stays fine for us.

afm - i am still growing fast lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya britt! 

me too, i am huge. If I have to hear &#8216;are you sure it&#8217;s not twins&#8217; one more time I think I may scream! 


I love weekends away, we are off for a long weekend start of june for my birthday &#8211; and the private 3d scan. I can&#8217;t wait.

I&#8217;m sure the weather will be fab for you! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hiya britt!
> 
> me too, i am huge. If I have to hear are you sure its not twins one more time I think I may scream!
> 
> 
> I love weekends away, we are off for a long weekend start of june for my birthday  and the private 3d scan. I cant wait.
> 
> Im sure the weather will be fab for you! x



Are you normally bigger with boys? i only say this cos my sister was no where near as big as i am now and she had a girl so i just wondered if it was cos i am having a boy. Cos we are the same build.

that will be lovely were are you off on your weekend? 

yeah me to, hubby wants to book a weekend away in july for our anniversary i fancy a log cabin or something i think he loves going away but i am a money worrier lol and he is like dont worry i will just work a few weekends to get the savings back lol he is too laid back.

xx


----------



## jeffsar

i wasn't very big with my son until right at the end............ so not sure - i have heard that girl bumps are usually more 'all around' and boy out front - you have a front bump! 

i'm off to dundee - not very exciting, but it is a log cabin! just nice to get away, i can't relax well at home as i always manage to find something that needs doing! 

where is everyone today?!?! x


----------



## erin7707

I'm kinda around- been reading, but I never have anything to update with! haha. I've got work this week and this weekend we're going to Georgia for a wedding, so we'll have to fly there and just staying saturday thru early monday morning. it'll be the longest I've ever been away from my daughter.. I kinda feel sad about it! but maybe the few days just the hubby and I will help bring us closer together again. we hardly ever do 'date nights' or anything!


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin!

i didn't leave my son until he was over 2, but now he has sleep-overs every other week with his grandparents! it's good, as i know he loves it, and gives me and hubby time to relax and have a meal etc. the first time is scary though! 

i've just heard the news about kelly brook - not sure if she is famous in the states - but she lost her baby - she was due same time as me. it's really sad, to think you get past the first tri but still not safe......... it's so awful x


----------



## mamadonna

evening all,thats really sad about kelly brooke,i hadnt heard,any idea what happened did she go in2 early labour?


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna, how are you?

it didn't say; one website says stillbirth after bleeding, another just says she had a miscarriage and her baby girl died last week, confirmed to public today. it's awful - i feel this baby kick all the time, move around, i am bonding with it - and to think the worst can still happen is horrible. x


----------



## mamadonna

aw thats awful,she must be devistated.jeffsar i dont think u stop worrying till baby's here,and then a different worry starts,my eldest is 19 in sept and i still worry about him,i have spent the last 19+yrs being a worrier lol


----------



## jeffsar

i know, you are right - i still have nights where i wake up, run through and check taylor is still breathing! the wrries just change and develop as the child grows....... a mums life isn't easy! x


----------



## mamadonna

its certainly not but my life would be dull without them(or shoukd i say quiet lol)


----------



## jeffsar

it's funny, cos some days i am like 'i need a break' then when he isn't here it is so odd and i want him back!


----------



## mamadonna

i kno exactly what you mean,it is nice to have a break but its lovely to have them back home(i miss my cuddles when they arent there)


----------



## jeffsar

little boys give the best cuddles!

right, off to do the bedtime routine and get the school stuff sorted, i'll speak to you later x


----------



## mamadonna

ok catch you later jeffsar,hubbys taking his turn tonite for me


----------



## jeffsar

you have a keeper there - i doubt my hubby even realises taylor has pre-school tomorrow! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar- Lexi is over 2, and this will be the first time for more than one night that she's away from me. She's had a sleepover at her grandparents before, but only for one night at a time if we were to go out with friends.. but we got her right back early the next morning. 
and I agree with you girls, even with our dogs, I say I want space from them, I need time away, and then when I get it it's just so weird without them there! lol!


----------



## jeffsar

morning everyone!

hope everyone is well today x


----------



## DVSVXN

hey guys how are you?
Since i have been very broody the last week my honeys getting me akitty :)


----------



## jeffsar

hi dvs,
it's been really quiet on here....... 
i'm fine, getting huge now. 
i think a kitty is a good idea! x


----------



## DVSVXN

aw photos?
Yer i miss my old cat and fell in love with one. So cant wait


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!

Hope your all okay. 

i seen little man move today from outside of my bump lol was amazing. I have felt him from inside but not been strong enough for hubby to feel or see but this morning he was wriggling about so much i could see him.

xx


----------



## jeffsar

that's so exciting - and early for a first time mum, you are lucky!!

my hubby felt bubs move for the first time on holiday, he was quite pleased! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> that's so exciting - and early for a first time mum, you are lucky!!
> 
> my hubby felt bubs move for the first time on holiday, he was quite pleased! x

yeah i have been feeling little prods for about a week or so now but nothing big, then i felt this and though ooh that was different and lifted my top and seen the next one lol was great but strange.

ahh is nice when they can feel it, cos we get to all the time but they miss out on the bit really so its good when they can catch them moving.

how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## jeffsar

i am feeling quite good jsut now; the indegestion has started, but apart from that i am fine! i'll do my next bump pic at 24 wks, only a wk to go! when's your next one? x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon all,god i'm getting so impatient!!!!!

yey for hubby feeling baby :happydance:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i am feeling quite good jsut now; the indegestion has started, but apart from that i am fine! i'll do my next bump pic at 24 wks, only a wk to go! when's your next one? x


good glad your feeling alright.

well i do one every week for my journal with a weigh in as well so my next one is tomorrow i think the weight gain will have shot up this week lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

Hi mamadonna! hope you've gotten in plenty of BDing!!

Britt, you are weighing yourself every week?!?!?! you are brave - i am far too scared to step on the scale! x


----------



## mamadonna

i dont think it will happen this month which is fine,i shud really have at least 1 af


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi mamadonna! hope you've gotten in plenty of BDing!!
> 
> Britt, you are weighing yourself every week?!?!?! you are brave - i am far too scared to step on the scale! x



Yeah lol i thought it wouldnt be so much of a shock if i watch myself gain slowly lol. I went to see my friend on sat night she has 3 little ones, and she said she put 4 stone on with both her boys! xx

Hi mamadonna 

how are you? have you worked your cycle out this month? xx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> i dont think it will happen this month which is fine,i shud really have at least 1 af

remember though, you are more fertile after MC........


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

*Erin* Hope you had a lovely mothers day and you were spoilt rotton. Happy 11 weeks too! :happydance:

*Mamadonna* :happydance: for +opk! I hope you catch that eggy and can get right back on your journery to :baby: number 6! :thumbup:

*Britt* That is lovely news that you even saw :baby: move! Also, aren't due for another scan very soon?

*Jeffsar* I heard about Kelly Brook today too. :cry: Poor, poor woman. Imagine having to go through that so publicly too. :nope:

*DVS* Loving the :baby: substitute kitty. When we got our dogs, each time my sister was like.... are you sure they aren't baby substitutes? They are great though... I love having pets.

*AFM* Sorry I haven't been around much. My furbaby had a terrible fit last Tuesday and ended up going to the vets for valium shots and then back in for the whole day the next day to get her drugs pumped into her system. I suppose her being 10 doesn't help but it has been a very slow progress and she isn't quite back to normal now. So I've been busy juggling dogs. :dohh:

On Sunday I went to my Dads grave with my furbaby (she was his little ray of sunshine) as it was his birthday and to tell him I'm pregnant. I know it sounds silly but I only lost him 18 months ago and it makes me feel closer to him.

Well the sickness has gone for now but I'm not holding my breath that it won't come back. I now cry at everything... show me a cute puppy and I will sob my little heart out! :haha:

Went out shopping with a friend yesterday who is about 2-3 weeks off giving birth so we went to see her pram and then went to the M&P outlet. I hadno money so I'm going back next week to buy some clothes. I know it is early but I think if I start now I'll have plenty when i need them. I said to my Mum.. "oh I won't need them until the end of the summer when I'm nearer 20 weeks" and my Mum burst out laughing. :haha: She said "Well if you are anything like me you won't be able to hide it very long and people will guess anyway. I was huge." So I plan to go for my 12 week scan, go to bed that night and wake up with a huge bump ready for the maternity clothes I will have bought. :rofl: x


----------



## mamadonna

britt i'm assuming that i have ovulated over the last few days so shud expect af about the 23rd mayish

sorry ur furbaby is so poorly,i hope shes on the mend!!

i kno ur more fertile after a mc js but i havent got a good feeling about this month but i'm totally fine with that,it just means its gonna take me a little longer to catch you all up....again:dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

we are all waiting for you mamadonna, so no panic there! and i'm sure that when the time is right you'll get that bfp and sticky bean # 6 will be on it's way! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> we are all waiting for you mamadonna, so no panic there! and i'm sure that when the time is right you'll get that bfp and sticky bean # 6 will be on it's way! x

Evening Jeffsar! :hi:

Not long to Taylors birthday judging by your ticker. Anything special planned? x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya ebs, i wondered where you had gotten to!

his birthday is too close, i am not organised! he is having a party at the Foam Factory - it's good as they host the whole thing and no mess in my house, lol. he is excited about it already!

sorry your furbaby is poorly, hope it feels better soon. 

how you feeling? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> *Erin* Hope you had a lovely mothers day and you were spoilt rotton. Happy 11 weeks too! :happydance:
> 
> *Mamadonna* :happydance: for +opk! I hope you catch that eggy and can get right back on your journery to :baby: number 6! :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* That is lovely news that you even saw :baby: move! Also, aren't due for another scan very soon?
> 
> *Jeffsar* I heard about Kelly Brook today too. :cry: Poor, poor woman. Imagine having to go through that so publicly too. :nope:
> 
> *DVS* Loving the :baby: substitute kitty. When we got our dogs, each time my sister was like.... are you sure they aren't baby substitutes? They are great though... I love having pets.
> 
> *AFM* Sorry I haven't been around much. My furbaby had a terrible fit last Tuesday and ended up going to the vets for valium shots and then back in for the whole day the next day to get her drugs pumped into her system. I suppose her being 10 doesn't help but it has been a very slow progress and she isn't quite back to normal now. So I've been busy juggling dogs. :dohh:
> 
> On Sunday I went to my Dads grave with my furbaby (she was his little ray of sunshine) as it was his birthday and to tell him I'm pregnant. I know it sounds silly but I only lost him 18 months ago and it makes me feel closer to him.
> 
> Well the sickness has gone for now but I'm not holding my breath that it won't come back. I now cry at everything... show me a cute puppy and I will sob my little heart out! :haha:
> 
> Went out shopping with a friend yesterday who is about 2-3 weeks off giving birth so we went to see her pram and then went to the M&P outlet. I hadno money so I'm going back next week to buy some clothes. I know it is early but I think if I start now I'll have plenty when i need them. I said to my Mum.. "oh I won't need them until the end of the summer when I'm nearer 20 weeks" and my Mum burst out laughing. :haha: She said "Well if you are anything like me you won't be able to hide it very long and people will guess anyway. I was huge." So I plan to go for my 12 week scan, go to bed that night and wake up with a huge bump ready for the maternity clothes I will have bought. :rofl: x

aww glad to hear from you! And that doesn't sound weird about visiting your father's grave, that is so sweet!! I'm so sorry for your loss.. :hugs:



mamadonna said:


> britt i'm assuming that i have ovulated over the last few days so shud expect af about the 23rd mayish
> 
> sorry ur furbaby is so poorly,i hope shes on the mend!!
> 
> i kno ur more fertile after a mc js but i havent got a good feeling about this month but i'm totally fine with that,it just means its gonna take me a little longer to catch you all up....again:dohh:

my fingers are crossed for you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## britt24

Hi everyone !!

ebs - so sorry for your loss :hugs: and i dont think it is silly its nice you go and see him and talk to him think its lovely xx

hope everyone else is okay, mamadona are you temping this cycle? xx


afm - weighed in this morning and i have now officially put 12 pound!!!! oh my xx


----------



## jeffsar

that's not bad britt!! i reackon i've put on much more than that - but i don't want to know! x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks ebs got her today shes so beautfiul lol


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hiya ebs, i wondered where you had gotten to!
> 
> his birthday is too close, i am not organised! he is having a party at the Foam Factory - it's good as they host the whole thing and no mess in my house, lol. he is excited about it already!
> 
> sorry your furbaby is poorly, hope it feels better soon.
> 
> how you feeling? x

Ooh sounds like fun. Those places seriously need a bar though. :haha: One of my friends used to have her kids parties at one of those indoor play area things and I always went as an extra adult to help as her kiddies father (if he turned up) was useless. I always left with a headache but I reckon a bar would go down a storm. :haha: I remember climbing up to the 3rd level to help one of the kids and when I looked down my knees went like jelly.... :wacko: It is good to keep the mess there though and you get to sit around and drink tea with the other Mums. :thumbup:

I'm ok. Sickness seems to have stopped except the last couple of morning I've felt ill at the thought of drinking a cup of tea so I'm wondering if its on its way back. :shrug: My new symptom is cramp in my left arse cheek! :rofl: Whats that all about? :rofl: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi everyone !!
> 
> ebs - so sorry for your loss :hugs: and i dont think it is silly its nice you go and see him and talk to him think its lovely xx
> 
> hope everyone else is okay, mamadona are you temping this cycle? xx
> 
> 
> afm - weighed in this morning and i have now officially put 12 pound!!!! oh my xx

Aren't you meant to put on 2 stone? So you're not even halfway there. Its probably all water sloshing about in there. :haha:

Britt... they have some lovely clothes in the M&P outlet near you. I am going back next week for supplies! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> thanks ebs got her today shes so beautfiul lol

Awww congratulations. Have you named her? x


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks ebs got her today shes so beautfiul lol
> 
> Awww congratulations. Have you named her? xClick to expand...

yup I called her Sakura.I love japanese names and always said the first female i have will be called that lol


----------



## britt24

jeffsar - you should weigh i need to know how i compare lol!

yeah they say 2 stone, but my friend put 4 stone on with her boys and 2 stone on with her girls, so we will see what i end up at. I think i am going to put loads more on though cos dont they say in your third tri you pile it all on?

ooh i will have to go and pay it a visit, we went a couple of weeks ago and i seen a winter suit jacket all in one for little man, which i want to go and get so i will have a look. I have stocked up on a few clothes out of newlook with that voucher made it a good price. xx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> thanks ebs got her today shes so beautfiul lol
> 
> Awww congratulations. Have you named her? xClick to expand...
> 
> yup I called her Sakura.I love japanese names and always said the first female i have will be called that lolClick to expand...

Aww thats a lovely name. Do we get to see a pic of her? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar - you should weigh i need to know how i compare lol!
> 
> yeah they say 2 stone, but my friend put 4 stone on with her boys and 2 stone on with her girls, so we will see what i end up at. I think i am going to put loads more on though cos dont they say in your third tri you pile it all on?
> 
> ooh i will have to go and pay it a visit, we went a couple of weeks ago and i seen a winter suit jacket all in one for little man, which i want to go and get so i will have a look. I have stocked up on a few clothes out of newlook with that voucher made it a good price. xx

The have a gorgeous white summer dress with gold beading on for £5!!!! I'm in! :haha: Can't wait to go back next week. I said to my friend yesterday... you'll be pushing your baby round in the lovely sunshine and I'll be shoving my pram through the snow and rain... it just doesn't have the same romantic feel to it does it? x

Have you been eating any more or is it just baby weight? I know a few people who put on 4 stone but I wouldn't worry too much. You'll lose alot of water weight and stuff too after the birth and you'll be running around after little man so that will keep you trim. :thumbup:


----------



## DVSVXN

she wouldnt sit still and cant find my camera so got these on my web cam.Sakura is about 15-16 months old :D
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/Picture0006.jpghttps://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/Picture0002.jpghttps://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/dvsmonkey/Picture0001.jpg


----------



## jeffsar

Britt, there is no way I am weighing myself &#8211; I went to put on my normal jeans the other day, I thought I would just roll down the buttons and wear a long t-shirt, but they wouldn&#8217;t go over my thighs!!!! Gutted. I was in normal jeans unbuttoned at term with Taylor!

Ebs, a bar would be fab &#8211; but not this year &#8211; I am dammed if I am letting all the other mums get sozzled while I can&#8217;t and have to watch all there kids, lol!! 

Dvs, your kitty is cute! 

Erin, I can&#8217;t believe that&#8217;s you almost 12 weeks now!?!? time is starting to fly by for me &#8211; only 7 days until my English V day! (in Scotland they will save babies at 22 wks, so I&#8217;ve had my Scotish V day!)

Mama, how you feeling? x


----------



## ebony2010

Awww she's lovely DVS!!!! Will she take to a new name at her age? x


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks :D brad picked her out for me. Im hoping so her last owners said she neve took to her own name, shes been answering to sakura tho which im amazed at


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Britt, there is no way I am weighing myself  I went to put on my normal jeans the other day, I thought I would just roll down the buttons and wear a long t-shirt, but they wouldnt go over my thighs!!!! Gutted. I was in normal jeans unbuttoned at term with Taylor!
> 
> Ebs, a bar would be fab  but not this year  I am dammed if I am letting all the other mums get sozzled while I cant and have to watch all there kids, lol!!
> 
> Dvs, your kitty is cute!
> 
> Erin, I cant believe thats you almost 12 weeks now!?!? time is starting to fly by for me  only 7 days until my English V day! (in Scotland they will save babies at 22 wks, so Ive had my Scotish V day!)
> 
> Mama, how you feeling? x

Of course... a bar should only be open if you can join in! :haha:

As for your weight/size..... now I may be wrong but I'm sure someone once told me that if its a boy you are mainly all bump with the extra weight but with a girl its all over iykwim? I found this which I thought explained what I meant.... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/42974-shape-your-bump-boy-girl.html


----------



## jeffsar

Well, we've a while to find out with me ebs! X


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Well, we've a while to find out with me ebs! X

You have the patience of a saint! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

haha, with some things i do!

my doppler stopped working, it's making a funny noise and is full of static - i feel lost without it! just emailed the company asking for a new one!


----------



## britt24

i wouldnt say i have eaten a lot more really, i eat more compared to just before cos i was dieting and watching what i was eating. But im not pigging out or anything.

that dress sounds nice, i might go look will be nice for my hol


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> Britt, there is no way I am weighing myself  I went to put on my normal jeans the other day, I thought I would just roll down the buttons and wear a long t-shirt, but they wouldnt go over my thighs!!!! Gutted. I was in normal jeans unbuttoned at term with Taylor!
> 
> Ebs, a bar would be fab  but not this year  I am dammed if I am letting all the other mums get sozzled while I cant and have to watch all there kids, lol!!
> 
> Dvs, your kitty is cute!
> 
> Erin, I cant believe thats you almost 12 weeks now!?!? time is starting to fly by for me  only 7 days until my English V day! (in Scotland they will save babies at 22 wks, so Ive had my Scotish V day!)
> 
> Mama, how you feeling? x

Jeffsar- don't they weigh you at your midwife appts? I'm like Britt- I have to weigh myself.. If I see I'm gaining too quickly I can curb back my eating some before I let myself get out of control! :haha: And in the moment it doesn't seem like time is going fast at all, but looking back, being almost 12 weeks already does seem like it went quickly... I think I'm just impatient for the 20 wk scan! :winkwink:





ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Britt, there is no way I am weighing myself  I went to put on my normal jeans the other day, I thought I would just roll down the buttons and wear a long t-shirt, but they wouldnt go over my thighs!!!! Gutted. I was in normal jeans unbuttoned at term with Taylor!
> 
> Ebs, a bar would be fab  but not this year  I am dammed if I am letting all the other mums get sozzled while I cant and have to watch all there kids, lol!!
> 
> Dvs, your kitty is cute!
> 
> Erin, I cant believe thats you almost 12 weeks now!?!? time is starting to fly by for me  only 7 days until my English V day! (in Scotland they will save babies at 22 wks, so Ive had my Scotish V day!)
> 
> Mama, how you feeling? x
> 
> Of course... a bar should only be open if you can join in! :haha:
> 
> As for your weight/size..... now I may be wrong but I'm sure someone once told me that if its a boy you are mainly all bump with the extra weight but with a girl its all over iykwim? I found this which I thought explained what I meant....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/42974-shape-your-bump-boy-girl.htmlClick to expand...

I've heard this too!!

ebs- how is your dog doing? i hope the sickness stays away for you!

dvs- lovely new kitty baby :)

britt- 12 lbs isn't bad! I'm up close to 4 lbs in 12 weeks... but I'm starting to keep a better eye on it.. I gained 60 lbs with my daughter... most was water retention but I do NOT want to go thru that again! So I'm hoping my 2nd and 3rd tri's I can be more active and eat loads of fruits and veggies because it'll be summertime!

mamadonna- I don't mind fast forwarding to the 23rd of may with you so we can find out you got your bfp! :)

afm- still no sickness, still really lazy and sometimes tired.. other than that, no updates!!


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> Hi everyone !!
> 
> ebs - so sorry for your loss :hugs: and i dont think it is silly its nice you go and see him and talk to him think its lovely xx
> 
> hope everyone else is okay, mamadona are you temping this cycle? xx
> 
> 
> afm - weighed in this morning and i have now officially put 12 pound!!!! oh my xx

afternoon,no i'm not temoing this month,i probably start when af gets here


----------



## jeffsar

they have stopped weighing you at MW apt's here - not their policy now, although i am not sure why..........??

new doppler is on it's way! x


----------



## erin7707

ahhh thats the first thing they check here! so annoying!


----------



## britt24

yeah they weighed me on my first appointment but havent since so maybe i will get weighed on my 24 week check up when i have my bloods done.

is that same for you erin? xx


----------



## mamadonna

does anyone kno if i'll be ok taking antibiotics?

i have a very sore tooth and my dentist has prescribed me them for me


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> does anyone kno if i'll be ok taking antibiotics?
> 
> i have a very sore tooth and my dentist has prescribed me them for me



well they say just like alcohol and tablets, just stop taking them if you find out your pregnant, cos you cant hurt the baby in the early couple of weeks xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm gonna have to take them as i am in so much pain,i hate toothache and i hate the dentist,i am a total wimp when it comes to dentists:hahke


----------



## britt24

me to i hate dentists, dont worry i asked midwife cos i had, had a drink the week i found out and she said for the first few weeks you cant hurt the baby at all from alcohol so surely its the same with tablets.

Hope your feeling better soon xx:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun,with my youngest i had a very drunken nite on the sat then on the tues i found out i was pg,i felt as guilt as sin but he was fine,they have their own little life supports for a little while anyway


----------



## jeffsar

i just had my MW - my bump is measuring 3 weeks ahead! she's not too concerned yet, but will monitor to make sure i don't get too big! 

mama, most antibiotics are fine - i was given antibiotics for a urine infection at 8 wks x


----------



## mamadonna

wow 3 wks ahead!!!! ur gonna be huge lol,cheers for the info on antibiotics,i'm sure if the doc prescribed them for u at 8 weeks i shud be fine,i very much doubt i am pg its just incase really


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> yeah they weighed me on my first appointment but havent since so maybe i will get weighed on my 24 week check up when i have my bloods done.
> 
> is that same for you erin? xx

every doc appt that I have the first things I have to do every single time are weigh in and pee in a cup. so every 4 weeks I'll be getting a reality check :(


----------



## jeffsar

it was amoxycillian (spelling?!!?) i was on, and the MW gave them to me, so i would say you'll be fine.

i know, i was never ahead by a whole week last time, let alone 3! she say's i may just have a lot of fluid, i had the GD test, but it's totally negative, so that's ruled out. i am like a hippo! x


----------



## mamadonna

it may just be they way bambino is lying,i had an extreme amount of fluid with my 12yr old,when they bust my waters i thought the gushing would never stop,he was born weighing 8lb6oz,i felt huge throughout that pregnancy


----------



## jeffsar

what if it's a 10lber?!!?!? how will i cope, lol! x


----------



## britt24

wow 3 weeks ahead, so how does that work does it mean you was dated wrong or just that baby is growing quicker? xx


----------



## jeffsar

no, scans show baby is perfect size for my dates, which will probably mean loads of fluid etc. unless baby has had a major growth spurt, which she says is possible, and he may grow in blocks rather than at a constant pace - does that make sense?? lol! s


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> no, scans show baby is perfect size for my dates, which will probably mean loads of fluid etc. unless baby has had a major growth spurt, which she says is possible, and he may grow in blocks rather than at a constant pace - does that make sense?? lol! s


okay so they are monitoring you really to check you dont go too big like have too much water etc? 

i think i get it lol 
xx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> what if it's a 10lber?!!?!? how will i cope, lol! x

fingers crossed baby wont be that big,but they do say the bigger they are the easier they are to give birth to


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, with some things i do!
> 
> my doppler stopped working, it's making a funny noise and is full of static - i feel lost without it! just emailed the company asking for a new one!

Oh no!!! I hope they get a new one to you quick. I keep reading about people using them and its making me want one! :dohh: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebs- how is your dog doing? i hope the sickness stays away for you!
> 
> 
> afm- still no sickness, still really lazy and sometimes tired.. other than that, no updates!!

She's doing better thank you. 

In a way I do hope it tays away but i could do with it to stop me from eating so much. :haha:

Wow! It is going so smoothly for you. I don't know how you are coping with such a long wait till your next scan though! Are you going to get friends at work to scan you? x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!

she has sent me a new one today first class express so should be here tomorrow, fri at the latest!! i love it - if you do get one, i would recommend this company - they rent them, so they can go back whenever you want, plus they supply all the gel, batteries etc. it's a MW grade doppler, not just an amplifier like the angelsounds, so you find HB earlier. i wouldn't be without it now! x


----------



## jeffsar

ooooh, you are a blueberry!! happy blueberry day! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!
> 
> she has sent me a new one today first class express so should be here tomorrow, fri at the latest!! i love it - if you do get one, i would recommend this company - they rent them, so they can go back whenever you want, plus they supply all the gel, batteries etc. it's a MW grade doppler, not just an amplifier like the angelsounds, so you find HB earlier. i wouldn't be without it now! x

What is the company called? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ooooh, you are a blueberry!! happy blueberry day! x

haha thanks. I have to ring up tomorrow to book my 12 week scan! I can't wait. :happydance: x


----------



## jeffsar

it's hibebe - i will log on to my emails and get you the link! x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi baby/hibebe 
Customer Services
0800 0436680

www.hi-baby.co.uk


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi baby/hibebe
> Customer Services
> 0800 0436680
> 
> www.hi-baby.co.uk

Just looked at ebay and the price of a 2nd hand one is only a few months rent so I might do some bidding. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

good idea! x


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls! Hope everyone is well.
I came on to see what fruit I have changed to &#8211; and I am at the point where they aren&#8217;t changing every week! so, for my 2nd week, baby is a papaya&#8230;..
With a bump 3 weeks ahead, it must be a genetically modified papaya! x


----------



## britt24

Morning!!

happy still papaya!! lol

oooh 1 more week until v day yipppeeee!!!

i forgot to do my bump pic yesterday and our nursery is completely done now ao i need to take a final pic, but my camara needs charging so i am going to skip this weeks photos and update next week.

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning all nothing to report here,i bet ur all pleased you no longer have this dreaded tww :wacko:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning all nothing to report here,i bet ur all pleased you no longer have this dreaded tww :wacko:

i know the slowest 2 weeks ever arent they, but hopefully you wont have many more if any!! got everything crossed for you but like you said you will take AF this month then next defo will be bfp if not this xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm quite prepared for af this month,but hopefully it will be the last for a while


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm quite prepared for af this month,but hopefully it will be the last for a while


Yes it will!

are you feeling better in your self now? xx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i'm fine britt thanks,just keeping myself busy


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies! :hi:

*Jeffsar* How strange. I didn't know they didn't change some weeks as you got further along. I keep looking at my ticker and thinking about when I used to watch yours at my stage. It seems soooo long ago.

*Britt* Booooo for an uncharged camera! lol Have you ordered your pram yet?

*Mamadonna* The 2ww is like a rollercoaster! :dohh: I hope if this is not your last it is your next to last. :hugs:

AFM... today I am knackered. I have been cleaning the living room carpet and the carpet cleaner has not been co-operating. :brat: I think I have that heightened sense of smell and I can smell everything and its driving me nuts. :wacko: On a brighter note I have booked my 12 week scan which works out at 12w2d. Aaaaages away. lol x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> *Jeffsar* How strange. I didn't know they didn't change some weeks as you got further along. I keep looking at my ticker and thinking about when I used to watch yours at my stage. It seems soooo long ago.
> 
> *Britt* Booooo for an uncharged camera! lol Have you ordered your pram yet?
> 
> *Mamadonna* The 2ww is like a rollercoaster! :dohh: I hope if this is not your last it is your next to last. :hugs:
> 
> AFM... today I am knackered. I have been cleaning the living room carpet and the carpet cleaner has not been co-operating. :brat: I think I have that heightened sense of smell and I can smell everything and its driving me nuts. :wacko: On a brighter note I have booked my 12 week scan which works out at 12w2d. Aaaaages away. lol x


Hi 
lol sorry i will get it charged and i will do a bump pic for next week!

not yet the blue surf isnt in until June, so i am waiting for them to ring and tell me when i can go and look at it then i will be ordering! i cant wait!

woohoo for the 12 week scan bet your well excited arent you

when are your bump shots starting anyway? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> *Jeffsar* How strange. I didn't know they didn't change some weeks as you got further along. I keep looking at my ticker and thinking about when I used to watch yours at my stage. It seems soooo long ago.
> 
> *Britt* Booooo for an uncharged camera! lol Have you ordered your pram yet?
> 
> *Mamadonna* The 2ww is like a rollercoaster! :dohh: I hope if this is not your last it is your next to last. :hugs:
> 
> AFM... today I am knackered. I have been cleaning the living room carpet and the carpet cleaner has not been co-operating. :brat: I think I have that heightened sense of smell and I can smell everything and its driving me nuts. :wacko: On a brighter note I have booked my 12 week scan which works out at 12w2d. Aaaaages away. lol x
> 
> 
> Hi
> lol sorry i will get it charged and i will do a bump pic for next week!
> 
> not yet the blue surf isnt in until June, so i am waiting for them to ring and tell me when i can go and look at it then i will be ordering! i cant wait!
> 
> woohoo for the 12 week scan bet your well excited arent you
> 
> when are your bump shots starting anyway? xxClick to expand...

I took one at 5 weeks before all the bloating and havne't took one since as I've just been totally bloated. I might take one at 8 weeks maybe. x


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls! 

i was mega busy today so didn't get on much. doppler arrived, so pleased to be back up and running again! 

how's everyone been feeling today?

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> 
> i was mega busy today so didn't get on much. doppler arrived, so pleased to be back up and running again!
> 
> how's everyone been feeling today?
> 
> x

Yey for doppler. :happydance:

Jeffsar.... I felt so ill yesterday. I had pains in my stomach like I was going to start with D&V and I felt flu like. Feel alot better today but was constipated this morning and my stomach was so bloated I looked quite preggers. I even took a pic to show you all. I'll have to upload it. :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... ready for a laugh? I was so bloated and a bit constipated that I took a pic of my bump today. I do have a fat belly as it is but how I am going to hide it with this daily bloat is beyond me! :haha: x
 



Attached Files:







P130511_13.52.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## erin7707

aww ebs, I feel the same way.. soooo bloated!!! But I'll be embarrassed if people ask me how far along I am and they think I'm actually showing when really it's just a ton of bloat! I feel like I constantly have to suck in! :(


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls!

ebs, bloat is not a good feeling, but it really just looks like a cute little bump; i think you are worrying too much! 

erin, how you doing? forgot to ask, have you told Lexi yet??

britt - what kind of pram is it you like - is it the silver cross surf???

mama, how long til testing now hun?? x


----------



## erin7707

things are still normal here!! I wont' be online much probably in the next few days as we're heading away until Monday for a wedding. I hope to get a tan at least... lol. 
we have told Lexi, but she's too young to understand! I've showed her pics of other peoples baby bumps and said that they have a baby in their belly and said that I did too.. we'll keep mentioning it, but I dont' think it will sink in until i get bigger or she feels it move...


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, that's right, ths is the first time you've been away from her isn't it?? try and relax and have a nice time with hubby, i'm sure lexi will be fine xx


----------



## erin7707

yeah, I know she'll be completely fine and probably won't even care we're gone! She loves her 'Nana and Poppa' time! :) Thanks tho! x


----------



## Hoping4Baby5

I went to one of these ladies and she told me I wouldn't have a baby until my late 40's!!! And id only have one EVER!! I'm 28 on the 18th. Now I think I'm cursed. When I saw my BFN last month first think I thought of was her. I would love to go punch that lady in the face. Its ok I'm going to prove her wrong. Gl to you ladies hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## jeffsar

Hoping4Baby5 said:


> I went to one of these ladies and she told me I wouldn't have a baby until my late 40's!!! And id only have one EVER!! I'm 28 on the 18th. Now I think I'm cursed. When I saw my BFN last month first think I thought of was her. I would love to go punch that lady in the face. Its ok I'm going to prove her wrong. Gl to you ladies hope you get your BFP!!!

we all see it as a bit of fun, try not to read into it too much!


----------



## jeffsar

girls have you seen the news - and what happened in tenerife?!?!!?

OMG, scary.kess than a mile away from where i stayed!! x


----------



## mamadonna

there seems to be a nice little bump starting there ebs:thumbup:

i have no idea when af is due js,i think i'll test next tues then just go from there


----------



## erin7707

i didn't see the news! lol, what happened?


----------



## mamadonna

omg i didnt kno either so i just had a look on line,a 62 yrs old british women has been beheaded in a supermarket


----------



## erin7707

....... they seriously still behead people!!!!!!!!????? omg!


----------



## mamadonna

no it was just a random attack


----------



## erin7707

yeah I know, but I haven't heard of someone being beheaded since 1914.. hahahaha. then again, america is filled with gun violence, so I guess that's what I'm used to hearing about! Or stabbings... but never cutting someones head off! yikes!!
How did they do that!?


----------



## mamadonna

it just says it happened in a supermarket and he did it with a knife,after he had done it he carried her head outside,its totally sick


----------



## erin7707

.......oh. my. word. :nope:


----------



## mamadonna

Witnesses said a man entered a Chinese supermarket in a shopping centre and stabbed then beheaded the 62-year-old woman. He is said to have dropped the head outside before being tackled

thats a little snippet


----------



## erin7707

i just looked it up on google! sicko! i read a whole article... so scary if it was completely random and he didn't even know her!! it seems like beheading someone would be an act of revenge if he carried her head out like a flipping trophy! ewww!


----------



## DVSVXN

aw ebs cute lil bump :D


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what on earth would bring someone to do that sicko!!!

hi dv:wave:

well sorry girls i'm gonna say good night laptop is running soooooooooo slow and its getting on my nerves,nite nite:sleep:


----------



## DVSVXN

have a good night ebs.
Lol im still floating around these days :)


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> girls have you seen the news - and what happened in tenerife?!?!!?
> 
> OMG, scary.kess than a mile away from where i stayed!! x

DH saw it on the news last night and told me. That is frightening. She was beheaded wasn't she? x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hope everyones ok and having a good weekend. 

MS has come back today but just feeling really sick. I really feel like it will be kicking in really soon. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ah bless you ebs,i hate being sick,but its all good when its for a good reason:baby:

i was lucky i neva had sickness


----------



## jeffsar

you were lucky mamadonna, as was i first time round!

how you doing?? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good just still waiting and waiting and w..... its so bloody frustrating but hey we've all been there,it'll be my turn soon enough

no sickness first time vs extreme sickness this time hhmmmm me thinks a little girl is cooking in there:haha:


----------



## jeffsar

nah, i just think this boy is being awkward! i can't say why, as i have no reasoning, but i really really do think it's another boy! maybe i am just hoping, lol! 

the tww is tough, but i have a feeling your bfp will come soon; you deserve it after everything x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks jeffsar i really hope so


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> thanks jeffsar i really hope so

and i knew all my were boys


----------



## jeffsar

it's strange isn't it, but i have myself convinced! i won't be at all surprised if i see a wee tiddle whe nwe have the 4d scan! x


----------



## mamadonna

are you gonna find out or you still waiting for a suprise?


----------



## jeffsar

still waiting for a surprise; i don't mind seeing something and guessing, but i don't want someone actually telling me what it is!


----------



## mamadonna

it'll be fun seeing if u can guess


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies! :hi:

*Jeffsar* I still have a feeling you're having a girl. Don't ask me why... lol...

*Mamadonna* Do you know where you are in your 2ww? Good luck anyway. :happydance:

Hi to everyone else. :hi: Hope everyone having a good weekend. I went to visit a friend yesterday and I am soooo tired. I'll not be doing that again for a while. :dohh: Having a rest today though then I'm off to the M&P outlet in the morning to pick up some maternity clothes bargains! :thumbup: x


----------



## mamadonna

hello ebs,i havent the foggiest and its a pain in the butt lol

just having to wait and wait 

did anyone watch inside the human body i'm just watching it now on bbci player,its about conception and pregnancy


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hello ebs,i havent the foggiest and its a pain in the butt lol
> 
> just having to wait and wait
> 
> did anyone watch inside the human body i'm just watching it now on bbci player,its about conception and pregnancy

To be honest.... it must be a lot less stressful not knowing. I hope so anyway. :hugs:

Yes... I watched it the other week on BB1. It was fab and so clever that the spem go to sleep and wait. It does make conception look so difficult that its no wonder so many of us have problems getting pregnant in the first place! :dohh: x


----------



## mamadonna

it is quite stress free i must admit:thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!

yeah, i watched it; it's really incredible that we ever get pregnant-it's so complicated!!

how's everyone been? 
i am exhausted today, and all i have done is some cleaning! on a positive note, i tokk some baby stuff down from the loft and started washing! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> yeah, i watched it; it's really incredible that we ever get pregnant-it's so complicated!!
> 
> how's everyone been?
> i am exhausted today, and all i have done is some cleaning! on a positive note, i tokk some baby stuff down from the loft and started washing! x

How exciting. :happydance: Have you started doing the babies room yet? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi js you need to take things easy!!

i'm cramping on my right side,:wacko::shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

nah, i'm not really doing much - the room is brand new with cream walls and cream carpet - taylors old stuff is the 'i love my bear' range from babies r us, so is all creams anyway. so really, it's just a case of washing it all and then waiting!

he enjoyed seeing all his baby stuff today tough! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> nah, i'm not really doing much - the room is brand new with cream walls and cream carpet - taylors old stuff is the 'i love my bear' range from babies r us, so is all creams anyway. so really, it's just a case of washing it all and then waiting!
> 
> he enjoyed seeing all his baby stuff today tough! x

Aww bless him! :flower: x


----------



## jeffsar

have you started looking at anything yet? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> have you started looking at anything yet? x

Yeah.... I have a good idea what furniture I want and possible prams. For some reason I think I'm having a girl so I've been looking at more girl stuff. I like being prepared... :haha: I'm sure I'll change my mind on everything loads of times before my 20 week scan though... :dohh:

I went in to a local shop run by Mums and its like a clothing agency but they sell baby/kids clothes, maternity clothes, prams etc... I'll be buying alot of stuff from there as most of it looks like its never been used. Theres actually 2 in the town we live in but because we live on the nicer side of town (near all the mums who have nothing better do but waste money whilst their husbands are at work) there is some really good quality stuff. There were even designer outfits for a few pounds. Its madness. I've been eyeing up the Skate pram from M&P and they had one I had a play with it. You can add a junior seat to it to make it a double buggy if you want and that might be a money saver in the long run. :thumbup:

Are you using Taylors pram or buying a new one? Sorry... I can't remember. :wacko: x


----------



## jeffsar

i was going to use taylor's pram but............ they are so much nicer now, lol!! 
i really like the silver cross surf, have you seen it? 
i wish we had a shop like that here - people think cos me and hubby have good jobs and are comfortable i should just buy everything new all the best stuff, but i really don't believe in wasting money - we work hard for it! x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, matching the topic above about loving a bargain!
i have just joined a few baby clubs - free to do so, and you get some really good feebies! boots parenting club; free changing bag worth £30, cow and gate, cuddly toy and milk vouchers, sainsburys; free huggies baby bundle worth £10.......

all will send magazines which advice, articles, stage updates and money off vouchers. worth ten mins of time imo! x


----------



## wantingagirl

Can I just ask who you all think the best pychic is?

xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i was going to use taylor's pram but............ they are so much nicer now, lol!!
> i really like the silver cross surf, have you seen it?
> i wish we had a shop like that here - people think cos me and hubby have good jobs and are comfortable i should just buy everything new all the best stuff, but i really don't believe in wasting money - we work hard for it! x

To be honest we're the same. I mean we are pretty poor at the moment but even if we both had good jobs like you we'd still not buy extravagantly. 

Yes the silver cross surf is what Britt is getting! :thumbup: Its lovely. 

Don't times change quick? A friend of mine has children and her youngest are 6, and she was saying how much maternity clothes have changed and how cheap they are. We wondered if it was celeb culture influencing as you see so many celebs wearing nice maternity wear. I suppose prams get lighter too etc... 

Its a shame you don't have any 2nd hand shops though. The one near me is quite small but its fab. Little outfits from places like Debenhams and Next for a few pounds. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, matching the topic above about loving a bargain!
> i have just joined a few baby clubs - free to do so, and you get some really good feebies! boots parenting club; free changing bag worth £30, cow and gate, cuddly toy and milk vouchers, sainsburys; free huggies baby bundle worth £10.......
> 
> all will send magazines which advice, articles, stage updates and money off vouchers. worth ten mins of time imo! x

Yeah I've started doing that. When I went to my first midwife appointment she gave me so many leaflets and vouchers so get discounts and join the baby clubs. It all adds up doesn't it? x


----------



## ebony2010

wantingagirl said:


> Can I just ask who you all think the best pychic is?
> 
> xx

Gail and psychic star are both good. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

hi wantingagirl, i used Jenny Renny, she was right for my BFP! i know others have used psychic star and she's been accurate. Don't use Aimmee, she was a girl on here getting to know us and using the info to give readings........ x


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!!

Yey i am half way!!! but feel like crappy today these last couple of nights i cant get comfy my sides ache when i sleep on them and im not a good back sleeper, so i am waking up all the time in the night, and going for a wee a couple of times in the night as well, so i could just curl up and sleep at the min lol but i have to work.

On a good note, we have our scan today yippeee cant wait to see our little man today!

Jeffsar - yes it is the surf we are getting, but we want the blue one and that colour doesnt come out until june so got to wait until then.

Ebs - cute bump pic, think your gonna show really early with the looks of it so maybe your mum is right (dont you hate the fact they always are lol)

Hi everyone else, mamadonna hope your okay and 2ww nearly over for you got everything crossed, erin - how you feeling? xx


----------



## jeffsar

Morning ebs! How are you feeling today?

I didn&#8217;t realise that was the one that britt liked! I love it &#8211; but can I justify spending that amount of money when I have a pram up the loft???
x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Yey i am half way!!! but feel like crappy today these last couple of nights i cant get comfy my sides ache when i sleep on them and im not a good back sleeper, so i am waking up all the time in the night, and going for a wee a couple of times in the night as well, so i could just curl up and sleep at the min lol but i have to work.
> 
> On a good note, we have our scan today yippeee cant wait to see our little man today!
> 
> Jeffsar - yes it is the surf we are getting, but we want the blue one and that colour doesnt come out until june so got to wait until then.
> 
> Ebs - cute bump pic, think your gonna show really early with the looks of it so maybe your mum is right (dont you hate the fact they always are lol)
> 
> Hi everyone else, mamadonna hope your okay and 2ww nearly over for you got everything crossed, erin - how you feeling? xx


morning britt! Happy halfway!

I love that pram; I think I would go for black, then when I know the gender buy a colour pack to jazz it up a bit! How much have you seen it for?? Cheapest I can find is £630 for the package  and Im not sure I can justify that! What time is your scan today? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Yey i am half way!!! but feel like crappy today these last couple of nights i cant get comfy my sides ache when i sleep on them and im not a good back sleeper, so i am waking up all the time in the night, and going for a wee a couple of times in the night as well, so i could just curl up and sleep at the min lol but i have to work.
> 
> On a good note, we have our scan today yippeee cant wait to see our little man today!
> 
> Jeffsar - yes it is the surf we are getting, but we want the blue one and that colour doesnt come out until june so got to wait until then.
> 
> Ebs - cute bump pic, think your gonna show really early with the looks of it so maybe your mum is right (dont you hate the fact they always are lol)
> 
> Hi everyone else, mamadonna hope your okay and 2ww nearly over for you got everything crossed, erin - how you feeling? xx

:yipee: for the scan today!! How exciting!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics. :happydance:

Yes... Mums are sooo right and it is infuriating! :brat: In a way I hope I do get an early bump that I can reveal at 12 weeks.... :haha:

I'm off to the M&P outlet this morning for some bargains. :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Morning ebs! How are you feeling today?
> 
> I didnt realise that was the one that britt liked! I love it  but can I justify spending that amount of money when I have a pram up the loft???
> x

I'm ok thanks. Was hugely bloated to the point it hurt last night but I'm doing ok today. Just the usual sore boobs and feeling a bit sick at times. :thumbup:

Ooh I need to invest in maternity bras though. Mine seems to have blown up like balloons... especially at night. :blush: x


----------



## britt24

thanks ladies, 

i was looking at the pushchair on the frame and to buy the carry cot as well without the the accessories pack i think they priced it me at 550, does your price include the accessories pack? I wasnt sure what to do about the accessories pack cos it includes, the foot muff which i would like and the parasol but it also includes a hood, which i would get with the carry cot any way so i was going to look on ebay for the foot muff and parasol seperate i think cos they wont sell them seperate in the shops. i will be going in a couple of weeks so i will be getting it all priced up at the shop i am going to, so i can let you know and maybe it might be worth getting it shipped up if it is cheaper.

ebs - have a nice shopping day!! treat yourself to some nice things xx


----------



## jeffsar

£630 was for the pushchair, carrycot, carseat and essentials pack; i guess the price isn't that bad considering......
i also like the m&p zoom though, and it's half price just now......
too much choice! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> £630 was for the pushchair, carrycot, carseat and essentials pack; i guess the price isn't that bad considering......
> i also like the m&p zoom though, and it's half price just now......
> too much choice! x

no thats really good! 

yeah m&p prams are nice and i think when we priced up the pushchair and the carry cot for a m&p one they were about 100 - 150 less than the surf which is a big difference.

jeffsar - these last few nights when i have woken up to go the loo, i have had like stomach ache like i need the loo or trapped wind but it is so uncomfortable is it something you get or got last time, i dont know if it is something i am eating or what but it seems to be in the night every night these last few nights x


----------



## britt24

defo invest in maternity bras they are so comfortable ebs, to the point were you dont want to take them off lol x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> £630 was for the pushchair, carrycot, carseat and essentials pack; i guess the price isn't that bad considering......
> i also like the m&p zoom though, and it's half price just now......
> too much choice! x
> 
> no thats really good!
> 
> yeah m&p prams are nice and i think when we priced up the pushchair and the carry cot for a m&p one they were about 100 - 150 less than the surf which is a big difference.
> 
> jeffsar - these last few nights when i have woken up to go the loo, i have had like stomach ache like i need the loo or trapped wind but it is so uncomfortable is it something you get or got last time, i dont know if it is something i am eating or what but it seems to be in the night every night these last few nights xClick to expand...

i hope it's normal; as i am experiancing it too just now!I have the mw tomorrow so will be asking, but I think its just pressure from where baby is lying.


----------



## jeffsar

the surf is so pretty though!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> £630 was for the pushchair, carrycot, carseat and essentials pack; i guess the price isn't that bad considering......
> i also like the m&p zoom though, and it's half price just now......
> too much choice! x
> 
> no thats really good!
> 
> yeah m&p prams are nice and i think when we priced up the pushchair and the carry cot for a m&p one they were about 100 - 150 less than the surf which is a big difference.
> 
> jeffsar - these last few nights when i have woken up to go the loo, i have had like stomach ache like i need the loo or trapped wind but it is so uncomfortable is it something you get or got last time, i dont know if it is something i am eating or what but it seems to be in the night every night these last few nights xClick to expand...
> 
> i hope it's normal; as i am experiancing it too just now!I have the mw tomorrow so will be asking, but I think its just pressure from where baby is lying.Click to expand...


oh right well if we both are then it does sound normal doesnt it, its hard to explain but i keep thinking did i eat too much but i am only having normal things, but thats how it feels but then again pressure from baby pressure from a full stomach will prob feel the same.

will you let me know what she says please xx


----------



## jeffsar

of course i will.
i haven't felt much movement this morning, trying to get baby to wake up so i stop panicking! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> of course i will.
> i haven't felt much movement this morning, trying to get baby to wake up so i stop panicking! x


does baby usually move in the bath? you could try a bath if little one does. My little man doesnt move when i go in the bath for reason he moves the most when we are in the car????

i wouldnt worry, especially cos we are both getting the same thing and we are around same time you would think it would be a normal thing.

Have you used the doppler today? xx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, doppler used first thing every morning, and it was beating away very nicely - it's probably sleeping but it just niggles me as it's usually very very active!

the worry never stops! x


----------



## jeffsar

haha, baby woke up, just kicked my bladder very hard! x


----------



## britt24

no i dont think i will stop worrying until i am holding, then suppose the next part of worrying starts, joys of being a mummy hey lol

i am nervous about this scan, i think it is cos they check everything dont they and i just everything alright and little man to be 100% healthy xx


----------



## jeffsar

i twill be hun; the 3d scan would have shown up anything obvious.
your wee man will be perfect.

i loved the 20 wk scan, you get a good 20 mins to stare at the wee one! x


----------



## britt24

yeah they said everything looked fine and that he was good size etc, just makes you think what if they missed something etc lol, its silly but just cant help it can you.

Great he was having a long snooze then lol, i dont know how i would be if i was one of them women who got babies that werent very active so they hardly felt them, think i would worry all the time. 

so good job i have a wriggler even if he does keep me awake.


----------



## jeffsar

it gets worse - wait until you can see feet poking out your tummy - weird! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it gets worse - wait until you can see feet poking out your tummy - weird! x

lol i cant wait for that, cos hubby hasnt really felt him move yet, so that will be nice for him to experience as well he rubs my stomach a lot and when we got to bed he always sleeps with his arm around me with his hand on my stomach but he never feels him when i say did you feel that, so i must be feeling it from inside mostly.

are you getting proper body parts bumping out now then lol? x


----------



## jeffsar

we've seen the head stick up, and also an elbow, but no feet or hands yet!
hubby only felt baby himself while we were away on hols, but now it's all the time - it kicks him in the back at night!x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> we've seen the head stick up, and also an elbow, but no feet or hands yet!
> hubby only felt baby himself while we were away on hols, but now it's all the time - it kicks him in the back at night!x

ahh thats brilliant, only should be a couple of weeks for me then.

i bet its weird though isnt it, i am used to the little pokes now but they felt strange at first so its got to be weird when things are poking out everywhere lol x


----------



## jeffsar

it weird, but great at the same time.
what time is your scan?
i have my 4d scan in just over 2 weeks!x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it weird, but great at the same time.
> what time is your scan?
> i have my 4d scan in just over 2 weeks!x

its at 12 so got to leave about twenty to, a nice couple of hours away from work as well lol i need it to wake myself up a bit.

ooh great, that will be amazing as well at 26 weeks everything will be so clear i cant wait to see them pics, will you post them for us. will you let them show you below the waist or are yu gonna ask them not to? x


----------



## jeffsar

i am going to attempt to stay team yellow; obviously if it's a boy it might be obvious, lol!! of course i will share pics!

good luck today, post pics asap! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i am going to attempt to stay team yellow; obviously if it's a boy it might be obvious, lol!! of course i will share pics!
> 
> good luck today, post pics asap! x



okay so you might have a guess just not ask them to tell you, i think thats good really cos you might say i am sure its a boy or girl but you wont get the confirmation so it will still be a suprise.

Thank you speak to you later xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi still nothing to report here :coffee:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> hi still nothing to report here :coffee:

hi hun, how you feeling? x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar i'm not bad,just wish af would get here is so frustrating!!!!


----------



## britt24

hi just got back, they said everything was perfect everything present and correct and they confirmed we are team blue so that saves me exchanging everything for pink lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies!!! :hi:

Went to M&P outlet this morning and got 2 dresses and 2 tops. One of the tops looks awful on but the rest fits lovely. :happydance: Can't wait to need them now! :happydance:

Glad your scan went well Britt. Can't wait to see pics. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Went to M&P outlet this morning and got 2 dresses and 2 tops. One of the tops looks awful on but the rest fits lovely. :happydance: Can't wait to need them now! :happydance:
> 
> Glad your scan went well Britt. Can't wait to see pics. xxx


lovely glad you had a good shopping trip, did you see if they still had the boys blue pramsuits in there, i seen them a few weeks ago and wish i had got it now.

in between normal and maternity stage is annoying isnt it, cos your normal ckothes are only just right but maternity are too big, it really annoyed me lol.

are you doing weekly bump pics now?

i will put some pics on tomorrow my camara is at my mums at the min xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Went to M&P outlet this morning and got 2 dresses and 2 tops. One of the tops looks awful on but the rest fits lovely. :happydance: Can't wait to need them now! :happydance:
> 
> Glad your scan went well Britt. Can't wait to see pics. xxx
> 
> 
> lovely glad you had a good shopping trip, did you see if they still had the boys blue pramsuits in there, i seen them a few weeks ago and wish i had got it now.
> 
> in between normal and maternity stage is annoying isnt it, cos your normal ckothes are only just right but maternity are too big, it really annoyed me lol.
> 
> are you doing weekly bump pics now?
> 
> i will put some pics on tomorrow my camara is at my mums at the min xxClick to expand...

Oooh not sure. They had snow suits and stuff. :shrug: My Mum was looking at all the clothes... bless her. 

Not doing weekly bump pics yet as I am sheerly sooooo bloated. I'd be taking pics of a huge bump and the one day it will deflate and leave me with a little baby bump.... :haha: I am going to take your advise and buy some maternity bras though... the only thing is I'm bursting out of my E cup so I'm not looking forward to seeing the state of what I'll get in a bigger size. :blush:

Are you going to put your scan photo on here? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Went to M&P outlet this morning and got 2 dresses and 2 tops. One of the tops looks awful on but the rest fits lovely. :happydance: Can't wait to need them now! :happydance:
> 
> Glad your scan went well Britt. Can't wait to see pics. xxx
> 
> 
> lovely glad you had a good shopping trip, did you see if they still had the boys blue pramsuits in there, i seen them a few weeks ago and wish i had got it now.
> 
> in between normal and maternity stage is annoying isnt it, cos your normal ckothes are only just right but maternity are too big, it really annoyed me lol.
> 
> are you doing weekly bump pics now?
> 
> i will put some pics on tomorrow my camara is at my mums at the min xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh not sure. They had snow suits and stuff. :shrug: My Mum was looking at all the clothes... bless her.
> 
> Not doing weekly bump pics yet as I am sheerly sooooo bloated. I'd be taking pics of a huge bump and the one day it will deflate and leave me with a little baby bump.... :haha: I am going to take your advise and buy some maternity bras though... the only thing is I'm bursting out of my E cup so I'm not looking forward to seeing the state of what I'll get in a bigger size. :blush:
> 
> Are you going to put your scan photo on here? xClick to expand...


debenhams have some nice bras that are just plain but are so comfy i love mine and they measure you so you get exact size

yeah i will upload the pics first thing


----------



## jeffsar

britt, so pleased the scan went well!! your little man certainly isn't shy!!

ebs, good news on the clothes! i feel loads better now that i'm in maternity.

mama, i know how frustrating it is waiting for af - i had none for 18months! but, yours may not be coming cos you have a bfp! fx'd it's soon hun x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Went to M&P outlet this morning and got 2 dresses and 2 tops. One of the tops looks awful on but the rest fits lovely. :happydance: Can't wait to need them now! :happydance:
> 
> Glad your scan went well Britt. Can't wait to see pics. xxx

yay for some nice maternity clothes,have a look on ebay there is loads


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> hi just got back, they said everything was perfect everything present and correct and they confirmed we are team blue so that saves me exchanging everything for pink lol xx

i'm glad everything went okay at ur scan,i love seeing them on the 20 wk scan


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> britt, so pleased the scan went well!! your little man certainly isn't shy!!
> 
> ebs, good news on the clothes! i feel loads better now that i'm in maternity.
> 
> mama, i know how frustrating it is waiting for af - i had none for 18months! but, yours may not be coming cos you have a bfp! fx'd it's soon hun x

i can only hope i really dont think i am tho:nope:


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> britt, so pleased the scan went well!! your little man certainly isn't shy!!
> 
> ebs, good news on the clothes! i feel loads better now that i'm in maternity.
> 
> mama, i know how frustrating it is waiting for af - i had none for 18months! but, yours may not be coming cos you have a bfp! fx'd it's soon hun x
> 
> i can only hope i really dont think i am tho:nope:Click to expand...

even tho i have cronic heart burn and waves of sickness lol but i'm not looking to much in2 it


----------



## jeffsar

i really hope you are!!!! when are you testing?? x


----------



## mamadonna

i took 1 this morning and it was a bfn,so i'll leave it a few more days and do another 1


----------



## jeffsar

it's so hard when you don't know where in the cycle you are...... i remember how frustrating it is hun. i ended up having to use agnus castus to try strat my cycles, and it worked ok, but the thyroid meds sorted it all out, thinkfully.

did the docs give you an idea on what to expect? x


----------



## mamadonna

nope not all,but i did take the pill for a little while afterwards so i think thats probably messed things up,its been 24 days since i stopped,i did get blood for a couple of days but i wasnt sure whether that was because of coming of the pill:shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

i'm not sure how the pill works hun, i was on the dreaded depo jab - i would NEVER reccomend that to anyone who ever thinks they might ttc! x


----------



## mamadonna

i kno i was on depo a few yrs ago,i'm so pleased i stopped but then i took cerazette which is just as bad


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls!
How is everyone today? 

I am very tired; Taylor woke up bright and early at 6am (he hasn&#8217;t done that for a while!) and the baby kicked all night so I have had very little sleep!
I have the MW today so hopefully the bump won&#8217;t be much bigger; she said they&#8217;d let me get 5 wks ahead without panicking&#8230;&#8230;!

x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Went to M&P outlet this morning and got 2 dresses and 2 tops. One of the tops looks awful on but the rest fits lovely. :happydance: Can't wait to need them now! :happydance:
> 
> Glad your scan went well Britt. Can't wait to see pics. xxx
> 
> yay for some nice maternity clothes,have a look on ebay there is loadsClick to expand...

Thanks. I've been watching quite alot recently so I'll definately be buying some off there. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Morning girls!
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I am very tired; Taylor woke up bright and early at 6am (he hasnt done that for a while!) and the baby kicked all night so I have had very little sleep!
> I have the MW today so hopefully the bump wont be much bigger; she said theyd let me get 5 wks ahead without panicking!
> 
> x

Morning. :hi:

Hope your MW appointment goes well. :thumbup: Hope you get through the day ok and can get an early night tonight. :hugs: x


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna.... I'm am so excited for you. Sickness and heartburn!!! :happydance: I hope waiting a few days will bring you that bfp!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

so do i, i am shattered, lol! 
do you realise that at the stage you are at, i was in maternity clothes - so comfy!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> so do i, i am shattered, lol!
> do you realise that at the stage you are at, i was in maternity clothes - so comfy!x

Well if it wasn't for the fact I am living in leggings and I wear quite baggy smock style tops anyway I think I would be too. :haha: 

Will you get chance to have a nap today to try and catch up? x


----------



## britt24

MORNING ALL!!

only today and 2 full days to work until i break up for my seaside break yipppeee and weather is looking great for the weekend as well brilliant!

i am taking risk on thursday as well, and having my hair coloured red, i fancy a change so gonna go for it lol so hopefully it will look okay.

jeffsar - hope you can catch up with sleep at some point today, its so horrible feel shattered all day. I went to bed at 9 last night and slept all the way through without any interuptions so this morning i actually feel so much better so hopefully you can do that to. What time is your midwife>

ebs - how are you? when is your next appointment ebs? 

Mamadonna - any news??

Erin - how are you? whats next for you with appointments etc xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> MORNING ALL!!
> 
> only today and 2 full days to work until i break up for my seaside break yipppeee and weather is looking great for the weekend as well brilliant!
> 
> i am taking risk on thursday as well, and having my hair coloured red, i fancy a change so gonna go for it lol so hopefully it will look okay.
> 
> jeffsar - hope you can catch up with sleep at some point today, its so horrible feel shattered all day. I went to bed at 9 last night and slept all the way through without any interuptions so this morning i actually feel so much better so hopefully you can do that to. What time is your midwife>
> 
> ebs - how are you? when is your next appointment ebs?
> 
> Mamadonna - any news??
> 
> Erin - how are you? whats next for you with appointments etc xx

Oooh you must be so excited about your weekend away. :happydance: It will be lovely. 

My next appointment is my 12 week scan on 17th June so I have a month to wait... ughh... lol.


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> MORNING ALL!!
> 
> only today and 2 full days to work until i break up for my seaside break yipppeee and weather is looking great for the weekend as well brilliant!
> 
> i am taking risk on thursday as well, and having my hair coloured red, i fancy a change so gonna go for it lol so hopefully it will look okay.
> 
> jeffsar - hope you can catch up with sleep at some point today, its so horrible feel shattered all day. I went to bed at 9 last night and slept all the way through without any interuptions so this morning i actually feel so much better so hopefully you can do that to. What time is your midwife>
> 
> ebs - how are you? when is your next appointment ebs?
> 
> Mamadonna - any news??
> 
> Erin - how are you? whats next for you with appointments etc xx
> 
> Oooh you must be so excited about your weekend away. :happydance: It will be lovely.
> 
> My next appointment is my 12 week scan on 17th June so I have a month to wait... ughh... lol.Click to expand...



i cant wait, friday and monday are my only days off before baby is born so gonna make most of them!

it will come quick be here before you know it! xx


----------



## jeffsar

yey for the holiday britt, only 3 weeks until my long weekend too!

i think red hair will be lovely; very cheryl cole!

MW is at 5.30pm, i'll update you all later on to see how mahoosive i am now, lol! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yey for the holiday britt, only 3 weeks until my long weekend too!
> 
> i think red hair will be lovely; very cheryl cole!
> 
> MW is at 5.30pm, i'll update you all later on to see how mahoosive i am now, lol! x



thanks, i have a thing for red hair at the min think it looks lovely on everyone so hopefully i will feel the same when i have mine red lol

have you measured your bump from top to bottom to see how many weeks you measure, apparantly it should match cms to weeks although i measure 28 lol???


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh red hair! Lovely... I dyed mine a plum colour a while back. DH hated it but i loved it! :haha:

All this talk of holidays.... we go away for a weekend on the day of my week scan for a few days. Its aaaaaaaaaaaaaages away. :dohh: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Ooh red hair! Lovely... I dyed mine a plum colour a while back. DH hated it but i loved it! :haha:
> 
> All this talk of holidays.... we go away for a weekend on the day of my week scan for a few days. Its aaaaaaaaaaaaaages away. :dohh: x



thanks im looking forward to a change. 

lovely 2 things to look forward to all at once for you then how exciting xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh red hair! Lovely... I dyed mine a plum colour a while back. DH hated it but i loved it! :haha:
> 
> All this talk of holidays.... we go away for a weekend on the day of my week scan for a few days. Its aaaaaaaaaaaaaages away. :dohh: x
> 
> 
> 
> thanks im looking forward to a change.
> 
> lovely 2 things to look forward to all at once for you then how exciting xxClick to expand...

Its probably the first time we'll spend much time with the friends we're going with. We usualy pop round to see them on the odd evening here and there but I'm so bloated in the evenings they'd guess so we can't risk it. :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

how's everyone today?
i had MW last nght - bump still measuring big, 3 weeks ahead but she's not concerned - yet, lol! 

everything else was perfect, so next step is 4D scan in 2 weeks! x


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1:wave:

briit i have my hair bright red and i love it:thumbup:

jeffsar babies growth might slow a bit later on

:wohoo: ebs baby is a little raspberry x


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama!!
i hope so, don't fancy a 10lb'r!

i love red hair too, but i went dark last year and it's scared me colouring my hair again! i think i'll stick to my blonde highlights!

happy raspberry ebs!x


----------



## mamadonna

i had to stop putting bleach on my hair it was making it so dry,i'm off must do some house work before the tribes are back from school lol,i'll be back on later xx


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls!!! Sorry it's been so long since I've been around! We were gone on our trip and then I wasn't getting email notifications and I've been busy so I kinda forgot to check in! :doh: 
I just got back from my dr's appt. The heartbeat was 174 this time! Last appt at 8 weeks it was 152! So I'm wondering if the heartbeat really means anything! The doc immediately said "I'm betting it's another girl!" and I told her that Lexi's was in the 140's though.. she said that maybe I'm backwards then! Geesh! lol. can't wait to find out in 8 flipping more weeks! the suspense! :( 

So how is everyone?! Any new news? I tried to read thru the last few pages, but you guys have been so very chatty I'd never have time to read them all! :)


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls!

IT's MY V DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

after last year, it's hard to believe i got here!

hope you are all well, it's quiet round here! x


----------



## mamadonna

:wohoo: i bet u feel great jeffsar!!!!!


----------



## britt24

Hi everyone 

HAPPY V DAY JEFFSAR!!! :happydance:

hope everyone is okay, i dont think i will get on here much today cos got a few things to do for work so gonna be busy busy with me finishing today for my hols.

So just wanted to pop on and say bye bye see you all when i get back tuesday xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! happy vday jeffsar! and have a fun trip britt! 
mamadonna- when can you test?


----------



## mamadonna

hi erin,i tested this morning and it was neg:nope:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> IT's MY V DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> after last year, it's hard to believe i got here!
> 
> hope you are all well, it's quiet round here! x

:wohoo:

That is great news... must be a huge relief. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> HAPPY V DAY JEFFSAR!!! :happydance:
> 
> hope everyone is okay, i dont think i will get on here much today cos got a few things to do for work so gonna be busy busy with me finishing today for my hols.
> 
> So just wanted to pop on and say bye bye see you all when i get back tuesday xxx

Have a lovely time away from it all. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls! happy vday jeffsar! and have a fun trip britt!
> mamadonna- when can you test?

Hi Erin. Hope you enjoyed your weekend away. Was it a wedding? x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi erin,i tested this morning and it was neg:nope:

Booooooo!!!!!!! Thats not fair. Hope it was just too early. :hugs: x


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> hi erin,i tested this morning and it was neg:nope:


ahh bummer.. I'm sure it's still too early!! FX'd!




ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! happy vday jeffsar! and have a fun trip britt!
> mamadonna- when can you test?
> 
> Hi Erin. Hope you enjoyed your weekend away. Was it a wedding? xClick to expand...

yes, my husband's friend from the Army.. it was nice to get away for a bit! How are you feeling?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi erin,i tested this morning and it was neg:nope:
> 
> 
> ahh bummer.. I'm sure it's still too early!! FX'd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! happy vday jeffsar! and have a fun trip britt!
> mamadonna- when can you test?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Erin. Hope you enjoyed your weekend away. Was it a wedding? xClick to expand...
> 
> yes, my husband's friend from the Army.. it was nice to get away for a bit! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Mainly just grumpy and hormonal but also incredibally bloated to the point I can't go out at night because it would give the game away. :haha:

How are you feeling? x


----------



## erin7707

i'm fine.. still really tired and i feel like i'm coming down with a cold.. i just hope i get energy back soon.. :(


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> i'm fine.. still really tired and i feel like i'm coming down with a cold.. i just hope i get energy back soon.. :(

I think you are meant to pick up in the 2nd tri so hopefully you'll get some energy back soon. x


----------



## erin7707

i hope so!! :)


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls! 
i have been rushed off my feet today! 

britt, have a great time.
mama, hopefully it's just early x
ebs, not long until you can tell everyone now hun!
erin, you're almost 2nd tri, yippee! 

xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> i have been rushed off my feet today!
> 
> britt, have a great time.
> mama, hopefully it's just early x
> ebs, not long until you can tell everyone now hun!
> erin, you're almost 2nd tri, yippee!
> 
> xx

Morning ladies :hi:

Sorry i missed you last night Jeffsar. My DH tends to hog the laptop all night so I never get on in the evening unless he's gone out. :dohh:

Lovely weather for Britts weekend away. Hope she's having a nice time.

Nothing much to report except I've gained quite a bit of weight already. :blush: I need to figure out how much and sort it out... been eating too much. :blush: x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon,still nothing to report here:dohh: this is doing my head in lol

ebs i put on loads of weight with all of mine i craved anything sweet


----------



## erin7707

ughh.. me too ebs.. I'm up 6 lbs, and I really wanted to stay under 5 for the first 15 weeks :(


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies. I've gained 8lbs so far so I'm going to take it a bit more seriously as I'm big to start with. :dohh:

Mamadonna.... how frustrating not knowing where you are. I hope AF of your bfp shows up soon so you know whats happening. x


----------



## erin7707

i would say we should keep each other in check, but i've been so bad at sticking to something since i'm so lazy! :(


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> i would say we should keep each other in check, but i've been so bad at sticking to something since i'm so lazy! :(

Well you lost the weight with Lexi so you know if it comes to it... you can do it again. :shrug: x


----------



## erin7707

well that was mostly water weight though, like I said, I lost 38 the first 5 days due to water weight that I was retaining.. she thought i was going to have a 9 lb baby because she felt so much fluid in there, but Lexi was only 6lbs 3 oz!


----------



## Charisse28

Hi,

Could someone tell me how I can get a reading from Psychic Star? I've gotten readings before from Gail which said November and I would have a boy and Cheri that said Jan/Feb. Boy. Neither one of them have been correct. TIA


----------



## mamadonna

https://psychic123ukreadings.net not sure if this is the one u want


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

how's everyone doing today? weather here is awful so not much to do.......
going to start putting together my sons party bags for next weekend! he is hyper already.

hope you are all well x


----------



## mamadonna

morning jeffsar,its dull here too,gotta nip in2 town in a while,i've been getting the free lego outta the sun paper this week for lo so i'll have to get sat and sun's too,other than that i'll not be up to much


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> well that was mostly water weight though, like I said, I lost 38 the first 5 days due to water weight that I was retaining.. she thought i was going to have a 9 lb baby because she felt so much fluid in there, but Lexi was only 6lbs 3 oz!

Did you bloat with water from very early on? Its just that I am huge with bloat and its quite hard so DH says he thinks alot of it is water. x


----------



## ebony2010

Charisse28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me how I can get a reading from Psychic Star? I've gotten readings before from Gail which said November and I would have a boy and Cheri that said Jan/Feb. Boy. Neither one of them have been correct. TIA

She's on ebay. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> how's everyone doing today? weather here is awful so not much to do.......
> going to start putting together my sons party bags for next weekend! he is hyper already.
> 
> hope you are all well x

Ooh how exciting!!!!!!! Bless him. 

Its been sunny here all day... windy but sunny. :shrug: x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs where has ur ticker gone?


----------



## erin7707

Charisse28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me how I can get a reading from Psychic Star? I've gotten readings before from Gail which said November and I would have a boy and Cheri that said Jan/Feb. Boy. Neither one of them have been correct. TIA

Just search Psychic Star on ebay! :thumbup:

have you girls heard much about the world ending today!? good thing new zealand didn't get hit with an earthquake at 6 pm.. I was worrying cuz i'm superstitious.. lol! so stupidddd


----------



## mamadonna

yeah i've heard about it


----------



## jeffsar

i heard something about the world ending today........ but looks like i'll still have to go to work on monday!! 

ebs, bloat is common in first tri, just try to stay hydrated; as crazy as it sounds drinking MORE fluid, if your body has plenty it won't try retaining as much x

mama, i hope af or bfp turns up soon - the waiting is awful x

hi erin, how are you?? x

i hope britt is having a nice time!

x


----------



## britchick82

erin7707 said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me how I can get a reading from Psychic Star? I've gotten readings before from Gail which said November and I would have a boy and Cheri that said Jan/Feb. Boy. Neither one of them have been correct. TIA
> 
> Just search Psychic Star on ebay! :thumbup:
> 
> have you girls heard much about the world ending today!? good thing new zealand didn't get hit with an earthquake at 6 pm.. I was worrying cuz i'm superstitious.. lol! so stupiddddClick to expand...


Lol Erin!! :haha: just checking whats latest with you!


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i heard something about the world ending today........ but looks like i'll still have to go to work on monday!!
> 
> ebs, bloat is common in first tri, just try to stay hydrated; as crazy as it sounds drinking MORE fluid, if your body has plenty it won't try retaining as much x
> 
> mama, i hope af or bfp turns up soon - the waiting is awful x
> 
> hi erin, how are you?? x
> 
> i hope britt is having a nice time!
> 
> x

thanks jeffsar i'm sick of waiting now,if still a no show by tues i will test again x


----------



## jeffsar

morning mamadonna!
i don't know how you can wait until tues - i am such a poas addict - i can't even count the amount i did this pregnancy!!! how've you been?

i am feeling a bit sick today - the baby is turning, kicking, punching and although i find it brilliantly reassuring, the constant moving is making me feel a wee bit sick!

oh the plus side, it's sunny today so i may go have a siesta in the garden later! x


----------



## mamadonna

at least u havent got the horrible sickness u had in the beginning (thankfully)

its a mixture here this morning,its really windy but when i 1st got up it was sunny but v wet outside ...then it started raining again then sunny....gonna be 1 of those days i think,best get the washing in the dryer

afm i'm fed up just want either af or bfp,i'm not building my hopes up 4 the bfp i think its too soon,not sure things will be healed properly inside


----------



## jeffsar

most people say you are much more fertlie after a mc - i didn't get pregnant straight way after mine, but 3 cycles after; which compared to the 2 yrs it took the first time, was much faster. 

how does the ectopic effect fertility - sorry, i have no idea?x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm really not sure jeffsar,i might have to google that 1 x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebs where has ur ticker gone?

Still there.... :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i heard something about the world ending today........ but looks like i'll still have to go to work on monday!!
> 
> ebs, bloat is common in first tri, just try to stay hydrated; as crazy as it sounds drinking MORE fluid, if your body has plenty it won't try retaining as much x
> 
> mama, i hope af or bfp turns up soon - the waiting is awful x
> 
> hi erin, how are you?? x
> 
> i hope britt is having a nice time!
> 
> x

Me too I heard the world was going to end.... again... :dohh: :haha:

Jeffsar... I seriously can't stay more hydrated. :rofl: I drink all day like I've been in the desert without water for the first 32 years of my life. :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> at least u havent got the horrible sickness u had in the beginning (thankfully)
> 
> its a mixture here this morning,its really windy but when i 1st got up it was sunny but v wet outside ...then it started raining again then sunny....gonna be 1 of those days i think,best get the washing in the dryer
> 
> afm i'm fed up just want either af or bfp,i'm not building my hopes up 4 the bfp i think its too soon,not sure things will be healed properly inside

Its the same here Mamadonna... really windy and sunny but with that weird rain spell earlier. 

It mjust be hell waiting and wondering. I hope its a bfp and you can move on and have you baby #6! :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi ebs where has ur ticker gone?
> 
> Still there.... :shrug: xClick to expand...

oh i can see it today,i couldnt yesturday:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi ebs where has ur ticker gone?
> 
> Still there.... :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh i can see it today,i couldnt yesturday:shrug:Click to expand...

Strange... :shrug:

How are you? Any sign of AF?

How is everyone else too? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm fine, but tired! how are you? x


----------



## mamadonna

good afternoon....af is finally here :wohoo: now i can start ttc properly


----------



## jeffsar

yey! i remember how excited i was for af to show after the mc - but now you are ttc we don't want her to turn up again!! x


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! 
Sorry I haven't been around much, I have been working the last 6 days and I am SOOO SORE and SOOOO TIRED! :( We were soooo busy at work this past weekend, I just feel like sleeping all day.. Too bad Lexi won't allow that! 
jeffsar- I took that gender predictor you have in your siggy and mine says girl too! Guess we'll see! 
ebs- How are you feeling lately? When do you have your appt? 
britt- How are things with you? 
mamadonna- so glad to hear af came and you can start fresh!! I of course would have rathered your BFP, but I'm glad you know you're on track again! :) 

everything is going good here! 13 weeks today.. just hoping to get more energy soon..
i think its way too early for this, but the last 4 nights as i'm laying down for bed I feel flutters that I really think are movement, but that seems way too early! maybe its just gas.. :shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! 
they say it's common to feel movement much earlier 2nd time round - i noticed it at around 17 wks properly, before that, i couldn't tell if it was movement or not...... it may be your bubs hun! 

i'll have to wait longer than you to find out if it's right, but i have my 4d scan soon so i may get an inkling!! 

glad you are well x


----------



## erin7707

just remember that babies can look the same and be different sexes :) my friend had a girl then a boy, and they looked IDENTICAL as newborn's, but are polar opposites now! :)

I feel like it can't be movement, but whooo knows, I guess we'll see if it progressively gets stronger! :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

erin it would have been nice for it to have been my bfp but its nice to start a fresh,and i agree jeffsar i'm gonna have to have a word and tell her to make this my last month for the nxt 9 :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> good afternoon....af is finally here :wohoo: now i can start ttc properly

:wohoo: Thats great news! This could be the cycle!!! :happydance:



jeffsar said:


> i'm fine, but tired! how are you? x

Tired too... and grumpy... lol x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!
> Sorry I haven't been around much, I have been working the last 6 days and I am SOOO SORE and SOOOO TIRED! :( We were soooo busy at work this past weekend, I just feel like sleeping all day.. Too bad Lexi won't allow that!
> jeffsar- I took that gender predictor you have in your siggy and mine says girl too! Guess we'll see!
> ebs- How are you feeling lately? When do you have your appt?
> britt- How are things with you?
> mamadonna- so glad to hear af came and you can start fresh!! I of course would have rathered your BFP, but I'm glad you know you're on track again! :)
> 
> everything is going good here! 13 weeks today.. just hoping to get more energy soon..
> i think its way too early for this, but the last 4 nights as i'm laying down for bed I feel flutters that I really think are movement, but that seems way too early! maybe its just gas.. :shrug:

My next appointment is my scan which is in just over 3 weeks! :happydance:

How exciting!!! I hope it is bubs fluttering around! :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!!

Hope your all okay.

Great news on the new start Mamadonna this could be the one!!!

feels like i have been away from here for ages lol 

we had a lovely weekend break weather was perfect was hot and sunny, little man didnt move much over weekend, but i dont know if thats cos i wasnt sat still as much to notice, but he is back to his wriggly self today so thats good lol.

i felt massive this weekend, feel like the bump has doubled in size this weekend!! gonna take pics tomorrow of bump and finished nursery cos camara is fully charged now so ready to go xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope your all okay.
> 
> Great news on the new start Mamadonna this could be the one!!!
> 
> feels like i have been away from here for ages lol
> 
> we had a lovely weekend break weather was perfect was hot and sunny, little man didnt move much over weekend, but i dont know if thats cos i wasnt sat still as much to notice, but he is back to his wriggly self today so thats good lol.
> 
> i felt massive this weekend, feel like the bump has doubled in size this weekend!! gonna take pics tomorrow of bump and finished nursery cos camara is fully charged now so ready to go xx

Glad you had a nice weekend away and I can't wait to see pics of the bump and the nursery! :thumbup:

Ooh and you're a banana.... lol x


----------



## britt24

lol i know a banana? hope little man isnt looking like a banana lol a bit of a strange shape for a baby!

how are you? counting down to your scan! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> lol i know a banana? hope little man isnt looking like a banana lol a bit of a strange shape for a baby!
> 
> how are you? counting down to your scan! xx

Those fruit things are weird aren't they? They don't make sense half of the time. :shrug:

Yep... counting down. 24 days to go. I just can't wait because DH will be more excited about it after seeing our :baby: and I can finally tell everyone. Its a good job I wear baggyish tops anyway to hide my belly because if I wore figure hugging clothes it would be soooo obvious. I must have pathetic stomach muscles from being such a yo-yo with my weight over the years... lol. 

So do you have much to buy for your :baby:? x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi britt, glad you had a good weekend! And I am jealous you had nice weather, it rained up here the whole weekend and yesterday we had 100mph winds that uprooted my poor cherry tree! Can&#8217;t wait to see pics, I am posting my week 25 bump too &#8211; you lot won&#8217;t believe the size of me!

Ebs, I am with you on the non-existent tummy muscles, I have a feeling that&#8217;s why i am so big! Also, I can&#8217;t believe you are almost 9 wks! It&#8217;s scary to think that when you are as far along as me, I&#8217;ll be almost full term! 

Morning to everyone else, hope you are all well x


----------



## britt24

yeah it does make it more exciting when you see them, but more frustrating cos you want to see them for longer lol, first scan was too quick for me i wanted to stay and watch him lol, but makes the men realise what is going on hubby cried when he seen the first scan i think it sunk in properly when we went for that, so it will prob do same for yours.

got most things now just these left on my list :-

6x Muslins
2x Soothers
8x bibs
Car Seat
Pram
Bouncer Chair
2x hats
1x coat/jacket
2x blankets
Monitor

and thats it, we are going to fetch our pram in june, so i will prob get the car seat from the same shop and a few other bits from there whilst we are there. But there are a few things i like to get from boots cos if you join the baby club you get more points on the baby stuff and i have only bought a few things and got over 10 pound to spend on my card so i was going to save this up and use them to buy some nappies near the time.

have you made any purchases yet?? or are you waiting until your 12 week? we didnt get anything until 12 week then we just bought a couple of white things that was it, cos there isnt much about for both at the min. xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi britt, glad you had a good weekend! And I am jealous you had nice weather, it rained up here the whole weekend and yesterday we had 100mph winds that uprooted my poor cherry tree! Cant wait to see pics, I am posting my week 25 bump too  you lot wont believe the size of me!
> 
> Ebs, I am with you on the non-existent tummy muscles, I have a feeling thats why i am so big! Also, I cant believe you are almost 9 wks! Its scary to think that when you are as far along as me, Ill be almost full term!
> 
> Morning to everyone else, hope you are all well x


Morning! Thanks, i think we were quite lucky cos i think a lot of places had bad weather but it seemed to miss us,

how are you?

cant wait to see your 25 week bump!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi britt, glad you had a good weekend! And I am jealous you had nice weather, it rained up here the whole weekend and yesterday we had 100mph winds that uprooted my poor cherry tree! Cant wait to see pics, I am posting my week 25 bump too  you lot wont believe the size of me!
> 
> Ebs, I am with you on the non-existent tummy muscles, I have a feeling thats why i am so big! Also, I cant believe you are almost 9 wks! Its scary to think that when you are as far along as me, Ill be almost full term!
> 
> Morning to everyone else, hope you are all well x

100mph??!!! Thats madness! It was and is windy here but we just had the odd little shower, not proper rain.

I think I read that is why you show earlier with your 2nd, because your stomach muscles are weaker from your first pregnancy. I think because I have gone up and down over about 4/5 stone alot over the years my stomach has already been bigger and smaller alot so I think that is why the bloat goes to such a large mass instead of just a little bit of bloat with me. I showed my Mum my belly and her face was a picture. She said "How are you hiding this? Has no one been asking questions?" :rofl: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah it does make it more exciting when you see them, but more frustrating cos you want to see them for longer lol, first scan was too quick for me i wanted to stay and watch him lol, but makes the men realise what is going on hubby cried when he seen the first scan i think it sunk in properly when we went for that, so it will prob do same for yours.
> 
> got most things now just these left on my list :-
> 
> 6x Muslins
> 2x Soothers
> 8x bibs
> Car Seat
> Pram
> Bouncer Chair
> 2x hats
> 1x coat/jacket
> 2x blankets
> Monitor
> 
> and thats it, we are going to fetch our pram in june, so i will prob get the car seat from the same shop and a few other bits from there whilst we are there. But there are a few things i like to get from boots cos if you join the baby club you get more points on the baby stuff and i have only bought a few things and got over 10 pound to spend on my card so i was going to save this up and use them to buy some nappies near the time.
> 
> have you made any purchases yet?? or are you waiting until your 12 week? we didnt get anything until 12 week then we just bought a couple of white things that was it, cos there isnt much about for both at the min. xx

I havent bought anything which is a miracle but I might start buying odd things after the 12 weeks scan, like maybe stuff from the supermarket when I'm shopping to put away and stock up on.

I just joined the boots thing and got a voucher to take to get them to scan for the 10 points per £1 on baby stuff. Did you get the changing bag for free too? 

Its so exciting... do you not get a car seat that goes with the pram or is it not a travel system? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> yeah it does make it more exciting when you see them, but more frustrating cos you want to see them for longer lol, first scan was too quick for me i wanted to stay and watch him lol, but makes the men realise what is going on hubby cried when he seen the first scan i think it sunk in properly when we went for that, so it will prob do same for yours.
> 
> got most things now just these left on my list :-
> 
> 6x Muslins
> 2x Soothers
> 8x bibs
> Car Seat
> Pram
> Bouncer Chair
> 2x hats
> 1x coat/jacket
> 2x blankets
> Monitor
> 
> and thats it, we are going to fetch our pram in june, so i will prob get the car seat from the same shop and a few other bits from there whilst we are there. But there are a few things i like to get from boots cos if you join the baby club you get more points on the baby stuff and i have only bought a few things and got over 10 pound to spend on my card so i was going to save this up and use them to buy some nappies near the time.
> 
> have you made any purchases yet?? or are you waiting until your 12 week? we didnt get anything until 12 week then we just bought a couple of white things that was it, cos there isnt much about for both at the min. xx
> 
> I havent bought anything which is a miracle but I might start buying odd things after the 12 weeks scan, like maybe stuff from the supermarket when I'm shopping to put away and stock up on.
> 
> I just joined the boots thing and got a voucher to take to get them to scan for the 10 points per £1 on baby stuff. Did you get the changing bag for free too?
> 
> Its so exciting... do you not get a car seat that goes with the pram or is it not a travel system? xClick to expand...



yeah thats a good, idea we did that with bottles and soothers etc cos when your adding 10 pound here and there to your weekly shop you dont notice it as much, i am going to start adding packs of wipes to my shopping a pack a week when i go then i will have a big stock lol, i would do that with nappies but i dont want to keep buying new born and then him be a big baby and need next size lol.

make sure you take it and get it scanned, yeah i got the bag, its nice its a bit small for a changing bag but handy if your just nipping out and only need to take a couple of things, and for free might as well give it a try and get a bigger one if you need it. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah thats a good, idea we did that with bottles and soothers etc cos when your adding 10 pound here and there to your weekly shop you dont notice it as much, i am going to start adding packs of wipes to my shopping a pack a week when i go then i will have a big stock lol, i would do that with nappies but i dont want to keep buying new born and then him be a big baby and need next size lol.
> 
> make sure you take it and get it scanned, yeah i got the bag, its nice its a bit small for a changing bag but handy if your just nipping out and only need to take a couple of things, and for free might as well give it a try and get a bigger one if you need it. x

Thats what I thought.. then you have less to shop for when :baby: arrives too. 

My friend showed me the free bag. She;s going to use hers for when her DH has :baby: as she got a yummy mummy one that he will look ridiculous with. :haha:

Right ladies... I am beyond tired so off to bed for a nap. ttyl. x


----------



## jeffsar

enjoy your nap, i am jealous! 

britt, have you seen the deal online for the surf with free car seat??
i'll go find the link x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> enjoy your nap, i am jealous!
> 
> britt, have you seen the deal online for the surf with free car seat??
> i'll go find the link x



ooh no i havent thanks i will have a look at that xx


----------



## erin7707

how is everyone today??


----------



## oliv

Sorry to just jump in but iv seen alot of talk about pregnancy readings and i was wondering if you lovely ladies could tell me who is the best to get one from?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> how is everyone today??

Hi Erin! I'm good thanks. How are you?

Happy 13 weeks! :flower: Are you going to get a scan soon now that :baby: will look more like a baby? x


----------



## ebony2010

oliv said:


> Sorry to just jump in but iv seen alot of talk about pregnancy readings and i was wondering if you lovely ladies could tell me who is the best to get one from?

Hi Oliv :hi:

Psychic star and Gail on ebay are both good. x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!

Hope your all okay!!

anyone been up to anything interesting??

Oliv - as ebs said the ones on ebay are good that she has recommended, but be careful with some, we found a couple of people on here that were making money out of us, by having a different id on here to their webpage so they could find things out about you. So take them with a pinch of salt xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Britt.

Not been doing anything interesting here. :nope: I'm in hiding with my bloat bump. :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi Britt.
> 
> Not been doing anything interesting here. :nope: I'm in hiding with my bloat bump. :haha: x

lol oh yes i forgot you are in hiding for a few weeks.

i have just watched a memorial vid on you tube from a link on here, about a baby they had for 12 days then he sadly past, it is a lovely video cos of memories etc but it is so sad could never imagine what they went through xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt.
> 
> Not been doing anything interesting here. :nope: I'm in hiding with my bloat bump. :haha: x
> 
> lol oh yes i forgot you are in hiding for a few weeks.
> 
> i have just watched a memorial vid on you tube from a link on here, about a baby they had for 12 days then he sadly past, it is a lovely video cos of memories etc but it is so sad could never imagine what they went through xxClick to expand...

Thats awful. :nope: Those poor parents too. :nope: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt.
> 
> Not been doing anything interesting here. :nope: I'm in hiding with my bloat bump. :haha: x
> 
> lol oh yes i forgot you are in hiding for a few weeks.
> 
> i have just watched a memorial vid on you tube from a link on here, about a baby they had for 12 days then he sadly past, it is a lovely video cos of memories etc but it is so sad could never imagine what they went through xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thats awful. :nope: Those poor parents too. :nope: xClick to expand...


i know, it must be so scary as well when you get pregnant again and they are here, i bet you never sleep worrying it will happen again x


----------



## jeffsar

i saw that vid, i found it too hard to watch.........

Hi erin, happy 13 weeks! And ebs, you are an olive!

Britt, again, your nursery is gorgeous  thats my only annoyance at being team yellow  I cant make up a boy/girl nursery!

So, here it is  week 25 bump! I took it myself at work, so couldnt lift t-shirt up (not sure you get the full effect of huge-ness!)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP9842.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i saw that vid, i found it too hard to watch.........
> 
> Hi erin, happy 13 weeks! And ebs, you are an olive!
> 
> Britt, again, your nursery is gorgeous  thats my only annoyance at being team yellow  I cant make up a boy/girl nursery!
> 
> So, here it is  week 25 bump! I took it myself at work, so couldnt lift t-shirt up (not sure you get the full effect of huge-ness!)


i know it is heartbreaking poor people.

your bump is lovely, it is a big bump but you still have a great figure so looks great. Do you suffer with back ache? i was just thinking cos your still thin with a big bump it must strain it xx


----------



## jeffsar

My back is fine, but I am struggling to breathe some days &#8211; I think baby is squashing everything upwards and putting pressure on my lungs! 
How you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> My back is fine, but I am struggling to breathe some days  I think baby is squashing everything upwards and putting pressure on my lungs!
> How you feeling? x


yeah i read you can suffer from that in later pregnancy because of baby squashing, just got to be careful and take it steady so you dont over do it.

im fine thanks, my back keeps giving me some pain but its strange i only seem to get it when i am sat at my computer when i am up and about it is fine so i have to keep walking about lol, but its not really bad or anything so can put up with it.

what date do you go for your scan? xx


----------



## jeffsar

i go for my 4d scan a week on friday!
we have a busy week ahead, my son is 5 on sunday, then we have a family meal monday, then we go away for my birthday weekend fri, scan is down in perth on fri, birthday sat (i'm 30, oh no!) and home again sun - phew, i'll be knackered!

if your back is sore at your computer, you may need a seat insert - work gave me one as soon as i told them, it's really comfy. when i'm in tomorrow i'll take a pic to show you what i mean! x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar... your bump is amazing and you do get the full effect because we have seen your pics before and know how tiny you are. :happydance:

What a busy 2 weeks and you're 30 next week! If its any consolation I'll be 33 this year so you're still a spring chicken to me. :haha:

I bet you can't wait for your 4D scan. Will you get a DVD of it? It really amazes me how much they can see on those things. x


----------



## jeffsar

aahhhh, thanks ebs, you always know how to cheer us up, lol!!
i honestly don't think that picture does it justice, it seems bigger in 'real life'! 

yep, 30 next week - and i can't drown my sorrows with a red wine or 4, haha! i think it's just hitting me that i will be 30, married, with two kids - i always said i didn't want the whole 'traditional' family route, but hey, here i am slap bang in the middle of it, lol!

i'm not sure if i get a movie, but i def. get a cd of pictures..... i'll go look at the website and let you know! are you going to get one done? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> aahhhh, thanks ebs, you always know how to cheer us up, lol!!
> i honestly don't think that picture does it justice, it seems bigger in 'real life'!
> 
> yep, 30 next week - and i can't drown my sorrows with a red wine or 4, haha! i think it's just hitting me that i will be 30, married, with two kids - i always said i didn't want the whole 'traditional' family route, but hey, here i am slap bang in the middle of it, lol!
> 
> i'm not sure if i get a movie, but i def. get a cd of pictures..... i'll go look at the website and let you know! are you going to get one done? x

Did I put my foot in it? :wacko: I meant it was a big bump for a tiny person and because you are tiny it must look big on you. Does that makes sense? :dohh:

I'd love a 4d scan but as DH has said no to a doppler I think my chances are slim. :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

no, i was being serious, you cheered me up!!! 

you should hire one off ebay like me, i love it, i'd rather give up a kidney than my doppler, lol!! 

the scans are really expensive - i am getting it for my birthday, but otherwise i don't think we'd have bothered - the 2 scans are actually much better now, even 5 years on i notice a difference. 

how you feeling? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> no, i was being serious, you cheered me up!!!
> 
> you should hire one off ebay like me, i love it, i'd rather give up a kidney than my doppler, lol!!
> 
> the scans are really expensive - i am getting it for my birthday, but otherwise i don't think we'd have bothered - the 2 scans are actually much better now, even 5 years on i notice a difference.
> 
> how you feeling? x

Oh phew! I had this awful feeling I'd somehow said it all wrong. I am very jealous... you ladies are all bump and no fat. :haha:

I would hire one but DH will just go nuts if he finds it plus I could do with saving any spare cash for buying baby stuff. He thinks I'll go nuts if I can;t find the heartbeat one day which is totally untrue but I can't blame him thinking that as my behaviour has not been very rational recently. :haha: Does Tayler like listening to it? x


----------



## jeffsar

taylor does like listening to the HB,but he can be a bit funny. like if he catches me doing it he say's 'do you want to hear mine mummy' so of course i say yes, and we gel him up and listen to his, lol!
i think sometimes he thinks he is being forgotten, but that is so unture, he's my perfect little dude! 

my bump has no fat, but my boobies have gone up two cup sizes, and my pant size has increased two fold also..... i had to lazoo them around my ankles today as i seem to be unable to bend now!!

are you managing to eat ok? i have a large appetitie at the minute! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> taylor does like listening to the HB,but he can be a bit funny. like if he catches me doing it he say's 'do you want to hear mine mummy' so of course i say yes, and we gel him up and listen to his, lol!
> i think sometimes he thinks he is being forgotten, but that is so unture, he's my perfect little dude!
> 
> my bump has no fat, but my boobies have gone up two cup sizes, and my pant size has increased two fold also..... i had to lazoo them around my ankles today as i seem to be unable to bend now!!
> 
> are you managing to eat ok? i have a large appetitie at the minute! x

Awww bless him! :cloud9:

Yeah managing to eat fine... just in the evenings I can't decide what to eat and end up snacking instead. :shrug:

Found this article... it points to girl for me. What about you?

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/38-ways-guess-your-babys-sex/81912 x


----------



## jeffsar

mostly points to girl for me too.........
i have been really sick, and am craving fruit, boobs etc. BUT a couple of the boy ones are right too, for instance i never usually take salt, but i find myseld wanting it now and i'm pretty sure my legs are harier, although i can't see them so i don't care lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> mostly points to girl for me too.........
> i have been really sick, and am craving fruit, boobs etc. BUT a couple of the boy ones are right too, for instance i never usually take salt, but i find myseld wanting it now and i'm pretty sure my legs are harier, although i can't see them so i don't care lol! x

Yeah... suppose its just for fun so its not very accurate but I do have a reaql thing for fruit juices and fruit ice lollies. I can't get enough of the ice lollies... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i have eaten loads of fruit this time, and actually it was accurate for my last pregnancy, with taylor all i wanted was steak and cheese sandwiches! we'll find out soon enough! 

right hun, i'm off to bed - i start at 8 on a thursday so up early, booooo! 

speak to you tomorrow! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i have eaten loads of fruit this time, and actually it was accurate for my last pregnancy, with taylor all i wanted was steak and cheese sandwiches! we'll find out soon enough!
> 
> right hun, i'm off to bed - i start at 8 on a thursday so up early, booooo!
> 
> speak to you tomorrow! x

Ooh I do love my quorn and eggs at the moment too.... ok I think I'm having twins... a girl and a boy! :rofl: 

Night Jeffsar. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies
That sex test is 100% correct on boys for me, i am craving and eating meets and cheese etc like pies, but just off chicken for some reason lol

jeffsar sounds like you are going to be v busy but will be lovely for you aswell just take it as easy as you can!

ebs if you wanted a 4d scan, that place i went to for the sexing scan you can go and have that done which is called sneak a peak and you get some photos and get to see baby in 4d and it was 45 pound but it is just a lot shorter than the more expensive ones, but was still amazing. xx


----------



## jeffsar

Good morning ladies, how are we all today?
I haven&#8217;t slept much, I think baby is getting big and was fighting for space &#8211; It was starting to make me feel sick there was so much going on!
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## britt24

hi jeffsar!

poor you, can you kip in the day at all?? 

my back was playing up in the night, i couldnt find a positiion were it didnt hurt, but i did manage to go back to bed this morning from 7 until 9 so caught up on some i think.

i am rubbish without all my sleep, i dont know what i will do when baby is here lol, i think hubby will have to do night lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

no, i'm here until 4 so i'll just have to power through! 
i'm getting really uncomfortable - i can't believe i have 15 weeks to go! oh, and my fruit changed for the forst time in weeks today! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> no, i'm here until 4 so i'll just have to power through!
> i'm getting really uncomfortable - i can't believe i have 15 weeks to go! oh, and my fruit changed for the forst time in weeks today! x



15 weeks isnt long though is it, just think how quickly it has gone up until now it will fly by, then when time comes will be strange cos will only be weeks between us all going into labour lol

HAPPY 25 WEEKS!! 

do you see midwife every 2 weeks now? xx


----------



## jeffsar

no, i see her on the 21st June, then it is every 2 weeks. my antenatal classes start on the 29th june, and i start prenatal yoga next wednesday! it's all happening now!

maybe you should try yoga for your back? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> no, i see her on the 21st June, then it is every 2 weeks. my antenatal classes start on the 29th june, and i start prenatal yoga next wednesday! it's all happening now!
> 
> maybe you should try yoga for your back? x

i think the antenatal class, shows you are nearly there doesnt it, it will go so fast. I have pinched your countdown ticker i havent seen that one before until i saw yours.

yeah i might look into that. I wanted to start swimming as well maybe that will help, its got to be the pregnancy making it hurt cos its something i have never suffered with at all in my life. maybe it will ease when he gets into a different position cos i only still feel kicks really low down i havent had anything in the stomach higher up yet x


----------



## jeffsar

I really like that ticker! I saw it on someone else&#8217;s signature and decided to pinch it! It&#8217;s funny, cos someone had commented on all my pink tickers and said &#8216;you must be really hoping it&#8217;s a girl!&#8217; but it&#8217;s not that at all, I just really like the colour pink, lol! I think when you have one child already, everyone presumes you want the other sex, but honestly, I&#8217;d be over the moon with another boy! 

My back hasn&#8217;t gotten sore yet, but It did at around 34 weeks with taylor. That&#8217;s why I&#8217;ve decided to take up the yoga classes &#8211; plus it will be some &#8216;me&#8217; time to relax for a while. I am really looking forward to it! 


My kick&#8217;s were low down until about a week ago &#8211; now they are way above my belly button! Saying that, an eggplant is quite big I guess &#8211; can you remember when it was a poppy seed & apple seed &#8211; it&#8217;s crazy to think how much has happened!


----------



## britt24

lol what happened to your reply???


i know, when we were all saying ahhh now your a blueberry doesnt seem that long ago it has gone so quick. I think sites like this though make it go faster cos you are ready to update each week so they go so fast, like tomorrow i am 22 weeks and it doesnt seem 2 mins since we were going away last week or since we went at 16 week and found out it was a boy.


yeah i am the same, i like pink and i always seem to pick pink, but it didnt mean i only wanted a girl, i was bothered at all either way i didnt even have a slightest preference but i am over the moon it is a boy now, but i would have been the same if it was girl.

i think when you have had the joys of a little one as well and everything is prefect like your little boy thats all you want again isnt it no matter what colour.

i cant believe so many people on here are gutted when they find out xx


----------



## britt24

your reply is okay now, when i opened it it had repeated on the same ticket lol x


----------



## jeffsar

No idea!! But I was able to edit it so you didn&#8217;t have to read it 4 times over, lol!

What annoys me about the &#8216;gender disappointment&#8217; threads is that it always seems to be people &#8216;devastated&#8217; after finding out they are having a boy&#8230;&#8230; As a mum to an absolutely fabulous little man, I have no understanding of how they could feel so strongly about it! My son is loving, kind, well behaved, loves bozies (Scottish cuddles, lol) and is honestly the best thing I have ever done! I also think on sites like this where women, including me, were ttc for so long and have had horrible things happen, it is really insensitive to &#8216;moan&#8217; that your baby is the wrong gender! I have decided not to read those threads anymore as they made me mad, and I was always brought up to believe if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> No idea!! But I was able to edit it so you didnt have to read it 4 times over, lol!
> 
> What annoys me about the gender disappointment threads is that it always seems to be people devastated after finding out they are having a boy As a mum to an absolutely fabulous little man, I have no understanding of how they could feel so strongly about it! My son is loving, kind, well behaved, loves bozies (Scottish cuddles, lol) and is honestly the best thing I have ever done! I also think on sites like this where women, including me, were ttc for so long and have had horrible things happen, it is really insensitive to moan that your baby is the wrong gender! I have decided not to read those threads anymore as they made me mad, and I was always brought up to believe if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing! x


yeah i agree, and like you say it is always 'devastated', surely you would be devastated about something really bad happening and not the fact that you thought it was a girl but it is a boy. they obviously dont realise how luck they are to have a healthy baby and to be able to have a baby at all. 

and like you said when you have been through what you have i would be so mad if i was you reading it, i was mad enough myself reading it. 

and then when you read that memorial of the little boy i would say that was devastating! i bet them parents wouldnt have said that when they got their little boy news, then to have him taken away from them after 12 days xx


----------



## jeffsar

Exactly.
I honestly thought when I opened the thread that loads of people would be angry, but most people were agreeing! I found that the most surprising thing. Maybe more people are like us and just bit their tongue rather than argue! 

I have some exciting boy news too &#8211; my little one rode his bike with no stabilisers yesterday! He was so chuffed, he really wanted to do it before he was 5 (now he&#8217;s a BIG boy!)
And off he went. I felt quite emotional &#8211; he really isn&#8217;t my baby now! I&#8217;ll try post a vid later on, when I work out how to! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Exactly.
> I honestly thought when I opened the thread that loads of people would be angry, but most people were agreeing! I found that the most surprising thing. Maybe more people are like us and just bit their tongue rather than argue!
> 
> I have some exciting boy news too &#8211; my little one rode his bike with no stabilisers yesterday! He was so chuffed, he really wanted to do it before he was 5 (now he&#8217;s a BIG boy!)
> And off he went. I felt quite emotional &#8211; he really isn&#8217;t my baby now! I&#8217;ll try post a vid later on, when I work out how to! x


yeah i expected to open it and see loads of not nice comments but i dont think i seen one.

ahh thats brilliant, congrats little one!! or should i say big boy now. Nope he is your big boy now you will prob see that more when baby comes, then he is the big brother, is excited about the baby? i know some kids are a bit unsure about sharing their parents etc with a new one arent they cos they dont know whats gonna come.

yeah try and post a video that will be good to see xx


----------



## jeffsar

He is really excited, kisses bump in the morning before he gives me one! He&#8217;s always drawing the baby pictures and the other day he sorted out all his books and made a pile for baby &#8211; nursery rhymes, bedtime books etc. SO CUTE! 
Although he can&#8217;t understand why it&#8217;s taking so long, and keeps saying he thinks it should come out now; I think he is excepting it to come out and start playing football with him!

You will LOVE having a son, they really are fab x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> He is really excited, kisses bump in the morning before he gives me one! Hes always drawing the baby pictures and the other day he sorted out all his books and made a pile for baby  nursery rhymes, bedtime books etc. SO CUTE!
> Although he cant understand why its taking so long, and keeps saying he thinks it should come out now; I think he is excepting it to come out and start playing football with him!
> 
> You will LOVE having a son, they really are fab x


ahh thats great, its nice when they are like that sounds like he will be a perfect big brother!

yeah it is a long wait for them isnt it, its long enough for us lol. 

i cant wait to meet our little man, i look at the scan pictures and its strange cos i dont think it has properly sunk in that this is the baby we are going to have in 18 week, me and hubby always say it seems strange cos just seems like i am pregnant and cant imagine the end when it turns to a proper life and a life we are responsible for forever xx


----------



## jeffsar

It&#8217;s funny though, but the instant you give birth, you realise you&#8217;d do anything to protect your little one. It&#8217;s really bizarre, and it doesn&#8217;t take long to settle into your routine as a family of 3;I am nervous that going from 3-4 won&#8217;t be so easy! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ladies
> That sex test is 100% correct on boys for me, i am craving and eating meets and cheese etc like pies, but just off chicken for some reason lol
> 
> jeffsar sounds like you are going to be v busy but will be lovely for you aswell just take it as easy as you can!
> 
> ebs if you wanted a 4d scan, that place i went to for the sexing scan you can go and have that done which is called sneak a peak and you get some photos and get to see baby in 4d and it was 45 pound but it is just a lot shorter than the more expensive ones, but was still amazing. xx

Thanks. I might have another look at their website nearer the time. 

Been to the M&P outlet today to take back a couple of things and swap them and they have an extra 10% off all weekend from now. Just thought I'd let you know with you saying you might try going up a size. x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Good morning ladies, how are we all today?
> I havent slept much, I think baby is getting big and was fighting for space  It was starting to make me feel sick there was so much going on!
> Hope everyone is well x

Aww that must feel really odd! :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> no, i'm here until 4 so i'll just have to power through!
> i'm getting really uncomfortable - i can't believe i have 15 weeks to go! oh, and my fruit changed for the forst time in weeks today! x

Happy 25 weeks!!! You are now the proud owner of a wriggly eggplant. :haha: x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Its funny though, but the instant you give birth, you realise youd do anything to protect your little one. Its really bizarre, and it doesnt take long to settle into your routine as a family of 3;I am nervous that going from 3-4 wont be so easy! x


do you get the bond straight away then as soon as you hold them, cos i cant imagine seeing a baby for the first time and thinking hes mine etc.

ahh it will be lovely though 2 little ones to treasure, how many children do you plan to have, do you think you will want anymore?

did you think straight away you wanted another baby? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Exactly.
> I honestly thought when I opened the thread that loads of people would be angry, but most people were agreeing! I found that the most surprising thing. Maybe more people are like us and just bit their tongue rather than argue!
> 
> I have some exciting boy news too  my little one rode his bike with no stabilisers yesterday! He was so chuffed, he really wanted to do it before he was 5 (now hes a BIG boy!)
> And off he went. I felt quite emotional  he really isnt my baby now! Ill try post a vid later on, when I work out how to! x

It is disgusting that people could be "devestated" over the sex. I know that in sheffield they used to not tell people the sex because people use to abort them if it was the wrong sex. :nope: So sad. To be honest I think little boys can be nicer anyway. I was a right mardy little cow when I was little... I bet my mum used to go to bed at night and pray she;d wake up to a little boy. :rofl:

Awwww Taylor! How lovely! He's growing up. :cloud9: I bet he thought he was the bees knees all grown up without stabilisers. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x

Yep... everything. :thumbup: It was even off the clothes I bought today so I'm assuming she is including monday too as its a bank holiday. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x
> 
> Yep... everything. :thumbup: It was even off the clothes I bought today so I'm assuming she is including monday too as its a bank holiday. xClick to expand...

ooh i wil be going up to have a look, and this week i was going to save some money :dohh:

its okay i will just blame it on you to hubby lol x


----------



## oliv

Just to let you know i found one in my email i got from Jenny Renny over a year ago (wasnt TTC but friend asked me to get one with her) and she said 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x
> 
> Yep... everything. :thumbup: It was even off the clothes I bought today so I'm assuming she is including monday too as its a bank holiday. xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh i wil be going up to have a look, and this week i was going to save some money :dohh:
> 
> its okay i will just blame it on you to hubby lol xClick to expand...

I take full responsibilty. :haha: Also I didn;t know you could try things on in there until I heard a woman ask today. :dohh: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x
> 
> Yep... everything. :thumbup: It was even off the clothes I bought today so I'm assuming she is including monday too as its a bank holiday. xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh i wil be going up to have a look, and this week i was going to save some money :dohh:
> 
> its okay i will just blame it on you to hubby lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I take full responsibilty. :haha: Also I didn;t know you could try things on in there until I heard a woman ask today. :dohh: xClick to expand...



no i didnt either, fashion show it will be then this weekend lol. i need a couple of blankets as well for pram so i will see if they have any there.

i got the pramsuit in blue, should have been 32 but it was 16!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x
> 
> Yep... everything. :thumbup: It was even off the clothes I bought today so I'm assuming she is including monday too as its a bank holiday. xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh i wil be going up to have a look, and this week i was going to save some money :dohh:
> 
> its okay i will just blame it on you to hubby lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I take full responsibilty. :haha: Also I didn;t know you could try things on in there until I heard a woman ask today. :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no i didnt either, fashion show it will be then this weekend lol. i need a couple of blankets as well for pram so i will see if they have any there.
> 
> i got the pramsuit in blue, should have been 32 but it was 16!! xxClick to expand...

Bargain! :thumbup: I can't wait until we can tell everyone and then I'll be a frequent visitor to Lilypad. https://www.lilypad4kids.co.uk/home.php Its mainly 2nd hand and looks tiny from the outside but it has so much lovely stuff including maternity clothes. Some of the baby/kids clothing is adorable. Last time I went in they had M&P, Next, John rocha etc... so decent brands. Its about 10 mins walk from my house too. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x
> 
> Yep... everything. :thumbup: It was even off the clothes I bought today so I'm assuming she is including monday too as its a bank holiday. xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh i wil be going up to have a look, and this week i was going to save some money :dohh:
> 
> its okay i will just blame it on you to hubby lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I take full responsibilty. :haha: Also I didn;t know you could try things on in there until I heard a woman ask today. :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no i didnt either, fashion show it will be then this weekend lol. i need a couple of blankets as well for pram so i will see if they have any there.
> 
> i got the pramsuit in blue, should have been 32 but it was 16!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Bargain! :thumbup: I can't wait until we can tell everyone and then I'll be a frequent visitor to Lilypad. https://www.lilypad4kids.co.uk/home.php Its mainly 2nd hand and looks tiny from the outside but it has so much lovely stuff including maternity clothes. Some of the baby/kids clothing is adorable. Last time I went in they had M&P, Next, John rocha etc... so decent brands. Its about 10 mins walk from my house too. :thumbup: xClick to expand...



ahh that shop looks lovely and looks like they have loads in there, be handy as well for you to sell them stuff when little one is out of its clothes cos it says to ring if you have things to sell them x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ooh great thanks ebs i might go have a look at the weekend is it off everything? x
> 
> Yep... everything. :thumbup: It was even off the clothes I bought today so I'm assuming she is including monday too as its a bank holiday. xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh i wil be going up to have a look, and this week i was going to save some money :dohh:
> 
> its okay i will just blame it on you to hubby lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I take full responsibilty. :haha: Also I didn;t know you could try things on in there until I heard a woman ask today. :dohh: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no i didnt either, fashion show it will be then this weekend lol. i need a couple of blankets as well for pram so i will see if they have any there.
> 
> i got the pramsuit in blue, should have been 32 but it was 16!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Bargain! :thumbup: I can't wait until we can tell everyone and then I'll be a frequent visitor to Lilypad. https://www.lilypad4kids.co.uk/home.php Its mainly 2nd hand and looks tiny from the outside but it has so much lovely stuff including maternity clothes. Some of the baby/kids clothing is adorable. Last time I went in they had M&P, Next, John rocha etc... so decent brands. Its about 10 mins walk from my house too. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahh that shop looks lovely and looks like they have loads in there, be handy as well for you to sell them stuff when little one is out of its clothes cos it says to ring if you have things to sell them xClick to expand...

Yeah its like a clothing agency in a way but when you look at the clothes they sell.... they don't look like kids have ever worn them. Theres too many women around her with too much money and not enough sense and I think they keep lilypad well stocked. :haha:

Right I'm off for a sleep. I'm knackered after my little shopping trip. x


----------



## jeffsar

got you girls can yap, lol!!

hi ebs! do you know where all the outlets are - i looked for a list online but couldn't find one......

britt, for me the bond was instant, i fell totally in love with him theminute he popped out! it took a 3 years for me to want to ttc again, but it just took a bit longer than expected this time round. 

ebs, you should go onto 2nd tri and read the thread - it's awful, people commiserating each other after gender scans! x


----------



## jeffsar

oliv said:


> Just to let you know i found one in my email i got from Jenny Renny over a year ago (wasnt TTC but friend asked me to get one with her) and she said
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.

jenny was right for me, so fx'd!x


----------



## dizzyshell

mia white witch set spell twice im in month 2 of a 9months forcast

fx xx


----------



## dizzyshell

mima forcast 9month spell .on month 2 

fx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> got you girls can yap, lol!!
> 
> hi ebs! do you know where all the outlets are - i looked for a list online but couldn't find one......
> 
> britt, for me the bond was instant, i fell totally in love with him theminute he popped out! it took a 3 years for me to want to ttc again, but it just took a bit longer than expected this time round.
> 
> ebs, you should go onto 2nd tri and read the thread - it's awful, people commiserating each other after gender scans! x


lol chatty mood today!

the mamas and papas outlet ebs is taking about is at the mccarther glen, do you have any of them near you? i think a lot of them have mamas and papas in them now.

my sister said her bond was instant as well, its just strange cos everyone says you cant describe the love you have for such a little thing and it just seems quick to get that straight away, but everyone says you cant explain it. I cant wait for that.

i think i just imagined wanting it again straight away, but then again i suppose you have got what you have been trying for so the urge may not be there straight away cos you are took up with the life you have just got x


----------



## jeffsar

i was still in shock fromthe borth for the first 2 years! plus you are totally obsessed with your baby to be thinking about much else! 

it still worries me i won't love another baby as much as taylor, but everyone i haev spoken to with more than one has said that it's fine once baby is here, enough love to go around! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i was still in shock fromthe borth for the first 2 years! plus you are totally obsessed with your baby to be thinking about much else!
> 
> it still worries me i won't love another baby as much as taylor, but everyone i haev spoken to with more than one has said that it's fine once baby is here, enough love to go around! x

oh gosh dont say that, im not looking forward to the birth at all!


yeah i suppose you cant imagine loving someone as much, because i bet now you cant imagine anyone being equal to him.

i have just looked at the mccarther glen site and there is one in livingstons is that near you? they have a mamas and papas there x


----------



## jeffsar

it's not near me, but it is close enough to dundee, and i'll be there next weekend! just don't see the point in paying full price if they have it there cheaper!

I look back now and don&#8217;t think the birth was that bad, but I remember how shell shocked I was by it at the time! Taylor came really fast, I was only 6 cm dilated when he came out, and he wasn&#8217;t breathing, cord had to be cut while I was still pushing &#8211; it got a bit crazy! Hopefully things will be a bit calmer this time round!


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it's not near me, but it is close enough to dundee, and i'll be there next weekend! just don't see the point in paying full price if they have it there cheaper!
> 
> I look back now and dont think the birth was that bad, but I remember how shell shocked I was by it at the time! Taylor came really fast, I was only 6 cm dilated when he came out, and he wasnt breathing, cord had to be cut while I was still pushing  it got a bit crazy! Hopefully things will be a bit calmer this time round!

no i would go and have a look they have some really good deals in there. Like the pramsuit i got it is still 32 in the proper shop and 16 in the outlet.

and normally isnt your first supposed to be a slow labour? bet that was scary no wonder you were shell shocked xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it's not near me, but it is close enough to dundee, and i'll be there next weekend! just don't see the point in paying full price if they have it there cheaper!
> 
> I look back now and don&#8217;t think the birth was that bad, but I remember how shell shocked I was by it at the time! Taylor came really fast, I was only 6 cm dilated when he came out, and he wasn&#8217;t breathing, cord had to be cut while I was still pushing &#8211; it got a bit crazy! Hopefully things will be a bit calmer this time round!


Ooh hope you get some bargains. There doesn't seem to be many outlet shops for the whole of the uk to be honest if you look in the back of the catalogue so I think its just luck that me & Britt have one so close.

That does sound a bit frightening. :nope: x



britt24 said:


> no i would go and have a look they have some really good deals in there. Like the pramsuit i got it is still 32 in the proper shop and 16 in the outlet.
> 
> and normally isnt your first supposed to be a slow labour? bet that was scary no wonder you were shell shocked xx

I think they say to half the time of your first labour for your second or something. :shrug:

I am dreading mine. My mum had to be induced with both of us when she got to 2 weeks late and had long labours. My sister had long labours and complicated ones that always ended in cesarian. So its not looking that quick and simple for me... :wacko: x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!

OMG, half the time of the first?!!?!? that means this one will fly out in a couple hours - i live an hour from the hospital!!!! i didn't realise that....may have to look into staying at my mums for the last few weeks, lol!

how you feeling, still tired? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!
> 
> OMG, half the time of the first?!!?!? that means this one will fly out in a couple hours - i live an hour from the hospital!!!! i didn't realise that....may have to look into staying at my mums for the last few weeks, lol!
> 
> how you feeling, still tired? x

Well thats what a midwife once told a friend when she was expecting her 2nd. I'm not sure how much of that is true... lol.. but I wouldn't hang about just in case. :haha:

Yeah really tired at the moment. I went out shopping this morning and it just wiped me out. I only woke up after 3 hours because DH came home but I do have ME/CFS so I do sleep alot anyway. I read it is meant to get better so I'm just waiting for 2nd tri now... lol

Ooh I've just posted pics of my maternity clothes I've bought recently in my journal. Lots of M&P bargains! :thumbup: 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

how are we all today?

AFM - i have never ever suffered with back ache, but little man is changing that at the min, i cant get comfy at night and cant sit at my desk all day without it hurting. I have read on line but not much i can do for it.

But i think i am going to start swimming and exercise to ease it a little well hope it will ease it.

i have seen some shoes on ebay for out little man they are so cute i love them i have attached a picture xx
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqYOKigE12l8GQU-BNdrBz1D5w~~_12.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Britt. sorry you're suffering. Have you got one of those plug in heat pads? Can you use those when pregnant? My mum swears by them.

Those shoes are adorable!!!!!! Are you going to buy them? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi Britt. sorry you're suffering. Have you got one of those plug in heat pads? Can you use those when pregnant? My mum swears by them.
> 
> Those shoes are adorable!!!!!! Are you going to buy them? xxx


Hi 

how are you ? 

no i havent, i doont really have anything for bad backs cos its something i have never had and im not sure what i can use either through pregnancy, i will see how it goes and mention to midwife when i go in 2 weeks just gets annoying when i cant sleep, cos i need my sleep lol.

i dont know i love them but they are still £37 on ebay and i dont know if it is too much to spend on them, they just caught my eye cos they were so cute. And they come in 0-3 and 3-6 and i thought if i bought 0-3 and he had big feet i would be gutted if they didnt fit at all lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt. sorry you're suffering. Have you got one of those plug in heat pads? Can you use those when pregnant? My mum swears by them.
> 
> Those shoes are adorable!!!!!! Are you going to buy them? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> how are you ?
> 
> no i havent, i doont really have anything for bad backs cos its something i have never had and im not sure what i can use either through pregnancy, i will see how it goes and mention to midwife when i go in 2 weeks just gets annoying when i cant sleep, cos i need my sleep lol.
> 
> i dont know i love them but they are still £37 on ebay and i dont know if it is too much to spend on them, they just caught my eye cos they were so cute. And they come in 0-3 and 3-6 and i thought if i bought 0-3 and he had big feet i would be gutted if they didnt fit at all lol xClick to expand...

Ouch! That is alot of money when he'll grow out of them so fast. Do they do them for when they are a bit older?

Just text midwife about spotting and cramping. :wacko: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt. sorry you're suffering. Have you got one of those plug in heat pads? Can you use those when pregnant? My mum swears by them.
> 
> Those shoes are adorable!!!!!! Are you going to buy them? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> how are you ?
> 
> no i havent, i doont really have anything for bad backs cos its something i have never had and im not sure what i can use either through pregnancy, i will see how it goes and mention to midwife when i go in 2 weeks just gets annoying when i cant sleep, cos i need my sleep lol.
> 
> i dont know i love them but they are still £37 on ebay and i dont know if it is too much to spend on them, they just caught my eye cos they were so cute. And they come in 0-3 and 3-6 and i thought if i bought 0-3 and he had big feet i would be gutted if they didnt fit at all lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Ouch! That is alot of money when he'll grow out of them so fast. Do they do them for when they are a bit older?
> 
> Just text midwife about spotting and cramping. :wacko: xClick to expand...



im glad you have text her, thats what she is there for it will put your mind at rest. Can you remember me getting cramping at this stage wasnt nice at all and that was things stretching and growing and that can sometimes cause bleeding so sounds like it could be the same. But i was glad i went for the scan makes you feel better and you get to see bubba as well xx :hugs: everything will be finex


----------



## ebony2010

Would I have to ask for a scan? I'm getting the Af style cramps with the spotting now. I've always had weird twinges but these feel like AF cramps. I might just see how it goes and text her again if I'm more worried. :shrug: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Would I have to ask for a scan? I'm getting the Af style cramps with the spotting now. I've always had weird twinges but these feel like AF cramps. I might just see how it goes and text her again if I'm more worried. :shrug: x

i have just replied on your journal, but they sound the same as i was getting and they arent nice, we cant see whats happening in our bodies so we need to be re assured. I didnt have to ask for a scan she just said when i asked first time to keep an eye on them if they got more frequent and stronger let her know, and they did so she got me in for a scan straight away.

If you still have them this evening or in the morning contact agin and just say you stil have them but they seem worse then you can have a scan to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Would I have to ask for a scan? I'm getting the Af style cramps with the spotting now. I've always had weird twinges but these feel like AF cramps. I might just see how it goes and text her again if I'm more worried. :shrug: x
> 
> i have just replied on your journal, but they sound the same as i was getting and they arent nice, we cant see whats happening in our bodies so we need to be re assured. I didnt have to ask for a scan she just said when i asked first time to keep an eye on them if they got more frequent and stronger let her know, and they did so she got me in for a scan straight away.
> 
> If you still have them this evening or in the morning contact agin and just say you stil have them but they seem worse then you can have a scan to put your mind at rest xxClick to expand...

Thanks Britt. I'll do that. :hugs: x


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, i'd go straight in and ask for a scan - you'll worry now until you have seen your bubs, and stress is not good for either of you x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, i'd go straight in and ask for a scan - you'll worry now until you have seen your bubs, and stress is not good for either of you x

To be honest I don't think I'll get one. One of the reasons was that when I went for my HSG they said they were really short on sonographers and when my friend was bleeding they turned her away and said she was probably just a "bleeder". That was only about 6 months ago. I'm going to see how I get on this weekend. The trouble is now its the bank holiday weekend its going to harder to get anything anyway until at least Tuesday. :dohh:

Do you know what is typical? We usually have the quietest of weekends and tonight we are going to Andrews bosses 40th for a couple of hours and then tomorrow afternoon i'm going to the town charity football match (to perv at some soap totty :haha:) with a friend and her kids. Both I will be sat down probably and not doing too much but still... dykwim? :dohh:

Took some more bump pics today because I have got bigger. :wacko: I'm sure its just more fat on top of bloat but I am huge. :blush: I wish I could lose some weight because with all the hiding of the bump I just look huge. :cry:

Oh and here is a link to an album of all my bump pics...

https://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/vea44/Bump%20pics/
 



Attached Files:







P280511_09.32[01].JPG
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









P280511_09.32[02].JPG
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jeffsar

you look pregnant - my bump was like that at 9 weeks too! 
has the spotting stopped now? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> you look pregnant - my bump was like that at 9 weeks too!
> has the spotting stopped now? x

haha I know I had a belly before but not like that and not that shape either! :haha: All my yo-yo dieting must have made it so my stomach muscles are that of a woman who has carried a baby before. 

I had a bit more spotting this morning but nothing since and just niggly twinges and cramps. I've took it easy today though and it hasn't got worse so I'm just going to keep an eye on it. x


----------



## mamadonna

wow ebs thats quite the bump coming along there:thumbup:
i hope the spotting disappears:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you are all having a fab weekend! I've been to a charity football match today with some soap stars and some of our old town players. It was great. We got the kids chanting and everyone did a mexican wave! :haha:

Hey Britt.... at half time they did a small match between Chesterfield & Mansfield police (glad it wasn't the real teams or that would have been a right old fight! :haha:) Anyway I thought of you living out towards that way. When they came on everyone boo'ed. I egged the kids on to boo too... it was great fun. I think it was half that they were coppers and half that it was Mansfield. :haha:

Oh forgot to say I went with my friend and her 3 girls. :wacko:

Anyway hope everyone is ok and having a fun weekend. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls, how are we all today?

I had a very hectic weekend. Taylor was 5 on Sunday so we had 30 kids running around &#8211; I am tired!!

4d scan Friday &#8211; can&#8217;t wait!! x


----------



## britt24

Morning!!

Ebs - how the spotting has it cleared up any?? great bump pics you have a lovely bump!! i can imagine the booing between mansfield and chesterfield football lol sounds like you had a good day.

Jeffsar - hope Taylor had a lovely birthday and got lots of nice things.

Hope everyone is okay.

AFM - back ache seems a lot better so thats good, i went to meadowhall yesterday and got some maternity clothes because the clothes i have already got are small now even maternity, so got a few bits from H&M. And our friends are getting married next June in Turkey, so we booked in the hotel on Sunday, i didnt realise we could book the baby in before he is born, but they have said it is fine and he goes down as Master X until he is born lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi girls, how are we all today?
> 
> I had a very hectic weekend. Taylor was 5 on Sunday so we had 30 kids running around  I am tired!!
> 
> 4d scan Friday  cant wait!! x

30 kids! :wacko: No wonder you are tired.

Can't wait to see the 4D scans!!!!! :happydance: You must be so excited. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Ebs - how the spotting has it cleared up any?? great bump pics you have a lovely bump!! i can imagine the booing between mansfield and chesterfield football lol sounds like you had a good day.
> 
> Jeffsar - hope Taylor had a lovely birthday and got lots of nice things.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay.
> 
> AFM - back ache seems a lot better so thats good, i went to meadowhall yesterday and got some maternity clothes because the clothes i have already got are small now even maternity, so got a few bits from H&M. And our friends are getting married next June in Turkey, so we booked in the hotel on Sunday, i didnt realise we could book the baby in before he is born, but they have said it is fine and he goes down as Master X until he is born lol xx

You went to MeadowHELL on a bank holiday? :wacko: You are a braver woman than me. :haha: Glad you got sorted with some more maternity wear to tide you over. 

Spotting did stop and then I got up this morning and there was a bit again but it was more like brown CM (sorry tmi :blush:) and no cramping so I'm not worried. If it does ever get worse I'll get in touch with the midwife again. 

Well my bump has gone AWOL. Last night I stood up off the sofa to go to bed and felt my stomach and it was back to just my usual fat belly... no bump. Today is the same so far. It is weird. I was seriously huge and then all of a sudden the bloat has gone. :shrug: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> Ebs - how the spotting has it cleared up any?? great bump pics you have a lovely bump!! i can imagine the booing between mansfield and chesterfield football lol sounds like you had a good day.
> 
> Jeffsar - hope Taylor had a lovely birthday and got lots of nice things.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay.
> 
> AFM - back ache seems a lot better so thats good, i went to meadowhall yesterday and got some maternity clothes because the clothes i have already got are small now even maternity, so got a few bits from H&M. And our friends are getting married next June in Turkey, so we booked in the hotel on Sunday, i didnt realise we could book the baby in before he is born, but they have said it is fine and he goes down as Master X until he is born lol xx
> 
> You went to MeadowHELL on a bank holiday? :wacko: You are a braver woman than me. :haha: Glad you got sorted with some more maternity wear to tide you over.
> 
> Spotting did stop and then I got up this morning and there was a bit again but it was more like brown CM (sorry tmi :blush:) and no cramping so I'm not worried. If it does ever get worse I'll get in touch with the midwife again.
> 
> Well my bump has gone AWOL. Last night I stood up off the sofa to go to bed and felt my stomach and it was back to just my usual fat belly... no bump. Today is the same so far. It is weird. I was seriously huge and then all of a sudden the bloat has gone. :shrug: xClick to expand...

i know i was starting to regret it when we were sat in traffic near junction 34 to come off for 45mins! and cos it was raining it was mad there. But cos we werent doing loads of shopping it was okay we went in a few shops and looked at some baby things then we went for some food in the coal restaurant there, it was lovely/

thats good then, brown cm sounds like old blood so thats good. Midwife told me to ring her straight away if i bled but she described it as really bleeding and to an extent were you would be concerned even if you werent pregnant. So all sounds good to me im so glad it has stopped for you, i think it is pretty common to spot through out pregnancy isnt it with what i have read.

it wil pop out again soon, my 9 week bump was kinda weird if you remember it went a funny shape then it was my 10 week one that was more round, so that might happen to you, are you gonna post weekly bumps now on here so we can see xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah i'll start with the weekly bump pics so that you can see the real bump emerge now. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Yeah i'll start with the weekly bump pics so that you can see the real bump emerge now. :thumbup: x

great! 

do you think it is going quickly for you or slow? i have said up until now it is flying by. But now i feel like my weeks are dragging, and i just want him here so i can meet him

think we are sticking to Freddy for his name do you like it?xx


----------



## jeffsar

i love the name freddy!!! nice choice britt.
so, pram - when are you getting it? i haven't seen the blue one?

hi ebs, yey for the bump pics! i'm doing mine 2 weekly now, so next week will be the next one from me! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i love the name freddy!!! nice choice britt.
> so, pram - when are you getting it? i haven't seen the blue one?
> 
> hi ebs, yey for the bump pics! i'm doing mine 2 weekly now, so next week will be the next one from me! x


thanks we love it, not many people agree with us though.

the pram, well it was supposed to be coming in to the shop for us to view this week, but they rang me last week to say it wont be in until the end of june :nope: so got a bit longer to wait.

have you decided if you are having the surf? xx


----------



## jeffsar

I really want the surf, but just not sure I can justify it when I have a pram up the loft&#8230;&#8230;..BUT I WANT IT!!!
I am going to start my baby shopping this weekend &#8211; I want to see bubs first, see what kind of pram suits baby, lol! 

I did buy my cot though, which I worried was a bit girly, but it arrived and I love it!! Did I post a pic on here of it? Can&#8217;t remember&#8230;&#8230;.. 

I have seen the navy surf, but wasn&#8217;t sure about it, I think a brighter blue would be lovely though x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> I really want the surf, but just not sure I can justify it when I have a pram up the loft..BUT I WANT IT!!!
> I am going to start my baby shopping this weekend  I want to see bubs first, see what kind of pram suits baby, lol!
> 
> I did buy my cot though, which I worried was a bit girly, but it arrived and I love it!! Did I post a pic on here of it? Cant remember..
> 
> I have seen the navy surf, but wasnt sure about it, I think a brighter blue would be lovely though x



yeah i know what you mean, if your pram is still in good condition its a shame not to get more use out of it. But then a new one would be good too lol

no i dont think you did, or i cant remember if you did, post it again so i can have a look.

im not sure if this is navy or blue we are waiting to view it just reads as blue in the new silver cross brochure, so we will see. And if we dont like it, i dont know which we will have i had decided that was the one x


----------



## jeffsar

that's the one i saw, but was duller in 'real life' 

and this is the cot! x
 



Attached Files:







sx-surf-navy[1].jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1









tutti-bambini-katie-dropside-sleigh-cot-oak-finish.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> that's the one i saw, but was duller in 'real life'
> 
> and this is the cot! x



yes thats the one thats in the book, isnt it very great then up close.

ahh that cots lovely i love it have you got it set up? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i'll start with the weekly bump pics so that you can see the real bump emerge now. :thumbup: x
> 
> great!
> 
> do you think it is going quickly for you or slow? i have said up until now it is flying by. But now i feel like my weeks are dragging, and i just want him here so i can meet him
> 
> think we are sticking to Freddy for his name do you like it?xxClick to expand...

I love the name. It is really cute. :thumbup:

It is going fast now. I can't believe i'm 10 weeks tomorrow and then its only 16 days until the scan. :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> that's the one i saw, but was duller in 'real life'
> 
> and this is the cot! x

Lovely cot. Is it like a sleigh style one iykwim? x


----------



## ebony2010

Has anyone heard from Mamadonna? x


----------



## jeffsar

It is a really nice pram, it&#8217;s just the one I saw was more of a dark navy colour rather than a &#8216;blue&#8217; like the picture &#8211; I love the blue, but I am not sure if it&#8217;s the one I saw&#8230;&#8230;

The cot is lovely, it just has small sleigh sides so not so girly, and the drawer underneath is really handy! 
I haven&#8217;t got anything organised yet though, I really need to get going &#8211; I&#8217;m in double digits tomorrow!! x


----------



## britt24

No not heard anything from mamadonna, do you still have her number to text to see if she is okay ebs?

and Erin havent heard anything for a while 

hope they are both doing alright 

i love the pram i just dont know what colour i would get it in, if i didnt have the blue, which other colours did you like?

they have one in john lewis, thats called humbug and it is exclusive to john lewis that one is nice, it is black on outside and thinck black and white bands on the seating part of the pushchair.

do you have a lot to buy jeffsar or do you have a lot of things from taylor?? is it easier second time aroung cos you learn from things you bought and maybe didnt need and vice versa?

xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm here:wave: i'm kinda just lurkin,i keep checking in reading ur posts making sure ur all ok!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm here:wave: i'm kinda just lurkin,i keep checking in reading ur posts making sure ur all ok!!

I was just going to text you. I was worrying as you hadn;t been on for a while. How are things? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not bad a little emotional at the mo,not sure why i thought i had sorted myself out:dohh:

due to ovulate sometime over this weekend(fingers crossed that i do)

thank you for thinking of me x


----------



## britt24

Hi Mamadonna
Glad your okay :hugs: you gonna feel emotional, with everything you have been through. Hope you know we are all here with bags of support for you.

And we are all praying for the BFP this month that we know you are going to get! xx


----------



## mamadonna

i really hope so britt i dont think i can take months of ttc again:nope:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm not bad a little emotional at the mo,not sure why i thought i had sorted myself out:dohh:
> 
> due to ovulate sometime over this weekend(fingers crossed that i do)
> 
> thank you for thinking of me x

I'm not surprised. That was a big thing you went through. :hugs:

How does it work with one tube? Do you automatically ovulate on that one side every cycle or do you ovulate every other cycle? Tell me to keep my nose out if you don't want to discuss it. x


----------



## mamadonna

if you look in my ticker i have been getting some more reading:blush: lol

anyway they all give me the same dates..jennys dates are the 1's that have got me the most as if i was to fall pg this month i would be due on her later but would be taken in on the earlier date as i would have to hae a section again


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i really hope so britt i dont think i can take months of ttc again:nope:


i know and i hated the fact you had to go through what you did, this is a new cycle though and a new start for your new baby that will come, your predictions look good for this month as well. And you have let your body rest with you getting your af so this one should all be good xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> if you look in my ticker i have been getting some more reading:blush: lol
> 
> anyway they all give me the same dates..jennys dates are the 1's that have got me the most as if i was to fall pg this month i would be due on her later but would be taken in on the earlier date as i would have to hae a section again

OMG!!!!!! So you could get a bfp this cycle with those readings!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## mamadonna

ah thanks hun that made me cry,see i'm bloody useless at the moment:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> if you look in my ticker i have been getting some more reading:blush: lol
> 
> anyway they all give me the same dates..jennys dates are the 1's that have got me the most as if i was to fall pg this month i would be due on her later but would be taken in on the earlier date as i would have to hae a section again
> 
> OMG!!!!!! So you could get a bfp this cycle with those readings!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xClick to expand...

i hope so


----------



## jeffsar

hi mamadonna!! glad to see you back, we've missed you! you are bound to be emotional after everything, but the predictions are looking good! i'll have my fx'd for you x

britt, i haven't seen the humbug one, i'll have to have a look. i like black and red, but the blue one in the picture is really nice too - i am convinced the one i saw was called navy, and much darker - maybe last season's?? 

ebs, i can't believe how quick time has gone, and you are 10 weeks!!!! and you must be so excited about your scan x

erin, where are you?!?! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi mamadonna!! glad to see you back, we've missed you! you are bound to be emotional after everything, but the predictions are looking good! i'll have my fx'd for you x
> 
> britt, i haven't seen the humbug one, i'll have to have a look. i like black and red, but the blue one in the picture is really nice too - i am convinced the one i saw was called navy, and much darker - maybe last season's??
> 
> ebs, i can't believe how quick time has gone, and you are 10 weeks!!!! and you must be so excited about your scan x
> 
> erin, where are you?!?! x

I have no idea where the time has gone. 10 weeks!!!!!!!! I can't wait for the scan to finally see our baby and get some reassurance that all is ok. 

2 days until your 4D scan right??? xxx


----------



## britt24

morning everyone!! 

hope your all okay.

jeffsar - the humbug one is nice but it depends if you wanted a black pram or something with some colour. Yeah im not sure on the blue one if there is a navy and a blue or what, but thats why i told them in the shop i wanted to view it first cos pictures can be misleading with the colours.

Ebs - HAPPY 10 WEEKS !!! 

i have just remembered it should be bump pic day and i havent done one yet. I will do one on my lunch and put it on here and update my journal as well xx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! everything is ok here, been very busy lately... now that it is summer time things get more hectic and it seems like all free time is gone!! just caught up on the last two pages so hopefully I know what's going on! 

jeffsar- how was taylor's bday party? i prob didn't read back far enough for that! yayyy for your 4d scan real soon! 

britt- looking forward to your bump pic :)

mamadonna- those predictions sound good!! FX'd for you!!!

ebs- 2 more weeks for you! 6 more for me.. oy! I guess we are slooowly getting there ;)

afm- I'm 14+ weeks now, so I'm in the second tri.. still putting weight on... It's like I can't control it! :( Still not really showing but it is getting harder to suck in, so maybe that means something.. I took a pic last week but it doesn't look different from my 10 week picture so I didn't post it!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls! everything is ok here, been very busy lately... now that it is summer time things get more hectic and it seems like all free time is gone!! just caught up on the last two pages so hopefully I know what's going on!
> 
> ebs- 2 more weeks for you! 6 more for me.. oy! I guess we are slooowly getting there ;)
> 
> afm- I'm 14+ weeks now, so I'm in the second tri.. still putting weight on... It's like I can't control it! :( Still not really showing but it is getting harder to suck in, so maybe that means something.. I took a pic last week but it doesn't look different from my 10 week picture so I didn't post it!

Yes we are getting there! 6 more weeks until you find out if you are team pink or blue!!! Any feelings which you are?

Can't believe you are 14+ weeks already.... it is going so fast to me. Not had any scans from friends? x


----------



## britt24

here is my 22 +5 week bump pic and my 21+5 to compare to i think there is a little difference 

1st one is my 21 week and that seems to be higher than my 22nd week bump i think, the 21 week one is closer so its a bit mis leading but i actually think that one looks bigger lol
 



Attached Files:







13 - 21 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









14 - 22 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! everything is ok here, been very busy lately... now that it is summer time things get more hectic and it seems like all free time is gone!! just caught up on the last two pages so hopefully I know what's going on!
> 
> ebs- 2 more weeks for you! 6 more for me.. oy! I guess we are slooowly getting there ;)
> 
> afm- I'm 14+ weeks now, so I'm in the second tri.. still putting weight on... It's like I can't control it! :( Still not really showing but it is getting harder to suck in, so maybe that means something.. I took a pic last week but it doesn't look different from my 10 week picture so I didn't post it!
> 
> Yes we are getting there! 6 more weeks until you find out if you are team pink or blue!!! Any feelings which you are?
> 
> Can't believe you are 14+ weeks already.... it is going so fast to me. Not had any scans from friends? xClick to expand...

I don't really have any feelings I guess.. some days I think it's a boy, some days I think it's a girl.. there really is no way to know I guess! Rob, my DH, thinks it's a girl and so does his mom.. guess we'll have to see who's right!
No scans from friends yet because I'm still working the evening shift and they all work the day shift! :( Hopefully soon I'll be on dayshift, at least by the end of next month! 



britt24 said:


> here is my 22 +5 week bump pic and my 21+5 to compare to i think there is a little difference
> 
> 1st one is my 21 week and that seems to be higher than my 22nd week bump i think, the 21 week one is closer so its a bit mis leading but i actually think that one looks bigger lol

I think your 22 week bump looks lower but further out there! So cute!


----------



## britt24

Thanks, i keep checking for stretch marks and nothing yet, do they normally appear this early if you get them? or is it later on x


----------



## erin7707

you could be one of the lucky ones.. I thought I was going to be, but at the end of week 29 they started showing up for me.. then they slowly got worse after that :( like one more would be added every other day :(


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> here is my 22 +5 week bump pic and my 21+5 to compare to i think there is a little difference
> 
> 1st one is my 21 week and that seems to be higher than my 22nd week bump i think, the 21 week one is closer so its a bit mis leading but i actually think that one looks bigger lol

I agree you do look a bit bigger on that one but it may be your distance from the camera. Maybe you were a bit bloated aswell on that one... :shrug: Definately carrying low like they say you do with a boy.

Lovely bump! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

thanks ebs, all the kicks i feel as well are all down low, he just wants to stay burried down there lol.

erin - yeah they will prob hit me in a couple of weeks, but i suppose it is just something that comes with it so have to put up with them dont we 

when are you posting your next one ebs and erin? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thanks ebs, all the kicks i feel as well are all down low, he just wants to stay burried down there lol.
> 
> erin - yeah they will prob hit me in a couple of weeks, but i suppose it is just something that comes with it so have to put up with them dont we
> 
> when are you posting your next one ebs and erin? xx

I might do one today and then every week when I get into the next week. I should have done on this morning before I ate loads to show the true bump/no bump. Hmmmm.... I'll do one first thing in the morning. :thumbup: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ebs, all the kicks i feel as well are all down low, he just wants to stay burried down there lol.
> 
> erin - yeah they will prob hit me in a couple of weeks, but i suppose it is just something that comes with it so have to put up with them dont we
> 
> when are you posting your next one ebs and erin? xx
> 
> I might do one today and then every week when I get into the next week. I should have done on this morning before I ate loads to show the true bump/no bump. Hmmmm.... I'll do one first thing in the morning. :thumbup: xClick to expand...


yippeee cant wait to see your 10 week bump!

i have ate loads today aswell, and i was going to start cutting down a bit, but that goes out the window quite fast lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ebs, all the kicks i feel as well are all down low, he just wants to stay burried down there lol.
> 
> erin - yeah they will prob hit me in a couple of weeks, but i suppose it is just something that comes with it so have to put up with them dont we
> 
> when are you posting your next one ebs and erin? xx
> 
> I might do one today and then every week when I get into the next week. I should have done on this morning before I ate loads to show the true bump/no bump. Hmmmm.... I'll do one first thing in the morning. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yippeee cant wait to see your 10 week bump!
> 
> i have ate loads today aswell, and i was going to start cutting down a bit, but that goes out the window quite fast lol xxClick to expand...

Ahhhh worry about that after... lol... When we've all given birth this will probably turn into a diet club. :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ebs, all the kicks i feel as well are all down low, he just wants to stay burried down there lol.
> 
> erin - yeah they will prob hit me in a couple of weeks, but i suppose it is just something that comes with it so have to put up with them dont we
> 
> when are you posting your next one ebs and erin? xx
> 
> I might do one today and then every week when I get into the next week. I should have done on this morning before I ate loads to show the true bump/no bump. Hmmmm.... I'll do one first thing in the morning. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yippeee cant wait to see your 10 week bump!
> 
> i have ate loads today aswell, and i was going to start cutting down a bit, but that goes out the window quite fast lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh worry about that after... lol... When we've all given birth this will probably turn into a diet club. :haha: xClick to expand...



i know i keep thinking that, but then thinking if we go out at crimbo i will only have 2 months to loose my weight eeek lol. But yes thats what we will defo do with weekly weigh ins to keep each other on trak. I intend to go for a walk with baby every day for a few hours for some exercise xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i know i keep thinking that, but then thinking if we go out at crimbo i will only have 2 months to loose my weight eeek lol. But yes thats what we will defo do with weekly weigh ins to keep each other on trak. I intend to go for a walk with baby every day for a few hours for some exercise xx

Sounds like a good plan! Walking and pushing the pram will be great exercise. :thumbup:

I'm straight back onto ww after :baby: is born and going to try and breastfeed to lose the weight a bit faster. Are you going to breastfeed? To be honest it creeps me out a bit... but I'm going to try. :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i know i keep thinking that, but then thinking if we go out at crimbo i will only have 2 months to loose my weight eeek lol. But yes thats what we will defo do with weekly weigh ins to keep each other on trak. I intend to go for a walk with baby every day for a few hours for some exercise xx
> 
> Sounds like a good plan! Walking and pushing the pram will be great exercise. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm straight back onto ww after :baby: is born and going to try and breastfeed to lose the weight a bit faster. Are you going to breastfeed? To be honest it creeps me out a bit... but I'm going to try. :haha: xClick to expand...


no i dont think i am, its strange cos some people knwo straight away that they are going to or want to, but i just dont feel like that at all. So i think i will bottle feed. And i am going back to work after 10 weeks so i can really breast feed for long if i do.

its good if you want to though good for baby xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> thanks ebs, all the kicks i feel as well are all down low, he just wants to stay burried down there lol.
> 
> erin - yeah they will prob hit me in a couple of weeks, but i suppose it is just something that comes with it so have to put up with them dont we
> 
> when are you posting your next one ebs and erin? xx

I'll probably take mine next Monday- since 15 weeks was when I started showing with Lexi.. and I'll take it to compare, even though now I already have that much belly still leftover from her! lol 



ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ebs, all the kicks i feel as well are all down low, he just wants to stay burried down there lol.
> 
> erin - yeah they will prob hit me in a couple of weeks, but i suppose it is just something that comes with it so have to put up with them dont we
> 
> when are you posting your next one ebs and erin? xx
> 
> I might do one today and then every week when I get into the next week. I should have done on this morning before I ate loads to show the true bump/no bump. Hmmmm.... I'll do one first thing in the morning. :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yippeee cant wait to see your 10 week bump!
> 
> i have ate loads today aswell, and i was going to start cutting down a bit, but that goes out the window quite fast lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh worry about that after... lol... When we've all given birth this will probably turn into a diet club. :haha: xClick to expand...

hahah, so true! 



britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i know i keep thinking that, but then thinking if we go out at crimbo i will only have 2 months to loose my weight eeek lol. But yes thats what we will defo do with weekly weigh ins to keep each other on trak. I intend to go for a walk with baby every day for a few hours for some exercise xx
> 
> Sounds like a good plan! Walking and pushing the pram will be great exercise. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm straight back onto ww after :baby: is born and going to try and breastfeed to lose the weight a bit faster. Are you going to breastfeed? To be honest it creeps me out a bit... but I'm going to try. :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> no i dont think i am, its strange cos some people knwo straight away that they are going to or want to, but i just dont feel like that at all. So i think i will bottle feed. And i am going back to work after 10 weeks so i can really breast feed for long if i do.
> 
> its good if you want to though good for baby xxClick to expand...

I tried with Lexi, but she didn't latch on very good, so I pumped and bottlefed her for 7 weeks. it was torture. I still haven't made up my mind on this one... :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i know i keep thinking that, but then thinking if we go out at crimbo i will only have 2 months to loose my weight eeek lol. But yes thats what we will defo do with weekly weigh ins to keep each other on trak. I intend to go for a walk with baby every day for a few hours for some exercise xx
> 
> Sounds like a good plan! Walking and pushing the pram will be great exercise. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm straight back onto ww after :baby: is born and going to try and breastfeed to lose the weight a bit faster. Are you going to breastfeed? To be honest it creeps me out a bit... but I'm going to try. :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> no i dont think i am, its strange cos some people knwo straight away that they are going to or want to, but i just dont feel like that at all. So i think i will bottle feed. And i am going back to work after 10 weeks so i can really breast feed for long if i do.
> 
> its good if you want to though good for baby xxClick to expand...

Yeah its not for everyone and if you have to go back to work early then it would be hard I suppose. One of my friends can't even be around people breastfeeding as it makes her feel physically sick and my Mum couldn't face it. I think I'll give it a go because it will save alot of money if I do it for 6 months but I'm a bit worried about it and I'm hoping it feels natural when I actually do it. x


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... I was actually thinking about the breast pumps. The reason being is that I have CFS/ME so I am naturally very tired and at times might need someone to step in and feed :baby: like my Mum for a few hours or DH to give me a break. If I do too much I feel very ill and I know that I'm going to feel like hell until :baby: is in a routine. So my thought was that I'd like to try breastfeeding but I might try and express quite alot so DH can maybe do the odd night feed and my Mum can take baby for a few hours to let me sleep occasionally. 

So Erin, Jeffsar & Mamadonna... have you used breast pumps? Would you recommend any? Electric or manual? I need to do my research. :thumbup: x


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs no i never used a breast pump as i only breast fed for a couple of weeks sorry


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!! 

Ebs, my boobies wouldn&#8217;t produce for the pump, only for the baby! I know people who can get loads using the electric pump, but I would sit there for hours and barely get a dribble! I combination fed &#8211; I fed myself all day and then the last feed at night was a 9oz formula bottle, and all night feeds were too meaning I had time to produce more for morning. This method doesn&#8217;t work for everyone, but was good for us, and meant hubby could help. Plus, feeding helped me get thinner!

Britt, your bump is so cute &#8211; mine is not!! 

Erin, nice to see you back! Not long until you know your team now

Mamadonna, how you feeling this cycle?

AFM, I am huge, baby really active, and I have 4d scan tomorrow! Can&#8217;t wait. Plus I am 30 on sat, so hopefully it&#8217;ll be a good weekend! x


----------



## jeffsar

OMG, just noticed i am in double digits!! only 98 days to go........ still seems like ages! x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... you must be sooo excited for tomorrow!!!! and the birthday weekend!!!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks for pump comment too. I think I need to research it more and then just see what works for me. did you find giving a bigger formula feed at night helped :baby: sleep through for longer?

Well i've had more bleeding and this time it was red and more of it this morning so I got in touch with my midwife. I'll just cope and paste what I wrote in my journal....

Ok... so I text the midwife (she says its the best way to contact her as she's usually with a patient) and she rang me back. What she then did after discussing it with me is to ring the hospital to try and book me in for an early scan and managed to book me in for Monday and wrote me a letter I had to collect to take with me.

Getting a scan other than 12 or 20 week scans at our hospital is like getting blood out of a stone because they are always booked up but the midwife told me on the QT to ring up tomorrow and tell them the bleeding had got worse so they will fit me in at lunch tomorrow.

I'm going to discuss it with DH tonight and see what he thinks. Part of me thinks... well so many women do this so I should and get my scan so I'm not waiting all weekend but then the other part of me thinks..... I'm not a good lier and am I am tempting fate lying to them tomorrow to get in earlier.

What do you ladies think? What would you do in my position? Wait till monday or ring tomorrow and tell a white lie? :shrug: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Erin... I was actually thinking about the breast pumps. The reason being is that I have CFS/ME so I am naturally very tired and at times might need someone to step in and feed :baby: like my Mum for a few hours or DH to give me a break. If I do too much I feel very ill and I know that I'm going to feel like hell until :baby: is in a routine. So my thought was that I'd like to try breastfeeding but I might try and express quite alot so DH can maybe do the odd night feed and my Mum can take baby for a few hours to let me sleep occasionally.
> 
> So Erin, Jeffsar & Mamadonna... have you used breast pumps? Would you recommend any? Electric or manual? I need to do my research. :thumbup: x

I used the Lasinoh Electric breast pump. I've heard medela is a good one too, but I definitely would recommend getting electric over manual because your hand will cramp using the manual, and it's so much easier to do both boobs at once on the double electric pump! But I didn't get very much at a time when using the pump either, but I don't really know if I produced more if she drank right from the breast or not because she hardly ever would latch on right. Some hospitals in the US anyway let you rent a pump from them.. so you might want to ask about that option! 



ebony2010 said:


> Jeffsar.... you must be sooo excited for tomorrow!!!! and the birthday weekend!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for pump comment too. I think I need to research it more and then just see what works for me. did you find giving a bigger formula feed at night helped :baby: sleep through for longer?
> 
> Well i've had more bleeding and this time it was red and more of it this morning so I got in touch with my midwife. I'll just cope and paste what I wrote in my journal....
> 
> Ok... so I text the midwife (she says its the best way to contact her as she's usually with a patient) and she rang me back. What she then did after discussing it with me is to ring the hospital to try and book me in for an early scan and managed to book me in for Monday and wrote me a letter I had to collect to take with me.
> 
> Getting a scan other than 12 or 20 week scans at our hospital is like getting blood out of a stone because they are always booked up but the midwife told me on the QT to ring up tomorrow and tell them the bleeding had got worse so they will fit me in at lunch tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to discuss it with DH tonight and see what he thinks. Part of me thinks... well so many women do this so I should and get my scan so I'm not waiting all weekend but then the other part of me thinks..... I'm not a good lier and am I am tempting fate lying to them tomorrow to get in earlier.
> 
> What do you ladies think? What would you do in my position? Wait till monday or ring tomorrow and tell a white lie? :shrug: x

ahhh this is scary... I hope everything is ok!! I'd be scared to say that my bleeding was getting worse because I would be sooo afraid to jinx it, but at the same time, i wouldn't really want to have to wait until monday! :( I guess it's up to you hun!!


----------



## britt24

HI Everyone 

I really hope everything is okay Ebs, the thing is it has got worse from the other day so you arent telling a lie really are you, and i dont think your tempting fate all your doing is making sure your little one is okay. Its a long time to have this on your mind until monday so i would defo ring and see if you can get in earlier xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I really hope everything is okay Ebs, the thing is it has got worse from the other day so you arent telling a lie really are you, and i dont think your tempting fate all your doing is making sure your little one is okay. Its a long time to have this on your mind until monday so i would defo ring and see if you can get in earlier xx

Thanks... I'm sure everything is probably ok as the bleeding has gone back to spotting like before and I was never in pain or anything but it would be nice to see :baby: and know everything is ok. After all these weeks it makes you start to wonder doesn't it?

Well I took a bump pic this morning and its really gone down alot. Its a bit harder than usual so I think it is a little bit bump but mostly belly. Heres todays pic and the link to all my bump pics for comparison. 

https://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/vea44/Bump%20pics/
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.JPG
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, i'd call and make it for tomorrow; it has gotten worse as it's bright red now, so it's not really a lie - it'll be on your mind all weekend if you don't and stress is not good for you or bubs. 

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, i'd call and make it for tomorrow; it has gotten worse as it's bright red now, so it's not really a lie - it'll be on your mind all weekend if you don't and stress is not good for you or bubs.
> 
> x

Thanks... its gone back to brown spotting now and the cramps aren't anywhere near as bad as before. DH doesn't seem too bothered about rushing in tomorrow so we might leave it until Monday. :shrug: I'll try and get him to talk to me later about it. x


----------



## mamadonna

ebs i would try and get in tomorrow if it was me,i'm sure everything will be fine but it might be best to get checked :hugs:

i think i'm just building up to ovulation jeffsar,i'm starting to cramp on my right side nowhere near a positive opk yet tho,so we'll just have to wait and see what the next few days bring :shrug:


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone!!! 

Jeffsar are you classed as 3rd tri today or is it when you reach 27 weeks???? how exciting the last stretch!!

hows everyone else??

afm - i feel great today, 23 weeks gone getting much better nights sleep with not much back ache so all good xx


----------



## ebony2010

The bleeding started again this morning so I rang the hospital and they asked me to go in to be assessed. Finally after alot of waiting and an examination I got a scan....

its bad news.... my baby is dead. So I'm just waiting to miscarry now and I'm beyond heartbroken. :nope:


----------



## erin7707

omg ebs...... :nope::cry::cry::cry:
I am totally completely heartbroken for you... :brat::angel:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## britt24

oh my gosh Ebs, i am so so sorry i cant tell you how sorry i am. Make sure you get plenty of rest, thats horrible news big hugs to you xxxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks. :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeffsar

:cry:OMG ebs, i am so so sorry for you. i know how you're feeling, and there won't be anything i can say just now to make it any easier, but just know we are here for you.

big hugs hun, try and relax and make sure hubby is taking care of you x

:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> :cry:OMG ebs, i am so so sorry for you. i know how you're feeling, and there won't be anything i can say just now to make it any easier, but just know we are here for you.
> 
> big hugs hun, try and relax and make sure hubby is taking care of you x
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you. :hugs:

Hope your 4D scan went well and happy birthday. :flower: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

oh no ebs i am so sorry hun,i cant believe this has happen,i cant even find the words hun,you take care of urself hun:hugs::cry:


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> :cry:OMG ebs, i am so so sorry for you. i know how you're feeling, and there won't be anything i can say just now to make it any easier, but just know we are here for you.
> 
> big hugs hun, try and relax and make sure hubby is taking care of you x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> Hope your 4D scan went well and happy birthday. :flower: xxxClick to expand...


how are you today hun? i've been thiking of you :hugs:

scan wasn't great......... baby has it's foot and hand in front of face so no pictures, but all the 2d anatomy checks went well. they gave me a discount, but still charged £100 of the scan and i never got one picture!! good job i'm team yellow too, baby had legs totally crossed so hubby couldn't find out!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> :cry:OMG ebs, i am so so sorry for you. i know how you're feeling, and there won't be anything i can say just now to make it any easier, but just know we are here for you.
> 
> big hugs hun, try and relax and make sure hubby is taking care of you x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:
> 
> Hope your 4D scan went well and happy birthday. :flower: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> how are you today hun? i've been thiking of you :hugs:
> 
> scan wasn't great......... baby has it's foot and hand in front of face so no pictures, but all the 2d anatomy checks went well. they gave me a discount, but still charged £100 of the scan and i never got one picture!! good job i'm team yellow too, baby had legs totally crossed so hubby couldn't find out!Click to expand...

What a shame! How typical that :baby: didn't co-operate. :nope: Yes it is a good job you wanted to stay team yellow! :dohh:

I'm feeling a bit better today. I just wish it would happen so I could get it over with. It feels so weird knowing I'm carrying a dead :baby:. I'm just trying to keep really busy. I've been cleaning carpets and alsorts today. I've been dying to get to the bedroom carpet but couldn't move the bed myself so today as it no longer matters I moved all the furniture out and got on with it. I'm dreading ttc again too... I know the changes are it could happen again really soon after a MC but we have the worst luck as a couple so I'm not counting on it. :dohh:

Anyway happy birthday! Hope you're doing something nice to celebrate tonight. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

Jeffsar - hope you had a nice birthday, shame about the scan but at least you got to see the little one that must have been nice.

hope everyone is okay, 

Ebs - been thinking about you this weekend, hope your doing alright big hugs to you xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi everyone. :hi: Hope everyones ok.

No news here really. Trying vit c to get things moving and managed 2 litres of orange juice yesterday... ugh it made me feel so sick... lol. On vit c tablets now and I think it may be working... odd cramp etc. xxxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi everyone. :hi: Hope everyones ok.
> 
> No news here really. Trying vit c to get things moving and managed 2 litres of orange juice yesterday... ugh it made me feel so sick... lol. On vit c tablets now and I think it may be working... odd cramp etc. xxxx


Hi Ebs
do you have to go back to the docs or hospital to have a check up again? i hope things start moving for you soon so you can get back on track. xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. :hi: Hope everyones ok.
> 
> No news here really. Trying vit c to get things moving and managed 2 litres of orange juice yesterday... ugh it made me feel so sick... lol. On vit c tablets now and I think it may be working... odd cramp etc. xxxx
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> do you have to go back to the docs or hospital to have a check up again? i hope things start moving for you soon so you can get back on track. xxClick to expand...

Yeah they said a couple of weeks I think. They just want to check nature has run its course and its all clear in there because of infection etc. Better to be safe that sorry I suppose but I really wish I didn;t have to go back to the same place. :nope:

How are you? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. :hi: Hope everyones ok.
> 
> No news here really. Trying vit c to get things moving and managed 2 litres of orange juice yesterday... ugh it made me feel so sick... lol. On vit c tablets now and I think it may be working... odd cramp etc. xxxx
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> do you have to go back to the docs or hospital to have a check up again? i hope things start moving for you soon so you can get back on track. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they said a couple of weeks I think. They just want to check nature has run its course and its all clear in there because of infection etc. Better to be safe that sorry I suppose but I really wish I didn;t have to go back to the same place. :nope:
> 
> How are you? xClick to expand...



i know its got to be so hard. How are you holding up in yourself? i dont like to keep asking if your alright cos i know you wont be, but just want to make sure you are being as strong as you can and are getting this and have all the support you need.

I fine thank you, weekend went far to quick, lets hope the week does the same xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i know its got to be so hard. How are you holding up in yourself? i dont like to keep asking if your alright cos i know you wont be, but just want to make sure you are being as strong as you can and are getting this and have all the support you need.
> 
> I fine thank you, weekend went far to quick, lets hope the week does the same xx

Its really hard but at the moment it seems a bit surreal. I'm just keeping busy and wishing it was over so I could ttc again. We've discussed that we'll try again straight away and I think I need that to give me a bit of hope that I could be pregnant again really soon and next time it could work out. 

I suppose I'm hiding myself away at the moment in a way though because I can't stand the thought of socialising or anything. I know I'd be sat there thinking "they have no idea what is inside me". I'm glad we didn;t go telling people though so only my Mum and a coupld of friends know. I couldn't have coped otherwise. :nope: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i know its got to be so hard. How are you holding up in yourself? i dont like to keep asking if your alright cos i know you wont be, but just want to make sure you are being as strong as you can and are getting this and have all the support you need.
> 
> I fine thank you, weekend went far to quick, lets hope the week does the same xx
> 
> Its really hard but at the moment it seems a bit surreal. I'm just keeping busy and wishing it was over so I could ttc again. We've discussed that we'll try again straight away and I think I need that to give me a bit of hope that I could be pregnant again really soon and next time it could work out.
> 
> I suppose I'm hiding myself away at the moment in a way though because I can't stand the thought of socialising or anything. I know I'd be sat there thinking "they have no idea what is inside me". I'm glad we didn;t go telling people though so only my Mum and a coupld of friends know. I couldn't have coped otherwise. :nope: xClick to expand...



No you did the right thing waiting to tell people, i always think that the more people you tell, the more people you have to tell again if something doesnt work out.

i think you are supposed to be even more fertile arent you after a mc? is that right, so if you ttc straight away it could happen again straight away for you. And i have also read that having a mc doesnt mean you are at higher risk to have another one its the same % chance as someone that hasnt so thats reasuring i think for you. xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah thats right. My close friend who gave birth recently had 1 AF I think and now she has her baby so it just shows. I think your body is all set up for it so it can happen right away. Thats what I'm counting on anyway. And yes you are as likely as anyone else to have a MC the 2nd time so hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones next time. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Yeah thats right. My close friend who gave birth recently had 1 AF I think and now she has her baby so it just shows. I think your body is all set up for it so it can happen right away. Thats what I'm counting on anyway. And yes you are as likely as anyone else to have a MC the 2nd time so hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones next time. xxx


you will be :hugs:

do you still have any of your old readings? have you read any again since this happened? xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls,

ebs, been thinking about you; you seem really positive considering, and i know you'll get your sticky bean soon x

hiya britt, i am good, had a hectic weekend, Taylor not very well so ended up coming home early; i'll write a bigger post later when i get time away from work! x


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: ebs,i cant believe the hospital is just letting you get on with things,i would have thought they would have u in every other day to keep an eye,i hope things start happening for you soon hun,it wont be nice but at least then you'll be able to start looking to the future.you wont feel like it now but it does get easier,i kno the thought of going thru the whole ttc thing again is a pain but i'm here waiting for you when your feeling ready:coffee: :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah thats right. My close friend who gave birth recently had 1 AF I think and now she has her baby so it just shows. I think your body is all set up for it so it can happen right away. Thats what I'm counting on anyway. And yes you are as likely as anyone else to have a MC the 2nd time so hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones next time. xxx
> 
> 
> you will be :hugs:
> 
> do you still have any of your old readings? have you read any again since this happened? xxClick to expand...

Funnily enough I was reading through them (might have been yesterday) and a couple said they were seeing March next year for the birth which I'd just dismissed before but maybe they were right. If I fell pregnant straight away it could happen. :shrug: x


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! 
I am about to go to work so I can't talk long, but I wanted you to all know I was thinking of you!! 
Ebs, hope everything is going well... :hugs:

I will try to post a bump pic tomorrow, I wasn't really feeling the greatest today for some reason.. probably all the junk i ate over the weekend.. :(


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls,
> 
> ebs, been thinking about you; you seem really positive considering, and i know you'll get your sticky bean soon x
> 
> hiya britt, i am good, had a hectic weekend, Taylor not very well so ended up coming home early; i'll write a bigger post later when i get time away from work! x

I am quite positive considering but how I'll feel once I've MC'd and I'm ttc is another thing. :dohh:

Aww poor Taylor. Hope he's ok. :hugs: x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> :hugs: ebs,i cant believe the hospital is just letting you get on with things,i would have thought they would have u in every other day to keep an eye,i hope things start happening for you soon hun,it wont be nice but at least then you'll be able to start looking to the future.you wont feel like it now but it does get easier,i kno the thought of going thru the whole ttc thing again is a pain but i'm here waiting for you when your feeling ready:coffee: :hugs:

Thanks Mamadonna. :hugs: They gave me 3 options and I chose that I wanted nature to take its course. They said they'd want me back in to check everything was ok soon but to ring if I changed my mind or I was worried about anything. To be honest I just wanted to get out of there. 

How are you getting on. Have you ovulated? x


----------



## mamadonna

i got a smiley on a digi on sat so anywhere from there till now i shud ovulate,very much doubt that this will be my month too soon i think,but you never kno!!

i chat with a girl on here called nat and she recently had to go for the pills she was in over nite but she was ok,in some pain but thats to be expected her cycles have gone straight back to normal,she was in the same situation,she had gone for her 12 wk scan and the lo had died at about 8 1/2 weeks ,little bubs just didnt wanna go...


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i got a smiley on a digi on sat so anywhere from there till now i shud ovulate,very much doubt that this will be my month too soon i think,but you never kno!!
> 
> i chat with a girl on here called nat and she recently had to go for the pills she was in over nite but she was ok,in some pain but thats to be expected her cycles have gone straight back to normal,she was in the same situation,she had gone for her 12 wk scan and the lo had died at about 8 1/2 weeks ,little bubs just didnt wanna go...

:happydance: for a smiley! I hope you get your bfp again straight away. :hugs:

Nat has been a star and given me loads of info. I used to follow her pregnancy journal and had been wondering how she was getting on. Then I spotted her whilst I was looking through the miscarriage support part of the forum and we've been pm'ing. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

you should come over to ttc after a loss when ur ready hun there is loads of info on there and girls ready to help talk you thru things,i dont think this will be my month,we were at it like rabbits for the 10 days or so after af finished(sorry tmi) but then a smiley appears and it stops wtf but we'll see

how you feeling today? any sign of anything happening yet?


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

mama, yey for smiley - get BDing!
ebs, i hope things are going ok, just remember to listen to your body - i wanted to let nature run it's course but after two weeks i had to have d&c - my cycles sorted themselves out after that x

afm, i am tired - and away to enter third tri - can you beleive that? i find the third tri forum a bit scary, it's all birth etc so i'm sticking around here, if that's ok with you girls x


----------



## mamadonna

of cors its ok hun stick around as long as u like:hugs:


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone, 

looks like we have a full house today everyone is here 

hope your all okay, 

mamadonna - great news on the smiley!! 

Ebs - hope your okay, do you feel any different this morning or like anything is happening?

Jeffsar - Happy 3rd Tri!! cant believe you are there already, are you counting down the days now, whats next with you appointments etc 

Erin - hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> you should come over to ttc after a loss when ur ready hun there is loads of info on there and girls ready to help talk you thru things,i dont think this will be my month,we were at it like rabbits for the 10 days or so after af finished(sorry tmi) but then a smiley appears and it stops wtf but we'll see
> 
> how you feeling today? any sign of anything happening yet?

I'm going to have a look over there but probably not post until I've MC'd. 

I've been having stomach cramps especially when I stand up and when I go for a number 2 :blush: I pass fresh red blood so I think my body is trying but its not happening as yet.

You never know... it could be your month. You hear of people getting pregnant straight away. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you anyway. x


----------



## mamadonna

if ur getting fresh red blood ebs it sounds like things are starting i hope it happens quickly for you hun:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> if ur getting fresh red blood ebs it sounds like things are starting i hope it happens quickly for you hun:hugs:

Thanks... thats what I'm hoping. I've tried loads of things so far.... vit c, moving furniture, cleaning carpets... lol... I just really don;t want to have to go to hospital to do it. I have too many memories of my Dad there already without this. Plus I want it to happen naturally. I know I'll be lucky if it does though.... my Mum never went into labour by herself with me or my sister so what are the chances fo my body co-operating? :brat: x


----------



## mamadonna

what about pineapple


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> what about pineapple

Its actually the core that can make you contract and I think you have to eat alot of them. :nope: I'm out of money till friday anyway now so once these vit c pills out today I'm just waiting. x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm sure you wont have to wait much longer hun:hugs:


----------



## britt24

maybe them readings were correct ebs, fingers crossed they are. xx


----------



## jeffsar

Hi britt! I have a MW apt on the 21st, then it is every two weeks &#8211; scary how time is flying!! How are you feeling?

ok girls i need help - I have a dilemma, and I wondered if you girls could give me an opinion! My hubby has been offered a promotion &#8211; but it&#8217;s in Singapore! He&#8217;d be given a great salary, tax free, we&#8217;d have a house paid for, international schooling paid for and one trip home per year paid for etc etc&#8230;&#8230;.. what do we do!?!?! It&#8217;s Taylor I am concerned for, he is away to start school, and has all his friends&#8230;.but I know he is 5 and would adjust, it just seems a bit surreal! We have a week to decide.

What would you do?!?!?!


----------



## erin7707

how far away is singapore from you?


----------



## jeffsar

it's about a 16 hr flight! the other side of the world really..... 
how are you erin? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar - every 2 weeks!! i cant wait for mine to be every 2 week that defo shows your at the last stretch. I have my next appointment next tuesday then 3 weeks apart then on to 2 weeks like you. I feel fine thanks, prob feel best i have all the way through, i feel back to normal, got loads more energy so getting loads done around the house which is good.


I would tell him to accept if i was you, great opportunity everything paid for as well, bet that would mean you could give up work couldnt you as well be even more time with new little one and Taylor.

sounds too good to miss x


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i wouldn't have to work and it means that when we come back our martgage here will be paid off too so i could be a stay at home mum here as well - it just seems so scary! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i wouldn't have to work and it means that when we come back our martgage here will be paid off too so i could be a stay at home mum here as well - it just seems so scary! x

yeah it must be scary, my husbands auntie did the same thing her husband was offered a job in dubai and she wasnt sure cos of the kids being in school etc, but now she says it is the best thing she did, and doesnt regret it at all she doesnt have to work, his wages are brilliant and so they are a living a brilliant life.

And also if it means you will be coming back and it isnt forever i would defo go for it xx


----------



## jeffsar

as long as baby and bump works from over there i'll be ok!

it's taylor i worry about - he has football, swimming, all his friends and family here&#8230;&#8230; it&#8217;s so far away that we&#8217;d only be coming home once or twice a year at most&#8230;&#8230;.. 
I think it would be a good experience though and financially makes sense, plus the schools are meant to be excellent &#8211; it&#8217;s a tough one! My mum will be devastated if I take her grandkids away!!


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> as long as baby and bump works from over there i'll be ok!
> 
> it's taylor i worry about - he has football, swimming, all his friends and family here its so far away that wed only be coming home once or twice a year at most..
> I think it would be a good experience though and financially makes sense, plus the schools are meant to be excellent  its a tough one! My mum will be devastated if I take her grandkids away!!


yeah thats what i would find hard leaving my mum and dad, and yes they would be gutted if i went with our little one, but on the other hand they would also be pleased that we would be making a great life us as well. It will take some serioud thinking about but sounds like a great chance for you all.

when you had taylor Jeffsar, did you just go right up to the date and wait for labour or did you have to be induced early late etc? is there anything that you know you are having this time early labour etc? or just wait and natural x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> as long as baby and bump works from over there i'll be ok!
> 
> it's taylor i worry about - he has football, swimming, all his friends and family here its so far away that wed only be coming home once or twice a year at most..
> I think it would be a good experience though and financially makes sense, plus the schools are meant to be excellent  its a tough one! My mum will be devastated if I take her grandkids away!!

yeah, leaving my parents would be the hardest thing. how long will you be gone for though?


Here are my 10, 13, and 15 week bumps for comparison.. maybe i'm starting to get a bit more filled out now? :shrug:


10 weeks


13 weeks


15 weeks


here was 15 weeks 4 days with Lexi


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> as long as baby and bump works from over there i'll be ok!
> 
> it's taylor i worry about - he has football, swimming, all his friends and family here its so far away that wed only be coming home once or twice a year at most..
> I think it would be a good experience though and financially makes sense, plus the schools are meant to be excellent  its a tough one! My mum will be devastated if I take her grandkids away!!
> 
> 
> yeah thats what i would find hard leaving my mum and dad, and yes they would be gutted if i went with our little one, but on the other hand they would also be pleased that we would be making a great life us as well. It will take some serioud thinking about but sounds like a great chance for you all.
> 
> when you had taylor Jeffsar, did you just go right up to the date and wait for labour or did you have to be induced early late etc? is there anything that you know you are having this time early labour etc? or just wait and natural xClick to expand...

I went into natural labour on my due date with Taylor; started having contractions at around 8ish and by lunchtime he was here! They wont induce me early, Ill just be left until I go myself up to 8 days overdue, then be induced if need be. I am hoping that as I am measuring big I will go into labour early this time  but that may be wishful thinking!!

How about you, have they sorted out a birth plan for you?


----------



## ebony2010

*Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go? 

*Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:

*Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> as long as baby and bump works from over there i'll be ok!
> 
> it's taylor i worry about - he has football, swimming, all his friends and family here its so far away that wed only be coming home once or twice a year at most..
> I think it would be a good experience though and financially makes sense, plus the schools are meant to be excellent  its a tough one! My mum will be devastated if I take her grandkids away!!
> 
> yeah, leaving my parents would be the hardest thing. how long will you be gone for though?
> 
> 
> Here are my 10, 13, and 15 week bumps for comparison.. maybe i'm starting to get a bit more filled out now? :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 217196
> 
> 10 weeks
> 
> View attachment 217197
> 
> 13 weeks
> 
> View attachment 217198
> 
> 15 weeks
> 
> 
> here was 15 weeks 4 days with Lexi
> View attachment 217199Click to expand...

Wow, you are so tiny!! I wish I had your cute little bump!! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> *Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go?
> 
> *Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x

Yeah, they would send us over on a trip after baby is born to look at schools and houses etc. and then Steven would work remotely from Aberdeen until Christmas, then we would re-locate in the new year. I think we are quite set on the idea, and I have always wanted to be a full time mum, but never had the opportunity  I just worry about having zero help though.. I know I shouldnt be moaning, its a brilliant opportunity. Thank you all for your advice! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> as long as baby and bump works from over there i'll be ok!
> 
> it's taylor i worry about - he has football, swimming, all his friends and family here its so far away that wed only be coming home once or twice a year at most..
> I think it would be a good experience though and financially makes sense, plus the schools are meant to be excellent  its a tough one! My mum will be devastated if I take her grandkids away!!
> 
> 
> yeah thats what i would find hard leaving my mum and dad, and yes they would be gutted if i went with our little one, but on the other hand they would also be pleased that we would be making a great life us as well. It will take some serioud thinking about but sounds like a great chance for you all.
> 
> when you had taylor Jeffsar, did you just go right up to the date and wait for labour or did you have to be induced early late etc? is there anything that you know you are having this time early labour etc? or just wait and natural xClick to expand...
> 
> I went into natural labour on my due date with Taylor; started having contractions at around 8ish and by lunchtime he was here! They wont induce me early, Ill just be left until I go myself up to 8 days overdue, then be induced if need be. I am hoping that as I am measuring big I will go into labour early this time  but that may be wishful thinking!!
> 
> How about you, have they sorted out a birth plan for you?Click to expand...


wow so he came actually on his due date then?? thats very rare isnt it.

no they havent done birth plan with me yet think i might be doing it with them either next week or on my next appointment.

its weird cos this last week i keep having labour dreams, last night my waters broke, but then i woke up so didnt actually go through the contractions etc, then the other night i had given birth and got my baby but i was like saying to my mum in my dream i cant remember the labour or the pain etc, so its weird i havent actually had the contractions in my dream but everything else lol x


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> as long as baby and bump works from over there i'll be ok!
> 
> it's taylor i worry about - he has football, swimming, all his friends and family here its so far away that wed only be coming home once or twice a year at most..
> I think it would be a good experience though and financially makes sense, plus the schools are meant to be excellent  its a tough one! My mum will be devastated if I take her grandkids away!!
> 
> yeah, leaving my parents would be the hardest thing. how long will you be gone for though?
> 
> 
> Here are my 10, 13, and 15 week bumps for comparison.. maybe i'm starting to get a bit more filled out now? :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 217196
> 
> 10 weeks
> 
> View attachment 217197
> 
> 13 weeks
> 
> View attachment 217198
> 
> 15 weeks
> 
> 
> here was 15 weeks 4 days with Lexi
> View attachment 217199Click to expand...


you have a lovely cute bump!!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go?
> 
> *Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x
> 
> Yeah, they would send us over on a trip after baby is born to look at schools and houses etc. and then Steven would work remotely from Aberdeen until Christmas, then we would re-locate in the new year. I think we are quite set on the idea, and I have always wanted to be a full time mum, but never had the opportunity  I just worry about having zero help though.. I know I shouldnt be moaning, its a brilliant opportunity. Thank you all for your advice! xClick to expand...

It sounds like you've made up your mind and you have time to prepare.

My sister lives down in Cornwall and has done for about 14 years now which is about 5.5 hours drive away and I know its not the same but the only time they struggled being so far away from any family was when the kids were really ill and things like that. You'd make friends and and make you're own support network and family would only be a flight away. It would be nice for you to be a full time mum too and not miss out on anything by going back to work. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> *Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go?
> 
> *Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x


lol dont say that!, my mum had long labours and so did my sister she was in 16 hours with my niece lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go?
> 
> *Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x
> 
> lol dont say that!, my mum had long labours and so did my sister she was in 16 hours with my niece lol xClick to expand...


haha well my Mum never went into labour on her own and had to be induced with both of us after 2 weeks overdue and was really poorly from the births. My sisters first labour went on for a couple of days and ended up in cesarian and her 2nd one was only shorter because he had the cord wrapped round his neck and was in distress so they had to do an emergancy cesarian. So I am pretty guaranteed to be very overdue and it takes bloody ages. :dohh: :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go?
> 
> *Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x
> 
> lol dont say that!, my mum had long labours and so did my sister she was in 16 hours with my niece lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> haha well my Mum never went into labour on her own and had to be induced with both of us after 2 weeks overdue and was really poorly from the births. My sisters first labour went on for a couple of days and ended up in cesarian and her 2nd one was only shorter because he had the cord wrapped round his neck and was in distress so they had to do an emergancy cesarian. So I am pretty guaranteed to be very overdue and it takes bloody ages. :dohh: :haha: xClick to expand...



oh no sounds like they both had a rought time poor them.

yep looks like i am guaranteed that as well, yippee lol

do all of you wonder how you will cope with the pain, or actually wonder is it really as bad as people say???

actually saying that jeffsar, Erin and Mamadonna have already experienced it, is it really that bad?? x


----------



## ebony2010

I know I haven't had a labour but when I was in my teens I had such bad AF cramps I used to throw up, couldn;t walk and used to pass out in the end so I always thought it was good training for labour pains. :dohh: :haha:

Also I've had gallstones and I read not long back that the pain of gallstones can be worse than labour pains.

So all in all I've had good training for the pain... lol.. I'm sure it will be better though because at least any pain you have will be totally forgotton once you have that gorgeous little :baby: in your arms. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I know I haven't had a labour but when I was in my teens I had such bad AF cramps I used to throw up, couldn;t walk and used to pass out in the end so I always thought it was good training for labour pains. :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Also I've had gallstones and I read not long back that the pain of gallstones can be worse than labour pains.
> 
> So all in all I've had good training for the pain... lol.. I'm sure it will be better though because at least any pain you have will be totally forgotton once you have that gorgeous little :baby: in your arms. x


yes you have had some practise with the sounds of it. What i find strange is having pain but not feeling ill if you get what i mean, so in my head surely you can deal with it better knowing you are not ill or nothing is wrong, but then i think i am a bit of a wimp so how will i cope lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I know I haven't had a labour but when I was in my teens I had such bad AF cramps I used to throw up, couldn;t walk and used to pass out in the end so I always thought it was good training for labour pains. :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Also I've had gallstones and I read not long back that the pain of gallstones can be worse than labour pains.
> 
> So all in all I've had good training for the pain... lol.. I'm sure it will be better though because at least any pain you have will be totally forgotton once you have that gorgeous little :baby: in your arms. x
> 
> 
> yes you have had some practise with the sounds of it. What i find strange is having pain but not feeling ill if you get what i mean, so in my head surely you can deal with it better knowing you are not ill or nothing is wrong, but then i think i am a bit of a wimp so how will i cope lol xClick to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. Remember you'll have breaks between pains to recover from them and if it gets to the point that you can't deal with them then you can ask for pain relief. I found out not long ago that these days you can have epidurals and still walk about. Baffled me... lol x


----------



## britt24

yeah is that the spinal block or something, that works the same but doesnt numb your legs. 

notice how everyone who has been through it is keeping quiet and not telling us how bad it is lol


does it scare you at all? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah is that the spinal block or something, that works the same but doesnt numb your legs.
> 
> notice how everyone who has been through it is keeping quiet and not telling us how bad it is lol
> 
> 
> does it scare you at all? xx

Yeah thats it, the needle in your spine. :thumbup:

No, not at all. I have quite a high pain threshold. I'd rather be in that much pain and know that theres an end to it that to have an undiagnosed pain. Now that scares me... lol. The first night my gallstones started I was petrified. :wacko:

When the midwife asked where I'd like to give birth I just said hospital straight away. I know alot of women want home births and birthing pools and all that but personally I'd rather be in the safest place in the hospital. If i had a family history of easy births that only lasted a few hours with no pain relief then maybe but I don't and if anything went wrong at home you still have to make that journey to the hospital. Now that is what would scare me. :wacko: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> yeah is that the spinal block or something, that works the same but doesnt numb your legs.
> 
> notice how everyone who has been through it is keeping quiet and not telling us how bad it is lol
> 
> 
> does it scare you at all? xx
> 
> Yeah thats it, the needle in your spine. :thumbup:
> 
> No, not at all. I have quite a high pain threshold. I'd rather be in that much pain and know that theres an end to it that to have an undiagnosed pain. Now that scares me... lol. The first night my gallstones started I was petrified. :wacko:
> 
> When the midwife asked where I'd like to give birth I just said hospital straight away. I know alot of women want home births and birthing pools and all that but personally I'd rather be in the safest place in the hospital. If i had a family history of easy births that only lasted a few hours with no pain relief then maybe but I don't and if anything went wrong at home you still have to make that journey to the hospital. Now that is what would scare me. :wacko: xClick to expand...

im not scared at the minute, i just worry that cos i dont have a high pain threshold that i wont cope even with the early stages, and then they will send me home and i will have to cope with it lol. 

i dont think i would dare do it at home, i want to know that if anything is wrong with baby or me we can get the help we need straight away and not have to make the journey before they even start helping.

have you thought about pools etc or the kind of birth?

i fancied a water birth, but then dont know if i am keen on sitting in the blood etc but can imagine it being relaxing. I think i want to be up and about with a ball or something, cos i deal with pain better to be up and about rather than in bed feeling sorry for myself.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Apparently the water can help with the pain. :shrug:

Yeah I'd rather be pacing that sat in bed. :thumbup:

Don;t worry though... you'll be fine and if in doubt go in and if they turn you away... cry.... :haha: Tears always help your case. :winkwink: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Apparently the water can help with the pain. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I'd rather be pacing that sat in bed. :thumbup:
> 
> Don;t worry though... you'll be fine and if in doubt go in and if they turn you away... cry.... :haha: Tears always help your case. :winkwink: x


i can assure you if they turn me away i will prob cry cos i wont know what to do, think i would sit in the car in the car park lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently the water can help with the pain. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I'd rather be pacing that sat in bed. :thumbup:
> 
> Don;t worry though... you'll be fine and if in doubt go in and if they turn you away... cry.... :haha: Tears always help your case. :winkwink: x
> 
> 
> i can assure you if they turn me away i will prob cry cos i wont know what to do, think i would sit in the car in the car park lol xClick to expand...

:rofl: I remember when Dad was in ICU and I was standing outside the hospital having a sneaky fag (don't smoke now but did then to deal with the stress) and a fat girl walked past and stopped to lean on a bin. I thought she was going to collapse so I asked if she was alright and she said "Yeah fine... just in labour... they've sent me to have a cup of tea in the cafe." and walked off. :haha: Poor lass... one, she was so big you couldn;t really tell she was pregnant and two, she was on her own!!!!! to be honest though once the contraction passed she stood up grinned and walked off so it can't have been that bad. :haha: x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go?
> 
> *Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x
> 
> lol dont say that!, my mum had long labours and so did my sister she was in 16 hours with my niece lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> haha well my Mum never went into labour on her own and had to be induced with both of us after 2 weeks overdue and was really poorly from the births. My sisters first labour went on for a couple of days and ended up in cesarian and her 2nd one was only shorter because he had the cord wrapped round his neck and was in distress so they had to do an emergancy cesarian. So I am pretty guaranteed to be very overdue and it takes bloody ages. :dohh: :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh no sounds like they both had a rought time poor them.
> 
> yep looks like i am guaranteed that as well, yippee lol
> 
> do all of you wonder how you will cope with the pain, or actually wonder is it really as bad as people say???
> 
> actually saying that jeffsar, Erin and Mamadonna have already experienced it, is it really that bad?? xClick to expand...

what I remember is being in pain at the time, but I was more exhausted during the pushing because I pushed for 2 hours and 20 minutes. It was like I ran a marathon! I did have an epidural. But my thing is.. immediately after giving birth, I said "That wasn't sooooo bad". It's like my mind completely erased everything that I went thru for the last 11 hours! I had to be induced, which I hear is more painful than going into labor naturally, but I had nothing to compare it to, so yes, it felt like the worst period cramps x100, but it's like it was completely worth it the second that you see that baby! and it erases all the pain from your mind because it's now replaced with an enormous feeling of love :)


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently the water can help with the pain. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I'd rather be pacing that sat in bed. :thumbup:
> 
> Don;t worry though... you'll be fine and if in doubt go in and if they turn you away... cry.... :haha: Tears always help your case. :winkwink: x
> 
> 
> i can assure you if they turn me away i will prob cry cos i wont know what to do, think i would sit in the car in the car park lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I remember when Dad was in ICU and I was standing outside the hospital having a sneaky fag (don't smoke now but did then to deal with the stress) and a fat girl walked past and stopped to lean on a bin. I thought she was going to collapse so I asked if she was alright and she said "Yeah fine... just in labour... they've sent me to have a cup of tea in the cafe." and walked off. :haha: Poor lass... one, she was so big you couldn;t really tell she was pregnant and two, she was on her own!!!!! to be honest though once the contraction passed she stood up grinned and walked off so it can't have been that bad. :haha: xClick to expand...

ahh bless her i wouldnt like to think i was on my own in labour, i want my mum and hubby there, i need my hubby for support and mum to pamper me lol

thats sounds alright though if she grinned after, when my sister was at her house and having contractions she was doing no grinning in between lol xx


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Jeffsar* It sounds like a great opportunity. Taylor is young enough to adjust to making new friends easily and the experience would be amazing. Would you still be able to have :baby: over here before you go?
> 
> *Erin* You can definately tell the difference in those pictures, especially the last one. Lovely bump. :thumbup:
> 
> *Britt* Ask you Mum about her labours and any others on the maternal side. Its meant to rund down the maternal side so if your mum had a short labour, you might etc. My friend who recently gave birth said her Gran, Mum & sister all had prem babies and at about 36 weeks she had a tiny prem baby. I asked my Mum about hers and I already remember my sisters.... hmmm... no comment! :wacko: :haha: x
> 
> lol dont say that!, my mum had long labours and so did my sister she was in 16 hours with my niece lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> haha well my Mum never went into labour on her own and had to be induced with both of us after 2 weeks overdue and was really poorly from the births. My sisters first labour went on for a couple of days and ended up in cesarian and her 2nd one was only shorter because he had the cord wrapped round his neck and was in distress so they had to do an emergancy cesarian. So I am pretty guaranteed to be very overdue and it takes bloody ages. :dohh: :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh no sounds like they both had a rought time poor them.
> 
> yep looks like i am guaranteed that as well, yippee lol
> 
> do all of you wonder how you will cope with the pain, or actually wonder is it really as bad as people say???
> 
> actually saying that jeffsar, Erin and Mamadonna have already experienced it, is it really that bad?? xClick to expand...
> 
> what I remember is being in pain at the time, but I was more exhausted during the pushing because I pushed for 2 hours and 20 minutes. It was like I ran a marathon! I did have an epidural. But my thing is.. immediately after giving birth, I said "That wasn't sooooo bad". It's like my mind completely erased everything that I went thru for the last 11 hours! I had to be induced, which I hear is more painful than going into labor naturally, but I had nothing to compare it to, so yes, it felt like the worst period cramps x100, but it's like it was completely worth it the second that you see that baby! and it erases all the pain from your mind because it's now replaced with an enormous feeling of love :)Click to expand...


its stange isnt it, how everyone says its the worst pain they have experienced but how quickly everyone forgets it, you would think you would never forget the worse pain ever but everyone does.x


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks Erin. you see Britt.. that doesn't sound so bad. :thumbup:

A friend who I confessed to being pregnant not so long ago had to be induced because she was carrying twins and they like to get them out earlier sometimes. She said its not nice but not to listen to horror stories as she;d been told loads and I think it frightened her. I imagine its going to hurt either way. :shrug:

Were you very late then Erin? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thats sounds alright though if she grinned after, when my sister was at her house and having contractions she was doing no grinning in between lol xx

:rofl:



britt24 said:


> its stange isnt it, how everyone says its the worst pain they have experienced but how quickly everyone forgets it, you would think you would never forget the worse pain ever but everyone does.x

Its probably due to once you've given birth you are too tired and too busy for weeks to remember the birth. :haha: x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thats sounds alright though if she grinned after, when my sister was at her house and having contractions she was doing no grinning in between lol xx
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> its stange isnt it, how everyone says its the worst pain they have experienced but how quickly everyone forgets it, you would think you would never forget the worse pain ever but everyone does.xClick to expand...
> 
> Its probably due to once you've given birth you are too tired and too busy for weeks to remember the birth. :haha: xClick to expand...



i am in for it when i am in labour, cos i was timing my sisters contractions and saying get ready for the pain and counting down, and she was shouting at me lol, i know she will get me back when it is my turn.

Yeah i suppose the end result is much great than the pain so just over rules it all. xx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Thanks Erin. you see Britt.. that doesn't sound so bad. :thumbup:
> 
> A friend who I confessed to being pregnant not so long ago had to be induced because she was carrying twins and they like to get them out earlier sometimes. She said its not nice but not to listen to horror stories as she;d been told loads and I think it frightened her. I imagine its going to hurt either way. :shrug:
> 
> Were you very late then Erin? x

no i was actually induced at 38.5 weeks because i was getting symptoms of preeclampsia, which I don't really know what that is.. I had high blood pressure, was retaining a lot of fluid and I had protein in my urine.. I was already 4 cm dialated and 80% effaced so she induced me because she didn't want me to get preeclampsia.


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i am in for it when i am in labour, cos i was timing my sisters contractions and saying get ready for the pain and counting down, and she was shouting at me lol, i know she will get me back when it is my turn.
> 
> Yeah i suppose the end result is much great than the pain so just over rules it all. xx

haha pay back time!!!!!! :haha:



erin7707 said:


> no i was actually induced at 38.5 weeks because i was getting symptoms of preeclampsia, which I don't really know what that is.. I had high blood pressure, was retaining a lot of fluid and I had protein in my urine.. I was already 4 cm dialated and 80% effaced so she induced me because she didn't want me to get preeclampsia.

Oh I see. I'm not 100% sure what it is either but I think it can be quite dangerous. Better to be safe than sorry. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> Hi britt! I have a MW apt on the 21st, then it is every two weeks  scary how time is flying!! How are you feeling?
> 
> ok girls i need help - I have a dilemma, and I wondered if you girls could give me an opinion! My hubby has been offered a promotion  but its in Singapore! Hed be given a great salary, tax free, wed have a house paid for, international schooling paid for and one trip home per year paid for etc etc.. what do we do!?!?! Its Taylor I am concerned for, he is away to start school, and has all his friends.but I know he is 5 and would adjust, it just seems a bit surreal! We have a week to decide.
> 
> What would you do?!?!?!

I would go for it


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi britt! I have a MW apt on the 21st, then it is every two weeks  scary how time is flying!! How are you feeling?
> 
> ok girls i need help - I have a dilemma, and I wondered if you girls could give me an opinion! My hubby has been offered a promotion  but its in Singapore! Hed be given a great salary, tax free, wed have a house paid for, international schooling paid for and one trip home per year paid for etc etc.. what do we do!?!?! Its Taylor I am concerned for, he is away to start school, and has all his friends.but I know he is 5 and would adjust, it just seems a bit surreal! We have a week to decide.
> 
> What would you do?!?!?!
> 
> I would go for itClick to expand...

Thanks mamadonna, and to everyone else too.:flower:

we have a lot to think about over the next week but our gut feeling is it's too good to turn down. i am dreading tellig my mum though..... Taylor is her life, and she will be gutted. :dohh:

i have to think about the kids though, and it means i can be with them more and finacially, they will be better off. 

oh my, decisions decisions!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Aww she'll understand in the end Jeffsar and its not forever. :hugs:

You're right though... you are doing it for your kids future and they'll reap the rewards in the end. x


----------



## jeffsar

well here's hoping, i feel a tad selfish just now!

how you doing hun? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well here's hoping, i feel a tad selfish just now!
> 
> how you doing hun? x

Well don't. You both work hard and deserve it! :thumbup:

I'm ok. Getting impatient and thinking that if it doesn;t start soon i'm going to ring up and go for the non surgical option or a tablet then go in the next day for pessaries so I'll then bleed in hospital and hopefully come home the same day. x


----------



## jeffsar

i had to have a d&c after trying everythig else as my body just wouldn't recognise baby had died - and tbh, it was a relief that i just woke up knowing that it was over.... 

hopefully you're body will go back to normal straight away and we can be celebratig your bfp again x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i had to have a d&c after trying everythig else as my body just wouldn't recognise baby had died - and tbh, it was a relief that i just woke up knowing that it was over....
> 
> hopefully you're body will go back to normal straight away and we can be celebratig your bfp again x

Did you try the tablets and the pessaries then? x


----------



## jeffsar

i wasn't offered pessaries, but i tried tablets, and i didn't even start bleeding. i found out at 12wk scan, and i had the d&c when i was 14wks - 2 weeks and nothing happened. if i'm honest, i wish i'd opted d&c to begin with x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i wasn't offered pessaries, but i tried tablets, and i didn't even start bleeding. i found out at 12wk scan, and i had the d&c when i was 14wks - 2 weeks and nothing happened. if i'm honest, i wish i'd opted d&c to begin with x

I am tempted with the whole going to sleep and waking up when its over but Im worried it might delay ttc again and theres more chances of complications. How soon did they get you in for a D&C?

They offered me a D&C or tablets then you go in a day or 2 later and they insert pessaries into your cervix to start it off. x


----------



## jeffsar

as soon as i asked, i was in the next day. i went in at 9am and was home at 5pm - was very surreal x


----------



## mamadonna

my d&c wasnt that bad ebs,i was in and out the same day,i was an emotional wreck but thats because i took the whole thing really bad but physically i was ok,very heavy bleeding for a day.but the beauty of it was getting put to sleep and getting to forget for a while then you wake up and its all over:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> my d&c wasnt that bad ebs,i was in and out the same day,i was an emotional wreck but thats because i took the whole thing really bad but physically i was ok,very heavy bleeding for a day.but the beauty of it was getting put to sleep and getting to forget for a while then you wake up and its all over:hugs:

they left me over the weekend then done mine on the monday...this was in the oct,i stopped ttc till after the xmas(not emotionally fit)came off the pill and fell pg that cycle:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks Jeffsar & Mamadonna,

I really wanted to wait and let nature happen but its just not happening and I can't face the pessaries and bleeding in the hospital all day, I'd rather be asleep and just wake up when its over.

I'm going to ring up the ward I went to on Friday and ask them. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

It&#8217;s a hard decision ebs, but for me, the thought of &#8216;seeing&#8217; something was enough to make my mind up&#8230;&#8230; x


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies!!

Ebs i would ring and see if you can go and get it all over with. I think the longer it goes on for the more it will pull you down. You had got your head back into the idea of TTC again straight away so i would hate to see you go through this for a while and loose hope with it all. It is a hard decision but after reading a few things on the internet this morning, your body can go back as quick as doing it natural so you will be ready to TTC again just as fast xx


----------



## jeffsar

i agree britt x

how are you? loving the bump pic onthe journal! x


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

I just rang up and they have asked me to go in tomorrow at 8am. Apparently you get put on what they call an emergancy list and you have to sit and wait for the them to fit you in but at least it will be done tomorrow even if I have to wait for ages. x


----------



## jeffsar

fx'd you'll be soon early on hun, i'll be thinking of you x


----------



## britt24

im glad to hear they have got you in so soon, i think you have made the best choice. Then you can start thinking positive and waiting for a postitive result then :hugs:

im fine jeffsar thanks, how are you?

i ate far too much last night for my tea, i was so uncomfortable sat after lol i felt like i had blown up twice my size and my boobs were digging in my bump and my bump was heavy hanging lol serves me right for eating too much x


----------



## mamadonna

at least it will be all over with tomorrow,i'll be thinking about you hun :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

thinking about you ebs, hope it all goes well x


----------



## DVSVXN

hey ladies hows everyone going?
i have been horribly slack, had a lot going on my side :(
hope all the bumpys are doing well xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I've sent ebs a message if i here anything I'll let u know .hi dv i hope all is well with u know


----------



## DVSVXN

sorry i havent read all the pages, hope ebs ok???

I have been better been in and out of hospital the last few weeks, have a gyne appointment next week they are pretty sure i have endo so find out if im getting the op etc. Been bleeding for almost 2 weeks now :(


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls,

it's a sad day isn't it? i really hope ebs is ok - well, as ok as she can be. 

hope everyone else is ok too x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

yeah it is a sad day, i hope she gets in there quickly and it is all over for her asap so she can move on. 

how is everyone else?

afm - nothing much to report other than my V day tomorrow!! and then the 16 week countdown starts! xx


----------



## britt24

Happy 27 weeks Jeffsar !!! xx

gosh you will be counting down the last 10 weeks in no time xx


----------



## jeffsar

ooooh, you must be pleased to get to V day, it's a real milestone imo! 
then it's only 12 days until you are into double digits!

britt, i want you to do me a favour...... can you take the gender prediction test in my signature and see if it's correct for you - i am trying to see how accurate it is lol! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ooooh, you must be pleased to get to V day, it's a real milestone imo!
> then it's only 12 days until you are into double digits!
> 
> britt, i want you to do me a favour...... can you take the gender prediction test in my signature and see if it's correct for you - i am trying to see how accurate it is lol! x


i know i actually thought time was dragging last week, but now i think it is speeding up again

yeah sure i will do it now x


----------



## britt24

okay i have just done but it is hard for me to do it cos our conception works out to this week -

Mon - 27th Dec
Tues - 28th Dec
Wed - 29th Dec
Thurs -30th Dec
Fri - 31st Dec
Sat - 1st Jan
Sun - 2n Jan

so if it happened 27th dec - 31st is says boy but if it happened in jan it says girl, but also your 40 weeks goes right back to start of cycle doesnt it so i would say our conception month was jan - so it would be wrong for me xx


----------



## jeffsar

i have no idea how it works lol! but hey, i don't really care either way, just if you said it was definelty wrong, i'd be convinced it's a boy! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i have no idea how it works lol! but hey, i don't really care either way, just if you said it was definelty wrong, i'd be convinced it's a boy! x

well i put jan in and i got girl which is wrong for me and thats the month i would say for conception

did you not get any idea from your 4d scan or thought to yourself what you think baby looked like??xx


----------



## jeffsar

we couldn't see a bloody thing!! baby had a foot and a hand over it's face the whole time! and it was a good job we wanted to stay team yellow - the baby had legs crossed with cord between so they wouldn't have been able to tell! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> we couldn't see a bloody thing!! baby had a foot and a hand over it's face the whole time! and it was a good job we wanted to stay team yellow - the baby had legs crossed with cord between so they wouldn't have been able to tell! x


baby knows you want to stay team yellow so didnt want to spoil it for you.
Did you get chance to go into mamas and papas at the outlet were you went? x


----------



## jeffsar

No, my son wasnt too well so we just stayed near the hotel, took it easy and went swimming etc. His hip dislocated 2 weeks ago, and although its much better, he still finds walking far a bit hard work, so we didnt feel right dragging him round the shops! 

I did however get a bargain today! I have had my eye on a mamas & papas changing table but it was discountinued, so I have been trawling websites etc. and today saw an ad on gumtree for one in my area  as new condition for £30! I called straight away, and she still had it so I pick it up tomorrow  the shade of wood is oak, same as my cot (the cot didnt have a matching one, so I liked this as it was the one that matched closest), and I think it will look perfect. Pic attached! x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> No, my son wasnt too well so we just stayed near the hotel, took it easy and went swimming etc. His hip dislocated 2 weeks ago, and although its much better, he still finds walking far a bit hard work, so we didnt feel right dragging him round the shops!
> 
> I did however get a bargain today! I have had my eye on a mamas & papas changing table but it was discountinued, so I have been trawling websites etc. and today saw an ad on gumtree for one in my area  as new condition for £30! I called straight away, and she still had it so I pick it up tomorrow  the shade of wood is oak, same as my cot (the cot didnt have a matching one, so I liked this as it was the one that matched closest), and I think it will look perfect. Pic attached! x


ahh poor thing, bet that was painful for him when he did it.

that changing table is lovely, i really like it. My shelves are open underneath as well i wanted to get some baskets from ikea to go on them, and after seeing this pic i think the baskets will look really nice xx


----------



## jeffsar

she's giving me the baskets, mat and bath for that price too! very chuffed! it was £300 new! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> she's giving me the baskets, mat and bath for that price too! very chuffed! it was £300 new! x

Thats really good!

when are you going on maternity leave? x


----------



## jeffsar

i finish on the 19th August, but i have taken holiday days before then, so actually only have 30 working days left! what about you? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i finish on the 19th August, but i have taken holiday days before then, so actually only have 30 working days left! what about you? x

gosh thats not long at all, i wish i was finishing in 30 days lol!

i am working up to the day, cos i only want to take my 6 weeks maternity leave and then 4 weeks paid hol then go back, cos i work from home so i will be at home anyway so might as well be getting my wage x


----------



## jeffsar

OMG &#8211; only 10 weeks off?!!? You are crazy lol!! Nah, I completely get it &#8211; if I could get a wage AND spend time with baby I would too. 

I was just thinking today that if my hubby&#8217;s job does change, I might not be coming back, and the 19th August may be my last day ever?!?! Such a weird thought&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon everyone no news from ebs yet:nope:


----------



## jeffsar

hiya mamadonna, how are you?

i hope she is ok x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok jeffsar,just wishing this tww was over 

i really hope everything has gone ok for her,its not nice to go thru but at least it will be all over for her..i kno how i have felt both times 1st with d&c and then with the ectopic


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> OMG  only 10 weeks off?!!? You are crazy lol!! Nah, I completely get it  if I could get a wage AND spend time with baby I would too.
> 
> I was just thinking today that if my hubbys job does change, I might not be coming back, and the 19th August may be my last day ever?!?! Such a weird thought



i know i am still debating when to go back, but i have so much on at work i wouldnt be able to have much longer off. So my plan was to go back to work and my sister was going to come over with her little girl so she could watch the baby if i had to make a call or anything but all the rest of the time i can still feed etc so will spending time with him.

gosh that is weird, then that would be you finished completely for work, sounds great to me 
xx


----------



## britt24

Hi Mamadonna, 

how many days left until testing???

will she have to stay in over night no matter what time she has it done? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok i'll start testing next week,not that i think there will be any point really dont think this is it

ebs will get home today if she went to theatre early enough but when i had mine i was still woozy and bleeding quite heavy,they said to me i might have to stop in,its amazing how quickly u can pull urself round,i just rested at home


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok i'll start testing next week,not that i think there will be any point really dont think this is it
> 
> ebs will get home today if she went to theatre early enough but when i had mine i was still woozy and bleeding quite heavy,they said to me i might have to stop in,its amazing how quickly u can pull urself round,i just rested at home


are you temping and plotting on a chart?? do you think you might have caught ovulation? 

okay so all depends when she was taken in then, its so sad isnt it. i knwo i havent been through it but i couldnt stop thinking about her other night and you when you had the eptopic think you think about things more when you have been through the TTc and pregnancy process and think how you would feel if it was you xx


----------



## mamadonna

No not temping this cycle i will o for the nxt one.so i have no idea:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I've sent ebs a message if i here anything I'll let u know .hi dv i hope all is well with u know

I checked my phone and got your message then saw a big sign about not using phones so I daren't text you back. :haha: Thank you for thinking of me. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies! :hi:

I had what they call an ERCP (extraction of retained conception products) which (sorry for tmi) I believe is more of a suction than a scrape) but I may be wrong. I got their at 8am and went down to theatre for 1.30pm. Good job I took 2 books!!! lol I was actually worried about how long it would take me wake up more than anything. When I had my gallbladder our 18 months ago it took me hours to wake up and as I went down to theatre first all the women on the ward said they thought something had gone wrong because it took so long for me to come back from recovery. Also my MIL works at the hospital and she visited me 3 times but I was fast asleep for all three. :haha: They must have used less anesthetic this time as it was quicker as I woke up quite fast and was back on the ward eating my tea and toast in no time. :thumbup:

I am so relieved its over. Just carrying it around and having my bloat bump and sore boobs was just too much for me to take as the days went on but its all over and as soon as I ovulate then I'm ttc again.

Got a bit of good news. Oh firstly... the nurse I dealt with at the FS clinic came in to see me in the anesthetic room and spoke to me. Made me cry... :blush: Then when I was back on the ward one of the nurses looking after me came up to me and said "It took you a long time to get pregnant didn't it?" and said she was making me an appointment to go back to the FS in 6 weeks!!! I couldn't believe it. I thought they wouldn't see me until I'd at least been trying again for another year... :happydance:

Jeffsar... I did that chinese gender prediction and I felt from day one my :baby: was a girl but that came up with boy so I didn't agree with it. I still believe you are having a girl though. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ebs
I am so pleased you alright and everything went as well as can be expected. And good news on the appointment im really glad the have you booked in again.

you know what happens when you have an appointment booked! you get pregnant!


so what happens now do you have to wait for your next period to start ttc again so you know where you are in your cycles? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ebs
> I am so pleased you alright and everything went as well as can be expected. And good news on the appointment im really glad the have you booked in again.
> 
> you know what happens when you have an appointment booked! you get pregnant!
> 
> 
> so what happens now do you have to wait for your next period to start ttc again so you know where you are in your cycles? xx

haha thats what I'm hoping. :haha:

Not sure. I think the usual advise it to wait until after an AF for dating but to be honest I've ordered 30 opks this morning off ebay and once the bleeding stops I'm going to do one of those daily and temp so if I ovulate before AF then I'm ready. I could be bleeding for a couple of weeks so its a case of wait and see really. I've read that women generally get their first AF 4-6 weeks after and I have avoided all the others that say they never got theirs or they haven't ovulated for 6 months... "lalalalalalalaa" :ignore: :haha: Of course.... I will be pregnant again in no time. :wacko: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> I am so pleased you alright and everything went as well as can be expected. And good news on the appointment im really glad the have you booked in again.
> 
> you know what happens when you have an appointment booked! you get pregnant!
> 
> 
> so what happens now do you have to wait for your next period to start ttc again so you know where you are in your cycles? xx
> 
> haha thats what I'm hoping. :haha:
> 
> Not sure. I think the usual advise it to wait until after an AF for dating but to be honest I've ordered 30 opks this morning off ebay and once the bleeding stops I'm going to do one of those daily and temp so if I ovulate before AF then I'm ready. I could be bleeding for a couple of weeks so its a case of wait and see really. I've read that women generally get their first AF 4-6 weeks after and I have avoided all the others that say they never got theirs or they haven't ovulated for 6 months... "lalalalalalalaa" :ignore: :haha: Of course.... I will be pregnant again in no time. :wacko: xxxClick to expand...



Yeah you have to ignore them, everyones body is different and your cycles have been regular havent they up to this so there is no reason why they wont go back straight away.

thats a good idea as well to order the opk because really waiting for AF then starting you are missing a cycle really arent you were as this way you can try to catch it. xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah.... I couldn't bear to waste a cycle. Told DH he better be ready for action... :haha: He just rolled his eyes but I think he'll be willing to try after everything. Also told him that the last few months must have been our trial run for our forever baby and I think he liked that idea. :thumbup:

Right now I'm telling myself that i'll be pregnant really quick whilst my body is set up for it and it was all work out this next time. Best to be positive isn't it?

The only thing is that I read the other day that sometimes HCG levels can take weeks to come out of your system so i'm thinking of doing ic's every few days until they go stark white again so I know where I stand and don't do a random test in a few weeks and get my hopes up when its old hcg. :dohh:

Anyway DH will be home for lunch shortly so I'll catch up with you later. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Just a quick message cos i'm on my phone,i just wanted 2 say i am so pleased ur ok ebs.everything will be back 2 normal soon and u will get ur forever baby :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Just a quick message cos i'm on my phone,i just wanted 2 say i am so pleased ur ok ebs.everything will be back 2 normal soon and u will get ur forever baby :hugs:

Thank you mamadonna... lets hope we both get that forever baby soon. :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm sure we will:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Hiya ladies :hi:

Hope you're all having a good weekend. x


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone hope your all enjoying ur weekend,we havent had the best weather wise but today seems like its gonna be ok...how u doing ebs?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi everyone hope your all enjoying ur weekend,we havent had the best weather wise but today seems like its gonna be ok...how u doing ebs?

Hi Mamadonna. :hi:

Its been a weird weekend with weather hasn't it? Yesterday it was sunny one minute then hailing the next. :wacko:

I'm ok... just tired. Bleeding seems to be a bit less today. :happydance: Going to start temping and poas tomorrow... oh and starting ww again. Only doing ww on my own at home but got to shift some of this weight. I feel beyond huge right now.

How are you? x


----------



## erin7707

hi girls-- ebs- so glad things went smoothly for you and you can get the show on the road again! also glad FS got you in soon again!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls-- ebs- so glad things went smoothly for you and you can get the show on the road again! also glad FS got you in soon again!

Thanks.... hope you're having a good weekend. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Psychic readings....

So I've been going over all the readings I had over the months. 

*Sandra, Jenny, Cheri* & *Anne-Marie* were wrong for me. :nope:

*Gail* was almost right. She predicted I would concieve Feb-March 2011 with a girl born at the end of 2011. Well I concieved in April but :baby: would have been born at the end of the year. So she did predict that pregnancy but no others. :dohh:

*Suzy* predicted a May 2011 bfp from an April cycle with an EDD of Feb 2012 with a girl. Now this is impossible as I was still pregnant until June but if it was all out by a month and I concieved this month I would have an EDD of March.... hmm....

*Mary* who did the fertility spell...well this is what has got me thinking... her prediction is a baby girl EDD 22nd March 2012. This is what has got me thinking as if I got pregnant without getting an AF then this could be accurate.

Which then leads me to *Psychic Star*. She was very accurate in saying that I might need a bit of treatment and have to go and see a specialist. Well I ended up going to the FS and having a HSG plus taking the vitamin b complex. She said the baby girl could possibly be here by christmas but was also being told March. Well that would mean she picked up on my MMC pregnancy and if I got pregnant right away... the same as what Mary predicted. 

Sorry if I have lost anyone... I just wanted to get all my thoughts down on all of them and see if it made sense. :wacko: I emailed Star this afternoon and asked her if I wanted another reading would I need to wait a while so my last pregnancy didn;t mess up her prediction but she said that the children she predicted would be the same but the date may have changed. So I went for the cheaper of the readings for the date and I'm going to see what she says. If she comes back and is still being told March I'm going to get my hopes up far too high.... :haha:

Sorry for the ramblings.... I just needed to air my little bit of hope. x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs, how you feeling hun?
the readings sound positive for getting a bfp soon - has the doc said anything about waiting, or is it ok to ttc straight away? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs, how you feeling hun?
> the readings sound positive for getting a bfp soon - has the doc said anything about waiting, or is it ok to ttc straight away? xx

I don;t see anyone until I see the FS in 6 weeks as far as I know. :shrug: Even if they told me to wait for so long I'd tell them to stuff it though... I just can't... you know? I need to be actively doing something. 

How are you? x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Psychic readings....
> 
> So I've been going over all the readings I had over the months.
> 
> *Sandra, Jenny, Cheri* & *Anne-Marie* were wrong for me. :nope:
> 
> *Gail* was almost right. She predicted I would concieve Feb-March 2011 with a girl born at the end of 2011. Well I concieved in April but :baby: would have been born at the end of the year. So she did predict that pregnancy but no others. :dohh:
> 
> *Suzy* predicted a May 2011 bfp from an April cycle with an EDD of Feb 2012 with a girl. Now this is impossible as I was still pregnant until June but if it was all out by a month and I concieved this month I would have an EDD of March.... hmm....
> 
> *Mary* who did the fertility spell...well this is what has got me thinking... her prediction is a baby girl EDD 22nd March 2012. This is what has got me thinking as if I got pregnant without getting an AF then this could be accurate.
> 
> Which then leads me to *Psychic Star*. She was very accurate in saying that I might need a bit of treatment and have to go and see a specialist. Well I ended up going to the FS and having a HSG plus taking the vitamin b complex. She said the baby girl could possibly be here by christmas but was also being told March. Well that would mean she picked up on my MMC pregnancy and if I got pregnant right away... the same as what Mary predicted.
> 
> Sorry if I have lost anyone... I just wanted to get all my thoughts down on all of them and see if it made sense. :wacko: I emailed Star this afternoon and asked her if I wanted another reading would I need to wait a while so my last pregnancy didn;t mess up her prediction but she said that the children she predicted would be the same but the date may have changed. So I went for the cheaper of the readings for the date and I'm going to see what she says. If she comes back and is still being told March I'm going to get my hopes up far too high.... :haha:
> 
> Sorry for the ramblings.... I just needed to air my little bit of hope. x

:happydance::happydance:

I truly believe in Star!!!:cloud9:


----------



## jeffsar

i understand ebs, we started ttc straight after mmc......

hi erin, how are you?x


----------



## erin7707

good hun, thanks! 16 weeks tomorrow.. 4 more weeks to find out if we are blue or pink!! 

how are you? x


----------



## mamadonna

those readings make total sense good luck ebs


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls, how is everyone today?
I am full of the cold, and feel rotten! Hubby away for two weeks now so not much peace for me! 

I woke up in a panic that I am not organised enough &#8211; I have no idea what I need to get - You&#8217;d think second time round would be easier!

Hope you are all well x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Morning girls, how is everyone today?
> I am full of the cold, and feel rotten! Hubby away for two weeks now so not much peace for me!
> 
> I woke up in a panic that I am not organised enough  I have no idea what I need to get - Youd think second time round would be easier!
> 
> Hope you are all well x


Morning 
Poor you, hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

i wonder if this hits everyone, cos i am worrying that the jobs we need to get done around the house arent gonna be done or that all the cleaning and oranising wont be done for when baby is here and people come round etc.

i am more or less prepared for things i have to buy, just got a few bits to get more my hospital bag then thats it really. Its just the organised part i need get my head around.

i need to make lists i think and get through them lol.

have you still got a lot to buy? xx


----------



## jeffsar

I have everything still to buy, lol! I have a cot and a changing table, plus 20 pkts of baby wipes and a pack of new born nappies&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; not really prepared!

Did you get your pram? And omg, you have thought about your hospital bag?! I haven&#8217;t even considered it yet! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> I have everything still to buy, lol! I have a cot and a changing table, plus 20 pkts of baby wipes and a pack of new born nappies not really prepared!
> 
> Did you get your pram? And omg, you have thought about your hospital bag?! I havent even considered it yet! x


you need to get out shopping when your feeling better, when i had all my lists of things to buy i thought there were loads but i started buying a few bits per week then seemed to go down in no time.

pram doesnt come in until end if june for us to view, so cant get that yet, this is what i have left to get / collect :-

For Baby - 
Cotton Wool
Car Seat (havent got this yet cos all depends on pram)
Pram 
bouncer (this is on order)
Jacket
2 x Hats
mittens

For me -
Slippers
Nightwear
head band
joggers / top
big Pants
Maternity Pads


and thats it 

yep lol i know its a bit early for my hospital bag but i thought i might as well get everything then can pack it and its ready and in the wardrobe x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> I have everything still to buy, lol! I have a cot and a changing table, plus 20 pkts of baby wipes and a pack of new born nappies not really prepared!
> 
> Did you get your pram? And omg, you have thought about your hospital bag?! I havent even considered it yet! x
> 
> 
> you need to get out shopping when your feeling better, when i had all my lists of things to buy i thought there were loads but i started buying a few bits per week then seemed to go down in no time.
> 
> pram doesnt come in until end if june for us to view, so cant get that yet, this is what i have left to get / collect :-
> 
> For Baby -
> Cotton Wool
> Car Seat (havent got this yet cos all depends on pram)
> Pram
> bouncer (this is on order)
> Jacket
> 2 x Hats
> mittens
> 
> For me -
> Slippers
> Nightwear
> head band
> joggers / top
> big Pants
> Maternity Pads
> 
> 
> and thats it
> 
> yep lol i know its a bit early for my hospital bag but i thought i might as well get everything then can pack it and its ready and in the wardrobe xClick to expand...

:haha: you are super woman! can you make me a list please :dohh:


----------



## jeffsar

Had some horrible news&#8230;&#8230; remember my original bump buddy who lost her 2nd baby in Jan but got her bfp a while ago; embo? Well, she lost her 3rd little angel today at 8 wks. I am gutted for her, I am not sure how she is going to cope with this&#8230;&#8230; been too much bad news around here lately xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> I have everything still to buy, lol! I have a cot and a changing table, plus 20 pkts of baby wipes and a pack of new born nappies not really prepared!
> 
> Did you get your pram? And omg, you have thought about your hospital bag?! I havent even considered it yet! x
> 
> 
> you need to get out shopping when your feeling better, when i had all my lists of things to buy i thought there were loads but i started buying a few bits per week then seemed to go down in no time.
> 
> pram doesnt come in until end if june for us to view, so cant get that yet, this is what i have left to get / collect :-
> 
> For Baby -
> Cotton Wool
> Car Seat (havent got this yet cos all depends on pram)
> Pram
> bouncer (this is on order)
> Jacket
> 2 x Hats
> mittens
> 
> For me -
> Slippers
> Nightwear
> head band
> joggers / top
> big Pants
> Maternity Pads
> 
> 
> and thats it
> 
> yep lol i know its a bit early for my hospital bag but i thought i might as well get everything then can pack it and its ready and in the wardrobe xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: you are super woman! can you make me a list please :dohh:Click to expand...



lol 
i have all my lists i will have to message you them. xx


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> I have everything still to buy, lol! I have a cot and a changing table, plus 20 pkts of baby wipes and a pack of new born nappies not really prepared!
> 
> Did you get your pram? And omg, you have thought about your hospital bag?! I havent even considered it yet! x
> 
> 
> you need to get out shopping when your feeling better, when i had all my lists of things to buy i thought there were loads but i started buying a few bits per week then seemed to go down in no time.
> 
> pram doesnt come in until end if june for us to view, so cant get that yet, this is what i have left to get / collect :-
> 
> For Baby -
> Cotton Wool
> Car Seat (havent got this yet cos all depends on pram)
> Pram
> bouncer (this is on order)
> Jacket
> 2 x Hats
> mittens
> 
> For me -
> Slippers
> Nightwear
> head band
> joggers / top
> big Pants
> Maternity Pads
> 
> 
> and thats it
> 
> yep lol i know its a bit early for my hospital bag but i thought i might as well get everything then can pack it and its ready and in the wardrobe xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: you are super woman! can you make me a list please :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> i have all my lists i will have to message you them. xxClick to expand...

please do, you have me panicked! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Had some horrible news remember my original bump buddy who lost her 2nd baby in Jan but got her bfp a while ago; embo? Well, she lost her 3rd little angel today at 8 wks. I am gutted for her, I am not sure how she is going to cope with this been too much bad news around here lately xx

oh gosh thats horrible poor poor women, has she got any other children? just wondered if she has carried any full term. Thats heartbraking isnt it

there has been i keep reading a lot of sad things on here lately its not fair on these women its so cruel. xx


----------



## jeffsar

It&#8217;s horrible. Emily has three older children with her first husband, and has been ttc with her new partner for a long while now. her first mmc was same time as mine last year &#8211; our stories were identical. She got her bfp in nov, but lost bubs in jan, and now this&#8230;&#8230;.. I guess she&#8217;ll be holding on to the fact she will ben seen by a fs now &#8211; they told her they wouldn&#8217;t until she&#8217;d lost 3 babies, which is ridiculous imo. 

What with mamadonna, ebs, Emily &#8230;&#8230;.. just feels like there hasn&#8217;t been good news for ages x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Its horrible. Emily has three older children with her first husband, and has been ttc with her new partner for a long while now. her first mmc was same time as mine last year  our stories were identical. She got her bfp in nov, but lost bubs in jan, and now this.. I guess shell be holding on to the fact she will ben seen by a fs now  they told her they wouldnt until shed lost 3 babies, which is ridiculous imo.
> 
> What with mamadonna, ebs, Emily .. just feels like there hasnt been good news for ages x


its so sad, so she knows she can carry them, 3 in a row is a lot to handle lets hope seeing the FS gives her some good news soon. No pregnancy is going to be nice for her though now is it, its always gonna be at the back of her mind for weeks and weeks, which isnt nice when you are supposed to enjoy it.

i know, but i have a feeling there will be some good news on here soon we can be excited about mamadonnas and Ebs BFP willl be coming very soon again. And then fingers crossed FS will sort something out for Emily and she too can be back on track.

i dont think anyone realises when they are TTC its more against you than with you to go right isnt it. xx


----------



## jeffsar

It&#8217;s really difficult! 
With taylor, I took it all for granted, had no problems at all &#8211; I was on the pill when I got my bfp, so I wasn&#8217;t even trying! And then had a perfect pregnancy without any worries, and never for one minute gave mc a thought&#8230;..

Then after ttc for so long, and a mc, you realise how lucky I was first time round, and that really &#8211; that was the exception. I was so lucky and never even realised. 

You are right, we&#8217;ll have bfos to celebrate again soon, and Emily will see the fs &#8211; it can only get better! x


----------



## erin7707

aww so sorry to hear about your friend embo.. and that is insane that fs wouldn't see her until she lost 3 babies! so sad!

you girls think that you have a lot to do?! we have to completely gut and remodel our basement so that we have a third bedroom down there! So that will be very hectic! We need to get the show on the road sometime with that.. haha. but we'll have probably 3 months that the baby will be in our bedroom in a bassinet so that will be extra time that we have :)


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... I am so sorry for your friend. I know it is no comfort but at least now she has had 3 the nhs will test her and find answers hopefully to why this is happenig. A lady posted on the miscarriage support part of the forum the other day saying that after 3 she had been tested and found out that she has an immune disorder that sees the baby as a foreign body and so her body then makes her miscarry. Its crazy.... I do understand why the nhs wait till you've had 3 although I'm sure it feels pretty damn unfair if you've had more than one and still can't have anything found out. :nope:

There is too much bad news round here lately. Lots of good news still but I think the bad sometimes overshadows it. Its about time this thread got some more good news though.

Jeffsar... you're making me nervous being so unorganised! I love list making and ticking it all off... :haha:

Been to visit my friend who gave birth the other week. Her baby was so tiny.. only 5lbs now... :wacko: I have never held such a small baby. In our family I think they come out as toddlers in comparison! :haha: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> aww so sorry to hear about your friend embo.. and that is insane that fs wouldn't see her until she lost 3 babies! so sad!
> 
> you girls think that you have a lot to do?! we have to completely gut and remodel our basement so that we have a third bedroom down there! So that will be very hectic! We need to get the show on the road sometime with that.. haha. but we'll have probably 3 months that the baby will be in our bedroom in a bassinet so that will be extra time that we have :)

OMG!!!!!!!! I think I'd rather move house and thats saying something. :haha: x


----------



## erin7707

hahaha ohhhh trust me, I wish that it were that easy also!! lol :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hahaha ohhhh trust me, I wish that it were that easy also!! lol :)

Well good luck with it all. I hope it doesn't cause too much chaos. :wacko:

Happy 16 weeks. :flower: x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha ohhhh trust me, I wish that it were that easy also!! lol :)
> 
> Well good luck with it all. I hope it doesn't cause too much chaos. :wacko:
> 
> Happy 16 weeks. :flower: xClick to expand...

Thanks sweets! I put up with a kitchen remodel and a bathroom remodel and a basement remodel when I was pregnant with Lexi, so at least the basement remodel will be out of my face and not in my way like it was with the kitchen and bathroom! lol :)


----------



## mamadonna

evening all,so sorry about ur friend jeffsar,its heartbreaking

i hope all is well with everyone,i am so unwell,a touch of man flu i think lol


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> hahaha ohhhh trust me, I wish that it were that easy also!! lol :)
> 
> Well good luck with it all. I hope it doesn't cause too much chaos. :wacko:
> 
> Happy 16 weeks. :flower: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweets! I put up with a kitchen remodel and a bathroom remodel and a basement remodel when I was pregnant with Lexi, so at least the basement remodel will be out of my face and not in my way like it was with the kitchen and bathroom! lol :)Click to expand...

Yeah if you can put up with all that then the basement will be a walk in the park. So worth it when you have your home just like you want it to. x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening all,so sorry about ur friend jeffsar,its heartbreaking
> 
> i hope all is well with everyone,i am so unwell,a touch of man flu i think lol

Hiya Mamadonna! :hi:

Awww man flu? :hugs: Must be all those boys outnumbering you. :winkwink: Just kidding... hope you feel better soon. Are you taking anything? x


----------



## mamadonna

no not taking anything i'm too scared too,i mite take some paracetamols b4 bed


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> no not taking anything i'm too scared too,i mite take some paracetamols b4 bed

Yeah... just in case. :winkwink:

You'll just have to get lots of fluid and rest up as much as possible. :hugs: Hope it passes soon. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ebs,i hope it passes quick soon too,i think i've gotten this of the lo hes had an awful cough for a while which has just cleared up..looks like its my turn


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thanks ebs,i hope it passes quick soon too,i think i've gotten this of the lo hes had an awful cough for a while which has just cleared up..looks like its my turn

Aww bless him... its kind to share. :haha:

How is the 2ww treating you? x


----------



## mamadonna

it seems to be lasting forever,but not bad other than that!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> it seems to be lasting forever,but not bad other than that!

Well fingers crossed its the last one for you for at least 9 months. :winkwink: x


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i doubt i'd be that lucky but it would be nice :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

How is everyone doing today?

Jeffsar & Mamadonna.... feeling any better?

How warm is it today? I just brought the dog in from her usual sunbathing spot and I'm suprised she;s not cooked... lol.. I sadly don't deal with warm weather so have been cleaning in my nice cool house... :haha:

Actually I fixed the leaky washing machine as DH has been too busy and needed to wash some clothes.... and cleaned some of the carpet in our front room. :thumbup: We're going away this weekend so I'm thinking of doing the carpets so they can be fully drying whilst we are away. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> Jeffsar & Mamadonna.... feeling any better?
> 
> How warm is it today? I just brought the dog in from her usual sunbathing spot and I'm suprised she;s not cooked... lol.. I sadly don't deal with warm weather so have been cleaning in my nice cool house... :haha:
> 
> Actually I fixed the leaky washing machine as DH has been too busy and needed to wash some clothes.... and cleaned some of the carpet in our front room. :thumbup: We're going away this weekend so I'm thinking of doing the carpets so they can be fully drying whilst we are away. :thumbup: xxx


Hi
hope your doing okay, a weekend away sounds good, and sounds like just what you could both do with at the minute to get away from everything.

has the bleeding eased at all? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> hope your doing okay, a weekend away sounds good, and sounds like just what you could both do with at the minute to get away from everything.
> 
> has the bleeding eased at all? xx

It is just what we need. We're packing up the camper and going to a car show with a couple of friends. I am going to sit relax and have a few beers. Just what we need. :thumbup:

The bleeding is strange. Sorry for the TMI.... but its hardly there at all most of the time but if I got for a #2 :blush: and I push a bit.. I bleed loads. Its like I've got loads of blood in there but its not coming out much. :shrug: I suppose because they in a way emptied out my uterus then there probably isn;t much to come out anyway. I get the odd stomach pain too but nothing too scary. I suppose my body is healing in there.

Started temping again yesterday to get back into the swing of things. DH has not missed that beeping every morning. :haha: Took a test yesterday too and its really dark. Going to do it every few days though so I know exactly when the hcg is out of my system. 

Right I'm off for a nap... :sleep: i'm knackered.

I'll be back later. xxxxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> hope your doing okay, a weekend away sounds good, and sounds like just what you could both do with at the minute to get away from everything.
> 
> has the bleeding eased at all? xx
> 
> It is just what we need. We're packing up the camper and going to a car show with a couple of friends. I am going to sit relax and have a few beers. Just what we need. :thumbup:
> 
> The bleeding is strange. Sorry for the TMI.... but its hardly there at all most of the time but if I got for a #2 :blush: and I push a bit.. I bleed loads. Its like I've got loads of blood in there but its not coming out much. :shrug: I suppose because they in a way emptied out my uterus then there probably isn;t much to come out anyway. I get the odd stomach pain too but nothing too scary. I suppose my body is healing in there.
> 
> Started temping again yesterday to get back into the swing of things. DH has not missed that beeping every morning. :haha: Took a test yesterday too and its really dark. Going to do it every few days though so I know exactly when the hcg is out of my system.
> 
> Right I'm off for a nap... :sleep: i'm knackered.
> 
> I'll be back later. xxxxxClick to expand...

sounds great, i hope you have a brill time.

yeah suppose it will take a bit to all come out, but if it isnt heavy all the time just when you push then i would say that shows most is out. And i am glad you arent in a lot of pain :hugs:


i am having a debate in second tri at the minute, about people saying it is okay to drink through pregnancy x


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls!

ebs, weekend away sounds fab, just what you both need. and you are right, the erpc removes most blood - i hardly bled at all after it.

britt, i saw that thread! i'm not drinking, but do beleive it's each to their own. i'm not keen on either side pushing it tbh! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hiya girls!
> 
> ebs, weekend away sounds fab, just what you both need. and you are right, the erpc removes most blood - i hardly bled at all after it.
> 
> britt, i saw that thread! i'm not drinking, but do beleive it's each to their own. i'm not keen on either side pushing it tbh! x


Hi, i am like that i would not drink and dont think we should but if someone chooses to thats their choice, but it has got really heated at some points lol 

and someone has put something like,'' i am going to drink wine and if my baby is born with problems because of it i will deal with it and not feel guilty'' that got some responses x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> hiya girls!
> 
> ebs, weekend away sounds fab, just what you both need. and you are right, the erpc removes most blood - i hardly bled at all after it.
> 
> britt, i saw that thread! i'm not drinking, but do beleive it's each to their own. i'm not keen on either side pushing it tbh! x
> 
> 
> Hi, i am like that i would not drink and dont think we should but if someone chooses to thats their choice, but it has got really heated at some points lol
> 
> and someone has put something like,'' i am going to drink wine and if my baby is born with problems because of it i will deal with it and not feel guilty'' that got some responses xClick to expand...

omgggg that is insane!!!


----------



## britt24

Hi Erin 
How are you? xx


----------



## erin7707

good thanks! Just coasting along... still waiting to find out what team we're on! and i can't wait to start feeling the baby move. Once in awhile I'll feel the gas bubble thing, but I still wonder if it's gas or the baby.. How are you?? 

I tried looking up that thread and I saw the one on alcohol and other 'wrong things' but I didn't see that post! I wonder if it was removed?


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> good thanks! Just coasting along... still waiting to find out what team we're on! and i can't wait to start feeling the baby move. Once in awhile I'll feel the gas bubble thing, but I still wonder if it's gas or the baby.. How are you??
> 
> I tried looking up that thread and I saw the one on alcohol and other 'wrong things' but I didn't see that post! I wonder if it was removed?


its called something like alcohol my tupence worth or something like that, it was made yesterday and still people are arguing on it lol, i had my say but not like the others but god i could have something back to that post i think thats disgusting what she said.

not be long until you know, i am going to guess at Boy for you! xx


----------



## ebony2010

That is awful!!!!! Why would people take that risk? I mean, there is the odd drink once in a while but socially drinking or having more than the odd one is silly. I know the midwife said to me that it is recommended to not drink at all during pregnancy but if I was going to weddings or anything during the summer then a glass of champagne at a wedding wouldn't hurt but she made it obvious it was to be a rarety and only on a special occasion. Sadly these people that think its ok to neck a bottle of wine are the ones you see fagging it outside the hospital with the bumps. :nope:

Hey how is this for different places, different rules. My friend gave birth 2-3 weeks ago and because she was under a private consultant in sheffield, she had to give birth at the hospital in Sheffield (Jessops). Now at our hospital in Chesterfield you aren't even allowed to smoke in the grounds any more (yeah some people do but if you get caught they make you put it out). Well she said from the ward she was on she could see all the pregnant ladies smoking and they even had their own smoking shelter! Talk about condoning it! Anyway another thing that really shocked me is that at Chesterfield they really push breast feeding (to the point where it can offend if you don't want to sometimes.... I think it should be encouraged but not forced because its a choice). Well my friend said that she was having problems with her milk and the midwives there were meant to be helping her and in front of her one of them said to the other "Another one from Chesterfield who wants to bloody breastfeed." Can you believe it? I was really shocked. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> That is awful!!!!! Why would people take that risk? I mean, there is the odd drink once in a while but socially drinking or having more than the odd one is silly. I know the midwife said to me that it is recommended to not drink at all during pregnancy but if I was going to weddings or anything during the summer then a glass of champagne at a wedding wouldn't hurt but she made it obvious it was to be a rarety and only on a special occasion. Sadly these people that think its ok to neck a bottle of wine are the ones you see fagging it outside the hospital with the bumps. :nope:
> 
> Hey how is this for different places, different rules. My friend gave birth 2-3 weeks ago and because she was under a private consultant in sheffield, she had to give birth at the hospital in Sheffield (Jessops). Now at our hospital in Chesterfield you aren't even allowed to smoke in the grounds any more (yeah some people do but if you get caught they make you put it out). Well she said from the ward she was on she could see all the pregnant ladies smoking and they even had their own smoking shelter! Talk about condoning it! Anyway another thing that really shocked me is that at Chesterfield they really push breast feeding (to the point where it can offend if you don't want to sometimes.... I think it should be encouraged but not forced because its a choice). Well my friend said that she was having problems with her milk and the midwives there were meant to be helping her and in front of her one of them said to the other "Another one from Chesterfield who wants to bloody breastfeed." Can you believe it? I was really shocked. xxx



Yeah i know she is more or less saying i will do what i want who cares what it does, its everyones choice what they want to do, but i think that approach isnt good.

gosh yes i am shocked as well, i thought they tried to push it everywhere, i have made my mind up what i am going to do i am going to take the cow and gate starter pack with my to hospital with the ready made bottles, but when baby is born i am going to see how i feel and if i feel i want to breast feed i am going to and if i dont i have my bottles ready straight away to give him x


----------



## ebony2010

Good for you. I know they say "breast is best" and I will probably try myself but it is your own choice. I think the only downside I have heard from the bottle stuff is that they get more gassy. :shrug: I have a friend and breast feeding really freaks her out and makes her feel sick. :haha:

What always makes me wonder though is... say breast is meant to be best... what if you just ate McD's all day... would it still be best? I've always wondered that. I might ask my midwife next time I get pregnant. 

I thought they pushed it everywhere too. :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Good for you. I know they say "breast is best" and I will probably try myself but it is your own choice. I think the only downside I have heard from the bottle stuff is that they get more gassy. :shrug: I have a friend and breast feeding really freaks her out and makes her feel sick. :haha:
> 
> What always makes me wonder though is... say breast is meant to be best... what if you just ate McD's all day... would it still be best? I've always wondered that. I might ask my midwife next time I get pregnant.
> 
> I thought they pushed it everywhere too. :shrug: xxx


its hard to think right now what you will do, thats why i thought i am going to wait until he is given to me then decide, them bottles will keep if i decide and take to breast feeding, i just dont want to convince my self or be forced into something i dont know what i am going to feel like until the time.

yeah thats a good point i dont know.

and i am done with reading and commenting in second tri its not nice there at all, all it is, is moaning and everyone falling out its not a good one for info, 1st tri was so much better, its like everyone on there was excited about everything, then in second tri eveyone moans about everything x


----------



## ebony2010

I went over and had a look at that thread. I didn't read it all but it was a bit of madness. I liked how she justified it by saying that back in the day we ate and drank everything and all babies were ok... but back in the day doctors didn't have the same technology to find out why babies had died or had deformities so really she was a bit silly there. :dohh:

Anyway, there are too many idiots around. I think you get it in every section. I read a post in ttc forums yesterday where someone was saying she didn't understand why people got worked up and stressed over ttc. I'm sure she was one of the lucky ones that didn't fall out with her DH because he wouldn't co-operate every month etc. I think some people speak but don't engage their brains. :dohh: I got someone on my journal the other day that really upset me and made me angry. I didn;t say anything because I didn't know if its was just me being over sensitive but someone said "oh I have a confession... I had been looking at your charts and your BD timing was rubbish but if you sort it out and BD at the right times you'll probably get pregnant really fast again" or something like that. Firstly the timing for that little "confession" was terrible and I'm just not one of the lucky ones that gets a DH who DTD on command. :nope: xxxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I went over and had a look at that thread. I didn't read it all but it was a bit of madness. I liked how she justified it by saying that back in the day we ate and drank everything and all babies were ok... but back in the day doctors didn't have the same technology to find out why babies had died or had deformities so really she was a bit silly there. :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, there are too many idiots around. I think you get it in every section. I read a post in ttc forums yesterday where someone was saying she didn't understand why people got worked up and stressed over ttc. I'm sure she was one of the lucky ones that didn't fall out with her DH because he wouldn't co-operate every month etc. I think some people speak but don't engage their brains. :dohh: I got someone on my journal the other day that really upset me and made me angry. I didn;t say anything because I didn't know if its was just me being over sensitive but someone said "oh I have a confession... I had been looking at your charts and your BD timing was rubbish but if you sort it out and BD at the right times you'll probably get pregnant really fast again" or something like that. Firstly the timing for that little "confession" was terrible and I'm just not one of the lucky ones that gets a DH who DTD on command. :nope: xxxx

OMG honestly, i would have had to say something when was this??? i couldnt have seen it or i would have said something.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I went over and had a look at that thread. I didn't read it all but it was a bit of madness. I liked how she justified it by saying that back in the day we ate and drank everything and all babies were ok... but back in the day doctors didn't have the same technology to find out why babies had died or had deformities so really she was a bit silly there. :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, there are too many idiots around. I think you get it in every section. I read a post in ttc forums yesterday where someone was saying she didn't understand why people got worked up and stressed over ttc. I'm sure she was one of the lucky ones that didn't fall out with her DH because he wouldn't co-operate every month etc. I think some people speak but don't engage their brains. :dohh: I got someone on my journal the other day that really upset me and made me angry. I didn;t say anything because I didn't know if its was just me being over sensitive but someone said "oh I have a confession... I had been looking at your charts and your BD timing was rubbish but if you sort it out and BD at the right times you'll probably get pregnant really fast again" or something like that. Firstly the timing for that little "confession" was terrible and I'm just not one of the lucky ones that gets a DH who DTD on command. :nope: xxxx
> 
> OMG honestly, i would have had to say something when was this??? i couldnt have seen it or i would have said something.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

page 192. Have a look if you get a minute and see if you think I'm being over sensitive or not. Thank you. :hugs: x


----------



## mamadonna

i couldnt resist the urge to test today,got a bf evap:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> I went over and had a look at that thread. I didn't read it all but it was a bit of madness. I liked how she justified it by saying that back in the day we ate and drank everything and all babies were ok... but back in the day doctors didn't have the same technology to find out why babies had died or had deformities so really she was a bit silly there. :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, there are too many idiots around. I think you get it in every section. I read a post in ttc forums yesterday where someone was saying she didn't understand why people got worked up and stressed over ttc. I'm sure she was one of the lucky ones that didn't fall out with her DH because he wouldn't co-operate every month etc. I think some people speak but don't engage their brains. :dohh: I got someone on my journal the other day that really upset me and made me angry. I didn;t say anything because I didn't know if its was just me being over sensitive but someone said "oh I have a confession... I had been looking at your charts and your BD timing was rubbish but if you sort it out and BD at the right times you'll probably get pregnant really fast again" or something like that. Firstly the timing for that little "confession" was terrible and I'm just not one of the lucky ones that gets a DH who DTD on command. :nope: xxxx

i read that comment to ebs in ur journal,totally uncalled for,what has when u bd got to do with what happened to you..it couldnt have been that wrong a time you fell pg!!


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, her comment was so badly timed, and imo quite rude; bding is your private business! 

mama, have you a pic? how you feeling? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm feeling ok just blocked up nose i tried on my phone i'll post it but i doubt u'll be able to see gimme five i'll put it up


----------



## mamadonna

sorry having trouble getting the pic to upload i'll keep trying


----------



## mamadonna

sorry jeffsar i'll take another test in a day or 2 and use my camera


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies... I did think it was out of order but at the time I was so upset/angry about MMC I thought maybe I was being too sensitive. :nope:

Mamadonna!!!!!!! What sort of test did you use? Was it one of those blue dye tests? I've heard alot of women say those are bad for evaps. Personally I use those really cheap strip tests and they are always stark white or theres something there which is never an evap. So..... I have my fingers crossed for you. I really hope this is it for you. You've been through so much recently its about time you got that lucky break and got that forever baby you've been trying for. :hugs:

Psychic star said she;d be reading for me yesterday so I'm obsessively checking my email today. If she doesn;t get back to me by lunch I'll chase her up... can't wait to see what she says... :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone

Ebs i thought it was totally out of order when i read it! :nope:

hope your feeling okay.

Mamadonna - fingers crossed it isnt an evap for you, when i was testing that week before the digital lines were appearing then fading off for me up to about 2 days before the proper BFP.

oh dear i think i upset my sister this morning without even inttending to. When she had her little girl, a couple of years ago i did a baby shower for her, i told her i was doing one but didnt say anything else just invited people got some things and did games etc.

when i found out i was pregnant, my sister said does that mean i have to throw you a baby shower now? so i took that as if she didnt really want to do one, so i said no dont be silly i did yours cos i fancied doing it at the time.

so other day my friend text me and said can i do you a baby shower or is someone else doing one, and cos my sister hadnt mentioned it since i said no that would be lovely.

so she must have posted a page on facebook and organised it, and i got a text from my sister this morning asking why she was doing my baby shower?

now i feel so bad x


----------



## ebony2010

Oh no! Oops! Could she maybe arrange it with your friend so she's involved? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Oh no! Oops! Could she maybe arrange it with your friend so she's involved? x


i dont know, it was like that for my hen weekend she didnt want other peoples ideas just wanted to do it herself, so i think this would be the same. She just text me again though and said it is fine, but she would have done me one if i had asked and she didnt want people to think she hadnt bothered doing me one cos i did her one. But i dont like asking people to do parties for me its nice when someone asks you and just does it isnt it.

so i think she is okay now lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Oops! Could she maybe arrange it with your friend so she's involved? x
> 
> 
> i dont know, it was like that for my hen weekend she didnt want other peoples ideas just wanted to do it herself, so i think this would be the same. She just text me again though and said it is fine, but she would have done me one if i had asked and she didnt want people to think she hadnt bothered doing me one cos i did her one. But i dont like asking people to do parties for me its nice when someone asks you and just does it isnt it.
> 
> so i think she is okay now lol xClick to expand...

Yeah... I don't think I'd ask either. It seems a bit cheeky doesn't it?

Glad you sorted it out with her anyway.

So what have you been up to? any more baby buys? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Oops! Could she maybe arrange it with your friend so she's involved? x
> 
> 
> i dont know, it was like that for my hen weekend she didnt want other peoples ideas just wanted to do it herself, so i think this would be the same. She just text me again though and said it is fine, but she would have done me one if i had asked and she didnt want people to think she hadnt bothered doing me one cos i did her one. But i dont like asking people to do parties for me its nice when someone asks you and just does it isnt it.
> 
> so i think she is okay now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... I don't think I'd ask either. It seems a bit cheeky doesn't it?
> 
> Glad you sorted it out with her anyway.
> 
> So what have you been up to? any more baby buys? xClick to expand...


yeah thats what i thought, thats why i didnt ask for one. why are little things more hassle than they are worth sometimes lol its only a baby shower!

nothing much really, i went to mamas and papas on sunday at ikea, they had 50% off their clothes, and i also had a 10 pound voucher that i was emailed, so i got a pair of trousers that were meant to be 45 for 14 and then bought the teddy rattle thing to match nursery that was 10, so in end both only cost me 14 so was a bargain!

havent bought anything else just waiting for the pram to come in stock so i can view it. And also i am gutted cos that shop i was telling you about in sutton thats brilliant for baby stuff, is closing down in august. There is hardly gonna be any shops like that left.


ebs you might know is there still that baby shop above the bike shop, just out of chesterfield town centre? x


----------



## ebony2010

Wow! You did get some bargains! :thumbup: I love that mamas and papas shop. i've only been in it once but i loved how you could go into all the different nurseries all set up, upstairs.

I don't think the baby care centre is still there. I know it was shutting down some time ago so its probably gone. Just found the website. https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/ It might be worth ringing up and asking if they are still open. Its above JE James cycles. 

Thats such a shame about that shop in Sutton. Do you know why its shutting? 

If you were wanting to know so you could order the pram, there is another shop in Chesterfield that do the silver cross surf. https://www.giraffenurserystores.co.uk/ Its only small but I know they do have it so it might be worth ringing or emailing them. I think last time I went in with my friend they had one in, maybe in grey? Not sure. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls! 

mama - you need to test again!!!!

Ebs, I&#8217;m not sure how you managed not to bite her head off &#8211; the comment was inappropriate!

Britt, 2 people fighting over throwing you a shower &#8211; lucky you!! They aren&#8217;t really done here, people just bring a gift when they visit baby.
Also, what are your thoughts on knitted cardies for baby? Aberdeenshire is freezing, so we all kinda have a few hanging around to keep baby cosy. If you wanted one, I&#8217;d knit one &#8211; they are just plain white, v neck. Don&#8217;t worry if it&#8217;s not your thing! Taylor is a trendy wee boy, always in designer clothes, but as a baby I always had him in a sleepsuit and cardy at night, lol! X

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well x

Did anyone see Baby Hospital last ngiht? I bawled my eyes out! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> mama - you need to test again!!!!
> 
> Ebs, Im not sure how you managed not to bite her head off  the comment was inappropriate!
> 
> Britt, 2 people fighting over throwing you a shower  lucky you!! They arent really done here, people just bring a gift when they visit baby.
> Also, what are your thoughts on knitted cardies for baby? Aberdeenshire is freezing, so we all kinda have a few hanging around to keep baby cosy. If you wanted one, Id knit one  they are just plain white, v neck. Dont worry if its not your thing! Taylor is a trendy wee boy, always in designer clothes, but as a baby I always had him in a sleepsuit and cardy at night, lol! X
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well x
> 
> Did anyone see Baby Hospital last ngiht? I bawled my eyes out! x

I think I must have been on a different planet when I read that comment. I think i replied by saying something like.. "well we don't all have husbands that will DTD on command" or something. :cloud9::haha: If she says anything again I will not hold back... :blush:

Awww baby cardis are so cute! I used to really not like them but I am getting into them now. Can you knit then? I really need to learn. I have a friend on here called Nai and her Mum a knitting machine! :haha: She has the most adorable cardis and alsorts. 

Didn't watch it. We can;t watch anything sad at the moment... especially involving kids. :haha: We actually watched Police Interceptors and it was all in sheffield so we watched loads of de-dars get nicked. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Wow! You did get some bargains! :thumbup: I love that mamas and papas shop. i've only been in it once but i loved how you could go into all the different nurseries all set up, upstairs.
> 
> I don't think the baby care centre is still there. I know it was shutting down some time ago so its probably gone. Just found the website. https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/ It might be worth ringing up and asking if they are still open. Its above JE James cycles.
> 
> Thats such a shame about that shop in Sutton. Do you know why its shutting?
> 
> If you were wanting to know so you could order the pram, there is another shop in Chesterfield that do the silver cross surf. https://www.giraffenurserystores.co.uk/ Its only small but I know they do have it so it might be worth ringing or emailing them. I think last time I went in with my friend they had one in, maybe in grey? Not sure. xxx



they are all closing arent they, the internet must be really affecting them. But then again its like this pram at the shops it is 660 all in, and on the net i can get it for 560, so there is a big difference isnt there.

thanks for that other one i will give them a ring and see if they are having it in.

i am starting to panic cos some places take 30 days to order them, and i havent even ordered it yet, i need to get it ordered in july really x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! You did get some bargains! :thumbup: I love that mamas and papas shop. i've only been in it once but i loved how you could go into all the different nurseries all set up, upstairs.
> 
> I don't think the baby care centre is still there. I know it was shutting down some time ago so its probably gone. Just found the website. https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/ It might be worth ringing up and asking if they are still open. Its above JE James cycles.
> 
> Thats such a shame about that shop in Sutton. Do you know why its shutting?
> 
> If you were wanting to know so you could order the pram, there is another shop in Chesterfield that do the silver cross surf. https://www.giraffenurserystores.co.uk/ Its only small but I know they do have it so it might be worth ringing or emailing them. I think last time I went in with my friend they had one in, maybe in grey? Not sure. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> they are all closing arent they, the internet must be really affecting them. But then again its like this pram at the shops it is 660 all in, and on the net i can get it for 560, so there is a big difference isnt there.
> 
> thanks for that other one i will give them a ring and see if they are having it in.
> 
> i am starting to panic cos some places take 30 days to order them, and i havent even ordered it yet, i need to get it ordered in july really xClick to expand...

Well when we last went in the woman who owns it said that brands like icandy and silvercross dictate what discounts they can have on so they can't go below a certain level but my friend wanted to know if she could price match the stokky trip trap chair. She couldn;t because she said they couldn't even buy them cheap enough to compete with the offers places like kiddicare had on. It is sad especially when shops like the baby care centre have been around for so many years. :nope: Oh and if the woman at that shop tries to be snooty... just ignore her... lol. She's a right scrubber that has married well. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> morning girls!
> 
> mama - you need to test again!!!!
> 
> Ebs, Im not sure how you managed not to bite her head off  the comment was inappropriate!
> 
> Britt, 2 people fighting over throwing you a shower  lucky you!! They arent really done here, people just bring a gift when they visit baby.
> Also, what are your thoughts on knitted cardies for baby? Aberdeenshire is freezing, so we all kinda have a few hanging around to keep baby cosy. If you wanted one, Id knit one  they are just plain white, v neck. Dont worry if its not your thing! Taylor is a trendy wee boy, always in designer clothes, but as a baby I always had him in a sleepsuit and cardy at night, lol! X
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well x
> 
> Did anyone see Baby Hospital last ngiht? I bawled my eyes out! x
> 
> I think I must have been on a different planet when I read that comment. I think i replied by saying something like.. "well we don't all have husbands that will DTD on command" or something. :cloud9::haha: If she says anything again I will not hold back... :blush:
> 
> Awww baby cardis are so cute! I used to really not like them but I am getting into them now. Can you knit then? I really need to learn. I have a friend on here called Nai and her Mum a knitting machine! :haha: She has the most adorable cardis and alsorts.
> 
> Didn't watch it. We can;t watch anything sad at the moment... especially involving kids. :haha: We actually watched Police Interceptors and it was all in sheffield so we watched loads of de-dars get nicked. :haha: xxxClick to expand...


Sorry, that was me being insensitive  of course that would have been a difficult watch for you right now. 
Actually, it was a difficult watch full stop  one girl in particular was so brave  really an inspiration, and she was 18 yr old. Her baby died 12 days old. So sad. The world is so cruel sometimes x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar... no you weren't being insensitive. We'd probably have avoided it if we'd not mc'd. There was another programme they advertised recently about small kids with disabilities. I looked at DH and he just said... "no way" :haha: I used to watch a series on channel 5 about kids born with different things wrong with them like pajerio and stuff... really sad. DH got sick of them after a while, especially after one of them really made him feel ill. :dohh:

It is definately a cruel world sometimes. Its so sad that no one is ever "safe". I mean, imagine taking your baby home and that happening. Its just heartbreaking to even think it happening to anyone at all. :nope:

Britt... have you tried Chesterfield Co-op? They might do silvercross surf and might be able to compete on prices. x


----------



## britt24

well the baby showers that i have been to arent really like the ones in the America, i know people take presents have gift list etc, but we have just got a few friends round played some funny games had some food and a few drinks etc, rather then people having to spend.

When i did my sisters i put all pink decorations up and ordered pink cupcakes, and got together over a few weeks all different kinds of sweets but all in pink and white i actually sat picking the pink sweets out of big bags lol was good though cos everything was all girlie!

jeffsar thanks so much, but my auntie has made me a few already and keeps saying i will do you some more, so i think i am going to have a lot but yeah i think they are so sweet for when they are new babies i love knitted cardigans. Its really nice of you to offer though.

i didnt watch the prog but i know which you mean, we were watching a film and when it had done i seen about 2 mins of it, i can imagine it was very heartbreaking poor people.

the co op do, do silver cross i need to go in there actually. I will ring this other shop and if they do it then i can go to the co op and there on same day x


----------



## jeffsar

no probs britt, knitting keeps me occupied! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> no probs britt, knitting keeps me occupied! x

Have you started shopping for all the essentials yet? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> no probs britt, knitting keeps me occupied! x

i wish i could knit, i used to knit a little bit when i was younger when i went to my aunties, but only like a scarf lol cos you didnt have to do anything other than knit in a row.

this is my bump update for this week 24 plus pic. 1st is last week and 2nd is this week for comparrison i think there has been a change though x
 



Attached Files:







15 - 23 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0









16 - 24 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... I think there is a change too! :happydance: Lovely bump. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Britt... I think there is a change too! :happydance: Lovely bump. :thumbup: xxx


i thought so just more rounder at the top, thanks.

i have decided to get my dvd out tonight the one i bought when i got pregnant to do exercise through out, the same one that hasnt been opened yet lol, i want to start now so that it gives me a start for when i have the baby less to loose everywheer else x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt... I think there is a change too! :happydance: Lovely bump. :thumbup: xxx
> 
> 
> i thought so just more rounder at the top, thanks.
> 
> i have decided to get my dvd out tonight the one i bought when i got pregnant to do exercise through out, the same one that hasnt been opened yet lol, i want to start now so that it gives me a start for when i have the baby less to loose everywheer else xClick to expand...

You'll be fine... once you're running around after your little boy it will drop off. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt... I think there is a change too! :happydance: Lovely bump. :thumbup: xxx
> 
> 
> i thought so just more rounder at the top, thanks.
> 
> i have decided to get my dvd out tonight the one i bought when i got pregnant to do exercise through out, the same one that hasnt been opened yet lol, i want to start now so that it gives me a start for when i have the baby less to loose everywheer else xClick to expand...
> 
> You'll be fine... once you're running around after your little boy it will drop off. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...


yeah i am going to go back to ww when i have had him, i think you just get carried away when your not thinking about it, but then again i lost a lot for our wedding so hopefully will be able to do it again. My problem is maintaining it like for the wedding i lost a stone and half, then i put it all back on more or less straight away cos i am either dieting or opposite i cant find an in between x


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah... sounds like a good plan. I think the key with ww is that once you've lost you need to keep going back to weigh in to keep you on the straight and narrow and catch any gain before it gets out of control. Easier said than done but you know what I mean. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Yeah... sounds like a good plan. I think the key with ww is that once you've lost you need to keep going back to weigh in to keep you on the straight and narrow and catch any gain before it gets out of control. Easier said than done but you know what I mean. x


yeah thats what i need to do after cos its free when you get to goal isnt it so there is no excuse really, i just loose all the weight then think thats it i am done.

But this time i am going to stick with it. especially cos it will be near crimbo and we will be going out and things 

did you join on line last time? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah... sounds like a good plan. I think the key with ww is that once you've lost you need to keep going back to weigh in to keep you on the straight and narrow and catch any gain before it gets out of control. Easier said than done but you know what I mean. x
> 
> 
> yeah thats what i need to do after cos its free when you get to goal isnt it so there is no excuse really, i just loose all the weight then think thats it i am done.
> 
> But this time i am going to stick with it. especially cos it will be near crimbo and we will be going out and things
> 
> did you join on line last time? xClick to expand...

Yeah I did it online as my local meeting closed and all the othes near me were on the same night as when I went to college. I'd love to go back to my old meetings though. Used to really enjoy it. x


----------



## erin7707

morning girls! So. I saw my baby last night! 
In our department at work we have an upstairs work area and a downstairs work area. The upstairs is closed after 4:30 pm. But I had to run upstairs last night to change some things on the schedule.. no one else was around.. and I just happened to see that the extra ultrasound machine that hardly ever gets used was just sitting in there, turned on.. and you can ultrasound yourself without any information being typed in or anything... so I stuck some of the gel on me, and ultrasounded away! hehehe. I'm not an ultrasound tech, so I don't really know quite what I'm doing, but I know I put the transducer on there and manuever my hand around to get different views of the baby, and I saw that it is an actual baby now! Not a little tadpole like at my 8 week US, and it's arms and legs were just a punching and kicking! so cute! Makes me feel a lot better since it's been 8 weeks since I've had an ultrasound! :)


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> no probs britt, knitting keeps me occupied! x

I like 2 do a bit knitting 2,i uually do stuff 4 my neices doll


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... how exciting!!!!!!! It must have been such a relief after all that time to see your baby! :happydance: When is your next official scan? At 20 weeks?

Mamadonna... have you tested again yet? :haha: xx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Erin... how exciting!!!!!!! It must have been such a relief after all that time to see your baby! :happydance: When is your next official scan? At 20 weeks?
> 
> Mamadonna... have you tested again yet? :haha: xx

yep! Not til 20 weeks! :coffee: I guess we're getting closer, but it seems to take forever! And we still can't decide on a boy's name! lol so I'm sure it will be a boy just for that reason. We have a girl's name set in stone and I love it, so I'm sure we won't get to use it! 

Yes, Mamadonna, I wish we could see a picture, but since we can't, you might as well test again... :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Erin... how exciting!!!!!!! It must have been such a relief after all that time to see your baby! :happydance: When is your next official scan? At 20 weeks?
> 
> Mamadonna... have you tested again yet? :haha: xx
> 
> yep! Not til 20 weeks! :coffee: I guess we're getting closer, but it seems to take forever! And we still can't decide on a boy's name! lol so I'm sure it will be a boy just for that reason. We have a girl's name set in stone and I love it, so I'm sure we won't get to use it!
> 
> Yes, Mamadonna, I wish we could see a picture, but since we can't, you might as well test again... :haha:Click to expand...

Were you predicted boy or girl? I think it will be a girl for you... not sure why though. :haha: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Sorry Erin... just saw your signature... :haha: So star predicted a boy... well she has been spot on so far,

i'm waiting for her reading at the moment. I chased her up earlier but haven't heard anything. :wacko:xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Sorry Erin... just saw your signature... :haha: So star predicted a boy... well she has been spot on so far,
> 
> i'm waiting for her reading at the moment. I chased her up earlier but haven't heard anything. :wacko:xxx

well the one that jeffsar has in her sig predicted me a girl, and most of the other gender predictor charts said girl, a few did say boy tho too. so who knowwwws! DH has been thinking girl until i told him the little one was kicking and punching like a boxer in there! lol now he thinks it's a boy! haha


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Erin... just saw your signature... :haha: So star predicted a boy... well she has been spot on so far,
> 
> i'm waiting for her reading at the moment. I chased her up earlier but haven't heard anything. :wacko:xxx
> 
> well the one that jeffsar has in her sig predicted me a girl, and most of the other gender predictor charts said girl, a few did say boy tho too. so who knowwwws! DH has been thinking girl until i told him the little one was kicking and punching like a boxer in there! lol now he thinks it's a boy! hahaClick to expand...

haha thats funny! I'm sticking with girl for you. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> no probs britt, knitting keeps me occupied! x
> 
> Have you started shopping for all the essentials yet? xClick to expand...

Nope! I really dont know what to get.. Ill pull my finger out soon. BUT I really need to see what is happening with hubbys job  I need to buy things with that in mind too!

Britt, lovely bump  my next pic will be tomorrow!


----------



## jeffsar

Mamadonna, I have just finished a dolls crib blanket and jacket for my neice!! I can only do basic knitting, nothing fancy but when hubby is away it gives me something to do!
When are you testing again? x


----------



## jeffsar

Erin, so jealous you have access to an us machine, lol!!
Any inkling as to what baby erin is?? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> no probs britt, knitting keeps me occupied! x
> 
> Have you started shopping for all the essentials yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Nope! I really dont know what to get.. Ill pull my finger out soon. BUT I really need to see what is happening with hubbys job  I need to buy things with that in mind too!
> 
> Britt, lovely bump  my next pic will be tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thats true... I never thought about the fact that everything you buy, you'll have to move. :dohh: 

Can't wait to see your bump! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> Erin, so jealous you have access to an us machine, lol!!
> Any inkling as to what baby erin is?? x

I don't know... I'm kinda leaning towards boy... but really no idea.. lol


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> Mamadonna, I have just finished a dolls crib blanket and jacket for my neice!! I can only do basic knitting, nothing fancy but when hubby is away it gives me something to do!
> When are you testing again? x

my stuff is pretty basic too,altho i do try a tricky pattern every now and then at least with little stuff u havent got much to pull out and start again...

i'll probably leave it now till maybe sun/mon i really dont think i am:nope:


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls! 
how's everyone today?

i will get another bump pic up today - i think it may be slowing down now! x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning!

Mamadonna... I hope you are wrong. Good luck with testing. :thumbup:

Jeffsar.... :happydance: for bump pic! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

how are you ebs? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> how are you ebs? x

I'm ok. Looking forward to getting away tomorrow for a few days. :thumbup:

How are you? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

I think the break will do you good &#8211; time to relax x

I&#8217;m ok, getting tired. Just finalised my mat leave at work, so I am finishing slightly earlier than planned now &#8211; 29th July is my last day! That is exciting, as it means I have the last 2 weeks of the school holidays off with taylor, and we also have a week off with him in july too, so I get some time woth my boy before his brother/sister arrives!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> I think the break will do you good  time to relax x
> 
> Im ok, getting tired. Just finalised my mat leave at work, so I am finishing slightly earlier than planned now  29th July is my last day! That is exciting, as it means I have the last 2 weeks of the school holidays off with taylor, and we also have a week off with him in july too, so I get some time woth my boy before his brother/sister arrives!

Aww thats nice. Plenty of time alone with Mummy before the big arrival. :winkwink:

So has your DH accepted the job abroad? x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies:wave: hope ur all good i'm still full of cold,its getting on my nerves now!!:growlmad:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Ladies~ I'm curious! How do I go about asking for a psychic reading?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> afternoon ladies:wave: hope ur all good i'm still full of cold,its getting on my nerves now!!:growlmad:

Oh no! sorry you're still feeling awful. :hugs: Colds really irratate me too. I could cope with the feeling crap but its not being able to breathe through your nose that winds me up, especially at night in bed. I got a nasal spray from morrisons last time that helped alot. It said only use a few times a day and I may have got a bit spray happy but it did help. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

there is a few places https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/

or

https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/3/miscellaneous8.htm


----------



## ebony2010

Fallen Ambers said:


> Ladies~ I'm curious! How do I go about asking for a psychic reading?

Mamadonna has posted a couple of good links... or look on ebay. Gail or Star are good. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

if you have a look around this thread there will be more links


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies:wave: hope ur all good i'm still full of cold,its getting on my nerves now!!:growlmad:
> 
> Oh no! sorry you're still feeling awful. :hugs: Colds really irratate me too. I could cope with the feeling crap but its not being able to breathe through your nose that winds me up, especially at night in bed. I got a nasal spray from morrisons last time that helped alot. It said only use a few times a day and I may have got a bit spray happy but it did help. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

i've bought an olbas inhaler which seems to be helping and i have been putting a few drops on some tissue near my bed:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Oooh olbas oil! Forgot about that little chestnut! Love the smell of that! :thumbup:

So any plans for the weekend? Are you waiting till after the weekend to test again? x


----------



## mamadonna

i love olbas too lol.yeah i'll probably wait now would have been lovely to get a bfp for fathers days but if its not meant to be theres not a lot i can do about it,i have been taking my temps this past week and they are so low compared to other months so i have no idea whats going on with that:shrug:


----------



## erin7707

ebs- seeing that pic of your dog-- is she better now?? 

my belly is really starting to get out there.. i'll wait til 17 weeks to take another pic tho.. but I really can't suck in much anymore! eeeex! I'm going to have to start buying some maternity tshirts to wear to work instead of scrub tops!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i love olbas too lol.yeah i'll probably wait now would have been lovely to get a bfp for fathers days but if its not meant to be theres not a lot i can do about it,i have been taking my temps this past week and they are so low compared to other months so i have no idea whats going on with that:shrug:

How strange. Maybe its because you've been ill. :shrug:



erin7707 said:


> ebs- seeing that pic of your dog-- is she better now??
> 
> my belly is really starting to get out there.. i'll wait til 17 weeks to take another pic tho.. but I really can't suck in much anymore! eeeex! I'm going to have to start buying some maternity tshirts to wear to work instead of scrub tops!

I think shes as well as she will ever be but we think she has had a stroke. she doesn't seem to remember anything and we've even had to start toilet training her again. Its been a nightmare but she is worth it. :cloud9:

Can't wait to see your next bump pic!!!!!! xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebs ur dog is sooo cute

erin u've got a canny bump coming along:thumbup:

jeffsar turn for a pic today


----------



## erin7707

awww ebs thats so sad- but they definitely are worth it! I hope she gets better soon! 

thanks mamadonna!


----------



## mamadonna

how old is she?i'm hoping to have pups off my two very soon


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> how old is she?i'm hoping to have pups off my two very soon

She's 10 but she's been chubby and apparently that can take years off chihuahuas. :nope:

Puppies????? OMG!!!!!! Are you keeping them? I'd have to... I couldn't part with them or part them from their Mum. I'm such a wuss like that. :haha: what sort of dogs do you have? x


----------



## mamadonna

i have king charles and i kno what you mean i will wanna keep them all,its a good job hubbys not like me,he'll make sure i find homes for them mind you about 3/4 are already spoken for so i will be able to see them


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i have king charles and i kno what you mean i will wanna keep them all,its a good job hubbys not like me,he'll make sure i find homes for them mind you about 3/4 are already spoken for so i will be able to see them

Awwww cute! :cloud9: Do you breed them then? x


----------



## mamadonna

this is charlie as a pup
and gypsy the tri colour one
 



Attached Files:







camera photos 158.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









camera photos 227.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 0









camera photos 228.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0









camera photos 266.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i have king charles and i kno what you mean i will wanna keep them all,its a good job hubbys not like me,he'll make sure i find homes for them mind you about 3/4 are already spoken for so i will be able to see them
> 
> Awwww cute! :cloud9: Do you breed them then? xClick to expand...

this will be the first time


----------



## erin7707

omg, they're so cute! Charlie looks so little! that must be a sight! hahaha :)


----------



## mamadonna

:haha: that was him as a pup he's nearly 2 now so fully grown

:dohh: lol the images i have in my head :rofl:


----------



## erin7707

ohhh haha i could tell he was a pup in the 1st picture but the last two i thought he looked older and still smaller! haha its ok, at least its not a boy chihuahua and a girl great dane!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls!

no cop out - but i can't find the camera!! i have texted hubby to see if he knows where it is, and i'll have a pic on asap!

cute doggies mama!

erin, what are your cravings? x


----------



## mamadonna

:haha: i've just took these now lol
 



Attached Files:







GEDC1204.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0









GEDC1205.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 0









GEDC1206.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0









GEDC1208.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> Erin, so jealous you have access to an us machine, lol!!
> Any inkling as to what baby erin is?? x




jeffsar said:


> hiya girls!
> 
> no cop out - but i can't find the camera!! i have texted hubby to see if he knows where it is, and i'll have a pic on asap!
> 
> cute doggies mama!
> 
> erin, what are your cravings? x

umm.. mostly salty so far! nothing that i didn't like before pregnancy though.. sometimes i want sweet though too, I was this way with Lexi also!
I bought a gender test, we'll see what it says and we'll see if it's right! I have to wait for FMU tomorrow morning! lol



mamadonna said:


> :haha: i've just took these now lol

ahhh there we go!! lol :)


----------



## jeffsar

erin - you can buy a gender test?!!?!?!? tell me where i can get one, lol!!! x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> :haha: i've just took these now lol

gorgeous!


----------



## ebony2010

Mamadonna! They are just adorable! :flower: I think you had one of those pics as your profile type picture once before didn't you? I think thats what I remember.

Erin... is it one of those intelligender tests?

Jeffsar... no camera! :dohh: Well I'll have something to look forward to when I get back after the weekend. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

yes i did ebs,when are you away??


----------



## erin7707

Yes ebs, intelligender. Jeffsar I bought it on eBay. They aren't 100% but I just want to see for fun! Haha


----------



## mamadonna

morning [email protected]: i'm totally gutted i bought some frer's this morning i really thought it was turning pos,it turned out to be the anti-body strip now its completely dissappeared only if i tilt it around i can see the faintest of lines but no colour:brat::brat::hissy::hissy:


----------



## ebony2010

Right I'm off in about an hour so won't be posting until Monday. :nope:

Mamadonna... i'm so sorry about your frer. Do you have any cheap ebay strips to compare it with? If not, poundland do some that work just the same as the internet ones and works ok for me. Just thinking if you wanted to compare to see if it was a frer messing you around or not. :hugs:

Anyway I'll talk to you all on Monday, good luck with the testing Mamadonna and so sorry you got a bad test. :hugs: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ahhh mamadonna- sooo frustrating!! how many dpo are you?

well, my gender test predicts a boy.. we'll see! supposedly if the result is a girl, it's most likely a girl, but if the result says boy it could still be a girl.. it's based off your ph of your urine, so whoooo knows. it's all for fun!


----------



## erin7707

Dr's appt this am, heartbeat at 156, uterus is at the bottom of my belly button, and ULTRASOUND scheduled for 7/11/11 to find out the gender! woooooooooo! :happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

mama - you need to keep testing!!!! have you got an asda near you? i swear they are fab test, and only £3.50 for 2.....

erin, yey for ultrasound! not long now! if your gender kit turns out to be right, i might go get one too! i read about that one and also gendermaker, very mixed reviews for both..... 

afm, i am shattered today! away to soak in a bath and try relax before bed time x


----------



## mamadonna

evening girls i have 3 more frers as they were bogof so we'll see what i get tomorrow morn,if all else fails asda it will be,the 2 superdrug 1's i did both were evaps,its so frustrating,i can totally see a line on my test i just dont think it has colour:nope:


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> ahhh mamadonna- sooo frustrating!! how many dpo are you?
> 
> well, my gender test predicts a boy.. we'll see! supposedly if the result is a girl, it's most likely a girl, but if the result says boy it could still be a girl.. it's based off your ph of your urine, so whoooo knows. it's all for fun!

about 11 i think:shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama x
the sd may not be evaaps - mine were very greyish but visible at 9dpo the at 13dpo they were purple.... i have everything crossed for you x


----------



## mamadonna

thanks jeffsar,i'll do another in the morning,cramps are quick uncomfortable tonite so doubt i am


----------



## jeffsar

any update mama? fx'd for you x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar,bfn this moning i have 1 more to do tomorrow keeping my fingers crossed but not looking good :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi everyone :hi: 

Got back about an hour ago and I'm so tired but had to come online to see what had been happening.

*Mamadonna* I hope those tests are the beginning of a bfp. Evaps are so cruel. I've never had any but i've heard people say frers can be bad for them, same as ic's but luckily I've never had them. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

*Erin* Wohoo for the gender scan!!!!! Thats not long away is it. :happydance:

*Jeffsar* you can do the gender test with bicarb of soda. It works the same as the ones you buy (the ph tests). If it fizzes its a boy, if it doesn't its a girl. Its a cheaper was but I'm not sure how accurate.

*Britt* Have you been pram shopping in Chesterfield yet?

AFM... i've had a good weekend but yesterday I started getting shooting pains where I think my right ovary is. I believe I ovulated that side when I fell pregnant so I'm assuming that side is more tender and I'd just done too much. :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs,pleased you had a good weekend,defo think i'm out i'm cramping really bad today,feeling really uncomfortable so on to a july hopefully


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebs,pleased you had a good weekend,defo think i'm out i'm cramping really bad today,feeling really uncomfortable so on to a july hopefully

Awww Mamadonna... I really hope you are wrong but if that nasty :witch: does get you, your predictions could mean you get your bfp from this next cycle. Fingers crossed. 

Well I got my reply on friday finally from psychic star. I onyl got a cheap reading because she said the 2 children she had predicted would be the same but the dates may have changes. Well she said she still sees December for me, that at that time we'll be happy and calm and smiling... so she thinks this could maybe from a scan which would make sense if we are calm as I'm sure till I hit 12 weeks I'll be nothing but a nervous wreck. :dohh: Might just try Gail again and see what she says because I believe her reading for me was right but she only picked up on the baby I ended up losing. :shrug: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls, how is everyone today?

I have had a bad weekend ;(

Basically, I couldnt feel bubs much on Friday, so I called MW, she said to monitor over the next wee while and if still nothing happening call again. So by sat morning I still hadnt felt much and called  they had me go straight through to Aberdeen maternity for monitoring. 

I had some ctg monitoring, blood etc. and an exam  and I am measuring 6 weeks ahead now. they think I have polyhydramnios, which is extra fluid, and would account for why I cant feel baby too well just now. The problem is, why have I got it? It could be nothing, just that I have a lot of fluid  but it could be that there are problems with the babys kidneys or stomach/bladder and it cant recycle the fluid, meaning it just keeps building up. I have a growth scan and specialist apt. tomorrow lunchtime to try see whats going on. 

Keep your fxd for me that bubs is ok, and I am just huge! 

Bump pic for week 28/29 attached  surprising, I have no strecthmarks, those are clothes indents and the marks on my hips were from puberty  how I have managed to get none on this bump Ill never know! x
 



Attached Files:







IMGP9902.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar 

Hope your okay :hugs:

i have lots of faith that bubs is all okay, and like you say it might just be extra fluid in which case baby will be all fine in there.

6 weeks ahead, if this is right what will it mean will they induce you according to that time scale? xx

great bump pic!! you have a lovely lump big but neat and nice xx


----------



## jeffsar

I&#8217;m not sure if they&#8217;ll induce me earlier &#8211; I guess I have to wait and see what they find tomorrow.
I made the mistake of googling polyhydramnios and no I am crapping myself!!!
I haven&#8217;t really put on a lot of weight, which Is why I think the bump looks even bigger, but I got a shock when they said it was measuring 34 wks! 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Im not sure if theyll induce me earlier  I guess I have to wait and see what they find tomorrow.
> I made the mistake of googling polyhydramnios and no I am crapping myself!!!
> I havent really put on a lot of weight, which Is why I think the bump looks even bigger, but I got a shock when they said it was measuring 34 wks!
> 
> How are you feeling? x


i know you cant help but google, but remember the articles that you will read will be the worse case ones we just cant help it, so try not to look into them too much. The thing is, if you are measuring 34 weeks and they want baby out early as a 'just in case' then you know baby is big and strong enough to come so at least you have that option with how baby is measuring. 

Everything will be fine, remember this baby is your strong fighting baby.


im fine thank you, we went shopping on friday but i couldnt walk around for long, the tops of my legs were hurting so bad, i just cant do a full day shopping anymore! but was nice to get out the house. It looks like it is going to be nice tonight so think hubby is going to light the bbq for tea, so gives me a night off from cooking x


----------



## jeffsar

Oooh I love a bbq! My hubby still away so I have no nights off! My little one is being so good though, he says it&#8217;s his job looking after me now!

I tried not to google, but I couldn&#8217;t help it! It&#8217;s not all bad, but it can be linked to chromosome abnormalities too, so of course I am panicking.
Oh me, there has not been much good news around here lately; we need to hear of a bfp! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Oooh I love a bbq! My hubby still away so I have no nights off! My little one is being so good though, he says its his job looking after me now!
> 
> I tried not to google, but I couldnt help it! Its not all bad, but it can be linked to chromosome abnormalities too, so of course I am panicking.
> Oh me, there has not been much good news around here lately; we need to hear of a bfp! x


ahh bless him its nice that he says that about looking after you.


i know its hard not to google and read the worse cases, but i have also read some articles and most actually say in most cases there is nothing to worry about so try not to be worrying to much and get yourself down about it.

did you have a test for chromosome abnormalities? xx


----------



## jeffsar

Yeah, I had downs screening and it came back low risk 1:100,000 and I had the anomaly scan at 20 weeks which didn&#8217;t show anything&#8230;&#8230; I&#8217;m hoping that it&#8217;s just going to be a big baby, or it likes to swim in loads of fluid! At least I have a scan to find out.

Any news on your pram yet? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Yeah, I had downs screening and it came back low risk 1:100,000 and I had the anomaly scan at 20 weeks which didnt show anything Im hoping that its just going to be a big baby, or it likes to swim in loads of fluid! At least I have a scan to find out.
> 
> Any news on your pram yet? x


that sounds like a really low risk, so really you can kinda rule out that as being the problem cant you. And after the anomaly scan you would have thought they would have picked things up from the measurements.

was taylor big when he was born?

yeah did they say they would be able to tell from the scan exactly what is causing it? at least if they can you can stop worrying.


yes, we went to john lewis on friday and i didnt see the pram in blue because silver cross havent released it yet thats why the shops dont have it, but they have a sample material of the colour and it was perfect like a navy blue but not too dark, so i am pricing it up at a few places then gonna order it i think x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Oh Jeffsar... what an awful weekend you have had, especially with your DH being away too. :hugs: I really hope all goes well tomorrow and they can put your mind at rest. I googled it too, to get all the info and it did say that if bubs looks ok on the scan then it is down to just lots of fluid. What a worry you don't need though. :hugs: Didn't Erin say she was carrying alot of fluid towards the end of her pregnancy. Maybe she had something similar? :shrug:

Britt.... :happydance: for ordering your pram! I saw someone walking with one a few streets away last week and they had it in pram mode but not with the carrycot (if that makes sense) and it looked so cute. It was in red which is not a colour I'd have gone for but it did look lovely. x


----------



## jeffsar

I am hoping I can rule it out, yeah. We were always surprised at how low risk we were, as we were told last time we would be high risk, and with me being 5 yrs older, we just assumed high again&#8230;&#8230;

Taylor was normal size, as was my bump! He was 7lb 5oz, so just a wee toot really. They might not be able to tell why, but they will be able to rule out/in any health issues. Plus I have to have a GD test to see if that&#8217;s why baby may be big&#8230;. I&#8217;ll hopefully know tomorrow!

That&#8217;s great news &#8211; I loved one of the blue&#8217;s I saw, I just didn&#8217;t like the other one, and I think it was discountinued anyway&#8230;
Have you tried babybirds? They had a free car seat offer on, meaning all in was £630 and that included the essentials pack and carrycot? x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Oh Jeffsar... what an awful weekend you have had, especially with your DH being away too. :hugs: I really hope all goes well tomorrow and they can put your mind at rest. I googled it too, to get all the info and it did say that if bubs looks ok on the scan then it is down to just lots of fluid. What a worry you don't need though. :hugs: Didn't Erin say she was carrying alot of fluid towards the end of her pregnancy. Maybe she had something similar? :shrug:
> 
> Britt.... :happydance: for ordering your pram! I saw someone walking with one a few streets away last week and they had it in pram mode but not with the carrycot (if that makes sense) and it looked so cute. It was in red which is not a colour I'd have gone for but it did look lovely. x

thanks hun xx
i forgot erin said that, i must ask her.....
how are you? lovely weekend? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Oh Jeffsar... what an awful weekend you have had, especially with your DH being away too. :hugs: I really hope all goes well tomorrow and they can put your mind at rest. I googled it too, to get all the info and it did say that if bubs looks ok on the scan then it is down to just lots of fluid. What a worry you don't need though. :hugs: Didn't Erin say she was carrying alot of fluid towards the end of her pregnancy. Maybe she had something similar? :shrug:
> 
> Britt.... :happydance: for ordering your pram! I saw someone walking with one a few streets away last week and they had it in pram mode but not with the carrycot (if that makes sense) and it looked so cute. It was in red which is not a colour I'd have gone for but it did look lovely. x
> 
> thanks hun xx
> i forgot erin said that, i must ask her.....
> how are you? lovely weekend? xClick to expand...

Yeah... its worth an ask. I just remember her saying she was carrying a hell of alot of fluid so you might find she went though it too. I think sometimes it helps to talk to someone who has gone through the same worries doesn't it?

I'm ok. Had a pretty good weekend. It was rainy friday night but except for one downpour on Saturday it was quite nice all weekend. I think I did too much though... :blush: On saturday I started having shooting pains when I walked on my right hand side where I ov'd last and then yesterday after more walking and feeling a bit tender on my right I started bleeding a bit again. I think that everything in there is just really tender and I aggravated it by doing so much. This morning I was really dizzy though and still feel tender so I'm taking it easy for a few days and seeing if it passes. :shrug: x


----------



## britt24

Morning Ebs!! Hope you had a lovely weekend away.

i have looked on its a baby.com and they can do the lot including car seat for 672.50 but i will look at that other site as well see what they price up like.

This is the breakdown 

pushchair including accessories - 420 
carrycot - 140
car seat - 112.50

x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> Morning Ebs!! Hope you had a lovely weekend away.
> 
> i have looked on its a baby.com and they can do the lot including car seat for 672.50 but i will look at that other site as well see what they price up like.
> 
> This is the breakdown
> 
> pushchair including accessories - 420
> carrycot - 140
> car seat - 112.50
> 
> x

https://www.babybirds.co.uk/shop/silver-cross-surf-pram-system-p-3489.html

call them, they are £630 all in x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Oh Jeffsar... what an awful weekend you have had, especially with your DH being away too. :hugs: I really hope all goes well tomorrow and they can put your mind at rest. I googled it too, to get all the info and it did say that if bubs looks ok on the scan then it is down to just lots of fluid. What a worry you don't need though. :hugs: Didn't Erin say she was carrying alot of fluid towards the end of her pregnancy. Maybe she had something similar? :shrug:
> 
> Britt.... :happydance: for ordering your pram! I saw someone walking with one a few streets away last week and they had it in pram mode but not with the carrycot (if that makes sense) and it looked so cute. It was in red which is not a colour I'd have gone for but it did look lovely. x
> 
> thanks hun xx
> i forgot erin said that, i must ask her.....
> how are you? lovely weekend? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... its worth an ask. I just remember her saying she was carrying a hell of alot of fluid so you might find she went though it too. I think sometimes it helps to talk to someone who has gone through the same worries doesn't it?
> 
> I'm ok. Had a pretty good weekend. It was rainy friday night but except for one downpour on Saturday it was quite nice all weekend. I think I did too much though... :blush: On saturday I started having shooting pains when I walked on my right hand side where I ov'd last and then yesterday after more walking and feeling a bit tender on my right I started bleeding a bit again. I think that everything in there is just really tender and I aggravated it by doing so much. This morning I was really dizzy though and still feel tender so I'm taking it easy for a few days and seeing if it passes. :shrug: xClick to expand...


when have you got an fs apt? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Oh Jeffsar... what an awful weekend you have had, especially with your DH being away too. :hugs: I really hope all goes well tomorrow and they can put your mind at rest. I googled it too, to get all the info and it did say that if bubs looks ok on the scan then it is down to just lots of fluid. What a worry you don't need though. :hugs: Didn't Erin say she was carrying alot of fluid towards the end of her pregnancy. Maybe she had something similar? :shrug:
> 
> Britt.... :happydance: for ordering your pram! I saw someone walking with one a few streets away last week and they had it in pram mode but not with the carrycot (if that makes sense) and it looked so cute. It was in red which is not a colour I'd have gone for but it did look lovely. x
> 
> thanks hun xx
> i forgot erin said that, i must ask her.....
> how are you? lovely weekend? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... its worth an ask. I just remember her saying she was carrying a hell of alot of fluid so you might find she went though it too. I think sometimes it helps to talk to someone who has gone through the same worries doesn't it?
> 
> I'm ok. Had a pretty good weekend. It was rainy friday night but except for one downpour on Saturday it was quite nice all weekend. I think I did too much though... :blush: On saturday I started having shooting pains when I walked on my right hand side where I ov'd last and then yesterday after more walking and feeling a bit tender on my right I started bleeding a bit again. I think that everything in there is just really tender and I aggravated it by doing so much. This morning I was really dizzy though and still feel tender so I'm taking it easy for a few days and seeing if it passes. :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> when have you got an fs apt? xxClick to expand...

20th July. The nurse in the hospital when I had my ERCP got me an appointment back with the FS. Just got to try and lose my weight again. :dohh: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

how are you getting on with that hun? xx


----------



## jeffsar

I am so disgusted by some people on this site!! I had to comment on one post in second tri&#8230;..
The original poster was explaining that her cousin is pregnant and she was a bit miffed as it had taken the focus off her baby, but said how she knew she was being silly, and she didn&#8217;t mean to feel that way but couldn&#8217;t help it. So most people just said it was still special, and not to worry etc etc. and then BAM this woman calls her nasty and evil, and someone else declares how woman like her are awful and should be ashamed etc&#8230; really long rants at her!

I have had enough!! We may not all agree, but to make it a personal attack on someone is just awful! I posted that I thought this site was getting out of hand, but no one has replied yet! I am waiting for the backlash! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> how are you getting on with that hun? xx

I started again today so need to reset my ticker. :dohh: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> I am so disgusted by some people on this site!! I had to comment on one post in second tri..
> The original poster was explaining that her cousin is pregnant and she was a bit miffed as it had taken the focus off her baby, but said how she knew she was being silly, and she didnt mean to feel that way but couldnt help it. So most people just said it was still special, and not to worry etc etc. and then BAM this woman calls her nasty and evil, and someone else declares how woman like her are awful and should be ashamed etc really long rants at her!
> 
> I have had enough!! We may not all agree, but to make it a personal attack on someone is just awful! I posted that I thought this site was getting out of hand, but no one has replied yet! I am waiting for the backlash! x

Good for you. I'd report the nasty woman too and get admin involved. Its sad when people can't just talk about how they feel without someone jumping down their throats. :nope: x


----------



## jeffsar

my mum started scottish slimmers this time instead of ww, and she has lost 17 lbs so far...... she reackons the checks are easier to work out than points - i'm not sure, think i might stick with ww after baby is here! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Oh Jeffsar... what an awful weekend you have had, especially with your DH being away too. :hugs: I really hope all goes well tomorrow and they can put your mind at rest. I googled it too, to get all the info and it did say that if bubs looks ok on the scan then it is down to just lots of fluid. What a worry you don't need though. :hugs: Didn't Erin say she was carrying alot of fluid towards the end of her pregnancy. Maybe she had something similar? :shrug:
> 
> Britt.... :happydance: for ordering your pram! I saw someone walking with one a few streets away last week and they had it in pram mode but not with the carrycot (if that makes sense) and it looked so cute. It was in red which is not a colour I'd have gone for but it did look lovely. x
> 
> thanks hun xx
> i forgot erin said that, i must ask her.....
> how are you? lovely weekend? xClick to expand...

Hey girls! Sorry I've been away, we had a busy weekend, but I hate that I don't get any email notifications from this site if I don't get online to read the last notification I got.. I must have checked my email on my phone but I didn't get online on here to actually read the message afterwards, so I didn't get any notifications, which makes me forget to check in!! :( 

Anyway, Jeffsar, I didn't have what you're talking about, I was just retaining water, causing swelling in my face/legs/feet, etc.. I was very close to being diagnosed with preeclampsia.. Sorry I can't help you out! It all seems so weird because it seems like extra fluid would be a good thing! haha. ahh, I hope things are going to be fine with the bubs, I'm sure they are :) That is a very large bump, but look how tiny the rest of you is! sheesh!! 

I'm 17 weeks today and I am really longing to start feeling the baby move!! I would have thought that I would have by now! I felt Lexi at 19 weeks and 3 days, and they say you feel your second one earlier.. lalala... sit and wait I suppose.. :coffee:

mamadonna, still watching out for your BFP! :) 

ebs, good luck with your weight loss! I always liked WW too.. 

britt, I know you all have different terms for things over there, but that sounds like a lot of money to pay for a stroller, carseat, and I don't know what a carrycot is... but I think I got a whole travel set for $200.. and you're talking close to $1300 for what you got! whew! I dont' know the differences though.. lol. I'm sure yours are more high-end and gorgeous :)


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all just thought id quickly pop in 2 let u know af. Arrived vis mornin,i'm totally gutted but really didn't expect any different:cry:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> my mum started scottish slimmers this time instead of ww, and she has lost 17 lbs so far...... she reackons the checks are easier to work out than points - i'm not sure, think i might stick with ww after baby is here! x

Wow! How long did it take her to lose that? Has she got alot to lose?

I think I like sticking to what I know. Once you know those points off by heart its hard to start a new diet and figure everything out again differently isn't it?

Good luck with your appointment today Jeffsar. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

*Mamadonna* So sorry to hear AF got you... :hugs: Its just not fair. Looks like this cycle is the one then judging by those predictions. :winkwink:

*Erin* That pram that Britt was talking about was actually a bargain at that price for us over here. High end is more like a Stokke which would be about £1000 or if you wanted a really vintage looking pram you can be looking at £1200 without a car seat or anything. We get ripped off for everything in the UK. A car seat alone would probably cost the equivelant of $200. :nope:

*Jeffsar* As I said before... good luck for today. I have everything crossed that bubs is ok. :hugs:

*Britt* :hi:

*AFM* Changed my ticker and I have 18lbs to lose to get to a bmi of 34 incase the FS wants to give me clomid. A long shot but I'm going to try my hardest. xxxxxxxx


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone!!

Hope your all okay

sorry that AF got you Mamadonna :hugs:

Jeffsar - hope everything goes alright today thinking about you and bubs xx

Hi Ebs! how are you today?? 

Erin - for that price i will get the pushchair that is on the 2nd pic attached and the carrycot is the 1st pic, this goes onto the frame instead of the pushchair for the first few months and then the car seat, but all in the blue colour of the last pic. x
 



Attached Files:







pushchair.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 16









carrycot.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 0









blue.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ebony2010

Morning Britt :hi:

I'm ok thanks. Hows you?

The more I see that pram, the more I like it... lol.. While I was away this weekend there were loads of people with prams/pushchairs so I was having a look to see what people had. One woman had a quinny in a lovely pattern I'd never seen before and I'm not usually a fan of quinny's but it did look nice. Had a look online yesterday and couldn't even find a pic on google images or anything even like it on ebay. :shrug: I think I have a pram addiction! :haha: When I was pregnant I got myself really wound up one day because I had looked at so many prams but couldn't decide what I really liked. :haha: If you hadn't gone for the surf... what would have been your 2nd choice? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning Britt :hi:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Hows you?
> 
> The more I see that pram, the more I like it... lol.. While I was away this weekend there were loads of people with prams/pushchairs so I was having a look to see what people had. One woman had a quinny in a lovely pattern I'd never seen before and I'm not usually a fan of quinny's but it did look nice. Had a look online yesterday and couldn't even find a pic on google images or anything even like it on ebay. :shrug: I think I have a pram addiction! :haha: When I was pregnant I got myself really wound up one day because I had looked at so many prams but couldn't decide what I really liked. :haha: If you hadn't gone for the surf... what would have been your 2nd choice? x


Im fine thank you, im thinking little man must have moved into a new position cos i woke up this morning and realised i had sleot right through without back or side ache and didnt have any this morning either. which is good, as long as he isnt getting into position yet! lol

i am like that, you seem to notice peoples prams more dont you. Im not sure to be honest, cos i have looked at loads and this was the one when i saw it, i was like thats the pram! so i havent looked at any more in the same way to be honest. Maybe i would have done if it was a girl, cos there are some lovely girlie prams out x


----------



## jeffsar

Hiya girls! 

I am trying not to panic, but getting nervous!

Britt, I do love that pram, I may have to go have another look at it, lol! Did you call that website I gave you? They give the car seat free, so you&#8217;d save a bit x

Hiya ebs, 18lbs is do-able &#8211; I agree, stick to what you know with ww!

Erin, thanks for your help, I won&#8217;t know exactly what the cause is until later, but hopefully nothing too major.

Mama, so sorry AF got you, but at least you have a cycle and you can get going! Plus, predictions look good. 

xx


----------



## ebony2010

*Britt* I think thats it. Because I thought I was having a girl I wanted something girly but if I'd had a boy i'd have gone for something a bit more boyish like you have. I'll just have to keep looking and see what takes my fancy. So far I really like the M&P Skate but I have plenty of time for more window shopping.

*Jeffsar* What time is your appointment? Do you have someone to go with you? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

Its at 12pm. Nope, all on my tod, so hopefully its all ok or Ill be a mess! Didnt think I should take Taylor incase anything is wrong x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Its at 12pm. Nope, all on my tod, so hopefully its all ok or Ill be a mess! Didnt think I should take Taylor incase anything is wrong x

Oh Jeffsar.... I'm sorry you're going on your own. You must so be so scared. :hugs: I will be thinking of you... :hugs: xxx


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> Hi all just thought id quickly pop in 2 let u know af. Arrived vis mornin,i'm totally gutted but really didn't expect any different:cry:

aww, I'm so sorry - I know you were expecting her arrival, but it's still tough when she actually shows :( at least you got one fresh cycle out of the way, and now you're ready to go!! FX'd!



britt24 said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Hope your all okay
> 
> sorry that AF got you Mamadonna :hugs:
> 
> Jeffsar - hope everything goes alright today thinking about you and bubs xx
> 
> Hi Ebs! how are you today??
> 
> Erin - for that price i will get the pushchair that is on the 2nd pic attached and the carrycot is the 1st pic, this goes onto the frame instead of the pushchair for the first few months and then the car seat, but all in the blue colour of the last pic. x

oh wow! I know ours look a lot different but this carseat fits in the stroller - it just snaps in the front of the stroller, and you can use it in your car as well.. all for $300.. like 150 for you.. its so terrible you guys get ripped off! you should all buy them from US sites and have them shipped to my house and I can ship them to you, so you'd just pay extra shipping costs but my gosh it'll save you 1200!! (sorry I dont know how to make the L$ sign, lol)
here is our version:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4389468




ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s at 12pm&#8230;. Nope, all on my tod, so hopefully it&#8217;s all ok or I&#8217;ll be a mess! Didn&#8217;t think I should take Taylor incase anything is wrong x
> 
> Oh Jeffsar.... I'm sorry you're going on your own. You must so be so scared. :hugs: I will be thinking of you... :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I agree, hope everything is ok for you!! :hugs:


----------



## britt24

Hi Erin
Yep we do get ripped off, thats why whenever we come over to america we always stock up on clothes etc cos of the tax it is so much cheaper. But we are used to it now.

how are you today?

jeffsar - hope everything is going okay for you, i havent rung them yet i will give them a ring today or tomorrow to get a price. The only thing is we have a ford focus, and the silver cross carseat doesnt fit in our car the seat belt isnt long enough, so i need to check if they will do the maxi cosi in the deal rather than the silver cross.

Ebs - i like the m&s skate as well, i like most of m&s prams etc to be honest 
x


----------



## jeffsar

Hiya girls, thats me back and..

Good news!!! I have a Chubber, Lol!!
Baby is perfectly healthy, all organs working well, its just big! I do have extra fluid, but it is in proportion to a big baby, so they are not overly concerned. Baby is still in the normal range, just right at the top, so I will continue to have growth scans every two weeks just to monitor, and to make a birth plan  as I am quite small, they wont let me deliver a massive baby naturally, but we are still hopeful it wont come to that. 

I have a GD test tomorrow just to rule it out as it can sometimes cause babies to grow larger, but they expect it to be negative. 

I am so happy!!!

Here are some pics of the babies face  what are your gueses now girls?? I think I am having a boy!
 



Attached Files:







21-06-2011 12 52 49 (2).jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hiya girls, thats me back and..
> 
> Good news!!! I have a Chubber, Lol!!
> Baby is perfectly healthy, all organs working well, its just big! I do have extra fluid, but it is in proportion to a big baby, so they are not overly concerned. Baby is still in the normal range, just right at the top, so I will continue to have growth scans every two weeks just to monitor, and to make a birth plan  as I am quite small, they wont let me deliver a massive baby naturally, but we are still hopeful it wont come to that.
> 
> I have a GD test tomorrow just to rule it out as it can sometimes cause babies to grow larger, but they expect it to be negative.
> 
> I am so happy!!!
> 
> Here are some pics of the babies face  what are your gueses now girls?? I think I am having a boy!



:happydance: yey thats great news i just seen you had posted, and before looking i was thinking please let everything be okay, im so pleased!! 

and i am going to say team blue as well i think

you were saying how big you felt from early on so thats why if little one is a chubber lol bless the little bubs. xx


----------



## jeffsar

Thanks Britt! I was so scared but she spent ages looking at the measurements and functions and is really pleased! She showed me everything, baby is head very low down with legs crossed at the ankles. I looked for any boy bits but couldn&#8217;t see any, but I think the face picture looks like a boy!

So relieved!

I saw you commented on the thread in second tri &#8211; it&#8217;s crazy isn&#8217;t it?! x


----------



## ebony2010

Awww Jeffsar.... I am so pleased for you that all is well and its just that you have a big baby in there. :hugs: you must be beyond relieved. 

I have to say I'm sticking to team pink as I've said girl all along. Have you got any bicarb? you could do a gender test. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Thanks Britt! I was so scared but she spent ages looking at the measurements and functions and is really pleased! She showed me everything, baby is head very low down with legs crossed at the ankles. I looked for any boy bits but couldnt see any, but I think the face picture looks like a boy!
> 
> So relieved!
> 
> I saw you commented on the thread in second tri  its crazy isnt it?! x


yeah i think some people are so nasty, and you have to understand on here people emotions and feelings are mixed up and different so to me you comment with support or dont comment a lot of threads just make me angry when people are so horrible.

what position is baby in at the min did they say when you say low do you mean head right down? xx


----------



## jeffsar

Ebs, I thought I had done that test, and it said girl, then I realised I had peed on baking powder instead of bi card, hahahaha! I&#8217;ll need to get some x


----------



## jeffsar

head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Ebs, I thought I had done that test, and it said girl, then I realised I had peed on baking powder instead of bi card, hahahaha! Ill need to get some x

:rofl: Someone else said they did that and it fizzed up everywhere! :rofl:



jeffsar said:


> head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
> they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! x

Ooooh baby jeffsar is coming early!!!!! If :baby: keeps on growing big will they start you off early? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
> they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! x

ooh so at least baby is right way then, august how exciting not at all to wait now!!

jeffsar - when are you washing all babies clothes? i was wondering when to do minex


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> Hiya girls, thats me back and..
> 
> Good news!!! I have a Chubber, Lol!!
> Baby is perfectly healthy, all organs working well, its just big! I do have extra fluid, but it is in proportion to a big baby, so they are not overly concerned. Baby is still in the normal range, just right at the top, so I will continue to have growth scans every two weeks just to monitor, and to make a birth plan  as I am quite small, they wont let me deliver a massive baby naturally, but we are still hopeful it wont come to that.
> 
> I have a GD test tomorrow just to rule it out as it can sometimes cause babies to grow larger, but they expect it to be negative.
> 
> I am so happy!!!
> 
> Here are some pics of the babies face  what are your gueses now girls?? I think I am having a boy!

oh so glad things are good!! I really still think girl for you for some reason. I dont think you can tell a baby's gender by their face even out of the womb let alone in an u/s! lol some newborn's are girls and look like boys still! Lexi got called a boy a lot when she was a baby, even when in head to toe pink! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
> they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! x
> 
> ooh so at least baby is right way then, august how exciting not at all to wait now!!
> 
> jeffsar - when are you washing all babies clothes? i was wondering when to do minexClick to expand...

What baby clothes  I have none lol!!
Britt, I have done nada  I really need to get my finger out! 
Last time, I had everything washed the week of my due date  I think it defeats the purpose a bit if you do it too early, does that make sense?


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls, thats me back and..
> 
> Good news!!! I have a Chubber, Lol!!
> Baby is perfectly healthy, all organs working well, its just big! I do have extra fluid, but it is in proportion to a big baby, so they are not overly concerned. Baby is still in the normal range, just right at the top, so I will continue to have growth scans every two weeks just to monitor, and to make a birth plan  as I am quite small, they wont let me deliver a massive baby naturally, but we are still hopeful it wont come to that.
> 
> I have a GD test tomorrow just to rule it out as it can sometimes cause babies to grow larger, but they expect it to be negative.
> 
> I am so happy!!!
> 
> Here are some pics of the babies face  what are your gueses now girls?? I think I am having a boy!
> 
> oh so glad things are good!! I really still think girl for you for some reason. I dont think you can tell a baby's gender by their face even out of the womb let alone in an u/s! lol some newborn's are girls and look like boys still! Lexi got called a boy a lot when she was a baby, even when in head to toe pink! :haha:Click to expand...

totally agree, if you put blue clothes on a baby girl, it looks like a boy and vice versa! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Ebs, I thought I had done that test, and it said girl, then I realised I had peed on baking powder instead of bi card, hahahaha! Ill need to get some x
> 
> :rofl: Someone else said they did that and it fizzed up everywhere! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
> they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooh baby jeffsar is coming early!!!!! If :baby: keeps on growing big will they start you off early? xClick to expand...

Thats the plan ebs  they will monitor the growth and decide a bot nearer the time if they will induce early etc  heres hoping! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
> they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! x
> 
> ooh so at least baby is right way then, august how exciting not at all to wait now!!
> 
> jeffsar - when are you washing all babies clothes? i was wondering when to do minexClick to expand...
> 
> What baby clothes  I have none lol!!
> Britt, I have done nada  I really need to get my finger out!
> Last time, I had everything washed the week of my due date  I think it defeats the purpose a bit if you do it too early, does that make sense?Click to expand...



lol 
i have forgot i was going to message you my lists wasnt i, i will find them out and send them you tomorrow!

i need to get my hospital list out, i have just ordered my joggers and some vests and nightware so when they come i am packing lol.

yeah i dont want to do them too early, but i dont want to leave it too late and he come early and have no clothes washed. Maybe i will wait until 34 weeks or something like that x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
> they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! x
> 
> ooh so at least baby is right way then, august how exciting not at all to wait now!!
> 
> jeffsar - when are you washing all babies clothes? i was wondering when to do minexClick to expand...
> 
> What baby clothes  I have none lol!!
> Britt, I have done nada  I really need to get my finger out!
> Last time, I had everything washed the week of my due date  I think it defeats the purpose a bit if you do it too early, does that make sense?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> i have forgot i was going to message you my lists wasnt i, i will find them out and send them you tomorrow!
> 
> i need to get my hospital list out, i have just ordered my joggers and some vests and nightware so when they come i am packing lol.
> 
> yeah i dont want to do them too early, but i dont want to leave it too late and he come early and have no clothes washed. Maybe i will wait until 34 weeks or something like that xClick to expand...

just a little advice- don't wash EVERYTHING all at once, because some babies are born bigger and don't fit in newborn clothes, or born smaller and it won't be the right season by the time they fit in their newborn clothes, etc. I would wash maybe 5 outfits, that way you'll have enough for a few days until you can do the laundry after you see what size they actually are. I got sooooo many newborn baby clothes given to me and a lot of them didn't even get worn, but since I washed them and took the tags off, I couldnt' take them back to the store! It would have been nice to at least get money back for them so I could buy something that would have been the perfect size!


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> head is right down, but not engaged....yet!
> they said to expect baby in august, which is good news! x
> 
> ooh so at least baby is right way then, august how exciting not at all to wait now!!
> 
> jeffsar - when are you washing all babies clothes? i was wondering when to do minexClick to expand...
> 
> What baby clothes  I have none lol!!
> Britt, I have done nada  I really need to get my finger out!
> Last time, I had everything washed the week of my due date  I think it defeats the purpose a bit if you do it too early, does that make sense?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> i have forgot i was going to message you my lists wasnt i, i will find them out and send them you tomorrow!
> 
> i need to get my hospital list out, i have just ordered my joggers and some vests and nightware so when they come i am packing lol.
> 
> yeah i dont want to do them too early, but i dont want to leave it too late and he come early and have no clothes washed. Maybe i will wait until 34 weeks or something like that xClick to expand...

i would honestly just do a few and see what happens - i agree with erin, i wasted a lot of clothes! x


----------



## britt24

to be honest i havent spent a fortune on clothes i have only bought a few outfits then a few packs of vests, and the vests were from asda so were only a couple of pound a pack. I wanted to wait until he was here and me and oh are both off work together then we can go shopping and get him some clothes depending on his size. I think i have got 5 outfits, a pram suit and a jacket and about 10 baby grows and then vests x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar i love the scan pics,i think i'm swaying towards :blue:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone today? 

Mamadonna.... hope you're feeling better now that AF has been here a few days. CD1 can be such a hard day to go through even without what you have been through but hopefully you're moving past it and concentrating on the cycle ahead. :hugs:

Well my temps are still high but I got a very faint bfp yesterday so I'm nearly out of hcg. :shrug: I've posted to ask if this is normal but no doubt I'll be googling all day until I find enough people the same to convince me its normal. :haha: Getting sticky cm so hoping ewcm is just around the corner. :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone hope your all okay

Ebs - thats good news about cm and test, sounds like you just around the corner from getting back on track and to that BFP! 

how has the dieting gone, i noticed you said you wanted to start a fresh yesterday? xx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> hi jeffsar i love the scan pics,i think i'm swaying towards :blue:

totally agree mama! how are you? x


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls! 

Hope everyone is well today.

AFM, I am NOT GOOD, lol! 
I fasted last night and this morning and went for my gd test. So they took bloods at half 8, and then made me drink a whole mugful of liquid icing sugar! It was the most vile thing I have ever tasted! I have to go back at 11 to get bloods done again and then the specialist will explain the results next week. I feel so sick!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today.
> 
> AFM, I am NOT GOOD, lol!
> I fasted last night and this morning and went for my gd test. So they took bloods at half 8, and then made me drink a whole mugful of liquid icing sugar! It was the most vile thing I have ever tasted! I have to go back at 11 to get bloods done again and then the specialist will explain the results next week. I feel so sick!! x


oh no that doesnt sound nice at all! poor you!

so when you go back you wont know anything until next week? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone hope your all okay
> 
> Ebs - thats good news about cm and test, sounds like you just around the corner from getting back on track and to that BFP!
> 
> how has the dieting gone, i noticed you said you wanted to start a fresh yesterday? xx

The diet went will till the afternoon so its a fresh start again today but i'm determind to get back on track. :blush:

Going to take another test today and check its out of my system. Hope so. I know alot of people wait until first AF to ttc but I just can't. xxx



jeffsar said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today.
> 
> AFM, I am NOT GOOD, lol!
> I fasted last night and this morning and went for my gd test. So they took bloods at half 8, and then made me drink a whole mugful of liquid icing sugar! It was the most vile thing I have ever tasted! I have to go back at 11 to get bloods done again and then the specialist will explain the results next week. I feel so sick!! x

Ugh... Jeffsar that sounds awful. Hopefully everything comes back ok though. x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar have you bee tracking your weight?? i weighed me this morning i have put a total of 2 stone!! and i still have 14 weeks to go on friday.


ebs - i cant blame you for not wanting to wait, and if you can catch ovulation there is no reason to wait. Your cycles were always the same and cos your temping you should be able to try before your AF. I think a lot of people wait when they say have unpredictable cycles.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar have you bee tracking your weight?? i weighed me this morning i have put a total of 2 stone!! and i still have 14 weeks to go on friday.
> 
> 
> ebs - i cant blame you for not wanting to wait, and if you can catch ovulation there is no reason to wait. Your cycles were always the same and cos your temping you should be able to try before your AF. I think a lot of people wait when they say have unpredictable cycles.
> 
> xx

Yeah I agree. Sometimes they recommend it for healing but sometimes I've heard people say its just for dating too. :shrug:

2 stone! You don't look like it from your pics. Alot of it must be baby and water. :shrug: You'll lose that in no time after. Did you say you'll be going back to WW? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> jeffsar have you bee tracking your weight?? i weighed me this morning i have put a total of 2 stone!! and i still have 14 weeks to go on friday.
> 
> 
> ebs - i cant blame you for not wanting to wait, and if you can catch ovulation there is no reason to wait. Your cycles were always the same and cos your temping you should be able to try before your AF. I think a lot of people wait when they say have unpredictable cycles.
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah I agree. Sometimes they recommend it for healing but sometimes I've heard people say its just for dating too. :shrug:
> 
> 2 stone! You don't look like it from your pics. Alot of it must be baby and water. :shrug: You'll lose that in no time after. Did you say you'll be going back to WW? xClick to expand...


yep 2 stone, its strange isnt it before i weighed me i felt alright now i suddenly feel big since knowing what i have gained!

yes defo going back to ww, i have 10 week off work so if i feel alright i am going to go straight away and little man can come with me so thats alright. And i am going to walk every day then walk to ww on a tuesday night i was thinking in 10 weeks 2 lb a week 20 pound thats really good so hopefully it will come off that easy x


----------



## jeffsar

Britt, i haven't been keeping a track at all!! however, i know my start weight, and they weighed me in hospital on saturday, and i think i am up 1.5 stone. remember though, i was so sick to start with i culdn't eat for 4 months! 

ebs, i would start as soon as you get a + opk - have ypu any left? i think i might......


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yep 2 stone, its strange isnt it before i weighed me i felt alright now i suddenly feel big since knowing what i have gained!
> 
> yes defo going back to ww, i have 10 week off work so if i feel alright i am going to go straight away and little man can come with me so thats alright. And i am going to walk every day then walk to ww on a tuesday night i was thinking in 10 weeks 2 lb a week 20 pound thats really good so hopefully it will come off that easy x

Its all in the mind isn't it. If it was all just normal weight you'd be 2 sizes bigger in clothes and you only went up one to accomodate your bump didn't you? You still look small to me on your pics. :thumbup:

Yeah when you think of it that way it will fall off really quickly. xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Britt, i haven't been keeping a track at all!! however, i know my start weight, and they weighed me in hospital on saturday, and i think i am up 1.5 stone. remember though, i was so sick to start with i culdn't eat for 4 months!
> 
> ebs, i would start as soon as you get a + opk - have ypu any left? i think i might......

Yeah I bought 30 last week and have started them 3 days ago so I'm just going to do the daily and keep an eye on them, plus temping so I know whats happening. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar - oh yeah were as me i havent stopped eating all the way through lol i am hoping it might slow down a bit now i have had a good start this morning, a bowl of cherios and a banana so a healthy normal breakfast.

Ebs - yeah i have gone up a size but not in trousers just in tops, and about 4 sizes in pants lol but thats for comfort more than anything. I bought some lovely ones other day from tesco lol better than the green spotty ones (not) 

have you tried the pregnancy tests and ovulation tests? if you have enough i would prob do both x


----------



## jeffsar

well so far my breakfast has been icing sugar and water - YUK x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar - oh yeah were as me i havent stopped eating all the way through lol i am hoping it might slow down a bit now i have had a good start this morning, a bowl of cherios and a banana so a healthy normal breakfast.
> 
> Ebs - yeah i have gone up a size but not in trousers just in tops, and about 4 sizes in pants lol but thats for comfort more than anything. I bought some lovely ones other day from tesco lol better than the green spotty ones (not)
> 
> have you tried the pregnancy tests and ovulation tests? if you have enough i would prob do both x

That just proves you're not much bigger then and its mainly bump with your sizes. As for pants... comfort all the way. :haha:

I am doing both opks and hpts at the moment so I can see when I finally get the hcg out of my system and when the lh surge starts. I'm fueling my poas habit again. :happydance: :haha: x



jeffsar said:


> well so far my breakfast has been icing sugar and water - YUK x

Ugh... what a breakfast. I'd be like a hyper kid on that! :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

the baby was going mental ebs!

that's my bloods done, just have to wait and see now x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> the baby was going mental ebs!
> 
> that's my bloods done, just have to wait and see now x

I bet "she" was!!! :winkwink:

I hope the bloods come back ok and you don't to start peeing on those diabetes sticks and what not. What a faff. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

Me too, although in the grand scheme of things it&#8217;s not the worst thing that could happen.

Do you really still think girl?! I honestly think the scans yesterday just look so boyish! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Me too, although in the grand scheme of things its not the worst thing that could happen.
> 
> Do you really still think girl?! I honestly think the scans yesterday just look so boyish! x

Yeah I do. Its weird because from the face ones I can see why you'd think boy but on the sideways one (I think it was the first one) I just got this feeling of girl. I have a friend on here called Nai and I thought she was having a boy for ages but when I saw her scans I thought girl. I stuck with boy because that is what I'd always thought but she is having a girl. Could have just been a lucky guess. :shrug:

oooh I've just ordered another Gail reading! :haha: Couldn't resist but that is my last. :blush: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

haha, i wanted a gender reading, but apart from 'aimee' i don't know any that do.......
i may go have a look on ebay x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, i wanted a gender reading, but apart from 'aimee' i don't know any that do.......
> i may go have a look on ebay x

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Readings-Mary-/170657590214?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&var=&hash=item6d701b4a32

This is the lady who did the spells. :thumbup: x


----------



## jeffsar

i'll go have a look at her! x


----------



## jeffsar

ok, help me decide!

I'm not doing both, as hubby has me rationed until the weekend, lol! so, i either buy a reading from Mary on baby Gender & labour story for £7 or i buy the Intelligender test for £12.33.

who wins, you decide!! x


----------



## britt24

I got a reading yesterday from ebay, all she asked for was my name and dob and this was her response today, i have asked a couple of questions on this i cant relate to so we will see what she says i have marked my comments in red 


Hi Laura,

Please find your reading as requested. I do hope it will help you.

The first thing that impressed me was seeing a lot of teddy bears around you for some reason and I dont know if this means anything to you? (i was wondering if this was to do with me being pregnant) I am also aware of spirit very much around you and I sense that you are a very spiritual young lady yourself. I see 3 people around you from the other side, a lady and gentleman each holding a hand of a child standing in between the pair of them. I sense a little girl with this couple who I believe to be man and wife and both were not too old at their passing. I do hope that you can place the spirit here as they are very maternal towards you and I get a very strong bond and a nice feeling of comfort and warmth coming in for you. (im not sure on this, i lost my grandma and grandad, my grandma last year and grandad about 10 years ago, but i am unsure on the little girl so i have asked her about this)

In regards to relationships, I sense that you are very much single at this stage in your life. Spirit are giving me the initials H and R, they will be significant to you over the next few months in a positive way and I strongly sense that a new relationship coming in around October time. Certainly a relationship here that will prove to be a very good one. (i have questioned this because obviously im not single and wouldnt imagine me having a new relationship in october just as baby is born??)

You are quite a light hearted person Laura and many people admire that in you. I see that you do not rush in where angels fear to tread, you bide your time over things and you have such an easy going kind nature, yet you are headstrong and always know what it is you want and where you want to be.

In the not too distant future, I see a change of residence coming up for you.(we are looking at houses at the minute hoping to move in the next year or so) 

A seperation will resolve itself with a coming back together, I feel this is for a female close to you. (not sure on this so wil have to see)

Career wise there are some really good changes coming in very much to your advantage and I do see a lot of stability within your working life in the long term.

Financially, you are just beginning to lay solid ground for your future and this will continue very much into the long term future. I get a lot of material and emotional contentment with you Laura and it is a priviledge

There is such a lot of travel for you, as you go through life, in business and in pleasure, ancient sites are hitting me here, my goodness you will be visitng many of those places.

There you are Laura, if you have any questions or concerns about this reading, please contact me and I will do everything I can to help you.

God Bless,

Michelle


i will see what she puts back and let you know, it does seem a good detailed reading but the parts i cant relate to are making me wonder if it is good or not


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> ok, help me decide!
> 
> I'm not doing both, as hubby has me rationed until the weekend, lol! so, i either buy a reading from Mary on baby Gender & labour story for £7 or i buy the Intelligender test for £12.33.
> 
> who wins, you decide!! x


oooh go with the labour story i bet that will be good, i wouldnt mind one of them actually x


----------



## jeffsar

ok britt, i'll go get the reading!! x


----------



## erin7707

I would go with Mary as well. She is the one who did our fertility spells.. I think a labor story would be neat to hear! At least they both have a 50/50 shot of getting the gender right so you might as well go with the cheaper one, and the one that will give you more detail! haha


----------



## britt24

oh god oh god, she has just come back to me, i have asked her about the teddy bears what this can represent, and she said it normally represents a baby being born into the spirit world, now i am all in a muddle what to think about that, does she mean my baby. 

xx


----------



## erin7707

bump picture from today! 17 + 2


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> oh god oh god, she has just come back to me, i have asked her about the teddy bears what this can represent, and she said it normally represents a baby being born into the spirit world, now i am all in a muddle what to think about that, does she mean my baby.
> 
> xx

oh god no, please don't think like that! I don't like her reading! She obviously doesn't pick up on the fact that you're married and having a baby- I don't like her! Don't worry yourself sick, please!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> bump picture from today! 17 + 2
> 
> View attachment 224596

ahh thats a lovely perfect bump! 
x


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> oh god oh god, she has just come back to me, i have asked her about the teddy bears what this can represent, and she said it normally represents a baby being born into the spirit world, now i am all in a muddle what to think about that, does she mean my baby.
> 
> xx
> 
> oh god no, please don't think like that! I don't like her reading! She obviously doesn't pick up on the fact that you're married and having a baby- I don't like her! Don't worry yourself sick, please!Click to expand...


i dont know what to do, shall i ask her something else or just leave it. I wish i hadnt got it now cos its gonna make me think it is connected to this baby. I didnt realise they told you things like that unless they werent connected to u or had already happened. But i cant connect this to anyone else or anything that has happened in the past x


----------



## jeffsar

Erin, you are teeny tiny!!!!!
OMG, you all make me feel like a right hippo!

Britt, her reading was pants! She didnt pick up hubby or baby, she was a con if you ask me.. please, dont fret about it  I dont believe for one minute it means your baby x

Right, I have paid mary, lets she what she says! x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> oh god oh god, she has just come back to me, i have asked her about the teddy bears what this can represent, and she said it normally represents a baby being born into the spirit world, now i am all in a muddle what to think about that, does she mean my baby.
> 
> xx
> 
> oh god no, please don't think like that! I don't like her reading! She obviously doesn't pick up on the fact that you're married and having a baby- I don't like her! Don't worry yourself sick, please!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know what to do, shall i ask her something else or just leave it. I wish i hadnt got it now cos its gonna make me think it is connected to this baby. I didnt realise they told you things like that unless they werent connected to u or had already happened. But i cant connect this to anyone else or anything that has happened in the past xClick to expand...


if i were you, i would tell her she has been totally worng and demand your money back!! she didn't know you are happily married, or pregnant and waffled when you questioned her............. ask for a refund! x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> oh god oh god, she has just come back to me, i have asked her about the teddy bears what this can represent, and she said it normally represents a baby being born into the spirit world, now i am all in a muddle what to think about that, does she mean my baby.
> 
> xx
> 
> oh god no, please don't think like that! I don't like her reading! She obviously doesn't pick up on the fact that you're married and having a baby- I don't like her! Don't worry yourself sick, please!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know what to do, shall i ask her something else or just leave it. I wish i hadnt got it now cos its gonna make me think it is connected to this baby. I didnt realise they told you things like that unless they werent connected to u or had already happened. But i cant connect this to anyone else or anything that has happened in the past xClick to expand...

i'd be way too afraid to investigate that any further. I wouldn't want to hear what she has to say because I'd be afraid I'd stress over it, I would just say that she has no idea what she's talking about. not knowing you're married, not knowing you're pregnant, the guy and the woman with a little girl? just all sounds so weird.


----------



## britt24

Thanks Ladies, i dont think i will question anything else about it just in case she tells me something i really dont want to hear. 

Its like the little girl, we havent had any young girls pass in our family so i really dont know what she means by that.

I think i will put it down to a con and try to forget it, just worries you when you hear something like that with no explanation x


----------



## erin7707

yeah i can't say as I blame you to be a bit put off and worried, but I would just drop it and chalk it up as a loss and try to forget about it. No need to worry :) 

and jeffsar, I feel big for only 17 weeks! lol


----------



## jeffsar

you are tiny, with a cute bump! x


----------



## ebony2010

*Britt* I agree with the others.... it sounds like a con. Not knowing you were pregnant or married just proves she's a con. I'd ask for my money back if I were you. If she was a decent one she wouldn't tell you anything bad anyway. :nope:

*Erin* Cute bump!!!!!!! You look fab. :thumbup:

*Jeffsar* Glad you went with the Mary reading in the end. You can buy some bicarb with the money you saved! :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> yeah i can't say as I blame you to be a bit put off and worried, but I would just drop it and chalk it up as a loss and try to forget about it. No need to worry :)
> 
> and jeffsar, I feel big for only 17 weeks! lol



i have compared your bump to my 17 week and your bigger than i was at 17 weeks.
xx


----------



## britt24

saying that though erin, this is your second isnt it so you should be bigger than me shouldnt you x


----------



## britt24

Erin - i didnt mean that in a bad way about you being bigger than me, i was just comparing to see, didnt want you to think i was saying it in a bad way, cos i wasnt your bump is perfect x


----------



## erin7707

lol britt - you're funny. i suppose i should be bigger with the second one, and i'm bigger than i was with Lexi now, even though my 15 weeks with her looked like my 16.5 weeks with this one, so maybe I just grew overnight last night. lol. i did take another picture at the same time this morning and it looks smaller than the one i posted, what do you think.. haha

this is the one i already posted.



this is the other one from the same time


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> lol britt - you're funny. i suppose i should be bigger with the second one, and i'm bigger than i was with Lexi now, even though my 15 weeks with her looked like my 16.5 weeks with this one, so maybe I just grew overnight last night. lol. i did take another picture at the same time this morning and it looks smaller than the one i posted, what do you think.. haha
> 
> this is the one i already posted.
> View attachment 224609
> 
> 
> 
> this is the other one from the same time
> View attachment 224608


the second one seems to come from higher than the first one, do you feel like you have a proper bump with your top down? i took ages for me to have a noticeable one with my top down, i think mine was about 20 weeks when you could actually notice a proper bump x


----------



## erin7707

yeah, i just look like i ate 20 cupcakes with my shirt down haha


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> yeah, i just look like i ate 20 cupcakes with my shirt down haha


lol, its nice when the first person says to you, when are you due, then your like yes i look pregnant! lol

not long until your scan now, what date is it? and are you finding out the sex x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i just look like i ate 20 cupcakes with my shirt down haha
> 
> 
> lol, its nice when the first person says to you, when are you due, then your like yes i look pregnant! lol
> 
> not long until your scan now, what date is it? and are you finding out the sex xClick to expand...

I did have 2 people notice so far.. but I can tell others are too afraid to say anything for fear I'm just overweight. lol :haha:

July 11 is my scan! and yes, definitely finding out the sex! :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i just look like i ate 20 cupcakes with my shirt down haha
> 
> 
> lol, its nice when the first person says to you, when are you due, then your like yes i look pregnant! lol
> 
> not long until your scan now, what date is it? and are you finding out the sex xClick to expand...
> 
> I did have 2 people notice so far.. but I can tell others are too afraid to say anything for fear I'm just overweight. lol :haha:
> 
> July 11 is my scan! and yes, definitely finding out the sex! :thumbup:Click to expand...

ooh not long at all how exciting, do you think you will be joining my team? x


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... thats not long at all is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll have to show us the scan pics first and let us guess then reveal which team you are on! xxx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i just look like i ate 20 cupcakes with my shirt down haha
> 
> 
> lol, its nice when the first person says to you, when are you due, then your like yes i look pregnant! lol
> 
> not long until your scan now, what date is it? and are you finding out the sex xClick to expand...
> 
> I did have 2 people notice so far.. but I can tell others are too afraid to say anything for fear I'm just overweight. lol :haha:
> 
> July 11 is my scan! and yes, definitely finding out the sex! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh not long at all how exciting, do you think you will be joining my team? xClick to expand...

I kinda do... actually! We'll see!




ebony2010 said:


> Erin... thats not long at all is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll have to show us the scan pics first and let us guess then reveal which team you are on! xxx

haha ok!! Do you want face pics or the potty shot?? :)


----------



## ebony2010

Potty shots!!!!!!! :rofl: No just a normal side shot will do! :rofl: I just wanted to see a pic and guess as we never had your 12w to do that. 

Well its 7pm and I haven't screwed up my diet all day!!! Wooohooo!!!!!!!!! :happydance: This is my day one. :thumbup: Bring on the rest. xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Potty shots!!!!!!! :rofl: No just a normal side shot will do! :rofl: I just wanted to see a pic and guess as we never had your 12w to do that.
> 
> Well its 7pm and I haven't screwed up my diet all day!!! Wooohooo!!!!!!!!! :happydance: This is my day one. :thumbup: Bring on the rest. xxx

hahaha, I'll post the pics they give me, including potty shot ;) 

yayyyyy for day 1 of your diet! starting is the hardest part- keep at 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

girls, you lot crack me up, lol!!! 

Erin, you look like a skinny minny with a very cute bump and britt - you looked exactly the same!! i must say, we are a lovely bunch of ladies on this thread, lol!

But please don't find out what team, it's no fun!!! well, that's not true, it is fun, but i want someone to be on team yellow too!! 

Ebs, i bought the reading, you are a BAD influenece!! 
well done for day one, you'll reach the clomid goal super fast!

mama, how's your day been? x

i'm just back from prenatal yoga, it was v. good - and i managed to stay awake during relaxation, lol! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> girls, you lot crack me up, lol!!!
> 
> Erin, you look like a skinny minny with a very cute bump and britt - you looked exactly the same!! i must say, we are a lovely bunch of ladies on this thread, lol!
> 
> But please don't find out what team, it's no fun!!! well, that's not true, it is fun, but i want someone to be on team yellow too!!
> 
> Ebs, i bought the reading, you are a BAD influenece!!
> well done for day one, you'll reach the clomid goal super fast!
> 
> mama, how's your day been? x
> 
> i'm just back from prenatal yoga, it was v. good - and i managed to stay awake during relaxation, lol! x

I havvvve to find out the gender.. I'm just too impatient! :) 
How is prenatal yoga? Ive been thinking about getting a dvd for it but i didn't know if it was hard or not..


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

erin, prenatal yoga is really good - although it doesn't much feel like exercise! i am used to zumba or running, so to just be breathing and stretching took a bit of getting used to, but i have to say it is very relaxing and it really helps my breathing, so i am sticking with it! 

how is everyone today? 
i am waiting for my mary reading, i think she'll say BOY! x


----------



## britt24

Morning 

I am with you team blue!! i was thinking girl cos of your bad sickness but a girl i know was the same as you really bad, and she has just found out she is having a boy.

yippeee i am in double figures at last!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin all,i just thought id pop on b 4 i go 2 work,i hope all is well,af is on her way out.but not gonna worry myself this month.if it happens it happens:thumbup:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> Mornin all,i just thought id pop on b 4 i go 2 work,i hope all is well,af is on her way out.but not gonna worry myself this month.if it happens it happens:thumbup:

Hi Mamadonna
Hope your okay!
good news about AF nearly gone, good luck on this cycle got everything crossed for you!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Ebs, i bought the reading, you are a BAD influenece!!
> well done for day one, you'll reach the clomid goal super fast!

Haha I can't wait to see what Mary says. :happydance: I'm sticking with girl. She reckons I'll give birth next March which means I have to get pregnant this cycle so we'll get to see how right she is very soon. :thumbup:



britt24 said:


> yippeee i am in double figures at last!! xx

Double figures!!!!! :happydance: Where is the time going???



mamadonna said:


> Mornin all,i just thought id pop on b 4 i go 2 work,i hope all is well,af is on her way out.but not gonna worry myself this month.if it happens it happens:thumbup:

Glad to hear AF is clearing off for you Mamadonna. :hugs: Good way to approach this cycle. Relaxed seems to be the best approach and hopefully it will be your last cycle for a very long time. :hugs:

AFM.... Well I finally got through day one of my diet and just had to jump on the scales which have gone down by 1.5lbs!!!!!! :happydance: I know its mainly water weight but its given me a real boost. Once I have a few days under my belt I always feel more driven to stick to it and not mess up the good work I've done. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ebs!!

Great new on the weight loss, really gives you the push when you see it working doesnt it. 

i seem to have a thing for bananas today i have eaten 3 this morning lol but i suppose they arent bad for me.

i have just had a live chat with the cow and gate team, cos i was working out our money for when baby is here so was trying to work out how much extra our food shopping would be with nappies and milk on top, so wanted to know how much milk i would get out of a tub and how much the babies need new born lol i must have sounded like i didnt knwo anything lol but i am all clued up now! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ebs!!
> 
> Great new on the weight loss, really gives you the push when you see it working doesnt it.
> 
> i seem to have a thing for bananas today i have eaten 3 this morning lol but i suppose they arent bad for me.
> 
> i have just had a live chat with the cow and gate team, cos i was working out our money for when baby is here so was trying to work out how much extra our food shopping would be with nappies and milk on top, so wanted to know how much milk i would get out of a tub and how much the babies need new born lol i must have sounded like i didnt knwo anything lol but i am all clued up now! x

Thanks... yeah it does give you a great push. Can't wait to weigh myself again tomorrow. :haha:

A live chat? Cool. How much will it roughly cost a week then to feel formula? It is much?

Bananas are fab! I seem to lose loads of weight when I'm eating alot of them. I think its because they are more filling than say apples or grapes. :shrug:

Ooh and confession time. I bought another reading. :blush: On here people seem to have good results from a psychic called Ruby (or BabyLove as alot of people call her on here) so I ordered a really cheap reading for £3.?? which is gender and time scale of next baby. :thumbup: 

So thats 2 I'm waiting for now... :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs!!
> 
> Great new on the weight loss, really gives you the push when you see it working doesnt it.
> 
> i seem to have a thing for bananas today i have eaten 3 this morning lol but i suppose they arent bad for me.
> 
> i have just had a live chat with the cow and gate team, cos i was working out our money for when baby is here so was trying to work out how much extra our food shopping would be with nappies and milk on top, so wanted to know how much milk i would get out of a tub and how much the babies need new born lol i must have sounded like i didnt knwo anything lol but i am all clued up now! x
> 
> Thanks... yeah it does give you a great push. Can't wait to weigh myself again tomorrow. :haha:
> 
> A live chat? Cool. How much will it roughly cost a week then to feel formula? It is much?
> 
> Bananas are fab! I seem to lose loads of weight when I'm eating alot of them. I think its because they are more filling than say apples or grapes. :shrug:
> 
> Ooh and confession time. I bought another reading. :blush: On here people seem to have good results from a psychic called Ruby (or BabyLove as alot of people call her on here) so I ordered a really cheap reading for £3.?? which is gender and time scale of next baby. :thumbup:
> 
> So thats 2 I'm waiting for now... :haha: xxxClick to expand...



Well they say newborns feed evert 2 - 3 hours, so i have worked on 2 hours so i know it is the maximum and for a start they start on 2 ounces. And i have worked it out that you get 8 days out of a tub which is about 7 pound so 7 pound a week if they feed every 2 hours so not bad at all i dont think.


ooh cant wait to see what they say, whats there waiting time does it say? xx


----------



## ebony2010

That doesn't sound bad at all cost wise. I had assumed it would be alot more. :thumbup:

Well Gail & ruby both say within 3 working days so I have about 2 more days for Gail and 3 for Ruby. :dohh: They better all say I'm going to fall pregnant straight away. :haha: 

How are you today? Have you disgarded the reading you had? You'd probably be better off getting one from Mary who did the fertility spells if you wanted someone different. :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> That doesn't sound bad at all cost wise. I had assumed it would be alot more. :thumbup:
> 
> Well Gail & ruby both say within 3 working days so I have about 2 more days for Gail and 3 for Ruby. :dohh: They better all say I'm going to fall pregnant straight away. :haha:
> 
> How are you today? Have you disgarded the reading you had? You'd probably be better off getting one from Mary who did the fertility spells if you wanted someone different. :shrug: xxx


no i thought it was going to be more cos i worked it out as 2 ounce of the powder per feed rather than 2ounces in total including powder and water. So i was calculating about 4 tubs plus a week lol and was like wow thats loads. So i thought i better chat to them and see what they say.

hopefully you might get them tomorrow with it being last day before weekend!

im fine thanks, yeah i havent looked into it too much now just forgetting it. Were do i find mary? i might be tempted to have another one x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> no i thought it was going to be more cos i worked it out as 2 ounce of the powder per feed rather than 2ounces in total including powder and water. So i was calculating about 4 tubs plus a week lol and was like wow thats loads. So i thought i better chat to them and see what they say.
> 
> hopefully you might get them tomorrow with it being last day before weekend!
> 
> im fine thanks, yeah i havent looked into it too much now just forgetting it. Were do i find mary? i might be tempted to have another one x

Oh bugger... forgot about the weekend. :dohh: I hate having to wait all over the weekend for a reading. :brat: Fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

This is Mary on ebay...

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Readings-Mary-/170657590214?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&var=&hash=item6d701b4a32 xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Ebs, i bought the reading, you are a BAD influenece!!
> well done for day one, you'll reach the clomid goal super fast!
> 
> Haha I can't wait to see what Mary says. :happydance: I'm sticking with girl. She reckons I'll give birth next March which means I have to get pregnant this cycle so we'll get to see how right she is very soon. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> yippeee i am in double figures at last!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Double figures!!!!! :happydance: Where is the time going???
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Mornin all,i just thought id pop on b 4 i go 2 work,i hope all is well,af is on her way out.but not gonna worry myself this month.if it happens it happens:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear AF is clearing off for you Mamadonna. :hugs: Good way to approach this cycle. Relaxed seems to be the best approach and hopefully it will be your last cycle for a very long time. :hugs:
> 
> AFM.... Well I finally got through day one of my diet and just had to jump on the scales which have gone down by 1.5lbs!!!!!! :happydance: I know its mainly water weight but its given me a real boost. Once I have a few days under my belt I always feel more driven to stick to it and not mess up the good work I've done. xxxClick to expand...

yay!!! That's great!! definitely a great incentive to keep it going!!:thumbup:



ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> no i thought it was going to be more cos i worked it out as 2 ounce of the powder per feed rather than 2ounces in total including powder and water. So i was calculating about 4 tubs plus a week lol and was like wow thats loads. So i thought i better chat to them and see what they say.
> 
> hopefully you might get them tomorrow with it being last day before weekend!
> 
> im fine thanks, yeah i havent looked into it too much now just forgetting it. Were do i find mary? i might be tempted to have another one x
> 
> Oh bugger... forgot about the weekend. :dohh: I hate having to wait all over the weekend for a reading. :brat: Fingers crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> This is Mary on ebay...
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Readings-Mary-/170657590214?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&var=&hash=item6d701b4a32 xxxClick to expand...

I don't think Mary has been right with many predictions of dates, but the spell was what i loved her for!


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah I know you said she is very generous on time scales. I might ask her if she does a pregnancy protection spell for next time. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... got my Gail reading back today. That was quick! :thumbup:

Well she sort of confirmed what Star said. She says I will concieve in September 2011 and Star thought we'd have a scan in December 2011 which would be about right. She also says I'll have another baby at the end of 2013 and I've always been told I'll have another child early 2014 so that ties in but when I had my first reading with her she only saw one child. :shrug: The weird thing is that she predicts a boy then a girl and nearly all my readings have been the other way round. Anyway I've asked her if she's sure about that way round and also about a spirit she mentioned. 

Just to wait for Ruby now. :coffee: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ok, here's the reading - although i am not convinced all of it is right! i mean, they say my baby is 3.5 lbs already!! 

Anyway, see what you think.....

Thank you for allowing me to read for you im most grateful

Gender of baby im seeing a healthy baby boy.

Now im seeing you going into labour at 41 weeks , im seeing labour starting on a thursday morning , you actually wake with contractions and then you make your way to the hospital and get some pain relief im seeing pathadine and a tens machine , as labour progresses you have gas and air.im seeing things happening very quick from arriving at hospital and having baby only takes 3 hours im seeing him being born at 10.00 am , he will have brown coloured hair , and brown eyes , now all baby's hair and eye colour change as they grown , he will weigh around 7lbs and you seem to cope with labour very well and dont appear to need many stitches. 

Any questions please let me know love Mary xx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Yeah I know you said she is very generous on time scales. I might ask her if she does a pregnancy protection spell for next time. xxx

Yes she does actually!



jeffsar said:


> ok, here's the reading - although i am not convinced all of it is right! i mean, they say my baby is 3.5 lbs already!!
> 
> Anyway, see what you think.....
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to read for you im most grateful
> 
> Gender of baby im seeing a healthy baby boy.
> 
> Now im seeing you going into labour at 41 weeks , im seeing labour starting on a thursday morning , you actually wake with contractions and then you make your way to the hospital and get some pain relief im seeing pathadine and a tens machine , as labour progresses you have gas and air.im seeing things happening very quick from arriving at hospital and having baby only takes 3 hours im seeing him being born at 10.00 am , he will have brown coloured hair , and brown eyes , now all baby's hair and eye colour change as they grown , he will weigh around 7lbs and you seem to cope with labour very well and dont appear to need many stitches.
> 
> Any questions please let me know love Mary xx

Hmmm I mean.. sounds good enough, but i dont see you going overdue really, unless she's saying that bc she sees the baby as measuring bigger now.. does she know how far along you are? Who knowwws..


----------



## britt24

i am sooo tempted to get a labour reading from mary, prob make me less scared if she says something like it will be a quick labout and last for half an hour lol x


----------



## britt24

ooh jeffsar just noticed you have changed to a squash!! happy squash lol!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ok, here's the reading - although i am not convinced all of it is right! i mean, they say my baby is 3.5 lbs already!!
> 
> Anyway, see what you think.....
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to read for you im most grateful
> 
> Gender of baby im seeing a healthy baby boy.
> 
> Now im seeing you going into labour at 41 weeks , im seeing labour starting on a thursday morning , you actually wake with contractions and then you make your way to the hospital and get some pain relief im seeing pathadine and a tens machine , as labour progresses you have gas and air.im seeing things happening very quick from arriving at hospital and having baby only takes 3 hours im seeing him being born at 10.00 am , he will have brown coloured hair , and brown eyes , now all baby's hair and eye colour change as they grown , he will weigh around 7lbs and you seem to cope with labour very well and dont appear to need many stitches.
> 
> Any questions please let me know love Mary xx

Maybe she just sees it as a big baby and makes a guess at the weight? :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

morning Ebs 

how are you?

just read your reading, so what predictions have you got so far for your BFP? do they all read same month or have you got some different ones? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> morning Ebs
> 
> how are you?
> 
> just read your reading, so what predictions have you got so far for your BFP? do they all read same month or have you got some different ones? xx

Hiya :hi:

I'm ok thanks. On to day 3 of the diet!!! :happydance:

Since the MC I've had 2... Gail & Star. Gail says concieve September and Star said a scan in December which would agree with each other. I'm still waiting on Ruby's. 

From the old readings I had before my bfp....

Star said she thought I may have a baby by xmas (MMC) but was also being shown March which if I concieved this cycle could be possible.
Suzy said I had an EDD of Feb 2012 which could be a bit off unless I went into labour early. :shrug:
Mary said my EDD was 22nd March 2012 so again if I concieved this cycle it could happen. 

I really want to believe the older readings of course but if I believe the new ones I've got a few months to wait before I even concieve. I know this sounds silly but alot of my friends on here that are pregnant will be giving birth when I'm just starting my journey and I couldn't help but feel left behind. I know its silly but when I was pregnant I was only ever a few months behind most people and now I'm lagging. xxx


----------



## britt24

i know Ebs im sorry all that happened to you. But dont think like that yet, your temps are dropping now ready for ovulation then the rise, so you have as much chance this cycle as you had the cycle you got pregnant, and you know you can get pregnant now whic is something else not to worry about. And you beat the appointment which you are going to do again!

When i was in london, i was thinking about you all the time cos i had a feeling you were gonna get your BFP and my phone is so rubbish, but i thought i must try and get on the net to see if you had it and i did and it made my weekend when i seen it, i want this for you so much. It will come again soon promise xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i know Ebs im sorry all that happened to you. But dont think like that yet, your temps are dropping now ready for ovulation then the rise, so you have as much chance this cycle as you had the cycle you got pregnant, and you know you can get pregnant now whic is something else not to worry about. And you beat the appointment which you are going to do again!
> 
> When i was in london, i was thinking about you all the time cos i had a feeling you were gonna get your BFP and my phone is so rubbish, but i thought i must try and get on the net to see if you had it and i did and it made my weekend when i seen it, i want this for you so much. It will come again soon promise xx

Aww thank you. That is so sweet of you. Its weird how much we all bond online isn't it? When I was away last weekend I kept thinking of the people who would be testing that weekend (especially Mamadonna) and wondering how it was all going. 

I am positive most of the time but then I just have moments where I feel sorry for myself. :haha: It was the same when I started meeting up with my friend who recenty gave birth. She was 6 weeks pregnant after a MMC and I desperately wanted to get my BFP to sort of catch her up and have someone to share the experience with. I think age sometimes worries me too as I'm 33 this year so I need to crack on.

Hope Ruby is quick with her reading. Tempted to get one more but not sure who to get. :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i know Ebs im sorry all that happened to you. But dont think like that yet, your temps are dropping now ready for ovulation then the rise, so you have as much chance this cycle as you had the cycle you got pregnant, and you know you can get pregnant now whic is something else not to worry about. And you beat the appointment which you are going to do again!
> 
> When i was in london, i was thinking about you all the time cos i had a feeling you were gonna get your BFP and my phone is so rubbish, but i thought i must try and get on the net to see if you had it and i did and it made my weekend when i seen it, i want this for you so much. It will come again soon promise xx
> 
> Aww thank you. That is so sweet of you. Its weird how much we all bond online isn't it? When I was away last weekend I kept thinking of the people who would be testing that weekend (especially Mamadonna) and wondering how it was all going.
> 
> I am positive most of the time but then I just have moments where I feel sorry for myself. :haha: It was the same when I started meeting up with my friend who recenty gave birth. She was 6 weeks pregnant after a MMC and I desperately wanted to get my BFP to sort of catch her up and have someone to share the experience with. I think age sometimes worries me too as I'm 33 this year so I need to crack on.
> 
> Hope Ruby is quick with her reading. Tempted to get one more but not sure who to get. :shrug: xxxClick to expand...

yeah it is, we share things on here and tell each other stuff that i havent told anyone else. Yeah i think of everyone even when i am not on here, and prob speak to you all more than i do most of my friends and family!

your bound to have ups and downs still, i think the hardest part with things like this, is there are never any answers it just happens is the best one you get. I know when it happened to my sister i think she would have felt a bit better if they could have given her an explanation but there isnt one.

dont worry about your age yet ebs, my cousin had a baby last year and she was 40!

there seems to be loads on ebay, but its knowing which are genuine isnt it xx


----------



## ebony2010

I might do a bit of research on who is good today and then decide. Who got it right for you? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I might do a bit of research on who is good today and then decide. Who got it right for you? x


erm let me look through my emails 

well sandra was wrong completely for me, and the only one that could be right is jennifer she put this 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and 23rd.

--although she said bfp in december it was the december cycle, and is a baby boy and the date is 30th but month will be september unless he is early and then my other reading was aimee (no comment there!!) xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I might do a bit of research on who is good today and then decide. Who got it right for you? x
> 
> 
> erm let me look through my emails
> 
> well sandra was wrong completely for me, and the only one that could be right is jennifer she put this
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and 23rd.
> 
> --although she said bfp in december it was the december cycle, and is a baby boy and the date is 30th but month will be september unless he is early and then my other reading was aimee (no comment there!!) xxClick to expand...

Yeah no comment there..... :haha:

Sandra was out for me too. She predicted a bfp with a boy and a dute date of August this year and then 2 years later I'd have twins girls or 2 girls very close. :shrug:
Jenny predicted a due date of August too but with a girl. :shrug:

Hmmmm..... xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebs, what about brooke? she got it right for me too..


----------



## britt24

i have just gone to ebay to try and find mary and i cant find her anymore? has she gone?? or been removed does anyone know? xx


----------



## erin7707

ok i have to put this into multiple emails since they don't let me post the website

destiny


----------



## erin7707

leafs.co.uk


----------



## erin7707

i don't know if you guys are on facebook or not, but here is her page on there, she offers a lot of deals on there.

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/psychicmary


----------



## babysimpson

Hi girls, how are we all doing?

I'm tempted to get new readings but not sure as I don't want to get my hopes up again. Any advice?


----------



## britt24

Thanks Erin 
I have orded my labour and gender reading so we will see what she says! xx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebs, what about brooke? she got it right for me too..

Do you know.... I have her website bookmarked but never got a reading off her. I might try her. Do she give you any details or is it one of the "month" and "gender"?



britt24 said:


> i have just gone to ebay to try and find mary and i cant find her anymore? has she gone?? or been removed does anyone know? xx

Oooh are you going to get a reading from her????? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> Hi girls, how are we all doing?
> 
> I'm tempted to get new readings but not sure as I don't want to get my hopes up again. Any advice?

Hi. Who have you had readings from so far?



britt24 said:


> Thanks Erin
> I have orded my labour and gender reading so we will see what she says! xx

:happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

i have just realised something though that worries me about these sites, when you pay by paypal they get your address cos it is in the shipping details, then they ask yuo to send them your dob and full name, which means they have all the info they need if they wanted to apply for something in your name.

i just hope these are genuine people and wouldnt do anything like that, i didnt think about it until i just seen my email from paypal x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i have just realised something though that worries me about these sites, when you pay by paypal they get your address cos it is in the shipping details, then they ask yuo to send them your dob and full name, which means they have all the info they need if they wanted to apply for something in your name.
> 
> i just hope these are genuine people and wouldnt do anything like that, i didnt think about it until i just seen my email from paypal x

Yeah they do get alot and i'm sure there are plenty that just pluck random dates out of the air but some must be genuine to get certain details right. I think the ones that have been around a long time are probably the more genuine ones maybe. :shrug: xxx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Thanks Erin
> I have orded my labour and gender reading so we will see what she says! xx

oooh fun!!! hopefully she says boy or then we wont believe her! lol 



ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> ebs, what about brooke? she got it right for me too..
> 
> Do you know.... I have her website bookmarked but never got a reading off her. I might try her. Do she give you any details or is it one of the "month" and "gender"?Click to expand...

more of just a one liner: HI Erin.....I'm being shown a timeframe of Feb/March for conception or when you find out. Looks like another GIRL is coming in for you! Let me know when you get your BFP!
Blessings,
Brooke

she also takes like a week to get back to you with a reading... but she got me right!




britt24 said:


> i have just realised something though that worries me about these sites, when you pay by paypal they get your address cos it is in the shipping details, then they ask yuo to send them your dob and full name, which means they have all the info they need if they wanted to apply for something in your name.
> 
> i just hope these are genuine people and wouldnt do anything like that, i didnt think about it until i just seen my email from paypal x

well if they were to apply for something in your name they'd need your social security #.. do you guys have those over there? i've always thought it was creepy though that strangers have my address.. what if they were stalkers! 
another thing, that might make it easier for psychics to find out info on us, if they've got our address.. hmmm


----------



## britt24

no we dont have security numbers, only on our bank cards, so with the info they have they could apply say for a credit card in my name??? but then i suppose it would have to come to my address wouldnt it, so might be okay.

yes lets see what she says, if she says girl for me then we know she isnt correct cos i think 2 gender scans is enough to convince me i am havign a boy x


----------



## britt24

what do you ladies think about water births?

i am swaying towards one, and liking the idea more and more now x


----------



## ebony2010

I hope she's right for you Britt. Those fertility spells worked a treat anyway.

I think I'm going to wait and see what Ruby says before I order another reading. I don't have much money so I better not waste it. :blush:

As for details... it does sound bad when you think about it but when you buy something off ebay you give away the same details to a stranger all the time so in a way anyone could try it. :shrug: They'd be bitterly disappointed if they tried to take my identity. :rofl: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> what do you ladies think about water births?
> 
> i am swaying towards one, and liking the idea more and more now x

I think the water is meant to be good for pain relief so could be helpful. Its what feels right for you. Is that the route you're thinking? Can you go and look in the hospital what it will be like? x


----------



## britt24

lol yeah they would be if they stole mine!! 

yeah i am going to talk to my midwife about it next time i go, i have been reading a few things about it and i love my baths to sit and relax in, so i think it would help me.

Our hospital dont do tours anymore so i wouldnt see the pool or room until i went into labour, but i might mention it to my midwife to see if i could pop and see it.

The only thing that bothers me sorry way to much info here , but if you poo whilst giving birth it will be floating round me lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> lol yeah they would be if they stole mine!!
> 
> yeah i am going to talk to my midwife about it next time i go, i have been reading a few things about it and i love my baths to sit and relax in, so i think it would help me.
> 
> Our hospital dont do tours anymore so i wouldnt see the pool or room until i went into labour, but i might mention it to my midwife to see if i could pop and see it.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me sorry way to much info here , but if you poo whilst giving birth it will be floating round me lol xx

Yeah... I think they used to give you something to stop you pooing in labour but times have changed. Apparently alot of women can have diarriah as a sign that labour is on its way so just hope for that so you get a good clear out before hand. :rofl:

Water sounds like a good option if it relaxes you and helps ease the pain. :thumbup:

I'm a pacer when I'm in pain.... I pace, then i rock, then I pace again. :haha: So i'd be no good... i'd be in and out of that pool and driving them nuts. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> morning Ebs
> 
> how are you?
> 
> just read your reading, so what predictions have you got so far for your BFP? do they all read same month or have you got some different ones? xx
> 
> Hiya :hi:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. On to day 3 of the diet!!! :happydance:
> 
> Since the MC I've had 2... Gail & Star. Gail says concieve September and Star said a scan in December which would agree with each other. I'm still waiting on Ruby's.
> 
> From the old readings I had before my bfp....
> 
> Star said she thought I may have a baby by xmas (MMC) but was also being shown March which if I concieved this cycle could be possible.
> Suzy said I had an EDD of Feb 2012 which could be a bit off unless I went into labour early. :shrug:
> Mary said my EDD was 22nd March 2012 so again if I concieved this cycle it could happen.
> 
> I really want to believe the older readings of course but if I believe the new ones I've got a few months to wait before I even concieve. I know this sounds silly but alot of my friends on here that are pregnant will be giving birth when I'm just starting my journey and I couldn't help but feel left behind. I know its silly but when I was pregnant I was only ever a few months behind most people and now I'm lagging. xxxClick to expand...

ur not lagging behind hun i'm here too :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> lol yeah they would be if they stole mine!!
> 
> yeah i am going to talk to my midwife about it next time i go, i have been reading a few things about it and i love my baths to sit and relax in, so i think it would help me.
> 
> Our hospital dont do tours anymore so i wouldnt see the pool or room until i went into labour, but i might mention it to my midwife to see if i could pop and see it.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me sorry way to much info here , but if you poo whilst giving birth it will be floating round me lol xx

:rofl:
that and the blood and goo I'd be sitting in is enough to talk me out of doing it! ick! lol. I don't know much about it though.. all based on preference! haha


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ur not lagging behind hun i'm here too :hugs:

I know... we can have our own little journey together. :hugs:

How are you? Coping ok? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol yeah they would be if they stole mine!!
> 
> yeah i am going to talk to my midwife about it next time i go, i have been reading a few things about it and i love my baths to sit and relax in, so i think it would help me.
> 
> Our hospital dont do tours anymore so i wouldnt see the pool or room until i went into labour, but i might mention it to my midwife to see if i could pop and see it.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me sorry way to much info here , but if you poo whilst giving birth it will be floating round me lol xx
> 
> :rofl:
> that and the blood and goo I'd be sitting in is enough to talk me out of doing it! ick! lol. I don't know much about it though.. all based on preference! hahaClick to expand...

Ewwwww.... I have imagines in my head now... :haha: xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

has anyone who got a reading saying "June BFP" actually had it predicted correctly?


----------



## ebony2010

Tanzibar83 said:


> has anyone who got a reading saying "June BFP" actually had it predicted correctly?

We've had some correct bfp predictions here in this group over the months. x


----------



## Tanzibar83

cool, anyone recently? My prediction is close to happening, so I;m just seeing how good gail has been.


----------



## erin7707

Gail was wrong for me.. but doesn't mean she's wrong for everyone..


----------



## ebony2010

Tanzibar83 said:


> cool, anyone recently? My prediction is close to happening, so I;m just seeing how good gail has been.

Like Erin said she's not right for everyone but she was for me. She said I'd have to take something to help me get pregnant and at the time I couldn;t see that happening at all but it turned out I had a short luteal phase and had to take vitamib b complex to sort it out and fell pregnant. Star has also been good for some of us. She got Erin's bfp down to the day and with me she also picked up on something being wrong and said I'd have to have to see a FS and maybe have a bit of treatment. The cycle I got my bfp I'd been to the FS and had a HSG. :thumbup:

I imagine they connect better with some than other because some readings have been way off for me and others have been spot on. Good luck with your Gail prediction! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

:wohoo: My temp today is officially below the usual coverline level today!!! I have a pre-ov temp!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

I'm hoping this means my body has finally settled back into the "normal" zone. :happydance: No doubt I'll still have that bloody 2nd line of my hpt still... yes it won't go away.... but I am getting there! Had a bit of brown spotting so I wondered if it was my body kickstarting again if that makes any sense?

DH took my car for a re-test yesterday and I'm back on the road! :wohoo: Hate being without a car. Oooh and i'm on day 4 of ww and even went to the supermarket today without being any naughty foods. :thumbup:

Hows everyone else? x


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls!! 
ebs, so glad you're getting pre-ov temps! Sometimes I would get brown spotting before I would O too! So maybe it's a good sign!! FX'd!! :) are you doing opks?



I think I might be feeling sliiiiight baby flutters... but only when I reaaaally concentrate and hold still!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Hi girls!!
> ebs, so glad you're getting pre-ov temps! Sometimes I would get brown spotting before I would O too! So maybe it's a good sign!! FX'd!! :) are you doing opks?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be feeling sliiiiight baby flutters... but only when I reaaaally concentrate and hold still!

Yeah... doing opks every day but they are still at the very faint line stage. Fingers crossed they start to darken soon. :thumbup:

Baby flutters!!!!!!! :cloud9: Aww that must feel lovely. Can't wait to see your scan pics and get to see you bubs. xxx


----------



## erin7707

oh yes, they should get darker soon! yay!! i give it 5 days tops :)

almost only 2 weeks left til my scan! hope it flies by!


----------



## ebony2010

Got my reading back from Ruby (babylove) and she predicts a girl with the month of July for either concieve, bfp or birth. hmmm..... I wish they'd all said the same. :nope: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, how's everyone been this weekend??

i got back last night from glasgow where i was seeing my boys - TAKE THAT!!!!

was so good, i had standing tickets and everyone was amazed i was there with the bump, lol! a steward came over and asked if i wanted to go stand in the press area so i didn't get squashed - i was front row for most of the concert! was fab. the bump was very handy! 

hope you are all well x


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone i hope ur all well,not much happening here,trying not to get myself worked up about this,still another week to go b4 i shud be o.

jeffsar i bet that was fab:thumbup:

looks like u and me will be o around about the same time ebs lets hope we are lucky this month:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi everyone :hi:

Just checking in quickly.

Jeffsar... sounds like you had fun and the bump came in handy! :thumbup: One of my best friends usually goes but wont now with Robbie being back. They do put on a fab performance though. Were you a big fan the first time round? 

Mamadonna.... yes we should be ov'ing somewhere near each other. Fingers crossed this is it for us. I'm hoping now my temps are down that I ov in the next week but no sign of ewcm yet... just damn spotting. :dohh:

Erin & Britt.... hope you are having a fab weekend too. :thumbup:

Bloody weather! Its been tooooo hot for me today so i've hid indoors when I can. :haha:

Got a Panrosa reading... :blush: she said the same as Gail... conception Sept & birth June 2012 but she said girl like most usually do. Strangely she said she sees 3 children in total. Another girl and then a boy. :happydance: It is freaky but over the last week I've been thinking about how many kids I want and I've always wanted 2 but when I was away last weekend I thought wouldn't it be lovely to have 3. :haha:

Got an email back off Mary too as I asked her some stuff. She reckons she still sees me concieving very soon.. like this cycle so fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

mama, it was brill, iwasn't sure about robbie being back.........but it was still fab, and the old stuff made me feel 15 again!

ebs, it was poring rain here all day - we should swap places!

i have my fx'd that you both get your bfps soon x


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!!

I have got my reading back eeek waters break on a train, were the hell will i be going a week before my baby is due?? - 


Thank you for allowing me to read for you im most grateful.

Im 99.9 % sure you are pregnant now , if you don't already know this then you should take a pregnancy test and please let me know the result.


Now im seeing a baby boy for you however i cant be 100% sure as the connection is a little off today with you and me.

Ok im seeing labour at 39 weeks , now im seeing this starting on a train , your waters actually break before you get off at your stop. Now you go to hospital as you are not sure if its waters and they keep you in over night incase you pick up a infection as this can happen once waters break. Now im seeing you going into labour the next morning around 10 am takes sometime for you to dilate, i see you pushing for 36 minutes and having baby around 13.00. He will weigh around 7.lb 8oz and will have a full head of dark hair , his eyes are hazel which will most likely change as he grows . im seeing his first baby suit as yellow, and you need a few stiches. Pain Relief , TENS , GAS AND AIR , PETHADINE. 

I send this with light and love as always and wish you peace and happiness on your life journey.


----------



## babysimpson

I can't remember who asked but I had previous readings from Gail, Ruby, Jenny and can't remember the 4th one but they were all wrong for me. Not sure whether to get another one but I'm getting really down about having lost 4 babies already and if I got another one would I be getting my hopes up too much :( Just don't know what to do


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> I have got my reading back eeek waters break on a train, were the hell will i be going a week before my baby is due?? -
> 
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to read for you im most grateful.
> 
> Im 99.9 % sure you are pregnant now , if you don't already know this then you should take a pregnancy test and please let me know the result.
> 
> 
> Now im seeing a baby boy for you however i cant be 100% sure as the connection is a little off today with you and me.
> 
> Ok im seeing labour at 39 weeks , now im seeing this starting on a train , your waters actually break before you get off at your stop. Now you go to hospital as you are not sure if its waters and they keep you in over night incase you pick up a infection as this can happen once waters break. Now im seeing you going into labour the next morning around 10 am takes sometime for you to dilate, i see you pushing for 36 minutes and having baby around 13.00. He will weigh around 7.lb 8oz and will have a full head of dark hair , his eyes are hazel which will most likely change as he grows . im seeing his first baby suit as yellow, and you need a few stiches. Pain Relief , TENS , GAS AND AIR , PETHADINE.
> 
> I send this with light and love as always and wish you peace and happiness on your life journey.

Oooh I wonder if it will come true. Well it sounds like she picked on you anyway knowing you were pregnant and with a boy! :happydance:



jeffsar said:


> mama, it was brill, iwasn't sure about robbie being back.........but it was still fab, and the old stuff made me feel 15 again!
> 
> ebs, it was poring rain here all day - we should swap places!
> 
> i have my fx'd that you both get your bfps soon x

Jeffsar.... you can gladly have this weather. It is so hot its awful. We were sat in barely nothing last night with all the windows open just for a bit of cool breeze. I don't cope in the summer if you can;t already tell. :haha:



babysimpson said:


> I can't remember who asked but I had previous readings from Gail, Ruby, Jenny and can't remember the 4th one but they were all wrong for me. Not sure whether to get another one but I'm getting really down about having lost 4 babies already and if I got another one would I be getting my hopes up too much :( Just don't know what to do

4 babies!!!!!!! Awww you poor thing. I totally understand you not wanting to get your hopes up. Did they not pick up on any of those babies? I've only had one MMC and 3 chemicals but this next time I get pregnant i'm thinking of getting a pregnancy protection spell just to try and keep me a bit calmer about it all. xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning Ebs
I just cant believe i will be on a train at 39 weeks???

the only thing i can think of, is if me and my mum went shopping on the sat for last few bits, and got the tram or train there cos i prob wont be driving then. But thats all i can think of, and my mum works saturdays and only has the odd ones off so we will see im not going say anyting to her and just see 

how are you today?

temps looking good for getting back on track, how are the tests showing at the min? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning Ebs
> I just cant believe i will be on a train at 39 weeks???
> 
> the only thing i can think of, is if me and my mum went shopping on the sat for last few bits, and got the tram or train there cos i prob wont be driving then. But thats all i can think of, and my mum works saturdays and only has the odd ones off so we will see im not going say anyting to her and just see
> 
> how are you today?
> 
> temps looking good for getting back on track, how are the tests showing at the min? x

It is weird but how funny would it be if you did go on a train... you'd just be waiting for your waters to break and your mum will be "Why did you bring your hospital bag for a shopping trip?" :rofl:

I'm ok. Really stressed and anxious at the moment. Not sure why. :shrug:

Temps are definately pre-ov so I'm hoping something happens soon. CM has gone where it looks like EWCM but doesn't stretch and i'm still spotting a bit so goodness knows what is happening there. :shrug: opk's still show really faint but I'll be testing again today so fingers crossed there is a change. 

How are you? xxx


----------



## babysimpson

The readings I got said I'd give birth in 2011 with a boy and EDD was October. They were all similar except for one that said it would be a girl. Not sure whether to spend the money again or not. Going over to my mum's at the end of July and she has told her Reiki healer about me. He wants to see me and do some healing as he believes that he can help me get pregnant again but keep it this time. He's had successes before with it so going to give it a go.


----------



## britt24

i know, it will be like that film final destination i will know whats happening before it does lol.

my plan was from 30 weeks to have my bag in the car when we go out then back in the house when we come back in so i always have it with me.

you are going to feel like that, at this stage when your waiting and wondering whats happening but keep them hopes up with your temps etc its looking good that ov is just around the corner.:hugs:

im fine thanks stressing over this pram, cos everywhere keeps saying it will be in for may, then was june now is july so i am wondering if this blue one is gonna be out for when little man comes, i have just spoken to the co op at chesterfield though and they assure me it will be in for the 8th July, so i think i am going to go and pay and order it on sat, cos i was thinking if they have so many in and they all go i will have to wait for the next delivery and i dont want to run out of time.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

babysimpson said:


> The readings I got said I'd give birth in 2011 with a boy and EDD was October. They were all similar except for one that said it would be a girl. Not sure whether to spend the money again or not. Going over to my mum's at the end of July and she has told her Reiki healer about me. He wants to see me and do some healing as he believes that he can help me get pregnant again but keep it this time. He's had successes before with it so going to give it a go.

That sounds good. :thumbup: Hopefully they can help you. i know quite a few people have good results from accupuncture so reiki should be good too. x



britt24 said:


> i know, it will be like that film final destination i will know whats happening before it does lol.
> 
> my plan was from 30 weeks to have my bag in the car when we go out then back in the house when we come back in so i always have it with me.
> 
> you are going to feel like that, at this stage when your waiting and wondering whats happening but keep them hopes up with your temps etc its looking good that ov is just around the corner.:hugs:
> 
> im fine thanks stressing over this pram, cos everywhere keeps saying it will be in for may, then was june now is july so i am wondering if this blue one is gonna be out for when little man comes, i have just spoken to the co op at chesterfield though and they assure me it will be in for the 8th July, so i think i am going to go and pay and order it on sat, cos i was thinking if they have so many in and they all go i will have to wait for the next delivery and i dont want to run out of time.
> 
> xx

Yeah I'd go and get it paid for so you know you definately have one! At least with the co-op you can trust them too. They've been there forever. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

i'm off to MW....... i am so itchy it's driving me insane, i mentioned it to her when i bumped into her in asda, and apparently they look out for that as it can be a sign of liver problems! so, off for another blood test............ my poor veins! 

how are we all today? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> i'm off to MW....... i am so itchy it's driving me insane, i mentioned it to her when i bumped into her in asda, and apparently they look out for that as it can be a sign of liver problems! so, off for another blood test............ my poor veins!
> 
> how are we all today? x

Hi Jeffsar! :hi:

I've heard about the itchy thing... can be on your hands and feet too I think. hopefully its nothing too serious. :hugs:

I'm hot as hell today. Not a happy bunny. :dohh: Its meant to be 30 degrees today or something... :wacko: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

30 degrees?! i'd love that, lol! it's raining here, again............
we need to swap houses for the summer! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> 30 degrees?! i'd love that, lol! it's raining here, again............
> we need to swap houses for the summer! x

I'm packing as we speak. :haha: It really is silly hot today. Yesterday DH was washing his car with the hose and said it got that bad he had to keep hosing himself to try and cool off. The this morning I had to go into town and you know when the car is that hot it feels like there is no air... ugh... Jeffsar, its yours for the taking. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

think how'd you'd feel though if you never saw the sun.............. it's very rare we ever get a sunny day here, and when we do, it very rarely gets hot. 
the grass is always greener i guess! 

how are the opks coming?

oh, and do you like the bugaboo cameleon pram? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> think how'd you'd feel though if you never saw the sun.............. it's very rare we ever get a sunny day here, and when we do, it very rarely gets hot.
> the grass is always greener i guess!
> 
> how are the opks coming?
> 
> oh, and do you like the bugaboo cameleon pram? x

Thats true. I just don't cope well in heat... so sunny is nice but as long as its still quite cool :thumbup:

opks are still very faint so nothing happening yet. Have had the odd twinge on my left so I think maybe my body is trying to do something but nothing is happening yet. :shrug:

I'm a bit unsure about the bugaboo's. Alot of people have them round here as they are quite the fashionable pram aren't they? I think they are cute but I don't like the one colour hood and the rest black. I do change my mind about prams as fast as the weather changes though... lol.. Are you thinking of getting one? I can see us dicussing what pram you're getting at about 36 weeks.... :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i have no idea what i am doing lol!!!!
i need to get my finger out, i think britt is panicking for me!

i liked the surf, but the carrycot just doesn't seem big enough..... and i like the graco symbio, but without wanting to sound like a snob, it's a graco...... and now i don't know what i am doing! i sold taylor's one to a friend, so i need to decide quick! i pushed the bugaboo around and it's so lightweight, but i don't think it looks very pretty!

HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i have no idea what i am doing lol!!!!
> i need to get my finger out, i think britt is panicking for me!
> 
> i liked the surf, but the carrycot just doesn't seem big enough..... and i like the graco symbio, but without wanting to sound like a snob, it's a graco...... and now i don't know what i am doing! i sold taylor's one to a friend, so i need to decide quick! i pushed the bugaboo around and it's so lightweight, but i don't think it looks very pretty!
> 
> HELP ME!!!!!

:rofl: You are panicking me!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

I know what you mean about the bugaboo. I think its the shape maybe? i'm not a fan of graco either but I think thats mainly the patterns they chose. :shrug:

Have you looked at Mamas & Papas? I know in the catalogue they list the weights of them so you can tell what is lightest. Or if you are willing to pay Bugaboo money... what about the icandy? If I was you I'd go with the surf though as it is a really fab looking pram/pushchair. x


----------



## jeffsar

https://www.parentsupermarket.com/g...l-system-inc-all-accessories-moon-p-1549.html

have a look at this..........


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar 
hope your okay!

when you say the surf carry cot doesnt seem big enough do you mean the pushchair converted into a carry cot or the seperate carry cot you buy on its own? xx


----------



## jeffsar

the seperate carrycot britt..... my son was 24" long, he outgrew his so fast, i was looking for one a bit bigger this time x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> the seperate carrycot britt..... my son was 24" long, he outgrew his so fast, i was looking for one a bit bigger this time x



oh right, is the pushchair turned into the pram not a bit bigger??

i like that travel system i seen it in babies r us i think, it was really nice.

The other one i like is the mothercare spin, in ink have you seen that? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> https://www.parentsupermarket.com/g...l-system-inc-all-accessories-moon-p-1549.html
> 
> have a look at this..........

Oh thats nice. Its a bit like the surf in a way isn't it? x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> I have got my reading back eeek waters break on a train, were the hell will i be going a week before my baby is due?? -
> 
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to read for you im most grateful.
> 
> Im 99.9 % sure you are pregnant now , if you don't already know this then you should take a pregnancy test and please let me know the result.
> 
> 
> Now im seeing a baby boy for you however i cant be 100% sure as the connection is a little off today with you and me.
> 
> Ok im seeing labour at 39 weeks , now im seeing this starting on a train , your waters actually break before you get off at your stop. Now you go to hospital as you are not sure if its waters and they keep you in over night incase you pick up a infection as this can happen once waters break. Now im seeing you going into labour the next morning around 10 am takes sometime for you to dilate, i see you pushing for 36 minutes and having baby around 13.00. He will weigh around 7.lb 8oz and will have a full head of dark hair , his eyes are hazel which will most likely change as he grows . im seeing his first baby suit as yellow, and you need a few stiches. Pain Relief , TENS , GAS AND AIR , PETHADINE.
> 
> I send this with light and love as always and wish you peace and happiness on your life journey.

This seems like it could be right!! So funny! Glad she picked up on you having a boy and being pregnant, that's a good sign at least! hahah



jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> i'm off to MW....... i am so itchy it's driving me insane, i mentioned it to her when i bumped into her in asda, and apparently they look out for that as it can be a sign of liver problems! so, off for another blood test............ my poor veins!
> 
> how are we all today? x

oh i hope you're ok! good luck!



Ebs, hopefully those opk's start getting darker soon! Sounds like you're gearing up! :thumbup:

Mamadonna, where abouts are you in your cycle? Are you about to O as well?



Well I've definitely been feeling a bit more baby movements! yay! :cloud9: They're still very light but I know that's what it is now! That makes things more exciting :)


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Erin :hi:

Happy 18 weeks!!!!! :flower:

Awww baby movements. It must feel so much more real when you feel :baby: move. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Erin 
Happy 18 weeks!!

nearly at half way!

have you started looking at prams etc? xx


----------



## erin7707

Thanks girls! It does make it feel more real when you feel movements.. 

Britt, I've kind of starting looking at double strollers, since we'll still need a stroller for Lexi to ride in.. but I probably won't commit til later :)


----------



## erin7707

ok girls, gave in and bought a gender/labor reading from Mary!


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, i wonder what she says to you erin!!

happy sweet potatoe! how are you feeling? x


----------



## erin7707

I've emailed Star also, but didn't see a gender/labor reading on ebay for her so i had to ask her what the cost would be. 

I'm feeling good Jeffsar! Except for heartburn I can't complain! :) how did your appt go?


----------



## jeffsar

it went well; got some results back - i am anaemic so start on iron tablets tomorrow, so now just waiting for the diabetes and liver function results........... i am sure i don't have diabetes, but the liver one is puzzling me.... this itching is insane and i seriously can't concentrate on anything else! i have been given piriton to try calm it until the results are back.

what date is your scan? x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all,nothin 2 report here,opks gettin darker.pains on my right side hopefully won't be long


----------



## erin7707

Jeffsar, that's too bad you are anemic.. hopefully the rest of ur results come out ok!! 

Mamadonna, Yayyy getting closer!!


----------



## erin7707

Oh, and my scan is the 11th. :)


----------



## mamadonna

It is and its great i feel totally relaxed about it all


----------



## ebony2010

Erin.... can't wait to hear what Mary says. :happydance:

Mamadonna... :happydance: for opks getting darker. I hope mine follow suit. I keep thinking how fab it would be for us to be bump buddies together!!!

Jeffsar... aww sorry to hear you are anemic. I hope everything else comes back ok and the piritin sorts it out. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

Mama, good news for the opks, hopefully that&#8217;ll mean BD time soon!

Britt, does the silver cross car seat come with a car base?

Ebs, weather any better for you today?

Erin, not long until scan now! you must be so excited, it seems like ages since you had one &#8211; well, apart from the DIY one! x

afm, i am now worrying i have left everything too late! i looked all last night at prams, but still can't decide, i give up! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> Mama, good news for the opks, hopefully thatll mean BD time soon!
> 
> Britt, does the silver cross car seat come with a car base?
> 
> Ebs, weather any better for you today?
> 
> Erin, not long until scan now! you must be so excited, it seems like ages since you had one  well, apart from the DIY one! x
> 
> afm, i am now worrying i have left everything too late! i looked all last night at prams, but still can't decide, i give up! x


Hi Jeffsar
i am going to send you the lists in a mo, so you can check them off etc 

no it doesnt come with a base, im not sure if you can get a iso fix for it or not to be honest, we were just gonna belt it in. But then we have the prob that we dont think the silver cross car seat fits in a ford focus apparantly the belts are too short, but we are going to go and try it at the shop. And if it doesnt we are getting the maxi cosi cos that fits the surf with the adapters.

im glad everything went alright with your appointment, make sure you let us know about the other results.

How have you been feeling? xx


----------



## jeffsar

itchy!!! i cannot stop! the piriton did help me sleep last night though....

i just don't know what to do re. a pram...... so much choice, so little time! 

i want one that looks gorgeous, can have the car seat attached, ideally i want a car seat base as they are so handy, and the carrycot needs to be big enough for a HUGE baby! i don't ask for much do i, lol! 

how are you? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> itchy!!! i cannot stop! the piriton did help me sleep last night though....
> 
> i just don't know what to do re. a pram...... so much choice, so little time!
> 
> i want one that looks gorgeous, can have the car seat attached, ideally i want a car seat base as they are so handy, and the carrycot needs to be big enough for a HUGE baby! i don't ask for much do i, lol!
> 
> how are you? x


that must be so annoying, does cold cream help at all can you put any in the fridge just moisturiser or something?

with the pram i didnt really have that problem cos, i loved the surf as soon as i saw it and i havent seen any others i like as much.

what about the one you put a link to for us to see?

im fine thanks, had stomach ache in bed last night, i dont know if little man was lay funny or something or maybe i had eaten too much lol probably the last one, and he now wakes up about half 3 and wakes me up cos he is so wrigglyx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> 
> Ebs, weather any better for you today?
> 
> 
> afm, i am now worrying i have left everything too late! i looked all last night at prams, but still can't decide, i give up! x

Much better thank you! Nice and cool today in comparison. :thumbup:

I think you need to narrow down your choices and do a poll so we can help you decide. :haha: x



jeffsar said:


> itchy!!! i cannot stop! the piriton did help me sleep last night though....
> 
> i just don't know what to do re. a pram...... so much choice, so little time!
> 
> i want one that looks gorgeous, can have the car seat attached, ideally i want a car seat base as they are so handy, and the carrycot needs to be big enough for a HUGE baby! i don't ask for much do i, lol!
> 
> how are you? x

Ok... well I have just been to my friends house who has a baby and she said she went out with a friend the other day who had the icandy and she said the carrycot is so small it won't last long enough. So my friend has the M&P mylo and says the carrycot is much bigger than the icandy so if you need a big carrycot the mylo might be an idea. Or maybe M&P so cater for bigger carrycots. :shrug: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> im fine thanks, had stomach ache in bed last night, i dont know if little man was lay funny or something or maybe i had eaten too much lol probably the last one, and he now wakes up about half 3 and wakes me up cos he is so wrigglyx

Awww fancy waking you up at that time! Hope you're feeling better today. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ebs

Hope your okay, 

I know how selfish of him at 3 lol, i feel fine thanks it wasnt bad stomach ache or anything just annoying when you cant get comfortable things like that.

i agree with the M&P's prams the carry cots did look bigger when we were looking at them.

did you have a nice time at your friends house?x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ebs
> 
> Hope your okay,
> 
> I know how selfish of him at 3 lol, i feel fine thanks it wasnt bad stomach ache or anything just annoying when you cant get comfortable things like that.
> 
> i agree with the M&P's prams the carry cots did look bigger when we were looking at them.
> 
> did you have a nice time at your friends house?x

Had a lovely time thanks. Just sat snuggling :baby: and drinking tea for a few hours. :cloud9:

I wonder whether alot of the brands cater for the smaller cars alot of people drive? :shrug: My friend said the carrycot on hers is a tight squeeze in her boot and her boot is pretty big. I suppose when you baby is going to be in the carrycot over winter too you need extra room for the extra layers and stuff. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> 
> Hope your okay,
> 
> I know how selfish of him at 3 lol, i feel fine thanks it wasnt bad stomach ache or anything just annoying when you cant get comfortable things like that.
> 
> i agree with the M&P's prams the carry cots did look bigger when we were looking at them.
> 
> did you have a nice time at your friends house?x
> 
> Had a lovely time thanks. Just sat snuggling :baby: and drinking tea for a few hours. :cloud9:
> 
> I wonder whether alot of the brands cater for the smaller cars alot of people drive? :shrug: My friend said the carrycot on hers is a tight squeeze in her boot and her boot is pretty big. I suppose when you baby is going to be in the carrycot over winter too you need extra room for the extra layers and stuff. xxxClick to expand...



ahh i bet that was nice how old is her little one now?

yeah i think a lot of places make them small and more compact to make them easy to fold and put away, i think everyone has busier lifestyles as well now so they make them more easy to manage and big heavy things to move around.

when i was looking i kept looking for something light and easy for when i am on my own, and thats why i liked the surf cos it was small and easy to put down and folds really small 

x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ahh i bet that was nice how old is her little one now?
> 
> yeah i think a lot of places make them small and more compact to make them easy to fold and put away, i think everyone has busier lifestyles as well now so they make them more easy to manage and big heavy things to move around.
> 
> when i was looking i kept looking for something light and easy for when i am on my own, and thats why i liked the surf cos it was small and easy to put down and folds really small
> 
> x

:baby: is about 5 weeks but she was premature so she is so tiny. We have big babies in our family so I was amazed they came out that tiny! :haha:

I think alot are aiming to be like the surf, light and easy to put down etc... I suppose its all for ease isn't it? When you are on your own and have baby in one arm and you are trying to do everything with the other its what you need isnt it? Everytime I look at the surf I like it more! :haha: I change my mind all the time though. One month I like one pram and the next its something else but it always goes back to the skate. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

i think that happens with everything doesnt it, i picked the surf first seen a few more then went back, i was like that with my dress for my wedding found one i loved went to a million othger shops and went back to the first one.

i have just been reading some posts in 3rd tri and have done for last couple of weeks and i cant believe how many ladies have gone into labour between 28 and 30+ weeks its so early i would be terrified x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i think that happens with everything doesnt it, i picked the surf first seen a few more then went back, i was like that with my dress for my wedding found one i loved went to a million othger shops and went back to the first one.
> 
> i have just been reading some posts in 3rd tri and have done for last couple of weeks and i cant believe how many ladies have gone into labour between 28 and 30+ weeks its so early i would be terrified x

Really? :wacko: That is early. My friend went into labour about 4 weeks early but the norm in her family is usually about 34-36 weeks. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think that happens with everything doesnt it, i picked the surf first seen a few more then went back, i was like that with my dress for my wedding found one i loved went to a million othger shops and went back to the first one.
> 
> i have just been reading some posts in 3rd tri and have done for last couple of weeks and i cant believe how many ladies have gone into labour between 28 and 30+ weeks its so early i would be terrified x
> 
> Really? :wacko: That is early. My friend went into labour about 4 weeks early but the norm in her family is usually about 34-36 weeks. xxxClick to expand...

it took me by suprise, out of the few that i read going into labour the amount that were that early.

makes you think when i say 13 weeks left friday could be about 7 - 8 weeks really! that makes me nervous
x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think that happens with everything doesnt it, i picked the surf first seen a few more then went back, i was like that with my dress for my wedding found one i loved went to a million othger shops and went back to the first one.
> 
> i have just been reading some posts in 3rd tri and have done for last couple of weeks and i cant believe how many ladies have gone into labour between 28 and 30+ weeks its so early i would be terrified x
> 
> Really? :wacko: That is early. My friend went into labour about 4 weeks early but the norm in her family is usually about 34-36 weeks. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it took me by suprise, out of the few that i read going into labour the amount that were that early.
> 
> makes you think when i say 13 weeks left friday could be about 7 - 8 weeks really! that makes me nervous
> xClick to expand...

I wouldn't worry too much. Its likely its not going to happen but you have nearly everything and will getting the last things very soon so if it did happen... you are prepared. :hugs: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think that happens with everything doesnt it, i picked the surf first seen a few more then went back, i was like that with my dress for my wedding found one i loved went to a million othger shops and went back to the first one.
> 
> i have just been reading some posts in 3rd tri and have done for last couple of weeks and i cant believe how many ladies have gone into labour between 28 and 30+ weeks its so early i would be terrified x
> 
> Really? :wacko: That is early. My friend went into labour about 4 weeks early but the norm in her family is usually about 34-36 weeks. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it took me by suprise, out of the few that i read going into labour the amount that were that early.
> 
> makes you think when i say 13 weeks left friday could be about 7 - 8 weeks really! that makes me nervous
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much. Its likely its not going to happen but you have nearly everything and will getting the last things very soon so if it did happen... you are prepared. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...


and mary said 39 weeks on the train lol 

yeah i am pretty much prepared now i just need to wash some clothes for little one to put in his hospital bag, and get my last few bits

i was wondering other day, is it the midwife that checks baby is in the right position and that you can just carry on and have a normal birth, i was thinking how would they know if the baby was feet first without a scan or an internal exam right at the end? x


----------



## ebony2010

Just googled it and they can tell from feeling your stomach apparently. :shrug: Also when my friends baby had its head down ready she found it more uncomfortable to sit for long times and couldn't walk far as she waddled because of babies position so you might be able to tell from things like that yourself. My friend knew because she had alot of extra scans. x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i think that happens with everything doesnt it, i picked the surf first seen a few more then went back, i was like that with my dress for my wedding found one i loved went to a million othger shops and went back to the first one.
> 
> i have just been reading some posts in 3rd tri and have done for last couple of weeks and i cant believe how many ladies have gone into labour between 28 and 30+ weeks its so early i would be terrified x
> 
> Really? :wacko: That is early. My friend went into labour about 4 weeks early but the norm in her family is usually about 34-36 weeks. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it took me by suprise, out of the few that i read going into labour the amount that were that early.
> 
> makes you think when i say 13 weeks left friday could be about 7 - 8 weeks really! that makes me nervous
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much. Its likely its not going to happen but you have nearly everything and will getting the last things very soon so if it did happen... you are prepared. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> and mary said 39 weeks on the train lol
> 
> yeah i am pretty much prepared now i just need to wash some clothes for little one to put in his hospital bag, and get my last few bits
> 
> i was wondering other day, is it the midwife that checks baby is in the right position and that you can just carry on and have a normal birth, i was thinking how would they know if the baby was feet first without a scan or an internal exam right at the end? xClick to expand...

yeah, they'll start pressing on your belly to find out what position they are in.. how they know, is beyond me! She'd be like 'and right here is the baby's butt, here is the head..' haha. I would think they would feel the same from the outside! and they do do a quick scan in the delivery room to double check that everything is ok for delivery, usually. unless they can really tell from the outside that everything is ok!


----------



## britt24

oh good thanks, they are clever people.

after work yesterday i was so hot i decided to have a cold shower and lay on the bed after just in my lovely pants lol

and baby was moving loads, and i could see i had a lump so i kept touching it to see if he would move and he kept doing in the same place everytime i touched him and when i felt properly i could feel something long so must have been his leg or arm it was great, but then he moved totally and i couldnt feel him anymore he was obviously fed up of me lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Erin! :hi: How are you today?



britt24 said:


> oh good thanks, they are clever people.
> 
> after work yesterday i was so hot i decided to have a cold shower and lay on the bed after just in my lovely pants lol
> 
> and baby was moving loads, and i could see i had a lump so i kept touching it to see if he would move and he kept doing in the same place everytime i touched him and when i felt properly i could feel something long so must have been his leg or arm it was great, but then he moved totally and i couldnt feel him anymore he was obviously fed up of me lol x

It was awful yesterday wasn't it? so glad today is alot cooler. :thumbup: How cute that you could see him and feel a limb!!! xxx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> oh good thanks, they are clever people.
> 
> after work yesterday i was so hot i decided to have a cold shower and lay on the bed after just in my lovely pants lol
> 
> and baby was moving loads, and i could see i had a lump so i kept touching it to see if he would move and he kept doing in the same place everytime i touched him and when i felt properly i could feel something long so must have been his leg or arm it was great, but then he moved totally and i couldnt feel him anymore he was obviously fed up of me lol x

ahhh! haha, so cool :)


----------



## erin7707

I'm good ebs, thanks! :thumbup:

How are you?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> I'm good ebs, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> How are you?

Not too bad. Just waiting to ov... xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good ebs, thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Not too bad. Just waiting to ov... xxxClick to expand...

your temps look good! nice and steady at least! are you guys bd'ing now, or waiting until you get the positive?


----------



## britt24

it was silly hot yesterday, i couldnt believe how humid it was. I was inside and still not cool.

anyone up to anything tonight? x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> your temps look good! nice and steady at least! are you guys bd'ing now, or waiting until you get the positive?

Thanks... I think we might get started tonight ready for ov. :shrug: Got no ewcm yet though and temp is usually alot lower but I suppose its better to start now in case it creeps up on me. x



britt24 said:


> it was silly hot yesterday, i couldnt believe how humid it was. I was inside and still not cool.
> 
> anyone up to anything tonight? x

It was horrible! The house seemed to get warmer and warmer no matter how many windows you opened. Not to mention the car!!!! I almost cooked in there! :haha:

I'm going to sit in front of the tv and enjoy the coolness of my living room! :haha: What are you up to? x


----------



## britt24

same i think cook tea, then watch a film i think we have a few on the planner so need to catch up on some lol 

i need to do some ironing as well, cos with the weather being so hot my washing dried so quickly that i have lods of ironing now! so i think i will be doing that with the film.

oh and i have 2 lines on the euro millions tonight, it is 117 million so i promise if i win i will send all you girls a cheque! x


----------



## ebony2010

Sounds like a good plan Britt. Ironing never seems so bad when you're watching the tv at the same time. :thumbup: And yes please for the cheque!!! lol! 

Also, I wondered... how did you end up working from home? Is it your own business? I just wondered as I'm looking into way of starting something from home to get us off benefits (DH only has a part time job so we have to use benefits to top up our rent) and have a bit of spare cash. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi all sorry i aint around much at the moment,i am working lots..but i do still think of you all...not much to report here.had some ewcm today when i wiped sorry tmi...so who knows when my body will decide to o.really dont think anything will happen this month i'm to tired dtd is the last thing on my list lol....but its nice not to worry about it for once

do any of you girls know much about overactive thyroid?my mam has just been diagnosed with it and was thinking i best get checked as it can cause problems in pregnancy

i am watching lost tonite,i am hooked,never watched it on tv but my eldest has borrowed the 1st lot of dvds me and dh watch them every night lol


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Sounds like a good plan Britt. Ironing never seems so bad when you're watching the tv at the same time. :thumbup: And yes please for the cheque!!! lol!
> 
> Also, I wondered... how did you end up working from home? Is it your own business? I just wondered as I'm looking into way of starting something from home to get us off benefits (DH only has a part time job so we have to use benefits to top up our rent) and have a bit of spare cash. xxx


sorry we didnt win on the lottery but i have some lines on for friday so i will keep my promise if we win.

i used to work in a office in nottingham, but our company got bought out who as they said 'worked green' so working from home to stop people using their cars etc, so they gave us all the stuff to work from home and do what we did in the office. So it is an actual company not something i started on my own. 

Have you looked into things that you could sell from home on the net, someone i knew set up selling push bikes parts etc on ebay then had his own website and now has shops, so the right thing can take off really well x


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi all sorry i aint around much at the moment,i am working lots..but i do still think of you all...not much to report here.had some ewcm today when i wiped sorry tmi...so who knows when my body will decide to o.really dont think anything will happen this month i'm to tired dtd is the last thing on my list lol....but its nice not to worry about it for once
> 
> do any of you girls know much about overactive thyroid?my mam has just been diagnosed with it and was thinking i best get checked as it can cause problems in pregnancy
> 
> i am watching lost tonite,i am hooked,never watched it on tv but my eldest has borrowed the 1st lot of dvds me and dh watch them every night lol


I Mamadonna, good news on the ewcm hope your feeling a bit more energetic in the next few days to catch that eggy!

im sorry i dont know anything about it at all :hugs:

lost is brilliant, we got hooked and watched the lot its so addictive though we started watching it after it started on tv so had a few to catch up on and we were watching loads a night and stayin up really late cos we couldnt stop watching it lol x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi all sorry i aint around much at the moment,i am working lots..but i do still think of you all...not much to report here.had some ewcm today when i wiped sorry tmi...so who knows when my body will decide to o.really dont think anything will happen this month i'm to tired dtd is the last thing on my list lol....but its nice not to worry about it for once
> 
> do any of you girls know much about overactive thyroid?my mam has just been diagnosed with it and was thinking i best get checked as it can cause problems in pregnancy
> 
> i am watching lost tonite,i am hooked,never watched it on tv but my eldest has borrowed the 1st lot of dvds me and dh watch them every night lol

Jeffsar had hyperthyroidism or something like that I think so maybe she will know more???

I love Lost! I watched the first few series on tv then hired the DVD's for the rest so I have seen them all. It is a great series with so many twists and then things refer back to previous series etc... very good. :thumbup:



britt24 said:


> sorry we didnt win on the lottery but i have some lines on for friday so i will keep my promise if we win.
> 
> i used to work in a office in nottingham, but our company got bought out who as they said 'worked green' so working from home to stop people using their cars etc, so they gave us all the stuff to work from home and do what we did in the office. So it is an actual company not something i started on my own.
> 
> Have you looked into things that you could sell from home on the net, someone i knew set up selling push bikes parts etc on ebay then had his own website and now has shops, so the right thing can take off really well x

Can't believe you didn't win! :haha:

Ive been looking into stuff I can sell to start off small and then build up as I get a bit more money. I had actually thought about buying and selling opk's and hpt's to start with as I read you should chose something you are really passionate about and I thought ttc was what I seem to have experience in and then maybe one day branch into baby stuff as I get more knowledge in that area. I know it would be a very small profit to start with but it could be a good base to build on. What do you think?

AFM.... had loads of ewcm last night so we DTD and my temp has started to rise this morning. Praying we have caught this egg. xxx


----------



## britt24

Yeah i think thats a great idea, why dont you do a second hand baby clothes sale thing on ebay and ask for people to donate stuff when their babies grow out of them. I would donate cos you only end up throwing them away dont you.

If you look on the admag there are usually bundles for sale advertised as lots of baby clothes for 10 quid of someting then you could seperate them down and list them to make a profit. x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Yeah i think thats a great idea, why dont you do a second hand baby clothes sale thing on ebay and ask for people to donate stuff when their babies grow out of them. I would donate cos you only end up throwing them away dont you.
> 
> If you look on the admag there are usually bundles for sale advertised as lots of baby clothes for 10 quid of someting then you could seperate them down and list them to make a profit. x

Good idea. :thumbup: I think I'll start with ttc stuff right now as DH would freak if he saw baby stuff in the house until we are over 12 weeks pregnant but its a great idea to progress into. Thanks Britt. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i think thats a great idea, why dont you do a second hand baby clothes sale thing on ebay and ask for people to donate stuff when their babies grow out of them. I would donate cos you only end up throwing them away dont you.
> 
> If you look on the admag there are usually bundles for sale advertised as lots of baby clothes for 10 quid of someting then you could seperate them down and list them to make a profit. x
> 
> Good idea. :thumbup: I think I'll start with ttc stuff right now as DH would freak if he saw baby stuff in the house until we are over 12 weeks pregnant but its a great idea to progress into. Thanks Britt. xxxClick to expand...


yeah start with the ttc stuff then you can gradually build and have a ebay baby shop on there, let me know if you defo do it and i can send things as baby grows out of them and you can list them or throw them if they are no good x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i think thats a great idea, why dont you do a second hand baby clothes sale thing on ebay and ask for people to donate stuff when their babies grow out of them. I would donate cos you only end up throwing them away dont you.
> 
> If you look on the admag there are usually bundles for sale advertised as lots of baby clothes for 10 quid of someting then you could seperate them down and list them to make a profit. x
> 
> Good idea. :thumbup: I think I'll start with ttc stuff right now as DH would freak if he saw baby stuff in the house until we are over 12 weeks pregnant but its a great idea to progress into. Thanks Britt. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah start with the ttc stuff then you can gradually build and have a ebay baby shop on there, let me know if you defo do it and i can send things as baby grows out of them and you can list them or throw them if they are no good xClick to expand...

Aww thanks Britt. :hugs: xxx


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls.. I got my reading back from Mary. Not feeling too good about it. 
Dear Erin, 

Thank you for allowing me to read for you again im most grateful .... 

Firstly if you remember i seen a little girl then i changed when you found you were expecting and i seen a little boy , im still seeing a baby boy however i cant be 100% as i seen a girl first time around , this has never happened before so im confused as much as you , below is your Reading now i will just say baby instead of Him / Her ... (ummm.. hello, I paid for a gender reading?) 
Now im seeing labour starting with a few contractions on a saturday around 11am , and you will be around 39 weeks , now i see you going to hospital that afternoon and you find out you are 4cm dilated so you get pain relief im seeing Epidural (definitely) and wait till you fully dilate , Now im seeing Baby being born at 17.00 and baby will be screaming ready to feed , you appear to only push for 8 minutes (this really shocks me, as I pushed for 2 hours and 20 minutes with Lexi!!) and handle labour really well , now Baby will weigh around 8lbs 05 oz (Lexi was only 6lbs 3 oz at 38.5 weeks, but I guess it could happen..) .Im getting links with a Tummy Rash in this pregnancy , im also seeing you spending some time in the birth pool while in labour (I kinda doubt this will be the case.. I don't think every labor room in the hospital has a birth pool in it) , you don't get any stitches (I needed stitches with Lexi, and she was smaller than this baby will be?) and Baby is a great sleeper.


blah.. should I say anything back to her about it??


----------



## erin7707

Also, I've emailed Star, and she used to email me back right away but she must be ignoring me! :( I asked how much a gender/labor reading would be because I didn't see any on ebay, and she didn't get back to me...


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Hey girls.. I got my reading back from Mary. Not feeling too good about it.
> Dear Erin,
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to read for you again im most grateful ....
> 
> Firstly if you remember i seen a little girl then i changed when you found you were expecting and i seen a little boy , im still seeing a baby boy however i cant be 100% as i seen a girl first time around , this has never happened before so im confused as much as you , below is your Reading now i will just say baby instead of Him / Her ... (ummm.. hello, I paid for a gender reading?)
> Now im seeing labour starting with a few contractions on a saturday around 11am , and you will be around 39 weeks , now i see you going to hospital that afternoon and you find out you are 4cm dilated so you get pain relief im seeing Epidural (definitely) and wait till you fully dilate , Now im seeing Baby being born at 17.00 and baby will be screaming ready to feed , you appear to only push for 8 minutes (this really shocks me, as I pushed for 2 hours and 20 minutes with Lexi!!) and handle labour really well , now Baby will weigh around 8lbs 05 oz (Lexi was only 6lbs 3 oz at 38.5 weeks, but I guess it could happen..) .Im getting links with a Tummy Rash in this pregnancy , im also seeing you spending some time in the birth pool while in labour (I kinda doubt this will be the case.. I don't think every labor room in the hospital has a birth pool in it) , you don't get any stitches (I needed stitches with Lexi, and she was smaller than this baby will be?) and Baby is a great sleeper.
> 
> 
> blah.. should I say anything back to her about it??

I think you should if you didn;t get what you paid for. 



erin7707 said:


> Also, I've emailed Star, and she used to email me back right away but she must be ignoring me! :( I asked how much a gender/labor reading would be because I didn't see any on ebay, and she didn't get back to me...

Strange.... when did you email her? Maybe she's busy. :shrug: xxx


----------



## erin7707

I dont want to make Mary mad by questioning her.. and I don't really know what to say. At least she's being honest and not making something up about the gender, but still, shouldn't she know?

I emailed Star 2 days ago, usually she writes back within like 3 hours!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> I dont want to make Mary mad by questioning her.. and I don't really know what to say. At least she's being honest and not making something up about the gender, but still, shouldn't she know?
> 
> I emailed Star 2 days ago, usually she writes back within like 3 hours!

Just explain how you feel. I asked her stuff the other day and she seemed really helpful. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi 
mmm she said she wasnt 100% sure on my gender, i hope its not to cover her back cos it is a guess. Well i suppose all we can do is wait until the time comes and see of the labour is correct thats the only way we will know x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls, I&#8217;m just back from my first ante natal class! Seems to be a nice group of ladies so should be good. 

Erin, I felt the same about my reading from mary &#8211; she says baby is 7lbs at 41 weeks and I have ben told baby is already around 4lbs just now, and they doubt I&#8217;ll make it full term! 
I guess we won&#8217;t know until baby pops out!

If I were you, I&#8217;d just say that you really had wanted an indication on gender, and as that is what you paid for, could she try again to tune in??

Ebs &#8211; starting a business would be fab! It would give you something to focus on too.

Britt &#8211; I need you to get me organised!

Mama, I have hypothyroidism, and it was the cause of my infertility. Hyperthyroidism is worse, as it can through every system in your body off, while hypo usually just messes with a couple&#8230;. It is usually hereditry, so it won&#8217;t harm to get bloods taken and checked &#8211; my nan, auntie and cousin all have it too, and my mum is waiting results just now&#8230;..it is easily managed through blood tests and daily tablets for life, so it&#8217;s not the worst condition out there.
If you want more info on it, send me a pm xx


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar 

Okay these are my lists that i have been following :-

Feeding -
6 x bottles
teats - vari flow
sterilizer
bottlebrush
2 x milk formula tubs 
6 x muslins
3 x soothers
10 x bibs
infacol
thermal bottle bag

Travel - 
Car Seat
Parm/pushchair
changing bag
2 x pram sheets 
2 x blankets 

optional extra's -
bouncer chair 
play mat

Nursery - 
Cot
Mattress
Moses Basket and stand
nursery furniture
3 x fitted sheets for cot
3 x top sheets for cot
3 x fitted sheets for moses basket
3 x top sheets for moses basket
2 x light blankets
curtains / blinds
cot bedding / decor
changing mat
mobile
monitor
room thermometer
night light

Bath and Body-
Bath 
top and tail bowl
bath thermometer
nail clippers 
brush and comb set
hooded towels
flannels
sponge
bubble bath
shampoo
body wash
body lotion/moisturiser
cotton wool
3 x packs wipes 
4 x packs nappies
nappy sacks
easr buds
sudacreme
calpol
bonjela
baby thermometer


----------



## britt24

and this is for the hospital bags - 

for baby -
4 x vests
4 x baby grows
hat
mitts
1 x pack nappies
cotton wool
1 x pack wipes
2 x blankets (i am taking 1 celular and 1 thicker one)
2 x top sheets
3 x muslins
3 x bibs


for us - 
phone 
camara
tens machine
snacks and drink
socks
night gown (old and cheap for labour)
dressing gown
slippers
hair band
flannel
hand help fan
jogging bottoms
vest top
cardigan 
pumps
big pants
bras
maternity pads
night gown / pjs
towels
hair brush
shampoo and conditioner
showergel
toothbrush
toothpaste
face wash
breast pads
make up


----------



## jeffsar

holy moly!!!!! 
i have nothing, lol!
i'll go remove the ones i have, and let you see how far behind i am! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> holy moly!!!!!
> i have nothing, lol!
> i'll go remove the ones i have, and let you see how far behind i am! x



lol i bet you have some stuff from taylor dont you?

we are picking little mans clothes out and things tonight for the hospital and i am going to wash them at the weekend and get his bag packed, then i will start mine the week after when i have got my last bits. I want to be all packed and ready for week 30. x


----------



## jeffsar

Feeding -
6 x bottles
teats - vari flow
2 x milk formula tubs 
6 x muslins
3 x soothers
10 x bibs
infacol
thermal bottle bag

Travel - 
Car Seat
Parm/pushchair
2 x pram sheets 
2 x blankets 

optional extra's -
play mat

Nursery - 
3 x fitted sheets for cot
3 x top sheets for cot
3 x fitted sheets for moses basket
3 x top sheets for moses basket
2 x light blankets
curtains / blinds
cot bedding / decor
mobile
monitor
room thermometer
night light

Bath and Body-
Bath 
top and tail bowl
bath thermometer
nail clippers 
brush and comb set
hooded towels
flannels
sponge
bubble bath
shampoo
body wash
body lotion/moisturiser
cotton wool
nappy sacks
sudacreme
calpol
bonjela
baby thermometer 


i have none of the above - but tbh i don't think i'll bother with some of it!

plus, haven't got a thing for hospital!!

you worried for me yet?!!!!? lol x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Feeding -
> 6 x bottles
> teats - vari flow
> 2 x milk formula tubs
> 6 x muslins
> 3 x soothers
> 10 x bibs
> infacol
> thermal bottle bag
> 
> Travel -
> Car Seat
> Parm/pushchair
> 2 x pram sheets
> 2 x blankets
> 
> optional extra's -
> play mat
> 
> Nursery -
> 3 x fitted sheets for cot
> 3 x top sheets for cot
> 3 x fitted sheets for moses basket
> 3 x top sheets for moses basket
> 2 x light blankets
> curtains / blinds
> cot bedding / decor
> mobile
> monitor
> room thermometer
> night light
> 
> Bath and Body-
> Bath
> top and tail bowl
> bath thermometer
> nail clippers
> brush and comb set
> hooded towels
> flannels
> sponge
> bubble bath
> shampoo
> body wash
> body lotion/moisturiser
> cotton wool
> nappy sacks
> sudacreme
> calpol
> bonjela
> baby thermometer
> 
> 
> i have none of the above - but tbh i don't think i'll bother with some of it!
> 
> plus, haven't got a thing for hospital!!
> 
> you worried for me yet?!!!!? lol x


lol yes! 
you prob will knwo what you will use cos you have done it before i just got all this cos its my first time and didnt know so just got everything.

you need to get your hospital stuff then we can be all packed and ready x


----------



## jeffsar

well i get thrown out of hospital between 4 - 8 hrs after birth, so i won't need much! just a car seat, a baby sleepsuit and my trackies, lol!


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> well i get thrown out of hospital between 4 - 8 hrs after birth, so i won't need much! just a car seat, a baby sleepsuit and my trackies, lol!

really gosh thats not long, i think with us it all depends on what time you go in, if i went in early hours and had him that day i wouldnt stay in over night. and all depends if i have an epidural or not.

i seem to have everything other than the big important things pram and car seat! lol but i am hoping to get my car seat this weekend x


----------



## jeffsar

First time mums get a bit longer, but second time + mums get thrown out as soon as they have had a wee, lol! They check to make sure your body is passing fluid ok, and then send you packing, so I won&#8217;t need a great deal of stuff in with me &#8211; I even think I&#8217;ll just get my shower at home! 

Have you thought about a belly bandit?? I think I might get one this time&#8230;&#8230;. Some people on here rave about them x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> First time mums get a bit longer, but second time + mums get thrown out as soon as they have had a wee, lol! They check to make sure your body is passing fluid ok, and then send you packing, so I wont need a great deal of stuff in with me  I even think Ill just get my shower at home!
> 
> Have you thought about a belly bandit?? I think I might get one this time. Some people on here rave about them x


whats one of them? x


----------



## jeffsar

A belly bandit is like a wrap that you wear after birth which helps to reduce your flabby tum and get your uterus back in shape&#8230;.i&#8217;ll go find the link for you x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar, lol, I feel like I'm like you this second time around... I haven't really thought anything about what we will need.. partially because I need to know if we're having a boy or not, but we still have things leftover from Lexi so I'm thinking I'll only need clothes if it's a boy.. but I guess I'll really have to start thinking about it a little more... someday! haha Not worried about it yet though :)


----------



## ebony2010

Afternoon everyone :hi:

Had some more ewcm and my opk went darker after lunch. Hoping we catch this eggy pdq!!! :happydance:

Jeffsar.... glad your class went well. Did you go on your own or is DH around? This is quick to throw you out of hospital. They don't mess around these days do they? :wacko: xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> A belly bandit is like a wrap that you wear after birth which helps to reduce your flabby tum and get your uterus back in shape.ill go find the link for you x

sounds brilliant i think i will be getting one of those! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!! 

sorry jeffsar i missed the part about your class hope it went well

ebs great news on more ewcm its looking like ovulation isnt it!

how are you erin? xx


----------



## jeffsar

https://www.bellybandit.co.uk/


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> sorry jeffsar i missed the part about your class hope it went well
> 
> ebs great news on more ewcm its looking like ovulation isnt it!
> 
> how are you erin? xx

It does! :happydance: I'm so excited. I know the likeliness of us getting pregnant that fast would be slim I am still hoping as it happens to some. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> https://www.bellybandit.co.uk/

How long does it normally take for the bump to go down in its own? x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls! 

Erin, I am glad I am not the only one slacking behind, britt is making me nervous, lol! Have you seen her lists &#8211; SO ORGANISED!!! 

Ebs, yey for the opks! Get at it tonight! 
Went to the class myself, hubby is away, but even if he wasn&#8217;t he wouldn&#8217;t come &#8211; he wants to know as little about the actual birth as possible, lol! I don&#8217;t blame him, if I could get away not knowing I&#8217;d be happier! 

Britt, I am def. getting one, they are cheap enough if you shop about! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Erin, I am glad I am not the only one slacking behind, britt is making me nervous, lol! Have you seen her lists  SO ORGANISED!!!
> 
> Ebs, yey for the opks! Get at it tonight!
> Went to the class myself, hubby is away, but even if he wasnt he wouldnt come  he wants to know as little about the actual birth as possible, lol! I dont blame him, if I could get away not knowing Id be happier!
> 
> Britt, I am def. getting one, they are cheap enough if you shop about! x

they look good, i have never heard of them before, i am going to get one it says to measure in the 8th month so i will prob measure me beginning of sep and order one so i can put it on straight away x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Erin, I am glad I am not the only one slacking behind, britt is making me nervous, lol! Have you seen her lists  SO ORGANISED!!!
> 
> Ebs, yey for the opks! Get at it tonight!
> Went to the class myself, hubby is away, but even if he wasnt he wouldnt come  he wants to know as little about the actual birth as possible, lol! I dont blame him, if I could get away not knowing Id be happier!
> 
> Britt, I am def. getting one, they are cheap enough if you shop about! x

My DH would be the same. Once tried to get him to watch OBEM and failed miserably. :dohh:

No :sex: for me tonight. :wacko: I must be still healing because it was quite sore. :nope: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Afternoon everyone :hi:
> 
> Had some more ewcm and my opk went darker after lunch. Hoping we catch this eggy pdq!!! :happydance:
> 
> Jeffsar.... glad your class went well. Did you go on your own or is DH around? This is quick to throw you out of hospital. They don't mess around these days do they? :wacko: xxx

was your opk super positive? hope you catch the eggie! 



britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> sorry jeffsar i missed the part about your class hope it went well
> 
> ebs great news on more ewcm its looking like ovulation isnt it!
> 
> how are you erin? xx

i'm doing good, thanks hun!! How are you?? x




ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> https://www.bellybandit.co.uk/
> 
> How long does it normally take for the bump to go down in its own? xClick to expand...

mine never went completely away! :haha: Maybe I need one of those! 



ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Erin, I am glad I am not the only one slacking behind, britt is making me nervous, lol! Have you seen her lists  SO ORGANISED!!!
> 
> Ebs, yey for the opks! Get at it tonight!
> Went to the class myself, hubby is away, but even if he wasnt he wouldnt come  he wants to know as little about the actual birth as possible, lol! I dont blame him, if I could get away not knowing Id be happier!
> 
> Britt, I am def. getting one, they are cheap enough if you shop about! x
> 
> My DH would be the same. Once tried to get him to watch OBEM and failed miserably. :dohh:
> 
> No :sex: for me tonight. :wacko: I must be still healing because it was quite sore. :nope: xxxClick to expand...

awww bummer :( Are you going to attempt again tomorrow?? TMI, but you should just find other ways to have him complete the deed and just have him stick it in you when he's almost finished.... :haha: Sorry to be so obscene :winkwink:


----------



## jeffsar

erin, you just made me choke on my breakfast!!x


----------



## erin7707

:rofl: sorry!!!


----------



## ebony2010

:rofl: you girls make me laugh. :haha:

Erin... no it wasn't super positive but sometimes I don't get that 2nd line really dark. :shrug:

Well today I've had a bit more ewcm this morning, my opk is just as dark today, my temp has dropped and I've started bleeding as though AF is just arriving. :dohh: I have no clue what is going on so I'm still poas like mad and will be :sex: tonight if 1) the bleeding goes away and 2) if DH can be persuaded! :haha:

Been to my friends again this morning to do her nails and coo over her :baby: Damn I'm broody! :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> :rofl: you girls make me laugh. :haha:
> 
> Erin... no it wasn't super positive but sometimes I don't get that 2nd line really dark. :shrug:
> 
> Well today I've had a bit more ewcm this morning, my opk is just as dark today, my temp has dropped and I've started bleeding as though AF is just arriving. :dohh: I have no clue what is going on so I'm still poas like mad and will be :sex: tonight if 1) the bleeding goes away and 2) if DH can be persuaded! :haha:
> 
> Been to my friends again this morning to do her nails and coo over her :baby: Damn I'm broody! :haha: xxx

i hope the bleeding stops and you aren't sore tonight so that you can BD!! 

btw, what does broody mean? I've been trying to figure that one out.. haha


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you girls make me laugh. :haha:
> 
> Erin... no it wasn't super positive but sometimes I don't get that 2nd line really dark. :shrug:
> 
> Well today I've had a bit more ewcm this morning, my opk is just as dark today, my temp has dropped and I've started bleeding as though AF is just arriving. :dohh: I have no clue what is going on so I'm still poas like mad and will be :sex: tonight if 1) the bleeding goes away and 2) if DH can be persuaded! :haha:
> 
> Been to my friends again this morning to do her nails and coo over her :baby: Damn I'm broody! :haha: xxx
> 
> i hope the bleeding stops and you aren't sore tonight so that you can BD!!
> 
> btw, what does broody mean? I've been trying to figure that one out.. hahaClick to expand...

Broody is a term when a women starts wanting children or more children to extend her "brood". Sorry I didn't realise it was a uk term. :dohh: So when your around a baby and you think "oh I'd love a baby of my own" you're broody. xxx


----------



## erin7707

ahhh makes so much more sense now :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies
sorry i havent been on, last night i started getting shooting pains in my lower back in my bum and down my right leg, it got worse and worse and this morning was agony, so spoke to midwife who said it sounds like sciatica and its when the baby is lay on the nerve. And i have got to see how it goes today and if it is still the same i have to have physio to ease it.

its soooo painful, i keep having baths and just lying flat on my back its the only things i can do to ease it slightly.

i think baby is making up for giving me an easy start lol

how is everyone?

hope the bleeding stops ebs, or it might just be cos its the first time you have had sex since the mc, might have made you bleed slightly xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ladies
> sorry i havent been on, last night i started getting shooting pains in my lower back in my bum and down my right leg, it got worse and worse and this morning was agony, so spoke to midwife who said it sounds like sciatica and its when the baby is lay on the nerve. And i have got to see how it goes today and if it is still the same i have to have physio to ease it.
> 
> its soooo painful, i keep having baths and just lying flat on my back its the only things i can do to ease it slightly.
> 
> i think baby is making up for giving me an easy start lol
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> hope the bleeding stops ebs, or it might just be cos its the first time you have had sex since the mc, might have made you bleed slightly xx

Oh no!!!!!!! My Mum suffers with it and its so painful when she gets it. I hope it eases or they sort it soon for you. 

I think the bleeding today may be from ovulation. Hope so. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> sorry i havent been on, last night i started getting shooting pains in my lower back in my bum and down my right leg, it got worse and worse and this morning was agony, so spoke to midwife who said it sounds like sciatica and its when the baby is lay on the nerve. And i have got to see how it goes today and if it is still the same i have to have physio to ease it.
> 
> its soooo painful, i keep having baths and just lying flat on my back its the only things i can do to ease it slightly.
> 
> i think baby is making up for giving me an easy start lol
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> hope the bleeding stops ebs, or it might just be cos its the first time you have had sex since the mc, might have made you bleed slightly xx
> 
> Oh no!!!!!!! My Mum suffers with it and its so painful when she gets it. I hope it eases or they sort it soon for you.
> 
> I think the bleeding today may be from ovulation. Hope so. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...



It is v painful i am hoping little man stops being mean and moves soon lol, unless he is getting into head down position which may mean he wont move off it but we will see.

oh thats good news then if it is fingers crossed for you!!

guess what, i know i shouldnt have but i couldnt help it i have booked in for a 4d scan on sunday eeeek lol could resist xx


----------



## ebony2010

Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx


no we couldnt get in there this weekend, so we are going to leeds. Our appointment is at 9:00 so i have just broke the news to hubby that we need to leave at half 7 on his only day off, do you think i am a bit mean?? lol

i cant wait, i will post the pics and movie on here if it lets me.

i like booking things at last minute cos i am too impatient to wait for things lol

lol i think she has noticed how fast or not fast it is growing and wont tell us so we cant guess lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx
> 
> 
> no we couldnt get in there this weekend, so we are going to leeds. Our appointment is at 9:00 so i have just broke the news to hubby that we need to leave at half 7 on his only day off, do you think i am a bit mean?? lol
> 
> i cant wait, i will post the pics and movie on here if it lets me.
> 
> i like booking things at last minute cos i am too impatient to wait for things lol
> 
> lol i think she has noticed how fast or not fast it is growing and wont tell us so we cant guess lol xClick to expand...

Poor DH!!!! Oh it will be worth it though. :thumbup: I agree on the not having to wait too. Its awful when you are so excited about something and the days go really slow up to it. :dohh:

At least traveling at that time on a Saturday up the M1 won't be too bad. The shoppers will still be in bed! :haha:

Yes... I think she's just keeping us guessing. :haha:

Have you been and paid for your pram yet? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx

i'm here, and it hasn't really grown at all since my holiday to tenerife when i got waxed :haha: tbh though, it doesn't grow that fast normally, so don't read too much into it! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx
> 
> i'm here, and it hasn't really grown at all since my holiday to tenerife when i got waxed :haha: tbh though, it doesn't grow that fast normally, so don't read too much into it! xClick to expand...

I told you its a girl!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

i coughed my toast up this morning when erin described how to get ebs pregnant! 

britt, sorry you are in pain hun, hopefully the wee man will move soon x

ebs, i wish you could come do my nails, i can't get a good manicure here.......

erin, those bands are loads cheaper in the us than the uk - you should start importing them here as a business! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx
> 
> i'm here, and it hasn't really grown at all since my holiday to tenerife when i got waxed :haha: tbh though, it doesn't grow that fast normally, so don't read too much into it! xClick to expand...
> 
> I told you its a girl!!! :haha: xxxClick to expand...

well, only a max of 10 weeks to wait - they won't let me go over, so i know mary was wrong! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> i coughed my toast up this morning when erin described how to get ebs pregnant!
> 
> britt, sorry you are in pain hun, hopefully the wee man will move soon x
> 
> ebs, i wish you could come do my nails, i can't get a good manicure here.......
> 
> erin, those bands are loads cheaper in the us than the uk - you should start importing them here as a business! x

haha yeah I'd do your nails but I don't think it would be very cost effective with the travelling! :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx
> 
> i'm here, and it hasn't really grown at all since my holiday to tenerife when i got waxed :haha: tbh though, it doesn't grow that fast normally, so don't read too much into it! xClick to expand...
> 
> I told you its a girl!!! :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> well, only a max of 10 weeks to wait - they won't let me go over, so i know mary was wrong! xClick to expand...

I hope she is right because she says she sees me getting pregnant really soon. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

she said a boy, that weighs 7lbs at 41 wks - my mw says ' your baby is huge, weighs around 4lb just now, if not here by due date, we'll induce'.............

hmmmm, not sure! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> she said a boy, that weighs 7lbs at 41 wks - my mw says ' your baby is huge, weighs around 4lb just now, if not here by due date, we'll induce'.............
> 
> hmmmm, not sure! x

Bugger.... :grr: :haha: I was counting on her too as everyone else said September!!! :dohh:

I can't believe you are 30 weeks! :wacko: I remember you getting your bfp. Does it feel like it has gone fast for you? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

well, i am sure she has my gender right, so maybe she'll get the bfp for you right too! x

i can't believe it either, i remember posting that i thought i had lines at 9dpo, lol! i still have the urge to poas even though i feel baby moving!

the first 3/4 months went by so slowly, but from then has gone really fast - i can't beleive i have so much to do and only 10 weeks to do it in! 

i really wish we were all on the journey together though xx


----------



## ebony2010

I know!!! 9dpo... I remember... on SD tests! :thumbup:

I suppose you've had alot going on with you getting a promotion and your DH landing the job abroad... plus running around after your gorgeous boy!!! That is plenty enough to make the time go fast. :wacko:

We will all be on the same journey together but me & Mamadonna will just have to join it a bit later than we'd hoped. I can't believe how much has happened since we all met on here talking about readings and stuff.

So when you were pregnant with Tayler... were you more organised? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, a lot has happened since then - i think it was november ish wasn't it?!

you'll get your bfp's soon, i really believe that x

with Taylor, i was just like britt - totally organised by around 25 weeks! this time though, i am much more relaxed about it all, probably too much! i really should start buying things! 

saying that, when you are team yellow, it's not so easy - i know i will want pink or blue thins, so i may as well wait for the non essentials and get them later on....

have you had any thought to at-home business ideas yet?


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, a lot has happened since then - i think it was november ish wasn't it?!
> 
> you'll get your bfp's soon, i really believe that x
> 
> with Taylor, i was just like britt - totally organised by around 25 weeks! this time though, i am much more relaxed about it all, probably too much! i really should start buying things!
> 
> saying that, when you are team yellow, it's not so easy - i know i will want pink or blue thins, so i may as well wait for the non essentials and get them later on....
> 
> have you had any thought to at-home business ideas yet?

Yeah I think it was around then. I joined in November.

I suppose with your 2nd you're more relaxed knowing you'll probably not need half the stuff you probably bought the 1st time etc... At this rate me & Britt will be driving up and dragging your round the shops! :haha: I'm like Britt with lists. :dohh:

I can imagine it must be difficult not knowing the sex with buying. Theres only so much yellow one baby can take. :haha: I do admire you waiting to find out though. I am far too impatient.

Yeah I have been thinking alot about an at home business. I'd like to build up an ebay shop and go from there. I know it will take a long time to build up to a decent level of trading and I'll probably make very little but it would be great in the long run. I did a bit of googling and someone had said on a forum that the key to a successful business is to do something you are passionate about so I think I'm going to start with the ttc stuff like tests and thermometers and just small items like that, that are easy to post and see how that goes first. Then once I've established myself I thought about branching into baby stuff as by then I'll probably know alot about that too. Theres also maternity stuff I could look at too. I'm selling some clothes on ebay at the moment and once I've got a little bit of money in my paypal I'm going to buy say 100 tests and see how they sell. What do you think?

I've been thinking about money alot recently and I just want to get off benefits and be able to at least rent a half decent house. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls just a quick message before lost begins,opk was really dark 2day sodon't think I'll be long as i have loads of ewcm 2.
jeffsar with my Brendan i was told he was gonna be big and he was only 6 15,so u never know:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi girls just a quick message before lost begins,opk was really dark 2day sodon't think I'll be long as i have loads of ewcm 2.
> jeffsar with my Brendan i was told he was gonna be big and he was only 6 15,so u never know:shrug:

Hey its my ov day too!!! Ov buddies to bump buddies!!! :happydance:xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone today?

Well my temp has shot up this morning so I'm assuming this is 1dpo today. We didn't get to :sex last night though. :cry: I started spotting red blood about half an hour before he came home plus I was so tired when he got home that I would have been of no use anyway. :wacko: Today I'm bleeding even more... like a light flow. :dohh: I'm just going to assume this is heavy ovulation bleeding due to what has gone on inside there over the last month making it all raw and sensitive. :shrug: Anyway we only got 2 days before ov day but I can only hope that was enough. I can't do anything about it now anyway. :dohh: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well my temp has shot up this morning so I'm assuming this is 1dpo today. We didn't get to :sex last night though. :cry: I started spotting red blood about half an hour before he came home plus I was so tired when he got home that I would have been of no use anyway. :wacko: Today I'm bleeding even more... like a light flow. :dohh: I'm just going to assume this is heavy ovulation bleeding due to what has gone on inside there over the last month making it all raw and sensitive. :shrug: Anyway we only got 2 days before ov day but I can only hope that was enough. I can't do anything about it now anyway. :dohh: xxx

Morning ebs

i really hope you have caught the eggy!! it could be 1 or 2 days before ovulation so still in for a good chance.

hope the bleeding stops soon for you :hugs:

we started sorting babies stuff out for hospital last night, choosing what we are taking him to wear etc, hubby got a bit carried away saying you cant put that hat in it doesnt match very well lol

i am officially 3rd tri today! 27 weeks today.

i havent heard back from midwife she was going to try and get me an earlier appointment to what i have cos of this pain but nothing yet. Pain isnt quite as bad as yesterday but i think i am dealing with it better now and know what hurts so i have been avoiding doing things that make it hurt x


----------



## ebony2010

:wohoo: for 3rd tri!!! :wohoo:

Aww bless DH for worrying about :baby: hat not matching the outfit! :haha: You are so organised. I will be asking for a copy of your lists when I get to that point. :thumbup:

I hope the midwife contacts you soon. Are you going to go for physio then? xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx
> 
> i'm here, and it hasn't really grown at all since my holiday to tenerife when i got waxed :haha: tbh though, it doesn't grow that fast normally, so don't read too much into it! xClick to expand...
> 
> I told you its a girl!!! :haha: xxxClick to expand...

:haha: agree!



jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> i coughed my toast up this morning when erin described how to get ebs pregnant!
> 
> britt, sorry you are in pain hun, hopefully the wee man will move soon x
> 
> ebs, i wish you could come do my nails, i can't get a good manicure here.......
> 
> erin, those bands are loads cheaper in the us than the uk - you should start importing them here as a business! x

I find those crazy that they say to measure in the 8th month... I know I wasn't that big after delivery! i think i deflated (lol) to 5-6 months pregnant! i will have to look at us vs uk prices! i told you that you girls should buy them us, have them shipped to me, and i'll ship them to you and you just have to pay shipping! :) 




jeffsar said:


> she said a boy, that weighs 7lbs at 41 wks - my mw says ' your baby is huge, weighs around 4lb just now, if not here by due date, we'll induce'.............
> 
> hmmmm, not sure! x

maybe she's referring to the 41 weeks that baby is measuring.. what did you say baby was measuring at the last u/s? How far ahead? 



ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well my temp has shot up this morning so I'm assuming this is 1dpo today. We didn't get to :sex last night though. :cry: I started spotting red blood about half an hour before he came home plus I was so tired when he got home that I would have been of no use anyway. :wacko: Today I'm bleeding even more... like a light flow. :dohh: I'm just going to assume this is heavy ovulation bleeding due to what has gone on inside there over the last month making it all raw and sensitive. :shrug: Anyway we only got 2 days before ov day but I can only hope that was enough. I can't do anything about it now anyway. :dohh: xxx

Oh, I hope you caught it! Didn't you get pregnant off 2 days before ov before? FX'd for you!! 



britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well my temp has shot up this morning so I'm assuming this is 1dpo today. We didn't get to :sex last night though. :cry: I started spotting red blood about half an hour before he came home plus I was so tired when he got home that I would have been of no use anyway. :wacko: Today I'm bleeding even more... like a light flow. :dohh: I'm just going to assume this is heavy ovulation bleeding due to what has gone on inside there over the last month making it all raw and sensitive. :shrug: Anyway we only got 2 days before ov day but I can only hope that was enough. I can't do anything about it now anyway. :dohh: xxx
> 
> Morning ebs
> 
> i really hope you have caught the eggy!! it could be 1 or 2 days before ovulation so still in for a good chance.
> 
> hope the bleeding stops soon for you :hugs:
> 
> we started sorting babies stuff out for hospital last night, choosing what we are taking him to wear etc, hubby got a bit carried away saying you cant put that hat in it doesnt match very well lol
> 
> i am officially 3rd tri today! 27 weeks today.
> 
> i havent heard back from midwife she was going to try and get me an earlier appointment to what i have cos of this pain but nothing yet. Pain isnt quite as bad as yesterday but i think i am dealing with it better now and know what hurts so i have been avoiding doing things that make it hurt xClick to expand...

yayyy! Congrats on 3rd tri!! Glad the pain is easing a bit, hope it goes away for you! I had sciatica early with this pregnancy, and for a lot of my last pregnancy too.. so hopefully I don't get it at the end of this one too.. it really is no fun!


mamadonna- hope you caught your eggie as well!! Good luck!! And sometimes EWCM dries up right before ov, that's why they say it's good to bd before O just in case, you're supposed to take full advantage of your EWCM! :)


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> :wohoo: for 3rd tri!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Aww bless DH for worrying about :baby: hat not matching the outfit! :haha: You are so organised. I will be asking for a copy of your lists when I get to that point. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope the midwife contacts you soon. Are you going to go for physio then? xxx


thank you.

the thing is the hat isnt like bright red or anything and i put a blue baby grow in, its pale blue and white stripe and his baby grows are blue, he will be checking what i put him on every day to see if they are okay lol

i can send them you whenever you want them they have been great for me, my sister is very organised though with her little girl, so thats why i asked her to do me them, and i havent found anything she has missed yet.

well when i spoke to them they said that, if i still have it in a few days then obviously baby hasnt moved and could stay in that position especially if he is head down now, so they would offer me physio to try and ease it a bit, so i will see how i go this weekend and see if it eases any.

have you got any plans for this weekend?

looks like it is going to be warm again so i will wet through again and moaning lol, i love sitting outside though but i could do with cool air being fanned onto me as i sit there lol x


----------



## britt24

Hi Erin 
Hope your okay, you will have to let us know how much cheaper them bands are in the us.

have you felt many more movements? xx


----------



## erin7707

britt- I'll have to look them up, remind me tomorrow! :) 
I'm feeling good-- still feeling movements, my hubs kinda felt a movement already the other night! He says he 'thinks he felt it' which is really early for someone else to be feeling it, so I don't know if he did or not, but it was a pretty good kick! I think I've got an active little bugger in there! :)


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... its going to be hot again? :brat: Thats a weekend indoors for me with my pasty pale skin! :haha:

I really hope :baby: moves so the pain does go away or lessens. Who would have thought pregnancy could be such a nightmare? I think you've all suffered. :dohh:

Erin... I got pregnant DTD the day before ov but this time we did it 2 days before. From what I've googled it is still a very good day to get pregnant with so I'm going to hope we did it and try not and dwell on it all. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Is it at that window to the womb place??? Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I wish Jeffsar would come online and tell us how fast her leg hair is growing. :rofl: How funny does that sound? xxx
> 
> i'm here, and it hasn't really grown at all since my holiday to tenerife when i got waxed :haha: tbh though, it doesn't grow that fast normally, so don't read too much into it! xClick to expand...
> 
> I told you its a girl!!! :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: agree!
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> i coughed my toast up this morning when erin described how to get ebs pregnant!
> 
> britt, sorry you are in pain hun, hopefully the wee man will move soon x
> 
> ebs, i wish you could come do my nails, i can't get a good manicure here.......
> 
> erin, those bands are loads cheaper in the us than the uk - you should start importing them here as a business! xClick to expand...
> 
> I find those crazy that they say to measure in the 8th month... I know I wasn't that big after delivery! i think i deflated (lol) to 5-6 months pregnant! i will have to look at us vs uk prices! i told you that you girls should buy them us, have them shipped to me, and i'll ship them to you and you just have to pay shipping! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> she said a boy, that weighs 7lbs at 41 wks - my mw says ' your baby is huge, weighs around 4lb just now, if not here by due date, we'll induce'.............
> 
> hmmmm, not sure! xClick to expand...
> 
> maybe she's referring to the 41 weeks that baby is measuring.. what did you say baby was measuring at the last u/s? How far ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well my temp has shot up this morning so I'm assuming this is 1dpo today. We didn't get to :sex last night though. :cry: I started spotting red blood about half an hour before he came home plus I was so tired when he got home that I would have been of no use anyway. :wacko: Today I'm bleeding even more... like a light flow. :dohh: I'm just going to assume this is heavy ovulation bleeding due to what has gone on inside there over the last month making it all raw and sensitive. :shrug: Anyway we only got 2 days before ov day but I can only hope that was enough. I can't do anything about it now anyway. :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I hope you caught it! Didn't you get pregnant off 2 days before ov before? FX'd for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well my temp has shot up this morning so I'm assuming this is 1dpo today. We didn't get to :sex last night though. :cry: I started spotting red blood about half an hour before he came home plus I was so tired when he got home that I would have been of no use anyway. :wacko: Today I'm bleeding even more... like a light flow. :dohh: I'm just going to assume this is heavy ovulation bleeding due to what has gone on inside there over the last month making it all raw and sensitive. :shrug: Anyway we only got 2 days before ov day but I can only hope that was enough. I can't do anything about it now anyway. :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Morning ebs
> 
> i really hope you have caught the eggy!! it could be 1 or 2 days before ovulation so still in for a good chance.
> 
> hope the bleeding stops soon for you :hugs:
> 
> we started sorting babies stuff out for hospital last night, choosing what we are taking him to wear etc, hubby got a bit carried away saying you cant put that hat in it doesnt match very well lol
> 
> i am officially 3rd tri today! 27 weeks today.
> 
> i havent heard back from midwife she was going to try and get me an earlier appointment to what i have cos of this pain but nothing yet. Pain isnt quite as bad as yesterday but i think i am dealing with it better now and know what hurts so i have been avoiding doing things that make it hurt xClick to expand...
> 
> yayyy! Congrats on 3rd tri!! Glad the pain is easing a bit, hope it goes away for you! I had sciatica early with this pregnancy, and for a lot of my last pregnancy too.. so hopefully I don't get it at the end of this one too.. it really is no fun!
> 
> 
> mamadonna- hope you caught your eggie as well!! Good luck!! And sometimes EWCM dries up right before ov, that's why they say it's good to bd before O just in case, you're supposed to take full advantage of your EWCM! :)Click to expand...

thank you...i dont think i o yet,i've had 2 days of pos opks and loads of ewcm but not a smiley so who knows :shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls!

i have had a busy day - last day of school in scotland! taylor has had shows, concerts, football training etc etc so i am shattered but it's been fun.

hope mama and ebs have caught the eggies - or are about to!

erin, not long until scan!!

britt, hope your pain eases off this weekend 

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> evening girls!
> 
> i have had a busy day - last day of school in scotland! taylor has had shows, concerts, football training etc etc so i am shattered but it's been fun.
> 
> hope mama and ebs have caught the eggies - or are about to!
> 
> erin, not long until scan!!
> 
> britt, hope your pain eases off this weekend
> 
> xxx

hi hun my lo's have still got a few weeks yet,

not sure whats happening here 2 days of pos opks but no smiley:nope:,hopefully i'll get 1 tomorrow


----------



## jeffsar

well, just keep dtd and i am sure you'll catch the eggy when it decides to make it's journey!!

how have you been, managing to focus on anything other than ttc? x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok been working a lot so no time to think about ttc,i'm not stressing this month if it happens it happens,i'm too tired to worry about it lol


----------



## jeffsar

i know what you mean, and remember, i gave up in december, decided to have a month off and that's when i got bfp! ;)


----------



## mamadonna

i'm kinda secretly hoping thats what happens:winkwink:


----------



## jeffsar

i am hoping that for you too x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

*Mamadonna* I hope the relaxed approach works and you catch that eggy. :hugs:

*Jeffsar* What a busy day! Sounds like it was fun though.

*Britt* Hope you are enjoying your 4D scan this morning and coming back with some fab photos and a DVD! :happydance:

*Erin* Hope you're having a good weekend. Have you started work on the house yet?

*AFM* Well I think I'm 2dpo. My temp has gone up a 2nd time but I'm still bleeding like a light AF so I'm doubting if we caught the egg it stands a chance this month. Nothing I can do but wait now though.

Its so warm this morning!!! I went and did my shopping at 8.30 this morning to miss the rush and also to go out before the car turns into a sauna! :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

guess what - i did it, i finally bought my pram!!!!!! so excited!

i went for the.............


Silver Cross Surf! 
we went to a local pram shop and they had 20% off today only, and so we test drove loads and were stuck between the icandy peach and the surf - but hubby didn't like the colours of the icandy, so the surf won! 

we went for black and chrome, with the carrycot option and the maxi cosi car seat and base.

i am very proud of myself for finally getting something!

hope everyone is well - britt, we need pic's from scan! x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you decided and got it! It is a gorgeous pram!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Jeffsar!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you decided and got it! It is a gorgeous pram!!! :happydance: xxx

thank you, i am feeling quite smug just now, lol!

i am currently trawling the net for a raincoer to fit, but can't find one....... have you seen one before? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Jeffsar!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you decided and got it! It is a gorgeous pram!!! :happydance: xxx
> 
> thank you, i am feeling quite smug just now, lol!
> 
> i am currently trawling the net for a raincoer to fit, but can't find one....... have you seen one before? xClick to expand...

No but Britt will probably know where to get one from.

I wonder how she got on today? Hope she got some good pictures. :thumbup:

Been looking at buying ov and preg tests in bulk and selling them on ebay but its not looking good. If I want to compete on ebay I won't make anything. I thought it would be a tiny profit but I can't work it so I make anything at all! :wacko: So trying to find something else to buy and sell but I'm struggling so if you have any ideas please let me know. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

can you set up a mobile nails business? or what about nail supplies?

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> can you set up a mobile nails business? or what about nail supplies?
> 
> x

I was hoping to do nails mobile but after one set I'm knackered so the odd one is ok but also later this year I have to give up my car because I can't afford the insurance so thats that out of the window. I had thought about nail supplies but its really competitive on ebay. Worth a look though! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

right, i am off to bed! i will speak to you tomorrow! x


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls i hope ur all keeping well,well done jeffsar for getting ur pram:thumbup:

have we any 4d scan pics yet??

:happydance:for 3dpo ebs i think i will probably be ovulating today,just a guess tho,opk was super dark on fri so i'll just go with that


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> *Mamadonna* I hope the relaxed approach works and you catch that eggy. :hugs:
> 
> *Jeffsar* What a busy day! Sounds like it was fun though.
> 
> *Britt* Hope you are enjoying your 4D scan this morning and coming back with some fab photos and a DVD! :happydance:
> 
> *Erin* Hope you're having a good weekend. Have you started work on the house yet?
> 
> *AFM* Well I think I'm 2dpo. My temp has gone up a 2nd time but I'm still bleeding like a light AF so I'm doubting if we caught the egg it stands a chance this month. Nothing I can do but wait now though.
> 
> Its so warm this morning!!! I went and did my shopping at 8.30 this morning to miss the rush and also to go out before the car turns into a sauna! :haha: xxx


HA! no, we haven't started doing anything on the house yet.... it shouldn't take too long once we get started on it -- I hope! :happydance: for being in the 2ww! I hope you caught the eggie :) 

britt, can't wait to see your scan pics! 1 week and 1 day til my scan! :) yay!

jeffsar, congrats on finally buying your pram!! 

mamadonna, hope you ov'd already/are ov'ing soon! I think since you had a really dark OPK the other day that's probably a good indicator.. you should start temping once you get OPK's that are slightly positive so that you can just see when you have a temp spike so you know if you o'd or not.. 


AFM- I've been feeling a lot more movements lately, now even when I'm working and moving around, which means they're pretty strong kicks in there! Just is weird because at this time with Lexi I still wasn't feeling anything! I don't know how I could have missed it!


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... it must be lovely to feel :baby: kick. Am I right that woman normally feel their 2nd baby earlier than their first? xxx


----------



## erin7707

yes, they generally do - I thought it was just because they knew what to expect, but there is no way I could have missed these kicks with Lexi- so I'm thinking it's because our uterine walls have already been stretched out before so they're a bit thinner and we can feel it a little more? :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon,i did another opk 2day and its still quite dark,usually when i get a pos the next day its nearly gone :shrug:


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!

good luck ebs and mamadonna i hope you have caught them eggys!!! 


hope everyone else is okay.

Jeffsar - didnt you get the acc's pack with the surf that should include the insect net parasol rain cover and the insert of the colour you want for the pushchair??

i went to put my money down on my sat we are having the black with silver frame and navy blue accessories, so the insert will be blue in our pushchair.

the 4d scan was amazing, although i drank a bottle of lucozade on the way up their and ate chocolate to get him moving and he was moving like mad all the way there, then as soon as she started scanning he went to sleep lol, so she gave me more chocolate and i went a walk and for a wee, and he woke up but then he was moving all over the place and so the pics werent as clear lol so i will post a few on here the sleep ones are the best, we can see what he looks like though and it was amazing i cant stop looking at him.

i will upload the pics as soon as i can xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

*Mamadonna* I hope you ovulate soon. Hopefully a bigger build up to ov makes for a good egg! :thumbup:

*Britt* Can't wait to see those pics!!! I bet it was lovely. :cloud9:

*Erin* Yeah there must be a reason like you said as to why woman feel it sooner the 2nd time.

*Jeffsar* :hi:

*AFM* Nothing much to tell. Had a rough weekend emotionally and i'm going to go back to the doctors. I'm not coping and I'm getting really anxious about stuff too. Nothing to report on the 2ww. I don't think I am pregnant though so its just waiting for AF now. xxx


----------



## britt24

ahh ebs i am so sorry you feel like that, everything might have just started to hit you all at once sometimes they say it takes a bit for things to sink in when you have been through a rough time. Glad your going to see the docs though hopefully they will be able to help and have you feeling better soon x :hugs:


i have attached a pic it isnt very clear cos i have had to take a pic of a pic, but i will get some more on when i can x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0124.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ahh ebs i am so sorry you feel like that, everything might have just started to hit you all at once sometimes they say it takes a bit for things to sink in when you have been through a rough time. Glad your going to see the docs though hopefully they will be able to help and have you feeling better soon x :hugs:
> 
> 
> i have attached a pic it isnt very clear cos i have had to take a pic of a pic, but i will get some more on when i can x

Yeah that must be it. I'll get it sorted one way or another. Might just have to go for counselling though as I don't really want to be pill popping. :wacko:

Aaaaah he is so cute!!! :cloud9: Do you think he looks like either of you yet? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> ahh ebs i am so sorry you feel like that, everything might have just started to hit you all at once sometimes they say it takes a bit for things to sink in when you have been through a rough time. Glad your going to see the docs though hopefully they will be able to help and have you feeling better soon x :hugs:
> 
> 
> i have attached a pic it isnt very clear cos i have had to take a pic of a pic, but i will get some more on when i can x
> 
> Yeah that must be it. I'll get it sorted one way or another. Might just have to go for counselling though as I don't really want to be pill popping. :wacko:
> 
> Aaaaah he is so cute!!! :cloud9: Do you think he looks like either of you yet? xClick to expand...


well now, he has defo got hubbys noes, cos he has more of a flatter wider nose just like the pic i posted, but i have sent the pic to all my friends today and family and nearly all of them have come back and said they cant believe how much he looks like me already, i cant see it but they all say it.


yeah counselling is prob a good idea, give you chance to get everything out that you need to say and get off your chest, there is prob a lot you need to say that you dont even realise you do and good counselling gets it out xx


----------



## ebony2010

Awww... that is so sweet that he looks like you both. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!

crazy day at work for me today, so this is first chance i have had to post!

britt, he is gorgeous, you must feel so proud! thanks for the info, i didn't realise the raincover was part of the essentials pack! yes, i have prdered that too, so i should be covered!

ebs, sorry you feel down, hopefully dic can advise on counselling.

mama, how's it going, still getting pos opks?

erin - not long until your scan now! x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar! :hi:

Have you started your promotion job yet? xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar, what colour essentials pack have you had?

this is what is in the pack - the fleece baby nest, insect net, rain cover, shopping basket (and large basket now), apron (footmuff), seat liner, parasol, hood.

thanks, it was so nice seeing him, i cant stop looking at his pics x


----------



## jeffsar

i've gone for black just now and i may update with pink or blue later on, lol! i have a voucher for paypal, so i might change colour when i know the team! 

do you get the large basket now too then? i didn't realise that! that's handy.

he really is gorgeous, you must be so pleased to have had another scan!

ebs, ues, started a while ago, so just in the middle of handovers now - i finish on the 28th July! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i've gone for black just now and i may update with pink or blue later on, lol! i have a voucher for paypal, so i might change colour when i know the team!
> 
> do you get the large basket now too then? i didn't realise that! that's handy.
> 
> he really is gorgeous, you must be so pleased to have had another scan!
> 
> ebs, ues, started a while ago, so just in the middle of handovers now - i finish on the 28th July! x


i didnt realise until we ordered ours that it is just the accesories pack that is coloured the pushchair comes in black i assumed the liner came in it in the colour you chose but it doesnt, so in your case it is handy if you want to change or if we keep the prams for another baby can change to be the colour of the sex and be a lot cheaper than a new pram and will have a new liner and fleece snug in,

yeah its only in the linen and slate you dont get the large basket, but it is standard on the others now. it was an extra 30 35 pound i think as well so thats good.

yeah i am glad we went, it was 45 mins as well so we got to watch him for all that time which was lovely

big countdown to finishing work then not long at all!! i still have 13 weeks lol x


----------



## erin7707

AWW britt, he's so adorable!! Can't wait to see how he compares to his picture in real life! :) 

Well ladies, I'm finally off for a day of swimming/sunbathing! Today is 4th of July in the US, which is the day that we gained our independence as a country, so hubby and I are off of work and heading to a picnic and swimming with my parents :) 
Have a great day!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> AWW britt, he's so adorable!! Can't wait to see how he compares to his picture in real life! :)
> 
> Well ladies, I'm finally off for a day of swimming/sunbathing! Today is 4th of July in the US, which is the day that we gained our independence as a country, so hubby and I are off of work and heading to a picnic and swimming with my parents :)
> Have a great day!

Sounds lovely hope you have a lovely day!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

happy independance day erin! oh, and if we have a girl, we have decided on the name Lexi! 

britt, i love the pram so much, i just keep worrying now that i have committed to it that the shopping basket isn't big enough etc. so you've made me happy! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> happy independance day erin! oh, and if we have a girl, we have decided on the name Lexi!
> 
> britt, i love the pram so much, i just keep worrying now that i have committed to it that the shopping basket isn't big enough etc. so you've made me happy! x


i love it as well, cant wait for it to come in stock, yeah i was bothered about that my sister kept saying to me make sure the baskets are big on whichever you get cos you need them, so i was going to buy it seperate so it was a bonus. 

when do you get yours? xx


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> happy independance day erin! oh, and if we have a girl, we have decided on the name Lexi!
> 
> britt, i love the pram so much, i just keep worrying now that i have committed to it that the shopping basket isn't big enough etc. so you've made me happy! x

Well that is a BEAUTIFUL name :) xx


----------



## jeffsar

i agree erin!! :)

britt, the pram is in stock now so they are keeping it for me to pick up whenever - i am a tad superstitious so i am leaving there until nearer the time, but i am very pleased with it! i used the basket so much on my old that i know i will this time, so the bigger basket is a must for me! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i agree erin!! :)
> 
> britt, the pram is in stock now so they are keeping it for me to pick up whenever - i am a tad superstitious so i am leaving there until nearer the time, but i am very pleased with it! i used the basket so much on my old that i know i will this time, so the bigger basket is a must for me! x


lexi is a lovely name 


yeah me to when we fetch ours it wil be going to my mums i wont have it in the house either. I just cant wait to have a mess around with mine and not just the one in the shop lol. The blue one comes into silver cross on the 8th July so she said they should get it about 10 days later.i have only seen a sample of the blue material so i am excited about seeing it all in blue x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i've gone for black just now and i may update with pink or blue later on, lol! i have a voucher for paypal, so i might change colour when i know the team!
> 
> do you get the large basket now too then? i didn't realise that! that's handy.
> 
> he really is gorgeous, you must be so pleased to have had another scan!
> 
> ebs, ues, started a while ago, so just in the middle of handovers now - i finish on the 28th July! x

Not long now then! How exciting!!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> AWW britt, he's so adorable!! Can't wait to see how he compares to his picture in real life! :)
> 
> Well ladies, I'm finally off for a day of swimming/sunbathing! Today is 4th of July in the US, which is the day that we gained our independence as a country, so hubby and I are off of work and heading to a picnic and swimming with my parents :)
> Have a great day!

Happy 4th of July! Have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Happy 4th July,not so happy 4 me,the baby that,i mc in Oct would have been due 2day.
I hope ur all keeping well,britt i love the scan picks,adorable


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> Happy 4th July,not so happy 4 me,the baby that,i mc in Oct would have been due 2day.
> I hope ur all keeping well,britt i love the scan picks,adorable

mama, i am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks jeffsar


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

Mamadonna - im so sorry yesterday wasnt a good day for you, it must have been hard, and i hope your feeling a bit better today :hugs:

hope everyone else is okay, i have just found a bargain. I had seen a changing bag in john lewis i wanted for on my pram it had navy in it with a bit of red so thought it would look nice on the pram. The changing mat is pink inside but i can swap it for my black one i got in my free boots changing bag. It was 75 pound when i seen it, i have just gone onto the website to buy it, and it is in the sale at 35 pound but said out of stock. So i have just phoned nottingham to see if they have any in and she said we dont but i can get it from another store and post it you free of charge!! result so i dont need to go and get it and its 40 pound cheaper x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Happy 4th July,not so happy 4 me,the baby that,i mc in Oct would have been due 2day.
> I hope ur all keeping well,britt i love the scan picks,adorable

I'm so sorry Mamadonna.... life is so cruel. :hugs:



britt24 said:


> hope everyone else is okay, i have just found a bargain. I had seen a changing bag in john lewis i wanted for on my pram it had navy in it with a bit of red so thought it would look nice on the pram. The changing mat is pink inside but i can swap it for my black one i got in my free boots changing bag. It was 75 pound when i seen it, i have just gone onto the website to buy it, and it is in the sale at 35 pound but said out of stock. So i have just phoned nottingham to see if they have any in and she said we dont but i can get it from another store and post it you free of charge!! result so i dont need to go and get it and its 40 pound cheaper x

Bargain! Sounds lovely. I take it with it being pink inside its a Pink Lining bag?

Hope everyone is ok today. I've been busy cleaning as DH aunt is coming round tonight and the house was a bit of a mess. :blush: Its our 1st wedding anniversary on Thursday so I think she's probably wanting to bring a card rouns or something. :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

im not sure if it is a pink lining bag or john lewis's version of these bags, cos it is quite a bit cheaper than them full price.

i have attached a pic so u can see it.

you got married same month as us, ours is 2 weeks sunday.

visitors make me get my finger out and clean everywhere, hubby always says people should visit more often lol 

how are you? xx
 



Attached Files:







230906760.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> im not sure if it is a pink lining bag or john lewis's version of these bags, cos it is quite a bit cheaper than them full price.
> 
> i have attached a pic so u can see it.
> 
> you got married same month as us, ours is 2 weeks sunday.
> 
> visitors make me get my finger out and clean everywhere, hubby always says people should visit more often lol
> 
> how are you? xx

Yeah it is a pink lining bag I think. They are such a fab range. So cute and girly. :thumbup:

Must have been a good month to get married. :winkwink:

haha yeah... my DH is the same. You can tell when I've actually bothered because he walks in and goes "Oh you've had a clean." :haha: Must be quite a dramatic difference for a bloke to notice. :dohh: xxx


----------



## britt24

yeah i love them, but some are so expensive. But this was a bargain and i dont mind paying that for a bag, its just when they are over 100 pound i think it is a lot when there is so many other things to buy that arent cheap.

yep it must have been, i cant actually believe it has nearly been a year since we got married, makes me sad though cos the day was amazing and i would love to live it again it went far to fast.

at least you have got stuck in and done it, i really need to give our house a good clean, but at the min it comes to my lunch at work or before i start i just cant be bothered, but i try to do bits to keep it looking nice and tidy.

x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah i love them, but some are so expensive. But this was a bargain and i dont mind paying that for a bag, its just when they are over 100 pound i think it is a lot when there is so many other things to buy that arent cheap.
> 
> yep it must have been, i cant actually believe it has nearly been a year since we got married, makes me sad though cos the day was amazing and i would love to live it again it went far to fast.
> 
> at least you have got stuck in and done it, i really need to give our house a good clean, but at the min it comes to my lunch at work or before i start i just cant be bothered, but i try to do bits to keep it looking nice and tidy.
> 
> x

It is a bargain. :thumbup: You don't want to be spending too much when you've had to buy the nursery stuff, pram etc...

My house would be like one of those on "the life of grime" if I worked full time! :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i love them, but some are so expensive. But this was a bargain and i dont mind paying that for a bag, its just when they are over 100 pound i think it is a lot when there is so many other things to buy that arent cheap.
> 
> yep it must have been, i cant actually believe it has nearly been a year since we got married, makes me sad though cos the day was amazing and i would love to live it again it went far to fast.
> 
> at least you have got stuck in and done it, i really need to give our house a good clean, but at the min it comes to my lunch at work or before i start i just cant be bothered, but i try to do bits to keep it looking nice and tidy.
> 
> x
> 
> It is a bargain. :thumbup: You don't want to be spending too much when you've had to buy the nursery stuff, pram etc...
> 
> My house would be like one of those on "the life of grime" if I worked full time! :haha: xxxClick to expand...


lol i always think, what if someone drops by without telling me first i would be so embarrassed, normally people ring and let me know so then i can prepar but i always think i know it is going to happen one day lol x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls! 

Ben in meetings all day so I am very tired!

Britt, I love your bag; my hubby bought me a juicy couture changing bag last time he was away &#8211; I&#8217;ll get a pic to show you!

Ebs, I have cleaning ocd, so my house is always spotless, which is a nightmare! My hubby says he is scared to eat cos I follow him with a hoover! I would love to be more relaxed about it, and I am sure another baby will help that! 

x


----------



## jeffsar

my changing bag!
 



Attached Files:







bag.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar 
Love the bag very jealous!!!


i have a question, i have been thinking about labour and i am having the poo nightmares, i am scared of pooing whilst giving birth, does everyone do it and what happens if you do, do you know i dont want to be sat in it and everyone looking at it lol

x


----------



## jeffsar

hahahahaha, you made my spit my juice out!

i didn't poop, my hubby swears that i never - was the first thing i asked after 'what is it'! 

it is actually not that common as you push down hard, meaning that area is squashed closed iykwim! 

whatever you do though, don't take cod liver oil to bring on labour - then you will! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hahahahaha, you made my spit my juice out!
> 
> i didn't poop, my hubby swears that i never - was the first thing i asked after 'what is it'!
> 
> it is actually not that common as you push down hard, meaning that area is squashed closed iykwim!
> 
> whatever you do though, don't take cod liver oil to bring on labour - then you will! x


lol thanks, nope i defo wont be taking them then. I have heard that your body prepares for this by making you go a lot in early labour to clear out your system is this right? x


----------



## jeffsar

Well, I had a &#8216;dodgy&#8217; tummy all day, then felt loads better at night &#8211; and went into labour then, so I guess it could be. 
They used to give people enemas to induce labour, so it must be linked somehow! 

You know I am going to ask if you pooped when you tell us your little one is here, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> 
> Ebs, I have cleaning ocd, so my house is always spotless, which is a nightmare! My hubby says he is scared to eat cos I follow him with a hoover! I would love to be more relaxed about it, and I am sure another baby will help that!
> 
> x

I am so messy... i would give you nightmares!!! :rofl:

Love the changing bag btw!!! :thumbup:



britt24 said:


> lol thanks, nope i defo wont be taking them then. I have heard that your body prepares for this by making you go a lot in early labour to clear out your system is this right? x

My friend who recently had a baby said she had the trots not long before she went into labour and its meant to be a sign. :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Well, I had a dodgy tummy all day, then felt loads better at night  and went into labour then, so I guess it could be.
> They used to give people enemas to induce labour, so it must be linked somehow!
> 
> You know I am going to ask if you pooped when you tell us your little one is here, lol! x


lol okay i will let you know, how embarrassing though if you do a really big poo and it smells in the room. I would be so embarrassed.

and i know if it is going to happen it will happen to me. And hubby will stand laughing at me.

i really want these weeks to go quickly, one minute they go fast next they seem to be going slow again. 28 weeks on friday, i think when i reach 30 weeks with 10 weeks left that wont seem as bad xx


----------



## britt24

great ebs lets hope that happens to me and i can empty before going in lol x


----------



## mamadonna

i love that changing bag jeffsar:thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> i love that changing bag jeffsar:thumbup:

thanks mama!
my hubby travels so much that he feels guilty and always brings us home something, so this was what i got from his last trip to dubai! the thing is, they are so cheap over there - he reckons he paid about £20 for it, and it's £250 in the shops here! 

if we weren't so scared of customs, we'd try importing them, lol! 

how you doing hun, the tww going ok? x


----------



## Elanesse

Just got my reading from Sandra...

Ok as i tune in i want to say where i seeing a baby boy for you , dark haired, and a big healthy boy , i feel he will weigh around 9lbs , i feel that he will be conceived around the month of August of this year.I want to say where i feel that the 17th as a date may be significant aswell.I want to say that i see him being born or due around the month of May.I want to say where i am being drawn to an alternative birthing plan for you , and where im being drawn to a water birth.

The first card that i have chosen for you is Gaias Garden
This is showing me where this card is all about reaping what you sew, i feel that you have been putting alot of effort and time in to ttc, and its all about to pay off for you, the fruits of your labour in a sense.Im being drawn to good things coming you way , and soon :)

The second card is The sisters of the seasons
This is showing me where everything happens for a reason, and timing is everything.Im being drawn to divine order and life's plan, and where this is the next step in your life.I want to mention that you have come along way as a person and as a couple , and this is the next natural step.

The last card is The eyes of beauty 
This card is telling you that you have to expect the postive in life instead of thinking the worst, think of the best possible outcome to things.I want to say also that i am being told that you need something cleared up , something that was said or a situation that happened, i feel that clarity is needed somewhere.

Next month? Exciting! Hope she's right x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> im not sure if it is a pink lining bag or john lewis's version of these bags, cos it is quite a bit cheaper than them full price.
> 
> i have attached a pic so u can see it.
> 
> you got married same month as us, ours is 2 weeks sunday.


that makes 3 of us! Our anniversary is in 2 days! 4 years together! :) 7-7-07 :)



britt24 said:


> Hi Jeffsar
> Love the bag very jealous!!!
> 
> 
> i have a question, i have been thinking about labour and i am having the poo nightmares, i am scared of pooing whilst giving birth, does everyone do it and what happens if you do, do you know i dont want to be sat in it and everyone looking at it lol
> 
> x

hahahaha I didn't poo either, but I don't think I had a stomach ache before hand either! But I have heard that it can be a sign that labor is coming! I think if you do poo, they just quickly wipe it away and get rid of it! I was always so worried about doing it too, but in the moment you just don't really care you just want to push so hard to get the baby out it doesn't really matter anymore!


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry, if I sound dumb but where do you all get these readings from? :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies!!! :hi:

Erin... we got married on 7/7! :thumbup: This anniversary will be our 1st wedding anniversary but 10 years together. :wacko:

Anyway, I'm off out to see my friend with the baby but wanted to just tell you all something. So I logged onto ff this morning to put my temp in and I've been given 7 days free vip access. :happydance: So of course I had a look at all the extra info you get about how good your chances are etc and my EDD on there is 22nd March 2012. I thought it looked familiar so I looked through my readings and that is the date Mary has predicted. How spooky is that???? Hope she's right. :happydance: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Elanesse said:


> Just got my reading from Sandra...
> 
> Ok as i tune in i want to say where i seeing a baby boy for you , dark haired, and a big healthy boy , i feel he will weigh around 9lbs , i feel that he will be conceived around the month of August of this year.I want to say where i feel that the 17th as a date may be significant aswell.I want to say that i see him being born or due around the month of May.I want to say where i am being drawn to an alternative birthing plan for you , and where im being drawn to a water birth.
> 
> The first card that i have chosen for you is Gaias Garden
> This is showing me where this card is all about reaping what you sew, i feel that you have been putting alot of effort and time in to ttc, and its all about to pay off for you, the fruits of your labour in a sense.Im being drawn to good things coming you way , and soon :)
> 
> The second card is The sisters of the seasons
> This is showing me where everything happens for a reason, and timing is everything.Im being drawn to divine order and life's plan, and where this is the next step in your life.I want to mention that you have come along way as a person and as a couple , and this is the next natural step.
> 
> The last card is The eyes of beauty
> This card is telling you that you have to expect the postive in life instead of thinking the worst, think of the best possible outcome to things.I want to say also that i am being told that you need something cleared up , something that was said or a situation that happened, i feel that clarity is needed somewhere.
> 
> Next month? Exciting! Hope she's right x

Good luck with your reading She was sadly wrong for me. :nope: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

FragileDoll said:


> Sorry, if I sound dumb but where do you all get these readings from? :blush:

Psychic star, Gail and Mary are on ebay. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

just back from ante class # 2 - today was birth types and post birth - lovely! 

hope everyone is well x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone
Ebs - thats great about the reading to be spot on with the date as well surely must be a good sign everything crossed for you!


Jeffsar - how was the class, have you changed your mind on anything to do with your birth etc and what you want?

i cant wait for my classes they start in 6 weeks, then i can decide about my water birth still not 100% on it yet.

And is this a BH, this morning me and hubby had some us time (sorry tmi) and all my bump went really hard especially at the top, no pain just really weird. Then after a few seconds it went back to normal then that was itx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Erin... we got married on 7/7! :thumbup: This anniversary will be our 1st wedding anniversary but 10 years together. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I'm off out to see my friend with the baby but wanted to just tell you all something. So I logged onto ff this morning to put my temp in and I've been given 7 days free vip access. :happydance: So of course I had a look at all the extra info you get about how good your chances are etc and my EDD on there is 22nd March 2012. I thought it looked familiar so I looked through my readings and that is the date Mary has predicted. How spooky is that???? Hope she's right. :happydance: xxx

oOoOoOOo!!!! crazzzyy!!!! hope she's right!!!




ebony2010 said:


> Elanesse said:
> 
> 
> Just got my reading from Sandra...
> 
> Ok as i tune in i want to say where i seeing a baby boy for you , dark haired, and a big healthy boy , i feel he will weigh around 9lbs , i feel that he will be conceived around the month of August of this year.I want to say where i feel that the 17th as a date may be significant aswell.I want to say that i see him being born or due around the month of May.I want to say where i am being drawn to an alternative birthing plan for you , and where im being drawn to a water birth.
> 
> The first card that i have chosen for you is Gaias Garden
> This is showing me where this card is all about reaping what you sew, i feel that you have been putting alot of effort and time in to ttc, and its all about to pay off for you, the fruits of your labour in a sense.Im being drawn to good things coming you way , and soon :)
> 
> The second card is The sisters of the seasons
> This is showing me where everything happens for a reason, and timing is everything.Im being drawn to divine order and life's plan, and where this is the next step in your life.I want to mention that you have come along way as a person and as a couple , and this is the next natural step.
> 
> The last card is The eyes of beauty
> This card is telling you that you have to expect the postive in life instead of thinking the worst, think of the best possible outcome to things.I want to say also that i am being told that you need something cleared up , something that was said or a situation that happened, i feel that clarity is needed somewhere.
> 
> Next month? Exciting! Hope she's right x
> 
> Good luck with your reading She was sadly wrong for me. :nope: xxxClick to expand...

completely wrong for me as well, but good luck!


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Ebs - thats great about the reading to be spot on with the date as well surely must be a good sign everything crossed for you!
> 
> 
> Jeffsar - how was the class, have you changed your mind on anything to do with your birth etc and what you want?
> 
> i cant wait for my classes they start in 6 weeks, then i can decide about my water birth still not 100% on it yet.
> 
> And is this a BH, this morning me and hubby had some us time (sorry tmi) and all my bump went really hard especially at the top, no pain just really weird. Then after a few seconds it went back to normal then that was itx

:haha: baby was trying to move away from whatever was poking him in the head! :rofl: could have caused a braxton hicks contraction too :)


----------



## britt24

lol erin dont say that it freaks me out enough but hubby seems to be weirdly attracted to me more in my big granny pants and with my big bum and wobble lol, so im not sure what happened cos i have never had a BH so dont know what they feel like it was just really strange.

how are you? not long until your scan x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> lol erin dont say that it freaks me out enough but hubby seems to be weirdly attracted to me more in my big granny pants and with my big bum and wobble lol, so im not sure what happened cos i have never had a BH so dont know what they feel like it was just really strange.
> 
> how are you? not long until your scan x

:rofl: it freaks me out too! BH sometimes hurt a little, but mostly just your stomach hardening like you described, so sometimes they arent' really noticable!

I'm good! Just wishing these next 5 days away!! :) So excited for an ultrasound! Long overdo!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol erin dont say that it freaks me out enough but hubby seems to be weirdly attracted to me more in my big granny pants and with my big bum and wobble lol, so im not sure what happened cos i have never had a BH so dont know what they feel like it was just really strange.
> 
> how are you? not long until your scan x
> 
> :rofl: it freaks me out too! BH sometimes hurt a little, but mostly just your stomach hardening like you described, so sometimes they arent' really noticable!
> 
> I'm good! Just wishing these next 5 days away!! :) So excited for an ultrasound! Long overdo!Click to expand...


it will go quickly, weekends always do anyway cos work seems to come around so quickly so you will be there before you know it. Are you still finding out the sex? xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> just back from ante class # 2 - today was birth types and post birth - lovely!
> 
> hope everyone is well x

Sounds like fun! :wacko:



erin7707 said:


> I'm good! Just wishing these next 5 days away!! :) So excited for an ultrasound! Long overdo!

5 days! Not long at all now! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Did a test this morning. :dohh: Not sure why as I'm only 6dpo but got a 2nd line... not evenn a squinter. Not sure if it what is still in my system or not. :shrug: Would be freaky after ff matching the date Mary predicted. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Did a test this morning. :dohh: Not sure why as I'm only 6dpo but got a 2nd line... not evenn a squinter. Not sure if it what is still in my system or not. :shrug: Would be freaky after ff matching the date Mary predicted. :haha: xxx

ebs is it darker than the line on the last test you did?
x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> lol erin dont say that it freaks me out enough but hubby seems to be weirdly attracted to me more in my big granny pants and with my big bum and wobble lol, so im not sure what happened cos i have never had a BH so dont know what they feel like it was just really strange.
> 
> how are you? not long until your scan x
> 
> :rofl: it freaks me out too! BH sometimes hurt a little, but mostly just your stomach hardening like you described, so sometimes they arent' really noticable!
> 
> I'm good! Just wishing these next 5 days away!! :) So excited for an ultrasound! Long overdo!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will go quickly, weekends always do anyway cos work seems to come around so quickly so you will be there before you know it. Are you still finding out the sex? xxClick to expand...

yessssss of course! :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Did a test this morning. :dohh: Not sure why as I'm only 6dpo but got a 2nd line... not evenn a squinter. Not sure if it what is still in my system or not. :shrug: Would be freaky after ff matching the date Mary predicted. :haha: xxx
> 
> ebs is it darker than the line on the last test you did?
> xClick to expand...

Yeah... the last one I did was a real squinter and barely there at all but this one is clearly visable. Its not as clear on the photo but here it is. xxx
 



Attached Files:







P060711_13.28.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Did a test this morning. :dohh: Not sure why as I'm only 6dpo but got a 2nd line... not evenn a squinter. Not sure if it what is still in my system or not. :shrug: Would be freaky after ff matching the date Mary predicted. :haha: xxx

!!! picture PLEASE!! i cant imagine it still being in your system.. i thought you tested until you didnt see another line?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Did a test this morning. :dohh: Not sure why as I'm only 6dpo but got a 2nd line... not evenn a squinter. Not sure if it what is still in my system or not. :shrug: Would be freaky after ff matching the date Mary predicted. :haha: xxx
> 
> !!! picture PLEASE!! i cant imagine it still being in your system.. i thought you tested until you didnt see another line?Click to expand...

Picture posted. :thumbup: I tested until it was hardly there at all. x


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Did a test this morning. :dohh: Not sure why as I'm only 6dpo but got a 2nd line... not evenn a squinter. Not sure if it what is still in my system or not. :shrug: Would be freaky after ff matching the date Mary predicted. :haha: xxx




ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Did a test this morning. :dohh: Not sure why as I'm only 6dpo but got a 2nd line... not evenn a squinter. Not sure if it what is still in my system or not. :shrug: Would be freaky after ff matching the date Mary predicted. :haha: xxx
> 
> ebs is it darker than the line on the last test you did?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... the last one I did was a real squinter and barely there at all but this one is clearly visable. Its not as clear on the photo but here it is. xxxClick to expand...

omg, only time will tell, but my hopes are wayyyyy up for you!! how many more times will you test today?? :happydance:


----------



## britt24

it looks good to me, if you wasnt it should be getting lighter not darker by now :happydance:, test again tomorrow and compare them see if there is a difference how exciting xx


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> it looks good to me, if you wasnt it should be getting lighter not darker by now :happydance:, test again tomorrow and compare them see if there is a difference how exciting xx

agree! should be gone, not darker!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> omg, only time will tell, but my hopes are wayyyyy up for you!! how many more times will you test today?? :happydance:

haha I actually only have 2 tests left so i'm going to order some off ebay today. xxx



britt24 said:


> it looks good to me, if you wasnt it should be getting lighter not darker by now :happydance:, test again tomorrow and compare them see if there is a difference how exciting xx

I'm testing every day from now on. :haha: Well we go away Friday to Sunday camping so i'll test tomorrow and friday then when I get back.

How freaky that Marys prediction matches my ff EDD. :wacko: I think that got me thinking about testing. :dohh: xxx


----------



## britt24

yeah that is weird but great!

make sure you post the pics tomorrow and friday. Have you got any other tests for confirmation? xx


----------



## erin7707

it is freaky for sure! awesome!! cant wait for morrreee pictures!!


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah that is weird but great!
> 
> make sure you post the pics tomorrow and friday. Have you got any other tests for confirmation? xx

I do have clear blue digi test I think so if its darker after the weekend I might use that. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

omg ebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

get to SD for some tests!!!!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> omg ebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> get to SD for some tests!!!!!! x

:haha: I'm going to wait until after the weekend to test on anything better and only if the cheapy strips get darker. I really hope it is a sticky bean. [-o&lt; I'm dying to know but frightened it could be a chemical or my body messing me around. :shrug: xxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

UPDATE ON MY PSYCHIC PREDICTION BY GAIL

It was wrong!


----------



## ebony2010

Tanzibar83 said:


> UPDATE ON MY PSYCHIC PREDICTION BY GAIL
> 
> It was wrong!

Sorry to hear that. :hugs: They do say they can be out by a month either way so hopefully you don't have to wait long. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,just got an email back from Mary she says she can still see it happening very soon x


----------



## mamadonna

Omg ebs got everything crossed for u i really Hope this is it


----------



## erin7707

ebs, cant wait to see your morning pic!!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi,just got an email back from Mary she says she can still see it happening very soon x

Oh brilliant! Hopefully we are very soon bump buddies! :winkwink:

Well I did a test this morning and there was still a line but seemed a bit lighter. I'm going to do another at lunch and see how it looks. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi,just got an email back from Mary she says she can still see it happening very soon x
> 
> Oh brilliant! Hopefully we are very soon bump buddies! :winkwink:
> 
> Well I did a test this morning and there was still a line but seemed a bit lighter. I'm going to do another at lunch and see how it looks. xxxClick to expand...


Hi Ebs
Happy Anniversary!!!

it might have been a mix of both ebs, the pregnancy left in your system and the start of this positive so might get a bit lighter then darker again fingers crossed for you!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah it could be. Thanks Britt.

Well I've just got back from shopping and had decided to not pee until lunch so I could test again and the automatically went to the loo! :dohh: What an idiot. I'm going to test again this afternoon so I'll try and take a pic.

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

mama, hopefully she is right and you get the bfp soon!
ebs, do not pee again until after lunch, lol! i want another picutre! 
erin, the countdown is on - please stay team yellow!
britt, i'll get a bump pic on today - it'll make you feel better about your weight gain!!

afm, hubby had the official offer in for re-location..........
so, we have a big decision to make now - and if we go for it, we'd be away 1st Jan!

looks like he'll be on more money than both of us combined here, free house, free car, living allowance and free schooling for the kids. he is just worried that as i am used to working to having my own life here, that it will be me who struggles, so we will have a chat tonight.

what do you girls think? x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... go for it! Its a great opportunity and if you both hate it you can always come home. As for you not working... firstly you'll have your hands full and I'm sure if you ended up bored of not working you could do something part time to get you out of the house. 

I promise to not pee. :haha:

Oh and last night I had indigestion which I have only ever had when pregnant and today I have a cramp shooting up one leg which I had last time too. Trying not to get excited but can't help it. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i really think you need to get a superdrug test and DO IT NOW!!!!!!!!
i need to know, lol!

thanks ebs, i am so nervous about what our families will say, but it seems too good an oppertunity to turn down.........


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i really think you need to get a superdrug test and DO IT NOW!!!!!!!!
> i need to know, lol!
> 
> thanks ebs, i am so nervous about what our families will say, but it seems too good an oppertunity to turn down.........

haha I was going to get one this morning but my Mum was with me and I didn't want her to know and start worrying about me after last time. 

I'm sure they will be supportive and although they'll miss you, you're only a plane ride away. :hugs: My cousin and his wife went to Australia and they just come back 2-3 times a year, plus then their parents go for lovely holidays there. Theres always skype so you can talk face to face and your parents can see the kids and it so much better than just talking on the phone. xxx


----------



## BridieChild

I've had a few

Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork 

Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth

Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.

Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.

Notice they all say September??


Got another one from some bird I found on Facebook, Sandra Gibbs:

clare as i tune i want to say where i feel that im being drawn to a baby boy coming in for you , i want to mention where i am being drawn to November of this year , i feel that he will have very dark hair, and im being drawn to where he is quite a small , petite baby and his weight is around , 6lbs and 2 ounces, he is a very healthy baby as well.I want to mention where im being drawn to the 7th of a month as a date as well, i feel that this could be significant to the due date or conception.Ok i want to mention where i feel the month he will be due is July of next year.


Ummm, OK?? Not only is it badly written and grammatically horrendous, it is also COMPLETELY different from the others. I don't think she knows jack!


----------



## ebony2010

Sandra was off for me too. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies 
Sorry been v busy at work then got loads of cleaning done on my break so worn out now!

i have washed a blue pile of washing for baby today, its currently drying and i will iron it all tonight and do the white load another day i think. But at least thats 1 lot down and ready for him.

28 weeks tomorrow for me, i wish it was 30 lol, thats my next milestone just want to get there quickly 

how is everyone?

Jeffsar, i would go for it its a great opportunity far to good to miss xx


----------



## ebony2010

I love how prepared you are Britt. :thumbup:

I tested again this afternoon and it was as light as this morning so not sure what to think but have some of the same symptoms as last time so not sure what to think. Run out of ic's so I'll test when I get back on Sunday as more will have been delivered by then. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> I love how prepared you are Britt. :thumbup:
> 
> I tested again this afternoon and it was as light as this morning so not sure what to think but have some of the same symptoms as last time so not sure what to think. Run out of ic's so I'll test when I get back on Sunday as more will have been delivered by then. xxx

i just keep finding things to do to try and make the days go quicker, think i over did it a bit today though, cos my leg is hurting again now. And it just got right ooops, lost of rest for me tonight i think.

well waiting until sunday is prob a good idea, cos it will get chance to darken by then, and you will also be 9dpo so you will know for sure about your lp as well xx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi,just got an email back from Mary she says she can still see it happening very soon x
> 
> Oh brilliant! Hopefully we are very soon bump buddies! :winkwink:
> 
> Well I did a test this morning and there was still a line but seemed a bit lighter. I'm going to do another at lunch and see how it looks. xxxClick to expand...

good luck


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama, how are you?x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good just knackered i cant wait till this overtime is finished,after tomorrow theres 1 more week:dohh:

hows things with you,have u made the decision to go abroad?


----------



## jeffsar

we are in the middle of doing it just now - list of pro's and cons!
what would you do?

is the overtime taking your mind off of 2ww? x


----------



## mamadonna

i would go this opportunity may never come up again,do u own ur house?if so you could maybe let it out just incase??

i know it will be hard,but sometimes you just have to go for it x


----------



## mamadonna

where is it you would be going again?


----------



## jeffsar

thanks mama x

it's singapore, so pretty much the other side of the world! about a 16hr flight - which i'd have to do with a 5 month old!

it's scary, but i think we have to go for it x


----------



## mamadonna

I have a friend who is motion over there somewhere,it maybe Thailand not sure,yes that is a once in a lifetime opportinunity ,i 4 got 2 tell u i am goin 2 see doc on Monday re thyroid.it will probably turn out that everything is ok but i suppose its good 2 get checked.when did u realise u had thyroid problems and do u take meds?(just tell me 2 mind my own lol)


----------



## jeffsar

i only realised when i went to the fs after ttc for so long.
they did the routine bloods and it was found - i was tired, but only other symptom was infertility.
i take 125mg levothyroxine daily, but currently 150mg during pregnancy.

it's worth getting checked hun xx


----------



## erin7707

BridieChild said:


> I've had a few
> 
> Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork
> 
> Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth
> 
> Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.
> 
> Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.
> 
> Notice they all say September??
> 
> 
> Got another one from some bird I found on Facebook, Sandra Gibbs:
> 
> clare as i tune i want to say where i feel that im being drawn to a baby boy coming in for you , i want to mention where i am being drawn to November of this year , i feel that he will have very dark hair, and im being drawn to where he is quite a small , petite baby and his weight is around , 6lbs and 2 ounces, he is a very healthy baby as well.I want to mention where im being drawn to the 7th of a month as a date as well, i feel that this could be significant to the due date or conception.Ok i want to mention where i feel the month he will be due is July of next year.
> 
> 
> Ummm, OK?? Not only is it badly written and grammatically horrendous, it is also COMPLETELY different from the others. I don't think she knows jack!


I had Sandra as a friend on facebook and had to delete her bc all she talked about was getting drunk, so I don't trust her at all, and she was compleeeetely wrong for me!


happy anniversary, ebs! have fun camping, cant wait to see your test sunday!

jeffsar, I think it sounds good!

mamadonna, how is your 2ww going?

:wave: britt!! glad you're staying busy!


----------



## SLH

If it's all for fun and these people are just for fun, then why do they charge money? Can I be a psychic for fun and make money off of everyone please? lol. My prediction is that i get a :bfp: this month and I know it will come true. I don't need a psychic


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Just popping in before we set off as I have no internet access all weekend. :cry: :haha:

Temp has rocketed up this morning and had some symptoms again yesterday. Ran out of ic's yesterday so testing on sunday when I get back and if its darker I'll do a digi on monday. I think it is looking good but its just whether it sticks or not. :shrug:

Mamadonna... hope the 2ww is going good for you. We need to be bump buddies. :hugs:

Hope everyone has a good weekend. :thumbup: Its looking like we'll be having rainy showers and sunny spells so a bit mixed but temp will be ok for sitting out. No beer for me this weekend just in case and trying to stick to ww points still just in case it doesn't stick and I still need fs weight so not the usual stuffing of my face either. :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

have fun, ebs!!! sounds promising, I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i only realised when i went to the fs after ttc for so long.
> they did the routine bloods and it was found - i was tired, but only other symptom was infertility.
> i take 125mg levothyroxine daily, but currently 150mg during pregnancy.
> 
> it's worth getting checked hun xx

so i take it thats its safe to take the meds while pg?


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Just popping in before we set off as I have no internet access all weekend. :cry: :haha:
> 
> Temp has rocketed up this morning and had some symptoms again yesterday. Ran out of ic's yesterday so testing on sunday when I get back and if its darker I'll do a digi on monday. I think it is looking good but its just whether it sticks or not. :shrug:
> 
> Mamadonna... hope the 2ww is going good for you. We need to be bump buddies. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend. :thumbup: Its looking like we'll be having rainy showers and sunny spells so a bit mixed but temp will be ok for sitting out. No beer for me this weekend just in case and trying to stick to ww points still just in case it doesn't stick and I still need fs weight so not the usual stuffing of my face either. :haha: xxx

i so hope we will be starting our journey together but i'm not hopeful

enjoy ur weekend,i cant wait to see ur tests sun/mon :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

erin7707 said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> I've had a few
> 
> Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork
> 
> Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth
> 
> Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.
> 
> Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.
> 
> Notice they all say September??
> 
> 
> Got another one from some bird I found on Facebook, Sandra Gibbs:
> 
> clare as i tune i want to say where i feel that im being drawn to a baby boy coming in for you , i want to mention where i am being drawn to November of this year , i feel that he will have very dark hair, and im being drawn to where he is quite a small , petite baby and his weight is around , 6lbs and 2 ounces, he is a very healthy baby as well.I want to mention where im being drawn to the 7th of a month as a date as well, i feel that this could be significant to the due date or conception.Ok i want to mention where i feel the month he will be due is July of next year.
> 
> 
> Ummm, OK?? Not only is it badly written and grammatically horrendous, it is also COMPLETELY different from the others. I don't think she knows jack!
> 
> 
> I had Sandra as a friend on facebook and had to delete her bc all she talked about was getting drunk, so I don't trust her at all, and she was compleeeetely wrong for me!
> 
> 
> happy anniversary, ebs! have fun camping, cant wait to see your test sunday!
> 
> jeffsar, I think it sounds good!
> 
> mamadonna, how is your 2ww going?
> 
> :wave: britt!! glad you're staying busy!Click to expand...

its going ok,i'm pre occupied with work so its really taking my mind off it all


----------



## erin7707

how is everyone? 
I find out if I'm team blue or team pink tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

I bet u can't wait

Any sign of ebony ?


----------



## erin7707

nope! I thought she might have posted that's why I checked in!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

I didn't get chance to come on and post yesterday. We got back mid-afternoon and I am soooo tired. It was a great weekend though. The weather was meant to be rain showers and sunny spells and apart from a couple of small showers on friday night... it was red hot! 

So I tested when I got home yesterday and there is no change. The line is still about the same as last week. :shrug: I think I'm just going to have to keep testing and see what happens. :dohh: Might have to pop to superdrug and get some more reliable ones at some point. On the bright side I am 11dpo and I've never got that far without vit b so who knows. :shrug:

How is everyone else? Did you all have a good weekend?

Erin... good luck with the scan today. I can't wait to see pics! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebs, get to superdrug, i need to see the lines!!

mama, how you doin hun?

erin, can't wait to see pics from the scan - and i know there is no point trying to persuade you to stay team yellow!! 

britt, i picked up my pram today!! away to MIL's to put it together and play about with it! 

afm, started looking at houses/condos in singapore - scary! x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar! :hi:

How exciting that you picked up the pram!!! Have you had a play around with it yet?

Any houses/condos you like??? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!

nope, we are a tad superstitious so don't want it in the house..... we are taking it round to MIL's later and we will set it up and play about with it there! it looks so pretty though!

i have seen a couple nice places, but it is strange without seeing them - we need a list of a good few we like and then we get a relocatio nvisit oct/nov to go around all the areas, schools etc. 

i live in a tiny town, in a detached house with big garden - gonna be weird moving to such a populated place! good for the kids though - zero tolerance for crime and fab schools. plus, more than likely a swimming pool in there buildng!

look at the Tanglin Trust school, we have applied there....

have you been to SD yet??


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!
> 
> nope, we are a tad superstitious so don't want it in the house..... we are taking it round to MIL's later and we will set it up and play about with it there! it looks so pretty though!
> 
> i have seen a couple nice places, but it is strange without seeing them - we need a list of a good few we like and then we get a relocatio nvisit oct/nov to go around all the areas, schools etc.
> 
> i live in a tiny town, in a detached house with big garden - gonna be weird moving to such a populated place! good for the kids though - zero tolerance for crime and fab schools. plus, more than likely a swimming pool in there buildng!
> 
> look at the Tanglin Trust school, we have applied there....
> 
> have you been to SD yet??

Yes it will be strange. I suppose its what you get used to isn't it? I live on the edge of the peak district and moving to a city would be a real culture shock! Can you find a place with as much space as you have or is it all totally different over there?

No I've not been to SD yet. :haha: I'm knackered today and had to go do the food shop. :dohh: I am tempted to wait till 14dpo then just do a digi but do lots of ic's in between. :haha: SD means driving all the way into town and parking etc... plus I might not believe those lines either. :wacko: I'll see what my temp does in the next couple of days and decide then. If money was no object I'd just go buy a load and some frers. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, poas can be so expensive.........
ok, i will stop nagging for a few days, lol!

we will get something with as much space but it will be in a built up area and more than likely be in a condo block - hard to describe, but it's basically a high rise with proper houses in them! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, poas can be so expensive.........
> ok, i will stop nagging for a few days, lol!
> 
> we will get something with as much space but it will be in a built up area and more than likely be in a condo block - hard to describe, but it's basically a high rise with proper houses in them! x

haha yes it is too bloody expensive! :wacko:

Oh that does sound strange compare to over here. It will be worth giving up the big private garden for what you will gain though. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## erin7707

Ok girls! The verdict is in! I'll show you the pictures first so you can guess!


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i know.
google 'ventura heights, singapore' that'll give you an idea...... it's a townhouse we are looking at, with commual gardens and swimming pool but private parking, patio etc etc.....

is britt away somewhere? 
i wonder when erin will be on?!!? x


----------



## jeffsar

you are having a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## erin7707

yesssss ma'am!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## erin7707

and I was predicted a girl according to the ticker you have!


----------



## jeffsar

OMG,so happy for you erin!!!!
Lexi will have a sister - you should call her brooke! (that's my two girl names!)

what brilliant scan pictures, you must be pleased!

everything else ok with scan? x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> and I was predicted a girl according to the ticker you have!

really?! oh well, perhaps i am team pink after all then!! x


----------



## erin7707

I'm still saying girl for you! I was dead set I was having a boy! Nope!!!! lol 

Everything looks good for the scan, she showed her lady parts off first thing, but wouldn't get her hands away from her face! so cute. 
We are going to name her Lilah Jane :) We had a girl's name, but couldnt' decide on a boy's name! Good thing for us or we would have been in some arguements! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

I knew it... as soon as I saw her face on the scan! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> I'm still saying girl for you! I was dead set I was having a boy! Nope!!!! lol
> 
> Everything looks good for the scan, she showed her lady parts off first thing, but wouldn't get her hands away from her face! so cute.
> We are going to name her Lilah Jane :) We had a girl's name, but couldnt' decide on a boy's name! Good thing for us or we would have been in some arguements! :haha:

Aaaahhh that sounds lovely. i'm so glad it went well and you got to find out too!!! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

that is a beautiful name erin, congratulations x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i know.
> google 'ventura heights, singapore' that'll give you an idea...... it's a townhouse we are looking at, with commual gardens and swimming pool but private parking, patio etc etc.....
> 
> is britt away somewhere?
> i wonder when erin will be on?!!? x

They look amazing! 

I'm not sure where Britt is actually. :shrug: Hope she;s ok. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

sorry i have been so busy at work i havent had chance to post


hope your all okay, 

Congrats on the team pink Erin!!!! :happydance:

Mamadonna - hope your okay, any news on your cycle? xx

Ebs - looking great for you, i have everything crossed but deep down i feel like this is your forever baby! xx

Jeffsar - How exciting about your pram, could you do me a favour and let me know if there is a remove able mattress in the carry cot, that i would put a fitted sheet on, or if it is just padded so need flat sheets instead? xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi britt! yep, i'll let you know - i will be using it tonight so i'll post for morning! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i know.
> google 'ventura heights, singapore' that'll give you an idea...... it's a townhouse we are looking at, with commual gardens and swimming pool but private parking, patio etc etc.....
> 
> is britt away somewhere?
> i wonder when erin will be on?!!? x
> 
> They look amazing!
> 
> I'm not sure where Britt is actually. :shrug: Hope she;s ok. xxxClick to expand...

you think so? i am so scared!! x


----------



## mamadonna

Congrats on team pink :happydance:


----------



## britt24

them properties look amazing Jeffsar!!


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama!!

do you think so britt??? i am so used to my own space..... not sure how i'll get on in such a busy place! but - i did find out there is a universal studios and toni and guy hairdressers! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi mama!!
> 
> do you think so britt??? i am so used to my own space..... not sure how i'll get on in such a busy place! but - i did find out there is a universal studios and toni and guy hairdressers! x

there you go then what more do you need lol

its gonna be different and will take some getting used to, but the life you will be able to lead will be amazing and well worth the risk i think x


----------



## erin7707

Thanks girls!


----------



## jeffsar

erin, it's fab news, i always wanted a sister!

thanks britt and ebs - i'm scared but i think it's too good not to try x


----------



## jeffsar

britt, mattress is removable so you'll get away with a fitted sheet! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin, it's fab news, i always wanted a sister!
> 
> thanks britt and ebs - i'm scared but i think it's too good not to try x

i did too! 
just had a look at those properties! they look so nice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt, mattress is removable so you'll get away with a fitted sheet! x

brilliant thanks, i am glad cos i have washed all the whites today and i have 6 fitted sheets lol, and then i suddenly thought i wont need that many just for moses basket if the pram hasnt got a proper mattress x


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> britt, mattress is removable so you'll get away with a fitted sheet! x
> 
> brilliant thanks, i am glad cos i have washed all the whites today and i have 6 fitted sheets lol, and then i suddenly thought i wont need that many just for moses basket if the pram hasnt got a proper mattress xClick to expand...

britt, have you ordered it yet?? just that i paid extra for the carry cot, and you get the lie flat baby nest free with the pushchair, so you wouldn't really need to spend the extra on the cot?? x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> erin, it's fab news, i always wanted a sister!
> 
> thanks britt and ebs - i'm scared but i think it's too good not to try x
> 
> i did too!
> just had a look at those properties! they look so nice!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks erin, you girls have cheered me up, i was starting to panic! x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> erin, it's fab news, i always wanted a sister!
> 
> thanks britt and ebs - i'm scared but i think it's too good not to try x
> 
> i did too!
> just had a look at those properties! they look so nice!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks erin, you girls have cheered me up, i was starting to panic! xClick to expand...

I can't say as I blame you, it's a big change! But I think it'll be very good for your family! Have you told your parents yet? If so, how did they take it?


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> britt, mattress is removable so you'll get away with a fitted sheet! x
> 
> brilliant thanks, i am glad cos i have washed all the whites today and i have 6 fitted sheets lol, and then i suddenly thought i wont need that many just for moses basket if the pram hasnt got a proper mattress xClick to expand...
> 
> britt, have you ordered it yet?? just that i paid extra for the carry cot, and you get the lie flat baby nest free with the pushchair, so you wouldn't really need to spend the extra on the cot?? xClick to expand...


yeah we didnt know if we should get the carry cot or not, until i read that if you dont have the carry cot and use the pushchair from birth with the baby next, you still have to strap them in, and i wanted to put our baby in the cot cosy as if going to bed rather than being strapped in, and i thought if the straps are big then they are going to really big around him if he is small, so we went for the carry cot as well in the end x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> erin, it's fab news, i always wanted a sister!
> 
> thanks britt and ebs - i'm scared but i think it's too good not to try x
> 
> i did too!
> just had a look at those properties! they look so nice!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks erin, you girls have cheered me up, i was starting to panic! xClick to expand...
> 
> I can't say as I blame you, it's a big change! But I think it'll be very good for your family! Have you told your parents yet? If so, how did they take it?Click to expand...

nope! we are waiting until it's signed and sealed so they can't talk us out of it!! 

they will be gutted, but we think we need to take the oppertunity x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> hi mama!!
> 
> do you think so britt??? i am so used to my own space..... not sure how i'll get on in such a busy place! but - i did find out there is a universal studios and toni and guy hairdressers! x

:wave:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning. Had another line this morning and it was no darker again but looks like the :witch: is making her arrival. Chemical number 3. :cry: Not sure how much more I can take. :nope: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so sorry ebs,did u not spot at the beginning of ur last pregnancy x


----------



## jeffsar

so sorry ebs x

did you not have spotting last time though? x


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies... yeah I did spot last time. Actually I bled like AF for a day then spotted. It seems to have gone off now... :wacko: I was just so upset because my chart looks spot on and i'm even getting the same temps now as my pregnant cycle. I really felt that AF was coming this morning and then when I saw blood I thought the worst. 

I just have no idea what is happening now. Back in limbo.... :dohh:

How is everyone else?

Mamadonna... any symptoms? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

can you go get a sd or frer test? i know they are pricey, but it may help clear things up? x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!

Ebs dont give up yet, spotting happened last time so dont get yourself down and give up i still have faith :hugs:

hope everyone else is okay, i have just been for my 28 week midwife check up, baby measure 27 weeks at the min so right in the middle of the graph which is good. She had a feel and he is head down bum to the left. Heartbeat all good and strong. Just got to wait on my bloods on thursday now.

I have also ordered my car seat as well so another thing to cross off x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> can you go get a sd or frer test? i know they are pricey, but it may help clear things up? x

I was in town this morning but thought AF had arrived so didn't bother. To be honest my lines are so faint on ic's that I think if I got another faint one on the SD I'd be just as confused. :haha: I think I'm better off just waiting a couple of days and seeing what happens. xxx



britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Ebs dont give up yet, spotting happened last time so dont get yourself down and give up i still have faith :hugs:
> 
> hope everyone else is okay, i have just been for my 28 week midwife check up, baby measure 27 weeks at the min so right in the middle of the graph which is good. She had a feel and he is head down bum to the left. Heartbeat all good and strong. Just got to wait on my bloods on thursday now.
> 
> I have also ordered my car seat as well so another thing to cross off x

Ooh you have been busy. When do you get your pram?

Oh and to both of you... when you finally get to try out your Surf's I need you to go on a country walk with them and see how they get on. :haha: I keep looking at them but we go to alot of car shows in the middle of bumpy fields and I'd need a pram that could handle it. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## britt24

not sure when i rang to ordered my seat she said it still wasnt in yet, i just really hope it is here on time, i know there is still 11 weeks but it isnt long really and i want to be able to take him out straight away i dont want to be stuck in waiting for my pram. Ebs they are supposed to be good for bumps the wheels make less impact on the pram when going over bumps cos of the design so it would prob be perfect x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> not sure when i rang to ordered my seat she said it still wasnt in yet, i just really hope it is here on time, i know there is still 11 weeks but it isnt long really and i want to be able to take him out straight away i dont want to be stuck in waiting for my pram. Ebs they are supposed to be good for bumps the wheels make less impact on the pram when going over bumps cos of the design so it would prob be perfect x

Did they give you a date that they'd get it in? 

Sounds good! I was just thinking about it whilst I was away and seeing all the women pushing their prams through the fields. The icandy looked to be quite good too. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> not sure when i rang to ordered my seat she said it still wasnt in yet, i just really hope it is here on time, i know there is still 11 weeks but it isnt long really and i want to be able to take him out straight away i dont want to be stuck in waiting for my pram. Ebs they are supposed to be good for bumps the wheels make less impact on the pram when going over bumps cos of the design so it would prob be perfect x
> 
> Did they give you a date that they'd get it in?
> 
> Sounds good! I was just thinking about it whilst I was away and seeing all the women pushing their prams through the fields. The icandy looked to be quite good too. xxxClick to expand...

no they said the blue was due in at silver cross on the 8th July, then it should be about 10 - 14 days after that to them.

but the other thing that is bothering me is, at the co op in ches, you order your items and then get 10% of your order back in vouchers to spend, so i decided to order my car seat and my pushchair pay it all then get my voucher to use on the carry cot to make it cheaper. But now i am worried that by the time we get to ches to pay the items up, i might have run out of time to wait for the carry cot.

yeah icandy is a lovely one as well my friend has that x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> no they said the blue was due in at silver cross on the 8th July, then it should be about 10 - 14 days after that to them.
> 
> but the other thing that is bothering me is, at the co op in ches, you order your items and then get 10% of your order back in vouchers to spend, so i decided to order my car seat and my pushchair pay it all then get my voucher to use on the carry cot to make it cheaper. But now i am worried that by the time we get to ches to pay the items up, i might have run out of time to wait for the carry cot.
> 
> yeah icandy is a lovely one as well my friend has that x

Oh i see what you mean.... so once they are in and you get your vouchers you'd have to order the carrycot and wait again? I'd maybe ask them about how you need the carrycot but want to use the vouchers. That is a good thing with the vouchers though. Was it an offer they had on or a normal thing? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> no they said the blue was due in at silver cross on the 8th July, then it should be about 10 - 14 days after that to them.
> 
> but the other thing that is bothering me is, at the co op in ches, you order your items and then get 10% of your order back in vouchers to spend, so i decided to order my car seat and my pushchair pay it all then get my voucher to use on the carry cot to make it cheaper. But now i am worried that by the time we get to ches to pay the items up, i might have run out of time to wait for the carry cot.
> 
> yeah icandy is a lovely one as well my friend has that x
> 
> Oh i see what you mean.... so once they are in and you get your vouchers you'd have to order the carrycot and wait again? I'd maybe ask them about how you need the carrycot but want to use the vouchers. That is a good thing with the vouchers though. Was it an offer they had on or a normal thing? xxxClick to expand...

well we get our vouchers once we have paid for the pram in full but i didnt want to do that until we know its defo going to be in, in time. I think i will give it until the end of july and if my pram isnt in, then i will ask them and see what they say.

no its part of the nursery club, you can go in and order all your furniture pram car seat etc, and pay it bit by bit then when it is paid you get 10% of your order back x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> well we get our vouchers once we have paid for the pram in full but i didnt want to do that until we know its defo going to be in, in time. I think i will give it until the end of july and if my pram isnt in, then i will ask them and see what they say.
> 
> no its part of the nursery club, you can go in and order all your furniture pram car seat etc, and pay it bit by bit then when it is paid you get 10% of your order back x

I knew about the nursery club thing but not the 10%. Oooh that is a good idea. :thumbup:

Yeah just keep chasing them if you are worried. I've never heard of anyone having problems with the co-op so i'm sure you'll be fine. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Thanks ladies... yeah I did spot last time. Actually I bled like AF for a day then spotted. It seems to have gone off now... :wacko: I was just so upset because my chart looks spot on and i'm even getting the same temps now as my pregnant cycle. I really felt that AF was coming this morning and then when I saw blood I thought the worst.
> 
> I just have no idea what is happening now. Back in limbo.... :dohh:
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Mamadonna... any symptoms? xxx

I'm tryin not 2 think about it so not takin 2 much notice


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> well we get our vouchers once we have paid for the pram in full but i didnt want to do that until we know its defo going to be in, in time. I think i will give it until the end of july and if my pram isnt in, then i will ask them and see what they say.
> 
> no its part of the nursery club, you can go in and order all your furniture pram car seat etc, and pay it bit by bit then when it is paid you get 10% of your order back x
> 
> I knew about the nursery club thing but not the 10%. Oooh that is a good idea. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah just keep chasing them if you are worried. I've never heard of anyone having problems with the co-op so i'm sure you'll be fine. xxxClick to expand...



i am assuming it is an ongoing thing cos it is printed on the back of the nursery club little payment card rather than a promotional flyer.

no i have never had probs with co op before, its just cos the colour is new i think so obviously silver cross have only just got it and got to get all the orders out as well so gonna be a delay, i just hope not too long x


----------



## erin7707

Just wanted to say hi super quick! 

ebs, I hope everything is ok and it's not a chemical! FX'd!!!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning... looks like it was a chemical. I was sat with heartburn last night which i never get unless pregnant and I'm on a low fat healthy diet so nothing that would have triggered it and then this morning the :witch: has arrived in full force. Gutted but not much I can do about it. Got my FS appointment in exactly a week so I'm just going to have to concentrate on losing weight for that. 

Hope everyone else is having a better morning than me. :wacko: 

Mamadonna... sounds good being so busy you don't symptom spot. Hopefully whilst you're so busy and so relaxed about it you'll get that bfp in now time. :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, so sorry hun xx

you are right to look forward to the fs apt though - stay focused on losing weight for that x


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry ebs hopefully the fs will be able 2 give u some answers


----------



## britt24

Morning Ladies!

I am so sorry Ebs, please make sure you tell them everything when you go to the apointment, surely they will have some answers or just that little something that will make them forever for you, i am really sorry :hugs: i really wanted this to be it for you xx

How is everyone else? sorry i wasnt on much yesterday i was really busy at work again so i struggle to come on and read all the comments but hopefully today and tomorrow i will be able to catch up on everything.

I didnt take a bump pic yesterday so i have done one today, so i will be updating my journal shortly with my weigh in and pic xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning Britt! :hi:

I'll have to pop over and look at your journal. :thumbup:

Hows the sciatica? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning Britt! :hi:
> 
> I'll have to pop over and look at your journal. :thumbup:
> 
> Hows the sciatica? xxx


its gone, i must have forgot to update. He must have just moved off the nerve cos it went instantly the other day, was a massive relief he just needs to stay off it now lol 

i need to cath up with yours as well, thats my aim today to get through all my subscribed threads lol 

hope your okay xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Britt! :hi:
> 
> I'll have to pop over and look at your journal. :thumbup:
> 
> Hows the sciatica? xxx
> 
> 
> its gone, i must have forgot to update. He must have just moved off the nerve cos it went instantly the other day, was a massive relief he just needs to stay off it now lol
> 
> i need to cath up with yours as well, thats my aim today to get through all my subscribed threads lol
> 
> hope your okay xxClick to expand...

Ugh... wouldn't bother with mine. Just lots of pages of me wondering if I'm pregnant then having a meltdown when I wasn't. :blush: :haha: I think I have too many subscribed threads. :dohh: I go through my email and when I've finished I have about 20 more. Its never ending. :wacko:

Glad the pain has gone. Maybe you did update but I missed it? :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Britt! :hi:
> 
> I'll have to pop over and look at your journal. :thumbup:
> 
> Hows the sciatica? xxx
> 
> 
> its gone, i must have forgot to update. He must have just moved off the nerve cos it went instantly the other day, was a massive relief he just needs to stay off it now lol
> 
> i need to cath up with yours as well, thats my aim today to get through all my subscribed threads lol
> 
> hope your okay xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh... wouldn't bother with mine. Just lots of pages of me wondering if I'm pregnant then having a meltdown when I wasn't. :blush: :haha: I think I have too many subscribed threads. :dohh: I go through my email and when I've finished I have about 20 more. Its never ending. :wacko:
> 
> Glad the pain has gone. Maybe you did update but I missed it? :shrug: xxxClick to expand...


your bound to feel down ebs, i thought this was your month as much as you did so its gonna bring you down :hugs:

have you got any plans for this weekend?

its our first anniversary on sunday, so gonna go out for a meal friday night i think. i have warned hubby to make the most of our anniversary meal cos when we are in august i am not driving just in case. And i will be sticking to my appletiser lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> your bound to feel down ebs, i thought this was your month as much as you did so its gonna bring you down :hugs:
> 
> have you got any plans for this weekend?
> 
> its our first anniversary on sunday, so gonna go out for a meal friday night i think. i have warned hubby to make the most of our anniversary meal cos when we are in august i am not driving just in case. And i will be sticking to my appletiser lol x

Yeah I thought this was it. I really think it was a chemical though with the symptoms and lines on the tests. I emailed Mary yesterday as she said to let her know if I wasn't pregnant. I hope she gets back to me soon. Its just that all the other readings seem to point to me getting pregnant in September and I know it isn't far away but I'm so impatient it feels like forever! :dohh:

Oh a meal sounds lovely for your anniversary. :thumbup: Appletiser.... mmmmm... love those. :haha: Just think... next anniversary you'll be doing something as a family. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> your bound to feel down ebs, i thought this was your month as much as you did so its gonna bring you down :hugs:
> 
> have you got any plans for this weekend?
> 
> its our first anniversary on sunday, so gonna go out for a meal friday night i think. i have warned hubby to make the most of our anniversary meal cos when we are in august i am not driving just in case. And i will be sticking to my appletiser lol x
> 
> Yeah I thought this was it. I really think it was a chemical though with the symptoms and lines on the tests. I emailed Mary yesterday as she said to let her know if I wasn't pregnant. I hope she gets back to me soon. Its just that all the other readings seem to point to me getting pregnant in September and I know it isn't far away but I'm so impatient it feels like forever! :dohh:
> 
> Oh a meal sounds lovely for your anniversary. :thumbup: Appletiser.... mmmmm... love those. :haha: Just think... next anniversary you'll be doing something as a family. :cloud9: xxxClick to expand...


And appletisers count as 1 of your five a day as well, so all good!

i cant believe how quickly our anniversay has come!

let us know what mary says when she gets back to you, september isnt far Ebs, if you look at it like 1 more cycle which will be for your fs then the next one would you lead you to testing in sep wouldnt it. But i wouldnt give up on this cycle though if you can prove them wrong then even better :hugs: xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> And appletisers count as 1 of your five a day as well, so all good!
> 
> i cant believe how quickly our anniversay has come!
> 
> let us know what mary says when she gets back to you, september isnt far Ebs, if you look at it like 1 more cycle which will be for your fs then the next one would you lead you to testing in sep wouldnt it. But i wouldnt give up on this cycle though if you can prove them wrong then even better :hugs: xx

The last year has flown by hasn't it? In one way it seems like yesterday but then when you think how much has happened since then it does seem a long way away. :wacko:

Will do. Hope she doesn't take long. I think she took a couple of days last time. I was figuring out the whole cycle thing earlier. lol Its not that long but i'm just too damn impatient! :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebs, are you feeling any better today?

britt, glad you are no longer in pain!

mama, how you getting on?

erin, how did lexi take the news of a sister?

afm, we are off this week, and it's sunny - can you believe that, lol! so me and my boys are just relaxing in the garden, and - making lists, lol!!

going into aberdeen tomorrow to get organised, i guess i have left it long enough, especially as i might get induced at 37 weeks! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar

We have got you into lists as well !! yippee

let us know what you buy tomorrow

it is lovely outside today, i have nipped out on my lunch and it was lovely.

have you had a visit from the health visitor yet jeffsar? or do you know what they do when they visit. I have had a letter saying they are coming on the 31st aug but doesnt give any more details. x


----------



## jeffsar

britt, you would be horrified at everything i still have to buy, lol!! 
plus i need all of Taylor's stuff for school - mr mastercard will be happy tomorrow! 


we see the health visitor as part of our antenatal classes - so i see her next week, then after baby is 10 days old the mw hands baby over to HV until age 4. i need to ask loads of questions; i'm not sure ow it works with moving overseas etc.

it's so sunny, i am loving the hot weather! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt, you would be horrified at everything i still have to buy, lol!!
> plus i need all of Taylor's stuff for school - mr mastercard will be happy tomorrow!
> 
> 
> we see the health visitor as part of our antenatal classes - so i see her next week, then after baby is 10 days old the mw hands baby over to HV until age 4. i need to ask loads of questions; i'm not sure ow it works with moving overseas etc.
> 
> it's so sunny, i am loving the hot weather! x


oh right, so they are the people that come to you and take over from midwife once baby is born. Does hubby have to be here for when they come?

oh yeah i didnt think about that, do you get healthcare when you move just thinking they will prob arrange with all your records and details for someone out there to take over from here x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> ebs, are you feeling any better today?
> 
> afm, we are off this week, and it's sunny - can you believe that, lol! so me and my boys are just relaxing in the garden, and - making lists, lol!!
> 
> going into aberdeen tomorrow to get organised, i guess i have left it long enough, especially as i might get induced at 37 weeks! x

I am feeling alot better today thanks. :hugs:

You have sunshine! lol Finally! :haha:

Glad to hear you are getting organised and battering your credit card! Loving the lists too. xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebs, I'm so sorry to hear that! AF is just mean to you!! :nope:

mamadonna- what dpo are you?

jeffsar- Lexi has been saying she wanted a sister the whole time! :thumbup: You are going to have your little one in no time!! Where is your bump pic??!

britt- going to check out your journal now! 


afm- things are good, just really busy with work and not getting home until 630 pm doesnt leave me much time to get online when we still have dinner/tv time and bath and bedtime!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Erin... you sound so busy! :wacko: No wonder you don't have much time for BnB. 

Well I'm having a much better day. I think CD1 always is a bad one. AF is really heavy still but I think thats quite normal considering. I'm trying to concentrate on the diet as I have FS next Wednesday and I have 5 1/4lbs to lose still to get to the bmi of 34. :dohh: Obviously that is not going to happen but as you can see from my ticker I am now below 35 and have just another 1/4 lb until I'velost a stone. :happydance: I think I'll be happy to go next week knowing i'm in the 34's and I've done my best even if CD1 was a huge chocolate binge day. :blush:

Anyway hope you're all ok.

Jeffsar.... have you ticked any items off your lists yet? :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning!!

Hope everyone is okay.

Ebs thats great news on the diet, a stone is a massive loss well done. And you might get there for next week, you have done so good even if you get half way through what you need to loose thats still great!

29weeks today, i got all my things ready for my h bag for me and baby but i havent packed them yet, i have gone from get everything done quick to having a break for some reason lol

but this sunday, hubby is tiling en suite and doing all that up so give me chance to get the bits and bobs done i need to.

been looking at houses on the net, i really want to move and do a house up from scratch even if it is something that is really run down. Hubby does plasteringm plumbing fits kitchens and bathrooms so we wouldnt have to pay any labour which is good. just getting a deposit together which is the hardest part but i am hoping by time baby is 1 we might have it to be able to x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay.
> 
> Ebs thats great news on the diet, a stone is a massive loss well done. And you might get there for next week, you have done so good even if you get half way through what you need to loose thats still great!
> 
> 29weeks today, i got all my things ready for my h bag for me and baby but i havent packed them yet, i have gone from get everything done quick to having a break for some reason lol
> 
> but this sunday, hubby is tiling en suite and doing all that up so give me chance to get the bits and bobs done i need to.
> 
> been looking at houses on the net, i really want to move and do a house up from scratch even if it is something that is really run down. Hubby does plasteringm plumbing fits kitchens and bathrooms so we wouldnt have to pay any labour which is good. just getting a deposit together which is the hardest part but i am hoping by time baby is 1 we might have it to be able to x

Happy 29 weeks! :happydance:

I'd love to do that with a house too. DH doesn;t do the same as yours but he is one of those handy blokes that seems to turn his hand to everything. Would you do another house up whilst you keep on the current one? My DH wants to build his own house whereas I like the idea of a farmhouse gutting and done up. My friends sister did that and hers is on the market now for £1.2 million. :wacko: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay.
> 
> Ebs thats great news on the diet, a stone is a massive loss well done. And you might get there for next week, you have done so good even if you get half way through what you need to loose thats still great!
> 
> 29weeks today, i got all my things ready for my h bag for me and baby but i havent packed them yet, i have gone from get everything done quick to having a break for some reason lol
> 
> but this sunday, hubby is tiling en suite and doing all that up so give me chance to get the bits and bobs done i need to.
> 
> been looking at houses on the net, i really want to move and do a house up from scratch even if it is something that is really run down. Hubby does plasteringm plumbing fits kitchens and bathrooms so we wouldnt have to pay any labour which is good. just getting a deposit together which is the hardest part but i am hoping by time baby is 1 we might have it to be able to x
> 
> Happy 29 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> I'd love to do that with a house too. DH doesn;t do the same as yours but he is one of those handy blokes that seems to turn his hand to everything. Would you do another house up whilst you keep on the current one? My DH wants to build his own house whereas I like the idea of a farmhouse gutting and done up. My friends sister did that and hers is on the market now for £1.2 million. :wacko: xxxClick to expand...


thank you!

no we would sell this, cos we would need our deposit out of this house we put to down to add to our next one. And cos we would be payming for 2 mortgages and the cost of new bathrooms kitchens etc i dont think we could afford it. But if we moved in, and started babies room straight away then at least he would have somewhere nice to sleep. Then we would just do the rooms up one by one. It would be a house we stayed in, so we could take our time with it x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thank you!
> 
> no we would sell this, cos we would need our deposit out of this house we put to down to add to our next one. And cos we would be payming for 2 mortgages and the cost of new bathrooms kitchens etc i dont think we could afford it. But if we moved in, and started babies room straight away then at least he would have somewhere nice to sleep. Then we would just do the rooms up one by one. It would be a house we stayed in, so we could take our time with it x

Sounds like a great idea. You could then make every room just how you really want it and have the perfect family home. :thumbup: Do you watch all the house programmes with Sarah Beeny in about doing up houses? We love those. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> no we would sell this, cos we would need our deposit out of this house we put to down to add to our next one. And cos we would be payming for 2 mortgages and the cost of new bathrooms kitchens etc i dont think we could afford it. But if we moved in, and started babies room straight away then at least he would have somewhere nice to sleep. Then we would just do the rooms up one by one. It would be a house we stayed in, so we could take our time with it x
> 
> Sounds like a great idea. You could then make every room just how you really want it and have the perfect family home. :thumbup: Do you watch all the house programmes with Sarah Beeny in about doing up houses? We love those. xxxClick to expand...


yeah we love them to, my only prob is, the bathrooms and kitchens that hubby do are from a top shop and they are megga expensive like the one he is doing at the min is a 25 grand kitchen then he charges labour on top of that. So when i look at ones within our price range he is like nah i dont like that lol. 

but perks of the job, like the en suite he is doing this weekend we are having stone tiles on the floor and they were left over on a job so we got them free but would have cost us a lot if we had to buy them, and he bought some home the other night left over we just need to buy 2 more boxes of them to do the down stairs loo. But its the furniture for the bathrooms that is so expensive.

on the market as well at the min even the houses that need doing up arent that cheap, so its a hard time to do it. But would love to.

not that i can do much lol but i can plan and be in charge of the project lol.

x


----------



## ebony2010

Sounds like you'll have some lovely freebies to put in your new house! :thumbup: I think with things like that you need to be looking at auctions like you would if you were a builder investing in property. There is a house near me that a friend told me about. Its gorgeous. The people that own it obviously bought a peice of land and built their home on in but ran out of money. Its all pretty much there but needs the electric connecting up and finishing off which doesn't sound much but probably still in the £1000's. Bargain if someone had the money to finish it off but it will probably end up getting bought by a property developer. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls just a quick message,just been diagnosed with an over active thyroid,maybe this is why things have been goin so wrong.anyway,i go 2 see the specialist nxt month.


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi girls just a quick message,just been diagnosed with an over active thyroid,maybe this is why things have been goin so wrong.anyway,i go 2 see the specialist nxt month.

I'm so sorry Mamadonna. I hope if this is why things have been going wrong then they can fix it quickly with some tablets or something. :hugs: Its a good job you went and got tested. xxx


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls!

Feeling a bit woozy today.. I think I'm coming down with a headcold.. in the middle of summer!?! ughh... not fun! I just wish I could sleep, but I work from noon-8pm today.. 

mamadonna- glad you got that checked out, and hopefully they'll be able to regulate you and get you squared away! 

britt- DH would love to redo a house like that also, but unfortunately he's not toooo handy... haha. We still need to get a contractor in here to look at our house to give us ideas for our house remodel! ahhh we need to just find the time now!

hope you are all well! xx Have a good weekend! I wish my day was almost over like yours all is!


----------



## ebony2010

A cold in summer! Oh that must feel awful. I hope you get over it quick Erin. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> Hi girls just a quick message,just been diagnosed with an over active thyroid,maybe this is why things have been goin so wrong.anyway,i go 2 see the specialist nxt month.

hi mama, sorry to hear you have a thyroid problem, but on the plus side you can now move forward, get treatment and get the cycles sorted out; i'm proof that the tablets work! x


----------



## mamadonna

Knowing that its worked 4 u jeffsar gives me some hope


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> Knowing that its worked 4 u jeffsar gives me some hope

when i was first diagnosed and you hear that it is an illness that will last your lifetime, it is scary - but tbh, it is so easily managed/treated that really, i count my blessings that i don't have something worse. hopefully you'll notice a difference fairly quickly - i would say within 4 weeks i was like a different person. 

if you want any other info, just let me know x


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks jeffsar,i'm goin with my mam 4 her appointment on wed so i get an idea of what 2 expect when i go,i don't feel 2 bad,just get really got and itchy sometimes,that's why I've been gettin hives 4 a while,rapid heart beat all of the time,i'm just pleased i have an answer 4 they way I've been feeling lately.i need 2 get this sorted then I'll concentrate on ttc .


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

i feel awful today, sick again and so uncomfortable!
i'm going to try get a bump pic for you all, but not sure it'll fit on the camera! x


----------



## jeffsar

ok, week 33 bump! no new stretch marks to report, still just the ones on my hips from puberty!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP9954.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## britt24

Morning!!

Jeffsar thats a great bump, and its looking low and ready! how are you feeling getting close to the birth?

poor you with the sickness hope your feeling better soon.

Little man is having a big adjutsment in there at the min, i can feel really strong pushes against all my stomach and he hasnt stopped for about an hour, he better not be turning around ! lol

i went to meadowhall yesterday shopping, and bought him a few bits and bobs. But after about 3 hours i couldnt walk anymore i am useless with shopping at the min which i am not happy about cos i can shop all normally. So we decided to flop in a restaurant and eat instead! lol

i have also booked for us to go to a hotal on 6th august, near another shopping centre, making it our last weekend away in a nice hotel before baby arrives so i am looking forward to that.

have you been up to much? xx


----------



## wannebmom

Ok so where did you girls go for these predictions?


----------



## jeffsar

It&#8217;s an uncomfortable bump! I seriously can&#8217;t breathe right today and feel like the baby has run out of space! Now it&#8217;s getting closer it seems to be dragging an awful lot&#8230;&#8230;. I just want it out now!!

I went shopping Friday and got my hospital bag organised, so I feel quite pleased with myself. Plus got a few blue and a few pink bits and bobs so baby can be dressed when it&#8217;s born!
We also got my little boy kitted out for school, he is gorgeous if I do say so myself!

A break will be great for you, I had a fine week off last week, nice to relax xx


----------



## jeffsar

wannebmom said:


> Ok so where did you girls go for these predictions?

i got a jenny renny reading from google, she got bfp month correct for me.
I also had a mary reading, she is on ebay xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Its an uncomfortable bump! I seriously cant breathe right today and feel like the baby has run out of space! Now its getting closer it seems to be dragging an awful lot. I just want it out now!!
> 
> I went shopping Friday and got my hospital bag organised, so I feel quite pleased with myself. Plus got a few blue and a few pink bits and bobs so baby can be dressed when its born!
> We also got my little boy kitted out for school, he is gorgeous if I do say so myself!
> 
> A break will be great for you, I had a fine week off last week, nice to relax xx


does sound very uncomfortable, poor you, not long left though then you will have your little one in your arms.

great now your all organised, you have taken over me i am stil 2 things short fror my hospital bag, but babies bag is packed so if anything happens early at least he will have clothes etc.

bless him bet he looks lovely.

yes thats what i intend to do, relax! well a bit of shopping in the day, but then hubby said if i am shattered and want to relax we can just order food to the room in the hotel and chill out and watch tv and a film or something so that will be nice, i have booked us a delux room so will be nice to relax in it x


----------



## wannebmom

Thanks Jeffsar! 
I'm considering it, as I'm really getting impatient now. Just wanna know if is it ever going to happen? 
I'm sure it will eventually, but how long does a girl have to wait? And where so excited, really can't wait to hold. My very own baby in my arms!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Jeffsar... I can't believe how close you are now. Sorry to hear it is getting really uncomfortable though. :nope:

Britt.... ooh a weekend away sounds fun. Your last little holiday as just the 2 of you!

Mama.... glad you are getting sorted. I hope you feel better quick and in turn get that forever bfp!

Erin... hope you're ok.

AFM... I'm doing better this week. Last week I was run down and just lost the plot. :wacko: Finally lost a stone though... :happydance: and doing loads of research for starting a business. :thumbup: Oh and FS is on Wednesday! :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Jeffsar... I can't believe how close you are now. Sorry to hear it is getting really uncomfortable though. :nope:
> 
> Britt.... ooh a weekend away sounds fun. Your last little holiday as just the 2 of you!
> 
> Mama.... glad you are getting sorted. I hope you feel better quick and in turn get that forever bfp!
> 
> Erin... hope you're ok.
> 
> AFM... I'm doing better this week. Last week I was run down and just lost the plot. :wacko: Finally lost a stone though... :happydance: and doing loads of research for starting a business. :thumbup: Oh and FS is on Wednesday! :happydance: xxx



Hi 

Glad your feeling a bit better this week, and brill news on the stone lost thats great!

and with FS on wednesday and with it being a great time in your cycle, its a good time to see them so i hope all that goes well for you.

Mamadonna - im sorry to hear you have to go through this as well, i hope this is the answer for you though and when they have it sorted or under control you will get your BFP and it will be to stay xx


----------



## jeffsar

wannebmom said:


> Thanks Jeffsar!
> I'm considering it, as I'm really getting impatient now. Just wanna know if is it ever going to happen?
> I'm sure it will eventually, but how long does a girl have to wait? And where so excited, really can't wait to hold. My very own baby in my arms!


No problem, we all need a bit of a pick me up when ttc  its not easy! 
Some of the other girls onhere rate star on ebay  she got one girls bfp down to the day! x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi ebs!

Glad you are feeling better &#8211; and yey for losing a stone! You must be pleased, esp. with the FS this week. is that your bmi to what it needs to be? 

Britt &#8211; we were supposed to have a day/night out on fri but after all the shopping I couldn&#8217;t be bothered eating out, so we got a take away on the way home instead &#8211; I&#8217;m so rock and roll! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Hi ebs!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better  and yey for losing a stone! You must be pleased, esp. with the FS this week. is that your bmi to what it needs to be?
> 
> Britt  we were supposed to have a day/night out on fri but after all the shopping I couldnt be bothered eating out, so we got a take away on the way home instead  Im so rock and roll! x

it wears me out shopping now, so i knwo how you felt. i just hit a wall and couldnt walk no more, if anyone had passed me they would have thought i had been walking around for about 10 hours but i had been there 3 lol 

take out sounds good to me!


----------



## jeffsar

i had a grilled chicken kebab with loads of salad and chilli sauce - yummy! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi ebs!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better  and yey for losing a stone! You must be pleased, esp. with the FS this week. is that your bmi to what it needs to be?
> 
> Britt  we were supposed to have a day/night out on fri but after all the shopping I couldnt be bothered eating out, so we got a take away on the way home instead  Im so rock and roll! x

Thanks. My bmi is not quite where they would want it but only 5lbs away. I am losing just in case they still want to give me clomid and for clomid they want my bmi to be 34 or below and right now its 34.9 I think. Hopefully I'll lose another lb by wednesday if I'm really good but at least I'll have shown willing by losing weight. 

I'm not surprised you are both knackered carrying those bumps around! I suppose if you imagine doing all that walking with a baby strapped to front of you it would be exhausting. :wacko: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, exhausting just about covers it, lol!

i seriously can't breathe today! x


----------



## mamadonna

Afternoon all,well like clockwork af was here when i got up this mornin,i think I'll give a miss tryin this month till i get things sorted with my thyroid,hopefully once that's sorted I'll fall pregnant quickly .


----------



## mamadonna

Wow jeffsar that bumps comin along nicely


----------



## ebony2010

Aww sorry AF got you Mamadonna. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Aww sorry AF got you Mamadonna. :hugs: xxx

Thanks hun,i knew it would get me,but its probably a good thing till i get my thyroid sorted x


----------



## britt24

Hi Mamadonna 

i am sorry AF got you :hugs: 

how are you? hope your okay xx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm ok was really expecting af,i need 2 get myself sorted then think about ttc maybe in a month or 2 if all goes ok


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> I'm ok was really expecting af,i need 2 get myself sorted then think about ttc maybe in a month or 2 if all goes ok

yeah i cant blame you, concentrate on 1 thing at a time, that way you will be less stressed in yourself which should also help things along when you are ttc again. 

when they give you something to control the thyroid prob, is it something they give you straight away that starts working straight away? x


----------



## mamadonna

I'm not sure,i think the tablets start working between 4/8 wks.it depends on what treatment they decide on,i hope they have caught mine quick enough that the treatment works fast ,but I'll just have 2 wait till i go and see them


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> I'm not sure,i think the tablets start working between 4/8 wks.it depends on what treatment they decide on,i hope they have caught mine quick enough that the treatment works fast ,but I'll just have 2 wait till i go and see them

Hiya hun, sorry af got you, but I think you are right  I got pregnant before my thyroid levels were right, and there wasnt a sufficient amount to sustain the pregnancy  my mmc was diagnosed a result of the thyroid, so probably best to get levels normalised then ttc  I waited another month and it happened, hopefully it will for you too x


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks jeffsar i would be 2 scared 2 fall pregnant cos i know that it would end again in mc or another ectopic


----------



## jeffsar

when is your apt. for thyroid consultant?

i just finished work, only 7 days to go now, woohoo!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> when is your apt. for thyroid consultant?
> 
> i just finished work, only 7 days to go now, woohoo!! x

7 days! Not long now! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i can't believe it! obviously they don't know it's 7 days until i leave for good - which is a scary thought!

been trying to get all my pictures off the computer etc without it being too obvious - i want my mat pay first! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, i can't believe it! obviously they don't know it's 7 days until i leave for good - which is a scary thought!
> 
> been trying to get all my pictures off the computer etc without it being too obvious - i want my mat pay first! x

Oh yeah!!!!! Won't you have to pay any of it back or does it not matter? I'm not clued up on these things.

Have you got all your bump pics on your work computer? :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

no, i am entitled to it anyway - you have to tell them 8 weeks before your return date what your intentions are, i.e to come back or not. so as luck would have it, i will get some pay until we leave the country! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> no, i am entitled to it anyway - you have to tell them 8 weeks before your return date what your intentions are, i.e to come back or not. so as luck would have it, i will get some pay until we leave the country! x

That fab then. Get what you're entitled to. :thumbup: Extra spendo for the new :baby: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it is good. plus i will sell my car here - which should be around £8,000 ish so we should be ok for a while! 

just looking at condos just now, still unsure what we are doing house wise....... too many decisions! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, it is good. plus i will sell my car here - which should be around £8,000 ish so we should be ok for a while!
> 
> just looking at condos just now, still unsure what we are doing house wise....... too many decisions! x

It must be so daunting moving so far away. :wacko: Are you going to rent out your house? x


----------



## jeffsar

well, my hubby's contract is permanent rather than a 2 year thing...... so really, we think we are best selling our house here - it's brand new, and renting a 5 bed house here will be extremely difficult. i don't have a clue what we are doing, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, my hubby's contract is permanent rather than a 2 year thing...... so really, we think we are best selling our house here - it's brand new, and renting a 5 bed house here will be extremely difficult. i don't have a clue what we are doing, lol! x

Yeah probably best as like you say...it might not be as easy to rent as a 2-3 bed house plus if/when you come back you can buy again. 

Wow you have alot to do. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> when is your apt. for thyroid consultant?
> 
> i just finished work, only 7 days to go now, woohoo!! x

wow not long now!!

my apt is on the 10th aug....aaggggeessss away lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> when is your apt. for thyroid consultant?
> 
> i just finished work, only 7 days to go now, woohoo!! x
> 
> wow not long now!!
> 
> my apt is on the 10th aug....aaggggeessss away lolClick to expand...

Oh that does seem ages away. :dohh: It will come round quick though. :hugs: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

How are we all this morning? 

CD7 for me.... ugh... I hate the waiting. :dohh: FS tomorrow though! Hope its a good appointment. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm sure the apt. will be good - make sure and tell them everything xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm sure the apt. will be good - make sure and tell them everything xx

Yeah... I might make some notes as I remember things today so I don't forget anything. I really hope they give me clomid to help my chances and don't just send me away to lose more weight. :wacko:

How are you today? x


----------



## jeffsar

uncomfortable!! 

ready for it to be done now, lol! i have severe motivation problems at work too - i shouldn't really be on here, but nevermind! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> uncomfortable!!
> 
> ready for it to be done now, lol! i have severe motivation problems at work too - i shouldn't really be on here, but nevermind! x

hehe its like your last week of school... no one ever does anything. :haha: Have you had to hand over to someone else? x


----------



## jeffsar

well my assistant team leader is stepping into the role, and he covers me every friday, so it has been an easy handover! he is off this week too so not much to do! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well my assistant team leader is stepping into the role, and he covers me every friday, so it has been an easy handover! he is off this week too so not much to do! x

Sounds like a lovely quiet week for your last week. Lots of time to spend on BnB! :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi all
hope your all okay, i am on a big srping clean today but doing bit by bit so i dont ache, i have started in the kitchen and cleaned all the cupboards and the french doors. I am just doing the floor now, i have cif'd all the grout between them now i just need to clean the tiles but having a rest lol, then onto the lounge.

X


----------



## jeffsar

britt - that is called nesting, lol!!


----------



## britt24

lol yeah thats prob it, i am starting to worry that if i get bigger i wont be able to get all the house clean for the little one when he comes and i want it really clean for when he comes home. I am driving hubby mad cos i am like this this this needs doing and we only have 10 weeks left and he thinks i am mad, he says we can still do things when he is here you know lol x


----------



## jeffsar

it's funny, i started to get really upset last night that the house wasn't spotless - maybe my nesting will start soon too! x


----------



## britt24

i think thats what it is though when you start worrying, and with the sounds of it you was last night.Its weird how you get them feelings but the midwife, says you dont need to clean etc just look after your baby and rest before, but i want everything clean and tidy for when i bring him home.

do you know only 12 more days after today then we can say we are having a baby next month! i hope i scrape into september or it will be oct for me seen as my due date is 10th oct x


----------



## jeffsar

well i have been told the likliehood is i'll be induced at 37 weeks, so technically i will have my baby next month! i will find out on the 2nd if that's the plan.

are you getting really excited now? x


----------



## britt24

wow so you can say it now then!

You are having a baby next month!!

yes i am very excited now, i keep having dreams that baby is here but i havent had a dream about labour yet lol 

i think cos everything is ready for him, i just feel like we are sat waiting now and its not coming quick enough lol. But on the other hand i think a few weeks to do final things in the house is what we need so then i am happy to wait a little longer 

how are you feeling ? x


----------



## jeffsar

I&#8217;m feeling ok &#8211; just really big and uncomfortable. Plus, I have really bad heartburn so I&#8217;m feeling a bit sorry for myself!

I keep having dreams/nightmares about Singapore, so the baby dreams haven&#8217;t really started yet, lol! 

It seems to be dragging for me too now, and I am nowhere near as organised as you are &#8211; still have so much to do, and baby has 5 vests &#8211; nothing else to wear! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Im feeling ok  just really big and uncomfortable. Plus, I have really bad heartburn so Im feeling a bit sorry for myself!
> 
> I keep having dreams/nightmares about Singapore, so the baby dreams havent really started yet, lol!
> 
> It seems to be dragging for me too now, and I am nowhere near as organised as you are  still have so much to do, and baby has 5 vests  nothing else to wear! x


yeah it is v uncomfortable, and i keep thinking i have 10 weeks to grow bigger yet! 

ouch heart burn i hate it! have you had some milk? it seems to ease mine 

oh dear, singapore will be amazing a fantastic new start for all of you, its bound to be scary but what a life you will be able to lead.

you need to do countdown things to what is coming up and keep crossing them off like me, and i keep making plans all the time so i have things to look forward to to pass time lol, thats why we booked that weekend away cos i thought well i will be 32 weeks and coming up to 33 when we get back so then there will only be 7 left lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, i am currently counting down to my last day at work, which is next thursday, so only 6 more days to go! 

then, i have a scan on the 2nd, and hpefully only 2/3 weeks left after that! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i know, i am currently counting down to my last day at work, which is next thursday, so only 6 more days to go!
> 
> then, i have a scan on the 2nd, and hpefully only 2/3 weeks left after that! x



what week should i be prepared from for labour, is it usually after 37 weeks they say? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i know, i am currently counting down to my last day at work, which is next thursday, so only 6 more days to go!
> 
> then, i have a scan on the 2nd, and hpefully only 2/3 weeks left after that! x


are you consultant lead now or midwife? x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hope everyones ok. I've got my FS appointment in 2 hours!!!!! :happydance: Hope its all good news. 

Anyway just checking in to see how everyone is. x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs, good luck today, let us know how you get on! 

well, i am still feeling rotten, BH are very strong and i can't breathe - i really hope this baby doesn't want to wait until 40 weeks to arrive! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!

Ebs good luck let us know how you get on xx

Jeffsar - are you getting any pain with your BH? hope they ease soon for you, if it was a BH i have only had one so i am hoping they stay away, i sometimes feel like my stomach goes tight but it feels more like baby is pushing to the surface so i am assuming it is that.

thanks for your post on my heart burn thread it is driving me insane today i have had it since i got up and it is just sitting there and comes on bad now and then, i was just scared to just take something.

i have a bump pic i have attached it below last weeks and this weeks, i dont think there is much change, i am going to post it on my journal tomorrow but i havent weighed in or anything yet so i will let you ladies see it first xx
 



Attached Files:







20 - 28 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0









21 - 29 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 0


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!! hope all is well, britt and jeffsar, do you guys have prilosec over there? it is the ONE and ONLY thing that controls my heartburn from ever even happening. I take one pill in the mornings and it lasts me all day. It's a miracle! I get really bad heartburn if I don't take it! I only get heartburn when pregnant though! Weird!!

So I just stumbled upon this. Of course it isn't as reliable, and it's just for fun, but I thought of you girls once I found it :) 
It predicts your delivery and the baby, etc. based off some questions you have to answer. So far it's always predicted a girl for me... so that's a plus! haha. I changed a couple answers a few times because I didn't know what to put for the number of rings I wear on my fingers. I just wear my wedding band set, but I have 3 rings souldered together so it's just like 1, but it's 3... so I didn't know what to put! haha

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com/pregnancy/baby/Madame-Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-1.php

things are still good with me.. feeling little girl move a lot now, I think shes more active in there than Lexi was, so that worries me she'll be much more active than Lexi! Lexi was a good baby, slept good for us, etc! eeex!


----------



## jeffsar

Hi britt!

No probs, my heartburn was killing me last week so I had to get something  that mallox is awful but works a treat and is totally safe  my MW gave me it.

My BH are really quite strong, but not painful  I never got them until the end last time round, but have had them for weeks and weeks this time.

Your bump is coming on nicely, the wee man must be getting chubby!

Hope ebs is getting on ok.. x


----------



## ebony2010

Hiya! Back from the FS. Actually saw the FS this time and not one of her assistants like last time, she saw us straight away.. no waiting around plus free parking! Couldn't have gone better! :haha:

Anyway she says everything else was fine results wise and took my word for my weight as 34.9 but she said the one thing that could be improved was the day 21 progesterone which was 37. She said it is good but the low side of good and has given me 6 months worth of clomid! :wohoo: Really happy. Can't wait for next cycle now. :haha:

You poor ladies with heartburn. I've only had it when pregnant but since the MMC I get it occasionally which I assume is just my body getting back to normal but still acting a bit pregnant. Not looking forward to it again though. :dohh: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

Hi Erin, glad to hear that you are well! 

I&#8217;ve not heard of that treatment, but will look in the chemist next time I&#8217;m in!
I&#8217;m away to look at that link you posted &#8211; I should be working but only 5 days to go, so hay ho!! x


----------



## jeffsar

Yey for clomid ebs!!!!
Be warned though &#8211; I have 3 friends that it worked for ranging from 1st-3rd cycle, but all were multiple births, lol!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Oops forgot to say,... Britt, I can see a difference in your bump. I think it sticks out a bit further but that may be the way he's laid. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Yey for clomid ebs!!!!
> Be warned though  I have 3 friends that it worked for ranging from 1st-3rd cycle, but all were multiple births, lol!! x

Thanks Jeffsar!!! Bring it on! :haha: She said there is a 5% chance of multiples but we're fine with that as log as there isn't more than 2. :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

yeah I did maalox for awhile too, but this prevents me from getting heartburn at all. Otherwise I would just be drinking maalox all day because it comes back 30 minutes later. haha. 

ebs, that sounds like a great appointment!! Have you done clomid yet? I can't remember! 

britt, your bump is so cute :) :thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> Yey for clomid ebs!!!!
> Be warned though  I have 3 friends that it worked for ranging from 1st-3rd cycle, but all were multiple births, lol!! x
> 
> Thanks Jeffsar!!! Bring it on! :haha: She said there is a 5% chance of multiples but we're fine with that as log as there isn't more than 2. :haha: xxxClick to expand...

haha, yeah I have a few friends it worked for right away, but they all had single births! One girl had to be on it twice for each pregnancy, and she only had one baby each time even though twins run in her family!


----------



## britt24

ebs thats great news!! i am so pleased for you.

When do you start taking it then? will it help for this cycle? xx


----------



## jeffsar

OMG Erin &#8211; that predicted me a boy of 13lbs 6 oz&#8217;s!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That will kill me?!!?!?! I need to be induced NOW, lol!!!! x


----------



## erin7707

hahahahahahahahaha :rofl: so funny!!!!! i got 4 lbs a couple times, then 15 lbs. come on, thats not serious! lol!!! i wish i had straight answers for the questions! like my favorite color is turquoise, thats not an option, but teal is similar, but i also like purple, but not sure if i like violet better than purple. lol. and the ring question confuses me too.


----------



## jeffsar

it's really funny!! i was like - hmmm, if i change a few answers will i get a better size baby??? and guess what, yep!! i changed colour to another of my favourites and i also wear three rings as one so changed that, and got predicted a girl of 9lbs 4oz - much more managable!! x


----------



## erin7707

hahaha much better! and i believe it to be a girl for you anyway ;) 

so did you put 3 rings as 1 ring?


----------



## jeffsar

i origianlly put 1 ring, as the join together, but chnaged it to three. and pink is my favourite colour, but i love black, which technically isn't a colour, so i changed to black and from that, it changed sex, weight and hair colour, lol!!! x


----------



## erin7707

yeah... well if you click the back button after you get your prediction, don't change anything, and click 'get prediction' again, it changes the answers too.. :( oh well, all for fun :)


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, it cheered up my afternoon - although when i read 13lbs 6 oz's i almost fell off my chair, lol! x


----------



## britt24

i did the link and got girl!! now not that i dont want a girl but i have thrown away all the packaging for all the nursery things and washed all the clothes lol!
xx


----------



## erin7707

hahaha oh britt, now we know its wrong! lol


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> hahaha oh britt, now we know its wrong! lol


lol well i am guessing it is, cos we have had 3 scans confirm but now yo have me worried! lol

she will have to sleep in a boys room if he turns out to be a girl lol x


----------



## erin7707

hahha, no need to be worried over that n


----------



## jeffsar

there is no way that is right - well, maybe that is me wishful thinking as could you imagine how much having a 13lb 6oz baby would sting?!?!!?? lol, i think you are safe enough britt!x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebs, that sounds like a great appointment!! Have you done clomid yet? I can't remember!

No this will be the first time. I was previously losing weight before so they would give it to me but them fell pregnant. 



britt24 said:


> ebs thats great news!! i am so pleased for you.
> 
> When do you start taking it then? will it help for this cycle? xx

Thanks. No. I have to take it from CD2-6 and I'm on CD8 now so I'll have to wait for next cycle. Obviously hoping there isn't a next cycle but if there is I have something to look forward to. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> OMG Erin  that predicted me a boy of 13lbs 6 ozs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That will kill me?!!?!?! I need to be induced NOW, lol!!!! x

OMG!!! :rofl: So funny... you girls make me laugh.

I actually took the test too... :blush: I know I'm not pregnant but apparently I'm going to have a ginger baby. :rofl: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Great bump pic :thumbup:
wohoo 4 clomid ebs


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls! 

How is everyone doing today? I am feeling ok, just big and uncomfortable, but I guess I will be like that for a while yet, lol! 

My friend is in for a section as we speak &#8211; it is planned at 36 wks as she gave birth to a baby girl last july at 28 weeks, but tragically baby Myia died age 1 day old. So this pregnancy has been really tough on her, and she text last night really worried, so fx&#8217;d to her that all is going well &#8211; I will keep you posted! 

xx


----------



## jeffsar

oooh, just realised i am a melon, lol!

Only one fruit left for me now!!! x


----------



## britt24

Morning!

Happy Melon!! lol

sending your friend big hugs! xx

i am feeling good today, i got up with hubby this morning when he went to work then i decided to have a batch with a face mask and read my book lol, i had an hour in there was lovely 

hows everyone??

Jeffsar whens your next appointment? will you know then if you will be induced at 37 weeks? xx


----------



## jeffsar

Morning britt! 

A bath sounds lovely &#8211; very jealous! I am at work, pretending to be busy, lol!

My next apt. is 26th, then I have a scan on the2nd &#8211; from that they will decide if I am to be induced &#8211; I hope so, I am ready for it to be done now!
Do you get any more scans? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Morning britt!
> 
> A bath sounds lovely  very jealous! I am at work, pretending to be busy, lol!
> 
> My next apt. is 26th, then I have a scan on the2nd  from that they will decide if I am to be induced  I hope so, I am ready for it to be done now!
> Do you get any more scans? x


it was great (sorry to rub it in lol) in fact i am thinking of making it a regular morning thing!

no more scans for me unless baby goes over the growth line or under but he is bang on it at the min which is good.

If you get induced you will be leaving me way behind :nope:!

but then you can post me your labour story and i can get all prepared lol 

x


----------



## jeffsar

I am not prepared enough to be induced &#8211; that would be in 4 weeks!!!

My friend just had her baby, and both are well! Sophia Alex Buchan xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> I am not prepared enough to be induced  that would be in 4 weeks!!!
> 
> My friend just had her baby, and both are well! Sophia Alex Buchan xx

dont you think though when you have less time it makes you get things done and sorted, it normally does me.

ahh thats great news congrats to them xx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, it does. i secretly hope they do induce me then, but don't want to get my hopes up! would be nice to know that in 4 weeks, i will have my baby! 

do you have your pram yet? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> yeah, it does. i secretly hope they do induce me then, but don't want to get my hopes up! would be nice to know that in 4 weeks, i will have my baby!
> 
> do you have your pram yet? x


yeah and when you get a date for induction, you know it is set in stone and baby will come on that day or day after latest, were as due date could be week before or 2 week after!

no i am getting worried actually, my car seat came in and they rang me about that, and i asked about the pushchair and carry cot and she said sorry nothing yet. So we have decided, cos i have put 100 deposit down if they dont ring by a week sat we going to go fetch the car seat and use the 100 pound i have paid to cover that, and cancel the order cos i know somewhere else that has defo got them in , they rang me other day xx


----------



## jeffsar

it's odd they can't get one when they are in stock elsewhere.......
is it just the black pushchair with blue essentials pack, or is it a blue pushchair? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I am feeling ok, just big and uncomfortable, but I guess I will be like that for a while yet, lol!
> 
> My friend is in for a section as we speak  it is planned at 36 wks as she gave birth to a baby girl last july at 28 weeks, but tragically baby Myia died age 1 day old. So this pregnancy has been really tough on her, and she text last night really worried, so fxd to her that all is going well  I will keep you posted!
> 
> xx

Your poor friend! This ia firghtening. Glad to see in another post all has gone well and they are both doing fine. xxx



britt24 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Happy Melon!! lol
> 
> sending your friend big hugs! xx
> 
> i am feeling good today, i got up with hubby this morning when he went to work then i decided to have a batch with a face mask and read my book lol, i had an hour in there was lovely
> 
> hows everyone??
> 
> Jeffsar whens your next appointment? will you know then if you will be induced at 37 weeks? xx

Sounds like a lovely start to the day. :thumbup:



britt24 said:


> no i am getting worried actually, my car seat came in and they rang me about that, and i asked about the pushchair and carry cot and she said sorry nothing yet. So we have decided, cos i have put 100 deposit down if they dont ring by a week sat we going to go fetch the car seat and use the 100 pound i have paid to cover that, and cancel the order cos i know somewhere else that has defo got them in , they rang me other day xx

Oh no! Did they say they would have it by now? :wacko: I'd be worrying like you... in fact I'd be getting them to ring silver cross to track it down! :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs! yeah, it was awful last year, but so pleased this time round has a happy ending! x


----------



## britt24

its the black one with the blue accessory pack. Well i told them i wanted it by august and i was told oh dont worry it will be here well before then??? so i was expecting it before now.

how are you ebs?
xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> its the black one with the blue accessory pack. Well i told them i wanted it by august and i was told oh dont worry it will be here well before then??? so i was expecting it before now.
> 
> how are you ebs?
> xx

Fine thanks. 

Have you thought about telling them them a little white lie that you may need to be induced early and therefore need a definate date for the pram or you'll have to cancel. That might hurry them up. Where is the other place they have it in? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs! yeah, it was awful last year, but so pleased this time round has a happy ending! x

I'm so glad it has worked out this time. She must have been so frightened. x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> its the black one with the blue accessory pack. Well i told them i wanted it by august and i was told oh dont worry it will be here well before then??? so i was expecting it before now.
> 
> how are you ebs?
> xx
> 
> Fine thanks.
> 
> Have you thought about telling them them a little white lie that you may need to be induced early and therefore need a definate date for the pram or you'll have to cancel. That might hurry them up. Where is the other place they have it in? xClick to expand...


Its that shop in sutton i told you about bristols, it is shutting down but not until october, and they have the accessory pack in, which is what is causing the hold up cos thats the new thing in the blue were as the black pushchair is the same for all of them so they can get it quicker.

i might have to, they have until a week sat to ring me or i am cancelling it x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Its that shop in sutton i told you about bristols, it is shutting down but not until october, and they have the accessory pack in, which is what is causing the hold up cos thats the new thing in the blue were as the black pushchair is the same for all of them so they can get it quicker.
> 
> i might have to, they have until a week sat to ring me or i am cancelling it x

That would be easier too for you wouldn't it? I hope they get it all in in time for you and you don't have to mess about. You don't want to be worrying at the last minute. x


----------



## britt24

yeah it is closer to get there, it just worries me cos i want to be able to take him out when he is here and not be stuck in waiting for a pram, in april i was told it would be in, in june???? its now end of july and they still dont know x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah it is closer to get there, it just worries me cos i want to be able to take him out when he is here and not be stuck in waiting for a pram, in april i was told it would be in, in june???? its now end of july and they still dont know x

Have the contacted the supplier? How frustrating! :brat: Have the sutton shop got it all in, in the colours you want? 

My DH says I'm turning into a pram snob. :haha: When we go anywhere I'm always looking at peoples prams. We don't have much money so I'd rather buy a really good pram like yours 2nd hand than have to buy a cheap pram with horrid patterns and colours. I think he is still trying to get his head around that some of the have disc breaks and suspension. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi all,i hope everyone is well,sorry for the mums to be that are starting to feel uncomfortable,it'll all be long forgotten when u've got ur babies in ur arms(i know it feels like an age away still:hugs:)

congrats to ur friend jeffsar and what a gorgeous name!!

hope ur doing ok ebs,it'll be our turn soon i'm sure:thumbup:

well ladies i'm defo out of ttc for a while not to long i hope but the doc has advised i go on the pill till i see the consultant next month...he has said that the levels my thyroid are at will probably prevent me from falling pregnant but better safe than sorry i suppose(not happy about it but knowing my luck i would fall pg and i wouldnt wanna risk another mc)

my doc phoned me this morning as the consultant had ask him to start me on a course of tablets which i took my 1st 1 a little while ago,so i guess the road to getting better has started fingers crossed that this works :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> well ladies i'm defo out of ttc for a while not to long i hope but the doc has advised i go on the pill till i see the consultant next month...he has said that the levels my thyroid are at will probably prevent me from falling pregnant but better safe than sorry i suppose(not happy about it but knowing my luck i would fall pg and i wouldnt wanna risk another mc)
> 
> my doc phoned me this morning as the consultant had ask him to start me on a course of tablets which i took my 1st 1 a little while ago,so i guess the road to getting better has started fingers crossed that this works :hugs:

I hope you don't have to wait too long Mamadonna. :hugs: Can you not just use condoms instead? I wouldn't want to be taking anything that could mess with hormones iykwim. 

Glad you are on the road to recovery now though. 

We'll soon be bump buddies! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i kno we wouldnt use them:blush:

i just hope the pill comes outta my system quick

i really hope we get to be bump buddies soon,u'll probably be a little ahead,but hopefully i wont be far behind


----------



## ebony2010

I bet we will be bump buddies. I have to wait till next cycle to start clomid and by then you'll have seen the specialist soooo..... come on BFP's!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

:wohoo: i hope we both get sorted asap!!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone today? Its lovely and sunny here but not too warm. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebs, it is freezing here - nothing new there! 
It'a peterhead's 'Scottish Week' this week so a week full of activities etc. today is a huge kids party at the beach and then tonight the red arrows are flying over, so taylor very excited! 

how is everyone feeling today?
xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> ebs, it is freezing here - nothing new there!
> It'a peterhead's 'Scottish Week' this week so a week full of activities etc. today is a huge kids party at the beach and then tonight the red arrows are flying over, so taylor very excited!
> 
> how is everyone feeling today?
> xx

Oh no! Well if its any comfort I think we have rain forecast for later. :rain:

Aww bless Taylor. I bet he is excited!!! Are you getting to go to any of this or are you stuck at work? x


----------



## jeffsar

well, hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

we went to see the red arrows last night, and i have to say it was really good! my wee boy had a great time. we are just having a lazy day today - i woke up at 10.30am! having really strong bh's today - i actually wondered earlier if i was in labour, but think i am ok! 

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, hope everyone is having a nice weekend!
> 
> we went to see the red arrows last night, and i have to say it was really good! my wee boy had a great time. we are just having a lazy day today - i woke up at 10.30am! having really strong bh's today - i actually wondered earlier if i was in labour, but think i am ok!
> 
> x

Sounds great fun except for the BH! Are they like contractions? xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> well, hope everyone is having a nice weekend!
> 
> we went to see the red arrows last night, and i have to say it was really good! my wee boy had a great time. we are just having a lazy day today - i woke up at 10.30am! having really strong bh's today - i actually wondered earlier if i was in labour, but think i am ok!
> 
> x
> 
> Sounds great fun except for the BH! Are they like contractions? xxxClick to expand...

yeah, like contractions just less frequent and less painful! they settled down last night though. 

how's your weekend?

Hi erin, hope you had a lovely weekend too xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Jeffsar... glad to hear the BH has settled down. Have you had a play with your new pram?

Hope everyone else is ok.

I'm in a really good mood today. Started :sex: for this cycle last night and when I mentioned it to DH he said "Yeah that woman at the hospital said you're better to have sex before ovulation." I was so happy he'd listened and took notice of what she said. So we started last night and I'm going to try and get him to do every other day to cover it. :happydance: Oooh and just ordered a spray lube called Zestica and I think we need that extra help with dryness. :blush: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi all hope ur having a good weekend 

ebs make sure ur lube is sperm friendly!u dont wanna kill them off before they get a chance to get where they are going :thumbup:

not much happening here just waiting for my apt oh and i'm back to work tomorrow:cry::dohh::nope:


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama!

you are heading back to work and i am on the countdown - 4 days left for me, woohoo!! 
strange to think that if the move comes off - which we'll know by end of aug - i won't ever be going back....!

how have you been? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i would love to be not going back to work lol
i'm good just waiting to see my endo,my doc has told him we are ttc so he said he would go thru things when he sees us


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi all hope ur having a good weekend
> 
> ebs make sure ur lube is sperm friendly!u dont wanna kill them off before they get a chance to get where they are going :thumbup:
> 
> not much happening here just waiting for my apt oh and i'm back to work tomorrow:cry::dohh::nope:

Yes its one of the ones like pre-seed and conceive plus. :thumbup:

I bet you are on the countdown to your appointment! xxx



jeffsar said:


> hi mama!
> 
> you are heading back to work and i am on the countdown - 4 days left for me, woohoo!!
> strange to think that if the move comes off - which we'll know by end of aug - i won't ever be going back....!
> 
> how have you been? xx

4 days left! That is no time at all. :happydance: I imagine it will feel quite sad when you leave knowing you probably won't return. 

AFM... I had loads of EWCM last night! :happydance: I never usually have it this early so I'm so glad we started BDing! :thumbup:

Gained 3 1/2lbs stuffing my face since the appointment too so I'm back on the diet today. :blush: I want to shift as much weight as possible before I get pregnant. x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls,

How is everyone today?
well, i may not be induced early - i think baby is breech!! iam pretty sure it turned at the weekend, but i have MW tomorrow so will find out then - i will not be happy if that's the case! x


----------



## mamadonna

yes ebs i'm counting down the days till my apt,not sure how long after that i will be able to start again,i must admit i am kinda liking not thinking about ttc,its been all i have thought about since last april:dohh:

what a little tinker jeffsar,i really hope baby has turned!and i hope u get a date to be induced if baby has


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How is everyone today?
> well, i may not be induced early - i think baby is breech!! iam pretty sure it turned at the weekend, but i have MW tomorrow so will find out then - i will not be happy if that's the case! x

Oh no! If the baby stays breech does that mean you would have to have a c-section? I hope baby isn't breech so things can go as planned. x



mamadonna said:


> yes ebs i'm counting down the days till my apt,not sure how long after that i will be able to start again,i must admit i am kinda liking not thinking about ttc,its been all i have thought about since last april:dohh:
> 
> what a little tinker jeffsar,i really hope baby has turned!and i hope u get a date to be induced if baby has

I bet it is a huge relief not thinking about ttc. I think we all need a break sometimes don't we? Its like a never-ending rollercoaster. :wacko: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i don't even know if the baby is breech, but i have a feeling it is, lol! 
i will find out tomorrow, but just incase my hunch is right, i have booked an apt with my mums work (a chiropractor) and if it is they can have a go at getting bubs back into position! so hopefully it won't come to a section, but i really want it head down by the time of my scan so they can make a decision to induce me early - that's the hope anyway! 

how has everyone been today?

ebs, great news on ewcm! x

mama, it must be a bit of a relief not to be ttc for a wee while - after a year it really started to get to me, so when i was told to wait a few months it actually helped me relax i think x

britt, where are you?! hope you are ok x

erin, how's the bump coming along? x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!! 

Sorry i havent been on in a few days, work has been busy and i have been sooo tired at night i havent been on the comp. Been early nights for me. As well as getting things done around the house.

Hope everyone is okay, fingers crossed your pre ov b'dng has done the trick ebs!

Jeffsar - i was thinking the same thing about my little mad yesterday he was moving so much now i have a very hard lump at the top that i would guess is head size, so he better not have turned!, but i am at midwife at 3 today so we will see what they say.

do you know what week they check for that and book you in for a c section?

although my midwife checks anyway i wondered the lastest they would leave it, chancing that they would come the wrong way if labour starts etc.

Mamadonna - hope you are okay, and that you can start TTC again soon x


Erin - are you posting a bump pic soon? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning everyone :hi:

Jeffsar & Britt... good luck with your appointments today. :thumbup:

Britt... I was beginning to wonder where you were. Glad everything is ok and you were just tired. 

Mama & Erin... hope you're both ok too

AFM... was meant to BD last night but DH was so grumpy that we ended up argueing. :dohh: Ov tests are starting to darken this morning though so I'm sure if we BD tonight we'll be covered. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Jeffsar & Britt... good luck with your appointments today. :thumbup:
> 
> Britt... I was beginning to wonder where you were. Glad everything is ok and you were just tired.
> 
> Mama & Erin... hope you're both ok too
> 
> AFM... was meant to BD last night but DH was so grumpy that we ended up argueing. :dohh: Ov tests are starting to darken this morning though so I'm sure if we BD tonight we'll be covered. xxx


Thank you. 

i think as long as you have tried either side or every other day around ovulation it should cover it, with how long the sperm lasts so looking good! esp if you bd tonight as well 

we are going to the shop about my pram sat, i havent heard anything yet so if we havent by sat gonna pay for my car seat with the money i have put down for my pram then, order it from that other shop. I darent leave it any longer just incase standard time is like 4 weeks or something. 

I have just rang bristols to see what the del time would be if we ordered it sat, so we will see and they also said they would knock at least 10% off if we had the pushchair acces pack and carry cot, so we would be getting the same price if not less so we will see they are coming back to me this morning. xx


----------



## jeffsar

Morning girls!

Britt, glad you are ok, was getting worried! I hope both our little ones are not being mischievous &#8211; although I can practically see the head under my ribs so don&#8217;t think I have any hope of it being head down at my apt! I&#8217;m in at 4.30pm so I&#8217;ll update later. Good luck for yours too.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Britt, glad you are ok, was getting worried! I hope both our little ones are not being mischievous  although I can practically see the head under my ribs so dont think I have any hope of it being head down at my apt! Im in at 4.30pm so Ill update later. Good luck for yours too.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx


yeah im fine just been lazy so havent been on lol. Babies not even here yet and being naughty lol.

i am hoping this what i can feel is his bum, but with how he moved yesterday felt like he was doing flips and everything so god knows what position he is in.

Jeffsar - did u see my question about baby being wrong way what week do they take it that they have to make a decision for a c section? x


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls! Sorry I've been MIA- still just really busy! 

Ebs, I hope you catch your eggie this month! Sounds like you're getting really close! :thumbup:

mamadonna: it is hard thinking about TTC.. it really consumes your thoughts even when you're trying not to stress it! 

jeffsar: Hopefully baby didn't turn, and they're just sticking their butt way out for you and you think it's their head! :) Can't wait to hear if you're right or not though! 

britt: I think you'll still be ok even if baby did turn, you still have time for him to engage in position again, but the hardness at the top of your stomach could just be the babe's butt!

afm: I haven't bothered taking a bump pic because I don't think it's really changed much! I'll get to that this week though :) :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

britt, i missed your question, sorry!

my MW said usually 34 weeks, but as i have chiropractic connections, she would wait until 36 weeks to make a decision...... i have apt on saturday booked just incase i am right! x


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! 

glad you are ok - and i wish my bump stop changing, lol! 
i'll update later on with what the MW says! x


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... I don't blame you getting anxious about the pram. :wacko: I the other shop can get it all for you quickly if the co-op let you down. Must be very popular at the moment. :thumbup:

Jeffsar... I hope your appointment goes well and baby is the right way up but if not at least you have the chiropractor appt to lean back on. How do they turn the baby?

Erin... We need a new bump pic! :haha:

Mama... hope you are relaxing with your ttc break. 

AFM... I've spent all morning filling in a benefits form. :wacko: At least it is done now though, Oh and I weighed myself this morning and 2 of the 3.5lbs is gone so much have been partially bloat. Now to lose the other 1.5lbs. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs,

no idea how they do it, but i've heard it's not pleasant.......!x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs,
> 
> no idea how they do it, but i've heard it's not pleasant.......!x

Eeek... maybe they push on your stomach in places to encourage the baby to move? :shrug: I hope it doesn't come to that anyway. xxx


----------



## britt24

Midwife app went well, baby is measuring spot on 30 weeks, blood pressure fine, heart beat strong and ................ it babies bum lol his head is still way way down and all in correct place. x


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1,yes i am enjoying taking a break,just wish i didnt feel so uurrggghh,i just dont seem to have any energy


good luck ebs i hope this is ur lucky month:hugs:

hope all the mammies to be are taking things easy and get some r&r while u all still can,i hope baby has turned jeffsar would you go for the help turning or just opt for a section,if baby is breach?


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Midwife app went well, baby is measuring spot on 30 weeks, blood pressure fine, heart beat strong and ................ it babies bum lol his head is still way way down and all in correct place. x

:happydance: Thats great news Britt! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

Thanks i was so relieved, i know he has time to turn and be wrong way but every week closer he is still right way is a good sign he will stay there.

Hi Mamadonna!! 
you should schedule a nice long soak and relax in for one night this week for some you time! xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls! 

well, baby is not breech, lol! in fact, the head is 3/5 engaged!! the reason the bum feels so hard is baby is lying slightly back to back, but i can cope with that! MW also thinks the growth spurt is slowing down; i'm measuring 37 wks now so only a few weeks ahead in comparison to 6! we will see on th 2nd at scan.....

so plan now is to either have induction if baby is still huge, but if it's 'normal' sized, i have a sweep booked for the 30th August!!!! my sweep worked first time within hours with taylor, so looks like this may be an August baby! 

britt, glad your LO is right way 'down' too!

hope everyone else is good too x


----------



## ebony2010

Great news Jeffsar! :thumbup: I bet you were so relieved. I can't believe how close you and Britt are to actually having your babies. :wacko: It doesn't seem that long ago since we were all first getting our readings and ttc. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar 

Thats good news, at least both our bubbas are the right way around.

I have had a panic this morning, i have had my show, so waiting for half 9 until i can ring the midwife cos i dont know what to do, i am worrying with it being so early x


----------



## jeffsar

OMG britt, that is really early!!! are you sure it was show and not just, tmi, a lot of discharge?? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> OMG britt, that is really early!!! are you sure it was show and not just, tmi, a lot of discharge?? x


im pretty sure, cos as you know we get loads more discharge through pregnancy but this was like a big blob of snot like stuff, which i havent had before so i am sure it is. i have just spoke to the midwife and she said to keep an eye on it and if i get any more or start with back ache or stomach pains to ring the birthing unit so i can go in and get checked. The weird thing is though i have had bad back ache for last few days now, so now that worries me, but she did say i would know the difference between normal back ache to labout back ache x


----------



## ebony2010

Oh Britt.... I'm so sorry you're worrying. :nope: If its stressing you out tell the MW you need to be seen and checked over or that the back ache is getting worse... don't let her fob you off. :hugs: xxx


----------



## britt24

Thanks, its just cos it is so early. But i have been back to check a few times and there isnt any more so i am hoping it was just a bit that came away and will stop now. But if i notice anymore or have any pains i am going to ask to see anyone. I darent risk it even if they turn me away and say nothing is wrong i am still going to go x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Thanks, its just cos it is so early. But i have been back to check a few times and there isnt any more so i am hoping it was just a bit that came away and will stop now. But if i notice anymore or have any pains i am going to ask to see anyone. I darent risk it even if they turn me away and say nothing is wrong i am still going to go x

Yeah I would too. Its better to kick up a fuss over nothing than to sit at home worrying. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

yes thats what i thought, and its not just for me now got to think about baby.

Oh god whats hubby gonna be like, when i go into labour i rang to tell him just to warn him incase we have to go into the hospital or anything. And he has just rang me back checking i am okay and saying he has felt ill since i told him feeling sick and things, Men they dont have a very strong stomach do they x


----------



## ebony2010

That made me laugh out your DH! :haha: My DH wants to know no details of labour anything. I think he just wants to think that a baby will appear if by magic with none of the messy stuff. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> That made me laugh out your DH! :haha: My DH wants to know no details of labour anything. I think he just wants to think that a baby will appear if by magic with none of the messy stuff. :haha: xxx


lol they think they are strong until it comes to something like this!
i am glad i am having my mum there as well lol

yeah i think they must all think that, a bit of pain and baby slides out all clean and sorted dressed and home lol bless them thats why we do it! x


----------



## jeffsar

Britt, how you feeling &#8211; I&#8217;ve been worrying about you xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> Britt, how you feeling  Ive been worrying about you xx

i am fine thank you just feel totally normal, well pregnant normal lol. So i am hoping it was just a bit that came away and nothing else will progress. I have read on a few places when the plug all comes away there is loads of it and this was quite a bit but not as much as what has been described by others.

how are you ? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Afternoon ladies :hi: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

afternoon ebs!

britt, i wouldn't worry too much if it wasn't bloody - i have had a few little blobs over the last weeks but MW said if no blood, no concern x

i am ok, had my last antenatal class today, so that was weird, and i finish work tomorrow so it all seem squite real now! i have scan to look forward to and then i should have a better idea of when bubs will be making it's arrival!
x


----------



## britt24

Afternoon Ebs!! Hope your okay 


Yeah i think everything should be okay now, like yuo say if there is no blood there shouldnt be anything to worry about, i think it just took me by suprise this morning cos i didnt expect seeing it yet, so scared me a little. But felt fine all day, so just gonna take it easy tonight finish work have a nice soak with my book then relax on the sofa i think then see how things tomorrow 

how exciting that you will prob know when baby is coming after that scan xx


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... I can't believe you have one day of work left! :wacko: Time has flown. 

Britt... glad you are feeling better and not so worried. x


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> well, baby is not breech, lol! in fact, the head is 3/5 engaged!! the reason the bum feels so hard is baby is lying slightly back to back, but i can cope with that! MW also thinks the growth spurt is slowing down; i'm measuring 37 wks now so only a few weeks ahead in comparison to 6! we will see on th 2nd at scan.....
> 
> so plan now is to either have induction if baby is still huge, but if it's 'normal' sized, i have a sweep booked for the 30th August!!!! my sweep worked first time within hours with taylor, so looks like this may be an August baby!
> 
> britt, glad your LO is right way 'down' too!
> 
> hope everyone else is good too x

wow!!! that is great!!! my sweep didnt work, even after 2 days! 



britt24 said:


> Thanks, its just cos it is so early. But i have been back to check a few times and there isnt any more so i am hoping it was just a bit that came away and will stop now. But if i notice anymore or have any pains i am going to ask to see anyone. I darent risk it even if they turn me away and say nothing is wrong i am still going to go x


that would be scary! I didn't ever get to see my plug since I was induced, so I'd be as freaked as you are! good luck!




britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> That made me laugh out your DH! :haha: My DH wants to know no details of labour anything. I think he just wants to think that a baby will appear if by magic with none of the messy stuff. :haha: xxx
> 
> 
> lol they think they are strong until it comes to something like this!
> i am glad i am having my mum there as well lol
> 
> yeah i think they must all think that, a bit of pain and baby slides out all clean and sorted dressed and home lol bless them thats why we do it! xClick to expand...

hahahaha :rofl: DH was pretty good about it, I think in the moment they will be a bit better about things :)



jeffsar said:


> afternoon ebs!
> 
> britt, i wouldn't worry too much if it wasn't bloody - i have had a few little blobs over the last weeks but MW said if no blood, no concern x
> 
> i am ok, had my last antenatal class today, so that was weird, and i finish work tomorrow so it all seem squite real now! i have scan to look forward to and then i should have a better idea of when bubs will be making it's arrival!
> x

omg, you are so close!!! eeeeeex 


hi ebs and mamadonna!!! :wave: hope you are both doing well! how are your cycles coming? ebs, any +opk yet?


ok girls, here's my 22 week bump pics, one with a shirt on, the other pulled up.. and a comparison to my 18 week, I guess it has gotten bigger! lol


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... fab bump pics! You can definatley see a difference in 2 weeks. :happydance:

I think I am around ov somewhere but not sure where. :haha: Not had a +opk yet. Just checked my stash and I only have 2 left. :dohh: I'll have to rely on my temps probably. xxx


----------



## erin7707

it was actually a 4 week difference! 18-22! :) but it's a big change! and I didn't even realize it! haha

ahhh bummer on the OPKs! They were everything for me! lol. it meant I didn't have to BD until I saw a positive ;) the temps are good to confirm O, but if you don't BD before you get the temp spike, that's what scares me! eex good luck! did you BD recently and take advantage of that EWCM!? :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> it was actually a 4 week difference! 18-22! :) but it's a big change! and I didn't even realize it! haha
> 
> ahhh bummer on the OPKs! They were everything for me! lol. it meant I didn't have to BD until I saw a positive ;) the temps are good to confirm O, but if you don't BD before you get the temp spike, that's what scares me! eex good luck! did you BD recently and take advantage of that EWCM!? :)

Doh! I think I can't add up today! :haha:

I love my opk's too!! I'm going to do one tonight then one tomorrow but try to keep BDing every other day so when I do ov (if I haven't already then I'm covered. Yes we BD last night and then 3 days before so we are covered so far. :thumbup: I think I just need to keep an eye on my opk stock in future. I usually buy about 30 a time but last cycle I used soooo many. :wacko: xxx


----------



## erin7707

oh you know what!!! that was my 20 week bump! lol!!! I just remembered I took one then! so that is a big difference for only 2 weeks! :doh:
lol sorry!

oh I just stalked your chart, you're covered so far! hope you O soon! :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> oh you know what!!! that was my 20 week bump! lol!!! I just remembered I took one then! so that is a big difference for only 2 weeks! :doh:
> lol sorry!
> 
> oh I just stalked your chart, you're covered so far! hope you O soon! :)

Blame it on the baby brain! :haha:

Thanks... yes hopefully we are covered. I just need to know when I've ov'd. To be honest I'm wishing this cycle away to start clomid. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

wow,what a busy thread...lots of things happening,

erin thats a fab bump coming along :thumbup:

britt try not to worry as i think ur plug mends itself

:wohoo: jeffsar on baby being right way up.. 3/5's is really good not long now,at most a little over 4 weeks 

i'm sure it wont be long till u get that pos opk ebs,and i'm sure u will have it covered:thumbup:

afm i went with my mam to the hospital today for her 1st thyroid apt and the doc reckons it will take around 12 months to put her right:saywhat:


----------



## ebony2010

12 months!!!!!! :wacko: Is yours the same problem as Jeffsar because I think she was sorted quite quickly. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i wont know till i go in 2 weeks,my consultant knows we are wanting to try for a baby so hopefully he will change my meds to a pregnany friendly one,i havent got time to wait another yr,if thats the case i thing i'll hang up my ttc hat and coat:cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i wont know till i go in 2 weeks,my consultant knows we are wanting to try for a baby so hopefully he will change my meds to a pregnany friendly one,i havent got time to wait another yr,if thats the case i thing i'll hang up my ttc hat and coat:cry:

I hope he can give you something and give you the go-ahead with ttc soon. A year would be far too long to just wait to try. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah it would be,my doc seems to think that he has dealt with couples ttc before so keep ur fingers crossed for me


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama!
it really depends how quickly they caught the problam and then what treatment you get - mine was quite bad but they put me on a high dose straight away - and a month later i could tell the difference. fx'd you get sorted as quickly as me xxx


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

i am a bit panicked - baby not moving around today.......... away to have a hot coffee, see if that gets it moving! 

hope everyone is well! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> morning girls!
> 
> i am a bit panicked - baby not moving around today.......... away to have a hot coffee, see if that gets it moving!
> 
> hope everyone is well! x


Morning Jeffsar!!

midwife told me to have a really cold fizzy drink if i dont feel baby move, she also said movements would slow when it gets close to delivery so could mean thats close, which would be good for you if baby is a good size and ready.

good news i lost a tiny bit more of my plug last night, but then had a bath so i knew if any more came it was new, and it hasnt so thats all good and i havent felt any different.

i weighed me this morning and i have gained a total of 2 stone and 10 pound!!!!! x


----------



## britt24

Mamadonna, hope you dont have to wait that long :hugs: i really hope they take that you want to TTC into consideration when prescribing you with something so it can get working asap xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning britt! 

good news about plug; it just means your body is getting ready which is a good sign - just aim for 36 weeks and you know bubs will be fine! 

i have felt a couple wee movements, but nothing major - les see if a hot drink wll work - no fizzy at work! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> morning britt!
> 
> good news about plug; it just means your body is getting ready which is a good sign - just aim for 36 weeks and you know bubs will be fine!
> 
> i have felt a couple wee movements, but nothing major - les see if a hot drink wll work - no fizzy at work! x


yeah thats what i wanted just a couple more weeks just to make sure he is ready.

glad you have felt a few movements, let me know how the drink goes, have you any choc or anything to get baby excited? x


----------



## jeffsar

i have nothing here at all, lol! i have felt more, just nothing major but i shouldn't really be worrying as i know it slows down.........

i can't beleive it is my last day here - steven's offer came through so it really is my last day - but i can't tell anyone that! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i have nothing here at all, lol! i have felt more, just nothing major but i shouldn't really be worrying as i know it slows down.........
> 
> i can't beleive it is my last day here - steven's offer came through so it really is my last day - but i can't tell anyone that! x


it must worry you, cos at the min i am getting really strong movements but i know they will slow down in a few weeks like were you are so go from one extreme to the other must be worrying even though you know its normal.

ahh are you kinda happy to finish but sad cos you wont be coming back? have they done anything nice at work for you x


----------



## jeffsar

well they have booked me for a meeting at 2pm, which i have since found out is for everyone to attend and i am guest of honor......... so i guess omething is going on, lol! plus, all the girls (only 9 of us here) are going out to a nice restaurant for lunch paid for by company. AND i got sent a HUGE bunch of flowers, chocolates and champagne from the client i work for yesterday :) i am spoiled, lol! x

will you be treated well by your company or does working from home rule that out? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> well they have booked me for a meeting at 2pm, which i have since found out is for everyone to attend and i am guest of honor......... so i guess omething is going on, lol! plus, all the girls (only 9 of us here) are going out to a nice restaurant for lunch paid for by company. AND i got sent a HUGE bunch of flowers, chocolates and champagne from the client i work for yesterday :) i am spoiled, lol! x
> 
> will you be treated well by your company or does working from home rule that out? x


ahh sounds lovely hope you have a lovely day!! you are spoilt!

well i work with mostly men, so i dont know and yeah with me working at home i dont know so we will see im not holding my breath lol xx


----------



## jeffsar

it's funny as i mostly work with men, and they haven't really known what to say to me today, lol! but the guys who work directly with me have taken in doughnuts, lol!

i am sad, as i do love my job, but my babies have to come first, and getting to be with them while still keeping the same lifestyle is a huge bonus x

i am sure your work will have organised something for you - and if not, get hubby to treat you, lol! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it's funny as i mostly work with men, and they haven't really known what to say to me today, lol! but the guys who work directly with me have taken in doughnuts, lol!
> 
> i am sad, as i do love my job, but my babies have to come first, and getting to be with them while still keeping the same lifestyle is a huge bonus x
> 
> i am sure your work will have organised something for you - and if not, get hubby to treat you, lol! x



no men arent any good at this stuff are they unless they are directly involved, mind you saying that hubby wasnt too good yesterday lol think it scared him a little i was actually ringing him asking if he was okay???

but doughnuts are good i wouldnt complain with that lol

i love my job as well so i know how you feel, but its good that you will have best of both really when you move the money and time to spend with your kids.

yes i will be getting him to treat me, he has a little savings pot at the min lol he wants to go and have a sleeve tatoo done but wants louis malloy to do it (if thats how you spell it) and its about 2 grand!!! so he keeps shoving money away in this pot so he can go at christmas to have it done, but he dropped it out the other day he has nearly got the money together which is good cos i havent noticed it gone out of our money really, and he said but he is going to carry on saving for other things, so you never know it might be a treat for me, or a football season ticket lol so probably the last one lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Jeffsar... Hope you enjoy your last day going out for lunch and getting showered with gifts! :thumbup: Also hope :baby: starts moving a bit so you can relax and enjoy it without any worries.

Britt... I don't blame him going to the best for a tattoo. That is my fear of them... if I could actually chose one that I know I would like for life (which I never will :haha:) I'd want one the best to do it. DH has friends with tattoos and some of them are soooo bad. I think its easier for men though as we'd look 100 times worse at 80 with a full sleeve. :haha: Lets hope he keeps that pot going so he has plenty to treat you with aswell. :thumbup:

AFM... I'm having sharp twinges this morning so I think I might be ov'ing or attempting to. BD tonight to cover it and then on with the 2ww hopefully. I just want to get this cycle over with so if I'm not pregnant we can get on with the clomid. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

haha, i have a football hubby too so i know how it feels! plus, my hubby supports man u, so when he goes down it costs an absolute fortune as it involves flights and hotels! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha, i have a football hubby too so i know how it feels! plus, my hubby supports man u, so when he goes down it costs an absolute fortune as it involves flights and hotels! x

You need to swap with my friends OH. He supports Celtic so is always flying up to watch them and we're probably as far to travel to Manchester as you are to Celtic. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ebs!! 

Sounds like ovulation is happening, and you have covered well so with tonight as well should do it !!

yeah i think when they are for life you want them done well, but the tattoo shop near us quote 500 and louis quoted him 2000 so bit of a difference lol, but he works hard so suppose he should have a treat now and then lol.

yep jeffsar he is footie mad he is a tottenham fan, he has been on season ticket waiting list for a while now, and it looks like he might get in this season or next at the latest. Its such a rip off though you have to pay to be on the waiting list. And guess what, the baby is on the waiting list as well already lol xx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> haha, i have a football hubby too so i know how it feels! plus, my hubby supports man u, so when he goes down it costs an absolute fortune as it involves flights and hotels! x
> 
> You need to swap with my friends OH. He supports Celtic so is always flying up to watch them and we're probably as far to travel to Manchester as you are to Celtic. :haha: xxxClick to expand...



ahh wish i had known this, hubby won celtic tickets last season on a competition but was at work so couldnt go then ended up getting chucked away, i could have posted them to you x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ahh wish i had known this, hubby won celtic tickets last season on a competition but was at work so couldnt go then ended up getting chucked away, i could have posted them to you x

Oh really? What a shame. I think he goes up there every few months and stops with friends for a big night out too. 

That is so funny about :baby: being on the waiting list! :haha: A bit cheeky to make people pay to be on a waiting list but I suppose it weeds out the people who aren;t serious. :shrug: xxx


----------



## erin7707

mamadonna said:


> i wont know till i go in 2 weeks,my consultant knows we are wanting to try for a baby so hopefully he will change my meds to a pregnany friendly one,i havent got time to wait another yr,if thats the case i thing i'll hang up my ttc hat and coat:cry:

oh no! I really hope it doesn't take that long to get you situated! xx ::hugs:




ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Jeffsar... Hope you enjoy your last day going out for lunch and getting showered with gifts! :thumbup: Also hope :baby: starts moving a bit so you can relax and enjoy it without any worries.
> 
> Britt... I don't blame him going to the best for a tattoo. That is my fear of them... if I could actually chose one that I know I would like for life (which I never will :haha:) I'd want one the best to do it. DH has friends with tattoos and some of them are soooo bad. I think its easier for men though as we'd look 100 times worse at 80 with a full sleeve. :haha: Lets hope he keeps that pot going so he has plenty to treat you with aswell. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM... I'm having sharp twinges this morning so I think I might be ov'ing or attempting to. BD tonight to cover it and then on with the 2ww hopefully. I just want to get this cycle over with so if I'm not pregnant we can get on with the clomid. xxx


yaaayyyyy :happydance: catch the eggieeee :happydance:

britt- my DH wants a full sleeve someday too.. do you like tattoos?

:hi: jeffsar! Hope you have a good last day at work!!


----------



## britt24

Hi Erin

i would never have one, just cos i am a wimp and wouldnt dare. But i like them and dont mind hubby having one they are just so much money, but then i guess it is a skill and they are artist so got to pay the price for a good one. xx


----------



## ebony2010

Looks like I was right about those sharp twinges this morning. I've just done my last opk and its gone alot darker so it looks like I am ovulating! :happydance: DH is booked in for this evening and then on to the 2ww! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

yey for ovulation ebs! 

erin, hello!! 

i just got presented with £150, a HUGE bunch of flowers, and a silver baby piggy bank! i am very spoiled x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yey for ovulation ebs!
> 
> erin, hello!!
> 
> i just got presented with £150, a HUGE bunch of flowers, and a silver baby piggy bank! i am very spoiled x

Oh wow! You have done well! :thumbup:

How are you doing getting organised ready for the :baby:? xxx


----------



## britt24

great news on ovulation ebs!!

wow jeffsar thats really good of everyone you work with, they will be asking for it back when you say your not going back lol

have you had a nice last day? xx


----------



## jeffsar

Haha britt, that is exactly what my hubby said!! 

Ebs &#8211; nope! The last thing we did was that day out shopping when I go tmy hospital bag &#8211; I&#8217;ve done nothing since then, lol! So, next two weeks I will be getting going &#8211; that&#8217;s the plan anyway! x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar!!!!!!!!!! Get shopping!!!!!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

Jeffsar - you must get shopping straight away! me and ebs are going to keep telling you every day now! 

saturday is my final shopping day i am getting last bits i need and sorting my pram then i am hoping thats it all done then, when we go to leicester shopping can be nice and relaxing and just get things if we see them x


----------



## mamadonna

hi girls:wave:
wohoo for o ebs
wow u did so well jeffsar,plenty time on ur hands now to get hospital bag etc sorted


----------



## jeffsar

girls, you are making me panic, lol! 

i don't even know what i need to buy!!!!

surely most stuff can wait now until baby is here - no? 

what would you say the necessities are, and i'll see if i have them! x


----------



## erin7707

britt24 said:


> Hi Erin
> 
> i would never have one, just cos i am a wimp and wouldnt dare. But i like them and dont mind hubby having one they are just so much money, but then i guess it is a skill and they are artist so got to pay the price for a good one. xx

yeah, I have 4, and I do like them if they are done well on guys too.



ebony2010 said:


> Looks like I was right about those sharp twinges this morning. I've just done my last opk and its gone alot darker so it looks like I am ovulating! :happydance: DH is booked in for this evening and then on to the 2ww! :happydance: xxx

yaaaaayyyyyy lets hope for the temp jump in the am!!



jeffsar said:


> yey for ovulation ebs!
> 
> erin, hello!!
> 
> i just got presented with £150, a HUGE bunch of flowers, and a silver baby piggy bank! i am very spoiled x

wow, you made out awesome!! so nice of them!



jeffsar said:


> girls, you are making me panic, lol!
> 
> i don't even know what i need to buy!!!!
> 
> surely most stuff can wait now until baby is here - no?
> 
> what would you say the necessities are, and i'll see if i have them! x

haha, I think I am going to be like you! We do still have a lot left from Lexi though so thats why I'm not as panicked. I should be more panicked about getting someone to remodel our house!

I'd say you need bottles, diapers, some sleeper pajamas, a carseat and a stroller. some burp cloths.. bout it to start off with! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

thanks erin - i have all that, lol!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Temp rise this morning and loads of twinges yesterday so I think yesterday was O day but we ended up arguing over it last night and didn't DTD. Not a happy bunny but the moment has passed now so not much I can do about it.

Jeffsar... so you have quite a few things then. I bet its weird because its not like you can decorate the nrusery etc when you'll be moving anyway. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!

yeah, no point in going overboard! we have the essentials i think, and with being team yellow i don't want to be buying loads of clothes just now - just enough for a couple days until i can buy blue or pink! 

i wouldn't worry too much about not dtd last night - we didn't the night i ov'd but still caught the eggy x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs!
> 
> yeah, no point in going overboard! we have the essentials i think, and with being team yellow i don't want to be buying loads of clothes just now - just enough for a couple days until i can buy blue or pink!
> 
> i wouldn't worry too much about not dtd last night - we didn't the night i ov'd but still caught the eggy x

Thanks Jeffsar. To be honest I think we still have a chance but I'm just waiting on AF so I can start clomid then. At least if I get pregnant on clomid I'll get an early scan which I'm sure I'll need for a bit of reassurance too. 

What were you like when you had Taylor? Did you buy a million and one things then? I suppose 2nd time around you know what you really need and what was a waste of money last time etc and you know what to expect. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i was totally organised by 5 months lol! here's me 8 months with barely a thing done!

you realise that a lot of the things you think you need, you don't - but i probably need more than i have! 

i am still hoping you get your bfp this month, would be nice to have some good news on the thread! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i was totally organised by 5 months lol! here's me 8 months with barely a thing done!
> 
> you realise that a lot of the things you think you need, you don't - but i probably need more than i have!
> 
> i am still hoping you get your bfp this month, would be nice to have some good news on the thread! x

Yeah... I think the lists they put online of the things you need are probably so you buy more in the end or just for every eventuality. It is nice to be prepared but I'm sure me & Britt will be more like you the 2nd time around. It must be hard to decide what to buy and what to wait and buy once you've moved too. :wacko:

Thanks... it would be nice if this cycle brought a bfp but I don't feel over confident. No doubt in a few days I'll have every symptom under the sun, I'll be convinced I'm pregnant then confused when I'm not. :haha: I'm just really sick of ttc now. I desperately want to get those 1st 12 weeks out of the way. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ladies not much happening here,decided to make use of the time between now and ttc(if i can that is)so gonna join the gym and go back on weight watchers,wanna lose a stone


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i was totally organised by 5 months lol! here's me 8 months with barely a thing done!
> 
> you realise that a lot of the things you think you need, you don't - but i probably need more than i have!


thats exactly how I am too!! but since we're having another girl, and they'll be in the same season for sizes, I think we're pretty set! I have gotten a double stroller picked out, but no need to buy it yet! I'm hoping my parents will get it for us as a gift.. haha. :)




mamadonna said:


> hi ladies not much happening here,decided to make use of the time between now and ttc(if i can that is)so gonna join the gym and go back on weight watchers,wanna lose a stone

it's always good to have something to focus all your energy on and since it can't be TTC right now, it might as well be getting a healthy body for baby! :thumbup:


ebs, so sorry DH argued with you over DTD... I know how you feel, but I woulda won that battle that close to O by telling him it could have been a waste do DTD those other days and we didn't want to put all that work to waste, did we!? lol. Plus I woulda ended up pouting and crying and got my way at that point because I would have been so frustrated! lol.. you could still be covered though, my fingers are still crossed for your BFP this month! :flower:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ladies not much happening here,decided to make use of the time between now and ttc(if i can that is)so gonna join the gym and go back on weight watchers,wanna lose a stone

Good idea. :thumbup: You'll be all set for pregnancy when you're all healthy and fit.



erin7707 said:


> ebs, so sorry DH argued with you over DTD... I know how you feel, but I woulda won that battle that close to O by telling him it could have been a waste do DTD those other days and we didn't want to put all that work to waste, did we!? lol. Plus I woulda ended up pouting and crying and got my way at that point because I would have been so frustrated! lol.. you could still be covered though, my fingers are still crossed for your BFP this month! :flower:

That was sort of how it went but he stood his ground. :dohh: x


----------



## mamadonna

he sounds like a right stubbon so and so,a bit like my dh,sounds like u have things covered anyway hun so good luck:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> he sounds like a right stubbon so and so,a bit like my dh,sounds like u have things covered anyway hun so good luck:thumbup:

Thanks. I normally like the fact that he isn't the type of man to let me walk all over him but last night was just not one of those times. :haha: I think that is why I try and avoid the ttc as everyone else seems to have an OH that will DTD on command. :dohh: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i havent got 1 of those so ur not alone,my dh is a total night owl,so i am always in bed before him and always up b4 he wakes,we always have a house full so no nookies during the day...i cant win lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i havent got 1 of those so ur not alone,my dh is a total night owl,so i am always in bed before him and always up b4 he wakes,we always have a house full so no nookies during the day...i cant win lol

I bet thats a nightmare! :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

it is lol,but not worrying me at the moment when i do get the go ahead for ttc he will be told !!


----------



## erin7707

If they only knew the stress we had to go through when TTC, they'd be frustrated too. The only part they have to do is ''donate'' to us, no opks, no 2ww, no ov pains, no AF... so no wonder they aren't stressed! They just don't realize we only need them for one task the whole month! lol...


----------



## ebony2010

Exactly!!!!! Well DH thinks I'm getting too obsessed by it all when all l ever do is tell him when we need to bd. :wacko: Stupid men. If the knew the half of it they'd be so shocked. :dohh: xxx


----------



## erin7707

omg, I know how you feel... my DH would say "why can't we just bd whenever and not have to be when you tell me to"... umm because we really only have like a 3 day window, and chances are we wouldn't be bd'ing in those days! they think we can get pregnant at any time in the month, that is what would drive me so nuts!! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> omg, I know how you feel... my DH would say "why can't we just bd whenever and not have to be when you tell me to"... umm because we really only have like a 3 day window, and chances are we wouldn't be bd'ing in those days! they think we can get pregnant at any time in the month, that is what would drive me so nuts!! :wacko:

That is what l have to contend with. :wacko: I'm sure he thinks once a week will be just fine. :dohh:

How are you? x


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls! 

just popped on to say hello. i've had a nice day with my boys; had a chiropractic apt. so feeling good and taylor went too so his leg has been given the all clear now after his accident at school in june. then we just did some birthday present shopping - 4 kiddies parties next week, and while i finished that off the boys went to the carnivals and played some arcade games! 

hope everyone else is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi everyone :hi:

Jeffsar... sounds like a lovely day out with your boys. What did Taylor do to his leg?

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. :thumbup:

AFM.... my weight has dropped 1/4 lb under 14 stone so into the 13's!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

well done ebs:thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!
taylor fell from a 6 ft slide at school, but they never told me! he wasn't able to walk properly so i mentioned it to them the next day, and they said - 'oh, was that from when he fell?' i was like - when did he fall?!?!?!? they are very lucky he wasn't badly injured..... he has needed 10 apts to get him back to normal, but he is perfect now.

well done for the weight loss xx


----------



## ebony2010

Poor Taylor! I can't believe they didn't tell you though. :grr: I would have thought they legally have to. :shrug: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

they are supposed too.......... my SIL works at the school, and they 'assumed' she would tell me - but she isn't taylors teacher!he hadn't told me about it cos he had jumped, and he thought i'd give him into trouble, bless! x


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!

Hope you are all okay, and had a good weekend!!

we didnt do much over the weekend, but i cancelled my pram and re ordered it at another shop, and they said 5 - 7 days delivery so makes me feel a lot better. lets just hope it is.

we also picked up our car seat, so when hubby cleans car this week we are gonna have a play and make sure it fits and is easy enough to get in and out.

and also cos its august, i can say my baby is due next month! didnt think that would come around quick to say that lol

althought cos my date is 30th sep, i am hoping i might just scrape into it lol xx


----------



## mamadonna

morning britt,i'm pleased you have got things sorted with ur pram,:thumbup:

i cant believe how time is flying it doesnt seem like 2 mins since u and jeffsar got ur bfp's and now u are both counting down to the birth,then not long it'll be erin:dohh: this yr has flown...hopefully me and ebs wont be too much longer


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> morning britt,i'm pleased you have got things sorted with ur pram,:thumbup:
> 
> i cant believe how time is flying it doesnt seem like 2 mins since u and jeffsar got ur bfp's and now u are both counting down to the birth,then not long it'll be erin:dohh: this yr has flown...hopefully me and ebs wont be too much longer


Hi 

Thank you, i know time is flying!!

no you wont be, this is year is for all of us so you will both defo get them BFP's!! and it will be soon.

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not feeling to bad,i'm hoping we have caught my thyroid problem quickly so it doesnt take too long to mend,i would like to be pg b4 the end of this yr


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> i'm not feeling to bad,i'm hoping we have caught my thyroid problem quickly so it doesnt take too long to mend,i would like to be pg b4 the end of this yr


it must give you hope seeing that it works for Jeffsar, and she was diagnosed with the same, and that you already have children so i think it shows thats the problem, so as soon they get on track with it, surely it should happen for you quickly xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> they are supposed too.......... my SIL works at the school, and they 'assumed' she would tell me - but she isn't taylors teacher!he hadn't told me about it cos he had jumped, and he thought i'd give him into trouble, bless! x

Oh bless him! :cloud9:



britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you are all okay, and had a good weekend!!
> 
> we didnt do much over the weekend, but i cancelled my pram and re ordered it at another shop, and they said 5 - 7 days delivery so makes me feel a lot better. lets just hope it is.
> 
> we also picked up our car seat, so when hubby cleans car this week we are gonna have a play and make sure it fits and is easy enough to get in and out.
> 
> and also cos its august, i can say my baby is due next month! didnt think that would come around quick to say that lol
> 
> althought cos my date is 30th sep, i am hoping i might just scrape into it lol xx

Glad you got your car seat anyway and the pram is only days away at the other shop. 

:happydance: for baby due *next* month! :thumbup:



mamadonna said:


> morning britt,i'm pleased you have got things sorted with ur pram,:thumbup:
> 
> i cant believe how time is flying it doesnt seem like 2 mins since u and jeffsar got ur bfp's and now u are both counting down to the birth,then not long it'll be erin:dohh: this yr has flown...hopefully me and ebs wont be too much longer

We have some catching up to do! :haha:


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls! 

my first official day on maternity leave, and i haven't stopped all day,lol! i am off to visit a very tiny baby - remember i told you about my friend who had her baby by planned section after a loss? well we are away to have a cuddle with a 5lb baby!

mama, you and ebs will defo be getting bfps this year - i just know it xx

ebs, how you feeling?

britt, babies next month - scary!! i have scan tomorrow and should find out whether i will have an aug or sept baby!

erin, where's the bump pic?? lol xx


----------



## erin7707

lol, jeffsar, I posted the pic last week, silly!! :) 

I'll try to post more later, its time for breakfast!


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... what a perfect way to start maternity leave... have a baby snuggle. :cloud9:

I'm feeling ok thanks. 4dpo so just waiting for the mad "oh here's another symptom I imagined up" moments and then clomid. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> lol, jeffsar, I posted the pic last week, silly!! :)
> 
> I'll try to post more later, its time for breakfast!

i've just read back - and i commented on the bump - i must have baby brain, lol!!:dohh:

and to make it worse, i think it's my turn for a pic :haha:
xx


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Jeffsar.... what a perfect way to start maternity leave... have a baby snuggle. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm feeling ok thanks. 4dpo so just waiting for the mad "oh here's another symptom I imagined up" moments and then clomid. :haha: xxx

don't rule out this month though - bfp's happen when you least expect it! :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Jeffsar.... what a perfect way to start maternity leave... have a baby snuggle. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm feeling ok thanks. 4dpo so just waiting for the mad "oh here's another symptom I imagined up" moments and then clomid. :haha: xxx
> 
> don't rule out this month though - bfp's happen when you least expect it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I keep secretly hoping I'll get that surprise bfp when I least expect it again. :haha:

Come on then.... bump pic please!!!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i'll do one on thursday for 35 weeks, promise! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'll do one on thursday for 35 weeks, promise! x

:happydance:

How are feeling? Still uncomfortable? When is your next scan? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

very uncomfortable! 

i have a scan tomorrow morning, so we will see if baby is still growing at the speed of light! i actually have a feeling that it has slowed down - although i am huge, i haven't grown as much over the last few weeks......

after the scan, i have to wait until the 12th aug for a decision - i'll find out then if i will be induced early and have an August baby or not! 

actually, britt has had her show - so she may well have her wee man before i get my baby! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone 
Sorry i wasnt on much yesterday, was busy at work.

hope your all okay 

ebs how are you?? 5dpo now i am hurrying the time along for you so you can test!!! 

i have faith you and mamadonna will get your bfp very soon!

erin - how are you feeling, when is your next check up appointment etc?

jeffsar - hope it all goes well today and they tell you what you want to hear, let us know as soon as you get back.

afm - WHY IS IT SO BLUMMING HOT AT NIGHT!!! its hard enough to sleep as it is without waking up wet through with sweat! okay rant over, apart from that i am good and little man is still moving nicely. And i am really looking forward to our weekend away this week. I know its sad but what i am looking forward to the most is the hotel having a lovely room and a massive bed to relax in, and not doing any jobs or having to cook or wash up lol

and we have also decided not to dtd now until we are close to date, think it scared us a bit after the show, so will be a kinda romantic in a snuggly sort of way weekend away lol 

xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

well, good news and not so good news! baby is perfect, which is fab - but has slowed with the growth spurt, meaning i doubt i will be induced early! so, i just have to hope bubs decides to come early on it's own! 

i won't know for sure until the 12th Aug, but i have a feeling the consultant will just say to wait........ 

baby is still above average, but is now on the chart, where as before it was off, so we'll just have to wait and see!

how is everyone else today? 

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Jeffsar... so glad all is well but sorry its not looking like you get to meet :baby: as soon as you'd hoped.

Britt... It is stupid hot at night! :wacko: Its just so humid all the time. :grr: So is this weekend your anniversary weekend? Hope you have a fab time. xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar - great news on baby growing to chart, i know you wanted to meet baby sooner but at least all the growth is good now and on track.

ebs - it is driving me insane at night it is so hot, i have to have the windows wide open but still not cool enough.

no our anniversary was on the 24th July, but we decided to book this for this weekend cos we had booked our meal etc for our anniversary so decided to spread it out to pass time a bit lol

xx


----------



## jeffsar

ahhh, tbh i was a tad scared of induction anyway, but would have been nice to know in 3 weeks i'd have baby! 

i am totally convinced another boy - the profile picture looks just like my son, although hubby did point out that could just be family resemblence, not gender related! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> jeffsar - great news on baby growing to chart, i know you wanted to meet baby sooner but at least all the growth is good now and on track.
> 
> ebs - it is driving me insane at night it is so hot, i have to have the windows wide open but still not cool enough.
> 
> no our anniversary was on the 24th July, but we decided to book this for this weekend cos we had booked our meal etc for our anniversary so decided to spread it out to pass time a bit lol
> 
> xx

Well my DH refuses to sleep with the windows open so I have to have them open until we go to bed to cool the room down but you can imagine what it is like in the middle of the night. :dohh:

Good idea to spread out the things you had planned. All part of the countdown! :thumbup:



jeffsar said:


> ahhh, tbh i was a tad scared of induction anyway, but would have been nice to know in 3 weeks i'd have baby!
> 
> i am totally convinced another boy - the profile picture looks just like my son, although hubby did point out that could just be family resemblence, not gender related! x

Do we get to see a scan pic so we can have another guess? :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i never got a scan pic ebs, this one was purely for measurements x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i never got a scan pic ebs, this one was purely for measurements x

I'm sticking with girl anyway. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i will eat my own arm if it's a girl!!!! it looks so much like my son, which i am very very pleased about as i happen to think he is gorgeous, lol! x


----------



## mamadonna

hi all,weather is so muggy here,its so warm we've had thunder and rain and lovely sunshine

good news on babs being on target jeffsar,i;m sure he'll not make you wait to long... i'm sticking with boy jeffsar:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i will eat my own arm if it's a girl!!!! it looks so much like my son, which i am very very pleased about as i happen to think he is gorgeous, lol! x

:rofl: I hav no idea why I think girl so I am probably completely wrong. :haha:



mamadonna said:


> hi all,weather is so muggy here,its so warm we've had thunder and rain and lovely sunshine
> 
> good news on babs being on target jeffsar,i;m sure he'll not make you wait to long... i'm sticking with boy jeffsar:thumbup:

Its the same here. Its like it really need to rain. xxx


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> ahhh, tbh i was a tad scared of induction anyway, but would have been nice to know in 3 weeks i'd have baby!
> 
> i am totally convinced another boy - the profile picture looks just like my son, although hubby did point out that could just be family resemblence, not gender related! x

totally true!! This baby of mine doesn't have the same nose that Lexi did in her scan pics, and she's the same gender! So maybe they won't look the same, and maybe your kids will look the same, and not gender related! I know I've told you this before though!! :haha:



ebony2010 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i never got a scan pic ebs, this one was purely for measurements x
> 
> I'm sticking with girl anyway. :haha: xxxClick to expand...

me tooooooooooooo!!!!!! 

Didn't you say it was a girl for me, ebs?


----------



## erin7707

oh darn, I've reached the point in my ticker where I don't change foods every week.. :( lol


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls:wave:


----------



## britt24

Hi Mamadonna 
How are you?

im off to take my bump pic and weigh myself, although i am scared to get on scales lol 

i just keep thinking with 8 week still to go thats plenty of time to add more weight lol x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> me tooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Didn't you say it was a girl for me, ebs?

Yes! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> morning girls:wave:

Morning :hi:



britt24 said:


> Hi Mamadonna
> How are you?
> 
> im off to take my bump pic and weigh myself, although i am scared to get on scales lol
> 
> i just keep thinking with 8 week still to go thats plenty of time to add more weight lol x

Bump pic! :happydance: Awww don't worry... any gain you have will come off quick running around after :baby: and if you re-join ww that will help with the motivation too. :thumbup:

AFM... check out the weight loss ticker ladies. :happydance: My weight has dropped this morning and I'm now 1/2lb away from a bmi of 34 so this week I lost 4 1/4 lbs. :wacko: I have no idea how but I'm not complaining. :happydance: I am so pleased because I'd hoped to be under a 34 by the time I started clomid and now I can be. :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> morning girls:wave:
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mamadonna
> How are you?
> 
> im off to take my bump pic and weigh myself, although i am scared to get on scales lol
> 
> i just keep thinking with 8 week still to go thats plenty of time to add more weight lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Bump pic! :happydance: Awww don't worry... any gain you have will come off quick running around after :baby: and if you re-join ww that will help with the motivation too. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM... check out the weight loss ticker ladies. :happydance: My weight has dropped this morning and I'm now 1/2lb away from a bmi of 34 so this week I lost 4 1/4 lbs. :wacko: I have no idea how but I'm not complaining. :happydance: I am so pleased because I'd hoped to be under a 34 by the time I started clomid and now I can be. :happydance: xxxClick to expand...



thats brilliant news!!! well done

you got to your goal like you said for the clomid so your in for a great shot!

just looked at your chart and compared to the month you got pregnant i think it is following the same pattern rather than the other months xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thats brilliant news!!! well done
> 
> you got to your goal like you said for the clomid so your in for a great shot!
> 
> just looked at your chart and compared to the month you got pregnant i think it is following the same pattern rather than the other months xx

Thanks. My next goal will be a bmi of 30 which will be another 23lbs. :thumbup: It would be nice to be alot slimmer and healthy before I get my bfp but I'll take the bfp fat or thin. :haha:

Oooh thanks. I hadn't noticed that pattern on my chart. :thumbup: No symptoms yet except creamy cm so I'm going with the "l'm out" approach and if I do get that bfp then its a huge bonus. :thumbup: I keep wondering whether to upgrade to a vip membership so I can do the whole chart overlay etc but its just a waste of money I could be spending on something else. :dohh: 

How are you today? Has you sciatica pain gone now? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thats brilliant news!!! well done
> 
> you got to your goal like you said for the clomid so your in for a great shot!
> 
> just looked at your chart and compared to the month you got pregnant i think it is following the same pattern rather than the other months xx
> 
> Thanks. My next goal will be a bmi of 30 which will be another 23lbs. :thumbup: It would be nice to be alot slimmer and healthy before I get my bfp but I'll take the bfp fat or thin. :haha:
> 
> Oooh thanks. I hadn't noticed that pattern on my chart. :thumbup: No symptoms yet except creamy cm so I'm going with the "l'm out" approach and if I do get that bfp then its a huge bonus. :thumbup: I keep wondering whether to upgrade to a vip membership so I can do the whole chart overlay etc but its just a waste of money I could be spending on something else. :dohh:
> 
> How are you today? Has you sciatica pain gone now? xxxClick to expand...


yeah i know what you mean, i have an idea shall i sign up through your chart to my other email address and different details, then you will get vip wont you from me?

im fine thanks apart from feeling so hot it is making me feel a bit sick to be honest i am too hot and cant get cool, our house is so hot in the summer. I have just reserved a fan from argos and my mum is gonna pick it me up on her dinner so hopefully that will help day and night x


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh yes please Britt! That would be fab! :thumbup:

It must be awful being heavily pregnant in the heat. I really hope the fan works. :thumbup: I have almost every window open. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

well thats my gym induction over with,hope i get to see some results soon :happydance:

wheres the bump pics??


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!!! 

congrats ebs on the weight loss! 
and good job mamadonna getting started at the gym!

britt- I hear ya on the weight gain, I'm starting to get depressed over it, but yet here I sit eating salty sunflower seeds before bed..I'm up 20 lbs.. I'm scared. :( I hate having to see the scale go up! :(


----------



## ebony2010

Hiya :hi:

Mamadonna... glad the gym induction went well. You'll shed the weight again in no time.

Everyone else... you'll all have to team up and lose weight together when you've had your babies and spur each other on. :thumbup:

AFM... 7dpo but no symptoms. Might test tomorrow though. :haha: Been out this morning to see my friend with the baby. :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi girls i hope all is well:hugs:

when will the testing start ebs?got everything crossed for u girl :thumbup:

afm had to go for a blood test today,i woke up with a sore throat.the doc told me when i was given my meds that if i get certain symptoms i had to call for a blood test and sore throat is 1 of them,i think the meds can do something to ur white blood cells:shrug: goodness know but i can only get better tho so keeping myself positive :thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

hiya girls, sorry i've been awol!

now i'm not working i am even busier - which is opposite to what is supposed to happen, lol! i had breast feeding clinic today, where they discuss options etc. and then me and taylor cleaned the house - it's nice knowing i can just chill out tomorrow! 

ebs, yey for poas! 

mama, good on you for joining gym - i loathe the gym but needs must so i used to force myself!

britt & erin - i got weighed last week and have put on 28lbs.... which when you think i had put on 24lbs by 28 weeks means the weight gain has slowed down - i put it down to craving ice! if i can stay below 2.5 stone i will be pleased - but we can all spur each other on afterwards! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi girls i hope all is well:hugs:
> 
> when will the testing start ebs?got everything crossed for u girl :thumbup:
> 
> afm had to go for a blood test today,i woke up with a sore throat.the doc told me when i was given my meds that if i get certain symptoms i had to call for a blood test and sore throat is 1 of them,i think the meds can do something to ur white blood cells:shrug: goodness know but i can only get better tho so keeping myself positive :thumbup:

Thanks. Well I'm 7dpo today so I'll probably start tomorrow. You know me... not one for patience. :haha:

Not long to go until your appointment. I hope the sore throat isn't too bad. :hugs: 



jeffsar said:


> hiya girls, sorry i've been awol!
> 
> now i'm not working i am even busier - which is opposite to what is supposed to happen, lol! i had breast feeding clinic today, where they discuss options etc. and then me and taylor cleaned the house - it's nice knowing i can just chill out tomorrow!
> 
> ebs, yey for poas!
> 
> mama, good on you for joining gym - i loathe the gym but needs must so i used to force myself!
> 
> britt & erin - i got weighed last week and have put on 28lbs.... which when you think i had put on 24lbs by 28 weeks means the weight gain has slowed down - i put it down to craving ice! if i can stay below 2.5 stone i will be pleased - but we can all spur each other on afterwards! x

Wow you do sound busy! Hopefully you are busy shopping too! :haha: Just kidding. Those breast feeding classes sound good. Is it a Scotland nhs thing? I haven't heard of them before?

28lbs is not bad at all. If you carry on with a slower gain or not at all then you'll have less that 2 stone to lose by the time you've given birth etc. How much weigh do you generally lose by actually giving birth? I mean obviosuly there is the baby and placenta but I am assuming some water etc. :shrug: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i think i lost a stone straight away last time, but i really can't remember! i just remember thinking i would want to loose it really quickly, but as soon as taylor was here, i didn't even think about it! 

i haven't bought a thing since i finished work! i really don't think i will now until baby is here....

i have a 5 yr old to get sorted for school! first day is two weeks today! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i think i lost a stone straight away last time, but i really can't remember! i just remember thinking i would want to loose it really quickly, but as soon as taylor was here, i didn't even think about it!
> 
> i haven't bought a thing since i finished work! i really don't think i will now until baby is here....
> 
> i have a 5 yr old to get sorted for school! first day is two weeks today! x

Yeah it sounded like you have the essentials when it was mentioned last time. I suppose things like making a proper bedroom for :baby: will be at your new house! :winkwink: Any news on looking for a new home? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ebs,sore throat isnt too bad,but i have a sore mouth too,its more annoying than anything else,

jeffsar it'll be nice to spend these next couple of weeks with taylor being an only child:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning all! :hi:

Well I have hit my goal of a bmi of 34 and gone under it too! :wohoo: Onto a bmi of 30 next. :thumbup:

Also been feeling sick this morning. I am trying not to get my hopes up but it started at 8dpo last time and thats where I am now. :dohh: Got a bfn last night but I'll keep testing.

Hope everyone is ok.

The sun is out again here today but not so muggy. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

u need to test with fmu or 2nd hun,dont give up yet tho still very early


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> u need to test with fmu or 2nd hun,dont give up yet tho still very early

Yeah... I'm not getting my hopes up too much.

How are you? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok,wish it was wed so i kno if i am ever gonna ttc or if this is it,if it is a case of no more i think i will be going for my tube tied,just think if it doesnt happen this month hun u have clomid,and well done on the bmi drop really pleased for u,i'm starting a new diet,its called the blood type/group diet,it tells u the sort of things u should eat for ur blood type,its quite interesting:coffee:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok,wish it was wed so i kno if i am ever gonna ttc or if this is it,if it is a case of no more i think i will be going for my tube tied,just think if it doesnt happen this month hun u have clomid,and well done on the bmi drop really pleased for u,i'm starting a new diet,its called the blood type/group diet,it tells u the sort of things u should eat for ur blood type,its quite interesting:coffee:

I hope they sort you out quick and you get the go ahead. :hugs: Come on Wednesday... hurry up!!! :brat: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

its awful not knowing


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> its awful not knowing

:hugs: xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

Hey ladies how are you all going?
Missed all the news from you guys lately. I had surgery start of last month to remove stage 2 endometriosis,slowly coming right now.
whats the news with you all?


----------



## mamadonna

hi dv,so sorry u have had to thru surgery,but good that ur getting sorted


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Hey ladies how are you all going?
> Missed all the news from you guys lately. I had surgery start of last month to remove stage 2 endometriosis,slowly coming right now.
> whats the news with you all?

Hi DVSVXN :hi:

Sorry to hear about the surgery but glad to hear you are on the mend. :hugs: How are things with you? Last time we heard from you I think you'd split up with your OH and met someone else??? xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how are you all going?
> Missed all the news from you guys lately. I had surgery start of last month to remove stage 2 endometriosis,slowly coming right now.
> whats the news with you all?
> 
> Hi DVSVXN :hi:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the surgery but glad to hear you are on the mend. :hugs: How are things with you? Last time we heard from you I think you'd split up with your OH and met someone else??? xxxClick to expand...

Yup still with Brad, coming up 4 months now. He is a total Gem,been really supportive through all my hospital trips and helping me deal with the endo. Havent been this happy in a very long time :cloud9:
Hows things with you?x


----------



## jeffsar

hi dvs, glad things are going well x

hello girlies, how are we all today? the weather here is miserable and i am shattered so i think i may curl up on the sofa and watch disney films with the wee man! 

xx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Yup still with Brad, coming up 4 months now. He is a total Gem,been really supportive through all my hospital trips and helping me deal with the endo. Havent been this happy in a very long time :cloud9:
> Hows things with you?x

Aww thats good that you have him. :hugs:

AFM... just waiting to start clomid so I can crack on and get pregnant again! 



jeffsar said:


> hi dvs, glad things are going well x
> 
> hello girlies, how are we all today? the weather here is miserable and i am shattered so i think i may curl up on the sofa and watch disney films with the wee man!
> 
> xx

Its not bad here... just windy. :wacko: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Forgot to say... I'm spotting so I think AF is on her merry way. Not long till I start clomid now :happydance:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so sorry u have started spotting ebs,but its good u can start clomid:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm so sorry u have started spotting ebs,but its good u can start clomid:happydance:

Thanks Mama... yep I keep telling myself that clomid = early scan on the nhs and I think I'll need that to keep sane. :haha:

How are you? Not long till your appointment now! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok looking foreward to going so i know where i stand ttc wise


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i'm ok looking foreward to going so i know where i stand ttc wise

It must be awful waiting and wondering. :hugs: I hope its all good news for you. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

so do i ebs not sure how i'll feel if they say no more babies:cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> so do i ebs not sure how i'll feel if they say no more babies:cry:

I know. :hugs: Just try and stay positive. Look at Jeffsar... she got sorted quick and is weeks away from holding her :baby:. The same could happen for you too. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i kno and i am trying to stay positive,i just hope he says i can stop taking my bcp,its awful taking when i want a baby


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i kno and i am trying to stay positive,i just hope he says i can stop taking my bcp,its awful taking when i want a baby

I can imagine. I couldn't imagine taking it now. :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls x

mama, i really hope they get you sorted as fast as they fixed me - i have my fx'd they can x

ebs, are you spotting as in af, or could it be implant?? x

britt - good weekend? x

erin, how you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

Sorry i havent been on much been realy busy got so much to do at work before i finish so want to get as much done as possible now so i can chill at the end knowing it is all done.

Hope everyone is okay.

AFM - i think little mad has gone really really low cos i have so much pressure and my bump is rock solid at the bottom and is causing me stomach ache cos it is pressing that much, so hopefulyl thats a sign he is in the right place. I have blood tests tomorrow, they called me back for repeat one so hopefully that will be okay.

Ebs - sorry your spotting but as jeffser said could it be implantation??? x

Jeffsar - how are you feeling? not long for you now x
Mamadonna - :hugs: hope your okay xx

erin - how are you? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

Needing some advice ladies, warning TMI
The last week or so I have been getting milky white discharge, I have never had this before any ideas?


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Jeffsar... I don't think it is implantation. Then again I thought my implantation was AF last time. :haha: I'll wait and see but I'm convincing myself its AF so I'm not disappointed.

Britt... sorry to hear you've been getting stomach ache from that little monkey of yours. :hugs:

DVS... no idea, sorry. :nope:

Mama... another day closer to your appointment. :thumbup:

AFM... sort of excited about started clomid! :happydance: I wish I would just get AF so I could get to CD2 and start them. :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Jeffsar... I don't think it is implantation. Then again I thought my implantation was AF last time. :haha: I'll wait and see but I'm convincing myself its AF so I'm not disappointed.
> 
> Britt... sorry to hear you've been getting stomach ache from that little monkey of yours. :hugs:
> 
> DVS... no idea, sorry. :nope:
> 
> Mama... another day closer to your appointment. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM... sort of excited about started clomid! :happydance: I wish I would just get AF so I could get to CD2 and start them. :happydance: xxx


Hi Ebs

as much as the stomach ache can be annoying i am liking the fact it could mean something like he is getting right in position, so if thats what it means i will take it lol

have you got your dtd rota sorted with hubby? you need to get him booked in when you need him, then he cant back out, im excited as well for you starting the clomid x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Ebs
> 
> as much as the stomach ache can be annoying i am liking the fact it could mean something like he is getting right in position, so if thats what it means i will take it lol
> 
> have you got your dtd rota sorted with hubby? you need to get him booked in when you need him, then he cant back out, im excited as well for you starting the clomid x

It is so exciting to think that you and Jeffsar could be posting picture of your :baby:'s soon!!! :happydance:

haha no not got a rota sorted but I'll be telling him when I'm taking the tablets and using the "I can only be on the tablets for so long and we really can't waste these opportunities." excuse. :haha: I hope I don't get too many side effects like mood swings or I can see us falling out more than DTD. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ebs
> 
> as much as the stomach ache can be annoying i am liking the fact it could mean something like he is getting right in position, so if thats what it means i will take it lol
> 
> have you got your dtd rota sorted with hubby? you need to get him booked in when you need him, then he cant back out, im excited as well for you starting the clomid x
> 
> It is so exciting to think that you and Jeffsar could be posting picture of your :baby:'s soon!!! :happydance:
> 
> haha no not got a rota sorted but I'll be telling him when I'm taking the tablets and using the "I can only be on the tablets for so long and we really can't waste these opportunities." excuse. :haha: I hope I don't get too many side effects like mood swings or I can see us falling out more than DTD. :haha: xxxClick to expand...


i know i cant believe it either, its weird cos some days im like i wish he was here now but then some days im like gosh its not long at all and i need to get a few things sorted in the house before he comes.

lol yes make sure you tell him, takes a while for things to sink into men, but i think once they realise they are are alright. Have you read if there are any side affects? xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i know i cant believe it either, its weird cos some days im like i wish he was here now but then some days im like gosh its not long at all and i need to get a few things sorted in the house before he comes.
> 
> lol yes make sure you tell him, takes a while for things to sink into men, but i think once they realise they are are alright. Have you read if there are any side affects? xx

Savour those last weeks before all hell breaks loose. :haha: Just kidding... it will all be worth the hard work. :cloud9: I can't wait to see pics of your little boy and Jeffsars little girl. :winkwink:

The main side effects I've read about on BnB seem to be headaches, hot flushes and it can make some people really hungry which I hope don't happen to me as I want to get some more weight off. :dohh: I think when you're messing with hormones its going to cause some sort of mood swings. I was a nightmare when pregnant. :blush:

Any news on the pram? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i know i cant believe it either, its weird cos some days im like i wish he was here now but then some days im like gosh its not long at all and i need to get a few things sorted in the house before he comes.
> 
> lol yes make sure you tell him, takes a while for things to sink into men, but i think once they realise they are are alright. Have you read if there are any side affects? xx
> 
> Savour those last weeks before all hell breaks loose. :haha: Just kidding... it will all be worth the hard work. :cloud9: I can't wait to see pics of your little boy and Jeffsars little girl. :winkwink:
> 
> The main side effects I've read about on BnB seem to be headaches, hot flushes and it can make some people really hungry which I hope don't happen to me as I want to get some more weight off. :dohh: I think when you're messing with hormones its going to cause some sort of mood swings. I was a nightmare when pregnant. :blush:
> 
> Any news on the pram? xxxClick to expand...


i think you have to try and go mind over matter if u can, i remember when i went on the pill and they said they will make you more hungry etc but i think cos you know that its in your head which i dont think helps does it, got to try and convince yourself your not getting that side effect see if it helps.

lol me to in the first part i was a right moody cow poor hubby!

yes i got a call this morning the shop in sutton i was telling you about, rang me and said it is all in to collect, so i am fetching it sat then i will set it up at my mums and send you all a pic .x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i think you have to try and go mind over matter if u can, i remember when i went on the pill and they said they will make you more hungry etc but i think cos you know that its in your head which i dont think helps does it, got to try and convince yourself your not getting that side effect see if it helps.
> 
> lol me to in the first part i was a right moody cow poor hubby!
> 
> yes i got a call this morning the shop in sutton i was telling you about, rang me and said it is all in to collect, so i am fetching it sat then i will set it up at my mums and send you all a pic .x

I'm determined to lose some more weight so if I feel extra hungry I'll just allow myself more fruit. :thumbup: I agree on the mid over matter theory though. The more you think about if your hungry and food, the more hungry you feel. :wacko:

:happydance: for the pram! I bet you can't wait to collect it and get it all put together. :happydance: Can't wait to see pics!!! Oooh its so exciting. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls x

still uncomfortable - can't wait for apt. on fri to hopefully find out what's going on - i really do hope they will let me go early as i can't sleep at all now and my back is killing me!

hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls x
> 
> still uncomfortable - can't wait for apt. on fri to hopefully find out what's going on - i really do hope they will let me go early as i can't sleep at all now and my back is killing me!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well xx

Hi Jeffsar :hi:

I hope you get the answers you want on Friday. It sounds like :baby: already has you in training with the lack of sleep. :wacko:

I'm starting clomid tonight! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs! that's really exciting about clomid - hey, we could have news of a bfp soon which is triplets, lol! x 

i wonder how mama got on at her apt? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs! that's really exciting about clomid - hey, we could have news of a bfp soon which is triplets, lol! x
> 
> i wonder how mama got on at her apt? x

Yes I'm really looking forward to my clomid triplets! :wacko: :haha: Its a welcome distraction too though as I should have been 20 weeks today. Not going to get down about it though. My forever baby is just around the corner. 

I hope Mama got on well. Its about time she got some good news. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi girls well today went well,i had a good talk with my consultant and he gave me three options

1,take my tablets for another yr,hopefully within that time my thyroid will sort itself out(really really dont wanna wait a yr)

2,radio-iodine treatment,this is a quicker way of sorting out the thyroid 6 months and i could ttc,but i have to stay away from people 4 2 weeks no cuddles cant sit on the same settee as any1,i cant even share a bed with hubby!!so a big NO NO for that 1.

3 is surgery,i should be hearing from the surgeon in a few weeks to discuss this,it seems like the best option to me right now,if all goes to plan i shud be ttc by the end of the yr!


----------



## ebony2010

Mama, I'm so glad it went well and you have options. I think I'd have opted for the surgery too. A few months more doesn't seem to bad if it measn you get your :baby: after that. :hugs:

So what is the problem with your thyroid and how does it effect ttc? I'm sorry, I'm not sure how it all works. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

its something to do with the anti bodies in my blood i think,plus the meds i am on can be harmful to a fetus,i just think the safest option would be the surgery,i know plenty that have successfully conceived (like jeffsar),but my past history over the last yr has me worried that its the thyroid affecting me conceiving or carrying a baby


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> its something to do with the anti bodies in my blood i think,plus the meds i am on can be harmful to a fetus,i just think the safest option would be the surgery,i know plenty that have successfully conceived (like jeffsar),but my past history over the last yr has me worried that its the thyroid affecting me conceiving or carrying a baby

Yes, I think I'd be thinking the same. I am so pleased you are getting sorted and could be ttc by the end of the year. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i know i'm trying not to get too excited but its hard not to when i could be ttc again very soon,
have you started ur clomid?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i know i'm trying not to get too excited but its hard not to when i could be ttc again very soon,
> have you started ur clomid?


Awww we'd all be the same. You're getting that chance again. :hugs:

I start it tonight. :happydance: I was told to take it at night to lower the chance of side effects so I think I'm going to take it at 10pm every night before I go to bed. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i had a few cycles of trying soy and that is the same best taken at night,i did get headaches but they only lasted the few days i was on the tablets


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i had a few cycles of trying soy and that is the same best taken at night,i did get headaches but they only lasted the few days i was on the tablets

Well as long as I don't get the increased hunger like some people do then I'll be happy. :haha: 

How is your dieting/gym going? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

its going good,i'm trying to stay away from the scales for now,kinda just going off my clothes,i went monday nite will pop over tomorrow 2


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> its going good,i'm trying to stay away from the scales for now,kinda just going off my clothes,i went monday nite will pop over tomorrow 2

Good idea. Sometimes you gain muscle when you start working out and then when you get on the scales it looks as though you haven't lost. :dohh: I hate being a slave to my scales but I so am. I weigh myself every morning. :blush: xxx


----------



## erin7707

hey girls! 
Sorry I've been so MIA lately-- just very busy lately! 

ebs- sorry that AF officially came, but I'm excited to see how this round of clomid goes!! My friend took one round and got pg on her second round after 14 months of trying, so I'd say that it definitely helps! :) 
mamadonna- I'd say surgery sounds like the best option as long as it's not too invasive! :thumbup:
jeffsar- so sorry you've been so uncomfortable lately! speaking of, where is our belly pic??? 
britt- glad that you finally got your pram situated!! how are you feeling? 

afm- well, I had my 24 week checkup and I'm up 20 lbs... So discouraged. I've started to swell in my legs again, so I'm hoping that it's just water weight, but scared at the same time because this is when my weight gain got out of control with Lexi as well.. it's like no matter what I do I continue to gain on a daily basis. :shrug: so other than feeling fat and bloated 24/7, things are pretty good. I think I've finally got a daycare situation figured out that isn't going to eat up a whole paycheck of mine a month! it's crazy how expensive it is for 2 kids! 

So here is a 24 week belly picture.


----------



## mamadonna

erin ur bumps coming on lovely,hopefully its just a bit of water retention,try sitting with them raised for a while


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Erin... great bump pic! You're looking great. :thumbup: I know it must be hard to see that gain on the scales but if you carried alot of water last time and your legs are swelling then you'll probably be gaining mainly water at the moment. 20lbs will soon fall off. Day care for 2 kids must be so expensive! I think most women over here end up giving up their jobs as daycare for 2 kids is more than alot of people earn. :wacko:

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM... started clomid last night. I am soooo excited. :happydance: Told DH that this month my egg will have super powers. :haha: Oh and I dyed my hair last night... only a darker shade of brown but they grey hairs were getting out of control. :blush: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

morning ebs how do u feel after ur first night of clomid?do u think u will o quicker?

i always feel great after i dye my hair:thumbup:


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Erin... great bump pic! You're looking great. :thumbup: I know it must be hard to see that gain on the scales but if you carried alot of water last time and your legs are swelling then you'll probably be gaining mainly water at the moment. 20lbs will soon fall off. Day care for 2 kids must be so expensive! I think most women over here end up giving up their jobs as daycare for 2 kids is more than alot of people earn. :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> AFM... started clomid last night. I am soooo excited. :happydance: Told DH that this month my egg will have super powers. :haha: Oh and I dyed my hair last night... only a darker shade of brown but they grey hairs were getting out of control. :blush: xxx

crazy isn't it! unfortunately we still need my income or that would be a great idea for us!
it's really hard on me to see the scale increasing because I have been dieting since Lexi was born, trying to watch the scale go dowwwwn, not up! so I've just got to watch my salt intake from now on I suppose.. 

yayyy for starting clomid! do you notice any changes in your hormones yet? 
and double yayyy for getting your hair dyed... that's the best! :)


----------



## ebony2010

Don't think I feel any different yet on clomid but I'm sure I will eventually. :wacko:

I do feel a bit nicer from dying my hair actually. :thumbup:

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

erin, fab bump! my camera is broken so i'll get hubby to use the video camera to take a picture for you all asap!

mama, i would have gone for surgery too - yours is worse than mine; i have hypo and you are hyper, and the risks are different. i discussed the options too and if i had been hyper, i would have had surgery. glad you are getting sorted and you sound so much more positive xx

ebs, yey for clomid and yey for hair dye, lol! i always feel better after i have my hair done x

britt, how you feeling - any more 'show'? x

afm, i have the consultant tomorrow so wish me luck for an early induction! x


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck tomorrow Jeffsar. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

thanks ebs! i was going to play up my sore back but actually, it is really bad today - that's what i get for thinking of fibbing! x


----------



## Baybilove

I had a live msn reading by gail and a conception reading from her as well.
Havnt received the conception reading but thing the live msn reading she said she sees a pregnancy within the next 8 weeks and sees a boy. making it i would conceive this cycle(august) and find out september!

Sandra said - convieve august but find out in september with the birth month of march with a baby boy - she said the name david will be of significants ( i wanted to name my first boy davis or david lol!!:happydance:

so will find out in the next couple of weeks !!!:thumbup:

has anyone else had a bfp when they have had a reading like that?


----------



## mamadonna

babylove ur readings sound good,a few have had spot on readings,me personally haven't had a right 1 yet and i have a lot,i wont be getting anymore


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> erin, fab bump! my camera is broken so i'll get hubby to use the video camera to take a picture for you all asap!
> 
> mama, i would have gone for surgery too - yours is worse than mine; i have hypo and you are hyper, and the risks are different. i discussed the options too and if i had been hyper, i would have had surgery. glad you are getting sorted and you sound so much more positive xx
> 
> ebs, yey for clomid and yey for hair dye, lol! i always feel better after i have my hair done x
> 
> britt, how you feeling - any more 'show'? x
> 
> afm, i have the consultant tomorrow so wish me luck for an early induction! x

thanks jeffsar i'm just waiting for that letter coming thru the door,i'm nervous but it must be done

good luck for today,play on that u have a little 1 at home and its getting harder running around after him :thumbup:


----------



## Baybilove

mamadonna thankyou they were my first readings lol i got so excited been TTC for just over 2 years so its been a long haul!! so fingers crossed i hope you all get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies
need your advise, im not sure what to do. in the night last night i woke feeling really sick, i wasnt actually sick but kept getting close then it went off. Got up this morning and been to the loo a few times and feel like i have an upset stomach and getting pains in my bump like i have a bad stomach. They are really painful at times, i dont want to ring midwife if it is just an upset stomach, but i dont know how long i wait to see if it goes off but then is it risking it incase there is soemthing else x


----------



## Baybilove

If you wirrued darl, ring them :) thats what the midwife is for isnt it? To put your mind at ease... Hope you okay though :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

i'd give her a call britt- no question is a bad question, that is what they are there for!! to give you peace of mind! xx

good luck today jeffsar!!


----------



## jeffsar

britt, you could be in early labour - i would call hun x

thanks girls - my apt is at 14.40 so an hour to go! i actually have been contracting this morning but i think BH rather than real ones! x


----------



## britt24

Thank you, i am going to give it a couple of hours and if it hasnt eased i am going to ring them. The stomach pains feel more like when you have a bug or something thats how i would describe them, i just dont like ringing them all the time incase it is nothing and i am just wasting their time. So if it hasnt eased by about 5 ish i am going to ring them.

hope your all okay and good luck at your appointment jeffsar xx


----------



## jeffsar

britt, i would call them anyway - i am sure there are people who call much more than you, and remember, you have lost some plug so it could be early labour pains........

afm, i have good news!!!!!!

i saw consultant who scanned again, and baby is growing at speed of light again, so she said no way was i going to 40 weeks! she did an internal and i am 1cm dilated already! she thinks i will go myself within 2 weeks, but as a precaution, she has booked my induction for 39 weeks - 3 weeks today! so, baby jeffsar should be born by 2nd september 2011!

i'm away to adjust my tickers! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt, i would call them anyway - i am sure there are people who call much more than you, and remember, you have lost some plug so it could be early labour pains........
> 
> afm, i have good news!!!!!!
> 
> i saw consultant who scanned again, and baby is growing at speed of light again, so she said no way was i going to 40 weeks! she did an internal and i am 1cm dilated already! she thinks i will go myself within 2 weeks, but as a precaution, she has booked my induction for 39 weeks - 3 weeks today! so, baby jeffsar should be born by 2nd september 2011!
> 
> i'm away to adjust my tickers! x


Hi 
Thats great news how exciting!! 

as soon as i finish work i am going to nip to the medical center to see them just to be on the safe side.

cant believe you have a date, so you defo know your baby is going to be lastest 2nd sep thats brilliant!

xx


----------



## jeffsar

it's so weird knowing that i will have my baby in 3 weeks! although she is still convinced that i will go earlier but at least i know it won't be any later! 

how are you feeling now? x


----------



## jeffsar

oh, i'm on the last fruit, lol!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> it's so weird knowing that i will have my baby in 3 weeks! although she is still convinced that i will go earlier but at least i know it won't be any later!
> 
> how are you feeling now? x


i know all this time and now you knwo that for sure!

im feeling not bad at the min, still a bit sickly and getting the pains in bump. i am hoping it will ease so i can just settle when i get home and not have to bother the doctors. but at the min it doesnt seem to be x


----------



## jeffsar

the thing is, you had your show really early, so you could easily be in early labour, and if you are, it's best to get checked as you may need steroids for baby's lungs at 33 weeks. i say best to get checked, i am sure they have to deal with a lot of people who take the mickey with calling etc. but that's not the case with you x


----------



## mamadonna

evening all,like jeffsar says britt its best to get checked hun just to be on the safe side,dont want little one coming quite yet

and jeffsar OOOOOMMMMMGGGGGG,i cant believe u have 3 weeks at most,i am placing my bets that baby jeffsar will be born on the 21st aug!


----------



## jeffsar

thanks mama, i can't believe it either, lol! 
feels quite surreal - i think now i know that's the maximum it will be, i feel quite relaxed, like i'm not waiting for it to happen all the time! 

don't get me wrong, now i know baby is full term, it can happen whenever it likes, but at least there is a light at the end of the tunnel now! 

how are you feeling now? x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning...

Jeffsar... good news about :baby: arrival in the next 3 weeks! :thumbup:

Britt... hope you're feeling better today. :hugs:

Erin & Mama... :hi: x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all im just impatiently waiting 4 my hospital apt


----------



## ebony2010

Aww Mama :hugs: Its the waiting thats the worst, especially if you're as impatient as me. :haha: I hope time doesn't go too slow for you. X


----------



## mamadonna

i am very impatient :dohh:

i'm wanting to move home tho so i hope this takes my mind of it

whats up ebs hun u have sad on ur status?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i am very impatient :dohh:
> 
> i'm wanting to move home tho so i hope this takes my mind of it
> 
> whats up ebs hun u have sad on ur status?

Oooh house hunting sounds fun. :thumbup:

Just really fed up. Our money situation is laughable, its so bad, and DH is so depressed about it he said that if things didn't get better he felt like he'd have to top himself to get out of it. His boss had swanned off on holiday last month and shut shop so DH came home with such a small wage packet that I had to go to the council and beg for more money this month. :nope: Also because of my ME/CFS I get incapacity benefit and the government are reassessing everyone and changing it to ESA but the problem is they have a company doing it who notoriously turn most people down and then you have to go through a tribuneral to get the money you need. :nope: Its just a mess. 

Sorry for the rant. :blush: Its just a stressful situation especially with ttc on top of it all. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i feel ur pain hun,we live from day to day,theres never enough money each month to cover everything:nope:

my neices dad had 2 brain hemorrhages which left him with his site badley effect and the use of his left arm is very weak,he cant hold anything in his left hand he has no grip,he was touch and go we thought we had lost him,he was in a coma for days,now while this was going on they stopped his benefits saying that they didnt think was entitled and that he is fit to look for work,how bloody rediculous is that,he eventually won his money back but it took months of fighting fo it:growlmad:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i feel ur pain hun,we live from day to day,theres never enough money each month to cover everything:nope:
> 
> my neices dad had 2 brain hemorrhages which left him with his site badley effect and the use of his left arm is very weak,he cant hold anything in his left hand he has no grip,he was touch and go we thought we had lost him,he was in a coma for days,now while this was going on they stopped his benefits saying that they didnt think was entitled and that he is fit to look for work,how bloody rediculous is that,he eventually won his money back but it took months of fighting fo it:growlmad:

That poor man! Sadly, the people who decide don't get all the facts or they don't want them. I remember going for assessments before and you are meant to see a doctor who assesses you. Basically you'd get a man sat in front of a computer with a multiple choice questionaire on it. He'd ask the questions and you had to answer yes, no, sometimes (or something like that) and he would not entertain any extra info that you might have to help your case. Then he's see if you could touch your toes. WTF? I just used to walk away from them thinking... "no chance". From what I can gather I'll probably have to go through the appeal process and tribuneral. I know they are trying to sift out the fraudsters but all the innocent people get took down with them too.

Its awful worrying about money all the time isn't it? My next worry is how we will pay for the heating when we need it back on. :nope: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

it does suck that the innocent people suffer while they filtering the fraudsters out

i have key and card meters for both my gas and electric ebs have done for yrs its great not having to worry about them bills and u can see how much u are using,and where ur using it,i wouldnt have it bill way now


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> it does suck that the innocent people suffer while they filtering the fraudsters out
> 
> i have key and card meters for both my gas and electric ebs have done for yrs its great not having to worry about them bills and u can see how much u are using,and where ur using it,i wouldnt have it bill way now

Yeah I do too. I like that there are no nasty surprises when a bill comes through the door and I have to pay it before I use it so I don't forget and spend the money on food or something and then get behind. Its annoying having to go to the shop but it keeps me in check with money. :thumbup: I wish you could do it with water... I have a water card but I am waaaaay behind and have no idea how I'll catch up. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i am exactly the same with my water,just short of a miricale would sort my water bill out:dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i am exactly the same with my water,just short of a miricale would sort my water bill out:dohh:

Well if my numbers come up on the lottery I'll pay off both of our water bills. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

done deal i'll sort urs out too:haha:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> done deal i'll sort urs out too:haha:

Thanks. :haha: Just checked last nights numbers and I got a grand total of one number! I'm starting to think they should call then "unlucky dips". :rofl: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

:haha: very true..i have put the same numbers on the euro now for ages and not a jot!!


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, just checked my numbers from fri & sat and unfortunately i can't help with any water bills this week, lol! i'll keep trying though!x


----------



## mamadonna

it would be so nice having a win on the lotto,maybe 1 day


----------



## jeffsar

i find it quite wrong that they let one person win 167 million - the should divy huge amounts like that up and have 167 million prizes to change many lives, not just one....... just my opinion, although if i was the winner i'd probably feel differently, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i find it quite wrong that they let one person win 167 million - the should divy huge amounts like that up and have 167 million prizes to change many lives, not just one....... just my opinion, although if i was the winner i'd probably feel differently, lol! x

I agree Jeffsar. There should be a limit per person so more goes to charities etc. No one needs 167 million. :wacko:

How are you Jeffsar? Good weekend?

I'm taking my last clomid tablet tonight for this cycle. 
:happydance:


----------



## jeffsar

it's been quite a relaxed weekend actually ebs, just got cleaning done and the last few bits for taylor starting primary school on Thursday!! 

you must be excited for this cycle - is dh ready for action, lol???

afm i have a dilemma - now i know that i only have 18 days at most to go, i want to get my - tmi - lady area sorted out, lol!! problem being i can neither see nor reach it! now, i love my hubby, but do i trust him to use a razor on me when i can't see what's going on??? me thinks not! so, what am i to do?! x


----------



## ebony2010

Aww bless him. Is he excited about school?

Yes l have warned DH that he will need to be ready for action soon and that its more important now l'm on clomid.

I wouldn't trust DH with a razor. I'd get it waxed so its over and done with until after LO is here. X


----------



## mamadonna

do u have a mirror u could maybe place at the side of the bath so you can see:shrug:

i agree with the sharing out bit jeffsar,167 people having there lives changed is so much better than 1 with the lot


----------



## jeffsar

i thought of a mirror, but i actually can't reach round the bump very well, and without putting you all off eating lol, it's the (tmi) undercarriage part i would like sorted as i don't like the thought of the MW's all thinking i'm a big hairy mary while i'm in labour! 

with taylor, i wasn't so big so just did it myself in the bath, but that ain't happening this time. and i don't really want a beautician being so up close and personal! 

hmmm, maybe i could ask hubby - poor thing, he'll be horrified! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol i'm sure they have seen a lot worse,what about hair removal cream,the dh will be able to help


----------



## ebony2010

It sounds like DH is your only option..... Poor bloke. :haha: My DH would refuse. :dohh: 

Has anyone heard from Britt? X


----------



## jeffsar

ah, veet!!! i never thought of that - and i am sure i can reach to slap cream on - i just didn't fancy myself with a blade.........lol!! 

thanks mama, off to boots for me tomorrow!!

you watched one born every minute didn't you?? do you remember the girl who's bf took her to hospital on a luggage trolley towed by bike - she had rotten teeth, and looked really grimey? well i always remember her saying when the baby came out 'ooh, it smells really funny....' and my cruel mind thought - well it has just come out your floof and you don't look like you've washed in a while,lol! and at that moment i vowed to be as clean and well kempt as i could be for labour, lol! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> It sounds like DH is your only option..... Poor bloke. :haha: My DH would refuse. :dohh:
> 
> Has anyone heard from Britt? X

nope, not heard from her - i was worried on friday as she wasn't feeling well, but she never came back on to say if she was ok or not..... x


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> ah, veet!!! i never thought of that - and i am sure i can reach to slap cream on - i just didn't fancy myself with a blade.........lol!!
> 
> thanks mama, off to boots for me tomorrow!!
> 
> you watched one born every minute didn't you?? do you remember the girl who's bf took her to hospital on a luggage trolley towed by bike - she had rotten teeth, and looked really grimey? well i always remember her saying when the baby came out 'ooh, it smells really funny....' and my cruel mind thought - well it has just come out your floof and you don't look like you've washed in a while,lol! and at that moment i vowed to be as clean and well kempt as i could be for labour, lol! x

no probs jeffsar i think veet maybe the best and safest option lol

i dont think i saw that episode yukk the dirty thing

i dont care how far in my labour or how much pain i was in i would have to make sure i was bathed/showered be4 i went in lol


----------



## mamadonna

i hope shes ok


----------



## jeffsar

i totally agree - the poor MW's have an awful view of things really so it's the least we can do to be clean going in, lol! i am away to find you a link to that episode - i was gobsmacked at her - she was really young, and they lived on a friends sofa, and went to hospital on a cart and bike........ very odd! x


----------



## ebony2010

Ewww that girl on OBEM sounded rank! :sick: You really have to feel sorry for the hospital workers that have to deal with people like that.

Hope Britt pops on tomorrow with an update. Hope she's ok. X


----------



## mamadonna

:o


----------



## jeffsar

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/one-born-every-minute/episode-guide/series-2/episode-11

ok, the couple in question are suzanne and david, and first come on around 9 mins.....

obviuosly the bit about the smell is at the end when she gives birth, but from seeing them you'll get the gist of it! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Ewww that girl on OBEM sounded rank! :sick: You really have to feel sorry for the hospital workers that have to deal with people like that.
> 
> Hope Britt pops on tomorrow with an update. Hope she's ok. X

i hope so too x


----------



## mamadonna

omg i am actually crying with laughter at that poor lass having to go around on the back of that bike,just on to the 2nd part


----------



## jeffsar

it's awful isn't it!!!

i try not to judge other people and am pretty open minded but i had to admit i did lmao at this episode! 

right, off to bed. speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## mamadonna

sorry laptop decided to switch off:dohh:
nite nite


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!

hope everyone is ok, especially britt - been worried about you, hope you feel loads better x


----------



## britt24

Hi Sorry i am fine just been super busy again all weeked so havent had time to come on.

It just must have been a funny stomach, it settled down about 6 ish, and then i went to bed a bit earlier about 9 ish and slept through and have been fine since, so all good.

How is everyone??

Jeffsar - now your 37 weeks, it can happen anytime now cant it??x


----------



## jeffsar

hi britt, so glad you are ok!

yep, anytime for me now! although i am sure i'll end up being induced on the 2nd - but at least io know 18 days maximum now! 

i'm popping out just now, but i will be back on later xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Britt.... so good to see you back and glad that everything was ok and it was just a tummy ache. :thumbup:

Jeffsar... just watched that couple of OBEM. :rofl: That trailer was so funny and her teeth!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: It was like tooth... gap... tooth... gap... :haha: 

Erin & Mama :hi:

AFM... took my last clomid tablet last night and the scales have finally moved this morning and gone down by 1.5lbs! :happydance: I have been stuck at the same weight for over a week and it was driving me nuts! :dohh: xxx


----------



## britt24

Jeffsar - thats so exciting, i would spotting every little niggle thinking it was starting now if i was in your position lol, see you later x

ebs - thats great well done on the weight loss!

how are you?x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Jeffsar - thats so exciting, i would spotting every little niggle thinking it was starting now if i was in your position lol, see you later x
> 
> ebs - thats great well done on the weight loss!
> 
> how are you?x

I'm ok. Just a bit fed up in general but I'll get there in the end. :hugs: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Jeffsar - thats so exciting, i would spotting every little niggle thinking it was starting now if i was in your position lol, see you later x
> 
> ebs - thats great well done on the weight loss!
> 
> how are you?x
> 
> I'm ok. Just a bit fed up in general but I'll get there in the end. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: you will get there and very soon to, and when you get your BFP this month everything else getting you down will be forgotten about because you will be so happy! xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Jeffsar - thats so exciting, i would spotting every little niggle thinking it was starting now if i was in your position lol, see you later x
> 
> ebs - thats great well done on the weight loss!
> 
> how are you?x
> 
> I'm ok. Just a bit fed up in general but I'll get there in the end. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you will get there and very soon to, and when you get your BFP this month everything else getting you down will be forgotten about because you will be so happy! xxClick to expand...

Thanks. :hugs: I think thats what me and DH need.... some hope and something to look forward to, so a bfp would be perfect! :thumbup: For some reason I'm not feeling hopeful about this cycle but I think its more to do with the readings I've had saying I'll concieve in September. 

Ok... just going to write this all down to see if makes sense. Please feel free to ignore me. :haha:

Gail... conception September 2011 

Panrosa.... conception September 2011... EDD June 2012

Star..... sees December as possible a scan.

Now if I got pregnant this cycle I would concieve in August and be due in May but if I concieved next cycle I would concieve in Spetember and be due in June which matched the readings. As for the scan. If I concieve this cycle I'll be at 12 weeks around the beginning of November but if next cycle then the beginning of December so next cycle would tie in with my readings. :wacko:

I know these are all for fun but it does give me a bit of hope.. obviously not about this cycle though. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

that's me back - and armed with a tube of veet, lol! 

ebs, good news on weight loss! i still think bfp this cycle......
that episode really made me laugh, i mean imagine being so big, sofa-surfing and being driven around on a bike trailer!

britt, i just wish it would start already - i want this baby to come now, lol!

erin, mama - hello! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> that's me back - and armed with a tube of veet, lol!
> 
> ebs, good news on weight loss! i still think bfp this cycle......
> that episode really made me laugh, i mean imagine being so big, sofa-surfing and being driven around on a bike trailer!
> 
> britt, i just wish it would start already - i want this baby to come now, lol!
> 
> erin, mama - hello! x


i know what you mean, i am so ready and you have 4 weeks on me, so i can imagine how you feel. My midwife appointment is tomorrow, so we will see what they say he went a bit of scale with his size on the last one so they said they would see what he is like on this one to see if he is still growing quickly.

This will be my 34 week appointment is it every 2 weeks from now or weekly? x


----------



## jeffsar

well mine were every 3 weeks, but that is because i am second time mum - i think yours will be 2 weeks until 38, then as much as you need.

i am so uncomfortable now that i am just not enjoying it at all; i am so ready to meet my baby! 

did you get your pram? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> well mine were every 3 weeks, but that is because i am second time mum - i think yours will be 2 weeks until 38, then as much as you need.
> 
> i am so uncomfortable now that i am just not enjoying it at all; i am so ready to meet my baby!
> 
> did you get your pram? x


yeah thats how i feel, dont get me wrong i dont want him to come early i just wasnt the next few weeks to go fast. But got a girlie night in on sat with a few friends, then sunday is out antenatal class, then week after antenatal class again, then week after that is my baby shower, then we are out for a meal week after for my mums birthday then i will be 28 weeks, so i am hoping cos we have plans that it will go quickly.


yes we got our pram, we had a play with it on sunday set it all up tried the pushchair then the pram top, i love it i was gonna take a pic then i forgot and it is packed away now at my mums baby brain!

when is your next appointment with midwife ? xx


----------



## jeffsar

i see MW next tuesday for a sweep! so hopefully if nothing happens before that might start me off!

you have a busy few weeks ahead - that should keep your mind off of everything! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i see MW next tuesday for a sweep! so hopefully if nothing happens before that might start me off!
> 
> you have a busy few weeks ahead - that should keep your mind off of everything! x

thats brilliant so could even be as quick as that, they set some people off straight away dont they, so you could be a luck one.

i think when i get to 37 weeks i will feel better cos although i might still 3, 4 or 5 weeks at least you know it might happen at any time x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> that's me back - and armed with a tube of veet, lol!
> 
> ebs, good news on weight loss! i still think bfp this cycle......
> that episode really made me laugh, i mean imagine being so big, sofa-surfing and being driven around on a bike trailer!
> 
> britt, i just wish it would start already - i want this baby to come now, lol!
> 
> erin, mama - hello! x

Thanks. Hope you're right on this cycle. :thumbup:

What a pair to be parents like that. :dohh: She looked as though it was so normal to be towed by a pushbike in a luggage trailer. :rofl: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

well girls - the news gets more exciting!!!!!!!!

my consultant has realised she isn't available on the 2nd and wants to be around for my induction - so they are taking me in a week on friday!!!! 

my baby is being induced on the 26th August! 

can't believe it....... so close now!

away to adjust my tickers so i know how many days to go, lol!!! x


----------



## britt24

Hi 
wow thats brilliant news!! although im not happy your leaving me even further behind lol

so you will be an august mummy!!!

did you get one of them labour readings?? 

i have been for my midwife appointment today, and baby is measuring 33 cm at 33 +4 which is good everything is great she said he is right down but not engaged at all yet, but she expects him to be on my next appointment cos of how low he is. x


----------



## ebony2010

Wow! Jeffsar!!! thats good news... not long now! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi britt!

that's good news about baby being low - at lease it is highly unlikely he will turn now so no worries about breech baby.

i know, so exciting! can't believe it, it feels so real now! i am going to start buying some clothes and getting the washing on now, lol! 

i did get a labour reading from mary - but she said i would be a week late, and my baby would be 7lbs - my baby is heavier than that now! but, we only have 10 days to wait for the real labour story now! x


----------



## jeffsar

Hi ebs!

i know, can't believe it! x


----------



## mamadonna

aww wow jeffsar thats fab news,i was nearly right i said the 21st


----------



## ebony2010

Ladies... wait for me and Mama... :haha:

Jeffsar... I can't wait to hear if your labour story matches. Obviously not the 41 weeks and the 7lb bit but the rest of it. I was thinking about it and I wondered if she said you'd be late as she saw you being started off? :shrug: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> aww wow jeffsar thats fab news,i was nearly right i said the 21st

thanks hun! i know, you and my hubby both said 21st - you may still be right! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Ladies... wait for me and Mama... :haha:
> 
> Jeffsar... I can't wait to hear if your labour story matches. Obviously not the 41 weeks and the 7lb bit but the rest of it. I was thinking about it and I wondered if she said you'd be late as she saw you being started off? :shrug: xxx

thing is the only other thing she really said was that it would be a boy - so she has 50/50 chance of getting that right, lol! i think her spells are better than her predictions....... x


----------



## mamadonna

eeee its getting exciting :happydance:


----------



## britt24

wil you email her when you have had the baby? 

she didnt get much right in the rest of mine so im not sure if i trust her readings, but her spells seem to be good.x

hi mama and ebs how are you? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies... wait for me and Mama... :haha:
> 
> Jeffsar... I can't wait to hear if your labour story matches. Obviously not the 41 weeks and the 7lb bit but the rest of it. I was thinking about it and I wondered if she said you'd be late as she saw you being started off? :shrug: xxx
> 
> thing is the only other thing she really said was that it would be a boy - so she has 50/50 chance of getting that right, lol! i think her spells are better than her predictions....... xClick to expand...

Well we'll soon find out if she did just guess or not! :happydance: How exciting. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

so scary to think that in 11 days i might be on here introducing my baby to you all! x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> wil you email her when you have had the baby?
> 
> she didnt get much right in the rest of mine so im not sure if i trust her readings, but her spells seem to be good.x
> 
> hi mama and ebs how are you? x

Hi :hi: I'm ok... just waiting to ov. :wacko: xxx



jeffsar said:


> so scary to think that in 11 days i might be on here introducing my baby to you all! x

It will be like we have gone full circle as we all met before any of us were pregnant. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> wil you email her when you have had the baby?
> 
> she didnt get much right in the rest of mine so im not sure if i trust her readings, but her spells seem to be good.x
> 
> hi mama and ebs how are you? x

hi i'm ok,still waiting to hear about my op


----------



## erin7707

omg, jeffsar! that is such exciting news!!! 

I hate being so busy with work and in my free time I'm too lazy to type on here.. lol.. :wacko: 

ebs waiting to ov, and mamadonna waiting for op.. hope the time passes quickly for you! 

britt, how are you? Hopefully feeling better! That's great that baby is low already! 

afm- my baby girl is sitting up pretty high! My ribs are starting to expand and my bra digs in to me and i find it hard to breathe.. :( I really need to exercise I think.. I'm feeling very out of breath when I walk far or even up a flight of stairs! lol.. not good!


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!! 

Hope your all okay, seems like everyone is just on the waiting game at the min and nothing much to update.

Cant believe we will have our first psychic baby in 2 weeks!! 

afm - not much to update other than i have gained 3 stone!! lol i need to start some serious hard ww after lo is born!

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Erin... sorry to hear :baby: is affecting your breathing. :hugs:

Britt... hopefully you're carrying alot of water too so when you finally give birth the scales are much kinder to you. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Erin... sorry to hear :baby: is affecting your breathing. :hugs:
> 
> Britt... hopefully you're carrying alot of water too so when you finally give birth the scales are much kinder to you. xxx


Hi 

lol i can only hope. Knowing my look baby will be little not much water and loads to loose cos i have over eaten lol.

How are you feeling in yourself? you must be feeling great after the weight loss, and this month has got to be good for you and bring that bfp after taking the clomid x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Erin... sorry to hear :baby: is affecting your breathing. :hugs:
> 
> Britt... hopefully you're carrying alot of water too so when you finally give birth the scales are much kinder to you. xxx
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> lol i can only hope. Knowing my look baby will be little not much water and loads to loose cos i have over eaten lol.
> 
> How are you feeling in yourself? you must be feeling great after the weight loss, and this month has got to be good for you and bring that bfp after taking the clomid xClick to expand...

That would be my luck too. :dohh: You'll be so busy for the first few months that you'll not have time to worry once :baby: is here and combined with doing ww you'll lose it in no time. It just seems so daunting when you are at the beginning of that weight loss journey. :wacko:

I'm ok. Clothes are starting to get a bit looser but I think if I lose another 7lbs I should be able to see a difference. It always takes at least 2 stone when I'm this big. :blush: I am feeling really determined to stick to it though and I'm past halfway to a bmi of 30. :happydance: I really hope that bfp comes soon. Its silly really because I want to lose quite a bit more weight before I get pregnant but I neeeed to be be pregnant now! :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Hope your all okay, seems like everyone is just on the waiting game at the min and nothing much to update.
> 
> Cant believe we will have our first psychic baby in 2 weeks!!
> 
> afm - not much to update other than i have gained 3 stone!! lol i need to start some serious hard ww after lo is born!
> 
> xx

that made me laugh britt - a psychic baby lol!! 

3 stone will mainly be fluid and baby - you don't look like you have put on anything at all!

erin, good to hear from you - not so good about struggling to breathe - i was like that for ages, but bump has dropped a bit so it's not so bad just now! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar how are you?

i feel so big now yet here i am still eating cheese cobs and a packet of crisps lol

anyways when we start are ww i will be back on track.

Have you started getting your bags sorted for the hospital? i still cant get over that in 2 weeks u will have your little one!!

i just so hope i dont go over and have to wait until about 42 weeks lol, but we will see, with all the food he is getting i dont think he will want to come out.

Ebs - with how you have been going with the weight loss you should be able to do another 7 pounds quite quickly, now you have your mind set on it as well you will do it.


Erin - hopefully in nexyt couple of weeks little one should drop and that should ease your breathing probs a bit, just make sure you take it easy

Mama - how are you, are you waiting for an appointment? or have you got to see someone before you go in? xx


----------



## britt24

Jeffsar forgot to ask, cos they have bought the date forward cos the size of the little one, have you worked out dates to see if they could have dated you wrong to start with? from the conception date does it work to 37 weeks? x


----------



## ebony2010

Cheese cobs and crisps.... mmmm.... I'd enjoy them before the diet starts! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi britt i have to wait to speak to the surgeon first


----------



## britt24

Morning

Mama - have you got an appointment booked to see the surgeon? hope it is soon for you x

hope everyone else is okay.

my wee wees are getting worse and worse, i was up 4 times in the night to go to the loo lol, up to now i have managed just the one trip in the night. But i mainly go with my eyes closed then just fall back into bed and go back to sleep so not too bad lol.

nearly weekend, this week has flown by again x


----------



## ebony2010

4 times in one night must be tiring when you have to concentrate at work all day. :wacko: Not long to go now though. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok. :hi:

I've been to see my friend with the :baby: this morning. She is growing so fast!!!! So adorable. :cloud9: I am dying to be a Mum. 

Lost another lb :happydance: and I've fit into an old pair of jeans I couldn't fit it before. My friend says that you can tell know so it must be starting to show. :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> 4 times in one night must be tiring when you have to concentrate at work all day. :wacko: Not long to go now though. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. :hi:
> 
> I've been to see my friend with the :baby: this morning. She is growing so fast!!!! So adorable. :cloud9: I am dying to be a Mum.
> 
> Lost another lb :happydance: and I've fit into an old pair of jeans I couldn't fit it before. My friend says that you can tell know so it must be starting to show. :happydance: xxx


Hi Ebs
yes just gets a bit annoying when you want to go to sleep lol, but all practise i suppose.

well done on the weight loss thats great! and its so nice when you can fit into something you couldnt before makes you realise that it is working and that you have made a difference, i have a pair of jeans that i have had years and i only keep them as my target lol i never wear them but try them on when i am dieting lol.

xx


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, been an emotional day in our household today - my son started school today!!

take a look below; britt - boys are fab! xx
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









028.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> well girls, been an emotional day in our household today - my son started school today!!
> 
> take a look below; britt - boys are fab! xx


ahh bless him he looks great so cute but so grown up at the same time.

i bet the pregnancy hormones didnt help today x


----------



## jeffsar

oh my god no - i wasn't cool! it just seemed so strange seeing him walk through school gates dressed like a little man! 


how you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> oh my god no - i wasn't cool! it just seemed so strange seeing him walk through school gates dressed like a little man!
> 
> 
> how you feeling? x

ahh i bet, im feeling fine thanks keep getting a few sharp twinges down below, so not sure whats going on there, but i am stopping looking into things to much lol i think i am getting obsessed now.

How are you? 

xx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm ok, really tired now and not really enjoying it anymore! been feeling really exhausted and OMG i have the funniest story to tell you all!!

not sure if you saw the conversation about lady bits grooming the other day, but mama suggested veet - so i got some that was suitable for all areas and decided to give it a go last night. well, did legs first and it worked a treat, really smooth and took about 5 mins. then the bikini..........

i put the cream on and after a minute, i started stinging really badly - i mean on fire!!! so i jumped in the shower to wash, with tears in my eyes. all i kept thinking was what if i go into labour now - it will hurt like hell, lol! i honestly thought i had burned myself but it seems to have calmed down. so i went onto their website to see if it mentioned reactions and in tiny print it says - 'pregnant women should do a patc test of the bikini region due to hightened sensitivity during this time' WOW, i need to read small print first next time, lol! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> i'm ok, really tired now and not really enjoying it anymore! been feeling really exhausted and OMG i have the funniest story to tell you all!!
> 
> not sure if you saw the conversation about lady bits grooming the other day, but mama suggested veet - so i got some that was suitable for all areas and decided to give it a go last night. well, did legs first and it worked a treat, really smooth and took about 5 mins. then the bikini..........
> 
> i put the cream on and after a minute, i started stinging really badly - i mean on fire!!! so i jumped in the shower to wash, with tears in my eyes. all i kept thinking was what if i go into labour now - it will hurt like hell, lol! i honestly thought i had burned myself but it seems to have calmed down. so i went onto their website to see if it mentioned reactions and in tiny print it says - 'pregnant women should do a patc test of the bikini region due to hightened sensitivity during this time' WOW, i need to read small print first next time, lol! x

lol that is funny, i have been doing the mirror trim and just going by it it feels alright really lol its prob just all a mess but i cant see.

but i am tempted to do veet on legs in a few weeks cos that lasts longer than shaving doesnt it.

i knwo what you mean i am tired all the time now, and when we sit at night i get restless legs and just cant get comfy on the sofa at all, then i end up just going to bed cos i cant sit still but seem okay when i am lay in bed xx


----------



## jeffsar

honestly, the first wee i had after it was washed off was agony - it was like my skin was on fire! i was dreading waking up today in case it was still sore, but it seems to have calmed now. could you imagine if my waters had gone last night, lol!

i can't sit at all now, i am either lying in bed or bouncing on the ball - but only a week to go now!! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> honestly, the first wee i had after it was washed off was agony - it was like my skin was on fire! i was dreading waking up today in case it was still sore, but it seems to have calmed now. could you imagine if my waters had gone last night, lol!
> 
> i can't sit at all now, i am either lying in bed or bouncing on the ball - but only a week to go now!! x

lol oh gosh that would have been bad and if you were all red and swollen they would have wondered what was wrong at the hospital lol.

i dont know why but my bump seems to be so much tighter and feels so much heavier in the evening when i am sat i end up sitting right on the edge of the sofa with my legs wide open to let my bump free lol. I darent go on my ball again, cos since the show i am scared of going in too soon so i am not going on it until 37 weeks now lol x


----------



## jeffsar

your tummy is so squashed now that after a day of eating it pushes out, meaning bump gets tight - plus you'll be having BH's too. i would say from 36 weeks you are safe enough to use the ball etc. in scotland that's considered full term so it can't be a huge difference in the week xx


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar!!!!! Taylor looks so adorable. He's going to break some hearts at school. :winkwink:

Veet!!!!!! Oh no! What a disaster! Ouch!!! I agree... good job you didn't go into labour all red and swollen. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

oops sorry jeffsar didnt realise about the sensitivity:blush:


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> Morning
> 
> Mama - have you got an appointment booked to see the surgeon? hope it is soon for you x
> 
> hope everyone else is okay.
> 
> my wee wees are getting worse and worse, i was up 4 times in the night to go to the loo lol, up to now i have managed just the one trip in the night. But i mainly go with my eyes closed then just fall back into bed and go back to sleep so not too bad lol.
> 
> nearly weekend, this week has flown by again x

no not yet,just waiting for a letter

jeffsar ur wee man looks so handsome bless,all grown up!


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs, mama!!

thanks so much - i think taylor is gorgeous but it's always nice to hear it from others, lol!! 

the veet incident is funny now i know i am not permanently disfigured, lol!!!! 
mama, totally not your fault - i never even thought to read it - just slapped it on all over! thank goodness i got it off when i did, i may have had to elect for c section!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies:

How is everyone today?

AFM... lost another lb. Less than 4lbs away from losing 2 stone! :wohoo: Soooo pleased. :cloud9:

Oh and we started :sex: last night for this cycle so I just need to hurry up and ovulate now. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

great weight loss ebs, well done! x


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies:wave:

well done on the weight loss ebs thats fantastic


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls, just wanted to pop on and say hi! Glad to hear all is well with u all.. jeffsar, so excited ur baby *girl* will be here soon! 
Atm, nothing new to report.. still hard to breathe and my heartburn is still around, but instead of burning, what it really feels like is food just sitting in my throat.. not very fun! And still having problems getting deep breaths in.. more so when I am having this food stuck in my throat thing going on.. and my bras are all too tight on my expanding ribcage.. lol, other than thaaaat things are good :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to pop on and say hi! Glad to hear all is well with u all.. jeffsar, so excited ur baby *girl* will be here soon!
> Atm, nothing new to report.. still hard to breathe and my heartburn is still around, but instead of burning, what it really feels like is food just sitting in my throat.. not very fun! And still having problems getting deep breaths in.. more so when I am having this food stuck in my throat thing going on.. and my bras are all too tight on my expanding ribcage.. lol, other than thaaaat things are good :)

Oh no! That sounds so uncomfortable. :wacko: It says only 100 days to go on your ticker now!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin, good to hear from you - not so good about the heartburn feeling though - just remember when bump drops it'll get better!

well, my lo is so excited now, he has made a poster with 7 big numbers on and each morning he is crossing them off until his baby is here! i really hope he is fine with the reality - i am starting to worry he will feel jealous or left out........... 

xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi erin, good to hear from you - not so good about the heartburn feeling though - just remember when bump drops it'll get better!
> 
> well, my lo is so excited now, he has made a poster with 7 big numbers on and each morning he is crossing them off until his baby is here! i really hope he is fine with the reality - i am starting to worry he will feel jealous or left out...........
> 
> xx

Awww bless him. :cloud9: I'm sure he'll be fine. xxx


----------



## megangrohl

Hi everyone. I just had a question, I emailed jenny renny about a conception reading. i felt that it was wrong because for one i didnt know that i was pregnant at the time i requested it but i am 5w2d pregnant as of todays date. Here is waht my reading said:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 21st.

Jennifer

If this was even remotely true then I would have to m/c today and ovulate around the 28th-30th this month in order to get pregnant and have a due date of May 21st. My period was due on August 11th and hasn't come (obv) because I am pg.

In anyones experience, has Jenny Renny been wrong? I know that these are just for fun but also could it be a month off and I would be due on April 21st? It has be worried now that I might miscarry!

Thanks


----------



## ebony2010

megangrohl said:


> Hi everyone. I just had a question, I emailed jenny renny about a conception reading. i felt that it was wrong because for one i didnt know that i was pregnant at the time i requested it but i am 5w2d pregnant as of todays date. Here is waht my reading said:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 21st.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> If this was even remotely true then I would have to m/c today and ovulate around the 28th-30th this month in order to get pregnant and have a due date of May 21st. My period was due on August 11th and hasn't come (obv) because I am pg.
> 
> In anyones experience, has Jenny Renny been wrong? I know that these are just for fun but also could it be a month off and I would be due on April 21st? It has be worried now that I might miscarry!
> 
> Thanks

I wouldn't read into it. Like you say they can be a month off and they are a bit of fun. Personally she was wrong for me.

Congratulations of your bfp. Enjoy it. xxx


----------



## megangrohl

ebony2010 said:


> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I just had a question, I emailed jenny renny about a conception reading. i felt that it was wrong because for one i didnt know that i was pregnant at the time i requested it but i am 5w2d pregnant as of todays date. Here is waht my reading said:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 21st.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> If this was even remotely true then I would have to m/c today and ovulate around the 28th-30th this month in order to get pregnant and have a due date of May 21st. My period was due on August 11th and hasn't come (obv) because I am pg.
> 
> In anyones experience, has Jenny Renny been wrong? I know that these are just for fun but also could it be a month off and I would be due on April 21st? It has be worried now that I might miscarry!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I wouldn't read into it. Like you say they can be a month off and they are a bit of fun. Personally she was wrong for me.
> 
> Congratulations of your bfp. Enjoy it. xxxClick to expand...

Thank you, I just wanted to see what everyone else thought about this.


----------



## ebony2010

Theres a paranormal part of the forum where you might get more opinions. this thread started off as a thread about psychics but we're more like a bunch of friends now. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i agree with ebs megangrohl; jenny was half right for me in that she got the bfp month correct, but she got the cycle wrong - we just got the readings as a bit of fun really and tbh we don't read too much into them...

i am sure your bubs is fine, try to relax and congrats on the bfp xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs, how's your weekend been? x


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks everyone, I didn't know where to post this.


----------



## jeffsar

megangrohl said:


> Thanks everyone, I didn't know where to post this.

no problem at all! we all got loads of readings so between us we have had good and bad ones.........

jenny was a month out with me, so she may have been with you too x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs, how's your weekend been? x

Hi Jeffsar :hi:

We're just having a quiet weekend as per usual. :haha: Having quite a few sharp twinges so hoping ov is coming up soon. I hate all the waiting around to ov and not knowing if it will happen early or late or as normal. :wacko:

Hows your weekend? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

well, i am symptom spotting too! it's funny, i was just saying to hubby, we spent 2 years ttc with me analysing every symptom each month, and now i am doing the same with early labour signs, lol! 

i have been niggling a lot, but nothing seems to be coming of it - away to have a nice bath and see if that helps to ease the pains! 

have you managed to stick to the dtd plan? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> well, i am symptom spotting too! it's funny, i was just saying to hubby, we spent 2 years ttc with me analysing every symptom each month, and now i am doing the same with early labour signs, lol!
> 
> i have been niggling a lot, but nothing seems to be coming of it - away to have a nice bath and see if that helps to ease the pains!
> 
> have you managed to stick to the dtd plan? x

That is funny. :haha: Symptom spotting never ends. :wacko:

So far we have only DTD once but it is early days so I may not ovulate for another 4 days if I ovulate at the usual time. :wacko: Going to try and stick to every other day if possible or as near as we can. xxx


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi erin, good to hear from you - not so good about the heartburn feeling though - just remember when bump drops it'll get better!
> 
> well, my lo is so excited now, he has made a poster with 7 big numbers on and each morning he is crossing them off until his baby is here! i really hope he is fine with the reality - i am starting to worry he will feel jealous or left out...........
> 
> xx

Thanks jeffsar!
I'm so nervous, too! Lexi will have to share all her toys and all her old toys I'm afraid she'll say, "No, those are mine!!" lol.. plus I'm sure I'll have a few breakdowns and cry that Lexi won't be the baby anymore.. :( heck, I cried for the dogs bc they werent going to be our babies.. so I'm sure this will be triple that! lol!


----------



## jeffsar

haha erin, that's so funny! when taylor started school last week i was a mess - bawling because he wasn't my baby anymore! i do worry, as i love him so much, and i don't want him thinking he is being replaced - i am actually starting to panic that i won't love the new baby so much, but i have read that's normal......

i think it's all just hitting me that in 6 days, baby is coming! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> haha erin, that's so funny! when taylor started school last week i was a mess - bawling because he wasn't my baby anymore! i do worry, as i love him so much, and i don't want him thinking he is being replaced - i am actually starting to panic that i won't love the new baby so much, but i have read that's normal......
> 
> i think it's all just hitting me that in 6 days, baby is coming! x

6 days!!!! :happydance: That is so close. I am so excited for you. :happydance: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Had a big temp dip this morning and lots of crampy twinges yesterday so I'm hoping I ov today or very, very soon. We DTD again last night so should be covered so far. FX'd.

How is everyone else this weekend? xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Had a big temp dip this morning and lots of crampy twinges yesterday so I'm hoping I ov today or very, very soon. We DTD again last night so should be covered so far. FX'd.
> 
> How is everyone else this weekend? xxx

oh good ebs! are your opk's getting darker?? Glad your temp dropped to your normal pre-O range! super glad DH is bd'ing and keeping up with your schedule of every other day :) :thumbup: I hope you O very soon as well! Hopefully DH will be up for one more round of BD'ing and then you'll O!! :)


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! 

heartburn any better today? x


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Had a big temp dip this morning and lots of crampy twinges yesterday so I'm hoping I ov today or very, very soon. We DTD again last night so should be covered so far. FX'd.
> 
> How is everyone else this weekend? xxx
> 
> oh good ebs! are your opk's getting darker?? Glad your temp dropped to your normal pre-O range! super glad DH is bd'ing and keeping up with your schedule of every other day :) :thumbup: I hope you O very soon as well! Hopefully DH will be up for one more round of BD'ing and then you'll O!! :)Click to expand...

Opk's not gone darker yet. Soon l hope. :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all hope everyone's well!
Wow i can't believe we nearly have our 1st baby on this thread,all them feelings are perfectly normal jeffsar i have felt that way with all of mine ,worried myself sick that the older children felt left out.but i just made sure i included them all as much as i could.
Lookin good ebs u really deserve ur bfp this month,i really hope u get it.
Not much happening here,started some New tablets so we'll see how i go on these,got a letter from hospital for November,my doctor seems 2 think i shud have been operated on by then,I've been 2 look at another house,shud find out 2moro if we maybe with a chance.hello 2 britt and erin


----------



## ebony2010

Mama.. good luck with the house and I hope you get a date for the op soon too. :hugs: xxx


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> hi erin!
> 
> heartburn any better today? x

so far, I took my prilosec late in the day today though, so I think it's keeping it at bay a little longer. Normally I take it in the morning, and get heartburn by this time at night- maybe I'll just start taking it around noon to last me through the day since I don't normally get heartburn until mid-morning or so.. haha.


ebs, I hope your OPK's get darker VERY soon! :) FX'd!


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!

Hope your all okay 

Mamadonna - good news on the new tablets and the fact that you will be seen before november, have they said how soon after you have been in you will be able to TTC again? exciting about the house although it is hard work moving is so exciting.

Ebs - :happydance: looks like ovulation is very close i have been watching your chart this weekend even though i havent had time to chart. Sorry i forgot to sign up through your link but i will do it today for you. Hope hubby is still chipping in and willing for you, i know how stubborn men can be!

Jeffsar - hope your okay, cant beleive you only have 4 days left now :happydance: you must promise to post us pics and story as soon as you can. How have you been feeling??

Erin - sorry to hear about the bad heartburn its so horrible isnt it, hopefully it will ease for you soon. How have you been besides that?
xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks britt ,I'm really nervous about the op but i just want it over with.i don't think I'll have to wait that long after op i suppose as long as i feel well and have a clear blood test.


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Erin... I hope taking your tablets later in the day helps! :thumbup:

Britt... thanks. DH seems to be alot more willing this month so we're going for every other day but I'm hoping I ov soon before he burns out. :haha: I think knowing I'm putting in so much effort losing the weight and taking clomid has made him realise he needs to step up a bit more. :thumbup:

Mama... You could be pregnant by xmas!!!!!! :happydance:

Jeffsar.... 4 days!!! :happydance: Are you organised and ready? 

AFM.... not sure if opk this morning has gone a bit darker or not. Will keep poas. :dohh: Had lots of really sharp pinching twinges on both sides for days so it must be happening soon. :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I really hope so ebs.:happydance:


----------



## britt24

Hi 
ebs - thats good i am glad he is making the effort as well, i really hope this is going to be it for you.

Hi Mamadonna, i hope you dont have to wait longer either. Like ebs said, if you can TTC more or less straight away you could be pregnant before xmas which would be great.


Had some not very nice news over the weekend, my friend found out she was pregnant and went for her 12 weeks scan and they couldnt find a heart beat, baby had stopped growing at 9 weeks. But she hadnt had any blood or anything so was a total shock, she had to have the baby removed on sunday. She seems to be doing alright but its so heartbreaking, cos i know when you go for them scans you just lay there praying everything is okay. xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I really hope so ebs.:happydance:

Well if that is the reason you have took so long to get pregnant then it could be a case of op done... then bamm preggers!!!! :happydance: Its about time we had some bfp's around here. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> ebs - thats good i am glad he is making the effort as well, i really hope this is going to be it for you.
> 
> Hi Mamadonna, i hope you dont have to wait longer either. Like ebs said, if you can TTC more or less straight away you could be pregnant before xmas which would be great.
> 
> 
> Had some not very nice news over the weekend, my friend found out she was pregnant and went for her 12 weeks scan and they couldnt find a heart beat, baby had stopped growing at 9 weeks. But she hadnt had any blood or anything so was a total shock, she had to have the baby removed on sunday. She seems to be doing alright but its so heartbreaking, cos i know when you go for them scans you just lay there praying everything is okay. xx

Awww bless her. It is awful and fightening how common it is too. :nope: The worst thing is that it then spoils any future pregnancies she has. :hugs: xxx


----------



## erin7707

Morning girls! 26 weeks today! Here was my 24 week pic compared to today's pic.. no change!


24 weeks


today!


ebs, keep poas! Can't wait to hear you have dark lines!! :) FX'd for SOOOOON!!

Jeffsar! I'm getting excited/nervous for you! How are you holding up!!

britt- so sorry to hear about your friend... that would be so sad because at your first ultrasound that's all you're waiting to hear.. ughhh.. :( 

mama- great news! November will be here before WE know it! eeex! hehe

Heartburn is at bay today-- will take my meds around noon :) other than that, things are still good here! Had a teeny tiny scare yesterday.. we DTD, and then I wiped after going to the bathroom and there was blood on the TP.. just scary seeing any form of red! but we read it's just because the cervix is more sensitive in pregnancy so must be it bumped it a little too much... so I told DH no more DTD and he agreed because he was a little freaked out too! we can wait til 36 weeks haha. :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

Loving the bump pics! :thumbup:

Sounds scary about the show but like you say it is normal to have a more sensitive cervix. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Erin
Glad the Heartburn has eased a bit for you. Me and hubby are holding off until week 36 as well, we decided that after i had that mucus that we didnt want to make the baby come early and risk anything. And to be honest i feel so big now its not that comfortable anymore anyway lol. But we will see prob about week 27 28 29 i will be making him if i am fed up lol x


----------



## erin7707

haha, yes.. I'm assuming you mean 37,38,39, but I know what you mean! I want to have this baby before our Thanksgiving holiday, which is Nov. 26th, and I'm due Nov. 28, so I hope to go a week early so that we can have our little bundle before the holiday and not be stuck in the hospital then! lol!


----------



## britt24

lol yes i mean 37 38 39, baby brain again!!

yeah i know what you mean i am hoping our september doesnt turn into an october baby and i am stuck here 2 weeks over due! but we will see they come when they are ready not when we are.

We went to our first antenatel class yesterday, and it was quite good it is making me more and more want a water birth i fancy one but there are a couple of things putting me off

1 - do you have to go straight in it as soon as you get to the hospital cos i think i would prefer to be mobile until the pain gets really bad then get in

2 - if the water is hot and the pain makes you hot then i dont know if it will make me feel worse x


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh how exciting. It must make it feel so close when you go to those classes. :happydance:

I never thought about getting all hot from the pain and then the water making it worse. :wacko: I would have thought you would only get in the water when you need to. :shrug: Hope someone has some experience in it anyway. xxx


----------



## erin7707

I would think you'd only go in the water when you felt like it.. and to deliver.. :shrug: I really don't know much about it either though!


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!

hectic day today; school run, food shopping, park play date and swimming lessons, homework and then supper.......... mums lifes are busy!!

wish me luck, i'm in for a sweep tomorrow at 9.30 am - i'm hoping this may start me off and i go into natural labour - wishful thinking??? lol x

ebs, how is poas going? x
britt, so sorry to hear of your friends loss - that was how i found out too, and it is heartbreaking xx
erin, your bump is so cute! x
mama, any word of op? x


----------



## britt24

Morning 
Good luck with the sweep jeffsar make sure you let us know how you get on.

How exciting this could be the start of things today and if not only 2 days to wait!

Afm - nothing really to report, i was woken up by baby hiccups this morning lol, they seem to have them for so long as well. Hubby at one point turned over to hug me and had his arm over my bump, he took it off quickly though when little one carried on with th hiccups and keeping him awake lol.

Hope everyone is okay x


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck 4 this mornin jeffsar,lets hope 2day is the day:happydance:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> Good luck 4 this mornin jeffsar,lets hope 2day is the day:happydance:


Hi 
hope your okay, any plans for today? 

i am still working, but so ready for finishing, but knowing my luck my little man will go over and make me work even longer lol xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi I've got a busy day ahead,cleared out the loft yesterday and but all the bushes down in garden,we've got a skip comin so gonna empty the shed and get rid of a load of rubbish


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> Hi I've got a busy day ahead,cleared out the loft yesterday and but all the bushes down in garden,we've got a skip comin so gonna empty the shed and get rid of a load of rubbish

certainly sounds like you have a busy day! its great when you get rid of loads of stuff though isnt it. We did it before we did little mans room and now we seems to have so much more space even though we have lost a room x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

well, not great news! baby's head is at the back of my cervix meaning not a great position for a sweep, so i will need to be induced on friday! but, at least that means i only have 3 days to go. a bit disappointed but tbh i had a feeling that was going to happen. i've just to hope now that induction works.......

xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> well, not great news! baby's head is at the back of my cervix meaning not a great position for a sweep, so i will need to be induced on friday! but, at least that means i only have 3 days to go. a bit disappointed but tbh i had a feeling that was going to happen. i've just to hope now that induction works.......
> 
> xx


Ahh im sorry you couldnt get your sweep, but friday is so close so at least you dont have to wait ages for the induction.

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## erin7707

ahh jeffsar! so sorry to hear that you couldn't get the sweep, but 3 days will fly by! 
we need one last bump pic!!

hi girls!! i'm off to work!


----------



## britt24

erin7707 said:


> ahh jeffsar! so sorry to hear that you couldn't get the sweep, but 3 days will fly by!
> we need one last bump pic!!
> 
> hi girls!! i'm off to work!


Hi Erin, hope your okay and keeping the heart burn at bay!

dont over work today x


----------



## britt24

and yes defo need 1 last bump pic ! x


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Jeffsar... sorry you didn't get your sweep. :nope: Not long to go now though. :happydance:

Everyone else... :hi: Hope you're all ok.

AFM... think opk started to go darker this morning so I'm going to keep poas and will let you know if I get my surge. I hope it hurries up. I don't think DH can hold out much longer. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

just tell him ebs that if he gives it his all this month,this could be the month and he can then rest as much as he wants lol

sorry u couldnt get ur sweep jeffsar,but they dont always work and friday isnt too far away:hugs:

hi erin and britt:wave:

afm been to look at another house but not big enough so it is me saying no this time


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> just tell him ebs that if he gives it his all this month,this could be the month and he can then rest as much as he wants lol
> 
> sorry u couldnt get ur sweep jeffsar,but they dont always work and friday isnt too far away:hugs:
> 
> hi erin and britt:wave:
> 
> afm been to look at another house but not big enough so it is me saying no this time

:rofl: I've already told him if he DTD enough this month he gets at least 9 months off. :rofl:

Sorry the house wasn't big enough but :happydance: for it being you doing the saying no! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls! 

i'm feeling a bit better now - was quite annoyed earlier as i really had hoped to go naturally - but nevermind, on friday things will kick off! i'm hoping the induction works by monday as i'd like it to be over by the time taylor goes back to school. 

i will be doing my final bump pic thurs for you all - last night before d day! oh, and my bump now measures 46 weeks, lol!! 

ebs, yey for darker opk - hopefully that surge is right round the corner!
mama, sorry house isn't big enough - we will be renting this one out when we move if we can so if you want to move to peterhead i'll do you a good price, lol! 
erin, hows the heartburn?
britt, are you all organised now, bags packed etc? i have money on you going early so i think you should! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... No wonder you are uncomfortable with a 46 week sized bump!!! :wacko: Not long now until Friday. I hope it all happens quickly for you. :hugs:

How are the moving plans coming along? Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

tbh, we aren't giving it much thought until after the baby is here - and we haven't told anyone yet either! we just want the baby to be here safe and sound before we start streesing about moving!

yip, 46 week bump - mw can't believe i have no stretch marks, lol! 

how are you? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> tbh, we aren't giving it much thought until after the baby is here - and we haven't told anyone yet either! we just want the baby to be here safe and sound before we start streesing about moving!
> 
> yip, 46 week bump - mw can't believe i have no stretch marks, lol!
> 
> how are you? x

Wow... You have done well to get a 46 week bump and no stretch marks!!!

I'm ok. Just waiting to ov. I really hope this is our month. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i hope it is too hun xx


----------



## mamadonna

wow 46wks thats 1 hell of a bump,dont worry not long to go now

thanks for the offer of the house just a little to far for the kids lol


----------



## britt24

Hi 

Yes jeffsar i am all packed and ready, although i did have my joggers out my hospital bag this morning cos my others are too tight lol, but i will have them washed and back in or they will have to come with me mucky lol.

I am going to measure my bump so we can compare are you doing it standing up from right at the top to your bone or lay down? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

I have EWCM!!!! :wohoo: Never been so pleased to see it. :haha: No +opk yet but I think that will come later. :thumbup:

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## erin7707

wooooo!! good luck ebs!!


----------



## ebony2010

Look what I got!!!! This is as positive as mine usually get so I'm as happy as a pig in muck. :haha: xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0048.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Look what I got!!!! This is as positive as mine usually get so I'm as happy as a pig in muck. :haha: xxx

Thats brilliant!!!

and isnt tonight a bd night?? this is it ebs!! xx


----------



## jeffsar

congrats ebs - get hubby and dtd!!!

i am shattered, can't keep eyes open today. nevermind, i have chiropractor tomorrow and my mum is coming to help totally gut my house and clean in time for baby coming home, then it's induction day - scary! 

britt, that is the size of my bump measured lying down by mw - so the fundal height. i actually don't look too big standing as the baby is so low that the bump has dropped. 

hi to everyone, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yes! Tonight is the night we catch the egg!!!! :happydance: DH knows it on the agenda so fingers crossed that this really is it!!!! :happydance:

Jeffsar.... I can't even imagine how you are feeling so heavily pregnant. :wacko: I hope you get the house ready in time. I am so excited that you might get to meet your :baby: by the end of the week. 

Britt... how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

fingers crossed for you ebs, i really hope you catch the eggy tonight!!!

i am hoping induction won't take too long - the mw seems to think i will have baby by friday night/sat morning - here's hoping! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> fingers crossed for you ebs, i really hope you catch the eggy tonight!!!
> 
> i am hoping induction won't take too long - the mw seems to think i will have baby by friday night/sat morning - here's hoping! x

Thanks. I have to admit I think I will be gutted if we don't catch it but I think we have done our best if we DTD tonight which we will. 

That is so exciting. I hope it does happen that quick for you. :happydance: Is Taylor getting excited? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

he is totally hyper! he told everyone at school his baby was coming soon! plus, he is excited that he gets his mummy back to normal - i am usually very active with taylor, but am really struggling to do the normal things just now - cycling, swimming, football etc. 

i am sure you will catch it ebs - your body will remember what to do from last time - i fell reasonably fast after my mmc xx


----------



## britt24

you go girl get that eggy!!! 

tell your hubby that he needs to dtd tonight he cant let all us girls down lol!

jeffsar i am measuring 40cms now, i feel huge this week. I am going to take a bump pic tomorrow or friday just so you can see.

i have had to take my engagement and wedding ring off cos my fingers have got so fat my finger was going purple lol.

and sorry tmi but i think baby maybe moving down cos i cant stop going for poops today lol x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> he is totally hyper! he told everyone at school his baby was coming soon! plus, he is excited that he gets his mummy back to normal - i am usually very active with taylor, but am really struggling to do the normal things just now - cycling, swimming, football etc.
> 
> i am sure you will catch it ebs - your body will remember what to do from last time - i fell reasonably fast after my mmc xx

Oh bless him!!!! :cloud9: What a sweetheart. I love he told them "his baby" was coming. :haha:

Thanks. Thats what I'm hoping and with the clomid I'm hoping that gives me more of a chance of a healthy pregnancy too. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> you go girl get that eggy!!!
> 
> tell your hubby that he needs to dtd tonight he cant let all us girls down lol!
> 
> jeffsar i am measuring 40cms now, i feel huge this week. I am going to take a bump pic tomorrow or friday just so you can see.
> 
> i have had to take my engagement and wedding ring off cos my fingers have got so fat my finger was going purple lol.
> 
> and sorry tmi but i think baby maybe moving down cos i cant stop going for poops today lol x

i had the exact same thing at 34 weeks - and it lasted until 36 weeks! you are probably right, he'll be on the move! wow, you have a decent sized bump too - are they giving you growth scans to see why you are so big? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> you go girl get that eggy!!!
> 
> tell your hubby that he needs to dtd tonight he cant let all us girls down lol!
> 
> jeffsar i am measuring 40cms now, i feel huge this week. I am going to take a bump pic tomorrow or friday just so you can see.
> 
> i have had to take my engagement and wedding ring off cos my fingers have got so fat my finger was going purple lol.
> 
> and sorry tmi but i think baby maybe moving down cos i cant stop going for poops today lol x
> 
> i had the exact same thing at 34 weeks - and it lasted until 36 weeks! you are probably right, he'll be on the move! wow, you have a decent sized bump too - are they giving you growth scans to see why you are so big? xClick to expand...


no she said last time i was about right a bit about but nothing to worry about and told me were i could measure from and to myself, and this week i get 40, so i might not be doing it right but we will see when i see her next week.

i really feel like he has no room now aswel everymovent seems really slow and struggling to move without poking right out lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... DH has had his orders and is ready for BD duty tonight. :haha:

Your rings not fitting might be water retention too. I bet you feel naked without them. I lost one of the diamonds out of my engagement ring and because we have no money to fix it l've put it away for safe keeping. I hate being without it. :nope: xxx


----------



## erin7707

yayyy ebs! Did you get to BD!?!?


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls

ebs i hope you managed to dtd last night,fingers crossed we have a new bfp,jeffsar will no longer be pg soon so you'll have to take her place....

cant believe we have 1 more day till it all begins for you jeffsar,you must be soooo excited and relieved too:thumbup:

cant wait to see the bump pics,make sure you get 1 done b4 you go in jeffsar:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Look what I got!!!! This is as positive as mine usually get so I'm as happy as a pig in muck. :haha: xxx

looking good:happydance:


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!

1 more day to go until our first baby!!! how exciting :happydance: :happydance:

Jeffsar we need a bump pic please!! then i want you to post when when you have had little one so i can see how much it goes down lol

Ebs - looks like you got hubby to DTD yey :happydance: im so pleased you have hit it spot on!!! this is it!

hope everyone else is alright, afm just trying to decide if we should go somewhere this weekend, lol we are supposed to be saving but i love going away in a hotel so i am looking around for a cheap deal at the min to see if we can afford it lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Erin... yes we did DTD! :happydance:

Mama... I do hope it is a bfp for me this month. Then its your turn next. :thumbup:

Britt... if you can afford it then go for it. You need to enjoy these last weeks of it being just the 2 of you and the fact you can just go off for a weekend whilst you still can. :thumbup:

Jeffsar.... I agree with the others... we need the final bump pic! 

AFM... I am beyond excited about this cycle. :haha: I can't help it. :wacko: With BD timing and taking clomid I will be devestated if we don't catch our eggy. :dohh: The clomid must be working its magic as todays temp rise was much bigger than usual. :happydance: xxx


----------



## erin7707

yayyyy ebs!! perfect timing! now just try not to think about it or stress it and relax! (easier said than done, I know! lol)

jeffsar... its almost time!!!! :happydance:

britt- go away while you can! after the LO comes you won't do it nearly as frequently, so get out and enjoyy the time with just the 2 of you! 

mama- hiii! :)


----------



## britt24

it is so tempting, but we have spent so much money recently with buying everything i would like to get some money back in our savings to replace it. But then on other hand i want to go lol we will see hubby will end up booking something i know what he is like, i am a money worrier he isnt.

and i have a confession!! i have ordered a reading lol i have been looking for people close to me that do the readings so i could go and see one on my lunch and i found a lady that does email readings as well as private readings. And for 5 pound i have got 3 card readings past present and future, so i thought i would give her a try and if the email is good i might go and see her x


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... I agree with Erin. Go for it! Grab those last opportunities of being a couple before you become a couple. :thumbup:

Erin... thanks. I am going to relax now and just hope for the best. :thumbup:

AFM... my temp has rocketed today and I feel like I have a temperature but without being ill iykwim. :wacko: I'm assuming my progesterone is good and high. :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

i will be logging off soon, so wont get on until the morning. But just wanted to wish you luck Jeffsar and i hope it all goes well and quick for you. 

Keep us updated when you can. I cant wait to see the photos !!

xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> and i have a confession!! i have ordered a reading lol i have been looking for people close to me that do the readings so i could go and see one on my lunch and i found a lady that does email readings as well as private readings. And for 5 pound i have got 3 card readings past present and future, so i thought i would give her a try and if the email is good i might go and see her x

Oooh who is this lady who did you a reading? Link please! :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck tomorrow Jeffsar. :thumbup: How excited are you??????? xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Where's jeffsar?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Where's jeffsar?

Do you think she might have gone into labour? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Its quite possible.I've heard this happens a lot where a date has been given but baby has other ideas .


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Its quite possible.I've heard this happens a lot where a date has been given but baby has other ideas .

Oooh l hope so. She's been uncomfortable for so long. Or she could just be busy with Taylor. Oooh I can't wait to find out!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

not in labour i'm afraid, lol!!!

just mega busy getting organised for tomorrow! here are the final bump pics before induction tomorrow - i'm not booked in until 2pm so i'll try pop on in the morning! 

how has everyone been today? x
 



Attached Files:







S1210001.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 13









S1210002.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar. :hi:

Awww we got our hopes up that the 1st baby of the thread was on its way already. :haha:

Wow! That is some bump. I wonder if its because you are so small that it looks so big iykwim? Are you sure theres only one? :haha:

I'm ok just very hot today. :wacko: My temp has rocketed and I have felt like I've got a fever or something all day. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it's so huge, lol!! it's really no wonder i am so uncomfortable...

is it the clomid making you feel so hot do you think? hopefully it means something is going on! x


----------



## ebony2010

Exactly, such a big bump on such a small frame must be uncomfortable. :wacko:

Yeah l think the clomid has given me such a big surge that my temp has rocketed. It will all be worth it if l get a sticky bean though. Xxx


----------



## erin7707

aww jeffsar, I feel bad for your huge bump on your tiny frame! You must be exhausted!! Good luck tomorrow!! We will all be patiently waiting for you to tell us how it goes! Hopefully we will be the first to know of the arrival of your little (girl) after you tell your family! hehehe


----------



## jeffsar

well, so much for a good nights sleep, lol! i couldn't sleep at all - finally fell asleep at 3am and then had the school run to do! nevermind, best get used to it i guess!

i'll be leaving here at 11.30 this morning - as i am being induced i can't deliver at my local hospital, so this baby will be born in aberdeen which is an hour away. i have no fancy iphone etc. so i'll either get hubby to update you all or the hospital may have internet access - i am sure the tv's at each bed also have internet........... 

anyway, i'll come on and say goodbye before we head off! x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> well, so much for a good nights sleep, lol! i couldn't sleep at all - finally fell asleep at 3am and then had the school run to do! nevermind, best get used to it i guess!
> 
> i'll be leaving here at 11.30 this morning - as i am being induced i can't deliver at my local hospital, so this baby will be born in aberdeen which is an hour away. i have no fancy iphone etc. so i'll either get hubby to update you all or the hospital may have internet access - i am sure the tv's at each bed also have internet...........
> 
> anyway, i'll come on and say goodbye before we head off! x


Hi Jeffsar 
I am so excited for you, how are you feeling about it?

just looking at your ticker didnt seem like we would ever see 0 days left when we had over hundred lol.

xx


----------



## jeffsar

hi britt!

i know, it seems very surreal this morning....... me and hubby just kinda looked at each other and said 'best start thinking of names then!' lol. we are so unorganised - the joys of team yellow!

how you feeling? x


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> hi britt!
> 
> i know, it seems very surreal this morning....... me and hubby just kinda looked at each other and said 'best start thinking of names then!' lol. we are so unorganised - the joys of team yellow!
> 
> how you feeling? x

Have you got any names in mind?

well i just had a panic but its over now, im not quite sure but i think last few days i have had BH on and off no pain just really hard bump now and then, either that or baby is pushing out with whole body. And i have just had same again but with pains across my bump but near the top, i didnt know what to do with myself i walked around a bit then it went then it came back again about 3 times, but it seems to have gone now completely, so god knows.

I get really scared though thinking i am on my own and what do i do lol, even though i know hubby can be home in 10 mins most. 

i just wish someone could tell me what to expect each day from now so i know whats going on lol 

Hows Taylor today is he really excited? Will they let him in to see baby as soon as you have him cos he is your son or do the children have to wait for visiting? x


----------



## mamadonna

wow jeffsar thats 1 hell of a bump,no wonder ur uncomfortable,but not for much longer:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i cant believe today has finally arrived for you,i am so excited for you:happydance:

i wish you all the very best of luck for a nice and easy painless labour


----------



## jeffsar

thanks so much mama, i am getting really scared now but hopefully it'll all be worth it! 

britt, i think with your plug going early and now lots of tightenings, we may have two psychic babies soon! if you aren't sure, phone mw - no question is stupid if you are worried; with taylor i was on the phone all the time!

taylor is at school until lunchtime, but he is really wxcited - and asked if i'll go for a bike ride tomorrow, lol! hmmmm, not sure sitting on a bike will be very comfortable........ xx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> thanks so much mama, i am getting really scared now but hopefully it'll all be worth it!
> 
> britt, i think with your plug going early and now lots of tightenings, we may have two psychic babies soon! if you aren't sure, phone mw - no question is stupid if you are worried; with taylor i was on the phone all the time!
> 
> taylor is at school until lunchtime, but he is really wxcited - and asked if i'll go for a bike ride tomorrow, lol! hmmmm, not sure sitting on a bike will be very comfortable........ xx


the pains have gone completely now, i just feel silly keep ringing if you know what i mean cos its like every little thing now i am like is this it?? and i bet they think i am stupid lol but i will see how it goes. 

ahh bless him, but no i dont think a bike would be the most comfortable thing to sit on lol ouch!

what time did you say you were leaving? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... I missed you... sorry. I really hope all is going well and like Erin said we can't wait to see your little girl! :haha:

Britt... if you have any worries just ring. They must be used to people ringing every day with some worry or another so I'm sure they won't think your a pain.

Erin & Mama... :hi:

AFM... temp dipped a bit today but still high. Tried putting a temp in for tomorrow and it confirms I ov'd when I did so I'm 2dpo today. :happydance: Had some really sharp pains down there :blush: so I'm hoping its all good signs. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Jeffsar.... I missed you... sorry. I really hope all is going well and like Erin said we can't wait to see your little girl! :haha:
> 
> Britt... if you have any worries just ring. They must be used to people ringing every day with some worry or another so I'm sure they won't think your a pain.
> 
> Erin & Mama... :hi:
> 
> AFM... temp dipped a bit today but still high. Tried putting a temp in for tomorrow and it confirms I ov'd when I did so I'm 2dpo today. :happydance: Had some really sharp pains down there :blush: so I'm hoping its all good signs. xxx


thanks its hard cos symptoms that you suddenly think gosh whats that go as quick as they come, so by time you have decided i should check on that its gone. So i never know if i should question it or not lol.

sounds good to me ebs its so exciting, a birth and a bfp all together xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah I think I'd be the same as you.

I hope so. I am so desperate to get my sticky bean. 

anyway off for a nap. I'm so tired. :sleep: Back later. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

well girls, bad news :cry:

i went in for two, and sat for 5 HOURS in a waiting room without anyone seeing us, only for us to be told we'd have to go home as they have a shortage of staff and no one to look after me...... i'm so upset.

i've to go back in tomorrow at 9am but i am so gutted - tought i'd be coming home with my baby :cry:

nevermind, try again tomorrow :growlmad:


----------



## ebony2010

Awww I'm so sorry Jeffsar. :hugs: Fancy leaving you for 5 hours. :grr: They must have known they were too busy after a couple of hours. :shrug: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it was such a waste of time.

on the plus side, we went past the local maternity unit on the way home and i asked them to try another sweep as i don't want to have to go back there tomorrow; and the managed this time. she said my cervix is soft and 1-2cm dilated and i had a bloody show when she was done so hopefully i go into labour tonight and if not the induction may be quicker when they eventually get round to it! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i know, it was such a waste of time.
> 
> on the plus side, we went past the local maternity unit on the way home and i asked them to try another sweep as i don't want to have to go back there tomorrow; and the managed this time. she said my cervix is soft and 1-2cm dilated and i had a bloody show when she was done so hopefully i go into labour tonight and if not the induction may be quicker when they eventually get round to it! x

Awww glad it wasn't a completely wasted journey then. Hopefully it does start you off and you don't have to go back and wait again. :wacko:

I hope it happends for you tonight. I bet Taylor was disappointed to see Mummy home with no baby yet. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hey did you use the 5 hour wait to think of any names? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

no names! i spent te time getting stressed out, lol!!

taylor is ok, he is staying at my mums and having a blast; he knew it may take a couple of days anyway. i am blessed with a very good boy! 

how are you anyway? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> no names! i spent te time getting stressed out, lol!!
> 
> taylor is ok, he is staying at my mums and having a blast; he knew it may take a couple of days anyway. i am blessed with a very good boy!
> 
> how are you anyway? x

No names? Did you decide Taylors before you had him? 

Aww bless he'll be getting spoilt rotten and I bet it feel likes xmas eve to him with a new baby on the way. :cloud9:

Still thinking boy for this baby?

I'm ok thanks. 2dpo and just waiting and hoping. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

we had a list of names we liked but nothing set; this time we really don't have a list either - hey, in scotland you get 21 days to name a baby, so we'll be fine, lol!!

i still think boy, yeah. it's huge, got to be a strapping lad! 

2dpo - so that means testing in 6 days?? i love poas pushing! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> we had a list of names we liked but nothing set; this time we really don't have a list either - hey, in scotland you get 21 days to name a baby, so we'll be fine, lol!!
> 
> i still think boy, yeah. it's huge, got to be a strapping lad!
> 
> 2dpo - so that means testing in 6 days?? i love poas pushing! x

21 days is plenty of time. Hopefully :baby: will make an appearence and you'll just know what name fits. :thumbup:

I still think you're having a girl. :haha:

2dpo means testing in.... hmmm.... 5 days? :rofl: I can't help myself. Even though I know its probably too early I'll still do it. I do feel really positive about this cycle though as we timed the :sex: well and with the clomid and what you said about my body being ready after the MC... well I'm very excited! I can't help but get my hopes up. :haha: Like Britt says, I'll need to take over your spot as a pregnant lady. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

you do indeed need to take my place, and then mama can have britt's! 
i tested from 4dpo so i'm just as bad!
x


----------



## ebony2010

Yep thats the plan. :thumbup:

4 dpo :rofl: Well I have loads of cheap strip tests so I have plenty to be getting on with if I want to start early. You got your bfp really early aswell didn't you? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hey Jeffsar... how weird is this? You are nearer my Mum than me tonight! :haha: She's up in scotland to see the Tattoo this weekend. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm about 2.5 hrs away from the tatoo, so not quite close enough to say hi to her for you lol!

yeah, i got faint lines at 8 dpo and then visible lines at 9 dpo - both on sd tests. i never got ic lines until 12 dpo ish. 

i have a good feeling for you this month! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm about 2.5 hrs away from the tatoo, so not quite close enough to say hi to her for you lol!
> 
> yeah, i got faint lines at 8 dpo and then visible lines at 9 dpo - both on sd tests. i never got ic lines until 12 dpo ish.
> 
> i have a good feeling for you this month! x

Yes a bit too far away. :haha:

I thought it was something early like that. If I can scrape up enough I'll invest it in 2 SD's. :thumbup: I've just got ic's and one digi upstairs waiting. 

I was thinking about if I did get pregnant this cycle and it would be great as we'd have our 12 week scan in november so we'd have a nice xmas (if everything goes ok) and then :baby: in May. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck this morning Jeffsar. I hope you've already started with labour but if not I hope the induction makes today the day you meet your :baby:. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

sorry you got sent home yesturday jeffsar,i hope it all started again for you last nite,i'm sure baby will be here today :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How are we all this morning? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs i'm good just off to buy my youngests uniform,1 more week and they are back to school


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebs i'm good just off to buy my youngests uniform,1 more week and they are back to school

Awww bless him! Can't wait to be doing stuff like that. Xxx


----------



## erin7707

Morning girls! Jeffsar, so sorry to hear they turned you away.. I can't wait to hear your labor story and if i was right on the babe being a girl!


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi ebs i'm good just off to buy my youngests uniform,1 more week and they are back to school
> 
> Awww bless him! Can't wait to be doing stuff like that. XxxClick to expand...

Before you know it you will be ebs and you'll wonder where all the time has gone


----------



## ebony2010

I wonder how Jeffsar is getting on. Hope she's getting ready to bring her baby home. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## erin7707

how long will she have to stay in the hospital?


----------



## mamadonna

If she's had the baby late on today she'll probably be home by lunch time tomorrow .it will all depend on how she's feeling


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> If she's had the baby late on today she'll probably be home by lunch time tomorrow .it will all depend on how she's feeling

Yeah they don't keep you in long no do they? If you have your baby early in the day don't they send you home after 6 hours or something? :shrug:

Hope she's ok. Can't wait to hear if she's had a girl or a boy (I'm still sticking with girl) and how they are both doing. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah ebs your in and out so quick these days,even when i had zakk after a c section i was only in 2 days
i cant wait to hear from here and see pics of baby:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yeah ebs your in and out so quick these days,even when i had zakk after a c section i was only in 2 days
> i cant wait to hear from here and see pics of baby:happydance:

2 days! :wacko: 

I know. I'm so excited too. :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i hope her hubby can pop on if jeffsar cant i'm dying to kno whether its a boy or girl,still swaying towards boy but it will be lovely for them to have a little girl


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i hope her hubby can pop on if jeffsar cant i'm dying to kno whether its a boy or girl,still swaying towards boy but it will be lovely for them to have a little girl

I know! :happydance: Come on Jeffsar... :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

I'm anxious too!! You guys get to come home a lot earlier than we do.. we have to stay at least 48 hours after giving birth!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> I'm anxious too!! You guys get to come home a lot earlier than we do.. we have to stay at least 48 hours after giving birth!

I think it used to be more like that Erin years ago but with money and staff cuts they just keep you in for a few hours then you're out. xxx


----------



## erin7707

oh wow!! scary! lol, it's nice not to have to be in the hospital but I was kinda glad to have the extra hands and the nurses helping me the first couple days since I was a new parent! :)


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> oh wow!! scary! lol, it's nice not to have to be in the hospital but I was kinda glad to have the extra hands and the nurses helping me the first couple days since I was a new parent! :)

Yeah, I think unless there is a problem your just signed out after a few hours. It is scary how quick you're let home though. :wacko:

How are you doing Erin? Any news on the house renovations? Is your LO looking forward to being a big sister? xxx


----------



## erin7707

We have hired a contractor, who should be starting on the remodel in about a week or so.. so that's a step in the right direction at least! haha. 

The other day Lexi was standing in between my legs in front of me while I was sitting in the chair and she was really close to my belly, so I told her to say hi to her baby sister Lilah in mommy's belly, and she said "Hiiii" and then she said she wanted to see her.. :) But when I told her the baby kicked and punched to say hi, Lexi then said she wanted to kick my belly, and hit it... haha. so I need to find a different way to tell her that Lilah is saying hi rather than kicking and punching/hitting. lol. :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

Aww bless her... Lilah and Lexi are adorable names. :cloud9: Good job she told you and didn't just whack her back. :haha:

Ooh how exciting that the house remodel is going to start!!! At least you have been through it before with other areas of the house so you know what to expect and its contained a bit more in the basement. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

:happydance:BLUE:happydance:

:cloud9:

Well girls, after 20 MINS of labour my beautiful boy, Riley was born! quite an ordeal, lots to tell you all but not much energy just now to do it! basically, they had no staff again, so i asked them to just break my waters and see if that worked and BAM 14 mins of contractions and 6 mins to get him out! i lost a lot of blood and tore, but he is here, 8lb 3 oz and perfect! 

i'll come back on later and give the full version, but for now, i am enjoying my time with my boys!! x
 



Attached Files:







S1230017.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ebony2010

Awww Jeffsar! Congratulations! :happydance:

He is gorgeous and l love the name you chose. :cloud9:

I can't express how happy l am for you and thank you so much for coming on so soon to update us. :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

thanks ebs, the name wasn't actually on our list but we think he suits it!

i had him yesterday, 6.04pm but couldn't get on to update you in the hospital. 

can you believe after all those growth scans etc. he was a normal size?! it must just have been too much food, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

I know. I thought you were going to have a 10 pounder! :wacko:

You'll have to look at your Mary reading and see if she got anything right. :haha:

How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

she said boy, but apart from that nothing else was right, lol! 

i'm good - tired, but over the moon. when they broke my waters they were full of blood so there was a mad panic - they still don't know why...... it all happened so fast that his head was out when i was only 4 cm dilated - so i have a fairly bad tear which needed a good few stitches - but it's all worth it to have him here. 

i'll do a full birth story when i get the chance! x


----------



## ebony2010

I'll save my money on a labour reading then. :haha:

I bet you are knackered but it must be amazing to have him here after everything you went through and all that time. :cloud9: I bet Taylor is one proud big brother too. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

he really is, he is totally in love with him already - and he's only 24hrs old! 

i'll pop on tomorrow when i have caught up with sleep xx


----------



## ebony2010

Ok. Well you go and try to get some sleep and enjoy being the proud Mummy of 2 gorgeous boys!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## erin7707

awww jeffsar!!!!! :cloud9: Congratulations!!! He is so gorgeous! Guess I was wrong on my prediction! darn! lol 
Enjoy yourself, can't wait to hear your labor story :)


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations jeffsar he is absolutely gorgeous .:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Still so excited that we have our 1st baby since we started this thread. :cloud9:

I'm also excited that l had a huge temp spike this morning! :happydance: I figured out that if l fell pregnant this cycle I'd be 20 weeks on my previous EDD. Fx'd. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I have everything crossed for you hun


----------



## erin7707

holy temp spike ebs! looking good!! fx'd!!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> holy temp spike ebs! looking good!! fx'd!!!

haha Thank you! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How are we all this morning? 

Well I have my CD21 blood test tomorrow (7dpo tomorrow) and my benefits assessment tomorrow which I am dreading. :grr:

On a brighter note though... I got a faint 2nd line this morning on an ic and I feel like I have my morning sickness back. Its madness. :wacko: I'm only 6dpo. :dohh: Trying to assume its just clomid and the line was a fluke but its so hard to not get my hopes up. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning 
What a great start to the week!!!

CONGRATULATIONS JEFFSAR FAMILY!!!

your little man is perfect and so cute, you said all along boy didnt you!

and love the name.

Cant believe we have our first baby how exciting.

Ebs - thats great chart is looking brill and you have had a temp did today which looks like implantation!!! How exciting. How are you feeling about this cycle? 

Hows everyone else? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Britt :hi:

Not long now till your baby boy makes his appearence. Its so exciting now we have our first baby. :cloud9:

I'm feeling good about this cycle. I've felt really sick all morning, temps are good but green handled ic gave me a faint time but blue handled ic didn't and they are meant to be both 10mui. :shrug: not sure what is real and what is clomid but hopefully it is a sign of things to come. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi Britt :hi:
> 
> Not long now till your baby boy makes his appearence. Its so exciting now we have our first baby. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm feeling good about this cycle. I've felt really sick all morning, temps are good but green handled ic gave me a faint time but blue handled ic didn't and they are meant to be both 10mui. :shrug: not sure what is real and what is clomid but hopefully it is a sign of things to come. :thumbup: xxx


yep they can be confusing these tests!

stick with it are you testing every day or every other day now??

i read that icky feelings are a sign of implantation as well so all looks good to me, i am excited for you x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt :hi:
> 
> Not long now till your baby boy makes his appearence. Its so exciting now we have our first baby. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm feeling good about this cycle. I've felt really sick all morning, temps are good but green handled ic gave me a faint time but blue handled ic didn't and they are meant to be both 10mui. :shrug: not sure what is real and what is clomid but hopefully it is a sign of things to come. :thumbup: xxx
> 
> 
> yep they can be confusing these tests!
> 
> stick with it are you testing every day or every other day now??
> 
> i read that icky feelings are a sign of implantation as well so all looks good to me, i am excited for you xClick to expand...

Thanks. I'll probably test every day now. xxx


----------



## Antsynewlywed

how do you get predictions???


----------



## ebony2010

Antsynewlywed said:


> how do you get predictions???

Psychic Star & Gail (Psychic123) are on ebay. Thats a good start. X


----------



## jeffsar

Hi girls, sorry i've not been on to update you all; i've been spending time with my boys and catching up on some zzzzz's! 

well, where to start....
As you know, i was all hyped up to be induced on the friday only to be left sitting in a waiting room for 5 hours without even being assesed before being told i had to go home as no staff to look after me :growlmad:

i was mad, so on the way home i went past my own maternity unit and spoke to my MW who suggested doing a sweep on the off chance it would start things off and i could deliver there that night. she found i was already dilating and she could seperate the membranes so off i went home praying i went into labour that night, but no such luck! so, off to aberdeen in the morning.

saturday morning got to aberdeen matty at 9am and got given a bed straight away - but no-one came to see me by lunchtime! i was told it would be later on that i was seen and so was getting really upset. when mw came, she said there was 8 women in front of me so it would be tomorrow (sun) before they would break my waters :cry:

but, she then examined me and said - 'oh, you may not need to wait, you are 4com dilated and favourable!' so with that she sent me off to walk around and up stairs etc. the exam must have edged things forward as at 5.30pm i had a contraction, and BAM, that was the start of it!

the contractions instantly were 2 mins apart and 1.5 mins long, so i hobbled to the mw and told her i thought baby was coming - she must have took one look at me and trusted my instincts as she said, ok hun, lets get you to delivery!

i was wheeled round to labour ward, given gas and air and they broke my waters - which is when all hell broke loose! my whole amniotic fluid sac was full of fresh blood! the alarms went off, steven was told to prepare for theatre and they tried to get me back into the chair - but my body was bearing down and pushing baby out - i was still only 4cm! they got me halfway to theatre when i felt an almighty push, and i begged them to check me, so she stopped in the corridor, pulled my pants to the side and she screamed 'she's right, baby's head is almost out, no time for theatre!!' and with that i was put into the first room we came to.

i was just onto the bed when i felt the next contraction, and the head was out, and less than a minute later, the final push...

:cloud9:6.04pm, 34 mins after first contraction and 24 mins after waters breaking, baby Riley was born. 53cm long and 8lb 3oz :cloud9:

i was seen by doctors who have no idea why i bled so much - they origianlly thought the placenta had ruptured but when it was delivered it was complete and in tact, and i have no internal injury so there is no clue on the blood......

as i was only 4cm dilated, i tore pretty bad 2nd degree with 8 stitches, but hey, we are both fine so that's the main thing.

it was quite an ordeal, and a long road to get there, but it was worth it to complete my family.

i have attached a pic of me and my boys below taken an hour after delivery; i'll put better pics of Riley on - where you can see his face properly and how cute he is - tomorrow as i'm downloading the new ones tonight xxx
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mamadonna

aw wow jeffsar you dont hang about girl do you lol...

well done you must be on :cloud9:

you have 2 gorgeous little boys there.

i cant believe it all happened so quick for you...congratulations to you all xx


----------



## jeffsar

Thanks Mama!!

I know, it was so fast - i barely had a chance to breathe, lol! 
i am very lucky, i have two gorgeous healthy boys and couldn't be happier - well, i'd be happier withour all the stitches, lol! 

how are you? x


----------



## mamadonna

wont be long and you'll be all healed hun,i have good days and bad,still waiting for my appointment:shrug:


----------



## jeffsar

can you chase them up?? i hope it's not long for you hun x


----------



## mamadonna

was thinking of giving them a call,i suppose it cant hurt,i just wanna be back to normal,i started slimming world today so thats something else to think about i guess


----------



## jeffsar

i would; can't hurt to nudge them along!

i am giving myself two weeks to chill out then i'm back to weight watchers - too scared to weigh myself just now! x


----------



## mamadonna

lol,give ursel sometime first


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar... thanks for sharing. I actually cried reading that. :blush: I think as a group we have been through so much together and its overwhelming that Riley is really here. I am soooo happy for you and your family. :cloud9: Taylor looks such a proud brother on that photo! :flower:

Mama... SW might be a good distraction for you whilst you wait. :thumbup: Are you still going to the gym?

Erin & Britt... :hi:

AFM... have you seen my chart? :wacko: Ooooh I might treat myself to some SD tests on friday when I get my money. :haha:
I'm off for my CD21 blood test this morning and then I've got my benefits assessment this afternoon which I am dreading! :nope::nope: xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone

CONGRATS JEFFSAR

you must be on cloud 9 at the min with your 2 boys :cloud9:

Taylor must be such a proud big brother.

Cant believe how quick your labour was!!! can you send me some of that dust please lol

how is everything with baby sleeping, feeding etc is everything going okay??

ebs - chart still looking great, are you still testing?? you need to post us a pic every day of your test so we can see the lines getting darker and darker

Mamadonna - i would defo chase it up, i think with situations like this they expect you to because you want to get things moving, good luck on the weight loss as well that will be a good distraction and make you feel good.

erin - how are you??

AFM - i have the dreaded piles they must have started yesterday! i have never had them before so i didnt knwo what was going off but i went to the docs last night and she confirmed it, so she has given me some tablets and some medicine. But she said they should clear up quickly. So now i need little man to hold out until i have got rid of these cos apparantly they can bleed really bad in labour.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... awww bless you. I've never had them either but I've heard they can be horrible. I hope they clear up soon. :hugs:

Mama... I agree with the other ladies. I'd chase them up as I'd worry they'd forgot me and you never know they might slot you in quicker. :thumbup:

I didn't test this morning as I got up and just thought well I'm only 7dpo and am I just getting false hopes etc... My chart does look amazing though. :haha: and I'm feeling sick again today, bit of heartburn. :wacko: Oh I could so convince myself I'm up the duff. :haha: I might test in a bit if I can hold it long enough. :winkwink:

Been for my day 21 blood test this morning. Hope I get the results quickly. I'm assuming that I won't find out anything unless I need to up the clomid dosage but to be honest I'd be surprised with my chart and stuff if it isn't working well enough. xxx


----------



## britt24

thanks the nurse said they will clear quickly so lets hope, im glad its not something i suffer with regular and that it is only pregnancy i dont think i could up with them for long lol 

and i have totally forgot until just, it is my baby shower tonight!! it has come around so quickly i cant wait havent got a clue whats happening i have just got to be there for 7 so i will take pics and load them on to show you all tomorow x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thanks the nurse said they will clear quickly so lets hope, im glad its not something i suffer with regular and that it is only pregnancy i dont think i could up with them for long lol
> 
> and i have totally forgot until just, it is my baby shower tonight!! it has come around so quickly i cant wait havent got a clue whats happening i have just got to be there for 7 so i will take pics and load them on to show you all tomorow x

I think they are meant to be common in pregnancy aren't they? Anyway hope they go away quick. 

:happydance: for baby shower tonight! How exciting. :happydance: Can't wait to see the pics and see what lovely goodies you get for your little boy. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thanks the nurse said they will clear quickly so lets hope, im glad its not something i suffer with regular and that it is only pregnancy i dont think i could up with them for long lol
> 
> and i have totally forgot until just, it is my baby shower tonight!! it has come around so quickly i cant wait havent got a clue whats happening i have just got to be there for 7 so i will take pics and load them on to show you all tomorow x
> 
> I think they are meant to be common in pregnancy aren't they? Anyway hope they go away quick.
> 
> :happydance: for baby shower tonight! How exciting. :happydance: Can't wait to see the pics and see what lovely goodies you get for your little boy. :cloud9: xxxClick to expand...

yes they are, they come when baby is pushing down, and also when you are constipated as well, so i am hoping it is baby pushing down and getting ready.

do you think you will give in and test today ? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Yes probably. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry you have piles britt,totally horrendous!things us women put up with eh?but all so worth it in the end.

i so hope all has gone well this afternoon ebs and i think you should:test: lol,sorry not trying to be pushy or anything!!(honest):blush:

hi jeffsar hope ur not to sleep deprived:hugs:

:hi:erin,hope all is well with you 

think i mite have to phone hospital,i'm not the most patient of people to start with lol but this is doing my head in...sw is going well i think lots of yummy food,i like cooking nice yummy stuff so enjoying it so far,i could kick myself cos all that weight i lost with ww has piled back on :dohh:


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> so sorry you have piles britt,totally horrendous!things us women put up with eh?but all so worth it in the end.
> 
> i so hope all has gone well this afternoon ebs and i think you should:test: lol,sorry not trying to be pushy or anything!!(honest):blush:
> 
> hi jeffsar hope ur not to sleep deprived:hugs:
> 
> :hi:erin,hope all is well with you
> 
> think i mite have to phone hospital,i'm not the most patient of people to start with lol but this is doing my head in...sw is going well i think lots of yummy food,i like cooking nice yummy stuff so enjoying it so far,i could kick myself cos all that weight i lost with ww has piled back on :dohh:

Hi 
thanks they arent nice but hoping they will clear soon. and yes all worth it.

let us know what they say when you have spoken to them. 

i have never done slimming world, how does it compare to ww do you think you will prefer it? what made you go for that instead of ww? x


----------



## mamadonna

when i went to the gym i noticed that it was on in the same sports centre so i thought i'd go up and take a look,it so happened that i kno the girl who is taking it,so its a big help if i am stuck...

you dont have to weigh anything with sw,ur limited to a portion of milk or cheese etc a day thats ur healthy a's and fibre is ur healthy b's,certain cereal/breads they are the only thing really that i need to measure,for breakfast you can have as much bacon beans toms mushrooms 2 eggs its all classed as free,as much pastas and rices,meats are all free this is all on an extra easy day....basically if you devide ur plate in2 2 thirds and 1 thirds,on the 1 third it would be ur veg salad extra the rest would be made up of ur free stuff i.e meats or eggs beans,the list goes on..

or they still do the red and green days which are mostly meats on red days and veg pasta etc on the green

i hope that makes sense lol,they have a web site you can have a look at 

ur muller yogharts are free as is ur fruit


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> when i went to the gym i noticed that it was on in the same sports centre so i thought i'd go up and take a look,it so happened that i kno the girl who is taking it,so its a big help if i am stuck...
> 
> you dont have to weigh anything with sw,ur limited to a portion of milk or cheese etc a day thats ur healthy a's and fibre is ur healthy b's,certain cereal/breads they are the only thing really that i need to measure,for breakfast you can have as much bacon beans toms mushrooms 2 eggs its all classed as free,as much pastas and rices,meats are all free this is all on an extra easy day....basically if you devide ur plate in2 2 thirds and 1 thirds,on the 1 third it would be ur veg salad extra the rest would be made up of ur free stuff i.e meats or eggs beans,the list goes on..
> 
> or they still do the red and green days which are mostly meats on red days and veg pasta etc on the green
> 
> i hope that makes sense lol,they have a web site you can have a look at
> 
> ur muller yogharts are free as is ur fruit



yeah it sounds good, i was just going to go back to ww cos thats what i have always done, but sometimes it is nice for a chance to try something new isnt it. So i might look into that before i decide what to do.

it sounds very similar to the no count that ww used to do, and that used to work for me, but then they got rid of that x


----------



## mamadonna

eeek just spoke to my consultants secretary,both my consultant and surgeon have not long been back from hols(how dare they take holidays lol)

anyway she is gonna email the surgeon so looks like i mite hear very soon:wacko::mail:mind you starting to feel reeeeaaaalllly nervous now:argh:


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> when i went to the gym i noticed that it was on in the same sports centre so i thought i'd go up and take a look,it so happened that i kno the girl who is taking it,so its a big help if i am stuck...
> 
> you dont have to weigh anything with sw,ur limited to a portion of milk or cheese etc a day thats ur healthy a's and fibre is ur healthy b's,certain cereal/breads they are the only thing really that i need to measure,for breakfast you can have as much bacon beans toms mushrooms 2 eggs its all classed as free,as much pastas and rices,meats are all free this is all on an extra easy day....basically if you devide ur plate in2 2 thirds and 1 thirds,on the 1 third it would be ur veg salad extra the rest would be made up of ur free stuff i.e meats or eggs beans,the list goes on..
> 
> or they still do the red and green days which are mostly meats on red days and veg pasta etc on the green
> 
> i hope that makes sense lol,they have a web site you can have a look at
> 
> ur muller yogharts are free as is ur fruit
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it sounds good, i was just going to go back to ww cos thats what i have always done, but sometimes it is nice for a chance to try something new isnt it. So i might look into that before i decide what to do.
> 
> it sounds very similar to the no count that ww used to do, and that used to work for me, but then they got rid of that xClick to expand...

they reckon its good to kno both so when ur body sticks at 1 weight on say ww give ur diet a change and start sw it will kick start ur diet again


----------



## ebony2010

Mama... how dare they go on holiday!!! At least you know why you haven't heard anything and hopefully that email will hurry him up when he gets back. :thumbup: Love the new pics. What a cutie. :cloud9:

My assessment went ok but I was a nervous wreck. Just got to wait now.

When I used to go to WW meetings I used to talk to some of the women who had been on every diet going and alot had done WW, then gone to SW and then back to WW. :haha: I think its whats works for you best. I like the controlled part of WW and knowing how many points I can have but i know some people hate weighing stuff and working out points. I've had friends on sw and I could never get my head round it but I'm stuck in my WW ways. :blush: Britt... if you did the no points on WW then you should probably like SW. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebs - TEST!!!!!
britt, sorry about piles - not fun.... how you feeling apat from that? have fun tonight xx
mama, so glad you called - hopefully you'll get your apt. soon.
erin, how you doing hun?

afm - i'm still on cloud 9! Riley is so good, breast feeding easily and sleeping for good stretches after feeds. Taylor seems to have adjusted really well too so things are good in our house right now! x


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance::happydance:i am so happy for you jeffsar,sounds like everything is going good!!!

ur bound to be a nervous reck ebs but its over now hun,take a deep breath.....i think i will give it a few weeks see what i think cos i am also stuck in ww so this is all new,but we'll see


----------



## mamadonna

oh and thats gypsy ebs


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar :hi:

Glad to hear Riley is settling into the family nicely and breastfeeding so well. I never knew breastfeeding could be such a nightmare until my friend had a prem baby and had such a struggle. She was gutted when she had to give up in the end. My sister made it look so easy and when I mentioned it to her she was "Oh its such hard work and you really have to stick at it." I was like... Why do people make it looks so easy? I want to breastfeed but I'm glad I know how hard it can be so if I fail then I won't feel so bad iykwim?

Oh forgot to say I did test. :haha: Blue handled hpt said bfn and the green one had a very faint line. :dohh: Someone on my journal said it could be an opk labelled wrong as its green but I'm not sure what to think now. :shrug: I'll test again tomorrow. Its still very early. I'm only 7dpo today. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

it is still early some people dont get a positive till af is late!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> oh and thats gypsy ebs

Awww... :cloud9:

As for WW. With the new points system you eat less every day than the old so if my weight sticks too long I pig out for a day and it starts to move again. :haha: SW might suit you better though. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> it is still early some people dont get a positive till af is late!

Thats true. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

we'll see i suppose it doent hurt to try,i like cooking new stuff so it will give me something to do lol.i would like to shift about half a stone at least be4 i have my op


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> we'll see i suppose it doent hurt to try,i like cooking new stuff so it will give me something to do lol.i would like to shift about half a stone at least be4 i have my op

You'll lose that pretty fast expecially with a new diet. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hopefully


----------



## jeffsar

i think i will go look at the slimming world website, might be a nice change....!

ebs, 7dpo is still really early - not even i got my bfp then, and i was super early! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i think i will go look at the slimming world website, might be a nice change....!
> 
> ebs, 7dpo is still really early - not even i got my bfp then, and i was super early! x

I know.... I just hate waiting. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> i think i will go look at the slimming world website, might be a nice change....!
> 
> ebs, 7dpo is still really early - not even i got my bfp then, and i was super early! x

just made a lovely chicken tikka for tea,all free and i'm stuffed lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> i think i will go look at the slimming world website, might be a nice change....!
> 
> ebs, 7dpo is still really early - not even i got my bfp then, and i was super early! x
> 
> just made a lovely chicken tikka for tea,all free and i'm stuffed lolClick to expand...

You're a SW pro already! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i have started chatting on a slimming world thread,there is a girl on there that has just had her 1st weigh in and she lost half a stone how amazing is that!!!


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls! Sorry, I hate when I forget to check the thread! i get one email notifying me of a new post on our thread and if I accidentally delete it then I forget and think that must be no one is chatting on here! So I missed a lot today! 

Jeffsar, your birth story is amazing! That labor is soooo quick! I'd really like some of that dust too please! I pushed for 2 hours and 20 minutes with Lexi!! :wacko: 
Britt- is piles also hemorrhoids? I am going to be TMI here, but I got one towards the end of my pregnancy with Lexi, and almost 3 years later it's still there! It doesn't itch or anything though, but I think it has turned into more of a skin tab.... I'm going to see if while I'm numbed down there for this delivery if they can just cut it off for me.... lol. :haha: K, sorry to be gross :winkwink:

ebs, when I was stalking the pregnancy testing thread they said a lot of ppl got evaps on the green handled IC's? But you are still EXTREMELY early to be testing! Your chart is insane!! I'm FX'd for you!!!! 

mama, Doctors shouldn't be allowed to take vacations! :) haha, I hate that too... but hopefully you'll get your answers soon! I understand you'd feel nervous now though.. 

AFM- nothing new! Still feeling fat and getting the nightly feeling of food stuck in my throat/heartburn and my bras all dig into me.. But Lilah puts me to sleep every night by doing a little dance in my belly every night.. She's a bit of a night owl! Hopefully that'll change when she's actually born... :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Mama... that sounds like SW really works well for that lady. :thumbup:

Erin... sorry to hear the heartburn thing is still a pain.

AFM... I'm starting to think it could be evaps like Erin said on the green ic's. I've done one this morning and got the faintest of lines again but still not dark enough to see if it has colour or take a photo for you ladies. :dohh: I'm getting sick of the 2ww now. :brat: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ah ebs i feel for you hun but ur near the end now,and i'm sure you'll see a lovely bfp soon:thumbup:

erin i love the name lilah,sorry to hear about the heart burn,it sucks!!!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How are we all? 

Jeffsar... I've been thinking... how about we all pile round to your house for a nice baby snuggle with Riley? :haha: Britt is only one junction down on the M1 and we could pick up Mama on the way. It would just be Erin who would have to fly in. :haha: Aaaaahhhh I can but dream. Hope he's being good for his Mum.

Britt... hope all goes well with the midwife this morning.

Erin & Mama... hope you 2 are ok too.

AFM... fab chart still but bfn on ic's. :dohh: Thinking of popping into town in the morning for some better tests. Was going to get superdrug tests as they are cheap but Boots have FRERs on BOGOF. :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!

i think that's a lovely idea! mama is reasonably close but it may be a bit of a trek for erin! 

Riley is fab, very good and settled. i have him sitting in the sunroom at a window just now as he has a wee touch jaundice - nothing to be worried about but he needs natural light! i have been really unorganised with pictures, haven't gotten round to downloading yet.... he is changing already, looks so much like Taylor did we he was born now.

i would def. go get SD - i swear by them! by 10dpo they should give you a good idea if bfp or bfn.

how's everyone been, i have been finding it hard to get on?! 

oh, i think i will be joining SW too - i tried to join ww again but they won't let me for 6 weeks, whereas sw you can join now, and they just give an allowance for bf'ing! so, i will go on tuesday to start and then get my ticker up = i'm too scared to weigh myself! x


----------



## jeffsar

here's a pic i just took - sleeping like a baby! x
 



Attached Files:







Riley.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ebony2010

Awww bless him. You'll have to post a pic of Taylor as a baby and one of Riley so we can compare.

I've not had any problems getting on today. :shrug:

Thats a shame they make you wait with ww. Isn't it so you can get the go ahead from your midwife or something? Good luck with SW. I'm not surprised they let you join straight away as they let you diet all the way through pregnancy. Good luck with the weigh in too. You've done well resisting this long. I'd be like Britt.... weighing myself all the way through. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> here's a pic i just took - sleeping like a baby! x

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

What a sweetheart!!!!! I can actually see how similar he looks to Taylor already. They must have similar features. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

thanks ebs, i quite like him! 

no, i meant i'm finding it hard to get on as i have so much to do, lol!! 

i'm nervous about being unfaithful to ww, i do think it's a fab diet, but i can't wait six weeks! plus, sw has a plan for breast feeding, so i think it will work out ok.

have you ever tried it? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> thanks ebs, i quite like him!
> 
> no, i meant i'm finding it hard to get on as i have so much to do, lol!!
> 
> i'm nervous about being unfaithful to ww, i do think it's a fab diet, but i can't wait six weeks! plus, sw has a plan for breast feeding, so i think it will work out ok.
> 
> have you ever tried it? x

Aaaah I see. :haha: yes, I bet you are so busy with riley and all the stuff that comes with babies. :thumbup:

I have never done SW as with the old plans of red and green days would never have worked for me. I'm a veggie but I struggle to find veg i like so it would have been a nightmare for me. I've heard great things about it though and I think its meant to be good if you don't want to really like your calorie counting and restricting yourself. I'm too stuck in my ways with ww to change though. :haha: I think because you already know your portions from ww then you'll be fine. :thumbup:

Right off to sort out my lunch and DH's.

Talk to you later. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi 

Jeffsar - how are you and little man?

he is soo cute!!

just updated my journal but i will update on here as well, midwife is unsure if baby has turned so she is checking again on tuesday and if she thinks he is wrong way still she is going to get me in for a scan to check, so after next friday if he is i could be in for a c section any time after then.

also sugar in my urine so i have to have that tested again on tuesday and if still showing, go to the hospital for tests on that.

so we will see

hi ebs xx


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon:wave:

jeffsar ur lil man is so gorgeous:happydance:

i could kill 2 birds with 1 stone call in to see jeffsar then up a bit further to catch up with my sil's

chart looking great ebs defo think you need a better test:thumbup:

good luck with sw jeffsar i'm quite enjoying it,you could always see how you go then when you get to the 6 weeks if u werent happy u could go back to ww,i was reading in my book how you can do it through pregnancy and bf so thats good to know:thumbup:

i hope ur lo turns britt,would you be bothered about a c section?

:hi:erin

afm just been to the gym,swim and sauna steam room feel rather refreshed,also got a letter off the hospital,nearly passed out with excitement but alas it was only my t3 and t4 levels from last blood test,which the doc says has improved that is why he has asked me to start taking my thyroxine tablets


----------



## erin7707

ebs, you should post pics so we can squint with you :)

mama- the gym sounds quite relaxing actually! And glad to hear your levels are improving! :thumbup:

jeffsar- Riley is soooOoOOOo adorable!!! If you still have the books from WW from before you could just follow the food plan for 6 weeks before you go to meetings? 6 weeks will fly by with a little one, and I'm sure weight will keep dropping without you even thinking about it! 

britt- Hopefully your appt on Tuesday goes a little better! and hopefully your bub will get in the right position before then! FX'd!


----------



## ebony2010

Mama.. glad you are enjoying the gym but boooo for the letter getting your hopes up. I hope you get some news from the hospital soon.

Erin... the tests I've taken are either blank or have a dodgy grey looking line on so I'm going to maybe invest in some frers.

Britt.... come on :baby:, turn for Mummy!!!!

Jeffsar... :hi:

AFM... I know this is going to sound silly but all yesterday I totally doubted my chart and thought it was just the clomid making my temps high and therefore giving me a great looking chart but false hope. Today my temp went up but the tests said bfn. Then after lunch I was thinking about it and I just got this feeling that this really could be it and for once I could imagine myself holding my own baby. Sounds nuts but you know when people say "You just know" well I'm hoping that today was my moment. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

britt, i really hope bubs is still the right way round. how do you feel about a section?
ebs, i hope it's your month, i really do.
erin, how is the heartburn? i took great pleasure in throwing away the last of my Maalox today, lol! 
mama, sw is daunting as i've never done it, but the bf'ing plan sounds like a good idea.
xx


----------



## ebony2010

Evening Jeffsar :hi: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

evening! you've just caught me; i'm off to have a shower and get settled for bed before the night shift begins! 

good luck for testing in the morning! x


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks. :thumbup: Good luck with the night shift. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. :thumbup:

AFM... I got a 2nd line on a cheapy strip test and its pink!!!!!!!!!! These are the blue handled tests that have been blank until today. so I've been into town and got 4 FRERs on BOGOF in boots and I'm armed and ready for POAS action. :haha: I'm going to try and wait until tomorrow but you know me. :dohh:

Here is todays...
 



Attached Files:







P030911_07.43a.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2









P030911_07.43b.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you're all having a good weekend. Mine is a rather dull one... hence why I have spent most of it on BnB. :haha:

Anyway just wanted to update you all after yesterdays test. Woke up this morning to AF and was gutted. It means my lp had shrunk by a day and is now back down to 10 days. :dohh: By lunch the flow has stopped and its just brown. This is exactly how it happened when I got my bfp last time so I'm trying not to get my hopes up but if I'm still just brown spotting tomorrow morning and my temp is still up then I'm testing. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i have everything crossed for you ebs,hopefully its just a baby settling in,your temps are still really high


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i have everything crossed for you ebs,hopefully its just a baby settling in,your temps are still really high

Thanks Mama :hugs: Still just brown spotting and still feel really :sick: Roll on tomorrow. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i have everything crossed hun,i'll be checking b4 i go to work

finally got some good news yesturday i got my smear results back and they are clear for the 2nd time in a row so wont need 1 for another yr:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i have everything crossed hun,i'll be checking b4 i go to work
> 
> finally got some good news yesturday i got my smear results back and they are clear for the 2nd time in a row so wont need 1 for another yr:happydance:

Thats great news Mama. Congrats. :happydance: Its about time you had some good news. Xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Well my temp is still up and still just brown spotting but BFN on a FRER. Meant to be taking clomid tonight if it was AF but no idea what to do now. :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry you still dont know 1 way or another,if this is baby just implanting now you wont get a pos test just yet,i would leave it a few days hun :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

I think its AF just a very weird on that comes on in fits and starts. :nope: Gutted but I've done my crying, eaten my chocolate and I'm in the process of picking myself up and starting again.

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!

ebs... so sorry to hear the witch got you.. early even! :nope: Not nice! Did you start the clomid or are you still waiting? I saw your chart said heavy flow for yesterday and medium for today.. Maybe you needed just one practice round on clomid for your body to get used to it, and then the next round will be yours!! :) FX'd!!!

mama, great news!!! That must be so nice to hear! Congrats! 

britt-- how are you doing??? How did your bedrest go and your dr's appt the next day??? I'm worrying because you haven't stopped in! 

jeffsar- How are things being a mommy to two? I'm nervous! It's going to be different for us though because Taylor is older and more mature than my daughter will be.. eeeex!


AFM- things are fine here, about to head to my dr's appt for my glucose test to test for gestational diabetes and have my 28 week appt... we go every 2 weeks for appts from now on.. I'm in the last trimester already! Time is flying!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!
> 
> ebs... so sorry to hear the witch got you.. early even! :nope: Not nice! Did you start the clomid or are you still waiting? I saw your chart said heavy flow for yesterday and medium for today.. Maybe you needed just one practice round on clomid for your body to get used to it, and then the next round will be yours!! :) FX'd!!!
> 
> AFM- things are fine here, about to head to my dr's appt for my glucose test to test for gestational diabetes and have my 28 week appt... we go every 2 weeks for appts from now on.. I'm in the last trimester already! Time is flying!!

Thanks Erin. I need to change my chart to heavy now today. Its ridiculously heavy actually but I've heard clomid can change AF's and although it is really heavy its not painful so that not too bad. I started the clomid again last night so here goes round 2. :haha:

Good luck at your doctors appointment. :happydance: for the last trimester. where does the time go? :wacko: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi everyone :hi:

Hope everyones ok today. I've had a rough couple of days as AF came and I did not cope well with it at all. I really got my hopes up. :nope: Anyway its CD3 today so I'm getting back on my feet and trying to think positive about the month ahead.

So.... as you are my readings buddies.... I had a look through my current readings yesterday and this is what I have at the moment...

Gail: September 2011 conception :blue: 

Panrosa: September 2011 conception :pink: & give birth June 2012

Psychic Star: :pink: sees December as a happy time possibly after a scan.

So obviously if I fall pregnant this cycle it would be a September conception and I'd be due mid June 2012. Also I would hit 12 weeks at the very end of November so I'd probably have a scan early December and that would tie in with Stars prediction too. :thumbup:

So just to round it off and to give me a bit of extra hope I ordered a £3 update from Mary where she reads for you again and sees what dates she sees now. If she says any other month than September I will of course disgard it. :rofl:

I know it sounds silly but I didn't want to put this in my journal as some people don't really like the readings but I know we all met here because of them and have a good giggle with them. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

If it wasn't for the readings we would have never started talking.all saying the same date there ebs so that's gotta be good


----------



## erin7707

Ebs, that all sounds like good news to me!! Fx'd!!!
My doc appt went well, measuring 28.5 weeks so pretty close to accurate!


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies. I hope Mary gets back to me soon. :happydance:

Yeah Mama... If it wasn't for those readings this thread wouldn't exist!

Erin... Glad your appointment went ok and you're measuring spot on. 

Hope Britts appointment went ok @ Jeffsar is busy cooing over Riley. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

evening ebs how you feeling?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> evening ebs how you feeling?

Hiya Mama. :hi: I'm ok thanks. Just waiting for my DH to come home from his garage. 

How are you? Any news? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

no nothing yet:dohh:

i really dont think it will be much longer,i just got my copy of the letter that my consultant sends to my doc 2 days ago...theres never no rush:coffee:lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> no nothing yet:dohh:
> 
> i really dont think it will be much longer,i just got my copy of the letter that my consultant sends to my doc 2 days ago...theres never no rush:coffee:lol

Oooh lets hope its just a matter of days now until you hear something then. No, they never rush do they? :wacko: I suppose we are just numbers to them. :dohh: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

yep just a number,i wish i had the means to go private!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yep just a number,i wish i had the means to go private!

I know... bet we'd still moan but at least we'd moan at waiting a few weeks instead of a few months. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

:haha: lol very true


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone 

Sorry i havent been on, been sorting last things out with hubby and getting him prepared just in case. I have got to go to hospital tomorrow to have the glucose tol test and also have little man scanned to see if he is breech cos nurse thinks he is. And if my glucose comes back that i cant tolerate as well they will only let me go to week 28 29 so could be here early then we though.

Erin - third tri!!! Its going so fast 

mama - good news about your test really pleased

Ebs - i am glad your feeling a bit better now, and i have a theory for this cycle anyway, one out one in so your bfp will defo be this month!!

Xx


----------



## jeffsar

morning girls!!!

sorry i've been awol but life with a 5 year old at school and a newborn is hectic, lol!!
loving being a mummy to 2 so i am not going to complain!

ebs, sorry af got you, but remember i had one af to clear my system then bfp - britt' s theory is right in my opinion!

britt, good luck - hope bubs isn't breech for you x

erin - third tri, wow - time has gone so fast!!!

mama - you need to chase up hospital if you haven't heard by next week - we need you and ebs to join baby club! x


----------



## britt24

Hi Jeffsar

How are you and your boys??

is little one still being good?

xx


----------



## mamadonna

Im gonna Chase them up again next week jeffsar.im sick of waiting now!


Britt i hope lo has turned not long for you now 

hope everything ok with u ebs,just think in a week or so opks will start.

Hope ur well erin!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Britt... I hope tomorrow isn't too bad at the hospital and you get some good news. Are you worried or not bothered either way if you have a c section and baby comes early? I hope he turns anyway and at least they are looking after you by sending you. :hugs:

Jeffsar... I bet you do have your hands full with a new born and all the school runs etc. :wacko: Good to see you on here when you can though.

Mama... I'd chase them up to. At least if they can give you a date then you can count down to it and know how long you have to wait instead of being left in limbo. :wacko:

Erin... :hi:

AFM... i had a phone call from the FS's assistant and my blood tests showed that the dose of clomid I'm on at the moment (50mg) is doing its job and to stay on the same dose. Good job really because I'm already on day 3 or taking them again. :haha: I think I'd have cried if they'd have told me to take a higher dose. The side effects are awful and I imagine the more you take the worse they get. :wacko: It will all be worth it though. :thumbup:
We're off away camping tomorrow until Sunday. The weather looks like its going to be cloudy and wet most of the weekend but it will be nice to get away and distract myself for a few days. Plus when I get back I'll be on CD8 so halfway to ovulation. :happydance: I will try and pop on over the weekend if I can get a signal on my phone to see how you got on Britt. xxx


----------



## britt24

Thanks 
im not too bothered about having a section, its just although it is always a possibility you dont expect it going that way, so you prepare yourself for a natural birth all my bags sorted etc for a natural. Then tomorrow i coud get a week to prepare for a section mentally and re pack with more stuff, and cos i dont know for defo i dont want to do that now if you know what i mean.

after tomorrow though either way i will know for sure so can get more prepared in my head.

Mamadonna - i would defo chase them upxx

ebs - hope you have a great weekend away, and will be good timing when you get back in your cycle like you say 

i will pop on tomorrow late afternoon or fri morning with an update on tomorrow xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Thanks
> im not too bothered about having a section, its just although it is always a possibility you dont expect it going that way, so you prepare yourself for a natural birth all my bags sorted etc for a natural. Then tomorrow i coud get a week to prepare for a section mentally and re pack with more stuff, and cos i dont know for defo i dont want to do that now if you know what i mean.
> 
> after tomorrow though either way i will know for sure so can get more prepared in my head.
> 
> Mamadonna - i would defo chase them upxx
> 
> ebs - hope you have a great weekend away, and will be good timing when you get back in your cycle like you say
> 
> i will pop on tomorrow late afternoon or fri morning with an update on tomorrow xx

I know its not the way you wanted it but at least you will get a week or so to prepare and sort out work etc. It must be weird too to be pregnant for so long and you must get used to being pregnant iykwim so when they give you that date and its showtime it must still be quite a shock to the system. :wacko:

I will check the thread on friday then and see how you got on. 

Thanks... I am looking forward to going away athough I'd got a couple of summery max dresses for the weekend off ebay and now its going to be dreary and rain. :dohh: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> im not too bothered about having a section, its just although it is always a possibility you dont expect it going that way, so you prepare yourself for a natural birth all my bags sorted etc for a natural. Then tomorrow i coud get a week to prepare for a section mentally and re pack with more stuff, and cos i dont know for defo i dont want to do that now if you know what i mean.
> 
> after tomorrow though either way i will know for sure so can get more prepared in my head.
> 
> Mamadonna - i would defo chase them upxx
> 
> ebs - hope you have a great weekend away, and will be good timing when you get back in your cycle like you say
> 
> i will pop on tomorrow late afternoon or fri morning with an update on tomorrow xx
> 
> I know its not the way you wanted it but at least you will get a week or so to prepare and sort out work etc. It must be weird too to be pregnant for so long and you must get used to being pregnant iykwim so when they give you that date and its showtime it must still be quite a shock to the system. :wacko:
> 
> I will check the thread on friday then and see how you got on.
> 
> Thanks... I am looking forward to going away athough I'd got a couple of summery max dresses for the weekend off ebay and now its going to be dreary and rain. :dohh: xxxClick to expand...


yeah thats exactly how i feel, cos although got due date its still any day rather than right on this day pregnancy ends and you have a baby just seems strange lol 

but ebs it is still going to be warm have you a little cardi you can wear over them, remember it is still summer so you will look lovely on them x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yeah thats exactly how i feel, cos although got due date its still any day rather than right on this day pregnancy ends and you have a baby just seems strange lol
> 
> but ebs it is still going to be warm have you a little cardi you can wear over them, remember it is still summer so you will look lovely on them x

Yes it is weird to get a definate day. Exciting though. :winkwink:

Yeah I've got a few little shrugs/cardis and a lightweight jacket because like you say its not going to be cold just a bit wet. I might take my dresses and some warmer clothes as back up so I'm not caught short. Its weird because we go to this show every year and its usually so hot I can't bare it and I get so burnt even if I hide in the shade. :dohh: xxx


----------



## britt24

yes dress for the season i always do even if it is raining, i like to make most of my summer clothes so wear them no matter what lol

i have been very brave today, i have had all my hair cut off, it was half way down my back and is now betwee my chin and neck. I love it though but was scary when my sister was cutting it off and showing me what she had cut off lol.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yes dress for the season i always do even if it is raining, i like to make most of my summer clothes so wear them no matter what lol
> 
> i have been very brave today, i have had all my hair cut off, it was half way down my back and is now betwee my chin and neck. I love it though but was scary when my sister was cutting it off and showing me what she had cut off lol.
> 
> xx

OMG!!!!!! I bet that was so scary. My hair is about level with my elbows. :wacko: I bet it looks fab though and must feel so nice all newly cut and styled. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! Anything new going on?


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi: 

Well l'm just sat in the camper having a cuppa and thought l'd pop in for an update.

Britt.... Hope you got on ok at the hospital yesterday. Xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Well l'm just sat in the camper having a cuppa and thought l'd pop in for an update.
> 
> Britt.... Hope you got on ok at the hospital yesterday. Xxx


Hi 

can we ask for some sun please cos i need to put my washing out! 

everything went great thanks ebs, we got there and had our scan and little man is right way head down and facing inwards which was great. He is measuring about 38 - 39 weeks at the min so a bit ahead lol

then i went for my glucose test and they said that they will ring before this morning if there was anything they were concerned about if not then i can just carry on and forget about it, and guess what nothing yet. So looking like everything back on track and just got to wait now hopefully 3 or less weeks to go, but if it is longer i dont mind now i know everything is okay x


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

hows everyone been?

i'm still busy, but loving it!
i've just ordered my thank you cards - how cute are they, pic attached!!!

britt, glad lo is behaving!
mama, any news from docs?
erin, how's bump coming along?
ebs - happy camping!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







Riley[3].pdf
File size: 296.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls! Jeffsar reminded me... I took a bump pic but keep forgetting to post it here!
I'm on my phone at work now.. hopefully i can remember to do it later!

Britt, sooo glad to hear things are ok!!


----------



## mamadonna

Jeffsar those cards are gorgeous 

i phoned hospital yesterday im no farther forward,they have told me 2 give it another wk,my mam has become quite poorly with the meds we are on the,she now has high alone pressure and cholesterol,they are also worried about her bone marrow :cry:


----------



## erin7707

aww geez mamadonna... I hope everything is ok!


----------



## erin7707

Here are the 28 week bump pics!!


----------



## jeffsar

erin - your bump has grown loads!! plus, hope you don't mind me saying, but your boobies have gotten huge!!! lol x

mama, so sorry about your mum - you need to go back to docs with her and demand they do something - and at the same time tell them you are sick of waiting!! x


----------



## erin7707

ha! The boobs have always been huge, but they have gotten 'fuller' since being prego.. :) 

I have to post a comparison to see for myself if I've grown a lot, and I guess you're right about that one! wow! 

Here is 26 weeks


and 28 weeks


maybe it's because it's a more close up shot? haha.. :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

ur bumps coming along nicely erin


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama, hows your weekend been? xx


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar,its been good,my eldest turned 19 today so diet right outta the window but i'm not worried....much lol


----------



## jeffsar

oh, happy 19th to James!!

i bet he still feels like your baby....

i am joining slimming world this tues so i will let you all know how i get on and what the damage is, lol - but, i tried on my skinny jeans today, size uk 10 and they fit!!! i do have slight muffin top, but they are on - very happy!!


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone!!!

Sorry i have been on for a few days, i dont know were all the time is going lately, i dont seem to have any. So god knows how i will go on when i have little man to sort as well lol.

Erin - great bump pics!!! defo grown a lot!

Mamadonna - so sorry to hear about your mum i hope they get something sorted out for her soon , and for you :hugs:

Jeffsar - Them cards a sooooo cute i love them, thats a great idea to have the photos on them. How are you and your little boys?

Ebs - how was the camping trip?? 

AFM - still same, no blumming signs or niggles i just want something to tell me it wont be long lol xx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> oh, happy 19th to James!!
> 
> i bet he still feels like your baby....
> 
> i am joining slimming world this tues so i will let you all know how i get on and what the damage is, lol - but, i tried on my skinny jeans today, size uk 10 and they fit!!! i do have slight muffin top, but they are on - very happy!!

he does still feel like my baby lol,i;m dreading my weigh in not been good at all this weekend..it would have been rude not to have some birthday cake!!

getting ur size 10 jeans on is brilliant jeffsar well done to you,it took me ages lol


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Sorry i have been on for a few days, i dont know were all the time is going lately, i dont seem to have any. So god knows how i will go on when i have little man to sort as well lol.
> 
> Erin - great bump pics!!! defo grown a lot!
> 
> Mamadonna - so sorry to hear about your mum i hope they get something sorted out for her soon , and for you :hugs:
> 
> Jeffsar - Them cards a sooooo cute i love them, thats a great idea to have the photos on them. How are you and your little boys?
> 
> Ebs - how was the camping trip??
> 
> AFM - still same, no blumming signs or niggles i just want something to tell me it wont be long lol xx

hi britt i am sure it wont be much longer now,i know it feels like ages but 3 weeks will fly over:thumbup:

are you gonna get a bump pick put on b4 you have ur little man?


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Sorry i have been on for a few days, i dont know were all the time is going lately, i dont seem to have any. So god knows how i will go on when i have little man to sort as well lol.
> 
> Erin - great bump pics!!! defo grown a lot!
> 
> Mamadonna - so sorry to hear about your mum i hope they get something sorted out for her soon , and for you :hugs:
> 
> Jeffsar - Them cards a sooooo cute i love them, thats a great idea to have the photos on them. How are you and your little boys?
> 
> Ebs - how was the camping trip??
> 
> AFM - still same, no blumming signs or niggles i just want something to tell me it wont be long lol xx
> 
> hi britt i am sure it wont be much longer now,i know it feels like ages but 3 weeks will fly over:thumbup:
> 
> are you gonna get a bump pick put on b4 you have ur little man?Click to expand...


Thanks Mamadonna, tbh this last month or so seems to be flying by so i am hoping this last few weeks will. Its just when everyone says any day now, you kinda want to believe it but i know i will be sat here at 42 weeks lol 

yes i will get a pic on, on friday i cant see anything happening before then.

before anything starts like the show or the bh or the contractions, can you remember anything that happened before all this to show labour was coming? 


how are you today? any plans x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> can we ask for some sun please cos i need to put my washing out!
> 
> everything went great thanks ebs, we got there and had our scan and little man is right way head down and facing inwards which was great. He is measuring about 38 - 39 weeks at the min so a bit ahead lol
> 
> then i went for my glucose test and they said that they will ring before this morning if there was anything they were concerned about if not then i can just carry on and forget about it, and guess what nothing yet. So looking like everything back on track and just got to wait now hopefully 3 or less weeks to go, but if it is longer i dont mind now i know everything is okay x

I'm so glad everything went ok. I checked my email on my phone and saw the post for your journal so it was nice to know how you'd got on and not have to wonder all weekend. 



jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> hows everyone been?
> 
> i'm still busy, but loving it!
> i've just ordered my thank you cards - how cute are they, pic attached!!!
> 
> 
> xx

Those cards are lovely. :cloud9: xxx



mamadonna said:


> i phoned hospital yesterday im no farther forward,they have told me 2 give it another wk,my mam has become quite poorly with the meds we are on the,she now has high alone pressure and cholesterol,they are also worried about her bone marrow :cry:

Oh Mama... your poor Mum. :hugs: I really hope they can do something for her quick to turn the situation around. Like Jeffsar said, just keep going back and putting pressure on them to get you both sorted out, sadly it takes being a pain in the arse with them to get things speeded up. :hugs:



erin7707 said:


> Here are the 28 week bump pics!!

Erin.... you are looking fab! :thumbup:



mamadonna said:


> hi jeffsar,its been good,my eldest turned 19 today so diet right outta the window but i'm not worried....much lol

Happy belated birthday wishes. It would have been wrong to not indulge on his birthday. :haha: xxx



jeffsar said:


> i am joining slimming world this tues so i will let you all know how i get on and what the damage is, lol - but, i tried on my skinny jeans today, size uk 10 and they fit!!! i do have slight muffin top, but they are on - very happy!!

Good luck with Slimming World. :thumbup: Sounds like you won't be there long getting back into your size 10 jeans already! :wacko: Are you waiting until then to weigh yourself? xxx

AFM... had a great weekend. The weather was mostly sunny and warm all weekend with one awful downpour that we got caught in on Saturday night. :haha: Just what we both needed though as we've not done much this year. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

It sounds like u had a lovely wknd ebs,just what u needed


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> It sounds like u had a lovely wknd ebs,just what u needed

Yes it was lovely.

How's your Mum? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

She's ok thanks ebs.she feels much better now


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> She's ok thanks ebs.she feels much better now

Thats great news. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone

Just got back from midwife, and guess what!! baby is fully engaged :happydance: i cant believe it she said he is ready. And also whilst i was there she said i see your getting bh aswell, and i was like am i??? lol

but she said they were defo bh and my stomach was going hard, i was assuming that was just baby moving to front but she said they were bh. So i am hoping these are all good signs something might happen soon.

hows everyone else?xx


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... that is great news!!!! :thumbup: I've heard other ladies on here about the stomach going hard and it being BH. How exciting... not long now! :happydance:

I'm ok thanks. Just checked my unlucky dips for last weeks 2 lottery draws and won £10 on each!!! :happydance: I never win anything and I am so skint this week that it is a god send. :haha: Maybe our run of bad luck is changing? :winkwink: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Britt... that is great news!!!! :thumbup: I've heard other ladies on here about the stomach going hard and it being BH. How exciting... not long now! :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Just checked my unlucky dips for last weeks 2 lottery draws and won £10 on each!!! :happydance: I never win anything and I am so skint this week that it is a god send. :haha: Maybe our run of bad luck is changing? :winkwink: xxx

thanks its made me really excited! although i know it could still be a couple of weeks, at least he wont turn now and could be any day.

i have just replied on your journal but well done im really pleased for you :happydance: x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt... that is great news!!!! :thumbup: I've heard other ladies on here about the stomach going hard and it being BH. How exciting... not long now! :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Just checked my unlucky dips for last weeks 2 lottery draws and won £10 on each!!! :happydance: I never win anything and I am so skint this week that it is a god send. :haha: Maybe our run of bad luck is changing? :winkwink: xxx
> 
> thanks its made me really excited! although i know it could still be a couple of weeks, at least he wont turn now and could be any day.
> 
> i have just replied on your journal but well done im really pleased for you :happydance: xClick to expand...

I am so excited for you!!!! Its just a matter of time now. :happydance: I bet you are constantly looking for signs now.... :haha: It'll be like the 2ww but with labour at the end instead of AF. :haha:

Thanks... I just need a bfp to top it off now. :thumbup: I'm predicted a bfp this cycle so fingers crossed. :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Britt... that is great news!!!! :thumbup: I've heard other ladies on here about the stomach going hard and it being BH. How exciting... not long now! :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Just checked my unlucky dips for last weeks 2 lottery draws and won £10 on each!!! :happydance: I never win anything and I am so skint this week that it is a god send. :haha: Maybe our run of bad luck is changing? :winkwink: xxx
> 
> thanks its made me really excited! although i know it could still be a couple of weeks, at least he wont turn now and could be any day.
> 
> i have just replied on your journal but well done im really pleased for you :happydance: xClick to expand...
> 
> I am so excited for you!!!! Its just a matter of time now. :happydance: I bet you are constantly looking for signs now.... :haha: It'll be like the 2ww but with labour at the end instead of AF. :haha:
> 
> Thanks... I just need a bfp to top it off now. :thumbup: I'm predicted a bfp this cycle so fingers crossed. :happydance: xxxClick to expand...



thanks, like i said this month one baby in and one baby out thats what is going to happen, so what date would you test to get a bfp this month then lets work it out?x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thanks, like i said this month one baby in and one baby out thats what is going to happen, so what date would you test to get a bfp this month then lets work it out?x

Yep... bfp time for me and then for Mama. :thumbup:

AF would be due October 2nd so I'll be testing late September, about 2 weeks time? :wacko: 

I am sooo sick of not being pregnant. :haha: When we were at that show I was continuously eyeing up prams and stuff and I'm obsessed with twins because I'll have up to a 10% chance on clomid. :dohh: So I look at the prams and go "I'll have that one if its just the one baby and that one if theres twins." :rofl: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> thanks, like i said this month one baby in and one baby out thats what is going to happen, so what date would you test to get a bfp this month then lets work it out?x
> 
> Yep... bfp time for me and then for Mama. :thumbup:
> 
> AF would be due October 2nd so I'll be testing late September, about 2 weeks time? :wacko:
> 
> I am sooo sick of not being pregnant. :haha: When we were at that show I was continuously eyeing up prams and stuff and I'm obsessed with twins because I'll have up to a 10% chance on clomid. :dohh: So I look at the prams and go "I'll have that one if its just the one baby and that one if theres twins." :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

wow that would be spot on, my due date is 2 weeks on friday!!!

and does it seem like you see more pregnant people and prams as well, i used to think that whilst we were ttc i seemed to see far more x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> and does it seem like you see more pregnant people and prams as well, i used to think that whilst we were ttc i seemed to see far more x

Yeah... you seem to notice every pram and pregnancy bump whichever way you turn. :haha: I have to say I do like looking at prams whilst we're at shows. Because some of them are in really uneven fields it really shows which are best and which just shake and giggle the babies all around. :haha: I've started spotting alot more Silver Cross surfs this last month aswell. :thumbup: The shop down the road had 2 in the window, the pink and the green. They look fab.... always look as I drive past. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls!!!

britt, congrats!! Riley didn't engage fully until labour day - he was 3/5ths for weeks!
ebs, bfp will come this month i really think so.
mama, how is your mum?
hello erin!

well, life is busy but fab - Riley is still feeding well and is sleeping 5 hrs. feeding, then another 4 hr stretch in the night so i can't complain.

i weighed in today - i'm 1st 9lbs heavier......... yukk! nevermind, was worth it - see below some updated pictures! i am aiming to have it off by christmas - wish me luck! x
 



Attached Files:







R.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2









S1310003.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ebony2010

Aww lovely photos Jeffsar and what a good boy letting Mum sleep that long at night. :cloud9:

You can definately lose that weight be xmas. Its less than 2lbs a week so totally do-able! I think you did well only gaining that much. Did you weigh yourself before you went into labour?

Yep this is my bfp cycle. The psychics say so and it means l'd get past my 12 week scan by xmas. :happydance: :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

thanks ebs, i think he is starting to fill out and look more like his brother!

nope, didn't weigh myself, was too scared, lol! day one of dieting today though and i'm motivated so we'll see how long it takes!

have you managed to dtd this month? x


----------



## ebony2010

How was your 1st SW meeting?

Not DTD yet. Its only CD10 and l don't ov till CD16 so we'll start soon but not too soon as l don't want DH to burn out too early. :wacko: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How are we all today? 

I have a cold. :grr: Hoping it passes quick ready for DTD or I'm going to be one unattractive mess. :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs, sorry you have the cold :( 
i am feeling good today - Riley slept from 11pm to 5am!! i couldn't believe it, but am very grateful, lol! 

how's everyone else? x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi ebs, sorry you have the cold :(
> i am feeling good today - Riley slept from 11pm to 5am!! i couldn't believe it, but am very grateful, lol!
> 
> how's everyone else? x

Thanks.... I'm downing lots of orange juice for vitamin c. Need to fit and well for :sex:. :thumbup:

Wow! Riley is so well behaved sleeping that well for you. :thumbup: When I wish for my bfp I'm going to wish for a clone of Riley. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Sorry i have been on for a few days, i dont know were all the time is going lately, i dont seem to have any. So god knows how i will go on when i have little man to sort as well lol.
> 
> Erin - great bump pics!!! defo grown a lot!
> 
> Mamadonna - so sorry to hear about your mum i hope they get something sorted out for her soon , and for you :hugs:
> 
> Jeffsar - Them cards a sooooo cute i love them, thats a great idea to have the photos on them. How are you and your little boys?
> 
> Ebs - how was the camping trip??
> 
> AFM - still same, no blumming signs or niggles i just want something to tell me it wont be long lol xx
> 
> hi britt i am sure it wont be much longer now,i know it feels like ages but 3 weeks will fly over:thumbup:
> 
> are you gonna get a bump pick put on b4 you have ur little man?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Mamadonna, tbh this last month or so seems to be flying by so i am hoping this last few weeks will. Its just when everyone says any day now, you kinda want to believe it but i know i will be sat here at 42 weeks lol
> 
> yes i will get a pic on, on friday i cant see anything happening before then.
> 
> before anything starts like the show or the bh or the contractions, can you remember anything that happened before all this to show labour was coming?
> 
> 
> how are you today? any plans xClick to expand...

some ladies have a good clean out(so to speak lol) you may get a sudden burst of energy too


----------



## mamadonna

hi ladies feel like i aint been on in a while i do keep checking up on my phone tho...

britt not much longer hun, i really dont think you will go full term hun:happydance:

jeffsar riley is adorable and i can see that he is like his big brother already...and what a good baby letting you sleep all them hrs:thumbup:

ebs i have everything crossed this month for you hun,i really hope this is it for you,and then that only leaves me lol and goodness knows when it will be me,cant see it being anytime in the near future:nope:

erin i hope ur keeping well:hugs:

no development here for me,i phoned hospital last friday and was told to leave it another week b4 i get back to them,my mam feels much better thank you all for asking :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Mama... only one more day till you can ring the hospital again and chase up whats happening. :thumbup: I hope you get some answers this week. Its all the hanging around and waiting that makes it feel so much worse I think. If you just had a date for the op then you could count down to when you ttc again. 

Hope everyone else is ok this morning. :thumbup:

AFM.... my cold has got worse today and ended up getting up early as my furbaby was up early barking so I didn't temp. Had been sleeping with my mouth open too so I could breathe so it wouldn't have been accurate anyway. :shrug: Hoping opks come today. Only 4 days to ov. :happydance: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone 

Jeffsar - Riley is so so so cute, and gosh cant you tell who his brother is! and i really hope our little man follows Riley's sleeping patterns lol

mamadonna - so glad your mum is feeling better, 1 more to go until you can ring the hospital i really hope they can update you more!! , and thanks for that i keep getting burst's of energy actually and then doing jobs etc around the house but nothing else is happening lol, i hope he makes an early appearance but if not only 2 weeks tomorrow to wait 

Ebs - not long until ovulation, sorry to hear you dont feel well, hope your cold clears up soon for you 

erins - how are you?

afm - COME ON BABY I NEED YOU TO COME OUT NOW!!!! and thats it really for me lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Aww Britt.... Sounds like it won't be too long but it must be frustrating having everything ready and just waiting now. Ugh waiting is so frustrating. :grr: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Aww Britt.... Sounds like it won't be too long but it must be frustrating having everything ready and just waiting now. Ugh waiting is so frustrating. :grr: xxx


i just want to see him now, but on the other hand it is going fast now so hopefuly the next 2 weeks will if we go to term, i am just ready to finish work as well, i havent had a day off all year cos i have been saving my hols so i can have 6 weeks maternity and 4 weeks hol, so i dont loose any more and i am getting tired now.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Aww l bet you are knackered. Its a shame you can't have a week off to yourself before Freddy appears to just relax and have a bit of me time. :hugs:

Will you be going straight back to work after 10 weeks? What will you do, have someone to help you at home after that so you can work and still have Freddy-time. Xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Aww l bet you are knackered. Its a shame you can't have a week off to yourself before Freddy appears to just relax and have a bit of me time. :hugs:
> 
> Will you be going straight back to work after 10 weeks? What will you do, have someone to help you at home after that so you can work and still have Freddy-time. Xxx


well it works out that i will go back in the new year so i get a bit longer off, then i am having childcare at home so i can be here with him as well, unless he is super good then i wont need the childcare lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Sounds like a great plan xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Omg Omg lol,i have my date to c my surgeon.not this Monday but next!!!:wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Omg Omg lol,i have my date to c my surgeon.not this Monday but next!!!:wacko:

:happydance: I am so happy for you!!!! You'll finally be talking to the man himself and getting the ball rolling!!! Really happy for you. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

thanks ebs i am so so nervous,i have had a few ops but never nothing like this,i think its because its on my neck


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> thanks ebs i am so so nervous,i have had a few ops but never nothing like this,i think its because its on my neck

Awww you'll be fine. :hugs: I know it must be worrying but just try to think about after the op and ttc again. :hugs: xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning Everyone

Mamadonna - thats great news i am so pleased for you!!! :happydance:

hows everyone today? cant believe it is friday again another week over and closer.

AFM - no updates really no pains no signs nothing just sat here waiting :coffee: 

but longest i will have now is 3 weeks xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

I'm ill. :cry: M cold has got even worse today and I feel like death warmed up. Meant to be starting BDing tonight. :dohh: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm ill. :cry: M cold has got even worse today and I feel like death warmed up. Meant to be starting BDing tonight. :dohh: xxx

ahhh poor you sorry you feel so crappy :hugs:

i know it not be most romantic way tonight with how you feel, but just see it as something you have to do rather than pushing boat out, and just get it done quickly so it covers your days xx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls, sorry I've been MIA, just been busy and haven't had anything new to post!

mamadonna, that is so exciting! I know it's definitely scary to go through surgery, but you will be back to normal afterwards and able to carry on with ttc! :thumbup:

ebs, so sorry you're feeling sick :( I see you even have a fever! I definitely agree with britt though, just to bd tonight so that you're covered even though you might not feel the best! good luck!! I see you have EWCM, so that's a good sign that at least your body is still doing what it's supposed to even though you're ill! 

britt- hope he comes soon for you! I know it's scary just to wonder all day long if you're feeling anything... :wacko: drives you crazy! :) Good luck!

jeffsar- hope you're enjoying your 2 boys :) 

afm- nothing new to report here!


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm ill. :cry: M cold has got even worse today and I feel like death warmed up. Meant to be starting BDing tonight. :dohh: xxx

so sorry ur feeling ill ebs,get some olbas oil,i swear by it,u can also get the bubble bath,it works a treat,hot lemonade and paracetamols,a few cans of red bull and you'll be good to go lol:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Mamadonna - thats great news i am so pleased for you!!! :happydance:
> 
> hows everyone today? cant believe it is friday again another week over and closer.
> 
> AFM - no updates really no pains no signs nothing just sat here waiting :coffee:
> 
> but longest i will have now is 3 weeks xx

hot sex hot curry,run up and down the stairs lol...
3 weeks is nothing,we all do a lot of waiting around on this thread:coffee:


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies. Well I have cold and flu tablets, lemips, menthol sweets and a decongestant thing you spray up your nose. I'm also drinking loads of fluids and keeping warm even though I'm boiling. :haha: Die cold die :rofl: I'll try the bubble bath later. Might be a good one to do tonight before bed time. :winkwink:

Got a bit of EWCM last night and wanted DH to DTD but he just looked at me like I was nuts. :haha: I think he doesn't want to catch my cold but tonight I will be taking no prisoners. :haha: Doing opk's and the 2nd line is very clear but not positive yet. I think clomid makes them a bit darker in general. :shrug: I'll probably not ov for 3 days yet though.

Mama... I am still so excited that you have an appointment to see the surgeon. :happydance: I have been hoping and hoping that you just at least get a date so work towards. :hugs:

Britt... can't wait to hear about you trying all the old wives tales to get Freddy here sooner. :haha:

Jeffsar & Erin... :hi: xxx


----------



## britt24

thanks ladies, yes i am going to be trying everything i think, although sex is a little difficult, last time we just ended up laughing cos was so difficult so wasnt very romantic lol. i have had frsh pineapple got another to eat today bounced on my ball for ages last night.

so curry it is then this weekend i think!

x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> thanks ladies, yes i am going to be trying everything i think, although sex is a little difficult, last time we just ended up laughing cos was so difficult so wasnt very romantic lol. i have had frsh pineapple got another to eat today bounced on my ball for ages last night.
> 
> so curry it is then this weekend i think!
> 
> x

I imagine it must be weird knowing :baby: is between you too. :haha: I really don't think my DH would dare try it especially knowing baby is there as it would freak him out. :dohh: Then again this is the man who thinks that he will turn up at the hospital to a freshly washed baby and no nappy changing. :haha:

With pineapple, I think its the core thats the most important part. I say this because pineapple juice is recommended for implantation and when I researched it, it said not to eat the core as it can cause your uterus to contract. Don't quote me on that though... :haha: also you might want to look into vitamin c too. I think that can cause contractions. :shrug: what would we do without google ey? :haha: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!!

ebs, sorry you are feeling so crappy - hopefully ypu can still fit in some bding!!!
mama - so glad you got your apt!!! things ca finally move forward for you x
erin, hope bump isn't making you too uncomfortable x
britt, you are now at the stage where i gave birth! i was 38 + 1 when Riley was born, so it's any day now. rough sex and ball bouncing - get to it girl! 

afm, i am just loving life with my bpys, and getting ready to move! we visit singapore in dec to organise house etc, but everything here needs sorting first - riley and taylor are having passport pictures tomorrow! x


----------



## erin7707

britt- I have also heard of going for a drive on bumpy roads, and getting a foot massage - they have reflexologists out there that do massages, usually just a normal massage person, and they know certain reflexes around the ankle/foot area that can induce labor! 

ebs- lol, i love how your DH thinks thats how things happen :) 

jeffsar, I figure you've told your family you're moving? How did they take it?


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!!!
> 
> ebs, sorry you are feeling so crappy - hopefully ypu can still fit in some bding!!!
> 
> afm, i am just loving life with my bpys, and getting ready to move! we visit singapore in dec to organise house etc, but everything here needs sorting first - riley and taylor are having passport pictures tomorrow! x

Thanks Jeffsar. :thumbup: Temp has gone down today so I'm hoping that is a sign I'm on the mend. DH was a star last night and we started the BDing. :happydance:

How exciting! Are you looking forward to this new exciting life? A new life and a new man (ok boy) in your life. :haha: What more could a girl ask for? :winkwink: xxx



erin7707 said:


> ebs- lol, i love how your DH thinks thats how things happen :)

Erin... he hates hospitals and avoids them so he thinks my Mum will be there for the messy stuff and then he just swans in as the proud Dad to hold the baby when its all over. He is actually scared of needles and hospitals but I will be dragging him in there with me kicking and screaming. :haha: He's one of those though that says he's not bothered about kids when their babies but I know once he has his own baby in his arms he'll just melt. :cloud9:

Mama... 1 day nearer your appointment! :happydance:

Britt... any sign of Freddy? :haha:

AFM... yep we started BDing last night. Aiming for CD13 (check :haha:), CD15 and CD17 as I usual Ov on CD16. I've got a couple of predictions (Gail & Panrosa) that say this is the cycle and if I did get my BFP then I'd have a 12 week scan in December before xmas which is what Star predicts. Sooo this IS the cycle. :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebs, that sounds like perfect planning, and I really hope your readings come true!!! :) :) FX'd!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> ebs, that sounds like perfect planning, and I really hope your readings come true!!! :) :) FX'd!!!!

Thanks Erin. :hugs: Me too! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Mine is fairly quiet, just waiting for this cold to go away and get the BDing done. :coffee: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi everyone!

erin - yes, we told everyone, and although they are sad we are leaving they are really happy for us too. so, it's all go now! trying to get everything sorted now by Jan....... we must be mad!

ebs, how you feeling?

britt - any signs of Freddy making an appearance?

mama, how long until consultant now?

afm, just running about trying to get organised and being a mum to my boys - i am getting tired, lol! 

oh, and i had my first weigh in today - 7lbs off in the first week! only 1st 2lbs to go........... x

here's an updated pic for you all of the boys xx
 



Attached Files:







boys[1].jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar :hi:

Your boys are just gorgeous! :cloud9: They look so alike too. From the photo it looks like they have all the same features so Taylor has a miny-me! :winkwink:

You have soooo much to organise. :wacko: It must be so exciting though.... what an opportunity!!! 

I'm feeling ok thanks. Just waiting to ov. Its usually today but I've had no EWCM today and my temp seems too high so I'm POAS and thinking it could be tomorrow. :thumbup: I've got a good feeling about this cycle. :happydance: 

Oh and well done on the weight loss! You'll be back to your pre-pregnancy weight in no time!!! xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi all...
wow jeffsar well done on the weight loss thats fab!!!

your 2 lil boys are adorable you must be so proud,i must try and round my lot up 1 day and get a pic put on

where is little freddy lol,tis about time he was here lol

ebs i hope you ov soon and you feel better

hi erin hope all is well with you


----------



## erin7707

aww jeffsar, your boys are too adorable!! great job on the weight loss! 

ebs, I hope you Ov soon!! FX'd for you! :)

mamadonna, how are things with you?


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone!!

Jeffsar that picture is soo sweet, i am proud for you, you have 2 perfect little boys.

Hows everyone else??

Afm i keep getting pains but they just keep going off and leading to nothing so god knows what is happening, when they come on i am just sat praying for them to get worse lol sounds funny that i am actually wishing pain to come lol

Xx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i must try and round my lot up 1 day and get a pic put on

Yes Mama, you must! :thumbup:



britt24 said:


> Hows everyone else??
> 
> Afm i keep getting pains but they just keep going off and leading to nothing so god knows what is happening, when they come on i am just sat praying for them to get worse lol sounds funny that i am actually wishing pain to come lol
> 
> Xx

Come on Freddy! Out you come! :haha:

AFM.... I'm having a baaaaad day again. :dohh: DH had stomach ache and felt ill last night so wouldn't DTD, my opks are still negative and I have no idea what my temps are doing. :wacko: And I just went out to run a few errands and I appear to have driven over a screw as I've got a puncture. :brat: xxx


----------



## britt24

oh no sorry your having a crappy day ebs. You need a relax day with the sounds of it, have you got a good film you can watch a girlie one? they always make me feel better.

and sorry that hubby isnt feeling well now, this silly illness has messed around with you this month hasnt it stupid thing. Could the clomid affect the tests ??

x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> oh no sorry your having a crappy day ebs. You need a relax day with the sounds of it, have you got a good film you can watch a girlie one? they always make me feel better.
> 
> and sorry that hubby isnt feeling well now, this silly illness has messed around with you this month hasnt it stupid thing. Could the clomid affect the tests ??
> 
> x

Thanks Britt. I'm going to just have duvet day today and feel very sorry for myself. :blush: :haha:

Yes clomid can affect the tests but last month they worked just fine so I assumed this month would be the same. :shrug: You are meant to ovulate 5-10 days after the last clomid tablet and last month was CD16 as usual so spot on the 10 days after rule but this cycle is just weird. I'm half wondering if I've already ovulated but being ill has messed with my temps. :shrug: I've got enough opks for today and tomorrow but I might order some more just in case. Its just really frustrating especially with DH having that cold because it made me feel awful so getting him to DTD will be a nightmare. :wacko: I might have to bribe him with menthal sweets. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

sorry things are a bit crappy at the ebs,i hope u have already o and have already caught the egg hun

not feeling my best at the mo,not quite sure whats the matter just feel really weepy and my my memory has got me so frustraited stupid little things i keep forgetting...i just feel like most of the day i am walking round in a daze,finding so hard to even smile:cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> sorry things are a bit crappy at the ebs,i hope u have already o and have already caught the egg hun
> 
> not feeling my best at the mo,not quite sure whats the matter just feel really weepy and my my memory has got me so frustraited stupid little things i keep forgetting...i just feel like most of the day i am walking round in a daze,finding so hard to even smile:cry:

Thanks Mama :hugs:

I really don't think l've ovulated yet so just a waiting game and trying to get DH to DTD over the next few days.

I'm so sorry you're feeling like that. Could it be the medication you're on for your thyroid? Less than a week until you speak with your surgeon. Hopefully he can book you in quick and get you on the mend. :hugs: xxx


----------



## erin7707

Ebs, being ill could have delayed your O as well. I hope dh gets to feeling better! 
Mama, I hope you get to feeling better as well! Give those boys of yours some cuddled, I'm sure they'll make you feel better :) 
Britt, its scary waiting and not knowing if the little pains will turn into something! But really, any time now! :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

How are you Erin? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi all,counting down the days now,i'm so bloody nervous but i need this done,tried to get in to see my gp today to see if he knows whats up with me,but as per usual i cant get in to see him so i'll just have to wait,not long now*sigh*

any sign of baby freddy yet?????????

any sign of o ebs???shouldnt be too long now


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Mama :hi:

Sorry to hear you couldn't get in to see your doctor but not long until your hospital appointment and you might get better answers there. :shrug: I know its only a few days but I bet it feels like weeks away! :wacko:

No ovulation here yet. :dohh: Its driving me nuts. :wacko: Should have been CD16 and its CD18 today and -ve opk's. DH has now got my cold too so he feels like death warmed up and is not wanting to BD. :dohh: I'm hoping he'll get so sick of me asking him he'll just do it and it will end up well timed. :haha: Thats the plan albeit it a very crap one. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah it does feel like weeks away lol

just nag at him lol,thats what i usual do to get my own way:haha:

o cant be to far away now ebs:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yeah it does feel like weeks away lol
> 
> just nag at him lol,thats what i usual do to get my own way:haha:
> 
> o cant be to far away now ebs:thumbup:

It would feel like weeks for me too. I hate all the waiting around. :wacko:

Yep can't be far away. I think its delayed because I was so ill. I know it was only a cold but it felt like flu at one point and so I think my body has postponed it a bit maybe. :shrug: Also it could be the clomid doing it too. Whichever it is I hope it hurries up. :haha: I've had to order more opks as my stash is running out. :dohh: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

looking at ur chart i would say things are starting to happen,:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> looking at ur chart i would say things are starting to happen,:thumbup:

Thanks. I hope so! xxx


----------



## erin7707

I agree- I think it'll happen soon, you're temps are going lower, which they always seem to do, and your cervix position is moving up... now hopefully you'll start getting your ewcm back and get your + OPK tomorrow so you and DH can BD and it can still be well timed.. I would always have to nag DH too.. :haha:


----------



## erin7707

oh, and btw, I had my 30 week checkup today.. I'm up 24 lbs :cry: But everything else seems to be looking good. Measuring 31 weeks. And things are still fine, still having the heartburn, but that's about it! :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> oh, and btw, I had my 30 week checkup today.. I'm up 24 lbs :cry: But everything else seems to be looking good. Measuring 31 weeks. And things are still fine, still having the heartburn, but that's about it! :thumbup:

Glad your appointment went well. I think you've done well with weight. You'll lose most of that straight away. :hugs: sorry to hear the heartburn is still playing up. :nope: xxx


----------



## erin7707

28 weeks



30 weeks


Lilah is up way higher this time, even the doctor said she was hanging out up top!


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... You look amazing and all bump! :cloud9: I think you can see she's had a growth spurt between pics. :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok this evening. :hi: xxx


----------



## expecting2nd1

Just want to let you guys know about a new psychic roseknows1111. She told me nov for a boy and I also ordered an in depth reading where she told me all about husbands low sperm count and how I should also get my thyroid looked at. I already know about my husbands low sperm count so that was crazy she was able to pick that up! I will be in to have them test my thyroid asap! :) I recommend her though, she is very detailed.


----------



## britt24

hi everyone!!

Hope your all okay mamadonna it will come round quick for you, prob dont seem like it now but it will hope your feeling a bit better today :hugs::hugs:

Ebs defo looks like ovulation might be today or tomorrow for you and i see u dtd last night :happydance: if you could sweet talk hubby for tonight or tomorrow you shoud be spot on! :happydance:

Erin bump looks great and you defo dont look like you have you put weight on anywhere else! I darent weigh me this week lol. 

Jeffsar hope your all okay and enjoying your family time xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Britt... I'm getting so excited for you now with what you said in your journal. :happydance:

Mama... nearly the weekend so not long until your appointment now! :happydance:

Erin... hope you;re ok today and that heartburn is letting up a bit for you. 

Jeffsar... I can't believe Riley is nearly 4 weeks old. :wacko: Where did that time go? :shrug:

AFM... yes I finally got my poorly DH to DTD last night, had another temp drop this morning and loads of EWCM last night so I'm thinking ov day will be today or tomorrow. :happydance: Going to try and DTD tomorrow night too just to cover it and I'm now sat waiting for the postman to bring me more opk's. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

HI Ebs 
Thanks i just need the next stage now lol, i seem to get little signs then nothing else to back them up and lead to anything lol! It just seems weird cos today i feel great and had a full nights sleep again and i thought you felt a bit ill and things just before so i dont know 



great on the dtd and ovulation so excited for you!!! you will be testing and posting your BFP in no time at all xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone,another day closer to monday.really nervous,i woyld just love it if they checked my bloods and all was ok,wishful thinking:dohh:

looks like you have things nicely covered ebs,good luck hun

Britt feeling great can be a sign to.and ur good nights sleep could just be ur body having a good rest b4 it all starts

erin,lovely bump defo looks like you havent put weight in elsewhere

hope u and ur boys are keeping well jeffsar


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> HI Ebs
> Thanks i just need the next stage now lol, i seem to get little signs then nothing else to back them up and lead to anything lol! It just seems weird cos today i feel great and had a full nights sleep again and i thought you felt a bit ill and things just before so i dont know
> 
> great on the dtd and ovulation so excited for you!!! you will be testing and posting your BFP in no time at all xx

Well my friend said she had diarreah one day and then I think she lots some of her plug either the day after or a couple of days after... then things started happening. I don't think you have much longer to wait now but then again I've never had a baby so I'm going on hear-say. :haha:

I hope I am posting a bfp in no time. Britt... I've got a really good feeling about this cycle (especially with the 3 readings that would confirm this cycle :happydance:) and today I've got sooo much EWCM that I really think today is ov day. :thumbup: Postie didn't bring opks today but I feel totally relaxed about it all. :thumbup:



mamadonna said:


> Hi everyone,another day closer to monday.really nervous,i woyld just love it if they checked my bloods and all was ok,wishful thinking:dohh:
> 
> looks like you have things nicely covered ebs,good luck hun
> 
> Britt feeling great can be a sign to.and ur good nights sleep could just be ur body having a good rest b4 it all starts
> 
> erin,lovely bump defo looks like you havent put weight in elsewhere
> 
> hope u and ur boys are keeping well jeffsar

That would be amazing Mama but if you concentrate on the worst case scenario (surgery) then at least if you have to go down that route you'll be prepared. :hugs: It must be scary especially as you have all those boys at home worrying about you. :hugs: If I was you I'd plan the busiest weekend ever so you don't have time to stop and think about your appointment. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Good idea ebs x


----------



## mamadonna

omg girls i am totally FUMING!!!!!!!!

when my sons came in 2nite they brought in a brand new blackberry that they had found,gave it straight to me so i phoned a number on in which said dad,spoke to the boys mam and she was so greatful that it had been found they came and picked it up,then 10 mins later i got a phone call saying that the son had been at football and that the coach seen some1 go in his bag and take it now this maybe so but i know for a fact that my son would never steal,i really think that she was implying this i am so bloody annoyed its unreal,how dare her,i could have just said to my son just keep it,but thats not the type of people we are i would hate to think no1 would return it if it happened to us:grr::grr:


----------



## ebony2010

Oh thats ridiculous. I'd be angry too. Plus what kid would steal a phone then hand it to their Mum? It doesn't make sense either. Some people are so ungrateful. :grr: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Mama... hope you're feeling better today. 3 days to go! :dance:

Britt... any more signs of Freddy making an appearance?

Jeffsar... how is life as a new Mum treating you?

Erin... hope things are still good with you. Any news on the house renovations?

AFM... temp shot up this morning so I think ov was definately yesterday. :thumbup: Got a really good feeling about this.... :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebs, great news - i have a good feeling for you too!!
britt - freddy will be here anytime now - you must be so excited! 
mama - i can't believe the whole blackberry thing - i would have given her a piece of my mind!
erin, your bump is fab - and you are still tiny everywhere else!

afm, riley was weighed today - he is 9lb 6oz! i'm pleased and so is the health visitor - it's a good weight gain for a breast fed baby. he is on the 50th percentile too which is a novelty for us - taylor was always on the 95th and much bigger than all the other babies! 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar :hi:

Glad to hear Riley is doing well and gaining weight well. :cloud9: You must be a very proud Mum. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all,much calmer 2day lol.can't believe its nearly Monday!!

Everything lookin good ebs

good weight gain 4 riley!

Come on freddy,we are all dying 2 meet u 

hi erin hope ur keeping good


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Mama... so glad you sre feeling much calmer. 2 days to go! Its nearly here! :happydance:

Britt.. any sign of Freddy? :shrug:

Jeffsar & Erin... :hi:

AFM... super confused today. :wacko: Had a bit of a temp dip but still above my usual coverline and so I did an opk and it was super dark. :dohh: So poor old poorly DH had to DTD this morning and he's really had enough now so thats it for this month. Just a waiting game now. :thumbup:xxx


----------



## erin7707

oh ebs, seems like you've got it really covered now!! :thumbup: :happydance:

mamadonna, how are you? 

jeffsar, good news about Riley's weight gain! That's great! 

britt, I feel like Freddy is almost here! Are you in labor yet!? You haven't updated in awhile ;) 

afm- house renovations are coming along.. about ready to sheetrock.. then we have tp paint and get the carpet laid and we are set!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi everyone :hi:

Erin... I had to google "sheetrock" as it totally baffled me. I could not figure out what it was but it turns out its what we called plasterboard so it makes perfect sense now. Sounds like its really coming along. Do you plan to have it all done and dusted by the time :baby: is here?

Britt... any sign of Freddy yet? I know I ask this every day. :blush: I think he'll be here any day now. :happydance:

Jeffsar... how is our resident psychic reading thread baby? How are moving plans going too? Do you have to wait till you go over there to have a look round before you can start organising stuff?

Mama... one more sleep till you get answers and dates!!!!! :dance:

AFM.... Well this has been one hell of a cycle and so many times I thought I was ovulating but then yesterday morning after a temp drop I got the darkest opk ever :wacko:. Today is another temp drop but opk is starting to fade now so I think we have finally got to O day! :happydance: 6 days late but we got there in the end. :dohh: All that waiting around better be worth it. :haha: I do have a really good feeling about this month though. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## erin7707

haha, when I wrote sheetrock I wondered if it would be anything that you girls would know of.. oops! :) 
To be honest, I don't know what we're going to do... I plan on having it finished down there, but we have the 2 bedrooms upstairs, and I was thinking we'd have Lilah in a bassinet for the first 3 months so maybe we'd stay upstairs so that we could be up here with Lexi and with the kitchen for us to have to make bottles, etc.. and then make her nursery after 3 months, and transition downstairs.. I really don't know what exactly to do! :shrug:
I'm hoping for a temp rise for you tomorrow am ebs, so you can be sure you've O'd and get the show on the road! :thumbup: Fx'd for you!!


----------



## erin7707

britt! are you in labor!? no updates in 3 days!!


----------



## ebony2010

Yes its a tough one. Could you maybe move your living room downstairs or another room so all the bedrooms are upstairs or would that not work? I think alot of people have :baby: in their rooms up to 6 months sometimes so you have plenty of time to decide and move things around to see what works etc. 

I had no idea what sheetrock was. :haha: Google is great invention! :thumbup:

Yep... that temp needs to go through the roof tomorrow. Its been a nightmare. The other day my temp shot up and I relaxed thinking that ov was done and I could get on with the 2ww but then when it dropped yesterday and I got a really dark opk I was like.. :saywhat: DH has been a good sport but totally had enough :sex: so I need it to be. Fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> britt! are you in labor!? no updates in 3 days!!

I wondered that but I don't think she comes on here over the weekend usually so she might just be busy with DH. I know they were picking up their new car and stuff yesterday so probably busy. I don't think he'll be much longer though. :happydance: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Yes its a tough one. Could you maybe move your living room downstairs or another room so all the bedrooms are upstairs or would that not work? I think alot of people have :baby: in their rooms up to 6 months sometimes so you have plenty of time to decide and move things around to see what works etc.
> 
> I had no idea what sheetrock was. :haha: Google is great invention! :thumbup:
> 
> Yep... that temp needs to go through the roof tomorrow. Its been a nightmare. The other day my temp shot up and I relaxed thinking that ov was done and I could get on with the 2ww but then when it dropped yesterday and I got a really dark opk I was like.. :saywhat: DH has been a good sport but totally had enough :sex: so I need it to be. Fingers crossed. xxx

Well our living room is quite big.. and no doors to close it off.. this was the only option we could come up with for the budget that we had, unfortunately.. the basement will have another living room/play area and a master suite.. so that will be nice. and yes, google is nice, I've had to use it several times for you guys, I didn't know what a pram was, or how many lbs were in a stone... :rofl:
my FX'd for you too!!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Well our living room is quite big.. and no doors to close it off.. this was the only option we could come up with for the budget that we had, unfortunately.. the basement will have another living room/play area and a master suite.. so that will be nice. and yes, google is nice, I've had to use it several times for you guys, I didn't know what a pram was, or how many lbs were in a stone... :rofl:
> my FX'd for you too!!

Aaah l see. I couldn't picture what your basement would be like and if you'd just got the one room down there or what. :dohh:

I find it so funny how things translate especially as both countries speak english but spell things differently sometimes and have different words. I think if we were all the same it would be dull though... and google would be out of business. :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

I know! It is silly though.. like you guys call vacations holidays.. and for labor = labour, color = colour, etc.. so funny!


----------



## britt24

Morning everyone! 

Nope no freddy yet :growlmad: got pains in the night last night but faded off again!! So god knows what is happening

Got mdwife tomorrow so we will see what she says then.

How are you all?

Xx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Britt... I wonder if the pains are Freddy getting down really low and in place ready to arrive? :shrug: I can't wait to hear what the midwife says tomorrow. Hopefully she says "I really think its time you made your way to the hospital" :haha:

Mama... good luck today. I'm thinking of you and hoping for good news.

Jeffsar & Erin... :hi:

AFM... had a huge temp rise so I think I have finally ovulated 6 days late :wacko: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Britt... I wonder if the pains are Freddy getting down really low and in place ready to arrive? :shrug: I can't wait to hear what the midwife says tomorrow. Hopefully she says "I really think its time you made your way to the hospital" :haha:
> 
> Mama... good luck today. I'm thinking of you and hoping for good news.
> 
> Jeffsar & Erin... :hi:
> 
> AFM... had a huge temp rise so I think I have finally ovulated 6 days late :wacko: xxx


Hi 
well when i went last time she said he was engaged and ready so god knows, knowing my luck its prob him coming back up lol can that happen??

great news on the ovulation and temp rise, and looks like you are covered well!! :happydance: hope this is it for you. So when is testing day? xx

mamadonna - good luck today let us know how it goes :hugs: xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> well when i went last time she said he was engaged and ready so god knows, knowing my luck its prob him coming back up lol can that happen??
> 
> great news on the ovulation and temp rise, and looks like you are covered well!! :happydance: hope this is it for you. So when is testing day? xx
> 
> mamadonna - good luck today let us know how it goes :hugs: xx

I think once they are engaged they are engaged? :shrug: Its probably the weight of him pushing down on you and making it painful for you? I tell you what... before following pregnancy journals on here I never knew that pregnancy came with so much pain. I knew it got uncomfortable but quite a few ladies I follow have complained for AF type pains ALOT. :wacko: Scary stuff...

I'm going to try and hold off testing until 8dpo and go from there. I'll probably give in earlier though. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> well when i went last time she said he was engaged and ready so god knows, knowing my luck its prob him coming back up lol can that happen??
> 
> great news on the ovulation and temp rise, and looks like you are covered well!! :happydance: hope this is it for you. So when is testing day? xx
> 
> mamadonna - good luck today let us know how it goes :hugs: xx
> 
> I think once they are engaged they are engaged? :shrug: Its probably the weight of him pushing down on you and making it painful for you? I tell you what... before following pregnancy journals on here I never knew that pregnancy came with so much pain. I knew it got uncomfortable but quite a few ladies I follow have complained for AF type pains ALOT. :wacko: Scary stuff...
> 
> I'm going to try and hold off testing until 8dpo and go from there. I'll probably give in earlier though. :haha: xxxClick to expand...


i know what you mean, neither did i. Its things like the muscles inside top of legs that really hurt me and giving me pain, i didnt realise it effected things like that. 

i just want the pain now lol even though i am a wimp i am ready to tackle it!

we will be pushing you to test before then lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i know what you mean, neither did i. Its things like the muscles inside top of legs that really hurt me and giving me pain, i didnt realise it effected things like that.
> 
> i just want the pain now lol even though i am a wimp i am ready to tackle it!
> 
> we will be pushing you to test before then lol x

You may aswell get the pain of labour over with if you're already in pain so come on Freddy... Mummy's ready for you!!!! :thumbup: 

I doubt I will need pushing to test. :blush: :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi 

i just wanted to update you just incase this is it, but i am having lots of tightenings with period pains, not painfull yet but defo there. I just hope it isnt a false alarm but i will update you when i can either way.

plllleeeaaasssseee this be it x


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo good luck britt

im back from the hospital,doc offered me the 8th Nov but we have a wknd away booked for the 19th so wouldn't be healed in time.so it was moved to the 29th


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> 
> i just wanted to update you just incase this is it, but i am having lots of tightenings with period pains, not painfull yet but defo there. I just hope it isnt a false alarm but i will update you when i can either way.
> 
> plllleeeaaasssseee this be it x

:wohoo: OMG!!! I am so excited for you... I hope this is it. Keep us updated. xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Wohoo good luck britt
> 
> im back from the hospital,doc offered me the 8th Nov but we have a wknd away booked for the 19th so wouldn't be healed in time.so it was moved to the 29th

Aww i'm sorry you're going to have to wait that long. :hugs: Did he say how long after the op you have to wait to TTc again? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

As far as i can gather straight away


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> As far as i can gather straight away

Oh thats good then. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah I'll probably wait till the start of the New year tho


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Yeah I'll probably wait till the start of the New year tho

Yeah relax and enjoy xmas and let things heal. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah he says I'll be very sore


----------



## jeffsar

OMG Britt - i hope this is it!!!!!

our 2nd psychic baby!!!!!!


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!!

erin, you are a brave woman tackling renovations during pregnancy!
mama, great news about apt!! won't be long until you get sorted and get that bfp!!
ebs, TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EVICTION NOTICE -

Freddy, your mummy has had enough. you have had 9 months free board and your time is up. you have officially been served your eviction notice - please leave asap, we are all dying for you to arrive!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... test :haha: I'm 1dpo and still getting +ve opk's :dohh:

How are you? xxx


----------



## erin7707

ahhhhh Britt! I hope this is it!! Keep us posted!!! eeeeeex! :happydance: Good luck!

mama, good news, bummer you have to wait that long, but at least you seem like you're ok with it, and you're able to enjoy the holidays!


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> Jeffsar.... test :haha: I'm 1dpo and still getting +ve opk's :dohh:
> 
> How are you? xxx

i can't help it - now Riley is here i can't get two lines on tests anymore so i need someone else to, lol!!


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Jeffsar.... test :haha: I'm 1dpo and still getting +ve opk's :dohh:
> 
> How are you? xxx
> 
> i can't help it - now Riley is here i can't get two lines on tests anymore so i need someone else to, lol!!Click to expand...

Ok.... l'll POAS for you. :thumbup:

How is everything going with you? Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

really good thanks. life is hectic but i am loving it, and after watching the Grand prix yesterday i am even more excited about the move - singapore looked fab!

plus, i got weighed today - another 3lb off, so ten down now! around a stone to go, so i am happy. 

how are you feeling this month - must be quite positive after the readings and managing to dtd at the right times? x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar... you are doing so well with the weight loss. How are finding converting to SW?

Yes l feel really positive about this cycle. :thumbup: it has been a bit of a rollercoaster but l have a good feeling about it. I've had enough of TTC now. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Wow jeffsar well done on the weight piss.I've given up its just not happening for me.i lose some then it goes back on,not sure what's going on


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Wow jeffsar well done on the weight piss.I've given up its just not happening for me.i lose some then it goes back on,not sure what's going on

Weight piss :rofl:

It could be because of your thyroid Mama. :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

mama, LOL - weight piss, haha! 

my weight LOSS is hard...... but i have a confession to make - i joined ww online and am folloeing that and just weighing in at slimming world! i can't get used to SW and ww online was free to join last week so i am following the points plan, and getting my weight checked at SW as it is loads cheaper the ww and they let me join even though i am Breast feeding! 

you need to jopin ww hun, it is so much easier, although, until your thyroid is fixed, you'll struggle - it's all linked to our bloody hormones!


----------



## mamadonna

My god i think i just p***ed myself laughing i really need to read my messages on phone b4 i send them.

Yeah i think it might be the thyroid 

and that was suppose to say loss :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... I love how you sneaked back to WW. :haha: They used to support breast feeding on the old plan but just adding more points didn't they? Actually l found alot of women at the WW meeting l used to go to had done WW for years and tried to convert to SW but had to go back to WW in the end. I think you just get used to one system. One woman even said the local SW leader gave them a frosty reception because some people just don't convert well. My brain is like a WW points book so l don't think l'd convert well. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

the problem is girls - the new propoints plan is different - and it's not so good! you don't get as many carbs now, and i struggle to stick to my points - plus, i can;t get used to fruit being 0 points! 

but i like the structure of ww, it is just easier to tally everything. 

mama, how did you find it sticking to the sw plan? x


----------



## ebony2010

Couldn't you just do the old plan Jeffsar? I do find the fruit and veg at zero points weird too but l think you get less calories a day on just daily points so l always think the fruit and veg tops it up iykwim. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, i agree - i would never choose a banana as on the old plan it was higher points but now it's zero.... AARRRGGGHHHH why is loosing weight so hard!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> yeah, i agree - i would never choose a banana as on the old plan it was higher points but now it's zero.... AARRRGGGHHHH why is loosing weight so hard!!! x

Its hard to delete those points from your memory isn't it? :dohh:

So how does SW work? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> the problem is girls - the new propoints plan is different - and it's not so good! you don't get as many carbs now, and i struggle to stick to my points - plus, i can;t get used to fruit being 0 points!
> 
> but i like the structure of ww, it is just easier to tally everything.
> 
> mama, how did you find it sticking to the sw plan? x

I found it ok but neva seen the results


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Britt... any sign of Freddy this morning? :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

morning !!

nope :growlmad: the pains stopped yesterday, they came again in the night then just went! so not a happy bunny this morning. Tired and still no Freddy!!!

midwife today at 3:20 so gonna tell her about them and see what she says.

but on the plus side, 3 days until my due date and max 13 days until i get to meet him 

hows everyone else?

sorry you have a wait for your appointment mamadonna hope your okay xx


----------



## ebony2010

Awww cheeky Freddy getting your hopes up. :winkwink: I hope the midwife can give you some answers anyway or you're so far dialated that she thinks he'll be showing his face very soon. :thumbup:

I'm ok thanks. 2dpo... just waiting now. Strangely my opks are still positive but there is no way with my temps that I haven't ovulated yet and my CM has dried up. Must be just a super surge. :shrug: I did see a woman on the clomid thread have this for a while and I've heard clomid can mess around with tests so I think its just one of those things. I wish I could go to sleep and wake up in about 10 days though. :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Awww cheeky Freddy getting your hopes up. :winkwink: I hope the midwife can give you some answers anyway or you're so far dialated that she thinks he'll be showing his face very soon. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. 2dpo... just waiting now. Strangely my opks are still positive but there is no way with my temps that I haven't ovulated yet and my CM has dried up. Must be just a super surge. :shrug: I did see a woman on the clomid thread have this for a while and I've heard clomid can mess around with tests so I think its just one of those things. I wish I could go to sleep and wake up in about 10 days though. :haha: xxx


yes me to i am crossing my fingers that it is early labour just so i know something is happening so we will see.

yeah from looking at your chart you have must have ovulated. Not long though to wait for the BFP!!! we will prob do it both together so we are both kept waiting lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yes me to i am crossing my fingers that it is early labour just so i know something is happening so we will see.
> 
> yeah from looking at your chart you have must have ovulated. Not long though to wait for the BFP!!! we will prob do it both together so we are both kept waiting lol x

haha yeah probably. Here in a week twiddling our thumbs. :dohh:

What was your Mum and sister like? Did they have overdue babies? I only ask because my friends family all have prem babies and my family seem to have overdue babies so I think there must be a pattern there somewhere. :shrug: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> yes me to i am crossing my fingers that it is early labour just so i know something is happening so we will see.
> 
> yeah from looking at your chart you have must have ovulated. Not long though to wait for the BFP!!! we will prob do it both together so we are both kept waiting lol x
> 
> haha yeah probably. Here in a week twiddling our thumbs. :dohh:
> 
> What was your Mum and sister like? Did they have overdue babies? I only ask because my friends family all have prem babies and my family seem to have overdue babies so I think there must be a pattern there somewhere. :shrug: xxxClick to expand...


well with my mum me and my sister were both induced but early, not for any other reason than they just booked you in then apparantly. My sister went over a week with her little one. I just dont want to go over :nope: but i can see it happening lol

are you up to much this week to keep your mind occupied. xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> well with my mum me and my sister were both induced but early, not for any other reason than they just booked you in then apparantly. My sister went over a week with her little one. I just dont want to go over :nope: but i can see it happening lol
> 
> are you up to much this week to keep your mind occupied. xx

I hope don't go over too.. that would be very frustrating. :nope:

Think I'm going to pop and see a friend sometime this week that I usually get together with but haven't seen for a few weeks. Other than that nothing planned... hmm... I need to make a list of things that need doing to keep me busy. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How are we all today? 

Britt... what did the midwife say yesterday?

AFM.... well I've been to the doctors today. I've had a pain on one side for about 3 days now and its quite sore. I tried ringing the FS this morning but she wasn't in so they told me to go to the doctors. Anyway he examined me and thinks that one of my ovaries is overstimulated and sore because I'm on clomid and I've just ovulated. It was nice to put my mind at rest but just annoying because its sore and I'm still getting strong +ve opk's at 3dpo. :wacko: He thinks I might have a few small cysts. :shrug: All very strange. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ebs,they found cysts on my ovaries hun and they can be quite painful


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi ebs,they found cysts on my ovaries hun and they can be quite painful

Thanks Mama. I'm sure thats what it is and the doctor said that being on clomid makes it highly likely. Its just sore, especially when l'm walking. 

Britt has been quiet today..... hmmmm..... I wonder???? :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yes little freddy mite be on his way

When i was pg back in march they scanned me and that's when they found the cysts but they said they are perfectly normal as they release a hormone that helps ur pregnancy along(or something like that,I've tried 2 blank most of that time from my memory)


----------



## erin7707

ebs, so sorry to hear about your pains! I hope it eases for you! On a good note, at least they definitely confirmed ovulation for you since you are still getting +OPKs and were wondering what was going on! FX'd for you!! 

britt-- where are youuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! Having a baby? :cloud9:

mamadonna & jeffsar: :wave: 


AFM- I've been getting more swelling in my ankles.. :( I really am hoping this doesn't end with preeclampsia like it did with Lexi.. this is when things started getting bad with her too, and there's nothing I can do to control it.. 
I got an ultrasound yesterday! My 4d one wasnt good b/c Lilah still isnt cooperating! 


If you can't make it out (I don't blame you if you can't- and don't mind the half of her head that looks like it's missing.. lol) but her feet are at the very top left side, legs in front of her face, her hands are at the bottom, and you can see her eyes, and nose.. she is completely folded right in half, hands and legs right in her face, so it's very hard to get a 4d shot! little stinker!







They say the little spikey white stuff is hair! I'll be shocked, Lexi was born bald, and so were Rob and I both! eeex exciting! :)


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... she is gorgeous! :cloud9: Its a shame she wasn't co-operating but its so wonderful that you got to see her face. :cloud9: I'm so sorry you are struggling with swelling though. :hugs: I hope it doesn't end in preeclampsia again. Will they monitor you more to make sure? xxx


----------



## erin7707

the only thing they can monitor is my blood pressure and my urine, and we always have to pee in a cup when we get there so they can test for sugars and protein in our urine, and so far my BP has been good too.. so hopefully it doesn't start leaning that way! FX'd! 
Did you finally end up getting a neg OPK today or just decide not to test since you know you already O'd?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> the only thing they can monitor is my blood pressure and my urine, and we always have to pee in a cup when we get there so they can test for sugars and protein in our urine, and so far my BP has been good too.. so hopefully it doesn't start leaning that way! FX'd!
> Did you finally end up getting a neg OPK today or just decide not to test since you know you already O'd?

Fingers crossed. :hugs:

Nope...got another positive. Well very near positive but it was second MU as aposed to FMU so could have been a bit diluted? :shrug: Has me baffled anyway.
 



Attached Files:







4dpo.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## erin7707

oh wow! I read not to use any MU and the best time to test is between 11am-8pm b/c you can get false positives with MU?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> oh wow! I read not to use any MU and the best time to test is between 11am-8pm b/c you can get false positives with MU?

Really? I'll do one this afternoon and see if its still positive. Its crazy. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs did you do another test?


----------



## gea

Have any of you had a reading from psychicmary/destinys leaf?

How long did it take for it to come on the email and was she correct in her reading?


----------



## erin7707

Most of us have had readings by her, she wasn't right for me, but I swear her fertility spell got me and a few others pregnant! I don't think she takes too long to respond


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebs did you do another test?

Yeah. I've done a couple and they seem to be getting lighter so it looks like my LH surge is finally over. :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Just gotta sit it out a few more days hun


----------



## gea

erin7707 said:


> Most of us have had readings by her, she wasn't right for me, but I swear her fertility spell got me and a few others pregnant! I don't think she takes too long to respond

Sounds great! About the spells I mean! :)


----------



## britt24

Hi everyone sorry i havent been on much been trying to catch up and get up to date with work. But no news no freddy, i am hoping he starts today on hs due date but i have a feeling i am in for a wait.

But i am so pleased today is my due date!! :happydance:

How is everyone else? Any news for me? X x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi everyone sorry i havent been on much been trying to catch up and get up to date with work. But no news no freddy, i am hoping he starts today on hs due date but i have a feeling i am in for a wait.
> 
> But i am so pleased today is my due date!! :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else? Any news for me? X x

Happy due date! :flower: I love your ticker today "000 days remaining". I honestly expected to be on here today saying he's arrived. :dohh: I hope he isn't much longer but you have your sweep soon don't you? That should help things along. :thumbup:

Not much news here. I've got alot pain in my right ovary and had about 6 days of +ve opks so I'm hoping its all a big build up to a bfp! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

happy due date britt,looks like freedy wants to be an oct baby,at least you must be able to see a light at the end of the tunnel now,not much longer to go!!

how you doing ebs,have you order any hpt yet?

afm,i was bored last night so i thought i would order a jenny reading(as we do lol) anyway it came back almost immediately and my reading says that i can expect a bfp late dec early jan,a boy born next sept,was quite shocked as that would tie in nicely with after the op


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone sorry i havent been on much been trying to catch up and get up to date with work. But no news no freddy, i am hoping he starts today on hs due date but i have a feeling i am in for a wait.
> 
> But i am so pleased today is my due date!! :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else? Any news for me? X x
> 
> Happy due date! :flower: I love your ticker today "000 days remaining". I honestly expected to be on here today saying he's arrived. :dohh: I hope he isn't much longer but you have your sweep soon don't you? That should help things along. :thumbup:
> 
> Not much news here. I've got alot pain in my right ovary and had about 6 days of +ve opks so I'm hoping its all a big build up to a bfp! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...


thank you, yes i have my sweep on sunday so hopefully that will help him along!

i really hope so how exciting !!! cant wait for you to test xx


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> happy due date britt,looks like freedy wants to be an oct baby,at least you must be able to see a light at the end of the tunnel now,not much longer to go!!
> 
> how you doing ebs,have you order any hpt yet?
> 
> afm,i was bored last night so i thought i would order a jenny reading(as we do lol) anyway it came back almost immediately and my reading says that i can expect a bfp late dec early jan,a boy born next sept,was quite shocked as that would tie in nicely with after the op

Thank you, yes i agree he defo wants to be an october baby!

that reading sounds good cos like you say that would be possible after the op, good luck i hope she is right for you x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> happy due date britt,looks like freedy wants to be an oct baby,at least you must be able to see a light at the end of the tunnel now,not much longer to go!!
> 
> how you doing ebs,have you order any hpt yet?
> 
> afm,i was bored last night so i thought i would order a jenny reading(as we do lol) anyway it came back almost immediately and my reading says that i can expect a bfp late dec early jan,a boy born next sept,was quite shocked as that would tie in nicely with after the op

I already have plenty in stock. :winkwink:

Ooh that would be lovely! Has it given you a bit of hope knowing that it could happen by the end of the year?



britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone sorry i havent been on much been trying to catch up and get up to date with work. But no news no freddy, i am hoping he starts today on hs due date but i have a feeling i am in for a wait.
> 
> But i am so pleased today is my due date!! :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else? Any news for me? X x
> 
> Happy due date! :flower: I love your ticker today "000 days remaining". I honestly expected to be on here today saying he's arrived. :dohh: I hope he isn't much longer but you have your sweep soon don't you? That should help things along. :thumbup:
> 
> Not much news here. I've got alot pain in my right ovary and had about 6 days of +ve opks so I'm hoping its all a big build up to a bfp! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you, yes i have my sweep on sunday so hopefully that will help him along!
> 
> i really hope so how exciting !!! cant wait for you to test xxClick to expand...

I tested yesterday to make sure the hpt was totally blank and it was. :haha: I had a dream I was expressing milk for my baby last night and my right ovary is really hurting again today. I hope this is it!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

yes ebs it has given me a little hope,all in good fun tho as not 1 of them has been right for me:dohh:

got confirmation letters from the hospital today,all seems so real now,i hae my pre op assessment on the 15th nov its says it will take 90 mins,goodness knows what they will be doing to me:shrug:

going to look at another house on monday,and landlady is fine with dogs and the size of my brood...my god i think things are finally looking up for me:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yes ebs it has given me a little hope,all in good fun tho as not 1 of them has been right for me:dohh:
> 
> got confirmation letters from the hospital today,all seems so real now,i hae my pre op assessment on the 15th nov its says it will take 90 mins,goodness knows what they will be doing to me:shrug:
> 
> going to look at another house on monday,and landlady is fine with dogs and the size of my brood...my god i think things are finally looking up for me:happydance:

Thats all great news!!! Maybe your luck is changing? :winkwink:

I was trying to think what happened at my pre-op when I had my gall bladder out... hmmm.... I think it was mainly forms, going over the risks and maybe a weigh in or something like that? They make it sound so serious though. :wacko: xxx


----------



## britt24

i have been to the loo just and i have 2 small spots of watery looking blood, but no mucus so i am a bit confused do you think i should be worried, i expected my show to be more snotty with a bit of blood in it not like this?? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> i have been to the loo just and i have 2 small spots of watery looking blood, but no mucus so i am a bit confused do you think i should be worried, i expected my show to be more snotty with a bit of blood in it not like this?? x

Sadly the wrong person to answer this is online.... me. :haha: I'd ring her and just ask. Its probably nothing but if you are worried its good to get your mind put at rest. Ooohhhh I hope this is it! :dance: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> i have been to the loo just and i have 2 small spots of watery looking blood, but no mucus so i am a bit confused do you think i should be worried, i expected my show to be more snotty with a bit of blood in it not like this?? x
> 
> Sadly the wrong person to answer this is online.... me. :haha: I'd ring her and just ask. Its probably nothing but if you are worried its good to get your mind put at rest. Ooohhhh I hope this is it! :dance: xxxClick to expand...


im not sure what to do, i have changed my underwear so i can keep an eye on it to see if i get anymore, i have read a few things that say it can be the first part of the show and more should come so maybe thats it, its just seeing blood makes you a bit scared doesnt it x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> im not sure what to do, i have changed my underwear so i can keep an eye on it to see if i get anymore, i have read a few things that say it can be the first part of the show and more should come so maybe thats it, its just seeing blood makes you a bit scared doesnt it x

Honestly... I'd give her a ring. Blood is scary to see and if you don't but then it continues you'll be worrying about it all evening. xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> im not sure what to do, i have changed my underwear so i can keep an eye on it to see if i get anymore, i have read a few things that say it can be the first part of the show and more should come so maybe thats it, its just seeing blood makes you a bit scared doesnt it x
> 
> Honestly... I'd give her a ring. Blood is scary to see and if you don't but then it continues you'll be worrying about it all evening. xxxClick to expand...



i think i will, i just dont want to sound like i am picking up everything and bothering her with it, but on the other hand this little man means more to me than that so i will. Thanks x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi britt did u phone?


----------



## erin7707

good luck brit!!!


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!!

britt, did yo call - is freddy on his way??? xx
erin, think you are right about opks, i always heard the late afternoon was the best time to test. hope lilah isn't giving you too much pain or heartburn xx
ebs - TEST!!!!!!!!!
mama - so glad things are looking up for you at last, lets hope jenny is right! x

afm, my boys are fab. plus i had my first night out since Riley arrived! we drank 2 bottles of veuve cliqeot champagne and my head is thumping now!! off to get some paracetemol..........! 

xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning Jeffsar :hi:

Oh I bet that was nice having a night out to yourselves. :thumbup: Sorry about the headache though. I think its punishment for not saving any for us. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone hope freddy is making an appearance 

Wohoo on a nite out jeffsar sorry about the sore head,that'll be me tomorrow 

well not sure what's going on with me af has decided to show up a wk early i haven't even finish my pack of pills


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi everyone hope freddy is making an appearance
> 
> Wohoo on a nite out jeffsar sorry about the sore head,that'll be me tomorrow
> 
> well not sure what's going on with me af has decided to show up a wk early i haven't even finish my pack of pills

Oh thats strange Mama. Maybe your body is still getting used to them? :shrug: xxx


----------



## erin7707

britt MUST be having her baby! we haven't heard from her since her 'show'... eex! 

jeffsar, so glad you guys got a night out- it's nice once in awhile! Hard to believe Riley is already almost 5 weeks old! crazy! 

mama, it took me awhile to get regular when I was on my pills.. And after having Lexi it's like nothing that I could take would get me regular, like the hormones just weren't strong enough anymore.. 

ebs, hangin in there in the 2ww? How's it going?


----------



## britt24

:nope: nope no Freddy yet!

No more spotting or anything, midwife coming tomorrow for sweep so i really hope thats starts things but i know they arent always affective 


Hows everyone?
Xx


----------



## gea

Britt - hoping that something happens soon :) GL!

I now got my reading and spell from Destinys Leaf... I have felt a bit feverish most of the day - maybe related, maybe not! She says that in January I will fall pregnant - and then she changes it to - she sees me with a little pregnant bump by January. Have any of you guys tried her and how often is she right? I read a lot about different psychics before, so I am now curious about her. She also says it will be a girl and she sees me having her - healthy and at 7 lbs at 38 weeks plus 4 days! That is quite specific I think?!? 

Uh and she said for my DH to drink a glass of whole milk a day (thank god he already does that, so I don't have to nag him ;) ) and for me to take folic acid ( I already do that as well).

Aaaargh! I think I could drive myself nuts with this ha ha! 

Best of luck for all! :dust:


----------



## ebony2010

Erin.... 2ww is going ok. Just trying to keep busy as l'm only 6dpo. :wacko:

Britt.... Hopefully the sweep helps but if not it can't be long now. Have you finished work now?

Gea... A few of us have had a reading from Mary. Her spells have worked a treat but she's always been a bit generous on dates so its always happened before she predicts. Xxx


----------



## gea

Ebony - thanks! I am hoping for sooner rather than later ;) Aren't we all!? She also wrote it would be a babygirl... here I am a bit cautious! I would LOVE a babygirl as I have two boys already - my husband has one of each from previous, but would also like one more girl to balance it out hehe. But either way we will love the baby! I never said anything about wanting one or another - neither did I say that my two children are boys... Hmmm :) Going officially nuts soon! :)

:dust:


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck Gea :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck gea

i hope little freddy is on his way britt

when u gonna start testing ebs?

Hi jeffsar i hope u and urs are keeping well

afm what Eva that spotting was its gone,i can't wait till i can stop takin them


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

gea, good luck.

britt - have my fingers crossed the sweep works today and we get to see freddy soon!
ebs, TEST, lol!!!
mama - the pill confused my system so much - i'm never bothering with it again - hubby been to doctor about the snip already!
erin, the night out was fab - but wasn't with my hubby, lol!!! i went out with a few girlfriends and drank champagne all night - was great! i ad to express for a whole day before hand to drink so much!

afm, not up to anything this weekend, just relaxing - and waiting to hear if freddy has arrived! x


----------



## mamadonna

I hate the pill,i will be gettin my tubes tied after next baby


----------



## ebony2010

Hiya ladies :hi:

Mama... glad the spotting has gone. Must be your body getting confused by the pill. 

Jeffsar... wow your hubby is a trooper enquiring about the snip already! 

I personally quite miss being on the pill which sounds silly but I'd been on it since I was about 14 to sort my periods out and ever since I've stopped taking it I've looked like a spotty teenager. :dohh: I'm sure it is to blame for some of my problems getting pregnant but I'd love to have nice skin again where I got about 1 spot a month. :haha:

Did a test this morning. :blush: Of course it was stark white but I am only 7dpo. :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

Gea- good luck! Like I said, I believe in Mary's spells, but I would take her readings with a pinch of salt as nothing was right with me, but like ebony said, she was quite generous with her predictions of the BFP, because a few ppl I know fell pregnant the exact cycle that she did her spell for us! so good luckkkkk! 

ebs, your chart is looking good this month! Nice high temps and quite steady! FX'd!! :) 

mama, glad the spotting is gone- I would have mid cycle spotting while I was on the pill this last time after Lexi.. I'm not sure if I'll get on it again or just practice the 'pull-out method' :haha:

jeffsar- well hey, nights out with the girls are even better than nights out with the hubby sometimes! :winkwink: And your DH is so nice to get the snip! My DH basically refuses.. I don't think either of us will get anything done until we're almost out of child bearing age... you never know what could happen and maybe we'd want another someday! 

britt- hopefully you'll pop on to let us know how the sweep went! Thinking of you!! Good luck!! 

AFM- nothing new to report here.. just feeling big and wishing Lilah would move down a little bit because my ribs are tender even with just a sports bra resting on them.. :shrug: I have my 32 week checkup tomorrow, and I'll post a belly picture then.. :) Have a good day ladies!


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... good luck with your appointment tomorrow. :thumbup: 32 weeks.... oh my... where does the time go? I still can't believe we all started posting on here hoping to get our bfp's and now we have baby #2 on his way soon. :wacko:

Thanks... I was actually thinking the only time I has steady temps like that was when I got my bfp. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## gea

Thank you all! Of course I couldn't resist ordering a reading from another one to see if they are the same...

I haven't had it through yet even though it was an expedited one... anyone experienced that? It is from Babylove (Ruby) and I payed extra. This was this morning... Impatient? YES! Lol

Psychic Mary did a spell and said I could feel a bit sick for some day or two... I felt feverish yesterday and still a bit off today... AF just left the building, so this week coming up will be testing with OPKs and BDing as much as DHs job allows!! So maybe it will happen this cycle like it has for some of you :) 

GL to all TTC and giving birth soon! And to the rest of you thats pregnant... enjoy the pregnancy :D


----------



## ebony2010

gea said:


> Thank you all! Of course I couldn't resist ordering a reading from another one to see if they are the same...
> 
> I haven't had it through yet even though it was an expedited one... anyone experienced that? It is from Babylove (Ruby) and I payed extra. This was this morning... Impatient? YES! Lol
> 
> Psychic Mary did a spell and said I could feel a bit sick for some day or two... I felt feverish yesterday and still a bit of today... AF just left the building, so this week coming up will be testing with OPKs and BDing as much as DHs job allows!! So maybe it will happen this cycle like it has for some of you :)
> 
> GL to all TTC and giving birth soon! And to the rest of you thats pregnant... enjoy the pregnancy :D

I had a Ruby reading recently but all she said was July...and that could be concieve, bfp or EDD. :wacko: Hope yours is more informative. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebs, I had steady temps my BFP cycle too :) :winkwink:

gea- I think I got my spell on like CD 5 or so, and I got my BFP that cycle, good luck! I had a ruby reading too, but she was wrong.. she said conceive, BFP, or give birth in January, and I didn't get my BFP til March, conceived in March and will be giving birth in (hopefully) November. She did get that it'd be a girl right, but that's a 50/50 shot. The people in my signature are the ones that got it right for me! but some of them got it wrong for others, so I think its just a hit or miss situation and still just a fun game to play to pass the time :thumbup:


----------



## gea

Ebony - that wasn't that giving huh? I hope she is a bit more informative, but will see...

Erin - the spell was on day 5 or 6 for me :) So I hope I will have the same luck as you. She did say January - that I would either conceive or that she actually saw a babybump in early January. If she saw the bump in January it will be this cycle or next I conceive - otherwise a bump won't be visible I think :)

Of course nothing is 100% - it is as you say a fun thing to pass time.... and if they get it right - really exciting! 

Hope that your last weeks of pregnancy will be great :)

:dust:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Where do you guys get these readings?

I quite fancy getting one done.


----------



## ebony2010

Naneth.Estel said:


> Where do you guys get these readings?
> 
> I quite fancy getting one done.

Star, Mary and Gail are on ebay. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Afternoon ladies i hope u've all had a relaxing Sunday,spotting returned I've been fine the last few months so goodness knows what's goin on


----------



## Naneth.Estel

ebony2010 said:


> Naneth.Estel said:
> 
> 
> Where do you guys get these readings?
> 
> I quite fancy getting one done.
> 
> Star, Mary and Gail are on ebay. xxxClick to expand...

Cool thanks, I might treat myself next payday :)


----------



## ebony2010

Must be the pill messing it all up. Do you have to stay on it until after the op? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah probably,don't wanna risk falling pg b4


----------



## ebony2010

No, probably best to get sorted out 1st. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning All

i am totally confused this morning!!

midwife came yesterday gave me an examination and i was 3cm dialted :happydance: then she did the sweep and said things were progressing well and she could feel his head. She booked me in for a repeat one on wednesday but said that she can see me doing it on my own and should take about 24hours to kick in if it is successful. So last night at 1:30 i was woken up by period pains and they kept coming every 20 mins until 5:30 then stopped completely, so i dont get it why did they stop?

i just want him to come now and really thought last night was it but nope x


----------



## jeffsar

wow britt - you are in early labour! basically, it will be any hour now. i was 3/4 cm with my exam on induction day, and went myself that afternoon, no induction needed - freddy will be here very soon! x


----------



## ebony2010

Awww Britt.... :hugs: I would have totally got excited too. It sounds like he won't be much longer though. Hang on in there. :hugs: xxx


----------



## britt24

jeffsar said:


> wow britt - you are in early labour! basically, it will be any hour now. i was 3/4 cm with my exam on induction day, and went myself that afternoon, no induction needed - freddy will be here very soon! x

Thank you, i hope so i just cant understand why the contractions (if thats what they were) stopped and now nothing if things are progressing surely they should keep coming.

how are you and your little men? x


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Awww Britt.... :hugs: I would have totally got excited too. It sounds like he won't be much longer though. Hang on in there. :hugs: xxx

thanks, your chart is looking good ebs!! when are you testing? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Awww Britt.... :hugs: I would have totally got excited too. It sounds like he won't be much longer though. Hang on in there. :hugs: xxx
> 
> thanks, your chart is looking good ebs!! when are you testing? xClick to expand...

Thanks. Not sure. I tested yesterday and it was obviously a bfn but I might test later or tomorrow. Trying to keep calm about it and I've been busy draft proofing our windows for the last 2 days to ty and make the 2ww got faster.

Also... you'll laugh but before clomid I always thought of having one baby at a time but since clomid I've been drawn to looking at double prams and this month I keep thinking what I'd do if I had triplets. Anyway, yesterday I was looking through the posts on the multiples section (yes I know I need to get a life :blush:) and lots of people post on there asking "how did you know you were having twins" etc and on one of the posts one woman said that she kept being drawn to look at stuff for twins and when she fell pregnant she was shocked to find she was having twins. Totally freaked me out. :rofl:

It sounds like Freddy could be here by tomorrow with what Jeffsar said. I have my fingers crossed he doesn't keep you waiting. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Afternoon all,i received some stuff from bounty 2day,i would have only had about 6 wks left:cry:


----------



## jeffsar

oh mama, that's right - i am so sorry. it really is sad that so many of us have these horrible 'anniversaries' to remind us of very sad times xxxx


----------



## jeffsar

britt24 said:


> jeffsar said:
> 
> 
> wow britt - you are in early labour! basically, it will be any hour now. i was 3/4 cm with my exam on induction day, and went myself that afternoon, no induction needed - freddy will be here very soon! x
> 
> Thank you, i hope so i just cant understand why the contractions (if thats what they were) stopped and now nothing if things are progressing surely they should keep coming.
> 
> how are you and your little men? xClick to expand...

they probably are braxton hicks - strong ones preparing the cervix - when the real ones start you'll feel almost dizzy - it's a wierd sensation. the good news if if you are 3cm now, labour should be pretty fast for you - we can hope anyway! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Afternoon all,i received some stuff from bounty 2day,i would have only had about 6 wks left:cry:

I'm so sorry Mama. Its hard isn't it? :hugs: I know I'm aware of who is due at the same time as me and reading that they have the nursery ready etc makes me feel sad sometimes. :cry: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I keep gettin emails from pampers 2 tellin me how many wks I've requested that they stop but i still get them,hopefully we'll be talkin about nurseries soon ebs


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I keep gettin emails from pampers 2 tellin me how many wks I've requested that they stop but i still get them,hopefully we'll be talkin about nurseries soon ebs

Ugh tell me about it. I had it with Boots and it was a nightmare trying to get out of the parenting club. I ended up emailing them and telling them I'd had a MC. Then one day advent sent me a free bottle and on Saturday I got vouchers from Bounty. :dohh: I think some of these put you on other mailing lists and then everyone just sends you stuff. :grr:

Can't wait till we're taking nurseries and prams. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

it won't be long girls - we all have our fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it won't be long girls - we all have our fingers crossed for you both x

Thanks Jeffsar. :hugs: How are you? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

very tired. taylor has a cold so was up all night - and Riley slept for 9pm to 5am! typical, if it's not one it's the other! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> very tired. taylor has a cold so was up all night - and Riley slept for 9pm to 5am! typical, if it's not one it's the other! x

Oh no.... that is typical! :dohh: xxx


----------



## gea

Uh - gone the whole day and so much happens in here :) I hope that you Britt soon have your little miracle :) 

I got my reading back from Babylove and it says : "I see a find out with a POSITIVE TEST THIS DEC OR CONCEIVE THIS DEC OR GIVE BIRTH DEC OF 2012. I see a girl." Matches up ok with the one from Psychicmary... but I am sure I need one from Gail also - right ;) ? 

Hope you all have a wonderful rest of the Monday ;)

:dust:


----------



## erin7707

gea- If you get another one, get one from Psychic Star on ebay :thumbup:

ebs and mamadonna- I understand how frustrating that would be.. we're all hoping for your BFP's ASAP! :) FX'd!

jeffsar- that's what I'm figuring will happen for us too.. if one's not awake, the other will be! I'm sure we'll be exhausted! even more so than just having one! eex! 

britt- it all sounds like good signs! TBH, I went to the docs on a Wednesday, she saw I was 3 cm dialated and 80% effaced, and she stripped my membranes for me, she said she didn't see me lasting til my appt on Friday morning, but to come in on Friday to be induced if I hadn't gone on my own yet... and I had to go to my appt on Friday morning. I didn't feel a thing afterwards though, just maybe a little cramping because being stripped kinda hurt! but nothing like you're experiencing.. FX'd that things will get stronger for you! We need one last bump picture though! :thumbup:

AFM- I had my appt this morning and things still look good.. I'm up 25 lbs, which is only 1 lb more than 2 weeks ago, so that makes me feel a little better, but I have been eating better lately too, so hopefully I can keep the weight under control! I also didn't have any swelling this morning, so maybe my water retention was gone. :shrug: 

Here are my 32 week bump pics :)

Here's 30 weeks to compare:


and my 32 weekers:


----------



## ebony2010

Oh Erin.. you look fab. I think I can see a bit of a difference in the 2 pics. :thumbup: 25lbs is not bad at all. xxx


----------



## gea

erin7707 said:


> gea- If you get another one, get one from Psychic Star on ebay :thumbup:

Do you have a link? I have searched on ebay with no luck ;)

Wow - what a wonderfully beautiful bump!


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

was hoping to log on and find a birth story from britt!!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls!
> 
> was hoping to log on and find a birth story from britt!!! x

Me too. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi just popping on b4 i start t


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi just popping on b4 i start t

:hi:

No sign of Britt today. I wonder if things have started? Xxx


----------



## erin7707

gea said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> gea- If you get another one, get one from Psychic Star on ebay :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have a link? I have searched on ebay with no luck ;)
> 
> Wow - what a wonderfully beautiful bump!Click to expand...

hmmm maybe she's not doing them anymore? :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> gea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> gea- If you get another one, get one from Psychic Star on ebay :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have a link? I have searched on ebay with no luck ;)
> 
> Wow - what a wonderfully beautiful bump!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm maybe she's not doing them anymore? :shrug:Click to expand...

Just looked and there are none listed on ebay at the moment but her email is [email protected] Maybe you could email her and ask her? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone today? 

Britt.... any sign of Freddy???? 

Well I'm 10dpo and AF is probably due tomorrow. Did a couple of ic's this morning but BFN. :dohh: Bought some superdrug tests for tomorrow though as my chart looks amazing and I'm hoping this is it. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Bored..... :blush:

Well Britt must have gone into labour. I clicked on her profile and it says she hasn't been on for 2 days and she usually pops in every day in the week so I think we might be getting some good news soon. :happydance:

AFM.... I officially hate 2ww's! They were invented as torture. :haha: BFN today but temps look amazing. Had a look at my journal from when I got my bfp and I got a faint line at 11dpo so I'm hoping tomorrow brings some good news. Also had a tiny bit of spotting... when I fell pregnant I had implantation that was actual AF style flow but I had that on 10dpo too so fingers crossed its that but less blood maybe? :shrug: Ugh... is it time to go to sleep yet so I get up tomorrow and test? :rofl:

Hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed for the mornin


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!

ebs, good luck for tomorrow - can't wait to see if your 2nd line appears!
mama, how's it going - did you get a house?
erin, hello! how are you feeling?
gea, you'll end up spending loads on readings like us if you are not careful, lol! 

Britt - i hope everything is well, and that freddy is on his way!! 

so exciting!!!!!


well, i just cleaned my entire house from top to bottom so i am looking forward to getting up tomorrow and doing nothing other than bozing my boys - that's cuddling for all you non scot's, lol! x


----------



## mamadonna

I understood u lol

i have been accepted 4 a house just need 2 get through whatever checks they do


----------



## jeffsar

that's great news mama! finally things are on the up for you!

i used the term bozing on another thread and a lady from canada posted - 'drinking in front of children is highly irresponsable!' she must have thought i meant booze - ing! 

x


----------



## mamadonna

Lol jeffsar,u'll be causing an outrage with ur Scottish terms,where are u ebs


----------



## ebony2010

Morning...

BFN for me again this morning. :cry: Did a superdrug test and an IC. :nope: Spotting a bit again this morning. I really feel like I could be out and I had all my hopes resting on this cycle. If I'm not pregnant I'll have to lose about 3 stone by the end of the year for my next FS appointment because I've been comfort eating. :grr: Life sucks this morning. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Im really hoping its just too early hun:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks Mama. :hugs:

Sorry I was feeling very emotional and ranty earlier. Damn hormones. :grr: Feeling a little better now though especially as the spotting hasn't got worse. Its just very light brown spotting and my temp is still up. Well I didn't make it this far last cycle without the :witch: getting me so we'll have to wait and see.

Britt.... where are you???? Hope you are busy with Freddy. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I can totally sympathize with u ebs


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I can totally sympathize with u ebs

Thanks. :hugs:

How are you feeling with your thyroid medication these days? I know it was getting you down before. Has it got any better? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I have good days and bad,probably cos i have so much goin on my mind is working ova time x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I have good days and bad,probably cos i have so much goin on my mind is working ova time x

Yeah thats true. Are you worried about the op? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah very worried,so scared of how much pain I'll be in,worried about it goin wrong,just the usual stuff lol


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Yeah very worried,so scared of how much pain I'll be in,worried about it goin wrong,just the usual stuff lol

I think it would be strange if you weren't worried but I always try to think what sounds so extreme to us is probably so routine to these surgeons but then again I only have me to think about and I'm sure if I had kids to look after like you i'd be more apprehensive. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I have had quite a bit of surgery,the worst was the planned 1 i had 4 to strip veins from my leg,i was in agony


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I have had quite a bit of surgery,the worst was the planned 1 i had 4 to strip veins from my leg,i was in agony

Oh Mama.... that sounds awful! :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, hang in there, it may just be too early still xx

mama, i know - scottish terms don't seem to translate well on here - at least you understand me!

hi erin!

WHERE IS BABY FREDDY!!! Britt, hope things are well, thinking of you xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Evening Jeffsar :hi:

Hoping it is just too early. Fx'd!

Freddy must have arrived by now. Hope Britt is ok. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i think so too, she normally checks on during the week. hope all is well x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i think so too, she normally checks on during the week. hope all is well x

Exactly... if you click on her profile it says she's not been on for 3 days. Hope she's having a lovely time cooing over Freddy. I can't wait to hear all about him.

Hows your little brood? Riley still being an angel? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

yeah, he is unbeleivably good! if Taylor had been this good we'd have started trying earlier, lol! he is fab, slept 9pm to 6am last night! he's started making noises, which is the cutest thing, and taylor is the best brother. i am very lucky!

i hope it's all gone well and it was over quickly for her. 

ebs, don't lose hope this cycle, it's still early xx


----------



## britt24

Hi sorry i havent been on. But freddy is here and doing great! Monday night at 11 my waters broke and contractions kicked in straight away and come every 5 mins straight away so we got to hospital at 11:45 they examined me and i was 9 and half cm dilated so they took me straight to labour room. I was pushing until 4:30am when he was born he weighed 8pound 5 and he is perfect can get enough of him i have attached a pic hope everyone is okay and i will catch up with you all tomorrow x x

Just tried to upload a pic but its hanging but when i am on my comp tomorrow i will attach one x


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... He sounds like a little angel for you! :cloud9:

Well spotting hasn't got worse so hopefully my temp will go up tomorrow and l'll get a bfp soon.

Britt.... :hi: So pleased to hear from you!!!!!!! I knew it!!!! Glad you are both ok and can't wait to hear all about Freddy. :cloud9: Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## jeffsar

Britt, i am over the moon for you!! 
can't wait to hear your story and to see freddy!

well done hun, couldn't be happier for you xxx


----------



## erin7707

yay Britt! Well done!! :thumbup: can't wait to see pics and hear your story! 

ebs, chart is still looking good, good luck for the morning! FX'd!! 

Just wanted to pop on quick, I'm exhausssted... I haven't been sleeping very well lately, terrible night time heartburn, and just uncomfortable sleeping! Today was my birthday and hubby got me some flowers sent to my work, and some charms for my bracelet.. We are going out to dinner sometime this weekend to celebrate :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations britt,can't wait to hear ur storey and see a pic


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> yay Britt! Well done!! :thumbup: can't wait to see pics and hear your story!
> 
> ebs, chart is still looking good, good luck for the morning! FX'd!!
> 
> Just wanted to pop on quick, I'm exhausssted... I haven't been sleeping very well lately, terrible night time heartburn, and just uncomfortable sleeping! Today was my birthday and hubby got me some flowers sent to my work, and some charms for my bracelet.. We are going out to dinner sometime this weekend to celebrate :thumbup:

Happy Birthday for yesterday Erin! Hope you had a lovely day. :flower: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Happy birthday erin


----------



## mamadonna

Omg ebs has af turned up


----------



## jeffsar

happy belated birthday erin!! x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Omg ebs has af turned up

Yep its looking that way. :cry: xxx


----------



## erin7707

thanks girls!


oh ebs...... :cry: cd1 is always the hardest... thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## jeffsar

thinking of you ebs xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Omg ebs has af turned up
> 
> Yep its looking that way. :cry: xxxClick to expand...

Im so sorry hun,not having a good day here either,not quite the same as what ur goin thru hun,but we didn't get the house totally gutted but not a lot we can do about it


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Omg ebs has af turned up
> 
> Yep its looking that way. :cry: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im so sorry hun,not having a good day here either,not quite the same as what ur goin thru hun,but we didn't get the house totally gutted but not a lot we can do about itClick to expand...

Aww I'm so sorry. :hugs: It must be so frustrating house after house. :grr: I don't suppose that size is the easiest to find either. 

Yep today is sh*tty here too. :cry: Lost all hope now. Just started back with the diet today and I'm going to lose the weight I need for my IVF referral in January. I'll take the clomid and DTD but I'm not laying any hopes on getting pregnant this way at all now. I've had 2 months of false hopes and I can't take another... so its waiting for my one shot of IVF and hoping that it works. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

oh mama, i am so sorry about the house - do you know why it fell trough?

ebs, hang in there and concentrate on the diet - it will give you something to focus on. plus, if you stop 'trying' it might just happen xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,it fell thru jeffsar,cos when my ex left he left me with quite a bit of debt and only ova the last yr or so i have managed 2 pay it off,but its damaged my credit history:nope:
Ebs try and have a month without temps and opks,u will probably be able 2 judge when ur body is ov


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi,it fell thru jeffsar,cos when my ex left he left me with quite a bit of debt and only ova the last yr or so i have managed 2 pay it off,but its damaged my credit history:nope:
> Ebs try and have a month without temps and opks,u will probably be able 2 judge when ur body is ov

Do you have someone that could stand as your guarantour? If they have someone like your Mum with good credit they might ignore your credit history. Its worth a try.

Still temping and opking as l have no idea when l'll ov at all this cycle and it wasn't clear last cycle so l'll still go through the motions. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I thought they might have mentioned a guarantor but nothin was said,it'll be offered 2 someone else by now


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I thought they might have mentioned a guarantor but nothin was said,it'll be offered 2 someone else by now

:hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls, hope everyone is having an ok weekend xx


----------



## ebony2010

Evening Jeffsar :hi:

I've watching x factor. Good old Saturday night tv. :winkwink:

How are you? Hows the diet going? Day 2 for me. I've got to lose enough to get referred for ivf and stuff in January so I've got to knuckle down. :wacko: Hoping it doesn't come to that but I want to be prepared. :thumbup:

I wonder how Britt is getting on. xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebs, I'm hoping 3rd times the charm for you! (3rd cycle on clomid) FX'd!!! Keep your head up and try to just concentrate on your diet, and maybe if your head is elsewhere your body will be able to do what it's supposed to :thumbup:


AFM- nightly dose of heartburn here... going to chug down a half a bottle of mylanta and head to bed!


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

Erin... that heartburn sounds awful. I can't believe how long you've been suffering. I get it in the 2ww now and it drives me nuts. :wacko:

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

I'm trying to find some positivity but with heavy AF and cramps its not that easy is it? :dohh: anyway... day 3 of the diet and all going well so far. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone,not had a bad wknd considering the wk I've had.
I had to phone nhs helpline last cos i couldn't remember if i had took my tablets(my memory is so bad at the mo )i felt like such an idiot,anyway she told me not to take them in case i had already,i didn't think i had but hubby seems to think i had


----------



## ebony2010

Oh no Mama!!! :hugs: What a nightmare. Could you maybe get one of those boxes with days and am/pm extra on so you know which you've taken? I think I've seen them in the £ shop. My Dad used to be on alot of tablets and its so difficult to remember what you took when you just do it automatically but if he had in these pill things he'd just fill it up at the beginning of the week.

I did a quick google. This is what I mean.

https://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/7-day-days-a-week-long-medication-pill-box-organizer-mulitple-dose-4-trays-per-day


----------



## mamadonna

What a good idea,i think I've seen them in the £ shop 2


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> What a good idea,i think I've seen them in the £ shop 2

Its worth a try for £1. My Dad used to write everything down and tick it off at first but found these pill boxes much easier. I know when I used to take tablets I used to love the ones that had the days of the week on the actualy foil because its so easy in your routine to pop a pill and then think... "did I take that?" Might help you out anyway. Hope it does. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

How is everyone? Hope you're all ok and just busy.

Well I've had a pain in my right ovary for 2 weeks now and I'm convinced its a cyst. Been trying to get through to someone at the hospital since last Friday but just had to leave messages. I got a name and number today for the person I need to speak to when they get in tomorrow so I'm all set to try and get this sorted. Its really uncomfortable. :nope: Worried they'll try and put me on bcp or something to get rid if it is a big cyst. :brat: Why is nothing ever simple? :dohh: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

ebs, clomid gave me a cyst.... i ended up having surgery to have it removed. didn't want to scare you, but it could be why you are in pain. i'd make sure they scan you hun, just incase.

i was thinking about britt too, hopefully she's getting on fine and loving her time with freddy xx

afm, i have lost a stone in four weeks! weighed today, 3lbs down so that makes my stone. just 9lbs to go until target now! x


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> What a good idea,i think I've seen them in the £ shop 2

i have one mama - i'm useless without it! i once took double dose and was having a panic attack as my heart was racing so much, lol!


----------



## mamadonna

Evenin all,sorry ain't been on at all today,I've been decorating,mite as well get my home lookin all pretty 4 santy comin as i doubt we will Eva move.

I hope u get sorted ebs,sounds like cysts 2 me too,best get them sorted,

has britt put any photos on of freddy?


----------



## ebony2010

Wow! You are doing really well. Congratulations. :dance:

If you don't mind me asking..... how did you find out about your cyst and what did it feel like? Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi mama, nope, no pics yet - can't wait to see him! 

ebs, i passed out at work, they took me to hospital and when i told them i was on clomid so could be pregnant they scanned me - no baby but a huge cyst. they said it can happen with clomid as you are over stimulated x


----------



## ebony2010

Mama.... Not heard from Britt. She must be busy. Xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi mama, nope, no pics yet - can't wait to see him!
> 
> ebs, i passed out at work, they took me to hospital and when i told them i was on clomid so could be pregnant they scanned me - no baby but a huge cyst. they said it can happen with clomid as you are over stimulated x

Thanks Jeffsar. I really think it could be cysts but hopefully they can catch it early. :shrug: I hope l get to speak to someone tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah she'll have her hands full lol

they found my cysts when they scanned me with the last pregnancy,i think that was why i was gettin so much pain in my right side


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls - it's so quiet around here!

hope you are all well x


----------



## ebony2010

Afternoon Jeffsar :hi:

I'm off to the doctors shortly. Rang the hospital about my ovary pain and was advised by a nurse that my pain for over 2 weeks is normal and to take paracetomal and/or codine ever 4 hours. They said if I need to be seen by them I have to get my GP to refer me which is ludicrous as I'm under consultant care at the hospital. :grr: Off to see my GP (again) to see if they can get anything done. It seems silly if they think continuous pain is normal and that I'm going to sit popping pills and masking whatever is going on until January when I see the FS. Grrrr...

Anyway... lol.. how is life in the Jeffsar household? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

it's fab at the minute ebs, very enjoyable - much much easier second time around!

i wonder how britt is getting on - can't wait to see freddy!

i would demand you are seen - my cyst was twisting my ovary, meaning if it was left i may have lost an ovary. tell them you're not leaving until you've had a scan, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

My GP fobbed me off too. Says to stop taking clomid and see if it eases off. I give up. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

what are you going to do ebs? x

here are a few updated pics of six week old Riley! he loves a bath and a bozie! x
 



Attached Files:







R1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 1









R2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









R3.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ebony2010

Awww gorgeous photos Jeffsar! :cloud9: Those boys are just scrumtious. You must be one proud Mummy.

I'm going to carry on as normal and if it gets worse just go to A&E. :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw Im so sorry things aren't sorted 4 u ebs,don't keep putting up with the pain hun if it carries on go and see some1 at a&e

jeffsar,u have 2 gorgeous little boys there u must be so proud!


----------



## jeffsar

thanks girls - i think they are gorgeous but always wonder if that's just cos i'm their mummy!

ebs, i'd do just that - if it gets really sore, go to a&e then they'll have to do something for you x

hiya mama, how are you doing? x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi jeffsar Im ok,just gettin ova an awful cold.can't believe we are nearly in the middle of Oct Nov will be here before i know it


----------



## jeffsar

i know, time is flying now Riley is here - it didn't do that when i was pregnant, just dragged slowly for 9 months lol! x


----------



## mamadonna

Another shift ova with at work,weather is miserable.what to do this afternoon?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Another shift ova with at work,weather is miserable.what to do this afternoon?

Aww thats a shame. Its been ok here. I'm sure its dying to rain but I've had my washing out all day. :thumbup: Not thats its dried much. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Its neva let up here,not nice at all!how u feeling 2day hun,have the pains subsided any?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Its neva let up here,not nice at all!how u feeling 2day hun,have the pains subsided any?

I'm sure it will hit us soon. :rain: We must have had loads in the night because when I went out this morning I thought it was raining but it was the wind blowing the water off the conifers. :haha:

I'm a bit blaaahhh today. The pain is just the same, just annoying and worrying but not really painful. I'm dreading ov though. I'm sure it will get worse then and when it does I'll just go to A&E. 

A lady who's journal I follow has just had her one shot on the nhs at ivf and its not worked. She's 39 and its just so unfair. I think its just made me realise how awful this whole journey is for some of us. I'm having a sad and cynical day today. Maybe I should start now with the baaahhh humbug. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah hun i totally sympathize with u,its not an easy journey at all,has hubby had any tests?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Ah hun i totally sympathize with u,its not an easy journey at all,has hubby had any tests?

My hubby? Yeah all is fine there. We're just waiting to get referred by our FS for iui/ivf in Jan. Hope l can lose the weight. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

U will ebs,ur good at loosing ur weight,u just need to be in the right mind frame


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks Mama. I just need to get back into it. :thumbup:

We've got the rain now. :dohh: xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls... just thought I'd check in.. nothing new to report really! I've been taking another heartburn medication at night and that seems to be helping :thumbup: Now, if only I could sleep for more than 30 minutes at a time... :haha:
The thing that scares me is that it seems like every time I wake up Lilah is in there wide awake and jumping around... I'm so worried she's not going to be a good sleeper! She seems to be quite the night owl! 

ebs, so sorry to hear you're in pain with that cyst.. I would really be pushing for something too, but I know it's easier said than done.. Hopefully the pain eases for you and it isn't anything major! 

mama, you're right... november is almost here!! Surgery for you, and beginning to TTC again! and a baby for me! Hopefully she'll come in november and not make me wait past my due date :thumbup: 

jeffsar, your boys are adorable! So glad to hear you say it's easier the second time around... I'm quite nervous still! 

britt, hope you're enjoying your little one, hopefully you can get on to post a pic soon! :)


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Erin :hi:

Hope that new heartburn medication helps. :thumbup: Awww naughty Lilah dancing about in the night. :haha: Don't they say that when you're moving around in the day it can lull them to sleep? If so, it would make sense for them to be more active at night. :shrug: xxx


----------



## erin7707

ebony2010 said:


> Hi Erin :hi:
> 
> Hope that new heartburn medication helps. :thumbup: Awww naughty Lilah dancing about in the night. :haha: Don't they say that when you're moving around in the day it can lull them to sleep? If so, it would make sense for them to be more active at night. :shrug: xxx

that's what I'm hoping is the case... I just can't remember if Lexi was active at night or not... I don't remember her being this active, but then again I wasn't really thinking 'oh great, that means she's going to be awake all night'.. haha :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

Evening ladies,sorry u have the rain now ebs,its still awful here too
hi erin,so sorry to hear ur still suffering with heartburn,its horrible i suffered with it too nothing seemed to help

not having a good time here my brother in law has been rushed in2 hospital,not sure what's happening yet but i think it maybe a stroke,that'll be 2 brain hemorrhages(sp?)and major heart surgery all in the last 12 months,keep him in ur prayers girls not sure how my sis will cope if anything happens to him


----------



## ebony2010

Oh Mama.... you're poor sister. I'll be thinking of her. I hope he's ok. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Oh Mama.... you're poor sister. I'll be thinking of her. I hope he's ok. :hugs: xxx

Thanks ebs,Im worried sick,still not heard anything yet x


----------



## jeffsar

evening girls xx

hi erin, glad you are getting the heartburn under control - i was at my wits end with it just before riley arrived!

ebs, i'm with you on the diet front - lets both get a stone off before erin has lilah!

mama, so sorry to hear your news - thinking of you and your sister - hope it all turns out ok xxx

britt, we miss you! hope you and freddy are getting on well x

afm, had a busy day - my 6 week post natal check at docs which we walked to - taylor cycled, i walked with the pram - 4 MILES! i will get thin............ then a trip to soft play centre in the afternoon, then cooking cleaning etc etc. I am tired! x


----------



## jeffsar

i just went to the start of the thread to read how we all met again - it's really quite funny as by only page 6 or 7 we kind of form our little group of 5 with others occasionally popping by - it's almost a year since we all started talking.

it's been quite a year of ups and downs and we've been through it together. strange how close we seem considering it's all over the computer! 

i feel a bit emotional now. can you tell i have had a large glass of wine............? lol!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar.... Where do you get your energy? :wacko: You are definately determined. :thumbup:

How is the new pram? Glad you got it in the end?

We have been through alot haven't we. I do love how close we all have become even though we've never met. :hugs: I suppose its because of the journey we've been on over the last year. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i know, it's strange - i tell you lot stuff i've never told friends here! 
it's nice to have people to talk to that understand and don't jude - i think we've got a great bunch of girls here! plus for me, it's nice to know that even though i'm half way round the world, you'll all still be there for me if i log on! 

i miss britt, can't wait to see freddy! x


----------



## jeffsar

oh, and i LOVE my pram - out walking all the time to show it off, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah... i think friends in real life can't truely understand LTTTC unless they've been through but on here we've all had our battles and can support each other.

Can't wait to hear all about Freddy and see a pic too. :happydance: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

ttc is hard and emotional - having people to support you makes a huge differance. plus, we've had a laugh too!! x


----------



## ebony2010

Yes we have. :thumbup: It'll be nice when you move to hear about your new life. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

getting excited now, can't wait to go out and find a house!

right - off to bed for me, hopefully riley has a good night! x


----------



## jeffsar

where is everyone?!!? lol!

hope you are all well xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> where is everyone?!!? lol!
> 
> hope you are all well xxx

I'm here. :hi: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Im here too !!
Im just so tired at the mo don't have the energy to do much,i think its the cold horrible weather,

its so lovely that nearly a yr on we are all still here supporting each other,and i am the same i tell u guys way more than i tell my friends,i suppose some of the stuff we talk about we couldn't share ova a cuppa with friends,they'd probably think we'd lost the plot lol 

Im gettin worried about britt i really hope she's ok and just super busy with freddy


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Im here too !!
> Im just so tired at the mo don't have the energy to do much,i think its the cold horrible weather,
> 
> its so lovely that nearly a yr on we are all still here supporting each other,and i am the same i tell u guys way more than i tell my friends,i suppose some of the stuff we talk about we couldn't share ova a cuppa with friends,they'd probably think we'd lost the plot lol
> 
> Im gettin worried about britt i really hope she's ok and just super busy with freddy

Oooh you need to move here Mama. Its lovely and sunny today. I've even got my washing out. :thumbup:

Yes... I can't imagine having indepth conversations about cm with friends over a cuppa. :haha: 

Forgot to say... I PM'd Britt to see if she was ok and she said her computer is packed away and her DH has been off work so they are having some family time this week. She says she'll be back Monday with the computer set back up for an update. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah excellent Im glad all is ok with britt i was beginning to worry


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Ah excellent Im glad all is ok with britt i was beginning to worry

I was a bit worried too so I pm'd her but she says she can only get on BnB on her phone at the minute so can't upload photos until next week. It will give us something to look forward to anyway. :thumbup:

Well I'm having a strange day. Its CD8 and I have loads of EWCM. :wacko: My right ovary is hurting a bit more so I'm wondering if I'm ovulating super early. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Its possible ebs,just make sure u get a couple of sessions in with hubby


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

glad to hear britt is doing fine, was getting worried. i sent her a gift - still had her address from sending her the maternity jeans - hope it got there ok!! 

well, riley has been grumpy today - it think he has colic, poor wee toot. he's off to bed early tonight so we'll see how he gets on.......... i have a feeling i am in for a rough night!

hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

Aww poor Riley! I hope you don't have too much of a rough night with him.

That was sweet of you to send Britt a gift. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

it wasn't much, but i think it was very cute!!

how are you ebs? xx


----------



## ebony2010

I'm ok.... just plodding on. Had loads of EWCM today but -ve opk so DH has had his orders for later just in case l'm oving early. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

best to cover it, just in case xx


----------



## ebony2010

Big temp drop this morning.... come on eggy... out you come. :haha: We covered it last night so hopefully one more :sex: and we're done for this cycle. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you've all had a good weekend. Mine has been a quiet one. No +ve opk yet despite the ewcm for 2 days but still going for EOD :sex: and hoping l ov soon. Xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi everyone hope your all okay, i am going to get on my computer today to get a pic loaded onto here of freddy, need to sort my office out and then get it set up. 

My phone is rubbish for the internet so i cant see all the posts, so i hope everything is going well for all of you.

Afm freddy is amazing, keeping me awake at night lol but worth it, i got 4 hours last night so wasnt the best night but hopefully tonight he might let me catch up a bit. he was born 8 5 and was weighed sunday after and had gone up to 8 8, he is being weighed today so we will see if he has gained any more weight. I weighed me yesterday and i have lost just over a stone. I am going to weight watchers tomorrow so hopefully will be back to normal weight by crimbo xx


----------



## ebony2010

Britt!!!! :hi:

Lovely to see you. Can't wait to see a photo of Freddy and have you back online. :hugs: Just reading your post it says you're 42 weeks pregnant. :haha:

A stone already? :wacko: Is this since you gave birth? Wow! Its dropping off and yes you will be back to your old weight by christmas. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

afternoon ladies!

ebs, how you feeling - ov'd yet???

britt, hello!!!! can't wait to see freddy - we'll need ro take pics with them in their matching bibs!! x

hi erin & mama, hope you're well xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar :hi:

I've just waiting to ov. I think its going to happen any day now though so nice and early. :thumbup:

How are you? xxx


----------



## erin7707

Hi girls! Sorry I've been MIA! 
Hi Britt! Glad to hear all is well, can't wait til you get your computer up and running so we can see a pic of Freddy! 

ebs- Yay! Close to ov!! Hopefully it comes sooner for you this cycle than last cycle! FX'd!! 

jeffsar- Glad to hear things are still good with the boys :) 

mama- How are you doing? What date is your appt again? 

AFM- I've been to the dentist this morning... Had to have 2 of my fillings fixed because he left a gap between the teeth the last time that food was getting stuck in, so he redid those two, and then I had a tooth that had had a root canal that had a chip in the tooth, so that needed repaired as well... well the first set of shots to numb me didn't do the trick, so he gave me about 6 shots of novacaine total..... my whole mouth is still numb almost 4 hours later :( I am starving! :( And I have the hugest headache/jawache ever from all those shots! :( I just want to sleep!
I had my checkup with my doctor this morning, and all is well, she tried to feel for the baby's position, but said she was being tricky, that it felt like she was head down, but since I had that ultrasound when I was 31 weeks and she was head up she found it hard to tell, so she might book me in for a real ultrasound to see if she's still breech or not. I think she might wait to do that as it gets closer, because she still has time to turn in there. 
I've gained 27 lbs now so far.. still trying to keep an eye on it... I guess today might help with that situation since I can't eat anything because my whole entire mouth is numb! :( :( 

Here are my bump pics:
One from 32 weeks:


34 weeks:


----------



## ebony2010

You look great Erin and it looks like all bump to me. :thumbup:

Sorry about you mouth. Ouch! I hate those awful injections... especially in the roof of your mouth. :wacko: I hope it gets back to normal quick. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi everyone,britt lovely to hear from u never

erin ur lookin fab,my op is the29th Nov

not long till ov ebs,good luck hun

hi jeffsar


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Britt... hope you can get online today to upload a photo. I'm dying to see the lovely Freddy. :cloud9:

Mama... just over a month now and then you can TTC. :happydance: Hopefully the run up to xmas with your boys will keep you nice and busy so it flys by.

Jeffsar & Erin... :hi:

AFM... nothing to report. Just still waiting to ov... :coffee: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ladies, where are you all??!?!?! lol!!!!

britt - i NEED to see freddy!!
ebs, how long until poas???
erin, hope lilah is behaving x
hi mama, how are you?

afm, busy busy busy! plus, hubby had his 'minor op' today - if he thinks he is getting sympathy he is sadly mistaken, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar :hi:

Its been quite around here hasn't it? Has hubby had the snip then? Aww poor fella. 

I wonder how Britt is doing? Must be busy still. :shrug: Dying to see pics of Freddy.

Hope everyone else is doing ok too.

AFM... I think ov day may have been yesterday but just waiting for FF to confirm it then I'm not temping for the rest of the cycle. I've had 2 months of fantastic looking charts only to get AF and it gets my hopes up too much so I'm just going to see what symptoms I get and POAS of course. :haha: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you're all having a good weekend. :thumbup:

Britt.... hope you can get online this next week. I'm dying to hear about Freddy and see a photo of his gorgeousness. :cloud9:

Mama.... hope you're busy with your boys and passing the time quickly. Just over a month to go!!!

Jeffsar.... hope you're having fun with your boys too.

Erin.... our only pregnant lady left! Hope that nasty heartburn is being kinder to you and the house is getting sorted.

AFM..... I'm 3dpo so l'm having some time off temping and relaxing a bit. Been using a relaxation CD for TTC to help keep me chilled out. Very tired today though as l went to a party at a friends and drank far too much wine. :wine: It was great fun though. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ebs,sounds like ur feeling very chilled about this cycle I'll be keeping everything crossed 4 u


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi ebs,sounds like ur feeling very chilled about this cycle I'll be keeping everything crossed 4 u

Thanks. I've had too many really stressful cycles recently so l thought l'd try and have a change. :thumbup:

How are you? Xxx


----------



## britt24

Morning All


I am back properly now, got my routine etc sorted out with freddy so i am getting some free time lol.

Freddy has been really good, he has been going 5 hours in the night then feed and straight back down again so been nice for me cos i havent been useless in the day so can spend time with him then as well. i am taking him to be weighed again this week so we will see what the little man has gained this week.

Hope your all okay i am going to read through today and catch up with every one.

Jeffsar them gifts were lovely he has worn his bib loads, i will get a pic of him in it next time he wears it.

i am starting ww tomorrow night, i have lost 2 stone already just getting back to normal so i am wanting to loose another 3 stone to get back to my wedding weight. So i am having my last treat day today with a chippy tea.

Ebs you will have to meet freddy one day, when your around at the glen xx
 



Attached Files:







04102011035.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 8









P1030014.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 7









P1020963.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mamadonna

Aw britt he is gorgeous well done u sound like u have things sorted


----------



## ebony2010

Britt.... it is lovely to see you back on here and hear things are going so well with Freddy. He is just so gorgeous!!!!! :cloud9: I will definately have to meet him one day as you are just down the road. :thumbup:

You've lost 2 stone already!!! Wow!!! That is amazing. I'm sure the rest will drop off quickly running around after your gorgeous little man. Good luck with WW. I'm back on the diet this morning and Jeffsar is following the ww plan too so we can all swap recipes and stuff. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## britt24

Thanks 

i think i have lost it quickly cos time just goes so quickly that i actually forget to eat at meal times then it is the next one before i know it. So i think ww will actually make me eat properly as well as make me loose more weight. I am going to change my tickers i think lol as i am no longer pregnant, and i will get my weight loss one on here instead.

How are you both?

yes ebs next time you are over this way or i am over chesterfield you will have to meet Freddy. 

still seems strange that he is here, and labour was just like a dream now when i think back didnt seem real at all, but i think thats cos it went so fast from the contractions starting to me pushing. x


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah... ww makes you chose the healthier options so you get more food for your points doesn't it? and writing it down helps you face what you've eaten too. :haha:

I'm ok. 3rd cycle on clomid and trying to have a more relaxed cycle this time. Stopped temping yesterday at 3dpo and just going to try and relax about it all and keep busy. :thumbup:

I imagine it seems a bit surreal after being pregnant for 9 months that he's finally arrived. Have you been taking him out in the surf walking alot like you planned yet? xxx


----------



## jeffsar

britt, hello!!!!!

Freddy is gorgeous, i am so pleased for you xx

and guess what - the first pic of him in the white next sleepsuit - that is what Riley came home from hospital in! 

Riley has his bib on all the time too - i love the little feet and it's nice to see there name too. I have a cardy knitted for Erin too when lilah arrives - hers is more girly though!

ebs, glad you have relaxed a bit - ttc is all consuming so i am glad you've had a chance to let your hair down a bit.

hi mama, how's it going - any developments on the house front?

erin, hows lilah been treating you? doing anything for halloween? 

afm, it's been awful here. Riley was rushed in an ambulence to hospital on friday as he became viloently sick and floppy. after tests they found he has gastroentiritus. he got better very fast and is now back to normal - but the rest of us now have it! i haven't kept anything down for two days and hubby is in agony - after having the snip and throwing up so much he is in so much pain!

hopefully we'll recover as fast as riley.........

here is a pic of riley and his friend sophia - remember i told you about my friend who lost her baby girl Mya last year and had a successful pregnancy just before i had Riley? well, this is her little girl xx
 



Attached Files:







0713[1].jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ebony2010

Oh Jeffsar!!! That must have been so frightening for you and now you are all ill. :wacko: Glad to hear Riley is feeling better and I really hope you all follow suit very quickly, especially poor hubby. It hurts bad enough when you are sick but with his stitches too!!! Oh my...

That photo is adorable! He's got himself a little girlfriend already. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

it wasn't great ebs - i was worried sick about him. but he is his usual smiley self now - can't wait to feel better again and give him a proper bozie!

x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> it wasn't great ebs - i was worried sick about him. but he is his usual smiley self now - can't wait to feel better again and give him a proper bozie!
> 
> x

Awww glad he's ok anyway and hope you are all well soon too. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

aw so sorry riley has been so sick jeffsar poor little man,and sorry you all have had it to.my eldest had that when he was about 9/10 months and it was awful,the skin was pealing of his little bottom,must have been the acid in his stools or something,anyway when he did get better he wouldnt touch food hardly for ages only little bits now and then

nothing happening on the home front just gonna leave it now,operation is just around the corner as is xmas so just gonna leave it for now


----------



## DVSVXN

Hello ladies thought i would stop by and see how everyone is doing :)
Awww you bubbas are adorable ladies hope your pregnancies went well for you both.
Any news? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Hello ladies thought i would stop by and see how everyone is doing :)
> Awww you bubbas are adorable ladies hope your pregnancies went well for you both.
> Any news? xxx

Hi DVS :hi: How are you? No news from me. :shrug: xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

Im good thanks :D
Endo is starting to play up again tho. Had a fertility consult and they believe I do not ovulate that much due to only getting Af a couple of times a year so will need to go on clomid buts its so expensive here to get the bloods and scan done each month we are going to put it off. Getting the copper iud or implant put in in the next few weeks. But things with OH are going amazing :)


----------



## ebony2010

DVSVXN said:


> Im good thanks :D
> Endo is starting to play up again tho. Had a fertility consult and they believe I do not ovulate that much due to only getting Af a couple of times a year so will need to go on clomid buts its so expensive here to get the bloods and scan done each month we are going to put it off. Getting the copper iud or implant put in in the next few weeks. But things with OH are going amazing :)

Is this the new OH? Glad things are going well but sorry about the endo. :hugs: xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

ebony2010 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Im good thanks :D
> Endo is starting to play up again tho. Had a fertility consult and they believe I do not ovulate that much due to only getting Af a couple of times a year so will need to go on clomid buts its so expensive here to get the bloods and scan done each month we are going to put it off. Getting the copper iud or implant put in in the next few weeks. But things with OH are going amazing :)
> 
> Is this the new OH? Glad things are going well but sorry about the endo. :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

yup 6 months has gone so fast lol but havent been this happy in so long


----------



## jeffsar

hi dvs!

well, i got weighed - another 2lb's off! (propablby down to the sickness rather than the diet, lol) 

so that's 17lb since i started ww, and i think around three stone since the day before i had Riley! i say think as i was so scared to weigh myself when pregnant but my mw at the induction did and i recently got sent my labour notes which put me at 3 and a half stone heavier than pre pregnancy! 

Only 7lbs to go! x


----------



## ebony2010

DVS... glad to hear you're happy. :thumbup:

Jeffsar... congrats on the weight loss. You are doing so well. I can't believe you have so little left to lose. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi dv long time no hear hope ur keeping well

wowowee well done on the weight loss jeffsar,i think i am putting on what ur loosing lol

just in case i dont get on tomorrow ebs"HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR" i hope you have a lovely day:cake:

it was my 2nd youngests birthday today 12 yrs old

op is looming closer but i'm feeling pretty good about it not as nervous as i was


----------



## ebony2010

Mama.... Happy birthday to your son! Hope he had a fun day.

I'm glad you are not feeling as nervous about the op. Does it help knowing you can TTC after? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah totally,i'm gonna ask the endocrinologist when i next see him how long it will be after that we can try

and thank you,we are all full of cake and party food


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> yeah totally,i'm gonna ask the endocrinologist when i next see him how long it will be after that we can try
> 
> and thank you,we are all full of cake and party food

I hope you don't have to wait long. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

happy birthday ebs!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> happy birthday ebs!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxx

Thanks. I feel so sick :sick: Had a chippy tea and just had birthday cake. 

How are you? Are you all feeling any better? Xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

happy birthday (sorry its a bit late) hope your day was lovely for u xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

How is everyone today?

Well I'm currently having new windows fitted upstairs so sat downstairs amusing myself and keeping warm. :wacko:

7dpo today... still not temping... and not POAS yet! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs!!

what - no POAS?!!?!? 
TEST!!!! lol x

look at this picture - how cute is he! 6 weeks in this pic. And the two brothers!! x
 



Attached Files:







Riley - b & w1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









Taylor & Riley1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ebony2010

haha yes no POAS or temping for me right now. :wacko: I'm actually enjoying it and feeling alot less stressed. I'm 8dpo today though so I'm sure I'll give in soon. :haha:

Those photos are lovely! Your handsome boys. :cloud9: Did you go to one of those photo studios? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

aw gorgeous pics jeffsar,they look so much alike

ebs well done on resisting temptation,when will you be testing?


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!! Hope all is well! 

Britt- Freddy is soooo adorable!! love those pictures! Glad to hear he's a pretty good sleeper also!! :thumbup: It takes awhile to get into a routine.. I'm nervous for having to get into a routine with 2! We've already got Lexi in one, so hopefully Lilah will easily adapt to her routine ;) 

jeffsar- oh those boys... so cute! Love the pictures! Do you guys celebrate Halloween over there? Monday is our Halloween, and Lexi will be dressed as a strawberry.. last year we had her in a fairy costume, and it was so cold out that we had to put a lot of layers on under the dress and it just didn't do it justice, ruined the whole outfit, so this year I got her a nice warm costume :thumbup: Which is good because yesterday we had our first sighting of snow flurries for the year! :nope: :growlmad: So I will have to work Monday during the day, and then they are having the parade and trick or treating afterwards in the evening. I'll try to post a picture of Lexi after Halloween! 

ebs- WOW! So proud of you for being stress-free this cycle! FX'd for a good outcome! Try to hold off til 10 dpo to test.. eeeex! You must be getting the itch by now.. :haha:

mama- op is getting closer.. just like my due date! yikes! It will be here before we know it! I can't wait til it's over with for you so you can get back on the road to TTC! 

AFM-
Well, heartburn/acid reflux is still terrible. insane. I hate it. I get it the moment I wake up in the morning. :nope: 
Last week I had a quick scan at work to see if Lilah was still breech, and she was.. Scares me, because I don't want a c-section unless it's an emergency! But yesterday my belly just felt different, and I wasn't feeling the buldge of a complete circle that I could cup my hand around, instead, this bulge was more oval and oblong.. so I thought maybeeee it was her butt.. so I just stuck the ultrasound on myself (I don't know what I'm doing so I couldn't tell very good) but I did it down low, and I KNOW it was her head. So looks as if she's head down now! I just hope she stays that way!! FX'd! 
Other than that, nothing new to report here! Renovations are still coming along in the basement.. we've begun painting finally though, looks like they might be here one more week or so, and then we will have the carpet installed and it will be finished.. We will move our bedroom down there after Lilah outgrows her bassinet, and then get her nursery set up in what is our bedroom now. It will be a pain, and I kinda wish it could just be done, but I don't want to leave Lexi to be the only one upstairs when we're having Lilah sleep in her bassinet in our bedroom with us downstairs.. plus the kitchen is upstairs so it would be another pain to have to go get the bottle every two hours.. haha, at least by 3 months she's more likely to be sleeping better through the night where we might only have to get up once to come up the stairs.. 
I'm starting to feel antsy and that I still have a lot to get done.. This weekend we are painting in the basement some more, and we HAVE to go through Lexi's 0-3 month clothes and wash those and put them away for Lilah.. just in case, so we're a little bit more ready! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> aw gorgeous pics jeffsar,they look so much alike
> 
> ebs well done on resisting temptation,when will you be testing?

I'm going to hold off as long as I can as my ic's are only 25miu so not that sensitive and don't want to waste a more expensive one.

Loving the new ticker. :thumbup:



erin7707 said:


> hi girls!! Hope all is well!
> 
> ebs- WOW! So proud of you for being stress-free this cycle! FX'd for a good outcome! Try to hold off til 10 dpo to test.. eeeex! You must be getting the itch by now.. :haha:
> 
> AFM-
> Well, heartburn/acid reflux is still terrible. insane. I hate it. I get it the moment I wake up in the morning. :nope:
> Last week I had a quick scan at work to see if Lilah was still breech, and she was.. Scares me, because I don't want a c-section unless it's an emergency! But yesterday my belly just felt different, and I wasn't feeling the buldge of a complete circle that I could cup my hand around, instead, this bulge was more oval and oblong.. so I thought maybeeee it was her butt.. so I just stuck the ultrasound on myself (I don't know what I'm doing so I couldn't tell very good) but I did it down low, and I KNOW it was her head. So looks as if she's head down now! I just hope she stays that way!! FX'd!
> Other than that, nothing new to report here! Renovations are still coming along in the basement.. we've begun painting finally though, looks like they might be here one more week or so, and then we will have the carpet installed and it will be finished.. We will move our bedroom down there after Lilah outgrows her bassinet, and then get her nursery set up in what is our bedroom now. It will be a pain, and I kinda wish it could just be done, but I don't want to leave Lexi to be the only one upstairs when we're having Lilah sleep in her bassinet in our bedroom with us downstairs.. plus the kitchen is upstairs so it would be another pain to have to go get the bottle every two hours.. haha, at least by 3 months she's more likely to be sleeping better through the night where we might only have to get up once to come up the stairs..
> I'm starting to feel antsy and that I still have a lot to get done.. This weekend we are painting in the basement some more, and we HAVE to go through Lexi's 0-3 month clothes and wash those and put them away for Lilah.. just in case, so we're a little bit more ready! :wacko:

Thats great news that she's moved. It sounds like it from you saying how she feels. :thumbup:

Glad the house is coming along. I'm sure it will all fit into place. I'm painting this weekend too so I'll think of you. :winkwink:

AFM... 8dpo today. Been really busy so its been a great distraction. We got out upstairs windows replaced yesterday so I'm going to try to paint and gloss all of upstairs this weekend so it all looks fresh and clean. :thumbup: AF due on Tuesday. Fx'd. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> hi girls!! Hope all is well!
> 
> Britt- Freddy is soooo adorable!! love those pictures! Glad to hear he's a pretty good sleeper also!! :thumbup: It takes awhile to get into a routine.. I'm nervous for having to get into a routine with 2! We've already got Lexi in one, so hopefully Lilah will easily adapt to her routine ;)
> 
> jeffsar- oh those boys... so cute! Love the pictures! Do you guys celebrate Halloween over there? Monday is our Halloween, and Lexi will be dressed as a strawberry.. last year we had her in a fairy costume, and it was so cold out that we had to put a lot of layers on under the dress and it just didn't do it justice, ruined the whole outfit, so this year I got her a nice warm costume :thumbup: Which is good because yesterday we had our first sighting of snow flurries for the year! :nope: :growlmad: So I will have to work Monday during the day, and then they are having the parade and trick or treating afterwards in the evening. I'll try to post a picture of Lexi after Halloween!
> 
> ebs- WOW! So proud of you for being stress-free this cycle! FX'd for a good outcome! Try to hold off til 10 dpo to test.. eeeex! You must be getting the itch by now.. :haha:
> 
> mama- op is getting closer.. just like my due date! yikes! It will be here before we know it! I can't wait til it's over with for you so you can get back on the road to TTC!
> 
> AFM-
> Well, heartburn/acid reflux is still terrible. insane. I hate it. I get it the moment I wake up in the morning. :nope:
> Last week I had a quick scan at work to see if Lilah was still breech, and she was.. Scares me, because I don't want a c-section unless it's an emergency! But yesterday my belly just felt different, and I wasn't feeling the buldge of a complete circle that I could cup my hand around, instead, this bulge was more oval and oblong.. so I thought maybeeee it was her butt.. so I just stuck the ultrasound on myself (I don't know what I'm doing so I couldn't tell very good) but I did it down low, and I KNOW it was her head. So looks as if she's head down now! I just hope she stays that way!! FX'd!
> Other than that, nothing new to report here! Renovations are still coming along in the basement.. we've begun painting finally though, looks like they might be here one more week or so, and then we will have the carpet installed and it will be finished.. We will move our bedroom down there after Lilah outgrows her bassinet, and then get her nursery set up in what is our bedroom now. It will be a pain, and I kinda wish it could just be done, but I don't want to leave Lexi to be the only one upstairs when we're having Lilah sleep in her bassinet in our bedroom with us downstairs.. plus the kitchen is upstairs so it would be another pain to have to go get the bottle every two hours.. haha, at least by 3 months she's more likely to be sleeping better through the night where we might only have to get up once to come up the stairs..
> I'm starting to feel antsy and that I still have a lot to get done.. This weekend we are painting in the basement some more, and we HAVE to go through Lexi's 0-3 month clothes and wash those and put them away for Lilah.. just in case, so we're a little bit more ready! :wacko:

Hi Erin!!!

thank you - i think the look gorgeous but thought that's maybe cos i'm their mummy!!

yep, we celebrate halloween but just not on the scale you guys do! we've a halloween party tomorrow and then Taylor will trick or treat on monday - he loves it! he is dracula this year, and i managed to get a matching dracula sleepsuit for Riley!

Sorry the heartburn is still bad, but so glad lilah has moved! i was dreading having to get a section so i know how worried you are. i can't belivee you are so close now!!

also, i'm not sure if you read a few posts back but i sent britt a gift when freddy arrived, and part of it was a knitted cardigan, and i also have done a 'girly' one for you, and have a wee present for Lilah. obviously if you don't want to PM me your address then it's no problem, but i couldn't resist trying my hand at a girly one! 

xxx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> aw gorgeous pics jeffsar,they look so much alike
> 
> ebs well done on resisting temptation,when will you be testing?

thanks mama, i love them! Riley really is Taylor's double - i got their baby pics mixed up last week! 

how are you - getting nervous?? x


----------



## jeffsar

ebony2010 said:


> haha yes no POAS or temping for me right now. :wacko: I'm actually enjoying it and feeling alot less stressed. I'm 8dpo today though so I'm sure I'll give in soon. :haha:
> 
> Those photos are lovely! Your handsome boys. :cloud9: Did you go to one of those photo studios? xxx

thanks hun! can't believe you have resisted testing - no way i would have managed, lol! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> haha yes no POAS or temping for me right now. :wacko: I'm actually enjoying it and feeling alot less stressed. I'm 8dpo today though so I'm sure I'll give in soon. :haha:
> 
> Those photos are lovely! Your handsome boys. :cloud9: Did you go to one of those photo studios? xxx
> 
> thanks hun! can't believe you have resisted testing - no way i would have managed, lol! xClick to expand...

I know. :haha: I'm going to try and hold off until at least 10dpo. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> aw gorgeous pics jeffsar,they look so much alike
> 
> ebs well done on resisting temptation,when will you be testing?
> 
> thanks mama, i love them! Riley really is Taylor's double - i got their baby pics mixed up last week!
> 
> how are you - getting nervous?? xClick to expand...

no i'm not getting nervous at all just want it over with now:thumbup:


----------



## jeffsar

i know what you mean mama, get it done with and you can decide if you are ttc again! x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you're all having a good weekend. :flower:

AFM... I'm 10dpo and brown spotting like last cycle so l think AF will be here by Tuesday. :nope: Its been lovely not testing & temping but l'm still gutted. I secretly hoped this would be it. My last 2 readings would have fit in. Babylove said July and l would have been due in July..... and Mary said l'd get my bfp end of Oct, begining of Nov.... oh and Star said December for a scan which would have been about right for my early scan. Ugh... fed up. :dohh: xxx


----------



## erin7707

jeffsar said:


> Hi Erin!!!
> 
> thank you - i think the look gorgeous but thought that's maybe cos i'm their mummy!!
> 
> yep, we celebrate halloween but just not on the scale you guys do! we've a halloween party tomorrow and then Taylor will trick or treat on monday - he loves it! he is dracula this year, and i managed to get a matching dracula sleepsuit for Riley!
> 
> Sorry the heartburn is still bad, but so glad lilah has moved! i was dreading having to get a section so i know how worried you are. i can't belivee you are so close now!!
> 
> also, i'm not sure if you read a few posts back but i sent britt a gift when freddy arrived, and part of it was a knitted cardigan, and i also have done a 'girly' one for you, and have a wee present for Lilah. obviously if you don't want to PM me your address then it's no problem, but i couldn't resist trying my hand at a girly one!
> 
> xxx

aww thanks jeffsar!! That's too sweet of you! :cloud9:

We will go trick or treating with Lexi tomorrow, and there is a parade right after we get home from work that we'll go to. It's getting really cold here though, only 30 degrees, so hopefully we'll be able to keep her warm! 

So this weekend I finally went through Lexi's old newborn/3 month clothes and washed those to get them ready... I still just feel like we have so much to do! We'll have to get the changing table and the bassinet set up still.. and find the room for it in our room since we're not moving downstairs right away.. we still need to get money for furniture and a new tv for downstairs. so much stuff that requires so much money that we aren't going to have much left of to spare after we have 2 kids! :wacko: I'm just starting to stress a little! :nope:

ebs, hopefully the spotting is just implantation! FX'd! I'm still keeping my hopes up for you, don't count yourself out til the :witch: shows her face!


----------



## britt24

Hi everyone hope your all okay, sorry havent been on days are going by so fast and i cant fit everything in. freddy is a month old already i cant believe it. He has been really good day and night. He is changing so much.

Ebs i really hopeit is implantation everything crossed for you!

Mama noticed your ticker not long at all now for your appointment x

Jeffsar cant believe how fast time is going, your little ones are so alike and soooo cute

Erin hope your okay not long for you now xx

We had some pics done of freddy on sat we get them thursday so i will post them when i have them x


----------



## erin7707

ebs, any news?


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Britt... glad you could stop by and can't wait to see the new pics of Freddy. :cloud9:

Erin... the :witch: got me today. :nope: Onto cycle 20 of TTC and month 21. :dohh: 

Jeffsar & Mama... :hi:

Been so busy painting upstairs in our house. We've had new windows and its made it look so grotty so I've been painting and today was glossing. Absolutley knackered now. :sleep: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry she got u ebs:hugs:


----------



## britt24

So sorry af got you ebs :hugs: do you have a follow up appointment at all when you have tried clomid a few months? Xx


----------



## britt24

I had my first weigh in last night at ww and i lost 4 pound in my first week, i was so pleased. I am hoping i can loose the same again next week to give me a good boost. 

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> So sorry af got you ebs :hugs: do you have a follow up appointment at all when you have tried clomid a few months? Xx

I go back in January to see if I want to continue with clomid or get referred for iui/ivf but I don't think I'll have lost enough weight for the latter. Just can't get back into it. I think falling at every hurdle doesn't help boost morale does it? :dohh:



britt24 said:


> I had my first weigh in last night at ww and i lost 4 pound in my first week, i was so pleased. I am hoping i can loose the same again next week to give me a good boost.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay xx

Well done! :thumbup: How much more do you have to lose to get back to your pre-pregnancy weight?

BTW... your ticker says you are nearly 45 weeks pregnant. :rofl: xxx


----------



## britt24

Why dont we do it together ebs and motivate each other, we can update our weight loss on here each week i have 2 stone to loose to get to my pre pregnancy weight.

Did they say anything about clmid how sometimes it takes a few cycles or anything? But i suppse it is going to work diffreently on everyone isnt it, i so want you to get your bfp very soon be lovely for you to get a crimbo bfp xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Why dont we do it together ebs and motivate each other, we can update our weight loss on here each week i have 2 stone to loose to get to my pre pregnancy weight.
> 
> Did they say anything about clmid how sometimes it takes a few cycles or anything? But i suppse it is going to work diffreently on everyone isnt it, i so want you to get your bfp very soon be lovely for you to get a crimbo bfp xx

Thats a good idea. What day do you weigh in? I have about 2 stone to get my bmi down to 30 so thats my 1st big goal.

The clomid worked straight away as my cd21 results were improved so it is working but its not a guarantee it will help me concieve. :shrug: I'd love a xmas bfp but l can't see it. I'm going to cover ov every cycle but just concentrate on my weight more l think. Its just too hard. Xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls! Had my 36 wk checkup today.. now I start going weekly for appts.. I'm up 30 lbs at the dr's, 34 at my home scale.. everything else is right on track though! 


34 weeks



today! 36 weeks 2 days.. 
Gettin big!! 


ebs, so sorry to hear that AF got you.. I think you're good to concentrate on your weight loss the majority of the cycle, but still BD around ov time and concentrate on that during your mid-cycle.. :thumbup:

britt, congrats on your weight loss! I can't wait to see the numbers going down instead of up! :)


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... you look fab! :thumbup: Not long to go now at all. :happydance: 30lbs doesn't seem bad either. Aren't you meant to lose about 20lbs when you give birth or something? :shrug: You'll be back to your original weight in no time. :thumbup:

AFM... back on the diet today. Writing my ww points down and going to look for some new recipes later to keep me inspired. :thumbup: Just going to concentrate on my weight now and BD when needed but I'm not getting my hopes up for a bfp this year now. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

sorry i've been awol - having two boys is hectic!

ebs, sorry af arrived - but so glad you are feelign positive and getting back on the diet - we can all do it together! i lost another 2lbs this week, only 6lb to go now! 

britt, how you getting on, is freddy behaving well for mummy?

erin, you look fab!!! glad to hear everything is well - it's any day now! 

mama, hello!! how you feeling - still excited or a bit nervous? 

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar,i'm ok got a check up next week with my endo,i feel ok most of the time but i get the odd butterfly feeling every now and then :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

Jeffsar... well done with the weight loss. I can't believe its nearly all back off. :wacko:

Mama... I hope the run up to xmas is keeping you busy and taking your mind off it a bit. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Morning,yeah plenty of things going on to help me take my mind of it:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

How is everyone? Hope you're all having a good weekend. :thumbup:

AFM... CD6 today. I've decided to take clomid on CD5-9 instead of CD2-6 this cycle as apparently it can give you better quality eggs rather than just lots of follicles. I don't have much hope for this year so I thought anything was worth a try. :shrug: Back on the vit b too. :thumbup:

Day 3 of the diet today too. :thumbup: I finally got back on the diet wagon and really hoping I ca stick to it now. I've really struggled with emotional eating recently and gained quite a bit again. :dohh: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Where is everyone? :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs sorry,i get on to read posts but i havent posted in a while,between work running around after my lot,i'm so tired lol dont think the cold dark days are helping just wanna hibernate lol.


me and hubby are going away for the weekend next weekend really looking forward to it,going away will help take my mind off the fact that i was due then too:cry:,whats really annoying is it would be ovulation weekend to but as i have to take the pill there will be no lil beans conceived that weekend


----------



## ebony2010

Aww l think a weekend away sounds like the perfect distraction. I know it will be a tough day though. :hugs:

AFM.... Day 5 of diet has gone well so l'm on a roll at last. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Well done on the diet,i must make a start

i'm off to the hospital today,just routine to see how well i'm responding to treatment


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Well done on the diet,i must make a start
> 
> i'm off to the hospital today,just routine to see how well i'm responding to treatment

Good luck with your appointment. I hope its all good news and you're on track. :thumbup:

I'm off to the vets with my furbaby. She's on tablets for epilepsy and she needs then upping as she's started having fits more regularly. :nope: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry to hear ur furrbaby is poorly hopefully she'll get stronger meds that will help keep them fits at bay!!

well apt went really well,my endo discharged me and said he wouldnt need to see me again,i ask about trying again and he is happy for me to try as soon as i feel ready,he doesnt seem to think i will have any issues after op,cant believe i am close to the end of what has been a horrible yr for us,so hoping things are on the up now,tis mine and ur turn ebs,u've just been waiting for me thats all:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> so sorry to hear ur furrbaby is poorly hopefully she'll get stronger meds that will help keep them fits at bay!!
> 
> well apt went really well,my endo discharged me and said he wouldnt need to see me again,i ask about trying again and he is happy for me to try as soon as i feel ready,he doesnt seem to think i will have any issues after op,cant believe i am close to the end of what has been a horrible yr for us,so hoping things are on the up now,tis mine and ur turn ebs,u've just been waiting for me thats all:hugs:

Thats great news! :dance: So pleased it went well and that as soon as the op is over you can TTC again. :thumbup: 

Yes this year has been awful and next year is our time to be pregnant and finally have our babies. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I really hope so,i told my endo that i was worried about fertility,with and only having 1 tube,but he seems to think all will be ok


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I really hope so,i told my endo that i was worried about fertility,with and only having 1 tube,but he seems to think all will be ok

Aww thats good then. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, sorry i have been missing in action!!!

things are very busy right now - we have a date for moving - 1st feb. and we have to get everything organised in the next 8 weeks........ i am trying not to panic but it's hard!!

ebs, how's the weight loss going?
mama, glad it went well, you'll be ttc again in no time!
erin, not long now!!! remember and pm me your address so i can send lilah her gift!
britt, hope you and freddy are doing well!

well, Riley is almost 3 months now - can you believe it?! it has gone so fast - pregnancy never went this fast! he is brilliant - sleeping 12hrs straight at night and content in the day - the total opposite of what his brother was like. Erin, 2nd time a charm!

hope you are all well, i'll try get on more next week xxx


----------



## ebony2010

8 weeks doesn't sound long. :wacko: Are you having all your furniture shipped with you? Hope its all going ok anyway. Has it sunk in that you're going?

My diet is going well. Today is day 9 and hoping for a good loss on Monday. I've left it too late to lose enough for my January FS appointment but l'm just trying to get as near as l can. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Wow 8 wks that's not long at all,once xmas is over it'll be here b4 u know it!
It doesn't seem 2 mins since u had riley,they grow far too quick!
It must be what all 2nd babies are like jeffsar,my 2nd son was so laid back


----------



## britt24

Hi everyone 
Hope your all okay 

Freddy is doing good he is only on 1 feed in the night now and sleeping in his cot in his own room

Diet is going well i lost 4 pound first week and 2 and half last week, weigh day tomorrow again so hopefully will have lost a good amount again. Sorry i havent been on in a while dys are going fast and i have been cleaning and sorting bottles etcin between freddy sleeping so its hard to get on but i will try and get on more. 

Ebs glad your diet is going well how muh you lost so far?

Mama so glad your appointment went well :hugs:

Erin not long left for you now how exciting xx

Jeffsar cant believe its been 3 months time is going so fast freddy is 6 weeks tomorrow!

I have got freddys pics so i will post them later for you all to see xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Britt... :hi:

Sounds like you've got Freddy into a good routine and things are going well. I can't wait to see his new photos! :happydance: Well done on the weight loss too. You are doing really well. :thumbup:

My diet is going ok too. I've lost 6lbs so far and I really feel like I've got back on track so hopefully I can keep going. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls :wave: 
Just wanted to pop on quick and say hi! I'm 38 weeks today.. Had my appt this morning and everything looks good, she said I was 2 cm's dialated on my own, cervix is favorable, and she stripped my membranes for me! Coming in to the home stretch now! We've got our basement finished, got all her clothes washed and put into a dresser.. got her bassinet and changing table ready... I think we're basically all set.. What I really wish was that we had a maid to be able to come in and organize our whole house because I have had little time to do that and I'm so uncomfortable and tired after work that I really just don't feel like doing it! Lexi has so many toys that I want to sort through and get rid of some of them to make more room.. especially with Christmas coming soon and we'll need more room for more toys I'm sure.. :wacko:

Well I will try to keep you girls updated as much as possible between working and coming home and relaxing/sorting/cleaning... 
Talk to you soon!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Erin. I can't believe you are 38 weeks! Eeeeek! I'm so excited for you. :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

evening all lovely to hear from everyone,

erin i cant believe ur nearly there!! it will be any day now,please go in b4 i go into hospital so i kno lol xx

britt sounds like you have things sorted with freddy,well done you:thumbup:

ebs any sign of ovulation? must be any day now!!

hi jeffsar:wave:

afm looking forward to this weekend,me and hubby and 2 others are of to see the red hot chili peppers cant wait,then i have a lovely week off work then its d day:wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Mama :hi:

That sounds like a fun weekend! :thumbup: I bet its good to have a few distractions to pass the time. 

I think l'm going to ov in the next few days. I've got EWCM and started BDing yesterday so hopefully should be covered. I think l have a UTI though. :dohh: I constantly feel like l'm desperate to pee. Its awful. :dohh: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

oh dear try some lemon barley water,if you get the no added sugar it souldnt affect ur points


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> oh dear try some lemon barley water,if you get the no added sugar it souldnt affect ur points

Thanks. I drank loads of water yesterday and it seems to have helped. I feel a bit better today. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ebs just had a look at ur chart looks like ur about to ovulate good luck


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi ebs just had a look at ur chart looks like ur about to ovulate good luck

Thanks. :thumbup: My opks are still negative but l doubt it will be much longer. I just want to get it over with so l can stop temping at 3dpo again. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi these are a couple of the pics we had done of Freddy a couple of weeks ago. 

Ebs - good luck with this months ovulation hope you catch the eggy!! everything crossed for you xx
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks Britt. :thumbup: We'll give it a shot.

Freddy is adorable. I love those pictures and in the 2nd one he really looks like his scan pic. :cloud9: Who does he look like? you or DH? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

ah britt i love the pics of freddy!


----------



## mamadonna

just 2 days till this thread is a yr old


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> just 2 days till this thread is a yr old

Really? :wacko: So much has happened in a year hasn't it? I wonder what we'll be looking back on next year? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hopefully we'll be looking back on our pregnancies ebs


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hopefully we'll be looking back on our pregnancies ebs

I hope so. :hugs: xxx


----------



## britt24

Thanks ladies i love them pics i want to get them done on canvas, ebs everyone says hubby i can see him in him too, when i get on my comp tomorrow i will post a pic i have of us all then you can see what you think and i willl finally change my tickers tomorrow lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Thanks ladies i love them pics i want to get them done on canvas, ebs everyone says hubby i can see him in him too, when i get on my comp tomorrow i will post a pic i have of us all then you can see what you think and i willl finally change my tickers tomorrow lol x

Ooh I had my wedding photo done on canvas through someone on ebay and it was really cheap but really good quality. It was much cheaper than tesco or anyone. My inlaws had some done after seeing ours. I'll find the seller and see if they still do it if you want?

Can't wait to see the pic. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies i love them pics i want to get them done on canvas, ebs everyone says hubby i can see him in him too, when i get on my comp tomorrow i will post a pic i have of us all then you can see what you think and i willl finally change my tickers tomorrow lol x
> 
> Ooh I had my wedding photo done on canvas through someone on ebay and it was really cheap but really good quality. It was much cheaper than tesco or anyone. My inlaws had some done after seeing ours. I'll find the seller and see if they still do it if you want?
> 
> Can't wait to see the pic. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Scrap that... lol... i looked on ebay and they aren't trading anymore. You should get some good deals aound xmas though. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!!

britt, freddy is so cute!! and also, how similar is his photo to the one of riley?! spooky!

ebs, strt BD'ing!
mama, you feeling ok still?
hi erin, lilah on her way yet? x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi jeffsar,I'm ok not long 4 me to wait now,trying not to think about it,i can't believe i can stop takin my pill soon!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Mama... 1 week 4 days to go. :thumbup: Not long to go now and then you can throw those pills in the bin. :happydance:

AFM... well I finally got my +ve opk today. :dance: Going to :sex: tonight and then chill out for the rest of the cycle. I have my sister visiting until Sunday so I have a good distraction for a couple of days at least. :thumbup:

Hope everyones ok. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

wohoo on pos opk's ebs


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> wohoo on pos opk's ebs

Thanks. :thumbup: Well we DT last night so we're covered for this cycle now thankfully. 2 more days of temping to confirm ov and then the thermometer is going away for the rest of the cycle. I can't be doing with the stress of worrying about whether a temp is too low or not. :wacko:

Hope everyones having a good weekend. :flower: I've got my sister visiting until Sunday so I'm spending time with them inbetween her visits with the inlaws. xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls, how is everyone?

es, fx'd you caught the eggy x
mama, not long until they fix you now hun x
britt, how are you and freddy getting on?
erin, is lilah here?! x

afm, just busy getting organised for christmas and moving. riley has his 2nd jab's tomorrow - time is flying in!! x


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar i am so bloody nervous but i'm sure it will be all worthit,just ordered another reading so we'll see what this 1 says,hope all is well with you,i hate taking the lo's for jabs,its heart breaking but must be done

off to school to zakk in a mo,these days are just flying over


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> hi girls, how is everyone?
> 
> es, fx'd you caught the eggy x
> mama, not long until they fix you now hun x
> britt, how are you and freddy getting on?
> erin, is lilah here?! x
> 
> afm, just busy getting organised for christmas and moving. riley has his 2nd jab's tomorrow - time is flying in!! x

Thanks. I very much doubt it but it would be nice to finally get that bfp again. :dohh:

Time is flying. I bet it will be lovely having a complete family for xmas. :cloud9:



mamadonna said:


> hi jeffsar i am so bloody nervous but i'm sure it will be all worthit,just ordered another reading so we'll see what this 1 says,hope all is well with you,i hate taking the lo's for jabs,its heart breaking but must be done
> 
> off to school to zakk in a mo,these days are just flying over

Who did you order the reading off? xxx


----------



## erin7707

Well girls, Lilah has arrived :) I started having contractions Sunday at 1130 am, so we left for the hospital around 140 or so, and got to the hospital and I was 6 cm's dialated.. I had to wait for the doc to get there before I could get my epidural and as soon as she got there she said there wasn't time for an epidural that she was on her way out NOW! so we rushed to the open room, and I got in there and immediately began pushing. I would say i pushed for about 10-12 minutes and Lilah was here! Maybe 4 really good pushes! with no epidural! ahhh! It hurt. but it was nice to be over with so quickly! A total labor time of less than 5 hours! I'll take it! 

Things are busy around here, Lexi is doing well with Lilah, and is a great helper and a great big sister :) She has a cold right now and I really wish that wasn't the case because she doesn't know how to cover her mouth or turn her head away when she coughs, so that makes germaphobic me a little paranoid! :wacko: 

Here's a few pics:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah congratulations and well done on a fast labour and delivery,for some reason i can't open the links to the pics probably cos I'm on my phone,will try and get on laptop later


----------



## ebony2010

Erin!!!! Congratulations! Lilah is adorable... you have 2 gorgeous littly girlies there. :cloud9: I thought you'd been quiet for a bit but you had your hands full. :winkwink: Glad to hear your labour went well and quickly and all is well. :hugs: Keep us updated on her progress. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

She is absolutely gorgeous well done


----------



## jeffsar

OMG Erin!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!

big hugs to your girls from us - i'll get her parcel in the post!

really am so pleased for you all - she is beautiful! well done hun x


----------



## jeffsar

another psychic baby has arrived - so cool!! 

well girls, i finally joined facebook, so if anyof you want to add me, i'll pm my email address.

hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Jeffsar. :hi: How are you? Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm good ebs, you?? 
busy busy busy here between boys and moving - but i'm coping! 

plus - i just finished all my christmas shopping and wrapped it all so feeling very smug!! x


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> i'm good ebs, you??
> busy busy busy here between boys and moving - but i'm coping!
> 
> plus - i just finished all my christmas shopping and wrapped it all so feeling very smug!! x

I bet you are so busy! :wacko: Did you say you're renting your house out?

All done for xmas. Thats super orgainised.

I'm ok l guess. Had a low day with a pregnancy announcement that really got to me but plodding on. Still sticking to my diet and taking clomid so just got to keep going. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

after a year of ttc i used to dread coming on here and seeing people announce - you start to think it'll never happen. BUT, just remember that you know you can get pregnant and keep on track with your weight loss - it will happen ebs, i'm sure of it x

hubby's mum and dad are buying a share of the house and living here, we'll own the rest as an investment - best for everyone x


----------



## ebony2010

That sounds like a great plan for the house. Less hassle then renting or selling to someone you don't know. 

It is hard isn't it. This one was first try with triplets. :dohh: i think it hit home because she's now having more kids than she ever wanted (already has 2) and l can't even get started. :nope: I usually cope quite well but this knocked me sideways. I think l'm aware l should be due next month too. I'll keep going though. Lose weight, try to not stress and we'll get there in the end. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Pm me ur email address I'll add u jeffsar,

well i'm full of cold,just bloody typical,i really hope i can shift it 4 next wk or they mite not give me the op


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Pm me ur email address I'll add u jeffsar,
> 
> well i'm full of cold,just bloody typical,i really hope i can shift it 4 next wk or they mite not give me the op

Oh no! I hope it shifts quick. Are you on the lemsips and cold & flu tablets? Give it a good blast and it should go quick. :thumbup:

Jeffsar... I'd add you but I don't go on FB very often (not a big fan of it) so there would be no point. x


----------



## mamadonna

i went and bought some yesturday but when i got home and read packet it says do not take with an over active thyroid:saywhat: so i phoned th chemist where i bought them and she said i shouldnt take anything with a decongestant in it...no1 every told me this,i took some i had in the medicine cupboard a couple of days ago,never even gave it a sencond thought:dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

What a nightmare with the decongestant. :dohh: Hope you're on the mend now Mama. :hugs:

Well just popping in to say hello. I'm limiting my time on BnB as LTTTC is getting really tough for me and I'm spending too much time on here so I'll be popping by every 2-3 days but if anyone wants to email me off here just PM me. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi ladies

Sorry i havent been on much i know i am being a rubbish baby and bump pal at the min, cos my comp isnt set up properly i can only get on on the pad and thats normally not charged or hubby is on it.

Hope your all okayx

Erin congratulations she is beautiful well done on the labour! Did they give you gas and air? I didnt have anything other than that but that helped me loads with my contractions.

Afm freddy is doing good, i promise to get some photos on this week off him, he actually slept through last night i couldnt belive it at 8 weeks i was vEry happy.

I will make a baby and bump promise now that i will come on at least once a day in the week xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Britt.... glad things are going so well and its lovely to see you on here. I'm trying to limit my time on here at the moment as LTTTC is really getting to me and spending alot of time on here seems to make me obsess even more. I'm always available on email if you ever fancy a chat and I'm not around. Just let me know if you ever do and I'll pm you my email. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all looks like I'll be home later today,all went well will try and post a pic later when i get a chance

so sorry af has showed Ebs,sending lots of hugs x


----------



## britt24

Hi mama so glad everything went well :hugs: xx

How are you feeling? X


----------



## mamadonna

Not feeling to bad,a lot better than i thought thank u x


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, i'm sorry hun, hugs xxxx
mama, so glad it went well - i've been keeoing up with it all on fb
britt, nice to see you back, we missed you xx

erin - parcel posted today - lilah should have her gift soon! x

afm, Riley had breakfast today, lol! i gave him baby rice and he loved it - on to the next chapter for us! x


----------



## jeffsar

ebs, was clearing out for moving away and found 10 opk's - do you want them??? if so pm address i'll send them off xx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> ebs, was clearing out for moving away and found 10 opk's - do you want them??? if so pm address i'll send them off xx

PM'd you! :thumbup: Thanks.

Mama... so glad it all went so well. Hope you are having a speedy recovery. When can you come off the pill? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks Ebs,i took my last pill the nite b4 i went in,and was greeted by af the nite i came home ,so i think I'll give Dec to get myself back to normal then maybe look towards Jan 4 ttc


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Thanks Ebs,i took my last pill the nite b4 i went in,and was greeted by af the nite i came home ,so i think I'll give Dec to get myself back to normal then maybe look towards Jan 4 ttc

Sounds like a good plan. Enjoy xmas and start the new year with a clean slate. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

Hellllooooo where is everyone, lol!!!!

britt, bozies to Freddy xx
ebs, opks on the way!! 
mama, hope you are recovering well and all those boys are looking after you xx
erin, how's lilah getting on?? has parcel arrived?? xx

afm, i'm off to singapore in 7 days - scary! i have to leave riley which is going to be awful, but - we need a house and i need to pick it! you all need to be on here for me to send pics too - i'll need help!!

hope everyone is safe and well xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi jeffsar,healing well,although not sure if i am getting the start of an infection,it looking a little puffy today so gonna see what its like tomorrow

how long will you be away for?

cant wait to see the pics,what is the date for ur actual move?


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Jeffsar... thanks for the opks. I'll let you know when they arrive. Good luck on the house hunting. How long will you be away for? Have you already researched where you want to live, schools etc?

Mama... hope its not an infection and the healing is going well. :thumbup: BFP's in the new year for us two! :winkwink:

Britt & Erin... hope you are both ok. 

AFM.... lost a stone in the last month and need to lose just over a stone by Jan 11th for my FS appointment which is not very do-able for me but I'll try my best. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi ebs i think my neck is settling although a little tender tday but i;m sure its all part of the healing,i am so proud of the weight u are losing i will probably put a stone on ova the xmas neva lose a stone,so anything u do manage to loose is a success in my eyes.
i so hope we get our bfps in the new yr,it will be great way to say adios to this yr and welcome the new with open arms:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> hi ebs i think my neck is settling although a little tender tday but i;m sure its all part of the healing,i am so proud of the weight u are losing i will probably put a stone on ova the xmas neva lose a stone,so anything u do manage to loose is a success in my eyes.
> i so hope we get our bfps in the new yr,it will be great way to say adios to this yr and welcome the new with open arms:thumbup:

Aww thanks Mama. :hugs: I think I'm doing so well because I'm quite heavy ad in the past its come off quick at this weight but it is still nice to see the numbers go down. I'm a size 18 at the moment so I'd like to aim for a 14/16 before l get my bfp even though I'd take it at any size... lol.. but it would be nice to lose as much as I can before so I have less after iykwim.

What have they said about your weight after the thyroid op? Will it have helped that or is it a "wait and see" thing?

Yep... january bfp's for us two I think. As much as I'd love a xmas bfp I think I'm not lucky enough when my AF is due xmas day! :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

i think it will be wait and see,if i see a drastic increase i will be going to see someone,i'm only 5 foot so any weight gain is totally noticable

omg af due xmas day,fxd its a bfp


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> i think it will be wait and see,if i see a drastic increase i will be going to see someone,i'm only 5 foot so any weight gain is totally noticable
> 
> omg af due xmas day,fxd its a bfp

Fingers crossed it goes the other way and you lose weight easier now. :thumbup: I'm 5'3 so I know what you mean. Half a stone looks like a stone doesn't it? :wacko:

Yep... xmas day. Well I'm taking clomid cd2-6 this cycle and last time it made me of CD14 and I have a 11 day LP so AF is due 25th December. Nice ey? I'd going to tell myself all cycle that its a bfn so I'll try and buffer some of the disappointment sat opening presents with the :witch: knocking at my door. :dohh: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

at least you know ur fertility apt will be shortly afterwards


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:



> at least you know ur fertility apt will be shortly afterwards

True. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all,very quiet in here,jeffsar i hope all is well with all the strong winds up there x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi :hi: I'm still here. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna




----------



## jeffsar

hi mama - my roof blew off, lol!!! well, not all of it but some of it!! 

i have a funny to attach for you about us scottish folk and weather....


Hurricane Bawbag - 8/12/11 - The day Scotland was awfy windy.
Did we panic - NAW!
Did we evacuate -NAW!
Did we abandon Scotland - NAW!
We just had our supper early in case the lecky went oot !!! 

Americans get Katrina, Irene, Pauline and Andrew... we get Hurricane Bawbag! You may take our fences you may take our wheelie bins but you'll never take our banter:)


hope everyone is well - so quiet on here now, i miss you all!!! xxx


----------



## jeffsar

updated pic of Riley - he loves his bath, lol!! he's 15 weeks now - can you believe that?! x
 



Attached Files:







S1490002.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl: bawbag!

Aw riley is comin on lovely what a little smiler and i can't believe its been 15 wks already x


----------



## jeffsar

i know, crazy huh?!?! pregnancy never goes that fast!! he is adorable, and honestly, i still can't believe how good he is! sleeping 7pm until 7.30am and never peaky unless he is over tired. i am a very lucky lady.

how you doing hun - feeling better??? x


----------



## mamadonna

Ah that's great that u have a good little boy it makes all the difference,my second was like that,so patient and good natured

I'm not doing to bad should be due back at work tomorrow but i think i will ask 4 another sick note

oh and i can't believe some of ur roof blew off,i hope it hasn't been to costly 4 u thats not what u need at this time of yr


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Jeffsar... Riley looks so different! Wow.. he's really doing well and sleeping so long! Is it alot easier the 2nd time round when you already know what to do etc? Hope the roof wasn't damaged too badly. :wacko: Thats all you need before you move.

Mama... hope you get that sick note so you can have a proper rest. No point in rushing back if you aren't feeling up to it.

Britt & Erin.... hope you are both doing ok and your LO's are just keeping you busy. 

AFM... CD13 so hopefully ovulating very soon. If I ov tomorrow like I suspect I'll have AF due xmas day. :dohh: Would be lovely if it was a bfp that day instead but we'll see. Its a shame this thread has become so quiet. I might try and remember to post more and maybe we can all get it going so its busy like it used to be? xxx


----------



## erin7707

hi girls!! all is well here, the girls are keeping me busy!
jeffsar- thank you sooooo much, the bib and shrug are sooo cute!! and they smell good! haha!
mama-- glad to see you got your surgery, fx'd for you now with ttc!
ebs- i hope you get your xmas bfp!!! fx'd!
britt- hi!





3 weeks old!


----------



## jeffsar

hi erin! lilah is gorgeous - and how cute is lexi with her!! i'm glad you liked the gift xx

how are you finding life with two - hectic?? i know the feeling!! x


----------



## jeffsar

hi ebs, did you get opks?? x


----------



## mamadonna

Aw wow erin ur 2 little girls are gorgeous


----------



## erin7707

thanks girls!!
Jeffsar, yes, it is hectic.. hopefully we'll get in a routine soon! We're getting there.. I just wish Lilah's wake up times were a little more regular.. we're still at 2-3 times a night of waking up, plus when Lexi tries to come over to our room.. plus when the dogs bark to need out... we're a little sleep deprived! haha


----------



## ebony2010

Erin... your girls are adorable. :cloud9: Thanks for sharing the pics.

Jeffsar... no opk's yet but its probably the xmas post holding the up. Thanks again. :thumbup:

Mama... :hi:

Britt... where are you????? 

AFM.... not sure if I ov'd yesterday or will soon. Very confused. :wacko: Hoping I've already ov'd so I can relax. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi Ebs,i got a smiley on a digi this mornin ,i can't believe it


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi Ebs,i got a smiley on a digi this mornin ,i can't believe it

:happydance: So pleased for you! I'm around ov somewhere. Lets hope in 2 weeks time we are on here comparing bfp's!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Oh i hope so,I'm tryin hard not to get excited but its hard


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Oh i hope so,I'm tryin hard not to get excited but its hard

I know. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

hi girls!

i picked a house, and am heading back to uk to get organised - i move out here for good in 4 weeks!!

ebs, opks arrived???

x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi jeffsar,I've been lookin at ur pics on fb the place looks amazing,Omg 4 wks will be here b4 u know it,


----------



## erin7707

how'd you girls find each other on facebook!? find me! Erin Shannon - [email protected]


----------



## mamadonna

I'm off to add now erin but I'll look you up in the mornin:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Jeffsar... can't wait to hear about your new house. Glad the trip was a success and 4 weeks... wow! Not long at all. :thumbup: The opk's haven't arrived yet but the post has been so slow of late with xmas so I'm assuming its in a big pile somewhere. :shrug:

Erin... lovely to see you on here. How is life with your 2 girls?

Mama.... :hi: Good luck with your 2ww. :thumbup:

Britt... where are yoooooouuuuu?????????? :haha:

AFM... I'm 4dpo and hoping & praying this is it. I've had nausea so far and a dodgy stomach but of course its far too early to know if they are real symptoms or not. :wacko: Only 7lbs left to lose before my Jan 11th FS appointment. :happydance: Just got to get past one obsticle.... xmas! :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

FX'd for you, ebs!! 
Can you girls find me on facebook?


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> FX'd for you, ebs!!
> Can you girls find me on facebook?

I don't use facebook very often but I'm sure the other ladies will find you ok. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi: How are you all?

Jeffsar..... The opks arrived! Thank you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## jeffsar

i'm glad! 

started to think you had a dodgy postman, lol!

how are you all? x


----------



## jeffsar

erin7707 said:


> how'd you girls find each other on facebook!? find me! Erin Shannon - [email protected]

i've sent a request to you! xx


----------



## jeffsar

mamadonna said:


> Hi jeffsar,I've been lookin at ur pics on fb the place looks amazing,Omg 4 wks will be here b4 u know it,

hi mama, thanks! i am very pleased with the house we have picked - quite excited now!

how you feeling after op, positive? x


----------



## ebony2010

Haha just a very slow postman at the moment it seems. Hows the move going? Are you all organised? Did you chose a house like you showed us on here once? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

jeffsar said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi jeffsar,I've been lookin at ur pics on fb the place looks amazing,Omg 4 wks will be here b4 u know it,
> 
> hi mama, thanks! i am very pleased with the house we have picked - quite excited now!
> 
> how you feeling after op, positive? xClick to expand...

Hi jeffsar,so far I'm feeling positive but not gettin my hopes up. i very much doubt anything will happen this month,i think it would a miracle considering lol


----------



## mamadonna

I will send u a request when i get on the laptop cos i don't think i can do it on my phone


----------



## erin7707

it doesnt say i have any new requests.. :shrug: Hopefully you found the right erin shannon! lol


----------



## mamadonna

Hi erin i put in ur email address and it brought u up but there wasn't anywhere to request u so i sent u a message x


----------



## erin7707

can i have your emails? i'm not getting the requests


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah sure mine is [email protected]ol.com


----------



## erin7707

ughh i dont know why this is so frustrating. I cant figure out how to add by email, how did you guys find each other?


----------



## jeffsar

erin, mine is [email protected]
i tried adding you by email but it onviously didn't work! my name on FB is Sarah Youngson (Jeffrey) xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies. :hi:

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all a merry xmas. Hope you all have a lovely time.

Me & DH are ill so our xmas day will be next week sometime. :haha: xxx


----------



## erin7707

Merry Christmas! 
Good luck testing girls, keep us posted!


----------



## ebony2010

erin7707 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Good luck testing girls, keep us posted!

Will do. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Merry Christmas girls i hope u have a wonderful time x

sorry u and dh's poorly Ebs hope u both get well soon

i am shattered,i feel like i haven't stopped but most stuffs done so nearly time too put my feet up


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Merry Christmas girls i hope u have a wonderful time x
> 
> sorry u and dh's poorly Ebs hope u both get well soon
> 
> i am shattered,i feel like i haven't stopped but most stuffs done so nearly time too put my feet up

Thanks. We're postponing xmas day as we have been that ill. Well DH still is...bless him. :nope:

I bet you are knackered getting everything prepared for xmas day and for your boys. Hope you have a great day. xxx


----------



## erin7707

sooo any updates? 

how was everyone's Christmas? Ours was good, Lexi was so fun this year :)


----------



## mamadonna

Hi erin,nothing to report here,bfn today


----------



## jeffsar

Updates please!! Hope it was a very merry Christmas for you all x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi jeffsar,we had a lovely xmas,i hope u did too.another neg test today looks like I'm not gonna be lucky this month,didn't think i would be hopefully it happens next month,don't know think I'm gonna try all this yr just can't put myself through another yr,i'm not gettin younger


----------



## jeffsar

You just need to do what's best for you - it's so hard. But - it's so soon after surgery, maybe too soon? I'll keep fingers crossed this month xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks hun,i really wasn't holding out much hope 4 this month,in fact i would have been amazed lol


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies! :hi:

Happy New Year!!! Hope you all had a good xmas too.

My xmas was sadly awful. I was really ill with norovirus and then DH got it. :dohh: So we stayed on our own in quarentine all xmas and then AF came early on xmas day giving me a 9 day LP! :dohh: I think it was a terrible end to a terrible year but I'm seeing this new year as a new start. 

Mama... I know what you mean about facing another year of TTC. I really hope we both strike lucky soon and this year turns into the best year that was totally worth the wait. :hugs:

Jeffsar... how is the move going? Its soon isn't it? Are you excited?

Britt & Erin... hope you are both doing ok. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ladies i hope everyone's well,well my sister dropped a bomb shell today.she's pregnant,i do feel really sorry 4 her as she was on the pill and didn't want anymore,i haven't had a chance to talk to her yet,i got the message off her this mornin.doc seems to think she is between 6 and 12 wks.she won't know till the scan her.i just hope everything is ok,she's not been takin folic.just makes me feel like this is neva gonna happen 4 me:cry:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi ladies i hope everyone's well,well my sister dropped a bomb shell today.she's pregnant,i do feel really sorry 4 her as she was on the pill and didn't want anymore,i haven't had a chance to talk to her yet,i got the message off her this mornin.doc seems to think she is between 6 and 12 wks.she won't know till the scan her.i just hope everything is ok,she's not been takin folic.just makes me feel like this is neva gonna happen 4 me:cry:

Aww Mama that must be tough supporting her when she didn't want to be pregnant and you want it so much. I really hope it happens for us both soon so we can move on with our lives. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Don't get me wrong i am really happy i am gonna be am auntie again but it still hurts,I'm sure my sister will come round it'll probably be a big shock to her


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Don't get me wrong i am really happy i am gonna be am auntie again but it still hurts,I'm sure my sister will come round it'll probably be a big shock to her

Yeah she will in the end. Maybe you'll get your bfp soon too and you can be bump buddies. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I've been to see her and she's fine,i think she's gotten ova the shock lol.we were pregnant together the last time,u neva know.if not I'll be pinching my new niece or nephew all the time


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I've been to see her and she's fine,i think she's gotten ova the shock lol.we were pregnant together the last time,u neva know.if not I'll be pinching my new niece or nephew all the time

Aww you will be. :hugs: xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone!!!

Happy New Year

Im So sorry i havent been on for ages things got mad and busy and i didnt get time, but i am now back at work :nope: so i am on the computer every day again!!

Ebs - looks like your weight loss is going amazing!! how is everything going how are you??

Mama - is evrything going okay for you, are you able to TTC again?

Jeffsar - hows the little man? when do you move?

Erin - how are you and the little one?

AFM - freddy is now 13 weeks old, he has been a bit poorly last few days but is picking up now. he is brilliant well behaved and easy to work with and look after at the same time.

xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi britt,happy new yr,sorry little freddy has been poorly I'm pleased he's gettin better

yeah I'm good to go just need a bfp!


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> Hi britt,happy new yr,sorry little freddy has been poorly I'm pleased he's gettin better
> 
> yeah I'm good to go just need a bfp!


Thats great news!! BFP for 2012 for you!! 

is this your first cycle? x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> Im So sorry i havent been on for ages things got mad and busy and i didnt get time, but i am now back at work :nope: so i am on the computer every day again!!
> 
> Ebs - looks like your weight loss is going amazing!! how is everything going how are you??
> 
> AFM - freddy is now 13 weeks old, he has been a bit poorly last few days but is picking up now. he is brilliant well behaved and easy to work with and look after at the same time.
> 
> xx

Hi Britt! :hi:

Lovely to see you on here. I was just thinking about you the other day wondering how you were getting along.

Can't believe Freddy is 13 weeks old! Are you looking after him at home whilst working? Now that is dedication.

Looks like your weight loss is going well. :thumbup: Are you still doing ww and finding it ok?

Thanks, my weight loss is going quite well. I have an FS appointment next Wednesday and if I have a bmi of 30 I'll get referred for iui/ivf which I am really hoping for. I'm sure if I'm a couple of lbs off my goal it will be ok though. Not been coping with ttc very well of late especially when I had my original EDD looming but I feel better that its out of the way and confident that this year will be my year. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Hi britt,happy new yr,sorry little freddy has been poorly I'm pleased he's gettin better
> 
> yeah I'm good to go just need a bfp!
> 
> 
> Thats great news!! BFP for 2012 for you!!
> 
> is this your first cycle? xClick to expand...

I've just had my first proper af after stopping bcp


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> Im So sorry i havent been on for ages things got mad and busy and i didnt get time, but i am now back at work :nope: so i am on the computer every day again!!
> 
> Ebs - looks like your weight loss is going amazing!! how is everything going how are you??
> 
> AFM - freddy is now 13 weeks old, he has been a bit poorly last few days but is picking up now. he is brilliant well behaved and easy to work with and look after at the same time.
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Britt! :hi:
> 
> Lovely to see you on here. I was just thinking about you the other day wondering how you were getting along.
> 
> Can't believe Freddy is 13 weeks old! Are you looking after him at home whilst working? Now that is dedication.
> 
> Looks like your weight loss is going well. :thumbup: Are you still doing ww and finding it ok?
> 
> Thanks, my weight loss is going quite well. I have an FS appointment next Wednesday and if I have a bmi of 30 I'll get referred for iui/ivf which I am really hoping for. I'm sure if I'm a couple of lbs off my goal it will be ok though. Not been coping with ttc very well of late especially when I had my original EDD looming but I feel better that its out of the way and confident that this year will be my year. xxxClick to expand...


thats great news i hope it goes well next wednesday and you still have a week to get them last few pounds you can do it!

yes ww is going well and yes i have been finding it alright i managed to control myself over crimbo and only gain half a pound lol.

i have attahed a pic of freddy that i have took this morning so you can see how he is growing it is going so fast x
 



Attached Files:







P1030100.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4









P1030109.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ebony2010

Britt... he's adorable and growing so fast! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Britt he is gorgeous,gettin so big where does the time go ?


----------



## apriln1982

I just wanted to update. I hung out on this thread just over a year ago and we were talking about which psychic readings were correct. December of 2010 Gail (psychic123uk) gave me a reading that I paid for and said that I would give birth to a girl in 2012. She was a tad off on the month of conception but that was pretty darn close to me! Just wanted to let everyone know that we just found out we're going to have a girl this June.


----------



## ebony2010

apriln1982 said:


> I just wanted to update. I hung out on this thread just over a year ago and we were talking about which psychic readings were correct. December of 2010 Gail (psychic123uk) gave me a reading that I paid for and said that I would give birth to a girl in 2012. She was a tad off on the month of conception but that was pretty darn close to me! Just wanted to let everyone know that we just found out we're going to have a girl this June.

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## mamadonna

apriln1982 said:


> I just wanted to update. I hung out on this thread just over a year ago and we were talking about which psychic readings were correct. December of 2010 Gail (psychic123uk) gave me a reading that I paid for and said that I would give birth to a girl in 2012. She was a tad off on the month of conception but that was pretty darn close to me! Just wanted to let everyone know that we just found out we're going to have a girl this June.

Congratulations


----------



## cupcakemomof2

Who does the psychic reading on here? I am new to this forum


----------



## BabyNo1

He is one gorgeous little boy  x


----------



## jeffsar

Hello ladies!!

Ebbs, you are doing fab with weight loss, so pleased for you!
Mama, fx'd now you are all fixed we'll get a bfp soon to celebrate!
Britt, hello stranger! Freddy is gorgeous x
Erin, your cakes on fb looked fab! Hope girls are well x

I tried attaching pics via iPad but not working! :shrug: I'll keep trying - Riley is huge! X


----------



## mamadonna

Hi jeffsar,how's you?its gettin closer for ur move are you nearly sorted?

It would be lovely if i got a bfp after all i have been through but not getting my hopes up i am now at the stage if it happens it happens.i am gonna be an auntie again so i have that to look forward to


----------



## ebony2010

Morning :hi:

Jeffsar... how is the move going? It must be very soon now. Are you looking forward to it?

Mama.... I like your attitude. You can only try and what will be will be but I do really hope that what will be is a bfp really soon. It would make the whole awful battle of LTTTC worth it wouldn't it?

Erin & Britt.... :hi: How are you both?

AFM... well I'm CD17 and got a +ve opk yesterday. I've got my FS appointment tomorrow and I'm 2 3/4lbs away from the weight they wanted me at. So pleased with that and just hoping I get my referral so we can get on with the next stage. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah i make it all worth while,i just hope having that op wasn't a total waste of time

i have no idea what's goin on with my body at the mo i should be comin up to ovulation but this morning after dtd there was blood,quite bright red too.I'm goin to get my bloods taken on Friday so I'll ask the nurse if she has any idea


----------



## ebony2010

Mama.... I bleed after DTD. Sometimes quite alot and went to the doctors. They gave me a smear and did some swabs and all was ok. I bleed from a smear too. Its worth getting it checked out though. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I had a smear not that long ago so i know everything is ok there,god only knows what it is,it just feels like its one thing after another.I'm kinda hoping its just something to do with ovulation


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah it could be an ovulation thing. With me l think a nurse once said l have a little thing near my cervix which bleeds when its touched. :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah it could be something like that too,goodness knows what's goin on inside there:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

Well don't let it worry you too much. I got my bfp even though it was happening. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

That gives need some hope,thank you x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

How are you all? Its so quiet around here these days.

Well I thought I'd just update you all. I went to see my FS on Wednesday and I've lost enough weight for my referral. :happydance: I just need to carry on losing weight and chose which clinic I want to use for iui and ivf. So scary but exciting at the same time. :wacko: I even got some more clomid for whilst I wait. :thumbup: I might have a break for a month though as it doesn't feel like its working as well right now. 

So my next goal is a bmi of 25 as my FS said it would help my chances and it might take about 3 months to actually get to my 1st clinic appointment anyway so lots of time to lose some weight. :thumbup: 

Oh and I'm 4dpo today. Not getting my hopes up and testing super early but it would be nice to have a last minute miracle. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi Ebs,its great news for you!taking a break will do you the world of good,but hopefully this cycle will be the one

not much happening here,i think i am 1dpo but haven't used opks so only guessing,its nice to not think about it!x


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks. I really feel clomid isn't working affectively any more soh hopefully a month off helps with that and gives my body a rest.

Good luck with your 2ww. Lets hope its our last for both of us. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

we can only hope Ebs


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone, thats great news ebs so pleased for you!! 

and you never know you still have this cycle yet, which might bring your BFP still :hugs:

hows everyone??

i wish i was still off work even though i have Freddy with me at home i still dont feel like i get to spend loads of time with him like i want to. He is 15 weeks tomorrow!! i dont know where the time has gone. Im a bit worried about him at the minute though he hasnt been feeding well and only having half if not less than he normall does and i can tell he has lost some weight when i put his nappies on, but its clinic tomorrow so i will mention it then and see what they say x


----------



## mamadonna

hi britt lovely to hear from you,15 weeks where has the time gone?

i think they all go through phases its probably nothing to worry about but wont hurt to mention it,have you started him on solids yet?


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> hi britt lovely to hear from you,15 weeks where has the time gone?
> 
> i think they all go through phases its probably nothing to worry about but wont hurt to mention it,have you started him on solids yet?


Hi hope your okay, no i havent i was gonna bring that up as well when i go to the clinic to see when i should start him. I know a lot of books say any time after 14 weeks but then some health visitors say not before 6 months. When did you start your boys? x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Britt. :hi: Lovely to see you on here. :hugs: How are you managing to juggle work and look after a baby? You must be supermum. :haha: 

Hows the diet going? Looks like you've lost loads!

I have a few months before I'll get to start any treatment. I'm so hoping for a natural bfp before then.

Hi Mama :hi: How are you? 4dpo... are you feeling hopeful? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

britt24 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi britt lovely to hear from you,15 weeks where has the time gone?
> 
> i think they all go through phases its probably nothing to worry about but wont hurt to mention it,have you started him on solids yet?
> 
> 
> Hi hope your okay, no i havent i was gonna bring that up as well when i go to the clinic to see when i should start him. I know a lot of books say any time after 14 weeks but then some health visitors say not before 6 months. When did you start your boys? xClick to expand...

I just started as soon as i felt they were ready,from about 12 ,whenwks but they were all different with my eldest the weaning age was 3 months


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Hi Britt. :hi: Lovely to see you on here. :hugs: How are you managing to juggle work and look after a baby? You must be supermum. :haha:
> 
> Hows the diet going? Looks like you've lost loads!
> 
> I have a few months before I'll get to start any treatment. I'm so hoping for a natural bfp before then.
> 
> Hi Mama :hi: How are you? 4dpo... are you feeling hopeful? xxx

Hi ebs still to early to tell,although i do feel rotten today:shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt. :hi: Lovely to see you on here. :hugs: How are you managing to juggle work and look after a baby? You must be supermum. :haha:
> 
> Hows the diet going? Looks like you've lost loads!
> 
> I have a few months before I'll get to start any treatment. I'm so hoping for a natural bfp before then.
> 
> Hi Mama :hi: How are you? 4dpo... are you feeling hopeful? xxx
> 
> Hi ebs still to early to tell,although i do feel rotten today:shrug:Click to expand...

I hope thats a good sign Mama. I'm having lots of symptoms but nothing new, not holding out any hope though. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

No I'm not building my hopes up,haven't got the energy for the disappointment so may as well just think it'll be neg and if its not that'll be great


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> No I'm not building my hopes up,haven't got the energy for the disappointment so may as well just think it'll be neg and if its not that'll be great

I know what you mean. I feel the same way. :hugs: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi: How are you all?

Jeffsar.... have you moved yet? Hows all that going?

Mama.... how are you surviving the 2ww?

Britt... how did your appointment go? Is everything ok with Freddy?

Erin... how are things with you? Good I hope.

AFM... I went to my 1st ivf clinic opening evening last night and it went well. I just want to see one more place and then we'll make our decision. :thumbup: Started bleeding today and thought it was AF but its stopped now. I'm thinking it is AF messing me around but that would leave me with an 8 day LP. :cry: No amount of analysing will keep the :witch: away so we'll wait and see. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm surviving...just!

I know af will show so just wishing the next wk away

its all happening for you now ebs!

Why don't you take ur temp in the mornin,that should give you am idea of what's happening


----------



## ebony2010

Great idea! Thank you. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Your welcome xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hows everyone doing today? Its far too quiet around her at the moment. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

It is quiet,


----------



## ebony2010

We'll have to natter and make up for the others. :haha:

How are you? Hows the 2ww? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ebs sorry had to log off earlier,I'm wishing the tww was over,i know I'll not get the result i want at the end of it but I'm used to it now

jeffsar is full of busy at the mo bless her,i think its time for her farewells


----------



## ebony2010

Aww Mama, You'll get there. :hugs:

When does Jeffsar move? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Very soon i think

just been looking at ur temps they seem rather high still,is af definitely here?


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Very soon i think
> 
> just been looking at ur temps they seem rather high still,is af definitely here?

It must be awful for her having to say her goodbyes but it is an amazing opportunity. :thumbup: I hope its all going to plan.

As for AF... all very strange. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yes its always hard to say goodbye,but like you say its a great opportunity


----------



## ebony2010

Just to let everyone know I got my bfp. Very nervous but feeling so blessed to be given a 2nd chance at this. :cloud9:

I have mamadonna to thank for too as I was trying to figure out what AF was doing and if she hadn't suggested temping to see I'd still be none the wiser and just wondering why I feel sick. :rofl:

I hope everyone is ok and just busy. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

This is brilliant news,you've certainly brightened up my Monday


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> This is brilliant news,you've certainly brightened up my Monday

Aww thank you Mama. :hugs: Thanks again for suggesting I temp too as if I hadn't been considering a month of clomid I'd have probably taken it and done some real damage. :wacko:

Right now for your bfp... :happydance: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Your welcome,not feeling too hopeful here but we'll see

if its meant to happen it will x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Your welcome,not feeling too hopeful here but we'll see
> 
> if its meant to happen it will x

I know what you mean but I do find my most pessemistic cycles have been the most productive. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah that's usually when it happens!


----------



## ebony2010

Where is everyone? :shrug:

Mama....are you testing or waiting it out? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I tested this mornin but it was neg,I'll take my temp in the mornin if its still high I'll take another,not sure whether i should see if i can get into see my doc,maybe get some bloods done


----------



## ebony2010

Sorry for the bfn. I hope it was just too early. Will your doctor do a hcg blood test? Might be worth doing the hormone tests if this cycle doesn't work out to make sure things have settled down ok. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah i think I'll ask him,i don't want no ops i think I've had my fill of them but i need to know if its worth carrying on x


----------



## ebony2010

Exactly... if they do some normal hormone tests as least you'll know if everything is working ok or if you have an problems. I'm hoping thats all a waste of time though you get your bfp soon so you can complete your family. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I hope things have settled down this mornin ebs


----------



## jeffsar

Ebs, just managed to get on - I saw bfp but then saw your signature...... Not sure wether to congratulate or send hugs, let me know xxx


----------



## ebony2010

jeffsar said:


> Ebs, just managed to get on - I saw bfp but then saw your signature...... Not sure wether to congratulate or send hugs, let me know xxx

Aww thanks. We lost another sadly. :cry:

Have you moved yet? How are you?

How is everyone else? Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Everyone
Hope your all okay, im so sorry i havent been on for a while i have been so busy, with work and freddy etc, but i am officially part time now thank god so will have more time.

Ebs i am so sorry about your loss :hugs: sending big hugs, when is your next appointment?

hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Hope your all okay, im so sorry i havent been on for a while i have been so busy, with work and freddy etc, but i am officially part time now thank god so will have more time.
> 
> Ebs i am so sorry about your loss :hugs: sending big hugs, when is your next appointment?
> 
> hope everyone else is okay xx

Hi Britt. :hi: 

I kept thinking about you but knew you were busy working full time whilst looking after Freddy. You must have been rushed off your feet 24/7. Is it much easier part-time now? Must be nicer to get some more time with Freddy too. :cloud9:

Thanks. Its been tough losing another but a blessing it was so early and we didn't get too attached. I've actually had my last FS appointment and I've been visiting ivf clinics to make my choice. Yesterday we went to Jessops (wrote all about in my journal today) which was lovely and I think will be our choice. I'm hoping it doesn't come to all that as its not a nice prospect of all those internal scans, injecting myself with drugs and the rest of it but if it comes to that then I'll take it. The nurse there said we might get some miscarriage testing first which would be best really. 

How is everyone???? Its so quiet around here these days. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hiya :hi:

How is everyone? I miss you all. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi hun,I'm still here,just lurking in the back ground.nothing much happening here,tryin not to think about ttc too much.how's things with you?x


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi hun,I'm still here,just lurking in the back ground.nothing much happening here,tryin not to think about ttc too much.how's things with you?x

Aww lovely to hear from you Mama. :hugs:

All doom and gloom and stress with me. Its never ending. :cry:

Did you ever go back and have your bloods done? I know you wanted to make sure things were working as they should now the op is done with. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I went to see the doc and explained my concerns but she said I'll should be ok now and that i should give it 6 months,so i give up x


----------



## ebony2010

Oh I'm sorry Mama. :hugs: Have you thought about seeing a different doctor or are you going to wait and see what happens? I think doctors these days are too quick to fob us off. :nope: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I think I'll wait and see what happens this month,then see how i feel.maybe its just not meant to be x


----------



## ebony2010

Aww you sound quite down about it all. :hugs: Do you feel like giving up?

I'm getting back on the diet today. We're waiting for our appointment date to come through at the new clinic and l've gained loads of weight. Hoping we've got a couple of months weight so l can re-lose it in time. xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi 
i am so sorry i havent been around much, i am just so busy with work now i work 3 days not 5 i have so much to get done, then busy on other days with freddy. But Freddy is doing well he is 22 weeks tomorrow!

he is rolling over nearly sitting up and doing a lot of biting and dribbling lol hopefully we might have some teeth soon.

Hope your all okay i will read through and catch up and i promise i will try to get on more xx


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> Hi
> i am so sorry i havent been around much, i am just so busy with work now i work 3 days not 5 i have so much to get done, then busy on other days with freddy. But Freddy is doing well he is 22 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> he is rolling over nearly sitting up and doing a lot of biting and dribbling lol hopefully we might have some teeth soon.
> 
> Hope your all okay i will read through and catch up and i promise i will try to get on more xx

Hi Britt! :hi:

So lovely to see you on here. You'll have to post a photo of Freddy soon. I bet he's changed so much. Are you still looking after him whilst you're working? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> i am so sorry i havent been around much, i am just so busy with work now i work 3 days not 5 i have so much to get done, then busy on other days with freddy. But Freddy is doing well he is 22 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> he is rolling over nearly sitting up and doing a lot of biting and dribbling lol hopefully we might have some teeth soon.
> 
> Hope your all okay i will read through and catch up and i promise i will try to get on more xx
> 
> Hi Britt! :hi:
> 
> So lovely to see you on here. You'll have to post a photo of Freddy soon. I bet he's changed so much. Are you still looking after him whilst you're working? xxxClick to expand...

yes i will i need to upload the latest photos then i will post them. No i have a nanny mon and tues then i dont work wed and thurs now then i work friday and my mum looks after him, its nice not to have to send him to a nursery yet.

how are you? whats the plans now do you have appointements coming up?

xx


----------



## mamadonna

ebony2010 said:


> Aww you sound quite down about it all. :hugs: Do you feel like giving up?
> 
> I'm getting back on the diet today. We're waiting for our appointment date to come through at the new clinic and l've gained loads of weight. Hoping we've got a couple of months weight so l can re-lose it in time. xxx

No not really down,just had enough,don't think I'll give up as such just kinda gonna see what happens,i really need to loose some weight too.

I'm just sick of the disappointment month after month so if i just put it at the back of my mind it won't hurt as much when the witch turns up x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> yes i will i need to upload the latest photos then i will post them. No i have a nanny mon and tues then i dont work wed and thurs now then i work friday and my mum looks after him, its nice not to have to send him to a nursery yet.
> 
> how are you? whats the plans now do you have appointements coming up?
> 
> xx

Aww thats nice that he's still at home with you even when you're working. It must be hard to hand your baby over to a nursery when they are so little. 

I'm plodding on. I've officially been referred to Jessops in Sheffield for iui and ivf. Then l got a bfp right after that FS appointment but lost it a week later. :cry: We've had some major stress with money too so it all got too much and l turned to food. :dohh: So right now I'm waiting for an appointment date and trying to lose the weight l gained. I've gained 11lbs but to get my bmi to exactly 30 l need to lose 13lbs. Just hoping l have 2 months so l can lose it all. I'd be gutted to go and them weigh me and turn me away. The nurse who showed us around Jessops said that we might get miscarriage testing first because we've had 2 so hopefully we get that and l have time to lose even more weight before we start iui. Ideally, it would be lovely to get a bfp before all that so we don't to go to millions of appointments and scans and injection l have to do to myself. :wacko:



mamadonna said:


> No not really down,just had enough,don't think I'll give up as such just kinda gonna see what happens,i really need to loose some weight too.
> 
> I'm just sick of the disappointment month after month so if i just put it at the back of my mind it won't hurt as much when the witch turns up x

I know what you mean. I'm finding it really tough too. Its like one disappointment after another isn't it? :hugs: If you ever need to talk about it you know where l am. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Aw thanks ebs,same goes for you hun xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi! :hi:

Just wondered how every was. Lovely weather. :thumbup: Hope you're all ok.

AFM... my first appointment at the ivf clinic on Wednesday. Nervous and excited. I'm desperately trying to lose weight before then but hoping they don't weigh me either. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ee god ebs not long now,i bet you can't wait to get the ball rolling its all exciting stuff!

I got smiley faces on my digital on Fri sat,so i guess i have ovulated at some point so now just have to wait( i hate the wait!)however if af does show and she probably will i have invested in a cbfm


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck with the cbfm. I hope you don't need it but it will be fun to try something new. :thumbup:

How is your 2ww going? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Its not going too bad,i don't ss so just taking each day as it comes,,which can be quite hard as i have quite a few friends and family who is pg right now,really happy for them but it still doesn't make it any easier,hope everything went well today xx


----------



## ebony2010

That must be hard seeing them pregnant when you want to be. :hugs:

My appointment didn't go entirely to plan but l've written about it in my journal. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

How is everyone? Its so quiet in here these days. :nope:

I'm battling on. I've got a really stressful benefits tribunal in a few weeks and also have my needle training next week to start in iui in a couple of weeks. :wacko: Its all happening and really stressful but exciting about the iui though. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ebs I'm still here,it is really quiet on here.guess me and you are the only ones left ttc,but we'll get there in the end.

Really exciting stuff about ur iui,i bet you can't wait till it all starts!

I've started using my cbfm,i would love to be pg b4 i see fertility doc


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi ebs I'm still here,it is really quiet on here.guess me and you are the only ones left ttc,but we'll get there in the end.
> 
> Really exciting stuff about ur iui,i bet you can't wait till it all starts!
> 
> I've started using my cbfm,i would love to be pg b4 i see fertility doc

Yep just us. :shrug: 

I am quite excited actually. Not looking forward to all the injections, scans and appointments but it is nice to think we'll have a better chance this way. Its scary what we're embarking on though. It seems so final and l doubt we'll have any money to pay for treatment if our NHS treatment doesn't work. :wacko: Trying to keep up the PMA though. Our consultant says that as we've been pregnant twice before then our chances are good. Just having the last of our recurrant MC tests too so we should be all set very soon. :thumbup:

How is the CBFM going? Are you using the cheapy strips to see how they compare too? I do hope it helps you catch that eggy one and for all so you don't have to see the FS. Fingers crossed. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm only on cd 3 so testing hasn't begun yet but i have a couple of smiley face ones left so will use them when i get my peak 

i really do hope this works for yet ebs,i do think you stand a really good chance!


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks. I hope so.

Good luck with the cbfm. How are you feeling about TTC? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm really wanting it to happen this month,i think dh is feeling the same,we've waited long enough now.i even bought us some new vits i got him wellman and me some centrum before and after so we'll see if these do any good


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I'm really wanting it to happen this month,i think dh is feeling the same,we've waited long enough now.i even bought us some new vits i got him wellman and me some centrum before and after so we'll see if these do any good

Yes l know that feeling. We feel the same. Its like you've gone too far to turn back in a way isn't it? For us its a relief to start iui and hand over the responsibility to someone else iykwim? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I know exactly what you mean,it must be such a relief


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I know exactly what you mean,it must be such a relief

In a way it is and in another way l'm dreading it. :haha: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Its probably fear of the unknown


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Its probably fear of the unknown

Absolutely. I just looked at your ticker. I can't believe how long its been since your op. :wacko: Are you fully recovered now? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I know its scary how quick time flies,its a yr since the ectopic

all healed now,bloods were fine the last time so it'll just be yearly checks and the scare will hardly be noticeable before long


----------



## ebony2010

Where has the time gone? Its been nearly a year since our 1st bfp that ended in MMC. :wacko:

Lets hope we're soon so busy celebrating its all a distant memory. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Lets hope so!


----------



## mamadonna

Can't believe its been a year since we posted in this thread :(


----------



## erin7707

I saw ebs was preggo tho! Congrats!!


----------



## ebony2010

A year? Aww that is sad. I wish it was still going like it used to.

Thanks Erin. Yes we finally got a sticky bean. Just waiting for him to arrive. How are you? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

We'll have to try and keep it goin :)


----------



## ebony2010

Sounds good to me. Xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies 
I am up for that as well, i work monday tuesdays and fridays so online all the time on them days so we will keep it going.

How is everyone xx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm good at this end,think we are moving again soon,not looking forward to it at all lol!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

Oh no Mamadonna! How come you are moving again? Ugh I hate moving.

All good here. Went for a bit of a hike/walk this morning. Hoping it spurs him on to engage more. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ee not long ebs,you'll be sick of hearing that.

The house we are in now is so big its costing a small fortune to heat,its such a shame cos i do love the house :(


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Ee not long ebs,you'll be sick of hearing that.
> 
> The house we are in now is so big its costing a small fortune to heat,its such a shame cos i do love the house :(

haha I think what I'm sick of hearing is people that know I would tell them straight away hounding me as though I'd secretly have him and then keep it to myself. I feel like saying "its not a conspiracy! I just haven't given birth yet. He's not the first baby to go past 40 weeks!" :dohh: I'm just trying to ignore them because they just stress me out.

That's such a shame about the house. I imagine you need quite a big house with your growing boys don't you? Ugh heating costs so much. Xxx


----------



## britt24

ebs freddy was engaged or anything on my last midwife appointment then on the friday i went into hospital cos of protein in my sample and she was going to do me a sweep but tried and said she couldnt. Then the sunday i was 2 cm dilated when midwife came and gave me a sweep then when into labour on the monday so in 3 days i went from nothing dilating its weird you expect some kind of sign that its on its way and you get nothing just happens all of a sudden lol x


----------



## ebony2010

britt24 said:


> ebs freddy was engaged or anything on my last midwife appointment then on the friday i went into hospital cos of protein in my sample and she was going to do me a sweep but tried and said she couldnt. Then the sunday i was 2 cm dilated when midwife came and gave me a sweep then when into labour on the monday so in 3 days i went from nothing dilating its weird you expect some kind of sign that its on its way and you get nothing just happens all of a sudden lol x

Thanks Britt. That's really reassuring to know. Its like the TWW isn't it? You get so preoccupied with all the little signs and twinges. I have been worrying about him being engaged as he's been 2/5 engaged for ages. My midwife said I'd probably feel a bit of back ache and mild period pain when he engages which I have at times for short periods so I did wonder if he'd tried a few times and just hadn't properly yet. :shrug:

Its amazing how quick it can turn around though. I declined a sweep at my last appointment as they find it so hard to find my cervix, I find it really painful and internals make me bleed heavily so I decided it wasn't worth the hassle to have them and then I'd be worrying about bleeding. :dohh:

Just got to wait now. I honestly don't feel like I'm 9 months pregnant yet and that I'll go into labour any time soon. :haha: We went for a huge walk on Saturday and I'm so active with next to no aches and pains. :shrug: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ur really lucky to be quite active and comfortable ebs,little man will arrive when he's good and ready,i went to 42 wks with my first,some babies are just too comfortable lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah well on both DH's and my side most babies go to 42w so its no surprise he's not showing his face yet. Xxx


----------



## jeffsar

Hello Ebs!!!!
Just logged on after a year as Erin told me your news!!! So exciting!!!
Let me know if you have fb so we can keep in touch easier xxxxx

Hello to all the other girls too :) xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi :hi:

I am on facebook but I never post or anything. I guess we could email through there?

Well my little boy is here. He's amazing. I'm so in love. He had a pretty rough exit which I'm still yet to deal with as it was quite traumatic for both of us. He ended up on NICU for the first week which was tough but we got there in the end. He's doing well and gaining well so I'm happy. xxxxx


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies, 
Haven't been on for sooo long but wanted to check in and see how you are all doing. Freddy is now 2 and a half 3 in October I cant believe how fast it has gone since we were all TTC. Im kinda back in the game again so hoping I can get some support on here, had a crappy start this time babies heart stopped at 10 weeks and I had a D&C to remove the baby a week and half a go so im hoping my cycles will start again soon so we can try for another baby xx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah God hun I am so sorry to hear that,I'm still on here most days so if you need to chat I'll be here xx


----------



## britt24

hi lovely to hear from you! how are things with you? I need to get logged into your journal and catch up time has just flew by and I haven't had chance to come back on. I seem to have a lot more time now little man is a bit older so I can catch up xx


----------



## mamadonna

I haven't updated for so long!!

Basically my last pregnancy ended in mmc had a hell of a time..swore I'd never do it again but 2 years later I'm kinda wishing it would happen,I'm not getting any younger tho so my time may have ran out already!!


----------



## ebony2010

How did I miss these posts????

Britt, good to see you back. I've just started posting in here again very recently. It's finding the time. I think I used to follow so many journals and they went so fast I could never keep up. I'm so sorry to hear about your MMC. It's really tough to go through. :hugs: Did you fall pregnant fairly quickly or was it unplanned? I'm just getting my cycles back with bf and DH is desperate for another. I would love one too but I had a traumatic labour with M so I'm really hoping for a sibling for M but scared about my next labour.

I know we've said this before but we should post here more often. I miss you lot. It seems like a lifetime ago when we were comparing readings. lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

Mama, I forget... how old are you? I'm 36 later this year and feeling that clock ticking especially if it takes over 2 years again. Xx


----------



## mamadonna

I turned 39 in April,I'll go to 40 and that's my limit x


----------



## ebony2010

I hope you are celebrating your next birthday with a lovely big bump or even a new own. Xx


----------



## mamadonna

Me too,I can't see it like but you never kno!!


----------



## ebony2010

How is everyone? xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi hun,all good here,still waiting on hospital appointment.
How's you??I see you are getting some blood tests,I had all mine checked a little while ago,all were fine


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Hi hun,all good here,still waiting on hospital appointment.
> How's you??I see you are getting some blood tests,I had all mine checked a little while ago,all were fine

How did I miss this? :dohh: Apologies. :blush:

Any news on the hospital appointment?

I'm ok thanks. Just feeling a bit run down at the moment but I think it's probably just hormonal. :shrug: Having a few blood tests done to just check I'm not run down for any other reason. It's more to put my mind at rest really. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ebs,still no word,I phoned yesterday and was told she would look into it and get back to me but I'm still waiting:growlmad:


----------



## ebony2010

Oh no! How frustrating. :nope: It must be driving you mad. Have you thought about writing a letter of complaint or anything like that? It seems to be going on forever. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

After several phone calls today I was finally have a number for a lovely lady called Claire from the fertility clinic,unfortunately she hadn't received any word about me but was lovely and said she would get to the bottom of it!!but I'm the meanwhile my referal was located so just waiting for my appointment to come through!!


----------



## britt24

Hi all yey good to see you on here again ebs I will defo keep coming on for this thread.

I have some news I got a bfp result and I am 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant just hoping and praying this one is here to stay.

hope your both okay xx


----------



## britt24

mamadonna said:


> After several phone calls today I was finally have a number for a lovely lady called Claire from the fertility clinic,unfortunately she hadn't received any word about me but was lovely and said she would get to the bottom of it!!but I'm the meanwhile my referal was located so just waiting for my appointment to come through!!


at least you may have helped to push it along, I really hope you hear something soon xx :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

Well done Mama! At last you are getting somewhere. :happydance: I hope this lovely lady sorts you out quickly so you can move things along. :thumbup:

Britt! OMG!!! That was quick!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: Were you trying straight away then? xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Well done Mama! At last you are getting somewhere. :happydance: I hope this lovely lady sorts you out quickly so you can move things along. :thumbup:
> 
> Britt! OMG!!! That was quick!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: Were you trying straight away then? xxx


yes well I was going to wait cos the hospital said wait until at least your next period, but then the doc I seen said there is no evidence that you need to wait they only say that to make it easier to date, so we started trying after the 2 week clear period. But I did get a period so we decided to try again when I came off my period and it obviously worked. ahh its so nice to be back on here with you all, ebs when do you think you will start trying again?

have you been to the glen on the a38 lately xx


----------



## ebony2010

Wow! That was super quick. So glad you didn't have to ttc long. :thumbup:

Well at the moment I am ntnp but we'd be really happy to get a bfp. We're just trying to keep it relaxed after last time. It's hard though to not get swept back into it all though. I just want to ttc like mad. :haha: We've both lost a lot of weight so we're both healthier this time which should help a little hopefully. I'm just seeing what my cycles are like at the moment. M feeds at least once a day so I'm half expecting a short lp but we'll have to wait and see. So jealous!!! :blush: :haha:

I went to the glen 2-3 months ago for the first time in sooo long to get M his first pair of shoes from Clarks. To be honest after the faff and driving there we didn't save that much but our clarks is now only downstairs for kids with no lift so you have to leave your pushchair and stuff upstairs which is not great so I refuse to go. :haha: Just bought a foot measurer from them online though so I might just scrap that all and order online. :dohh: Have you been there recently?

How's your little man? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Wow britt congratulations!!!!


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Wow! That was super quick. So glad you didn't have to ttc long. :thumbup:
> 
> Well at the moment I am ntnp but we'd be really happy to get a bfp. We're just trying to keep it relaxed after last time. It's hard though to not get swept back into it all though. I just want to ttc like mad. :haha: We've both lost a lot of weight so we're both healthier this time which should help a little hopefully. I'm just seeing what my cycles are like at the moment. M feeds at least once a day so I'm half expecting a short lp but we'll have to wait and see. So jealous!!! :blush: :haha:
> 
> I went to the glen 2-3 months ago for the first time in sooo long to get M his first pair of shoes from Clarks. To be honest after the faff and driving there we didn't save that much but our clarks is now only downstairs for kids with no lift so you have to leave your pushchair and stuff upstairs which is not great so I refuse to go. :haha: Just bought a foot measurer from them online though so I might just scrap that all and order online. :dohh: Have you been there recently?
> 
> How's your little man? xxx


well I have everything crossed that you get you ntnp surprise bfp!! yes I thought that was bizarre last time we went into town and we had to leave our pushchairs upstairs, my friend had to take her new born baby out of the pram to come downstairs! 

lol I ordered one of them as well cos I always worry that freddys feet might have grown and I haven't noticed, they are pretty good.

yes we go a lot my mum lives in the village just down from mcdonalds so its a 10 min walk for us or a 2min drive when we are there. We have just moved to pilsley well last September, I wanted to get freddy into a village school 

hes doing well, I got his date to start his half day nursery at school its 9th October I cant believe were time as gone!! 

how are all you? x


----------



## ebony2010

Sorry Britt, I thought I had replied! lol

Yeah Clarks is a nightmare in town. I just don't want the hassle of worrying about my stuff upstairs and messing M about. I thought the same about the foot measurer too. Now I can keep an eye on his feet and only go when he actually needs new shoes. My friend used to be buying them all the time in the same sizes but different widths etc. It just seems like a con half the time and so expensive.

We mover for schools too. Well we wanted to buy our own place so we moved to get in the right catchments. Are you or your DH from round there? 

Wow half day nursery! Time really has flown. Are you still working at home with him?

Well a ntnp surprise bfp would be amazing. Half of me is too afraid after my traumatic labour but the other half of me wants a sibling for M. I currently have an lp of about 7 days but I've took clomid that I still had from before this cycle to see what happens. Hopefully it will help lengthen it.

Spoke to Jeffsar in Facebook yesterday. I think I sent her a message about a year ago and she just found it. lol xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah I speak to her every now and then on Facebook too


----------



## ebony2010

Yeah she mentioned you were friends with her on there. She's friends with Erin too, are you? Apparently she's about to have baby #3 and this time it's a boy. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

She had him yesterday,beautiful baby boy called luke!!he's gorgeous!!


----------



## ebony2010

Aww did she? :cloud9: Thanks for letting me know Mama. Xx


----------



## mamadonna

No problem


----------



## ebony2010

How are you ladies this week? Enjoying the hot weather? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

The hot weather's got me exhausted!!shouldn't complain tho,would be better if I didn't have to work in it,how's you,have you got your tests back yet?


----------



## ebony2010

It's lovely but where is the breeze? Not great to work in either. :nope:

I need to ring up about my tests and book an appointment. We've gad family here this week so I haven't got round to it. I'm assuming that all tests were fine though or they would have rung me. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah as the saying goes no news is good news!!


----------



## ebony2010

How are you ladies? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi hun all good here,I see you're on cd1 :-(


----------



## ebony2010

Tests back and all ok. :thumbup: Just having hormone ones done now then being referred to the gynae at the hospital to see if they will look at endo again.

Any news on your appointment Mama? I know you said you spoke to a lovely lady who was chasing it up.

Britt... hope you are doing ok. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Well that lovely lady didn't chase it up lol!!I phone again and spoke to her and she's made me an appointment for the 2nd of Sept,let's hope something gets started


----------



## ebony2010

Ugh how frustrating. At least you have an appointment now I suppose. Hopefully you get a nice consultant who can help you. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I hope so


----------



## littlemeorhim

ebony2010 said:


> Ok so I saw people had readings on here and thought I'd dabble for fun.
> This is what I have so far and in the order I recieved them:
> 
> Aimee: BFP Nov/Dec 2010 :pink:
> Jenny: BFP Dec 2010 :pink:
> Anne-Marie: conception or BFP Jan 2011 :pink:
> Gail: BFP Feb/March 2011 :pink:
> 
> At first I was excited that it could happen so soon and have been thinking that I'll have a :bfp: by xmas but then I got the Anne-Marie one that said January. So I thought that I'd read they could be a month out so I could still get a :bfp: by xmas. Then, I ordered my Gail one which just came and now I'm just more confused. She has said Feb/March 2011 and that I'll probably take something to aid it??????????? Take what??????????
> 
> Every prediction I get is a month further away, I'm waiting for 2 more but no doubt they'll say April then May. lol If I don't laugh I think I'll :cry:
> 
> I know its just a bit of fun but now I want to believe the Dec 2010 ones and not the others. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............
> 
> I knew I shouldn't dabble and now I'm a full scale nutter :wacko:




Where on this site can you get a psychic reading???? I cant find that anywhere and i want one!


----------



## ebony2010

A few were on eBay or had their own websites. I think there is a part of the forum where they discuss them. To be honest, I'd save my money. They all predicted girl in 2010 or early 2011. I had a boy and didn't get my bfp until 2012. They all then do updates for if it doesn't come true but that was a waste if money too. If you want a reading I'd go to a reputable psychic that someone can recommend locally. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I agree with ebs,I've had loads( they become addictive lol) anyway,I'm yet to have one predict correctly!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> I agree with ebs,I've had loads( they become addictive lol) anyway,I'm yet to have one predict correctly!!

It would be lovely to know wouldn't it. I think this is why I want Endo investigated. I just need to know what I'm up against. I know you must feel the same. How are you coping with it all? Xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Mama :wave: How's things? Hope you're ok. I thought I would post as I think you said you couldn't find this thread before? It seems so long ago when we were all on this thread keeping it busy. 

Britt? Are you still around? I just flicked back a few pages and saw your ticker. 20 weeks already?! :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ebs!!isn't it great it's not 5 mins since you mentioned asking for help with possible endo!!


----------



## ebony2010

I know it's crazy! :wacko: I am dying to get past 12 weeks. I'm plagued with spotting, constant nausea and thirst that I can't quench. I'm not complaining really but the first tri is just so damn scary and I feel rough. lol
I just wish I knew what was going on in there!!!!

How are you doing Mama? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm ok,just the usual,just heading into the dreaded tww!!


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck Mama! I have everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## britt24

Hi 
yes still here just don't get chance to come as much now, but will steill keep popping to see you all!! 

yes 20 week its going so fast, but I think its when your already occupied with one little one you don't get a minute lol

wow ebs!!! I have just seen congrats!! when did you find out? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Lovely to see you Britt! Have you had your 20 week scan yet? Will you find out gender? So exciting.

Yes it's hard to get online at times with a little one. Do you still work from home? Will you carry on with 2?

Thanks. I found out a few weeks ago. Had a silly short LP, didn't think it was possible, was due to go to the hospital to have endo looked into and bam, out of the blue I got a bfp! :happydance: Very nervously excited. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Happy 7 weeks:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks Mama. :hugs: It's flying by already. :wacko: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

It certainly is!!


----------



## ebony2010

How's the 2ww going? Xx


----------



## mamadonna

The same as it ever goes,long and slow ha ha ha!!!


----------



## britt24

sorry I didn't realise I hadn't posted, we are having another boy!! we are absolutely over the moon and freddy is very excited to be getting a brother! I had my 20 week scan last week everything fine and all going great! im so pleased for you! how are you feeling?

mamadonna? how are you? what is your plan with everything now with the TTC?
xx


----------



## ebony2010

Mama, I swear it should we a 2 day wait... lol.... it's like torture! Good luck though. Xxx

Britt, congrats on another boy. I'm glad it's going well and you are all so excited. Little Freddy will be a big brother! It seems like yesterday you were pregnant with Freddy.

I'm doing ok. Lots of spotting which I know is totally normal but still freaks me out. Trying to stay positive though. Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Just plodding on britt,we've had all sorts of tests and all clear so just gotta keep trying

I'm gonna test at the weekend ebs can't wait no longer!!


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck with testing Mama. Fingers crossed for you. Xxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you


----------



## britt24

good luck mamadona! 
I have everything crossed for you!!

I know I cant believe how fast things have gone ebs, Freddy had his 3rd birthday a few weeks ago! and will be 3 and a half by the time this little one is here.

I missed your comment about work, I am finishing this time on the 23rd feb and having until the following jan off then I will go part time, and baby will go to nursery. Freddy is at half day school now so should work out quite well. Then after a year of part time I am going full time when they both go half a day to school.

I have just been back looking through my journal to compare my weight gain lol last time by 23 weeks I had gained 1 stone and 7 pounds this time I am 21 weeks and 4 days and I have just hit the stone mark so hoping I don't gain as much this time 

:blush: I am trying to be healthy


----------



## ebony2010

Freddy is 3? :wacko: Where has the time gone?

Sounds like a great plan with work. I asked because I remembered you worked from home and I think at one point you had a nanny come and look after Freddy which seemed a lovely way to do it. 

Have you decided on names? Are you as organised as last time buying things or do you still have everything from Freddy. We have moved since having M but I have so much of his stuff we keep moving around and hoarding. I keep wondering what I'll do if we have a girl! :haha: I'd be happy either way but I have so much boy stuff already it would mean I'd have to clear most of it out and get lots of girl stuff. Before having and kids I used to think it would be easier having a girl but now after having a boy I'm like "what would I do with a girl?" :haha: xxx


----------



## britt24

ebony2010 said:


> Freddy is 3? :wacko: Where has the time gone?
> 
> Sounds like a great plan with work. I asked because I remembered you worked from home and I think at one point you had a nanny come and look after Freddy which seemed a lovely way to do it.
> 
> Have you decided on names? Are you as organised as last time buying things or do you still have everything from Freddy. We have moved since having M but I have so much of his stuff we keep moving around and hoarding. I keep wondering what I'll do if we have a girl! :haha: I'd be happy either way but I have so much boy stuff already it would mean I'd have to clear most of it out and get lots of girl stuff. Before having and kids I used to think it would be easier having a girl but now after having a boy I'm like "what would I do with a girl?" :haha: xxx


i know it has flown by hasn't it! yeah I didn't stick that for long I couldn't switch off and work knowing he was in the house I was constantly checking him so was pointless paying someone. so worked so much better when he went to a private nursery. And now he has started half day at school he loves it! 

nope not at all!! I don't know what has happened to me this time! we haven't even started the nursery and it was finished by now last time. I didn't save anything from freddy everything gets on my nerves if I haven't anywhere to put things so I have to get rid of it lol. I have bought a few clothes and have all my nursery stuff but its in boxes and the soft stuff still in bags! but I am only at work today and tomorrow this week so my task is to get the room sorted ready for scott to crack on with at the weekend.

I know I am the same everyone was like bet you want a girl this time don't you, and I was like thing is a boy is what I know and love, and girl is different so one of each so I honestly wasn't that fussed but was so pleased when they said boy cos I feel like I am prepared and know what to expect already.

how are you feeling? I honestly think my pregnancy is dragging this time, but I don't know if its cos we lost the baby in april, cos I feel like I have been pregnant since then really. I would have been due in 2 and half weeks! xx
xx


----------



## ebony2010

Britt, I was thinking that is how I would have been working in the same house, plus M would know I was there and want to get to me too. :wacko: 

You haven't saved much. I am in awe. I am a terrible border and have every item M has ever owned. :blush: In fact we moved this year and just put all his things in the loft. There was so much stuff but I just told myself & DH that it was the last time because once it comes down for baby #2 it will be given away next time. Well except for a few things. ;-) It will be nice to buy everything new again though. Will baby #2 be your last or would you like more? 

It's hard after a loss especially knowing your due dates. :nope: Time will speed up when you get busy with Xmas etc. How do you feel this time? Did you show alot earlier? 

I'm not sure if it's going slower or faster. First tri always drags and after losses you're always apprehensive about getting your hopes up etc. Some days it feels like it's going fast and then others it's going deathly slow. I keep waiting for my scan date to count down to but no luck yet. I'll chase my midwife if it hasn't come by next week. 

Mama, how is the 2ww going? Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Happy 9 weeks!!af showed for me like she alway does!!


----------



## ebony2010

mamadonna said:


> Happy 9 weeks!!af showed for me like she alway does!!

I'm so sorry Mama. :hugs: It's so frustrating without answers. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks ebs


----------



## ebony2010

Hope you lovely ladies had a wonderful christmas. xxx


----------



## mamadonna

It's been lovely!!and my god you're 17 weeks!!how did that happen lol, hope you had a lovely Christmas too xx


----------



## ebony2010

I know! I keep willing it to slow down but it's flying by. :haha: I'm just trying to savour my last pregnancy.

Glad you had a lovely Christmas. It was great here too. Lots of family around and our house was full.  xxx


----------

